# Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez - új tagoknak.



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

Hűűű ez kell nekem!


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

Nagyon tetszenek a mesék!


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

Ez a honlap nagyon király!


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

De gondolom azért is


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

mert van egy csomó engem érdeklő fórum!


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

Azthiszem tudom holfogom mostantól a legtöbb időt eltölteni...:mrgreen:


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

ITTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

Basszus,


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

már látom előre...
itt fogom tölteni az estémet!


----------



## Apofys (2008 Augusztus 10)

Nagyon Jó Az Oldal!!!!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 19)

A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok, 
akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb 
állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 
20 hozzászólást. 

Így elkerülhető, hogy a nem megfelelő beírások a későbbiekben törlésre kerüljenek.

Itt írhattok bármiről és folyamatosan, lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,
minden, ami nem sértő, nem ízléstelen, nem kötekedő.

Így offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, *amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.

Ha elértétek *a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra*
türelmi idő, *a fórum összes szolgálatát igénybe tudjátok venni.*

*Ami még fontos:*
*A beírt üzenet nem tartalmazhat linket és Email címet ! *

_Kellemes és hasznos fórumozást kívánok !_
_zsuzsanna03_
_kormányos_


----------



## csokimarcsi (2010 Október 19)

sajnos nem


----------



## csokimarcsi (2010 Október 19)

szerintem nem léteznek


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

abc


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

nagyon köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

a kutyám nagyon rossz


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

a segítség nagyon jó


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

abc


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

hát még van 8


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

a labrador esténként amikor hazaérek tisztára meghülyül, annyira örül, hogy végre lát


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

a bulldik csak letankolnak és nyomnak pár nyalást


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

még jó, hogy nagy a lakás, így elférünk benne ennyien is


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

Hajrá


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

nekünk spanink volt


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

most meg


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

fele németjuhász


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

fele roti


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

de nagyon cuki


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

ügyes


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

okos


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

aranyos


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

meg van egy


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

kislányunk


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

csodaszép


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

tündöklő


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

égővörös


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

haj


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

zöld


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

és kék


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

szeme


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

csillog


----------



## bagolybandy (2010 Október 20)

mint a napfény


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

ok rendes vagy


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

10-jó bizony


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

vagány a c-h


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

hajrá


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

12-a hülyeség ragadós


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

cool


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

Naná hogy


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

15 :d


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

Még szép hogy C-H


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

perfekt


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

?


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

jó oldal


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

alig várom


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

húsz


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

a legjobbak


----------



## kicsigyikocska (2010 Október 20)

köszönöm


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

királj!!!


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

ott vagy a szeren


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

be jön az oldal!!!!


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

5 böl


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_„Veled boldog vagyok_


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Veled szelíd vagyok,_


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Veled erős vagyok, _


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Veled nyugodt vagyok,_


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Veled mindig mosolygok,_


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Veled én, énmagam vagyok,_


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Nincs többé olyan, hogy nélküled,_


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

_Tervem és jövőm van veled.”_


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

Balzac


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

3 bol


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

komolj


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

,,


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## gorcsiervin (2010 Október 20)

minden vagány


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P1


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P2


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

utolsóóó


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P3


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## Bubligátor (2010 Október 20)

na még egyet!


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P4


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P5


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P6


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## miszike (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## kékvér (2010 Október 20)

oké!!


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P7


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P8


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P9


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P10


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P11


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P12


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P13


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P14


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P15


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P16


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P17


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

P18


----------



## Pixi83 (2010 Október 20)

Köszi


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

már 8


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

még kell pár üzenet


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 20)

Nekem dalmatám volt


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 20)

sajnos már az égi vadászmezőkön rohangál


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 20)

Pixi, szia


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 20)

Szia, Dancsmancs


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Köszi a tippeket.


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Marha jó ez az oldal.


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Tetszenek a témák.


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Csak véletlenül találtam rá.


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Szia GittaMost látlak csak


----------



## lufka79 (2010 Október 20)

Süssön a nap!


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Hogy vagy?


----------



## lufka79 (2010 Október 20)

És ne legyen hideg!


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Szia LufkaMilyen Belgiumban az élet?


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

Én is utálom a hideget és a telet.


----------



## dancsmancs (2010 Október 20)

De úgy látszik az idén már nem lesz jó idő.


----------



## lufka79 (2010 Október 20)

Jól és te?


----------



## lufka79 (2010 Október 20)

dancsmancs írta:


> Szia LufkaMilyen Belgiumban az élet?



Most magyarországon vagyok ...és hűs


----------



## lufka79 (2010 Október 20)

dancsmancs írta:


> De úgy látszik az idén már nem lesz jó idő.



Sajna...bár ha rendes tél lesz ..hóval nem jégesővel meg havasasővel azt nem bánom azért.


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

irodalom TZ-t írtam tegnap


----------



## Henike:) (2010 Október 20)

abc


----------



## Henike:) (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Henike:) (2010 Október 20)

en is most gyujtom be gyorsan a 20 hozaszolast


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

Most próbálom


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

összegyűjteni


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

a 20 darab


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

értelmes


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

hozzászólást


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

Nagyon


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

tetszik


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

ez


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

a közösségi


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

oldal.


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

Már


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

mint


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

"látogató"


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

rengeteg


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

hasznos


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

információt


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

sikerült


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

begyűjtenem


----------



## Zaza67 (2010 Október 20)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## beri35 (2010 Október 20)

Remélem hamarosan meglesz a 20


----------



## gabi761118 (2010 Október 21)

nekem meg egy kis rottim van, 8 hetes


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

Iszonyú sok minden


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

elérhető ezen az oldalon


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

de frankón el fogok fáradni


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

mire összejön a 20 hsz


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

Asszem mostantól csak számolgatok....vagy valami mást


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

B


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

U


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

D


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

A


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

P


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

E


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

S


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

T


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

_


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

I


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

K


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

R


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

A


----------



## GTMN (2010 Október 21)

!


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

Ez jó ötlet


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

így legalább


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

gyorsan


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

túl leszek


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

rajta.


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

így aludj el


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

békességben


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

egy éjen át


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

angyalt küldök


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

hogy vigyázzon


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

szép az álmod


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

kicsi


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

csillag


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

rossz


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

elillan


----------



## Polla* (2010 Október 21)

végre itt vagy.


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

végre sikerült


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

elég nehezen fogtam fel.


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

tök jó lehet annak aki Kanadában él. Ott minden tök jó, vannak hegyek, lehet sielni, lehet vitorlázni és a Nickelback is gyakrabban koncertezik arrafelé


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

sziasztok


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

abc


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

def


----------



## szelekotya (2010 Október 21)

fghj


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 21)

abc


----------



## krisztina86 (2010 Október 22)

a kezdet nehez


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

sziasztok ! sok érdekes dolog van itt


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

1,2,3,4,5


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

6,7,8,9,10


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

11,12,13,14,15


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

16,17,18,19,20


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

21,22


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

23,24


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)




----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

:55:


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 22)

szevasztok
csak beköszöntem


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

Én is beköszönök: sziasztok!


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Udv mindenkinek, be kell vallanom, nem vagyok kanadai Magyar, mindossze szeretnek megtanulni bal kezzel is irni es elso nekifutasra nem talatam mashol letoltheto iras gyakorlo fuzetet


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 22)

Indulunk a ZTE meccsre!!!


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

a


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

:9:


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

hidrodinamikus nyomatekvalto egyszerusitett mukodesi elve:

Motor fotengelye forgatja a nyomatekvalto szivattyukereket, szivattyukereken ataramlo folyadek iranyt valt a vezetokereken (sztator), ezutan a folyadek forgasba hozza a turbinakereket, mely atadja a forgatonyomatekat a sebessegvaltonak.


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

b


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Az OSI modell:

1 Physical


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

2 Datalink


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

3 Network


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

4 Transport


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

5 Session


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

6 Presentation


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

7 Application


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Értelmetlennek tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólásos tiltást.. nah mind1.. -1


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

De legalább vannak E book-ok.. Ami jó


----------



## kata asszony (2010 Október 22)

HorvyTM írta:


> a labrador esténként amikor hazaérek tisztára meghülyül, annyira örül, hogy végre lát


 
Én is labradort szeretnék,azt mondják nagyon gyermek szerető kutyus.


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Esetleg tud vki ajánlani vmi jó izgalmas pörgős könyvet?


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

kata asszony írta:


> Én is labradort szeretnék,azt mondják nagyon gyermek szerető kutyus.



Nekünk mopszunk van.. Én még nála ragaszkodóbb állattal nem találkoztam.. Még pici, szal gyagya, de imádjuk


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Amúgy azthiszem a Mopsz az egyik legemberszeretőbb kutya.. Vhol olvastam.


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Esetleg van még mopszos köztetek?


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

kata asszony írta:


> Én is labradort szeretnék,azt mondják nagyon gyermek szerető kutyus.



Egyébként hogy hívják a kutyusod?


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

A mienk Pupák


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Erősen rászolgált a nevére..


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Ó még 10


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Vki beszélgessen már velem mert.........


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Nah még...


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

13 az szerencsétlen szám.


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

ó már csak 6


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Hihetetlen, hogy ilyennel kell terhelni a fórummotort...


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Vagy ennek vmi kapcsolatépítő hatása van?


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Vagy csak kiszúrás...


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Nah még 2..


----------



## 0_Hyperion_0 (2010 Október 22)

Köszöntem!


----------



## kitty168 (2010 Október 22)

sziasztok


----------



## kitty168 (2010 Október 22)

remelem 1-2 osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## kitty168 (2010 Október 22)

bar nem ertem hogy mi ertelme


----------



## kitty168 (2010 Október 22)

de ha muszaj akkor igyekszem


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

ehh mit irjak


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

remek remek alakul


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

nehany lehetseges fizikai layer:

RS-232


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

v.35


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Dsl


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Sdh


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Ethernet


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Bluetooth


----------



## Wessex (2010 Október 22)

Ieee1394


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

a


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

b


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

2


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

3


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

4


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

5


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

6


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

7


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

8


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

9


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

11


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

13


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

18


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

20


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

jaj


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

hmmm


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Most mit írjak!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Miért kell írnom?


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Hát én azt mondom!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Szerintem ez jó!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Jó lenne már rájönni végre mit kell tenni, azért hogy egy könyvet letölthessek!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Már egy órája küzdök!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

De már közel a cél!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Jó lenne már ha vége lenne!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Már csak órák kérdése!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Ez igy nem olyan jó!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

De majd jobb lesz!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Ha már vége lesz!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

És akkor nagyon jó lesz!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Már nem sok kell!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

De azért még van!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Nagyon sok jó dolog van ezen a honlapon!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Jó lenne már elérhetővé tenni végre!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

És akkor tölthetnék!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Ez egy jó honlap!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Nagyon jó honlap!


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

Szuper honlap!


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

már tag vagyok


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

23


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

jó honlap


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

A háziállatos fórum nagyon jó.


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

Top Gun


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

partvonal


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

22 óra 40p. van


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

remek


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

még 5 van vissza


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

A hangos könyvek érdekelnek


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

Sokan nem tartják jónak ezeket


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

még 2


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

És az utolsó 20 mp


----------



## mirkics (2010 Október 22)

eltelt 48 óra


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

köszi tényleg


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

nem rossz dolog h így könnyen elérhetjük a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

télleg köszi :d


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

abcd


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

abcde


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

abcdef


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

abd


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

fsdffawer


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

izé


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

qweqwer


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

awfws


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

dbdbddf


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

sggaagagagagasgasg


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

sdgasgsgsdg


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

sgsdgsggssgsgdsnn


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

ajjaj


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

mindjárt vége


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

télleg  és tudok tölteni


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

még kettő


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

má' csak ez az utolsó kell hozzá .....


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

mostmár elvileg OK


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

hát ezt nem értem


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 22)

Nyertünk 2-1-re


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Sok ez a 20 válasz.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Eléggé értelmetlen.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

De ha kell.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Megteszem.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Már


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 22)

Ne mérgelődj! Türelem!


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Már írtam néhányat.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 22)

Még fogsz is.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Remélem gyorsan meglesz.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Csak ez elég értelmetlen.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Remélem hamar törlik ezt a szabályt.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Végre.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Haladok.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Csak lassan.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Remélem még ma végzek.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Mindjárt kész.


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Hajrá...


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Végre végre haladok...


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Már csak kettő...


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Már csak ez és kész...


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

ember a foldon


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

repulo


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

kuka


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

merengo


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

beteg a Raymond


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

abc


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

536-glm


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

na meg egyet


----------



## johncsaba (2010 Október 23)

Koszonom a seegitseget!


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Hosszú volt az éjszaka.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Olyan éhes vagyok.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Töltött gombát csinálok.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Már most is jól néz ki.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Megyek kisütni.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Szépen sül.


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Finom lesz.


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

kezdetek


----------



## Szorsi1969 (2010 Október 23)

1


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

kezdhetek?


----------



## Szorsi1969 (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

na lassan


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

hehe elöbb +lessz


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

ezt a baromságot


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

egyántalán mire jó


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

ne még ez a


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

20 másodperc


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

csoda dolog


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

a két napom már


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

megvan


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

még 6


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

azért megnézném


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

a kiagyalóját


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

1


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

byte


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Megvolt


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

nap


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

hold


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

Meg minden más


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 23)

most


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

Az ágyam pálinkás a pálinkám meg ágyas...


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

A valósággal az a gáz hogy nincsen hozzá háttérzene


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

kérdés hogy átérzed e?


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

Számba a szavakat mint előbb a dzsót adtad
ezek a szövegek melyett más mc-k nem koptattak


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

a kezdet phiai


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

30 év az pont jó mert sexi mint a tripla x


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

a szívritmusom szinkópa ha beverek 4 kávét


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

2 rummal szinkronba


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

a 4 percre találkozunk 2 félbe átveszem


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

ez így 10


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

ha bukom a 3 5-öt tesztelem


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

de nem lesz ez így mert nem kell a cella koszt


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

ellapoztam ezt a *aszt


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

ezt a *aszt mert *arul oszt


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

ha költöknek szólunk hogy 100 éves a nyugat


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

bő gatyára cserélik a kord nadrágjukat


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

westsideeastside


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

8 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

6 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

5 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

4 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

3 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

2 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

1 -1


----------



## Fekete fény (2010 Október 23)

*Visszaszámlálás*

0


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

a


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

ab


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abc


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

a


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcd


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

d


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

f


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcde


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcdef


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

hfg


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

kjk


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

djh


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

trtertfgfgf


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

fdddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

kjlklklklklkl


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

mmmmnmn


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

fhhg


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcdefg


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

_nbvccd


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcdefgh


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

űléélé


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcdefghi


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

kjlklkl


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

abcdefghij


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

jjkjkjkj


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

1


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

2


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

mmjk,j,


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

űűűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

3


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

m,m..é-l


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

jhjhj


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

4


----------



## JGRMSTR (2010 Október 23)

fgdgfgfgfgfg


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

5


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

6


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

7


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

8


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

9


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

húsz?


----------



## dab695 (2010 Október 23)

*húsz hozzászólás*

9 után húsz?


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Köszönöm a kedvességedet!


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 24)

nem túrista hanem turista


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 24)

így ketyeg az óra


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 24)

tik-tak jár


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Itt most hajnali 4 óra van


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Látom nálatok még este 9


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Most bezzeg nincs témám


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Hát akkor 7!


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

8?


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

9!


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

És most...10


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Ez már a fele.


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Volt.


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Van itt valaki??


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Nem kell ez a tolongás


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

15+1


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

18-1


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Egy híján 20


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Na végre. 20


----------



## Koko73 (2010 Október 25)

Nekem nehezen megy


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

21


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

22


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

23


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

24


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

25


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

26


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

27


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

28


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

29


----------



## merlyn (2010 Október 25)

30


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

x


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

Piroska az erdőben sétál


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

Egy bokor mögül mély, rekedt hang kérdi:


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

-Piroska mi van a kosárkádban?


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

-Kalácska, vörösborocska...


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

-És még?
-Kolbászocska...


----------



## janarmour (2010 Október 25)

-papír nincs?


----------



## Kunhegyicsilla (2010 Október 25)

Nagyon köszönöm, hogy ilyen könnyen elérhetővé tettétek az állandó tagságot. Már egy évvel ezelőtt is reg-tem, de most nem enged be a régi jelszóval
Szóval köszönöm!


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Jó ötlet volt ez a topic, így nem kell máshol ismeretlenül offolni - a szükséges hozzászólások beszerzéséhez.


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Talán írnék egy számot?


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Janarmour tetszett a vicced!


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Sajnos nekem most nem jut eszembe egyetlen jó vicc sem


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Helyzetjelentés Brüsszelből:megint esik az eső.


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Fogalmam sincs mit íjak még


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Jövő héten hazautazunk egy hétre


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Már előre félek, hogy mi lesz az utakon.


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Hála Istennek naná hogy ilyenkor kell mennünk, amikor fél Európa útra kél, hogy felkeresse elhunyt szeretteit a temetőkben.


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

De sajnos nincs választásunk, ilyenkor van az őszi szünet. és ekkor kell menni.


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

A fiam mindenesetre nagyon örül, hogy hazamegyünk, és egy hétig megint lesz családja


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Azért a 13 óra autózás nem hiányzik


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Lassan telnek a hozzászólások


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Nemsokára megleszek


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

És akkor nem fogok itt butaságokat írogatni


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Na még néhány kell


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

Utolsó előtti


----------



## Sorciere2 (2010 Október 25)

És ezzel meglesz a 20


----------



## Krisztina69 (2010 Október 25)

Esik, már reggel óta!


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

mi a pálya?


----------



## Zia73 (2010 Október 25)

Gyűjtök a 20-ra


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Egy zsidó férfinak megdöglik a szamara, de azt mondja a feleségének, hogy ne aggódjon, ő ebből is tud pénzt csinálni, majd kisorsolja tombolán.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

De hiszen ez lehetetlen! - mondja a felesége. Egy döglött szamár senkinek sem kell!


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Nyugi, nem fogják megtudni, hogy döglött.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

A feleség nem nagyon hisz ebben, de este a férje tényleg egy köteg pénzzel tér haza, és büszkén újságolja:


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Eladtam 1000 sorsjegyet, darabját 1 dollárért, és nyertem 999 dollárt


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

- Senki nem reklamált, hogy döglött a szamár?


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Csak az az egy ember, aki nyert, de annak visszaadtam az 1 dollárját.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Betelefonál egy rádiós kívánságműsorba egy ember és elkezdi mondani:


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Jó napot kívánok!Azért telefonálok,mert találtam egy brifkót és van benne sok személyi irat, 10.000 euro , 25.000 dollár és még 3 bankkártya pin-kódokkal együtt


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

A brifkóval nem tudom , hogy mit csináljak,de a tulajdonosának szeretném küldeni az úgy szeretném meghálálni című számot!


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Old Shatterhand megismerkedik a híres Sólyomszem főnökkel. Elszívják a békepipát, aztán azt kérdezi Old Shutterhand:


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Mondd, te vagy az a nagyfőnök, aki száz lépésről egyetlen nyílvesszővel leteríti a rohanó bizonbikát?
- Én vagyok.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

És te vagy az, aki egyetlen lasszódobással kifogja száz vágtázó musztáng közül a legszebb csődört?
- Én vagyok.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

És te vagy az, aki puszta kézzel legyőzöd a Sziklás-hegység oroszlánját, a pumát?
- Én vagyok.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

És te vagy az, aki reggeltől estig megállás nélkül tud kefélni?
- Nem, az a nővérem.


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

Mórickát megkérdezi a matektanár:


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

- Hogyan osztanál el 15 barackot 7 gyerek közt?


----------



## bali jani (2010 Október 25)

- Pálinkát főznék belőle!


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

ki tudja mennyi van


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

talán 3


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

111


----------



## tiduj72 (2010 Október 25)

jó volt, hogy ide benéztem
sokmindennel gazdagodtam
köszönöm szépen mindenkinek
további szép napot


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

ja, 3


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

23


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

juj de gyorsan tölt most


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

már majdnem 20


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## eszent (2010 Október 25)

éljen


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

Olvasgatok itt már régen


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

De ezt a 20 hozzászólásos kitételt eddig nem láttam


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

2008tól....kicsit zizi vagyok


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

pedig....


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

ezt eddig nem gondoltam magamról komolyan


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

ez a 7.


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

és még mindig magamon nevetek


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

most szóláncoztam egy kicsit


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

jó volt,


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

de nem terheltem túl az agyamat


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

főleg,hogy egyedül játszottam


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

vagy hogy is?


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

belezavarodtam


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

?


----------



## zizike2 (2010 Október 25)

éééésss......láss csodát:20!!!


----------



## redy (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## redy (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## redy (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## redy (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## redy (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

sün a szobában
megmentve a kutya elől


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

21


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

22


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

23


----------



## hisztismirtille (2010 Október 25)

)))))))))))))))


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## nati9 (2010 Október 25)

..............


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Nem akarok számokat írni ;-)


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Nagy szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Nagy színház rajongó vónék


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

örömmel látom, hogy e témában is remek ötleteket ;-) lehet itt találni


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Bízom benne, hogy én is hozzá tudok járulni egy-két ötlettel a fórumok minőségéhez


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Asszem most jönnek a számok


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

hisz ma 7-fő van


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

bár nekem nyóc


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

kilenc


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Tíz kicsi indián


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## ngyörgy (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Na asszem keresek valami élő forumot, mert így úgy érzem magam mint aki magában beszél ;-)


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Vagy jöjjenek a számok ?-)


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

Érdemes kipróbálni a google translate hangjait


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Sziasztok! 
2 napja vagyok itt, és jól érzem magam.Igyekszek értelmeseket irni.


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Szia konyal111
Varrásban,kötésben?

Egyszer nagyon régen,mikor megtanultam gyerekkoromban akkor annyira aktív voltam,hogy mire újra elővettem volt benne egy hernyó. 
Azóta ezt a dolgot hanyagoltam.)


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Még nem olvastam el a fórum szabályzatot, bár megígértem.Lehúztak ugyanis 6 különösen értelmes hozzászólást.(
Az a rossz, hogy ez volt a maximum amit ki tudtam hozni magamból,és rá kellett jönnöm hogy ez sem volt az.(. Más alapokra kell helyeznem a dolgaimat.
Na viselkedek)


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Hehe elképzeltem hogy Orbán Viktornak lehúznám minden hozzászólását,mert nem értelmes. Bizti kikomolyodna.
Pedig ha tudná....... DDD


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Hát tényleg nem chat, de nem baj.Nagyon sok mindent felakarok tölteni,ha nem bénázom el a dolgot. Inkább kottákat


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Életemben egyszer főztem is. A baj az volt hogy meg is kellett ennem amit csináltam, mert mindenki mondta hogy előbb én. Hát tényleg nem volt a legszebb külsőleg, de egyébként mégis jól jöttem ki belőle. csak kicsit lettem rosszul tőle.
Végül is ez egy fogyókúra, mert ha rágondolok el megy az étvágyam


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Lehet ki kellene adom saját receptjeimet.
Mi legyen a címe.
Gusztus 2010?
Azonnal kijön?
Segítséget kérek. telefonost)


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

És akkor most amikor közeledek a 20-hoz, meg sem merem majd nézni, mert megint lehet csak 10 lessz
De akkor azt kérem karácsonyra a Jézuskától


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Hát eltelt az idő. mennem kell dolgozni. Elolvastam magam unalmamban. most megveregettem a vállam, hogy milyen humoros voltam, és derűs hangulatban megyek ténykedni.
Sziasztok


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

ez tényleg jó tanács!


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

de nem, még meg kell hogy írjam mit érzek. Ez a huszadik. Mindjárt bontok egy pezsgőt, és azt a két percet amit itthon vagyok önelégültem töltöm. azt hiszem minden sikerült,amit akartam az életben. Kérem szépen ez a huszadik értelmes beszólásom.Felvettem egy örült tapsvihart.Most lehátszottam,megköszöntem magamnak ezt a tartalmas munkát. Jaj simán lehetnék politikus is,mégsem kukás lennék mint most.
Sokáig tudok a semmiröl beszélni.
csak én kevesebbet füllentek. Nem igérek semmit, de azt be is tarom.
Mindenkinek köszönöm a figyelmet.
Bye bye


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Lehet, hogy buta kérdés. (most regisztráltam csak) De mitől lesz kevesebb a hozzászólásod száma?


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Már nem vagyok itt


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Úgy látom, mégse mentél még el dolgozni! A pezsgőt inkább csak utána idd meg!


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

Gondolom mert átnézik,és akkor lefogyasztják. Bár azt hiszem nem itt. Lehet túl sok értelmes gondolattal árasztottam el az oldalt.Már tegnap is 16 volt. Mára lett 10.
Lehet visszafelé számol ez a kütyű


----------



## lelo01 (2010 Október 26)

de tényleg megyek 
szia. végre valaki volt itt)
Élmény volt.)


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Szia! Jó munkát! Ha lehet ilyet mondani. Remélem mire haza érsz nem lesz a 23 -ból 13 hozzászólás. 
Nekem is mennem kell.


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Gratulálok, jó ötlet. Sajnos még se letölteni se feltölteni nem tudok. De egyszer biztosan összejön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Bár az enyémek már 8 és 10 évesek, de aranyosak a mesecímek. Lehet, hogy ők is szívesen olvasnák. Megnézem a könyvesboltban. Köszi


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Ha már lehet, biztosan letöltöm. Köszike


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

A nagyobbik fiam nagyon szereti ezeket az érdekes dolgokat. Biztos szívesen olvassa majd. Köszi


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Nyúl Péter kalandjait mi is olvastuk, aranyosak, egyszerűek, tanulságosak.


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Ez nagyon aranyos!


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Köszi! úgy is német gyerekmesére lett volna szükségem.


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Gratulálok a mese kiválasztásához, és a kép beszúrásához. Én még nem tudom, hogy lehet...


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Nem rajongom a cicákért, de be kell, hogy valljam. A mese és a cica is aranyos!


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Szeretem Kányádi műveit, ezt még nem is olvastam.


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Ezt én is imádom. Nyertünk is vele egyszer szavalóversenyen.!!!!


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok még. Remélem, sok hasznos dolgot találok itt.


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Örülök, hogy feltöltöttétek a Gyógyulj meg! című agykontroll gyakorlatsort! Köszi!


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

.


----------



## Ophelia7 (2010 Október 26)

**



Dinus- írta:


> Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok még. Remélem, sok hasznos dolgot találok itt.


Ebben egészen biztos lehetsz!
Isten hozott közöttünk!


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

.


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

hello


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

szevasz


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

reni


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

szia


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

jo munkat!


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

sza


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

mizujs?


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

_[FONT=&quot]Természet[/FONT]_


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

[FONT=&quot]Tornaterem[/FONT]


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

ovoda


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

kultura


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

könyv


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

kuka


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

orsolya


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

betti


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

kati


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

lilla


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

gergő


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

zsoka


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

tibi


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

geri


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

még kell?


----------



## hireszsoka (2010 Október 26)

még mindig?


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Hello


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Hali


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Szia


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Szevasz


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

csövi


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

cső


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Csá


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Csumi


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Csákány


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Csőváz


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

Üdv!


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

1


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

2


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

4


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

5


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

6


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

7


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

8


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

20


----------



## gaboooka1 (2010 Október 26)

21


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

*G*

itt vagyok


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

próbálok eligazodni a rendszerben


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

123


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

abc


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

valaki beszélgetni


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

nézem a tévét ti mit csináltok


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

Mátrában havazik


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

hull a hó


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

piros orrú


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

13


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

14


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

15


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

16


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

17


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

18 kezdek megörűlni


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

juhhhhé


----------



## szepyné (2010 Október 26)

akkor megyek másfel


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

ha-ha-ha


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

Hát ez hosszú menet lesz!


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

A lányom mindjárt felébred és mehetek szoptatni. remélem kivárja a már csak 15 üzenetem


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

szóval szerintem tök jó ez a netes oldal


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

sok érdekes dolgot találtam fennt, amit szeretnék megnézni végre


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

nem fogja a megvárni


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

hát azt hiszem én majd holnap fogok itt bogarászni


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

már nincs sok vissza


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

már csak 10 üzenet


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

valaki olvasni fog egyáltalán?!


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

Ajánlok egy oldalt: www.vacsinalam.blogspot.com


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

A nővérem jó sok, fincsi receptjeit olvashatjátok ott


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

múltkor krémes sütött, maga csinálta a tésztát is... hmmm....hmmmm


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

véleményt is írhattok oda, ja és ott nem kell 20 hozzászólást kivárnod


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

na most már mindjárt mehetek bogarászni


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

aztán meg szoptatni


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

huuuuuuh


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

Ez az utolsó üzenetem hozzátok, akik 20 saját hozzászólásra vártok:
"Kitartás!"


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

itt fúj a szél


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

most fórumozom először


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

egyre hidegebb van


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

segítettem ma a szomszéd néninek


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

nem tudta kinyitni a mosógépét


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

Bár még csak próbálok kiigazodni


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

De igyekszem


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

Új lény( vagy ür lény? vagyok aki be szeretne lépni,e csodás helyre


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

mily költöi


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

szóval, ha egyszer bejutok........


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

addig még pár üzenetet el kell küldenem


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

pontosan ezzel együtt 25.


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

na nem az éveim száma


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

látom nem egyedül küzdök


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

lassan csak összejön..


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

probálkozom,és üdv neked Jadrii


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

szoval hol is tartottam?


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

ja az éveknél


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

Neked is üdv tyroni!


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

na már 13


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

remélem azért addig nem tart, bejutni ahány éves vagyok


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

2-vel lemaradtam töled ))


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

lassan mennem kellene


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

kitartás


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

de már ha elkezdtem..


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

még azt a 6-ot gyorsan dobd össze,aztán mehetsz


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

előbb-utóbb utolérsz


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

igyekszem


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

így könnyebben megy


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

vagy gyorsabban


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

az elején azt hittem egész idö alatt magamat kell szoval tartanom


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

oh már csak 1 kell


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

pontosan ahogy irod,igy gyorsabb kettesben


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

na akor hajráááááááááááááá


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

na helyesirási hiba is beficcent


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

hát az se nehéz végül is- önmagunkkal kommunikálni


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

további szép napot!


----------



## Jadrii (2010 Október 27)

ezt megcsináltuk!


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

kééééééééééééééésssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
folytatom a tornát


----------



## tyroni (2010 Október 27)

ügyik voltunk
szia jadrii


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 27)

*.*

köszönöm


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 27)

*.*

eléggé új tag vagyok


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 27)

*.*

eleinte fogalmam se volt


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 27)

*.*

hogyan szedjem össze


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 27)

*.*

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Xteena (2010 Október 28)

mar csak kilenc, es letolthetek


----------



## Xteena (2010 Október 28)

en is...


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

visszaszámlálás megkezdve ...


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

már csak 18 üzenet ...


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

hmmmmm


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

abc..


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

def..


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

vajon itt vannak,


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

nyelvoktató hangoskönyvek vagy


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

egyéb beszéd fejlesztő anyagok?


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

egy két há.... rom


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

felén túl vagyok!!


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

:656: néha nehéz értelmesnek lenni....


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

kicsit muszáj ötletelnem


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

aaaa .... őőőőő ....


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

123-4


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

óó, munka van ..


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

később még ..


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

benézek .... addigra talán


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

meglesz végre talán a ...


----------



## Aimehu (2010 Október 28)

a 20. hozzászólásom.... wow. végre!! :4:
további szép napot


----------



## pearlibp (2010 Október 28)

Szép napot Mindenkinek! Lassan, de biztosan haladok...


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

én is


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

mikor lesz már vége


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

mire jó ez


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

a 11. jön


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Egyszer egy királyfi


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Mit gondolt magában,


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Trallala, trallala,


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

mit gondolt magában?


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Lehányta magáról


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Királyi ruháját,


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Rávette helyette


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

A kocsis gúnyáját


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

Elindult megkérni 
Szegény ember lyányát,


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

–Adj. isten jó napot, 
szegény ember lyánya,


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

három, te leszel a párom


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

négy, megcsípett a...


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

öt, érik a ...


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

hat, hasad a ...


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

hét...


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

kilenc


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

tíz, tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

11


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

12


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

tizenhárom


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

14


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

tizenöt


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## csottika (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

én leírom a kedvenc számaimat


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

4


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

14


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

96


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

már csak 4 kell 
amúgy amint látszik a páros számokat szeretem


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

ma lila nap volt a sulinkban


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

szinte mindenki lilába volt


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

kész


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

Hello


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

hideg van


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

szeretem a sütit


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

ez jó hogy igy elérhetem a limitet


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

holnap suli


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

viszek papírt


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

tollat


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

ceruzát


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

mikor telik már le


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

kék a szeme


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

piros lett a pipacs


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

ezek jó számok


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

meg a


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

füredi annabálon


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

ilyen


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

mulatós


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

zenék


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

töltök majd


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

fel


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

ha kell


----------



## floréka (2010 Október 29)

üdv


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

Szia!
Megkerdezhetnem, hogy hogyan tudnam a zeneket letolteni?

ksozonom a segitseget

szep vers

szepek a versek

aranyos

szep

szep darab

ezt meg nem olvastam

jo

123

abc

jo123

hallo

45rtg

hjjjggg

fffffff

ffffff

jkkkklk

ghhhfhg

xsgnjj


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony*

*Kívánságlista*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Karácsony csak egyszer van,<o></o>
ezer ötlet agyamban!<o></o>
Mit is kérjek ajándékba,<o></o>
mit hozzon a kisangyalka?<o></o>
 <o></o>
Kérjek labdát, meleg kesztyűt,<o></o>
búgócsigát vagy pörgettyűt?<o></o>
Mégsem kérek más egyebet,<o></o>
boldog, békés ünnepeket!<o></o>


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony2*

*Gyere be, Karácsony…*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
A kályhánkban láng lobog.<o></o>
Gyere be, Karácsony!<o></o>
Gyújtsd meg gyertyád, fényszóród<o></o>
a fenyőfa ágon!<o></o>
Melegedj meg idebent, légy<o></o>
vendégünk mára!<o></o>
Karácsonyi csillagod tedd a<o></o>
fenyőfánkra!<o></o>


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony3*

*Bűvölet*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
Csöndes téli éjben<o></o>
angyal szárnya lebben.<o></o>
Gyertyafény az ágon,<o></o>
néha meg-meglibben.<o></o>
 <o></o>
Nem tudom ki adja<o></o>
e mesés perceket,<o></o>
de az érzés, mi átjár,<o></o>
nem más, mint a<o></o>
szeretet.<o></o>


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony4*

Karácsonyi csengő vagyok,
csilingelek az ágon,
örüljetek megérkezett 
Télországból Karácsony<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony5*

*Mentovics Éva: Karácsonyi jókívánság<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
Szent karácsony beköszöntött,
pompázatos ruhát öltött.
Oly szaporán, mint a zápor, 
ezer csillag hull a fáról.<o></o>
Örömkönnyek hullnak egyre, 
s pottyannak a kis kezekre.
Fenyőfánkat körbeálljuk, 
és egymásnak azt kívánjuk:<o></o>
E szép este minden fénye 
adjon erőt az új évre.
Minden napja legyen ünnep, 
melengesse kis szívünket. *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony5*

*Mentovics Éva: Szent karácsony éjjelén<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Megszólal sok apró csengő.
Érces hangjuk lágyan zengő.
Azt zenélik minden ágon:
Karácsony van a Világon.<o></o>​Szent karácsony éjjelén 
táncot jár a gyertyafény. 
Meghittség, és szeretet 
melengeti szívedet. *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>​


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony6*

*Devecsery László: Csengettyűk szavával...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Csengettyűk szavával
Karácsony csilingel
csengettyűk szavával...
Karácsony kopogtat
hóbundás kabátban;
meghitt meleg lobog
minden kis szobában.
Karácsonyfa hinti
mireánk a fényét,
adjon világunknak
hű, emberi békét!
Karácsony csilingel
csengettyűk szavával... *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>​


----------



## gypkint (2010 Október 29)

Szia

Nem tudom ebben a formátumban megnyitni a feltöltött anyagot. Felraknád úgy, hogy számomra is elérhető legyen.

Előre is köszönöm Anikó


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony7*

*Devecsery László: Karácsonyi pillangók<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Karácsonyi kismadár
üldögél az ágon;
karácsonyi muzsika:
szél zenél a fákon.<o></o>​Könnyed röptű hópihék
pillangóként szállnak,
ünnepváró pásztorok
köszönteni járnak.<o></o>​Közeleg az este is:
hótiszta az álom;
angyal szavú szózatod
igaz szívvel várom. *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>​


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony8*

Karácsony van, Kisjézusom!
Téged ünnepelünk.
Hit, a béke s a szeretet
legyen mindig velünk!


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony10*

*Tóthárpád Ferenc: Ugye, hallod szavam?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Karácsony van! Kisjézusom,
ugye, hallod szavam?
Segíts nekem, hogy még jobban
ismerhessem magam!<o></o>​Segíts, hogy a testvéremnek
jó testvére legyek,
szeretetem tőled kapjam,
és hogy szeressenek!<o></o>​Segíts, hogy a szüleimnek
jó gyermeke legyek,
Megérthessem a világot
és az embereket!<o></o>​Karácsony van, Kisjézusom!
Téged ünnepelünk.
Hit, a béke s a szeretet
legyen mindig velünk!


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony11*

*Devecsery László: Karácsonyi éjben<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Hópelyhek lobognak
pihekönnyű szélben,
fehér lesz az erdő
karácsonyi éjben…<o></o>​Fenyőfák indulnak,
díszeiket várják:
köszöntik az embert
és az ég királyát.<o></o>​Világos az ablak,
arany szemmel néz rád,
felfénylő örömmel
hullanak a szikrák:<o></o>​csillagszóró játszik,
szemek mosolyognak,
betlehemi éjben
pásztorok dalolnak<o></o>​


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony12*

*B. Radó Lili: Mit üzen az erdő?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Víg ünnepre készülődünk,
esteledik már.
Szobánkban a szép fenyőfa
teljes díszben áll.
Zöld ágain kis csomókban
puha vattahó,
tűlevél közt víg aranyszál,
fel-felcsillanó.
Itt is csillog, ott is ragyog,
mint a napsugár, 
s csilingelő csöpp csengettyű
édes hangja száll, 
akárcsak az erdőben a
dalos kis madár.
Csitt csak! Figyeld mit is suttog 
szép fenyőfánk most neked?
-Halló itt az erdő beszél!
Sürgős fontos üzenet:
Kívánunk ma mindenkinek 
szép fenyőfa ünnepet!


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony13*

*Udud István: Ég a gyertya<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Ég a gyertya, ég,
el ne aludjék!
Karácsonyfa-
gyertya köré
mind ide gyűljék!<o></o>​Ég a gyertya, ég,
el ne aludjék!
Csillagszóró
száz sziporka
mind ide hulljék!<o></o>​Ég a gyertya, ég,
el ne aludjék!
Béke,
szeretet,
igazság
el sose múljék! *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>​


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony14*

*Donászi Magda: Karácsony<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Karácsonyfa, Karácsony, 
Ezüst dió zöld ágon. 
Csilingelő csengettyű, 
A fenyőfa gyönyörű.
Csillagszóró, gyertyafény, 
ég a fenyő ünnepén. *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony16*

*Weöres Sándor: Száncsengő<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Éj-mélyből fölzengő
-Csing-ling-ling-száncsengő.
Száncsengő -csing-ling-ling-
Tél öblén halkan ring.<o></o>​Földobban két nagy ló,
-Kop-kop-kop- nyolc patkó.
Nyolc patkó -kop-kop-kop-
Csönd-zsákból hangot lop.<o></o>​Szétmálló hangerdő
-Csing-ling-ling-száncsengő.
Száncsengő -csing-ling-ling-
Tél öblén halkan ring.


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony17*

*Donászy Magda: Áll a fenyő az erdőben<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Áll a fenyő az erdőben, 
Zöld ruhában, ünneplőben.
Tél van, ága csupa hó, 
Ráfújta a Télapó. *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/verskaracs.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>​


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony18*

*Donászy Magda: Télapó<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Télapóka öreg bácsi,
hóhegyeken éldegél.
Hóból van a palotája, 
kilenc tornya égig ér.<o></o>​Miklós-napkor minden évben
tele tömi puttonyát,
mézes-mázos ajándékkal
szánkázik az úton át.


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony19*

*Sarkady Sándor: Télapó<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Hegyen, völgyön 
Mély a hó, 
Lassan lépked
Télapó.<o></o>​Ősz szakállán
Dér rezeg,
Messzi földről
Érkezett.<o></o>​Kampós botja
Imbolyog-
Puttonyában
Mit hozott?<o></o>​Mindenféle
Földi jót;
Dundi diót,
Mogyorót.<o></o>​Lassan lépked,
Mély a hó-
Siess jobban 
Télapó! *<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 10.8pt; HEIGHT: 10.8pt" id=_x0000_i1025 href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/versek/versmiku.ht#fe" alt="Fel" o:button="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://www.dalokversek.hu/img/fel.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>​


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony20*

*Donászi Magda: Télapó ünnepén<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Tipp-topp, tipp-topp, 
Ki jön a nagy hóban? 
Kipp-kopp, kipp-kopp, 
Ki van az ajtóban?<o></o>​Itt van már a
nagyszakállú
Télapó!Csupa hó!
Puttonyában dió, mogyoró!<o></o>​Csitt-csatt, csitt-csatt, 
örül a sok gyermek. 
Hipp-hopp, hipp-hopp,
Télapó itt termett.<o></o>​Mit hozott a 
nagyszakállú
Télapó?Csupa jó!
Puttonyában dió, mogyoró


----------



## kyo (2010 Október 29)

*karacsony21*

*Devecsery László: Csengettyűk szavával...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​Csengettyűk szavával
Karácsony csilingel
csengettyűk szavával...
Karácsony kopogtat
hóbundás kabátban;
meghitt meleg lobog
minden kis szobában.
Karácsonyfa hinti
mireánk a fényét,
adjon világunknak
hű, emberi békét!
Karácsony csilingel
csengettyűk szavával... <o></o>​<o> </o>


----------



## gypkint (2010 Október 29)

Kedves Borina

Milyen program szükséges ahhoz, hogy a tudásszintmérőket meg tudjam nyitni. Már több napot elvacakoltam ezzel.
Kérlek segíts.

Üdv. Anikó


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

második


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

harmadik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

negyedik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

ötödik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

hatodik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

hetedik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

nyolcadik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

kilencedik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

tizedik


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

fele már meg is van


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

már csak nyolc


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

hét


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

hat


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

öt


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

négy


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

három


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

kettő


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

egy


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

és ez az uccsó


----------



## laboda222 (2010 Október 29)

+1 ráadásnak


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 29)

tüzönnyóc


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok!
Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?
2. osztályos Apáczais Környezet felmérőt keresek.
Előre is köszi!


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

Szóval számolok


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

tizenegy


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

kilenc


----------



## KovacsBetty76 (2010 Október 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

nyolc


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

hét


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

hat


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

öt


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

négy


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

három


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

kettő


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

egy


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy gyorsan megszerezzem a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 29)

Borina.

A Hajdu féle 8. osztályos matek témazáró MK-s is jó, nincs meg véletlenül???
Nagyon fontos.


----------



## Janó58 (2010 Október 29)

*a*

a


----------



## Andy278 (2010 Október 29)

Szia mindenkinek
Én is új vagyok itt.
Az én fiam 2.o-os és szeretnék neki segiteni nyelvtanból és szövegértésből.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Elég lassan jött meg a regisztrációs email, de megjött.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Kicsit égő így magamban beszélgetve megpróbálni összeszedni a 20 hszt...


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Főleg úgy, hogy nagy valószínűséggel senki sem válaszol.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Mintha lenne egy blogom, amibe aki akar, írhat, de nem akar...


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Igazából a Tilda legkedvesebb barátait szeretném letölteni, aki akar, segíthet...


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Ha nem, akkor kivárom a 48 órát.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Úgy érzem a 20 hsz hamarabb meglesz, mint a 2880 perc.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Ami 172800 másodperc.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

Még egy kis idő és nézem a stargate universe következő részét.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

tegye fel a kezét aki szokta nézni.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

no, nem tolongtok.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

azért ott a hátsó sorban az a kopasz úr csak felrakta a kezét.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

már csak 47.5 óra választ el a teljes jogú tagságtól, juhéé.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

próbáljatok ki egy ssd meghajtót, nagy élmény egy hdd-hez képest.


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

ocz vertex2t vagy crucial 300at...


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

hopp, hazaért a felségem, neki lesz a tilda letöltés...


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

már csak 1...


----------



## deicide22 (2010 Október 29)

kééééész


----------



## iscrip (2010 Október 29)

jó neked....


----------



## iscrip (2010 Október 29)

én is


----------



## Csabsza (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ez a fórum.


----------



## Csabsza (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 29)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal és rendesek vagytok, hogy másokkal is megosztjátok.


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 29)

szerintem aki már hallgatta ha csak részeket is, de dúdolgatja magában.Az Én gyermekeim még kicsik, de már Ők is énekelik.Ajánlom mindenkinek.Ja, a Dzsungel könyvéről beszélek.


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok.Valaki nem tudná nekem elküldeni a Valahol Európában:Mi leszek, ha nagy leszek karaokéban? Nagy szükségem lenne rá.Előre is köszönö[email protected] címre.


----------



## Dry1962 (2010 Október 29)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 29)

Ez az oldal egy kincsesbánya zenekedvelők részére.köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 29)

jó lenne,ha már meg tudnám hallgatni


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 29)

Sajla kösz a tartalmat, így könnyen áttekinthető.


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

sbgakg


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

rnbnadsrhi


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

ehehrethwerth


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

rzktkldzulk


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

erhrwjt


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

udklzfdl


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

jkxrtkz


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

fkzfk


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

dfjtkfzk


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

dtjfkgfz


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

djdtj


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

djdtjtj


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

tjxfdjxftj


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

sdjdfjf


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

xjhdgjfdjg


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

fcdgkjfg


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

fdgkfhk


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

cgmcg


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

xcjgc


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

xcdjfcd


----------



## aranyoska83 (2010 Október 30)

gjfjfj


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

9


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

8


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

7


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

5


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

3


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

1


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

2


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

3


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

4


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

5


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

6


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

7


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

8


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

9


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

10


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

11


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

12


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

13


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

14


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

15


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

16


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

17


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

18


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

19


----------



## M_Beatrix (2010 Október 30)

20


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

*.-)*

kösz a segítséget


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

magyarok


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

mahgde


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

végre szombat


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

hy


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

kész röhely


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

már nem kell sok


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

bocs mindenkitöl


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

már kezdem unni


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

amúgy nem beszélgetek magamban


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

an jó néha


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

pihentek tűnök mi?


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

még 2


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

na talán most


----------



## Andi86 (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok!

A tűz témakör feldolgozásához szeretném segítségeteket kérni!? Bármilyen ötletet szívesen fogadok! 
Köszönöm előre is Andi!


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

irígylem a kitartásod


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

de a ...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...szent...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...cél...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...érdekében...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...mindent...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...megteszünk!


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

és


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...közeleg ...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...az...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

kiss..éjfél...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

az oldal...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...ahol nem gond...


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

...ha magadban...beszélsz


----------



## christengr (2010 Október 30)

*Thank you!!!!*



zsuzsi77 írta:


> Fensterbilder filigran
> (Hi Christina! Have a nice weekend!kiss)



*Suz thank you very, very much!!!!! It's very cute! * kiss


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

sziasztok


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

mint latjatok uj vagyok


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

most megyek kicsit olvasgatni a forumokon


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

hova tunt a hozzaszolasom?


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

hello


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

ujra itt vagyok


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

nagyon klassz dolgokat talaltam


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

annyi olvasnivalot talaltam mar itt de jo lenne latni is


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

aki eleri a 20-at az mar allando tag?


----------



## hagymacska' (2010 Október 31)

kicsit furi magammal levelezni


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

*Sziasztok! Hogy vagytok?*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Sziasztok!
Célom a *20 hozzászólás elérése!*
*Veletek mizujs?*


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Hahóóóóóó!

Van itt valaki?

Györgyi voltam


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Még párszor írok, hogy elérjem a 20-at!

Szasztok!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Magammal levelezek!

Azért ha valaki olvas cuppantom!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Még mindig én vok!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Még 13 hozzászólást kell írnom! SEGÍTSETEK!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Én, Györgyi írok magamnak, arra kérlek legyen már meg a 20 hozzászólásom, magam felé! hihi


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Szia Györgyi!

Még 10!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Már csak 9 !


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Már csak 8 !


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Még 7!!!!!!!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Már csak 6!!!!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Most meg 5!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Jéééééé, még 4!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Uhhhhhhh, még 3!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Ahhhhhhh, még 2!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

jujjjjjjj még 1!


----------



## Györgyii (2010 Október 31)

Megcsináltam!!!!!!!!! ZÉRÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ)


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

*Valami hiányzik*

Nagyon hiánzyik a tánc! Kimondhatatlanul.... muszáj valamivel lekötnöm magam


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

*Talán*

az olvasás segíthet, de ahhoz könyv kell


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

legalább nem forogna állandóan az agyam mindenféle ostobaságon


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

szerettem, szeretem, szeretni fogom , akartam, akarom, de mégse sikerül


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

miért, miért, miért? kérdezem de nincs válasz


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

nekem ez is jó ha kiírom amit gondolok


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

nehezen fog telni az őszi szünet


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

Szeretném magam jobban érezni


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

ma befejeztem 1 jó kis könyvet: Szerelem életre-halálra


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

izgi volt


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

a filmre is kíváncsi vok


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

paulo coelho nagyon jó könyveket ír


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

1et már elovastam, most fogok majd 3-at


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

jajaj, a sok kusza gondolat


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

mennyi mindent szeretnék megvalósítani...


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

egész könnyen jönnek a szavak, pedig jóformán magamban beszélek


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

jó lenne ha tudnám mit akarok az életben


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

már csak 3


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

megkezdődött a visszaszámlálás 3,2...


----------



## maciszellem (2010 Október 31)

és 1...


----------



## okina30 (2010 November 1)

segitsen valaki ......hogy toltsek fel kepet?
sehogy sem sikerul


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 November 1)

13.!
Nem szeretem a 13-as számot!
Gyorsan írok máshova is.


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Szemüveg


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Mészáros Árpád Zsolt 36éves


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Óvoda


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Rómeó és Júlia


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Tom&Jerry


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Egérke


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

George Cloony


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Alexa szereti Szilit :$


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Fanni rock&rollozik


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Halloween


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Csőrike


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Szellemjárás


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Mikulás bácsi


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Sissi hercegnő 1837 dec. 24-én született


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Rudolf és Mária szerették egymást


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Krisztián norvégba van xD


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

szeretek sütni-főzni


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

A kedvenc helyem nyáron Balaton


----------



## Zsuzsika750913 (2010 November 1)

Várom a karácsonyt


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

one


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

two


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

three


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

four


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

five...


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

six


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

seven


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

eight


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

nine


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

ten


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

Meguntam a számolást...


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

Ezen a napon történt: Először mutatták be Shakespeare romantikus komédiáját, a Vihart.
1611.11.01 - 399 éve történt


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

Ezen a napon történt: Végrehajtották az első kísérleti hidrogénbomba robbantást. A program vezetője Teller Ede volt.
1952.11.01 - 58 éve történt


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

Ezen a napon történt: Megszületett Anthony Kiedis, a Red Hot Chili Peppers énekese, a provokatív és érzelmes szövegek írója.
1960.11.01 - 50 éve történt


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

Ezen a napon történt: Olaszország és Németország egyezményt írtak alá, amellyel megalkották Európa „tengelyét”.
1936.11.01 - 74 éve történt


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

Ezen a napon történt: A Budapesti Orvostudományi Egyetem felvette Semmelweis Ignác nevét.
1969.11.01 - 41 éve történt


----------



## infinitedreams (2010 November 1)

És ez az utolsó hsz... Köszönöm a topicot!


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

1


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

2


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

3


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

4


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

5


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

6


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

7


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

9


----------



## nofre90 (2010 November 1)

10


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

egy


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

kettő


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

három


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

négy


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

öt


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

hat


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

hét


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

nyolc


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

kilenc-kisferenc


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

tíz - tiszta víz


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

tizenegy


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

13


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

14


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

17


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 1)

húsz, megvan-megvan!!


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

Mégis miről lehet itt irni ?


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

Főleg, hogy nincs itt senki.


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

Most magamnak írjak ?


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

Unalmas.


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

a


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

b


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

nem tudom


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

vagy mégis


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

10, már tíz


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

Most mégis mivan itt ?


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

.


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

unalmas de nagyon 14


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

szerencse hogy 20 kell 15


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

:i


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

19 végre vége


----------



## KDrea (2010 November 1)

abc


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 1)

deé...


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 1)

f g gy


----------



## Al10 (2010 November 1)

*még 3*

-3


----------



## Al10 (2010 November 1)

-2


----------



## Al10 (2010 November 1)

-1


----------



## Al10 (2010 November 1)

0


----------



## Katalin57 (2010 November 1)

Hát így sikerült.


----------



## lujcsika (2010 November 1)

egf


----------



## okina30 (2010 November 1)

*ötletek*

Köszönöm a sok jó ötletet, nagyon sok jó dolgokat töltöttem le eddig.
Néhány képet én is készitettem az osztálytermem dekorációjáról, remélem hasznát veszitek majd.


----------



## evcsy87 (2010 November 1)

Köszönöm a cipőmintákat, el is készítem őket.


----------



## Katalin57 (2010 November 1)

Elnézést a gépelési hibáért, a mese pontos címe: Ugri meg Bugri.


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 1)

*hozzá szólok*

Szóljon ez a hozzászólás arról a csodáról amit a szülő érez mikor legszívesebben nevetne, de komolynak kell látszani.


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

A lánynak, a vágynak
Csupa könny a szeme,
Csillagporos éjjel,
Sikoltott esküje.


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Izgul a szemérem,
Mint a domb hajnalba',
Ha belevág mélyen a nap
Meredő sugara.
Ghymes


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Ha igaz a tested,
Hazudik a lelked,
Ha igaz a lelked,
Hazudik a tested.
Ghymes


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Szív repül a tálba,
Ilyen körbe zárva,
A szerelem drága,
A szerelem drága.
Ghymes


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Most múlik pontosan,


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Engedem hadd menjen


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Szaladjon kifelé belőlem


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Gondoltam egyetlen


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

nem vagy itt jó helyen


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

nem vagy való nekem


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Villámlik mennydörög


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

ez tényleg szerelem.


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Látom, hogy elsuhan


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

felettem egy madár


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

tátongó szívében szögesdrót


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

csőrében szalmaszál


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

Magamat ringatom,


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

123


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

míg ő landol egy almafán


----------



## ekiraly72 (2010 November 2)

az Isten kertjében
almabort inhalál
Kiss Tibor


----------



## Konotka (2010 November 2)

Lassan aludni kéne.


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

xcv


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

ff


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

xx


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

xbxb


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

adfg


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

jf


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

klé


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

xfj


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

ook


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

bj


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

jk


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

jkpkl


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

il


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

kllp


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

bm,


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

bjkjk


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

kljhklé


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

jlé4


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

516


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

621546


----------



## peregizsolt (2010 November 2)

46556


----------



## Micimacko75 (2010 November 2)

Szia.
próbálom összeszedni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, de nem tudom jó irányba haladok-e.
Üdv:
Micimaci


----------



## picurka0007 (2010 November 2)

köszi


----------



## picurka0007 (2010 November 2)

köszönöm


----------



## picurka0007 (2010 November 2)

köszönöm


----------



## picurka0007 (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## picurka0007 (2010 November 2)

köszönöm


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 2)

abc.....így?


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 2)

nehéz kiigazodni ezen az oldalon, ....vagy csak nekem az?


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 2)

a blogok viszont jók


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

1


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

2


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

3


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 2)

Az állandó tagsághoz miért kell 20 hozzászólás, biztosan van oka?


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

4


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

Amúgy itt csak én vagyok Vámpír Akadémia rajongó?


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 2)

A segítséget köszönöm, tényleg adott támpontot az induláshoz.


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

6


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

7


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

8


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 2)

Keresem az utamat és szeretnék még több ezoterikus dolgot megismerni.


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

9


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

10


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

11


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

12


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

13


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 2)

5


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

14


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 2)

A számolás is egész jó.


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 2)

6


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

16 én elvagyok már ezzel egy ideje XD


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

17 és midnig sikerül úgy küldenem hogy pont 1 másodpercet kelljen várni..


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

18


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

19


----------



## x3Kanamex3 (2010 November 2)

20 ezaz!! :3


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

18


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

19


----------



## turbogalamb (2010 November 2)

20


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

sziasztok


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

Ez okos gondolat volt


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

mármint ezen hely létrehozása


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

én még új vagyok


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

én is új, aki szenved, h 20 hozzászólást írjon


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

számolok


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

ildi.t85: fogjunk össze!


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

hogy vagy?


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

nem értem minek ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

mi az ami érdekel?


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

jó rendben, én jól vagyok, köszi és te?


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

én sem értem, csak időpocsékolás és kínlódás


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

megvagyok
miért regisztráltál, mi érdekel?


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

én filcből akarok állatkákat csinálni a kisfiamnak, én sablonokat gyűjtenék


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

engenm az e-bookok érdekelnek itt


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

hűha! egész gyorsan gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim  Már csak 5, ezen kívül


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

de jó és hány éves?


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

hát nekem még van egy pár


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

a kisfiam is be akar segíteni!  nyomkodja itt nekem a gombokat


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

találd ki!


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

most volt októberben 2 éves


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)




----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

bocs. lemaradtam: mit találjak ki?


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

ha csak egy mosolygó fejet küldök az is számít?


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

íme itt az utolsó (20.!) hozzászólásom! Heuréka, megcsináltam!!


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

soha nem lesz meg a 20


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

gratulálok neked


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

ja semmi, bezavartak itt a kollegák kicsit nekem


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

na jó, menjünk biztosra... íme a 21.  köszi a segítséget... de ha kellek még maradhatok


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

dolgozok


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

dehogy nem lesz meg neked is! jó úton haladsz


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

köszi aranyos vagy


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

na már csak 3


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

2


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

1 és kész


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

tök jó


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

mit dolgozol?


----------



## ragazzAni (2010 November 2)

gratula! jó volt beszélgetni  szia!!!


----------



## orsicu (2010 November 2)

*Textilből torta*

A neten találtam, köszönet a készítőnek, ötletgazdának! A forrásként megjelölt oldalon még nagyon sok jó dolog van!


----------



## trixy0528 (2010 November 2)

*Nagyon jó!*

Sziasztok!
Aki ezt a fajta fájlcserét kitalálta,nagyon okos volt,és mi meg nagy hasznát vehetjük!
Köszönöm!trixy


----------



## trixy0528 (2010 November 2)

Szia Csipkebogyó!
Honnan van ennyi gyakorló feladatsorod?
Üdv:trixy


----------



## trixy0528 (2010 November 2)

Helo Csipkebogyó
Csak ámulok és bámulok!
trixy


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (1)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (2)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (3)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (4)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (5)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (6)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (7)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (8)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (9)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (10)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (11)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (12)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (13)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (14)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (15)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (16)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (17)


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors integrálódásra! (18)
Ígérem igyekszem - ha nem is túl bőbeszédűen - de hasznos tagja lenni a CanadaHun közösségnek. Mégegyszer: kösz!


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Khern Kinga (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm!


vegsone írta:


> Sajnos csak wordbe hajlandó dolgozni a szkennelem, nem a legjobb minőségű, de használható.


----------



## Khern Kinga (2010 November 2)

vegsone írta:


> Ez a kis program inkább a tanítónéniknek, fejlesztő pedagógusoknak(gyógypedagógusoknak) lehet hasznos. Van hozzá egy tájékoztató, amiben le van írva, hogyan működik a program. Érdemes mindenkinek kibővíteni saját szájíze szerint, mert így elég általános, de sokat segíthet.


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Khern Kinga (2010 November 2)

padarerika írta:


> Játékkal tanítani: (Ha tetszik, akkor a további részeket is feltöltöm ide.)


 köszönöm!


----------



## Khern Kinga (2010 November 2)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Gyarmathy Éva
> 
> A tanulási zavarok terápiája


 köszönöm!


----------



## Khern Kinga (2010 November 2)

csipkebogyo írta:


> *Auditiv differenciálás*


 köszönöm!


----------



## Khern Kinga (2010 November 2)

csipkebogyo írta:


> *Auditiv differenciálás*


köszönöm!


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 2)

köszi szépen


----------



## meeki (2010 November 2)

sziasztok


----------



## lujcsika (2010 November 3)

8 rím


----------



## 100yellowbird (2010 November 3)

Még soha nem jártam Canadában...sajnos.


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

konyal111 írta:


> abc


 abcd


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

100yellowbird írta:


> még soha nem jártam canadában...sajnos.


 1234


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

456


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

Helló


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

Moszy írta:


> hehe elöbb +lessz


 kanada


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

magyarok


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

éljen kanada!!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Köszönjük szépen...


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

hajrá magyarok


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

Csiki Bogika


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

megszületett


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

halihó


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

mindjárt


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

meglesz már


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

canadianhub


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

12345678910


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

123456789123456789


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

lasn meglesz ez is


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

lassan meglesz ez is már


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

és itt a huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## csuszi78 (2010 November 3)

és itt a huszonegyedik hozzászólásom


----------



## 100yellowbird (2010 November 3)

ez gyorsan meglett csuszi


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

one


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

9


----------



## 100yellowbird (2010 November 3)

two


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

8


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

7


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

10


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

11


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

12 és a többi


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

13 és a tarot kártya


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

14 és legyél vidám


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

15 és szeress


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

16 és keresd az utad


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

17 légy boldog


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

18 segíts másoknak


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

19 nem vagy egyedül


----------



## Gabriella40 (2010 November 3)

20 és a világ a tiéd


----------



## 100yellowbird (2010 November 3)

és a 21. ?


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Kettő – csipkebokor vessző


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Három – te vagy az én párom


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Tíz – tiszta víz


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Ancsapancsa (2010 November 3)

gagiorsi írta:


> Kérésre Fakanál


Köszi


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

egy, kettő, három, ...


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

nincsen nekem párom.


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

( tehát páratlan vagyok)


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

fogadjunk 1 icce borban, ...


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

( valami márkásabb ital is lehet)


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

hogy ez 13.


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

Igen lassan lesz meg így a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

Ma 2010. november 03-a van.


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

Tegnap 2010.11. 02-a volt.


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

Holnap 2010.11. 04-e lesz.


----------



## karcsi700310 (2010 November 3)

11.04-e egyébként KÁROLY nap.


----------



## zsuzsu-bence (2010 November 3)

abc


----------



## zsuzsu-bence (2010 November 3)

borús az ido


----------



## zsuzsu-bence (2010 November 3)

asdf


----------



## zsuzsu-bence (2010 November 3)

sziasztok


----------



## zsuzsu-bence (2010 November 3)

még 10 van hárta


----------



## Margaréta86 (2010 November 3)

Szia én is szeretem a keresztszemes varràst de sehol se talàlok megfelelö mintàkat tudsz segiteni?


----------



## Margaréta86 (2010 November 3)

nàlunk szép idö van


----------



## Margaréta86 (2010 November 3)

szia


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Itt csúnya szürke idő van...


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Akkor kell enni, ha jól esik - márpedig itt szakad. Úgyhogy nekiállok.


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

*Károly*

Holnap valóban Károly nap.


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

*Károly*

Károly napi bulira vagyok hivatalos.


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:111:


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

kiss


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:!:


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:99:


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:55:


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:idea:


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Buli lesz!!!


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

De szuper!!!


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Királyság!


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Ok!


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Szuper!


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Jó a kedvem.


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Éhes vagyok!


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Már nem is emlékszem mikor voltam utoljára buliban...


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Innék valamit!


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Ittam egy korty teát.


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)




----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Ettem is egy túrórudit.


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

kiss


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

A kislányom 4 éves.


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Hova tehettem a blútútot...?


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Szép tortája volt.


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Az én fiam 10 hós


----------



## Torok76 (2010 November 3)

Szeretem a zenét!


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

És igazi ördögfióka


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

De jó, mindjárt megyek hajat vágatni!


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Ha blútút lennék, hová bújnék...?


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

X-akta


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

:4:


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

\\m/


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

:34:


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Mikulásos film van a tvben. Nem korai még?


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

Már előre várom a nyarat!


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:d


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

Mit tudtok a gyógyító mesékről?


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

A három pösze lány c. mesét szerettem volna letölteni de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

:444:


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

:12:


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

:11:


----------



## Litka (2010 November 3)

:9:


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:9:


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:444:


----------



## Kelemen Anita (2010 November 3)

:..:


----------



## kocist (2010 November 3)

000


----------



## kocist (2010 November 3)

001


----------



## kocist (2010 November 3)

002


----------



## kocist (2010 November 3)

003


----------



## kocist (2010 November 3)

004


----------



## joco1953 (2010 November 3)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

nekem még 12


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

türelem


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

jelen


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

abc


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

halihó


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

12345


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

további szép napot Nektek!


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!

Új belépő vagyok!


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

Elkezdem a visszaszámlálást!

19


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

18


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

17 és egyre kevesebb


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

16, csak el ne tévesszem


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

15, de sokáig tart


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

14


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

még eggyel kevesebb 13


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

12 !!!


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

11, és...


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

10 ,


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

és 8


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

jaj kimaradt a 9


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

hol is hagytam abba: talán 7???


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 3)

Nagyszerű


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

már csak 6


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

5 és egyre csökken


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

és már csak 4


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

3, el se hiszem


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

2, ez király


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

végre 1


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

csak ráadásként 0


----------



## rozika77 (2010 November 3)

már csak huszonpár óra és hajrá!!


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

KIváló ez a topic!


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Sok mindent sikerült megismernem.


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Ez már a tizenvalahanyadik.


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Volt, amit nem sikerült letölteni.


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

When life gives you lemon...


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

...make lemonade


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

Ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

Egy -megérett a meggy.


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

kettő- cseresznyefa vessző


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

három- te vagy az én párom???????


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Volt, amit nem.


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

négy- hova mégy? (nem jut eszembe hogy van eredetileg)


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Szerintem is...


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

öt- ?????


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Szerintem is ... Mi is?


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

6 -hasad a pad


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Nem soká abbahagyom.


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

7 -ááááá nem megy


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

jó


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

8 üres a polc


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Csak legyen meg a húsz!


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

9 Kis Ferenc


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Ti is vágytok rá?


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

Ha ne tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

Majd a cica megissza!


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

igen


----------



## yanicka (2010 November 3)

Köszi, gaborvagyok!


----------



## Adryenn1980 (2010 November 3)

igen


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Abc


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Szeretnék levelezni angolul beszélő hölggyel.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Nagyon kezdő vagyok.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Akaratom a tanuláshoz nagy.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Sajnos már nem vagyok fiatal.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Még barátság is lehet a dologból.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

A villámolvasás engem is érdekelne.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

A kazetták és a füzet meg van.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Valaki velem tartana könnyebb lenne.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Abc


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Hol találhatok valakit, akivel tudnék angolul levelezni?


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Nagy türelemmel kell, hogy rendelkezzen.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Én is szívesen segítenék neki bármiben.


----------



## ildikodia (2010 November 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## madar69 (2010 November 4)

Hajtok, hogy összejöjjön a 20 hsz


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Antilop,puma,zebra,gepárd,párduc,tigris,kutya,macska


----------



## Vivi87 (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon tetszik a honlap.... Nagyon sajnálom, hogy kevés időm van, így alig tudok hozzá szólni a dolgokhoz..és így még várnom kell a letöltéshez. Pedig nagyon sok jó és hasznos dolgot találtam


----------



## Vivi87 (2010 November 4)

Hogy tudnék kapcsolatba lépni azokkal az illetőkkel, akik feltöltik ide a hasznos dolgaikat????


----------



## Vivi87 (2010 November 4)

Biztos jó ötletek vannak benne... remélem mielőbb meg tudom nézni őket....


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*2010.november 4.*

Udvozlok mindenkit a honlapon. Szamomra egy picit furcsa ez a 20 hozzaszolas, mivel fogalmam nincs ki kivel van es mit kell tennem.


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*csutortok*

Ki koran kel, aranyat lel.


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*Kozmondasok*

Addig jar a korso a kutra, mig el nem torik.


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*Lanynevek*

Viktoria, Kincso, Abigel, Anna, Agnes


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*Kedvenc fiunevek*

Szilard, Szabolcs, Roland, Zalan


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*uj tag vagyok, gyujtogetek*

Addig nyujtozkodj, ameddig a takarod er!


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*Szolas, mondasok*

Ki mint veti agyat, ugy alussza almat!
Amilyen az adjon Isten, olyan lesz a fogadj Isten!


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

:d


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

...


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

abc


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*Tanulasrol, tudasrol*

A tudast nem lehet ajandekba kapni.


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

abcd


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

123


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

nincs ötletem mit irjak xD


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

*Idezetek*

Barmit tanulsz, maganak tanulod. Petronius


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Tanulni eppen olyan szep, mint elni. Jacobsen


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Annyit erunk, amennyit tudunk. Gracian


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

....


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Nincs hatalmasabb erő, mint a tudás:


a tudással felfegyverzett ember legyőzhetetlen.


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

abcde


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

a


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

… tudás a szárny, amelyen égbe szállunk.” 


(Shakespeare)


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

ab


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Olyan lesz a jövő, mint amilyen a ma iskolája.

Szent-Györgyi Albert


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

..


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

má csak 4 kell...


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

3...


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

2...


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

A tanítók csak az ajtót nyitják ki, belépned neked kell.

kínai közmondás


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

1...


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

0


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Tanuld meg a játékszabályokat aztán már csak játszanod kell

– persze mindenkinél jobban.

Albert Einstein


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Oszd meg a tudásodat másokkal: ez az egyik módja annak,

hogy halhatatlan légy.

(Dalai Láma)


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges.

Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.
Albert Einstein


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

5


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

6


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

8


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

9


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## zimike82 (2010 November 4)

A tanítás gyökere keserű, de gyümölcse édes.

Arisztotelész


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

15


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

16


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

17


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

18


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

19


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## panka206 (2010 November 4)

Véégre megvan a 20!!


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Még mindíg nem tudom mi a lényege ennek


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Nekem meg ez az első, vagy a második


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Én meg ma reggel jöttem haza a meóból


----------



## nanita3 (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## nanita3 (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## nanita3 (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Hosszasan kell beszélni, akkor nem vonnak le pontot


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Meg nem baromságokat írni


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Én is filmeket keresek


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

A gyerekek örülnek neki


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Az előbb igen gyors voltam megdorgáltak érte


----------



## kistomm5 (2010 November 4)

Váó megvan a húsz


----------



## Fullerjani (2010 November 4)

Ha minden igaz, akkor már csak 4


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

Kezitcsókolom


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

Nagyon köszönöm a finom könyveket


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

20 beszólást kell produkálni


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

és igyekszem valami értelmeset írni


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

tehát 
. Szerinted mi a fontosabb, az út vagy a cél?
A munkában, lehet az bármilyen anyagelvű, lehet-e sorsszerű mások segítése, hogy az ő életük jobb lesz?


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

Egyesek szerint ezek a lényegek csak a felismeréseket segítik és ügyes eszközök, amiket el kell hagyni végül.


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Az út lényege a menés, te vagy az út vagy nem, ki a bánat tudja.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]A munka, már ha nem önkéntes, meg van fizetne többnyire. Azt hiszem azok a munkák, amelyek kizárólagosan az emberek segítését tartja szem előtt és nem a profitot nézi, nincsenek megfizetve, érdekes módon az itt dolgozó embereket nem is zavarja annyira ez. [/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]De ebből soha nem lehet meggazdagodni.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Nem is szabad.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Azt is elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy a pénzügyek területén elsősorban a másik érdekének szem előtt tartása segíthet[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

A szemlélet lényeg, és a belső hangra való odafigyelés. Érzi az ember, nem mindig persze, mikor árt valakinek.


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot] A vágy és a hiány ugyanaz?[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]A vágy a hiányból táplálkozik, sokszor nemlétező, létrehozott hiányból[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Azt mondják mértéke, típusa van. Őrült vágy, szenvedélyes vágy, gyilkos vágy, tudásvágy, szeretetvágy.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Még azt is mondják, nem igazán lehet megfékezni.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]. Van amit lehet, van amit nem.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Ha túl sok van belőle, ölni is tud.[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]A legnagyobb igazság, magunkban zárjuk ki a világot[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Sorszerű- milyen langyos szó, nincs benne csak várakozás és félelem.

[/FONT]*


----------



## skorpiusms (2010 November 4)

Egy kicsit hiszek a dualitásokban, főleg mikor megcsókoljam vagy ne.


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

tobozmirigy


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

hipofízis


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

5. csakra, pajzsmirigy


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

4. csakra csecsemőmirigy


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

számolni kellene?


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

hat


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

3.csakra hasnyálmirigy


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

2. csakra ivarmirigyek


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

1. csakra ivarmirigyek


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Az étertest az aura első rétege.


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

hét


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Az érzelmi test az aura második rétege.


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

A mentális test az aura harmadik rétege.


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Az asztrális szint az aura negyedik rétege


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Hol járok?
...
Ötödik aura réteg.


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Következő a mennyei test.


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Hetedik pedig az okozati test (kauzális).


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Minden csakrának testi és pszichológiai funkciója van.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok, jó köztetek!


----------



## Hurrikánszíve (2010 November 4)

Az emberi energiamező és a csakrák között szoros összefüggés van.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

A csakrákról nem tudok semmit.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Van 7 csakra. Én ennyit tudok.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Lentről felfelé számolják, és mindegyiknek más a színe.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Nézzük csak, mire emlékszem.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 4)

Nagyon nagyon sok jo otletet talaltam, koszonet mindenkinek


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

1. a gyökércsakra és ha jól emlékszem, piros a színe


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

2. a második az erosz  És ha minden igaz, narancs


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

3. a napfonat, és ha minden igaz, akkor zöld


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Klassz az oldal.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Negyedik a szív, ebben biztos vagyok, és ez a zöld.  Akkor az előző csak sima sárga.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

5. a torok, a szinét nem tudom, talán lila.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Már régóta böngészem, de csak most szántam rá magam, hogy belépjek.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

6. a szem. Szine mindegy is. De valami kékesnek kell lennie, mert...


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

...a 7. a korona a fej tetején, és annak indigókéknek kell lennie.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Nagyon aranyos a cicád Foltoska.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Tudtátok, hogy a Földnek is vannak csakrái, és a szívcsakra Dobogókőn van?


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

És köszönöm a tájékoztatást, a csakrákról.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Köszönöm. Van egy igazi fekete boszimacskám is.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Nincs mit.  Bár csak felkaptam a témát, hogy meglegyen az a 20 nyavajás hozzászólás.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Ezt még nem hallottam, érdekes.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Én is arra törekszem, és nekem is van egy foltos cicám.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Illetve nyavalyás.  Így helyes.  Jártam egyszer egy tanfolyamra, annak a része volt a távolkeleti kúltúra és életmód. Ott tanították a csakrákat.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

Van még 3 kutyusom is, meg egy hörcsögöm is.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Akkor te is állatkedvelő vagy.  Nekem elég az egy cica.  Bár voltak halaim, hörcsögöm.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

1.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

sokadik, már nem tudom, hogy hol is tartok


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

jajjj...még mindig számolgatnom kell


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

pedig most találtam, egy könyet....v


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

és már írni sem tudok....


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

fontos lenne, mert letölteném


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

ohhh...már csak 3


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

na még 2


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

Jó itt lenni!De kell 20 hozzászólás!Elkezdem!


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

És az utolsó!


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

Ez a 2.


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

Na jóóóó....legyen 1 ráadás, az a biztos.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

A 3.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

Ez a 4.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

5


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

És meg van a 21. hrsz s még sem tudok letölteni...:-(
Most akkor mennyit kell még gyűjtenem?!


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

6


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

11.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

12.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

13.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

mosolyod !
kell 2 nap az aktiválás után, amíg tudsz bármit is csinálni


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

14.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

15.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

8


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

16.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

9


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

17.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

18.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

19.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

20.


----------



## RitaN1 (2010 November 4)

21.


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 4)

sok szerencsét


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## kanett25 (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

Köszike!
Azt hittem, hogy a regisztrálástól számított 48 óra, na meg amikor eléred a 20 hsz-t!
Akkor tévedtem....én vártam jócskán a 48 órával..és most játszottam a 20 hsz-el...akkor hiába vártam ennyit....:-( 
Liba vagyok!


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

5. 
*Hulló könnyek *
​



Ha szívedben sok a bánat...​
Ne meséld el fűnek-fának..​
Mindegy,ha fáj ha vérzik..​
Ne szólj semmit ugy semm értik..​
Kár a bánat egy nóta..​
Tövis nélkül nincsen Rózsa,​
Ha fáj a szíved csak dalolj..​
Ne lássa senki hulló könnyedet..​
Maradj hideg mint a rét..​
Mely sok mindent eltemet..​
De ne tudja meg soha senki..​
Ne tudják az emberek..​
Hogy a szívnek megszakadni mosolyogva is lehet.. ​

Ez az egyik kedvencem.


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

Na tessék, most meg állandó taggá váltam.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

6.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

7.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

8.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

9.


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## yucc (2010 November 4)

Szuper!


----------



## yucc (2010 November 4)

11?


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## Roni84 (2010 November 4)

tamtaramtaramtamtam


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

15


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

16


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

17


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

18


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

19


----------



## Samu15 (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

5


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

6


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

8


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

9


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

15


----------



## jola0101 (2010 November 4)

16


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

17


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

18


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

19


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

21


----------



## lohrame (2010 November 4)

22


----------



## Róza222 (2010 November 4)

23


----------



## blinker (2010 November 4)

kiss


----------



## jola0101 (2010 November 4)

24


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

30


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

40


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

50


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

60


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

70


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

80


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

90


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

100


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

110


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

120


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

130


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

140


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

150


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

160


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

170


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

180


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

190


----------



## Mara2681 (2010 November 4)

200


----------



## jola0101 (2010 November 4)

201


----------



## tempra56 (2010 November 4)

A csigabiga egy expressz a netem sebességéhez képest.


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

nehéz kiigazodni


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

2010


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 5)

abc


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

*nem megy*

Tegnap óta próbálkozom a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtésével, de sikertelenül.Lassan feladom!!!


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

*megvan az első*

Sikerült!


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

Jó


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

lenne


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

minél


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

hamarabb


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

beírni


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

a


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

húsz


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

hozzászólást,


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

mivel


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

már


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

üres


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

a könyvolvasóm


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

és


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

fel


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

szeretném


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

tölteni


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

amilyen


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

gyorsan


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

csak


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

lehet!


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

*Remélem sikerül*

Ha állandó tag leszek, az összeállított felmérőknek nagy hasznát veszem.


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

*nekem is vannak*

Majd én is küldök feladatokat alsósoknak.


----------



## altamora (2010 November 5)

Indul a görög aludni!


----------



## altamora (2010 November 5)

Loholó (siető holló)


----------



## altamora (2010 November 5)

újabb -újbab
borssal - brossal


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

ez borzalom


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

sosem lesz vége


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

információnak hívott áradat


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

remélem magamnak is válaszolhatok


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

igen, válaszolhat.ok.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

A főhős család hanyagon


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Tököt faragott az asztalon


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Ekkor Lucifer titokban


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Fülekbe suttog nyomban:


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

- Ami a dísztökben elterül...


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Az majd hátsó kertbe kerül.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Így szólt a kicsi lány félve:


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

- Ennek nem lesz jó vége.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Leintette apja apró leányát.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Megfizette tettének árát.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

A telihold sápadt fénye


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Reá sütött az eseményre.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Faragatlanul salátákat lök


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Indákból végtagot formál


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Majd száz próba után feláll.


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

Pucéran álldogál esetlenül


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Kutyafülét ér ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály


----------



## jaymz8888 (2010 November 5)

és a vége:
"Majd a szégyenbe belesül 
Mintha szíve lenne kőből 
Ruhát lop madárijesztőről. 
Bele tellett egy szűk órába 
És máris áll a ház kapujába. 
Apa elindul hozza a Mamit 
Aki írta, hogy hoz valamit. 
Elindul, és a szörnyeteg 
Éppen a ház felé közeleg. 
Elüti egy autó, lábát szegi. 
A kedves pék neje felveszi. 
A történet folytatása édes: 
Így készült el a tökös rétes. 
Héját, ha látom nevetek 
Itt a vég. Jó éjt gyerekek."
Nagy Ádám


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

ha egyszer ilyen eszetlenül is teljesíteni lehet


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Még Kanadában is emlékeznie kellene a magyaroknak


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

, hogy a magyar ember mindig talál kiskaput.


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Na megyek rejtvényt fejteni.


----------



## Janó58 (2010 November 5)

Logopédusként egyre több olyan gyerek kerül hozzánk, akiknek a részképességei egyre gyengébbek.


----------



## Janó58 (2010 November 5)

Az intézetben sok olyan feladatot találtunk ki amelyeket ha már lehetőségem lesz feltöltök.


----------



## Janó58 (2010 November 5)

Most még nem tudom feltölteni


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

sajnos nemtudok horgolni


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

se keresztszemezni


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

dehamég irokvalami vad dolgot


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

elérem a huszat


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

Én is nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

abc


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

nekem nincs kutyám


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

trallala


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

hát én még nagyon az elején vagyok


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

de igyekszem


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

már megvan 6


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

most jön a hetedik


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

7+1=8


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

na majd később a másik felét


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 5)

Miért ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

en vajon hol is tartottam?


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 5)

Van ennek valami konkrét értelme?


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

aha, szoval meg 8 kell


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 5)

Vagy csak úgy van...


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

vagyis mar csak 6


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

5


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

erdekes valoban ez a 20 hsz


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

ha megvan engedve ez a modszer


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

na meg parat


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

es azzal meg is lesz a ...


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

20.


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

három te vagy az én párom


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

4 észnél légy


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

5 megérett a tök


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

tovább nem tudom


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

hét


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

nyolc


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

cde


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

húsz?


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

na még egy ráadást


----------



## juvage (2010 November 5)

pedig már annyira belejöttem )


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Szeretném,ha a gyermekversek egy topicban lennének!


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 November 5)

Ancsapancsa írta:


> folyt.


 


Köszönöm szépen! Nagyon tetszenek!!!!!


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 November 5)

Ödike írta:


> A köszönet az eredeti feltöltőket illeti.


 

Köszönöm szépen! Nagyon tetszenek!!!


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

na akkor én is elkezdem


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

tök jó ez a megoldás


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

na ez már az 5.


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

tegnap sütöttem életem 2. sütiét és jó lett


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

juppi


----------



## tempra56 (2010 November 5)

Nos igen az a 20 nem egyszerű.


----------



## tempra56 (2010 November 5)

Hát nem egyszerű! A tegnapi fele törlésre került.


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

8


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

de messze van még a 20


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

valaki tényleg elárulhatná mire jó


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

nini a fele má megvan


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

unalmas így egyedül irogatni


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

13


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

egy kis matek 7+7


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

szét fagyok olyan hideg van


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Itt ma nagyon jó idő volt


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

szenilla 7+7=14


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*Te győzz le engem, éjszaka!*

Te győzz le engem, éjszaka!


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Már most járok a negyediknél, csak 16 kell :S


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

Én egy kereső oldalról kerültem ide.
Ami kerestem: Horváth Károly: Egy híján húsz.


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Már csak 15!!


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*Sötéten úszó és laza*

Sötéten úszó és laza


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

szenillaa írta:


> egy kis matek 7+7


 14? Vagy mennyit szeretnél


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Nagyon sok az a 20


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*hullámaidba lépek*

hullámaidba lépek


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Nehéz annyiszor beírni valamit


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*Tünődve benned görgetik*

Tünődve benned görgetik


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Ma zh-ztam diffintből


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> Sötéten úszó és laza


 
Egy esti laza lazac!


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*fakó szivüknek terheit*

fakó szivüknek terheit


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

9-nél járok


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*a hallgatag szegények*

a hallgatag szegények


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Nehéz annyiszor beírni valamit


 Majd csak összeszedjük ezt is.


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Kifogytam a hülyeségekből, amiket ide írhatnék


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> a hallgatag szegények


 ... és a beszédes gazdagok...


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Csak rajta-rajta


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

*A foszladó világ felett*

A foszladó világ felett


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

12


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Kifogytam a hülyeségekből, amiket ide írhatnék


 Akkor jöhetnek a komoly témák.


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Csak rajta-rajta



egységben az erő!


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Az elegancia nem valami felszínes dolog,...


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

janekbea írta:


> 12


 11+1


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

hanem egy módja annak,...


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

hogy az ember kifejezhesse tiszteletét az élet és a munkája iránt.


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

Tanaul valaki itt angolul most?


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Vagy akár 13-1


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> Akkor jöhetnek a komoly témák.



mint például a vakbélműtét


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> hanem egy módja annak,...


 
Vagy nem.


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> mint például a vakbélműtét


inkább valami vidámabb.


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> Tanaul valaki itt angolul most?



no, sorry


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Ezaz, haladok mint a rák... visszafelé


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

janekbea írta:


> vagy akár 13-1


 14-2


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

még mindíg senki más?


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

Milyen mozgalmas lett.


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

szenillaa írta:


> még mindíg senki más?


 
Én is!


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Nagyon belejött mindenki


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

norti71 írta:


> 14-2


 15-3


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> inkább valami vidámabb.



jelentkeztem egy állásra... vegyen fel


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

és honnan jön a zene?


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Csak így tovább emberek


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Ha minden igaz, nekem ez a 20-ik


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

az adatbányászoknak nehéz az életük


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Nagyon belejött mindenki


 Na akkor adjunk neki.


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> az adatbányászoknak nehéz az életük


Meg a mosónőknek.


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Naaaaaaa, megvan a 20 és még mindig nem megy :'(


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Ha minden igaz, nekem ez a 20-ik



gratulálok és viszlát!
rakamaz jó hely?


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Ezért csinálok még egy pár ráadást.


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

nekem még 3 kell


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> az adatbányászoknak nehéz az életük


 De megfizetik őket rendesen.


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Naaaaaaa, megvan a 20 és még mindig nem megy :'(



mikor regisztráltál? 48 órának is el kell telnie


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Rakamaz egy szörnyen unalmas hely


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

2


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

szenillaa írta:


> nekem még 3 kell


 Az már semmi.


----------



## JanekBea (2010 November 5)

Már 3 napja regisztráltam, úgyhogy már letelt


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

szenillaa írta:


> 2


1+1


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

ééééés végre 20


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> De megfizetik őket rendesen.



és ki is mentik....


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

JanekBea írta:


> Már 3 napja regisztráltam, úgyhogy már letelt


 Boldog ember!


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> és ki is mentik....


 Jó pénzért bármit?


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

még 4...


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

szenillaa írta:


> ééééés végre 20


 hurrrááá


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> még 4...


 Csak így tovább


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> Jó pénzért bármit?



sőt, ingyen is... ha chilei


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> sőt, ingyen is... ha chilei


 
Szerencséjük volt.


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> Csak így tovább



de hát te már túlvagy mindenen


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> de hát te már túlvagy mindenen


 Te azt csak hiszed.


----------



## Norti71 (2010 November 5)

madika írta:


> de hát te már túlvagy mindenen


 Még elöttem az élet!


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Norti71 írta:


> Szerencséjük volt.



nem biztos


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

És akkor húsz


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

Hozzászólnék.


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

legyen 21


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

miért nem enged 20 után se letölteni?


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

**

Mikor lesz már 20?


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*20*

Mert 48 órának el kell telnie.


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*3.*

Én még gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*4.*

Már csak 16.


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*5.*

ötödik.


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*6.*

abc


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*7.*

hetedik


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*8.*

remélem nem hiába írogatok.


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*9.*

abc


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*10.*

tíz


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*11.*

*tizenegy*


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*12*

12


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

má vagy 1 éve regiztem szal a 48 óra bőven megvan


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*13*

abc


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*14*

Érdekes, akkor nem tudom sajnos.


----------



## szenillaa (2010 November 5)

Cserka írta:


> Érdekes, akkor nem tudom sajnos.




azért köszi


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*x*

az jó


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*r*

nem tudom mikor


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*5*

öt


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*4*

négy


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*3*

három


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*2*

kettő


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*egy*

egy


----------



## Cserka (2010 November 5)

*zéró*

indulás


----------



## d.ildi (2010 November 5)

0


----------



## d.ildi (2010 November 5)

1


----------



## d.ildi (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## d.ildi (2010 November 5)

12


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 5)

*nagyon szeretném*

Nagyon szeretnék letölteni ötleteket, és én is szívesen adok. Bujeniko


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 5)

*letöltés*

Szeretnék néhány file-t megnyitni, de nem lehet, miért? Bujeniko


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

köszi ...


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

proba


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

de sok van még


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

próbálkozom


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

már csak 16


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

még 15


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

küzdök a természet erejével és a hozzászólással


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

szár-nyal


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

még egy üzenet


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

de nehéz


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

még nehezebb


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

de, már csak 9 van


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

megy ez, vagy mégsem ?


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

ezt nem nekem találták ki


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

most már közel a vég


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

mit lehet még kitalálni ?


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

nehéz az ember élete


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

még három


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

ez kínszenvedés


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

sok van még ?


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

ennyi munkával már könyvet is ír-hatnék


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

Lehet , hogy már jó ?


----------



## JnsJns (2010 November 5)

Köszi a lehetőséget ....


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

*Jelzős ABC*

Alap az A


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

*Jelzős ABC*

Álmos az Á


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Bánatos a B


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Cakkos a C


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

*Jelzős ABC*

Csókos a cs


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Dagadt a D


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Dz - vel nem tudok semmit, írhattok, ha van ötletetek...


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Dzsekis a dzs


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Eleven az e


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Élénk az é


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Feleselő f


----------



## Berenik (2010 November 5)

bujeniko írta:


> Szeretnék néhány file-t megnyitni, de nem lehet, miért? Bujeniko


 
20 hozzászólás, és -most nem emlékesz pontosan, hogy 24 v. 48 órának kell eltelni, hogy le tudj tölteni valamit. 
Üdv: Eni


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Gavallér a g


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Gyanús a gy


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Haragos a h


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

A bajos Bö. 
Lányom másodikos olvasókönyvében egy történet....


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

ideges az i


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Íves az í


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Tanárnő: Pistike, van házid? 

Pistike: Van. Töltsek?


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Játékos a j


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Katonás a k


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Ki terít meg ebédre az állatóvodában? A napos csibe.


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

Lámpalázas az l


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Ki lehet a mosómedve eszményi társa? A teknősbéka.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Miért rossz a tetűnek? Mert hajszálon múlik az élete.


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

lyukas a ly... Ezek szerint az l a 20. betű az ABC - ben... Az ly - t majdnem kihagytam...


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Miért tévednek kevesebbet az állatok? Mert tévedni emberi dolog.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Mi hasonlít legjobban az emberre?A rendőr. Megszólalásig.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Mit mond az orosz a halálos ágyán? Szentpétervár.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Hogyan nevezik a vízen járó matrózt? Tengerész gyalogos.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Hogy hívják a zöldruhás papot? Környezetbarát.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Miért jobb az Alzheimer-kór a Parkinson-kórnál? Inkább felejtsem el kifizetni a sörömet, mint hogy kilötyögtessem.


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 5)

*Nagyon jó*

Örvendek, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra! Köszönöm a tanácsot, jól jön!


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 5)

*Ok*

Tulajdonképpen goblenmintákat kerestem, így találtam ide...


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 5)

*Szóval...*

Itt kell 2o üzenetet küldenem...


----------



## Mayflower (2010 November 5)

*Jelzős ABC*

mosolygós m


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 5)

*Érdekes*

Már van 3, de már unalmas....


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 5)

*Nos*

Próbáljuk ki!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Vicces*

:!:


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*bob*

Buksika már alszik


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*alma*

Valaki kopogtat


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*virágok*

rózsa


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*vir*

liliom


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*virágok*

tulipán hi hi hi


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*kösz*

rezeda


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*sótartó*

Hogy jön ide a sótartó???


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Válasz*

Sehogy, a sótartó nem jön....


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*akkor mi*

Hát a tél


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Te szereted a telet?*

nem
nem
nem


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Miért?*

Mert hideg van


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Jöjjön a nyár!!!!!*

Alig várom!


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Téli reggelen...*

álmosan kelek


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*s dideregve kérdezem...*

Mikor süt újra nap nekem???


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Ismerős ez a dal?*

Válaszolhatsz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szerafi (2010 November 6)

*Ok*

Most már legyen elég!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Ez hihetetlen, ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Kiskacsa fürdik fekete tóban...


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Sajnos tovább nem tudom


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Kiskarácsony nagykarácsony...


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Kisült-e már a kalácsom...


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Ha kisült már idevéle...


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Had egyem meg melegébe.


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Jaj de szép a karácsonyfa..


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Elfelejtettem a szöveget..


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

11


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt virágom viiirááágom...


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Tök okos aki ezt a 20 hsz-t kitalálta..


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Értelme nincs de had szórakozzon a hülye user ugye?


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Bocibocitarkasefülesefarka...


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Odamegyünklakniaholtejetkapni.


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

Sok szeretettel gondolok mindarra aki hozzájárult ahhoz hogy most itt egymagamban beszélgetnem kelljen.


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

20 - hihetetlen, mostmár minden más, értelmes hozzászoló lettem..


----------



## babesz81 (2010 November 6)

+1 azért biztos ami biztos, nem kockáztatok


----------



## Reisi (2010 November 6)

Én egy új emberke vagyok itt és nem igazán értem mi a csudáért kell 20 hozzászólás. Szerintem ez igencsak értelmetlen azért, mert vagy van valakinek egy olyan gondolata, amit érdemes megosztani másokkal és akkor amúgy is írhat, Vagy nincs és akkor meg minek fárasztani másokat azzal, hogy elolvassák. Most arról nem írok, aki akkor is írogat, ha értelmetlenséget tud csak terjeszteni. Értve ez alatt saját magamat is, aki kénytelen írogatni, hogy legyen hozzászólása. Egy igazán értelmesen élt életben -véleményem szerint- oly kevés időnk van az igazán értelmes dolgokra, ezért igencsak furcsa egy olyan kényszer ami leginkább az értelmetlenséget növeli. Ezt annál inkább nem értem, mivel érzésem szerint jelen lap több kiemelkedő értéket képvisel. (Ebben csak reménykedek, mivel a számomra nem túl okosnak tartott korlát dolog miatt nem tudom ezt jelenleg pontosan!) Én jelenleg Dublinban élek és évek óta szeretném megnézni Domján-Lorán-Agárdi-stb. csodálatos csapat által előadott, Molnár Ferenc által egyik primadonna feleségének megálmodott Üvegcipő színielőadást. De ez is minimum 2 napig és még 19 értelmetlen hozzászólásig bizonytalan. Meg hát azért is mivel az ember a sok gondja miatt talán már holnap nem is talál vissza, vagy elfelejti a jelszót, stb. Furcsa egy dolog, hogy pont egy olyan értékesnek látszó oldal, ami annyit tesz (ahogy én kívülről látom) az igazi értékek közvetítéséért, pont az elé gördít akadályt, hogy az igazi értékek terjedjenek. Ma oly sok értéktelen dolog születik. Inkább segíteni kellene az értékek erősödését, nem visszafogni. A mai nap találtam meg a Frédi és Béni rajzfilm sorozatot például. Örömmel töltöttem le, hogy gyerekeim is láthassák azt a csodát amit a magyar nyelvvel a Romhányi-Márkus-Csákányi-Psota-Váradi csapat varázsolt. Csodálatos érzés hallani ezt, az ember szívét melegíti. De újraszinkronizálták és írták is a szöveget, nagy és általam más művekben nagyra tartott művészeink, de kár volt, mert silány lett az egész. Nem értem, miért kellett egy vacakot csinálni, ha valaki ezt hallja, egy fiatal generáció, sosem fogja megtudni, mit is jelentenek azok a nagy nevek. Márkus vagy Zsüti, Rejtő, Huszka, Lehár, Arany, ... oly hosszú a sor. Úgy láttam ebben a csapatban sok olyan ember van, kik hozzám hasonlóan gondolkodnak az értékekről. Mert ez kincs és úgy vélem, nem az utcán erővel kell magyarnak lenni, hanem a szívben. És bár csodálatosnak tartom Shakespeare-t, és szeretem a francia nyelv zenéjét, de amíg élek nekem Márkus, Lehár, Domján, Liszt és mind-mind a többiek csodát fognak jelenteni. Ezért próbálkoztam belépni ide, és igencsak bosszant ez a korlát, mert miközben a Youtube-n megtaláltam Márkussal a Játék a kastélyban-t, hirtelen eszembe jutott, hogy milyen jó lenne a gyerekeimnek holnap este megmutatni a Domján-i üvegcipőt is. Bár a gyermekeim 6 nyelven beszélnek és mi sok rosszat kaptunk kis hazánktól, és külföldön vagyunk kénytelenek élni, de belül magyarok vagyunk, és egy kis aranyos szegletet építgetünk odabent, összegyűjtve azokat az értékeket, amik még megmenthetők. Olyan értelmetlen ez a korlát itt az oldalon.


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

Olyan jó lenne megnézni az anyagaidat, de nem engedi a gép


----------



## Nita1129 (2010 November 6)

Nemsokára állandó tag leszek.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Én sem nagyon értem minek ez a sok hozzászólogatás


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Teljesen feleslegesnek érzem és pepecselésnek.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Ja és még nem is irogathatok csak 20 másodpercenként.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

de ti tudjátok, ha nektek ez kell, akkor irogatok


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Nagyon jó, hogy van ez az oldal, sok érdekes dolog van rajta.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Bár nekem a kanadaiakhoz nem sokk közöm van.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Sok, egy k-val, elírtam.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

De már lassacskán közeledem a 20 hozzászóláshoz.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

És csak remélni merem, hogy egyet sem vesznek érvénytelennek.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Leginkább az agykontrollos dolgok érdekelnek.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

De a kreatív ötletes is jó lehet és a szóláncos is nagyon aranyos feladatokból áll.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Aki elolvassa ezeket az üzeneteimet, biztos idiótának néz.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

De midenkit megnyugtatok, hogy agyilag teljesen ép vagyok


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Még 3 üzenet


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen jól elbeszélgettem magammal.


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Remélem nektek is örömet okozott


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Most pedig hogy elértem a 20-at, meg is nézem, hogy valóban midnent letölthetek-e végre


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

köszikiss


ritus0105 írta:


> Keresek olyan éneket , amit rakodáshoz lehet énekelni az oviban..., hogy ha elkezdem az éneket a csoportban minden ovis tudja, h rakodni kell és énekli velem együtt..éneklés közben a kezük jár nem a szájuk. Kinek van ötlete?
> 
> Köszönöm
> 
> Kutakodás közben olvastam, hogy a Waldorf ovikban a rakodást dallal jelzi az óvónő...Vajon milyen dallal?


----------



## bn83 (2010 November 6)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet kiscsoportosoknak, és szeretik is


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

Még 20


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

meg 19


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

meg 18


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

és 17


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

most 16


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

vagy 15


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

esetleg 14


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

lehetséges 13


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

vagy 12


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

már csak 2


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

most már itt a cél?


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 6)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

*köszi*

köszi a tanácsod, de a rendszer nem enged belépni lili111kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## adri850915 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok?


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

*kérés*

hol lehet ezeket a topikat megnézni engem is érdekelne. légyszíves írd meg ha van időd kösz lili kiss


mamoncsi írta:


> Több helyen olvastam, hogy külön óvónői topicot szeretnének, gondoltam megpróbálom hátha sikerül.


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

*kérés*

sziasztok engem is érdekelne . hol lehet megtekinteni a terveket köszi a segítséget lili


susie76 írta:


> *Egy egyéni fejlesztési terv. Akinek vannak hasonlói vagy más legyenszíves töltse fel. Köszi
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/261066522/M_solat.shs.html


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

kiss


bn83 írta:


> Ez nagyon jó ötlet kiscsoportosoknak, és szeretik is


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

sziabármi ami az óvodával kapcsolatos küldd el ha nem gond pl egyéni fejlesztési tern kiscsoportosoknak mozgásfejlesztés. vagy bármi kreatív ötletet szívesen fogadok marcika11 gmail.hu


----------



## szundi. (2010 November 6)

hűű


----------



## szundi. (2010 November 6)

ez szuper


----------



## szundi. (2010 November 6)

Eddig azt hittem, nem okoz akkora problémát a semmiről való hosszas dumálás, de nagyon úgyfest hogy tévedtem..


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

marchello írta:


> Hakeltaschen
> Húsvét Nr.: 7.
> Filethankel
> Karácsony Nr.: 8.
> Trendi karácsonyi ötletek



a


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

b


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

c


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

:d


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)




----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

xD


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

:d


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

h


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

k


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

j


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

f


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

r


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

z


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 6)

é


----------



## Katalin57 (2010 November 6)

Dorina miért szórakozol??????


----------



## sz.g. (2010 November 6)

nekem már csak pár kell  és az eddigiek tényleg értelmesek voltak


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

átolvasva pár hozzászólást, úgy látom más is bajban volt a 20 értelmes? üzenet teljesítésével


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

abcd.......


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

messze még a vége!!!!!!!!


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

nagy segítség lenne, ha tudnék válaszolni valaki más üzenetére


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

megpróbálom közben összeállítani a holnapi menüt, érdekel valakit?


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

már megvan 25%!


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

szép nyári nap........., az lenne jó


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

még 13, 12, .........


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

már csak 11!


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

vagy 9????


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

nyolc


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

...........7


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

............6


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

beértem a cél előtti kanyarba!!!!!5


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

köszi a segitséget


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

visszaszámlálás indul:4


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

kettő


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

ki nyer ma


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

hát te


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

*3*


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

vagy én


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

nem te


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

de nem is én


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

hol tartok


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

2:d:d


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

Egy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

oké


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

figyelek


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

cél!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

jó kis buli


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

ügyes voltál


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

magam maradtam


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

egyedül küzdök


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

de a felénél már túl vagyok


----------



## napoletano (2010 November 6)

remek volt és főleg a vége


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

számolhatok vissza


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

nekem is kellemes lesz a vége


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

már 18


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

és 19


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

c é l


----------



## valcsa (2010 November 6)

köszönöm nektek a lehetőséget


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

*köszönöm*

Mindenkinek szép napot vagy estét kívánok, ez az első üzenetem minden kezdet nehéz


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

na itt van a második...


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

szóval én szívesek írnék "normális%" megjegyzéseket is de...


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

de a gyerekeim éppen szétszedik a lakást


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

jah és lejárt a mosógépem is bár tudom, hogy ez senkit nem érdekel...


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

tetszik maga az oldal, bár ezt a 20 hozzászólást nem igazán értem....


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

szóval keresztszemes mintát kerestem és így kötöttem ki itt


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

és itt is maradtam


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

és itt ragadtam és ez már ha minden igaz a 9.


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam az oldalon amit a gyerekeim számára fel tudok majd használni...


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

ha egyszer elérem a 20. számot


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

ami lassan de biztosan közeledik felém


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

és itt van a szerencsés vagy szerencsétlen 13 szám is már


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

és már fáradok.


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

közben a lányom is szóval tart, hogy látok-e sötétben


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

és hogy a sárga jobb-e mint a fehér, de most én inkább a számokra koncentrálok


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

lassan kezdhetek visszaszámolni amit már nem bánok


----------



## kata asszony (2010 November 6)

Katalin57 írta:


> Dorina miért szórakozol??????


 Szerintem így gyűjti a hozzászólásokat.De lehetne írni ide értelmes dolgokat is,pl,hogy de klassz dolgokat raktatok fel!!!


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

ígérem, hogy fogok normális hozzászólásokat is írni, ha egyszer
már a kötelező részt sikerül letudnom


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Napostábla ötlet nekem is jól jönne.


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

már csak 2 hiányzik


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

és már csak 1


----------



## eszter0328 (2010 November 6)

köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget .. mindenkinek további szép estét vagy napot kívánok és még visszatérek ha letelik a 48 óra,....


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Én az éves terveket szeretném megnézni de nem engedi, mert nincs 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Ti hogyan szerzitek meg a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Egy csomó jó ötlet van, ami tetszik és szívesen megnézném.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Bocsi, hogy csak én irogatok, de gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Egyéni fejlesztési tervek is érdekelnek.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Szép napot!


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 6)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## gagiorsi (2010 November 6)

vagy szedhetne le a netről mondjuk kreativ dolgokról képeket és tölthetné fel azt.
De ez így tényleg szörnyű.


----------



## Cinta (2010 November 7)

unicornis írta:


> Óvónéni vagyok, és fejlesztőpedagógus is, ha valamire kíváncsiak vagytok, vagy szükségetek van valamire, szóljatok. Most éppen új napostáblát szeretnék készíteni, és ebben várom a segítségeteket.
> Eddig ez tetszett a legjobban:



Köszi! Élni fogok a lehetőséggel!
Cinta


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

malac


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

palocmalac


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

disznofule


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

imadom a kommunistakat


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

hol van az a nyar?


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

Mikor buzlik a repaszorp


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

Tanganyika leves


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

Avanti Popolo avanti rossa


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

Tegalhaz levele hjlotthat ereje


----------



## ElittaM (2010 November 7)

matematuka apuka reszeg volt


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Szuper kincsek vannak itt.


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Jó volna tagnak lenni


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

szeretem Egyiptomot.


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Jó az oldal...


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Még alszik a család


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Tegnap vendégek voltak


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

ma nem főzök


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Nagyon jó dolgok vannak fent


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Szeretném, ha meleg lenne


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Mindjárt Réka napja


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Egyiptomba akarok menni


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Szeretem a habos csigát


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Nem jó, de holnap már dolgozni kell menni


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Vége lesz a szünetnek


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Utálom a telet


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Csak a karácsony jó benne


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

Fázom...


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

már csak kettő...


----------



## reben (2010 November 7)

...és zéró


----------



## Misi masa (2010 November 7)




----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!
Nekem ez az első!


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

és a második...


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

három a magyar igazság


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

négy évszak


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

öt ujj


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

hat-alma


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

hét törpe


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

kettő a harmadikon


----------



## Papesz76 (2010 November 7)

*korg pa 500*

sziasztok,korg pa 800-as stílosokat szeretnék letölteni,tud valaki ilyet?!


----------



## Papesz76 (2010 November 7)

esetleg pa-500-as?!


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

A görög mitológiában kilenc múzsa van


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

tízparancsolat


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

Coelho: Tizenegy


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

12 apostol


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

13 - nekem szerencsés szám


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

A tizennégy karátos autó


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

A tizenöt éves kapitány


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

tizenhat tonna fekete szén ....


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

tizenhét - hát erről nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Bedemke! 17 A tavasz 17 pillanata))
Tök cuki ahogy szerzed a hsz-okat!)


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

tizennyolcas karika


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

Köszi guluke 17, ez nekem nem jutott eszembe!
Esetleg a tizenkilencről is tudsz valamit?


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Nekem is ki kéne találni valamit, de most egyeőre megyek festeni a gyerkőcömmel..


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

huh, nem jut eszembe semmi, de sztem már nem is nagyon lényeges))
Minnyá megvan a 20


----------



## bedemke (2010 November 7)

.... húsz esztendőm hatalom ...


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

A PICSA-nak is ven egy ilyen száma))) Azt szeressem igen)


----------



## gulyajoska (2010 November 7)

*szevasztok*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


ha ide írok az mar üzenetnek számít?


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Igen, hsz-nak számít. Én úgy tudom.


----------



## tenerife (2010 November 7)

Érdekes topic


----------



## tenerife (2010 November 7)

na jó, mennyi kell még?


----------



## tenerife (2010 November 7)

ezzel együtt már csak 9 kell, azaz már csak nyolc


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Az, de legalább össze lehet szedni a 20 hsz gyorsan..


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Van valami amit le akarsz szedni az oldalról? Vannak érdekességek?


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

még igen messze vagyok a 20-tól


----------



## Isaurablo (2010 November 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Isaurablo (2010 November 7)

A mai napot minden évben megünnepeltük általános iskolában, még a régi rendszerben!


----------



## Isaurablo (2010 November 7)

Auróra, Téli Palota, Lenin ki csak néépéének élt...


----------



## Sole (2010 November 7)

Aki élt, él és élni fog.


----------



## Sole (2010 November 7)

Meg aki azt mondta, hogy tanulni, tanulni, tanulni.


----------



## Sole (2010 November 7)

Meg akinek a takarítónője mondta egy reggel: "Lenin elvtárs! Fel kéne kelni. És akkor volt a felkelés." /Hofi/


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Sose érek a végére.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Még van 10 hsz és kész.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Húsleves..hmm de szeretem.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Most jön a tizenhárom.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Na még kettőt írok és megyek a dolgomra.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

A maradék ötöt meg majd csak összehozom valahogy.


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Nem tudom mit írhatnék 20 hozzászólásban, de elkezdem!


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Egyszer volt egy ember


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Egyszer volt egy ember,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

szakálla volt kender.


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Bikkfa tarisznyája


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

égerfa csizmája


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

Közel volt a tenger


----------



## wanita11 (2010 November 7)

köszi


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

beleesett fejjel,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

kiapadt a tenger,


----------



## timicica15 (2010 November 7)

kimászott az ember.


----------



## wanita11 (2010 November 7)

hasznát venném, de nem tudom letölteni.


----------



## wanita11 (2010 November 7)

a


----------



## wanita11 (2010 November 7)

b


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon klassz így egyben minden!
Köszi


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Teljesen tele vagyok, most aludni kéne.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Kiírta, h nem elérhető. De miért? Nem értem.


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Most meg megint online..hihetetlen


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

TyííHa, már csak 2 hsz és megvan a 20)


----------



## guluke17 (2010 November 7)

Na ezzel megvan a húsz, köszi szépen.
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mesecina (2010 November 7)

egy kettő három mikrofonpróba


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 7)

*kérés*

szeretném kérdezni, hogy van valakinek gyapjúból készült állatkák figurái? Köszönöm:bujenik


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

s s s


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

egy


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

egy egy egy


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

Mikor lesz már meg a 20...


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

És honnan tudom, hogy megvan?


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

Ja, már tudom...


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

Még kettő...


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

Elvileg megvan...


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

hahooo


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

hozzaszolok


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

en is tag akarok lenni


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

hogy csinaltatoook


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

20 uzenetet kell irni?


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

nekem meg mennyi kell?


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

blablabla


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

probalkozom


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

mar csak 11


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

most eliranyitottak valahova


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

vannak jatekok is


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

mihez lehet hozzaszolni?


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

mar csak 7


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

aztan meglatjuk meg mennyi


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

senki nem jatszik a gazdalkodjal


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

huuu mar csak 4


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

senki nem ir semmit


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

hol vagytook?


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

20


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

mar csak 1 es akkor....


----------



## Hedi7 (2010 November 7)

megvan a 20 !!!!!


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

még 19


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

18


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

17


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

16


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

abc


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

a


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

b


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

c


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

d


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

még 10


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

e


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

egy


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

kettő


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

három


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

négy


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

d


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

f


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

öt


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

g


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

elég unalmas ez a dolog...


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

hol is tartottam...hat


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

még 5


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

elégé


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

messze még az a 20as...........


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

de kitarás


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

hét


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

1


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

probálok kitartó lenni...most az egyszer....


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

nyolc


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

megvan a 20


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

kilenc...


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

20


----------



## tjutka (2010 November 7)

na, remélem megvan...csá, csá


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

*20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez 19
*


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

már csak 17


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

talán 16?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

15 lehet


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

vagy 15?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

az 14


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

12 talán?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

még 12?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

abc


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

mire jó ez?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

a upc alapban kiirtja a reg üzenetet


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

48 óra?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

még 6?


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

még 4


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

mást valami mást


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

majdnem lefagyott


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

valami jót, valami szót, valami újat


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

21


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Szép napot!


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Még mindig a hozzászólásaimat gyűjtöm.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Éves terveket szeretnék.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Találtam egy párat, de nem tudom megnézni őket.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Ti hogyan gyűjtöttétek össze a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Nekem talán így sikerül.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Még 3 és megvan.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

De csak így, hogy minden mondatot külön üzenetben írok meg.


----------



## livike83 (2010 November 8)

Elvileg ez az utolsó!


----------



## Fityiszke (2010 November 8)

*Állandóság*

22:d


----------



## Fityiszke (2010 November 8)

23??


----------



## Fityiszke (2010 November 8)

*Most már csak elég*

:wink:25!?

Köszi a lehetőséget, jó ez az oldal, csak ez a regisztráció egy kicsit értelmetlen...


----------



## Thaurus (2010 November 8)

akkor legyen 26 ami kell az kell


----------



## laurka75 (2010 November 8)

27.Köszi.


----------



## Róza222 (2010 November 8)

28 szóltam


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

Ez nagy ötlet


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

még 16


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

15


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

14


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

13


----------



## Angdzsi (2010 November 8)

Hogyan tudok ide feltölteni?


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Nyulacska csengője


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

7kecskegida


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Hóember és a mikulás


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Szutyejev mesék


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

tudjátok ,aminek 3 madár


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

van az elején


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

előre is kösz mindent


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

aranyosak a mesejátékok


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

próbálkoznék velük, ha leszedhetném


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

az életben nem csináltam még ilyet


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Ti már igen?


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Már csak 5


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Már csak 4


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

Már csak 3


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

már csak 2


----------



## Sznera (2010 November 8)

már csak 1 elvileg


----------



## Thaurus (2010 November 8)

15


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 8)

most találtam rá erre az oldalra!ezer köszi a sok mindenféléért


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 8)

Ja és csak igy tovább. a lányom imád "gyártani"!


----------



## stemami (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok! Szuper az oldal!!!


----------



## 5a501 (2010 November 8)

*Jó tanács*



livike83 írta:


> Elvileg ez az utolsó!


Üdvözlünk közöttünk, de sokkal jobban jártunk volna mindannyian, ha elolvasod a szabályzatot, és a 20 hozzászólást a "Szójátékok" című topicban szeded össze. 
Köszönöm, hogy elolvastad.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Újra eleredt az eső.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Ilyenkor utálok kimenni...


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Ez a tizedik....


----------



## masha (2010 November 8)

Hát igen.


----------



## masha (2010 November 8)

ez legyen 5.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Tegnapelőtt csodálatos naplementénk volt.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Ma már lemaradtam a naplementéről...


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Holnap a napfelkelte elmarad...)))


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Szeretem a színházi előadásokat.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Csak ne kellene korán kelnem...(((


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Mégis csak szép az élet.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

A hétvégén bulizni fogok.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Ha jó lesz akkor hajnalig maradok.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Remélem sokan leszünk.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Most jön a huszadik hozzászólásom.)


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Most megy egy jó film a tévében.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Tegnap Erkel filmek voltak.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Szeretnék kirándulni.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Nagyobb túrára most azért nem vállalkozok.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Tavasszal viszont már megyek többnaposra is.)


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

De legjobban a vízpartot szeretem.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Horgászni is jó dolog.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Idén még nem sokat fogtam....(


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Megyek vacsorázni.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Túl forró lett a kaja,kicsit várnom kell.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Jó dolog a húsleves.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

De a legjobb a libamáj.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Sajnos ritkán jutok hozzá.


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Így aztán beérem mással is....


----------



## hubulka (2010 November 8)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Elég hamar sötétedik


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Nem tudom mi lesz a vacsora


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Ma jó napom van


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Épp egy filmet nézek


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Csináltam teát


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Éppen iszom


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Finom lett


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Laza este lesz


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Megint irok


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Kezd esni


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Holnap is eső lesz


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Szeretek az utazni


----------



## rjano (2010 November 8)

Még pár üzenet


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

A lepényhal először, a reményhal meg utoljára.


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Ha felveszem a fejhallgatót, miért nem a fejemet hallom?


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Az különbözteti meg a darazsat a méhtől, hogy a darázs nem gyűjti a vasat.


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni.


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Jól válaszd meg az útitársaidat, lehet hogy meg kell enned őket.


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz fel, aztán rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

abc vagy 123


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

kezdem az abc-vel


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

a


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

á


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

b


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

c


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

gyorsuljunk


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

d,e,f,g,h,i,í,j,k,l,m,n,o,ó,m,n,p


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

q,r,s,sz,t,ty,u,ú,ü,ű,


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

v,w,x,y,z,zs


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

még van 10


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

123456


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

még mindig esik


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

ez nehezebb mint gondoltam


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

Ki kell lépnünk, hogy
megérkezzünk, a jelen
váróterméből.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

Gyanúba fogjuk a Tökéletest
és magyarázgatjuk az elfogadhatatlant.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

Gyertyára sem vet
rossz fényt az, hogy fogyton fogy:
amíg világít.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

A szabadság néha nem az, hogy elmegyünk, hanem hogy maradunk.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

Ha nevet, sokkal többet meg lehet tudni egy emberről, mint ha sír.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

Ha nem fognám fel tréfásan az életet, most sírnék.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

A barát az a személy, aki közelről ismer, és mégis szeret téged.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

- Pont jókor jössz, mert ez a nap legjobb része.
- Melyik az a rész?
- Az, amikor te meg én mi leszünk.


----------



## Emma16 (2010 November 8)

A barátság nem első látásra születik, hanem felépül, ha van miből.


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Az arany ott van, ahol megtalálod. Kanadai aranyásó közmondás


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Mindig az az erősebb, aki nem tombol, hanem mosolyog.*

* japán közmondás*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Ha más kulcs nem jó hozzá, majd a türelem kinyitja.*

* Közmondás*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Az élet nem azt jelenti, hogy túléljünk egy vihart, hanem hogy tudjunk táncolni az esőben.*

*http://idezetekkonyve.hu/szerzo/ismeretlen *


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Aggódj kevesebbet, reménykedj többet; 
egyél kevesebbet, rágj többet; 
panaszkodj kevesebbet, lélegezz többet; 
beszélj kevesebbet, mondj többet; 
utálkozz kevesebbet, szeress többet; 
és az életben minden jó dolog a tiéd lesz.*

* svéd közmondás*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*A könyvek néma mesterek.*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Ahol kételkednek, ott szabadság van.*

* Latin közmondás*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Minden kutya oroszlán az otthonában.*

* Olasz közmondás*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Az élet egy emberöltő hosszúságú, egy jó név örök.*

* japán közmondás*


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

*Senki nem tökéletes, a napnak is megvannak a maga foltjai.*

* Osztrák közmondás*


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

*Minden kezdet nehéz*

Ezért most elkezdem gyűjteni az üzeneteket...


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Nem a test,hanem a lélek köt tartós házasságot.(Publilius Syrius)


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

A szerelemnek megvan az a baja, hogy benne harc és béke örökké változik. (Horatius)


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

....amíg valakinek jól megy sora, mindenki a barátjának akar látszani. (Arisztotelészí9


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

A legtöbb ember rossz bíró a maga dolgában. (Arisztotelész)


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

A róka megváltoztatja a szőrét, de nem a természetét.(Suetonius)


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Az emberek egymásért születtek. Vagy tanítsd, vagy tűrd hát őket. (Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

sziasztok.


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Sok van mi csodálatos, de az embernél nincs semmi csodálatosabb.(Szophoklész)


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

azt hiszem kedvenc filmeket fogok írni. XDXD


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

és sorozatokat.


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Ismerd fel az alkalmat! (Pittakosz)


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

és könyveket.


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

stb...


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Jóbarátok


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Pillangó-hatás


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Egy gésa emlékiratai


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Én, Pán Péter


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Agatha Christie


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Ollókezű Edward


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Madrapur


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

A sziget


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Az önelégültség az előrehaladás akadálya. (Bión)


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Moon Child


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Szoktál néha egy képet nézegetni magadról, és meglátni egy idegent a háttérben? Ez elgondolkodtat, vajon hány idegennek vannak képei rólad...? Más emberek életének mennyi pillanatának lettünk részesei? Csak gondolj bele. Lehet, hogy valaki életének fontos része vagy, úgy, hogy nem is tudsz róla."


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Méltatlan embert ne magasztalj gazdagsága miatt. (Biasz)


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Suicide Club


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Szoba kilátással


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Az életben két tragédia létezik: az egyik, ha minden titkos vágyunkat elveszítjük, a másik, ha megvalósítjuk őket."


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Holt költők társasága


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Tökéletes trükk


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Ne azt tanácsold, ami a legkellemesebb, hanem ami a legjobb.


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Julia & Julia


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Amit egyszer megígértél, tartsd meg!


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Sunshine


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Hölgyek levendulában


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Hogy megkapj valamit, rábeszéléssel érd el, ne erőszakkal.


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

Büszkeség és balítélet


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Igazmondóra haragudni nem helyes...


----------



## sukiyo (2010 November 8)

A csábítás elmélete


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"A tragédiák hozzátartoznak az élethez. Tragédia? És akkor mi van? Hagyjuk abba? Dobjuk be a törölközőt? Hát nem! Ha úgy érzed, hogy kész, a szíved megszakad, akkor is harcolnod kell, de állatira, hogy érezd, életben vagy. Szenvedsz, fáj, hát ilyen az élet. Összezavarodtál és félsz? Helyes. Legalább valami mindig eszedbe juttatja, hogy valahol a jövőben vár rád valami jó, amiért érdemes harcolni."


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Nem aza boldogabb, akit a szerencse minden kegyével elhalmoz, hanem az, aki semmiben sem szorul rá.


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

A hazug embernek akkor sem szoktunk hinni, ha igazat mond.


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Ne tekints hátra, ne vájkálj a múltban, mert ami elmúlt, elmúlt. És ne aggodalmaskodj a jövő miatt, mert az messze van. Élj a jelenben és tedd olyanná, hogy érdemes legyen visszaemlékezni rá."


----------



## Balatoni (2010 November 8)

Ki rossz tettekre kész, hamar rossz sorsra jut.


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Néha a boldogsághoz nem pénz, siker vagy hatalom kell. Néha a boldogsághoz elegendők a jó barátok, a család, és az egyszerű élet méltósága."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Görcsösen erőlködünk, hogy valóra váltsuk az álmainkat: mindazt, amiről azt gondoljuk, hogy jobbá teszi az életünket. Hajszoljuk a pénzt, a népszerűséget, a hírnevet, közben elveszítünk mindent, ami igazán fontos: az egyszerű dolgokat, a társaságot, a családot, a szeretetet. Mindazt, amit valószínűleg már megszereztünk."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Ebben a pillanatban 6.470.818.671 ember él a világon. Vannak, akik félnek, vannak, akik hazatérnek, vannak, akik hazudnak, hogy túléljék a hétköznapokat, mások éppen most szembesülnek az igazsággal. Vannak ördögi emberek, akik háborúskodásra születtek, mások meg arra, hogy az ördöggel viaskodjanak. Több mint 6 milliárd ember él a földön, több mint 6 milliárd lélek, és néha csak egyetlen-egyre lenne szükségünk."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Néha magányos vagy, és nem könnyű, de ez az ára annak, hogy kitaláld, mit akarsz kezdeni magaddal."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

_"Ha önmagad akarsz lenni egy olyan világban, ahol minden arról szól, hogy megváltozz és olyan légy mint mindenki más, akkor meg vívnod minden harc közül a legnehezebbet.Ember vagy. Tudsz küzdeni. Soha ne add fel! "_


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Az ember dolgának árja van, mely habdagállyal boldogságra visz. De elmulasztva, teljes életünk nyomorban, és zátonyok közt zárva teng. Ily duzzadt tenger visz most minket is. Használni kell, míg áradatja tart, vagy vesztjük a sors kedvezéseit."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"A magány az emberi létezés egyik legmélyebb élménye és feltétele. Az ember az egyetlen lény, amelyik tudja, hogy egyedül van."


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

Képes követni egy sast egy ködös napon is...


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

A Világegyetem 2 legfontosabb mozgatórugója az Idő és a Vakszerencse.


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

Boszorkányosan tudott számolni, 1-ébként azonban buta kis tyúk volt. Ha megkérdezték tőle, mennyi 5111-szer 10022, osztva 97-tel, azt felete:
- 528066,4. És akkor mi van? És akkor mi van?


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

Mesélhetnék hogyan kaptam el a németeket az első világháborúban, meg a másodikban és aztán később.


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

minden rendben, a szemem mint a 2o éveseké, de csak a bal


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

1965: Sharon Stone 60 éves.


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

The answer to many of life's problems seems to be "because lawyers love money.


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

Mottóm:
Van helyzet amikor küzdeni kell és van helyzet amikor fel kell adni. Ha elment a hajó csak a bolond úszik utána... én világéletemben bolond voltam.


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Az emberek néha azokat a dolgokat írják le, amiket nem tudnak elmondani."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Ne félj az élettől! Higgy abban, hogy az élet ér annyit, hogy megéljük, és hited segíteni fog megalkotni a tényeket."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"A bánat, mint egy nagy óceán. Mély, sötét és nagyobb mindannyiunknál. A fájdalom pedig, mint egy tolvaj az éjszakában... csendes, kitartó, igazságtalan... egyre fogy a hittől, az időtől és a szeretettől."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Nem kell szégyellni a félelmeinket. A francba! Mindenki fél. Csak az a dolgunk, hogy megnevezzük azt, amitől félünk. Ha szembe tudsz nézni vele, akkor legyőzöd. Inkább most, mint később."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!"


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben."


----------



## andi0422 (2010 November 8)

"Ha azt tartod, elveszett vagy, akkor el is vesztél.
Ha azt hiszed, nem mered megtenni, akkor nem is mered majd megtenni.
Ha nyerni szeretnél, de úgy véled, nem tudsz nyerni, majdnem lehetetlen, hogy sikerüljön.
Ha azt tartod, hogy veszíteni fogsz, veszítettél.
Mert odakinn a világban látni fogod, hogy a siker az ember akaratával kezdődik."


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 8)

Megszoktam, hogy néha nem sülnek el a dolgok.


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

7


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

8


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

10


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

11


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

12


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

13


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

14


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

15


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

16


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

17


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

18


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

19


----------



## tücsök001 (2010 November 8)

20


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

7


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

8


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

10


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

11


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

12


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

13


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

14


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

15


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

16


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

17


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

18


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

19


----------



## okina81 (2010 November 8)

még 48 óra


----------



## Yanomusic-Db (2010 November 9)

*ez igen!*

Tokeletes segitseg, koszonom szepen,
(sajna nincsenek ekezeteim...)


----------



## Yanomusic-Db (2010 November 9)

Megegyszer koszi


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Itt egy "friss" tag jelentkezik !


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Illetve kevésbé friss...


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Egy jó KV-ra még szükségem lesz...


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Hogy el tudjam a melót kezdeni...;-)


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Szeretettel küldök egy virtuális KV-t minden "sorstársamnak"...!!!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)




----------



## dorinka85 (2010 November 9)

Nekem még olyan sok van:-(


----------



## dorinka85 (2010 November 9)

De szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Aki szundikálni készül, annak jó éjt...!!!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Bárcsak...!


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

kék


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

zöld


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

asd


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

piros


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

fekete


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

sárga


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Ebben az időzónában viszont Mindenkinek jó reggelt és szép napot!!!


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

ert


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

bnm


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

léá


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

nmk


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

hjk


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

iop


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

1234


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

789


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

456


----------



## bama47 (2010 November 9)

125


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

dorinka85 írta:


> Nekem még olyan sok van:-(


Fel a fejjel...!:ugras:


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Itt Budán gyönyörű idő van!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

Ez is egy ok a jókedvre!!!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

napsütés...


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

friss levegő...


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

:-d


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

még valami jó zenét kellene keresni...!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

és teljes lenne a "harmónia"!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

várom a javaslatokat...!;-)


----------



## jenifer23 (2010 November 9)

hallgasd Britney Spears-t


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

de mindenképpen frissítő legyen!


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

cím??


----------



## jenifer23 (2010 November 9)

vagy mondjuk 2PAC-t


----------



## atreus (2010 November 9)

jenifer23 írta:


> vagy mondjuk 2PAC-t


Köszi!!!8)


----------



## getse42 (2010 November 9)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek


----------



## getse42 (2010 November 9)

Az oké nérot keresem, aki tud segitsen


----------



## dorinka85 (2010 November 9)

Már ezzel együtt a 12-nél tartok!
Éljen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenyesmisi (2010 November 9)

Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## fenyesmisi (2010 November 9)

És üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## fenyesmisi (2010 November 9)

Illetve szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## rjano (2010 November 9)

Szép napot


----------



## rjano (2010 November 9)

Ma ismét itt vagyok


----------



## rjano (2010 November 9)

Remelem ez a nap is jól alakul.


----------



## rjano (2010 November 9)

Az idő szomorkás


----------



## rjano (2010 November 9)

A hangulatom jó


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

köszi


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

itt meg szakad az eső..


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

ez viszont szerencse


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

neked is szép napot.


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

mondjuk továbbra is azon gondolkozom, hogy nem kínos-e magamban beszélni..


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

és hiába esik át ezen mindenki, én attól még hülyén érzem magam..


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

de már csak három kell, szerencsére


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

pontosabban kettő, ugye...


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

ez asszem, már a 20.


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

akkor most már ok?


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

bakker 20 van


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

ááá 19 van még


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

Wilbur Smith a legjobb


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

ő a legjobb


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

I have got three pencils


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and two dogs


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and one sheep


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and 3 bunnies


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and 6 tigers


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and 7 dogs


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and 2 elephants


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

and 5 rollers


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Abc


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

five bikes


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

3 horses


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Szuper jo


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

2 apples


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

2 bulldogs


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

3 deers


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

6 frogs


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Abc


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

8 bugs


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

1.ez


----------



## surumuru (2010 November 9)

3 pineapples


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

2.egy


----------



## Gszilvus (2010 November 9)

Hi!
Na most segítsen valaki!
Letelt a 48 óra és "hozzászóltam" 20-szor is, de még sem enged semmit letölteni megnyitni stb.


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

3.teljesen


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Nagyon jo:..::..:


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

4.felesleges


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

5.dolog


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Hát az nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

6.ami


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

7.csak


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Nem jo nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

8.feleslegesen


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

4nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

9.terheli


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

10.az


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

5nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

11.amúgy


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

12.is


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

Abc65


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

13.nagyon


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

14.lassú


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

15.szervert


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

8nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

16.ki


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

9nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

17.lehetne


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

10nemjo


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

13nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

18.találni


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

14nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

19.valami


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

15nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

20.egyszerűbb


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

16nemjo


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

21.dolgot


----------



## diaklany (2010 November 9)

mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

17nemjo


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

18nemjo


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

19nemjo


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

20nemjo


----------



## csutora7 (2010 November 9)

234nemjo


----------



## jjerika (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok!
Régi Tanító folyóiratban megjelent karácsonyi jeleneteket, forgatókönyveket keresek. Ha valaki tud, segítsen. Köszönöm!


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

Helló


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

45689


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

opőüö9


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

Boci boci tarka


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

78945


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

-Hogy hívják? 
-Ibn Abu ben Latif Igamar el Mandur Gosrah Natif Gurin Hagomar...


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

íycn hgaDG


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

Dfghzu


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

ooopppppppp


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

123456


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

789456


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

6820021


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

411


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

123


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

151399


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

82777


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

521585


----------



## Anyanyuszi (2010 November 10)

25558


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Imádok kreatívkodni és mindíg új dolgokat kipróbálni. Ha a gyerkőccel együtt lehet az meg pláne boldogság.


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

A segítség nagyon jó!


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

Szépen süt a nap ma.


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

123456


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

5678910


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

Szép az élet....


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

123123123


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

oké várok 20 másodpercet...


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

20 másodperc és egy élet


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

20202020


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

nagyon jó ez a segítség...


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

123321654


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

még nyolc butaság és ákom bákom


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

egy


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

kettő


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

három


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

minden béka királyfi és minden királyfi béka lesz előbb vagy utóbb


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

anyatej, hangyatej, ecet.... Kányádi Sándor jó fej


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

na még egyet


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

Köszönöm CanadaHun !


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

Szia, Zsuzsa. 
A lényeg, hogy a "válasz"-ra kattintok, akkor tulajdonképpen "hozzászólok". Ezt nem értettem. Tehát, ha küldök 20 levelet , akkor van 20 hozzászólásom?
Lil.


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

Szia! Azáltal szedel be 20 hozzászólást, hogy önálló leveleket írsz, vagy ha egy már fennlévő levélre, témára válaszolsz? Nem igazán értem a rendszert......
Lil.


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

kunigunda2 írta:


> na még egyet


*Én is új vagyok még itt. *


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

kunigunda2 írta:


> minden béka királyfi és minden királyfi béka lesz előbb vagy utóbb


 
Sikerült elérni a 20-at?
Lil.


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*Új...*

Haladok előre...


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*státusz*

A nevem alatt van a státusz felirat, alatta pedig : üzenet, ennek a számlálóját kell néznem h.elérje a 20-at?
Lil.


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*önmagamnak...*

Saját magam üzenetéhez is hozzászólhatok, hogy hamarabb kijöjjön a 20?
Lil


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

123....12


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*123....13*
*két percet kell várni egy-egy üzenet közt....*


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

Lilaketo írta:


> Sikerült elérni a 20-at?
> Lil.


 Igen, sikerült, de várnom kell még két napot azt hiszem... Te is haladsz látom


----------



## p80petra (2010 November 10)

szuper!


----------



## kunigunda2 (2010 November 10)

Lilaketo írta:


> A nevem alatt van a státusz felirat, alatta pedig : üzenet, ennek a számlálóját kell néznem h.elérje a 20-at?
> Lil.


 Igen, Lil.


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

Remélem nem soká meg lesz


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

még, kell néhány írás


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

gyűlik-gyűlik


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

Lassan meg lesz és én is tag lehetek!


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

Mindjárt itt van a 20.


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

Sok sikert a többieknekm is


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok !


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 10)

Én még messze vagyok a 20tól


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 10)

Nálatok milyen idő van? Itt sajnos zuhog az esőt, már 3dik napja , kicsit unom már


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 10)

Sőt nagyon unom már !


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

Remélem most már meg lesz !


----------



## andi.82 (2010 November 10)

Remélem most már meg lesz !


----------



## arci87 (2010 November 10)

feltölteni hogyan lehet az oldalra?


----------



## Andorka01 (2010 November 10)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## susdomes (2010 November 10)

Anyós a vejének:
- Miért hoztál vattát a névnapomra, fiam?
- Miért, nem fülbevalót kért, mama?


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## millesei (2010 November 10)

Milyen sok 20 hsz-al rendelkező tag van


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Messze még a 48 óra, de addigra összegyűjtöm a 20-at


----------



## millesei (2010 November 10)

Most én is ilyen vagyok éppen...


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Az e-book-ok miatt találtam erre az oldalra


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Ti mit szerettek benne a legjobban?


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Vagy itt nem szoktatok csevegni?


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Csak számolni?


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Az sem rossz :-D


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Még 11


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

abc


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

tetszik az oldal és szeretném már használni is


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

a letöltéseket


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Miért jó ez a 48 óra?


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

még mindig 6


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

1


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Holnapután remélem működni fog a letöltés is!


----------



## pankráta (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

hat igen


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

nagyon joo az oldal......szeretnek mihamarabb kozetek tartoznii:cry:


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*kosz*

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat nem baj remelem........


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

waawewwwwwwww


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*halihooo*

hg


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

kitunoooooo


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*heee*

dejoooooo itt lenni


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*uuu*

hgdfh


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*hooo*

pa 50


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*deko*

g 71


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*xf*

ha


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*hoppppaaaaaaa*



szekuri írta:


> Yamahára felrakok egy dance stilust.nekem a dgx 305 nem adta le,biztosan komojabb yamahához való


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*korg*

nekem is kellene stilus


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*roland*

heeeeeeeeeeeeeejk hahoo valakii?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

mar csak 3 hozaszolas


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

11


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

12


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

13


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

14


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

na vegre


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

15


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

16


----------



## zenezoli (2010 November 10)

*aaa*

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffds


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

17


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

18


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

bvjhvjvjjvjvjvj


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

szép napot


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

mnjklbnl


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

jóóóóóó reggelt vietnám


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

vissza számolás


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

szia


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

hello


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

hy


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

haho


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

hi


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

jó estét


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

haha


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

hehe


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

5  én nem neveetnék. hisz én nyerek


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

zaza


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

zizi


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

zeze


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

bebe


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

mimi


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

momo


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## Mártka (2010 November 10)

meme


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

1


----------



## satanwithyou (2010 November 10)

0. im the champion


----------



## mrr (2010 November 10)

nagyon köszönöm a tippet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ysani (2010 November 11)

na még kell egy pár hsz.


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 11)

ide


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 11)

gyorsan


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 11)

párat


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

6


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

9


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## THONY (2010 November 11)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! További jó munkát!


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

na akkor folytatom Thony


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

elég sokszor rákellett kattintanom h elmenjen


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

még csak 6 ?


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

ez 5 re sikerült


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

na akkor hol is tartotam?


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

érdekes ez az egyoldalú beszélgetés


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

ma süt a nap


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

tegnap esett az eső!


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

még 8 van hátra csak haladok


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

szerencsétlen szám


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

na ez már kicsit uncsi


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

200


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

húúú már csak 3


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

és nemsoká kész vagyok


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## vizikavicska (2010 November 11)

ezt küldte el a legnehezebben


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

*köszi*

köszönöm a tanácsokat!


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

*köszi*

Szeretnék én is részt venni a feltöltők között.


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

*köszi*

Jók a témák


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

*én is*

Szerencseszám


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Lehet, hogy még várnom kell 2 napig?


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

*Szép*

Abc


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Szép a honlap


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Hogy tudok majd feltölteni?


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Egyre több tag lesz


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

még kell 10


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

11 és kész


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Páros szám következik


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

6 hónapos a kisfiam


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

szeretnék angolul tanulni


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!

Épp most regisztráltam! Köszi a tippet! 1.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

3.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

4.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

5.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

6.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

7.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

8.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

9.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

10 már megvan!


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

11.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

12.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

13.


----------



## haluska.arnold (2010 November 11)

köszi a hasznos tanácsot!




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

14.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

15.


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Én is gondoltam


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

még kell


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

még kell 3


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

talán az utolsó


----------



## vilmoska (2010 November 11)

Most még két napot kell várnom?


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

16.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

Nekem is ez lenne a kérdésem! 17.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

18.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

19.


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

20.


----------



## medike (2010 November 11)

?


----------



## Anemone10 (2010 November 11)

hurááá!


----------



## medike (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## medike (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

Köszi!


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

messze a 20


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

5, megérett a tök


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

7, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

8, üres a polc


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

9, kis Ferenc


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

ha nem tiszta...


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

vidd vissza,


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

majd


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

a


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

szamár


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

megissza


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

a végén pont


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

talán


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

mindjárt


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

elérem


----------



## Sarababo (2010 November 11)

Hurrá!


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

ez a 8., eddig próbáltam értékesen alkotni


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

9. de mégiscsak


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

10. talán


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

11. milyen már. megvan az első és a harmadik. hogy lehet igy valamit feltenni?


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

12. de majd egy újabb lehetőség segíthet-


----------



## Habé (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

13. miutan szigorúan kivártam a 2 napot.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

14. persze ha már akkor regisztrálok, mikor legelősször idetaláltam...


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

15 na de könnyű utólag okoskodni. és jól is esik.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

16. és lehet a szavakat is csépelni. kattognak a múanyag darabok.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

17. az agy meg csendben álldogál, várva a folyam elvonulását.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

18. tiszta ijedelem, mi van ha véletlen túllendülök?


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

19. de tetszik a szabály akkor is. kis erőnléti edzésre késztet itt.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

20. és ha kellően megerősödöm, akkor utána igazán jó lesz elgyengülni.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

21. ami már tiszta pazarlás, de ebben ugye nagy az emberiség.


----------



## etorlan (2010 November 11)

22. és mert rajongok a számokért. kölcsönösség?


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Már kezdem kapizsgálni a dolgokat.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Még jó sokat kell írnom.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Már kezdem is megszokni.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Még tanulnom is kéne.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Nem baj van még időm.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Jól el vagyok.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Már csak ezen kivül 13 kell még.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Remélem holnap sikerül a fizika dolgozatom!


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Nagyon szép az ég szerintem.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Már csak a holnap van és utána végre itt a hétvége.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Jó volt a mai napom.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Kitartás.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

ja meg még egy napot is kell majd még várnom!


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

De megéri, mert nagyon érdekel az a könyv.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Írni viszont kevésbe.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Édesanyám éppen főzz.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Általában sokat alszom.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Már közel vagyok.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Na végre.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Na még egy kis ráadás.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Nem tudom abbahagyni.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Félek, hogy megint nem lesz jó valami.


----------



## molnark16 (2010 November 11)

Nah befejezem.


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

abc


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

efg


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

hij


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

klm


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

nop


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

rst


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

uvw


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

xyz


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

kimaradt a d és a q


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

Kér valaki esetleg egy kis teát?


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

Most már unom...


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

de ez már a tizenkettedik


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizenhárom


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizennégy


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizenöt


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizenhat


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizenhét


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizennyolc


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Ivka (2010 November 11)

Befejeztem


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Néha összeszavakat a cserélem.


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Ki vagyok ha én nem!?


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Nem a győzelem a részvétel, hanem a fontos!


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Ha egy cápa a kezedből eszik, a lábadból is fog...


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


végre sikerült rájönnöm, hogy hogyan írok 20 üzenetet


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

jó lenne rájönni nekem is


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

A memória az a képességünk, amellyel felejtünk...


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy átlagos legyél.


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

remélem most már sikerült eljutnom oda, hogy megfeleljen a 20 üzenetnek


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

A barát az a személy, aki közelről ismer, és mégis szeret téged.


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

kettő


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

három


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

Olyan furcsa, ha az ember szerelmes, akkor egy pillantás, egy mozdulat, egy érintés csodával ér fel.


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

négy


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

öt


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

hat


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

Olvasd, nézd, hallgasd azt, amire a szervezeted vágyik, meglátod, minden hangulatodra, állapotodra találsz műfajt, s azon belül keresd azt a darabot, amelynek színvonala megüti a mértékedet.


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

hét


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

nyolc


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

kilenc


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tíz


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

A biztonság gyáván kerül téged.


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenegy


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenkettő


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

Könnyű azt szeretni, aki viszontszeret. De nem ez kunszt, hanem hogy azt kedveld, aki utál téged!


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenhárom


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizennégy


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenöt


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenhat


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

Az emberiség boldogtalan. Úgy, ahogy van.


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenhét


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizennyolc


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## paloczianiko (2010 November 11)

húsz


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

xD


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)

:s


----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## be89 (2010 November 11)




----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Tiszta hülye aki én vagyok.


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

De miért pont én?


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

aki másnak vermet ás az a sirásó.


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

aki korán kel, az álmos marad.


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Az élet egy lengőajtó. Sosem tudod, honnan nyílik, de mindig pofán talál


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Okos enged, ha már szenved...


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

Abcd


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Ahány ház, annyi baj legyen


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Aki mer, annál van a kanál.


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

van egy magyar vizslám


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Szegény ember vizel és fõz!


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

Bodza a neve és teljesen őrült


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

még több ...


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

tizenöt?


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

barna a színe


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

kék a szemem


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Két fajta ember van: az egyik mindenki szemébe megmondja az igazságot, a másiknak meg vannak barátai...


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

1111


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

222


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

!!!!


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

7


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Ha unatkozol simogass meg egy kutyát! Soha többé nem fogsz unatkozni...


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

már nincs sok


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

hátra


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

köszönöm


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

még 4 köszönöm


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

bbbbbbb


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

A tudás ott kezdődik, amikor rájössz, hogy mennyi mindent nem tudsz még!


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

megvan?


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

És 20!


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

igen köszi!


----------



## Vouyers (2010 November 11)

Miért nem vagyok még tag?


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

egy


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

megérett


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

a meggy


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

kettő


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

csipkebokor


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

vessző


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

három


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

várom


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

a párom


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

négy


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

hová


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

mégy


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

öt


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

érik


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

a tök


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

hat


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

hasad


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

a pad


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

hét


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

Sok


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

szeretettel


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

itt


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

köszöntök


----------



## hzsudi (2010 November 11)

a vége


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

mindenkit


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

a


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

fórumon


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

sziasztok


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

köszönet


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

a sok


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

hasznos


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

témáért


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

és a


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

sok


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

nagyszrű


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

feltöltött


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

anyagért


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

123


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

345


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

678


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

901


----------



## jediden (2010 November 11)

234


----------



## stozo (2010 November 11)

tetszik


----------



## stozo (2010 November 11)

az


----------



## stozo (2010 November 11)

oldal


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

hangulatom


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

jo


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

ez


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

a


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

lehetöség


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

2010


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

november:444:


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

12


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

legjobb


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

srozat


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

dr


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

csont


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

ha-ha


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

hideg


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

van


----------



## stozo (2010 November 12)

szép álmokat


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

még sok van


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

de meglesz


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

muszáj, hogy meglegyen


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

lassan cél felé


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

már csak 9


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

:55:8


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

7


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

6


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

5


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

4


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

3-szor veri ezt kenden


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

lúdas matyi


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

vissza


----------



## menta777 (2010 November 12)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolog van fenn az oldalon!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Már alig várom hogy tudjak letölteni!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Amit le tudtam tölteni, azért köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Ez a 7. üzenet! Még sok van vissza!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

De azért majd csak meglesz!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Tetszik az oldal!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

10! Már a fele!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Fantasztikus oldal!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Ez így hamar meglesz!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Sok érdekes dolog van ezen az oldalon!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Már 14!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

15


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

16


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Hamar meg lesz így a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Még 3!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

2!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

S még 1!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Jó hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)




----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

na lassan megyek aludni


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

remélem egyszer eljutok Kanadába is!


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

sok jó könyv van


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

zul aman


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

szeretnék havat látni idén is


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

édes élet


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

mimi


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

hogy?


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

teljesen jó


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

örök hála


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 12)

Ez így végigolvasva egészen olyan, mint egy expresszionista mű...


----------



## Arcsin (2010 November 12)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

bca


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

:d


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

123


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)




----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

Xd


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

hahaha


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

jgoi


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

hihi


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)




----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

kiss


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

234


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

igen


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

nem


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

fekete fehér


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

kacagás


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

felhő


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

napsütés


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

kutya


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

mákosguba


----------



## Józsika54 (2010 November 12)

nincs


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 12)

*szia*

nagyon jó ez a könyv, de nem engedi megnyitni. hogyan lehetne. köszi lili 111


vakondok írta:


> Sablonok és lenyomatok
> 
> jelszó: csibi76


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*ignition sequence start*

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 20


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 19


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 18




*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 17




*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 16




*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 15


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 14


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 13


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 12


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 11


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

[Kennedy Space Center]


...countdown:


*t - 10


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*9


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*8


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*7


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*6


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*5


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*4


*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*...Ignition Sequence Start!*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*2*


----------



## osiris187 (2010 November 13)

*1
.
.
.
. . . We have lift off!!!





*


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz


 
az enyémek kertet ásnak


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

osiris187 írta:


> *7*


 
8


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

timicica15 írta:


> szakálla volt kender.


 
felmászott a fára


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

kunigunda2 írta:


> Igen, sikerült, de várnom kell még két napot azt hiszem... Te is haladsz látom


 
hát nekem a 20 még messze van


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

Józsika54 írta:


> mákosguba


 
ez egy finom étel


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

osiris187 írta:


> [Kennedy Space Center]
> 
> 
> ...countdown:
> ...


 
nekem még több kell


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

stozo írta:


> ha-ha


 
hi-hi


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

Lilaketo írta:


> Szia! Azáltal szedel be 20 hozzászólást, hogy önálló leveleket írsz, vagy ha egy már fennlévő levélre, témára válaszolsz? Nem igazán értem a rendszert......
> Lil.


 
majd rájövünk egyszer...


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

stozo írta:


> legjobb


 
legeslegjobb


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

osiris187 írta:


> *8*


 
9-10


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

wanita11 írta:


> b


 
c-d-e...


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

stozo írta:


> november:444:


 
december


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

osiris187 írta:


> *6*


 
7-7-9....


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

Józsika54 írta:


> napsütés


 
gyönyörű idő van...


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

menta777 írta:


> de meglesz


 
csak bizz benne


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

stozo írta:


> hideg


 
meleg


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

stozo írta:


> van


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

andi.82 írta:


> gyűlik-gyűlik


 
csak rajta....


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

andi.82 írta:


> Lassan meg lesz és én is tag lehetek!


 
ügyes vagy


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

noarashi írta:


> Sziasztok !


 
 szia


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

ErnőB írta:


> Mikor lesz már meg a 20...


 
jó kérdés


----------



## kissmagyar (2010 November 13)

andi.82 írta:


> Remélem nem soká meg lesz


 
már kakaós-kalácsot kéne csinálnom


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

tök jó az oldal


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

nemtommitírjakdeazértírokvalamithamárittvanezatopic na ezt olvassátok el


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

fú de meginnék most egy finom citromos sört


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

a szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol szecsuánban


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

egy picike poCAKOS POCOK POCAKON pöckölt.....ezt mindenki ismeri


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Ősz volt szinte mikor egy őszinte ősz inte hogy legyek őszinte mert ő szinte őszinte


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

lenin mauzóleumának lelinóleumozása


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

fekete bikapata pattog a patika pepita kövén


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

az ipafai papnak fapipája van, ezért az ipafai papi fapipa papi pipa


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Te tetted e tettetett tettet? Tettetett tettek tettese, te!


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

A moszkvicsslusszkulcs egy luxus pluszkulcs.


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Szőrös hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Ádám bátyám pávát látván száját tátván pávává vált.


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Mit sütsz, kis szűcs, sós strucchúst sütsz, kis szűcs?


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Meggymag vagy, vagy vadmeggymag vagy?


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

Kicsi csinos cinkcsészében cukros csibecomb.


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

éésssss megvan  am is kifogytam a nyelvtörőkből  pápá


----------



## vkaroly (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## vkaroly (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## vkaroly (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## vkaroly (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## vkaroly (2010 November 13)

5


----------



## zsoka7204 (2010 November 13)

*üzenet*

sziasztok! üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon szép a vers, tetszik én is szeretem a verseket, a legkedvesebb ünnepem a karácsony és a leg szebb.
"A KARÁCSONY A SZERETET ÜNNEPE, MARADJON MEG ÖRÖKRE"


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Szerencsés szörcs cserszömörcés sört szürcsöl.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Szőrös hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, s rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Egy picike pocakos pocok, pocakon pöckölt egy másik picike pocakos pockot, és a pocakon pöckölt picike pocakos pocok, pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő, picike pocakos pockot.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Nem minden fajta szarka farka tarka-barka csak a tarka fajta szarka farka tarka-barka.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

A pap és a pék két képet kap, kár mondják mindkét kép kék.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Két kiskút körül két tarka tyúk körül kerül.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

A szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Vonaton egy őrült,
Melléje egy őr ült.
Örült az őrült,
Hogy mellette egy őr ült.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Csalitban csodaszép csalogány csivitel csintalan csalókán.
Csalogat csevegő csízeket: csodaszép, csapodár csalogány!


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Dömötör Ödön töröktől örökölt törött köcsögön ökörkörömpörköltöt főzött.
Ökörkörömpörkölt fölött bögöly körözött.
Dögölj bögöly! - bömbölt Ödön.
Ökörkörömpörkölt fölött föl-föl röhögött: hö-hö.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Kőkapui kapukő, kapukőben laputő, laputőből lapu nő, lapus lesz a kőkapui kapukő.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Csóré csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng,
csalán csúcsát csipegetve fent leng,
de a csalán nem tűri,
csóré csiga csupasz csápját megcsípi.


----------



## tucsok79 (2010 November 13)

Szakállas sakál, ha választ, csak áll.
S e nóta dacára spenót a szakálla.


----------



## Marcsi7101 (2010 November 13)

Köszönöm a sok , kincset érő mesét!


----------



## termi000 (2010 November 13)

háát ezeken akkorákat kacagtam XD nagyon jók


----------



## juhaszmark (2010 November 13)

kiss


----------



## juhaszmark (2010 November 13)




----------



## Vicus13 (2010 November 13)

HorvyTM írta:


> van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom



Akor nagyon szeretheti a kutyákat.


----------



## Bécike273 (2010 November 13)

koszike
_Kellemes és hasznos fórumozást kívánok !_
_zsuzsanna03_
_kormányos_[/quote]


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 13)

Hello, én vagyok a francia és nem tudok csatlakozni, mert nem értem, hogyan kell csinálni. Én is sok magazinok tenni az interneten. Ha tud nekem segíteni? KÖSZÖNJÜK


----------



## Bécike273 (2010 November 13)

Bécike273 írta:


> koszike
> _Kellemes és hasznos fórumozást kívánok !_
> _zsuzsanna03_
> _kormányos_


[/quote]


----------



## Bécike273 (2010 November 13)

.


----------



## Bécike273 (2010 November 13)

gh


Bécike273 írta:


> .


----------



## Bécike273 (2010 November 13)

szia


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 13)

Örülok, hogy idetaláltam, eszméletlen sok ebook van fent.


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 13)

Éljenek, akik szombat-vasárnap is dolgoznak!!!


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 13)

Na még 17 kell és szedhetem le a könyveket


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 13)

szia bécike, neked már nem kell sokat írni...


----------



## foldestamas (2010 November 13)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A nagy taót az emberek elhagyták:
így támadt az erkölcs és a kötelesség.
Megjelent az okosság és a tudás:
így támadtak a nagy hazugságok.
A rokonok egymástól eltávolodtak:
így támadt a gyermeki kötelesség és a szeretet.
Az állam fölött úrrá lett a rendetlenség:
így támadtak a hű szolgák.[/FONT]*


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

*köszi*

köszönöm


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

igen


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

köszönöm a segítséget remélem hamar összejön a 20


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

miért?


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Szia gengus!


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

a kutyám sokat eszik beagle fajta de van a beaglek között tényleg oylan amelyik ennyit eszik? vajon? másnak is?


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Gyönyörű idő van Budapesten.


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

szia TTUSI!


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

Itt is süt a nap


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

A Dagadt Beagle, az igen.


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

El is megyek kirándulni a kutyámmal, ahelyett, hogy a monitort bámulom.


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

Holnap munka ujra


----------



## jules78 (2010 November 14)

Napsütéses szép reggelt mindenkinek! Alig van 7 óra és csodásan süt a nap... hihetetlen ez így november közepén!


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

És még fát is kellene fűrészelni...


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

én is viszem éls sok a futótere nincs elzárva mégis mindent kinéz a kezünkből


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

Dagadt


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Szia Jules78! Neked is van kutyád?


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Tényleg befejezem, mert vinni kell a blökit sétáltatni


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Aztán a többi 10-et majd este...


----------



## juillet (2010 November 14)

Carla18 írta:


> Hello, én vagyok a francia és nem tudok csatlakozni, mert nem értem, hogyan kell csinálni. Én is sok magazinok tenni az interneten. Ha tud nekem segíteni? KÖSZÖNJÜK



Hi Carla!
Write a comment you must be a forum 20 times and wait 48 hours after registration. you can upload albums!!! if you have questions still, you ask me
OR: you can use http://translate.google.com - i hope, you understand my poor English 

Look at : http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=hu&sl=hu&tl=fr&u=http://canadahun.com/ 

Salut Carla!
Ecrire un commentaire vous devez être de 20 fois le forum et attendre 48 heures après l'enregistrement. vous pouvez télécharger des albums! si vous avez des questions encore, vous me demandez
OU: vous pouvez utiliser http://translate.google.com - j'espère, vous comprenez mon pauvre anglais


----------



## jules78 (2010 November 14)

Szia Ttusi!

Nincs kutyám, szimplán csak koránkelő vagyok! Ma az öcsémnek hajnalban született meg a kislánya és felhívott...


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

elment mindenki?


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

hu de jo


----------



## gengus (2010 November 14)

akkor mentem


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Helyes. Szép az idő. Mindenki a jó levegőn.


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Megreggelizem.


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Iszom egy kakaót,


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

aztán indulok fűrészelni.


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

fát!


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

De előbb össze kell rakni a láncfűrészt


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Oh! Nincs itthon olaj!


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Mehetek boltba


----------



## TTüsi (2010 November 14)

Megint TESCO-ban kell töltenem a vasárnap reggelt?!


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

20


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

19


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

18


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

17


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

16


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

15


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

14


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

13


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

12


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

11


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Gyönyörű idő van ma, kirándulós...


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Talán ez lesz a tél előtt az utolsó "őszi" hétvége.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Levelek összegereblyézve, bezsákozva, erre szinte újra rügyeznek a fák.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

És épp a felénél járok a szükséges hozzászólásoknál...


----------



## Mucinyuszi (2010 November 14)

egy.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

És olyan kék az ég, mint amilyet a gyerekek szoktak rajzolni.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

El kell kezdeni karácsonyi ajándékokról gondolkodni...


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Hogy mindenki olyat kapjon, ami illik hozzá és aminek szívből tud örülni.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Ez a része a legnehezebb, de november végén ideális beszerezni őket.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Akkor nem kell az utolsó percben rohangászni, és heringek módjára tolongani.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

A karácsonyi vásárban is mindig jó dolgokat lehet találni.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Én személy szerint nagyon szeretem a kézzel készített, egyedi kis ajándékokat.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Nem kell, hogy drága legyen, vagy luxuscikk. Egy cuki kis mécses, füstölő, képkeret, sál...


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

A törődés a lényeg.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Köszi, ha elolvasta valaki, hátha neki is adtam ötletet.


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 14)

Viszlát!


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

10


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

9


----------



## nájzsá (2010 November 14)

eléggé nehéz eligazodni gyorsan és hamar.... ez nem baj  de gondolom jó lehet az oldal.."


----------



## nájzsá (2010 November 14)

"Elérhetetlen.."


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

8


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

7


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

6


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

5


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

4


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

3


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

2


----------



## Neda81 (2010 November 14)

1


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

de yooo lenne minél előbb összegyűjteni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

nagyon nagy szükségem lenne itt a letöltések szekcióban egy dologra


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

vmi olyasmire ami az egész interneten nem elérhető csak itt!


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

hogy mi is ez? azt egyelőre nem árulom el, de lehet találgatni )


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

annyit talán segítek h egyetemista vagyok és a földrajz témakörében vitézkedek egyelőre


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

bár ez is így elég tág fogalom, ezért adok még egy kis támpontot: nem magyar illetőről van szó


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

a tudós úr aki a könyvet írta, csak ebben a könyvben számol be magáról, máshonnét nincs róla primer információnk


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

nektek van kedvenc földrajztudósotok akár a múltból akár a jelenből? esetleg történészetek v bárki akit egy adott tudomágyág nagy zsenijének tartotok?


----------



## rolandinnyu (2010 November 14)

történelemből nekem Romsics Ignác az etalon


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 14)

*Tanács a hozzászólás megszerzéséhez?*

Hol? Ezt itt, inkább egy lehetőségnek látom, mégpedig úgy, hogy ideírok valamit - esetleg valakinek a hozzászólásához hozzáfűzök valamit -, ezzel gyarapítom a hsz. darabszámomat.
Mint új regisztrált, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

üzenet


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

10


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

11


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

12


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

13


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

14


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

15


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

16


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

17


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

18


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

19


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

20


----------



## KGYM (2010 November 14)

21


----------



## turutu (2010 November 15)

ok


----------



## zsolt05 (2010 November 15)

úgy látom ma én vagyok a 2 -ik ebben a témában


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Tényleg jój jönne egy kis segítség!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Elnézést elírtam a szót, Jól jönne


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Elég csak számokat írni?


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Azt is elfogadják?


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Nagyon szeretnék pár könyvet letölteni!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

20 hozzászólást nem nehéz összeszedni?


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Hát nem tudom nekem mire jön össze!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Nagyon jó lenne, ha fel tudná valaki nekem tenni Magyarország védett növényei címűt!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Határozó könyvek is érdekelnének!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Szeretném megtalálni a "Fortélyok Főzőkanállal" könyvet is!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Kár, hogy utána még 48 órát várni kell!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Nem szabadna türelmetlennek lenni!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Jaj még csak a 11-nél tartok!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Majd csak összejön a 20!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Na most már a 15. jön!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Sokféle könyv érdekelne!


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

Most egy kis abc:

a


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Gyermek foglalkoztatók is érdekelnek!


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Én meg írom:
b


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Aztán jöhet a 
c


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Mire a végére érünk az abc-nek biztosan meg lesz a 20!


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

És milyenek?

történelmi, vagy romantikus,
misztikus, vagy szimpla krimi?


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Akkor nekem most már sikerült?!


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

neked már megvan


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Legfőképpen a természettel kapcsolatos könyvek!


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

folytatom: d...


----------



## Izabella31 (2010 November 15)

Te milyeneket szeretnél?


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

enciklopédiák, vagy olvasmányosabb művek?


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

én a történelmi jellegűeket csípem, főleg a 2. világháború témakörében
S. E. Ambrose írt több jó könyvet a témában, pl. az Elit alakulatot...


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

vagy a Vad égbolt címűt, ami az amerikai pilótákról szól, és egész megdöbbentő olvasni, hogy az olasz támaszpontról felszállva hogyan jutottak el Győrig, és Sopronig, vagy Bécsig, és ők hogyan látták a bombázást a "másik'" oldalról


----------



## Hatari (2010 November 15)

nemtom hanyadik


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

közben folytatom: e...


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

f...


----------



## Hatari (2010 November 15)

egyel több


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 15)

g....!!!!!


----------



## Hatari (2010 November 15)

meg egy


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

ez jó ötlet, hogy ne szemetelje senki össze a többi topicot...


----------



## Hatari (2010 November 15)

kovetkezo


----------



## Hatari (2010 November 15)

ok


----------



## Hatari (2010 November 15)

22, vegre, csak elég lesz


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

de jó neked, én még csak most kezdtem


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

bár, ha elég kitartó vagyok, talán délre meglesz


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

de azért haladok lassan


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

hajrá, már csak 7 kell


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

már csak 4


----------



## bloodofkingu (2010 November 15)

2 és megvan


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

köszi a segítséget!


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

I like Hungary!!!


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

I like földrajz and Canada!!!


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

bagira11 írta:


> hát még van 8



Nekem még 20, úgyhogy hajrá Magyarország!


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet eggyel több?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet kettővel több?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Lehet hárommal több?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet néggyel több?


----------



## rjano (2010 November 15)

szép napot


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet öttel több?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Szevasz RJano!
Lehet hattal több?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet héttel több?


----------



## rjano (2010 November 15)

Ragyogóan sűt a nap


----------



## rjano (2010 November 15)

Remélem hogy még ilyen marad az idő


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet nyolccal több? To be or not to be?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

lehet kileccel több?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Szia Rjano!

Honnan vagy? Én Magyarországról-Győrből.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Már 2009-ben beregisztráltam, de még soha nem használtam ezt a honlapot.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Most ha törik, ha szakad eljutok a 20 hozzászólásig és nagyon kíváncsi vagyok mi fog történni?
Talán csoda.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Ez a 14. üzenetem.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Ki ismeri a zenei ütemek jelzéseit. Ha azt írják, hogy mambo rock 2t=4" az vajon mit jelent?


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Létezik egy olyan szerkezet, amit felhúzol, mint a vekkerórát és az adja a beállított ütemet. Sajnos azonban nem ez a jelzés szerepel, hogy 2t=4", hanem csak egy szám 40-208-ig.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

16.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

rjano írta:


> Remélem hogy még ilyen marad az idő


Hi Rjano!

Ha hiszed, ha nem Győrben is remek idő van, szinte tavaszias.
Sajnos holnapra már esőt mond.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

19.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Tra-tat-ta-ta. Győzelem. Itt a 20. üzenet.


----------



## attila6 (2010 November 15)

Biztos, ami biztos. 21.


----------



## frici70 (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok üdvözlök mindenkit ezen a szép napon !!!!


----------



## frici70 (2010 November 15)

Én még nem beszéltem senkivel de keresem a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## frici70 (2010 November 15)

Szevasz Attila ,hogy müködik ez a dolog ,mert fogalmam sincs! helló!!!!! Legyen nagyon bíztos!!!


----------



## frici70 (2010 November 15)

Ha húsz hát legyen húsz!!!!!


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

ilyen az élet!!!


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

Frici 70 köszi az üdvözlést.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

1, érik a megy.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

2, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

3, majd haza várom.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

4, biz oda nem mégy.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

5, megérett a tök


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

7, ..... (ez nem jut eszembe)


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

10, hanem tiszta vidd vissza, ott a csacsi megissza.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

kicsi a bors, de az őrölt még kisebb.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

amit ma megtehetsz, halaszd el holnapra!


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

MÁR CSAK 5 ÉS KÉSZ VAGYOK!!
bár nem tudom, hogy a mondóka mennyire számít értelmes hozzászólásnak.


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

köszönöm szépen a segítséget


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

abc


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

Az emberek gyakran kérdezik tőlem: van -e példaképem. Ilyenkor hosszasan merengek, hogy naivan a Kisherceget említsem meg, vagy puszta polgárpukkasztásból ejtsem ki Paris Hilton nevét, de az igazság az, hogy ha igazán figyelünk, minden élő emberben találhatunk olyan vonást, amely inspirálhat minket - ha másért nem, azért, hogy tudjuk: ilyenek biztosan nem szeretnénk lenni.(nlcafe.hu)


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

hoppá, eggyel elszámoltam magam.


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)




----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

A REGGELRŐL

Már alélva pislog szép fénye azoknak
Az éjjel szikrádzva égő csillagoknak.
Bíbor pompájokkal már mindjárt elhalnak
Felébredésére a piros hajnalnak,
Melly már mosolyogván a nagy hegytetőkre,
Napkeleti gyöngyöt hint a zőld mezőkre.
Az ég alját piros bársonnyal prémezi,
S aranyos csipkékkel körűl övedezi.
Szép bársony burkokból kihívja azokat
Az estve még félig bimbó virágokat,
Amellyek kitárván szagos kebeleket,
Béfűszerszámozzák az egész vidéket.
Mellyet hűs szárnyokra szedvén fel a szelek,
A kies völgyeket benyargalják velek,
Sőt a forrást fedő bokrokra leszállnak
És egy fűszerszámos templomot csinálnak,
Amellynek pirosló rózsából rakatott
Óltárára hint le a hajnal harmatot,
Mellyen asztag temjént gyújtván fel a szelek,
Az egész szent helyet béfüstölik velek;
Mellynek az ambránál éltetőbb illatja
Ártatlan érzéssel a lelket elhatja.
Erre a madarak koncerti zengenek,
S a lélekben egy szép érzést teremtenek.
A szelek is áldó éneket suttognak,
S rá tisztelő fővel a füvek hajlognak.
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

pallfye hanyadiknál tartasz, ha nem vagyok indiszkrét?


----------



## f.editminifodi (2010 November 15)

megvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

A labrador nagyon aranyos kutya.


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

abcd


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Ez igaz.


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Viszont a szerencse nem más, mint a felkészülés találkozása a lehetőséggel.


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Ebben sok igazság van.


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Pontosan!


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Fehér


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Sárga


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Zöld


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Piros


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Barna


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Lila


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Rózsaszín


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Pink


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Mályva


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Bordó


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Drapp


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Szürke


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Fekete


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

akkor prezentálnám az általam 20 leghülyébbnek tartott szót
a sorrend nem számít.

elkámpicsorodik


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

sertepertél


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

hűbelebanc


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

mufurc


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

nüansz


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

attitűd


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

koslat


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

csinnadratta


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

sistereg


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

tumultus


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

miszlik


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

klopfol


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

kikászálódik


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

dzsal


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

hapták


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

slamasztika


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

nyüstöl


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

szlapál


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

három


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

hűbelebanc


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

négy (4)


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

ö....öt


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

hétfejű...


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

nyolckerekű


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

9lenc


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

10íz


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

eleven


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

szerencsés szám


----------



## Esztertamara83 (2010 November 15)

Az óvodában pont A kiskakas gyémántfélkrajcárját dolgozzuk fel. Köszönöm a ó ötleteket!


----------



## marchellow (2010 November 15)

voks


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

3


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

4


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

16at


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

17hét


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

1, mint egy


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

18lc


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

2, mint kettő


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

19nc


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

már három!


----------



## thegodmode (2010 November 15)

húúúúúsz


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

Nééégy!


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

Nekem még öt.


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

hat


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

héééét!


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

Nekem 8!


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

tíííz!


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

*vers keresés*

kamasz lányomnak keresek verseket versmondó versenyre. ötleteket szívesen fogadok.


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

1011


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

még 16


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

tizennégy


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

15!


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

:444:


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

17!


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## mokamiki321 (2010 November 15)

húúúsz!!!


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

:ugras:


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

énis szeretem Britney Spears-t


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

1 híján 10


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

imádom a napsütéses őszt


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

mi az? nem látom tőle az erdőt?


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

házi nyulak eladók!


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

zuglótól budaörsre hogyan juthatok el leggyorsabban?


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

beszédhangok automatizálásához keresek anyagot


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

aki keres az talál


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

még 3 és megvan


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## vende (2010 November 15)

és húúúúúúsz


----------



## hekatesz (2010 November 15)

*most mennyi?*

most mennyi az annyi?:55:


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## Spesius (2010 November 15)

20


----------



## rjano (2010 November 16)

Jó reggelt


----------



## rjano (2010 November 16)

szép napot


----------



## rjano (2010 November 16)

Szep idő lesz


----------



## rjano (2010 November 16)

Jól imdult a napom.


----------



## Szemisz (2010 November 16)

Üdvözlet Szombathelyről!


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

Látom a kutyákról beszélgettek, hogy lehet egy kutyát a legkönnyebben szobatisztaságra nevelni


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

Hogy lehet a kutyát legkönnyebben szobatisztaságra szoktatni?


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

A mienknél nem lehet rosszabb


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

Van egy spiccünk 7 hónapos


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

Már nevelőt hívtunk hozzá de reménytelen


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

pedig imádják a szüleim náluk lakik


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

kár, hogy nincs itt senki


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

nehéz így levelezni


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

de megy


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

Nagyon jó idő volt a hétvégén


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

fogtunk sok halat


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

sokat pihentünk


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

szeretek pecázni


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

15


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

ma is jó idő lesz


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

csak holnap fog esni


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

kemény telünk lesz


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

20


----------



## krisztin65 (2010 November 16)

sziasztok


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

túléltem a fogorvost


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

és délután megyek színházba : )


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

megnézem az Anna Kareninát!!!


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

Remélem, jó lesz!! Addig pihenek, kiheverem a reggeli traumát


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

Mindnekinek további szép napot!!!


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

nem nagyon tudok most mást írni, azért lassan csak összegyűl a 20 hsz


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

nálatok milyen idő van?


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

itt nagyon szépen süt a nap! szinte hihetetlen, hogy november közepén ilyen idő legyen!


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

azért remélem, bár még messze van, karácsonyra lesz hó! mert az úgy igazi


----------



## lucer (2010 November 16)

Köszönöm , nagyon jó tanács!


----------



## lucer (2010 November 16)

Igen , lesz hó nem is kevés!


----------



## lucer (2010 November 16)

napos , enyhén felhős! Szép napot!


----------



## lucer (2010 November 16)

Nekem is ez a gondom , dfe gyűjtöm szorgalmasan!


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

Na


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

vegre


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

ratalaltam


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

,hogy


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

hogyan


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

kell


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

a


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

gyors


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

valaszokat


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

elkuldeni.


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

Remelem


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

,hogy a rendszer


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

ezentul


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

engedi


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

, hogy belepjek


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

belepjek


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

akadalytalanul


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

a redszerbe


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

illetve


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

a forumokra.


----------



## mums (2010 November 16)

Ezuttal udvozlok minden forumozot.
mums


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

Ye!


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

9


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

Na


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

Áhá


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

Áháá


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

négy


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

három


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

kettő


----------



## kandit (2010 November 16)

Egy....bummm


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Sziasztok!
Teljesen új vagyok itt, ez lesz az első hozzászólásom. Megmondom őszintén nem értem miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás? Van erre valakinek valami "éppkézláb" ötlete?


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Mondjuk ha van kivel "beszélgetni", akkor hamar összejön a 20, de addig?


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Mi a lényege annak ha megköszönik a hozzászólást? Látom egy pár hozzászólásnál rengetegen megköszönték. Miért?


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Oké már értem miért ilyen kihalt minden. Canadában hajnali 4:30 van, itt meg 10:30.


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

Köszi!


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Kicsit visszaolvastam, látom sokan csak számokat írnak be, hogy menjen le hamar a húsz. Én nem vagyok ennyire türelmetlen.


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Beírok egy viccet:

A feleség odabújik a férjhez, és azt mondja neki:
- Drágám, súgj valami állati mocskosat a fülembe.
- Konyha...


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

és még1:

Idegenvezetés: 'és ha a hölgyek egy pillanatra abbahagynák a csevegést, hallani lehetne a Niagara vízesés fülsiketítő robaját'.


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

hali


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

ez tényleg jó ötlet


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

van még


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

a


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

b


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

és még vicc:

A vonaton utazik egy kisasszony, vele szemben pedig ül egy parasztbácsi.
A kisasszony észreveszi hogy a lábaszárán mászik egy bolha,lehajol hogy elkapja de közben egy nagyot pukizik.
Erre megszólal a parasztbácsi:
- Úgy-úgy kedves, ha nem tudja megfogni lője le!


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

c


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

ez jó volt


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)




----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Szia kisivett

viccre gondoltál, hogy van-e még?
Mert az van. Most kaptam egy rakással


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

d


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

ABC


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

a viccek jöhetnek


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

ez durva


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

Elég macera ez a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

123


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

következő!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Igen, én is feleslegesnek érzem. Kb. 20 perc alatt össze lehet szedni, ha percenként kilősz egy számot, vagy betűt.


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

azért jó hogy van ez a hely, így gyorsan megy


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

bír-e


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

már olyan rég itt lennék?


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Két horgász ül a Tisza partján, és elmélyülten vizslatja a vizet.
Egyszer csak arra megy egy halottas menet, mire az egyik horgász feláll, leveszi a kalapját, merengőn maga elé bámul egy percig, majd visszaül a botja mellé.
A másik ránéz:
-Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen együtt érző vagy!
-Hát tudod, azért mégis harminc évig a feleségem volt.


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

123


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

érez-e


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Ne örülj nagyon az adócsökkentésnek. Ez olyan, mintha egy rabló pénzt adna vissza neked taxira.


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

ember


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

na ze jó volt!


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

nyugalmat


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

ha


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

lelkét


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

456


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Hogy milyen pasikat szeretnek a nők? A jó pasikat:

- Randira elhívós utolsó pillanatban visszamondós. 
- Mindig elkésős. 
- Sétálás közben minden nő után sunyin megfordulós. 
- Szőkenős viccet mesélős. 
- Hónaljszagot férfiasnak gondolós. 
- Rövidnadrágot hónaljig felhúzós pólót betűrős. 
- Szandálhoz zoknit felvevős 
- Orgazmus után rögtön elalvós.


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

nehéz


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

ezeket a szavakat csak úgy írod, vagy van valami összefüggés bennük?


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

bús


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

igen, kicsit szagatott vagy csaszi


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

emlék


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

de a zokni ha kérhetem legyen fehér


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

zaklatja


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

ahhhhhhhaaaaa


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

szüntelen.


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

már értem


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

"kissé" ebből a szóból miért lesz puszilkodos fej?
Ja értem, most hogy leírva látom a szót kiss-csók
vicces


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

további szép napot Nektek!


----------



## kisivett (2010 November 16)

sose aggódj


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

Ez egy mondat volt szavanként a PI irracionális szám eső néhány jegyének a megjegyzésére!


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

gratula kisivett, megvan, sőt túlszárnyaltad a húszat

a zokni pedig csak fehér lehet


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

na még két vicc és letudom


----------



## junior Banderas (2010 November 16)

*Nils Holgerson csodálatos utazása a vadludakkal (Szinkronos)Nils Holgerson csodálatos*

Nils Holgerson csodálatos utazása a vadludakkal (Szinkronos)
 Kérésre!








Nils 1884-ben született, és a dél-svédországi Västra Vemmenhög nevű kis faluban élt szüleivel egy tanyán. Rakoncátlan és eleven gyerek volt, aki szívesen nevetett az állatokon elkövetett csínytevésein. 14 éves korában rosszalkodásai és gonoszsága miatt büntetésül törpévé varázsolta egy házimanó, melynek eredményeképp összezsugorodott, és megértette az állatok nyelvét. Március 20-án az északra tartó vadludak társaságában útnak eredt a házilúddal, Mártonnal, és hosszú utazása ugyanazon év november 8-án ér véget.

A Nils Holgersson egy svéd-szlovák-japán gyártású rajzfilmsorozat, melynek eredeti történetét Selma Lagerlöf írta, még 1906-ban. A rajzfilmsorozat 1980-ban indult útjának a televízióban, de csak 1988-ban érkezett Magyarországra.

MŰFAJ: rajzfilmsorozat

SOROZAT INDULÁSA: 1980

AKTUALITÁS: befejezett

ALKOTÓK: Selma Lagerlöf, Hisayuki Toriumi, Mamoru Oshii

SZEREPLŐK: rajzfilmfigurák


*Videó információk:* 
Méret: 115.10 MB
Hossz: 0:24:55
Típus: AVI (DivX 5 - )
Felbontás: 384 x 288 pixel
Bitráta: 588 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 4/3

*Audió információk:* 
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 1
Bitráta: 48.0 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:

http://hotfile.com/dl/47448955/b4bfff2/01_-_A_kis_mano.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47455546/108c9e0/02_-_A_vadludak_hivo_szava.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47461665/c8c3456/03_-_Szmore_a_roka.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47470260/b151030/04_-_A_Mokuskolykok.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47499153/f3cf54b/05_-_Vittskovle_kastelya.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47510669/962eb02/06_-_A_vadludak_jateka.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47517787/99c8ce8/07_-_Zivatarban.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47525514/9a304c8/08_-_Glimminge_kastelya.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47620022/6269793/10_-_Karlshrong_kikoto_varos.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47622288/1d5e39a/11_-_Ejszaka_a_Ronneby_folyonal.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47626581/1f1856c/12_-_Pelyheske.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47628830/bbd7662/13_-_A_pokol_kapuja.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47630905/1923c74/14_-_Viharos_Hojsza_a_boszorkany.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47633091/46faf61/15_-_Az_elsullyedt_varos.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47639568/de0721e/16_-_Sunnerbo_kincse.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47645151/f8eff43/17_-_Sukeboka.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47651038/b7a5ddd/18_-_Gyuro_a_csalimadar.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47653651/36968ce/19_-_A_nagy_madarto.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47656423/011bf25/20_-_Boci_Barna.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47664198/8f0f0fe/21_-_Az_ozvegy_vizisiklo.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47667237/3a21dd4/22_-_A_koszivu_parasztgazda.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47674134/1e5c04e/23_-_A_medvecsalad.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47681216/59e287b/24_-_Uppsala.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47714375/645801b/25_-_A_Walpurgis-ej.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47726813/e9bed33/26_-_Hattyukiraly.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47734746/6a631f9/27_-_Bataki_csapdaba_esik.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47737036/498303d/28_-_A_dalarnai_kovacs_.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47739871/f352383/29_-_Szepszarnyu_es_Aranyszemu.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47742626/1e3657b/30_-_A_porul_jart_roka.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47792514/0c57ca7/31_-_Clement_a_hegedus.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47802516/231f8c2/32_-_Gorgo_a_sas.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47847592/ac3d5f7/33_-_Nils_ehes.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47853693/b4925d9/34_-_Tavaszunnep.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47857879/a830c46/35_-_Az_erdotuz.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47864334/e441008/36_-_Madar_vita.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47867773/0c26547/37_-_A_jeg_fejedelme.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47871219/42152f7/38_-_Asa_es_Maats.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47874421/b39dafe/39_-_Szerelmes_madarak.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47878867/77022a9/40_-_Ludrablas.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47899477/95243d9/41_-_Lappfoldi_nyar.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47894468/01b464e/42_-_Az_oreg_nene.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47932394/d5a8dec/43_-_Bucsu_Gorgotol.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47937393/cd8847a/44_-_Az_elatkozott_kert.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47948562/7f12fdc/45_-_Kaland_a_barlangban.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47943131/3938613/46_-_Alku_a_siralyokkal.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/47954142/14d322b/47_-_Asa_Thor_es_az_oriasok.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/48005079/a0e4b22/48_-_Bucsu_Szmoretol.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/48008622/fd7bb83/49_-_Nehez_dontes.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/48011850/ffdf8cb/50_-_A_kalozok_aranya.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/48014540/2b565f7/51_-_A_hazateres.avi.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/48017547/5732414/52_-_Bucsu_a_vadludaktol.avi.html


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

Bír - e, érez - e ember nyugalmat, ha lelkét nehéz bús emlék zaklatja szüntelen
3 , 1 4 1 5 9 2 6 5 3 5 8 9


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

*A nyúl az egy igazi jellem. Ott ül a fűben, de akkor sem szívja!

*


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

*Aki dohányzik, az meghal!!!!*
*Aki nem, az is.*


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

Megy ez gyorsan


----------



## Tiduj67 (2010 November 16)

Hoppácska, megvan a 20, tehát mindenkinek további szép napot. A mostanában ébredőknek jó reggelt! A most fekvőknek szép álmot. 
stb.
kikapcs


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

- Apu, ki volt az a bácsi, akit a villamoson megöleltél?
- Nem tudom, fiam, de mindjárt megnézem a tárcáját, biztosan van
benne igazolvány.


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

A rendõr a fejét csóválva mondja a szõkének.
- Asszonyom, 5 gyalogost gázolt el, ez azért már sok!
- Miért, mennyit szabad?


----------



## csaszi. (2010 November 16)

Na nekem is összejött! Szasztok, szép napot!


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

abcd


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

efgh


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

iíjk


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

lmnny


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

na még kettő


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

és megvan a 20 ^^


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

köszi a topicot


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás meg a két napos regisztráció,mégsem engedélyezi a képek megnézését..miért?


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

hello


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

még 5 kell


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

és még nééégggy


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

lassan elérem a 20 at!!


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

kettő kettő kettő


----------



## noarashi (2010 November 16)

köszi ezt a topikot!!!


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A barátomnak van egy kisbabája. Felveszem az összes hangot, amit kiad, hogy később meg tudjam kérdezni tőle, hogy mit akart mondani.


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

a baba a háznál az öröm forrása, a béke és a szerelem hírnöke, az ártatlanság nyugvóhelye a Földön, az angyalok és az emberek közötti kapocs. (M. F. Tupper)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A gyerekek újra felfedezik számodra a világot. (Susan Sarandon)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Mindig adj a gyermekeidnek jó éjt puszit, akkor is, ha már alszanak. (H. Jackson Brown Jr.)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Egy kisbaba erősíti a szerelmet, megrövidíti a napokat, meghosszabbítja az éjszakákat, zsugorítja a bankszámlát, boldogabbá teszi az otthont, viseltebbé a ruhákat, elfelejteti a múltat és éredemessé teszi a jövőt. (ismeretlen)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Száz év múlva nem fog számítani hajdani bankszámlám, a ház, amelyben éltem, az autó, amelyet vezettem... de a világ megváltozhat azáltal, hogy fontos szerepet játszottam egy gyermek életében. (Forest E. Witcraft)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A nagyszerű művész egy nagyszerű ember egy nagyszerű gyermekben (Victor Hugo)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Mielőtt magházasodtam, hat elképzelésem volt a gyermeknevelést illetően, ma hat gyermekem van és nincs semmiféle elképzelésem. (John Wilmot)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Nincs szomorúbb dolog a világon, mint úgy felkelni karácsony reggelén, hogy nem vagy gyerek (Erma Bombeek)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A gyerekektől rengeteget tanulhatsz. Például azt, hogy mennyire vagy türelmes (Franklin P. Jones)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A munka várhat, amíg megmutatod a gyermeknek a szivárványt, de a szivárvány nem fogja megvárni, hogy elvégezd a munkát (ismeretlen)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A gyermekek arra késztetnek, hogy újra akard kezdeni az életed (Muhammad Ali)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A gyermek a semmiben is megtalálja a mindent, a felnőtt a mindenben is a semmit látja (Giacomo Leopardi)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Egy anya a néma gyermeknek is érti a szavát (ismeretlen)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Sohasem hiábavaló mindaz, amit a gyermekeidért teszel (Garrison Keillor)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

A gyerekek akkor kezdenek el felnőni, amikor már nem kérdezik többé, hogy honnan jöttek, és nem árulják el, hogy hová mennek (P. J. O´Rourke)


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

tetszik ez a topic


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

remélem, most már működni fog!


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Szerintem igen


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Ma megint szép idő van!


----------



## Szotyi78 (2010 November 16)

vénasszonyok nyara jócskán megkésve?


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Ma megint szép idő van!1


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Ma megint szép idő van!2


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Ma megint szép idő van!3


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Ma megint szép idő van!4


----------



## kislukrecia (2010 November 16)

Ma megint szép idő van!5


----------



## liedia (2010 November 16)

Akkor én is kezdem


----------



## liedia (2010 November 16)

A 20 így üresbe elég sok, na de meglesz!!!


----------



## liedia (2010 November 16)

jó az oldal...


----------



## liedia (2010 November 16)

este folytatom


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

Nekem 19


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

Ja, nagyon sok.


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

ijdijwwfew


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

Ja, nagyon jó, és jók a filmek is rajta


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

Csak nem értem hogy miért kell....


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

szerintem


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

ez


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

azért


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

egy kicsit


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

sok


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

elég


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

lenne


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

*jé tudok írni üzenetet*



csokimarcsi írta:


> sajnos nem


jé tudok írni üzenetet


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

csak


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

2-őt is?


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

is


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

3


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

de


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

ha


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

hello


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

muszáj


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

4


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

hi


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

én akarok


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

üdv


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

gyorsan


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

lassan meglesz a 20


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

ti is erre gyúrtok?


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

asszem 19 elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

7


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

jaj


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

8


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

9


----------



## Akarab (2010 November 16)

naná, minek írogatnék feleslgesen hülyeségeke. de én meg is vagyok.


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

naná 11


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

olyan lassú a netem


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

12 és most már nyerő vagy?


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

akkor hajrá


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

13


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

gratula ha te kész vagy.


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

14


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

11


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

15


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

12


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

visszaszámlálás 8


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

7


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

16


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

17


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

5


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

4


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

lemaradok 3


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

18


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

2


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

1


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

19


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

dejó, dejó dejó, kész vagyok.


----------



## senki77 (2010 November 16)

grat


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

köszi, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## zorka1 (2010 November 16)

mindjárt te is sok sikert.


----------



## Gizgazmondja (2010 November 16)

élek ezzel a lehetőséggel, mert bizony lenne mit letöltenem


----------



## Gizgazmondja (2010 November 16)

ez már a 11. ha minden igaz


----------



## Gizgazmondja (2010 November 16)

Nem, az a 10. volt, ez viszont a 12. végülis tényleg így a legegyszerűbb.


----------



## Gizgazmondja (2010 November 16)

és 14.


----------



## Gizgazmondja (2010 November 16)

15 - azaz tizenöt


----------



## Gizgazmondja (2010 November 16)

sixteen


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

Ez elég bugyuta megoldás


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

Csináljuk végig


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

Tovább


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

Lassan gyűlik


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

De meglesz


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

Önbizalom


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

Határozottság


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

energikusság


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

szeretet


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

határozottság


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

felelősség


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

lelki béke


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

elengedés


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

az univerzum energiája


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

képesség


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

köszönöm


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

bocsáss meg


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

szeretlek


----------



## ezosrac (2010 November 16)

kész


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

jelen


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

jean sasson-t varok, ha lehetsseges. koszi


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

koszonom


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

es ujra koszonom


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

es meg mindig varom


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

sziasztok


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

abcd


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

abcde


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

szia


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

meg mindig koszi


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

gdkdkkf


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

jjdkdkddll


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

poaojiwieo


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

jdkgkll;;'fp


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

;;ll''''


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

lojuhkmndnmc,


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

????????????????????????????


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## dumpi (2010 November 16)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

Az egykedvű hazaérkezést egy-kettő vidámmá teszi, ha van egy kedvencünk, aki nem titkolja, mennyire örül hazatértünknek.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

Arra azért vigyázni kell, hogy a nagy örömujjongásnak a ruhánkon ne maradjon nyoma...


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

Egyszóval jó, ha van a háznál egy kutya...


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

... vagy macska, aki megengedi, hogy örüljünk neki, amikor kegyesen üdvözöl.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

Míg a kutyus vidáman, örömujjongások közepette elfogadja a vacsorát, a cica megengedi, hogy kitöltsük neki, amit már nagyon várt.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

- Ha már egér nincs a háznál!


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

A zene mindenkié, mégis kategorizálunk...


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

Gondolkozom...
- Mielőtt eldöntöm, mi legyen a következő - hm. mi is?


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 16)

A pálmalevél egész jó virágkísérő.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

A fáradtság egy idő után átbillen a másik oldalra, és igazán felszabadulttá tesz.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

- Nem sikerült bekapni a monitort...


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

Szeretném megkérdezni: A Szamszára c. film is letölthető vajon?


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

Na, éjfél elmúlt. Ez ma már mindenképpen összejön. A tegnapra nem mondható.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

Érdekes, de zöldes árnyalatot látok a holdban. Olyan kisliba zöld színt.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

Ma már Gergő névnap van.


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

Boldog névnapot a Gergőknek!


----------



## sun98 (2010 November 17)

Megyek aludni. Jó éjt!


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 17)

köszi


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 17)

köszi szépen


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 17)

a


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 17)

segítséget!


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 17)

Na, még1x


----------



## Esztertamara83 (2010 November 17)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> Egyszer volt, hol nem volt,
volt egyszer egy mesebolt,
azon volt egy mesepolc,
azon hét kis törpe volt.
A legelső szende volt (Szende),
a második szundizott (Szundi),
a harmadik mindent tudott (Tudor),
a negyedik bohóckodott (Vidor),
az ötödik hapcizott (Hapci),
a hatodik meg morgott (Morgó),
a hetedik sose beszélt (Kuka),
nem is mondta meg a nevét,
ezért aztán a gyerekek
kinevették ezt az egyet.
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

még nekem is 8


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

segytsetek már...))


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

Pedig nem vagyok szőke


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

még nekem is


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

imádom az én lunámat...


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

hogy ez nekem nem jutott eszembe


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

1 megérett ameggy


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

3 várom a párom....


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

4 biz oda nem mégy...


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

5 megérett a tök XD


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

ijaj de ciki nem tudom tovább!


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

már csak 3


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

csak 2


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

1:d:d:d


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

végre!!!!!!


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

Ügyi vagy!


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

Ez a 20.


----------



## rjano (2010 November 17)

Szép napot!


----------



## rjano (2010 November 17)

Borult időre ébredtünk.


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

elég sok a 20


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

még 19


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

jó reggelt! 18


----------



## rjano (2010 November 17)

üdv!


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

Good morning! 17


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

sajna ma is dolgoznom kell 16


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

tegnap megvettük a karácsonyi ajándékokat 15


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

majdnem


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

mindent


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

sikerült is


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

megvenni


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

még 10


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

anyósom


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

dédiék


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

maradtak


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

még le


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

hurrá holnap csütörtök


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

aztán meg megint péntek


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

még 3


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

abc


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

még talán 2 kell


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

eljött az utolsó ideje


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

azt hiszem meg van már végre


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

képlékeny alakítás órám van


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

aztán egy óra ebédszünet


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

majd egy mérés zh, ami remélem nem lesz túl gyilkos :s


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

6 hét múlva meg karácsony


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

és én személy szerint felháborítónak tartom, hogy már szeptemberben kitették a karcsonyi dekorációkat és ajándékokat


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

tegnap beszélgettük, hogy vki már karácsonyi lázban ég


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

nekem meg... semmi... 24.-re éppen hogy hazaesem.. mennyire jó lesz


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

aztán karácsony másnapján utazás vissza...


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

hogy már 4 éve nincs nyugodt karácsony és szilveszter közötti nyugodt időszakom az is biztos


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

és ami a legjobb  elkezdtük alapozni a közös könyvtár beszerzését :$


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

kezdő kötet : Alkonyat


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

és szépen jön majd a többi Twilight kötet is


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

és akkor a bűvös 20-ik hsz


----------



## acer7520 (2010 November 17)

szeretnék koncetre menni..


----------



## rosaly29 (2010 November 17)

_*helló*_


----------



## mandarina (2010 November 17)

Szep selyemre festet salak itt:
http://consilierspiritual.blogspot.com/p/galerie-cu-lucrarile-mele.html


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

És hozzájárulás több...


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

Még egy ...


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

A nagy telek Aves tervek : http://creenfantin.canalblog.com/


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

Egy TOPP


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

Az utolsó most ...


----------



## Marcsi. (2010 November 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## rfosgate (2010 November 17)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## Marcsi. (2010 November 17)

ez már a 22.


----------



## Történelem (2010 November 17)

Nah itt megpróbálok hsz-t írni. Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

Örülök, hogy felfedeztem ezt az oldalt


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

Kicsit nehezen igazodom még el


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

Remélem bele jövök nemsokára


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

Sok dolog érdekel


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

szívesen veszem az eredeti ötleteket


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

szeretek tanulni


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

szeretek kipróbálni új dolgokat


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

gyrekeknek tartok foglalkozásokat


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

lassan befejezzük az őszi ünnepkört


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

és végre itt a téli


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

és persze a karácsony


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

alig várom


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

rengeteg ötletem van


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

na ez egy kicsit nagyképűen hangzott


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

lassan meg lesz a húsz üzi


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

sietnem kell


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

le késem a buszt


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

már csak három


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

kettő...


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

és meg van az utolsó is! hurrááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

Holnap jövök  Most szaladok a buszhoz


----------



## szebeniflóra (2010 November 17)

na még egy utolsó


----------



## szmoni68 (2010 November 17)

még van egy pár hátra


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## szmoni68 (2010 November 17)

ez az uccsó


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

inkább 16


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

már nem is kell sok


----------



## gyapjasi (2010 November 17)

20 miatt küldöm


----------



## szoeloe (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!Gabi vagyok .Én is sokat barkácsolok.Szeretném megnézni a linkeket amiket küldtetek,hogy hozzá szólhassak a témához.


----------



## szoeloe (2010 November 17)

De sajnos még nem tudom megnézni.


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

Szeretnék eljutni 20, majd folyamatos ...


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

Itt van egy:


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

*sddsdfs*

dsfsdfdfd


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## mannamari (2010 November 17)

20


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

korbács


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

*lili*

liliom


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

hide


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

marcellus


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

tündérke


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

gyors válasz


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

üzenet


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

elérhető


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

vállalat


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

betűtípusok


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

trüffel


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

20 !!!


----------



## Carla18 (2010 November 17)

Egy kis múlt a nap, és alakját!


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 17)

retrós


----------



## nt7474 (2010 November 18)

gyors válasz1


----------



## nt7474 (2010 November 18)

gyors válasz2


----------



## nt7474 (2010 November 18)

3


----------



## nt7474 (2010 November 18)

gyv4


----------



## nt7474 (2010 November 18)

5


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Első üzenetem. Már szeretnék igazi tag lenni, hogy én is megoszthassam a társasjátékainkat.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Második üzenet. Már csak 18 kell, és pár óra.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Harmadik üzenet. Már csak 17 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Negyedik üzenet. Már csak 16 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Ötödik üzenet. Már csak 15 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Hatodik üzenet. Már csak 14 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Hetedik üzenet. Már csak 13 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Nyolcadik üzenet. Már csak 12 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Kilencedik üzenet. Már csak 11 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizedik üzenet. Már csak 10 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenegyedik üzenet. Már csak 9 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenkettedik üzenet. Már csak 8 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenharmadik üzenet. Már csak 7 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizennegyedik üzenet. Már csak 6 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenötödik üzenet. Már csak 5 kell.


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

most készülünk a kicsiknek műsorral, nagy segítség ez az oldal. Köszönjük!!


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenhatodik üzenet. Már csak 4 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenhetedik üzenet. Már csak 3 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizennyolcadik üzenet. Már csak 2 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Tizenkilencedik üzenet. Már csak 1 kell.


----------



## bencso (2010 November 18)

Huszadik üzenet. Végre!!! Még kettőt aludnom kell.


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm! Jelenleg az összekötős korszakunkat éljük.


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Sajno, hiába mondom mi lenne jó a gyermeknek, a család férfi tagjai szerintem maguknak választanak.


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Jól jönnek ezek az ötletek a hosszú téli éjszakákon. Köszönöm!


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm! Gyerekkorom kedves elfoglaltsága volt a diavetítés.


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm! Ahogy falja a fiam a foglalkoztatókat, nem tudom olyan tempóban venni.


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm! Ebben az esős időben jól jönnek!


----------



## kneszmsz (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Vesalius (2010 November 18)

*első*

Alig múltam 42.


----------



## Vesalius (2010 November 18)

*ezenkívül*

43 leszek


----------



## Vesalius (2010 November 18)

*érdekes*

Üdvözlet minden fórumtagnak


----------



## Szilvavirág (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok!
1. osztályos kisfiam balkezes és neki szeretnék segítséget kérni a könnyebb írás tanulásáért. Köszi.


----------



## Pomi66 (2010 November 18)

Én is elkezdem gyüjtögetni a 20 hozzászólásomat.


----------



## Pomi66 (2010 November 18)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ezen a szerintem hasznos honlapon.


----------



## devergo01 (2010 November 18)

Én most már tényleg nem értem,miért nem engd semmit sem csinálni ez ...........


----------



## sztalin (2010 November 18)

Nem is könnyű 20 hozzászólást szerezni.


----------



## Zsufoklisz (2010 November 18)

en mar karacsonyi lazban egek


----------



## Zsufoklisz (2010 November 18)

ha valakinek kell tanacs babyproof karacsonyfadiszek keszitesere allok a rendelkezesere


----------



## Pomi66 (2010 November 18)

még kell nekem 11 hozzászólás


----------



## Pomi66 (2010 November 18)

Mi az a babyproof karácsonyfadisz ?


----------



## Micimacko75 (2010 November 18)

*csak*

nagyon jó dolgok vannak az oldalon.
köszi mindenkinek, aki hozzátett.


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 18)

a 20hozzászólásra hajtok. 
Neked már megvan?


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 18)

Tényleg, mi az a babyproof karácsonyfadísz?


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 18)

nem bírom letölteni. Segítség!!!


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 18)

nem bírom letölteni, segítség!


----------



## maklari (2010 November 18)

ok


----------



## maklari (2010 November 18)

nincs


----------



## felicity (2010 November 18)

bujeniko írta:


> nem bírom letölteni. Segítség!!!


 
Olvasd el a szabályzatot!!!!!


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Szia Zsuzsanna03!


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Új regisztráló vagyok.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm a felvilágosítást.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Próbálkozom a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Remélem menni fog.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Jézusom ez még csak a hatodik?


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Azt hittem könnyebb.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Már nem bíííííííroooooom.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Feladom.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Már ez a tizedik!


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

A felénél járok nem adhatom fel!


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Kellenek a képek!!!!!


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Nagyon nagyon.


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

hát akkor én is elkezdem


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Nem adhatom fel.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Biztasson már valaki!


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Senki nem drukkol nekem?


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Ez a tizenhetedik hihi.


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

hát akkor én is elkezdem


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

abc


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

most jön a harmadik


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

biztos, hogy sikerül


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

öt következik


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

már a hetediknél tartok


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

abcde


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

nagyon tetszik a honlap


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

már a tizenegyedik jön!!!


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizennégy


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizenöt


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizenhat


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizenhét


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizennyolc


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

tizenkilenc


----------



## ILDIKÓ9876 (2010 November 18)

és elértem a bűvös huszat!!!


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 18)

*jajj*

még mindig nem tudom megnyitni, mikor már?


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Tudna nekem valaki jó tanácsokkal szolgálni Isztambulról?


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 18)

*segíts*

elolvastam a szabályzatot, de még sem tudom megnyitni


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 18)

*kérés*

elküldöd nekem is filigrane weihnachtszeit c. elérést, abba biztos nagyon szép dolgok vannak.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Mikor érem már el a 20-dik hozzászólásomat?


----------



## bujeniko (2010 November 18)

*még mindig?*

azt hol ellenőrizhetem, hogy hány hozzászólásom van már?


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Még mindig csak a 8-diknál tartok.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

abc


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Segítség nem találom a hozzászolásaimat!


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Még mindig sokat kell írnom, hogy meglegyen a 20...


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Kilenc, kisferenc


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Én még csak 5-nél tartok.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Jó annak, aki már közelít a 20-hoz...


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

De majd belehúzok, és lassan meglesz mind.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

kár, hogy a mondóka nem tart tovább...


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Megissza a kiscica!


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Én befejeztem helyetted, ha nem baj...


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

én is belehúzok, mert már nagyon szeretnék rendes tag lenni


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

De tényleg tarthatna tovább is.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Mármint a mondóka.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

köszi a befejezést, régen voltam gyerek (már a memória se a régi)


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Na, akkor kezdjük az abc-t.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Ok, húzzunk bele. Én most írom a 15-et, ha minden igaz.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Így már csak 5 van hátra.


----------



## feviki (2010 November 18)

sose lesz meg...


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Én is rég voltam gyerek, de most a kisfiamnak köszönhetően, toppon vagyok.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Más bloghoz is szóltam már hozzá, kicsit értelmesebben is. Gondolom, az is beleszámít a 20-ba. De hol látom, hogy összességében hol tartok?


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Ja, meg az egyik szakmám óvodapedagógus.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Dehogy nem! Megvan az! Nekem is már csak 2 kell!


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Meglesz, csak kitartás


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

...........


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Ott, ahol az üzenet megjelenik, attól balra kis kockában a felhasználói neved. Alatta a második kis téglalapban az üzenetek száma jelenik meg.


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Most írtad a 13-at, én meg a 21-et írom!!! Megvan!


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

tizenöt


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

Már nagyon szenvedek ettől.


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

tizenhét (17)


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

tizennyolc


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

egyik tizenkilenc, másik egy híján húsz


----------



## monalisa66 (2010 November 18)

megvan!!!!!


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Nem értem


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Valaki segíthetne!


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Privát üzit is lehet küldeni egymásnak?


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Hogyan?


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

20 másodperc két üzenet között? MIÉRT?


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

És aki gyorsan gépel? Az gondolja át mégegyszer?


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Hol tudom megnézni a tagokat?


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Senki sem beszélget velem???(((((((


----------



## Egyemmeg (2010 November 18)

Vagy rosszul csinálok valamit? Nincs itt senkise?((((


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!
Paulo Coelho


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg.
Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.
Ady Endre


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Olyan nehéz tudni, mi a teendő, amikor komolyan azt kívánod tenni, ami helyes.
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

elso hozzaszolas


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

mar annyi hozzaszolast irtam


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

es nem ertem mert nem engedi


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

hogy letoltsek


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

mikor tolthetek vegre?


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

mar nem tok mit hozzaszolni


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

ez mar az ujabb 5ik


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

6dik szolj hozza


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

A hazugság fokozatai. A legfejlettebb és legveszélyesebb: amikor önmagunknak hazudunk, anélkül, hogy tudnánk róla.
Jókai Anna


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

A boldogsághoz vezető legrövidebb út: az önismeret.
Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

7 hozzaszolasom


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Nem menthetsz meg másokat, amíg nem mented meg saját magadat.
Cassandra Clare


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

z életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük.


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Mindannyiunknak van egy ismeretlen részünk, ami ha felszínre kerül, csodákra képes.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

A valódi öröm belülről jön. Ha kívül keresed, azt jelenti, hogy magadat nem találod. Jól akarom érezni magam, s ezért ide-oda kóborolok, fecsegek, szórakozok, hogy benső nyugtalanságomtól megszabaduljak.
Müller Péter


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet.
Madách Imre


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Én csak egyvalakiből, önmagamból indulhatok ki, mivel ezt a szubjektumot közelről ismerem, viszont egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy jól és alaposan is.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Ami a családomat illeti, akár halott is lehetnék. Ami a csillagokat illeti, akár ne is léteznék. Azok csak ragyognak és ragyognak, vég nélkül, vagy legalábbis a végítélet napjáig. És a bolygók szüntelenül haladnak tovább pályájukon, velem vagy nélkülem.
Anna McGrail


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Az vagy, akinek hiszed magad. Ne ismételgesd folyton, amit a "pozitív gondolko dás" hívei sulykolnak, hogy "igen, szeretnek, igen, erős vagyok, igen, meg tudom csinálni". Nem kell mondogatnod, hiszen ezt már tudod. (...) Ahelyett, hogy megpróbálnád bebizonyítani, hogy jobb vagy, mint gondolod, egyszerűen nevess. Nevess az aggodalmaidon, a bizonytalanságodon. Nézd humorral a gyötrelmeidet. Kezdetben nehéz lesz, de lassanként hozzászoksz.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Isten kezében vagyunk - mondta ismét, de a mondat, miként ő maga, vén volt és szomorú.
James Clavell


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Az élet furcsa, zegzugos útjai sohasem oda vezetnek, ahová eleinte hisszük. Az ember még csak nem is sejtheti a végzetét.
Danielle Steel


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Mi választjuk meg az utunkat. Az értékeink és a tetteink, ezek határozzák meg, hogy kik vagyunk.
Vámpírnaplók c. film


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Még a legnagyobbak sem mindig tudták előre, mi lesz a sorsuk.
Merlin kalandjai c. film


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Minden egyén választhat, és azért az útért, amelyet végigjár élete során, felelősséget vállal.
Minette Walters


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Mi választjuk meg az utunkat. Az értékeink és a tetteink, ezek határozzák meg, hogy kik vagyunk.
Vámpírnaplók c. film


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Boldogság az, ha amit gondolsz, amit mondasz, és amit teszel, összhangban vannak egymással.
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Tudom, nincsen véletlen, hogy meg van írva a sorsunk, 
Szóval te és én a jó időben, 
a legjobb helyen voltunk.
Road


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Vagyunk, akik vagyunk, még ha el is felejtjük néha.
Sötét zsaruk c. film


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Mindkettő - ami elől menekülsz és ami után vágyódsz - benned van.
Anthony de Mello


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.
Bob Dylan


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is.
Woody Allen


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Senki nem képes arra, hogy kicserélje egy másik lény személyiségét; a legtöbben még önmagunkkal sem boldogulunk. Effélére vállalkozni annyi, mint fejest ugrani egy dúsan lakott kígyóverembe.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

A hírnevem minden kudarccal nő.
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Soha nem másztam semmiféle szamárlétrán. Sikereimet pusztán a gravitációnak köszönhetem.
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Mérd azzal a sikert, hogy miről kellett lemondanod azért, hogy megkaphasd.
Tendzin Gjaco


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

A győzelem másnapossága többnyire gyötrelmesen heves.
Robert Capa


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Senki nem képes arra, hogy kicserélje egy másik lény személyiségét; a legtöbben még önmagunkkal sem boldogulunk. Effélére vállalkozni annyi, mint fejest ugrani egy dúsan lakott kígyóverembe.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

A siker feltétele az, hogy alkalmazkodni tudjunk az új helyzethez.
Jeffrey Eugenides


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

Nincs gyönyörűbb annál, mint amikor valaki eléri a célját.
Lőrincz L. László


----------



## tundike321 (2010 November 18)

em építhetsz hírnevet arra, amit csak a jövőben fogsz elvégezni.
Henry Ford


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Néha el kell távolodnunk attól, amit akarunk, hogy rájöjjünk, tényleg akarjuk.
Melrose Place c. film


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Néha el kell távolodnunk attól, amit akarunk, hogy rájöjjünk, tényleg akarjuk.
Melrose Place c. film


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Az egész Világegyetemben csak egy morzsa vagyok. Nem törekszem több lenni.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Mindaz, amit a világ akarhat tőled, alku és félmegoldás. Csak az számít, amire te szerződtél önmagaddal és jellemeddel. Ebben a szerződésben nincs alku.
Márai Sándor


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Időről időre valamennyien csúnyán viselkedünk. Olyasmit teszünk, amit aztán kétségbeesetten szeretnénk meg nem történtté tenni. A megbánás is része - más mindennel együtt - annak, akivé válunk.
Libba Bray


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Nincs kézzel fogható zár, tehát kulcs sincs hozzá. Nekünk kell megnyílnunk vagy bezáródnunk önmagunk és egymás előtt. Mi magunk vagyunk a felelet és a megoldás megannyi kérdésre, gondra, bajra. Vagyis egyszerre vagyunk zár és kulcs is.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Megmutattad, hogy miként tudja a szerelem megváltoztatni az embert. Általad fölfedeztem, hogy ki vagyok.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Nem az számít, hogy mi vagy, hanem az, hogy ki vagy.
Rémségek cirkusza c. film


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Soha nem egy pasastól reméltem sorsom jobbra fordulását, e témában kizárólag magamra számítok. (...) Ha valami könnyelműség folytán mégis járomba dugnám a fejemet, sosem adnám fel a munkámat, se miatta, sem érte. Ellenben egyetlenegy ízben sem mondtam, hogy utálnék szeretni valami férfit.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Soha nem egy pasastól reméltem sorsom jobbra fordulását, e témában kizárólag magamra számítok. (...) Ha valami könnyelműség folytán mégis járomba dugnám a fejemet, sosem adnám fel a munkámat, se miatta, sem érte. Ellenben egyetlenegy ízben sem mondtam, hogy utálnék szeretni valami férfit.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## madrugada (2010 November 18)

Szörnyű, milyen elmarhulttá teszi az embert a szerelmesség!
Vavyan Fable kiss


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Adventi teendők

November harmadik hete: Jelentkezz be a fodrászhoz, kozmetikushoz, manikűröshöz. Nézd át újra: elegendő-e a karácsonyfadísz, működik-e az égősor, mi kell még a dekorációhoz!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Írd össze az ajándéklistát


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Hát akkor jöjjön pár idézet a nagyoktól: 
"Csak két dolog biztos. A világegyetem és az emberi butaság. A világegyetemben nem vagyok biztos." Einstein


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

November utolsó hete: Ha te leszel a vendéglátó az ünnepek alatt, állítsd össze a menüt, és írd össze a bevásárlólistát.


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

"Az idő nagy tanítómester. Csak az a baj, hogy megöli a tanítványait." Berlioz


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Ne feledkezz meg az italokról sem!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Most kérj időpontot masszázsra is!


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

A földön élő emberek intelligenciahányadosának összege állandó. Csak az a baj, hogy a népesség egyre nő. /Cole/


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

November 28. Advent első vasárnapja Gyújtsd meg az első gyertyát a koszorún!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

December 1.: Ha webáruházból készülsz ajándékot vásárolni, mindenképpen rendeld meg őket ezen a héten.


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

"Amikor Theo bekanyarodott Lena Marquez háza elé, egy névtelen, fehér gazdaságos kölcsönkocsi (_*Ford Kuszkusz*_, gondolta) parkolt előtte." /Christopher Moore/


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Azokat a jó állapotú ruhákat, játékokat, amiket már nem használtok, ajánljátok fel jótékony célra!


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

A borosta nem szúr. Ha a megfelelő oldalán élsz. /Vavyan Fable/


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

December 10. Ha más településre vagy külföldre küldesz ajándékot, legkésőbb eddig a napig add fel.


----------



## moni31 (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

A skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül. /Vavyan Fable/


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Még egy Fable: "Ne lopj! A kormány rühelli a konkurenciát!"


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

December 12. Menj el úszni, hogy kipihend az eddigi készülődést, és erőt gyűjts a folytatáshoz!


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Egyél tehénszart! Hatmilliárd légy nem tévedhet! Nos, ugyanezt ábrázolják a nézettségi mutatók is. /V. Fable/


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

December 19. Hívd meg barátaidat, süssetek együtt aprósütit. Az sem baj ha rögtön elfogy, legalább buliztatok egy jót!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

December 23. Töltsd fel az elemeket és az akumulátorokat


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

December 25. Ha szép az idő, ebéd után sétáljatok egyet, nem árt lejárni az ebédet.


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

És vége is a hónapnak!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Töltsd az ünnepeket a szeretteiddel, azokkal az emberekkel akik fontosak számodra és közel állnak a szívedhez!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Pihenj sokat, töltsd fel magad a meghitt, családi körben!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Az év utolsó napján pedig bulizz egy nagyot!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Vagy köszöntsd az Új Évet családi körben, malacsülttel, virslivel és pezsgővel szolidan!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Kívánom, hogy az új év mindenkinek úgy alakuljon ahogy azt csak legmerészebb álmaiban gondolná!


----------



## zsuzsmok1 (2010 November 18)

Teljesen beleéltem már magam az év végébe .


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

A szerelem sötét verem. Különösen, ha letakarják és ráülnek. /Rejtő Jenő/


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Remélem nem unjátok még nagyon az idézeteket.


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Már ha valaki egyáltalán elolvassa őket


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Több értelmét láttam, mint 1-től 20-ig beírni a számokat.


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Na, még néhányat a kedvenc írónőmtől.


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

- Az alkohol nem visz be új jellemvonásokat, csak felerősíti a meglévőket.
- Ugye? Akit meglep valakinek a részeg viselkedése, az józanul se figyelt rá! (V. Fable)


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

- Szerencsés ember: nem paranoiás.
- Annál is szerencsésebb: tök hülye. (V.F.)


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Mindenkinek jogában áll hülyének lenni, de te bántóan visszaélsz a lehetőséggel! (V.F)


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Beiratkoztam egy reinkarnációs tanfolyamra. Drága volt, de hát egyszer élünk. (a Family Guy-ból)


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Szeretem a disznókat. A kutyák felnéznek ránk. A macskák lenéznek bennünket. A disznók egyenrangúnak kezelnek. (W. Churchill)


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

És az utolsó...


----------



## Iza10 (2010 November 18)

Ha olyan férfit keresel, aki vonzó, jó humorú, eszes, határozott, érzékeny, remek szerető, ugyanakkor ragaszkodó és romantikus - válts mozijegyet. (V.F.)


----------



## gagiorsi (2010 November 18)

bujeniko írta:


> azt hol ellenőrizhetem, hogy hány hozzászólásom van már?


a regisztrációs neved alatt baloldalt.


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 18)

Igen-igen! Végre olyan könyvek között "molyolhatok" , melyek segítenek munkámban!


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)




----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

2


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

4


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

p


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

ez


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

az


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

este


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

love


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

baby


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

siker


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

boldogság


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

egészség


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

hit


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

remény


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

vonzás


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

élet


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

öröm


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

bizalom


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

csoda


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)

babavárás


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)




----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

Akkor most belekezdek: proton,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... neutron,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... elektron,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... neutrínó,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... kvark,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... gluon,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... graviton,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... foton,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... müon,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... lepton,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... fermion,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... bozon,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... Higgs-bozon,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... tau-lepton,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... Z-bozon,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... W-bozon,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... elektron-neutrínó,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... müon-neutrínó,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

... tau-neutrínó,


----------



## long-play (2010 November 19)

...hmmm ... alfa-részecske.


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

az élet szép ​


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

és élni tudni kell


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

Viki (L)


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

már csak 11


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

ennyi értelmes hozzászólást


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

most van egy másik:Szotyi


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

gyermekeim az Úrban...


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

már nem kell sok


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

a második legjobb pedig holtversenyben a Die Hard III és Kelly hősei


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

most akkor megvan vagy megvan?


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

megvan


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

Hát ez nem semmi


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

Tetszik ez a lehetőség


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

Üdv a kitalálónak!


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

érdekes


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

értékes


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

Még van mit tanulni


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

ok


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

no megyek tovább


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

nézelődök


----------



## Susanah88 (2010 November 19)

máshol is


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

Hát sziasztok,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

nagyon jó,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

ez az oldal


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

, már rég kerestem ezt,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

ahol egy helyen,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

minden kedvenc,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

könyvemet,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

könnyedén


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

néhány perc


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

alatt egy helyen.....


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

köszönöm,


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

mindenkinek aki


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

aki részt


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

vesz ebben


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

csodálatos helyen


----------



## oneillboy (2010 November 19)

sziasztok! íme egy pilisvörösvári srác !


----------



## oneillboy (2010 November 19)

engem minden új dolog érdekel!legyen az számítógép telefon stb.


----------



## oneillboy (2010 November 19)

Sajnos 1 hónapja nincs munkánk. kinél mi a helyzet az iparban?


----------



## oneillboy (2010 November 19)

imádom a zenét


----------



## oneillboy (2010 November 19)

a house-t


----------



## oneillboy (2010 November 19)

techno-t


----------



## Judu1 (2010 November 19)

azta hát ez ritka értelmes dolognak tűnik!


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

*let's go...*

halihó... csak próbálkozom...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

*megy ez*

hát ez totál poén...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

okos ötlet ez a fórum topic...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

már jártam a homokozóban is...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

szóval már feltöltésből is ready vagyok...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

ez kb. olyan mintha magamba beszélnék...


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 19)

Kedves Állandó Tagok!
Nagyon nagy szívfájdalmam, hogy két napot és 20 hozzászólást kell "várnom",hogy a "finom" információkhoz hozzájussak.


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

vagy a bébi lányomhoz...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

nincs sok értelme...


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 19)

Igen tetszenek nekem is feltöltött irodalmak!
Én is fel tudok tölteni a következő témákban:
-hatékony pedagógiai kommunikáció összetevői
-tehetséges gyermek
-a nevelés hatékonysága


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

ő még nem érti mit mondok... viszont itt legalább szerzek hsz-eket...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

szóval abc...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

def...


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

ghi


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

jkl


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

123


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

456


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

789


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

a1b2c3


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

d4e5f6


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

ez mi?


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

*topic*

jó hogy kitalálták ezt az oldalt...köszi!


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

nem néztem még körül,de van-e olyan topic itt,ami arról szól.hogy akinek van filmje,hogyan tehetné fel


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

gondolok valami technikai topicra


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Üdv. minden Bözsinek


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

nem vagyok fiatal,de


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Az engem is érdekelne.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

de itt nagyon sok fiatalkori filmemet megtaláltam


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

mi érdekelne,az ,hogy nem vagyok fiatal?


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Már mint a technikai topicra gondolok.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

van sok filmem,szivesen feltenném


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

úgylátom,csak mi vagyunk itt...


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

péntek van mindenki vidékre ment?


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Úgy látszik.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

talán meglessz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

milyen filmeket szeretsz?denisf


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

szeretem a tartalmas filmeket


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Western, Történelmi.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

horrort nem nagyon


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

az oké nálam is


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Satöbbi.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

viszont szeretem a régi,fiatalkori filmeket is,


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Mik azok?


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

szeretnémmegszerezni a ,sóhajtások és sikolyok cimű filmet is


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

mik azok?


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

és hamarosan a sötétség


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Azokat én is szívesen megnézem újra.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

zabreskie point
száguldás a semmibe
amarcord


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

száll a kakukk...
kamaszkorom legszebb nyara


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Ismerem és láttam már őket annak idején.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

ritus


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Jó filmek.


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

milyen évjáratú vagy?


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

én 58-as és him


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

lassan mek,holnap meló


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

g7h8i9


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Megnézném őket újra.


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

54 Bak


----------



## jegecesmaci (2010 November 19)

ok,legyen szerencséd,jó éjt


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Neked is,


----------



## gretee (2010 November 19)

j10k11l12


----------



## denisf (2010 November 19)

Hello gretee!


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

szóval ide azt írok amit akarok, és beleszámít a 20 ba ha jól értem


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

és 20 külön üzenetet küldhetek?


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

123


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

abc, jaj ilyen gyorsan nem lehet


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

már csak 14 kell


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

13.... na jó most legyen egy poén hogy teljen az idő 

- egy sört kérek
-alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- játékpénz jó lesz?


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

most még egy poén:

poén


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

már 9 nél járok, kinn ugat a szomszéd kutyája


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

nem mintha zavarna ,de nem unalmas neki hogy mindig ugyanazt mondja?

vaf, vaf
vaf, vaf


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

abbahagyta nem bírja a kritikát


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

vagy fél a sötétben, újrakezdte

tegnap mikor futni mentem a kutyám aszitte világgá megyek úgy vonított


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

sinek között kutya vonyít
vigyázz kutya jön a vonít


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

1231231321233211233211

ze a soktit dók


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

4321


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

321 OK várok 1 másodpercet még


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

21


----------



## vickly11 (2010 November 19)

1
és igen megvan a 20.

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Zolibibi (2010 November 19)

forró csoki


----------



## Zolibibi (2010 November 19)

20. hsz


----------



## Zolibibi (2010 November 19)

köszi


----------



## zoleee13 (2010 November 19)

Végre hétvége!!!!!!!


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

Én vagyok a kutya!


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

Vau-Vau, mondtam.


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

def


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

ghi


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

jkl


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

mno


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

hbo


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

pqriq


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

stb


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

uvw


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

kkt


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

hi!


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

ló


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

csacsi


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

baba


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

cool


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

boa


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

0


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

-1


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

-2


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

-3


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

-4


----------



## dogbakszi (2010 November 20)

-5


----------



## angie212 (2010 November 20)

joszoka írta:


> Apáczai - matek tankönyv 3. osztály első kötete


Köszi


----------



## angie212 (2010 November 20)

Betti1117 írta:


> Tudásszintmérő matematika 3AB



Nagyon köszi!


----------



## angie212 (2010 November 20)

Bocsi,hogyha unod a megköszönéseket,de a rendszer 20 hozzászólás után engedi,hogy megnézzem a tanagyagot:/.


----------



## angie212 (2010 November 20)

Mottot írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 457404
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457410
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457411


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## angie212 (2010 November 20)

Örülök,hogy ilyen sok önzetlen ember van.Jó,hogy vannak még ilyenek!


----------



## angie212 (2010 November 20)

Betti1117 írta:


> Tudásszintmérő matematika 3AB


Miért nem tudom megnézni?Nov.16-án regisztráltam,és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## maklari (2010 November 20)

-6


----------



## maklari (2010 November 20)

-7


----------



## maklari (2010 November 20)

-8


----------



## maklari (2010 November 20)

-9


----------



## maklari (2010 November 20)

-10


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Kösz a tanácsot.


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

:d


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Hmm, vajon a köszönet is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

*Bold*


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

_Italic_


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Underline


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Red


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Green


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Blue


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Orange


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Purple


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Grey


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Black


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Yellow


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Black - Fekete


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Pink - Rózsaszín


----------



## Syddy (2010 November 20)

abc


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Royal blue - királykék


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Light blue - világoskék


----------



## SzCs74 (2010 November 20)

Dark blue - Sötétkék 

Hurrá, meg is van a 20-adik!


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a1


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a2


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a4


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

na összegyűjtöm 20at xdxd 
1


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

2 :d


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a7


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

3..


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a5


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a6


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a9


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a10


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

8 huoguiguikgkjhghjghjghjbnmbhjbjhgbhjnb


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a20


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a21


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

9 jaaj az a 20 mp xd xd xd de nembaj még van 2napom xd xd


----------



## zsofec007 (2010 November 20)

a22


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

amitösszekuszálsznyáronaztbgozdkitéélen LL
10


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

11 csináljolyathogymásnapszégyelldhogy


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

13 just gonna stand there and watch me burn


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

16 ájáj juppi jippi jééj xd xd


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

17 lálálálálálálálálálálálálá xd ez olyan unalmas jjajxd


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

de már ez a 18. és már csak kettő van juhhéjj LLLL


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

és ez a 19. xd amúgy nem vagyok mindig ilyen hiperaktív xd


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

20  ésigeeeeen kész kész kész megvan 20 hozzászólás...és már csak 48 óra választ el xd xd xd xd xd xd xd xd xd xd xd


----------



## Szanduss (2010 November 20)

najó még itt a 21. nehogy vmi gubanc legyen (H) puszi xdxd


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

Új vagyok még, így most irogatok valószinűleg értelmetlen dolgokat


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

Nagyon örülök ennek a fórumnak, mert így könnyű lesz összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

Jó ötlet volt nagyon


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

ügyes volt aki kitalálta


----------



## Belnis (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!  Most mit írjak? De tényleg?


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

ez így nagyon szupi


----------



## Belnis (2010 November 20)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)




----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

20 másodperc!!


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

rossz az idő erre felénk!!!


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)




----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

Unatkozom


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

Valaki segítsen esküvő szervezésben please


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

Még csak a 9.?


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

na ma még egy utolsót!


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

Habár ezt ma meg kell csinálnom!


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)




----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

Hétfőn?


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)




----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

:11:


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

karaoke


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

imádom:lol:


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

2...


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

1...


----------



## nagykala (2010 November 20)

és a 48 óra


----------



## Randolf11 (2010 November 20)

és még 6


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

ezek szerint ide teljesen mindegy mit írunk....


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

azért vicces elolvasni egymás után az üzeneteket


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

én már elég régen regisztráltam, de láttam h ilyen 20 hozzászólást kell írni és inkább hagytam a dolgot


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

meg amúgy időm se lett volna rá...


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

de most már azért is megcsinálom


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

már csak 8 kell!!


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

azért se kezdek el számolni, mert mindenki azt csinálta


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

valaki írta a karaoke-t, nah azt én is nagyon szeretem


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

tánc, színház, zene: ezek a legjobb dolgok a világon


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

amúgy nagyon jó e az oldal, elképesztően sok dolog fent van


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

az is nagyszerű, hogy mindenki segít amiben csak tud


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

azt hiszem ez lesz az utolsó üzenetem egyelőre...


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

igen, meg van


----------



## encs1 (2010 November 20)

köszöntem, pápá


----------



## n.nyuszi (2010 November 20)

na, benéztem ide is


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Új vagyok, ezért gyűjtöm ahozzászólásokat.


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Szia Nyuszi!


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Ha fenn vagy még válaszolj!


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Ha nem, akkor sincs semmi baj


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

viszont én továbbra is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

De rossz magamba beszélni


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Már csak tizenhárom!


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Tizenkettő


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

11


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

8


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Hurrá megvagyok!


----------



## Macskapanda64 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok megyek és várok 48 órát!


----------



## bellamy55 (2010 November 20)

Hello,macskapanda!


----------



## napsugár7127 (2010 November 20)

Szia!
Örömmel fedeztem fel, hogy mások is vannak szűkebb hazámból, Kaposvárról.


----------



## bellamy55 (2010 November 20)

én Béla vagyok,Szlovákiábol


----------



## napsugár7127 (2010 November 20)

Ezt a hozzászólást egy kaposvári tag hozzászólásához szerettm volna írni, csak valamit nem jól csináltam.


----------



## bellamy55 (2010 November 20)

Szia,napsugár! én béla vagyok,rimaszombatbol és légy szíves,adj egy pár tippet,mert nem nagyon vagyok otthon,a neten...koszi!


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

meg van a biosz érettségim


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

bár így utólag az írásbeli lehetett volna jobb is


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

de a szóbeli max pontos lett


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

márcsak 4 van hátra XD


----------



## bellamy55 (2010 November 20)

Az alábbi témákban várok hozzászolásokat: Szerintem 3 fontos dolog kell ahoz,hogy az ember BOLDOG legyen(a sorrend nem számít) 1.EGéSZSéG 2.PéNZ 3.EGY JO TáRS. TE szerinted igazam van? Kérlek ,írj TE is egy pár sort, errol a témárol!


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

*Mosolyogni annyi, mint magunkról elfeledkezni mások kedvéért.*


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

egészség tuti kell, mert a közérzetedet befolyásolja, az meg kell ahhoz h jól, boldognak érezd magad...


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

Pénz az magáért beszél... (sajnálatos módon...)


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

A jó társra meg akkor jövünk rá amikor nincs... :/


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Én még csak most kezdtem az irogatást nem olyan régen, de nagyon nehezen megy


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

szeretném, ha gyorsabban mennének a dolgok, de sajnos ez van.


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Szívem szeint szeretném, ha személyem szeretetre lelne


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

a számítógépemen nagyon nehéz az üziket megírni


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

aaaaa bbbbb cccccc


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

A hét vége nagyon jó


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Jó lenne, ha több időt lehetne


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

itthon eltölteni


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

www zzz 222


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Sajnos elég nehéz


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

a semmiről írni


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Ma eddig tanultam


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

most egy kis pihenésen a sor.


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Remélem, nem gond az,


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

hogy ilyen hamar egymásután irogatom az üziket!


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

A felvételhez ennyi üzenet írása elég volt, vagy még kellene néhányat írnom?


----------



## IcusMacus (2010 November 20)

Köszi a tagságot! Nemsokára újra találkozunk!


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Nekem van még egy pár


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

De van még idő


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Kicsit lassú a folyamat


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

De idő mint a tenger


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Ez egy következő próbálkozás


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Mindjárt célegyenesben vagyunk


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Még 1-2 fontos hozzászólás


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Jubileumi 20.megnyilvánulás következik


----------



## bami57 (2010 November 20)

Mára teljesítve a terv.Jön az x faktor.Bye-bye!


----------



## ildikoka71 (2010 November 20)

már megy az X-faktor


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

Akkor most én következem néhány hozzászólással.


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

Persze ezek még nem olyan igazi hsz-ek.


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

De a cél szentesíti az eszközt!


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

Sajnos még mindig kell 12.


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

Illetve már csak 11.


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

Lehet, hogy már csak 10.


----------



## tothjan68 (2010 November 20)

Na jó, a másik hasonló topikban is küldök még néhány remek üzenetet.


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

egy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

Kettő, csipke bokor vessző


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

Cirmos cica haj, hová lett a vaj?


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

3+3=6


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

A


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

11


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

13


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

16


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

17


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

18


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

tényleg csak ennyi?


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

nagyon egyszerű


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

19


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

furcsa, hogy csak magamban levelezgetek


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

20
Megvagyok!


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## Kata0712 (2010 November 20)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

szia Kata!
Te is a 20 hozzászólást készíted?


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

nekem már ez a 8.


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

11


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

13


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

16


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

17


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

18


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

19


----------



## AndiBandi (2010 November 20)

és 20


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

sziasztok


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

kicsit sok ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

van itt még valaki aki ezt gyűjtögeti?


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

ez már a 4.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

5.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

6.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

7.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

8.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

9.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

10.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

11.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

12.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

13.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

14.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

15.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

16.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

17.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

18.


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

Mennyi is hiányzik még nekem?


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

áhhá még hét


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

illetve hat


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

19.
már csak egy kell


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

és 20.


----------



## aiko159 (2010 November 20)

most várhatom a 48 órát


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

ezt már muszáj lezavarnom


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

a neheze már meg van


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

na még kettő


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

egy


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 November 20)

Akkor most várnom kell kétnapot?
Vagy elég ha kétnapja regisztrálva vagyok?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

Nem igazán látom értelmét a 20 hozzászólásnak ilyen formán.


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

Nem igazán látom értelmét a húsz hozzászólásnak ilyen formán.


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

Mi az értelme a 20 értelemetlen hozzászólásnak? Tudja valaki?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

*teljesen felesleges*

Értelmetlen 20 hozzászólást kérni akár halandzsával is. NEEm?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

sdfghw rhrhtrhgrh brwbhrhtrh Így is jó?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

*valaki ezt kitalálta...*

tudom azt mondja: akkor nem kell itt lenni.


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

Most meg még 20 másodpercet is várnom kell? Mi ez szívatás?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

20 19 18 17 16


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

15 14 13 12 11


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

Meg van már a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

11. Csak a fele van meg


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

12 Felesleges


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

13. Nem hiszem el


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

14 Őrült vagyok, hogy erre is rá tudnak venni.


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

15 Mindezt egy zenei alap letöltéséért?


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

16 fejbe kéne vágni


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

17 Előbb is túl gyorsanakartam küldeni.


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

18 Már tudják mi a véleményem erről a hülyeségről!


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

19 Most már kitartok


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

20 Lesz még egy ráadás


----------



## atyagatya (2010 November 20)

21 Ezzel vége egy időre


----------



## Rolandosh (2010 November 20)

qwwuwpoiwuwihj


----------



## Rolandosh (2010 November 20)

mnsa mnk;aslml


----------



## Rolandosh (2010 November 20)

a snkjanskmkm'qa


----------



## Rolandosh (2010 November 20)

klamnskmakmklplmax'ls


----------



## zoleee13 (2010 November 21)

No Music No Life!!!!!!


----------



## Klórszulfon (2010 November 21)

*Így már boldogulok*

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## trefa (2010 November 21)

ide is bekukk


----------



## trefa (2010 November 21)

198 még


----------



## trefa (2010 November 21)

ez lenne a 20?


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

*regisztracio*

1


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

*Regisztracio*

2


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

16


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

17


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

19


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

20


----------



## vandarek (2010 November 21)

21


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

16


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

17


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

19


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

20


----------



## hunsolo (2010 November 21)

20+


----------



## rjano (2010 November 21)

szép napot


----------



## rjano (2010 November 21)

elromlott az idő


----------



## Asztal69 (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

*Vávává*

Én még most kezdem anetezést,így bocsi előre is ha "bénázok"


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Szóval HELÓ mindenkiek!


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm az értékes tanácsokat! Ez valóban nagy segítséget jelent.


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 21)

Üdvözlök én is mindenkit.


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Én 64 éves vagyok.És férfi.


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 21)

Örülök, hogy elkezdted.  Hajrá!


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Mivel kapcsolatban élek,csak barátokat ismerősöket keresek.


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Én is szeretnék csatlakozni!!!!


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Én is szeretnék csatlakozni!!!!


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Jelenleg fejlesztő-differenciáló pedagógiát tanulok....


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Halmozottan fogyatékos gyerekeket fejlesztek munkaidőben


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Remélem, a későbbiekben több hasznot hozó üzenetet is tudok küldeni, feltölteni...


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Régebben óvodában dolgoztam, abban a témakörben is érdekelt vagyok...


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Nagyon megköszönném, ha valaki, aki már feltöltött könyvet, elmondaná, hogy tudok én is feltölteni...Nem értek eléggé még a számítógéphez..


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

De tanulom!!!!


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Elégedett vagyok nagyon ezekkel az oldalakkal


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Keresem Delacato - módszerét.....


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Kedves Kollegák!
Szeretnék én is fel-, illetve letölteni ezekből az értékes tartalmakból, de még nem vagyok tag!!! A fránya 20 hozzászólás még nem sikeredett....


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Örülök, hogy elindítottátok ezt az oldalt!


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Nagy örömmel csatlakozom, amint 20 üzenetem lesz!!!!


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Már csak 13 hozzászólás.........


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Úgy érzem jól haladok!!!!!!!


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Van 1 cicám,1 kutyám,és egy morgós párom...........ha...ha...ha....


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

A szomszédom pedig takarítja az udvart.......


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

szóval jól érzem magam a bőrömben!


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Én írkálok itt magamnak nem tudom érdekel-e valakit......de jól szórakozom.


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Mivel kezdő vagyok,Nemtudom hogy mik ezek:-Multiply-on....xszemes blog........ha leírnád hogy leht ilyenem,megköszönném.


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Köszi a topikot!


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

Nekem is vannak őseim akik kivándoroltak az 1920-as években Torontóba.Jó volna őket megtalálni.Van ötletetek hol kezdjem?


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

szivesen,de mi az a topik?


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

kezdem a vissza számlálást........3


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

.......2


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

........1


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

..........zéró!!!!!!


----------



## urbán64 (2010 November 21)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás.....mos kapok 1 "hangszórót"?......


----------



## lara79 (2010 November 21)

a lanyom most eppen alszik


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

a


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

edf


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

rere


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

tet


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

ooiu


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

lkoi


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

hello


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

love


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

radiátor


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

polc


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

telefon


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

ok


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

torrent


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

lexus


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

hitel


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

még kettő


----------



## laszlovon (2010 November 21)

utolsó


----------



## tipko (2010 November 21)

Kedves ujkorklub igen‼ ez az amit kerestem ezért nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## urbib (2010 November 21)

;lknpiu


----------



## urbib (2010 November 21)

.,kjbljh bl


----------



## urbib (2010 November 21)

kjb kjhv l


----------



## urbib (2010 November 21)

.kjnvs


----------



## urbib (2010 November 21)

:d


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

haho


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

nekem is elkellene ernem a 20


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

legyen szep estetek


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

haho


----------



## citrus11 (2010 November 21)

Üdv. mindeninek!


----------



## citrus11 (2010 November 21)

Köszi neked is


----------



## citrus11 (2010 November 21)

ez nekem nagyon kinai


----------



## citrus11 (2010 November 21)

valaki írjon már!


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

irok neked is


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

mit a kinai????


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

hahooooooooo


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

van itt valaki?


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

haho


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

na jol haladok


----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)




----------



## csegeagi (2010 November 21)

kesz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kulbela (2010 November 21)

Koszonom a jo tanacsot


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

akkor kezdjük a hozzászólások gyártását


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

itt a második


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

már nem sok van


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

még 4


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

17


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

19


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

utolsó juhé


----------



## pandur26 (2010 November 21)

na még egy a teljes biztonság kedvéért


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

17 én nyertem


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

xyz


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 21)

Én egy tanító vagyok Magyarországról. Nagyon jó a fórumotok. Ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Nők Lapja Cafe Fórum Ötletbörze tanítóknak topikját. Ha netán még nem ismeritek.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Két variáció a Miatyánk-ra:

Mi Atyánk,
Ki végnélküli bölcsességgel
Kormányzod a mindenséget,
Mélységes mély hódolattal
Dicsőítve áldunk Téged.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Ki vagy a mennyekben
S kápráztató fényességben
Trónolsz csillagok felett,
Ne vond vissza kérve kérünk,
Oltalmazó kezedet.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Szenteltessék meg a Te neved!
Fenségedet magasztalja
Ajkunkon csendölő zsoltár,
Hálaének, buzgó fohász,
Szívünkben az égő oltár.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Jöjjön el a Te országod!
Jöjjön el, epedve várjuk,
Mint azt jövendölte nekünk
Üdvözítőnk, a Mester.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Legyen meg a te akaratod!
Mindenben az teljesüljön,
Legyen úgy, mint Te kívánod,
Hiszen minden javunk, kincsünk,
Tőled van, te adományod.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Mint a mennyekben, úgy itt a földön is
Víznek, légnek tengerében
Minden a te teremtményed.
Újadnak egy intésire
Elenyészik vagy föléled.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Mindennapi kenyerünket add meg nekünk ma!
Rügyfakasztó termőföldre,
Küldj esőt és napsugarat,
Annak, aki vet s arat.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Bocsásd meg a mi vétkeinket!
Irgalommal légy irántunk,
Gyarló emberek vagyunk;
Azt tegyük, mit sugall szívünk,
És nem gőggel telt agyunk.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Mint mi is megbocsátunk az ellenünk vétkezőknek.
Szívleljük meg intelmedet:
Ne tápláljunk haragot!
Kenyérrel dobáljuk vissza,
Ki ránk követ ragadott.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

S ne vigy minket a kísértésbe,
De adj erőt és önuralmat,
Hogy a csábnak ellentálljunk,
Arról könnyen lemondhassunk,
Mit kíván a szemünk, szájunk.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

De szabadíts meg a gonosztól,
Ments meg minket romlottságtól,
Óvj meg gondtól, súlyos bajtól,
Gyásztól, keservtől, és jajtól,
Ellenségtől, csatazajtól.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Mert Tied az ország, a hatalom és a dicsőség!
Tiéd az örökélet és a mindenség.
Add istenünk áldásod ránk
S hő fohászunk esdve kérjük
Hallgass meg ó miatyánk!
Ámen!

Ez imádság szerzője: Dr. Austerlitz Vilmos bártfai főorvos, volt kolozsvári egyetemi tanársegéd. Budapesten orvosnövendék korában a Dávid Ferenc Egyletnek tagja lett. Nemcsak orvosi, természettudományi kérdések foglalták le, hanem a vallás kérdései is. Nagyon értékes teológia könyvtárt gyűjtött össze. Szervét Mihály nyomán haladó orvos, aki az unitárius vallásnak - elszigeteltségében Bártfán - meggyőződéses lelkes apostola. 

(kiírtam az Erdélyi Magyar Unitárius Naptár-ból, az 1948.-ik Szökő évre)


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

A másik:
Mi atyánk! Ki a mennyekben vagy
S a földnek határin;
Zúgó tenger rémes ölén,
Csillagok sugárin;
Az éjszaka sötétében,
A nappal fényében;
Támadásban, enyészetben …
Az ember lényében:


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Szenteltessék meg neved, mely
Annyiak ajkán él;
Melyet tiszta, buzgó szívből
Annyi millió fél.
“Szent, szent a seregek ura”,
ezt hirdeti minden.
Te vagy egyedül a szentség,
Imádandó Isten!


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Jöjjön el a te országod!
A mennyek országa!
Ez minden igaz kebelnek
Vágya, boldogsága.
Keblünk, melyben akaratod
Honol, uralkodik,
Boldog és megelégült lesz,
Erre vágyakozik.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Legyen meg szent akaratod,
Miképpen a mennyben:
Azonképpen itt a földön,
Szavad véghez menjen!
Mert te egyedül vagy igaz,
Irgalmas egyszersmind;
Megfizetsz mindenkinek te,
Cselekvése szerint.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Add meg a mi mindennapi
Kenyerünket nekünk!
Tápláld, éltesd – kérve kérünk – 
Mind testünk, mind lelkünk.
Kenyért adj az éhezőknek
S a szűkölködőknek;
Törüld le könnycseppjeit a
Gyászos szenvedőknek!


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

És bocsásd meg vétkeinket, mint
Mi is megbocsátunk
Az ellenünk vétetteknek
Bocsánatot adunk.
Mert igen gyakran vétkezünk,
Bűnre hajol szívünk;
De te nézd el vétkeinket
Kérünk jó Istenünk!


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Ne vigy minket kísértésbe,
Mert nem egyszer s egy helyt,
A hiú csáb s a gonosz vágy
Bűn hálójába ejt.
Te adj nekünk bölcs belátást,
Adj józan értelmet,
Elűzhessük “minmagunktól!”
A bűnt s kísértetet.


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Szabadíts meg a gonosztól!
Mert gonosz a világ;
Gonoszat cselekszünk mi is,
Szívünk bálványt imád.
Nézd el – esdünk – gonoszságunk,
A gonosztól megments;
Védelmező, oltalmazó
Szárnyaid alá rejts!


----------



## kispufi (2010 November 21)

Mert az ország, a hatalom
Jó atyánk! Mind tiéd;
Nevedre száll, téged illet
Dicséret, dicsőség!
…Jézus tanított meg erre,
Hitünk apostola;
Naponként így imádkozunk,
Szánk, szívünk ezt szólja.

Demeter Dénes

(kiírtam az Unitárius Közlöny 1891. Június-i számából, 85-87.oldalak)


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

Borina írta:


> Matematika felmérőfüzet 3.o. Apáczai Kiadó


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

mkr76 írta:


> *Apáczai 3. osztályos szövegértés felmérő*


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

fáradt vagyok!!!!!


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

Szeretnék


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

megnézni


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

valamit


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

és


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

ezért


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

kéne


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

a


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

húsz


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

lassan


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

haladok


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 21)

de


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

fel


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

nem


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

adom


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

már


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

csak


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

öt


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

kell


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

megvan


----------



## Zsoka001 (2010 November 22)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Nash (2010 November 22)

Még gondolkozok mi legyen az a 20 hozzászólás. Az tuti, hogy nem fogok visszaszámolni...


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 22)

Még szükséem van 10 hozzászólásra.


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 22)

És várom, hogy leteljen a 48 óra.


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 22)

Már csak 24 óra van hátra.


----------



## bundaskenyerke (2010 November 22)

És 20 másodpercenként tudok új üzenetet küldeni.


----------



## Nash (2010 November 22)

Valakinek csak annyira kellene az azonosító, hogy egy-két anyagot megszerezzen. Szerintem a friss regisztrálóknak engedélyezni kellene kb. öt letöltést, majd a továbbiakban 20 értelmes (nem thx és társaik) hozzászólás után folytathatná a begyűjtést, mivel sok remek anyag van itt. Még így is meg tudná őrizni viszonylagosan zártabb jellegét a fórum.


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

*Köszönet*

 a segítségért!


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

Még 19 üzi hátra van


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

Akkor jöjjenek a számok


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

17


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

10 mp múlva 16


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

15


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

13


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

12


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

11. Tényleg bocs ezért az egyszerűségért!


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

10


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

2Már nincs sok


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

És az utolsó 1


----------



## Ersó (2010 November 22)

És akkor még 48 órát kell várnom?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

*igen*



konyal111 írta:


> keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert


Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?
Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Sajnos elfogyott a keresztszemem, segíteni nem tudok, bocsi!


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

semmisem!


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Még most sem, majd holnap.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz!


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Ügyes voltál, köszi.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Ez meg 111, szóval mind egy.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Azt hiszem igen, vagy talán mégsem.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Feketét ne csinálj, mert elszomorító.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Nem szólt senki, hogy mamár nincs több busz?


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Igen, mint kiskutya azugatásba.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Ha közbe nem jön a télapó.


----------



## Kapitane (2010 November 22)

Kicsit még kell járni az iskilába, minden rendbe fog jönni.


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?Ennek igy mi értelme?


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

VégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVégeVége


----------



## maratom (2010 November 22)

Egyráadás


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

egy


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

kettő


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

három


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

négy


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

öt


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

hat


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

hét


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

nyolc


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

kilenc


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tíz


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenegy


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenkettő


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenhárom


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízennégy


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenöt


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenhat


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenhét


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízennyolc


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

tízenkilenc


----------



## Brehmem (2010 November 22)

húsz


----------



## rjano (2010 November 22)

Jó napot


----------



## rjano (2010 November 22)

ezen a borus napon


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 22)

Nagyon tetszik, amit itt látok, remélem, hogy néhány jó ötlettel majd én is megörvendeztetlek Benneteket. Még meg kell fejtenem, hogy hogyan tudnék feltölteni. De MEGOLDOM!
B. Ildi


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

remélem megjelenik


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

három, asszem


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

négy


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

öt, talán


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

hat, de mindjárt


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

hét, lehet ideültetek egy gyermeket


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

nyolc, a dalos kedvut


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

kilenc, vagy a rosscsontot


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tíz, vagy az internet gurut


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizenegy


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizenhárom, megy ez


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizennégy, befejezek közben egy emailt


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

15, email is ready


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizenhat, a kártevők itt rajzanak


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizenhét, és például tönkreteszik a nyomtatót


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizennyolc, ki_próbál_om a szerkeszté*st*


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

tizenkilenc, mindjárt kész


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

20, na még egy


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

na, még egyet szorgalomból


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

en már 5 napja is regisztráltam + 30 hozzászólásom is van megsem mükszik....

Örülnék ha vki válaszolna


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Hy


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

vhogy bonyolult nekem ez az egész


----------



## Erikazoya (2010 November 22)

Köszönök szépen minden feltöltést!


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

askdjlskjfhjlsdfhgélkd


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

fgnhjklkjlé


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

ghghjhkljéllhfgh


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

ghfgjkljklkfhg


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

ghtukiiutrhggjloukhf


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

rántott hús


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

fdhjfgjm


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

dsffghjklk


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

fjgmjf,kg.,jglk.


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

dfhjdfghkjléélkgjfzteaaa


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

élkuhihgtdtuzmjh


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

lpknpoiuhsau9ponvljh


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

iguzfzdt


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

hzgtfdiztfditzfutuuztztouz


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

ééééééééééééééééééééékk654zgkkkkkkkkkkkkkjhuii99999999999999


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

éljhoiu


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

plknjhuz8guz


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

tzjzuiootzurtzuioiouljhnb


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

kjhuoiwerwelkjgwepoiuh


----------



## worm77 (2010 November 22)

opihiz9h


----------



## tipko (2010 November 22)

IGEN ez nagyon jó lenne ,csak tudnám ,hogy hogyan lehetne ezeket lehúzni? És jó lenne ha tudnám pontossan miez a hidden block? Ha valaki tudna ebben segíteni akkor nagyon szépen megköszönném.


----------



## tipko (2010 November 22)

azt hiszem kezdem kapizsgálni‼


----------



## tipko (2010 November 22)

de majd kiderül


----------



## tipko (2010 November 22)

remélem


----------



## tipko (2010 November 22)

most kiderül


----------



## tipko (2010 November 22)

bocsi elke ezért a sok sületlenségért csak próbálkoztam ,de még mindig nem tudom a dolog lényegét.


----------



## tsabeeka (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## tsabeeka (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## tsabeeka (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## tsabeeka (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## tsabeeka (2010 November 22)

10


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

nem


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

győzni


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

jöttünk


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

hanem


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

pusztítani


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

ami


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

az


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

élet


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

szar


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

de


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

1


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

liter


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

pálinka


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

mindent


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

megszépít


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

köszönöm


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

hogy


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

eme


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

remekeket közé tehtem


----------



## Destro (2010 November 22)

Nektek


----------



## norus (2010 November 22)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Még új vagyok itt, de szívesen olvasok minden hozzászólást minden témában.


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Még új vagyok itt, de szívesen olvasok minden témában hozzászólásokat!


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Még új vagyok itt, de minden hozzászólást szívesen olvasok.


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új vagyok, de minden hozzászólást szívesen olvasok itt.


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új vagyok, de szívesen olvasok minden írást!


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új vagyok, de szívesen olvasok minden hozzászólást!


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új vagyok még itt, de szívesen olvasom a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új vagyok még itt, de nagyon szívesen olvasom a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## dobisan (2010 November 23)

gyerekek.


----------



## b23 (2010 November 23)

Jó hát én nem is értem, hogy mi értelme van annak, hogy 20 hozzászólást kell írni, mielőtt máshova írhatnék.


----------



## b23 (2010 November 23)

De remélem, nem baj, hogy már beírtam más topicba, szerintem odavágó volt, amit írtam.


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

ez biztos hogy sikerülni fog


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

már alig várom


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

igy kell


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

mikor érem el


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

még sok van


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

nem biztos


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

nagyon megköszönöm


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

probál kozunk


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

nem biztos hogy rájöttem volna


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

még mindig kell


----------



## tavaszieva (2010 November 23)

*jo dolgok*

nem is tudom miert ,jelentkeztem fel erre az oldalra.
Nem elek Kanadaban ,de magyar vagyok.
Talan ,mert nagyon sok keresztszemes mintat talaltam ,ezen az oldalon es maskepp nem nezhetem meg oket.


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

na nem akar elmenni ez az üzi


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

csak,hogy sikerült


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

próbálkozzunk legalább nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

még öt kell


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

az ember elvan csak kezd fárasztó lenni


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

elválaszolgatok magamnak


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

kettő van hátra


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

na még egy és kész


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

nekem is kell még pár


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

tizenhárom


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

tizenegy


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

tíz


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

kilenc


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

nyolc


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

hét


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

hat


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

öt


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

négy


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

három


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

kettő


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

egy


----------



## pocimaci73 (2010 November 23)

és kész, már csak a 48 órát kell megvárnom


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

Hálás köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

érdekes


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

333333


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

4444


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

5555


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

hat


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

hét


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

nyolc


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

kilenc


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

Tíz!


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## Györgyi 66 (2010 November 23)

Sikerült, már csak 36 óra...!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Nagy hatással volt rám a könyv mideggyike köszönöm mégegyszer


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Keresztszemes engem is érdekelne


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Én még csak most kezdtem


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

De már nem kell sokat várnom


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Mert már régebben regisztráltam...


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

...csak még nem gyűtöttem...


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

azaz gyűJtöttem


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

köszönöm sokkal érthetöbb így számomra elmagyarázva!


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Egész nap a Ha hallod a harangok hangját éneklem. Kezdek berekedni


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Örülten lassan tud telni az idő, bezzeg máskor.........


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

össze


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

a húsz


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Azt hiszem bebiztosítom magam


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

azaz 20


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

hozzászólást


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Jól teszed!


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

hagymalevest főztem


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

póréhagymából


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

tejszínnel


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

frissen őrölt borssal


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Egy picike pocakos pocok, pocakon pöckölt egy picike pocakos pockot. Mire a pocakon pöckölt picike pocakos pocok, pocakon pöckölte a pocakon pöckölő picike pocakos pockot. ( De gyorsan olvasd ám!!!


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

vasárnapi húsleves maradékából


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Ez mókás


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Szeretem a hagymalevest


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

mindjárt összeforr a levesem


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Legalább nem veszett az sem kárba


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

begidsanmeli írta:


> Szeretem a hagymalevest



Énis, azért főztem


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

reszelt sajttal nagyon finom, én úgy szoktam


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Így van. Férjem egyik kedvence.


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Tudsz valamit...


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

És mindjárt 20 lesz neked is


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Rozspirítóssal.


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Kössz a segítséget. Így nem volt olyan uncsi.


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

A gyerekeim szeretik bele a levesgyöngyöt is


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Örömmel tettem  Így nekem is nőtt a hozzászólások száma ;


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 23)

Csak még ki kell várni így is a 48 óra leteltét, ha jól értelmeztem.


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Megvan a 20 hsz-em, mégsem enged letölteni.


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

De már tök régen regisztráltam, csak mikor megláttam hogy 20 hsz kell, hagytam az egészet. Most viszont valami nagyon kéne, és azért álltam neki írogatni.


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Amint látod, márciusban regisztráltam.


----------



## nyariera (2010 November 23)

Megnéznéd, hogy neked engedi-e letölteni amit én szeretnék?


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Érdekes.Más emberek figyelmébe is fogom ajállani.Hisz oj durva a világ!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Engemet is érdekekne?


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Érdekelne engem is.


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Ez nagyon jól hangzik kiprobálnám mennyire hatásos!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

köszönöm, sok embernek segit ha veszi a fáratságot és ha el olvassa


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

érdekesnek tünik de nem férek még hozzá nincse 20-hozzászolásom!


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

túl vagyok a 20on és nem enged, vajon mi lehet a hiba?


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Ez nagyon tetszik!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Megnézem biztos jók! Köszönöm!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Megnézem mit mond 2012-röl. Mert mindenki mást mond!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Az adobéhez van kulcs generátorom ha segit átküldöm valahogy!


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

köszonöm, ez érdekesnek tünik nagyon!


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

anna


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

remus


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

apu


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

anyu


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

zoltan


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Megnézem mit igér a jövő hátha beválik? 2012-röl dimenzió váltás most mindenki erröl beszél! de az a baj mindenki másképpen, kinek higgyen az ember?


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Nem is tudtam hogy így hatnak a virágok. De azért köszönet érte hogy megtekinthettem.


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Köszönöm, ki probálom és megírom mindenkinek a hatását,Szurkoljatok mert én sokmindent meg akarok valositani!


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

mamai


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

kriszti


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

andi


----------



## jzsef (2010 November 23)

Köszi ez nagyon jó, hasonló mint a kabala


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

isti


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

imola


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

petra


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

toto


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

carmen


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

delia


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

mara


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

Abc


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

marius


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

pityu


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

Bcd


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

kriszta


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

cde


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

pali


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

def


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

carmen n


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

paulk


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

efg


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

asztal


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

fgh


----------



## rozsa 1980 (2010 November 23)

masni


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

ghi


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

hij


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

ijk


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

jkl


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

klm


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

lmn


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

mno


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

nop


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

opq


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

pqr


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

qrs


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

rst


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

stu


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

tuv


----------



## Kele1 (2010 November 23)

*betűzés*

uvz


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

Almát eszem, és belement a fogamba. Szerintem ez az alma hibája.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*valami más*

Az üzenet címe megtévesztő. Ez ugyan az.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*helyzet*

Éppen az állandó tagságomért írok.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

Borzalmas. Ezt mondat.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*pont*


<----


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

Sosem könny írni, de most kell. Akarom.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*Ez is kell*

Az is kell.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*Puff.*

Csattant valami, mondta valaki.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*Arc*

Észrevettem, hogy a felkínált mosolygó arcok változnak!


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

A fele már meg is van!


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*Ds 3*

El szoktam ítélni azt, amit én is csinálok.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*13.*

Elefánt.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*Kék*

Végre újra itt a pillangó: :55:


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*15*

Tizenöt


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*-4*

Még négy!


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*3*

zöld


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*2*

hahó! mindjárt meglesz.


----------



## GJodie (2010 November 23)

akkor húzzál bele


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

*1*

Ez már majdnem az utolsó előtti.


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

Lehet rossz helyen gyűjtöm az üzeneteimet?


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 23)

Nem. Ez jó hely.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Itt kell üzennem?


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Talán jó lesz!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Én Kaposváron Regisztráltam!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Kérem javítani a Regisztráció helyét!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Ez az ötödik bejegyzésem.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Még sok van vissza.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

hetedszerre megköszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Talán ma sikerül állandó taggá válnom.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Már nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Hetekig tartott mig elsajátítottam a szabályzatot.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Segítség nélkül nem ment volna.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Hol is tartok?


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Ez a 13.Bejegyzés.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Most kitartó leszek!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Már sokszor megfutamodtam.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Szeretnék több témához is hozzászólni!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Hurrrrá! Sikerült az átirányítás!


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Nem is hiszem el,ez már a 18.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Magam is meglepődtem a kitartásomon.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Ez lenne már a huszadik?


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

Most már várom,hogy elteljen 48-óra.


----------



## Mária Magdolna (2010 November 23)

*Köszönetnyílvánítás.*



GJodie írta:


> akkor húzzál bele


 

Az idézeted segített a kitartásban a 20 regisztrációnál.

Hálásan köszönöm:
Mária Magdolna kiss


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

sziasztok mizus?


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

ezaz király a oldal


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

szeretnék má letolteni:!!


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

mákosbejglit eszunk nagyontutui!


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

kell még 10hozzászólás


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

mácsak 9 ezaz


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

lagol a gépem


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

kéne vmi dolgozat!!


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

hnap iratni akarok de nincs otletem


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

lg kp 500 kell vkinek


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

na megyek tanulni


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

de még kéne 3 rom hozzászólás


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

haladjunk mááá!


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

na még 1et


----------



## encike35 (2010 November 23)

20adik


----------



## Pokkos (2010 November 23)

jó ötlet ez a fórum


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

egy


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

kettő


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

három


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

négy


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

öt


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

hat


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

hét


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

*...*


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

nyolc


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

kilenc


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

=)


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

tíz


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

.


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

tizenegy


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

..


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

......


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

7


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## Pokkos (2010 November 23)

111


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## Pokkos (2010 November 23)

112


----------



## Pokkos (2010 November 23)

113


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## Pokkos (2010 November 23)

tádám!


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## Ati_Valentin (2010 November 23)

hú-hú-húúúúúsz


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## orsi880214 (2010 November 23)

20


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

*Gyűjt*

Ma nagyon fújt a szél Nagyváradon.


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

20


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

7


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

6


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

5


----------



## lillanto (2010 November 23)

*Köszi *

Köszönöm szépen a hasznos információt 


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

4


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

3


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## nagyvárad (2010 November 23)

1


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

igeen


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

aha


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

igen


----------



## Bria Angel (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## Beus2010 (2010 November 23)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## look.for (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## look.for (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## hamuszürke (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## Angyalka1 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

szeretnék már állandó tag lenni...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

szeretem a családomat!!!!


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

ki a kicsit nem becsüli...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

szeretnék már én is fórumozni...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

kérlek engedd meg...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

tegnap láttam egy jó filmet...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

a címe...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

Seholország....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

van benne egy tündéri kislány....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

aki segít....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

az apukájának....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

akivel eddig nem volt jóban....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

de a film végére......


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

minden jó lesz...


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

és ugye minden jó....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

ha a vége jó....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

és akkor vége....


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

na legyen egy 21. is....


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

*egy*

egy


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

kettő


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

három


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## zsozso79 (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## rjano (2010 November 24)

Szép napot!


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

már csak 8


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

3 ...


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

2 ..


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

1 . , - , : - p


----------



## ladyrj (2010 November 24)

kössz a semmit


----------



## tavaszieva (2010 November 24)

Orvendek ,hogy ratalaltam erre az oldalra


----------



## Maximilla (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## Nagy Ildó (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## Ruka (2010 November 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Hát nekem ez az első, de remélem nem az utolsó!


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

második


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

egyébként miért éppen 20?


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Azért lassan gyűlik.


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Itt jön az ötödik.


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Szinte kész vagyok.


----------



## Maximilla (2010 November 24)

45


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Úgy látom ezzel mindenki megküzd.


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

nemcsak én


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Hurrá a fele már meg van!


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

12.


----------



## Maximilla (2010 November 24)

218


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

I love kindle


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Go Lance go!


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Vagy ez már nem is annyira aktuális?


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Az utolsó 5.


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

Ez nagyon jó


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

Köszönet annak, aki kitalálta))


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Final four


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

Abc


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

No még kettő


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

Cde


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Hát ezzel is megvónék!


----------



## davkar (2010 November 24)

Halleluja


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

Fgh


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

ijk


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

lmn


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

abc


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

amúgy jó ez az oldal


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

mert szeretek olvasni


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

a könyvek meg drágák


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

és itt sok jó fej ember feltölti az újdonságokat


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

amit aztán ingyen le lehet tölteni


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

ha lesz valamim én is teszek majd fel


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

mármint könyvet töltök fel


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

már csak 5 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

már csak 4


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

most kezd lelkiismeret furdalásom lenni


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

ez valahol mégiscsak csalás:-(


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

mennem kell


----------



## Nesnera (2010 November 24)

Megvaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn yupppyyyyyyyy


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

nekem már csak tizenegy kell


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

Nagyon nagy segitseg!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

már csak kilenc kell


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

KOszi!


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

Nagyon koszonom!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

köszönöm.


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

koszi!


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

meg csak 6 van


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

9.


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

yaaayy, mar felenel tartok


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

esik az eso


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

szeretem


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

ahogy lecsepeg az ereszen


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

kipp-kopp, liccs-loccs


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

mosolyog a tocsa szelesen


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

ahogy az eso


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

komotosan


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

lecsepeg az ereszen.


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

elvagy


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

esik az eso,
szeretem, 
ahogy lecsepeg az ereszen.
kipp-kopp, liccs-loccs...
mosolyog a tocsa szelesen,
ahogy az eso
komotosan
lecsepeg az ereszen.


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

esik az eso,
szeretem, 
ahogy lecsepeg az ereszen.
kipp-kopp, liccs-loccs...
mosolyog a tocsa szelesen,
ahogy az eso
komotosan
lecsepeg az ereszen.


----------



## timike83 (2010 November 24)

eeees, megvan. Orulet


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

16:10 van, a gép előtt ülök. a becenevem gina (bár nem így hívnak), ma tüntetés volt a téren, lekameráztam és most összevissza írok mindenről, hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz-em.


----------



## zergeboglar57 (2010 November 24)

nekem sincs már sok


----------



## zergeboglar57 (2010 November 24)

na, jóböngészést


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

ez egy remek hely


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

köszi


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

Már csak 7 kell


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## Luli70 (2010 November 25)

Keresztszemes témában szívesen levelezem.


----------



## niki525 (2010 November 25)

még hét


----------



## niki525 (2010 November 25)

jobban mondva már csak négy elszámoltam magam


----------



## glonoinum (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## glonoinum (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 25)

Sziasztok!
Nekünk Német Boxerünk van. Nagyon kajla, ugrálós fajta. De imádni való, mert olyan mint egy gyerek.


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 25)

Egy csomó keresztszemes újságom van, édesanyám jóvoltából. Ennek ellenére sosem próbáltam.


----------



## nida1 (2010 November 25)

talán jön a hóesés...


----------



## kantár (2010 November 25)

*20 hsz*

Igyekszem, de téma is legyen.


----------



## kantár (2010 November 25)

*Tag*

Tag vagyok, de nem állandó. Egy hozzászólás néha 20-t is megér.


----------



## kantár (2010 November 25)

Nekem nyolc!


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

Most kerestem rá a western filmekre és találtam 4 oldalt.


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

De azt írják a szabályzatban, hogy a többszörös feltöltés tilos. Én kb. 5 darab A hét mesterlövész-t találtam. Akkor most, hogy is van ez?


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

De azért egyre jobban tetszik ez az oldal. Amit eddig kerestem, mindent meg is találtam. Köztük sok olyan dolgot, amit csak itt találtam meg, máshol nem.


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

Azért rájöttem, hogy mi ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak az értelme. Mire megírja valaki, az adatainál leellenőrzi, addigra meg is ismeri az oldalt. Profi használóvá válhat az ember.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

sziasztok


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

azért ez sem olyan könnyű...


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

ha az ember a semmiről akar írni, akkor nem jut eszébe semmi sem )


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

gondoltam ha már írnom kell, írok valami hasznosat


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

de mivel jelen pillanatban semmi érdekes nem jut az eszembe, gondoltam legyen ez egy rövid frappáns story, ha már...


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

Men were waiting to go to* heaven*. St Peter was at the gate and said, “However good you were to your wife that is the vehicle you will get in *heaven*”.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

The first guy comes up to the gate and says, “I never, ever cheated on my wife and I love her”. So St. Peter gives him a Rolls Royce.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

The next man comes up and says, “I cheated on my wife a little but I stilll love her.” He gets a mustang and drives off into heaven.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

The next guy came up and said, “I cheated on my wife alot”. He gets a scooter.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

Next day the guy that got the scooter was riding along and he saw the guy who owned the Rolls Royce crying.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

He asked, “Why are you crying you have such a nice car?!”


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

and the man sobbed, “My wife just went by on roller skates”.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

Well, i just hope you all liked it better than the abc or 123


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

I still need 7 so i"m gonna keep on posting...


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

thanks for reading the story


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

okay, so another favorite of mine...


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

*A* man died and went to The Judgment. St. Peter met him at the Gates of Heaven and said, “Before you meet with God, I thought I should tell you — we’ve looked at your life, and your really didn’t do anything particularly good or bad. We’re not at all sure what to do with you. Can you tell us anything you did that can help us make a decision?”


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

The newly arrived soul thought for a moment and replied, “Yeah, once I was driving along and came upon a woman who was being harassed by a group of bikers. So I pulled over, got out my tire iron, and went up to the leader of the bikers. He was a big, muscular, hairy guy with tattoos all over his body and a ring pierced through his nose. Well, I tore the nose ring out of his nose, and told him he and his gang had better stop bothering the woman or they would have to deal with me!”


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

“I’m impressed,” St. Peter responded, “When did this happen?”


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

Még - ezt a hozzászólást is bele számolva - még 12 hozzászólást kell írnom.


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

“About two minutes ago,” came the reply.

)


----------



## parisfan (2010 November 25)

Köszi a lehetőséget! Have fun everyone!


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

Ha a különböző topicokban írt hozzászólásaimat nem törölték volna, akkor már meglenne a 20 hozzászólás. Így ez csak a 10.


----------



## pkovacs21 (2010 November 25)

Most már megyek aludni. Még másfél napom van 9 hozzászólás megírására. Mindenkinek jó éjszakát!


----------



## Malachit11 (2010 November 25)

Nekem meg 12, ill most már csak 11 ..


----------



## Malachit11 (2010 November 25)

10...


----------



## Malachit11 (2010 November 25)

Nem .., mégis a lapom szerint 11  ...


----------



## Malachit11 (2010 November 25)

pkovacs21 írta:


> Most már megyek aludni. Még másfél napom van 9 hozzászólás megírására. Mindenkinek jó éjszakát!


Viszont neked is


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

a


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

aa


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

aaa


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

aaaa


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

b


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

c


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

d


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

e


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

f


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

*g*


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

t


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

u


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

q


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

w


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

z


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

p


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

l


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

o


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

j


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

h


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

s


----------



## sün balázs (2010 November 26)

A, B, C, D rajtam kezdé, 
A nagy eszességet, a nagy bölcsességet,
A, B, C, D rajtam kezdé.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

abc


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Ez működik !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Nálunk -0.4 c fok van.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Remélem ettől már nem lesz hidegebb az idén !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Most csengetett a postás .


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Biztos fázik és siet azért jött ilyen hamar.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

hoppácska !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Nagy itt az aktivitás !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

De így is haladok !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Igaz a gépelés nem az erősségem.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Előbb utóbb a végére érek !


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Már nem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

De ez már a 14.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Ma péntek van, ha esetleg valakit érdekel.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Iszom egy kávét.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Majd folytatom.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Már itt is vagyok .


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Már alakul.


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Talán meg van!


----------



## tarnai (2010 November 26)

Jól elvoltam !


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 26)

Köszönöm én is a segítséget! De ha már itt vagyok, tudna nekem valaki karácsonyfa dísz készítéséhe tanácsot, esetleg mintákat, sablonokat, tippeket adni. Kifejezetten a gyöngyből készült holmik érdekelnének! Kösz-kösz előre is!


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

én is köszönöm ezt a segítséget


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

ha bemész az alexandrába vannak gyöngyfűzős könyvek és van karácsonyfa díszítéses is.


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

nagyon jó ez az oldal és nagyon jó könyvek is vannak fent


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

majd leszedek 1-2 ha elérem a 20-at


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

ma nagyon hideg van :S brrrrrrrrrr majd meg fagyok


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

és még mennyi hozzászólás van vissza????


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

húúúú de sok:S


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

senkivel nem tudok most beszélgetni?


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

nincsen itten senki :S


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

egyedül vok


----------



## Márta néni (2010 November 26)

Már nagyon türelmetlenül várom, hogy meglegyen a húsz!


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

valaki nem akar velem beszélgetni?


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

még7


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## muszika88 (2010 November 26)

és köszönöm szépen még egyszer ezt a topikot


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Rossz a telefonom.


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Megcsinltatom


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Mert lefagy.


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

yamaha


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Honda


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Suzuki


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Ducatti


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Gilera


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

tryum


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Aprilia


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Malaguti


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Ezek jó motorok.


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

És a koccsik


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Ford


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

Audi


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

mercedes benz


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

opel


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

peugeot


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

honda


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

suzuki


----------



## rolandva (2010 November 26)

alfa


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

fekete


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

fehér


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

piros


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

méregzöld


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

égszínkék


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

szürkeköd


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

banánsárga


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

láthatatlan


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 26)

vörös


----------



## amanyesz (2010 November 26)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## hurkagyurka321 (2010 November 26)

*köszi*

jó a tipp de még mindig nem értem miért jó ez a fórumnak, mármint 20 értelem nélküli komment akár... mindegy, remélem ez is jó volt egynek...


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

mert így van megírva a forum-motor


----------



## kantár (2010 November 26)

*Nem csak a 20 hozzászólás miatt*

Értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék kedves Kormányos, de az ABC betűi nekem nem tetszenek, és azt a szabályzat szerint -úgy értem- törlitek is. Öröm, hogy jól van a kutya, a keresztszemes partner-keresőnek megírom, hogy finom kezem van, de arra alkalmatlan. Kérlek, ne töröld, ha nem muszáj. Üdv!


----------



## kantár (2010 November 26)

*Nem off?*

Hozzászóltam a "kormányosi" tanácsadáshoz közvetlen ott, de nem az itt találhatókhoz. Ott kellett volna megjelennie....nem?


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz


 Az enyém is


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Hideg van


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Esni fog a hó


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Gyűjtöm az üziket


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Jó hétvégét


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Még kell néhány


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

üzi


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Még 8


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Még 7


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Még 6


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Még 2


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Talán még 1


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 26)

Meg van mind a 20????????


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Oké!


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

A 2.!


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Megy ez!


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Lassú!


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Na még.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Ez az.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Na.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Még.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Gyorsan.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

11.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

10.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

9.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

8.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

7.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

6.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

5.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

4.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

3...


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

2..


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

1.


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Elvileg meg van!!!!


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

elég körülményes itt regisztrálni.


----------



## sukársanyi (2010 November 26)

hideg van


----------



## sukársanyi (2010 November 26)

nehéz regisztrálni


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

és lassú is a szerver


----------



## sukársanyi (2010 November 26)

ejjj már nem sok van hátra


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

lde lehet hogy csak nálam


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

bocs, Ide = de


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

csak7 ?


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

f


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

lassan vlesz meg a 20 ..


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

csak én vagyok itt?


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

14


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

???


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

...


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

kft


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

kft?


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

még egy?


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)




----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

a


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

b


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

c


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

d


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

e


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

f


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

g


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

h


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*juhuu megtaláltalak titeket*

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*s.t.a.r.t*

Nagyon sok könyvetrek van


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*canada*

Így elsőre kicsit tényleg bonyolult lehet


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*toronto*

de remélem menni fog és tölthetek fel is le is könyveket én is


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*vancouver*

remélem a feltöltés is simán megy majd


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*chicago*

ma egy hete jött meg a Kindle 3-mam


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*new york*

egy kedves blogos barátnőm szólt rólatok


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*london*

ő nagy rajongója az oldalnak


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*paris*

még sosem voltam Kanadában


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*venice*

de egyszer nagyon szeretnék eljutni


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*vegas*

gyönyörű lehet, csodaszép természeti kincsekkel


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*ohio*

ha sikerül teljesértékű taggá válni


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*huston*

megtanulok feltölteni


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*kentucky*

milyen volt a Hálaadás?


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

Akkor 1


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*alabama*

nálunk sajnos nincs


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

és 2


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*dallas*

hány órás út lehet a London - Vancouver közötti repülőút?


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*tampa*

Elmennék Disney Land-be, Floridába


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

7


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*miami*

Itt most 5 Celsius fok van


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*philadelphia*

várom a karácsonyt


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

9 ez a kedvenc számom


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*juhuuuu*

voltunk moziban


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

10 - én is várom a karácsonyt


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

11 - ez a másik kedvenc számom


----------



## buvarka07 (2010 November 26)

*de izgi*

marcu jófej! puszi


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

12 - és ezt is szeretem


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

13 - puszi neked is, köszi, te is jófej vagy


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

14 - mit írjak még??


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

15- mondjuk valamit?


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

16- valami


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

cserben hagyott a technika, de nem hagyom magam
szóval 17 - a húgom hétfőn lesz 17 éves


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

18- még 2


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

19 -


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

20- kész yuppi


----------



## MihalyMiklos (2010 November 26)

megvolt a 20 hozzászólás, eredmény 0, szóval mi is a szabály?


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

jó éjt


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

hello


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

még nagyon sok kell


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

a 20-ig sok van még


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

köszönöm


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

14( azaz tizennégy)


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

15(azaz tizenöt)


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

16- hamarosan megvan


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

17 már csak 3


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)




----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)




----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

ez a huszadik


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Budapest


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Budaörs


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Budakeszi


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Budajenő


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Törökbálint


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Diósd


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Érd


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Solymár


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Nagykovácsi


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Üröm


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Budakalász


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Páty


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Fót


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Dunakeszi


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Csömör


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Kerepes


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Kistarcsa


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Nagytarcsa


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Pécel


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Maglód


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Vecsés


----------



## remke (2010 November 27)

Gyál


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

Vannak jó idézetek!


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

*idézet*


:4:


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

Életed viharai között légy olyan, mint a madár, amely alól ha kivágják a fát, nem a mélybe zuhan, hanem a magasba száll.


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

4.


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

[FONT=&quot]nem érdemes bármi elvesztése miatt szomorkodni, mert kapsz helyette újat - valaminek a vége egyben egy másik kezdetét jelenti[/FONT]


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

Mindig használj jóízű szavakat, soha nem tudhatod, mikor kell lenyelned őket.


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

Aki nem mutogatja magát – ragyogni kezd. Aki nem dicsekszik – sikeres lesz. Aki nem követel tiszteletet, azt elfogadják vezetőnek. Aki nem küzd senkivel, azzal senki sem képes megküzdeni.


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

Csak a kicsinyes embereknek vannak rosszindulatú megjegyzései, és csak a kicsinyes emberek sértődnek meg ezeken. Légy nagy ember!


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

*6*


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

még 11 kell


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

*p*

\\m/


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

kiss


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

16


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

:7:://:


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

18


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

:444::33:


----------



## tbori (2010 November 27)

:11::11::11:

megvan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

sziasztok


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

hihetetlen hogy nem elég hogy egy csomó dolgot megtaláltam az oldalon


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

még abban is segítetek(tippek) hogy hogy érhetem el őket a lehető leghamarabb


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

köszönöm


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

:55::55:


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## timso (2010 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## timso (2010 November 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

van egy törpesünöm


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

3 hónapos és macskakaját eszik


----------



## timso (2010 November 27)

Már csak 3!


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

annyi a gond vele, h éjszakai állat


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

így este nem igen hagy minket aludni


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

már csak 11


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

nagyon jó ez a topic  köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

végre esik a hó nálunk


----------



## timso (2010 November 27)

2


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

ilyenkor minden békés és nyugodt


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

minden és mindenki megváltozik


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

télen történnek a csodák


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

már csak 4


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

kár, hogy melegszik az idő, mert ahogy esik úgy olvad is rögtön


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)




----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

2.....


----------



## timso (2010 November 27)

1


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

és sikerült  köszönöm mégegyszer


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

és ahkiknél már esik a hó azok fürödjenek meg az első hóban


----------



## timso (2010 November 27)

Megvan!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

11


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Én is csatlakozom


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Itt gyönyörüen süt a nap, de nagyon hideg van.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

még 18 üzi kell


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Fel kellene már kelni, de nagyon lusta vagyok.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Itt esett egy kis friss hó, süt a nap


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Üdv weberk!


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Ki az ágyból Mackó koma!


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Szia Maci!


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Mit főzzek ma magamnak?


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Hogy ityeg a fityeg?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Még 14 ablak és felkelek!


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Én ma eperkrémlevest főzök, másodiknak valami húsos dolgot,aztán desszertként császármorzsa.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Ffi vagy nő vagy?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Hát már jobban is ityegett


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

2 ablakkal előtted járok


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

hallom, Pesten sok a hó..


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Mit szeretnél, fiút vagy lányt?


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

itt Győrben kevéske esett


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

az leszel,akit szeretnék?  mindegy


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

sztem fiú vagy egyébként


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Én csak a háztetőt látom innen, és ott éppen olvad. Az utcán még nem voltam.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

5 válasszal előtted járok


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

féluton


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Hát igen a nickből könnyü volt következtetni.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

paparappapaa


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

nem hiszem el hogy otthon esik a hó itt Londonban meg semmi:S


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

annyira nem, eléggé uni név


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Egy filmet keresek. Tegnap megtaláltam a letöltő linket, de sajnos nem mentettem el.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

Szia Jmarinee! pedig igen, Pesten állítólag 15-20 cm hó van


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

milyen film? lehet,h tudok segíteni


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

na már nincs sok vissza


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Már itt sem esik, süt a nap hétágra, én meg ágyban vagyok még egy laptoppal  Szomorú hétvége


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 27)

8


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

hahó


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

milyen film?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Az elit alakulat


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

megvan a 20.wow


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Az egyik torrenten megvolt, most meg nem találom


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

elküldjem neked a torrentfájlt?


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

melyik torrenten?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Na még 5


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

az egész kell, v csak bizonyos rész?


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

az egész xviden kb 9giga


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

megköszönném

nem engedi beirni az email cimemet

macko50kukacgmail.com


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

köszönöm. Melyik torrenten van meg?


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

oke.mindjart küldöm!


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

ncore-n egyébként. az a legnagyobb


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

akkor a 9 gigás kell?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

[email protected]

az email cimem


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

te melyiken vagy fent?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Igen küldjed, letöltöm. Köszönöm szépen


----------



## oldris (2010 November 27)

jmarinee írta:


> nem hiszem el hogy otthon esik a hó itt Londonban meg semmi:S



igen Londonban semmi, de skegnessben szakadt a hó 
jo volt erre visszajönni :lol:


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

szia! elküldtem neked.


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

rapidshare, megaupload, media fire......


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

megkaptad?


----------



## macko50 (2010 November 27)

Köszönöm szépen, megkaptam, nagyon kedves Tőled

Most már én is tudom, hogy milyen nemü vagy


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

milyen gyors neted van?


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

szívesen


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

nekem most mennem kell.


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

további szép 7végét mindenkinek!


----------



## weberk (2010 November 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

egy!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

kettő!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

három?


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

négy!!!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

öt!?


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

"Hat"


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Hét....


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Nyolc*********


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

kilencz


----------



## norbi87 (2010 November 27)

Köszi


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

tíz!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Jó étvágyat kívánok mindenkinek!!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

12!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Még 7!


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

És még Öt....


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

tizenhat


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Lassan vége


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

tizennyóóóóc


----------



## kantár (2010 November 27)

*Nekem nyolc*

honnan tudod, hogy 8? Én már állandó tag vagyok a profilom szerint. Már 30 hozzászólást (többet) is írtam (nem abc). A blokkolt filmnél 22 van, de még mindig kér ötöt...és mindig ötöt. Nagy leszek mire megértem.


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

és még egy....


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Én is elég régen regisztráltam, nem tudom, hogy ennek mi a jelentősége, hogy csak írogatok ...


----------



## Trach (2010 November 27)

Most akkor várok pár napot és meglátom, hogy működik-e.


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Szépen süt a nap, jó napot!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Óh! kiss+!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

abcd


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Heló!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Na ez meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Ah.


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

aaaaa


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

a 
Na ez meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Jgyni 
Na ez meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Na ez az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Na az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Na meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hurá.
Na ez meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hurá ez az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hu ez meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hurá.
Na ez meg!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hát ez meg az!


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hát ez!


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

a már meg van.


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Hát ijet, hihetetlen!


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

*B, *megvan


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

Ugye.


----------



## ordas47 (2010 November 27)

Teljessen kész kifáradtam.


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

Hú de sok van még.


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

még 12 kell.


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

11


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

10


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

kilenc és fél.


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

Nyolc és fél.


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

ja menyinél tartok


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

haatt


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

jajaj az idegeim öööt


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

4 és még . egy mperc.


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

össze zavart, hol tartok.?,)


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

jaj meg van kettőnél.


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*Kisérlet*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



Talán rájöttem?


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

1 és még egy kicsi


----------



## Kissgabi (2010 November 27)

Húúúú kész vagyok teljesen.


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr2*

Jaj de jó,írni már tudok,kérdés,hogy jól értettem e?


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr3*

Sok szép kép van a tarsolyomban,szívesen leírom hol láthatók!:cici:az nincs(virág,pille,táj,város...........)


----------



## Iglice (2010 November 27)

Még csak ez a 4.Kitartás!!!!!!!!


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr4*

Hahó,igensok jó zeném is van ám!Azám!:4:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*?*

Mit Te számolsz Iglice,hány a dróton a gerlice?


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr5*

Az a gyanum,rájöttem,eddig mit nem értettem!


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr6*

Jó lenne,ha tudhatnám,bejön e a taktikám?


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr7*

Ha jönne egy válasz erre,nem lennék elkeseredve!


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr8*

De ha nem jön az sem baj,majd meglátom mihamar.:..:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr8*

Nincs kontrollom,hú de baj!:kaboom:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr9*

Levelezek hát-saját magammal!


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr9*

Nem bírom már egyedül(tücsök koma hegedül----ne ha nyár lenne):12:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr10*

Igen ám ,de tél van,ha kinézek-leesett az első hó!:7:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr11*

Nem sok ,de fehér,reggel még hóterhesek voltak a fák,mostanra leolvadt.:23::23:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr12*

Elég gyorsan haladok,vajon arra amerre akarok?:55:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr13*

Nocsak,nocsak hideg azért vagyon.(nem nagyon):0:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr13*

Kicsit mostam így írok,hogy így is lássatok.


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr14*

Aki hallja adja át,próbálom átugrani az akadályt!:ugras:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr15*

Ha sikerült és,ha nem lassan végetér kísérletem!:3:


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*pr16*

Megyek inkább havat hányok,annak több értelmét látok!\\m/


----------



## GsMester (2010 November 27)

*Bocs*



Kissgabi írta:


> jaj meg van kettőnél.



Bocsi Gabi,ilyen vok(de nem gonosz-ok?)


----------



## tom.faubl (2010 November 27)

a


----------



## tom.faubl (2010 November 27)

most 20 vagy 5?


----------



## tom.faubl (2010 November 27)

hány kiló 1 font?


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

Jéj! Remek a lehetőség. Akkor hát szóljak hozzá, okosan. Hogy ne legyen egészen haszontalan, próbálok valami szépet.


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

hal vagyok néha, úgy képzelem


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

vagy helikopter és a propellerem


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

egy faágba valahogy beleakad


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

a világra levelek hullanak


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

vagy zöldben kutyasz.r a hó alatt


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

valahogy emléknek pont ottmaradt


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

az életben egyetlen, ami olyan


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

mint amilyennek tényleg szánva van.


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

ágyba bújtak a halak az este,


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

hogy pikkely ér a pikkelyekre


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

mert hínárral úgy körbeszőve


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

vannak lenn, hogy már előre


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

látom, amint fönt lebegnek,


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

hogy halakból dögök lettek


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

és hogy rajtuk épp jóllaknak


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

azok, akik még halak maradtak


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

valami csalogatja őket ott, a vízégbolt, és benne csillagot


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

árulnak olcsón és kitűzhetik, hogy mutogathassák, a seriff van itt


----------



## Viviomszál (2010 November 27)

csillaggá válunk mind a tengeren, a vízben hívogatjuk akiken, nincsen még csillag, s a mellük alatt

nem szív van, nem lélek, hanem halak.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

De jó! Én is már egy órája verset kerestem...


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Karinthy Frigyes

EGYSZERŰSÉG

(Szabolcska Mihály paródia)


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Nem hivalgó, cifra páva


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Nem modern az én szivem.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Egyszerűség lakik benne


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Mosolyogva szeliden.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Egyszerű, de tiszta nóták


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Amiket én dalolok -


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Mert a szívem súgja őket,


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Nem is olyan nagy dolog.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Úgy csicsereg az én szívem


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Egyszerűen, szabadon,


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Mint a pintyőke madárka


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Fönt a lombos ágakon.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Ami a szívemen fekszik


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Azt dalolom, semmi mást:


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Legelő, kicsiny birkáktól


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Tanultam a versirást.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Egyszerű és tiszta nóta,


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Gólyafészek, háztető -


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Nincsen benne semmi, ámde


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Az legalább érthető.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

A jó Isten egyszerűnek


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Alkotta az eszemet,


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Nincsen abban nagy modernség


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Csak szelídség, szeretet.


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Kicsi kunyhó, szerető szív,


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Messze égbolt, tiszta, kék -


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Fulladjon meg Ady Endre


----------



## Grey01 (2010 November 27)

Lehetőleg máma még.


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

"Ami múlandó, az nem igaz"


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

*File(ok) feltöltése - kérlek várj...*


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

n


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

n+1


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

_n+1_


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

1
1
2
3
...


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

....


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

... 5 8 13 21


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

34
55
89


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

:/


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

*Köszönjük az üzenetküldést! Most átirányítunk az üzenetedhez.....?*


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

-.-


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

""_""


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

köszi


----------



## Viern (2010 November 27)

ez kicsit... fura dolog ....


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

ésmégegyszer


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

nagyon kellett ez


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

mert


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

nekem


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

kellene


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

de


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

nagyon


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

sok idő


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

bepötyögni


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

a


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

húsz


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

hozzászólást


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

még


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

van


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

hátra


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

a


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

megváltásig


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)




----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)

ésmondjátok testvéreim Hallelujah!


----------



## Dioxid (2010 November 27)

vvnxnx

jó

huhh

:444:azta

hello

egyetértek

*csősztök
*

facebook

valami

sgjggh

djj

hf

jk

őjklpfzu

sfghnadsfcadtzuerz

a35gf1goőá

gfuiőágfk-v-


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

1,2,3,4,5,6


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

7,8,9,10,11,12


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

13,14,15,16


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

17,18,19,


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

20,21,22


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

23,24,25


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

:d


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

26,27,28


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

29,30,31


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

32,33,34


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

35,36,37


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

38,39,40,


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

41,42,43


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

44,45,46


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

47,48,49


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

50,51,52


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

53,54,55


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

56,57,58


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

utsó


----------



## Gaby0726 (2010 November 27)

nah még egy utolsó


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

reggel


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

hideg


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

pára


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

vizes ablakból


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Sziasztok, nagyon jó ez a topic, örülök, hogy gondoltak a kezdőkre is.


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

még5


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Lesett az első hó.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Kíváncsi vagyok milyen lesz a telünk.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Alig várom már hogy teljes értékű tag legyek.


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

554ss


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Hajrá kezdők !


----------



## berta1 (2010 November 28)

Abc


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Mindenki számolja az első 20-at ?


----------



## berta1 (2010 November 28)

Hajrá kezdők


----------



## berta1 (2010 November 28)

Az Én kutyám is neveletlen,


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Havas eső.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Holnap is havazik ?


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Fúj a szél.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Még hét.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Még hat.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Visszaszámlálás.


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Még négy.


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

minden ok


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Három


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

minden ok ma


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Kettő


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Egy


----------



## dodger35 (2010 November 28)

mégegy


----------



## Gilgames 2010 (2010 November 28)

Még egy ráadás. Meglegyen az öröm


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

*varrok*

foltvarrok


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

macskam van........


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

a macska 14 eves:Nunu


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

masik macska Margit


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

Nunu szobacica


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

Perzsamacska


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

Nunu cukorbeteg


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

A macska cukorbetegseg gyogyithato


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

sokat varrok


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

folton foltot varrok


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

sut a nap


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

nem esett ho


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

holnap havazik.........


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

zik, zik.........


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

Micimacko


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

fazik


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

menni kene


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

nincs meg a 20


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

na, itt a macska!


----------



## itakira (2010 November 28)

ehes nunu


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

*(*

végre


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

itt vok


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

itthon


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

80


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

király


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

canada


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

.hu


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

Jó ooldal


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

kircsi


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

34


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

1970 sde


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

húúú4


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

mindjárt,


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

meg,


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

lessz,


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

naaaa,nem soká


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

meg vann


----------



## jooco (2010 November 28)

Húúúúrrrrrááááá!!


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

már csak 6


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

nohát 5


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

naaaaaaaa


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

bronzérem


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

mindjárt


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

yesssssssssss:11::11:


----------



## jmarinee (2010 November 28)

szupcsi


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

*köszi*

köszönöm szépen hogy felraktad


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

*köszike*

Nagyon szépen köszi a feltöltést!!!


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

nagyon érdekes téma oda kell rá figyelni


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon jó kellett is a suliba


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon jó tényleg köszönöm a feltöltést


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

*Élménypedagógia

*nagyon jó köszike


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon jó köszike


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

érdekes köszi


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon hasznos a kicsiknek tetszeni fog


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

köszi szépen nagyon hasznos


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

köszi szépen


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

nagyon jó köszike


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

köszike nagyon jó!


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon jó köszi


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon jó !!!


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

nagyon jó köszi hogy feltetted


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

köszi a feltöltést


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon jó köszike hasznos nagyon


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

nagyon jó köszike a feltöltést


----------



## dina124 (2010 November 28)

ez nagyon tetszik köszike


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

a


----------



## simicsko (2010 November 28)

000
Nem rossz!!!


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

á


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

b


----------



## simicsko (2010 November 28)

1111


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

c


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

d


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

k


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

f


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

é


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

mmm


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

ghjkl


----------



## kitticica89 (2010 November 28)

fff


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

a válasz: nem


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

a másik válasz: igen


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

1


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

4


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

6


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## kretapor (2010 November 28)

nem tudom hanyadik


----------



## kretapor (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## kretapor (2010 November 28)

de unom ezt


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

nem tesz semmit


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

ez a 20.


----------



## nsenki (2010 November 28)

21


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (2)


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

nagyon álmos vagyok


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

de nem fogok aludni, mert itt minden érdekel


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (3)


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

Jajj , bocsi nem is köszöntem nektek. Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

Engem leginkább az ezotéria érdekel, tudom, hogy sok dologra most fogok csak rálelni.


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

szeretem a jó könyveket is


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (4)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (5)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (6)


----------



## nazzz13 (2010 November 28)

Üdv mindenkinek, állítólag Pesten szépen esik a hó, meg tudja valaki erősíteni?


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (7)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (8)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (9)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (ten)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (elf)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (dirty dozen)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (13)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (14)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (15)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (16)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (17)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (18)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (19)


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

Én is üdvözöllek, és persze mindenkit!


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit (20)


----------



## rumblefish (2010 November 28)

na, és még 1 utolsót


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

A jótett mindig elnyeri méltó büntetését.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

A kétely a bölcsesség kezdete.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Ha nem tudod, hova akarsz eljutni, valószínűleg máshova fogsz megérkezni.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Soha ne próbálj utánozni senkit, mert csak a második legjobb leszel.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

A sírban majd eleget pihenünk.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Filozofálni nem más, mint megtanulni a halált.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Az emberek nem olyanok, amilyenek lehetnének, hanem olyanok, amilyenek lehetnek.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

A múlt, a jelen és a jövő közötti különbség csak illúzió, még ha oly makacs is.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Légy okosabb, mint a többi ember, de ne áruld el nekik!


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Ahol a gondolkodás véget ér, ott ostobaság kezdődik.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Légy realista! Követelj lehetetlent!


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Én végeztem a feladat oroszlán részét: üvöltöttem!


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Földön kívüli intelligencia? Először a Földön találjunk valamit!


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Az élet egy vicc, a halál pedig a poénja.


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Ha éhes vagy, nyalogass sót, attól szomjas leszel!


----------



## Lesle (2010 November 29)

Hogy kerülnek a "Fűre lépni tilos!" táblák a gyep közepére?


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Sumér azaz Magyar Himnusz


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Országok országa,Törvénytudás népe
Napkelet, s –nyugat közt
A Világnak fénye.
Nagy a Te nemzeted,
Nagy a Te végzeted,
Oly messze magasztos,
Hogy föl sem érheted.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Mint a magas mennybolt,
Szíved mérhetetlen,
Életed gyökere
Szent és sérthetetlen.
Hegyek, árnyas rónák,
Hős Föld büszke népe,
Ez a Te végzeted
Ősi öröksége.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Erős, gazdag vár vagy
De az örök Törvényt
Amit Isten rád rótt,
Vállalnod kell önként
Hogy beteljesüljön
Győzedelmes végzeted:
Úr oltára Te vagy,
Emeld föl a fejed!


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Petőfi Sándor: Már minékünk ellenségünk…

Már minékünk ellenségünk
Egész világ, látom én;
Szegény magyar, be magad vagy
Ezen a föld kerekén!

Akivel mi megosztottuk
Asztalunknak ételét,
Ruháinkat, hajlékunkat:
Éhenkórász volt elég.

Aki hozzánk jőne mostan
Bajainkat osztani,
Aki velünk kezet fogna:
Nincs barát, nincs atyafi.

No de semmi, jó az isten,
Ugy lesz, ahogy lenni kell:
Hagyjanak el! csak magunkat
Mi magunk ne hagyjuk el.

És mi nem hagyjuk magunkat,
Míg lesz egy kéz és egy kard;
Fogadom azt, hogy megbánja,
Aki bántja a magyart!

Hosszu a mi türelmünk, de
Ha egyszer kifakadunk,
Akkor aztán hosszu ám és
Rettentő a haragunk.

Tudhatják az ellenségink,
Mint viselünk háborut,
Ha pedig már elfeledték,
Jól van, majd eszökbe jut.

Úgy elütjük-verjük őket,
Ha türelmünk megszakad,
Hogy magunk is megsajnáljuk
Szegény nyomorultakat!

Pest, 1848. április


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Ady Endre: Seregesen senkik jönnek

Minden semmirevalónak,
Gácsnak, svábnak és zsidónak:
Grádics adatott:
Itt alant már csak egyedül
Maradok…

Sürög a vad, magyar élet,
Még a némák is beszélnek
S uccám ellepik
S bárki taknyost egy bősz iram
Fölrepit.

Seregesen senkik jönnek,
Megrabolnak, elköszönnek
Gúnnyal, szabadon,
Mi bennem gyült, mindenkié.
A vagyon.

Mind a szépet, amit hoztam
S ami új, nagy, átkozottan
Sok, pazar ige:
Úri, léha nullák raja
Söpri be.

Álmagyarok s jöttment népség
S címeres, ronda cselédség
S nagyúri nagyok:
Ez időben, itt, valaki:
Én vagyok.

Új igéim tán nem hatnak,
Rossz frigyesim elhagyhatnak
S nőhet a fülem,
De nem lesz itt semmi, soha
Nélkülem.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Dsida Jenő: Kerülöm a nevedet (Erdély)

Azt mondják, kerülöm a nevedet,
nem beszélek rólad, nem dicsérlek,
mert a Gonosz csókolta meg a számat.

Pedig a gyantaszagú fenyvesekben
mindig levett kalappal járok,
sebes, mély vizeid bennem zúgnak.

Ma órákon át gyermekes örömmel
néztem, hogyan halásznak a vén
parasztok a zajló Maroson

s mikor a szabályos, négyszögű lékből
halat rántott ki valamelyik,
úgy-e hogy neked köszöntem meg?

És mégis kerülöm a nevedet,
melyet káromkodó kocsisok és
esküdöző kalmárok szájából hallok,

melyben önhitt szónokok dagasztják
naggyá magukat s pletykaszájú
vénasszonyok lubickolnak bóbiskolva,

mely úgy elkopott ércnyelvünkön és
szánkon, mint egy ócska köszörűkő
és már-már semmit sem jelent.

Inkább megkerüllek valahogy: azt
mondom, hogy valaki vagy,
magok csiráztatója, emberek álma,

kicsi őzikék együgyüsége,
szálerdők erős magosba-húzója,
apró madarak énekeltetője.

Vagy csak gondolok rád s elhatározom:
ma minden mosolyom téged jelent, -
vagy csak kívánlak és elhatározom:

ma minden kézfogásban a te kezedre
ismerek. Vagy csak érezlek
behúnyt szemmel, átlehelni a lelkemen,

mint a legtitkosabb, legédesebb
hangulatot, mely egyedül köt
a földhöz, drága nyomorúságaimhoz.

Mint a napot, mely bőrömre süt
s melyet némasággal síratok meg,
mikor lehull a hegyek mögé.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Boldogasszony Anyánk (Régi Himnuszunk) (1714)

Boldogasszony Anyánk, régi nagy Pátrónánk!
Nagy ínségben lévén, így szólít meg hazánk :
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Ó Atya Istennek kedves, szép leánya,
Krisztus Jézus Anyja, Szentlélek mátkája!
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Nyisd fel az egeket sok kiáltásunkra,
Anyai palástod fordítsd oltalmunkra.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Kegyes szemeiddel tekints meg népedet,
Segéld meg áldásra magyar nemzetedet.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Sírnak és zokognak árváknak szívei,
Hazánk pusztulásán özvegyek lelkei.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Vedd el országodról, ezt a sok ínséget,
Melyben torkig úszunk. Ó nyerj békességet.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Irtsd ki, édes Anyánk, az eretnekséget,
Magyar nemzetedbõl a hitetlenséget.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Hogy mint Isten Anyját régen tiszteltenek,
Úgy minden magyarok most is dicsérjenek.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Tudod, hogy Szent István örökségben hagyott,
Szent László király is minket reád bízott.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Sokat Fiad ellen, megvalljuk, vétettünk,
De könyörögj értünk, s hozzája megtérünk.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Jézus Fiad elõtt hajts térdet érettünk,
Mert ha nem cselekszel egy lábig elveszünk.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!

Dicséret, dicsõség legyen az Atyának,
A te szent Fiadnak s Szentlélek mátkádnak.
Magyarországról,
Édes hazánkról,
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról!


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Régi magyar áldás

Áldott legyen a szív, mely hordozott,
és áldott legyen a kéz, mely felnevelt.
Legyen áldott eddigi utad,
és áldott legyen egész életed.

Legyen áldott Benned a Fény,
hogy másoknak is fénye lehess.
Legyen áldott a Nap sugara,
és melegítse fel szívedet.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Hogy lehess meleget osztó forrás,
a szeretetedre szomjazóknak.
és legyen áldott támasz karod,
a segítségedre szorulóknak.

Legyen áldott gyógyír szavad,
minden hozzád fordulónak.
Legyen áldást hozó kezed,
azoknak, kik érte nyúlnak.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Áldott legyen a mosolyod,
légy vígasz a szenvedőknek.
Légy te áldott találkozás,
minden téged keresőnek.

Legyen áldott immár,
minden hibád, bűnöd, vétked.
Hiszen aki megbocsátja,
végtelenül szeret téged.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

őrizzen hát ez az áldás,
fájdalomban, szenvedésben.
Örömödben, bánatodban,
bűnök közti kísértésben.

őrizze meg tisztaságod,
őrizze meg kedvességed.
őrizzen meg Önmagadnak,
és a Téged szeretőknek


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Nostradamus jóslat

Jön majd egy ember a második
Milennium után, ki felette áll
minden torzsalkodásnak: Ő lesz az itt
ki Pannonföldről Istenhez kiállt,
s Isten meghallgatja imádságait.

Ő lészen az, kinek uralkodása folytán
Pannónia ismét erős lesz és gazdag
Nagyobb lesz, mint akármely szultán
az Ő szavára minden országban adnak
s önként fejére bíznak minden hatalmat.

A kétezredik év után hamar
Nagy lesz az ország és erős,
Visszatér hazájába minden magyar
S magyar földben nyugszik minden ős.
De a magyar föld része lesz a nagynak,
Erős királyság, melynek nincs határa,
A keresztények farkasai már nem ugatnak,
Krisztus ellenségeit a föld kizárja.

A második ezredév után
Pannónia váratlan erőre kap,
Királyok gyűlése lesz Budán,
De császáruk magyar marad.
Kelet s nyugat központja lesz,
Egy évszázadra legyőzhetetlen,
Szembeszállni velük nem érdemes,
Uralkodik a Lélek és a Szellem.

Jön új nemzedék, mely erős lesz
S nem szégyelli többé, hogy magyar,
A vének nemzedéke önmagán erőt vesz
S nem csak önmagának túr és kapar.
Erkölcsében megújul majd az ország,
És büszke lesz minden fia,
Mert ámulatba ejti egész Európát
Ezerszáz év elteltével Pannónia.


----------



## ryse (2010 November 29)

Jézus evangéliuma 


“1.) Messzi idők ígéretét teszem valóvá most, hogy emberként jöttem ide közétek.

2.) Nem volt ez szükséges addig, míg atyáitok lelkéből a szeretet imádsága törhetetlen hittel érkezett az örökké lett Mindenhatóság fényvilágá ba.

3.) Amíg a földi ügyeket az Égi Törvény örök rendje irányította.

4.) Amíg az emberi gonoszság meg nem rontotta bennetek az istenfiú ság méltóságát.

5.) Amíg az örök Szeretet Teremtőjét – akit ti Istennek neveztek – meg nem gyalázták e gonoszok azzal, hogy más népek legyilkolását ez örökké való rendelésének és akaratának hirdetik.

6.) Amíg a mindent előre elrendező és a földi ügyeket is irányító Fényvilág Igazsága helyett – az ember- és állatáldozatokat követelő, gonosz akaratát, hogy az istenfiakat emberi szolgákká tehesse – „Törvény nek” nem nevezte egy parázna nemzetség.

7.) Meglátjátok és halljátok is, miként ostorozom majd őket, mint mérges kígyók fajzatait, kiknek szája gonoszul és hamisul szól, mert csak önszeretet és önérdek lakozik bennük.

8.) Akik nem akarják észrevenni az Idők jeleit és azokban az Igazságra intés felemelt ujját.

9.) Akik Istennek tisztelik a maguk-csinálta írást, azt „Törvénynek” nevezik, hogy a sötétségben járók útját irányítsa.

10.) Engem meg akarnak ölni, mert tudják, hogy én vagyok a Világ Világossága, de az én beszédemet nem értik, mert nincsen bennük Igaz ság.

11.) Ha majd legyőztem a halált és visszatérek a Fényvilágba, titeket is üldözni fognak az én nevemért.

12.) De érettetek és mindazokért, akik majd nektek hisznek, járom végig emberi utamat, hogy Atyánk Igazsága megszentelődjék és mindnyájan egyek legyetek az Ő Igazságában.

13.) Így teszek bizonyságot arról, hogy Ő küldött engem e világra, hogy az igazak és hívek megőriztessenek minden gonosztól.

14.) Mert a gonoszok a hazugságot és a bosszút vallják istenüknek. Majd eltitkolják és meghamisítják az én beszédemet is, amit az Igazságról hirdetek, hogy titeket a Fényvilágból a sötétség útvesztőjébe tereljenek.

15.) Azt fogják nektek mondani mindennap, hogy bűnösök vagytok és bűneitek terhétől csak az ő feloldozásuk szabadíthat meg titeket.

16.) De ne higgyetek nekik, mert nem születtetek bűnösöknek, hanem sokan meggyengültetek a Lélekben.

17.) Tartsátok meg azért és kövessétek az én tanításomat, hogy a Lélek által mindig elérjetek engem és megmaradjatok az én Igazságomban.

18.) Meg kell hát tisztulnod az önmagadba való nézéssel.

19.) Ha saját lelkedbe nézel, már ketten vagytok a megújulásra: jószándékod és az elhatározás, hogy jóváteszed azt, mit gyengeségedben rosszul végeztél. Jóvátevésed, lelked így megtisztulása, örömöt ad.

20.) Ilyenkor nézz a Fénybe. Én vagyok ott is Veled és új erőt kapsz.

21.) A Lélek Világosságára gyújtott Tűz is szent. Általa is tisztulhat Lelked, hiszen láthatod hatalmát a gonoszság elégetésére. Ne nézzed hát csak tűznek, mert bizony égi Fény az is. Jóra való elhatározásodat örökíti, jóvá tett vétkeidet elégeti. Szent fogadalmak születnek a Tűzbe, Fénybe vetett tekintetekkel.

22.) A Fény-tüze és a Tűz-fénye adja lelkednek sugarát, mely segít is, gyógyít is – ha úgy akarod és kéred a Kegyelem erejét hozzá.

23.) Maradj hűséges és fordulj hozzám, hiszen emberi, apró, igaz dolgaidban is megsegítlek. – De igaz légy útjaidon akkor is, ha a gonoszok közelítenek hozzád.

24.) Nehéz az Igazság útja – de ha a Fényt követed, szembe állsz vele, akkor a sötét árnyék mögötted van. – De bizony, ha hátadat fordítod a Fénynek, csak a sötétség vesz körül, melyben legnagyobb teher a saját árnyékod.

25.) Én úgy parancsoltam: “Szeressétek egymást, mint én szeretlek titeket!” – Ez legyen életvizeteknek a forrása: a SZERETET.

26.) Szeresd nagyon atyádfiát, családodat, nemzet-testvéreidet, hiszen közéjük születtél. Sorsotok is egy – közös.

27.) A nemzetség, melybe Isten rendelt, földi életed vára, otthona. Hozzá láncol az Igazság. Ha eltéped e láncot, olybá leszel, mint a hulló falevél, melyet a szelek visznek magukkal s egyszer elvész valahol a feledés sarában.

28.) Maradjatok meg nemzetségetek erős hajtásának, mert kőtelességetek az Igazság tanítása – az én földi munkám folytatása.

29.) Fogjátok erősen egymás kezét és ne féljetek! Én veletek vagyok, de összefogott erőtök, közös akarattal és törhetetlen hittel végzett munkátok szükséges ahhoz, hogy veletek maradjak.

30.) Kaptok majd jeleket tőlem, amikor az idők megkövetelik. – Küldök majd vigasztalókat is. Egyszerű Fénylátókat. Nem hatalmasokat.

31.) De maradjatok meg mindig a FÉNYBEN, mert amint majd erősödik a gonoszság hatalma a Földön, úgy majd az épített, gazdagsággal és pompával berendezett templomok is a sötétség házai lesznek.

32.) De én veletek maradok a világ végezetéig!”


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Szép ez a Régi Himnusz.


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Nektek melyik a kedvenc versetek?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Vagy ki a kedvenc költőtök?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Kedvenc sport?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Kedvenc ország?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Kedvenc étel?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Várjátok már a karácsonyt?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Hová mentek szilveszterezni?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Mit kívántok az újévre?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Ez a 16.


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Nemsokára elérem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Már csak 2 van hátra.


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Közeleg....


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Megérkezett.....


----------



## anoli13 (2010 November 29)

*20 hozzászólás/16*

Remélem elfogadhatáak a hozzászólások.


----------



## anoli13 (2010 November 29)

*20 hozzászólás/17*

Örülök hogy tagja lehetek a CanadaHun-nak.


----------



## anoli13 (2010 November 29)

*20 hozzászólás/18*

Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## anoli13 (2010 November 29)

*20 hozzászólás/19*

Legyen szép hetetek! (Have a nice veek!)


----------



## Azsolti (2010 November 29)

Hallgatni arany.


----------



## anoli13 (2010 November 29)

*20 hozzászólás/20*

A JÓISTEN áldjon meg minden CanadaHun tagot.


----------



## anoli13 (2010 November 29)

*20 hozzászólás/21*

És azokat is, aki ezt a honlapot látogatják, mint vendégek.


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Állj fényben, mikor beszélni akarsz. (Varjú indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

A Föld összes gyermekét szeretettel látjuk tanács tüzeinknél. (Szeneka indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Az igazság nem történik, hanem van. (Hopi indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Lopott étel sosem tesz jóllakottá. (Omaha indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Kinek egyik lába egy kenuban van, másik egy csónakban, bele fog esni a folyóba. (Tuszkaróra indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Sose ülj, mikor az idosek állnak. (Krí indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Minél többet adsz, annál több jó dolog történik veled. (Varjú indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Az emberek törvényei úgy változnak, ahogy a tudásuk változik. Csak a szellem (Isten - a szerk) törvényei maradnak mindíg ugyanazok. (Varjú indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Nincs halál, csak világok változása. (Duvamis indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

A föld legfelsobb törvénye a Nagy Szellem törvénye, nem az emberé. (Hopi indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Isten szavai nem olyanok, mint a tölgyfa levelei, melyek elszáradnak, és lehullanak a földre, hanem olyanok, mint a fenyo, mely örökké zölden áll. (Mohawk indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Mikor a legendák megszunnek, az álmok elmúlnak, nincs többé nagyszeruség. (Sóni indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Minden, amit az Ero tesz, körben teszi. (Lakota indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Egyes felnottek inkább gyermekekre hasonlítanak. Ok az igazi emberi lények. (Lakota indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Emlékezz, hogy gyermeked nem a tulajdonod, hanem a Teremto küldte ot hozzád. (Mohawk indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Kinek sok gyermeke van, sok otthona van. (Lakota indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Ahol az igazság jelen van, nincs szükség sok beszédre. (Arapahó indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Ne járj mögöttem, nem vezethetlek. 
Ne járj elottem, nem követhetlek. 
Járj mellettem, hogy eggyek lehessünk. 
(Jút indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Nézd fiaid és leányaid. Ok a te jövod. (Oneida indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Az álmok bölcsebbek, mint az emberek. (Omaha indián nemzet)


----------



## cyberehippie (2010 November 29)

Legfontosabb tanítónk a saját szívünk. (Sájen indián nemzet)


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*egy szép idézet*

Én azt mondom éld az életed úgy, ahogyan akarod. De figyelj az apró jelekre, és keresd a megoldást minden kérdésedre. Lehet, hogy nem fog elsőre sikerülni.De ne add fel. Az a lényeg, hogy küzdj !


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*Idézet.......*

Ha van valami amit megbánhatsz életed során, az az ha nem használsz ki minden percet arra, hogy boldog légy...teljesen mindegy mitől, lehetsz attól, hogy rájössz arra te is tetszel annak a helyes srácnak aki neked nagyon bejön, valóra válik egy álmod, táncolsz az esőben, örömödben sírsz, érzed, hogy csak a tiéd a pillanat, érzed, hogy szeretnek és még sorolhatnám... mert, mert a boldogságnak rengeteg árnyalata van, azért mert mindenki ugyanazt akarja, mégis mindenkinek más a fontos...nem mindenki tudja először, hogy neki mi az, de ha te már rájöttél, szerencsés vagy, és soha ne hagyd elveszni...


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*Idézet*

Azok mernek félni, akik bátrak tudnak lenni. A bátorság nem a félelem hiánya, hanem a félelem leküzdése. Aki nem fél, az nem tudja, miről van szó.


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*idézet*

Az emberek sohase várják az ostobától, hogy okosat tegyen, de lesik, hogy az okos mikor tesz ostobát.


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*idézet*

A világon az emberi ész 
van a legjobban szétosztva. 
Mindenki meg van győződve róla, hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott.


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*idézet*

A legtöbb ember életcélja ez: megtalálni azt az embert élete utolsó napjára, akinek egész életében lennie kellett volna.


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*japán közmondás*

Mindig az az erősebb, aki nem tombol, hanem mosolyog."


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*japán idézet*

"A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer"


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 29)

*idézet*

Baj mindenkit érhet, de az okos ebből is képes hasznot húzni.


----------



## szatika (2010 November 29)

hali


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*még új*

Én még új vagyok és segítség nélkül nemtudom, hogy hogy igazodnék el, úgyhogy köszönöm.
Még elég nehézkesen boldogulok itt, de remélem csak idő kérdése és belejövök.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Jó felidézni gyermekkorunk meséit!


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Én véletlenül találtam rá erre az oldalra és nagyon sok érdekes és hasznos dolgot találtam.


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*keresek*

Két nagyon jó filmet keresek, remélem hamarosan megtalálom őket és újra megnézhetem. Az egyik a Fehér Elefánt, a másik egy sorozat: a Kadétok és kollégisták.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Örülök


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Szeretnék a Picurkámnak minél több régi mesét letölteni hogy meg tudjam neki mutatni mi annak idején min nőttünk fel.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Hogy


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

itt


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Sajnos kevés időm van a gép előtt ülni.


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*köszönet*

Engem egy nagyon kedves, segítőkész lány vezetett erre az oldalra.
Nagyon köszönöm neki!!!


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

vagyok


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Egyszer volt hol nem volt


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

A régi Rocky és Bakacsin mesesorozatot szeretném megtalálni de mindig a játékfilm jön be.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Talán igaz sem volt


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Szerintem nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Santiago Kuba szigetén élő öreg halász, akit már-már a kétségbeesésbe kerget örömtelen élete.


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*csak úgy*

Szerintem a jövőben itt mindent megtalálok, amit keresek és én is tudok feltölteni, hogy más is találgathasson.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

A falu zsidó közössége és vallásának ősi hagyományai mindennél fontosabbak Tevje számára


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Ilyen rossz időben legjobb mesét nézni.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

My name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*kedvencek*

Milyen jó filmet láttatok mostanában?


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Tetszenek a többi fórumpontok is hogy minden műfajt meg lehet találni!


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

A madarak esznek az etetöböl.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Én a RRRrr!című francia filmet láttam!meg is szereztem,szerintem nagyon eredeti és jópofa!


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*Harry*

Már nagyon várom, hogy lássam az új Harry Pottert a moziban.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Szeretem a fanyar humort ami elgondolkodtat.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Ez eléggé érdekes, hogy irni kell bármiről, hogy utána irhassak bármiről.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Engem a Showder Klub tud teljesen kikapcsolni.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

100 éve voltam utoljára moziban!


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

És azt hiszem még eltelik újabb 100 év mire megint eljutok!


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*Street dance*

Most jelent meg dvd-én egy nagyon jó film, mindenkinek tudom ajánlani, aki szereti a pörgős, zenés, táncos, vidám hangulatú filmeket. Street Dance 3D a címe, én még a moziban láttam, nagyon tetszett.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Horrorfilmet például sose néznék!Elég ha megnézem a híreket!


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Közben rájöttem, hogy módosítani is tudom amit elirtam


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Nekem már a tévézés is kihívás,azonnal elalszom.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Tudjátok, miért ment át a csirke az úton?


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

A régi történelmi -királyos,lovagos filmek nagyok tetszenek.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

Én sem, de már a sütőben van


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*showder*

A Showder klubbot én is nagyon szeretem, meg is van pár évad, nagyon leköti az embert és nem lehet megunni.


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Mert ott a zebra?


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Érdekes meglátás!


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

már csak 5 üzenetet kell irnom és akkor 5 üzenettel több lesz


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Sose lesz tavasz!


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

mondj egy számot 6 és 8 között


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*hát*

nekem még sok van hátra, de nem baj megéri


----------



## Nyuszihabcsók (2010 November 29)

Én már a karácsonyt is unom!Folyton azt erőltetik az emberre hogy milyen drága ajándékot vegyen mert ha nem akkor rossz szülő/barát/gyerek stb.!És a lényeg elveszett.


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

most mondj kettőt


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

kettő


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

na sziasztok, nekem megvan


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

ha-ha

Irnék én normális dolgokat is, de olyan nehéz egyszerre 20 helyre hosszasan irogatni


----------



## Imremaci (2010 November 29)

megyek keresni


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*gratula*

Akkor gratulálok, remélem megtalálod a meséd jó verzióját


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*filmek*

Nagyon szertem a jó filmeket, minden kategóriában. Tudok is ajánlani párat, amit ha nem láttál, felttlenül nézz meg, de tudjátok izlések és pofonok, valakinek ez tetszik, valakinek meg az


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*katonás filmek*

katonás filmek:

-Ryan közlegény megmentése
-Kelly hősei
-A Sólyom végveszélyben
-Trópusi vihar (ez vicces, de sok részt nagyon eltúloztak)


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*szerelem*

Szerelmes filmek: (na itt elég sokat tudnék írni)

- Büszkeség és balítélet (nekem ez a kedvencem)
- Szabatság, szerelem (de ez nem a magyar Dobó Katás ) Cashin liberty
- Kegyetlen játékok
- Levelek Júliának


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

Táncos filmek:

- Street Dance 3D
- Step Up 1, 2, 3
- Szívem érted Rap-es 1, 2
- Make it happend

és még nagyon sok van


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*rövid sorozatok*

A rövid sorozatok közül

-Gyűrük Ura
-Karib tenger kalózai
-Narnia
-Twilight
-Tripla vagy semmi
-Harry Potter


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

*hosszú*

Hosszú sorozatok
-Columbo
- Szex és New York
- Kadétok és kollégisták
- Grace klinika
- Jerico


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

Még nagyon jók az igaz történetes filmek, aki még nem látta, annak ajánlom a Saját szavak című filmet és egy hasonló még az American History X. Örültem, hogy itt lehettem és bocsi a sok hülyeségért amit összehordtam így hirtelen.


----------



## Nidzsy (2010 November 29)

Köszönöm!!!!


----------



## Egyficko (2010 November 29)

keresztszemes témára jelentkezem!


----------



## Egyficko (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## Egyficko (2010 November 29)

Ha most elszámolok 20-ig. És így megvan a 20 hozzászólás az jó?


----------



## Egyficko (2010 November 29)

Végül is ha a számtani sorozatot tekinthetjük szójátéknak... akkor jónak kell lennie...


----------



## jurtás (2010 November 29)

Jajj!


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

a béka szép


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

van egy macskám


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

Sanyinak hívják


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 29)

Nagyon jó a topis!


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 29)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## -okoska- (2010 November 29)

ok


----------



## konrad22 (2010 November 29)

lassan már holnap van


----------



## konrad22 (2010 November 29)

kedd


----------



## konrad22 (2010 November 29)

húsz


----------



## konrad22 (2010 November 29)

5:0


----------



## konrad22 (2010 November 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Vik tor (2010 November 30)

még ha csak 8 lenne ;-)


----------



## Vik tor (2010 November 30)

1 orángutánt elkísérni Baden Badenből Voga Vogán keresztül Addisz Abebába vagy visszafelé elég ahhoz, hogy egy gurka serpa harakirit kövessen el...


----------



## Vik tor (2010 November 30)

gyorsan túl kell esnem a következő 2 mondatomon...


----------



## Vik tor (2010 November 30)

bugyi


----------



## Vik tor (2010 November 30)

még több bugyi


----------



## Vik tor (2010 November 30)

a fentiek a Holló Színház egyik Monty Python jelenetének átiratából származnak


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

*Ady Endre*

Az alvó csók-palota

Halálon innen, Életen túl,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Csak férfi-ember juthat oda,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Csak szomorú hím juthat oda:


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Ködben, homályban alszik, alszik


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

A csók-palota.


----------



## kaltenpeti (2010 November 30)

*Kérés*

Sziasztok Magyarok!

A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Kitaláltuk a barátaimmal, hogy a kollégiumban ma activity-t szeretnénk játszani. Itt a „Társasjátékok” topicban találtam pár hasznos dolgot a játékhoz (398, 400, és állítólag a 355-ös hozzászólás lenne hasznos számomra), csakhát van ez a 48 óra, és mi ma szeretnénk játszani. =(

Ha valaki tudna nekem ebben segíteni azt nagyon megköszönném, és hálés lennék. Gondolok pl. olyanra, hogy lenne szíves és elküldene nekem a játékhoz szükséges dolgokat a kaltenpeti kukac gmail.com címemre.

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Ezer szobában ezer asszony,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Fehér, szép asszony várva piheg,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Forró, nagy asszony várva piheg


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

S mint tűzharang, úgy csendül, úgy kong,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Úgy ver a szíved.


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Ajtót ajtóra lopva nyitsz ki,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Mindenütt asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Parfüm, tűz, asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Csók-labirint és ezer asszony


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

És ezer soha.


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Ott fogsz futkosni mindörökké,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Gyáván, vacogva, csóktalanul,


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

S barna hajadra a nagy Ősznek


----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Hóharmata hull.


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

2


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

abc


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

hideg van


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

kilenc


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

abcd


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

zsuzso1 írta:


> hideg van


Csak kinn


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

tizenhat


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## kisdinnye7569 (2010 November 30)

syasztok! nekem is segítenek, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászolás. Köszi atapata!


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

tizennyolc


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

4


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

3


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

2


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

1


----------



## zsuzso1 (2010 November 30)

0


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## Mordek Évi (2010 November 30)

húsz


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

*1*

1


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

*2*

2


----------



## bakaroly (2010 November 30)

22


----------



## slamyt (2010 November 30)

hét


----------



## slamyt (2010 November 30)

nyolc


----------



## anahari (2010 November 30)

nekem még csak a 2.


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

1


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

2


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

3


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

4


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

10:d


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

a


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

b


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

c


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

d


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

e


----------



## piciici (2010 November 30)

f-20


jupííííí


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## ktm68 (2010 November 30)

21


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

1


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

spss


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

spss és problémák


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

Kérdőív kitöltés


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

ebookok miatt regisztrálás


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

20 hsz gyűjtés


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

floodolásnak levés


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

borzasztó idegesítőnek és floodolásnak tartás


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

annak igen


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

szükségtelennek


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

nem érdekes


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

most már végigcsinálás


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

om


----------



## Darkterror58 (2010 November 30)

*Új tagoknak*

Tényleg jó az új tagoknak


----------



## Darkterror58 (2010 November 30)

Abcdefgh


----------



## Darkterror58 (2010 November 30)

Egyedem begyedem


----------



## Darkterror58 (2010 November 30)

tengertánc


----------



## Darkterror58 (2010 November 30)

Hajdú sógor


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

hang


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

*a*

ide


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

bármit


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

be


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

lehet


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

írni


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

i


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

de
b


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

még


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

mindig nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás :S


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

nem is tudom mit írjak még, de szükségem van a Delhussa Gjon sázmokra.


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

számokra


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

na


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

kell


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

egy


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

pár


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

üzenet


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

még.


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

abc


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

def


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

qwe


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

asd


----------



## szetty78 (2010 November 30)

zxc


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

o


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

np


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

standard deviáció


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

n


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

k


----------



## adnoctum (2010 November 30)

o k k k kjj


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

augusztusban elveszett a csivavánk.


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

rengeteg plakátot ragasztottunk ki


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

állatorvosoknál érdeklődtünk


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

az interneten minden elképzelhető helyre feltettük a fotóját,


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

de sajnos azóta sem hallottunk semmi hírt felőle.


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

még most is naponta átnézem a kutyás fórumokat remélve,


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

hogy egyszercsak felbukkan a talált kutyusok között....


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

nagyon hiányzik.


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

kösz, kösz remélem működik


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

nem mintha nem olvasgatnék szivesen


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

viszont kell nekem a Macskák könyve


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

minél előbb


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

és láttam volt valaki olyan édes


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Csiribiri csiribiri 
zabszalma - 
négy csillag közt 
alszom ma.


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Csiribiri csiribiri 
bojtorján 
lélek lép a 
lajtorján.


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Csiribiri csiribiri 
szellő-lány - 
szikrát lobbant, 
lángot hány.


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

hogy felrakta ide


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Csiribiri csiribiri 
fült katlan - 
szárnyatlan szállj, 
sült kappan!


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

egyébként vasárnap láttam a Macskákat


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Csiribiri csiribiri 
lágy paplan - 
ágyad forró, 
lázad van.


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

nagyon jó majd nézzétek meg, ha létezik még olyan aki nem látta:9


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Csiribiri csiribiri 
zabszalma - 
engem hívj ma 
álmodba.


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

De szép is lenne, ha egy este, elalvás előtt
Betoppanna Micimackó, hogy látogatóba jött.
És megkérdezné: Véletlenül akadna egy kis méz?
És bölcsen megbeszélnénk, hogy a méz mindig kevés,
És eljönnének Micimackónak az ismerősei,
És Nyuszival együtt barátai és üzletfelei,
S egy égi kar intene, hogy énekelhető egy dal, amit a Babits Mihály bácsi írt nekünk:


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van,
És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

azt hallottam


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

És beszélgetnénk arról is, hogy a lélek mire való,
Mire Micimackó megjegyezné, hogy énekelni jó.
És Bagoly persze mondaná, hogy a pszichózis bonyolult,
És Malacka meg szégyellné, hogy erről nem tanult,
És Nyuszinak eszébe jutna, hogy épp valamit nagyon keres,
De Füles csak legyintene, hogy szóra sem érdemes,
És Zsebibabának elmagyarázni a problémát nehéz,
De Micimackó azt mondaná, tudod, ez olyan, mint a méz.


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

az édesítő rákot okoz


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

nem tudom igaz e, mert akkor inkább lennék kövér a cukortól ez nyilvánvaló


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

bár ez a veszély most nem fenyeget hál istennek


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

Zsuzsanna nagyon szép verseket írsz


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

kedd


----------



## zsuzsannag (2010 November 30)

köszi


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

én is szoktam


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

csak most nincs időm kikeresni az enyémeket


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

sokszor lefagy ez a lap


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

vagy csak a munkahelyemen a rendszer


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

hol van hogy hányszor szóltam hozzá..?


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

talán már a macskáimat sem találom meg....


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

számolhattam volna


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

de zajlik itt az élet


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

bolgár számolás edno


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

dve


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

tri


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

csetri


----------



## Sozopol (2010 November 30)

pet


----------



## mariaeszter (2010 November 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mariaeszter (2010 November 30)

Mariaeszter vagyok


----------



## mariaeszter (2010 November 30)

régóta kézimunkázom


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

mindenkinek jo napot


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

jo otlet volt aki kital ezt a jatekot...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

lassan itt a karacsony...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

kezdodnek a keszulodesek.


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

na meg az ujevrol ne is beszeljunk...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

ki merre megy ujevre?


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

mindenkinek jo bulizast..


----------



## mariaeszter (2010 November 30)

kérlek üzenjetek nekem


----------



## mariaeszter (2010 November 30)

szeretném elérni a 20 üzentetet


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

jedan


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

dva..


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

tri..


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

cetri...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

pet..


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

sest...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

sedam...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

osam...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

devet...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

deset...


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

es kesz...


----------



## kretapor (2010 November 30)

Még mindig gyűjtögetek.


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

a


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

b


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

c


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

d


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

e


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

f


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

g


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

h


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

i


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

j


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

k


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

l


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

m


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

n


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

o


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

p


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

q


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

r


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

s


----------



## géb69 (2010 November 30)

t


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 December 1)

it is difficult


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 December 1)

to post


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 December 1)

when one cannot


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 December 1)

see the links and photos


----------



## sün balázs (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

20


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

19


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

hát nekem kell még vagy 12


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

Bár ha jobban meggondolom csak 11


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

Né, csak most látom hogy 10


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

0


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

Na haladjunk


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

Hol tartok még a 20-tól,


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

már csak 7


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

kezdődik a visszaszámlálás


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

amúgy egész jól elvagyok,így magamban.


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

nem megy?


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

ja várni kell egy kicsit


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

na még 2


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

És itt a vége fuss el véle!


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

Olovastam, hogy a kanadai rendőrség


----------



## Trktiti (2010 December 1)

na és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

lefoglalt egy Ferrarit,mert 200-zal ment


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

eladták és abból levontak 20% bírságot


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

Hát ez nem semmi.KEMÉNY büntetés.


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

Gondolom nincs annyi kátyú meg folt az utakon mint nálunk.


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

Nálunk látott valaki egy szőke bonbázót


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

támaszkodott a Ferrariájának valamelyik mellékút mellett


----------



## bakony (2010 December 1)

várta a szerelőt vagy nem is tudom mit várt, mert belement egy gödörbe és leszakadt az eleje.


----------



## dasboat (2010 December 1)

This is the


----------



## dasboat (2010 December 1)

the big best forum


----------



## dasboat (2010 December 1)

in the word !!


----------



## dasboat (2010 December 1)

all the planet!!


----------



## dasboat (2010 December 1)

have nice day!!


----------



## dasboat (2010 December 1)

and welcome to toronto!


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

legyen az első


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

*Sziasztok*

Szeretnék


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

adfs


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

letölteni


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

ezért


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

20 üzit


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

küldeni


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

már


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

csak


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

hiányzik


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

bocs


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

ja


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## bubika1313 (2010 December 1)

hurrá!


----------



## hopogasz (2010 December 1)

*hozzászólás*

igazad van, érdemben hozzászólni csak az anyag teljes ismeretében lehet. üdv.hopogasz


----------



## hopogasz (2010 December 1)

*hsz*

inkáb3 legyen


----------



## rjano (2010 December 1)

Jó napot!


----------



## rjano (2010 December 1)

Esik az eső.


----------



## rjano (2010 December 1)

Szerencse hogy nem fagy


----------



## Bogyee01 (2010 December 1)

*?*

ennek így egyébként nem sok értelme van... ez a 20 hsz kötelező megszerzése így baromság...


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Nekem a chello úgy letíltotta az innen érkező üzeneteket, hogy csak lestem, mi lehet a baj


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

szerencsére rájöttem, és más email címet kellett megadnom


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

nagyon szeretek kézimunkázni


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Hát ha ez a szabály akkor ez


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Mi később jöttünk, így ezt el kell fogadni


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Én nagyon örülök az oldalnak


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Szakad a hó! Sajnos


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

A nyarat imádom


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Egyáltalán nem hiányzik már a csapadék semmilyen formája


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Kislányom beteg


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Úgy örülök, hogy most már tudok üzenetet írni!


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Jó sokan vagyunk itt és ez szuper


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Ma zúzapörköltet főztem nokedlivel.


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Már csak 5 üzenetet kell írnom


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

és visszaszámlálás....


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

1 Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## handi71 (2010 December 1)

Most már vajon fogok tudni letölteni is?


----------



## vevike01 (2010 December 1)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

még 17


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

felgyorsítom


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

nine


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

nyolc-üres a polc


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

hét-kiflit süt a pék


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

hat-hasad a pad


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

Öt-megérett a tök


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

4 -dörög az ég


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

Három-Te leszel a párom


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

Kettő-csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

Egy-megérett a meggy


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

20


----------



## Lexi54 (2010 December 1)

Hurrá! Üdv. mindenkinek! Köszi a lehetőséget.Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*hozzászól*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*k*

w


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*l*

l


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*k*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*h*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*d*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*t*

kiss


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*d*

:d


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*s*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*z*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*i*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*i*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*o*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*e*

:11:


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*z*

:--:


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*i*

:4:


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*p*

:d


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*j*


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*p*

:4:


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)

*ü*

:d


----------



## kisdidus (2010 December 1)




----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

Már csak a fele kell!


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

mikor tölthetek le már???


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

A feltöltéseim sikeresek!
De a le


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

Hassznos dolgokat találtam!
De még nem tudok letölteni!


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

Nehéz szakma ez a zenész szakma!


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

Ez már a huszadik!!!!!


----------



## zenegabi (2010 December 1)

Most már enyém a világ? -


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

abc


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

dgf


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

jó az oldal


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

mikor tölthetek le?


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

ez már 21 és már jó?


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Első


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Lehet, hogy már öreg vagyok, de nem mindig látom az szabályok értelmét.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Például ez is egy ilyen szabály.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Én olyanokat gyűjtök, amik kereskedelmi forgalomban már jó pár éve (évtizede) nem kaphatók.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Természetesen nem kereskedelmi szándékkal.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Főleg zenéket (mikrobarázdás lemezeket) szoktam keresni.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Persze elsősorban a Hungaroton (Qualiton, Pepita stb.) lemezeit.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Ezek közül is különösen azokat, amelyeket a mai napig nem adtak ki CD-n.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Most egy pillanatra megakasztott a rendszer, mert azt hiszi, hogy szavazást akarok indítani, pedig dehogy.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Folytatom az előző gondolatmenetet.


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Jók ezek a monológok


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Ennek a szabálynak csak van értelme :-D


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

T


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Hat


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

_Hét_


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Haladok...


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Kilenc


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

X.


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

...


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Ma, 11:25 PM


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 1)

Kések egy percet


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Előbb ledobott az internet, de nem adom fel!


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Nem csak letöltő vagyok, próbáltam már megosztani másokkal a gyűjteményemet.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 1)

Feltettem néhány nagy- és kislemezt, kabarét, sportközvetítést.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Mikor folytatni akartam, ott is új szabályok vártak.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Először csak a letöltés, de végül már a bejelentkezés is megváltozott.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Feladtam, bár jól esik néha találkozni a feltöltéseim más általi újratöltésével.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Visszatérve a Hungarotonra. Szinte már bűn, amit a CD-kiadásokkal csináltak.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Szinte egyetlen "összes lemeze" kiadás sem tartalmazza az adott előadó valamennyi felvételét.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

"Kedvencem"  a Loksi V. (dupla) albuma, ahol lazán lehagytak egy számot.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

A CD borító a nagylemez alapján készült, így azon olvasható Laux "Ikarus 254" c. száma.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Ezzel elérték, hogy több diszkográfiában ez a szám már az előző szám részeként szerepel.


----------



## papadi (2010 December 2)

Folytathatnám, de elértem a 20-at, így majd legközelebb


----------



## Ilduska89 (2010 December 2)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Én most ezennel elkezdem...


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

2


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

És persze én is üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

valami nem jó


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

*új belépő*

új vagyok és nehezen igazodom el ,nagyon sok a húsz üzenet


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

most már igen...egy ideig nem láttam az előző hozzászólásaimat


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

*új tag*

A netezésben is kezdő vagyok,de nagyon igyekszem


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

kettő már megvan


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Üdv Margó, én is most kezdtem délután a 20 üzenetet írogatni. Legalább van itt valaki...


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

miért kell 2napos regisztrációs ,nagyon sok.


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

örülők neked zsuvi!


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

azt hittem,hogy regisztrálok és már nézhetem a képeket.


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

A gyerekek mellett ritkán jutok a géphez és akkor is nehezen boldogulok


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

Ha minden igaz akkor ez már a 8.üzenetem


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

Nagyon csendes ez a fórum,csak én irkálok?


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

Remélem valaki megsajnál és este 8.körül már nézhetem a keresztszemes mintákat!!!


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

Furcsa magamnak irogatni


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

ez a 12.


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

lassan mennem kell vacsorát késziteni


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Írok én is, csak közben dolgoznom is kell.
Úgy néz ki, te gyorsabban meg fogod szerezni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

a mai vacsi gyors lesz,


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

én már nem dolgozom,igy nekem könnyebb


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

milyen kaját csinálsz?


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

ez a 16.


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

kolléganőmtől kaptam kedvet a keresztszemes varráshoz


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

Most kezdem,és szeretnék mindent azonnal!


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

Neked is szépen alakul


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Én is türelmetlen vagyok, de Neked mindjárt megvan....


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

húszzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

tizenvalahanyadik...


----------



## Margó1964 (2010 December 2)

mehetek főzni.Zsuvik kitartás.


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

plusz 1


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Köszi Margó! Kellemes estét!


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

Az elöbb engem lebarmoztak...


----------



## Csabesz1 (2010 December 2)

Ez lesz az első.


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Üdv Nektek!


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

...


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Lassan megyek. Mindenkinek kellemes estét!


----------



## zsuvik (2010 December 2)

Ééééééééés megvan a 20.!


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

sziasztok


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

ez így jó lesz?


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

zenee van itt


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

ezt elolvassa valaki?


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

...


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

cba...abc


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

már ez a 7.


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

mi történik ha megvan a húsz?


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

utána már csak a 48 óra a feltétel?


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

én szeretem a kutyákat


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

ki hogy áll ehhez a témához


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

ez elmés megjegyzés volt


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

valaki más valamit?


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

???


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)




----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

az a fránya 20 másodperc


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

még kettő, vagy már csak egy?


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

igeeeen


----------



## jimmy23 (2010 December 2)

ennyi volt?
köszi


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

nekem elvileg már van nyóc...akkor most ez a kilencedik?


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

ez a 10.


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

11, és a monitor felén a kislányom vonatos videókat néz...


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

12.


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

tizenhárom


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

16 .


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

17.


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

és tizennyolc


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

még három


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

kettő


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

namég egy


----------



## fancsalilany (2010 December 2)

biztonság kedvéér még egy


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Épp mesét néz a lányom


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Ma nagyon elfáradtam


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Sokat dolgoztam


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Most meg zenét keresek


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Azért írok néhány szép gondolatot


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Szakíts időt a barátságra


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Ez az út a boldogsághoz


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Szakíts időt az álmokra


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

ez repíti szekered a csillagokba


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Szakíts időt a szeretetre


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Ez az istenek kiváltsága


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Szakíts időt körbetekinteni


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Túl kevés az időnk az önzéshez


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Szakíts időt a kacajra


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Ez lelkünk muzsikája


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Remélem tetszett mindenkinek


----------



## Gabóca05 (2010 December 2)

Akkor ez a 20.


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

2


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## matpeet (2010 December 2)

101


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## matpeet (2010 December 2)

lassú a motorja:S


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## matpeet (2010 December 2)

hol tarthatok?


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

A kereszt szemes témához nem tudok hozzászólni.


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Van viszont egy kutyám.


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Egy németjuhász.Hihetetlen fazon.


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Elég nehéz ezen az oldalon eligazodni.


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Nem tudom mi a fö téma,így csak válaszolgatok.


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

21


----------



## noemi091 (2010 December 2)

22


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

*20 hozzászólás*

2


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

*20 hozzászólás*

3


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

*20 hozzászólás*

4


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

*20 hozzászólás*

5


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

Megvan a fele.


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

Nagyon jó fórumok vannak ezen az oldalon.


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

Már csak kettő


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## vulpes (2010 December 2)

Köszönöm!!!!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Kecskerím: Fröccsen a sár mindent beken
Még a kocsist is ott fenn a beken


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

csujjogató lakodalomban: aki itt bent akadékos, kidobja a klarinétos


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Csujjogatók a lakodalomban: A vőlegény azért kancsal, hátba verték a bakanccsal."[/FONT]


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Csujjogatók a lakodalomban: "Aki minket nem szeret, [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]egye meg az egeret." [/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## tóth géza (2010 December 2)

Itt tényleg minden butaságot lehet írni?


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók a lakodalomban: Aki minket nem állhat, verje ki a búbánat


----------



## tóth géza (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók a lakodalomban:[FONT=&quot] Ez az utca nagyon görbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot], bele ne ess a gödörbe![/FONT]


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Csujjogatók a lakodalomban: Aki itt benn akadékos, kidobja a klarinétos![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gondoltam, hogy Kodály-Bartók gyűjtéssel tudom le a 20 hozzászólás egy részét. 
[/FONT]


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Ez már a tizedik.


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Lakodalmi mondóka: Ha kicsi is a legény, lehet az még vőlegény, [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]széket tesznek alája, úgy mászik fel az ágyra.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Ami nem mindegy: Tengeri csata csúcspontja, avagy csengeri tata púpcsontja


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók: Járjon farod mint a csík, mint akit a bolha csíp!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Ez már a tizennegyedik.


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók: A menyasszony drága kincs, sose mondja azt, hogy nincs!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók: Heje, huja rókaprém, más is hamis nemcsak én!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók. Ide babám egy kis táncra, zizegjen a szoknyád ránca!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók: Hagymát ettem ecetesen, áll a hajam egyenesen!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Na, már csak egy kell!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Csujjogatók: Piros alma gömbölyű, a menyasszony gyönyörű!


----------



## VonTolla (2010 December 2)

Bocsánatot kérek azoktól akiknek nem tetszettek ezek a levélkék, de le kellett valamivel tudnom a 20 hozzászólást. A továbbiakban átmegyek kíméletesbe.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Köszi a lehetőséget! Igyekszem teljesíteni. : )


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Férfi és nő sohasem érthetik meg egymást, mert mindegyik mást akar. A nő a férfit, a férfi a nőt.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Amit ma megtehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra.


----------



## zseka (2010 December 2)

köszi


----------



## zseka (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Az ész mindig a szív balekja.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Ami fáj az nevel.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Aki keres talál.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Minden kezdet nehéz.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Úgy szép az élet, ha zajlik.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Ne csak nézz, láss is!


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

A létezés még nem élet.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

A szorgalmas ember nem vár holnapra.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Nem halat kell adni az éhezőknek, hanem hálót.


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 2)

"A féltékenységben több a hiúság, mint a szerelem.
Semmilyen álarc sem takarhatja el a szerelmet ott, ahol van, és nem színlelheti ott, ahol nincs.
Az ész mindig a szív balekja.
A távollét a kis tüzeket kioltja, a nagy tüzeket fellobbantja.
A szerelem akárcsak a tuz, nem lehet meg örökös lobogás nélkül, mihelyt megszunik remélni vagy félni, kialszik.
Az ész nem sokáig tudja játszani a szív szerepét.
Sokkal könnyebb elfojtani az elso vágyat, mint kielégíteni mindazokat, amelyek követik.
A szerelembol mindig az gyógyul ki hamarabb, aki elobb szakít.
Semmi sem gátolja annyira, hogy természetesek legyünk, mint az, ha természetesnek akarunk látszani.
Nagyobb erények kellenek a jó sors, mint a balsors elviseléséhez.
A bölcsesség a léleknek az, ami a testnek az egészség.
Az irigység engesztelhetetlenebb, mint a gyûlölet."
_La Rochefoucauld_


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Az élet ellentéte nem a halál, hanem a közöny.


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Manóba, nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás, nem tudok aktívan részt venni kreatív témában.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Még mindig kell 6 üzenet.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Hali atinas neked is.


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Szeretem az idézetket, bölcseleteket.


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Szia karika78!


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 2)

A bizalmatlanság a biztonság anyja. 
_Flaubert_


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

LÁtom, Neked is nehezen sikerül a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Amikor boldog vagy, a valóságban élsz. Minden más illúzió, amit Te magad teremtettél."

Zen mester tanítása


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

"A gyorsan szerelembe eső ember egyik hibája, hogy képzelt dolgokba lesz szerelmes." Schaffer Erzsébet


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Vágom a centit


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

...


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

A világot nem megérteni, hanem elfogadni kell.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

És én is vágom a centit.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

Próbálom értelmesen begyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

És lám sikerült a 20.


----------



## karika78 (2010 December 2)

A tudás eszköz, és mint minden eszköznek, a felhasználó kezében dől el a hatása.


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Gratulálok a 20.-hoz!


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Ez a topik hasznos, ám én sem tök értelmetlen dolgokkal szeretném a 20-t összegyűjteni


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Nah, hármat csak össze tudok szedni


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Karácsonyra várni, meleg szobából hóesést látni


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Szállingózik a hó


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Áttetsző arany ingében ragyogva
jött a nyári hajnal az égen át:
azt hitte, hogy még alszom, mert mikor
házam elé ért, elmosolyodott,
körülnézett s a nyitott ablakon
nesztelenül beugrott a szobámba,
aztán könnyű ingét ágyamra dobva
bebújt hozzám a takaró alá.


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

Szabó Lőrinc - Ébredés


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

még nem elég?


----------



## atinas (2010 December 2)

vagy talán csak lassú...


----------



## Storm6689 (2010 December 3)

Sziasztok!Örülök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

*üdv*

Hello mindenki!
Rájöttem, hogy már korábban regisztráltam, de most ismerősöm azt mondta sok érdekeset fogok itt találni.


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

S gratulálok a kanadai magyaroknak, hogy létrehozták ezt a tartalmas oldalt


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

Bár most így létrehozni 20 üzenetet  hát jól van belehúzok


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

pár perc és kész leszek


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

6


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

7


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

9


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

10


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

11


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

12


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

13


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

14


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

Közeledek


----------



## TarOtto (2010 December 3)

namégegy


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

Ó te már túl is teljesítettél!


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

*Thx*

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Tabula Rasa


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Jó, de lehetne gyorsabb.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

6?


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Szép 7 vége


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Nekem 8...


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Kilencek


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Dekád


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

11es rúgás


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Az előbb az eleven-embe tapostam.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

13aska is fog szerepelni a Cowboys and Aliensben. Várós nagyon.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

11:14 jó film volt. Eltérő nézőpontokból. Tetszett.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

tif 2 pdf?


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

online megoldottam


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Havaseső Barcikán. A havasesó az, amikor sms-ezés közben beleesik a telefon a hóba. Hébe hóba leeshet. Leesett?


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

A 18.-a szép nap a megszültésre.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

A 19 1 híjján 20.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Bizonyos kérdések huszadrangúak.


----------



## mlevente (2010 December 3)

Túlteljesítve: 21 az gagyi, de közérthető kártyajáték.


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

4


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

5


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

6


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

hű de szeretnék Torontóba menni 7


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

?


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

Tizenhét


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

Xviii.


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

20-1


----------



## kopi2 (2010 December 3)

20 :-d


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

na most nem tom hol tartottam a számolásban


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

*Szeretnék állandó vendég lenni*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 

Sziasztok! Sokat botlottam meg már ezen az oldalon, bármit keresek, itt megtalálom, legalábbis megtalálnám. Ezért most jó volna összeszednem magam és összegyűjtenem a szükséges hozzászólásokat...köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

Harminc éves vagyok, és szeretek énekelni


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

megvan: 10


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

tizenegy


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

Van egy kicsi énekkarom, a csajok megasztárnak érzik magukat


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

12. kerületben lakok


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

vagy lakom?


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

14


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

látom, közben más i számolgat, nem akarok úgy tűnni, mint aki kimondottan a letöltések miatt szerzi be a 20 hozzászólást, de most sürgős, itt a karácsony és itt megvannak azok az alapok, amikre énekelhetnénk....


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

nekem ez az ötödik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

ez meg a hatodik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

ez a hetetdik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

nyolcadik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

kilencedik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

tizedik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

na már csak tizet kell írnom, addig is lesz egy szép karácsonyi műsorunk, arra készülök


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

tizenegyedik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

tizenkettedik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

A malek-Kulka Boldog Karácsonyt c. midire pályázok, meg Celine Dion dalokra...


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

mindjárt itt a karácsony


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

Most látom, hogy már csak öt van vissza


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

más is várja a karácsonyt, látom


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

ez kábé az ötödik


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

már csak három kell


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

meg a hatodik, hullapelyhes fehérhóóóó


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

én nagyon jó kis könyveket találtam...
a kulkának van karácsonyi albuma?


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

hull a pelyhes fehér ló
jöjj el kedves naplopó


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

eshetne a hó tényleg


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

lehetne szép fehér karácsonyunk


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

15 nap a karácsnyi szabimig


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

várom a mikulást


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

Hull a hó


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

Sőt, szakad


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

ja a mikulást én is és igen, megvan a 20


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

Reggel óta


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

folytatom a számlálást


----------



## mureka (2010 December 3)

hol hull? itt nem történik semmi


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

el sem moccan a lányom az ablaktól


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 3)

Tényleg hamarosan itt a Mikulás és ezzel megvan a huszadik


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

Győrben  4:00 óta esik, cirka 7 órája


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

az erkélyen már 7centis hó van


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

kipucoljátok a csizmát?


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

végre megjött a karácsonyi hangulatom is


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

De ki ám


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

kedvenc sorozatom a házi barkács


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Egy,megérett a meggy!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Kettő,csipkebokor vessző!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Három,légy a párom!


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

abcd


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Négy,bíz oda nem mégy!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Öt,leesett a köd!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Hat,hasad a pad!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Hét,dörög az ég!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Nyolc,üres a polc!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Kilenc,Kis Ferenc!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Tíz,tiszta víz!


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

tim allen a király


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Tud valaki segíteni!Új tag vagyok és nem tudom hol lehet megnézni,hogy mennyi hozzászólás kell még a 20-hoz???


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

S.o.s.


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

harangoznak délre


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

13nál tartasz


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Megvan oké!


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

Légy?


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## Klau75 (2010 December 3)

Akkor ezek szerint nekem megvan a 20???


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

oldalt a nevednél


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

xyz


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

még 4


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## kandi73 (2010 December 3)

Nekem ez a 3.


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

trallala


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

maszkabál


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

trallala2


----------



## m.adri (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

Olyan nagyképűen,


----------



## izufizu (2010 December 3)

*köszönöm a jó tanácsokat*


köszönöm a jó tanácsokat, nem igazán ismerem még itt ki magam.


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

magabiztosan szoktunk ítélni!


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

én vagyok


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

Olyan nagyképűen, magabiztosan szoktunk ítélni! Megvan a véleményünk: ez ilyen, az olyan. Pedig dehogy tudjuk, milyen a másik ember! Egy másik életből csak a felszínt látjuk, a jéghegy csúcsát. De hogy mi is történt egy másik ember életében a születésétől kezdve mostanáig, hogy mitől lett ilyenné, milyen terheket hordoz, mennyi érték és szépség van benne, csak talán nem volt, aki előcsalogassa, észrevegye - sokszor alig-alig sejtjük!


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

..Hogy
megértsd, mennyit ér 1 másodperc, kérdezd meg az autóst, aki nem tudta 
elkerülni a balesetet. Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 tizedmásodperc, 
kérdezd meg a sportolót, aki csak ezüstérmet nyert az Olimpián. Minden 
pillanat kincs, ami a tied. És becsüld meg jobban, mert megoszthatod 
valakivel, akivel tökéletesen eltöltheted. És emlékezz, hogy az idő 
senkire sem vár. A tegnap történelem...


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

Nézd az éjszakát a csillagok és ne az árnyak szerint. Az életedet pedig a mosolyok, és ne a könnyek alapján mérd.


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,
minden, ami nem sértő, nem ízléstelen, nem kötekedő.


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

7


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

9


----------



## henryhill82 (2010 December 3)

hejj és megvaN


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

10


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

11


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

12


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

13


----------



## NevetőPudingok (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

14


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## JohnLuke (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## atapata (2010 December 3)

*kattits a linkre HIDE próba*

[HIDE]http://h-3.abload.de/img/13182274655pdg6.gif[/HIDE]
http://h-3.abload.de/img/13182274655pdg6.gif


----------



## atapata (2010 December 3)

*HIDE próba*

[HIDE]http://h-3.abload.de/img/13182274655pdg6.gif[/HIDE]


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## Starfall (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

4444


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

5


----------



## Starfall (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

ma péntek van


----------



## Starfall (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Starfall (2010 December 3)

> ma péntek van


tényleg!


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

2010 12 03 van ma


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

gyűjtőm a hozzászolásokat


----------



## Starfall (2010 December 3)

üdv mindenkinek!

fura egy megoldás ez a számolás.. nem gáz h telerakjuk az adatbázist felesleggel?

mind1.. 4


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Értékelem a humorod


----------



## Starfall (2010 December 3)

én is gyűjtöm.. de nekem elég is az *5!*

szép napot!


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Egyenlőre ennyi


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Neked is szép napot


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Nemsokára vége a munkának és mehetek haza


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Csak az ut ne legyen jeges


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Csak jőnne már az éjszakás


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Mikulás mit hozol nekem


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

szeretnék egy pici tacskot


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Kis mikulás nagy mikulás van e nálad virgács


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Doktor ur a maga szive sose fáj


----------



## angyalka5 (2010 December 3)

Annyi felesleges van a világon miért pont ez lenne kivétel


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

nagyon köszönöm


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

hull a pelyhes


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

bbc


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

nekem még sok


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

abc


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

már csak 13


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

sietek


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

hogy


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

elérjem


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

a


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

üzenetet


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

reading


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

és 20


----------



## atapata (2010 December 3)

*szánkózás*

http://h-3.abload.de/img/13182274655pdg6.gif


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

üdv


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

jön


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

20-ig


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

lassan


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

de


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 3)

biztosan


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

még kettő


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

még egy


----------



## benya0529 (2010 December 3)

plusz


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

4


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

már 6


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

Na ezt kipróbálom.


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

Köszönet


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

az


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

7


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

ötletért


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

a


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

létrehozónak


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

azaz


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

Zsuzsanna


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

03


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

9


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

-nak


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

ez


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

jó


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

nagy


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

segítség


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

10


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

11


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

12


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

13


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

az


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

14


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

olyan


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

na még 3


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

kezdőknek


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

mint


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## ememese (2010 December 3)

köszi


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

én


----------



## Jupeter (2010 December 3)

Én is köszönöm!


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

jól értem, hogy csak írjak valamit?


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

csak azért, hoyg gyűljenek ahozzászólások?


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

életrajzot


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

regényeket keresek


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

a vak férjemnek


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

hogy így olvashasson


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

és mi is szívesen hallgatjuk


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

én az orvos témát bírom


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

mert egyszer végre


----------



## martsi (2010 December 4)

orvos leszek én is.


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

tegap jöttem haza a kórházböl végre


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

elszakadttak a térdszallagjaim


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

összestoppoltak rendessen


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

hát srácok inkább egy törés!


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

3 ágyas szoba a Merényiben gondolhatjátok!!


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

a kaj kítűnő ,remek minusz 4-5 kiló


----------



## sztájsz (2010 December 4)

bár 1-2 nővér látványa azért kárpótol


----------



## xakta (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## xakta (2010 December 4)

Mailban


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

folytatom


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

még 12


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

+1 nap


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

már csak 10


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

12


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

14


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

holnap folyt köv a célig


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

csokimarcsi írta:


> szerintem nem léteznek


 

ok


----------



## Susimo (2010 December 4)

Nővér nincs, csak ápoló. Beteg sincs csak kliens vagy paciens. De aki szép, az szép.


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

szerintem is


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

szerintem igen


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Ezért most elkezdtem gyűjteni az üzeneteket...


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Aki szép, az szép


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Fel a fejjel


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Semmi remény


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Forza Barca


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Viva barcelona


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Fel a fejjel, Semmi remény


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Csak így tovább


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Gyors létekkel a siker felé


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Gyors léptekkel a siker felé


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Építsd a jövőd !


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Az erő velem van


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Érezd jó magad


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Érezd jól magad


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Több mint egy klub


----------



## pikkencs (2010 December 4)

Sinvergünza Mourinho


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

Szeretném


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

összegyűjteni


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

a húsz hozzászólást


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

de nagyon lassan megy


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

ezt a linket kaptam


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

nehéz így hogy 20 mp-nek el kell telnie két üzenet közt


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

és még a felénél sem járok


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

kint most elég jó idő van


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

szeretnék hímezni egy pillangós képet


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

macisat is szeretnék, azt már találtam egy jót


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

nagyon remélem találok itt egy szép mintát


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

hű még 7 kell és szabad a pálya


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

hétfőn jön a mikulás


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

én elmentem a vásárba félpénzzel


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

tyúkot vettem a vásárba félpénzzel


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

tyúkom mondja kitrákotty


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

kárikittyom édes tyúkom


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

mégis van egy félpénzem


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

meg 20 hozzászólásom is köszönöm


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

16


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

17


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

hol is tartok


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

19


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

20


----------



## suban (2010 December 4)

a


----------



## suban (2010 December 4)

b


----------



## dhajnal (2010 December 4)

+ráadás


----------



## suban (2010 December 4)

Hüpp, meg van már 22 hozzászólás is, eltelt 3 nap reg óta... és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## Raptorz (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

abc


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

köszike


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

már 5


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

megy föl szépen


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

hajrá


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

lépkedek


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

pont pont


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

köszi


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

már haladok


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

szépen


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

lassan megvan


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

még 5 és fél


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

5


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

ez az


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

mindjárt kész


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

2 még


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

köszi a segitséget


----------



## blinker (2010 December 4)

*Mikulás*

*Mindenki rakja ki az ablakba a cipőjét hogy a mikulás tele pakolja*


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

nekem meg 20


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

Már este van.


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

szerintem is


----------



## SzektorBp (2010 December 4)

*est*

nálam is este van.


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Nálam is este van, de már késő.


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

X-Faktornak is vége lett, szerintem nem az esett ki aki megérdemelte.


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Abc


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Araszolok előre


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Hajrá tovább az ismeretlen úton


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

1


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Előre és ne hátra


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Tankcsapda koncert


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Szövegdobozolok


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

3


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

kisfiam görböld be a verőcét mert kidugja a fejit a talpastik oszt leharapja a göbe


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Mz/x


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

If áj wör ö riccs menn...


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Mikrobi a jópofa robot


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

A positive attitude may not solve all of your problems, but it will annoy people enough, to make it worth the effort.


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

I'm not in bad mood.
You are just annoying.


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

I need a six months holdiay. 
...twice a year!


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

After Monday and Tuesday, even the calendar is like: WTF


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Ich bin tehát bin


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

Money doesn't buy happiness, but I would rather cry in my Ferrari.


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Lenti lent van


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

I wonder how policemen on bikes arrest people...
"Alright, get in the basket. Now."


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Nagyon lent, de szép hely főleg a környéke


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Xyz


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

víz


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

7654321


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

kacsa


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

KLM még repül


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

nyócszor nyóc az hatvannégy, te kis kacsa hová mégy?


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Liba


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

abééééééécéééééédééééééeöf


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Nem tudom szerintem Ambi Pur


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

Ich hab' der Tür noch nicht geöffnet.


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Lassan elérem


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

Sagen Sie mal, wo ist bitte die Göethestraße?


----------



## kretapor (2010 December 4)

x+1


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Itt a vége mint az egér farkának


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

If your attack is going too well, than you are walking into an ambush.


----------



## kretapor (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## kretapor (2010 December 4)

14


----------



## kretapor (2010 December 4)

15


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

Mi a közös a botban és az alternatív befejezéses movie között?


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

Ich fehér azt


----------



## Abel01 (2010 December 4)

Mindkettőnek két vége van.


----------



## flavius (2010 December 4)

1012 én nyeretem


----------



## kretapor (2010 December 4)

már nem sok kell


----------



## kretapor (2010 December 4)

végre 20!


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

Nekem 1


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

Már 2


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

Már 3


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

4


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

5


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

6.


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

7.


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

8.


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

9.


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

10.


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

11


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

12


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

14


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

15


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

16


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

17


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

18


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

19


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

20


----------



## paul64 (2010 December 4)

21


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

érdekes működik 19


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## lafecka (2010 December 5)

és most?


----------



## zpl (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## zpl (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## zpl (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## zpl (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## zpl (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## nida1 (2010 December 5)

4 vagy 5


----------



## pillekosbor (2010 December 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Wass Albert: Az angyalok tisztása

Amikor az erdőre kimégy, figyelve lépj, és lábujjhegyen.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Mihelyt a fák alá belépsz, és felrebben előtted az első rigó: akkor már tudnod kell, hogy az erdő észrevett.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Ha megállsz egy pillanatra, hallani fogod a szellőt, ahogy a fák között tovaoson.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Te már tudod, hogy ezt a szellőt az angyal rázta elő, köpenye ráncaiból.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Ha jól figyelsz, a manókat is hallhatod : surrannak, matatnak, itt-ott a sűrűben.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Sok dolguk van, igyekezniök kell.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

A virágokat is láthatod majd, és minden virág kelyhéből egy tündérke les rád.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Figyelik, hogy rontó ember vagy e? Azoktól félnek.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

De te látó- ember leszel, és a tündérek ezt hamar felismerik.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Kiülnek a virágok szirmaira, és kedvesen reád kacagnak.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Amikor rábukkansz valahol egy forrásra, ülj le melléje csöndesen és figyelj.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Nagyon csöndes légy, és akkor hallani fogod a zöld ruhás tündérke hangját a surranó vízből.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Ha pedig jó füled van, és érted az erdő nyelvét, akkor meghallhatod azokat a csodaszép meséket, amiket a forrás, a csermely, a patak tündére elmond ilyenkor a fáknak.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

"Sose nevesd ki senki álmait. Akinek nincs álma, annak nincs is sok mindene. Ha te az emberekben magadat is megismered, az a te lelki biztonságodat fejleszti. "


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Nézeteltérésben küzdj becsületesen - gúnyolódás nélkül.


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

"Tanulj mások hibájából."


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

*Kérdés*

Mire szolgál a 20 üzenetes limit?


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## Ág65 (2010 December 5)

Köszönöm mindenki türelmét!


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Üdv


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

mindenkinek a jobb oldalon van an afórum ?vagyis nem középen


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

matrai1980 írta:


> mindenkinek a jobb oldalon van an afórum ?vagyis nem középen



Nekem középen van!


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

ezek értelmes hozzászólások hogy 5-4
?


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

ez gyors volt troger


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Olvasd el az első hozzászólást!


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

mer nekem el kell húzni a gördítö sávval hogy közéepen legyen


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

6 akkor már


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

matrai1980 írta:


> ez gyors volt troger


Épp gyüjtöm a 20 hsz-t 
Az értelmesebb hozzászólásokat majd a megfelelő helyekre írom. Pl. E-book, társas stb.


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

amúgy anyiszor van igazam ahányszor akarom 7


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

aha értem 8


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

11! Én vezetek.


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

mingyá ittt a karácson


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

megőrülök


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

14 Még a végén behozol...


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Nyűgös a fiam, és többet várok mint 20 mp...


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

tizennégy


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Amúgy 14 hónapos! 16


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Na, ezen kívül még 3!


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

milyen az idő pécsen? itt süt a nap


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

itt eléggé be van borulva. Nálatok van hó?


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

17° lessz


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

majd tavasszal


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

van hó de süt a nap 19 ezerrel


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Értem. Köszi a társalgást, meg is van a 20! Így szórakoztatóbb volt! Remélem még összefutunk más témáknál! Hali!


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

és kész


----------



## matrai1980 (2010 December 5)

csákány


----------



## Troger911 (2010 December 5)

Na, csak leelőztél mi? Léptem.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

*Ok*

Számoljunk


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

3.üzi


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Már csak 17...


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

sok ez a 20


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

ezt sem fogja senki megköszönni..


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

na még pár


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Szőnyi Ferenc a világ legszívósabb embere

| 
2010. december 4., szombat 22:00
A komáromi ultratriatlonista győzött a hússzoros ironman-világbajnokságon. A 76 kilométer úszás, a 3600 kilométer kerékpározás, és a 844 kilométer futás 481 óra 54 perc 10 másodpercig tartott. A világon Szőnyi az ötödik, aki teljesítette ezt a távot.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

A férfi vízilabda Euroliga csoportkörének 2. fordulójában a TEVA-Vasas-Uniqa hazai környezetben egygólos győzelmet aratott a montenegrói Primorac Kotor ellen. A veretlenségüket megőrző házigazdák 3–0-s etappal indítottak, de a végén nagyot kellett küzdeniük a Steinmetz Ádám vezérelte vendégek ellen.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

A férfi vízilabda Euroliga csoportkörének 2. fordulójában a ZF-Eger hazai pályán egygólos vereséget szenvedett a horvát Jug Dubrovniktól. Gerendás György együttese másodszor kapott ki egy góllal, a Dubrovnik második győzelmét aratta.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Háromgólos szegedi vereség Montenegróban 

Bár volt esélye Kásás Zoltán csapatának, végül kikapott első idegenbeli Euroliga-meccsét.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Bud Spencer egyetlen karakterrel
lett bálvány 
Vízilabdázott, vegyésznek, majd jogásznak tanult, de végül színész lett, és a filmes szocializációnkat jobban meghatározta, mint bárki vagy bármi.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

"A filmvilágban egy majom is elboldogulna, elég, ha addig próbáljuk a jelenetét, ameddig nem sikerül."-Bud Spencer


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

A sportolói karrierje után egy könnyebb, megjegyezhetőbb nevet kellett választania a filmes karrierjéhez, ez lett a Bud Spencer. Fele részben a híres színész, Spencer Tracy, fele részben a Budweiser sör után, bár a könyv szerint a Budot egyébként az alkata miatt kapta, ami rügyet, bimbót jelent..


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

"Színészként majdnem mindig ugyanazt a karaktert formáltam meg, ezért a legszívesebben a két olimpiára, az Európa-bajnokságokra és a többi sporteseményre emlékszem" - válaszolta Bud Spencer


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Fiatalon olyan jól úszott, hogy ő lett az első olasz, aki egy perc alatt úszta a 100 méter gyorsat, 1952-ben az olimpián Helsinkiben, majd négy évvel később Melbourne-ban is az elődöntőbe került


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Versenyek előtt szeretett cigizni és dugni. Saját bevallása szerint két dologhoz értett: az úszáshoz és a szórakozáshoz.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Igaznak bizonyultak a délután kiszivárgott információk, a NASA magyar idő szerint este nyolckor bejelentette, hogy eddig nem ismert baktériumot talált a Földön. A baktérium különlegessége, hogy a DNS-e nem azokból az elemekből épül fel, mint a Földön ismert összes többi élőlényé.


----------



## don68go (2010 December 5)

Minden valaha élt földi élőlény DNS-ét, az amőbáktól a T-Rexig, és az emberig öt elem alkotja: szén, hidrogén, nitrogén, oxigén, foszfor - ezek és a kén úgynevezett biogén elemek. A most felfedezett baktérium örökítőanyagában azonban a foszfor helyett arzén van, amiről a tudomány eddig úgy tartotta, hogy teljesen lehetetlen.


----------



## jenobaa (2010 December 5)

Életmüvész a javából.


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 5)

nekem már elvileg megvan mégse megy


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

What do naked fish play with? Bare-a-cudas!


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok !


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Teacher: Name six wild animals. Pupil: Four elephants and two lions!


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Policeman: Why are you driving on the sidewalk? Motorist: It's too dangerous on the street.


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

What did the baby dolphin do when he didn't get his way? He whale-d


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Q. What did the snail say when he hitched a ride on the turtle? A. Wheeeee! ! ! ! !


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Teacher: If I had ten flies on my desk, and I swatted one, how many flies would be left? Girl: One - the dead one!


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Peter poked a poker at the piper, so the piper poked pepper at Peter.


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

Hát ez nem igazán érthető miért jó.


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

Mármint miért kell 20 üzenetet írni? Ennek mi értelme van ?


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

Lassan de biztosan ...


----------



## Edre (2010 December 5)

Csak meglett a 20, köszi a topikot


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Not all men are fools. Some are single.


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

What do you call a happy Lassie? A jolly collie!


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Did you hear about the stupid snake? He lost his skin.


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Policeman: Didn't you hear my siren? Motorist: Sure, that's why I sped up.


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Nobody is ugly after 2am!


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Dyselxics have more fnu


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

What is the difference between a crazy bunny and a counterfeit banknote? One is bad money and the other is a mad bunny!


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

Why did the farmer feed money to his cow? He wanted rich milk!


----------



## lehocz (2010 December 5)

90% of people are made by accident.


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

*Ünnep*

Sziasztok!

Meghitt, békés adventi ünnepeket kívánok Mindenkinek!

Üdvözlettel: Emy


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ” (*Gustave Flaubert*)


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

“A tested a poggyász, amit egész életeden keresztül hordanod kell. Minél több a felesleg rajta, annál rövidebb az út.” (*Arnold H. Glasgow*)


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok!

Ti , hogy érzitek és látjátok? Szerintetek is egyre több ember meri felvállani önmagát és , kimutatni az érzelmeit?
Annyira lélekemelő... ahogyan tisztulnak az emberek, úgy tisztul a Föld...és fordíva.... Köszönjük!

Üdv.: Emy


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

Hálás köszönetem , hogy ebben a korban élhetek és részese lehetek ennek a tömérdek csodának, ami nap mint nap körülölel engem, s szeretteimet!


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

Csodákkal teli szép napokat kívánok Nektek!


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

nah ez igy jó lesz


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

hu már csak 19?


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

:d


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

s


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

z


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

e


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

r


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

et


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

l


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

ek


----------



## emy7 (2010 December 5)

A betegek gyógyulnak, az elesettek felállnak, a hite-vesztett emberek, újra hisznek és bíznak, a fájdalmak enyhülnek, a nehézségek, szárnyra kelnek, s emelkednek....
egyre többen felébrednek, s keresik azt, ahonnan jöttek, jöttünk... ahová tartunk.... 
áldott az emberi lélek, a Földön....


Köszönöm Nektek a megtapasztalást és boldog vagyok, hogy segíthetek!


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

mégg 10


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

ki a virágot szereti


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

kettő


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

rossz ember nem lehet


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

össze akatom gyűjteni


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

vámpírok bálja zenék!!!


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

szeretnék könnycsepp lenni,


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

mit írjak?


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

szemedben megszületni,


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

szeretem a zenét


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

végigfolyni az arcodon,


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

826


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

kettőezerig egybe


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

és meghalni az ajkadon.


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

írjuka számokat


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

lesley pearse könyvek a legjobbak!!!!


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

még 8 kell


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

és asszem a 20.


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## pniki (2010 December 5)

és legyen még azért egy ráadás...hátha... juppiii mr olvasni akarok


----------



## Kentzler (2010 December 5)

kajálni megyek


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## Agraynel (2010 December 5)

Ismeritek az mmorpg-t? Valaki netán játszik valamelyiken?


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

a


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

b


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

c


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

d


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## Trend15 (2010 December 5)

Nagyon szepen koszonom


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

20


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

1 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

2 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

3 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

4 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

5 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

6 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## Sissy20 (2010 December 5)

21


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

7 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

9 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

11 Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

*rajta*

1


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

a 15 elfutott. 16


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

Mindig elfelejtem, hogy a szabályok csak a rendes emberekre vonatkoznak.
(Bill Watterson)


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## vacakom (2010 December 5)

23


----------



## hawkeye (2010 December 5)

vacakom, megkevertel, most kezdhetem a szamolast elolrol !


----------



## Hlavacs76 (2010 December 5)

Üdv mindenkinek új tagként!


----------



## Hlavacs76 (2010 December 5)

01


----------



## Hlavacs76 (2010 December 5)

02


----------



## Hlavacs76 (2010 December 5)

03


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

nekem az ELO német hanganyaga kell


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

még 19 hozzászólás


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

14 jaj de nagy hülyeségnek tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólást ahhoz hogy én letölthessek....


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

9 már számolni sem tudok


----------



## mizo35 (2010 December 5)

gheh


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

nekem az egész magyar vizsla


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

mizo35 írta:


> 13


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

szia!


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

de neked lagalább már megvan!


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok!Úgy látom többen szenvedünk a 20-as számrendszerrel!


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Holnap sajnos hétfő lesz.


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Kint hideg van és sötét.


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Ennyi baromságot még soha nem szedtem össze ilyen rövid idő alatt!


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Lassan végzek!


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

20


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

21,végre!


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Lehet,most már letölteni is tudok majd?


----------



## beakodak (2010 December 5)

*Elixír magazin 2010 - 12.*

*Elixír magazin 2010 - 12.*







[HIDE] ​http://data.hu/get/3256308/Elixir_magazin___2010_-_12..pdfhttp://data.hu/get/3256308/Elixir_magazin___2010_-_12..pdf​
[/HIDE]​


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Nehéz a 20 üzenet


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Kellemes estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Gyorsan-gyorsan, egy könyvre nagyon fáj a fogam.


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Még ma este szeretném kiolvasni!


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Húú, még mindig sok hozzászólás kell!


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Lassú a net


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Túl bonyolultnak tűnik nekem ez az oldal, ráadásul nagyon lassú is. Pedig nagyon jó dolgokat töltöttek fel rá.


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

két hét után én értem


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)




----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

de annyi jó dolog van rajta, hogy megéri foglalkozni vele


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

lassan, de gyűlik a 20


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

de valamit valamiért


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

jó könyvekért pedig megéri "dolgozni" egy kicsit


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Hol lehet egyáltalán ellenőrizni, hogy hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

már csak pár üzi és olvashatom a könyvet


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

azt nem tudom, őszintén megmondom én számolom


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

de biztos meg lehet nézni valahol


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

szerintem a vezérlőpultodban


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

már nem sok kell...


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Az üzenetek száma a hozzászólások számával egyezik meg?


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

már csak egy két


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Már 22 üzenetem van és mégis csak sima tag vagyok. Miért?


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

egy


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

szerintem akkor már tudsz letölteni


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Zulcsu meg van már a 20?


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

sima tag? milyen tagnak kellene lenned?


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

igen, mindjárt megnézem tudok e letölteni?!


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Össze szeretném kaparni a 20 hozzászólást. Segítene valaki?


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

Olvastok is, vagy csak írtok?


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

nem, az üzentek száma nem egyenlő a hozzászólással


----------



## Zulcsu (2010 December 5)

Olvasunk is


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

Én elolvastam amit írtam.


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Ne viccelj, hát állandó tagnak.


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

Zulcsu írta:


> Olvasunk is


 Remek!


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Játszanék én szójátékot is, de nem válaszolt senki.


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

"Értelmet nyert minden. ...


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

...Megköszönni hogy tudnám most Neked?"


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

Naa? Honnan idéztem?


----------



## buruslaci (2010 December 5)

Egy hozzáértő is bejelentkezhetne. Köszike.


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

buruslaci írta:


> Játszanék én szójátékot is, de nem válaszolt senki.


 Ok. Kezdd!


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

lapos-fogó, fogó-pár, pár-harc, harc-
Folytasd!


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

harc-állás


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

állás-hiány


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

hiány-gazdaság


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

gazdaság-minta


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

minta-gyerek


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

gyerek-játék


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

játék-szabály


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

szabály-rendszer


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

rendszer-bontó


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

bontó-kalapács


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

kalapács-ütés


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

ütés-váltás


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

jó volt veletek játszani


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

már csak 19 ..


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

ehhez mit szóltok? 
baba


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

baci


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

cica


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

cammog


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

mogorva


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

vakar


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

karton


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

tonhal


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

hallak


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

lakkoz


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

kozmás


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

másnap


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

naptár


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

tárkony


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

konyha


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

harap


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

raptor


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

torma


----------



## kvicus8 (2010 December 5)

maci


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

a


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

b


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

c


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

d


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

e


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

f


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

g


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

h


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

i


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

j


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

k


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

l


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

m


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

n


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

o


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

p


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

q


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

r


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

s


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

t


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

u


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

v


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

w


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

x


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

y


----------



## Divi (2010 December 5)

és az utolsó - z


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 5)

Érdekes hozzászólásokat olvastam. hihi...


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 5)

tényleg jó lenne jól hozzászólni, de még tanulom az oldal kezelését.


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 5)

tényleg jó, hogy összegyűjthetem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 5)

ez is egy hozzászólás


----------



## beran73 (2010 December 5)

már a nyolcadik...


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

beran73 írta:


> érdekes hozzászólásokat olvastam. Hihi...


 1


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

laszlo967 írta:


> 1


 2


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

laszlo967 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

laszlo967 írta:


> 4


 5


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

10


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

13


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

16


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

17


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

18


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

19


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

20


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

21


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

22


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

23


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

24


----------



## laszlo967 (2010 December 6)

25


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

10


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

13


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

16


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

17


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

18


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

19


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

20


----------



## sztamas85 (2010 December 6)

21


----------



## Odu (2010 December 6)

Két ivócimbora beszélget:
- Mit mondott az anyósod tegnap este, mikor részegen mentél haza?
- Nem tudom, mert a mondókáját még most sem fejezte be.


----------



## Odu (2010 December 6)

A parasztember megveri az anyósát, ám az anyós feljelenti.
- Összesen 1500 forintra büntetem. -mondja a bíró.
- Miért éppen 1500-ra ? -kérdezi a paraszt.
- Mert 1000 a bírság és 500 az élvezeti adó!


----------



## Odu (2010 December 6)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? Azt írta az újság, hogy egy férfi megölte az anyósát.
- Istenem! Vannak még bátor emberek!


----------



## Odu (2010 December 6)

- Az én anyósom olyan, mint egy jó pohár sör!
- Miért, olyan finom?
- Nem. Jéghideg, és mikor elém kerül, habzik a szája.


----------



## Odu (2010 December 6)

Kovács a nyakánál fogva kilógatja az anyósát a tizedikről, majd így szól hozzá:
- Te boszorkány! Mások már megmérgeztek volna, vagy a vasalóval vernének fejbe, de lásd ki vagyok én: szabadon engedlek!


----------



## Odu (2010 December 6)

A börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
- Jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
Mire a rab:
- Mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

*Nincs címe*

Az első


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

A második


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

A harmadik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

A negyedik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Az 5.


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

6.


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

A hetedik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Ez már a nyolcadik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

És ez már a kilencedik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Fele megvan


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

elf


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

A tizenkettedik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Nem szerencsétlen szám a 13


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

És máris a 14.


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

15. következik a sorban


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Ezen kívül már csak három


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Ime a 18.


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Variációk egy témára, 19.


----------



## Bozon (2010 December 6)

Ez a vége, fuss el véle, 20.


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

nekem még sok kell!


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

18


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

tizenhét


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Szeretitek Petrarcát?


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

S ha nevetek vagy ajkamon kel ének,


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

...teszem, mivel egyetlen menedék ez...


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

...hogy elrejtsem szavát a szenvedésnek.


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben. D.L.Readon http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Daniel_L._Reardon


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít. Henry Van Dyke


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Az egyetlen dolog, amire még az istennek sincs hatalma: meg nem történtté tenni azt, ami egyszer már végbement. Arisztotelész http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Arisztotel%E9sz


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Az igaz, hogy a kemény munka még senkit sem ölt meg, de minek kockáztasson az ember? Ronald Reagen http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Ronald_Reagan


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

A törvény legyőzi a forradalmat. De a törvénytelenségből forradalom lesz. Liviu Rebreanu http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Liviu_Rebreanu


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

A szabadság néha nem az, hogy elmegyünk, hanem hogy maradunk.


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

Egy róka úgy mentette meg a kölykeit a haláltól, hogy amikor közeledtek a vadászok, kirohant a fészkéből, át a nyílt mezőn, s miközben magára csalta a figyelmüket, és szitává lőtték őt - a kölykei elfutottak. Így működik az "állati szeretet".
Müller Péter


----------



## homiorsi (2010 December 6)

A nevetés a lélek csillanása. Thomas Mann


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Két orvos beszélget a pszichiátrián. Megszólal az egyik: 
- Van egy betegem, akinek az a kényszerképzete, hogy két majom és egy sámli van a fejében és veszekszenek a sámlin. Már minden terápiát kipróbáltam, de nem használt. 
- Na és ezek után mit csinálsz? - kérdi a másik. 
- Megoperálom és vagy kiveszek egy majmot, vagy beteszek még egy sámlit.


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Orvos: 
- Uram, sajnos prosztatamasszázst kell alkalmazni. 
A beteg négykézlábra ereszkedik. A doki mögé térdel. 
- Na, de doktor úr, mit csinál? 
Orvos nyögve, elhaló hangon: 
- Hogy tudsz ilyenkor magázni?


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

A kórházban egy lányt operálnak. Amikor leveszik a kötést, a páciens csodálkozva látja, hogy két párhuzamos forradás van a hasán. 
- Professzor úr, mi történt velem? 
- Tudja, miközben önt műtöttem, a hallgatóim annyira megtapsoltak, hogy ráadást kellett bemutatnom.


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

- Jaj, doktor úr, azt hiszem, a sok kagylótól vagyok rosszul. 
- Friss volt? - kérdi az orvos, miközben a beteg hasát tapintja. 
- Honnan tudnám? 
- Hogy nézett ki, mikor szétnyitotta? 
- Szét kellett volna nyitnom?


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Szőke nő a pszichológusnál: 
- Doktor úr, engem mindenki ostobának tart. 
- Értem a problémáját. Mondjon el szépen, lassan mindent az elejétől. 
- Dok-tor úr, en-gem min-den-ki os-to-bá-nak tart...


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

- Jaj, doktor úr, én érzem, mennyire árt, de sehogy sem tudok leszokni a dohányzásról. 
- Rágógumival próbálkozott már? 
- Igen, de nagyon büdösen ég.


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Az orvos alaposan megvizsgálja a beteget, ellenőrzi a leleteit, de meg sem szólal, csak hümmög a papírok felett. A beteg türelmetlenül kérdezi: 
- Doktor úr, hát mi bajom van? 
- Azt majd a boncolás mutatja meg.


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

*Nőgyógyásznál*

Fiatal, csinos nő a nőgyógyásznál: 
- Kérem, vetkőzzön le! 
A nő zavarban van, erre a doki leoltja a villanyt, hogy sötétben vetkőzhessen. A nő megkérdi: 
- Doktor úr, hová tegyem a ruháimat? 
- Nyugodtan tegye csak ide, az enyémre...


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Az orvos az egyik betegét teszteli a pszichiátriai osztályon. 
- Mi lenne, ha levágnám a bal fülét? - kérdezi fürkészően az orvos a pácienstől. 
- Nem hallanék jól. És nem is látnék jól. 
- Hogyhogy nem látna jól? 
- Mert leesne a szemüvegem...


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Tűz volt a kórházban. Miután eloltották a tüzet, a tűzoltók főnöke jelenti a főorvosnak. 
- A tüzet eloltottuk. Az alagsorban találtunk három áldozatot. 
Mesterséges légzést alkalmazva kettőt 
sikeresen visszahoztuk az életbe, a harmadik sajnos nem járt sikerrel. 
A főorvos elájul, - mikor magához tér, mondja a tűzoltónak: 
- Tudja maga azt, hogy az alagsorban nincs semmi más, csak a hullaház?


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Cseng a telefon a kórház belosztályán, az ügyeletes nővér veszi fel a hívást. 
- Jó napot kívánok. Szabó Józsefné a 3-as szobában fekszik. Négy napja jött be szívpanaszokkal. A hogyléte felől szeretnék érdeklődni. 
- Igen, most néztem éppen a kórlapját. Az EKG-ja kifogástalan, a vérképe is problémamentes, kisebb szívidegessége lehetett, a hétvégén hazamehet. Ön hozzátartozója? 
- Nem, nem vagyok hozzátartozója. Én vagyok Szabó Józsefné. 
De ebben a kib...ot korházban nem mond senki semmit.


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

- Doktor úr, kérem segítsen! Nagyon hullik a hajam! Mit tegyek, hogy ne veszítsem el mindet? 
- Tegye egy dobozba!


----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Egy nő elmegy a pszichiáterhez. A doktor szó nélkül leteperi, letépi a ruhát róla és jól megdugja. 
Miután a doki kész, így szól: 
- Ez volt az én problémám. És mi az öné?


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

nagyszerű


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Ötlet


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Hogy csak így


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

röviden


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

végigírhatom


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

az üres perceimet


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Ma jött a Mikulás


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Persze zsákkal


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

és kirámolta a nappalit


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Szerencsére elvitte a szemetet is


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Így holnapra már nem lesz dolgom


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Az emberi elme a valódi tanítást nem fogja föl.
Mégis mily szívesen vitáznátok velem.
Ha kétségeitek vannak és semmit sem értetek.


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Amikor a szeretet int felétek, kövessétek őt,
Jóllehet minden útja nehéz és meredek.
És mikor szárnyai átölelnek, engedjétek át néki magatokat,
Jóllehet a belsejében rejlő kardok sebet ejthetnek rajtatok.
És amikor szól hozzátok, higgyetek szavának,
Jóllehet hangja összetörheti álmaitokat, miként az északi szél pusztává sepri a kertet.


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Az általatok érzékelhető és nem érzékelhető anyagi világotok szinte üres. De nem mondható el ugyanez a szellemvilágról.
A világmindenség nagyon is be van népesítve azokkal a szellemi lényekkel, akikkel bár kapcsolatba kerülhettek, de érzékszerveitek nem erre vannak hangolva.
Ez a szinte anyagban szegény, de szellemekben óriási módon gazdag világmindenség éppen a Vízöntő jegyében fordul rá különös módon e szellemvilágra, amelynek gondolatainak töredéke sűrűsödött egykor anyaggá.


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

A zarándok fáradhatatlan lépéseitől egyre szélesebb az ösvény, a hazavezető út. Ez az út soha nem sötét, az előttünk járók fénye addig világítja meg a számunkra következő útszakaszt, ameddig benső szemünk ellát... Nincs tehát alkalom bármit is elrejteni, a sötétség fátyolával eltakarni.
Az Út soha nem üres, soha nem magányos, még ha néha úgy is érezzük.
Nincs sietség, nincs sürgetés. Nincs vesztegetni való idő...
Ezt valahol minden zarándok érzi, ezért ki-ki a maga képessége szerint iparkodik. Néhányan már messze elöl haladnak. Őket követni lehet. Mások leszakadtak tőlünk... Ők majd bennünket követhetnek...
Soha senki nem vándorol egyedül


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

*A zarándoknak három dolgot kell kerülnie:*
– Nem viselhet csuklyát, vagy fátylat, amely mások elől elfedi arcát,
– Nem vihet magával olyan kulacsot, amelybe csak saját ivóvize fér...,
– Nem vihet a vállán olyan botot, amelynek nincs kampója.


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

*Minden zarándok magával kell hogy vigyen az Útra:*
– Egy edényben parazsat, amelynél társai megmelegedhetnek,
– Egy lámpást, mely szívét világítja meg, hogy társai olvashassanak benne,
– Egy erszény aranyat, amelyet nem szór el az út mentén, hanem eloszt társai között,
– Egy lepecsételt urnát, melyben minden aspirációját hozza, hogy lába elé vesse majd annak, aki a Küszöb előtt vár rá...
_A fentieket ki-ki értse úgy, ahogy akarja..._


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

Menjetek földjeitekre és kertjeitekbe, és meglátjátok majd, hogy a méh örömmel gyűjti a virágok mézét, ám a virág is örömmel engedi át a mézét a méhnek.
A méh számára a virág az élet forrása, és a virág számára a méh a szeretet követe, és mindkettőjük számára, méhnek és virágnak egyaránt, örömöt adni és kapni egyszerre szükség és boldogság.
Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

gyökerestől kitéplek én –
de ha meg tudnám érteni, hogy mi vagy,
gyökerestül-mindenestül, egészen:
[FONT=&quot]Istent meg az embert is érteném.[/FONT]


----------



## Annamaria83 (2010 December 6)

*A TÜKÖR TÖRVÉNYEI*

1. Minden, ami másokban dühössé tesz, zavar, „én jobban csinálnám”, megváltoztatnám stb. *AZ ÖNMAGAMBAN VAN. *Minden tehát, amit én kritizálok a másikban, ami ellen harcolok – bennem van.


----------



## Modge (2010 December 6)

nem szeretem a hittérítést


----------



## Modge (2010 December 6)

vagy mégis?


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

hát akkor gyűljön az a 20


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

19 hátra még


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

18(ez el fog tartani 1 darabig)


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

btw csak nekem lassú kicsit az oldal?


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

hát akkor még 16


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

13(huh de rossz szét floodolni itt a mindenséget)


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

fele megvan


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

3(nah mindjárt vége)


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

huh végeztem (és még 1x sry a flood miatt)


----------



## marthonos (2010 December 6)

azért írok még 1 kommentet h tuti meglegyen a 20


----------



## Szatvacila (2010 December 6)

Legyünk kreatívak! Ne számmal, hanem betűvel írjuk ki, hogy még hány hozzászólásunk van!


----------



## Szatvacila (2010 December 6)

Már úgy értem, a kötelező húsz hozzászóláshoz.


----------



## Szatvacila (2010 December 6)

Mert ugye, az nem lenne jó, ha tudnánk, hogy életünkben még hány hozzászólás van.


----------



## Szatvacila (2010 December 6)

Remélem sok százezer.


----------



## Szatvacila (2010 December 6)

Most látom, hogy magamban beszélgetek. Nem baj, jó társaság vagyok. De azért inkább keresek egy beszélgetősebb topikot!


----------



## Berencsi Irén (2010 December 6)

*Kíváncsiság*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...






Hát igen. Valóban a kíváncsiság juttatott ide , hogy írjak.Magyarországon élek egy kisvárosban és rajztanár vagyok. A Googlet nézegetve jutottam el erre a honlapra. Minden ami a kreativitáshoz kapcsolódik érdekel és szeretnék többmindent megnézni és regisztráltam.Remélem sok mindent találok itt amit a munámban hasznosíthatok.


----------



## Mr.Mogyi (2010 December 7)

- Hogyan duplázod meg a Trabant árát?
- ?
- Teletankolod!


----------



## Mr.Mogyi (2010 December 7)

- Melyek a világ legbizonytalanabb állatai?
- A mitévő legyek.


----------



## Mr.Mogyi (2010 December 7)

- Mi az? Nagy, sárga és fáj ha a belemegy a szemedbe?
- ?
- Villamos.


----------



## Mr.Mogyi (2010 December 7)

- Hogy hívják a lyukas óvszert?
- ?
- Kinder Surprise.


----------



## Mr.Mogyi (2010 December 7)

- Mi az a speciális eszköz, aminek a segítségével átlátni a betonfalon?
- ?
- Ablak


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok én még csak most kezdtem, első


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

lehetne ez a második :..:


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

3.


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

a negyedik


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

ötödik :wink:


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

hatodik(a) :7:


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

a HETEDIK te magad légy...


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

8.:?:


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

kilencedik ;-)


----------



## viktoria023 (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok!
Mi az fekete és fehér, de ha legurul a lépcsőn, már kék-zöld? => apáca


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

a tizedik :ugras:


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

1


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

11. imádom ezt a számot \\m/


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

12. :arrow:


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

13. :0:


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

14.


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

15. :shock:


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

16. :smile:


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

a 17. :444:


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

18. ó igen


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

19.


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## Csillucska (2010 December 7)

YES-YES-YES a 20. :88:


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

13


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## Johnny (2010 December 7)

20


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

Úgy


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

látom


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

a


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

fórumon


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

nem


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

csak


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

én


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

vagyok


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

új.


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

hogy


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

itt


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

lehetek


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

20


----------



## misike87 (2010 December 7)

Csak hogy legyen plusz egy


----------



## sotti79 (2010 December 7)

*Hát gondoltam én is felregisztrálok*

Sok érdekes dolgot találok itt és gondoltam énis felregisztrálom magam


----------



## sotti79 (2010 December 7)

És csak hogy legyen plusz 1


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez az első üzenetem\\m/


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a második üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a harmadik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a negyedik üzenetem(messze még a 20)


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez az ötödik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a hatodik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a hetedik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a nyolcadik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a kilencedik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a tizedik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 11-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 12-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 13-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 14-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 15-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 16-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 17-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 18-ik üzenetem


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 19-ik üzenetem


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Én nem találom a számlálót


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

ez a 20-ik üzenetem


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Csak sejtem melyik lehet az


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Nekem üzenetek néven van?!


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

De köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

És mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Ja és persze kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Nem beszélve a boldog új évről...


----------



## szgy82 (2010 December 7)

meg tudod nézni a legutóbbi üzenetednél bal oldalt a neved alatt van!


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

abc


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Angolosoknak: Happy new year!


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

köszi


----------



## ouzert (2010 December 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

hurrá


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

ez a 4


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

még van hátra pár


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

13


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

Hahó!


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## Seszi31 (2010 December 7)

Végre vége


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

Ügyes vagy!


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

Megy ez!


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

*?*

Szia!


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

1, nagyon fantáziadús vagyok!


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

13?


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

Hajrá bobea, mindjárt megvan!


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

és akkor 17


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

szia mezecske77!


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

20 yess


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

*?*

?


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

ráadás


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

1Mi


----------



## bobea (2010 December 7)

no még egyet


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

13


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

1


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

201


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

1202


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

1111


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

111111


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

222


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

22222222


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

mezecske77 írta:


> 4


 


pratte írta:


> mi


 0


----------



## mezecske77 (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

00


----------



## czanna (2010 December 7)

Új regisztráltként mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## Szabó Mary (2010 December 7)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget, bár nem tudom, mennyire lesz meglepő e levélke...


----------



## Szabó Mary (2010 December 7)

Szabó Mary írta:


> Köszönöm szépen a segítséget, bár nem tudom, mennyire lesz meglepő e levélke...


Az mondták, hogy túl rövid az üzenet...
Most már biztosan nem...
Bocs!


----------



## Szabó Mary (2010 December 7)

*Üzenet*

Nem sikreült bekerülnie az üzenetnek elsőre, lehet, hogy nem jól írtam valamit.
Köszönette!


----------



## Szabó Mary (2010 December 7)

*Üzenet*

Próbálkozom küldeni üzenetet, de valamiért mindíg elbotlom...
Üdvözlettel!


----------



## anyuszy (2010 December 7)

Kedves Zsuzsanna
köszi, hogy próbálsz segíteni
anyuszy


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Még mindig gyűjtögetek.6.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Nekem is ez a hatodik üzenetem.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Ez meg a hetedik.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Itt is van a nyolcadik.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Elkészült a kilencedik. Húsz másodperc lassan telik.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Ez már a nyolcadik! Hol van még a huszadik!


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Béna Béla visszafelé számol. Ez már a 11.!


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

12. Túl vagyok a felén!


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

13. hál' Istennek ma kedd van !


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

14. Az kétszer hét törpe.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

15.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

16. Kadet korosztály


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

17+60 - Hetvenhét magyar népmese


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

18. Nagykorúság!


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

19. Már csak egy, ojé!


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

20. Végre vége. Szép kerek szám.Viszlát


----------



## Swayy (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

köszönöm jo az oldal


----------



## Swayy (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Swayy (2010 December 7)

nekem is tetszik


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

kanadai magyar lányok a legszebbek


----------



## Swayy (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

szivesen meg ismerkednék kanadai szeméklyekkel családokkal egy nagyon távoli rokon nekemis él kinnt de ez inkább a rokonom rokona és 37 éve láttam őket utoljára


----------



## sashka_K (2010 December 7)

abc


----------



## sashka_K (2010 December 7)

abcd


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

szeretnénk a feleségemmel kanadába élni 50 évesek vagyunk


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

ezt azért nem szeretném hozzászolni hogy 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20 és kész


----------



## olahl (2010 December 7)

Majd később vissza jövök most mennem kell mert megfagyok ha nem gyujtok be hello


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

22


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

23


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Nekem 2 Westiem.


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

hali


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

jó az oldal


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

a


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

b


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

c


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

d


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

ef


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

g


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

gy


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

h


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

i


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

j


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

k


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

lm


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

oő


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

p


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

q


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

r


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

s


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

t


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

egy


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

talán kettő


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

néha három


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

negyedik


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

zötödik


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

hatoska


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

david fincher: hetedik


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

kilenckedik


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

tizenegy


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

piszkos tizenkettő


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

13 prímszám


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

10+4=14


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

legyen 15


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

majdnem 20, de csak 16


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

17!


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

és tizennyolc


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

19!


----------



## istipisti007 (2010 December 7)

megvan a 20!!!!!


----------



## masina (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## joccer (2010 December 8)

abcd


----------



## joccer (2010 December 8)

3-1=2


----------



## joccer (2010 December 8)

hárrom


----------



## joccer (2010 December 8)

2+2=4


----------



## joccer (2010 December 8)

öt


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

:00:


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

még 8


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

-8


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

még kettő!


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

-7


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

még egy!


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

-6


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

:4:


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

-5


----------



## kXn (2010 December 8)

-4
Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

:4: 
:0:


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Jön 2012 és a kvantumugrás!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Amilyen közel vagy istenhez olyan közel van isten hozzád!
Sai Baba


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Céltalan vitorlásnak még a szél sem kedvez!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

1.Ne döntsd el előre elmédben hova tartasz.
2.Ne feltételezz semmit a munkáddal kapcsolatban.
3.Ne szabj időkorlátokat.
4.Dns-ed sokkal öszetettebb mint gondolnád, benne van a mestertudás!


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

*Köszöntés*

Sziasztok!


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Már megint én vagyok!


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Csak a hozzászólások számát növelem!


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Remélem gyorsan meg lesz a 20!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

szerintem se


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Most lesz az 5.!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

Korg i30 ra van valakinek mulatós stílusa?


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Én ráérek.


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

ajk


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Éppen dolgozok!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

kjlké


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

20 másodperc két üzenet között?


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Zsivaj közepén ülök.


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

az igen


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

műr csak 10


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Becsengettek.


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Mennem kell, 35 perc múlva jövök!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

már csak 9


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Csak egy utolsót gyorsan.


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

na ennyi


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Még sem megyek, mert elvitték az osztályt!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

Egy férfi meséli a haverjának:
- A baleset után királyi dolgom volt. Egész nap csend volt, nyugalom, bármikor nézhettem a meccset a tévében, a haverjaim minden nap meglátogattak, anyám minden nap finom kajákat hozott. De mindennek vége szakadt, amint a feleségem kijött a kórházból.


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Így folytatom tovább.


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Jó lenne ha már a 20. lenne.


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

való világ 4


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Lassan kifogyok a mondatokból.


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

mindjárt 20


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Találtam még egyet.


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Az előző volt az.


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

mondatok


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Megelőztelek!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

már csak 3


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Nekem már csak 2!


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Már csak egy!


----------



## ukmargit (2010 December 8)

Kész!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

öreghegyi


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

árok


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

már csak 2


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

Bene dűlő


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

venyige


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

lápotai


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

csopaki utcák


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

a 20 hozzászólás után kell még 48 óra?


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

pacsirta


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Megy ez!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

határ


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

istenfia


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Remélem nem!


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Próbáld ki!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

nagykúti


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Hajrá!


----------



## zithea (2010 December 8)

álmos vagyok


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

szeder


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

13?


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Esik!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

simoga


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

a t?


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

fenyves


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Juhééééééééé!


----------



## Gork (2010 December 8)

kell?


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Jön a hó!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

hegyalja


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Passz!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

kilátó


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Nem az az erős, aki nem esik el, hanem az aki mindig fel tud állni!
Machiavelli


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

berekháti


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

Jön a hideg!


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

kishegyi


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

szőlőskert


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

rigó


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

kettő


----------



## aquarel (2010 December 8)

*csopaki utcák*

boróka


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

I


----------



## thorma (2010 December 8)

teszt....


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Lehet hogy a tudatlanság boldogít, de csakis a tudás visz előre!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

4 fontos tulajdonság:

1. Tisztalelkűség
2. Becsületesség
3. Jóhiszeműség
4. Együttérzés


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Ne emelj falat magad és a környezeted közé!l


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Aki az egyezséget keresi mindent megtalál!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Arkangyalok
Mihály Tűz 
Uriel Föld
Gábriel Víz
Rafel Levegő


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

*1*

1


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

2.


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

Mindenhol jó, de legolcsóbb otthon.


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

nem attól leszel fáradt ha későn fekszel le, hanem ha korán kelsz!


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

Az embernek nevetni kell a fájó dolgokat, mert másképp oda az ép ész, és az őrületbe hajtja az embert a világ.


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

Az igazi szerelem megengedi, hogy mindkét fél a saját útját járja – mert tudja, hogy ez soha nem szakítja el őket egymástól. 
Coelho


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

A legjobb pránanadi mester már láma Petrezselyem József!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Nehéz úton megyek de olyan fénylő csillag vezérel, hogy nem tévesztem el az
írányt!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Sorsát senki nem kerülheti el, de változtathat rajta!


----------



## rjano (2010 December 8)

Szép napot


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Komoly tudásod mit sem ér , ha nem az emberek javára használod fel!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

A karma törvénye:
Akár a legkisebbet is megtehedet az emeberekért, tedd meg!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Bár a karmák nagyrésze el lett törölve egyesek még mindig szorgalmasan gyüjtögetik a rossz pontokat!


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

Szeretettel!


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

Az igaz szeretet mindig feltétel nélküli! Ezt a legnezebb megvalósítani az életben! Ha megdobnak kővel, dobd vissza kenyérrel!


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## michael1 (2010 December 8)

A matematikát sokan tanítják, de kevesen jól. A jó tanító arról ismerhető fel , hogy a tanítványai szárnyalnak!


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

huss


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

_*[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Minden, amire szükséged van, az a szeretet.[/FONT]*_


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Itt csak borongós, reggel sütött a nap. Szép volt a napfelkelte.


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]A szeretet pedig határtalan és végtelen. [/FONT]


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nincs olyan, hogy elfogy, nem számít, mennyit kérsz belőle. [/FONT]


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Csak gondolj rá, érezd, és már ott is van. [/FONT]


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]A Teremtés „apró porszem”részeként [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]nem tudjuk felfogni a [/FONT] 




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]NAGY EGÉSZ lényegét![/FONT]


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

A gyűlöletnek csak a szeretet vethet véget.- Buddha


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

Ha gyermeked valamiért mindíg mást csinál, mint amit Te szeretnél, akkor josson eszedbe, hogy egy csodálatos tükörbe nézel!


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]A VALÓDI boldogságot csak akkor találhatod meg, ha FELTÉTEL NÉLKÜL szereted ÖN-MAGod, és mások ÖRÖME okozza számodra a legnagyobb boldogságot.[/FONT]


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

*Cato:* 
Gyanakvással tele, kinek rossz a lelkiismerete.


----------



## edigalaxy (2010 December 8)

és 20. köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

Az EGYSÉG, az EGÉSZSÉG benned van, csak fel kell ismerned


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

Jobb egy szál gyertyát gyújtani, mint a sötétségre panaszkodni!_A békéhez nem vezet az út; _ ​


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

_A Béke az Út._


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

_A boldogsághoz nem vezet út;_


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

_A boldogság az Út_


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

_A szeretethez nem vezet út;_


----------



## varizsuzsa (2010 December 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

_A Szeretet az Út._


----------



## varizsuzsa (2010 December 8)

Újonnan regisztráltam.


----------



## varizsuzsa (2010 December 8)

Atiska! Minden esetben!


----------



## Atiska222 (2010 December 8)

Köszönöm!


----------



## varizsuzsa (2010 December 8)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## varizsuzsa (2010 December 8)

Ezzel mélységesen egyetértek!


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Bármit tanulsz, magadnak tanulod.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Nincs olyan rossz, amelyben ne lenne valami jó is.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Mindenki magának tulajdonítja a sikert, a balszerencsét viszont másnak róják fel. ( HOGY EZ MENNYIRE IGAZ )


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Életünk olyan, amilyenné gondolataink teszik.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Erkölcseiddel tündökölj, s ne a vagyonoddal.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

*Valluvar:* 
Magának él, aki nem szeret.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Ahol a szemek beszélnek, ott szavakra már nincs szükség.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

*I. Lothar:* 
Az idő változik, és vele együtt mi is.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

és aki nem tud ehhez alkalmazkodni, az lemarad


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

*IV. Károly:* 
Ahány nyelvet beszélsz, annyi embert érsz.- helytálló !!!!!!!!


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

*Rabelais:* 
Evés közben jön meg az étvágy.( ez is igaz )


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

A kakas is úr a maga szemétdombján.


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

A pénz nem boldogít, de nélküle nem boldogulsz.( sajnos)


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Aki szereti a talpnyalást, méltó a talpnyalóhoz.( és most milyen divatos foglalkozás lett...)


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

*Komensky:* 
A pénz könnyebben megy, mint ahogy jön.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

sziasztok, alig varom hogy allando tag legyek


----------



## marcsikamarcsika (2010 December 8)

Még a legbutább embertől is lehet tanulni valamit.

Bár én másoktól vett idézetekkel értem a 20., de hasznosak lehetnek.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

jobb ma egy galamb mint holnap egy tuzok...


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

marcsika, teljesen igazad van...vegul is mi a amit manapsag meg nem irtak le vagy nem mondtak ki masok?


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

aki nem hiszi jarjon utana...


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

es nem mind arany ami fenylik.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

hozzaszolas


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

igyekszem, igyekszem, hogy ertelmes is legyen


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Az éjszaka tollas ragadozói ismét tanyát vertek Tisza-parti városunkban. A szakértő úgy véli, az egerek vonzották oda őket.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

A szokásosnál korábban lepték el Szolnok belvárosát az erdei fülesbaglyok. A Tisza-parti városban immáron megszokott, hogy fáit telente nagy tömegben szállják meg az éjszaka tollas ragadozói. [1] Míg azonban az elmúlt években az invázió januárban kezdődött, most már egy hónappal korábban baglyoktól roskadoznak a fák.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Ami a szolnokiaknak megszokott látvány, meghökkentő lehet a gyanútlan látogatónak: a belváros kopasz nyírfáin 30-50 bagoly látható, fényes nappal is. Az év többi részében rejtőzködő életmódot folytató erdei fülesbaglyok telente félelem nélkül mutatkoznak a köztereken.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

A Magyar Madártani Egyesület szerint a jelenség a szűkös táplálékforrásokkal magyarázható. A táplálékot vagy rejteket biztosító területek összegyűjtik a baglyokat, akik egész télen kitartanak választott helyük mellett.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Mivel a szolnoki nyírfák búvóhelyet nyilván nem tudnak biztosítani, a város gazdag rágcsálópopulációja lehet vonzó a baglyok számára, vélte a szakértő.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Az erdei fülesbagoly főleg ugyanis egerekkel, pockokkal táplálkozik,ritkábban fogyaszt kis madarakat, rovarokat.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

A szolnokiaknak tavaszig kell együtt élniük az erdei fülesbaglyokkal, amikor is azok szárnyra kelnek, és újra elfoglalják helyüket az erdőkben, ligetekben, ahonnan csak az éj leple alatt távoznak vadászportyáikra.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Az erdei fülesbagoly egyik leggyakoribb baglyunk, és mint minden bagoly, védett faj.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Nem vándorló faj.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

A szolnoki bagolyhelyzetről megkérdeztünk volna szolnoki lakosokat, de cikkünk megjelenéséig senkit nem sikerült elérnünk.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

Korábban kezdődött a bagolyinvázió Szolnokon.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

a madarak belvárosi portyájától függetlenül Szolnok egész területét alapul véve, 100-120 bagoly pár is él a településen, és ez a madárállomány már számát tekintve kuriózumnak számít.


----------



## dorkaval (2010 December 8)

huhuuuuuu


----------



## recus (2010 December 8)

Van két kutyám, egy beagle és egy sharpei keverék, három macskám, két galambom, egy papagájom, két tüskés egerem, két leguánom, két csincsillám,halaim és ez így igaz.


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

nekem most lett egy új macskám, de sajnos odarondít minden sarokba, és mindig a lábamra vadászik


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

természetesen ahhoz túl finnyás, h kimenjen az udvarra elvégezni a dolgát.


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Aki ebédel, annak jó étvágyat!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Aki már végzett az ebéddel, annak egészségére!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Még 15


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Itt most esik az eső!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Csütörtöktől állítólag egy évszaknyi változás lesz az időjárásunkban! Hűha!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Még 12!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Ma megyek a karácsonyi vásárra!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

nehogy már a hidegben kelljen


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Vásárolni ugyan nem akarok, de a hangulat kedvéért minden évben kimegyek!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

énis kimennék, ha nem kéne vizsgára tanulni


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

na meg ha nem esne az eső


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Már kinyitottak pár ablakot az adventi kalendáriumból is!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Milyen vizsgára tanulsz?


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

no meg egy kis pénz se ártana


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

filozófia


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

agyleszívás


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

értem én, hogy ilyet is kell tanulni. csak nem szeretem


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Én 1,5 hónapja kezdtem franciát tanulni, majd szeretnék nyelvvizsgát tenni belőle!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Filozófiát én sosem tanultam, vagyis csak nagyon az alapokat, de ott véget is ért számomra ez a tárgy! Nem fogott meg!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

hát én politológiát tanulok, a filozófia meg ilyen töltelék


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

pont azért nyom fel agyilag


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

ha letörik egy ág az erdőben, de senki se hallja, akkor tényleg letört e az az ág


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

illetve egyáltalán létezik az az ág?


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

a kérdés pedig az: ez nekem miért jó?


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Szóval a karácsonyi vásáron próbálok begyűjteni egy-két kézzel készíthető ajándékot, és még megpróbálom el is készíteni ajándékba!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

én tavaly zokninyulat osztottam ki az összes ismerősnek-rokonnak


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Hát ez tényleg elvont dolognak tűnik számomra!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

bocs, hülye vagyok. kesztyű nyulat


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

A semmiről elmélkedni, vitatkozni, érvelni!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Kesztyű nyúl? Az milyen?


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

mondjuk a politika is erről szól, beszélni a levegőbe a nagy semmiről


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Most mennem kell! Sok sikert a vizsgádhoz!


----------



## szaszagabi (2010 December 8)

Éppen ezért nem szeretem a politikát sem!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

hát kell hozzá egy pár kesztyű, és úgy össze lehet rakni őket, h egy nyúlfej jöjjön ki belőle


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

sajnos nem tudom leírni, hogy hogy kell összerakni. köszi szépen a bíztatást! jó karácsonyi vásárt!


----------



## fejszee (2010 December 8)

próbálom legooglezni, de nem találom:S


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

most próbálok 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni...


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

nekem meg még 18 kell


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

már csak 17!


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

16...


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

az nem lesz baj, ha egymás utáni üzeneteket írok?????


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

talán nem...


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

ha igen, holnap már okosabb leszek


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

nivea


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

sos intensive balm


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

concentrated


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

:d4


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

:..:9


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

sdf


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

slhfals


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

-dmjwREObweűriaw
rboQ4N


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

Mi van velleeeeed


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

JÓ A HAJAD! lsd???


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

Jó az oldal, csak mégse


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

Habár......


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

Lehetne jobb is


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

Bocs, skizofrén vagyok


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

kalo azt mondta h ő nyerné a fingóversenyt ha csinálnátok


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

de lehet h én is beszállnék a versenybe


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

és tudjátok miért?


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

mert bennem van az X faktor


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

kaloba csak megafrász van


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

de tőletek


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

asdasdasdasdasdasdasdasdasdadasdasf -slérim qÁWEOFUHáeoufhbaetg


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

1 kérdés:


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

minek kell 20 másodpercet várni mikor nekem most kell!!


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

qlázni


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

kalonak kicsi a ......lába


----------



## cyrex92 (2010 December 8)

aoséjfaásihf


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*gyűjtögetés*

minél hamarébb szeretném összegyűjteni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást. Ez is jó egynek?


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*kérdés*

Miért kell 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni?


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*harmadik*

Ez még csak a harmadik!


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*újra*

Ez is jó egynek?


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*türelmetlen*

Türelmetlen vagyok!


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*kérdés 2.*

Más is nehezen szedi össze?


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*számolok*

ez még csak a hetedik!


----------



## sólyomk (2010 December 8)

*József Attila*

Az előzőről jutott eszembe: "... a hetedik te magad légy"


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

ma


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

eső


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

levél


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

asztal


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

fórum


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

téma


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

üzenet


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

opció


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

betű


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

otthon


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

víz


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

szól


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

kastély


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

köszönet


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

válasz


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

sötét


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

894


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## darkness5 (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz



Nekem van két magyar vizslám.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Nagyon jól nevelt 2 vizslalány!


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Siokat járok túrázni!


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

helyesbítek: sokat járok túrázni!


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Nordic walking-ozok!


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Amikor a természetben gyalogolok, teljesen feltöltődök.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Szombaton voltam teljesítménytúrázni.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Részt vettem a Bakonyi Mikulás túrán.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

A nagy hó miatt most sokkal lassabban ment, mint tavaly.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Tavaly a 30 km-t 6 óra 10 perc alatt tettem meg.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Idén ugyanezt a távot 8 óra alatt teljesítettem.


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

izébizé... mit is írjak?? 
talán no comment


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Csak a fiatalabbik vizslámat vittem magammal.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Az idősebbik már 12 éves.


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

gyorsgyorsgyrosgyors


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Ő már nem futkározik olyan sokat, mint a fiatalabbik, aki 2 éves.


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

mikor lesz már meg a 20??


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Gyakran beáll mögém és az én tempómban jön utánam.


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Az viszont nem elég ahhoz, hogy hidegebb időben ne fázzon!


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

Olyankor elkezd reszketni.


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

*Paris je taime*

*Arabul - Ana Behibak (férfinak)
Arabul - Ana Behibek (nőnek)
Albánul - Të Dua Shume
Amharic - Ene ewedechalu (nőknek)
Amharic - Ene ewedehalwe (férfiaknak)
Angolul - I love you
Asszám - Moi tomak bhal pau
Azerbajdzsánul - Men seni sevirem
Bari - Nan nyanyar do parik
Baszkul - Nere Maitea
Batak - Holong rohangku di ho
Bengál – Ami tomay bhalobashi (Ami tomake bhalobashi)
Berber - Lakh tirikh
Bicol - Namumutan ta ka
Bisaya - Gihigugma ta ka
Bolívia - qanta munani 
Bulgárul - ahs te obicham
Burma - chit pa de
Chamorru - Hu Guiya Hao 
Cheyenne - Néméhotâtse
Circassian - wise cas
Creole - Mon kontan ou
Csehül - Miluji te
Dánul - Jeg elsker dig
Ekvátor - canda munani
Elven - Amin sinta lle
Eszperantó - Mi amas vin *


*Észtüé - Mina armastan sind
Fárszi - Tora dust midaram
Fárszi (persza) - Asheghet Hastam
Finnül - Minä rakastan sinua
Franciául - Je t'aime
Fülöp – szigetek - Mahal Kita (Iniibig Kita)
Gall - Tha gra'dh agam ort
Ghána - Me do wo
Gilbert) - itangiriko
Gót - Idugi Ludugove Udagu
Görögország - Se agapo
Gröndland - ég elska þig
Grúzia - Mikvarxar
Guarani - rohayhu
Guir - Kari Bari (férfi a nőnek)
Guir - Krai-Brai (nő a férfinak)
Gujarati - Hoon tane prem karun chuun
Haiti - mwen renmem'w
Hausa - Ina kau narka (férfinak)
Hausa - Ina kau narki (nőnek)
Hawaii - Aloha wau i'a oe
Héberül - Ani ohev otach (férfi a nőnek) 
Héberül - Ani ohevet otcha (nő a férfinak)
Hindu - main tumse pyar karta hoon (férfi)
Hindu - main tumse pyar karti hoon (nő)
Hmong - Kuv Hlub Koj
Hokkien - Wa ai lu
Hollandia - Ik hou van jou
Hopi - Nu' umi unangwa'ta
Horvátul - Volim te
Illonggo - palangga ta ka
Ilocano - Ay aya tenka
Indonéz - Saja kasih saudari
Írül - taim i' ngra leat
Ishkibibble - Ibi Libove Yibou
Japán - Ore wa omae ga suki da (Férfi a nőnek)
Japán - Suki desu (az első találkozáskor)
Japán - Sukiyo (Nő a férfinek)
Javanese - aku tresno marang sliromu
Kachiy - anw toke pyaar karati (anw toke bowaj gurati)
Kambodzsa - Bong salang oun
Kanada (francia) - Je t'aime
Kanton - Ngo Oi Lei
Kapampangan - kaluguran da ka 
Katalánul - T'estim molt
Kikuyu - Nigwedete
Kína - wo aì ni
Kisii - Ninguanchete
Lingala - Nalingi yo
Klingon (Star Trek) - qud'end
Korea - Tangshin-i cho-a-yo
Korzika - Ti tengu cara (nőnek)
Korzika - Ti tengu caru (férfinak)
Lancish - I Lovole Youan
Lao - Khoi huk chau
Lengyelül - Kocham Cie
Lojban - mi do prami
Luganda - nkwagala nyo
Luo - Aheri
Macedón - Te sakam
Madagaszkár - tiako ianao
Magyarország - Szeretlek
Málta - Inhobbok
Maori - kia hoahai
Mohawk - Konoronhkwa
Naguan -Mawaca bimcheepee
Ndebele - Ngiyakuthanda
Németül - Ich liebe Dich
Norvégia - Jeg elsker deg 
Ojibwe - Niin Zaagii Giin
Olaszul - ti amo
Oroszul - Já ljublju tyibjá
Oshiwambo - Ondi ku hole
Otjiherero - Mbe ku suvera
Örményül - Yas kasirim kasi
Papiamento (Aruba) - Mi Ta Stimabo
Papiamentu (Curacao) - Mi Stima Bo
Patois (Jamaica) - Mi luv yuh
Portugál - Eu te amo
Portugál (Brazília) - Eu te amo
Punu - ni u rondi
Quenya - Tye-melan'ne
Románia - Te iubesc
Samoan - Oute Alofa Ia Te Oe
Setswana - Ka gorata 
Shona - Ndinokuda
Sioux (Lakota) - Techihhila
Sotho - Kegorata
Spanyolország - Te quiero
SrananMi lobi joe 
Svédország - Jag älskar dig
Swahili - Nakupenda 
Szerb - Volim Te
Szlovák - Milujem t'a
Szlovénia - Ljubim te
Tahiti - Ua Here Vau Ia Oe
Thamazigh - nekki hemlagh (nő férfinak)
Thamazigh - nekki hemlaghkem (férfi a nőnek)
Tigrinia - E fatuwaki
Tongan - Ofa atu
Törökország - Seni seviyorum
Tunézia - Ha eh bak
Tyroliul (Ausztria) - I liab Di
Ukránul - ja tebe kokhaju 
Vietnám - Lány fiúnak: Em yêu anh. Fiú lánynak: Anh yêu em.
Walesi - Rwy'n dy garu di
Wolof - Dama la nob
Xhosa - ndiyakuthanda
Yiddish - Ich libe dich (Ich han dich lib)
Yoruba - Mo ni ife re
Zazi - Ezhele hezdege
Zulu - Ngiyakuthanda 
Zuni - Tom ho' ichema *


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

a


----------



## BettyD (2010 December 8)

8 órán keresztül a -8 C fokos hidegben, biztos, hogy nem érezte volna túl jól magát. A 2 éves fiatal vizslám, olyan mint egy energiabomba.


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

tanuljunk


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

franciául


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

baba=bébé


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

Duna=danube


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

lájklájklájklájklájklájklájklájklájklájksauskelájklájklájklájklájklájklájkláj


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

Remélem meglesz!


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

tííííííííííííííííííz


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

je te veux


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

tv-t nézek=Regarder la télé


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

nah most szólj hozzá!!! x))


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

Je veux aimer L


----------



## Zümike62 (2010 December 8)

Ez nem semmi


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

*Thank you*

Albán:
faleminderit


Arab:
chokrane




Örmény:
chnorakaloutioun






Belorussz:
Дзякую (dziakuju)










Bolgár:
merci / blagodaria










Kínai:
xièxie
Korzikai:
grazie
Horvát:
hvala
Cseh:
děkuji / díky
Dán:
tak




Holland:
dank u wel / dank je wel
Angol:
thank you
Eszperanto:
dankon
Észt:
tänan / tänan väga (thank you very much)


Finn:
kiitos
Francia:
merci


Német:
danke
Görög:
ευχαριστώ (efharisto)


Héber:
toda




Izlandi:
takk
Indonéz:
terima kasih


Olasz:
grazie
Japán:
arigatô


Koreai:
kam sah hamnida


Luxemburgi:
merci
Macedón:
blagodaram












NORWEGIAN
takk


Lengyel:
dziękuję
Portugál:
obrigado (M speaking) / obrigada (F speaking)


Román:
mulţumesc
Orosz:
спасибо (spacibo)




Szerb:
хвала (hvala)


Szlovák:
dakujem
Szlovén:
hvala


Spanyol:
gracias / muchas gracias


Svéd:
tack


Tahiti:
mauruuru




Thai:
ขอบคุณค่ะ (kop khun kha) – nő mondja ขอบคุณครับ (kop khun krap) – ffi mondja


Török:
tesekkur ederim, sagolun


Ukrán:
дякую (diakuiu)




Vietnam:
cám ơn


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

elvagyok


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

már csak kettőőő....


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

már nem kell sok...


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

mindjárt


----------



## floranyitrai (2010 December 8)

húsz  ready!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

*segítség!!*

Segítség!! Valaki tud segíteni?? A földrajz 7.-es 2.témazáró feladatai kellenének!! köszi..


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

Gyerünk


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

hahóó!! nálunk egész nap esett az eső!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

sajnos a hó nem esik


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

várom a karácsonyt


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

szombaton sulii..=(


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

holnap földrajz doga!!=(


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

sok csokit kaptam mikulásra!!=)


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

pénteken láttam a Harry Potter 7-et!! jó volt


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

kedden megyek Pestre!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

a Cirkuszba és a Parlamentbe megyek!!=)


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

nem soká téli szünet!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

nagyon várom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

nem jut már eszembe semmi!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

van egy törpenyuszim!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

úgy hívják, hogy Drazsé!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

még 5 kell!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

jó lenne már szánkózni és korizni!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

utálom a földrajzot!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

szeretem a rajzot és az angolt!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

és ennyi!! nem tudok mást írni!!


----------



## Timóókaa (2010 December 8)

és KÉSZ!!!!


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

Már csak 5 kell!


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

Utálom a kecskesajtotXD


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

**

1


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

343


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

Ezaz!


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## ivy76 (2010 December 8)

abc


----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## piano69 (2010 December 8)




----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

ez szép tőled


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

egyenként


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

elég lassú lesz


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

*Sziasztok!*

Köszönöm ,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Szép napot és éjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## nagyáron (2010 December 8)

Nekem is nagy öröm ez a lehetőség!


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

A lehetőség mindenki számára adott.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

És ráadásul , ha örömöt is okoz!


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

A tárház mindenki előtt nyitva áll az örömhöz.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Nekem a lassúság a hálózat lassúságán múlik.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Kedves mindenki!


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Kérem az Angyalokat.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Olyan álmot bocsásson mindenkire.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Amit megtud érteni.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Ami segíti az életét.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

A mindennapjait.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

A gyermek nevelést.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

A családi életet.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Megélni a házastárssal amit meg kell élni.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Abban az angyalok is segítenek.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Hogy meglásd miaz


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

amit tenned kell.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Jó egészséget mindenkinek


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Ne csüggedjetek.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Mindenki lehet boldog.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

A boldogság nem elérhetetlen.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Ha kapsz egy szép mosolyt.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Attól is lehetsz boldog.


----------



## leuujah (2010 December 8)

Apró örömök szinesitik az életet.


----------



## nagyáron (2010 December 8)

És a felhők fölött mindig süt a nap.


----------



## atapata (2010 December 8)

*Ezt a cset úri népe ajándékozta a cset kormányosának.*







*Sohase bosszantsd fel a kormányost.*


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Gyönygfűzés


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

próba cseresznye


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Áldás békesség!


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

menni fog


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Aki *á*-t mond, mondjon _bé_-t is.
He that says _a_, should also say _b_.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Jobb *adni*, mint kapni.Kétszer *ad*, aki gyorsan ad.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Amilyen az *adjonisten*, olyan a fogadjisten.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Nem esik messze az *alma *a fájától.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Hallgatni *arany (*beszélni ezüst).


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Nem *babra *megy a játék.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

*Bor *be, ész ki.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Aki *bottal *köszön, annak doronggal felelnek.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Egyszer volt *Budán *kutyavásár.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Jön még kutyára *dér*.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Aki *dolgozik*, az nem ér rá pénzt keresni.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Nehezen alkuszik meg két *eb *egy csonton.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

*Ember *tervez, Isten végez.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

*Eszi*, nem eszi, nem kap mást.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Nem látja a *fától *az erdőt.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Jobb *félútról *visszatérni, mint rossz útra térni.


----------



## nina (2010 December 8)

Senkinek sem repül szájába a sült *galamb*.


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

Ki koran kel *aranyat* lel.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Az élet tökéletesen rendez minden helyzetet, ha alkotni akar.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Aki nem támad, aki csak védekezik, az már nem él, csak létezik.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Az élet szívás, aztán meghalsz.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Az életem egy nagy, kegyetlen vicc, és nem szökhetek meg a poén elől.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Két szóval elmondhatom, amit az életről megtanultam: megy tovább.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Aki nem tud élni, meghalni sem tud, s aki nem tud meghalni, az élni sem tud.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Tervezd meg a jövődet, de csak ceruzával.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Már csak 15 nap van karácsonyig.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

A karácsonyi csoda a szívedben lakik.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Talán ünnepet nem is vehetsz boltban, mert az ünnep inkább benned, legbelül van.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Ne a hóban, csillagokban,
Ne ünnepi foszlós kalácson,
Ne díszített fákon, hanem
A szívekben legyen karácsony!


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Kívánok neked az ablakodba fényeket,
a fényhez szép csendeket,
a csendhez tiszta vágyakat,
s a vágyhoz mindig társakat.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Már hosszabbak az árnyak, 
kell mosoly, biztató. 
Ki egyedül ünnepel, 
annak vigasz legyen a szó.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Cinke szeméről 
foszlik az álom; 
csenget a csengő: 
itt a karácsony!


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Ahány csengő: csendüljön, 
ahány gyerek: örüljön, 
ahány gyertya: mind égjen, 
karácsonyi szépségben.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Miért van az, hogy minél drágább egy játék, annál valószínűbb, hogy a gyerek a dobozával akar inkább játszani?


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Nő a dér, álom jár,
hó kering az ág közt.
Karácsonynak ünnepe
lépeget a fák közt.


----------



## kékazég (2010 December 9)

Nem azért szeret az ember valakit, mert az tökéletes. Annak ellenére szereti, hogy nem az.


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok! Akkor most én is bevetem magam a 20 hozzászólás érdekében...


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

Ha jól számolom ezzel együtt máris elértem a bűvös 4-est.  De még mindig kell 16...


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

Remek dolog a Karácsony, már amennyiben nem lebeg a fejed felett holmi vizsgaáradat szörnyűséges réme! :S Már csak 15 nap van hátra és 15 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

Azt hiszem megosztom veletek az egyik kedvenc karácsonyi versemet! 
Nem olvastam végig mind a 914 oldalt, ha esetleg már szerepel akkor bocsánat érte. 

Ady Endre: Karácsony


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*I.
Harang csendül,
Ének zendül,
Messze zsong a hálaének,
Az én kedves kis falumban
Karácsonykor
Magába száll minden lélek.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*Minden ember
Szeretettel
Borul földre imádkozni,
Az én kedves kis falumba
A Messiás
Boldogságot szokott hozni.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*A templomba
Hosszú sorba
Indulnak el ifjak, vének,
Az én kedves kis falumban
Hálát adnak
A magasság Istenének.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*Mintha itt lenn
A nagy Isten
Szent kegyelme súgna, szállna,
Az én kedves, kis falumban
Minden szívben
Csak szeretet lakik máma.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*II.
Bántja lelkem a nagy város
Durva zaja,
De jó volna ünnepelni
Odahaza.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*De jó volna tiszta szívből
- Úgy mint régen -
Fohászkodni,
De jó volna megnyugodni.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*De jó volna mindent, mindent
Elfeledni,
De jó volna játszadozó
Gyermek lenni.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*Igaz hittel, gyermek szívvel
A világgal
Kibékülni,
Szeretetben üdvözülni.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*III.
Ha ez a szép rege
Igaz hitté válna,
Óh, de nagy boldogság
Szállna a világra.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*És a gyarló ember
Ember lenne újra,
Talizmánja lenne
A szomorú útra.*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*Golgota nem volna
Ez a földi élet,
Egy erő hatná át
A nagy mindenséget,
Nem volna más vallás,
Nem volna csak ennyi:*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*Imádni az Istent
És egymást szeretni...*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

*Karácsonyi rege
Ha valóra válna,
Igazi boldogság
Szállna a világra...*


----------



## Nyosi (2010 December 9)

Remélem tetszett nektek! 
Csak tudnám ki volt az a zseniális elme, aki éppen decemberre tette a vizsgaidőszakot!  
- Nini! Elértem a 20-at!  Hurrá! Hurrá! Hurrá! -


----------



## robcsi15 (2010 December 9)

:d


----------



## robcsi15 (2010 December 9)

thx


----------



## vadaszzs2 (2010 December 9)

na ez szép


----------



## vadaszzs2 (2010 December 9)

thx


----------



## ezra (2010 December 9)

hello


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  01


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  02


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  03


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  04


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  05


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  06


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  07


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  08


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  09


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  10


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  11


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  12


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  13


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  14


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  15


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  16


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  17


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  18


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  19


----------



## Gabor Hun (2010 December 9)

akkor most két napig olvasgatok  20

köszönöm! még1x!


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

*Üdvözlet*

Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit, aki olvassa e sorokat.
Nagyon örülök, hogy ide találtam. Úgy látom, nagyon sok, engem is érdeklő témakörben bővíthetem ismereteimet.
Sok minden érdekel, a kézimunkázás, és az olvasás leginkább.
Egy kicsit megismerhető vagyok a www.zsobike.extra.hu web oldalamon, ahová szeretettel várok minden kedves érdeklődőt.
Nagyon kellemes, szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek:..: zsöbike (aki Erzsi mama igazán)


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

Egy kis időjárásjelentés: szakadó havaseső, esernyőt kiforgató szél.... brrr...


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

Már kettő van... )))


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

Ez a 4.


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

5.-nek mit is írjak???


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

Ez a 6.


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

7 a törpék száma


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

8 a végtelen....


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

Azt hiszem, a 9. jön


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

A 10. már fél siker


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

11.-nek mit is írjak?


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

12. hónap, Karácsony hava


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

13. ezt a számot nem szeretem


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

14. kedvenc uram szülinapja:77:


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

15.


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

16. ez kétszer a végtelen?


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

17 ... 1+7=8 ez is a végtelen


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

18... erről semmi nem jut eszembe


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

19... 1+9=10 tovább, hogy is van?


----------



## zsobike (2010 December 9)

20!!!!! Felnőtt korú lettem, most már nézelődhetek
Köszönöm


----------



## phazy (2010 December 9)

Beteg vagyok. Dögrováson vagyok. Halálos férfi betegség kínoz. = nátha


----------



## Andrea1970 (2010 December 9)

jobbulást!


----------



## Andrea1970 (2010 December 9)

Miskolcon elkezdett szakadni a havaseső


----------



## Andrea1970 (2010 December 9)

na még párat


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok! Csak bejelentkeztem!


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 9)

...és még1x


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

*Sci fi*

Sziasztok, sci fi gyűjtő vagyok


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

De hol van apa...?
Tudod mi az élet...? 
Kínok között megszületni, 
Sírva a világra jönni, 
Anya keblén megnyugodni, 
Karjaiban elaludni 
Vidáman nevetve, játszani


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Majd elmenni az óvodába 
Találkozni az első durvasággal, 
Anya puha keze simogat, 
Kedves szóval vigasztal, 
De hol van apa...?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Iskolás lett a kis lányom, 
Már egyedül jön az iskolából. 
Anya mindig a konyhában, 
Este főz, mos - reggel ébreszt 
Sietve a munkába megy 
De hol van apa...?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Anya te mikor alszol...? 
Ki simogatja meg az arcod? 
Gyere kicsim sietni kell, 
Jó anya...de hol van apa?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Felnőtt a pici lányka - rájött 
Apját szinte nem is látta 
Felrémlik alkoholos durvasága 
Csak anya aki mindig várta...


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

11 ember az focicsapat, kivéve ha nincs fű, labda, kapu meg bíró, meg még 11 ember melléjük!!!


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

11 az angolul eleven, de a magyar focicsapatok nem nagyon elevenek a 11. perc után, jól látom?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Amúgy kicsit sem szeretem a futballt.
Tudtátok, hogy a legembertpróbálóbb foci az az ausztrál foci?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Mért nem adnak szerencsétleneknek 22 labdát és akkor ellennének boldogan?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Mint a Macskafogó végén a macskák


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Van egy macskám. Mázli a neve, fehér-vörös, bírom a buráját.


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Egy újabb érdekes adat: a fodrásznál is fehér-vörös a bura, amivel a hajamat szárították!


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Amúgy szőke vagyok. Már a hajam szőke. Ott fenn. Is. Ajajj, ez már majdnem 18+


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

Mondjuk érdekes az is, hogy a szőke, mint szín csak hajra alkalmazható, nem?


----------



## truemalk (2010 December 9)

20.


----------



## dpbalazs (2010 December 9)

2


----------



## dpbalazs (2010 December 9)

4


----------



## dpbalazs (2010 December 9)

5


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

1


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

2


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

hideg van


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

gyúrok a 20 hozzászólásra!


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

3


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

még csak 4


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

5


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

:7:


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

\\m/


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

\\m/


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

12


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

13 a szerencse számom :5:


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

14


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

15


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

16


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

17


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

18


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

19


----------



## Natasa13 (2010 December 9)

éshúúúúúúúsz :4:


----------



## petyko44 (2010 December 9)

20


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

én nem tudom, még mennyi


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

7


----------



## petyko44 (2010 December 9)

óóó és még ott a 48 óra


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

8


----------



## petyko44 (2010 December 9)

23


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

9


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

10
a 48 óra rám is vonatkozik? 3 éve regisztráltam, csak még nem írogattam sokat


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

11


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

12


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

13


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

14


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

15


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

16


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

17


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

18


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

19


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)




----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

20


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

q


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

w


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

e


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

r


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

t


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Kíváncsi voltam,


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Miről szól ez a topic,


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Nem csalódtam:


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

z


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Ötletes. Ha "máshogynem",így egyszerű


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Viszont majd holnap folytatom,


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Gyorsan kell aludni most, és sokat,


----------



## Rapsodia (2010 December 9)

Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

a


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

s


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

d


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

f


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

y


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

x


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

c


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

v


----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)




----------



## mortalvombat (2010 December 9)

:0:


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Hát akkor én is írnék valamit


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Egyszer már megvolt nekem a 30 nál is több hozzászólás


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

De már rég nem Írtam hozzászolást


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Valoszínű hogy ezért vesztettem el őket


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Más magyarázatot nem tudok rá


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Pedíg fölösleges dolgot nem írtam eddig


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

És még feltöltésem is volt


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Na de nem gond


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

meg lesz ismét az a 20 hozzászolás


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

közben zeneszámokat is töltök fel


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

de a netem elég lassú


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

azért is kitartó vagyok


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

És probálkozom a feltöltéssel is


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

És meg kell köszönnöm ezt a toppikot


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Sikerült 3 dalt feltölteni


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Már a negyedik is fent van


----------



## darpikaa (2010 December 9)

Köszönök mindentkiss


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

Hát ide jutottam :S pedig csak egy képet szerettem volna meg kukucskálni :S


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

na de végül is melegszik  7.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

8.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

9.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

10.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

11 haladok


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

14.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

15.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

16.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

17.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

18.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

19. na még kéttő


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

20.


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

Na akkor végre megtekinthetem a fótot amit szerettem volna  Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Edömérmami (2010 December 10)

*: )*

 Jó reggelt!


----------



## Edömérmami (2010 December 10)

*: ))))))*

És az utolsóóóóóóóóó!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marde (2010 December 10)

Én még gyűjtögetek.


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

Üdv mindenkinek! 1


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

:d


----------



## fulcsa (2010 December 10)

04


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

ez még csak a 2.


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

6 hasad a pad... asszem így van


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

Tíz – tiszta víz


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

Majd a cica megissza (12.)


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

13, már haladok


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

15........még 5


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

17, még három


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

köszi a topic-ot


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

10, fele megvan


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## csegergo (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

hello mindenki


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

hét


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

11 eleven


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

12 twelve


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

14 talmacsi go go


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

16 six-tíííín


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

17 seven tíííín


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

18 eight-teen
bocs


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

19 nine -teeen


----------



## bandi 19 (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

17:11:


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## vsr (2010 December 10)

:_))) uccsó "értelmes" hsz-em:_))))+ 48 óra hogy meg tudjam szerezni ami kell innen!


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

hello mindenki


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

Olyn rossz ez igy hogy 20 hozzászólást ki kell gyüjteni


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

JaJA!!


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

w


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

:d


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)




----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

na akkor én is hozzászólok érdemben:
Eddig hozzászóltam 13szor asszem, nademajdMOST! 
lesz itt nemulass


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

itt is van:
nemulass


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

vagy így:
Mulass, ha mersz!


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

és különbenis!
mi értelme van a 48 órának?


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

18!
én nyertem


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

vagy legalábbis vezetek
(de minek?)


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

és igen, az utánozhatatlan magicrat megszerezte a 20 skalpját!
Örvendjetek, mert van FÉNY
meg ilyenek, stb stb stb
na akkor már csak a 47 órát kell kivárnom


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

Hajrá blondi!!!!
Tudom, hogy meg tudod csinálni


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

tizenkil.


----------



## blondi (2010 December 10)

húdejó


----------



## magicrat (2010 December 10)

ugye megmondtam...


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

magicrat írta:


> na akkor én is hozzászólok érdemben:
> Eddig hozzászóltam 13szor asszem, nademajdMOST!
> lesz itt nemulass


jo nagy marhasag az egsz hozzaszolas


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

*en*

is itt vagyok, hurra


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

mar 30 eve


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

es meg egy par


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

talan


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

vagy nem?


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

megis


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

na nem


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

mozog a fold?


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

megis nagy marhasag


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

szoval hanynal tartok


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

lost count


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

nem szamit


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

meg mindig?


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

akkor sem szamit


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## totolec (2010 December 10)

hurrA


----------



## ezra (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## Beril (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## ezra (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## abokam (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## abokam (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## abokam (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## abokam (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## anahari (2010 December 10)

már volt 20, mégsem enged! Miért?


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

kösz!


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

Most!


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

Péntek


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

Talán


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

lehet


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

még


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

siet


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

ha


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

igen


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 10)

21


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 10)

21 akkor te nyertél


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

köszi a segítséget !


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

enyém is...kis pitbull  és bolond...szétrágta a barátom anyukájának a számítógépjének a kábelét...


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## proksmartin (2010 December 10)

0


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

nem tudom még mennyi kell wááá


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

nah jó tudom...még 11


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

vagyis nem,már csak 6(elnéztem)


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

de még mindig nem értem eme funkció lényegét


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

márcsak 2óra13perc és johet a megérdemelt pihi munka után


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

márcsak 4 kell !


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

akkora unalom van munkában,hogy mindjárt elalszok :/ (2)


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

19.


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

nahjó kimegyek cigizni megvan a 20..meg kell ünnepelni...:2:


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## Szatmári75 (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

A Klinikák állomásnál szállok le a metróról, felvergődök a mozgólépcsőn töméntelen holmimmal: frissen vásárolt hálózsákommal, vászonfedelű NDK-bőröndömmel és a sportszatyorral, melyben az ennivalót hozom.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Az ingem már hidegen tapad a hátamhoz az izzadságtól, szerencsére nem kell messze menni, a textilipari szövetkezet, melynek a címét megadták, egy Üllői úti üzlethelyiségben működik – a hullaház közelében.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Az első fuvar épp a hullaház mellől? – egy babonásabb riporter itt abba is hagyná, de mindegy, ha elkezdtem, csinálni kell.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

A Szegedi Volán szürke dobozos IFA teherautója már ott áll kerekeivel nekisimulva az útszegély köveinek, hogy minél kevésbé zavarja a forgalmat.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

A sofőrt is megtalálom, kalapot hord; teljesen kopasz, viszonylag fiatal ember, de egy agyvelőgyulladással párosult tífuszbetegség következtében kihullott a haja, a szemöldöke és minden más szőrzete, csak az alsókarján maradt meg két szál, ezt szokta ritkaságképpen mutogatni:


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Én még jól jártam, mert százból két ember, ha túléli ezt a betegséget, azok sem valók másra, mint libát őrizni.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Bemutatkozunk, most lehet elrontani az egész kapcsolatot egy gőgös vagy bizalmaskodó gesztussal, magázom, de keresztnevén, Misinek szólítom, csak később váltok át a „Kojak”-ra, mikor kiderül, hogy a többi sofőr így nevezi és nem haragszik érte.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Felmászom a vezetőfülkébe, lerakom a holmimat, és letelepszem a jobb oldali ülésre, próbálom szoktatni magam a gondolathoz, hogy a következő két év számtalan nappalát és éjszakáját ilyen szűk és zsúfolt bádogdobozban fogom eltölteni.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Elkérem a menetokmányokat, és próbálom megfejteni a német szöveget: 1600 rövid ujjú női ruhát kellene szállítanunk az osztrák Eska cégnek a bécsi Rudolfsplatzra, a szállítási díj 6200 schilling, a határidő szeptember 26.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Felkapom a fejem:


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

De hiszen ma már október hatodika van!


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Kojak vállat von.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Előfordulnak nagyobb csúszások is.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

És még nem vagyunk Bécsben.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

A kamion reggel 8 órakor érkezett fel Szegedről, most már tíz óra is elmúlt, de még egy szál női ruha sem került fel a keresztbe akasztott rudakra.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Kojak alapos ember, nagy ív csomagolópapírokat ragasztunk fel a deszkákra, hogy megóvjuk majd a szállítmányt a szennyeződéstől, aztán beballagunk a műhelybe.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Most, Kojakon figyelem meg először a kamionosok jellemző mozgását: lazán, kissé előrehajolva járnak, közben kis fejmozdulatokkal jobbra-balra néznek.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Bent a műhelyben egy kerekeken gördülő szállítófogast külön toltak, hatvan-nyolcvan ruha lóg rajta, egy szemüveges asszony sorra leszedi és kezelésbe veszi őket.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

Mi bajuk történt?


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

A legtöbbe rossz etikettet varrtak bele.


----------



## Firestarter (2010 December 10)

„100 százalékos poliészter” helyett azt, hogy „100 százalékos gyapjú”, ki kell cserélni, mert a megrendelő nem veszi át.


----------



## ezra (2010 December 10)

négy


----------



## szabz (2010 December 10)




----------



## szabz (2010 December 10)




----------



## szabz (2010 December 10)

:|


----------



## szabz (2010 December 10)

:d


----------



## ezra (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## pxaba (2010 December 10)

xxxx


----------



## pxaba (2010 December 10)

q


----------



## pxaba (2010 December 10)

ASdfghjkl


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

első


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

2.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

3.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

4.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

5.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

6.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

7.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

8.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

9.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

10.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

11.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

12.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

13.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

14.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

15.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

16.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

17.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

18.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

19.


----------



## rimee (2010 December 10)

20.


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

hat


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

8


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

egy


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

kettő


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

három


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

négy


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

öt


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

hat


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

hét


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

nyolc


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

kilenc


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tíz


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenegy


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenkettő


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenhárom


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizennégy


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenöt


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenhat


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenhét


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizennyolc


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

húsz


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

huszonegy


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

huszonkettő


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

huszonhárom


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

huszonnégy


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

huszonöt


----------



## gaby1958 (2010 December 11)

huszonhat


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 11)

karácsony


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 11)

húsz


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

#


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

##


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

###


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

####


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

#####


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

######


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

#######


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

########


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

#########


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

##########


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

###########


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

############


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

#############


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

##############


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

###############


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

################


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

#################


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

##################


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

###################


----------



## Eva# (2010 December 11)

20#!


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Nekem még 10 kell!!!


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Már csak 9


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Eloszthatnám, hiszen a 48 óra holnap jár le


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Így már nem kell annyi sületlenséget írnom holnap


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Jól látom; már csak 6 :--:


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Imádom a fórumot!! Ennyi jó és hasznos olvasnivalót, amit letölthetek ezekről az oldalokról


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Most éppen egy frissen letöltött Kyiosaki előadást hallgatok. Nagyon klassz


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Holnap még több mindenfélét tölthetek le :4:


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

:ugras: Így örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Vagy ez torna? Mert akkor nem én vagyok, én csak az ujjaimat tornáztatom


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 11)

Naháát!!! Úgy belejöttem, hogy meglett a 20 hozzászólásom://:


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Ilyen Napocskát hol lehet találni?


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

abc


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

jó


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

minden jó ha vége jó


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Hohó a grimaszok között vannak a canadahun.com szabályzatát sértő trágárok is:cici::butt:ezek mondjuk szépek...


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Mindenkinekkiss


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

:88: Ez itt a canadahun.com?


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Sok érdekeset találtam...:4::222:


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Úgy látszk a smilie-s üzeneteket nem számolja...


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

Van


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

most


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

egy


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

tervem


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

*20/1*

20/1


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

20


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/2


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

:55::23::4::222:


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/4


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/6


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/7


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/5


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

szerzetes írta:


> 20/7


20/8


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

szerzetes írta:


> 20/8


20/9


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/10


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/11


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

Szerzetes írta:


> 20/10


20/10 Jav


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

szerzetes írta:


> 20/10 jav


20/12


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/13


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20/14


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20-15


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

köszönöm a sok segítséget


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20-16


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

20-17


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

ami


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

szerzetes írta:


> 20-16


20-19


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

szerzetes írta:


> 20-19


20-19


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

szerzetes írta:


> 20-19


20-20


----------



## Szerzetes (2010 December 11)

Szerzetes írta:


> 20-20


20-21 uccu


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

egyelőre


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

yamaha magyar dalok sty keresek


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

psr323 hoz


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

titok


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

millió rózsaszál stb


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

Csárdás styl is jöhet


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

mégis


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

legalább


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

Köszönet atapatanak a segítségért


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

egy részét


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

szeretném


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

Veletek


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

megosztani


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

Sajlát


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

külön


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

üdvözlöm


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

és ezúton köszönöm a segítségét!


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*én és a családom*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Köszönöm! Próbálkozom - most épp visszadumált ag ép h rövid


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

Remélem


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

még


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 11)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> Köszönöm! Próbálkozom - most épp visszadumált ag ép h rövid


 
képzeljétek ez a 2o. kiss Zsú


----------



## turago (2010 December 11)

találkozunk!


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*hurrá!*

Megvan a 20, bent vagyok, most rohanok főzni!!!
zsú


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

mulatós


----------



## LoKuan (2010 December 11)

20


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Idézek egy verset.


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Betlehemi csillag


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Szelíd fénye


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

mellett


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Ma az égen


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

és a földön


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Angyalok


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

lebegnek


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Isten hírvivői


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Könnyezve


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

dalolnak


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Békességet,


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

boldogságot


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Földi


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Vándoroknak


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Juhász


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Gyula


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 11)

Végre 20!!!!!


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Ez az?


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

*Nem mind arany, ami fénylik.*


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Változat1: Aki másnak vermet ás, maga bele potty.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Változat2: Aki másnak vermet ás, az kubikus vagy sírásó.


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

Annak a


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

festőnek


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

aki azon


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

igyekszik


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

hogy a


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

valóságot


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

ábrázolja


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

túl kell


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

lépnie


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

saját


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

felfogóképességén


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

Semmibe


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

kell vennie


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

vagy át kell


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

gázolnia


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

azon, hogy


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

ahogyan elméje


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

a


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

képeken


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

kívűl megalkot dolgokat


----------



## peti3311 (2010 December 11)

...iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Szerintem ez a szükséges 20 "értelmes" hozzászólás kicsit sok.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Tudom, ez meggátolandó a neten "tévelygő", az ilyen kiváló oldalakat sem komolyan vevő emberkék állandó tagságának kiszűrése miatt van. Nem lehetne mondjuk 10 üzenet és 72 óra?


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Hogyan lehet szavazásra bocsátani a témát?


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát!


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Változat fonetikusan: Szuvenir nyihaha, nye kukucsku protku!


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

*Közmondások*

Változat fonetikusan: Szuvenir nyihaha, nye kukucsku protku!


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

*Közmondások*

He that says _a_, should also say _b_.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Aki a-t mond, mondjon b-t is.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Egyszer volt Budán kutyavásár.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Vizet prédikál és bort iszik.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Jön még kutyára dér!


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Éhes disznó makkal álmodik.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Nem _zörög_ a haraszt, ha nem _fújja_ a szél.


----------



## Mókuska60 (2010 December 11)

Majd szedek még össze mondásokat. Jó?


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 11)

hi hi hi


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

helló


Mókuska60 írta:


> Ez az?


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

nem mind arany ami fénylik


----------



## madár68 (2010 December 11)

Élj abban a tudatban,hogy Istennek egy része vagy.


----------



## madár68 (2010 December 11)

Élj a mindent átfogó szeretet szerint,mert a reiki a minden létező iránti szeretet.


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

Ez jó 5let


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

ajaj de sok van még


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

de haladok


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

lassan


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

6


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

7ik


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

megy ez


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

megvan a fele


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

már csak 7


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

már csak 4 és megvan


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## gaga152 (2010 December 11)

utolsó


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

sziasztok


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

a


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

love


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

b


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

c


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

Nagyon


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

:8:d


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

szépen


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

esik


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

r


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

a


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

utolsó előtti


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

hó.


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

cica


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

Holnap


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

maciiiiiiiii


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

olvadni


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

mamaaaaaaaa


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

fog,


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

papaaaaa


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

de


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

ciccccccccccccc


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

don't


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

ami


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

stop


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

keddtől


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

esik,


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

the


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 December 11)

mi esik


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

az


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

már


----------



## ponca (2010 December 11)

karácsonyig


----------



## haniko555 (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

tizenhat


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

go


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

cowboys


----------



## ezra (2010 December 11)

20


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

Hegyi


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

ösvényen


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

van


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

valami


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

megkapó


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

a


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

violákban


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

Basho


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

"


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

A


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

tél


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

magánya:


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

Az


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

esővizes


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

dézsán


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

verebek


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

járnak


----------



## judits (2010 December 11)

"


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

Levelek


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

hullanak,


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

Rá


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

egyik


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

a


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

másikra;


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

Eső


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

esőt


----------



## judits (2010 December 12)

ver.


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

Egy picit nehéz ide bejutni!


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

De nem adom fel...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

de nem ám...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

nem bizony...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

keményen próbálkozom...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

egyszer tuti összejön...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

már csak a nagy számok törvénye miatt is...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

ráadásul a kitartás is megtermi gyümölcsét...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

egyszer...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

majd...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

egykoron...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

a türelem a kulcs...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

tudom én...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

legalább is remélem...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

erősen...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

na szóval meglesz ez...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

mindjárt...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

mindjáááárt...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

csak egy pillanat...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

és máris...


----------



## bombadil (2010 December 12)

tádáááááám. Türelem rózsát terem!


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

a


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

b


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

c


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

d


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

e


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

f


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

g


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

h


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

j


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

k


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

l


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

n


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

é


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

á


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

ű


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

í


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

y


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

x


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

c


----------



## Gazella111 (2010 December 12)

kösz


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

3


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

7


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## Keszike222 (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

21


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

tegnap korán örültem


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

a hibámat ki kéne javítani


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

fogy az időm


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

szeretek olvasni


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

a könyvek nagyon drágák


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

ti hogy gondoljátok?


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

kevés az idő


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

a könyvtár messze van


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

sosincs amit elképzelek


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

kevés pénz jut mindenre


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

fura érzés


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

mintha magamba motyognék


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

mást nem zavar


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

ez a hozzászólás


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

gyűjtögetés?


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

hát akkor ismét


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

mit meg nem tesz az ember


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

No még egyszer


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

hogy olvasni tudjon


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

és megint


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

ma már remélem


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

ez már az ötödik !


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

sikerül belépni


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

hú, nem is olyan kevés az a húsz


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

No de olvasni kell!


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

mindenkinek sok szerencsét


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

na még három, és meglesz a fele


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

kettő ...


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 12)

*zzsuzsa*

ez egy kincsesbánya


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

egy ... és van már tíz!


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Szebb napot, mint ma :O)


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Nem is tudom, hol tartok )


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Talán még pár


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Nagyon sietünk


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Sietnénk


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Mindjárt elered a hó.


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Megyek más felé


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Inkább visszajöttem.


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Még mindig nem elég?!


----------



## kovacseva5 (2010 December 12)

Talán most


----------



## Galaglar (2010 December 12)

na ez az utolsó hozzászólásom, és meg lesz a kötelező 20.


----------



## Galaglar (2010 December 12)

Véééééggggreeeeeeee :-D


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Háát én ezt az egészet nem értem! Mikor lehet letölteni?


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Kellemes Karácsonyt és Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek.*

Kellemes Karácsonyt és Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek.


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

Kellemes Karácsonyt és Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek.


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Kellemes Karácsonyt és Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek.*

Kellemes Karácsonyt és Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek.:4: kiss:88:


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Tud valaki valami új Új évi fogadalom tételt?


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Áhh itt Martonvásáronmár szerencsére süt a nap


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Remélhetőleg a karácsonyunk Fehér lesz


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

MIndenkinek szép napot!


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

MIndenkinek szép napot!_


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Kellemes Ünnepeket!


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

és Boldog Új évet


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

bocsánat..:S BOLDOG ÚJ ÉVET!


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

B.ú.é.k 
k.k.ü.k ,


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Éjszaka -6°C lesz Mo.n


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Mi 1?


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

három


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

micsoda 1?


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*bemutatkozás,mint egy téma kereső*

Kedves mindenki!
én igazából családfakutatás céljából ktakodom és ezen az oldalon igen érdekes adatokat találtam-eu volt az inditék-Székelyhid-at kutatom-minden népművészeti dolog érdekel 1920-1948-ig.
ennyi bemutatkozásképpen
Jastins


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

öt


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

ebben sajnos nemtudok segíteni


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

hat


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Mi 4, meg öt? :O nem értem..:S


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

7:55:


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

nyolc


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

áhh.. ez nekem magas.. :S


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## pimpi1015 (2010 December 12)

Kívánok nektek tartalmas időtöltést itt a honlapon!


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

jah.. TE is arra mész hogy mihamarabb meglegyen a 20?


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

grat


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## Dinnye21 (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

3


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## vandaz (2010 December 12)

és az utolsó


----------



## hori999 (2010 December 12)

minden gyereknek meg kell tanulnia angolul


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*üzenet*

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kivánok
Jastins


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*köszöntő*

boldog újévet
kivánok
Jastins


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

kissaz üzenet száma 4kiss


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*üzenet 5*

székelyhid népviselet, ami téma érdekel 1910-1949-ig


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*üzenet 8*

fő érdeklődési köröm családfakutatás


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*ez valami próbatétel-tudniillik a 20*

ez valami próbatétel-tudniillik a 20??


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*nem is tudom hányadik?*

nem is tudom hányadik?


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*bizti 9*

 ez jó?


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*10*







nem világos hogy miért 21?


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*11*







kérdés,hogy mi a célja a 20-nak


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*12*

 nem keseredem csinálom


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*13*

nekem ez a szerencse számom.hüm??


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*14*






látom az irányt


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*15 talán*

:55:hány is?


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*16*

16-ez is egy szám


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*17*




nem leszek szomorú-megyek tovább:00:


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*18*

:4: kifújjom magam és inditok


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*19*

:444: már csak ennyi?


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*20*

:!::66::0:kiss

minden egyben
Jastins


----------



## jastins (2010 December 12)

*üdvözlet mindenkinek a fedélzeten*

Én is rajta vagyok már??:00::7::..:

mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## mártír (2010 December 12)

Na most miről írjak?Talán az Ufókról.?Vajon léteznek vagy nem léteznek?


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

*idézet*

Két ember közt legrövidebb út egy mosoly.


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Mindenkinek vannak jó tulajdonságai, csak akarni kell észrevenni őket! XIV. Dalai Láma


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

A szeretet boldogító titkot tár fel előttünk, oly életet, mely összhangban van önmagunkkal és minden emberrel. Tolsztoj


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

A lelkünk és csakis a lelkünk az, ami leláncol vagy felszabadít bennünket. D. K. Rinpoché


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

A boldog és teljes élet élvezetéhez aulcs a lelkiállapot. Ez a lényeg. XIV. dalai láma


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Amikor megtaláljuk helyünket, rádöbbenünk, hogy rendíthetetlenek vagyunk. Jack Kornfield


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Az érintés a kölcsönös vigasz közvetítője: ezek elsősorban az ölelések vagy a kézszorítások. XIV: dalai láma


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Nincs semmi okos dolog, ami azt sugallaná, hogy ne légy boldog. Arnand Desjardins


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Nem a feladat nagysága számít, hanem a bátorság magnitudója. M. Ricard


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Megtanulni élni nem más, mint megtanulni elengedni. S. Rinpoché


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Mindig meg van a lehetőségünk az újrakezdésre. Jack Kornfield


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Vannak olyan napok, amikor az ég szürke, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a nap örökre eltűnt. A. Desjardins


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Nézzünk új szemmel a világra, olyan szemmel, melyet már nem vakít el a vágy. J. Kornfield


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Szívünk a törés helyén is megerősödhet. J. Kornfield


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

A zív érveit az ész nem ismeri. Pascal


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Az élet élvezete abban rejlik, hogy minden virágból kiszippantsuk a nektárt. H. von Kleist


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

A boldogsághoz vezető út titkai voltaképpen az elhatározás, az erőfeszítés és az idő. Dalai láma


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni: le tudom tölteni erről az oldalról Fekete István: Hajnal Badányban c. regényét?


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Ha igen, akkor hogy kezdjek hozzá?


----------



## baloghe (2010 December 12)

Hurrá! Ez a 20. üzenetem! Akkor két nap múlva indulhat a letöltés?


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Ki mint veti ágyát.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Aki másnak pákosz.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Szép a rózsám, nincs hibája.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Kecskére a káposztás cvekedlit.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

A mennyezet a terem búrája.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Jobb ma egy véreb mint holnap a tüzek.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Kétszer kettő az egyenlő-e a kettőször kéttel?


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Magad uram, ha tolnád!


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

görögország


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Szemesnek áll a világ körüli út.


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

utazás


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

ki vagy te


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

miert nem válaszolsz


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

szerelem


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

még van ido


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

7 van


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

ez a 8.


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

9. hogolyo


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

10. orchidea


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

11. gumifa


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

12. aechmea


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

13. nolina


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

14.pávatoll


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

15.hortenzia


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

16.kaktusz


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

17.hóvirág


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

18.lotuszvirág


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

19. könnyezöpálma


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

20. füzfa


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

21.virág


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

22.datolya


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

23. jácint


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Neked már meg van a 20.

Én még dolgozom rajta.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Keresztszemes témának én is örülnék


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

“A kifogás, hogy “én már csak ilyen vagyok”, egy nagyon költséges életmód jelszava.”


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Boci boci tarka
Se füle, se farka,
Oda megyünk lakni,
ahol teljet kapni


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

na még 19


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Ha sokat iszom, én is kereszt (-ben álló) szemes vagyok.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)




----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Svéd gyümölcstorta

10 dkg vaj, vagy margarin


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

10 dkg cukor
12,5 dkg liszt


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Svédtorna!


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

És mi van a svédcsavarral?


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

1 kiskanál sütőpor
1 tasak vaniliás cukor
5 db tojás sárgája


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

A svéd gombasaláta nem rossz.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

kis tejjel, az előző hozzávalókból keverőgéppel összeállítjuk a tésztát.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Az 5 db tojás fehérjét felverjük 20 dkg cukorral kemény habbá. Óvatosan hozzákeverünk vékonyra szeletest mandulát.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

De hogy mitől *SVÉD*? Nem hallottam róla, hogy a svédek paradicsom-nagyhatalom volnának...


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Van egy történet az egypetéjű ikrekről...


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Az egyikük tántoríthatatlan optimista, aki szerint az élet igenis habostorta.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

A sütés két részben történik. Először csak a tészta felét tegyük sütőpapírral kibélelt kerek sütőformába. Arra öntsük a tojáshab felét, majd előmelegított sütőben süssük meg. (Kb. 20 perc)


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Ki korán kell, azt később megunják.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

A másik viszont megkeseredett pesszimista, aki hangoztatta, hogy a Murphy törvénye csöpög az optimizmustól.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Szüleik a fejüket csóválták, és mindkettőt pszichológushoz vitték.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

A tészta másik felét ugyanígy megsütjük.
A készre sütött lapokat hagyjuk kihűlni, akár egész éjszakára is.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

A szakember azt tanácsolta, hogy próbálják kiegyensúlyozni a két gyermek személyiségét.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

A legközelebbi születésnapjukon külön-külön szobában bontassák ki velük az ajándékaikat!


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

A pesszimistának vásároljanak össze szebbnél szebb ajándékokat, az optimistának pedig adjanak egy doboz trágyát.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Ha már közelednek a vendégek, akor el kell készíteni a tölteléket:
0,2 l tejszínhabot fel kell verni. Ebbe óvatosan gyümölcsdaragokat keverünk (lehet lecsepegtetett barack befőtt, vagy eper, stb.)


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

A jóemberek tartották magukat az útmutatáshoz, és feszülten várták az eredményt.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Amikor bekukucskáltak a pesszimistához, hallhatták, hogy megállás nélkül zúgolódik:


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

De ronda ez a számítógép!


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Majd egy süteményes tálra tesszük az egyik "lapot", arra tegyük rá a gyümölcsös tejszínhabot és ennek a tetejére próbáljuk csinosan rátenni a másik lapot is.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

*Velős pacalpörkölt recept*

*Hozzávalók:*
1 kg előfőzött pacal, 
2 nagy fej hagyma, 
4-5 gerezd fokhagyma, 
2 evőkanál paprika, 
1 evőkanál zsír, vagy olaj, 
késhegynyi bors, 
só, 
20 dkg sertésvelő.

*Elkészítés:*
A hagymát a zsíron sárgára pirítom, rászórom a paprikát, majd a felcsíkozott pacalt, megkeverem, majd mindig kevés vizet aláöntve, sót belekeverve felteszem főni. 
Mikor félig megpuhult, beleteszem a zúzott fokhagymát és a törött borsot. 
Lassú tűzön puhára párolom. 
Mikor szinte teljesen megpuhult, beleteszem a hártyáitól megtisztított velőt és még kb 10 percet főzöm.

(A kutyám megvész érte!)


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Fogadjunk, hogy az a videójáték mindjárt összetörik…


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Nagyon finom és valahogy mindig kevés. Jó étvégyat!


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Ezeket utálom…


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Láttam már ennél nagyobb távirányítós autót is…


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Lábujjhegyen a másik ajtóhoz lopakodtak, s a kulcslyukon át látták, hogy az ő kis optimistájuk sugárzó arccal labdázik a lócitromokkal.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

- Úgysem csapnak be! – kuncogott.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Lanarte mintákat szívesen varrok.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

Ahol ennyi trágya van, ott egy póninak is kell lennie!


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Túl kicsi a hely.


----------



## falcon08 (2010 December 12)

(ismeretlen szerző)


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Szakad a hó nagy csomókban,
veréb mászkál lent a hóban.
Veréb! Elment az eszed?
A hóesés betemet.
Nem is ugrálsz, araszolsz,
hóesésben vacakolsz.

Fölfújtad a tolladat,
ázott pamutgombolyag.

Mi kell neked? Fatető!

Fatető!
Deszka madáretető.​


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Pizzakifli

Hozzávalók:
5 dkg élesztő, 1 kockacukor, 6,5 dl langyos tej, 1 kg liszt, 25 dkg margarin, 1 evőkanál só, 2 tojás, 25 dkg reszelt sajt, 2 dl ketchup, pizza fűszerkeverék.

Az élesztót a kockacukorral 1,5 tejben felfuttatjuk. Összedolgozzuk a liszttel, a margarinnal, a sóval, a tojással és annyi tejjel, hogy közepes keménységű tésztét kapjunk. Kelesztjük, majd 8 pogácsára formázzuk. Egyenként kinyújtjuk, 8 részre vágjuk, ketchuppal megkenjük, majd fűszerkeverékkel és reszlt sajttal megszórjuk. Feltekerjük, kiflikké formájuk, tojássárgájával megkenjük és a tetejükre reszelt sajtot szórunk. Kizsírozott tepsiben megsütjük.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Sajtos apróság

Tészta: 25-30 dkg reszelt trappista sajt, 40 dkg liszt, 20 dkg margarin, 2 dl tejföl.
Krém: 2 tojássárgája, 2 ek. liszt, 0,5 dl tej, 2 dkg margarin, kevés sajt (a tésztából kihagyhatunk egy kicsit)


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

A tészta hozzávalóit összegyúrjuk, majd 3 órát pihentetjük. Újjnyi vastagra kinyújtjuk, pici pogácsaszaggatóval kiszagatjuk és világosra sütjük. Amíg sül a tészta, elkészítjük a krémet.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

A tojássárgákat a tiszttel és a tejjel gőz felett megfőzzük, és amint kihűlt, a margarinnal habosra keverjük, majd a tésztából kihagyott sajtot belekeverjük. Két-két pogácsát összeragasztunk a krémmel, és reszelt sajtba forgatjuk. Egy napig állni hagyjuk, hogy megpuhuljon.


----------



## fantazia (2010 December 12)

Sajtos gofri

25 dkg margarin, 60 dkg liszt, 20 dkg edami sajt, 2 dl tejföl, 1 tasak sütőpot, 2 tojás, tej, só.

A margarint a tojással elkeverjük, beletesszük a reszelt sajtot, a tejfölt, a sót, a sütőpapírral elkevert lisztet és annyi tejet, hogy sűrű masszát kapjunk. Gofrisütőben sütjük. Megkenjük tejföllel, és reszelt sajtot szórunk rá.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

*Disznósajt*

Egy fél sertésfej, fél kg bőrke, 75 dkg tokaszalonna, 1 db nyelv, 1 db hátsó csülök, só, törött bors, szegfűbors, fokhagyma.
A fejet, nyelvet, bőrkét, tokaszalonnát és csülköt gyengén sózott vízben kb. órán át lassan megfőzzük. Utána leszűrve a léből kb. 2 cm-es kockákra vágjuk (a fejet és a csülköt a csontról lefejtve) és a bőrkét megdaráljuk. Az egészet egy keverőtálba tesszük, megsózzuk, ízlésünknek megfelelően fűszerezzük. 2-3 gerezd apróra vágott fokhagymával ízesítjük és a lezsírozott abálóléből annyit öntünk hozzá, hogy a húskockák elváljanak egymástól. Alaposan tisztára mosott sertésgyomorba töltjük. Jól összevarrjuk, forrásban levő vízbe rakjuk és a tűzhely szélére húzva (a vizet forrpont alatt tartva), 2-2,5 óráig főzzük. A vízből óvatosan kiemelve megszurkáljuk, két falap közé téve préseljük és így hagyjuk kihűlni. A disznósajtot meg is füstölhetjük. Ilyenkor 2 dl sertésvért keverünk hozzá és egy kevés paprikával is fűszerezhetjük.


----------



## amstfan (2010 December 12)

Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt.


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

q


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

Öltözz rétegessen!


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

Öltözz rétegesen!


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Egyedül lenni nem olyan jó, mint ketten lenni és összetartani. "

A.A.Milne *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

* " Egyre több lesz bennem a vágy és egyre kevesebb a remény.” 

Frecerico García*


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*"A remény olyan, mint a só! Nem táplál, de jó íze lesz tőle a kenyérnek." José Saramago *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Arra a dologra van szükségem, ami akkor következik be, amikor az embernek az agya kikapcsol, a szíve meg be." Elizabeth Wurtzel *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Ha pókerezés közben körülnézel az asztalnál, és nem tudod megmondani, ki a vesztes, akkor te vagy az. "

Paul Newman *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Az ötödik születésnapomon történt, hogy apám a vállamra tette kezét, és azt mondta: ne feledd, fiam, ha bármikor szükséged van egy segítő kézre, mindig találsz egyet a karod végén. "

Sam Levenson *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Szeretni nem annyit jelent, mint egymás szemébe nézni, hanem azt jelenti: együtt nézni ugyanabba az irányba. "

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

2+2=4 (vagy mégsem, 1984)


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Fogadd el: egyszer te vagy a galamb, máskor meg a szobor. "

Scott Adams *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Ha az egész világ gyűlöl és rosszat hisz rólad, de a lelkiismereted tiszta, sohasem leszel egyedül. "

Charlotte Bronte *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

*" Csakis a véletlent foghatjuk fel üzenetként. Ami szükségszerűen történik, ami várható, ami naponta ismétlődik, az néma. Csak a véletlen szól hozzánk. " Milan Kundera *


----------



## Lazarus0226 (2010 December 12)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

3


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

7


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## Gulbahar (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Csak találgatok.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Aha!


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Megy ez.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

123


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

3-4 hónap, és megtanulom.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Irány az állandó tagság!


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Valaki elmagyarázná, hogy mit kell tenni?


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

kilenc


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Még 1


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

haladok?


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Így biztos, könnyen fog menni...


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Én is szeretek


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

olvasni


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

sajna mostanában kevés az időm


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

ma is nagyon fárasztó napon volt


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 12)

Hali4


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

és még milyen hosszú lesz


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

de remélem, kevésbe "sűrű", mint eddig volt


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

sebaj, egyszer ennek is vége lesz


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

elég lassan mennek át az üzenetek


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

még 9


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

még 8


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

még 7


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

már csak 6


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

nagyon lassú


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Dr. Papp Lajos: A szellem él ​Dr. Papp Lajos szívsebész, a Pécsi Tudományegyetem tanára, valamint PTE ÁOK Szívgyógyászati Klinika igazgatója. Széchenyi- és Magyar Örökség, Prima Primissima - , Pro Cultura- díjjal ismerték el. Alább nagyszerű előadásának kómáról szóló részét tesszük közzé. 

"Egy hölgy olyan állapotba került egy budapesti kórházban, hogy a vezető professzor - aki egyébként jó barátom és nagy tapasztalatú ember - azt mondta róla, hogy nem is érdemes megkísérelni a műtétet. A professzor hazament, és fiatal tanítványa, beosztottja - aki engem egyébként jól ismert és tisztelt - felhívott, és részletesen elmondta az esetet. A hölgy az eszméletlenség határán volt, kínlódott az életéért. De ez a fiatal orvos hitt abban, hogy én tudok és merek segíteni ebben. Amikor a beteggel találkoztam, ha homályosan is, de eszméleténél volt. Leletei alapján már nem szabadott volna, hogy éljen. Mindennek ellenére az élet levegője ott vibrált a beteg körül. Én csak egyet kérdeztem tőle: 
- hisz-e abban, hogy életben marad. Mondta, jelezte, hogy hisz. Abban a pillanatban eldöntöttem, hogy megoperálom. Ez nem egy racionális döntés volt, hanem inkább egy intuíció. A műtét után nem tért eszméletéhez. Hat napig eszméletlenül feküdt. Lélegeztetőgép tartotta életben. Ezt az állapotot hívják kómának. Én ennek ellenére mindennap többször is odamentem a beteghez, megfogtam a kezét, megsimogattam a fejét. És mivel nem akartam, hogy a többi kollégám megmosolyogjon, ezért egészen halkan a fülébe súgtam ezeket a mondatokat: 
"Ugye megígérte nekem, hogy nem hagy cserben? Önnek élnie kell. Értse meg: van esélye. Nem szabad föladnia."
A beteg hat nap múlva eszméletére tért, és egy hónap múlva a körülményekhez képest gyógyultan távozott. Ami a döbbenetes, az most következik. A beteg azt mondta nekem, hogy köszöni a mondataimat. Elmondta percre pontosan, hogy kedden, szerdán, csütörtökön, pénteken mikor voltam nála, és miket suttogtam a fülébe. Utólag leellenőriztem, valóban akkor voltam ott, amikor ő mondta. Elmondta pontosan, hogy szerdán tizenegy óra húsz perckor megállt ez és ez az orvos az ágya végénél, és akkor őt ott halottnak nyilvánították.
Azt mondta a hölgy: "Szerettem volna nekik odaszólni, hogy ne temessenek el, mert nem haltam meg. Nagyon rossz érzés volt, hogy nem tudtam velük szemben védekezni."
Ez a nő mindent elmondott. Azt mondta: 
"Alig vártam, hogy maga odajöjjön hozzám, és beszéljen az életről." 
A beteg szemén a hat nap alatt végig egy nedves labdacs volt, nehogy a szemhártyája kiszáradjon. Életfunkciói nem voltak. Nyilvánvaló, hogy a szemével nem láthatott és a fülével nem hallhatott, hanem valami mással, amiről mi nem tudunk. Persze az, hogy valamiről mi pillanatnyilag nem tudunk - vagy nem tud még az orvostudomány -, nem azt jelenti, hogy az nincs is. Az biztos, hogy ezek után nekem már senki nem mondhatja azt, hogy a kóma állapotában lévő beteghez nem érdemes szólni, mert az úgyis meghalt. De számos más esetben is a betegek beszámolnak a műtét alatti élményeikről, pedig elvileg semmilyen élményük nem lehetne. A nagyobb szívműtéteknél megállítjuk a beteg szívét, és gép pótolja a keringést és a szívműködést. Megállítani a szívet nagyon könnyű, beindítani már nem annyira. Miután megoperáltuk a szívét, újraindítjuk. Az újraindítás számomra mindig egy katartikus pillanat. Sokszor a betegek a szív újraindításának élményéről pontosan beszámolnak. Ez azért döbbenetes, mert arról az időszakról,amelyről ő beszámol - nevezetesen a szív újraindításának élményéről - abban az állapotban ő a tudomány mai álláspontja szerint nemhogy nem érezhet semmit, de nem is élhet."


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Socrates

Mielőtt legközelebb egy pletykát adnál tovább, gondolj az alábbi kis történetre:
Az ókori Görögországban Socrates (469 - 399 i.e.) széles körben ismert volt bölcsességéről.
Egy nap egyik ismerőse rohant hozzá izgatottan s mondta: "Socrates, tudod mit hallottam Diogenesről?"
"Na várjál csak " mondta Socrates, "mielőtt bármit is mondanál, át kell menjél a 'hármas szűrőpróbán!"
"Hármas szűrő??" kérdi az ismerős.
"Igen" folytatta Socrates, "mielőtt elmondod a Diogenesről hallottakat, szűrjük le, amit mondani akarsz. Az első szűrő az 'Igazság'.
Teljesen biztos vagy abban, hogy amit hallottál, az a tiszta igazság?"
"Nem," mondja az ember, "tulajdonképpen csak most hallottam!"
"Rendben van, szóval nem tudod, hogy a hír igaz-e vagy sem. Lássuk hát a második szűrőt, a 'Minőséget'. Amit hoztál, az valami jó hír?"
"Nem, sőt éppen ellenkezőleg..."
"Szóval akkor te akarsz valami rosszat mondani Diogenesről, amiről azt sem tudod, hogy igaz-e vagy sem?"
Az ember vállat vont és egy kicsit már röstellte magát. De Socrates folytatta: "Még mindig van esélyed arra, hogy a próbát kiálld, ha átmégy a 'Hasznosság' szűrön. Tehát amit Diogenesről hallottál, abból van-e nekem valami hasznom?"
"Háát..., nem hiszem..."
"Nos, ha így áll a dolog, hogy a híred nem is biztos, hogy igaz, nem is jó és nem is hasznos, akkor miért kellene akárkinek is elmondani??"
Az ember kissé zavarodottan és szégyenérzettel odébbállt.
Ez a kis történet példázza, hogy miért volt Socrates nagy filozófus és miért volt nagy megbecsülésben része akkor is és azóta is.
...ja, és azt is, hogy miért nem tudta meg soha, hogy a felesége megcsalta Diogenes-szel...


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

még hogy gyors válasz...


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

köszi még egyszer


----------



## nanita2010 (2010 December 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

)


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

A parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nA parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nélkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett.
- Gurult, de megállítottam - jelenti ki büszkén a nő.
- Tudom - válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.élkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett.
- Gurult, de megállítottam - jelenti ki büszkén a nő.
- Tudom - válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

Egy baleset után így szól egy férfi a női vezetőhöz:
- Mondja, asszonyom, mióta vezet autót?
- Öt perce, uram. Akkor esett ki a férjem a kocsiból.


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

A hadseregben:
- Százados úr! Kovács honvéd leugrott ejtőernyő nélkül!
- Már megint?


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

- Betartotta a tanácsot, és csak tíz szál cigarettát szív naponta?
- Igen, doktor úr.
- Akkor nem értem, miért nem javul az állapota?
- Talán azért, mert azelőtt sosem dohányoztam.


----------



## Micsics (2010 December 12)

Érdekes volt olvasni az alábbiakat. Köszi hogy elküldtétek.


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

Két barlangász sétál a hegyekben. Egyszer csak az egyikük bezuhan egy szakadékba. A barátja utánakiált:
- Hogy vagy, élsz még?
- Igen - hangzik a válasz.
- Nem fáj a fejed?
- Nem!
- Nem tört el a lábad?
- Nem!
- Semmi baj a kezeddel?
- Semmi!
- Huhh, tiszta mázli! Akkor mássz ki, és menjünk tovább!
- Várj egy kicsit, még nem értem le az aljára!


----------



## Micsics (2010 December 12)

Jók a viccek


----------



## macera777 (2010 December 12)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## Hakka (2010 December 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## sdi (2010 December 12)

egyik se nekem- autóm se


----------



## sdi (2010 December 12)

ja és még maradjunk a viccnél

mit mond a vízvezeték szerelő, amikor a feleségét kidobja az ablakon:
- Zuhanj, Rózsa !


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

húsz hozzászólás. jaaj


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

nem vagyok egy fecsegő


----------



## Romka (2010 December 12)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Óvodások márc.15-i műsora. Köszönet a feltöltőnek..
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allownetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid240.photobucket.com/albums/ff88/csipkebogyo/Margar__ta_csoport_2009m__rc15__-1.flv" height="261" width="400">​


Hellóka! Nem tudom megnézni ezt a videót! Mindig megszakad. Ennek mi lehet az oka? Máshol nem lehet megnézni?

Nagy szükségem lenne rá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tetszik


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

de ha ez kell


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

ahhoz, hogy


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

hozzáférjek azokhoz


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

a nagyszerű


----------



## Romka (2010 December 12)

Ez nagyon szép


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

foglalkoztató anyagokhoz...


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

hmhm...


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

gratulalok!!!!!!


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

sziasztok


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

77


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

oil


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

lali


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

pimpi


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

bibi


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

77ooi


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

1980


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

igyekezni kell


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

x


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

y


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

z


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

meg van tobb mint 20 uzenetem es megsem tudok letolteni


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

xy


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

mit csinaljak meg??????


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

segitsen mar valaki!!!!


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

még 13 nap karácsonyig...


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

és a két napod?


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

*meg mindig nem tudok letolteni mar mindent megtettem*

*meg mindig nem tudok letolteni ,pedig mindent megtettem*


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

jg


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

hjg


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

iuz


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

tobb mint egy hete regisztraltam magam


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 12)

20!!!!!
juhéj!!! (birkabőr!!!)


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

fúúúúúúúj a szél


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

hm. remélem én nem fogok így járni


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

AKAROM azokat a foglalkoztatókat


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

na még 4


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

áfonyás palacsinta - mondta franklin barátja


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

hopp egy egér


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

szólt cinci macska


----------



## berrego (2010 December 12)

éljen, éljen


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

köszönöm


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

2x


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

3x


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

4x


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

várnom kell


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

ez így


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

nagyon


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

lassú


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

lesz


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

valamennyi


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

marad


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

holnapra


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

is


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

jó


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

lett


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

volna


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

már


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

ma


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

teljes


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

tagnak


----------



## nauzinka (2010 December 12)

lenni!!!!


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

szeretnék


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

teljes


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

jogu


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

tag


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

lenni!


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

Ehhez


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

szükségem


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

van


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

hozzászólásra


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

abcd


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

kutya cica


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

még 7


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

hozzászólásra van szügségem


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

uppss nem engedi 2x leírni ugyanazt


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

5 percen belül


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

de már 3 hsz


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

hiányzik


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

ésss még 1 hiányzik


----------



## johanna08 (2010 December 12)

yesss!!még egyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## palotasi (2010 December 13)

a segitség mindig jol jön.


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!

silvio


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

Hideg van,de szép nap


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

szerintem tucat


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

a magyar tucat az 12-velegyenlő


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

Szép jó reggelt


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

Kukkurikúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

reggel van , éppen elütötték a delet................ valahol máshol, hoppá


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

koppp


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

kikopog?


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

abrakadabra-habrakadabra


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

hideg van, 18:50 és még mindig reggel, igaz it a világürben így megy már csak


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

Szakosodó hontoló lopva elvonva szabdalva lógó


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

Megyeinaplementetudós - I -TÓ


----------



## edem5 (2010 December 13)

bla bla bla


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Hol tartok?


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Jobbreggelt!


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Szélfoszlánybeszáradás.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Nem könnyű, de tizenhat.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Mármint Elcamel 16.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Látom a fényt...


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Itt jön...


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

...a vonat.


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Most hol tartok? Tudja valaki?


----------



## elcamel16 (2010 December 13)

Olyan mintha az ember magában beszélne . Ezen más is átesett?


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Akkor:

"Aaaaa nyuszik és az őzgidák is várják a majálist..."


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"...hát miért te lennél éppen szomorúúú!"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Az öreg Leland Palmer örökbecsűje.


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Harry: "Mit csinálasz?"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Dale: "Farigcsálok..."


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Harry: "???"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Dale: "Ezt csinálják azokon a helyeken, ahol a sárga lámpa nem gyorsítást, hanem lassítást jelent, nem?"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

hét, méég csak hét...


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"Azt hiszem mégis csak jobb lesz ha a világegyetem második rejtélyét vizsgálom: A nőket."


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

na ez tetszeni fog!


"-a meghívókat!"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"-micsoda?"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"-mi az? rossz a hallásod? tudod, 4 fehér fecni rajta a nevetekkel."


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"-nekünk 100.000 fecnink van a királynő képével. bemehetünk?"


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Lock, stock and two smoking barrels


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

jajhát ez is olyan jó:
"-Nem is érdemlem meg őt, nem vagyok rendes ember..."


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello1


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"-Ugyanmár, hiszen te szolgáltál a békehadtestnél! Meséld el neki azt a rengeteg embert akinek segítettél, az öntöző rendszert amit megástál, beszélj a haldokló emberekről aki a karjaidban vigasztalódtak... meg azt a gennyedző here-herpeszt!..."


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

"-(ISTENIT!) Nem számít... hazudtam szegény lánynak..."


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello2


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello3


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello4


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello5


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Tizenhét? még csak?


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello6


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Na má tizennyolc...


----------



## oliwander (2010 December 13)

Végeztem!


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello7


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello8


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello9


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello10


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello11


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello12


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello13


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello14


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello15


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello16


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello17


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello18


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello19


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello20


----------



## fbk (2010 December 13)

hahó


----------



## pandacsoki (2010 December 13)

1,2,3,4,5


----------



## pandacsoki (2010 December 13)

6,7,8,9,10


----------



## pandacsoki (2010 December 13)

hétfő


----------



## pandacsoki (2010 December 13)

kedd


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

Nekem meg négylábum


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

Ez egy értelmetlen játék


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

*20 hozzászólás elérése*

Ma hideg szeles idő van


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

hideg van,de süt a nap


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

a tél útán jön a tavasz


----------



## lion30 (2010 December 13)

erw


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

12345


----------



## lion30 (2010 December 13)

jah hideg


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

Ma hétfő van


----------



## lion30 (2010 December 13)

hideg van


----------



## silvio (2010 December 13)

Holnap kedd lesz


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

1


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

4


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

7


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

8


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

9


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

11


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

12


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

13


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

14


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

15


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

16


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

17


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

18


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

19


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

20


----------



## Zsuzsi867 (2010 December 13)

Bocsi mindenkinek!


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



köszi szépen hogy leírtad 
nem tudtam miért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

Sziasztok örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

amúgy köszönet a fórumkészítőnek nagyon jó ötlet a frissen regizetteknek ez a topik


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

már csak 18 kell


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

vagyis most már csak 17


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

na jó hogy ne csak számolás legyen a dologból mondok pár viccet


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

Két rendőr először járőrözik repülőtéren.
Megkérdezi az egyik rendőr a másiktól:
- Mi az ott? - mutat a repülőgép propellerjére.
- Ventillátor. - mondja a másik.
- Húú, de ez nagyon gyorsan forog.
- Biztos nagyon izzad a pilóta...


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

A vádlott kezében egy baseball ütővel jelenik meg a bíróságon.
- Mit akar ezzel? - kérdi a bíró a baseball ütő felé nézve.
- Kérem, az idézésben az állt, hogy a védelemről magamnak kell gondoskodnom.


----------



## szilviusz88 (2010 December 13)

Egy jómódú, elegáns férfi sétálgat az utcán. Egyszercsak eléugrik egy hajléktalan egy fegyverrel a kezében.
- Drága uram! Segítsen! Tízezer forinttal megmentheti egy ártatlan ember életét!
- És ki az az ártatlan ember?
- Hogyhogy ki? Hát Ön!


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 14)

szilviusz88 írta:


> egy jómódú, elegáns férfi sétálgat az utcán. Egyszercsak eléugrik egy hajléktalan egy fegyverrel a kezében.
> - drága uram! Segítsen! Tízezer forinttal megmentheti egy ártatlan ember életét!
> - és ki az az ártatlan ember?
> - hogyhogy ki? Hát ön!



lol


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Koszonom a segitseget


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni.


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 2


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 3


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 4


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 5


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. nem mukodik a hatos


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 7


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 8 unlmas vagyok


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 9 azt mondjak 7 masodperc alatt elnavigalnak egy site-rol


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 10.


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 11


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 12 gyerektopik temaban erdeklodom


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 13. Kicsit lelassult a halozat


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 14 ismet jo


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 15 de lehet hogy elszamoltam


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 1(hat)


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 17 mar majdnem


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 18 meg ketto


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. 19


----------



## Imiba77 (2010 December 14)

Nem szeretnek kihasznlani senkit de egy szolgaltatast szeretnek hasznlani mielott tenyleg 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast tudnek tenni. hurra!


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Márkus Bogi : Félek


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Ködös, sötét, fáradt esték, 
De szemem nem alszik még.


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Félek... 
Hogy nem jól döntöttem,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Hogy talán megbántottam azt, 
Akit szeretek,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

S hogy nem lesz elég 
Időm ahhoz, hogy


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Szeressem őket.


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Félek, 
Hogy elrontottam valamit,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Hogy már nem vagyok az... 
Félek...


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Mert az élet véges,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

S nem tudom, én még


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Meddig élhetem.


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

De azt tudom, hogy


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Míg dobog a szívem


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Megteszek mindent,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Hogy akit szeretek,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Boldoggá tegyem.


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

S ha csak egy napom


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Lenne hátra,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Tudatnám velük,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Hogy mindvégig szerettem őket,


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

S hogy e szeretet


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)

Létem után se szűnne meg...


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

*Ez*

komoly feladvány


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

meg kell kűzdeni a szépségért


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

vagy mi


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

aprólékos munka


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

észnél kell lenni


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

az apróságok keserítik meg az ember életét


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

innen szép nyerni


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

nem találom a szavakat


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

szép kis ügy


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

ennyi vót mára


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

holnap is nap


----------



## norquo (2010 December 14)

és több nap mint kolbászból kerítés


----------



## Medvegyuri (2010 December 14)

Hukk


----------



## thesmile100 (2010 December 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## martonosi (2010 December 14)

*Kösz a segítséget*

Már kezdtem gondba esni


----------



## martonosi (2010 December 14)

Így gond nélkül sikerülhet?


----------



## martonosi (2010 December 14)

Nagyon bízom benne...


----------



## martonosi (2010 December 14)

Még várakozni is kell...


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

Pozitívabban: itt is lehet várakozni!


----------



## thesmile100 (2010 December 14)

Hurrá optimizmus!


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 14)

még sok kell


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 14)

abcd


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 14)

megyek ebédelni!


----------



## kvezsd (2010 December 14)

hello


----------



## Évica999 (2010 December 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Évica999 (2010 December 14)

Én filmzenékért regisztráltam ide, remélem sok jót találok majd


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Ég a napmelegtõl a kopár szík sarja,


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Nincs egy árva fûszál a tors közt kelõben,


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezõben.


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Boglyák hûvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan.


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Ösztövér kutágas, hórihorgas gémmel


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,


----------



## gyikgyoker (2010 December 14)

Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

1: nekem is kell 20 hozzászólást generálnom!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

2: nekem is kell 20-1= 19 hozzászólást generálnom!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

3: nekem is kell 20-2= 18 hozzászólást generálnom!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

4: nekem is kell 20-3= 17 hozzászólást generálnom!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

5: nekem is kell 20-4= 16 hozzászólást generálnom! Nehezen megy!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

6: nekem is kell 20-5= 16 hozzászólást generálnom! Nehezen megy, de azért egyre jobban alakul!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

7: nekem is kell 20-6= 14 hozzászólást generálnom! Nehezen megy, de azért egyre jobban alakul! Már számolni se tudok!


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

8: nekem is kell 20-7= 13 hozzászólást generálnom! Nehezen megy, de azért egyre jobban alakul! Már számolni se tudok! Vagy mégis tudok?


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

9: nekem is kell 20-8= 11 hozzászólást generálnom! Nehezen megy, de azért egyre jobban alakul! Már számolni se tudok!


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

Remélem, össze tudom hozni a 20 hozzászólást és akkor 2 nap múlva én is rendes tag lehetek


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

10: Már a felénél vagyok! Már kérdeztem, hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

19


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

11: Soha nem fogom megérteni, hogy mire jó! De ha kell, hát akkor...


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

Ezt én se értem...


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

12: de jó neked! Már 19-nél tartasz! Irigyelllek!


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

Ez lesz a 4.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

én már ezer éve regeltem, de nem olvastam rendesen el a feltételeket


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

5.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

14: és csak most vettem észre, hogy kell 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

6.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

15: De már mindjárt meg van, aztán azt csinálok, amit akarok!


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

7.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

16: Arra kell csak vigyáznom, hogy nehogy a narrátor vagy ki, aki a forum mestere, valamit hiba miatt kitíltson


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

8.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

17: Azta, már csak pár és kész


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

9.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

18: Nem irigyelem a moderátort


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

Ezzel megvan a fele


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

19: 2 és hali


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

20: kitartás! Én azt hiszem most és pár évre be is fejeztem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

Visszaszámlálás indul: 9


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

8


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

7


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

4


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

2


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

1


----------



## Cony07 (2010 December 14)

0


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Én ezt nem értem... úgy érzem magam, mint Yossarian  De ha muszáj... 1


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Most már 2.


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

már 3


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

és lőn 4


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

kapkodok itt, pedig a 20 másodperc az 20 másodperc... 5


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Mi legyen a hatodik? Talán 6


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

A hetedik Te magad légy!


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Nyolc, szakad a polc


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Kilenc, Kiss Ferenc


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Tíz bűn, tíz bünhődés


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Eleven ki tizenegyig számol


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Tizenkét dühös ember


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Péntek 13


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

XIV. kerület


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

Nem csak a 15 éveseké a világ


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

hanem a 16 éveseké is


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

sőt ne feledkezzünk meg a 17 évesekről sem


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

18 évesen már kész felnőtt az ember


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

egy híján 20


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

20 botütés


----------



## red6t6 (2010 December 14)

és még egy, hogy legyen egy szerencse szám is 21


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Szeretném elérni azt a 20 hozzászólást - elindulok )


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Három, te vagy az én párom.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Négy, te kis leány hova mégy?


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Öt, érik a tök.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Hat, hasad a pad.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Hét, zsemlét süt a pék.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Nyolc, üres a polc.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Tíz, tiszta víz.


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Ez Alexnek is tetszeni fog


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Fújja szél a fákat,


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

Én is szeretnék hozzászólni


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

ha lehet 20szor egymás után


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

letöri az ágat, reccs...


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

gabims10 írta:


> ha lehet 20szor egymás után



Ez igazán remek terv


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

Már csak 18


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Ha én cica volnék,


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

Itt nem fúj a szél


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

100 egeret fognék.


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

már csak 16


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

gabims10 írta:


> Itt nem fúj a szél



Jókor vagy, jó helyen


----------



## Tabika (2010 December 14)

Itt a vége


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

hogy ez milyen fárasztó


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

Bárcsak nekem is meglenne már a 20


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

ccccccc


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

még egy...


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

11


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

mingyááááá


----------



## dijallo (2010 December 14)

mikro


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

yup


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

Gabs


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

még mindig nem....


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

áááá


----------



## gabims10 (2010 December 14)

még mindig nem


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

De jó ez a segitség


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

uhoh


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

2+2


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

=4


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Nekem gyorsan kell hozzá szólás!


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Írtam is egy csomót.


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Játékokba, szókeresésbe...


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Már azt hittem rég meg van a !


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

ötödik


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

De tévedtem.


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

hatodik


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

hetedik


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Na nem baj majd most meg lesz!


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Remélhetőleg.


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Minek kell ez a hülye mp?


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

ÁÁááá.......


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

Sok kell még?


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

Nah...


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

lálálálálá


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

hihi


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

ez vicces


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

mára


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

ennyi


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

meg van már a 20?


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

elég,


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

nem is tudom most már megnézem...


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

majd


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

később


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

folytatom,


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

de


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

addigra


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

már


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

el


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

is


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

érem


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

a


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

huszat


----------



## miguel1 (2010 December 14)

pont
ugye mondtam


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

nyolcadik


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

kilencedik


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizedik


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenegy


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenkettő


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenhárom


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizennégy


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenöt


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenhat


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*Petőfi Sándor: Füstbe ment terv*

Egész úton - hazafelé -Azon gondolkodám:Miként fogom szólítaniRég nem látott anyám? Mit mondok majd elõször isKedvest, szépet neki?Midõn, mely bölcsõm ringatá,A kart terjeszti ki. S jutott eszembe számtalanSzebbnél-szebb gondolat,Míg állni látszék az idõ,Bár a szekér szaladt. S a kis szobába toppanék...Röpült felém anyám...S én csüggtem ajkán... szótlanúl...Mint a gyümölcs a fán.


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenhét


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizennyolc


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

tizenkilenc


----------



## KGeorge (2010 December 14)

utolsó


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

1


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

2


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

4


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

7


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

8


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

9


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

10


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

11


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

12


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

13


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

14


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

15


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

16


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

17


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

18


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

19


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

20


----------



## szegecs (2010 December 14)

+1


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

Ok világos.


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

12345


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

Biztos igy van.


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Hello bobjai!


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

Jó itt!


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Mi van biztos igy?


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Fej-fej mellett haladunk.


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Miz újs?


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

Hello haver,mizu?


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Nem írsz valamit?


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Mindjárt neked is megvan a 20


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

Na most kocc,körbenézni,mi van.


----------



## bobjai (2010 December 14)

Na most megvan,te is ezt nyomod?


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Igen


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Mi érdkel ezen az oldalon?


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Úgy látszik csak ketten vagyunk itt.


----------



## denisf (2010 December 14)

Milyen az idő Vácon?


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

Van itt valaki szlovákiából?


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

2


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

4


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

ezt nem értem


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

monoton


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

holnap is van nap


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

9


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

merlin


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

Szerb Antal


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

Marco Ferreri A nagy zabálás


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

ezt fogom este megnézni


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

fassan meglesz


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

lassan akart lenni


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

na még ötöt


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

négyet


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

krónika


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

azért ez egy kicsit unalmas


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

meglenne?


----------



## neroxi (2010 December 14)

egy ráadás


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

nekem men megy számláló


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

neked sem megy a számláló


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

de megéri


----------



## gerson (2010 December 14)

hello


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

hali


----------



## siroi (2010 December 15)

helo


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 15)

a ma éjszakai szám: 75,932


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Budapesten ma reggel nyolcóra volt...


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 15)

hello


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 15)

mozaikos témazárókat keresek


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 15)

remélem találok


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 15)

még 2


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 15)

csak 1


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Ember, ez a pia olyan mint a simogatás


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Ahhoz mit szólna, ha most szélsebesen orrba vágnám?


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Kérek két deci bort három deci rummal felhigitva...


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Hányást helyeztem a szemére mivel nem tudtunk zöldágyra vetödni, pedig ott jól kivehettem volna belőle a részem...


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Kilencvenhat pofont kaptam kőlcsön ?


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Ha valaki tisztességesen viselkedik velem, én mindig veszem a lapot


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Megfigyeltem hogy a ház falai még állnak...


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Mifelénk, tavaly a nyár egy szerdára esett


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

113 pasasom van, de csak azért mert visszavonultan élek...


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-Nekem nagyorrom van mama?
-Mindig a szexen jár az eszed...


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-Úgy érted:Megeröszakoltak?
-Először igen.


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-Vak voltam de mostmár látok!-ujjongott a botjátol megszabadult illető, s belezuhant a gödörbe


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-Ezt ne vedd indiszkréciónak, de te szűz vagy?
-Szóval ez nálad nem indiszkréció? Akkor mit kérdezel, ha indiszkrét akarsz lenni?


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-A Királyod vagyok!
-Én ugyan nem szavaztam rád!


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-Hogy vagy?
-Semmi közöd hozzá!


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

"A vész láttán, ahogy tudott
farkát behúzva futott"


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

Ezek a mai fiatalok! Czak a szex, csak a szipó, mi lesz ennek a vége?!


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

-Hadd intézzen el minket!-rimánkodtak az apácák Lancelotnak.


----------



## bubuila (2010 December 15)

VÉGE (ennek...)


----------



## Lujzamacska (2010 December 15)

Hatalmas kagylógyűjteményem van, amit csak úgy elszórva tartok a világ
tengerpartjain. Talán már láttad.


----------



## Lujzamacska (2010 December 15)

Ha három madár lennék, látnám magam felülről, amint magam után repülök.


----------



## Lujzamacska (2010 December 15)

Ajándék csónak ne nézd a lapát.


----------



## Lujzamacska (2010 December 15)

Jó a hajad!!! Miért nem hordod???


----------



## icagigi (2010 December 15)

hozzászólás


----------



## icagigi (2010 December 15)

még egy hozzászólás...


----------



## icagigi (2010 December 15)

már csak 3 hiányzik...


----------



## icagigi (2010 December 15)

még kettő...


----------



## icagigi (2010 December 15)

és megvan!


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

Próbálkozom...


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

hogy mihamarabb összegyűjtsem


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

miről írjak?


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

Szevasztok


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

6.


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

azért is vagyok


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

banyó írta:


> Szevasztok



Szia!


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

itt, mert már


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

felkelt a kisfiam


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

szia gne2


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

az enyém most készül aludni.


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

9.


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

a nagy már nekem is alszik


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

szóval ott tartottam, hogy


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

Mennyi idős a kicsi?


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

a kicsi beteg, szundizott egy kicsit


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

17,5 hónapos


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

Neked?


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

szegényke...


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

az enyém 2 múlt


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

nekem is köhécsel


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

elég nyugtalan is volt


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

a lányom 5 éves


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

no, szóval


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

ollé.


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

ő már 4. hete betegeskedik


----------



## kozyv (2010 December 15)

Nagyon várom a karácsonyt. és nagyon fáradt vagyok már.


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

Kész hölgy.


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

kozyv: megértelek.


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

hamar meg lesz ez...


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

szerintem is.


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

délután is ajándékokat készítek


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

mondjuk, nem is baj.


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

Ajándékok?....


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

találtam ide mutató linkeket


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

Én még el sem jutottam odáig....


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

csak meg kellene néznem


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

szóval a karácsony fényévekre van...meg majdnem 1 hétre.


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

Apróságokat varrok.  Hobbiszinten.


----------



## banyó (2010 December 15)

no, megyek, megvan a "20". Boldog karácsonyt Nektek!


----------



## gne2 (2010 December 15)

Meg is van a 20. is! Hamar itt lesz a karácsony! 
Mindenkinek boldog várakozást kívánok!


----------



## kozyv (2010 December 15)

Hányszor lehet írni?


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

Eredetileg csak Polübioszt akartam letölteni innen,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

és ezért akartam valamihez hozzászólni,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

nyilván, hogy meglegyen az előírt 20 hozzászólás,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

de ahogy így végignéztem a témákat,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

bennük a számtalan hozzászólással,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

ezen a fagyos, szürke téli napon,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

bizony, rájöttem arra, hogy


----------



## dori93 (2010 December 15)

abc


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

önmagában ezért is megérte regisztrálni,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

mert nagyon jó itt a hangulat;


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

persze azért


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

továbbra is Polübiosz a végső cél,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

aki az ókor egyik legnagyobb történetírója,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

és ezért mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

pláne így, hogy innen is letölthető pdf-ben,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

mindazonáltal meg kell mondanom,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

könnyen lehet, hogy célom elérését követően,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

a továbbiakban is látogatója maradok a fórumnak,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

mert bizony kár is volna tagadni,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

hogy ritka manapság az igazán érdekes,


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

egyúttal azonban kellően civilizált közeg.


----------



## Osztap (2010 December 15)

Meglett a 20 üzenet, ez itt a 21., köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

nekem ez magas ami itt kell


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

De vannak akik segítenek ami nagyon jó.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Kedvesen fogattak mikor jöttem.fel is sorolnám.:
Noci87,Kufirc,GJodie


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Remélem nem hagytam ki senkit megyek meg is nézem


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Mi az abszolút köd?
- Amikor a rendőr a jelzőlámpa tetejéről kiabálja a színeket


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Mi az abszolút kellemetlen?
- Ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Ki az abszolút diplomata?
- Aki úgy el tud küldeni a fenébe, hogy alig várod az indulást


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Ki az abszolút ártatlan?
- Az az apáca, aki a kondomgyárban dolgozva azt hiszi, hogy egereknek csinál hálózsákot


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Ki az abszolút paraszt?
- Akinek már az óvodában is szalonna volt a jele.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Mi az abszolút szlogen?
- Az alkohol az emberiség ellensége. Aki pedig megfutamodik az ellenség elől, az gyáva.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Mi az abszolút legjobb fizikai megfigyelés politikusoktól?
- Az üres fejnek jobb az akusztikája.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

Mi az abszolút rossz szervezés?
- Skinhead-esküvőre cigányzenekart hívni.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Ki az abszolút rendőr?
- Aki letartóztatja a lopótököt és a gyilkos galócát.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Mi az abszolút étvágytalanság?
- Mikor a betegnek már azok az ételek sem ízlenek, amitől eltiltotta az orvos.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Az én cicám jó kis cica, 
egerészett az éjszaka,
szomjas lett a pecsenyére,
beugrott a kis bögrébe.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Ki az abszolút naív kismama?
- Aki a szülőszobában kinyittatja az ablakot, hogy be tudjon repülni a gólya.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Egy cica a szobában egyedül csak vár, 
ha még egyet kapok, akkor lesz egy pár.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

na elég volt


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

1


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Két cica nem elég és alig várom,
ha még egyet kapok, akkor lesz már három.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Három cica nem engedi, hogy szomorú légy,
ha még egyet kapok akkor lesz már négy.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

2


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Négy cica fellöki a tejesköcsögöt,
ha még egyet kapok akkor lesz már öt.


----------



## nem kell (2010 December 15)

- Ki az abszolút bombanő?
- Aki ha bemegy a spájzba, a kolbászok mind felállnak


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Öt cica ezerfelé nem szaladhat,
ha még egyet kapok akkor lesz már hat.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Hat cica kergetheti hat egerét, 
ha még egyet kapok akkor lesz már hét.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Hét cica kikutatja mit rejt a polc,
ha még egyet kapok akkor lesz már nyolc


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Nyolc cica alatt összeroskad a kredenc,
ha még egyet kapok akkor lesz már kilenc.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Kilenc cica hűségében soha meg ne bízz,
ha még egyet kapok, akkor lesz már tíz.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Tíz cica összebújva ha aludni megy,
tíz cica csendesebb, mint reggel az egy.


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Mese címek:
Kismalac és a farkasok


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Brémai muzsikusok


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Fésüs Éva:Ezüst hegedű


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Fésüs Éva: A fogfájós nyuszi


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Fésüs Éva: A tél kergető hóvirág


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Szutyejev: Vidám mesék


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Mindennapra egy mese


----------



## hársfa (2010 December 15)

Köszönöm mindenki türelmét, aki ezen az oldalon böngészik.


----------



## kevin07 (2010 December 15)

a


----------



## kevin07 (2010 December 15)

\\m/


kevin07 írta:


> a


----------



## Maximus01 (2010 December 15)

Aranyos, hogy gondoltatok a "nyeretlen kétévesekre" is!


----------



## Maximus01 (2010 December 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Maximus01 (2010 December 15)

Hamarosan Karácsony!


----------



## Maximus01 (2010 December 15)

Meghitt és fenyőillatú Ünnepeket kivánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Maximus01 (2010 December 15)

Plusz forraltborost és mézeskalácsost is, természetesen!


----------



## Maximus01 (2010 December 15)

Az ajándékhegyekről már nem is beszélve...


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

Na,


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

ennek


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

így


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

nagyon


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

sok


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

értelme


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

van


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

.


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

Több


----------



## oldsnaporaz (2010 December 15)

"Vagyok, mint minden ember: fenség.."


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

thread


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

csak


----------



## oldsnaporaz (2010 December 15)

"Titok, Észak-fok, idegenség"


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

azért


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

,


----------



## oldsnaporaz (2010 December 15)

S ne felejtsük el a lidérces messzefényt, ugye


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

hogy


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

legyen


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

mit


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

tele


----------



## oldsnaporaz (2010 December 15)

Imádom az öreg Adyt, mert nekem is "dőltemre tökmag-jankók lesnek", de muszáj itt maradnunk néhányan Muszáj-Herkulesnek!


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

szemetelni


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

az


----------



## huztimar (2010 December 15)

*Új tag vagyok*

A portál nagyon elegáns és barátságos.
Remélem, hogy lesz időm többször látogatni és találni olyan témát amelyhez öreg fejemmel szívesen hozzászólok.
Üdvözletem küldöm mindenkinek!


----------



## oldsnaporaz (2010 December 15)

Ennek a néhány sornak legalább némi értelme vagyon talán..


----------



## mezesbodon (2010 December 15)

első 20 hozzászólással..... =:-O


----------



## oldsnaporaz (2010 December 15)

S végül: üdvözlet minden idelátogatónak!


----------



## lisaveronica (2010 December 15)

köszii


----------



## lisaveronica (2010 December 15)

ez jol jön


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

*Köszönet!*

Nagyon örülök,hogy végre sikerült regisztrálnom!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Nagy örömmel tölt el,hogy ennyi tagja van ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Ezt én nem is értem.


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Nagyon szeretném a karácsonykor esne a hó és mindenki csendben békében ünnepelne!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Az egyik kutyusunk nem akar enni!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Remélem,hogy nem lessz beteg!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Ma estére havazást jósoltak,de még nálunk nem esik.


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Képzeljétek tagnap 7 pici nyuszink született!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Nagyon örültem neki!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Nagyon félek,hogy megfáznak.


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Nagyo szelleme kis versike!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Mindenkinek Áldott , Békés karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Sok boldogságot kívánok mindekinek az Új évre!


----------



## jázminka79 (2010 December 15)

Nem tudom,hogy Canadában élő rokonaim regisztráltak erre az oldalra?
De majd kiderittem.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

KI korán kel, aranyat lel! 
Tehát a "Multikba" kora reggel kell menni. 
Bár aranyat nem fogunk lelni.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

*Karácsony*

Karácsonykor mi nem bejglit, hanem vanília pudinggal és mákkal töltött kalácsot fogunk készíteni. A próba során már bevált, csak 3 órát élt. Aki akarja aszalt gyümölccsel is gazdagíthatja.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Dermesztő hidegben lehúzott ablakkal száguld a taxis. A didergő utas megjegyzi:
- Igazán felhúzhatná az ablakot, odakint nagyon hideg van.
- Na és mit gondol, ha felhúzom, odakint melegebb lesz?


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

*Vacsora*

Ma kipróbáltam a bacon szalonnába göngyölt csirke mellet zöld körettel vacsora gyanánt. A lányom olyant mondott, mint még soha: "máskor is csinálj ilyet!"


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Két jegesmedve megy a sivatagban.
- Te milyen nagy jég lehetett itt!
- Honnan veszed?
- Hát milyen vastagon beszórták!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Hová tettem az ejtőernyőt? Az előbb még rajtam volt!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A nyuszigyerek sírva megy haza. Az apja megáll előtte, feltűri a karjain az ingét, és így szól:
- Ki bántott fiam?
- A medve! - szipogja a kisnyuszi.
Az apja lehúzza a karjain az ingét és így szól:
- Te bajod! Miért szívóztál vele.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Nem lehetsz öreg és bölcs, ha sosem voltál fiatal és őrült.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A MÁV örök, mert ami késik az nem múlik!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A legnagyobb hülyeség is,amit csinálsz, jó valamire.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Olyanok a fogaid, mint a csillagok! Sárgák és messze vannak egymástól!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Az élet olyan, mint a cigi. Rövid, és rengetegszer megszívod!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Ahol a tévéd ott az otthonod.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Ha az idegenek olyan okosak, hogy tudnak utazni az űrben, akkor miért a leghülyébbeket rabolják el?


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

az idö pénz gondolta a pincér, és hozzáadta a számlához a dátumot


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

*Karácsony*

Nagyon békés és meghitt Karácsonyi Ünnepeket Kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A dohányzás megrövidíti a cigarettádat.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Sötét van. Csak ketten vagyunk.Előveszem a csövemet, te tágra nyílt szemmel nézed.Kupakolunk, aztán ledugom kicsit mélyebbre.Te óvatosan szívogatod, vigyázol.Nem szereted az ízét, nem akarod, hogy a szádba menjen....----- nehéz benzint lopni!!!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Nem vagyok paraszt, csak disznó sajttal finomabb a hamburger.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A részegek okozzák a balesetek 30%-át. Mit jelent ez? A józanok sokkal veszélyesebbek!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

*vicc*

"Tévedni emberi dolog" szólt a sün és lemászott a gyökérkeféről.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A lustaság nem más, mint pihenés elfáradás előtt


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Inni csak mértékkel és tartózkodással szoktam. A mérték a vödör, tartózkodás pedig az asztal alatt!


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

A gyermek lényege: nagy hangzavar, rajta némi kosszal.


----------



## anikoka291 (2010 December 15)

Mosolyog a napsugár,mosolyog az ég is,adjatok egy féldecit,s mosolygok majd én is...!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

*ma*

Aki másnak vermet ás, az a sírásó.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

A jegesmedve bocs megkérdezi az anyját:
- Mama ki az én apám?
- Jegesmedve fiam.
- Na jó. De ki az én nagyapám?
- Jegesmedve fiam.
- Anya jeges medve ide, vagy oda, de én nagyon fázom.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

Pácolási gyors tanács:
Állatorvosi boltban lehet venni lovaknak való fecskendőt. Kisi cukor, sok só a vízbe és ezzel be kell injekciózni a sütni kívánt húst.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 15)

Feküdjünk le ! Persze úgy gondoltam, hogy mindenki a párjával, vagy a párnájával.
Jó éjszakát kívánok ! (magyar idő szerint 22:47)


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

lopici gaspar


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

A jegesmedve bocs megkérdezi az anyját:
- Mama ki az én apám?
- Jegesmedve fiam.
- Na jó. De ki az én nagyapám?
- Jegesmedve fiam.
- Anya jeges medve ide, vagy oda, de én nagyon fázom.


----------



## tutuka991 (2010 December 15)

*Az én kutyám is nagyon rossz volt*



bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz




A kutyám Charlie, (én csak Tyutyukának hívtam), valahányszor eszembe jut összeszorul a torkom. Sok bajom volt vele, morgott meg akarta támadni az embereket, a családban mindenkit megharapott. Egy járókelőről letépte a ruhát, sokat és hangosan ugatott. Az egyik szomszédom megfenyegetett. 
Elvittem kutyaiskolába, ahol nem bírtak vele, sőt azt mondták, hogy amelyik kutya megharapja a gazdáját, azt el kell altatni. Én erre nem voltam hajlandó, mert az volt a véleményem, hogy a kutyám agresszívitásának a félelem az oka.
A szomszédok haragját úgy próbáltam csökkenteni, hogy nagyon sokat vittem a kutyámat sétálni, sokszor eléggé hosszú távolságokat tettünk meg, aminek az lett az eredménye, hogy a kutyám és a szomszédok is valamennyire lenyugodtak.
Ez így ment évekig egészen 2010. augusztus 26. délutánjáig, amikor sajnos Charliet (Tyutyuka 1994 - 2010) el kellet altatni egyre súlyosabb ízületi problémái miatt.
Tyutyuka elvesztése nagyon megrázott, mert hosszú éveken keresztül, a néha súlyos problémák ellenére, igaz baráttá és családtaggá vált. 
Most ha élne, én nem bánnám akármilyen rossz lenne, örülnék neki, hogy velem van.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

For Acs, a 58-year-old unemployed casual labourer in the small Hungarian village of Bakonybel, it was an offer too tempting to resist, even though he’d never been on an airplane or outside of Hungary, for that matter, even though the border with Slovakia is just 50 kilometres away.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

His older brother, Antal, knew better, though. Antal told him he would be crazy to fall for such a story.
“My brother knew me well and he told me not to come here and don’t trust this other man,” Acs said.
But Acs waved off his brother’s concerns. “There is a better life in Canada,” he told Antal.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

There had to be a better life than collecting welfare or taking the occasional odd job chopping wood in the thick forests around Bakonybel, a 1,000-year-old village near the small city of Papa.
So he boarded the plane, ignoring his own growing sense something was wrong with this offer that seemed too good to be true.
“I was stupid,” Acs says quietly, staring down at his rough labourer’s hands. “I was stupid and I was believing what this guy said.
“My brother knew that in the event this wasn’t a successful trip, I was going to be very bitter and depressed,” added Acs.
“And I am.”
Now Acs spends his days at a men’s shelter in the Hamilton area, idle and alone and with only a couple of words of English to rely upon.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

Acs is one of 19 people, all men except one, who have stepped forward claiming they were victims of an alleged human trafficking operation run by three Hungarian families now based in Hamilton.
The families running the operation and some of the victims are believed to be of Roma descent, often referred to as Gypsies, or czigany in Hungarian. All the victims, however, claimed refugee status on the basis of being Roma, allegedly on the instructions of their captors.
A dozen people are now facing more than 60 charges stemming from an ongoing year-long investigation conducted jointly by the RCMP and Canada Border Services Agency.
The alleged leader of the Gypsy trafficking ring is Ferenc Domotor Sr., now under house arrest in his family’s $715,000 home on Cloverleaf Drive in Ancaster.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

Both the number of alleged victims and accused perpetrators make this the largest case of human trafficking in Canadian history.
The charges would lead to the first convictions related to forced labour since Canada’s Criminal Code was changed in 2005 to include human trafficking as an offence.
Domotor Sr. told The Spectator he and his family are innocent of the charges, that he only knows two of the 19 alleged victims and those two men were employed legally in his construction business.
The allegations, laid out in criminal charges and RCMP search warrant documents filed in court, are shocking.
According to RCMP allegations, the victims were targeted and recruited in and around Papa, a city of about 33,000 in western Hungary about 70 kilometres from the Austrian border.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

The victims were allegedly flown to Canada, coached to declare themselves refugees once they arrived, then taken to a handful of residences in Hamilton and Ancaster, where they were kept in what are alleged to be virtual slave-like conditions. The men were allegedly kept in the basements of at least five houses in groups of four or five, fed “three-day-old meals that even dogs would not eat,” according to one statement received by the RCMP, and forced to work up to seven days a week for no pay while the alleged captors held their official documents.
“You will regret 10 times (over) that you came here,” one of the victims allegedly told a new arrival.
Many of the victims allege they were threatened, ordered to not leave the houses unescorted and, in some cases, beaten.
The accused belong to three families police believe are intertwined by marriage.


----------



## majaskrem (2010 December 15)

Facing a variety of human trafficking, fraud, conspiracy and organized crime charges are:
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Ferenc Domotor Sr., 48, the alleged kingpin of the operation;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Ferenc Domotor Jr., 20, son of Domotor Sr.;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Ferenc Domotor Sr.’s father, also named Ferenc, 68;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Gyongyi Kolompar, 40, spouse of Domotor Sr.;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Gyula Domotor, 32, brother of Domotor Sr.;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Lajos Domotor, 42;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Gizella Domotor, 42;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Gizella Kolompar, 41, known as Eva;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Attila Kolompar, 35;
[SIZE=+2]•[/SIZE] Ferenc Karadi, 47; 
The charges carry maximum sentences ranging from five to 14 years.


----------



## meszeske (2010 December 15)

Szép jónapot mindenkinek!


----------



## miklosb (2010 December 15)

hahó mindenkinek!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Kösz a segítséget


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Jó napokat!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Boldog karácsonyt


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

abc


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Hol találok karácsonyi idézeteket?


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

A szójáték nem érvényes?


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Nem találom a barátnőm pedig valahol itt van!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Nincs válasz?


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Akkor egyedül csevegek!!!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Képeslapküldő?


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Valami segítség?


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Hahó,..


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Egyedül?..beszélni?....


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

jó!!!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

....de kinek??


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

amúgy itt nem havazik!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

de kimegyek lesöpörni....


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

...a tegnapi havat!


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

Szevasztok...


----------



## menna (2010 December 16)

További jó napokat mindenkinek.


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

Szép az élet, legalább is nekem szép!


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

Másnak is sok ilyen szép napot kívánok.


----------



## manocska6 (2010 December 16)

jó kis topik ez is


----------



## manocska6 (2010 December 16)

Mindenhol ilyen hideg van?


----------



## Gatyamadzag (2010 December 16)

abc


----------



## Gatyamadzag (2010 December 16)

mindehol ilyen hideg van, igen...


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

Egyszer volt, vagy mégsem volt, hogy valaki felkerekedett, és blablabla.


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

Aztán jött a sárkány, és tüzet fújt hősünk jegesen pirosló orcájába, s ezzel rövid mesénk végére értünk.


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

És ÁBÉCÉ or éjbíszí


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

ugrál a hercegünk


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

békaként tengődünk


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

s ha egyszer boszorkány jő


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

akkor minden eldől


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

seprűjét feldugjuk néki


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

hacsak nem segít bennünket ki


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

békaként nehéz dolgunk lesz


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

neked nyolc?


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

de megtesszük, amit kell, ó yes


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

nyolc mi nyolc, hétről hétre százszámra kerekednek fel, kicsi békák, hercegek


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

a versnek nincs sosem vége


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

ahogy az élet, jár körbe-körbe


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

s ha egyszer mégis megáll


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

egy tanúja sem lesz már...


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

mint palackban az üzenet


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

úgy reked majd versben a történet


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

milyen gyorsan jelenik meg itt egy üzenet?


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

kanadába elmegyek


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

sok ott a crackes gyerek


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

pipájukat szívják éjjel


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

neked 8?


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

ők tudják, hogy van végtelen


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

ó, de ismerik a végest is


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

nekem is 8 hiányzik.


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

tudják, ilyen lesz Pest is


----------



## marionn (2010 December 16)

én is erre rímelek


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

írj hát verset drogosokról


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

s egykettőre mindenki leszól


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

mire rímelsz angyalom?


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

megtudni vágyakozom


----------



## bucvp (2010 December 16)

megvan a húsz, beteljesült, mi kétszer tíz


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

- semmi aggály, lesz majd rím, ha jön a dagály.


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Csoda hogy nem vágta kupán 

Egy nagy palack propán-bután


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Jön az arab Mekkábúl


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Fejbevered mekkábul


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Ki a Duna


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

vizét issza percek


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

alatt adja vissza...


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Nézem anyósom, ahogy várja a tavaszt,


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Majd a távcső alatt lassan meghúzom a ravaszt.


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Két medve az erdőben náthás,


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

takonyban úszik a málnás!


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Ha anyósod csókol,


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Hunyd be szemed


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

S gondolj arra


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Jézus is szenvedett!


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Volt egy dongó, meg egy légy,


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

tovább is van, mondjam még?


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Legjobb krém a nívea


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

lesz..ott a tímea


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

Ki mustárgázzal inhalál
Várja őt a kínhalál…


----------



## domikka (2010 December 16)

a többit már hagyom másra


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Nekem nincs


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Engem ne csókolgasson, mégiscsak egy anyós


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Én 31


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Bármikor elaludhatok


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Szeretem a focit


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Valaki elérte már a 20 üzit?


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Miért nem tudok még mindig letölteni, ha már elértem a 20 üzenetet


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

Kopp-kopp


----------



## katicka79 (2010 December 16)

kipp-kopp


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

TIZ


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

11


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

12


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

13


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

144444


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

tizenöt


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

16666666


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

17


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

18


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

19


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

200000


----------



## DRO (2010 December 16)

21111111111


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

16


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

17


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

18


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

19


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

20


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

1


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

3


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

4


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

2 kimaradt


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

5


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

6


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

7


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

8


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

9


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

10


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

11


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

12


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

13


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

14


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

15


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

16


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

17


----------



## secatt (2010 December 16)

18


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

most gyujtom ossze


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

a 20 darab hozzaszolasom


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

lehetnek fantaziadusabb is...


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

ezert leirom


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

hogy milyen konyveket szeretek


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

sci-fi, kaland, fantasy, krimi, tortenelmi, szerelmes barmilyen lehet csak legyen erdekfeszito es ragadjon magaval


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

es biztos vannak meg olyan kategoriak amiket kihagytam


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

szoval a fenti lista meg bovulhet...


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

20 masodpecet kell varni ket hozzaszolas kozott...


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

kulonben visszadobja az uzenetet es kiirja, hogy mennyi van meg hatra a 20 masodpercbol


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

ezt vajon minden forumozo tudta mar?


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

vagy esetleg abszolut kezdo tag letemre sikerult valami fontos informaciot megosztanom a forumrol


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

olvasni jobban szeretek mint irni...


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

de mar nem kell sok uzenet


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 11 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

csak, hogy ne lepodjetek meg ha ilyet lattok


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

es az utolso 3 uzenetem a 20 ig


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

nem is 3 mar csak 2


----------



## panglos (2010 December 16)

Eeeeees itt vagyok teljes jogu tagkent (48 ora mulva )


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Ezer éve regisztráltam


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Valahogy mindig itt lyukadok ki


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Csak sose szólok hozzá


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Sok nekem - szűk szavúnak ez a 20...


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

De azért egyszer meg lesz!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Mindenre gondoltak!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

döntöttem!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Állandó tag leszek!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Még ha ez 20 hozzászólásba is kerül!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

A fele már megvan!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Ami azt illeti, most látom, hogy nem is ezer éve...


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

...csak másfél éve regisztráltam...


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Az is elég, nem?


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Jól elbeszélgetek itt magammal!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

remélem senki sem olvassa!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Hiú remény egy nyilvános fórumban...


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

De már csak két hozzászólás, ééééss..


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

állandó tag vagyok!


----------



## dudi7 (2010 December 16)

Tűzijáték, dobpergés, fények, HURRÁ!


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

köszönöm


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Nyári napnak alkonyúlatánál
Megállék a kanyargó Tiszánál


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Ott, hol a kis Túr siet beléje,
Mint a gyermek anyja kebelére.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

A folyó oly símán, oly szelíden
Ballagott le parttalan medrében,


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Nem akarta, hogy a nap sugára
Megbotoljék habjai fodrába’.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Síma tükrén a piros sugárok,
(Mint megannyi tündér) táncot jártak,


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Szinte hallott lépteik csengése,
Mint parányi sarkantyúk pengése.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Ahol álltam, sárga föveny-szőnyeg
Volt terítve, s tartott a mezőnek,


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Melyen a levágott sarju-rendek,
Mint a könyvben a sorok, hevertek


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Túl a réten néma méltóságban
Magas erdő; benne már homály van,


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

De az alkony üszköt vet fejére,
S olyan, mintha égne s folyna vére.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Másfelől, a Tisza tulsó partján,
Mogyoró- s rekettye-bokrok tarkán,


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Köztök egy csak a nyilás, azon át
Látni távol kis falucska tornyát.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Boldog órák szép emlékeképen
Rózsafelhők usztak át az égen.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

rhinestone shoes


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Legmesszebbről rám merengve néztek
Ködön át a mármarosi bércek.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Semmi zaj. Az ünnepélyes csendbe
Egy madár csak néha füttyentett be.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Nagy távolban a malom zugása
Csak olyan volt, mint szunyog dongása.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Túlnan, vélem átellenben épen,
Pór menyecske jött. Korsó kezében.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

Korsaját mig telemerítette,
Rám nézett át; aztán ment sietve.


----------



## vaarenyka (2010 December 16)

megvolt 20?


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

még


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

kell


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

a


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

20-hoz


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

?


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

már


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

csak


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

3


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

2


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

1


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

0


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

na??


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Nem találom az eddigi bejegyzéseimet. Vajon hol lehetnek? Mindegy!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Nagyon lassan jön össze a 20 üzenet úgy, hogy még valami értelme is legyen.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

8 nap Karácsonyig!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Kellemes Karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Milyen napotok volt ma? Nekem húzós, de a holnapi sem lesz jobb!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Vettem magamnak antikváriumos könyveket.
Szerettek olvasni?


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Tulajdon képen a könyvletöltési lehetőségre hajtok és azért írok üzeneteket.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

A lányom sokat telefonál, van olyan korszak az életünkben, amikor órákat tudunk telefonálni. Mi most ezt a korszakot éljük.


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Már csak 3 üzenet! El sem hiszem!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Ahhoz képest, hogy nem vagyok valami bő beszédű, ennyit írni, őrület!


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Mit szóltok ehhez a minden mást elsöprő vámpír őrülethez?


----------



## Palkoczy (2010 December 16)

Kész! HURRÁ!


----------



## duxy (2010 December 16)

nagyon jo az ido


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

koszi,koszi


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

faraszto volt ez a nap


----------



## candyclown (2010 December 16)

Üdvözletem!
Ti milyen filmet láttatok mostanság? Továbbá mely rendezők műveit nézitek szívesen?


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

remelem tudok majd hasznos dolgokat fel es letolteni


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

lassan haladok de majd meglesz


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

haladni haladni


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

hu meg 11


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

meg 10


----------



## fraise (2010 December 16)

Nekem még sok van


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

meg mindig van 9


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

na szamolj velem s hamar megleszunmk meg 8


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

es jon a 7


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

azt koveti a 6


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

majd a buvos 5


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

na mar csak 4 van hatra


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

a szerencses 3ik


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

es meg van 2 aztan johet a cel


----------



## fraise (2010 December 16)

és még mindig


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

es elertunk a celba es az utolso szam 1 jupiii


----------



## fraise (2010 December 16)

es sosem fog a vegeri erni


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

hajra fraise)


----------



## csilla_sediga (2010 December 16)

es nem tortent meg semmi


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

csilla_sediga írta:


> es nem tortent meg semmi



gg


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

rffw


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

wegeg


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

twgvw


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

twv


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

wrvwrv


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

wrvrwtv


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

fzufu


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

hkjhk


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

hjj


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

uh


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

hjvjvj


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

jhvjh


----------



## dsagi (2010 December 16)

jkgk


----------



## kisfarago (2010 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

a


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

b


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

c


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

d


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

e


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

f


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

g


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

h


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

i


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

j


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

k


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

l


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

m


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

n


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

o


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

p


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

q


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

r


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

s


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

t


----------



## Aria17 (2010 December 17)

Kora reggel van! :S


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

hello mindenki
akkor en is kezdem....


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

egy
megerett a meggy


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

ketto
csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

harom
te vagy az en parom


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

negy
te kis leany hova megy


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

ot
erik a tok


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

hat
hasad a pad


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

het
zsemlet sut a pek


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

nyolc
ures a polc


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

kilenc
kis Ferenc


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

tiz
tiszta viz


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

na meg par... 
a hidegre valo tekintettel Kanyaditol

Aki fázik, vacogjon,
fújja körmét, topogjon,
földig érő kucsmába,
burkolózzék bundába,
bújjon be a dunyhába,
üljön rá a kályhára -
mindjárt megmelegszik.


----------



## szovivi (2010 December 17)

ez nagyon jó megcsináltad nekünk köszönjük a segítséget^^


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

szemben a teatrummal
megittam egy teat rummal


----------



## szovivi (2010 December 17)

tudnátok segíteni?este ének vizsgám lesz és eléggé meg vagyok fázva alig tudok beszélni.van valami ötletetek,hogy mit tegyek?


----------



## wavev (2010 December 17)

mez
sok-sok


jobbulast kivanok!


----------



## szovivi (2010 December 17)

hát most azt eszem és köszönöm^^


----------



## straga (2010 December 17)

de mire a tea kész lett
eltörött a teakészlet


----------



## straga (2010 December 17)

tojássárgája sok cukorral kikeverve habosra
de ezt csak előtte 1/4 órával


----------



## straga (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## straga (2010 December 17)

1


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

első


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

három


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

a négyes


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

jeles


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

[email protected]


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

hetedik


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

a nyolcas


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

ccccccccc


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

tizes


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

tizenegy


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

12


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

tizennégyes


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

16.


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

tizen7


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

tizennyolcas


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

19


----------



## zummu (2010 December 17)

a huszadik.


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Előbb utóbb, majd meg lesz...


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Köszönet ezért a topikért!


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

abc


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

Köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

2.


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

5


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

Még 10!


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

Jó ez a móka


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

ez a 20.


----------



## pezopapa (2010 December 17)

Remélem meg van


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Hát akkor megpróbálom én is...


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás persze egy kicsit sok.


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ez még csak a harmadik.


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Lassan majd csak meglesz.


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Még 15 van hátra.


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ez a 6.


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

A 7. is megvan.


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

Megprobalom 20-tol visszafele !
20


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

19


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

Ez a 20 masodperc kicsit sok !


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ezen kívül még 12.


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

18


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

17


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ez már a 9.


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

A fele már meg is van!


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

Remelem en gyozok !


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Akkor még 9


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

12! nekem is !


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

lassuk ki gyoz !


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

20


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

12-nél tartok.


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

19


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

18


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

en 10-nel de en visszafele szamolok


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

17


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Még 7 hozzászólás.


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

mar nincs sok


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

9


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

A 14.


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

8


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

12


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

tuti hogy en nyerek ! meg van ketto !


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

10


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

last


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Lassan meg is lesz.


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

9


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

8


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## nzsolt77 (2010 December 17)

udv


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Még négyszer.


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

6


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

5


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

A 17.


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

4


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

3


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Már csak 2 hiányzik.


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## nmilan (2010 December 17)

1 az utolsó muhaha


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ez az utolsó előtti.


----------



## Hegyg (2010 December 17)

Ha jól számolom, meg is van.:smile:


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

nagyon tetszik eza canadai oldal


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

ezoterikus letöltések?jó


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

nagyonjo a chet oldalatok


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

jo filmeket is letöltenék segitsetek


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

karácsonyi dalok


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

nagyon jó a cheten az ismerkedés


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

állandó tag akarok lenni


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

ha kersztény zenék vannak küldj letöltéshez oldalt


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

elektronik onlajn jóóó


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

eszméletlenüljóóóóó


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

atapata majd segithet ha másoknak is segitett


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

hull a hó


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

kissminden látogatoknak


----------



## LACI1980 (2010 December 17)

végre vééége


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

10


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

100


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

101


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

110


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

111


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1000


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1001


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1010


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1011


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1100


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1101


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1110


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

1111


----------



## tCari17 (2010 December 18)

1112


----------



## Nadry (2010 December 18)

1113


----------



## Nadry (2010 December 18)

1114


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Nekem még sok van, még 16...


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Idővel összejön. Jó hely ez és szeretném látni a többi fórumot és csatolmányt is.


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Egyébként én is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1115


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1116


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1117kiss


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1118


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Egyébként vettem egy E-book-ot. Most már utazás közben több ezer könyvet olvashatok és csak egy 200g-os készüléket kell magammal vinnem.


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1119
Márcsak 8.


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Illetve 7.


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1120


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1121


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1122


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1123


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1124... már közelgek a 20hoz


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

1125 és már csak 1 van hátra :111:


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

És megvan! :..:


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Köszönöm a segítséget és a fórumot ahol el lehet érni a 20-at.
kiss :11:


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*abc*

abc


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*1*

1


zsezsi61 írta:


> abc


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*2*

2


dolfin írta:


> 1124... Már közelgek a 20hoz


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*3*

3


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*4*

4


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*5*

5


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*6*

6


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*7*

7


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*8*

8[hide][/hide]


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*9*

9


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*10*

10


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*11*

11


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*12*

1212


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*13*

13


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*14*

14


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*15*

15


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*16*

16


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*17*

17


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*18*

18élkj


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*19*

19asdfélk


----------



## norberto-gigolo (2010 December 18)

*20*

20


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

milyen komoly zenét kedvelsz?


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

Misy57 írta:


> Mi van???


mi lenne?


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

nem kell kukacoskodni!


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

Csinos7 írta:


> - miért a kérdés, ha nincs rá válasz?


hogy legyen amin gondolkodni


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

Dravec írta:


> Azt mondják társaságban nem illik sugdolózni. De ha nem társaságban vagy, akkor minek sugdolózni?


Ez igaz!!!!


----------



## wavev (2010 December 18)

komolyan kerded?


----------



## wavev (2010 December 18)

kerem alassan... megvagyok, elertem a 20at


----------



## Diosa (2010 December 18)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Diosa (2010 December 18)

Kellemes Karácsonyt!


----------



## Diosa (2010 December 18)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Én most regisztráltam.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Szeretnék mielőbb hozzáférni 1-2 témához.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Egy kolléganőtől kaptam az ötletet.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Szeretnék a kreatív ötletekbe betekinteni.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Én is a 20-ra gyúrok.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Ez a 6. lesz.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Én akkor még kezdő vagyok a 7-tel.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Sietek és a 2 nap leteltét is várom.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Közeleg az ünnep!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Készülök karácsonyra.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Ma ajándékot vásároltam.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Még 9 és az üziket letudtam.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Itt szinte egész nap havazott.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Szép a havas táj, de nem szeretem a hideget.


----------



## giculi (2010 December 18)

Itt is esik a hó.de én sem szeretem a hideget!!


----------



## szasza68 (2010 December 18)

köszönöm a segítséget! Még csak ismerkedek az oldallal, a lehetőségekkel


----------



## szasza68 (2010 December 18)

Pedig szép a tél. A szobaablakon keresztül és is élvezem.


----------



## szasza68 (2010 December 18)

Azért a nyarat jobban bírom.


----------



## szasza68 (2010 December 18)

Sajna, az még arréb van.


----------



## szasza68 (2010 December 18)

Így nagyon lassan jön össze.


----------



## szasza68 (2010 December 18)

Azért jól elvagyok magamban!


----------



## nyusszomusszo (2010 December 18)

Itt is üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsombor1234 (2010 December 18)

köszi


----------



## Zsombor1234 (2010 December 18)

tsőőő


----------



## nyusszomusszo (2010 December 18)

még mindig nem használhatok mindent,pedig meg van a 20 üzenetem és már november óta tag vagyok... Érdekes.


----------



## lulu40 (2010 December 18)

*Sziasztok!*

Ha jól értettem, akkor az új felhasználóknak írkálni kell ide 20 bejegyzést, mielőtt a lényegre térhet? Nem tudom. Én keresem a kanadában, Vencouverben élő unokatestvéreimet. 
Tudtok segíteni, hogy a továbbiakban mit kell tennem?
Előre is köszönöm! 
lulu.


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

egy, kettő, három, négy


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

leszúrt ember hová mégy?


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

nem megyek én messzire,


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Debrecenbe tepsibe...


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

(Nagy Bandó András)


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Sétálunk, sétálunk


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

a ......rátalálunk


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

a Kék Fénybe bekerülünk


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

aztán szépen lecsücsülünk


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

csüccs...


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

(szintén Nagy Bandó)


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Si vic pacem, para bellum


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Iam stabant acies ferro mortique parate...


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Iam lituus pugne, signa daturus erat


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Cum raptae veniunt inter patresque virosque


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Inque sinu nato, pignora cara tenent!


----------



## vzsoca (2010 December 18)

Jöttünk,láttunk,győztünk!


----------



## Nadry (2010 December 18)

Még kettő


----------



## Nadry (2010 December 18)

És megvan!


----------



## Pé74 (2010 December 18)

Na most én is kifogytam az ötletekből


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok!

Az első hozzászólás


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

2.


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

6 kicsit uncsi, de ez van!


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Hét


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Nyolcadik


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Kilenc


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Tíz! Fele már meg van!


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

11.:d


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Tizenhárom, ez jó szám!


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

14 :d


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Tizenöt, haladunk!


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

16.


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

17. már csak 3!


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

*Tizennyolc*


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

És itt a 20. Bingo 

Köszi a gyors lehetőséget


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

*gondolat*

Gondolkodunk tehát vagyunk?


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

Mindenkit üdvözlök a portálon


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

Van itt még rajtam kívül koránkelő?


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

vagy csak monologizálok


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

lehet nekem is számolnom kellene


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

14, már csak ennyi van hátra


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

11, majdnem a fele


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

probalkozunk, probalkozunk.. 9


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Üdv.
1 betű is elég?


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

hamarosan, hamarosan 8


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

még gyűjtögetek 7


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

még mindig gyűjtögetek.... mint az őskorban 6


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> a topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


a


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

hmmmm 5


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

már nem sok van hátra 4


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

már csak 3


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

*a*


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

már csak kettő, ingyom-bingyom


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

na lassan kész lesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

igen-igen, kész köszi mindenkinek és mégegyszer üdv


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

szempilla74 írta:


> már csak 3


b


----------



## szempilla74 (2010 December 19)

még hiányzik


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> b


c


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> c


d


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> d


e


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> e


f


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> f


g


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> g


h


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> h


j


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> j


k


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 19)

qrumpli írta:


> k


l


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Trallárérom!


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Piramis


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

.


murmogo írta:


> Piramis


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

.


murmogo írta:


> .


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Hát ez nem műkszik


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Subudubidú!


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

QQriQ


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Pitypalaty


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Suvápp!


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Cikória


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Cirkónium


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Cintányér


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

cickafarok


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

cirkusz


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

cirbolya


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

cirkalmas


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Ciceró


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

ciklámen


----------



## murmogo (2010 December 19)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*1.*

Furának tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot... Már írtam ezelőtt 2 héttel 3 hozzászólást, mert akkor volt mondanivalóm. Most csak letölteni szeretnék egy könyvet, amit egy hozzászóló egy link által elérhetővé tett, de ehhez írnom kell még 16 hozzászólást ezen kívül...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*14*

Még 14 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*13*

Még 13 üzenetet kell írnom...
(Jó ez valakinek?)


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*12*

Még 12 üzenetet kell írnom...
Szerintem ez egy készen átvett webprogram, és az üzemeltető nem tudja átjavítani a programot, hogy nem kelljen 20 hozzászólást írni. (Valószínűleg egy hatalmas, bonyolult programról van szó, talán PHP-ben.)


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*11*

Még 11 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*10*

Még 10 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*Még 9 üzenetet kell írnom...*

Még 9 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*8*

Még 8 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*7*

Még 7 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*6*

Még 6 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*5*

Még 5 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*4*

Még 4 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*3*

Még 3 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*2*

Még 2 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*1*

Még 1 üzenetet kell írnom...


----------



## guus (2010 December 19)

*utolsó*

Ez az utolsó.


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

"Ez a kor iszonytatóan magányos. De igen, figyelj csak ide. Mi annak idején hatosával-hetesével laktunk egy szobában, mikor még az élőkhöz tartoztam. Embertenger hömpölygött a városok utcáin, ma pedig ezekben a magasházakban eltompult lelkek kísértenek fényűző elszigeteltségben, és a televízió ablakán át bámulják, hogyan ölelkezik-csókolózik egy másik világ. Ahol ekkora a magány, ott mindenképpen létre kell jönnie valamilyen nagy, közös ismeretanyagnak, a tudás újfajta szintjének, kíváncsi szkepticizmusnak."


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

This


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

was


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

notoriously


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

"Isten velünk figyeli 
és érzi 
teremtett világát. 
Gyűjti megtapasztalását, 
e teremtés végső fázisát, 
az ő teremtését, 
munkájának eredményét 
tudni akarva, 
hol és miért kell 
még változtatni rajta 
hogy tökéletesedjen, 
tiszta igaz lelkének 
jobban megfeleljen. 
Hát lejött az anyagba, 
piszokba és porba 
velünk együtt szenved, 
velünk együtt hullat 
minden könnycseppet. 
Ha mosolyunk fakad 
ő is velünk boldog, 
mert egy ő mivelünk, 
ezt érzem, 
akár mit is mondok. 
"


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

difficult


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

to use


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

and


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

*Küzdelem a tengeren*

Egy hajó úszik csendesen a sötét és hideg tengeren. 
Éjszaka csak a csillagok világítanak és néha a hullámok fel-felcsapnak. 
Bátor ember az, aki a csónakban ücsörög. 
Fülébe hallatszik, ahogy zenél egy tücsök.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

would


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Csillagok az égen, tücsökzene a sötétben és egy ember a végtelen tengeren. 
Hirtelen a szél az, ami feltámad, és az emberből kibújik a bánat. 
Erős hullám, mely közeleg feléje, ő úgy érzi életének itt most vége. 
Egy erős hullám mely lecsap csónakjára, úgy érzi, most a tengert haragította magára.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

often


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

result


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

in entering


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

a different


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

A csónak kettétörik és az ember a sötétben hirtelen eltűnik. 
Majd hirtelen felbukkan, de sorsa már a tenger kezében van. 
Szeme könnyes, az egész teste vizes. 
Keze felmarkol, hogy a remény hátha megfogja, de e helyett ott marad a hideg óceánba.​


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Kegyelemért esedezik a kegyetlen tengernek. 
De a tenger nem veszi észre, hogy lelke lehet egy embernek. 
Testét a hullám dobálja ide-oda, s közben azon van, hogy őt is magával ragadja. 
Fel-felcsapódó kéz, segítségért kiáltva, egy szerencsétlen embernek talán ez lesz az utolsó éjszakája.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

sequence


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Egy ember, ki az életben maradásért kapálózik, egy tenger, aki viszont a nyugalomért hullámzik. 
Segélykiáltások az ég felé nézve, és egy ember, ki nem szeretne elveszni a tengerbe. 
Bár igaz, hogy senkije sincsen, de mégis a tenger a legnagyobb kincs az életében. 
Gyermekkora óta tisztelték és segítették, de miután már nem vették hasznát, a tengeren hagyták.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

than


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Utolsó tekintete felnéz még a csillagos égre és úgy érzi, életének rögtön vége. 
Nem akar ő már tovább szenvedni, inkább a tengerbe szeretne fulladni. 
Még egyszer felnyújtja kezét, hogy elérje a csillagokat, de ehelyett egy újabb hullámot kap. 
Keze törik, csontja roppan, ha meghal, a tengerbe hal boldogan.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

the


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

A tengeren töltötte életét, ahol meglátta szerelmét, a tenger volt az, ami szerelmét elvette, a tenger volt az, ami életét tönkre tette. 
Utolsó karcsapások, melyek még reményteliknek tűnnek, de azok senkinek fel nem tűnnek. 
Egyre hidegebb már a tenger, és egyre fáradtabb már a küzdő ember. 
Egy mondat hallatszik hirtelen a fülébe, melytől könnycsepp lopózik a szemébe.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

one


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Fáradtan két kezét összeteszi, könnyes szemekkel az eget nézi. 
Hirtelen úgy érzi, hogy megmenti őt ezer segítő kéz. 
De mikor körülnéz, látja, hogy nincs ott semmilyen segítő kéz, és úgy érzi, lelke a tengerbe vész. 
Utoljára emeli fel fejét és néz a csillagokra, és most már életét a tenger kezébe adja.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

that


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

had


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Homlokát az élet megbélyegezte és a remény szót vele már elfelejtette. 
Utolsó reményeit istenbe fektette, de ő nem foglalkozott már vele. 
Tengeren látta meg a napvilágot, tenger mélye volt az, ahova mindig vágyott. 
Vágya teljesült, csak kicsit máshogy, az élet elvette tőle a reményfátyolt, de az ember már gyászolt.​


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

been


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

intended


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Hirtelen ájultan süllyed a feneketlen tengerbe, s közben keze felfele nyúl a végtelen semmibe. 
A szíve a tenger mélyén utoljára nagyot dobban, teste a végtelenben halkan koppan. 
Testét homok fedi, lelkét korall védi, az ember vesztett, a tenger pedig lecsendesedett. 
Egy ember, aki küzdött a tengeren, de végül csak a tenger volt a kegyetlen.
Krupa Zoltán
(2010. május 29.)​
_Forrás: poet.hu_


----------



## mitchbolero (2010 December 19)

This was notoriously difficult to use, and would often result in entering a different sequence than the one that had been intended.


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

"Óvakodj az istenektől, óvakodj az ideától, óvakodj az ördögtől."


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

"A történelem nem számít – figyelmeztetett Akasa. – A művészet nem számít. Olyan folyamatosságot sejtetnek, amely nem létezik. Kielégítik igényünket a mintára, jóllakatják éhségünket a jelentésre. Ám végső soron megcsalnak. A jelentést nekünk kell megadnunk"


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

"Gyereket akarni igen nagy elhatározás. Ilyenkor dönt úgy az ember, hogy élete végéig a testén kívül dobogjon a szíve. "

Elizabeth Stone


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

"Amikor súlyos érzelmi válságon vagy túl, ne a nehéz pillanatokra emlékezz, hanem arra gondolj, milyen jó, hogy ezt az akadályt is legyőzted. (...) Örök életedre vésd az eszedbe a jó dolgokat, amik a nehézségekből születtek. Ezek bizonyítják, hogy erős vagy, és önbizalmat adnak, hogy ezután bármilyen akadályt át tudj ugrani."


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

''Nem a halál rettenetes, hanem a hiábavaló élet!'' 

Kassai Csilla


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

'Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!'' 

(Mark Twain)


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

'' Minek kapnék be útközben egy hamburgert, ha otthon bélszín vár '' 

( Paul Newman )


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Hóban ébred majd az ünnep,
Minden percben nevet ránk.
Tud-e bármi szebbet adni,
Mint a békés nagyvilág?
(Csondor Kata)


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Szent ünnep van, gyújtsd a lángot, 
Dúdolj boldog dallamot, kívánj szívből szép világot, 
Kívánj békés holnapot, lásd a mosolyokon át a gyönyörű csodát, 
A szívek fénylő angyalát, égen földön várnak ránk.
NOX


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Sokkal értékesebb a magad alkotta ajándék. - Amíg készíted, mindig arra gondolsz, akié lesz. Nem egy pillanat csak, amíg megveszed, hanem hosszú órák, esték, amíg elkészülsz. Ezalatt beépül az ajándékba a szereteted is.
Kálnay Adél


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

A karácsony azoknak való, akik szeretnek valakit az életükben.
Igazából szerelem


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

A karácsonyi csoda a szívedben lakik.
Polar Expressz


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Már csak 5 nap van karácsonyig!!!


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Ünnep, oly szép a gyertya, ha ég,
A szeretet asztalánál ott ülünk mindannyian.
Hó és hideg, de a szándék meleg,
A kevés is több lesz, ha a szíved adod bele.
Edda


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Talán ünnepet nem is vehetsz boltban, mert az ünnep inkább benned, legbelül van.
A Grincs


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

- De Kapitány! Karácsonykor senki ne legyen szomorú!
- Ez így van, közlegény! Éppen ezért: mosolyog és vidám! Méghozzá azonnal!
A Madagaszkár pingvinjei


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Kívánok neked az ablakodba fényeket,
a fényhez szép csendeket,
a csendhez tiszta vágyakat,
s a vágyhoz mindig társakat.
Első emelet


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Kívánd, hogy mindaz, amit ma éjjel gondoltál,
ugyanúgy igaz legyen holnap s holnapután!
Kívánj igazi ünnepet, kívánj igazabb életet,
békés karácsonyt mindenkinek!
Piramis


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Egy ajándék éppen annyit ér, amennyi szeretettel kiválasztották.
Thyde Monnier


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Hogyha a sors el akar valamit intézni, akkor sem tudja egyedül.
Szeszélyes szerelem


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Akinek a szülei meghalnak, az árva. Akinek a házastársa hal meg, az özvegy. De akinek a gyereke hal meg... arra nincsen szó.
Vészhelyzet


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Különleges dolgok csak különleges emberekkel történnek.
Narnia Krónikái


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

A tragédiának nincs szüksége vérre és halálra. Elég, ha mindent átitat az az eluraló szomorúság, miben a tragédia kedvét leli.
Gyilkos elmék


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Amikor feladod az álmodat, csak akkor jössz rá, hogy mennyire nehéz újrakezdeni, ezért bemeséled magadnak, hogy nem is akarod. De mindig ott lesz.
Így jártam anyátokkal


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Szükségünk van titkokra. Kényelmesebbé teszi az életet, hacsak nem halunk bele.
Doktor House


----------



## 3dmark (2010 December 19)

Most múlik pontosan


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Az a szerelem, amit egy harmadik szét tud választani, sohasem volt igazi.
Árva angyal


----------



## 3dmark (2010 December 19)

Engedem had menjen


----------



## 3dmark (2010 December 19)

Szaladjon kifelé belőlem


----------



## Zsazsa0313 (2010 December 19)

Haragudni bárki tud, a megbocsátás a bátor tett.
Horrora akadva


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

köszi


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

az életben egyetlen dolog állandó: a változás


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

örökre a szívembe zártalak


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

Life is beautiful


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

állandó opció a lassú degradáció


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

nikotin, koffein, metró, junk food
monitor kontroll non-stop "feel-good"


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 19)

Az életben csak két dolog biztos. A halál, és a Reszkessetek Betörők karácsonykor.


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

köszi a tippeket ^^


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

kedvenc könyves idézet
- you are not afraid of limes, are you?
- i am afraid of nothing.
- aha.. are you terrified of nothing?
- extremelly terrified of it.
- then here, look, my pockets are empty. Or should I say, I have nothing in my pockets?
And then the dragon ran away.
(Neil Gaiman - Anansi Boys)


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

10 féle ember létezik. Aki tud binárisan számolni, és aki nem.


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Mire az ember rájön, hogy az apjának igaza volt, már ott a fia, aki úgy véli, hogy téved.


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Mért van két kis lábujj közt köz?
Ott lakik a lábujjközszösz.


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

A memória az a képességünk, amellyel felejtünk...


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Egy úriember soha nem bánt meg senkit véletlenszerűen.


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## Jozsi39 (2010 December 19)

és a ráadás a 21


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Az emberek zömével nincs nagy baj. Csak mi többnyire nem a zömmel érintkezünk.


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

A skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül.


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Egy optimista láthatja a fényt ott is, ahol nincs, de miért kell a pesszimistának mindig odafutnia, hogy eloltsa?


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Az írókat is felvettem a megbízhatatlanok listájára. Csak kitalálják a dolgokat.


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Éreztem, hogy lányom vagy fiam születik, és igazam lett!


----------



## Pheebs (2010 December 19)

Én vagyok te, te vagyok én, melyikünk a skizofrén?


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

Krisztina vagyok...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...és már alig várom, h tölthessek le és fel....


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

....egy barátnőmtől hallottam erről az oldalról....


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

....Csernus új könyvét kaptam meg innen tőle...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...és nagyon kíváncsi vagyok már....


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

.hogy milyen érdekességekre bukkanok még itt....


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...és köszi ezt a lehetőséget...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...épp azon kezdtem gondolkodni...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

hogyan és milyen blogokban fogom ellőni ezt a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...aztán rátaláltam erre a segítő lehetőségre...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...így próbálok mihamarabb túllenni rajta...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

...már csak kettő van...


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

....és az utolsóban mindenkinek kívánok nagyon boldog ünnepeket, sok ajándékot....


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

hát


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

akkor


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

én


----------



## smizmar (2010 December 19)

21


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

is


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

kö-


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

szö-


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

nöm


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

a


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

segítséget


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

verset


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

most


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

nem


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

írok


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

bár


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

ezzel


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

az


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

erővel


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

akár


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

írhatnék


----------



## vrkatika (2010 December 19)

is


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

imádom a szecessziót. C:


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

nehogymár


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

áááááá, miért


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

arthur rimbaud


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

paul verlaine


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

oscar wilde


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

meg


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

úgy


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

körülbelül


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

mindenki más


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

de írhatnék vmi értelmeset is


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

csak tök felesleges


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

meg amúgy is


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

már csak 7 üzenet


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

hat


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

öt


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

négy


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

három


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

meg kettő


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

és egy. köszönöm. <3


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

első üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

második üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

harmadik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

negyedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

ötödik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

hatodik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

hetedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

nyolcadik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

kilencedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenegyedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenkettedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenharmadik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizennegyedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenötödik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenhatodik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenhetedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizennyolcadik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

tizenkilencedik üzenet


----------



## sajtix (2010 December 19)

huszadik üzenet


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Minden gondolatomat ő köti le.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Repülök, lebegek, szárnyalok, akár egy pillangó.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Olyan, mintha mindig is ismertem volna őt.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Máskor pedig idegennek tűnik.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Lehet, hogy ez mindig így van,...


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

...ha az ember igazán szerelmes.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Különleges dolgok csak különleges emberekkel történnek.


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 19)

Már órák óta böngészem az oldalt. Nagyon jó.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Ha mást akarsz legyőzni, légy erős.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Ha magadat, légy ravasz.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*20*

20


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Sose engedd, hogy az alapján ítéljenek meg, ahonnan jöttél.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

A korlátokat te húzod meg.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*Köszi 19*

Köszi 19


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*Köszi 18*

Köszi 18


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*Köszi 16*

Köszi 16


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Nagyon jó az oldal. Sok érdekességet találtam.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 17


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Én úgy hiszem, az emberiség konfliktusból született.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 15


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Talán ezért él mindegyikünkben egy sötét oldal is.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 14


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Néhányunk magához öleli.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*13*

Köszi 13


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 12


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 11


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Néhánynak nincs választása.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Mi többiek küzdünk vele.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 10


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 9


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 8


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 7


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

És a végén olyan természetessé válik, mint a lélegzetvétel.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 6


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Egy ponton mindannyiunknak muszáj szembenézni az igazsággal.


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

Köszi 5


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

Önmagunkkal.


----------



## Lyanne1984 (2010 December 19)

A múltad meghatároz, de nem lehet teher.


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

Még


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

kell


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

húsznak


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

a felénél


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

eggyel


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

kevesebb


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

hozzászólás,


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

de


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

már


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

talán


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

a


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

következő


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

is elég.


----------



## kestabacsi (2010 December 19)

És, hogy ne csak 20 legyen.


----------



## Janoka1 (2010 December 19)

Köszönöm


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## joejudge (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## rozabokor (2010 December 19)

Legyen 2!


----------



## rozabokor (2010 December 19)

Vagy akár 3!


----------



## Ardert (2010 December 20)

*20*

1


----------



## Ardert (2010 December 20)

*19*

2


----------



## Ardert (2010 December 20)

*18*

3


----------



## Ardert (2010 December 20)

*17*

4


----------



## Ardert (2010 December 20)

*16*

5


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

*1*

Az erdõben is eljött a rendszerváltás. A kisnyuszi morfondírozik, hogy hogyan nevezze ezentúl a rókát.
- Mondjam azt, hogy róka elvtárs? .... nem azt már nem lehet. 
- Mondjam azt, hogy róka úr? .... az meg olyan hülyén hangzik. 
- Azt hiszem, hogy egyszerûen lerókázom.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

A nyuszi részegen sétál az erdõben és találkozik a rókával. 
- Szia vöröske !
- Hogy mersz te engem "levöröskézni" ? - kérdezi a róka. 
- Ha akarod, le is rókázhatlak !


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Nyuszika és a farkas minden héten sakkoznak és mindig a nyuszi nyer. A farkas egyik héten megkérdezi a nyuszikát:
- Hogy csinálod, hogy mindig te nyersz ? 
- A sakkozás elött mindig elmegyek a barátnõmhõz, és jól megdugom. 
A farkas elkezd gondolkozni, hogy neki is ezt kéne tennie, de mivel nincs barátnõje, úgy határoz jó lesz a felesége is. Kimegy a konyhába, és hátulról letámadja a fõzõcskézõ feleségét, egyszercsak megszólal az asszony: 
- Mi van nyuszika, mész sakkozni ?


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Ül a nyuszi az erdõben, s egy hatalmas reszelõvel élesíti a körmeit. Arra megy a róka. - Mit csinálsz, nyuszi ? - Hegyezem a körmöm. Ha idejön az oroszlán, széttépem ! A róka úgy megijed a harcias nyúltól, hogy beveti magát a sûrûbe. Jön a farkas. - Mit csinálsz, nyuszi ? - Hegyezem a körmöm. Ha idejön az oroszlán, széttépem ! - Megvadult ez a nyúl! - kiáltja a farkas, és usgyi be az erdõbe. Arra megy a medve is. - Mit csinálsz, nyuszi? - Hegyezem a körmöm. Ha idejön az oroszlán, széttépem. Ijedten siet el a medve. Ám hatalmas horkantásokkal feltûnik az oroszlán. - Mit csinálsz itt nyuszi? - kérdi. - Manikûrözök, és közben butaságokat fecsegek.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

A nyuszika megy az erdõben, találkozik az öszvérrel:
- Én vagyok a nyuszi. Hát te ki vagy ?
- Én vagyok az öszvér. 
- Az meg mi ?
- Apám ló volt, anyám szamár.
Megy tovább a nyuszika, találkozik a farkaskutyával: 
- Én vagyok a nyuszi. Hát te ki vagy? 
- Én vagyok a farkaskutya. 
- Az meg mi?
- Apám farkas volt, anyám kutya.
Megint megy tovább a nyuszika, zümmögést hall a feje felett:
- Én vagyok a nyuszi, hát te ki vagy?
- Én vagyok a lódarázs. A nyuszi eltöpreng, majd megszólal:
- Na, menj a fenébe!


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

- Nyuszika, te szereted a sárgarépát? - kérdi a róka.
- Igen, imádom!
- Na, akkor, hogy a kedvedben járjak, sok sárgarépat teszek a vadasba, amit belõled csinálok!


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Megy a nyuszika és a medve az erdõben, a nyuszika egy tóhoz ért, a róka meg egy kicsit a villanyszereléshez.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Az erdei bolt elõtt állati hosszú sor áll. A kisnyuszi elõresettenkedik, mire a medve hátradobja a sor végére, mire a kisnyuszi a következõket mondja:
- Úgy látom, ma sem nyitok ki.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Nyuszika találkozik a barátnôjével: 
- Mi van veled, nyuszikám, olyan elgyötört vagy! 
- Á ne is kérdezd! Tegnapelõtt megerõszakoltak az erdõszélen, tegnap is, és ma is oda megyek.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Nyuszika talál egy pisztolyt, azonnal elrohan vele a rókához és a fejének szegezi: 
- Róka, most beszarsz! - és valóban a róka rendesen maga alá piszkít. 
- Most, megeszed! - bátorodik fel saját tettén a nyuszi. 
- Én ezt meg nem eszem. 
- Akkor lelõlek! - fenyeget a nyuszi. 
- Lõj, de akkor sem eszem meg - törõdik bele sorsába a róka. 
Nyuszika meghúzza a ravaszt, de semmi hatás, a fegyver nem volt megtöltve. Kérdõn a rókára néz: 
- Megegyem ?


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

A nyuszi ül a szakadék szélén és hitetlenkedve ingatja a fejét. Közben ismételgeti: 
- Paci, paci. Paci, paci. 
Arra jön a medve. Kérdezi a nyuszit: 
- Hát neked meg mi bajod van ?
- Gyere ide hozzám medve, megmutatom. 
A medve odamegy, belenéz a szakadékba. A nyuszi hirtelen belelöki, majd leül és elkezdi csóválni a fejét: 
- Maci, maci. Maci, maci.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

- Hová mész, nyuszika? - kérdi a farkas. 
- A veteményesbe, vacsorát szerezni - feleli a nyuszika. 
- Gyere, ülj fel a hátamra, majd én elviszlek! - mondja nyájasan a farkas. 
Útközben nyuszika naivan megkérdezi: 
- És nálatok mi lesz a vacsora ? 
- Nyúlpaprikás - felel a farkas


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

A nyuszika sétál az erdõben, majd egy tisztáshoz ér, ahol talál egy ötujjas kesztyût. Felveszi és tovább megy. A következõ tisztáson legelészõ tehenekkel találkozik, és a kesztyût lobogtatva odakiált nekik: 
- Hé csajok! Melyikõtök veszítette el a melltartóját?


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

- Hogy hívják a sültnyulat?
- Tepsifüles.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

- Hogy hívják a rádioaktív nyulat?
- Paksifüles.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

- Hogy hívják a hímnemû nyulat?
- Hapsifüles.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

- Hogy hívják angolul a nyuszit? 
- New Sea.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Mennek a Farkasok csordában az erdöben. Egyszer csak eléjük ugrik a Nyuszika:
- Hé, Farkasok! van közöttetek vagány?!
A Farkasok csak néznek, megszólalni sem mernek.Nagyon kemény legény ez a Nyúl, hogy csak így ide áll.
- Na, akkor mindenki ad egy húszast, aztán elhúztok innen a fenébe!
Farkasok fizetnek, aztán elhúznak. Másnap megint a Farkasok elé ugrik a Nyuszika:
- Hé, Farkasok! Van közöttetek vagány?!
Farkasok nem mernek szólni.
- Na mindenki ad egy húszast, aztán elmentek a fenébe!
A Farkasok elhatározzák, hogy másnap megleckéztetik a Nyulat. A három legkeményebb ki fog állni, és azt mondja, hogy ö vagány. Na, erre majd mit szól a Nyúl. Másnap mennek a Farkasok az erdöben, egyszer csak elébük toppan a Nyuszika.
- Hé, Farkasok! Van közöttetek vagány?!
- Igen van! - lép elö a három legkeményebb.
- Hé, Medve! - fordul hátra a Nyuszika a bokor felé. - Mit fizetnek a vagányok?
-A vagányok egy ötvenest, a többiek egy húszast, aztán húzzanak innen a fenébe!


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Nyuszika megy az erdõben és beleesik egy gödörbe, arra megy a róka. 
- Na, nyuszika, rendes leszek és kihúzlak. 
Belógatja a farkát a gödörbe és azon kimászik a nyuszika. 
- Látod, nyuszika, milyen jó, ha valakinek nagy hosszú farka van?
Nyuszika megköszönte szépen és továbbmentek. 
Eltelt egy kis idõ. 
A róka ment az erdõben és beleesett egy gödörbe. 
Arra ment a nyuszika. 
- Na, róka, te is segítettél rajtam én is segítek neked kimászni. 
Elõvette a nyuszika a rádiótelefonját, hívta a sofõrjét és együttes erõvel kihúzták a rókát. 
Mi ebbõl a tanulság? 
Akinek nincs nagy farka, annak legyen rádiótelefonja és kocsija.


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

Veri a farkát nyuszika az erdõben, meglátja a medve. 
- Hát, te mit csinálsz, nyuszika?
- Nem látod? Verem a farkam és közben valami nagyon jóra gondolok. 
Másnap sétál nyuszika az erdõben és látja, amint a medve nagyban onanizál és mondja: Málna, málna, málna, málna, málna...


----------



## Lottsief (2010 December 20)

A farkas és a róka kitalálja, hogy jól megszívatják a nyuszit.
Elhatározzák, hogy ha van nála sapka, azért verik meg, ha nincs, akkor azért. Jön a nyuszi, megszólítják: 
- Van nálad sapka ?
- Nincs.
Erre eszméletlenül elverik. 
Másnap megint megbeszélik, hogy ha filteres cigi van nála, azért verik meg, ha filter nélküli, akkor azért. Rászólnak: 
- Nyuszi! Adj egy cigit! 
- Filtereset vagy filter nélkülit ?
Mire a farkas:
- Te! Ezen megint nincs sapka!


----------



## lajcso (2010 December 20)

jó ötlet


----------



## lajcso (2010 December 20)

Nagyon jó


----------



## lajcso (2010 December 20)

99


----------



## lajcso (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## lajcso (2010 December 20)

Itt vagyok


----------



## lajcso (2010 December 20)

Haladunk.


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

5


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

[hide]9[/hide]


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

12


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

megy ez így?


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

készültök már a Karácsonyra?


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

mivel töltitek az év utolsó napjait?


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

pihenéssel, vagy munkával?


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

látom nem vagyunk túl sokan online


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

így akkor kénytelen leszek magammal beszélgetni


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

én próbálok az év végén egy kicsit pihenni, remélem összejön


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

bár, ahogy a munkahelyemet ismerem, még bármi elképzelhető


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

jártam már úgy máskor is, hogy elterveztem a pihenést, aztán behívtak melózni


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

remélem, hogy idén ez nem így lesz


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

na, minden jót mindenkinek


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

boldog karácsonyt és nagyon boldog új évet mindenkinek


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Na akkor elkezdem én is! Sziasztok^^


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Nagyon jó az oldal, sok filmet csak itt láttam, hogy fenn van


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Pl. a Kutyahideg, azt már el is kezdtem lefelé tölteni


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Még egy csomó filmet szeretnék letölteni, mivel közeleg a Karácsony, most elsősorban családi-állatos témájúakat^^


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Néhány példa, amiket már láttam a tv-ben és nagyon tetszettek:


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Úton hazafelé 1-2. (az 1 már megvan, a 2-t sehol se találtam )


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Fekete Szépség


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Csavargó kutya 1-3. (még ezek sincsenek meg)


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Szájkosaras kosaras (mindegyik tetszett, de az első a legjobb mégis, amikor még csak kosarazik Buddy )


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Beethoven-filmek (az 1-2. a legjobb, a 3-4. még elmegy, az 5. viszont már elég gáz szerintem... a 6-ot még nem láttam, Karácsonykor fogja vetíteni vmelyik adó, teszek vele egy próbát )


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Kacsamese (imádom a kacsákat - és nem megenni xD Más kacsás filmet pedig nem ismerek, max. csak rajzfilmeket)


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

A vadon szava (én a Rutger Hauer-es verziót láttam többször is, és szerintem nagyon szép film, Buck pedig nagyszerű kutya^^)


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Babe 1-2. (bár a 2-t nem láttam végig, de nagyon ötletes volt, hogy egy disznónak adtak főszerepet )


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Patacsata (végre egy zebrás film! xD)


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Kutya legyek! (ugyan ez sorozat, de tetszett... eredeti volt szerintem ez az "emberből kutyává változtatás a 100 jótett fejében", bár Eddie-t ismerve nem hiszem, hogy összejött )


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Rosszcsont kalandjai (ez is sorozat, és nagyon régen láttam már!)


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Garfield (bár filmben kissé gyengének találtam, képregényekben egyik nagy kedvencem^^)


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Lassie (akár film, akár sorozat, akár könyv, jöhet!)
és akkor javítok is: KISSÉ


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Na még kettő, ha jól számolom xD
Hú, gondolkodom... Olivér és barátai (ugyan ezt még nem láttam élőszereplős filmben, de rajzfilmben és magazinban szerettem )


----------



## Andy-sama (2010 December 20)

Biztos kihagytam még jó párat, de majd ha még eszembe jut, beírom xD
Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy megszerezhettem ilyen könnyen és gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást a biztos tagsághoz^^ Még várok 40x órát és kész!
Ja és mindenkinek Boldog Ünnepeket kívánok!!!
Andy


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 20)

Kellemes Ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

Hát igen , kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

e-book-ban nyerő az oldal


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)




----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

:d


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

8)


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

ˇ_ˇ


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)




----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

Ez elég unalmas


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

Kár hogy 20mp kell kettő közt


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

Bár érthető


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

sajna így néha csat harmadjára megy el az üzenet


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

már csak 8


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

Azért visszaszmáolni unalmas, inkább előre


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

vagy prímenként:


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47,


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

négyzetszámonkánt:
1, 4, 9, 16, 25, 36, 49, 64, 81, 100, 121, 144


----------



## VindeX (2010 December 20)

a 20 is meglett egyszer


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

Szeretném letudni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni. Ezzel tudok leginkább kikapcsolódni.


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Nem tudjuk megmondani, hogy miért, egyszerűen csak tény, hogy bölcs dolog úgy gondolkodni, ahogy a régiek szoktak; ha nem így cselekszünk, az tetszhet nekünk vagy racionalizmusunknak, de valamit elvesz a világból." _[Carl Gustav Jung]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"A lélek megismerése egymagában menthetetlenül mélabússá tenne minket, ha a kifejezés öröme fel nem vidítana."_ [Thomas Mann]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Amikor azt tapasztalod, hogy kilógsz a környezetedből, elszakadsz a megszokott nézőponttól, kissé eltorzulhat a perspektívád - olyan ez, mint amikor az üzenetrögzítőből hallod a saját hangodat. Majdnem olyan, mint találkozni egy idegennel, vagy felfedezni egy képességet, amiről nem is sejtetted, hogy a birtokában vagy."_ [Saul Hudson]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Ha csak kalapácsod van, mindent szögnek gondolsz."_ [Arthur Bloch]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Egy zuhanás kétségtelenül mindig zuhanás, de más dolog, ha azért esünk a kútba, mert nem néztünk magunk elé, és megint más, ha azért estünk bele, mert egy csillagot követtünk a tekintetünkkel."_ [Henri Bergson]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Még hogy nagy, tágas világ: először is nem olyan nagy és tágas. A világ valójában akkora, amekkorát az ember megtapasztal belőle." _[William Nicholson]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Keveset akkor hazudunk csak, ha lehetőségünkhöz képest keveset hazudunk, nem ha a lehető legkevesebb lehetőségünk van rá." _[Franz Kafka]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Az, hogy az élet könnyű vagy nehéz, attól függ, miként állunk hozzá."_ [Miyuki Miyabe]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Miért egyszerűbb megkritizálni a teremtést, mint örülni az életnek?" _[Vavyan Fable]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"A gonoszság nézőpont kérdése."_ [Anne Rice]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Az igazságot nem vasból öntik. Az igazság olyan, mint a felhő az égen, állandóan változtatja alakját. Minden irányból, ahonnan nézi, más aspektust mutat."_ [Wilbur Smith]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

hi


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

abc


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"A helyes dolog nem mindig nyilvánvaló. Néha a helyes dolog talán az, ami valaki más szerint helytelen."_ [Stephenie Meyer]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

thanks


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Mindannyian ugyanazon ég alatt élünk, de nem mindannyiunk horizontja ugyanaz." _[Konrad Adenauer]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

hi..hi...hi


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Ha megkérdezik, honnét jöttél, mondd, hogy "A hátam mögül", és arra, hogy hová mész, mondd, hogy "Az orrom után"."_ [Neil Gaiman]


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"A bocsánatkérés csak arra szolgál, hogy a bűnös megkönnyebbüljön, s úgy érezze, hogy ugyanazt a hibát még egyszer elkövetheti."_ [Ken Follet]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

good page


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

Kicsi ország körbejártam minden bokrodat


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Az ember csak akkor lesz tökéletes, ha majd teremteni és rombolni is tud. (...) Rombolni egyébként máris tud, és ez már a tökéletesség útjának egyik fele."_ [Alexandre Dumas]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

Hírül vittem azt hogy éltem és a gyorsvonat


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

Húz el engem innen de már nem tudom hová


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Jön valaki utánam és az majd tovább gondolá - lálálá"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Ne legyen több illúziód a kutyám nem szeret"


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Mindenkinek megvan a maga igazsága."_ [Mihail Solohov]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Csak a sajtos hamburgered miatt csóválja neked"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"De a búval b...t gazdájának arany szíve van"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Amit ellopott egy holló - mer’ a holló is olyan"


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

_"Nem a probléma a lényeges, hanem az, hogy hogyan kezeled."_ [Liz Babbs]


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Uram bocsásd meg minden bűnömet"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"És ha keselyűként köröz a gyűlölet"


----------



## Timi1989 (2010 December 20)

:d


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Dobj neki egy csontot a fazékból"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Minket meg ments meg a gonosztól"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Hát eddig bírta ez a kis dal nem húzom tovább"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Húzzuk ki a konnektorból a villanyzongorát"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"S míg a népek mennek békében az álmaik felé"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)

"Számoljuk meg mennyi volt a kapuban a lé"


----------



## daisyli (2010 December 20)




----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

Próbálok németül tanulni... Hangúly a "próbálok"-on :-(


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

i


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

1


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

2


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

3


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

4


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

5


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

6


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

0


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-1


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

9


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-2


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-3


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

llll


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-4


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

klklkl


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)




----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-5


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

:-d


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-6


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-7


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

iiii


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

éééééé


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-8


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

:d


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-9


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-10


----------



## kispet72 (2010 December 20)

bbb


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

-11


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

1


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

2


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

tévedtem, 5


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

6


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

9


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

12


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

17 -sajnálom, hogy csak így lehet, de szeretném megnézni a szél nevét


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

18 - ezer bocsánat


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

19 - mindjárt befejezem


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

20 - kész, köszöntem


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

ejnye, még mindig rossz


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Nektek működik? Mert nekem 22 hszem van, több mint egy hónapja regeltem, mégsem enged


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Hát, ez bosszantó


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Minden kezdet nehéz......, de ennyire!!!!


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Lepke szárnyon szállnak perceim,. ....vagy mégsem?:55:


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Angyal szállt át a szobán!!!:11:


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Még mindig van.......


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Remélem nem hiába irogatok?????:!:


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Most már kivácsi vagyok, mire jó ez?


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Már csak hét van hátra!


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Nincs valakinek valami jó tanácsa?


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Mi az C6H12O6 ?


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Most már nem sok van hátra!:12:


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Megkezdődött a visszaszámlálás!!!


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

így már értem


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

kivilágosodott


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Már nem sok van hátra!


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

sehol nem volt ez egyértelműen leírva


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Már csak kettő van hátra!:razz:


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

nem én vok a hibás


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

hat


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

hét


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

nyolc


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Itt a vége fuss el véle!


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

kilenc


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

tíz


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

tizenegy


----------



## gelibor (2010 December 20)

Ez egy ráadás!


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

tizenkettő


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

öt!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

hat!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Szeretem a Lovakat!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Add ide a lovat!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Köszi a segítséget! Cs.


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

A lovat add ide!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Meditációs zenéket keresek.


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Én a lovat oda nem adooom!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

...és ezoterikus témájú...


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

öööeeeee!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

...filozofikus jellegű...


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

ezoterikus témájú lovakat?


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

...e-book-okat.


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

azok tök érdekesek lehetnek


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Felőlem ló is írhatja


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Ha jó a ló!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

No, így már is könnyebb azt a bizonyos 20-at összehozni!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Most éppen Hilary Putnam-től keresem...


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

jaja,felettébb egyszerűnek tűnik


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

a gond csak a két napos időkorláttal van...


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

... az "Agyak a tartályban" című történetét.


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Most pikk-pakk letudjuk a 20 db üzit...


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

...aztán két napig pihi.


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Még mindig jobb, mintha 2 munkanap lenne.


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

jaja, csak nekem holnapra kéne a balatoni láz karaoke változata buliba és mire lejár a két nap, cs***hetem...


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Vagy egy hét...


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

de így is 2 munkanap...


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Hát, az tényleg kellemetlen.


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

a 20 hozzászólás bőven elég...még így is van 20 másodperc korlát 2 hsz között


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Itt ilyen dolgok is vannak? Ez tuti?


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Napfény járja át a szívem újra!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Már én is belefutottam a 20" türelmi zónába


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Csak egy szál bikinit hoztam el az útra!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Újra érzem a balatoni lázat!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

3 másodperc....2 másodperc....1 másodperc...


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Budapest várhat, míg vége van a nyárnak!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Az a lényeg! Sose búsulj! Be happy! (Jól irtam?)


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

megvan a 20 hsz


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

jól írtad!


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Akkor ezek szerint lány vagy!  Szia!!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

a Traum-ról nekem a Tantrum jut eszembe!!! tudod,hogy azmiaz?


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

nem,amúgy eléggé fiú vagyok


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Nyertél! Akkor, viszlát 2 nap múlva?


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Akkor furán fog a bikini állni rajtad


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Mi az a tantrum?


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Tantrum?


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

No, most már sosem fogom megtudni?


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

Én szeretem a bikinit csak a nőkön jobban.
a Tantrum egy illegálisan magas koffeintartalommal rendelkező energiaital az "Így jártam anyátokkal" című sorozat 5. évadának 5. epizódjából
Ted egyszer megivott belőle 6 dobozzal és egy hétig nem látott színeket...
javaslom a sorozat megtekintését, garantáltan agyleépítő


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Dühroham. (wikipédia) - Az is megy! :-( olykor...


----------



## Traum (2010 December 20)

Köszi a magyarázatot és az ajánlót! Tetszik!
Amúgy a traum németül álmot jelent. 
Szia! Megyek tovább nézelődni.

Bikini - monokini - nokini??? 

Szia! Örülök, hogy találkoztunk!


----------



## Taz033 (2010 December 20)

nokini király!
Részemről a megtiszteltetés


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

*címtelen*

Ez már mindennek a teteje.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Megy a csiga hazafelé.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

répa, retek, mogyoró


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

mennyire fantasztikus!


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

velőt ráz az ip


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Lenin vagy nem Lenin? Ez itt a kérdés.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Kolbász.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Nem is gondolnám, hogy milyen sokáig tart a 20.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Mire gondolsz?


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

lassan *fél*úton


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Aliquam faucibus, metus sed gravida commodo, dolor urna fermentum dui, eget cursus ligula urna id mi. Ut suscipit fringilla mauris, quis aliquam nisl euismod ut. Curabitur varius, nisl quis viverra molestie, mauris mi malesuada libero, placerat elementum quam orci ut nulla. Quisque at lectus dolor. Fusce convallis vestibulum augue in venenatis. Ut lectus eros, suscipit sed rhoncus a, bibendum eu leo. Suspendisse ut tortor massa, eget elementum quam. Donec molestie, felis et commodo bibendum, odio neque euismod mauris, a tempor risus dolor fermentum ligula. Maecenas non mauris eget libero dignissim rhoncus. Mauris metus urna, malesuada et tempus vitae, mollis sed orci. Aliquam lacinia mi nec nulla ultrices in tincidunt sapien molestie. Nunc nec eros vel nulla ultrices facilisis eu ac justo. Sed in tincidunt nulla. Fusce sodales risus nec odio faucibus eget condimentum ipsum mattis. Fusce commodo consequat urna, dictum sagittis ligula viverra nec. Morbi porttitor nisi ac velit aliquet mattis. Suspendisse at pharetra diam. Nullam lacinia aliquet urna eu pulvinar. Suspendisse odio mi, gravida eget commodo porta, volutpat non orci. Nullam non sem non odio ultrices rhoncus eu in lacus.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent et justo rutrum augue porta eleifend eget quis lorem. Cras nec dui sit amet magna vestibulum suscipit at eu est. In convallis lorem eget libero ornare facilisis. Sed risus libero, consequat adipiscing tincidunt id, sollicitudin id nunc. Maecenas pharetra ante nec eros adipiscing quis faucibus neque dapibus. Quisque fermentum posuere orci sit amet congue. Sed facilisis congue metus in sodales. Nunc auctor consequat varius. Ut id risus felis. Cras quam nibh, eleifend vitae commodo non, vulputate et turpis. Sed tempus nibh non sem aliquam elementum. Suspendisse ullamcorper consequat sapien, a aliquet purus elementum eget. Curabitur ac felis at nunc venenatis blandit sit amet in justo. Aliquam vitae metus justo, eu imperdiet leo. Quisque gravida condimentum libero non luctus.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Duis eu egestas eros. Suspendisse consectetur odio non mi lacinia mattis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Donec viverra, ante elementum tempor bibendum, felis lacus tempus sapien, id feugiat nibh erat quis leo. In non velit blandit purus tincidunt posuere eu in nisi. Cras metus elit, sagittis sed tincidunt sit amet, sodales sit amet ligula. Proin tincidunt consequat lorem congue placerat. Nam vel ultrices sem. Nullam a ultrices dui. Curabitur vitae nisl justo, eu volutpat eros. Nunc sed elit libero. Curabitur porttitor enim vitae dolor feugiat mollis. Praesent eu tellus eros. Donec viverra dapibus suscipit. Praesent commodo, urna sed vestibulum commodo, risus justo blandit lorem, sed sagittis libero elit at libero. Nam venenatis, ante vitae vestibulum feugiat, enim odio hendrerit ante, ut viverra mauris purus non lorem. Nam condimentum massa auctor nibh luctus eu ultrices ante placerat.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Donec faucibus euismod metus et aliquam. Etiam porta felis at magna interdum molestie. Pellentesque ultrices adipiscing mauris a fringilla. Nam sit amet neque est, ut sagittis dui. Integer iaculis posuere condimentum. Ut a mauris erat, sed tincidunt lectus. Ut at ante at felis euismod mollis at vel lacus. Nullam at enim vel lectus cursus blandit. Etiam quam mauris, tincidunt vel elementum sed, sollicitudin non eros. Etiam vel euismod tortor. In malesuada sagittis aliquam. Nam porta tincidunt neque, convallis mollis dolor imperdiet id. Praesent non justo justo, at vulputate tellus. Donec et iaculis sem.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Fusce facilisis mattis urna ac euismod. Aliquam in diam eget nisi porta semper. Donec lacinia nibh sed velit semper sodales. Curabitur laoreet eros non dolor fermentum eu placerat mi dapibus. Etiam quis orci id risus suscipit ultrices sit amet et felis. Mauris sit amet lectus massa, et facilisis dui. Phasellus ullamcorper dui eget eros elementum varius. Duis sed neque nisi. Nunc vitae sapien quis elit feugiat ullamcorper vel et sapien. Pellentesque feugiat ornare nunc tristique sagittis.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Quisque ut posuere tortor. Duis vel arcu ligula. Mauris sagittis dignissim ultrices. Nullam eu nunc mauris. In accumsan leo ut diam rutrum auctor. Mauris nec sapien eget purus posuere mollis eget id urna. Nulla at elit sed sem sodales tincidunt vitae fermentum metus. Praesent dapibus mattis tellus non dignissim. Aliquam id mauris ut diam viverra congue sed ac tortor. Sed id quam ac sapien eleifend eleifend eget ac * nulla*. Donec a neque ut eros tempus sollicitudin.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Nunc dignissim dictum pulvinar. Donec nec metus ornare orci rhoncus accumsan ac sit amet odio. Cras luctus ipsum in enim suscipit adipiscing. Donec non magna augue, quis pulvinar nibh. Cras sem arcu, blandit a mollis et, tempus non lorem. Duis mollis vehicula dolor ut gravida. Duis quis consequat ipsum. Donec blandit iaculis mattis. Donec posuere rutrum nisl, eget faucibus *turpis* hendrerit et. Praesent aliquet ipsum quis ligula aliquet consequat.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Még három köll...


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Suspendisse potenti. Nam volutpat velit ac odio interdum et pharetra leo viverra. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam vitae urna quis ipsum blandit iaculis nec vel urna. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed vitae leo in dolor pharetra feugiat. Donec tortor libero, blandit ac faucibus rutrum, posuere vel neque. Praesent vel venenatis lorem. In molestie ullamcorper ipsum, in laoreet nisi rhoncus vitae. Duis dolor ipsum, rutrum eget consequat eget, rutrum vel enim. Nullam tempus, diam sed mollis ornare, diam urna tempor velit, in tincidunt massa nisl at nisi. Donec convallis augue non purus scelerisque sit amet ullamcorper nisl sodales. Vestibulum rhoncus, risus ac luctus lobortis, risus dolor luctus quam, at eleifend enim nisl ut nibh. Morbi in ante et orci tincidunt feugiat. Quisque convallis vehicula odio, tristique consectetur nisl mattis *eget*. Fusce auctor purus ut purus consectetur ultricies. Vestibulum justo neque, rutrum ac fringilla vel, ultricies at leo. Mauris aliquet ante et velit pretium vitae malesuada lectus malesuada.


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

_Last one._


----------



## zaphod25 (2010 December 21)

Ne már!!!


----------



## szeka9 (2010 December 21)

haliho


----------



## szeka9 (2010 December 21)

1


----------



## szeka9 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## szeka9 (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## szeka9 (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

1


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

19,5


----------



## zsoldos67 (2010 December 21)

20


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

abc


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Ha már itt vagyok, értelmeset osztok meg veletek: néhány kedvenc idézetet!


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Természetesnek lenni a legnehezebb póz, amit az ember felvehet. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Az első pohár után olyannak látod a dolgokat, amilyenek, 
A második pohár után olyannak látod őket, amilyennek szeretnéd őket, 
A harmadik pohár után olyannak látod őket, amilyenek valójában, 
S ez a legszörnyűbb dolog a világon.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

A nevetés nem rossz kezdete a barátságnak, és végnek föltétlenül a legjobb.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Pesszimista az, aki panaszkodik a zajra, amikor a lehetőség kopogtat.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Álmodozó az, aki útját csak a holdfényben látja. És büntetése az, hogy a többiek előtt pillantja meg a virradatot.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Az igazság az, amit a legnehezebb kimondani, és a legfájóbb meghallgatni.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

A világon csupán két tragédia van. Az egyik az, ha valaki nem tudja megszerezni azt, amit akar, a másik az, ha megszerzi.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Egy szülő elvesztését talán lehet balszerencsének tekinteni. Kettőt elveszteni viszont már gondatlanságnak tűnik. (Oscar Wilde: Bunbury)


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Ha boldogok vagyunk, akkor mindig jók vagyunk, de ha jók vagyunk, nem vagyunk mindig boldogok.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Meghatározni annyi, mint korlátozni.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

A világ igazi titokzatossága az, ami látható, nem az, ami láthatatlan.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

A legszörnyűbb dolgokat mindig nemes indítékok sugallják.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Másokat meggyőzni könnyű. Önmagunkat meggyőzni sokkal nehezebb.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

A remény szívesen tünteti fel a jelennél szebbnek a jövőt.


----------



## nezsu (2010 December 21)

Nos, ennyi lenne, remélem, tetszettek a nagy ír gondolkodó elmés megfigyelései


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Hasznos


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

kilenc


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

még öt


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris megpróbálta a lehetetlent.... és sikerült


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

négy


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

három


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris nem sétál... A földet görgeti maga alatt.


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

kettő


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

egy


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

megvan a 20


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Néhány fiú bele tudja pisilni a nevét a hóba.... Chuck Norris a betonba is


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

már csak 48 óra


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

remélem


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris nem tudja hol élsz... Csak azt tudja hol fogsz meghalni


----------



## lovasz.otto (2010 December 21)

bár már tegnap is ezt hittem


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

A halálnak egyszer Chuck Norris közeli élménye volt


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris sosem udvarol. Egyszerűen csak azt mondja "Most"


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris egyszer tévedett életében, amikor egszer azt gondolta, hogy tévedett


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris egyszer pofánrúgott egy biztosítási ügynököt.... a telefonon keresztül


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

A villám nem csap 2xer ugyanoda. Chuck Norris sem, nincs rá szüksége


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris már 2xer körbebiciklizte a világot.... a szobabiciklijével


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Ha Chuck Norris hagymát vág, akkor a hagyma könnyezik XD


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norrist 1xer megtámadta az influenza. Az influenza vesztett


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris az egyetlen aki képes egy küklopszot szemközt csapni


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris sűrűn néz farkasszemet szobrokkal. Mindig a szobrok pislognak hamarabb


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris képes kiinni a boroskólából a bort


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris tele tárral is játszott már orosz rulettet. És nyert.


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Chuck Norris elszámolt a végtelenségig. Kétszer


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

Nincs evolúció, csupán azon élőlények listája akiket Chuck Norris élni hagyott.


----------



## Lindibaba13 (2010 December 21)

A legtöbb férfi elviseli, ha felesége szex közben Chuck Norrisra gondol. Mert ők is ezt teszik XD


----------



## chiquitaa (2010 December 21)

sziasztok! Most kampányolni fogok.
Szavazzatok rám légszi


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

engendjétk meg, hogy elszámoljak tizenhétig, remélem nem leszek mindenkinek idegestő, köszi ... hát kezdeném: 1


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

kiss15


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## vatomi1978 (2010 December 21)

17:``:


----------



## kXn (2010 December 21)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## kXn (2010 December 21)

-2


----------



## kXn (2010 December 21)

-1


----------



## kXn (2010 December 21)

kész


----------



## kXn (2010 December 21)

most akkor a 20 sem elég?


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

messze van még a húsz


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

de csak elérem egyszer


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

már mindjárt ott vagyok


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

elvileg megvan mind a húsz


----------



## kisbogar21 (2010 December 21)

*elso*

 1


----------



## kisbogar21 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## kisbogar21 (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## rosevalley (2010 December 21)

2:d


----------



## rosevalley (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## rosevalley (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## kisbogar21 (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## kisbogar21 (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Mehcsl írta:


> elvileg megvan mind a húsz


 Jó neked, én még küzdök


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Küzdelem nélkül nincs élet.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Steven029 írta:


> Küzdelem nélkül nincs élet.


 Ember küzdj és bízva bízzál!


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Hogy mik jutnak eszembe!


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Még több idézetet kellene előszedni.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Filmbeli idézetek még jobbak.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

This is a beginning of a beautiful friendship. Azt hiszem ezt mondta a rendőrfőnök a Casablancában.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Most látom, egyedül őgyelgek itt.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Nem baj, csak szaporodjon a betűsor.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Nehezen telik le a munkaidőm.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Ha ez munkának számít.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Kár, hogy nem válaszol senki.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Lassan kezdődhetne a countdown.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Csak ne final legyen.


----------



## Steven029 (2010 December 21)

Ma még elmegyek teniszezni.


----------



## Gabriella64 (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## Gabriella64 (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 21)

abc


----------



## werner (2010 December 21)

Közeleg a Karácsony!


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Goethe: Életszabály


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Ha egy szép élet vágyát őrzöd,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

A múlttal nem szabad törődnöd.


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

S mindig úgy tégy ha veszteség ér,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Minthogyha újjászülten élnél.


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Mit akar? - kérdd meg minden naptól,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

És minden nap felel majd akkor:


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Tetteidnek tudjál örülni,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Más tetteit tudd megbecsülni,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Főként ne gyűlölj egy embert se,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

S a többit hagyd az Úristenre.


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 21)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

üdv margo és zsuvik én is ujj vagyok!


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

téleg sok ez a 20 üzenet!nagyon nehéz!!!!!


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

nem tudom nézi-e egyáltalán itt vki a hozzászólásokat, de érdemes rákeresni Janicsák Vecára youtube-on és a Most múlik pontosan c. számra!  hihetetlen


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

Boldog Karácsonyt


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

és BUÉK


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

julcsyka írta:


> téleg sok ez a 20 üzenet!nagyon nehéz!!!!!


 
ugye?


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

na már csak 8 - nekem 8


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

és őszintén nem értem, miért kell a letöltéshez a 20 hsz 
remélem nem okoztam/unk galibát, nem állt szándékomban offolni


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)




----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

sadasdasdasdasdad


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

sadsadasdsa


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

asdsdasd


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

sadsadasdasd


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

asdasdasdadasd


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

asdasdsada


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 22)

asdsadasdasdasdsa


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

ssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

hol látom, hogy hol tartok?


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

lklklklklklkl


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc1


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc2


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc3


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc4


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc5


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc6


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc7


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc8


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc9


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc10


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc11


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc12


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc13


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc14


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc15


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc16


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc17


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc18


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc19


----------



## alpakka (2010 December 22)

abc20


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Eléggé szokatlan ötlet ez a hely, ahol megtehetjük friss regisztráltakként első 20 hozzászólásunkat. Sokkal egyszerűbb így, mint egy beszélgetésben eljutni 20 hozzászólásig, az azért mégiscsak időbe telik.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Na de nem szeretném kihasználni ezt a kedvességet, így feltöltöm egy kis tartalommal első megszólalásaim (még ha valószínűleg sosem fogja senki elolvasni).


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Álljon hát itt, egy rövidke levezetés, több részletre bontva. Témájául a vasutakat kellene kiemelnem, de azért remélem jól szórakozik rajta aki véletlenül elolvassa.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Ezek a hozzászólások leginkább kérdésekből fognak állni, hogy rávezessenek titeket, egy nagy rejtélyre. Itt is van az első kérdésem: Tudjátok-e, miért zakatol egy vonat?


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Ahhoz, hogy erre a kérdésre válaszolni tudjunk meg kell vizsgálnunk egy vonatot. De nem ám csak úgy ránézésre, hanem tényleg alaposan. Miből is áll, egy vonat?


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Van egy mozdony, és van sok, vagy csak egy – kocsi. Namármost a mozdony ugyanúgy zakatol, mint a vagonok, így elég csak a vagonokat vizsgálnunk, a mozdonyt el is hagyhatjuk.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Ha megnézzük a kocsikat, akkor ugye zakatolás szempontjából, mindegyik egyforma, így elég, egy kocsit megnézni, a többit elhagyhatjuk.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

De miből is áll egy vagon? Van egy felső (utas, vagy rakodó) rész, és van egy alsó rész, azaz az alváz. De a felső rész nem zakatol, így azt is elhagyhatjuk, elegendő az alsó részt vizsgálni.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Az alsó rész felépítését tekintve, áll egy alvázból, és kerekekből. Innen az alváz ugye megint nem zakatol, tehát azzal sem kell foglalkoznunk, elég megnézni a kerekeket.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Kerékből is van azonban egy vagon alatt általában 4 pár, tehát elegendő egyet vizsgálni, a többit elhagyhatjuk.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Egy pár kerék felépítését nézzük meg! áll magából a kerékből, és van a tengely. A tengely viszont nem zakatol, tehát elhagyható. Marad két darab kerék ami azonban teljesen egyforma, így az egyiket elhagyhatjuk.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

A továbbiakhoz kell egy kis matematika, hiszen nézzük meg a kereket! KöR ALAKú!!


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

A kör területét, úgy számoljuk ki, hogy r négyzet szer pí. A képletből Pí=3.14, ami nem zakatol, tehát nem foglalkozunk vele tovább


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Az r a sugár, ami mivel állandó megint csak nem zakatol.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Mi marad meg? Hát A NÉGYZET!! és ahogy ez a négyzet billen egyik oldaláról a másikra, NA ATTÓL zakatol a vonat kereke!


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Na, hányan tudták közületek a megoldást, első ránézésre? 
Ja, hogy nem erre gondoltatok… pedig logikus, nem?


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Hát ez igencsak rövid lett, szükségem van még 3 hozzászólásra. Ha jól számolok.


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

Köszönet


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

a fórum


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

vezetésének!


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Maretics Erika: Karácsony


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Szép karácsony itt van végre,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Minden mi rossz, tedd most félre,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Nevetésed messze csengjen,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Arcodra a tél rózsát fessen.


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Boldogság, szeretet költözzön be hozzád,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Egészség és békesség találjon Rád.


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Minden mire vágytál Barátom,


----------



## Bettireka (2010 December 22)

Váljon valóra, őszintén kívánom.


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

Ez egy jó ötlet


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

Nem is tudtam, hogy megszigorította a fórum a szabályokat!


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

nagyon régen jártam már fenn


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

nem manapság regeltem, de nem szoktam irogatni


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

Ha meg akarok szerezni valamit sürgősen taggá kell válnom


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

és csak számolom az üziket...


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

eddig úgy éreztem nem tudok semmi értelmeset írni


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

ez sajnos nem változott


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

felpörögtem


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

abc


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

kell a tagság


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

le akarok tölteni!


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

Bezizzenek


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

ááááááááááááááá


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

utána még 2 nap


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

ha ezt olvassa valaki...


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

meg lesz a véleménye


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

sztem ez a legjobb letöltő fórum a neten


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

sokrétű témák


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

imádom, de attól hogy nem írok okosságokat, még nem érzem, hogy kihasználom a helyzetet


----------



## tunde1984 (2010 December 22)

sikerült, köszi annak aki megadta ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Köszi a segítséget, igazán hasznos.


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Ha meg akarok szerezni valamit sürgősen taggá kell válnom !


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Állandó tag akarok lenni!!!


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Minden kezdet nehéz.


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

A szorgalmas ember nem vár a holnapra!


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Próbálkozom, hogy meg legyen a 20.


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Bár lehetne könnyebben is az új tagoknak a letöltést engedélyezni,


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Köszi a segítséget, igazán hasznos.


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

A lehetetlen nem tény, hanem vélemény.


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Állandó tag akarok lenni!!!


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Még 6 kell.


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

A lehetetlen nem tény, hanem vélemény.


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

A szorgalmas ember nem vár a holnapra!


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Próbálkozom, hogy meg legyen a 20.


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Nem sokára itt a karácsony!


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Ha meg akarok szerezni valamit sürgősen taggá kell válnom !


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Nem sokára itt a karácsony!


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Áldott, Békés, Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Nagyon fontos lenne, Merle könyvét letöltenem


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Áldott, Békés, Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Minden kezdet nehéz.


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

V 
Még 9 kell.


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

miért kell ennyit szenvedni?


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

tényleg fontos lenne a Merle könyv


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

ráadásul az idő sem jó


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

Az vigasztal, hogy itt a pihenés ideje


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

az új év is nagyon nehéz lesz


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

szeretem az irodalmi műveket


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

sikerekben gazdag új évet mindenkinek


----------



## henriett tóth (2010 December 22)

remélhetőleg sok ajándékot kapk karácsonyra


----------



## lujzika13 (2010 December 22)

Sikerült!!!


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

*hozzászólok*

na


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

akkor


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

hozzászólok


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

20at


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

mert


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

nagyon


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

szükségem


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

lenne


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

arra


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

a


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

néhány


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

feltöltött


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

csodddddálatos


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

és


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

nagyszerű


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

kurt


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

vonnegut


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

e-bookra


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

köszönöm, hogy feltettétek őket!


----------



## frus (2010 December 22)

mindenkinek stresszmentes, kellemes, békés, boldog karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

Magamról:


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

anya


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

gyerek


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

boldog párkapcsolat


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

barátság


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

kreatív dolgok készítése


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

jó zene


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

kávé


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

jóga


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

torna


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

futás


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

néptánc


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

kedvencek:


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

Süsü


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

Mazsola és Tádé


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

Született feleségek


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

Nick Cave és K. Minogue közös száma


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

természet


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

karácsony


----------



## megya (2010 December 22)

stb..........


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

jjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

o o
I
------------


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

asasas


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

gffgd


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

dfdf


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

gfgfmerz,


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

gjtmhj


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

nmhjfk


----------



## wertuz (2010 December 22)

trhj


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

számolok


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

egy


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

kettő


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

három


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

négy


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

öt


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

hat


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

hét


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

nyolc


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

kilenc


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tíz


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenegy


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenhárom


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizennégy


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenöt


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenhat


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenhét


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizennyolc


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

tizenkilenc


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

húsz


----------



## julcsi22us (2010 December 22)

:4:éljen!!!!!!!


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

hihihi


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

szia mindenki


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

én is


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

itt vagyok


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

ez már


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Tévedni emberi dolog, de isteni érzés (Mae West)


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A TV-n bemutatott szex-szel nincs semmi gond, csak nem szabad leesni a készülékrõl.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Egy lovat nem nagy ügy a folyóhoz vezetni, de ha ráveszed hogy háton átússzon, akkor tényleg elértél valamit.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A szálka a hal bosszúja


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A felfedezések úgy születnek, hogy valaki nem követi az utasításokat


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Az önző csak magára gondol. Az irigy másokra is!


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A hülye ötletek valósulnak meg a leggyorsabban.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Ha tilosban parkolsz, ne kapcsold ki az ablaktörlődet. Mozgó ablaktörlő alá nem lehet betenni a büntetőcédulát...


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A sláger az a zene, ami a füleden megy be és a könyöködön jön ki.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A sör lassan butít, de nem baj, én ráérek.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A lustaság netovábbja, ha valaki azt álmodja, hogy nem csinál semmit.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A legrosszabb dolog a világon az, amikor a hülyeség szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Jó dolog a skizofrénia. Legalább tudok magammal sms-ezni.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Az irónia nem más, mint a szellemes emberek gorombáskodása.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Mindenhol jó, de legolcsóbb otthon.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A biztonság az a veszély, amit nem érzékelünk.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A dög a rivális hölgy beceneve.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

A kémia ugyanaz, mint a fizika, csak büdösebb.


----------



## Abee71 (2010 December 22)

Bigámia az, ha valakinek eggyel több felesége van. A monogámia ugyanaz.


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 22)

Sziasztok én csak most kezdtem 19 hátra van!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

A nevem alatt látom??


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

ÁÁÁÁÁ Hiszen most már én is látom!!!! Máris hat!!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Egyébként meg szevasztok! Még új vagyok magam is! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Kicsit marhaságnak találom ezt a bűvös húszast, de legyen!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Amúgy meg boldog karácsonyt is!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Kár, hogy nem lesznek túl jó filmek a tévében!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Most ezt a fórumot tényleg kanadai magyarok hozták létre?


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Istenemre mondom: okos ötlet volt!!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Remélem a húszast nem ők találták ki!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Én is ismerek egyet egyébként!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Torontóban él a családjával!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Egészen jó fej fazon!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

A falat sem firkálja!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Csak már régen beszéltem vele utoljára


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Alakul ez!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Már úgy látom meg is van a lélektani határ! Remek!


----------



## Tuck (2010 December 22)

Valami mégsem stimmel. Kevés a húsz is??


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

már megint


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

elmentem egy percre


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

és mire


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

visszajöttem


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

már régen


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

akarásból, úgy látszik


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

lelkileg élni nem lehet


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

vagy micsoda.


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

A legnagyobb ára annak van, ami sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

Az igazságtalanság egyre növekvő terhét egy idő után már képtelenség cipelni.


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

Embertelenségre csak az ember képes.


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

A világot senki sem fogja szebbé tenni, nincs is rá szükség, csak magunkat öntsük egy kicsit elviselhetőbb formába. ;P


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

A szeretet egy képesség, amit meg kell tanulnod.


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

Az egyetemet végeredményben én is csak úgy tekintettem, mint néhány évi haladékot. Időt nyerni, mielőtt felnőtt leszek.


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

na ennyi mára


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

vagy talán még egy nagyon kicsi


----------



## krisztr (2010 December 22)

és kész!


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

egy


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

meg egy az kettő


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

Nem szeretek értelmetlenül irogatni, de kell nekem az activity! Köszönöm annak aki felrakta és mindenkinek, hogy ezt a huszat ilyen könnyű összeszedni!


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

Jön a banda kell valami időtöltés


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

A múltkor kiröhögtem a belsőségeket a többieken, nagyon megtetszett!


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

de nem akarok untatni senkit


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

lapozza át ezt a 10 hozzászólást, nem lesz benne semmi értelmes


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

mivel el kell egy kis időnek telnie így írom ami eszembe jut


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

holnap meló így már lefeküdnék


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

de nem nyugszom amíg a 20 össze nem jön, addig aludni sem tudok


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

alig várom hogy letöltsem


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

addig nem is nyugszom


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

lassan belekezdünk a karácsony előtti utolsó napba


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

már várom mert utazom a szerelmemhez


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

szilveszter, egy nap az évben amikor a többség megbolondul és fogadalmakat tesz! köztük én is! De ezt senkinek se szogtam elmondani


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

már csak kettő kell és kész vagyok!


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

egy és finish, húzós két nap áll előttem


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

sziasztok jó éjjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## kiscserkesz (2010 December 23)

én is örülök!


----------



## kiscserkesz (2010 December 23)

Sok okos dolog van idefenn.


----------



## kiscserkesz (2010 December 23)

És egyre több lesz!


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Anyuuuu, kaphatok kutyát karácsonyra?
- Nem, kisfiam, pulykát kapsz, mint mindenki más.


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

A szöszi a barátjával kirándul. Amikor egy szakadékhoz érnek, a fiú így szól: 
- Hú, de meredek! 
- Jajj, de jó! Hadd fogjam meg!


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Ketten támasztják a pultot a kocsmában.
- Látom, üres a poharad. Kérsz még egyet?
- Dehogy kérek! Mi a fenét kezdjek két üres pohárral?


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Férfi : "Rendelek magamnak egy pizzát. Kérsz te is valamit?"
Nő: "Nem"
Férfi : "OK."
Nö : "...vagy mégis?!"
Férfi : "Na mi legyen akkor?"
Nö : "Nem tudom"
Férfi : "Nem tudod, hogy akarsz-e valamit enni?"
Nö : "Nem."
Férfi : "Éhes vagy?"
Nö : "Nem tudom, talán igen."
Férfi : "Mit értesz azalatt, hogy "talán"...?"
Nö : "Azt, hogy nem vagyok biztos benne."
Férfi : "Ha én éhes vagyok, akkor észre szoktam venni."
Nö : "Talán később éhes leszek."
Férfi : "Ok, akkor rendelek neked is egy pizzát."
Nö : "És ha később mégse leszek éhes...?"
Férfi : "Akkor otthagyod."
Nö : "Az pocséklás."
Férfi : "Akkor becsomagoltatod és megeszed holnap."
Nö : "És ha holnap nincs kedvem pizzát enni?"
Férfi : "Pizzát mindig lehet enni."
Nö : "De nem nekem."
Férfi : "Akkor keress valami mást."
Nö : "De most nem akarok mást."
Férfi : "OK, akkor mégis egy pizzát kérsz."
Nö : "Nem."
Férfi : "Akkor nem kérsz semmit."
Nö : "De."
Férfi : "Megőrjítessz!"
Nö : "Miért nem rendelsz magadnak addig is valamit...?"
Férfi : "Ahogy gondolod..."
Nö : "Rendelj magadnak egy sonkás pizzát!"
Férfi : "De én nem szeretem a sonkát."
Nö : "Én viszont igen."
Férfi : "Azt hittem, hogy MAGAMNAK rendelek...?!"
Nö : "Persze, hogy magadnak rendelsz."
Férfi : "Akkor minek rendeljek Sonkát...?"
Nö : "Ha esetleg megéheznék akkor ehetnék belőle."
Férfi : "És?"
Nö : "Azt hiszed, hogy megeszek valamit amit nem szeretek?"
Férfi : "Hogy-hogy TE - megeszel valamit?"
Nö : "Miért ne?"
Férfi : "Egy pillanat... tehát én rendelek magamnak valamit, azért,
hogy te ehess valamit ha esetleg később megéheznél...?!"
Nö : "Pontosan."
Férfi : "És akkor mit eszek én?"
Nö : "Az is lehet, hogy nem leszek éhes..."


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Michael Night bemegy a hivatalba és megkérdezik tőle:
-Kit keres?
Mire Michael beleszól az órájába:
-KITT kerestél?


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Papa, papa! Mikor jön a Mikulás?
- Mindjárt, kisfiam, csak előbb leütöm azt a csúnya bácsit, aki az előbb mászott ki a kandallóból


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Hallom, letartóztatták a férjedet.
- Igen. Az idén túl korán kezdte meg a karácsonyi bevásárlást.
- Hogyan? Hiszen már majdnem Karácsony van!
- Úgy értem, mielőtt még az üzlet kinyitott volna..


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

milliomos horgászik a parton, csörög a mobilja. A lánya az, felveszi:
- Apu most láttam egy szuper kocsit, megvehetem?
- Mennyi?
- 5000 dollár.
- Vegyed.
Két perc múlva megint csörög, most a fia hívja:
- Apu láttam egy nagyon jó jachtot, megvehetem?
- Mennyi?
- 10000 dollár.
- Vegyed.
Horgászik tovább, és nemsokára kifogja az aranyhalat. Látja, hogy kicsi, vékony ezért visszadobja. Az aranyhal odaszól:
- És a három kivánság?
- Mondjad


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

A grófnő nászéjszakája előtt megkérdezi újdonsült férjét:
- Most, hogy összeházasodtunk, áruld el nekem, hogy mi az a pénisz?
A gróf szemérmesen letolja a nadrágját.
- Aha, ezek szerint olyan, mint a [email protected], csak kisebb


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Mit csinál a gépész nyúl a fűben?
-Lelapol


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Ókori játékfejlesztő cég: GIL Games


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Ki hord a hátán festményeket ? 
- A képviselő


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Józsi bácsi a hid alatt szarik. Arra megy a rendõr és meglátja:
- Uram ha végzett beviszem
- Végeztem, viheti


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Két puding sétál az utcán.Megszólal az egyik:
-Gyúrunk,vazze?


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Melyik élőlény a legtermékenyebb lény a földön?
-Hát a bolond!
Mivel egy bolond 100-at csinál.


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Egy kis faluba bevezetik az áramot. Az összes férfi megy oszlopokat ásni. Hogy jobban menjen a munka, versenyt hirdetnek a brigádok között. Este számlálás, kérdezik az első csoporttól:
- No, mennyi?
- 8.
- Jó munkát végeztetek.
Jön a következő brigád:
- Mi 11-et állítottunk le.
- Hű, ez már szép!
Következnek a rendőrök:
- Hát ti mennyit ástatok le?
- Mi? Kettőt!
- Kettőt? Hogy-hogy? A többiek mind 8-10 oszlopot ástak!
- De az övéké mind kilátszik


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

A férj csak hajnalban ér haza. A neje vészjósló hangsúllyal kérdezi:
- Hol voltál egész éjszaka?
- Képzeld, drágám, az új titkárnőm munkaidő végén behozott nekem egy kávét, sejtelmesen rám mosolygott, majd amikor lerakta a kávét az asztalra, szétnyílt a blúza, én nem bírtam visszafogni magam, és belecsókoltam a nyakába, erre ő teljesen megvadult, egymásnak estünk, elvesztettük a fejünket, végül a lakásán kötöttünk ki, és egész éjjel szeretkeztünk.
- Hazudsz! Fogadjunk, hogy már megint azt a kurva Windowst akartad felinstallálni a gépedre


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Drogos srác már nagyon ki van éhezve egy kis fűre. Elrohan a dílerhez,
és mondja neki:
- Bazze öreg! Kéne valami qrva jó, qrva erős, qrva új cucc!
- Háát, van itt egy vadiúj anyag, úgy hívják, hogy Világos-Sötét. Ez
most a legkeményebb!
- Na jó, de miért Világos-Sötét?
- Vedd meg, probáld ki, és megtudod!
Megveszi, hazamegy. Azt mondja otthon:
- Bazze fater, kimegyek egy kicsit levegőzni az erkélyre!
Kimegy, elfüstöli a dzsangát. Az anyag tényleg qrva jó, órákig a topon van, majd egyszer csak látja:
világos-sötét, világos-sötét, világos-sötét.
Másnap fogja magát, elrohan a gandzsamenhez, s rögtön mondja:
- Öreg, ez a cuccos tényleg sirály!!! Adjál még!
Megveszi az újabb adagot, hazamegy. Találkozik a faterjával. Mondja neki:
- Bazze fater, kimegyek egy kicsit levegőzni az erkélyre!
- Jól van, fiam; DE MEGINT HÁROM NAPRA?!?


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Átmegyek öt percre a szomszédba, keverd meg félóránként a levest..


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

Miért van a csigának két hosszú szeme?
-Hát hogy néne ki öt darab rövid szemmel


----------



## M4rdel (2010 December 23)

Az ezredesnek jó kedve van mert új autót kapott, és örömét egy újonccal is megosztja.
- Na fiam, tudsz vezetni?
- Hát hogyne tudnék.
- Akkor menj egy kört.
Csikorgó kerekekkel indul el az ifjú, majd befordul a sarkon, nagy csörömpölés, hatalmas baleset...
Az ezredes szalad kétségbeesve, és mondja a roncsok közül kimászó katonának:
- Mit csináltál, mit csináltál! Hát az mondtad, hogy tudsz vezetni!
- Jelentem ezredes úr: TÉVEDTEM!


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 23)

Egy fárasztó új-zélandi vicc:
Turista autóval megy, de nem találja az utat, hogy merre kell mennie. Megkérdezi az első gyalogost:
- Elnézést bácsi, hogy jutok el a leggyorsabban Palmerston Northba?
- Autóval vagy gyalog? - kérdez vissza a bácsi.
- Autóval!
- Na úgy a leggyorsabb!

/Őszintén bevallom, nekem kellett némi idő hozzá, de oltári jó, ha az ember jóban van a brit típusú humorral!/


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

nyolc


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

nyolcvan


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

négy


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

200


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

6543


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

hrtd


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

nvcnnvc


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

hnfdnhdf m


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

jjhfgjhgfjjfgjhgf


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

5uyrtu 77654


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

nbvc7654


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

utr75647654


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

jhgfjhgfjhgf


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

hgfdh7654 76547


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

765477 765476


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

675446767 trtrtuyuyuyrt


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

76547654 757654754


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

yytrey hfgd hfd bcx


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

76547654 uytr jhfg mnvb


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

8765 ity i uyt khg ,b,mnb


----------



## burgum (2010 December 23)

jfjhgfjhgfjghfjghf


----------



## tinky85 (2010 December 23)

Csodás ünnep a karácsony,
A földre eget varázsol.
Fenyõágon gyertya lángja,
Csillagot visz kis szobánkba.
Fõként nektek azt kívánom:
Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## tinky85 (2010 December 23)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget, már alig várom hogy rendes tag legyek. Köszi


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

8


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

9


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

11


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

12


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

13


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

14


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

15


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

16


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

17


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## slaszlo30 (2010 December 23)

20


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

Hát ez hatalmas ötlet !


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

17


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

16


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

15


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

14


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

13


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

12


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

11


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

9


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

8


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

1  Thx !


----------



## k4r4k (2010 December 23)

+1


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

*1*

sziasztok!
nem tudom mit írjak de nagyon tetszik a fórum.


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

*2*

Még egy!


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

Hát mindenkinek Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

És Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

Jövőre mindenkinek jobb legyen,


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

legyen munkája


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

szerető családja


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

egészsége


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

mosoly az arcán


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

öröm és boldogság


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

mindig tudjon örülni


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

tudjon sírni


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## psergiu74 (2010 December 23)

és a 20.


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

*)*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

*))*



hazebel írta:


>




123,


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

*téma*



psergiu74 írta:


> sziasztok!
> nem tudom mit írjak de nagyon tetszik a fórum.



mi a téma?
fürödté' ma?


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

*1234*



hazebel írta:


>


5678


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

*őő*



nezsu írta:


> Álmodozó az, aki útját csak a holdfényben látja. És büntetése az, hogy a többiek előtt pillantja meg a virradatot.



mit írjak?


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

izé bizé


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

23


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

:s


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

mennyit kell még?


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

ááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

c
c
c
c
c
c

c
c
c
c

c
c
c
cc
c

c
c
c
c
c

c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c

c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
c
és egy d


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

na még 5-öt
csak meg lesz...


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

na már csak 4...


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

háháháh
már csak 3
az nem olyan sok


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

most már nem adom fel
már csak 2


----------



## Hazebel (2010 December 23)

juppijéééééééééééééééééééé
ez az uccsó)))))))))
tuti ez a legjobb része a fórumnak))


----------



## PMDetty (2010 December 23)

*Köszönet*

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a kis közösségre. Sok hasznos dolgot olvastam már, s szeretnék én is hozzátenni majd egy két témához.
Jó sütögetést mindenkinek!


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Sziasztok! Megindulok a 20as lépcsőn


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Kedvencem és sajátom: "Vak tyúk sötétben is talál szemet!!!"


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Vesd magad le tárt karokkal a földre, majd egyszercsak vétsd el.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Figyeljünk oda ellenségeinkre, mert ők az elsők, akik felfedezik hibáinkat.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

A férfinak előnyös a házasság; Ha jó feleséget talál, boldog lesz, ha rosszat, bölcs lesz.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

A nélkülözőnek sok minden hiányzik, a kapzsinak minden.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Rollenhagen bölcs mondása: 
Vak tyúk is talál szemet.
Én verzióm: A vak tyúk sötétben is talál szemet


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Uram, szabadíts meg a barátaimtól, az ellenségeimmel magam is elbánok.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Maga a létezés olyan megrázó élmény, hogy alig marad idő bármi másra.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Ne mond, hogy nincs időd semmire!! A te napod sem rövidebb mint Michelangelo, Pasteur, Teréz anya, Leonardo da Vinci, Albert Einstein vagy Jézus napja!


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Midőn először nyitottad ki a szemed mindenki mosolygott, csak te sírtál. Élj úgy, hogy midőn utoljára csukod le a szemed, mindenki sírjon, csak te mosolyogj.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Szeretni semmi. Ha szeretnek, az már valami. Ha szeretsz és szeretnek, az a minden. Tolis, T.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

A szád jutott eszembe, hogy
mennyi mindent lehetne
játszani vele.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Vagy a bátor csontok a válladon.
És aggódom, hogy érdekel-e még
Téged is az én vállam
vagy a szám vajon.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. 
A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

A sportot sose késő elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Mindennap új alsógatyát veszek fel. Vasárnapra már 7 van rajtam.


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

A pénzem 90 százalékát italra és nőkre költöttem. A többit elherdáltam!!!


----------



## létkérdés (2010 December 23)

Annyit olvastam a szesz és a dohányzás káros hatásáról, hogy elhatároztam, > abbahagyom az olvasást!


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

Ez Jóó !


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

Jó, hogy mindenki igyekszik a leggyorsabban teljesjogú tag lenni!  hát teszem azt én is!


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

Klassz az oldal


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az oldal 2


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az oldal3


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az oldal 4


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az oldal 7


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az oldal 9


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az ooldal 10


----------



## dione0 (2010 December 23)

klassz az oldal 15


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

Ezt a rémes időt. Kanadában biztos szép havas lehet a táj. Itt ködös-párás locspocs.


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

Még 11.


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Hát ennek nagyon örülök


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Nem gondoltam hogy ilyen gyorsan össze tudom szedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Eddig csak olvasgattam, de nagyon sok hasznosat találtam


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Sok témában csak itt találok anyagot


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

abc


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

van 1 kutyám


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

és 1 macskám is van


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

volt 1 papagájom is de a lányom elijesztette


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

hát még mit írjak?


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Ez nagyon frankó.


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Már nagyon várjuk a karácsonyt


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Szeretném magam formába hozni a jő évben


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Ezért most éppen torna gyakorlatokat keresek


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Főleg olyanok érdekelnek amik gyorsan hatnak, mert
ha semmi látszatja akkor nem vagyok elég kitartó hozzá


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Már egy párat találtam is azt hiszem


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Meg aztán a gyerkőcöknek is találtam egy csomó érdekességet


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Na még 3


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Most már csak 2 hülyeséget írok


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

És végre már csak 1.
Aki unja annak nagyon jó hír. Igaz?


----------



## Dmaca (2010 December 23)

Végre vége. éljen abba hagyta hahaha


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

mi ertelme van a 20 postnak ha off az egesz?


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

DaeMonS írta:


> mi ertelme van a 20 postnak ha off az egesz?


de komolyan


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

DaeMonS írta:


> de komolyan



most tenyleg


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)




----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

meg egy


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

1.Mi az az Android?
Az Android egy mobilkészülék
ekre kifejlesztett operációs rendszer, ami manapság az Apple iPhone-iOS kombó legerősebb ellenfele. A rendszer fejlesztésébe az Android Inc. kezdett bele, majd később őket felvásárolta korunk Skynetje, a Google, és máig ők irányítják a fejlesztést. A rendszer először a HTC által gyártott T-Mobile G1 nevű telefonon jelent meg, az 1.0 verziószámmal, 2008-ban. Az Android egyébként egy Linux alapú rendszer, ami azért lényeges, mert nyílt forráskódú, tehát bárki szerkesztheti (a megfelelő tudással).A Google humorának köszönhetően az egyes verziók mindig kapnak a számok mellé egy édességnevet is, érdekességképp ezek sorrendben: 1.0 – Apple pie(almás pite), 1.1- Banana bread (banánkenyér), 1.5 – Cupcake (muffin), 1.6 - Donut (fánk), 2.0/2.1 Éclair, 2.2 Froyo („fagyasztott joghurt”), és a legfrissebb süti, a 2.3 Gingerbread (mézeskalács) stílszerűen karácsonyra. A 3.0 verzió fantázianeve is ismert, Honeycomb néven fog érkezni valamikor jövőre (ezt nem tudom szépen magyarul), az azt követő pedig Ice Cream névre fog hallgatni elvileg.


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

2. Miért jó nekem az Android?
Nos, az okostelefonok ugye azért okosak, mert sokkal több dolgot tudnak mint hagyományos „buta” kollégáik. Ennek eléréséhez egy smartphone-nál minden platformon lényeges elem az alkalmazásokkal való bővíthetőség – természetesen a hardveres fölény mellett, azonban az erős vas önmagában nem tesz valamit „okossá” (ahogyan a harc sem tesz senkit naggyá). Manapság divat, hogy minden okostelefon-platformnak van saját alkalmazásboltja. Ez részben azért van így, mert az egyes rendszerekre másképp kell fejleszteni, meg hát még ha egyforma lenne is maga a fejlesztés, a cégek sem hülyék, hogy pénzt dobjanak ki az ablakon. Ami az iPhone tulajoknak az AppStore, az az androidosoknak a Market. Fentebb említettem, hogy a szabad forráskód miatt gyakorlatilag bárki fejleszthet Androidra, és ezt meg is oszthatja az Android Marketen, nincs olyan szintű megkötés, mint az iOS alkalmazásoknál.
Ezért tehát nem csak a fejlesztőknek jó a nyíltság, hanem nekünk is, hiszen egyre dinamikusabban fejlődik a Market, ma már több százezer ingyenes és fizetős alkalmazás közül válogathatunk. Természetesen itt is visszaüt az, hogy magyarok vagyunk, a fizetős tartalmak nem elérhetők még kies kis hazánkban, ezeket csak trükközéssel lehet itthonról megszerezni.


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

A bővíthetőség mellett a másik nagy előny a többi mobil operációs rendszerrel szemben a nagyfokú testreszabhatóság. Az iOS vagy a vadiúj Windows Phone 7 rendszerrel szemben Androidon több módja is van, hogy megváltoztassuk telefonunk kinézetét. Itt most nem chipsesmatricák meg autós levonók felragasztgatására kell gondolni, hanem a kezdőképernyő, ikonok, menük megváltoztatására. Egyfelől sok gyártó belenyúl az alap Android témába, egyéni kezelőfelületet biztosítva a felhasználóinak. Ezen a téren a jelenlegi közmegegyezés szerint a HTC a legjobb, Sense nevű felhasználói felületük nagy részben felelős a gyártó népszerűségéért. De a többiek sem maradnak ki a jóból, a Samsung saját bada névre hallgató oprendszere képére formázza a felületet, a SonyEricsson szintén teljesen egyedi interfészt generált, de kisebb mértékű beavatkozást az LG is véghezvitt.
Mindezek mellett a Marketről letölthető alkalmazások egész tárháza áll rendelkezésünkre, hogy rengeteg beállítással teljesen saját képünkre formáljuk a megjelenést (ezekről még lesz szó később).


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

égül, de talán leginkább elsősorban a legnagyobb pozitívum az intuitív kezelőfelület. Ez nem más rendszerek ellen érv, hanem a hagyományos rendszerekről való váltás mellett inkább. Személyes tapasztalatomból kiindulva pár óra alatt kényelmesen belaktam a telefont, gyakorlatilag zökkenőmentesen ment az átállás, nem akadtam el egy percre sem. Természetesen felmerülhet egyesekben, hogy „minek nekem okostelefon, megvagyok én a régivel, csak telefonálni meg smsezni akarok és kész”. Ez lehet hogy így is van, de ha azért senkinek nem jön rosszul, ha bármikor meg tudja nézni az emailjeit, etr-jét, neptunját, vagy akár a tippmix eredményeket könnyen, gyorsan. Emellett minden androidos telefonnál alapkövetelmény a wifi(=ingyen net) és a gps, ami különösen jól jön ismeretlen helyen (félrészegen hazatalálni). Összefoglalva az eddigieket: androidozni jó, értem?


----------



## recus (2010 December 23)

Én annak lennék nagyon hálás, aki végre elmagyarázná, hogyan és hol tudok hozzászólni kellő hosszúságban, komolyan köszönöm.


----------



## józenész (2010 December 23)

Üdv. Mindenkinek kellemes karácsonyt kívánok.
Bízok benne hogy a jövőben sikerül tag lennem.


----------



## józenész (2010 December 23)

Ha valaki tudna segíteni hogy tag lehessek azt meg köszönném.


----------



## józenész (2010 December 23)

Ha tudok valamiben segíteni akkor nyugodtan irjatok. Üdv


----------



## józenész (2010 December 23)

Igazából én mp3 karaoke alapokra gondoltam meg KFN-ra


----------



## recus (2010 December 23)

Valahol megnyugtató, hogy én sem értem, bár nem vagyok szintén zenész, hogy mi, azt nem mondom meg, mert nagyon szégyellném magam, hogy ennyit sem bírok összehozni.


----------



## józenész (2010 December 23)

Köszi a felvilágosítást


----------



## xtimy (2010 December 23)

Boldog Karácsonyt


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

a visszaszámlálás megkezdődött


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*c++*


```
int main() {
for( i= 0; i< 20; ++i )
  std::cout << "Hello CanadaHun" ;
std::endl;
return 0;
}
```


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2010 December 23)

123


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*javascript felugró*

<script type="text/javascript">
alert( "Hello-Bello" );
</scrpit>


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2010 December 23)

abc


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*PHP nyelven is;-)*


```
<?php echo 'Hello Szia' ?>
```


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2010 December 23)




----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*HTML is meg van*


```
<h2>Hello Világ!</h2>
```


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*Még egy kis PHP*


```
while(1){ echo 'Számolok végtelenig'; }
```


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*Egy programozós vicc*

- Ki az aki másnak vermet ás??
- Stack Pointer kiss


----------



## zakarias42 (2010 December 23)

*20*

uticélom végére érkeztem.. már csak kettöt kell aludni :twisted: :33: :33: :twisted:


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Teljesen igaz. Hát ide hallgasson. Én vagyok a Honolulu-Star szállásmestere. Hogy hívják
magát?
- Fülig Jimmy...


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Boldog


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Miért van ilyen hülye neve?
- Mert szeretek nevetni, és valaki rám fogta, hogy olyankor fülig húzom a számat.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Karácsonyt


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Csakugyan tejfölösképű alak. Jókora, csontos emberben ritkaság. Hány éves?
- Huszonnégy...


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Kivánok


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Vakarcs.
- A családja.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Mindenkinek


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Ért a hajóhoz?
- Hülyéket kérdez... Byrd kapitánnyal kétszer voltam expedíción, suhanc koromban.


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Milyen írása van?!
- Folyó. Csak a nagybetűt nem mindet ismerem. Egy szállásmestertől tanultam írni!


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Teljen


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Hülye!
- Az igaz! De a szállásmesterben ritka az okos.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Békében


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Miféle okmányai vannak?!
- Ezt kikérem magamnak!


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Szeretettben


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Szóval semmilyen írása sinc
- Rendőrségtől van!


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Meghitt


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Az jó!
- Nahát akkor nincs semmi baj! Valparaisóban kaptam egy írást a kapitánytól, hogy mindennap
jelentkezni kell a felügyelő úrnál, és két óra után nem mehetek az utcára.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Boldogságban


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Az nem jó!
- Nekem mondja? Azért jöttem el Valparaisóból.


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Benne van a hajóskönyvben?
- Ezt visszautasítom.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Sok mosolyal


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Törölték?
- És ha igen! Mi közöm hozzájuk?


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

az arcokon


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Ismer engem könyv nélkül minden hajósa a világnak!
- Én is attól félek. Akar dolgozni?


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Nem.
- Miért?


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

mély érzéssel


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Elvesztettem a meggyőződésemet.
- És ez mitől jön?


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

a szivekben


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Tavaly Nápolyban loptam egy kockás felöltőt, és azóta úgy érzem, hogy úrnak születtem.
Elhatároztam, hogy többé nem dolgozom.
- Azelőtt dolgozott?


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Nem. De hiányzott az elhatározás.
- Nézze... nekem hajópincér és fűtő kell, különben kirúgnak, és nincs munkám.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

ezt kivánom


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

mindenkinek


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Nem baj. Azt együtt csinálhatjuk! Én értek hozzá.
- Fogja be a száját... Itt Port Szuezben sem fűtőt, sem pincért nem találok hajnalig. Akkor indul a Honolulu-Star tovább. Az idényben vagyunk. Hát ide hallgasson: itt van nálam a fűtő és a pincér papírja. Álljon be helyettük. Maga ellátná kettőnek a munkáját. Ritkán láttam ilyen erős bivalyt.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

tiszta


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- Hízelgéssel nem megy semmire!
- De talán mással. Két ember fizetése innen Tahitiig valóságos kis vagyon. Maga megkeresheti az egészet egyedül... Fél napot fűtene, felet kiszolgálna. Senki sem tudná, hogy a fűtő és a pincér egy személy.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

szivemből!!!!!!!!


----------



## ringspun (2010 December 23)

- És mikor aludnék?
- Hát, amikor megérkeztünk Tahitibe. Ha sokat mondok, öt hét az egész. Odáig két ember fizetését kapná. Na jön?... Nézze, már készülődnek.


----------



## N.Ildiko (2010 December 23)

Köszönet a segitségért hogy sikerült a 20 hozzászólás!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Remek ötlet volt ez a téma!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

*Pályázat*

Szeretnék egy pályázatra írni, és már van is egy ötletem!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

*Ezt még hozzáteszem...*



Simakutya írta:


> Remek ötlet volt ez a téma!


 
Remélem megnyerem a pályázatot!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

*Bocsika*

Lehet, hogy nem helyes amit csinálok, de kénytelen vagyok ezt megtenni!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

A hajóskapitány ötlete volt.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Ez egy izgalmas kérdés, de jobb ha nem feszegetjük!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Nagyon helyes!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Látom, hogy ezt teszik.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Elmés!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Frappáns felelet...


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Mestere a számolásnak.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Hálás köszi!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

569ö


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Finom volt az ebéd. Mint mindig.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Boborján-bimbó. Meg ilyenek... Túl gyorsan írok, ez a baj.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Nem igaz mert ffffl.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Persze, ez csak vicc volt.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Nem akarok vitatkozni, de ABC%/!


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Promenád a gyönyörbe


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Csillaghullás.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Ezeregyéjszaka meséli.


----------



## Simakutya (2010 December 23)

Gyűjtöm a jó kis hozzászólásokat! Yeah!


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

Sziasztok!

Oooolyan nehéz összehozni azt a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

Mindennek megvan a maga indoka, de sokkal egyszerűbb lenne, ha nem lenne "kényszer" a 20...


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

Lassan fél siker


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

11


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

16


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

17


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

18


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## Picitalp (2010 December 24)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!!! )))


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

Egyszer már


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

összejött


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

a kellő


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

mennyiségű


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

hozzászólás


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

de


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

valamiért


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

ismeretlen ok miatt


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

törlődtek


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

ezért


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

elölről


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

kezdeni


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

megint


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

ezt a


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

z


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

egész


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

hozzászólósdi


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

játékot


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

ha már


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

más mód


----------



## pityu0718 (2010 December 24)

nem létezik erre


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

*boldog karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek*


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

sikerekben gazdag


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

új


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

évet


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

kívánok


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

mindenkinek


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

aki


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

ezt


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

el tudja


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

olvasni


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

_köszönöm a segítséget_


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

így hamarabb meglesz


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

hajrá magyarország


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

hajrá magyarok


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

remélem a magyar foci


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

egyszer majd a régi


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

fényében


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

fog tündökölni


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

Imádom a Forma-1-et


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

Kimi Raikkönen a legnagyobb


----------



## szaki90725 (2010 December 24)

Hajrá Michelisz Norbert


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

*Disznó

*A disznónak szerencsés esetben négy lába van. Általában járásra használja őket. Meg azért is, hogy a hasa ne lógjon le a földre.
Végtagjait alvás közben is maga mellett tartja, ilyen szentimentális jószág.

A hím disznó nem szokott fésülködni.
Nem is talál magának rendes asszonyt!


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

2 *Malac

*A malac a disznó kezdeti stádiuma. 
Meglehetősen magamutogató jószág. Legszívesebben pirosra barnulva meg almával a szájában pózol.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

3 *Sündisznó

*A sündisznó a fogyókúrázó disznók azon fajtája, melyek akupunktúrás kezelésre járnak. 

Ha csak tehetjük, ne tenyereljünk bele a sündisznóba! Mert az fáj.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

4 *Strucc

*A strucc olyan párosujjú patás állat, aminek nincs patája, viszont páratlan ujjú. 
Igen sebes járású jószág. A 100 métert épp olyan gyorsan futja le, mint egy másik strucc.

A struccra nem érdemes terítőt rakni, úgyis elszalad.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

5 *Ló

*A ló 4 patkóra szerelt gyors járású alkalmatosság.
Orrának irányába menetszéllel szemben is hajtható. 

Nagy hátránya, hogy kabrió. Meg anyósülés sincs rajta.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

6 *Bagoly

*A bagoly nappal gubbaszt, este működik.
Amikor nem repül, faág tartja a magasban.
Életkorára köpetének állagából következtetünk.
Az éltesebb baglyok műfogsort köpnek.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

7 *Béka

*A béka nem tud repülni.
Ám ha seggbe rúgjuk, akár 3-4 métert is ugorhat.
A béka meg tudja nyalni a saját szemgolyóját. Ez igencsak hasznára válik, ha szempilla megy a szemébe.

Ha turmixgépbe rakják, felaprítódik.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

8 *Teknősbéka

*A teknősbéka ingatlanügyben járatos békafajta. Mobilizált lakhelyével közlekedik. 

Motoros láncfűrésszel kell felaprítani.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

9 *Szúnyog

*A szúnyog a pióca közeli versenytársa. Mindketten a vérszívó iparban dolgoznak.
Az ügyfelekért kickbox meccseken küzdenek meg. 
Mivel a piócának se keze, se lába, a meccseket inkább a szúnyog nyeri.

A szúnyogot ne kínáljuk túrós palacsintával. Úgyse eszi meg.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

10 *Kacsa

*A kacsa leggyakoribb előfordulási színei a sárga meg a fehér. 
A tény, hogy még senki sem látott pink vagy limezöld kacsát, korántsem jelenti azt, hogy ezek a színváltozatok nem is léteznek. 

A faj vulkanizált változata: a gumikacsa.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

11 *Liba

*A liba pont olyan, mint a kacsa, csak más a neve. 
Na, meg a nokedlit se szereti.
Igen szemérmes állat. Közmondásos bőrét a magára növesztett tollazattal takargatja.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

12 *Szivacs

*A szivacs többnyire tengerben él. Egyes fajtái azonban fellelhetők a fürdőszobában vagy a konyhában a mosogató környékén is. 
Rendkívül hasznos állatok, Földünk vízháztartásáért felelnek. Folyadékfelszívó hatásuk nélkül mélyebb lenne a tenger, minket meg nyakon csapna a szökőár.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

13 *Bálna

*A bálna majdnem olyan, mint a hal. Kivéve, hogy nem az.
Hogy vízben él, meg uszonya van, pusztán félrevezetés. A bálna hivatásszerűen búvárkodik, gyomrában Jónás nevű turistákat szállít mélytengeri fenéknézésre. 
A bálna igen fiatalon születik. Ez azért is praktikus, mert ilyenkor még olyan kicsi, hogy kifér a mamabálna hasából.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

14 *Kígyó

*A kígyó különféle bukszák, ridikülök meg ilyen bőrcuccok kedvelt alapanyaga. 
Elejét a végétől tapintás útján különböztetjük meg. Amelyik szúr, csíp, mar, harap, vagy nyel, az a feje. 

A kígyót teflonbevonatú serpenyőben legkönnyebben karikára tekerve süthetjük meg.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

15 *Macska

*A macska három szólamban zenélő, szüntelenül vedlő szőrkupac. 
Jól idomítható. Ha a farkára lépünk, szinte kivétel nélkül mindegyik felüvölt. 

A macska a _cic-cic_ begyűjtő parancsra működik.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

16 *Fecske

*A fecske tulajdonképpen nem is állat, hanem dekorációs eszköz. Villanypóznák és vezetékek díszítésére használják őket. 
Meteorológiai célokra nem alkalmasak. Innen is a mondás, hogy egy fecske nem csinál nyarat.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

17 *Denevér

*A denevér _ultra_menő állat. Vevő a technikai újításokra. Hogy a sötétbe se tévedjen el, GPS navigációs rendszert szereltetett az agyába. 
Hívják bőregérnek is. Mert olyan egérszerű, és sok rajta a bőr.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

18 *Mikroba

*A mikroba különféle bizbazok homogenizált trutymója. 
Igen helytakarékos állat. Nem is nagyon látható, csak ha mikroszkópot tartunk a szemünk elé. 
De azért mindenütt ott van, még a jégkrémünkön is. Innen van a mondás, hogy a jég hátán is megél.

A mikroba csak kivételes esetekben harapja le a nyelvét.


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

19 Eh, kifogytam...


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

20. De ha minden igaz...


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

21 Nem, még mindig nem akar működni a dolog... Azt a hétszázát!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 December 24)

_______________________________________Nem
______________________________________minden
_____________________________________angyalnak
____________________________________van szárnya,
___________________________________s nem mindegyik
________________________________________lakik
_____________________________________a mennyben,
_________________________________nem, nem… Némelyik
_______________________________két lábbal a földön jár, nap
_____________________________mint nap szeretettel gondozzák a
_________________________betegeket, órák hosszat állnak az operáló
_______________________asztal mellett, évről évre egyre egyszerűbbek,
____________________________________édesanyák ők,
_______________________________akik sütnek főznek, foltoznak,
_____________________________pucolnak, mosogatnak, vásárolnak,
___________________________házi feladatot oldozgatnak, vigasztalnak,
________________________vagy odaülnek egy lázas beteg gyermekük ágya
_____________________szélére, hogy fogják a kezüket. Nem minden angyalnak
____________________van ideje hárfán játszani, nem, nem… pénzt kell keresniük
______________a családnak, egész nap a futószalag mellett állnak, vagy a szupermarket
_________________________________kasszájában ülnek, és
___________________________ráadásul barátságosak, nem minden
____________________angyal visel fehér ruhát, nem, nem… némelyiknek
_____________________színtelen munkaruhája van, amelyet acélforgács
______________vagy olajfoltok piszkítanak, s vannak még olyan angyalok is, akik
___________fekete talárban járnak. Nem minden angyal fiatal, szőke, sovány és szép,
________nem, nem… vannak öregek, görbék, silányak, kicsik és gömbölyűek, szürke, fehér,
_________fekete vagy éppen teljesen hiányzó hajjal. Nem minden angyal harsog Alleluját
______nem, nem… sok közülük egyáltalán nem tud énekelni, ennek ellenére angyalok, akkor is,
_____ha hangjuk halk vagy füstös, rekedt vagy néma. Tulajdonképpen, mindannyian lehetnénk
___________________________________ANGYALOK...
___________________________________ANGYALOK…
______„Este mikor kigyúlnak a karácsonyi fények, a gyermekkori álmok egy percre visszatérnek.
______Mikor a szemekben a szeretet csillagfénye lángol, a gyertyák fénye a szemekben táncol.
_________Mikor a fenyő illata megérinti szívünk, ezen az estén valóban az álmokban hiszünk.
___Nem szeretnénk mást csak egy kicsit boldognak lenni, másokért a szokottnál is kicsit többet tenni.
_____Mert rohanó világunkban megkoptak a fények, eltűnnek a szürkeségben hitek és remények.
_________Nem szeretnénk mást csak hinni a szóban, őszintén szeretni, s csak hinni a jóban.
______Nem szeretnénk mást, csak békében élni, hogy a biztonságos jövőnkért ne kelljen félni.
______Megőrizni szeretnénk a karácsony fényét, megőrizni szeretetben való hitünk reményét.
______Ezen az estén mi is gyerekek vagyunk, gyerekes vágyainknak ma határt nem szabunk.”


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

Ah, szóval még ki kell várni a 48 órát...


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

sziasztok


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

én vagyok a friss hús


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

igazából nem értem


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

ezt a 20 szólásos szabályt


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

de ha ez van,


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

hát gyűjtögetünk


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

mint a méhecske...


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

bár van különbség,


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

ők mézet hánynak,


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

én meg sört vagy bort


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

remélhetőleg ez még nem volt sértő


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

ha mégis, akkor elnézést


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

"Az ember időnként belebotlik az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodik és továbbmegy." Churchill


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

ez a 20 hozzászólás gyorsabban megy, mint a 48 óra...


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

Az emberi hülyeségnek csak alsó határa van.


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

na, még négyet ki kell bírni


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

- Mi történt velem? - nyögi a magához térő beteg.
- Borzasztó balesete volt, meg kellett operálnunk - válaszol a nővérke.
- Tehát most kórházban vagyok?
- Hát, nagyrészt.


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

éééés....3,


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

....... 2,


----------



## banki.zoltan90 (2010 December 24)

1! vége, már csak várni kell és Brett Easton Ellis már suhan is lefelé, köszi Abulafianak előre is


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

fúúha hát mit írjak?


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

elszámolok mondjuk különböző nyelveken tízig


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

ez 4 nyelv lesz


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

magyar, angol, francia, latinD


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

magyar: egy, kettő, három, négy, öt, hat, hét, nyolc, kilenc, tíz


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

egy megvan, még 3


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

angol: one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

már 2höz mehet a pipa


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

francia: un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

ééés az utolsó


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

latin: unus 3; duo,-ae,-o; tres,tria, quattuor, quinque, sex, septem, octo, novem, decem


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

(huhh, remélem jól írtam le ezt az utsótD)


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

kész van a 4 nyelv!!


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

nah, most mit csináljak még?


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

megvan!!!


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok Mindenkinek!!


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

Joyeux Noel!!!


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

ja és BÚÉKDDD


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

gyorsan


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

kell


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

a 20


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

hozzá


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

szólás


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

szóval


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

bocs


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

a floodért


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

sajnálom


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

de


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

elvégre is


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

erre


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

való


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

ez


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

a


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

topic


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

asdtz


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

123421541


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

bocsi kifogytam a témából


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

mit szóltok a fibonacci sorhoz?


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

1


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

1 2


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

3


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

8


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

21


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

34


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

55


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

89


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

144


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

233


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

377


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

610


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

987


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

1597


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

2584


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

4181


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

6765


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

remélem, nem számoltam el magam valahol félúton..


----------



## fonixxxx (2010 December 24)

*Koszonet*

Kedves Zsuzsa !

Koszonom az eligazitást.


----------



## sylvie1976 (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## liliom640 (2010 December 24)

Kellemes ünnepeket kívánok!!!


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

Boldog karácsonyt


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

2


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

3


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

4


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

6


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

7


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

8


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

9


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

11


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## harcibarbi (2010 December 24)

csodás estét!!!!


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

Még 15


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

ingyom bingyom tálibe


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

tutálibe málibe...........................


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

teljen már le a 20másodperc....


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

jáó bre, ajmo momci, jos 10 sekundi


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

számolni unalmas volt


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

így legalább gyorsabban eltelik a 20másodperc


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

na még 2 üzenet, és 2nap :S


----------



## Tibitete (2010 December 25)

még egy üzi..... yeah 
mért van ez a két napos dolog :S csak....


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1001


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1002


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1003


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1004


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1005


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1006


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1007


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

1008


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

ezersok


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

ezersokegy


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

ezersokötven


----------



## peti1975 (2010 December 25)

ez a huszadik


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

Kissé


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

szégyelem


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

hogy


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

ilyen


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

primitív


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

módon


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

gyüjtögetem


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

a


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

Mentségemre


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

legyen


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

mondva


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

még


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

soha


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

sehol


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

nem


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

szóltam


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

hozzá


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

semmihez


----------



## mamlasz (2010 December 25)

Bocsánat


----------



## FUTO TOM (2010 December 25)

*semi*

aki énekelni akar dalt is talál


----------



## FUTO TOM (2010 December 25)

aki énekelni akar dalt is talál hozzá


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

És macskátok nincs?


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Vagy nyulatok?


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Mindenkinek csak kutyája?


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Egerünk is volt, de aztán lett egy macskánk.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Most már abból is kettő van.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

És nincs több egerünk.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Dalos madarat szeretnék.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Hogy énekeljen egész nap.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Szeretem a zenét.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

És szeretem a madarakat.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Te milyen állatot szeretnél?


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

* Székely Karácsonyi népszokások!!!
!Hát bizony elszaladt a ló, minden ami "Ámerikából"... meg egyéb helyról jön, azt átvesszük, ami meg itt van (?) nekünk, azt elfelejtjük, mert "ciki"..

Sajnos ilyen világot élünk, pedig eléggé gazdag a népszokások köre, csak kezd egyre inkább feledésbe kerülni.
*


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Hagyományosan ezen a napon állítjuk fel a karácsonyfát és ezen az estén ajándékozzák meg egymást a családtagok Az ajándékozás szokásának eredete bizonyos elméletek szerint a Napkeleti Bölcsek történetére vezethető vissza, akik a csecsemő Jézusnak ajándékokkal hódoltak Betlehemben. Karácsony megünneplése a kereszténység terjedésével az egész világon elterjedt, bár vannak természetesen különbségek az egyes országok szokásai között.


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

A szegény paraszti családokban a II. világháború végéig megmaradt a zöldág állítás szokása, sőt volt ahol a jó szaporulat reményében az istállóba is vittek belőle.
A karácsonyfát hagyományosan Vízkeresztkor (január 6.) bontják le.


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Kinga László Regölés

István napjától, december 26-tól újévig jártak a regősök. A regölés lényegében természetvarázsló énekmondás, köszöntés - bőségvarázsló, párokat összeboronáló, adománygyűjtő szokás volt. Különféle énekeket adtak elő és jókívánságokat ...mondtak a ház lakóinak.Bővebben


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Jézus születésének történetét bemutató, ma is élő, egyházi eredetű népi játék. Szereplői általában pásztoroknak öltözve, házilag készített jászollal vagy betlehemi kistemplommal járnak házról házra.

Szent énekekkel, tréfás párbes...zédekkel elevenítik fel Jézus születésének eseményeit.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Panelben lakom, így lég nehéz a döntés.


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Varga B. Tamás Székelyt nem tudok, de szerintem Luca széket ott is faragnak midnen nap egy alkatrészt! 

És egy palóc hagyomány, lehet h Székelyországban is van: Az éjféli misére vinni kell mákot, meg a Luca széket. Nomost! ha valaki feláll a templomtér...en, a mise után a Luca székre, és elszór egy marék mákot maga körül, akkor kiderül, hogy ki a boszorkány!!! Ugyanis a boszorkányoknak kutya kötelességük odaszaladni, és szemenként felszedni a mákot ))


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

A karácsony egy keresztény ünnep, amelyen Jézus Krisztus születésére emlékeznek.


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Régen a karácsony elképzelhetetlen lett volna az ünnephez kapcsolódó szokások nélkül.


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

Magam...


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

...is


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Karácsony napjával egy újabb ünnepi szakasz veszi kezdetét, a karácsonyi tizenketted, amely január 6-ig, vízkereszt napjáig tart.


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1367151056Kinga László Igen Tamás,ez is megvan! ..   A decemberi népszokások sorát a Luca napja nyitja. A hiedelem szerint december 13-án a téli hosszú éjszakákkal, vagyis a sötétséggel Szent Luca átalakult boszorkánnyá E napon semmit se volt szabad kölcsönké...rni vagy adni, nehogy az a boszorkányok kezére jusson. A lányok Luca napján jósolták meg jövendőbelijüket. A hagyomány szerint a nők nem dolgozhattak, mert ha Luca napján fonnának vagy varrnának, nem tojnának a tyúkok. Luca napján a fiúk elindultak meglátogatni az ismerős házakat és jókívánságaikért cserébe adományokat vártak. Ha ez elmaradt, akkor viszont átkokat szórtak a házra. Sajnos a munkanap ,nem igy müködik most!


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

...kicsit


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

A legismertebb és legelterjedtebb karácsonyi szokások közé tartozott a betlehemezés.


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

No és a mákszórás is megvan? · Tetszik


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Nemsokára szilveszter.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

A szilveszteri szokások közös célja, a következő esztendőre egészséget, bőséget, szerencsét, boldogságot varázsolni.


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Az nemigazán van meg Tamás! Lehet vannak meg falvak ahol létezik ,de nemtudok róla.


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

A január 1-i évkezdés a Gergely-féle naptárreform után vált általánossá.


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

szép ünnepeket


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Bizonyos táplálkozási tilamak is kapcsolódnak ehhez a naphoz. Baromfit nem lehetett enni, mert a tyúk elkaparja a szerencsét, ellenben ajánlatos volt a malachús fogyasztása, mert az kitúrja a szerencsét.


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

herótom van már a töltött káposztától


----------



## nyuszifulu (2010 December 25)

Irány beiglit enni!


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

na essünk túl a20 üzeneten


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

hánynál is járok?


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

a beigli is túl csordult


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

a hal is besokallt


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

és még mindig ezekből van a hűtőben


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

karácsonyi őrület


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

sétálni kéne,


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

de esik


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Borszentelés minden család bort vitt a templomba, amelyet a pap megáldott, mivel a szentelt bornak mágikus eröt tulajdonítottak. Ez meg létezik,  söt én is már elökészitetem!


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

sajnos az eső


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

itt is elment a ho!!


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

pedig a hóra vártam


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Az esti misen meg volt keves ho , de mara mar esik az eso


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

estére már havat ígértek


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

reméljük megküldi a Jézuska


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

Úgy hangulatos a karácsony


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Jobb is volna a ho ,mint ez a latyakos -saros ut


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

na még 4


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

csak 3


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Itt meg kell koszoni az uzeneteket?


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## kajszibarack (2010 December 25)

nem tudom


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

A si szezon meg varat magara


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Hat mennyire nemtudok itt eligazodni!!


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Sok idobe fog telni mig megtanulom a CH-t


----------



## titike63 (2010 December 25)

Akkor szep napot neked! Estere varjuk a beigert havat!


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

Össze kellene


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

B


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

hozni a


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

üzenetet.


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

Ez nem


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

is olyan


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

O


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

egyszerű...


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

L


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

12527 írta:


> l



lol


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Már csak 19


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

D


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

De


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Békés


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

most


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Boldog


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

már


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

Nem értem.


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Karácsonyt


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

nem


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

De már igen.


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Kívánok


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

kell


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

túl


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

Boldog


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

sok


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

Karácsonyt!


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

Boldog


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Csak 12


----------



## sasszi (2010 December 25)

Karácsonyt!!!


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Akarom mondani 11


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

kék


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

sárga


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Mit hozott a Jézuska?


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

zöld


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Hmmm?


----------



## 12527 (2010 December 25)

piros


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)




----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

rózsaszín


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

csak 6 oh yeah


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

sárga


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Merry


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Christmas!


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

alma


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Boldog


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

paprika


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Karácsonyt!


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Igen


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

jancsi


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

Megvan!


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

mese


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

végre


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

*Ez csak is köszönetet igényel!!!!!!!!!*

Lassan itt a szilveszter menni kell zenélni úgyhogy szükségem lenne egy pár style-ra.


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

két


----------



## vandras (2010 December 25)

:d


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

teve


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

de


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

mégse


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

jó


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

nyúl


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

ernyő


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

tél


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

Most küldök egy pár karácsonyi verset, Fogadjátok szeretettel


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

régi


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

március


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

​ *Karácsony első napja van, köszönt és minden jót kíván egy csíz a csupasz körtefán.*​ *




*​


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

sál


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

*Karácsony második napja van, köszönt és minden jót kíván két gerle és egy csíz a csupasz körtefán.*​ *



*​


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

és sapka


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

na ne


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

*Karácsony harmadik napja van, köszönt és minden jót kíván három veréb -zenész, két gerle és egy csíz a csupasz körtefán.*​ *



*​


----------



## frankl (2010 December 25)

viszlát


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

21


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

22


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

23


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

24


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

25


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

26


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

27


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

28


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

29


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

30


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

31


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

32


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

33


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

34


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

35


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

36


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

37


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

38


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

39


----------



## norbikaanagybika (2010 December 25)

40


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

*1*


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

18


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

19


----------



## stoth (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Nekünk meg kettő tacskónk + egy fehér pulink van! Tök édi mindahány!


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Én is a küzdők táborába tartozom, de igyekszem!


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

1a


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

2b


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

35r


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

acb


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

19


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## Tremelor (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2010 December 25)

*A könnyű 20 hozzászólás megszerzése*

_A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok_ 
Elnézést kérek, de már itt is nehezen igazodom el. Melyik "Topic" szolgál arra?
Ha ez a topic, akkor valószínűleg azt kellett volna írni, hogy "Ez a Topic", ha viszont másik, akkor oda kellett volna linkelni a látogatót.
Így bizony némi bizonytalanság lengi körül a jószándékú segíteni akarást.
Most majd látjuk ez a hozzászólás hol jelenik meg.
Ü.: kétkezi


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Újra itt vagyok és növelem tovább hozzászólásaim számát. Már csak 8 kell. Hajrá!!!!


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Vagyis, ha ezt most elküldöm, akkor már csak 6!


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

*x*

Egy, megérett a meggy...


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Kett&otilde; – csipkebokor vessz&otilde;,


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

:4:2


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2010 December 25)

Azt hiszem eltaláltam.. Itt kell gyűjteni a szükséges hozzászólás mennyiséget.
Az ünnep hangulatához egy szép zene:Csatolás megtekintése 631722
gazda


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Éljen!!! Meg van a 20. hozzászólásom is, már csak az idő múlását kell várnom! 48 óra, azaz kettő egész nap!! Hurrá!!!


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2010 December 25)




----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Igen kétkezi gazda, itt is gyűjtheted a hozzászólásaidat, de ha gondolod játszhatsz is szójátékot, bár az előbb én magamban játszottam, de azért jó volt.


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## Beocska (2010 December 25)

Hú, de nagyon magyarra sikeredett az előbbi hozzászólásom! De azért érthető, nem?


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2010 December 25)




----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Ha nem tiszta,


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

vidd vissza,


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Mi az a nap? mi az a nap?


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Nem is nap az tulajdonkép.


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2010 December 25)

Csatolás megtekintése 631725kiss


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Ugyan mi hát?...hát semmi más,


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Mint egy nagy szappanbuborék.


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Valami óriásfiú


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Kifúja reggel Keleten,


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

S szétpattan este nyugaton.


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

És ez minden nap így megyen.


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

Már csak egy...


----------



## Krisszike (2010 December 25)

20????


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

20...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

19...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

18...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

17...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

16...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

15...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

14...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

13...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Hát visszatértem.


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

12...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Ez egy nagyon jó kezdeményezés


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

11...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

10...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

9...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

8...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Akkor folytassuk tovább.


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

7...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Már a sokadik


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

14.


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

6...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Szeretem a Karácsonyt.


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

5...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Itt nálunk a faluban szerencsére nem a külsőségekről szól az ünnep.


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

4...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Mindenki a saját kis háza táján készülődik az ünnepre.


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

3...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Remélem, hogy a szeretet is megfordul a fejükben, lelkükben.


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Nagyon elment rossz irányba az emberek felfogása erről a gyönyörű ünnepről


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

2...


----------



## rql1965 (2010 December 25)

1...


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

De az a lényeg, hogy néhányan azért még kitartunk a lényegnél és csndben, békességben és szeretetben töltjük el ezt a néhány napot és remélem hogy az évből azt a fennmaradó néhány többit is.


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

Még írok egyet, hogy biztos legyen. És akkor induljon az a 48 óra!!!


----------



## Fehér Farkas (2010 December 25)

:55:


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

Mindenkinek és


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

Kellemes


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

ünnepeket


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

boldog


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

új


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

évet


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

kívánok


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

még


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

nem


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

tudom


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

mit


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

írjak


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

nektek


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

azért


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

tagolom


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

enyire


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)




----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

Az utolsó.


----------



## szabozoran (2010 December 25)

Azért küldök még egyet.
Mindenkinek kellemes ünnepeket kívánok.


----------



## Zita98 (2010 December 25)

Boldog karácsonyt


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Mondatok, melyeket nem szívesen hallunk karácsonykor:


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Reformkonyha! A pulykába beletöltöttem a bejglit, így hamarabb kész lett, meg különben is, egy helyre megy, nem? Hehe


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

A mi családunk tagjai csakis kizárólag természetes, bio-ősmagyar táltos alapanyagokból, saját kézzel készített meglepetésekkel kedveskednek egymásnak.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Várjál még, ez csak a huszonkilencedik volt. Harmincszor illik elénekelni a Mennyből az angyalt, majd negyvenszer a Csendes éjt, utána jöhetnek az ajándékok.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Ma már minden csak a pénzről és a drága ajándékokról, meg a pénzről szól. Meg a hatalomról. Régen szeretet volt. SZERETET.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Esti szupermozi: Reszkessetek betörők!


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Nálunk nincs ajándékozás. Ez csak egy neokapitalista amerikanizáció, melynek a fogyasztói társadalom nyájába tartozó agyatlan birkák úgy esnek áldozatul, hogy a plázákba költözött sátán…


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Fekete Pákó best of. Pedig tökre azt hittem, hogy csíped. És poénból sem?


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Ó, ne, bassza meg. Amikor becsomagoltam, még élt.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Nagypapa, tedd el szépen a hímvessződet, légy szíves, ez most nem az a helyzet.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Amikor mi voltunk gyerekek, karácsonykor egy szalmaszálnak úgy örültünk, hogy jövő Szilveszterig csakis azzal játszottunk mind a hat testvéremmel. És nem volt veszekedés.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Ő? Apátok haverja a biliárd szalonból, állítólag nincs hova mennie. Részeg, ne incselkedjetek vele.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Egyetek bejglit. Nem kértek? Miért nem? Egyetek bejglit. Vágok belőle. Egyetek bejglit. Na, egyetek!


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Dezsavűm van. Tavaly mintha ugyanezt a műanyag vázát kaptam volna tőled, de nem gond, a szándék a lényeg.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Nem vettem semmit, bocs, végig részeg voltam az elmúlt hónapban. Van itthon valami innivaló?


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Laszt krizmösz a givju MAHART.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Nem, a laptopot nem te kapod. A tiéd az a hat pár horgolt zokni, és az a szép neonzöld pulcsi USA felirattal.


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Csak úgy tudtam megvenni neked ezt az ajándékot, hogy hitelt vettem fel a nevedre. Itt írd alá, légy szíves:


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Dehogy lángol a fa, már csak parázslik.


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

*üdv*


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

*üdv 14
*


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## gatiba (2010 December 25)

utazni szeretek


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

Nah, csinálok 20 hozzászólást


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

A


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

Á


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

B


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

C


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

Cs


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

D


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

E


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

F


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

G


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

H


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

I


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

Í


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

J


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

K


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

L


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

M


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

N


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

Ny


----------



## barbyy07 (2010 December 25)

O


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Első


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Második


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Harmadik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Negyedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Ötödik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Hatodik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Hetedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Kilencedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenegyedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenkettedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizennegyedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenötödik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenhetedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizennyolcadik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Tizenkilencedik


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Huszadik


----------



## Dottie (2010 December 25)

Értem.
Akkor ez az első


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

Minden jót mindenkinek


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünepeket mindenkinek


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

és persze boldog új évet


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)




----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

23


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

Roland em-50 hez kottatartó nincs valakinek?


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

231


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

Négy


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## talabos (2010 December 25)

Egy


----------



## eatmyfinger (2010 December 25)

0


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

Na már csak 18!


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## mazsola1987 (2010 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

nekem is kell még 14


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

játszottam is


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

még ki kell várjam a 2 napot is


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

ha ezt tudom hamarabb regisztrálok


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

)))))


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

valahogy csak ki fogom bírni, hogy nem tölthetek még le


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

lám, már csak 8 kell


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

ééés 1: két nap múlva jövök


----------



## Terka18 (2010 December 25)

továbbiakra is kellemes ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Kellemes Ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Marry Christmas!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Joyeux Noel!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Buone Feste Natalizie!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Noeliniz Ve Yení Yiliniz Kutlu Olsun


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

14


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

13


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

12


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

11


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

10


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

9


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

8


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

7


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

6


----------



## K_Adri (2010 December 26)

*sziasztok!*

nagyon kreatívan: abc


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

5


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

4321


----------



## K_Adri (2010 December 26)

nagyon tetszik az oldal, gratulálok!


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

321


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Sztem is jó


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

0


----------



## rootcommander (2010 December 26)

Szójáték topic tök jó


----------



## SanyaaSryer (2010 December 26)

abcdeéfggyhiíjkljmn


----------



## SanyaaSryer (2010 December 26)

DDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## SanyaaSryer (2010 December 26)

kössz


----------



## SanyaaSryer (2010 December 26)

oléééD:


----------



## SanyaaSryer (2010 December 26)

sáláláláláááááááááá


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, jó kis fórumot hoztatok össze (akárkik voltak az alapítótagok)... A letöltések miatt gyűjtenék néhány hsz-t.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Azt mondjuk nem értem, hogy miért kell 20 hsz a letöltésekhez, ha a reg után ide bármikor írhatok 20 üznetet, de biztos van rá logikus magyarázat (amit nyilván nem érthetek kapásból felhasználóként).


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Alaposan meg kell dolgoznom ezért a Dűne könyv linkért 

Ha már ez adatott, akkor írok néhány nem teljesen értelmetlen dolgot (amire gondolom kapnék választ más topicokban).


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Egyrészt:
Ez az fórum mikor jött létre?


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Másrészt:
Vajon a regisztrált felhasználók hány százaléka dolgozott már Kanadában?


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Harmadrészt:
Hány százalék, aki jelenleg is kint él és dolgozik?


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Vajon Vancouverben van-e kajakpóló? (canoe polo, bár lehet ott normálisan kayak polonak hívják, nem úgy mint a világ nagy részén)


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Egész pontosan van-e kajakpólózási lehetőség (az előő kérdés értelmetlen volt)?


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Bár gondolom, ha van, akkor az nem túl magas szintű... ebben az évben Bécsben láttam játszani a kanadai nemzeti kajakpóló férfi válogatottat játszani és nem tűntek túl acélosnak... igaz mi így is kikaptunk volna tőlük (egy bp-i klubcsapatról beszélek és nem a magyar válogatottról).


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

De azért a bécsi nemzetközi tornán legalábbis a döntőbe egy olasz és egy magyar klubcsapat jutott... Az olasz nyert, a magyar második lett, a harmadikok lettek a kanadaiak, miután legyaktak a bronzmeccsen egy másik magyar klubcsapatot.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

A VB-n meg szintén a végén végeztek valahol (mármint a kanadaiak, mert európából a magyar férfi válogatott nem tudott bejutni a VB-re, hiszen az európai mezőny a legerősebb... itt vannak azok a nemzeti csapatok, amik általában a dobogóra tudnak állni... sőt... a világon az első öt kajakpóló válogatott európai).


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Igaz a magyar válogatott kapott "zöld kártyát", de nem éltek a lehetőséggel a válogatott tagjai és nem mentek el Milánóba a VB-re...


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Talán majd két év múlva...

Mindenesetre ha egyszer úgy hozná a sors, hogy kijutnék Kanadába (nem lenne ellenemre a dolog), akkor biztos próbálnék olyan várost választani, ahol gyakorolhatnám a kajakpólót.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Aki nem tudná: A kajakpóló a vízilabda, baseball, korsárlabda és a kajakozás elemeit tartalmazza.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Vízilabda, hiszen két csapat játszik (5-5 fő) a vízben (ami állóvíz mindenképpen) egy behatárolt pályán (ajánlás: 35x23m). Ráadásul vízilabdával játszák.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Baseball, mert a kapura lövés (a kézzel történő... egyébként lapáttal is lehet lőni) állítólag a baseball lövés technikájára hasonlít.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Kosárlabda, mert a kapuk nem közvetlen a víz fölött találhatóak, hanem a víz felett egy lapátnyi magaságban (kb 2m). Ezt egy kapus védi a lapátjával.


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Kajakozás, mert egy speckó kajakban ülve kell haladni a pályán... beborulás, koccanások éles fordulások és sprintek miatt talán leginkább a szlalom kajakra hasonlít ez a sportág... csak annál talán kicsit szórakoztatóbb, hiszen csapatjátékról van szó


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Félidők száma: 2
Ideje: (7-10 perc ajánlás szerint, de ez elegendő is, mert a pörgős meccseken így is nagy kondi kell hozzá... nyilván itt nem futunk, hanem evezünk, ami sokkal megerőltetőbb lévén a felső test nincs hozzászokva úgy a folyamatos terheléshez, mint az alsó)


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

A monológot folytatva el is jutottam a 20. hsz-ig. 

Azért, ha már ennyit írtam a kajakpólóról beteszek ide egy képet (gondolom senki sem veszi ezt a topicot komolyan, de ha mégis szeretne többet hallani a sportról, mert valami egészen hihetetlen módon elolvasta a fenti hszeimet, akkor írjon priviben, mert valószínű én sem látogatom már tovább ezt a topicot).


----------



## Shyr Kahn (2010 December 26)

Ja és majd elfeledtem:
Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Nessi85 (2010 December 26)

Még életemben nem hallottam a kajakpólóról, de érdekesnek tűnik! Szívesen megnéznék egy meccset!


----------



## Nessi85 (2010 December 26)

Egyébként a VÍZILABDA király, és a magyarok az élen állnak benne!


----------



## Nessi85 (2010 December 26)

Egyébként Boldog karit mindenkinek!


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

8 pici hozzászólás menetel 1 hozzáadva marad...


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

7 hozzászólás menetel tovább 1 hozzáadva marad 6 xd


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

még mindig van... márcsak marad 5


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

sdasfdgbfhhgb


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

spongyabob a tenger aatt éllllxd


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

321


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

21


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

1 utolsó és minnyárt teljesjogúú leszek vááááá


----------



## viridum (2010 December 26)

boldog karácsonyt köszönöm ezt a topikot <3


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

*:9*

hála és köszönet


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

Boldog karácsonyt itt is mindenkinek!!!


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

Összekaparok még egy pár hozzászolást!


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Így utólag is


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Boldog karácsonyt


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

És előre


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

boldog új évet


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

- Menjünk, hátha találnak nekünk valamilyen hasznos elfoglaltságot....
- Azt hittem, ki akarod őket rabolni...
- Csak idő kérdése...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Frissen szerzett merr hegtetoválásról:
- Milyen pluszt ad?
- Jelenleg k***ára viszket...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

- A mestertartás nekünk régi hagyomány...
- Pórázon?
- Fridzsiderben...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

JK leírja a szagát: - Valószínűleg meghalt a csizmájában egy hering...
KM: - Az még hagyján, hogy meghalt... de ettől nem tudtak kijönni a polipok!


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

- Mi a maguk foglalkozása azon kívül, hogy istentelen halbűzt árasztanak?
Nord, a háromszor vízbefúlt, a Vízbefúlt Isten bajnoka: - Szabadúszó vagyok. Szó szerint!


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Nord rulett: feldobod a fejszét, és aláállsz! Társas változat: több fickó egymással szemben, és egyszerre feldobják...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Nord: - Nálunk van egy mondás, hogy nem a ruha teszi az embert.
Sztígiai: - Nem tudom, miféle állat az a ruhat, felénk nem honos...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Női ruhába öltözött karakterekről (egyikük valóban nő), kétféle nézőpont:
Nord: akkor a nagyjából meztelen nőket megpróbálom...
Stygiai: akkor az apácaruhás nőket megpróbálom...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Balták között - a nord szappanopera!


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Leégeti az arcodat... az aranyhínárodat... a tengeri uborkádat...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

"Most komolyan dobtál a várnak rejtőzésre???!"


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

VirágBorbála írta:


> Nord: - Nálunk van egy mondás, hogy nem a ruha teszi az embert.
> Sztígiai: - Nem tudom, miféle állat az a ruhat, felénk nem honos...



Ez jóóóóó!!


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Varázsló reflekciója a lávatóban álló mágustoronyra: Üzenem drága barátomnak, a királynak, hogy a kémek heroinfogyasztását vissza kell fogni, különben a jelentések pontatlanok lesznek...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Varázsló: Szóval amikor leszáll az este...
a csapat nem hagyja elmondani a tervet, mire a varázsló ingerülten:
- Galahad, Lancelot és én kirontunk a nyúlból!


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Életfontosságú képzettségek: úszás, mászás, csúnyán nézés...


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)




----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

Nincs több???


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2010 December 26)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek.


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2010 December 26)

ha már vicc:
Két pápa beszélget....


----------



## ataisevi (2010 December 26)

*Karácsonyra*

Áldott, örömteli, szépségesen csodálatos karácsonyi ünnepeket. Az eljövendő újabb évtizedben varázslatos mindennapokat
Sikerekben gazdagabb, egészségesebb, vidámsággal teli, boldogabb és békésebb új esztendőt kívánok


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

Mi az abszolút borzasztó?


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

Ha az ember veszekedni akar, de nincs kivel.


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

Ül a nyuszi a szakadék szélén, néz maga elé és egyre csak azt hajtogatja:
- Boci, boci, boci.
Arra jön a medve és kérdi:
- Mit hajtogatsz itt te nyuszi?
- Boci, boci.
- Hol? -néz lefelé a medve.
- Boci.
- De hol? -kihajol, és lezuhan a medve.
A nyuszi most már azt hajtogatja:
- Maci, maci.


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

- Uram - szól a taxisofőr a skót utasának -, nem fog a fék! Hamarosan egy szakadékba zuhanunk! Mit tegyek?
- Azonnal kapcsolja ki a taxiórát!


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

Két hangya megy az erdőben. Egyszer csak találnak egy elefántot. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Te, én elszaladok a többiekért, te meg addig vigyázz, hogy el ne menjen.
El is szalad a másik hangya, aztán egy idő múlva az elefánt is odébbáll. Jönnek vissza a hangyák, és az elefánt sehol.
Kérdezik a hangyát:
- Hol az elefánt?
- Elment.
- Ne hazudj biztos megzabáltad, még most is zsíros a szád széle!


----------



## nyanya2 (2010 December 26)

*Valaki aki olvassa*

Kérés hol vagyok én és hol számolják a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Sziasztok. Sajnálom, hogy egyelőre oly nagyon értelmes hozzászólást nem tudok produkálni. Engem elsősorban a letölthető könyvek érdekelnének, nem vagyok kanadai, magyarországi is csak félig (félig vagy tán egészen erdélyi vagyok, de nem román). De azért lehet, hogy tudunk beszélgetni!


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Szóval (ez a 2-es számú hozzászólásom) kanadai ismerőseim nincsenek. Lilian Almeidát kerestük Torontóban egy ideig, de nem sikerült megtalálni. Ha valaki ismeri, kérem írjon.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Itt havazik, minden csupa jég, nem lehet közlekedni. Kanada is hűvös lehet most. Közlekedési nehézségek vannak. Fehér karácsony.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Furcsa, egyelőre begyűjteném a saját magammal való hozzászólásokat (mivel nem reagál rá senki), utána lehetne értelmesebb beszélgetés is valakivel/kikkel.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

A könyv, amit keresek: "Gyógyír északi szélre". Olvasta valaki. Hogy tetszett?
Lehet, hogy holnap inkább megveszem a könyvet, minthogy írogassak magamnak.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Ennél értelmesebb időtöltést is el tudnék képzelni...


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

A kíváncsi turista, olyan, mint a szerelmes férj. Mindent elhisz, és semmit sem lát. Rejtő J.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Hosszú évek kellenek a bizalom kiépítéséhez, de elég néhány másodperc a lerombolásukhoz.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja. Einstein


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Milliók vágynak a hallhatatlanságra, de fogalmuk sincs mit kezdjenek magukkal egy esős vasárnapon.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Az intelligens ember majdnem mindent nevetségesnek talál, az érzékeny ember szinte semmit.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Aki nem mutogatja magát - ragyogni kezd. Aki nem dicsekszik - sikeres lesz. Aki nem követel tiszteletet - elfogadják vezetőnek. Aki nem küzd senkivel, azzal senki nem képes megküzdeni.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

köszi a tippet


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Egy csomó olyan dolog van, amit eldobhatnánk, ha nem félnénk attól, hogy valaki felveszi őket.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

szuper az ötlet


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

A ráncoknak csak a mosoly helyét lenne szabad mutatniuk.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

abc


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Ha meg akarod nevettetni Istent, mesélj neki a terveidről.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

cba - abc


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

ez az 5. hozzászólás


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

48 óra az közel 2 nap


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

vagy 1 film a 48 óra?


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

esik kint a hó


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

nem, most már szakad kint a hó


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Ami el tud romlani, az el is romlik.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Semmi sem olyan 1szerû, mint amilyennek látszik.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Minden több idõt vesz igénybe, mint amilyennek látszik


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Ha többféle dolog is elromolhat, biztos, hogy az romlik el közölük, amelyik a legnagyobb kárt okozza.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Ha ráj5tél, hogy 1 mûvelet 4féle módon mondhat csõd5, s mind1iket kivéded, menten fellép az 5ödik


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Külsõ hatások híján a dolgok rosszabodnak


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Nem kell túlságosan keresni az összefüggéseket a hozzászólásaim között, mert egyelőre 20 hozzászólást szeretnék begyűjteni.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Ha végre nekilátsz valaminek, elõbb még valami mást kell csinálnod


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Minden megoldás új problémákat kölykezik


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

Semmit sem lehet a 2balkezesek ellen bebiztosítani, mert a 2balkezesek rendkívül találékonyak.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

1 esemény elõfordulásának valószínûsége fordítottan arányos bekövetke-
zésének kívánatosságával


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

A fejlõdés iránya :
A legtöbb dolog 1enletesen romlik.


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Látom, te is hasonlóan oldod meg... Itt már megállt a hó


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

A fejlõdés útja :
2 pont közt a leghosszabb út az 1enes.


----------



## krux1 (2010 December 26)

igen 
én is a kreativ megoldás hve vagyok ...


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Még 3 üzenet van hátra, közben járhatatlanná váltak az utak


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Még 2, megérkezett a nagyobbik fiam, a jég ellenére


----------



## laci2000 (2010 December 26)

Na, az utolsó jó summás kéne legyen, nagy életigazság. Mi is lehetne.....


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

Köszönöm a segítséged!


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

trallala!!!!


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

123456789


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

szívhez szóló ajándékok


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

Duna-Tisza-Dráva-Száva


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

cipő és lábbeli


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

kakas, liba. tyúk, pulyka


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

sütemény mütemény


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

tű cérna olló


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

gyerek kezébe nem való


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

cseresznye


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

meggy


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

érik


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

viszek


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

zöld


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

kukorica


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

belép


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

erdő


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

kerek


----------



## Ancika98 (2010 December 26)

babám


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

_[FONT=&quot]Ne a hóban, csillagokban,[/FONT]__
[FONT=&quot]Ne ünnepi foszlós kalácson,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ne díszített fákon, hanem[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A szívekben legyen Karácsony![/FONT]_


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

Dexi a kiskutyánk


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

most éppen alszik


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

nagyon édes


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

Holnap


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

orvoshoz


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

megyünk


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

és


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

szurit


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

fog


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

kapni


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

Remélem


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

nem


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

fogja


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

megviselni


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

a


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

kis


----------



## tildikoka1964 (2010 December 26)

Drágánkat


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

*kösz*

kösz


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

20


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

35


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

hóember


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

mini morisz


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

sonka


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

tojással


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

micimackó


----------



## Anyiska (2010 December 26)

*Áldott karácsonyt kívánok!*

Áldott, békés karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek aki tagja ennek a fórumnak. Szeretettel Anyiska


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

bogár


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

vajas


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

penny


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

morgómanó


----------



## Anyiska (2010 December 26)

*20 hozzászólás megszerzése*

Minden erőmmel azon vagyok, hogy megszerezzem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

sunkapetya


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

biniksrshr


----------



## Anyiska (2010 December 26)

*gyöngyfűzés*

ha valakit érdekelnek a munkáim itt megtekintheti: www.vargyasvera.lapunk.hu


----------



## Anyiska (2010 December 26)

*minden érdekel*

minden érdekel ami a gyöngyfűzéssel kapcsolatos


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Ennek van értelme?


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Anyiska! Gratulálok a munkáidhoz!


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Különösen a koszorúk tetszenek. Gyönyörűek!


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Anyukám is foglalkozik gyöngyfűzéssel. Tavaly karácsonyra kapott tőlünk mindenféle gyöngyöt, gyöngyfűzőmintát, gyöngyszövőkeretet, stb.-t.


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

már megint


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

gyöngyörűek


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

[HIDE][/HIDE]Ez mi?


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

szorzó


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

Jelenleg 1 látogató (1 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

meg lesz


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

meg hát


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

alakul


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

és most


----------



## norquo (2010 December 26)

ennyi


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

én ezzel az üzenettel szeretném megtekinteni, hogy mennyi üzenetem van.


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

aha, kell még 11


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

Jé, hogy 20 másodpercet kell várnom két üzenet között?!


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

Ravasz. Nagyon ravasz! Roppantmód embert próbáló feladat 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése.


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

Lehet, hogy 19-nél feladom, és inkább megveszem könyvben az egész sorozatot.


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

Ja, meg még 48 órának el kell telnie a regisztrációm után...


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

Ahogy a görög mondaná: c'est la vie : - )


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

: - ) A hittan / Biblia témában jutott eszembe egy pólófelirat ( de inkább ide írom, mert meglehetősen offenzív ) :
"Pap leszek, az k*va*st*n" : - )


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

...és még a "hejesírási" hibáimat is kijavítottam...


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

ennyi idő alatt az egész internetet letöltöttem volna...


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

a nappalimban van a google összes tudása


----------



## lada18 (2010 December 26)

vagy csak a pornó


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 26)

*20*

sziasztok!
nekem halványlila gőzöm sincs még arról sem, mi az, hogy beidéz -mindig a rendőrök meg a bíróság ugrik be róla-, arról meg végképp, hogy miként lészen ebből egy hozzászólás, nemhogy 20


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 27)

híát így, már 3-nál tartasz


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

1


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## NPelenczei (2010 December 27)

20


----------



## csibe2010 (2010 December 27)

valami


----------



## csibe2010 (2010 December 27)

120


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 2


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 3


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 4


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 5


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 6


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 7


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 8


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 9


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 10


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 11


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 12


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 13


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 14


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 15


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 16


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 17


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 18


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 19


----------



## szik9 (2010 December 27)

üzenet 20!!!!!


----------



## selach (2010 December 27)

Fekete bika pata kopog a feketa patika pepita kövén.


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

abc


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

123


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

hát most nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

10-9-8-7-6-5...


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

khwrefg


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

hm


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

érdekes


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

ez


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

a


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

húsz


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

hozzászólás


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

dolog,


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

de


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

ha


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

ez


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

kell


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

ahhoz,


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

hogy


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

használhassam


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

a fórum


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

összes


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

szolgáltatását,


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

akkor egyszer valahogy túlélem.


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

Vége


----------



## csanadip (2010 December 27)

is


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 27)

Szép az idő!


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 27)

Nagyon jó a kedvem


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 27)

A tiétek milyen?


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

*Na, nekem ez a második*

Na, nekem ez a második


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

*Már nagyon várom*

Már nagyon várom, hogy végre bevegyenek a bandába


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

Jó, hogy van ez a tanácsos fórum


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

meg jó, hogy van ez a közösségi oldal


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

Mit is írhatnék még magamról?


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

Mondjuk azt, hogy 2009 novemberében regisztráltam


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

De aztán elfelejtettem a jelszavamat.


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

Úgyhogy ma új jelszót hoztam létre és beléptem


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

Elkezdtem nézelődni a fórumokon


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

és nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

ezért úgy döntöttem, hogy gyorsan összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

hogy hamar teljes jogú tag legyek


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

és aztán igazi értelmes hozzászólásaim is legyenek


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

és aztán igazi értelmes hozzászólásaim is legyenek


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

úgy, hogy még van hat


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

vagyis még öt


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

illetve csak négy


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

de ahogy nézem már csak három


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

sőt csak kettő


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

és éljen, ez a huszadik


----------



## hebi (2010 December 27)

De aki igazán vagány az a húszra is húz még egy lapot, szóval ez a huszonegyedik


----------



## aranyviragcserep (2010 December 27)

megérett a meggy


----------



## aranyviragcserep (2010 December 27)

*kettő*



aranyviragcserep írta:


> megérett a meggy



csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## aranyviragcserep (2010 December 27)

három


----------



## aranyviragcserep (2010 December 27)

te leszel a párom


----------



## aranyviragcserep (2010 December 27)

négy


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Egy dalszöveg következik...
...valaki ismeri?


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Mikor létrejöttél már benned rejlett a küldetés nyoma


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

És egyesült benned minden képesség, a milliónyi csoda


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Hatalmat formáló elemek működnek benned


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

S alkotni vágynak újabb csodát,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Hogy bennük élj tovább


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Benned munkálnak:


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Akarat s erő, s eszmél az értelem


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

És ha gyöngéden óvod szirmait,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Benned nyílik majd a szerelem


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Te vagy a múlt s te vagy


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

A kiút a pusztuló tervből


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Te vagy a jövő, s lehetsz még csapás,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Hisz minden rajtad áll


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Neked rendeltetett minden,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Szóljon bárki, bármit, el ne hidd!


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

És törvény a szavad


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

De meg kell őrizned mindent


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

S meg kell őrizned magad


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

És, ha bárki is állítja,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

El ne hidd soha,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Hogy nem vagy több, mint egy pont,


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Hisz magad vagy a csoda


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Csoda, csoda, magad vagy a csoda...


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Hisz minden érted van...


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

...a szöveg a Classica zenekar egy száma, a '80-as évekből való...


----------



## gorand (2010 December 27)

Az alábbi linken meghallgatható

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkExPtVRTvo


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

szeretnék legalább 20X hozzászólni


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

lehetséges, hogy így kell


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

ha igen,...akkor jó


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

igaz talán ennek nem sok...


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

..értelme van.


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

én csak egy...-


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

-.. filmet töltenék le.


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

remélem, ha


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

írok 20 ilyen--


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

gyors hozzá-


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

szólást, akkor


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

megnyílik a


----------



## steger51 (2010 December 27)

film linkjeit


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok! 
Köszi ezt a lehetőséget a 20 összegyűjtéséhez! Nekem ez az első...


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

Én a téli szünetre keresek kisiskolás korú gyerekeimnek hasznos időtöltéshez ötleteket.


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

Itt a fórumon találtam számtalan letölthető anyagot, ami sehol máshol nem fellelhető.


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

Köszönet mindenkinek a rengeteg hasznos anyagért, ami a különböző témákban megtalálható!


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

geravcsd


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

cdwíCCVCASDFC


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

Hjfask


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

bgbsgs


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

dfsgf


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

gfraq


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

hali


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

halis


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

hwer


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

ghj


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

vfgjk


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

gfhjkhj


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

ghjkjkljáé


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

joé-jloááé


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

ttgőü


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

zkltuf


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

hjzrws


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

fhut7


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

uitz


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 December 27)

sgrght


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

Igazad van...


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

Így sokkal gyorsabban megy.


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

tíz


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Ihn nikho!


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

erre csörög a dió


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

a


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Mahna nikho


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

egy


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

erre meg a mogyoró


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

mha nahna


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

e rei!


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

kettő


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Mha nahno


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

van zsákodban minden jó


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

három


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

négy


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

piros alma


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

mha nah


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

öt


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

rikho!


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Ihni Kohei!


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

hat


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

_Szomorú szamuráj_!


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

hét


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

homorú hamutál


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

20!!!!!


----------



## vargav76 (2010 December 27)

+1


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Egy mágustól lestem, festem a testem!


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Agyam alatt az alap izmom, ha dagad...


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Apropó! Én nem vagyok naplopó!


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Tele a markom! Tartom a kardom!


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

pff


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Ha jó, ha nem, ha muszáj:


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

Hívjatok úgy:


----------



## Avaruial (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

ccccc


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

szomorrrrrrú


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

szamurai


----------



## marcccoXXX (2010 December 27)

egyik 19 a másik 
egyhíjján


----------



## sasa55 (2010 December 27)

Köszönöm


----------



## jominy (2010 December 27)

úgy


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

I love Canada!


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

Mindjárt itt van 2011.


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

Jó kis fórum ez.


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

11 megérett a meggy.


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

12 éhes a bendő.


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

13 várom a párom


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

14 reggel 8-kor aludj még


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

16 mindjárt itt a 66


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

17 elmúlt már este 7


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

18 igyál hozzá almabort


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

19 ez aztán ínyenc


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

és itt a 20, mint a blues


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

defgh


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

gyors valaszt kerek
mennyi tiz minusz nyolc, szamokkal


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

mennyi ketszer tiz, szamokkal


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

mi a becenevem?


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

1396


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

December


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

csodalatos


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

harmonikus


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

idezetek


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

torekvesek


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

konyvek


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

ezoterikus


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

letoltesek


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

magyar nyelven


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

szamtalan


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

konyvcim


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

ertheto


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

udvozletem


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

mindenkinek


----------



## ibiibiibi (2010 December 28)

ibiibiibi


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

köszi a segitcséget


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

és mit tudnák tenni hogy előbb meglegyen a 20 hozzászolás?


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

*Hull a hó,
hull a hó,
mennyi apró télapó!
Igaziak, elevenek,
Izgő-mozgó hóemberek.
Nagykabátjuk csupa hó.
Honnan e sok télapó?
*


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

*
*


* Minden erőt összeszedni annyit tesz, hogy segítséget kérünk. -  *


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

Peregnek a percek,
órák és napok.
Te hozod nekünk
a nevető napot,
vidám hóvirágot,
lila ibolyát -
s újra hallhatjuk
a madarak dalát.


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

Évre évek multak s azóta én sokszor 
vártam még gyermekként az évfordulatkor, 
hogy majd csúcsra érek s gyakran már-már hittem, 
látok is valamit –, másszor legyintettem 
s Szilveszter csuszamló, sikongató éjén 
részegen pörögtem az év meredélyén.


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

Új év Istene, tarts meg
Magamnak
S tarts meg mindenkit
A réginek,
Ha lehet:
Boldog új évet kívánok.


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

Ez újév reggelén minden jót kívánok,
ahová csak nézel, nyíljanak virágok!


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

Mit van mit kivánni még
Ily áldott időben? -
Adjon Isten, ami nincs,
Ez uj esztendőben.


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

Ballag már az esztendő,
vissza-visszanézve,
nyomában az öccse jő,
vígan fütyörészve.


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 28)

Még 11


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 28)

Szép napunk van.


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 28)

Hideg van.


----------



## Allyee (2010 December 28)

Szép a ciklámen


----------



## trotier (2010 December 28)

én is gyűjtögető életmódot folytatok!


----------



## trotier (2010 December 28)

Josep Murphy- A tudatalattid csodálatos hatalma 10 a kiszemelt cél! A nővéremnek szeretnék vele segíteni. Komoly problémái vannak!


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 28)

boldog új évet!


----------



## kanibal (2010 December 28)

Boldog Új Évet


----------



## kanibal (2010 December 28)

Üdv thotsa az oldalon


----------



## suttogo_95 (2010 December 28)

B.u.é.k.!


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Így utólag is kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Megvolt az első üzenetem...mostmár kettő


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 28)

szevasztok!


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Szia thotsa!


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Az ember amikor kell azt se tudja mit írjon...


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Pedig a húsz hozzászólást azért jó lenne nem értelmetlenül "ellődözni"...


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Szeretnék a boldogságról írni[FONT=lucida sans unicode, lucida] [/FONT](Ez[FONT=lucida sans unicode, lucida] [/FONT]Őri István verse)


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Szeretnék a boldogságról írni


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

szeretnék többé sohasem sírni


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

szeretném a világba kiordítani:[FONT=lucida sans unicode, lucida] [/FONT]


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Ne csüggedj, van remény[FONT=lucida sans unicode, lucida] [/FONT]


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

az út vége a győzelem!


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

nehéz a harc, de 'mi vár:


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

boldogság, béke, szerelem!


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Szeretnék a szerelemről írni


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

szeretnék boldogságtól sírni


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

szeretném a világba kiordítani:


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Istenem! Ő itt van velem!


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

Látom Őt, nemcsak álmodom


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

a perceket már nem számolom


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

mert eljött, s többé nem megy el


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

ó, áldott élet[FONT=lucida sans unicode, lucida] [/FONT]


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

áldott szépség


----------



## steweboy (2010 December 28)

áldott szerelem!


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

szervusztok!


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

B.u.é.k. 2011


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

még 3 nap


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

2


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

3


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

6


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

3


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

4


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

7


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

8


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

9


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

10


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

11


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

12


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

13


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

14


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

15


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

16


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

17


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

18


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

19


----------



## idi719 (2010 December 28)

és 20


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

*korg is 50*

amennyiben tudtok segíteni egy új felhasználónak kérlek segítsetek.
Asaxa vok és most 20 bejegyzést készítek, hogy tag legyek. ez az első.


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Szeretném megköszönni a segítséget. Jó, hogy ilyen a fogadtatás!
M.


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

:..:


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Ez jó!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Ha,ha,ha! tetszik!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Érdekes!!!!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Ahaaaa!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Biztos jó így?


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Vége a karácsonynak. Kár!!! B.U.É.K!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Tetszik nekem is!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Nahát!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Meg lesz!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Azért vicces! Vagy rosszul látom?


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Még kell egy kis idő!!!!


----------



## marcsácska (2010 December 28)

Hajrá!


----------



## Erika198686 (2010 December 28)

Neem


----------



## VukApi (2010 December 28)

*Próba*

P1


----------



## VukApi (2010 December 28)

Egyetértek


----------



## VukApi (2010 December 28)

Más is próbálkozik ?


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Dinnye21 írta:


> öt



ha minden jól megy, igazad van


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Hát még nekem


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Asaxa írta:


> amennyiben tudtok segíteni egy új felhasználónak kérlek segítsetek.
> Asaxa vok és most 20 bejegyzést készítek, hogy tag legyek. ez az első.


Én is ebben munkálkodom


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

azta


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Természetesen!!!


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

megyek motorozni


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Tudja valaki, hol lehet az adott oldalt frissíteni, hogy lássam, jött-e válasz???


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

en is ma regisztraltam


----------



## VukApi (2010 December 28)

p15


----------



## VukApi (2010 December 28)

p16


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

probalok minnel hamarabb osszeszedni 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## VukApi (2010 December 28)

p19


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

bocsi de csak szamokat fogok irni


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

11111


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

marcsácska írta:


> :..:



:55:


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

ih1


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

hayabusa2008 írta:


> 11111





22222, de ez nem kötöszködés.


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

h13


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

r34


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

r78


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Mostanra már 12


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

kissg32


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

en is haladok ez a 12


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

itt egesz jo az ido


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

hayabusa2008 írta:


> en is haladok ez a 12


Gratulálok! Csak így tovább!


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

meg hetet kell kuldenem


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

14 - fontolva haladunk


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

:00: tizenöt


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

16


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

tizenhét


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Kezdetben törekedtem rá, hogy valami értelme is legyen az üzenetnek, ami nem szól senkinek, csak a mennyiség legyen meg, de már türelmetlen vagyok 18???


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Már látom az alagút végén a fényt!


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

De miért dudál???


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

milyen az ido pesten


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Hideg van. Hó is van. Na és jég.


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

kesz is vagy


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

most voltam otthon egy hetig kellemes volt az ido!


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Hajrá hajabusa!!! Már nem kell sok üzi.


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Figyelek Rád! Mesélj, milyen ott?


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

itt meg a viz is elfagyott a vezetekekben.


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

ket napja ertem haza es a hazban nem volt se futes se viz. Futes mar van . viz meg sehol.


----------



## hayabusa2008 (2010 December 28)

azt hiszem ez a huszadik


----------



## Györgyi anyu (2010 December 28)

Ügyi vagy, megcsináltad! Én közben valahogy elkavartam erről az oldalról és mivel ez a gép szörnyen lassú, most sikerült visszatalálnom.


----------



## racz1946 (2010 December 28)

Tudom,hogy nem jelent hozzászólást,de nagyon szépek.






A tíz legszebb fizikai kísérlet

http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/technika/20060124atiz.htm


----------



## racz1946 (2010 December 28)

Mind a 10 kisérletet meg lehet tekinteni.


----------



## racz1946 (2010 December 28)

*Asimov*

Érdekes tudományos fantasztikus regények.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

A bölcs akarat nélkül cselekszik. Szavak nélkül tanít. Minden dolog hatását fölveszi magába. Létrehoz, de nem birtokol. Teremt, de kiengedi kezéből, amit teremtett. Művét beteljesíti, de nincs belőle haszna. Így hát semmije sincs, ezért nem is veszíthet semmit sem.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Az Ég örök. A Föld maradandó. Az Ég azért örök, a Föld azért maradandó, mert nem önmaguknak élnek. Ezért a bölcs, Énjét háttérbe szorítja, így őrzi meg önmagát.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

A túlságosan megfeszített íj könnyen elpattan. A túlságosan élesre fent kés hamar kicsorbul.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Megszülni, de nem birtokolni, megalkotni, de nem hasznosítani, vezetni, de nem uralkodni.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

A kerékagynál lévő űrtől lesz a kerék használhatóvá. Az edény a benne lévő űrtől lesz használható. A falakban lévő űrtől lesz használhatóvá a ház. Az anyagból keletkezik a forma. Az anyagtalanból a lényeg.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Nézem és nem látom. Hallgatom és nem hallom. Megragadom és nem tudom megfogni. Szembe megyek vele és nem találkozom az elejével. Utána megyek és sehol sem fedezem fel a végét.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

A régi bölcsek észrevehetetlenek voltak. Titokzatos erők hatották át őket. Óvatosak voltak, mint aki télen befagyott folyón kel át. Méltóságteljesek, mint aki vendégségben van. Engedékenyek, mint az olvadó jég. Egyszerűek, mint egy megmunkálatlan farönk. Mindent befogadók, akárcsak a völgy. Átláthatatlanok, mint az iszapos víz. Hagyták magukat elhasználódni és nem akartak megújulni.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Aki nem mutogatja magát - ragyogni kezd. Aki nem dicsekszik - sikeres lesz. Aki nem követel tiszteletet azt elfogadják vezetőnek. Aki nem küzd senkivel, azzal senki sem képes megküzdeni.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Légy kevésbeszédű! A szélvihar nem tart éjszakától reggelig. A zivatar nem tombol egész napon át. Ég és Föld tehát rövid ideig cselekszik. Légy kevésbeszédű.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Aki lábujjhegyre áll, nem áll szilárdan. Aki túlságosan nagyokat lép, könnyen kibicsaklik a lába.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Aki erővel akarja birtokolni a szellem szent edényét, nem fogja elérni a célját. A szent edényhez nem lehet hozzányúlni. Aki hozzáér - kárt tesz önmagában. Aki megpróbálja megragadni - már el is veszítette.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Amit össze akarnak nyomni, az kiterjed. Amit gyengíteni akarnak az megerősödik. Amit el akarnak pusztítani, az kivirágzik. Amit el akarnak venni, azt végül odaadják. A lágy mindig legyőzi a keményet. A gyenge mindig legyőzi az erőset. De a halnak nem ajánlatos elhagyni a neki megfelelő mélységű vizeket.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Minden szertartásrend a felfordulás kezdete. Ha szertartás kell a hűséghez és bizalomhoz, akkor a hűség és a bizalom már oda van.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Minden dolog a létezés által születik meg. De maga a létezés a nem-létezésből születik.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Az átlagos ember szemében a világosság útja sötétnek tűnik, az előrehaladás hátrálásnak tűnik, a sima ösvényt hepehupásnak látja, a tisztességet nevetségesnek tartja, az erősödésről meg van győződve, hogy gyengülés, és a szivárványról, hogy színtelen.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Akkor is megismerheted a világot, ha nem lépsz ki az ajtón. Akkor is megláthatod az eget, ha nem nézel ki az ablakon. Minél többet kalandozol az országok és az emberek között, annál kevesebbet ismersz meg belőlük.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Minél zsugoribb valaki, annál többet pazarol. Minél többet halmozott fel, annál nagyobb lesz a vesztesége. Aki tudja, mikor elég, az elkerüli a szégyent. Aki tudja, mikor kell megállni, az elkerüli a veszélyt.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

A tökéletes telítettség hasonló az ürességhez. Ami nagyon egyenes, az végül elhajlik. A túlságosan ügyes ügyetlenül vall kudarcot. A mindig vitatkozó hasonlítani kezd a dadogóhoz.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Az erkölcs legmagasabb csúcsa: A nem cselekvő hatalom.


----------



## ajsophie (2010 December 28)

szóval 48 óra...


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Aki megszületik - elindul a halál felé. Aki meghal, elindul a születés felé.


----------



## JennyAgutter (2010 December 28)

Aki tud, az nem beszél. Aki beszél, az nem tud. Ezért azt, aki tud, sem közeli, sem távoli rokonként nem lehet kezelni, nem lehet hasznot hajtani neki, nem lehet megkárosítani, nem lehet tisztelni és nem lehet megvetni. Vagyis ő a legelőkelőbb az Ég alatt.


----------



## vampirsson (2010 December 28)

na már megint!


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

abc


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Zseniális ötlet!


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

Hideg van...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

A pesszimista a sötétséget látja az alagútban, az optimista a fényt az alagút végén, a realista a közelgő vonat lámpáit, a mozdonyvezető pedig három idiótát a síneken...


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

Még mindig...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Mindenki panaszkodik az időjárásra, de senki nem tesz ellene semmit.


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Istenem, segíts, hogy ne legyek perfekcionista! (Jól írtam le a szót?)


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Úgy érkeztünk mindannyian, hogy nem volt szavunk:Egyikünk sem kérte, mégis itt vagyunk: Piciny magból kikeltünk, mint nyíló virág. Ahány ember, annyiféle csodálatos világ!


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Modern irodalmat olvasni olyan, mintha az ember megpróbálná követni a cselekményt a betűlevesben.


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

Érdekes volt ez az alagút-történet...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Aki tud az tud


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

Meg a betűleves is...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

(Japán kiejtéssel) Hel-lo. Sato vágyok. Te hagysz üzenet, én lögtön felhívlák. Te hagysz szexi üzenet, én még gyolsabban felhívlák.


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

A tisztességes vagyon, tíz eset közül kilencben, olyan vagyon, amelynek elfelejtették az eredetét.


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

A gyermek lényege: nagy hangzavar, rajta némi koszzal.


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Köcce! És már csak 10 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Több férfi hagyná ott a családját, ha tudná, hogyan kell összecsomagolni.


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Ha az idő pénz, és a pénz minden gonoszság gyökere, akkor, ha az idő repül, akkor minden gonoszság gyökere repül????


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Aki úgy véli, hogy vele nem törődik senki, idén ne töltse ki az adóbevallási ívét.


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

Én tudom...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

1 szál cigi 2 perccel rövidíti meg az életedet, 1 üveg alkohol 4 perccel, 1 munkanap 8 órával...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Rövid leszek! mondta a kígyó, és felmászott a sínekre...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Már csak azok tankolnak Magyarországon, akik az ország legközepén laknak.


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 28)

De ki kell tölteni...


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

A születésnapomra kaptam egy levegőpárásítót és egy légtisztítót. Bezártam őket egy szobába, hadd küzdjenek meg egymással!


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Az Úr nekem feladatot adott, mikor erre a világra küldött. De olyan nagyon le vagyok maradva, hogy valszeg örökké fogok élni.


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

És az utolsóóóóó!

A horoszkópom azt mondta, hogy a sors ujja rám fog mutatni. Sajnos ez a középső ujja volt.


----------



## Zsukka81 (2010 December 28)

Ha ellenségeid lőtávolságon belül vannak, akkor te is.


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

*első húsz...*

csacska macska


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

tres faciunt


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

4


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

épkézláb


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

hatásvadász


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

mint a gonoszok


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

végtelen


----------



## ajsophie (2010 December 28)

A karácsonyban a készülődés a legjobb


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

9


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

kettes


----------



## ajsophie (2010 December 28)

10


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

foci


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

dühös


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

Angyalföld


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

mégsem hat


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

hetedhét


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

csúszás...


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

majdnem kőműves


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

korhatár


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

az egyik


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

kész a leltár


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

két napja regiztem


----------



## Jacopob (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

jó ez a lap


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

a cset is


----------



## ajsophie (2010 December 28)

Már majdnem megvan a fele


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

én 1 vagyok


----------



## Ditu1 (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

kétszeres nagyapa


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

és kétszeres dédi


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

az egyik déduncsim 1.5 éves múlt


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

a nagyobbacska 3


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

a kicsi olyan, mint higany


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

a nagyobbik az ellentéte


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

nyugodt kisskac, és mosolygós


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

a kisebbikhez minimum két vigyázó kell


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

a nyáron


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

vettem


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

egy műa medenkét


----------



## ajsophie (2010 December 28)

De hol van még a 48 óra...


----------



## Kertes (2010 December 28)

ők abban lubiztak


----------



## ajsophie (2010 December 28)

én még fürödtem is egy ilyenben


----------



## kelaca (2010 December 28)

Remek gyűjtemény, köszönöm!


----------



## kelaca (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm, remek hanganyag.


----------



## kelaca (2010 December 28)

Szuper, köszönöm és hálás vagyok.


----------



## kelaca (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm ezt a gyűjteményt.


----------



## kelaca (2010 December 28)

Ez a hanganyag már régóta hiányzott a gyűjteményemből.


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 28)

nekem van ket aranyos lanyom


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 28)

az egyik 5 eves


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 28)

a nagyobbik pedig 8


----------



## sixtusi (2010 December 28)

még sok van


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 28)

nagyon szeretnek jatszani


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 28)

a nagy sokat olvas


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 28)

a kicsi nagyon huncut


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

Kamilláknak boldog névnapot!


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

3


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

6


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

Havazik...:S


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

Nemsokára indulás havat seperni...


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

Legalább karácsonyra esett volna...


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

De legalább a kutya élvezi...


----------



## malaa (2010 December 28)

Olyan, mint egy kisgyerek...


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

ja 8


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

akkor 9


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

10


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

A fele már megvan


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

2010.12.28.


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

*Üdv*

Sziasztok! most vagyok bent először, remélem még találkozunk


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

holnap 2010.12.29.


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

hello Vera!


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

*hali*

te is most kezded?


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

gyüjtögetünk?


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Igen, de már haladok!


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

szerintem beszélgessünk amíg össze nem jön a 20


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Már 16 van


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

elég 1-1 szó


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Ok!


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

megy ez


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

azt írta túl rövid a szöveg


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Buék!


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

neked elég az OK


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

Neked is BÚÉK


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Lassan megvan a 20


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

Szeretnék majd zene alapokat


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

kérni és feltölteni


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

szeretek énekelni van többszáz


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

mp3 és midi alapom


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Neked 10 lesz


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

a TEASZTAR-on énekelgetek


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

de ott nem olyan jók az alapok


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Hű belehúztál már 13


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

énn is közelítek a 20-hoz


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

mindjárt hagylak


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

Mindjárt meg lesz a 20


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

valamiért lassú a gépem


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

pedig alapból gyors


----------



## vera611 (2010 December 28)

na ez az utolsó köszi a türelmet csá


----------



## Maricuska (2010 December 28)

Mint új belépő, szeretettel üdvözlök minden kedves látogatót. Még nem ismerem a Fórum működését, és nem igazán tudok sok időt rátenni, de remélem, majd belejövök. Nagyon érdekelne, hogyan éltek Ti, és mi foglalkoztat Benneteket, akik távol éltek az Óhazától. Majd néha beszélgetünk (szerintem) Addig is üdv nektek. Maricuska.


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

A gyüjtögetés befejezve.


----------



## neogeorge (2010 December 28)

csá Vera!


----------



## Maricuska (2010 December 28)

"Kívánj igazi ünnepet, kívánj igazabb életet, békés Karácsonyt mindenkinek"


----------



## Maricuska (2010 December 28)

Nálunk nagy hó van és minusz 17 fok, brrrrr!


----------



## Maricuska (2010 December 28)

viszlát holnap, most megyek, ápolom az anyukámat.


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

Ez az oldal tök király.


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

hát nálunk nincs túl sok


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

hó


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

remélem több is lesz


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

nagyon unatkozom


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

abc


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

am egyszerre több üzit is el lehet küldeni és úgy könnyen meglesz a 20


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

def


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

ghi


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

jkl


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

ez egy hasznos topic 
Köszi


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

lymn


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

9


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

hi


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

10


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

11


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

nyoó


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

12


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

13


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

14


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

2


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

15


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

16


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

3


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

17


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

18


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

19


----------



## fejesand (2010 December 28)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

ja sztem is


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

4


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

6


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

7


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Sziasztok!
Ide írok mindjárt valami kis mondókát.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Úgy emlékszem mintha tegnap történt volna, egy pillanat alatt zuhantam a felhőkből a porba.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Miért tűnt el az amire vártál, amiért szálltál?
Miért jobb így, ha üres a szív, mert nincs már az aki hív?


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Mondd meg miért. Mondd, hogy bíztam és vártam, hogy rám találj. Mondd meg miért, hogy egy percet sem hagytál, de milliót kaptál. Minden percben hiányzol, mint az eső a virágnak.Ha tehetném ordítva súgnám a világnak, hogy mennyire imádlak.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Miért tűnt el az amire vártál, amiért szálltál?
Miért jobb így, ha üres a szív, mert nincs már az aki hív?


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Mondd meg miért. Mondd, hogy bíztam és vártam, hogy rám találj.
Mondd meg miért, hogy egy percet sem hagytál, de milliót kaptál.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Emlékezz arra a napara, a pillanatra ami örökké bennem maradna, ha nem te lettél volna aki összetöri szívemet darabokra.
Az emlék egy képet alkotna, ha ez többé nem változna.
Én úgy akarom, az idő gyógyítsa sebemet.
Te tetted, csak te tetted a szerelmünket.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Mondd meg miért. Mondd, hogy bíztam és vártam, hogy rám találj.
Mondd meg miért, hogy egy percet sem hagytál, de milliót kaptál.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Te voltál az


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Mindig te voltál az első,
akkor is amikor egyedül 
álltam és zuhogott rám az eső.
Arra vártam, hogy itt legyél, 
de egyre erősebben fújt a szél.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Nem tudtam hova menekülni,
Nem tudtam felkészülni erre.
Attól kezdve nem létezel.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Te voltál az, kiért
feláldoztam volna mindent.
te voltál az, ki miatt nincs
már amiben hittem.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Te voltál az, kiért
Körbefutottam volna a földet,
Hogy felszárítsam a könnyed.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

( Könnyed, könnyed
Te voltál az, te voltál az, te voltál, te. )


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Miért folyik a könnyed?


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Pedig oly könnyedén kezelted
és észre sem vetted a
homokszemeket, amik egyre 
Csak hulltak míg el nem
múltak, a szerelmünk is így
tűnt el.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

A mai napig nem tűnt fel, de most már tudnod kell a fájdalom többé nem múlik e


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Te voltál az, kiért
feláldoztam volna mindent.
te voltál az, ki miatt nincs
már amiben hittem.
Te voltál az, kiért
Körbefutottam volna a földet,
Hogy felszárítsam a könnyed.


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

by Düki


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

No ennyi lett volna. Tudom, tudom kicsit csöpögős, de most ilyen hangulatom van.


----------



## dobokatica (2010 December 28)

*www01*

nem tudom,miröl írsz, de azért válaszolok,hogy gyűjtsem a pontokat.


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

mit írjak?


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01jan


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

most sincs ötletem...


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

02feb


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01febr


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01márc


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

fájdalmas


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01ápr


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

6
gyors volt


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01máj


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

7


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01jun


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

87 mire végzek


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

augusztus


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01jul


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

22:15


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01aug


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01szept


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

9 van hátra


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01okt


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

megint 8


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01nov


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

hét


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

01dec


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

hat


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0201


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

4


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0202


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

3


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0203


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

2


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0204


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

zéró


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0205


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0206


----------



## Kicsiboszika (2010 December 28)

Jó éjt! Én mára végeztem


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0208


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0209


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0210


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0211


----------



## papinka2 (2010 December 28)

0212


----------



## ratson (2010 December 28)

papinka2 írta:


> 0210



a


----------



## bukovencki (2010 December 29)

ez egy kissé nevetséges


----------



## bukovencki (2010 December 29)

nedej


----------



## bukovencki (2010 December 29)

*ed*

és még gyorsan is írtam


----------



## bukovencki (2010 December 29)

szerintem megvan a husz és még nem enged


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*elsö*

2010.dec.


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*második*

2010.dec.


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

három


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

négy


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

ötödik


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

hatodik


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

hetedik


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

Fogalmam sincs, hová írjam, de az oldal teljesen szétesik firefoxban. Segítsetek léci, mit állítsak át? Köszi!


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

Igyekszünk?


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

a1


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

a2


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

már 18


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

egy híján 20


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

a3


----------



## sikeréhes (2010 December 29)

húúúúsz


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

a4


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

buék!


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

sztyopuska lőjj


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

2222222


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

üzenet üzenet


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

20-1


----------



## sztyopuska (2010 December 29)

megvan a húsz!!!!!


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

no most mit írjak,


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

3333333333


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

lendvai


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

1515151515


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

16161616161616


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

17171717


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

tizennyoc


----------



## dzola82 (2010 December 29)

abc


----------



## dzola82 (2010 December 29)

...


----------



## dzola82 (2010 December 29)

232123


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

egy híján húsz


----------



## thotsa (2010 December 29)

végre valahára győzelem!


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

*buék*

boldog új évet mindenkinek


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

*bb*

helloka


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

*tag akarok lenni*

helo


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

nem tudom mikor???


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

*ss*

sietek


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

151515


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

ttttt


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

lassú vagyok


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

az internetem is lassú


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

232323


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

mikor leszek már tag


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

még 9 ugye?


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

*Koszonet*

Minden régi tagnak koszonom a segítséget az eligazodásban. Fantasztikusnak tartom az oldalt, és azt is értem, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell a 100%-os használathoz. Csak a kitartó emberek fognak 20 hozzászólni a témákhoz, akiket tényleg komolyan érdekel.


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

nekem is, együttérzek!


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

ez lehet hogy tényleg így van, jó hogy mondod!


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

*cc*

csizma


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

hu de jó neked, nekem még 10 kell...


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

Látom, hogy másis igyekszik nem csak én. Nem szoktam csak úgy írogatni, de nagyon izgalmassak a témák és sok fantasztikus témájú konyv elérheto, amit sajnos nem sikerult megvásárolnom.


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

...efg, háhá!


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

én meg azt se tudom hogy merre vagyok


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

igen ez valóban így, én most pl Franz Baron könyvére a hajtók


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

A mágikus idézés gyakorlatára


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

ami már megvan ugyan, de csak egy 110 megás, scennelt verzióban..


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

..a jó benne az, hogy a lapok rostjai szinte simíthatóak a képernyőn..


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

a rosz, hogy hiányzik a "főpapnő" fejezet ,illetve, hogy nehezen kezelhető


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

valaki segítsen


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

mi a para?


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

mond mit kell segíteni?


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

modtcza gyorsan, hátha tudok tenni valamit az érdekedben.


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

ollé, +1 a ráadás, és köszönöm!


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

valaki írjon már nekem


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 29)

bakker, most sem hagy letölteni..


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

hogy lessz husz hozzá szólásom nem értem


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

*regisztráció*

Sziasztok,

Már 2 hete próbálok összeszedni 20 hozzászólást, de nem találtam oda, remélem most már sikerülni fog,

Ide kell írnom??
Valaki segítsen?

Köszönöm?

sunce13:55:


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Nagyon szeretnék már bejutni, hogy tudjak mazsolázni, a minták között.

sunce13


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

mit kell csinálnom csak írogatok és nem tudom hogy lessz meg a 20 hol nézhetem meg ezt????


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok!

Hogy telt a Karácsony? Remélem senki sem beteg!

sunce13


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok,

Nálunk mind a 3 gyerek beteg,

sunce13


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok,

Itt most nem esik a hó, és nálatok?
sunce13


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok,

mindjárt megyek újra beiglit sütni, mert elfogyott!
sunce13


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok,

ha a gyereke meggyógyultak akkor tudunk menni szilveszterezni.
sunce13


----------



## KreLaci (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok!
Ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## KreLaci (2010 December 29)

Második?!


----------



## KreLaci (2010 December 29)

Én is azt gondolom hogy ide kell. Egy kicsit bonyolult a rendszer. Nem?


----------



## KreLaci (2010 December 29)

Én is szeretnék bejutni.


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

még csak két nap


----------



## lakesz (2010 December 29)

nagyon bonyolult hogy leszek én tag??


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

*kérdés*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



Tényleg nehezen lehet itt eligazodni


----------



## Maatkare (2010 December 29)

*Buék*

Mindenkinek Boldog Új Esztendőt Kívánok


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

*ismét kérdés*

legnagyobb kérdésem a következő: mint logopédus, keresgélek a neten, és sokszor idekerülök. Itt találok szenzációs címeket,majd meghalok, hogy elolvashassam. Regisztráltam, és most követelik a 20 hozzászólást....., dehát mihez szóljak hozzá, nem semmit nem hagy elolvasni, amit szeretnék? Egyáltalán, miért kell ennyire nehezen hozzáférhetővé tenni nagyon jól használható dolgokat. Most tényleg, miért fontos, hogy 20 valamit írjak ide.... Az előbb olvastam, hogy akár számokat, akár az ábc betűit , mindegy, csak írjak. DDDD Én dolgozó ember vagyok, olvasni szeretnék, és aztán kinyomtatni ami jó. De itt ez nem fog menni, ebben a tempóban. Valaki segítsen. Heni


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

*??*



tundike321 írta:


> hogy letoltsek



mikor lesz ebből húsz hozzászólás


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

abcd efgh


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

*????*

123456


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

nem szeretek feleslegesen írkálni, el akarom olvasni azt a cikket ami miatt idejöttem((


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

de már annyit küszködök itt, hogy lassan el is felejtem a címét.


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

éni péni jupiténi


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok,

Itt -10 fok odakint, nagyon hideg van jobb itt bent a melegben.

sunce13


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

nem akarok szavazást.... olvasni szeretnék olyan dolgokat, amiket itt titkolnakelőlem


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

mi értelme van most ennek, ha már megnézhettem volna, tudnék értelmeset hozzászólni, de előbb írok 20 üzit. Klassz


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

ec pecc kimehetsz


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

*hahó*

holnapután bejöhetsz


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

cérnára cinegére


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

ugorj cica az egérre


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok,

A férjem beszerelte az autónba a CD-s magnót, mert azt hozta a Jesszuska.

sunce13


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

hopp


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Tök jól működik!


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

távirányító is van hozzá,


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

*hehe*

hatan vannak a mi ludaink


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

már nem tudom mit is írjak


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

három szürke három fekete


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

gúnár gúnár


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

A mi ludaink 7-en vannak!


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

fehér gúnár gúnár az eleje


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

nálunk 4 lány 3 fiú


----------



## Henriette1 (2010 December 29)

kinek nincsen párja, keressen magának


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

nekem van


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

már csak 3-at írok


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

2-ő üzi


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

ez az uccsó üzi


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

abcd


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

efgh


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

30


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

29


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

28


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

27


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

már csak 9 keell


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

már csak 8


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

ábécé


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 29)

hu


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

kösszíí


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

jah még kell 2


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

Eur/usd


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

1 az utsóóó


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

Usd/jpy


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

Usd/chf


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

Forex


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## Celky (2010 December 29)

a


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## ronin73 (2010 December 29)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

három


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

nyolcadik utas a halál


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

Köszönöm a tanácsot, megfogadom.


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

tizenegy perc


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

a tizennégy karátos autó


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

tizenhat tonna fekete szén


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

tizennyolc jeruzsálem


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

Na végre 20


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

na meg a ráadás


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

húsz év múlva


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

Koszonet mindenkinek aki jótanácsokat adot nekem a csatszobában.


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

1:9:


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

3. Te vagy az én párom


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

ez most komoly?


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

szép kék az ég


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

tök jó


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

mendegél a mandarin . Dó


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

jártatok énekkarra


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

ott is hideg van?


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

hull a hó és hózik zikzikzik


----------



## misi07 (2010 December 29)

A tegnap meg 20-volt,ma19-ez van.


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

micimackó fázikzik


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

kakkukk


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

proba 1


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p3


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

vettem:cici:


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p4


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p6


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p8


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

megyek kanadába ,majd ha nekem sok pízem lesz


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

ez meg a 11.


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p13


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p15


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

p 18.


----------



## eveart86 (2010 December 29)

nem hinném hogy teljesen értelmetlen dolgokat kellene ahhoz írogatni,hogy elérjem a 20 hsz limitjét.de mindegy.valaki tudna nekem segíteni gyöngyözni?


----------



## türkiz (2010 December 29)

és megvan a 21. beírás! trallala


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

nem tudom hol járok


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

12?


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

Zotyó: a 12? már a 18
írja balról


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

megvagy a 14 az már a 20.


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## zotyo123 (2010 December 29)

Ó! Köszönöm Perfag!! További szép napot!!


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

még egy üzenet és letöltöm


----------



## perfag (2010 December 29)

az Internetet.


----------



## trotier (2010 December 29)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## trotier (2010 December 29)

Ez a számolás jó ötlet!


----------



## trotier (2010 December 29)

Lehet hogy én is alkalmazom


----------



## trotier (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## trotier (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## trotier (2010 December 29)

Most adok enni az ebemnek


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

*1 millió munkahely*

Új tag vagyok, most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólásomat.


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

Még egy pár bizottság itthon Magyarországon és tényleg lesz 1 millió új munkahely!


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

akkor elbeszélgetek magamban


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

itthon 17.42 van most


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

mennyi magyar él kinn Kanadában?


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

Látatlanban is tetszik Kanada. Zöld, tiszta levegő, kevés ember.


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

Keresnek gyógytornászt?


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

Szívesen kimennék.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Ne sírj, kabóca.
A szerelmes csillagok
sorsa is válás.

_ [Kobayashi Issa]_


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A száraz ágon
varjú telepedett meg.
Ősz van, este van.

[Matsuo Bashó]


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Szulák virága.
Tölcsérébe egy kislány
fújja az orrát.

[Kobayashi Issa]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

A *klasszikus nagybaracskai halászlé*t "Sobri" Farkas József szerint az alábbi módon kell
elkészíteni.​_Hozzávalók:​_2 db 1-1,5 kg-os ponty, 1 kg másfajta hal, 2 fej vöröshagyma, 2 db zöldpaprika (esetleg
cseresznyepaprika), 2 db paradicsom, 1-2 gerezd fokhagyma, 10 dkg pirospaprika, só, külön
főzött gyufaszál-tészta, egy nagy (13-15 literes) bogrács, hogy a hal a főzés során össze ne
törjön.​_Elkészítési módja:​_A friss halat megtisztítjuk, felbontjuk, mélyen irdaljuk, daraboljuk. Külön tesszük a halfejet,
hasaalját és farkát. A 6-7 cm-esre vágott haldarabokat besózzuk ás 1-2 óráig állni hagyjuk. A
bográcsba beletesszük a halfejet, hasaalját, farkát, s az apróra vágott vöröshagymát, majd
hozzáöntünk 5 liter vizet, s hozzáadjuk a paradicsomot, a zöldpaprikát, (cseresznyepaprikát), s
a fokhagymát. Ha a lé felforrt, belekeverjük a fűszerpaprikát is, s erős tűzön kb. 25 percig
főzzük. Ekkor beletesszük a haldarabokat, s - lassabb tűzön - még mintegy 18 percig főzzük.
A főzés befejezése előtt megkóstoljuk, s ha kell, sózzuk. A halszeleteket külön tányérra​szedjük, a lét pedig átszűrjük, s frissen kifőzött "gyufa-tésztával" kínáljuk.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

*Erdélyi rakott káposzta recep
alapanyag:​*•​​​​*fokhagyma*​*
*•​​​​*füstölt szalonna*​*
*•​​​​*fűszerpaprika*​*
*•​​​​*kolbász*​*
*•​​​​*rizs*​*
*•​​​​*savanyú káposzta*​*
*•​​​​*sertéshús*​*
*•​​​​*tejföl*​*
*•​​​​*vöröshagyma*​*
*•​​​​*zsír*​*
*•​​​​*120 perc felett*​*
*•​előkészület: 25 perc​•​főzés: 60 perc​•​sütés: 50 perc​*hozzávalók 6 főre​*•​1 kg savanyú káposzta​
• 70 dkg darált sertéshús​
• 10 dkg füstölt mangalica szalonna​
• 2 fej (kb 18 dkg ) vöröshagyma​•​1 duci gerezd fokhagyma​•​8 dkg zsír​
• 3 ek olaj​•​30 dkg rizs​•​20 dkg füstölt csípős kolbász​
• 2 tk só​•​1 mk őrölt bors​•​2 tk őrölt paprika​•​1 nagy pohár ( 3,75 dl ) tejföl​
• 1 db paradicsom​•​1 db zöldpaprika​•​1 ek zsemlemorzsa​*elkészítés​*1. A káposztát hideg vízzel egyszer átöblítjük és annyi vízben, ami éppen ellepi 60 percig
előfőzzük, majd leszűrjük.
2. Amíg a káposzta fő, a többi hozzávalót előkészítjük és megfőzzük.
3. A füstölt szalonnát felaprítjuk, kiolvasztjuk a zsírját és leszűrjük.
4. A kolbászt felkarikázzuk.
5. A hagymát felaprózzuk, a szalonnazsíron - amihez még további 5 dkg zsírt adunk - üvegesre
dinszteljük. Hozzáadjuk a darált húst, 1tk sót, az őrölt borsot, a zúzott fokhagymát és kb 20
percig tovább dinszteljük, ha szükséges 1-2 ek vizet öntünk alá.
6. Mielőtt levesszük a tűzröl, beletesszük a kolbászkarikákat és 1 tk őrölt paprikát.
7. A rizst megmossuk és 2 ek olajon megfuttatjuk, felöntjük fél liter vízzel, hozzáadunk 1 tk sót
és 15-20 perc alatt félpuhára főzzük.
8. Egy sütőedényt a maradék 3 dkg zsírral kikenünk és 1ek zsemlemorzsával beszórunk.
9. Először beleterítjük a káposzta 1/3 részét, amire ráterítjük a rizs felét, majd erre tesszük a
darált hús felét, rászeljük a paradicsomot és a zöldpaprikát, majd megismételjük a
rétegezést.
10.Felülre káposzta kerül, amire rásímítjuk az előzőleg 1 ek olajjal elkevert tejfölt és
meghintjük 1 tk őrölt paprikával.​11.Előmelegített sütőben 200 C°-on kb 50 perc alatt szép pirosra sütjük.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Csak lassan, szépen;
gondosan mászd meg, csiga,
a Fuji hegyét.

[Kobayashi Issa]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

*Kínai sertéshús tojásos rizzsel recept​*•​Szólj hozzá​
•​Saját receptkönyvbe​•​Ezt ma elkészítem​•​Küldd el​
•​| Oszd meg:​•
•​*alapanyag:​*•​​​​*barna cukor*​*
*•​​​​*fokhagyma*​*
*•​​​​*kínai ötfűszer-keverék*​*
*•​​​​*paprika*​*
*•​​​​*rizs*​*
*•​​​​*sertéshús*​*
*•​​​​*sárgarépa*​*
*•​​​​*tojás*​*
*•​​​​*zöldborsó*​*
*•​​​​*étkezési keményítő*​*
kategória:​*•​​​​*kínai*​*
*•​​​​*egytálétel*​*
*•​​​​*recept*​*
*•​​​​*főétel*​*
*•​​​​*közepes*​*
*•​​​​*bármikor*​*
*•​​​​*átlagos*​*
*•​​​​*ebéd*​*
*•​​​​*vacsora*​*
*•​​​​*4 főre*​*
*•​​​​*30-60 perc*​*
*•​előkészület: 20 perc​•​főzés: 15 perc​*hozzávalók 4 főre​*•​200 g rizs​
• 350 g szűzpecsenye​
• 2 tk kínai ötfűszer-keverék​
• 25 g étkezési keményítő​•​3 tojás​•​25 g barna cukor​•​2 ek olaj​•​1 vöröshagyma, apró kockákra vágva​•​2 gerezd fokhagyma​•​100 g sárgarépa, kockákra vágva​•​1 piros paprika, kockákra vágva​•​100 g zöldborsó​•​15 g vaj​•​só​•​bors​*story​*Ízesíthetjük egy kis szójaszósszal is, de anélkül is jó volt.​*elkészítés​*1. A rizst megmossuk. Majd enyhén sós vízben megfőzzük. Leszűrjük.
2. A szűzpecsenyét megmossuk, szárazra töröljük, vékony szeletekre vágjuk.
3. Az ötfűszer-keveréket elkeverjük az étkezési keményítővel, 1 tojással és a cukorral. A húst
hozzáadjuk, és jól összekeverjük.
4. Az olajat felforrósítjuk egy wokban. A húst benne ropogósra sütjük, majd kivesszük, és
melegen tartjuk.
5. A wokba tesszük most a hagymát, paprikát, sárgarépát, zöldborsót és a zúzott fokhagymát,
és 5 percig sütjük.
6. A húst visszatesszük a wokba, a rizst is hozzáadjuk, és további 5 percig sütjük.
7. A megmaradt 2 tojást felverjük, sózzuk, borsozzuk.
8. A vajat egy serpenyőben felforrósítjuk, majd hozzáadjuk a felvert tojásokat, és egy omlettet​sütünk. Az omlettet vékony csíkokra vágjuk, és a rizses húshoz keverjük


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A bronzharangra
pilangó telepedett;
alussza álmát.

[Yosa Buson]


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Tavaszi eső.
Darázsfészkeket önt el
tető-szivárgás.

[Matsuo Bashó]


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Drága barátom,
felhők választanak el:
vadliba-búcsú.
[Matsuo Bashó]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Nem a szervezés és nem az üzemek termelése a legfontosabb dolog valamely ország vagy nép életében. Hanem az erkölcs. Mert ahol ez nincs, ott semmi sincs.Nem a szervezés és nem az üzemek termelése a legfontosabb dolog valamely ország vagy nép életében. Hanem az erkölcs. Mert ahol ez nincs, ott semmi sincs.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

SZILVIÁRÓL

Azt mondod gyereked van tőlem s jársz a nyakamra.
Szilvia, furcsa e vád s jogtalan is, kicsikém.
Mert ha te dús tövisek közt jársz, mondd, így keseregsz-e:
Vérzik a lábam, s jaj, épp ez a tüske hibás!

[Janus Pannonius]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Én csak jót akartam. - Az ember mindig azt képzeli, hogy tudja, mivel tesz jót a másik embernek, pedig dehogyis tudja. Én csak jót akartam. - Az ember mindig azt képzeli, hogy tudja, mivel tesz jót a másik embernek, pedig dehogyis tudja. Agatha ChristieAgatha Christie


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

Ha tud valaki állást, szóljon!


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Semmi sem egyszerűbb, mint elítélni a gonosztevőt, és semmi sem nehezebb,Semmi sem egyszerűbb, mint elítélni a gonosztevőt, és semmi sem nehezebb, mint megérteni őt. mint megérteni őt.


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

holnap folytatom


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

A legnagyobb ára annak van, A legnagyobb ára annak van, ami sosem lehet a tiéd.ami sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

a Karambol c. filmet szeretném majd letölteni


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Mindenki annyit ér, amennyit Mindenki annyit ér, amennyit az a dolog ér, amit elérni igyekszik.az a dolog ér, amit elérni igyekszik.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Jobb a vakság, mint a gonosz tekinteJobb a vakság, mint a gonosz tekintet.t.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

LÚCIÁRA

Lúcia, gyakni akarsz. Jó, benne vagyok, de csak akkor,
hogyha a hátulsód nem muzsikál ezalatt.
Megfogadod? Nem elég! Adj, kérlek, zálogot is rá!
Nos, mi az? Így se kiván állni - kötélnek öcsim?

[Janus Pannonius]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Mély a víz, hát vigyázz jól,
Csónakban táncolsz!Mély a víz, hát vigyázz jól,
Csónakban táncolsz!


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

ezer éve meg akarom nézni


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Ha valamit erőből csinálsz és nem ésszel, nem fog működni.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Olykor jobb magunkban tartani azt, amit tudunk.


----------



## budspencer01 (2010 December 29)

biztos jó


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy búslakodjunk!


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Veszedelmes lelkiismeretlenség: az időt nem becsülni.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

LÚCIÁRÓL

Lúcia már lefeküdt, széttárva ajánlja a testét,
S már felemelt lábát érzem a vállaimon:
Íme, mikor szörnyen megdördül az alfele, mintha
Felhőből villám csapna le nyár idején.
Megrettenve hagyok mindent, beborítom az orrom,
Kedvem már lekonyult, szégyenem el-tovaűz.
Lúcia, ágyékod nekem így örömöt sose ád majd,
Fékezd alfeledet, hagyja el ezt a szokást.

[Janus Pannonius]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

A "nem" és "igen" kurta szavak, de hosszú megfontolást kívánnak.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

TEKLÁRA


Úgy tűnt, Alkméné vagy Andromakhé, ki elém állt,
oly cselesen dagadó, csábteli volt cicomád.
Ám ha lehúzod a göncöd, Teklám, rémes a látvány:
egy behemót, csupa csont, tolla kihullt bagolyé.

[Janus Pannonius]


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Figyeld a tengert, és látni fogsz.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Aki jól lát, az előre lát. A látás művészete - az élet művészete.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Aki a látszatra ügyel, elveszíti a lényeget.


----------



## istvan917 (2010 December 29)

Addig tiéd a szó, míg ki nem mondtad.


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

A


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

4. A


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Az ellenség felmérésekor mindig nyolc körülményt kell figyelembe venned, amelyek esetében felveheted vele a harcot, és nem kell jóslatra várnod.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Az első: viharos szélben, rendkívüli hidegben, amikor az ellenséges katonák korán keltek útra és erőltetett menetben haladnak, jeget törnek, hogy átkeljenek a gázlón, és nem ügyelnek a rájuk leselkedő veszélyekre.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A második: ha nyár derekán, mikor perzselő hőség tombol, későn keltek útra, és pihenő nélkül haladnak gyorsan előre nyomulva, éheznek, szomjaznak, és még hosszú út áll előttük.


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

Abc


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A harmadik: ha az ellenséges seregek sokáig késlekedtek, élelmük elfogyott, a száz családnév viselői sértődöttek és mérgesek, több rossz előjel jelenik meg, és a tisztek képtelenek rendet teremteni.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A negyedik: ha az ellenséges hadsereg készletei kimerültek, ha fogytán a tűzifájuk és a szénájuk, gyakorta borult az ég és esik, sehol sem tudnak harácsot szedni, hogy készleteiket pótolják.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

Az ötödik: ha seregük létszáma kevés, a terepviszony számukra előnytelen, az embereik és lovaik betegek és kimerültek, és nem számíthatnak a négy szomszédjuk segítségére.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A hatodik: ha alkonyatkor még hosszú út áll előttük, tisztjeik és katonáik a nehéz munkától kimerültek, nincs mit enniük, vértjeiket leoldották és pihennek.


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A hetedik: ha a hadvezérük gyönge, a hivatalnokok könynyelműek, a tisztek és a közkatonák nem kitartóak, a három sereg többször is megriad, és hadseregük minden segítség nélkül maradt.


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

A-b


----------



## kroy4816 (2010 December 29)

A nyolcadik: a hadrendjük még nem állt fel biztosan, a tábort még nem verték fel, veszélyes területen haladnak, vagy hegyszorosban kelnek át, így félig fedezékben, félig védtelenül vannak.


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

B-c


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

még 9


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

20


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## malacka9 (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## tamira_ (2010 December 29)

és zéró


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

nyolc


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

kilenc


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

tiz


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

11


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

Alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

12


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

még 13 kell


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

12 me too


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

mindenkinek küldök mosolyt 11x


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 29)

*re*

13


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

*hozzászólás visszaszámlálás*

és már nem is tudom, hogy hol jártam


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

hűűű már csak 7 üzit kell írnom


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

Végre valamilyen szinten lehet kommunikálni az internettel, és már megvan az 50%. szuper.


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

nekem is nagyon lassú a netem


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

és már csak 4


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

és maradt 3!


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

maradt 2... egyre izgisebb


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

és 1! ez már döfi


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

Ha a felén túl vagyunk ez azt jelenti, hogy kezdodik a visszaszámlálás.


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

Heuréka! megvan a 20 hozzászólásom!  
Kezdhetem az angol tanulást 
Puszi mindenkinek!


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

Jó látni amikor mások orulnek és tudom, hogy azonos cél felé haladunk=20 és még 1 nap


----------



## andrea16 (2010 December 29)

A legjobb ezt az interntes oldalt a csatszobában kezdeni, fantasztikusak a tagok segítenek és sok jótanáccsal látnak el. mégegyszer koszonet minden segítségért.


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 29)

alfa


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 29)

delta


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

Nem tudom ennek mi az értelme.


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

--de nem is keresem


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

van értelme még nem látom


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

hogy csinál az ember hülyét magából


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

12345


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

Most várom hogy teljen az idő


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

valaki megírná, ennek mi az értelme?


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

Álmomban két macska voltam


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

és vitatkoztam magammal


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

hali


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

A felén már túl vagyok


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

van egy gem wk 2 hangszerem kellene nekem jó stilusok


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

neked is hali


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

szeretném már letölteni valamit


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

én is szeretem a zenét


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

ahhoz látni kellene megéri-e a befektetett energia


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

kinek van meg az andergrand ütem ujjab verzioja???


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

addigra megvirrad


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

cba


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

tizenhat


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

tizenhét


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

hmm.......


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

... mindjárt ugrik a


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

meg valami jó kis mulatos nem gagyi kellene van nekem is sok ütemeim küldök énishh ha kell valakinek


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

majom a ....


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

irj ha kell


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

vízbe!!!!!


----------



## phoboss1 (2010 December 29)

Bem számolsz elég gyorsan


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

haho


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

hihi


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

Hogy a faágak a télidőben


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

sokáig őrzik még a hóesést,


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

hogy végül, mint egy passióban


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

minden együtt van, ház meg erdő.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

„A lemenő nap szálkamezejében”


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

hogy egyremegy, ki sétál, egy baka


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

vagy egy világszép félkegyelmű lány,


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

mindezt tudtam, és mégse volt elég.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

_(Pilinszky János: Mégse)_


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

kinek van korg pa 50


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

akinek van az irjon nekem


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

majd töltök énishh fel stilusokat


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

ha meg engedik majd


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

van egy jó pár nekem is tööbbb 10 ezer


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

fel töltök szivessen majd 
jó kis oldal


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

sokan mondták nekem hogy jó kis oldal ez


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

igen a legjobb(Y)


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 29)

igy van a legjobb(Y)jó ez a kis csapat(Y)


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

June 29th.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

I gotta get in shape now.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

Too much sittin’ is ruinin’ my body.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

Too much abuse has gone on for too long.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

From now on, it will be fifty push-ups each morning, fifty pull-ups.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

There’ll be no more pills,


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

there’ll be no more bad food,


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

no more destroyers of my body.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

From now on, it will be total organization.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

Every muscle must be tight.


----------



## St4nt0N (2010 December 29)

_(Travis Bickle, Taxi Driver)
_


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

A világ összes magyarját ...


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...testvéremnek tekintem.


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

Ez alól...


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...csak azok kivételek,...


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...akik ezt az erőlködésemet...


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...kategorikusan visszautasítják!


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

Tartsunk tehát össze testvéreim...,


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...és ne hagyjuk, hogy...


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...mindig az aktuális politikai szélirány határozza meg...,


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...hogy ki a magyar, és ki a magyarabb!


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

"Akinek van humorérzéke, az mindent tud. ...


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

...Akinek nincs, az mindenre képes."


----------



## gyulavitéz (2010 December 29)

/Karinthy Frigyes/


----------



## majtopi (2010 December 29)

Karinthy mondásai jók és ülnek!


----------



## majtopi (2010 December 29)

Kedvenceim közé tartozik az "Így irtok ti" című remekmű.


----------



## majtopi (2010 December 29)

Ha szereti még valaki, lehet hozzászólni!


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

14


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

na végre


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

hogy hozzá tudok szólni


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

eddig valahogy nem jelent meg ez az ablak


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

nagyon sokáig kerestem


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

remélem


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

hogy


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

nem lesz hiába


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

9


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

15


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

20


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

21


----------



## csivasz (2010 December 30)

22


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

16


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

17


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

18


----------



## jafarka (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

Na még 10!


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

már csak 9!


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

de lehet hogy csak 8?


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

7


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## trotier (2010 December 30)

::::)))))


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

19


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

nagyon hideg van


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

mennenk szankozni


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

alig varom a bulit


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

nagyon boldog vagyok


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

erika


----------



## blondietymy (2010 December 30)

*re*

20


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

timike


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

edina


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

alig


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

varom


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

a szilveszteri


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

bulit


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

Boldog


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

uj


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

evet


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

kivanok


----------



## Fannamari (2010 December 30)

mindenkinek !!!!


----------



## mixer2 (2010 December 30)

Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt.


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok! Akkor hát kezdődjön a 20-as vágta!


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Nemdebár -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

dedebár -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

ugyebár -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Zanzibár -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

erdőben -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

berdőben -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

árkon -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

bokron -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

megy -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

mendegél -


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Na mibe botlik?


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Na mibe csetlik?


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Egy rádióba.


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Még egy rádióba.


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Gondoltuk megkeressük.


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Gondoltuk hazavisszük.


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

Már


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

nem


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

emlékszem


----------



## artur.polar (2010 December 30)

hol olvastam...


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok. Uj vagyok még itt, nem is igazodom el rendesen. Itt láttam hogy Artur.polár irt, hogy olvasott valamit. Kérdezném, hogy mit olvbastál?


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Én is szivesen olvasok. Jelenleg Ribka Zoltán megzenésitett verseit hallgatom


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Tetszik nagyon


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Jó lenne, ha tudnék beszélgetni itt is az élet dolgairól,,irodalomról, zenéről


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Szeretem a képzőművészeteket is


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Könyebb lenne irni, ha itt lenne valaki, akivel megoszthatnám a gondolataimat


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Jelenleg nem látok itt senkit, ezért csak annyit irok, hogy Budapest-i vagyok


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Szeretek Budapesten élni. Szeretem a nagyváros zajait, a hangulatát


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Látom Artur -nak már megvana a 20 hozzászólása


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Örülnék, ha nekem is meglenne


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Talán könnyebben bekapcsolódhatnék a fórumokba


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

a


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Legfőképp az irodalmat kedvelem, annak minden ágazatát


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

b


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Itt is olvastam kortárs irodalom témájában nagyon jó irásokat


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

c


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Igazán öröm ennyi tehetséget olvasni


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

d


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

A zenei oldalakat még meg sem néztem


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

e


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

f


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Szivesen böngészek az irások között


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

g


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

h


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Szivesen hozzászólok témákhoz


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

i


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Általában van véleményem


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Amihez meg nem értek, ott meg nagyon jó tájékozódni


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

k


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

s ha nem értek valamihez, ott csak tanulok és annak is örülök nagyon


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

l


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

m


----------



## Gyertyafény (2010 December 30)

Hát elbeszélgettem itt magammal. Remélem ez nem marad igy


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

bocsánat


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

n


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

szia


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok! Remélem jó helyen járok?


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

majd próbálok veled beszélgetni,


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Szép volt a karácsonyod?


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

de egyenlőre igyekszem


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

20 hozzászólást megszerezni


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Nagyon jó ez a lehetőség.


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

hogy majd tudjak letölteni


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Látom nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

Katka, ha engem kérdezel, akkor igen, bár kicsit rohanós


----------



## elke (2010 December 30)

Még kettő Christatska és köszönöm szépen. A többi gyűjtésed is elhoztam ide. További jó fórumozást mindenkinek és Örömökben Gazdag Új Évet!


P.S.: Ügyesek vagytok


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

Köszönöm szépen Elke


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

Még egyszer bocsánat, hogy belerondítottam az ezo-zene hanganyag topikba, mert igazán az érdekelne


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Christatska (2010 December 30)

ez most mi is akar lenni??


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Nagyon szeretném a 20 hozzá szólást elérni.


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Olvasom és azt hittem nekem szól amit írtál.Mostmár nem tudom.Bocsi.De örülök neked.Látom már elérted a bűvös 20at.Gratulálok!


----------



## tricolor (2010 December 30)

Gyűjtők a 20 hsz-re


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

gyúrok


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

énvagyoka mumus


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Nocsak!Az előbb csak úgy eszembe jutott ez a szó.Most látom van ilyen nevű tag is!Tricolor


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

és pont a te h szólásod alá írtam.Az alfa...ról jutott eszembe


----------



## zsetonos (2010 December 30)

sziasztok


----------



## zsetonos (2010 December 30)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Birokatka (2010 December 30)

Helló zsetonos!


----------



## zsetonos (2010 December 30)

halihó


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

szia zsetonos


----------



## thetan1615 (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

1615 a születési dátumod?


----------



## laknet (2010 December 30)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## laknet (2010 December 30)

asdf jklé


----------



## laknet (2010 December 30)

krokett


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Remélem sikerül!


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Megpróbáltam mindkettő topikban, talán jó lesz.


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

A türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## Gabriel456 (2010 December 30)

sziasztok


----------



## Gabriel456 (2010 December 30)

nálatok is hideg van?


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Dermesztő hideg van!


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Kezdődik a visszaszámlálás!


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Boldog újévet!
Happy New Year!
Akemashite Omedetou Gozaimasu!
Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!
Feliz ano novo!
Srećna Nova Godina!


(magyar-angol-japán-walesi-portugál-szerb)


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Van még 19.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Itt van még egy.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Na már csak 17 van hátra.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Most már eggyel kevesebb.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Csapjunk hozzá még egyet.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Így gyűlik a sok üzenet.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Egyre kevesebb van már hátra.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Lesz ebből még valami, máma.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Kell ez a kis szenvedés, hogy legyen sok könyvem.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Most tartok a felénél.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Nincs is sok már hátra.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Zargatnak közben a főzéssel.Mindjárt vissza térek.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Na most meg a mosás szólt közbe.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Kész a mosás itt a teregetés ideje.


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

**

Füli még nem vacsorázott...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

Vacak se...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...és Jerry sem...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

hahóóó, van itt valaki?


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...vagy csak én gyűjtögetek?


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

ez így elég unalmas...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...de mindegy, 20 kell...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...akkor gyerünk...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

123456


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...how are you?


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...Y hope, fine...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

Füles már eszik...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...a másik két oroszlán is...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...én is éhes vok...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...már csak 5 kell...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...biztos ennek is megvan az értelme...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...de egyelőre nem tudom, h mi...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

...ééééés mindjáááááárt megvan...


----------



## greenapple (2010 December 30)

20 !!!!!!!!!!!!! Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Volt egyszer egy mesebolt


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

abban minden mese volt


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Fiókjában törpék ültek


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Vizilányok hegedültek


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Öreganyók szőttek-fontak


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Apró manók táncba fogtak


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Kaszás pók varrt az ablakban


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Lidérc ugrált az udvarban


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

A lámpában ecet égett


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Az egylábú kettőt lépett


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Cégére egy tündér volt


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Ilyen volt a mesebolt


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

őőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

óóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Már nem tudom követni se hol tartok, de itt a következő.


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

hull a hó és hózik


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

Micimackó fázik


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

16 Akkor itt a következő.


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

boldog


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

új


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Lassan végére érünk már, csak kitartás.


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

évet


----------



## darlingbebi (2010 December 30)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Már csak kettő van hátra.


----------



## gnesilo (2010 December 30)

Na és itt az utolsó. Köszönök mindent.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

*Varó Dani : Boldogság*

*Boldogság *

A tévéhez leültünk
megnézni azt a filmet,
miről a műsorújság
megírta, hogy nagyon sok
vér fog majd folyni benne,
és ennek mind a ketten
örültünk, mert szeretjük
a filmeket, amikben
nagyon sok vér folyik. Te
két fázós lábad akkor
pólóm alá bedugtad,
kis talpad ráhelyezted
kövér, meleg hasamra,
úgy néztük ezt a filmet,
pisztáciát is ettünk.
De gyorsan elfogyott, és
félóra múlva kábé
szép, szőkített fejecskéd
a mellkasomra tetted,
én kissé hátradőltem,
a vállad átkaroltam,
és elnyomott az álom.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

*Varró Dani: Boldogság folyt.*

Most arra ébredek fel, hogy vége már a filmnek, a farpofák sajognak, jól elzsibbadt a lábam, és el van gémberedve a vállam is rohadtul, fejem nem dönthetem meg, nincsen mögötte támasz, valami ócska pornót sugároz a csatorna, éjfél is régen elmúlt. A távirányitóért nyúlnék, de el nem érem, van egy pohárnyi kólám, miből kiment a szénsav, de azt sem érem el, mert te rajtam fekszel éppen, szemed becsukva tartod, a szád kinyitva félig, meleg fuvallatocskák szállnak nyakamra onnét. Kívánhatnék-e többet?


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

*Cossante a lehányt küszöbről*

Mikor a küszöböt lehánytad, és a nedves
szivaccsal feltöröltem. Emlékszel arra, kedves?
Arra a pillanatra.

Mikor lehánytad a küszöböt, és a sárga
szivaccsal feltöröltem, emlékszel arra, drága?
Arra a pillanatra.

Lehánytad, feltöröltem. Emlékszel arra, kedves?
Semmit se tartva bent, úgy tűnt, magadhoz engedsz.
Arra a pillanatra.

Szivaccsal feltöröltem, emlékszel arra, drága?
Magadhoz engedtél a bensődet kitárva.
Arra a pillanatra.

Féltél, megárt a bimbózó romantikának,
ha otthonodban a küszöbre hányni látlak
abban a pillanatban.

Féltél, a láng lelankad hamvadó üszökre,
ha látlak otthonodban hányni a küszöbre,
abban a pillanatban.

Kit otthonodban a küszöbre hányni látlak,
ahogy te, úgy kitisztult bennem a vágy irántad.
Abban a pillanatban.

Kit látlak otthonodban hányni a küszöbre,
bennem a szerelem is így tisztult ki szebbre.
Arra a pillanatra.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

*Varró Dani: Metró*

*Metró *

Hát elkapott ma, kiscicám,
az ellenőr a metrón.
Nem volt érvényes matricám,
kívánom, bárha lett vón.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

Leszállított – az alagút
most énelőttem ásít,
s eljutnom több mint bonyolult
a kívánt állomásig.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

S míg kattog egyre távolabb
haladva lent a metró,
halkan kattog a bőr alatt
az ember szíve dettó.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

Ó, bár ne kéne lógnia,
föladva minden elvét!
Ez itt egy allegória,
ha nem tűnt volna fel még.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

Hisz látod, éppen így megyek
hogy földerítsem, úgy ám,
felszín alatti énedet
a lélek mélyvasútján.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

De megvívnám bár érted, ó,
én héroszok tusáját,
nem jutok el hozzád a szó
szűk labirintusán át.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

S a vágy metróján, hol az ok 
zord ellenőre szétcsap, 
mint potyautas utazok, 
azt kell hogy mondjam, én csak.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

Mert nincsen matricám, se más, 
jegy, bérlet, bármi érvény, 
a benned rejlő állomást 
hogy egyszer is elérném.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

S meglelve benned messzi, tág, 
mély állomások mását, 
meghallanám a bőrön át 
a szíved kattogását.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

Varró Dani
*[De mit vesződöm én…] *

_De mit vesződöm én tevéled, édes, annyit? _
_A stressz, a félsz, a hiszti, a nyűgök, macerák… _
_Mind többször már a gond szívünkben ablakot nyit, _
_s a szógégénkbe hátrál, akár egy pici rák. _


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

_Elég idült idill ez, még hogyha idill is. _
_A szíved az enyémmel nem kompatibilis. _
_Bőrünkből szikra pattan, ha megfogod kezem. _
_Nem illünk össze, drága, mit szépítsünk ezen. _


----------



## qwertie (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

_De gomblukunkat mégis egymás hiánya lakja, _
_és elválásaink megannyi kis patakja _
_a visszaérkezés tavába fut be, lásd. _


----------



## qwertie (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

_Elhagylak, s lépteim megint mögéd szegődnek. _
_Mert nem szerettem én még senkit így előtted, _
_és nem tudok utánad szeretni senki mást._


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

* Varró Dániel: *


ESZEDBE JUT, HOGY ESZEDBE NE JUSSON

Eszedbe jut, hogy eszedbe ne jusson
valahogy mégis elfelejteni,
leírod, aláhúzod, kiragasztod,
szamárfülecskét hajtogatsz neki,


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

kisimítod, odateszed a székre,
az ágy mellé, hogy szem előtt legyen,
leülsz, kötsz egy csomót a lepedőre,
elalszol, elfelejted, hirtelen


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

eszedbe jut, felugrasz, zsebre vágod,
a szíved közben összevissza ver,
sehogy sem hiszed el, hogy ott van nálad,


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

kihúzod, megtapogatod, de mindjárt el is teszed, és ráhúzod a cipzárt - mikor megnyugszol, akkor veszted el.


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

Erika írta... Kedves Dani
Elöször is gratulálok, ily fiatalon bekerült a érettségi tételek közé
tudom nem vagyok már fiatal a magam 35 évével... de egyszerűen csüngtem a könyvein...és mit nem adnék, ha ezt a tételt húznám ki
Egy versen mosolyogtam is... "Állok a Moszkva-téri Mc Donalds elött..."... izgi ott dolgozom..  na nem az étteremben, hanem a munkaügyi kp-ban Köszönöm az élményeket


----------



## Acapulco (2010 December 30)

*Amorf Ördögök- Zöld Hullám*

A régi utcákba néz a nap.
Az utak folyók, az autók halak.
Úszunk ketten a rakparton épp.
A zöld hullám sodor, a város nyakék.
A gallérja kék az égnek.
A lég kissé párás. A hajad ma szép!
Sziréndal szól, a szív dala tán.
Meglódul velünk a karaván.

Kátyús a táj, az út dobál.
A fejre sapka, a nyakba sál.
Felszállnak a nagy télködök.
Tavasz lesz! Bevert könyök
Jelzi jöttét. Szeretni kell!
A rossz dolgokat az söpri el.
Na akadj horogra! Maradj! Nekem
Bármily szar is, ez szerelem!


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Szerettettel köszöntök mindenkit első belépésem alkalmából!


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Boldog új évet kívánok minden magyar testvéremnek a Földön!


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Hszi-csün:A császárlány panasza


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

A népem adott férjhez engem,


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

s mostan Kelet határinál


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

élek idegenben,


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

uram Vu-sun király.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Sátor a házam énnekem,


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

és ponyva itt a fal,


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

nyershús a napi ételem


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

és kancatej az ital.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Tegnap arra ébredtem hogy holnap van.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Mindig haza vágyom azóta,


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

a szívemen a bánat.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

A huszadik hozzászólás után elmegyek a holdra.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Jaj,bár lehetnék sárga gólya,


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

hogy vissza találjak.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ma reggel 21 órakor megebédeltem.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Ce-jealok


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Még egy ilyen hozzászólást tőlem és nagyon morcos leszek.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Ce-je Dalok


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ez nem vicces egyáltalán.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Ablak-vánkosomról nézek a szabadba.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Lassú a net is most meg.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Te megálltál egy pillanatra.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Na jó akkor holnapra megcsinálom a két éves házi feladatomat.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

De meddig tart a kedvességed?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Naná hiszen elfogyott a gomb a billentyűzetemről.


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Mit adhatok a víg-merész szavakra?


----------



## kapitany007 (2010 December 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

kifogyott az asztal az egerem alól is.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ilyen irracionális beszélgetésben még nem volt részem soha.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Na jó még 10 ilyen értelmes hozzászólás tőlem és a Nobel díj is az enyém


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Csak írogatok,hogy meglegyen a kötelező bejegyzés szám!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

De az irodalmi Nobel díj ám nem más!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Akkor jobb ha kreatívabb leszel mert elfogy a szöveg hamarosan.


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Ahogy olvasom,nem én vagyok egyedül!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Üdvözöllek Benneteket!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ja meg lassan licenc fogja védeni a szavakat is és akkor nem tudunk már ingyen beszélni sem...


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Sosem vagyunk egyedül mint látod még akkor sem amikor azt hisszük


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Érdekes,hogy ilyenkor nem jut semmi az ember eszébe!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Valaki segítsen mert kifogyott az áram a számítógépből!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Szerintem majd kitalálnak rá valamit!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

De csak erősen tettetjük hogy nem tudunk semmit sem.


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Elemmel nem működik?


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ja és juteszembe mentsük meg a világot minél hamarabb.


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Működik csak az a baj hogy a kanalakat elloptam a menzáról...


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

A nick neved írd be!Szerintem attól is elindul!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Most is azzal üzemel... különben hogyan írnék szerinted ide?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Kanalat?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Villát kellett volna!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Abba már van egy kis ménkű!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

A fórum leterheltségének 90% át ezek az üzenetek okozzák de azért örültem a kellemes megismerésednek további szép estét


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Már mint a villámban!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Most nézem,nem lakunk messze egymástól!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Az biztos!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ja egyébként nem de mivel a kanadai fórum keresztül jó beszélgetni ezért az üzenetek megkerülik a világot egyszer kétszer mire elérnek hozzánk


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Nem tudom,mi az értelme az ilyen kikötéseknek!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

A kreativitás...


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Hál 'Istennek,nem nekünk kell lefutni!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Kissé tovább tartana!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Várjál csak majd lesz egy új szabály mikor eléred a 20 -ik hozzászólást


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Időnk az van bőven!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Csak azt nem árulják ám el előre különben ki bohóckodna itt a fórumon 20 hozzászóláson keresztül?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Lassan meg is lesz az előírt adag!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Majd csak kiderül!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Na írsz még kettőt és továbbléphetsz a második szintre... új kihívásokkal...


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

A Tied már túl is szárnyalta!A végén még piros pontot is kapsz!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Ugye 20-nak kell lenni?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Mert akkor már nekem is elég!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Olyan ez,mint a játék?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Ha teljesítem feljebb kerülök?


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ez egy függőség.. ha elkezded nem lehet abbahagyni


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

De jó!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Ez csak ilyen beugratás volt hogy írjunk ide 20-at mert tudták hogy utána nem állunk le mert képtelenség


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Dehogy nem!Csak megnyomom a gombot és kész!Nem cigaretta ez!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

aha aztán próbáld meg megállni két percen keresztül hogy ne írj ide semmit


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Most viszont elmegyek egy tüdőropit elszívni!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Nekem másfél perc után már remeg a billentyűzetem nélküle


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Amikor elkezdtem,fogalmam sem volt,hogy mit fogok itt brillírozni!Ketten könnyebb volt összehozni!Köszönöm Neked!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Elvonóra visznek... neeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

én is új vagyok


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

és megtaláltam ezt a topikot


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

és most gyűjtögetek


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

A következő áldozat


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

aztán körülnézek még itt az oldalon


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

mert sok jót hallottam erről


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Én is így voltam


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

áldozat?


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Innen nincs menekvés


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

lehet függő leszek?


----------



## gzsofi (2010 December 30)

ajajj


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

*Én vagyok a **Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez topik fantomja
*


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Megvolt a cigi,most elköszönök Tőled,megyek dobok egy kicsit a majomnak!Jó éjszakát és,ha nem találkoznánk már addig,nagyon boldog új évet kívánok!Üdv,András


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

És ugyan úgy mint elődeim senkinek sem kegyelmezek...


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Boldogat neked is pár perc múlva úgyis visszajössz
üdv szintén András


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

*Én vagyok a **Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez topik fantomja

Ez igaz?
*


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Így igaz


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Még el sem mentem!Lehet,hogy itt ragadok?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

No né csak!Állandó tag!Nem semmi!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Lassan két felhasználónak elegendő hozzászólásom is lesz...
Lehet hogy nyitok egy komment kereskedést új tagoknak


----------



## csomborgo (2010 December 30)

a jelek szerint időrosta működik?
rég jártam erre, hozzászólásaim és feltöltéseim kihulltak?
Cs


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Lehet hogy itt ragadsz?
Már abban a pillanatban itt ragadtál hogy bejöttél erre e topikra...


----------



## csomborgo (2010 December 30)

kár, mert valamit meg szerettem volna nézni


----------



## csomborgo (2010 December 30)

na mindegy, megyek tovább


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Meglestem az oldalad,de nem lettem okosabb!


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Nem is arra találták ki hogy okosodjon az ember tőle


----------



## Atomraider (2010 December 30)

Azt hiszem nyugdíjba megyek


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

első


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

második


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Sajnos ehhez még nem lövök,újonc vagyok!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

harmadik


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

bárcsak esne végre a hó!!! : )


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Lesz még több is!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

negyedik


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

ötödik


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Nekem nem hiányzik!Akkor befuccsol a holnapi napom!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

vagy hatodik


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

holnap szilveszter


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

ma van a szülinapom


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

remek a hangulatom


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

még mennyi van hátra?


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

na nézzük, hogyan működnek itt a dolgok


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Nem szeretném eldobni a vasat!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

36


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

csak mi hárman vagyunk ébren?


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

egy - megérett a meggy : ))


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Gratulálok a szülinapodon,és sok boldogságot kívánok!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

itt este 10 óra van


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

köszönöm szépen, sütöttem tortát, fini lett


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

kettő - csipkebogyó vessző

muszáj ébren lenni, gyakorolni kell a szilveszterre! : )


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

Neked meg BUÉK holnapra!!!


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

három - te vagy az én párom

- tegnap itt is volt nagy szülinap, tutitortával!!


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Biztos vannak még,de ők már a komolyabb dolgok felé tértek el!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

buliba mész?


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

négy - ? :-| mit csinálhatott a légy?


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Torta,torta!De jó vóna!


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

5 - hasad a tök


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

hát, akkor oda is boldog szülinapot, erőt, egészséget!


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

6!!! a pad hasad, nem is a tök :-S későre jár


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

négy- megcsípett a légy


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Igen,ha az idő engedi a barátainkhoz megyünk ,kb. 100 km.


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

szülinapból szülinapba...egy tegnap egy holnap!! : )

7 - ó, bakker 
a 8 az biztos, leszakadt a polc


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

te vagy az én párom? )


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

9 - kiss ferenc (aka. nagybácsi)


----------



## tomy0810 (2010 December 30)

szerintetek ennek mi értelme???
az égadta világon semmi!!!


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

Vigyázni az úton. 7- zsemlét süt a pék,
8- üres a polc, 
9- kis Ferenc,
10- tiszta víz... remélem segítettem


----------



## Böjthe (2010 December 30)

Most tényleg elköszönök Tőletek!Ha tudok!


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

10-tiszta víz (nem kemény, mint mifelénk) 

és persze ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza! ott a szamár jól megissza (legfeljebb béka nől a hasába - az meg legyen az ő baja, buta szamár)


----------



## tomy0810 (2010 December 30)

fekszem az ágyon.


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

értelme? nincs értelme, csubakka.


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

én is álmos vagyok


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

szeretném megirni a 20 uzenetet


----------



## tomy0810 (2010 December 30)

ma csak 10.30-ig dolgoztam.


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

Kőszi a segitséget


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

Hamarosan 2011 lesz


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

Semmi nem jut az eszembe


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

szeretnék aludni menni


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

Még két üzenet van hátra


----------



## kisgaben (2010 December 30)

Szép álmokat


----------



## tomy0810 (2010 December 30)

ez kegyetleeeeen!:``::``::``:


----------



## tomy0810 (2010 December 30)

ekkora hülyeséget ááááááááá!!!


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok,


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Hahó, senki nem felel? chat-elni szeretnék.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Na jó, csak a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Mint ti is, vagy nem?


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Na jó, holnap van az év utolsó napja. Minden kedves ismeretlennek Boldog Új Évet kívánok.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Ennyi. Unatkozom, valaki, lécci, lécci, lécci....


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

18 üzenet, de 20 mp-et várni kell kettő között.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Hallo, Saját magamnak csak nem köszönhetem meg az előbbi üzeneteimet.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Húsz, alias twenty. 
20 (_twenty_) is the natural number following 19 and preceding 21. 
Na ez érdekes.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

És a ráadás, 21. Na megyek e-könyvet letölteni


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 31)

Én még 20-on pont annyival innen, mint amennyire Te túl, dilikutya.


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 31)

De ezzel már meg is lesz.


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 31)

"Mónika! Hol a dzsekim?
És a csukám?"


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

itt vagyok látod?


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

kutya


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

ház


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

mit irja


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

nem tudom azt irsz amit akarsz:O)


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

jó hogy magammal kell beszélgetnem


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

még sok van hátra


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

mégtöbb:O)


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

nas


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

rájöttam az alt -s re


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

hibáztam kettőt


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

Novellákat írok de mikor csak irkálnom kell biztos gondolkozni kell rajta:O)


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

*próba1*

Még 8szor kell irnom ebbe a kis rublikába de nem gond van mit


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

7.Próba


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

sok sok sok sok sok


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

5 és kell hogy kinyiljon a kap


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

kicsit uncsi de kibirom hogy fölöslegesen gépelek


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

jó későre jár már de nem birok aludni ezért irkálok ide


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

mindjárt letelik az utolsó elöttinél járok


----------



## Simsanyka (2010 December 31)

ez az utolsó üzenetem ide nehéz semmit sem irni de ki kell birnotok hogy utánna mindenki tudja mit is gondoltok vagy mi a ti második világotok 
üdv mindenkinek és boldog uj évet


----------



## Mackoasajt (2010 December 31)

*1.*

1.


----------



## Zsupaq (2010 December 31)

2


----------



## Zsupaq (2010 December 31)

3?


----------



## Zsupaq (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

abc


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

nem esik jól szilveszterkor dolgozni...


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

aaabbbb


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

bbbccc


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

kkkkkkk


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

hideg van


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

nnnnnnn


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

10


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

uuuuuuuuu


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

12


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

bp


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

zzzzz


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

15


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

győz


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

17


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

kettő


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

egy


----------



## kateel2 (2010 December 31)

20


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

*gratula*

Gratulálok hozzá


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Szd-ról


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Szép


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Kellemes Ünnepeket


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

és


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Nagyon


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Boldog


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Új


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Évet


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Kívánok


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Mindenkinek


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

Szeretem


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

ezt


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

az


----------



## eri13 (2010 December 31)

oldalt


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

12345678


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

sziasztok


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

tegnap voltam bereczki koncerten


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

mizujs veletek?


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

kinek a kedvence Bereczki zoltánt?


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

g


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

a


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

köszi, ez tényleg jó tipp volt


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

1991


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

19


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

jójó


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)




----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

nem


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

1abc


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

tűzijáték


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

boldogság


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

B.ú.é.k


----------



## aradi91 (2010 December 31)

Köszönöm a tippet. sziasztok


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2010 December 31)

Boldog Új Évet


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2010 December 31)

Nagyon rossz szokásom van,dohányzom.


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2010 December 31)

Lefogok szokni,ez nem csak fogadalom.


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2010 December 31)

Kislányom születésnapja tegnap volt.


----------



## srutyisz (2010 December 31)

*Köszönet*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 Köszi az ötletet, tényleg fárasztó 20 értelmeset !


----------



## srutyisz (2010 December 31)

B U É K mindenkinek ! Srutyisz


----------



## srutyisz (2010 December 31)

Ne fogadkozz, úgyis minden előre el van rendelve ! Csók Srutyisz


----------



## srutyisz (2010 December 31)

Na még egy értelmes !


----------



## srutyisz (2010 December 31)

SOK pénzügyi hangoskönyvet szeretnénk tőletek !


----------



## élesszemű (2010 December 31)

Az értelmes hozzászólás jobban ment, de vagány a kezdeményezés, köszi!


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Boldog újévet mindenkinek.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Szeretem a krimiket.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Az olvasáshoz vettem egy ebookot.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Szépirodalom, versek érdekelnek.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Szeretnék letölteni néhány könyvet.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Az olvasás formálja a jellemet.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Minden elolvasott könyvel gazdagabb az ember.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Mindenkitől lehet tanulni valamit.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Az olvasás kitágítja a horizontot.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Élni és élni hagyni , ez a legfontosabb.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Debrecenben jelenleg -7c'.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Nehezen jön össze a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Szeretném megköszönni a lehetőséget *zsuzsanna03-nak.*


----------



## dtstudio (2010 December 31)

*1*

Budapest 31.-én -8°
Nem baj ma BUÉK.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Nagy segítség a kezdőknek a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Mindenki tesz valami újévi fogadalmat.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Szeretnék 2011-be jobb ember lenni.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Az élet egy mámoros keringő, de nem mindegy ,hogy kivel táncolod végig.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Már csak három hozzáoszlásra vagyok.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Már csak két hozzászólás kell.


----------



## laszlo05 (2010 December 31)

Még egyszer szeretném megköszönni segítséget.
Boldog újévet mindenkinek.


----------



## gatiba (2010 December 31)

Embernek lenni nehéz, de másnak lenni nem érdemes.


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Nekem is 19


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Huh de sok van még 18


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Jahhhhh


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Hoppá....


----------



## gole (2010 December 31)

elvesztek az üzenetek


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Majdnem------


----------



## gole (2010 December 31)

még kell


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

elfelejtettem:-/


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Buék


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

mindenkinek!


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Kell még igen ........


----------



## Harth Balázs (2010 December 31)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

11 még


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Kösz viszont!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2010 December 31)

Újévi fogadalmat


----------



## Harth Balázs (2010 December 31)

most nem teszek


----------



## Harth Balázs (2010 December 31)

de annyit mondhatok, hogy


----------



## Harth Balázs (2010 December 31)

gyakran benézek majd ide!


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Én sem!


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Én is benézek többször nemrég ismertem meg ezt az oldalt.


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Tök jó!


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Mármint az oldal.


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

5 még kell :-/


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Mit írjak?


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Három......


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Kettő.....


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

egy és hurrá


----------



## sont (2010 December 31)

Talán. Bocs mindenkitől a 20 üziért!


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Hi mindenkinek, 

most akkor 5 hozzászólás kell, vagy 20?

~


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Ha valaki olvassa ezt a részt, jó lenne esetleg egy bannerverseny. 
Lehetne pl. téli, tavaszi, nyári, őszi banner negyedévenként megversenyeztetve.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Ha valaki itt van, lehetne csinálni egy szabad asszociációs játékot, vagy egy szóláncot.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

1. és üdv.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Mindenki (nek ) aki szereti, egy kis Romhányi:

Az Új Bárány riportere felkereste Ordast.
Interjút kér. Én leközlöm. Olvasd.

 - Igaz volna ama vád, hogy Ön orvul elfogyasztott egy egész nyers nagymamát?
 - Egy nagymamát? Egy grammot se! 
 Ez az egész csak Grimm-mese!
 - Hogy Piroskát Ön falta fel, talán csak az is hamis vád?
 Nem hagyott meg belőle mást, csak egy fél pár harisnyát?
 - Hogy én őt ruhástul? Mit ki nem eszeltek!
 Én még az almát is hámozva eszem meg.
 - Furcsa, hogy a kunyhóban, hol megevődtek mindketten,
 mégis piros farkasnyálnyom díszeleg a parketten.
 - Az úgy történt, hogy ők aznap meghívtak a viskóba.
 Nagyon finom uzsonna volt, szamóca és piskóta,
 s mivelhogy én evés közben állandóan vicsorgok,
 a vérveres szamócalé a pofámból kicsorgott.
 - Én úgy tudtam, hogy önnél szabály,
 hogy csak friss húsárut zabál.
 - Kacsa! Füvet rágok lomhán legelészve,
 zsengét, hogy a gyenge gyomrom megeméssze.
 - És meddig lesz Önnél a juhhús is tiltva?
 - Eddig! De erről már nem írhatsz, te birka!


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

2. és üdv)


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

3. és üdv. ))


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

4.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

5.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

És néhány nyelvtörő az új esztendőre:

-Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika köveken
-Jó nyár jár rája
-Jamaika a jamaikaiaké Amerika az amerikaiaké

ha nem elég az 5, még van pár a tarsolyomban


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

6.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

7.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

8.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

9.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

10.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

11.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Nekem 5 után megjelentek a linkek, akkor nem kell 20?


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

12. Halihó!


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

13. Buék!


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

14. Nagyon megy ez!


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

15...


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

*A.E. Harc a Nagyúrral*


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

16.:d


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Megöl a disznófejű Nagyúr,
Éreztem, megöl, ha hagyom,
Vigyorgott rám és ült meredten:
Az aranyon ült, az aranyon,
Éreztem, megöl, ha hagyom.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

17.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Sertés testét, az undokot, én
Simogattam. Ő remegett.
„Nézd meg, ki vagyok” (súgtam neki)
S meglékeltem a fejemet,
Agyamba nézett s nevetett.


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

18.:..:


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

19.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

(Vad vágyak vad kalandorának
Tart talán?) S térdre hulltam ott.
A zúgó Élet partján voltunk,
Ketten voltunk, alkonyodott:
„Add az aranyod, aranyod.”


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

„Engem egy pillanat megölhet,
Nekem már várni nem szabad,
Engem szólítnak útra, kéjre
Titokzatos hívó szavak,
Nekem már várni nem szabad.”


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

és igen-igen: 20!!!


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

„A te szivedet serte védi,
Az én belsőm fekély, galád.
Az én szivem mégis az áldott:
Az Élet marta fel, a Vágy.
Arany kell. Mennem kell tovább.”


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

„Az én jachtomra vár a tenger,
Ezer sátor vár énreám,
Idegen nap, idegen balzsam,
Idegen mámor, új leány,
Mind énreám vár, énreám.”


----------



## AdHoc (2010 December 31)

*hogy összejöjjön a 20 db*

+ 1 ráadaás


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

„Az egész élet bennem zihál,
Minden, mi új, felém üget,
Szent zűrzavar az én sok álmom,
Neked minden álmod süket,
Hasítsd ki hát aranyszügyed.”


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Már ránk szakadt a bús, vak este.
Én nyöszörögtem. A habok
Az üzenetet egyre hozták:
Várunk. Van-e már aranyod?
Zúgtak a habok, a habok.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

És összecsaptunk. Rengett a part,
Husába vájtam kezemet,
Téptem, cibáltam. Mindhiába.
Aranya csörgött. Nevetett.
Nem mehetek, nem mehetek.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Ezer este múlt ezer estre,
A vérem hull, hull, egyre hull,
Messziről hívnak, szólongatnak
És mi csak csatázunk vadul:
Én s a disznófejű Nagyúr.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

....
Minő csodás kevercse rossz s nemesnek
A nő, méregből s mézből összeszűrve.
Mégis miért vonz? mert a jó sajátja,
Míg bűne a koré, mely szülte őt.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

...
Be van fejezve a nagy mű, igen.
A gép forog, az alkotó pihen.
Évmilliókig eljár tengelyén,
Mig egy kerékfogát ujítni kell.


----------



## fry (2010 December 31)

Valahol Európában...

Kuksi:
Odakint most szörnyek járnak,
Apa mondta, bújjak el.
Az a baj, hogy nőnek az árnyak,
Feketén a falról néz a félelem,
Árnyék a félelem,
És elvinné ő az életem
Hát miért nincs senki most velem?
Csak lenne reggel már.


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Végre megtaláltam hova is szóljak hozzá


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Most kezdett el érdekelni az agykontrol


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Mondjuk az ufók is érdekelnek


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Még a csillagok is


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Na meg az angylok


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

jó pár dolgot nem értek


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Pl. ezeket a megkötéseket


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Szerintem feleslegesek főleg ha vannak kiskapuk


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Mindenki ezt használja


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Vagy csak arra kíváncsi hogy hányan csinálnak bohócot magukból


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Elég sokan


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Vajon van ennek értelme?


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Valami csak van


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Akár önmagammal is beszélgethetnék


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Nem sokkal másabb


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Már csak pár mondat és megvagyok


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

De lehet elillanok


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Élettant kellene tanulnom


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Helyette ide írok butaságokat


----------



## adrienn_sz (2010 December 31)

Utoljára


----------



## GGyöngyös (2010 December 31)

keresztszemes könyvjelző mintát szeretnék


----------



## GGyöngyös (2010 December 31)

mackósat


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

nincs


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

van


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

helyette


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

20


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

másodperc


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

várakozási


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

idő


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

ami


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

nem


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

túl


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

frankó


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

de


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

ez


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

van


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

az


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

élet


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

nem


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

habostorta


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

mint


----------



## Andras3 (2010 December 31)

tudjuk


----------



## kalzsu (2010 December 31)

*[FONT=&quot]Egy pillanatra megpihen az órarugó, míg a Himnuszra vigyázzba áll a két mutató. Majd a nagyobbik egy picit előre dőlve, átlép az új esztendőbe, onnan visszaszól a kicsinek: Boldog Új Évet Neked és Szeretteidnek![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## gornya (2010 December 31)

Úgy értem, hogy ez a hely arra szolgál, hogy összehordjunk bármit, csak összejöjjön a 20 értelmes (?) hozzászólás. Sajnos küldtem már hozzászólást olyan helyre, ahová nem kellett volna. Kaptam is baráti privát figyelmeztetést. A moderátor rám szólt, hogy ÉRTELMES hozzászólást vár. Persze, hogy mit tekinthetünk értelmesnek, szituáció függő is lehet.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

*Boldog új évet mindenkinek*

Boldog új évet


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

*időeltolódás*

Kanadában előbb vagy később van Újév mint Budapesten? Ezt mindig összekeverem


----------



## gornya (2010 December 31)

Most szilveszter este van. Nem is várható, hogy sokan legyenek itt. Egyetlen tagként gyakorlom a fórum használatát.

Mit jelenthet a címke hozzáadása - nem tudom, csak sejtem. Nem találom viszont azt a parancs gombot, amivel megnézhetem az üzenetemet, hogy hogyan néz ki mielőtt elküldöm.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

*értelmes*

Kedves Gornya az előbbiekben rámutatott arra, hogy az relatív, hogy mit tekintünk értelmesnek. Nos ebben igaza van.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Andras3 igen okosan oldotta meg ezt a feladatot, amikor a 20 üzenetet egyből szedte darabokra és igy igen hamar rövidre zárta ezt a feladatot


----------



## gornya (2010 December 31)

Örömmel olvasom az újévi kívánságot és én is csatlakozok.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Nos valóban így Szilveszter este valóban nem lesznek sokan a fórumon.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

De ez is igaz, hogy ettől még nem halad vagy gyorsabban vagy lassabban ez a bejegyzéssor


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Mindazonáltal lassan de biztosan haladunk ezekkel a bejegyzésekkel még ha csak ketten is vagyunk jelen a fórumon.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

KLasszak ezek az ikonok itt a szöveg mellett bár a feléről nem tudom, hogy miben is különböznek


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Nem sok van már hátra ebből az évből, és szokás szerint nem túl jó a szilveszteri műsor a tévében


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Kíváncsi lennék, hogy fog e javulni a felhozatal, mert igazság szerint azt tapasztalom, hogy szilveszter este a legnehezebb fennmaradni éjfélig, ha az ember csak ezeket a műsorokat nézi


----------



## Bolháseb (2010 December 31)

Köszönöm a tanácsot!


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Nos


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

akkor


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

én is


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

gyorsírok pardon gyorsítok


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

egy


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

kicsit


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

a folyamaton,


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

ha már egyszer így alakult.


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

Remélem éjfélig


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

csak összejön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## meszarp (2010 December 31)

s már csak 45 óra.

S aki itt van mág annak még egyszer Boldog és sikerekben gazdag új évet.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Jó ez a topik


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Klassz ez a weboldal


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

A mai szilveszteri tv műsor egy katasztrófa!


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Bagi Nacsa az egyetlen értékelhető ma este a tvben.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Vajon van meretkorlatja a feltölthető allomanyoknak?


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Kanadában hány idozona van?


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Szerintem 3 idozona van.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

De lehet, hogy 4 idozona van.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Oroszországban 6 idozona van.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Kínában vajon mennyi van?


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Utána néztem, csak kettő van.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Brazíliában?


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

2 idozona vagy egy van ott?


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Chilében biztos csak egy van, mert az elég vékony orszag


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Vékony de nagyon hosszu


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

És minden pontja nagyon magasan van


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

De lehet, hogy három.


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Egy híján 20


----------



## Zola1970 (2010 December 31)

Sikerult


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözöllek Benneteket! Örülök, hogy befogadtatok. Remélem, hogy barátokra találok.


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Gyönyörű hófehér odakint minden


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Nemsoká itt az új év


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

2010.12.31.23.14


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Még 46 perc


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Éjjel van


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Elmúlt karácsony


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Még 42 perc


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Még 2010 van, de már nem sokáig


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

2011. még jobb lesz, mint 2010.


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Jó itt


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Jó a kedvem


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Croissant sütöttem


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Pozitívan gondolkodom


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Jól vagyok


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Sok van, mi csodálatos


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Bejgli


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Meg főzni és sütni


----------



## Pirinko (2010 December 31)

Ez már a 21.


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

hú


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

de


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

sok


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

értelme


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

van


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

a


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

ennek


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

gyűjtögetésnek


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

már


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

majdnem


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

20


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

b


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

-nál


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

járok


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

c


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

jaj


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

d


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

még


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

nem


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

e


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

de


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

f


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

most


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

igen


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

g


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)




----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

a


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

:d


----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

b


----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

c


----------



## mamintilili (2010 December 31)

h


----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

d


----------



## slashpm (2010 December 31)

hmm


----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

e


----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

f


----------



## druida64 (2010 December 31)

g


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

h


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

i


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

j


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

k


----------



## szuperinfo (2011 Január 1)

Úgy látom a mai embereknek elég szegényes a szókincsük


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

l


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

m


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

n


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

o


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

p


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

q


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

r


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

s


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

t


----------



## druida64 (2011 Január 1)

u


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

muszáj beírnom 20 dolgot, mert mindent itt találok meg, amit keresek


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

nem lepődöm meg rajta, épp eleget voltam kanadába ahhoz, hogy ezt tudjam


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

meg találkoztam sok kanadai magyarral is


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

most meg túl gyors voltam, mert 20 másodpercet kell várni....


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

miért él ez a fórum a 20-as szám bűvöletében?


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

azért szerencsére is, mert én sokkal nagyobb számokat szeretek


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

és még 14 dolog kéne....


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

de már csak 13 ötletem van


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

grimaszok ki


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

és a munka félig el van végezve


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

hamarosan új évet írunk, de ez már régi történet


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

és beírhatnám az ábécét is, de akkor várnom kéne


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

mert azért egy karaktert túl gyorsan írok be, sajnos


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

és üdvözlök én is mindenkit


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

lassan lehet, hogy egy ujjal fogok gépelni, mert tízzel túl gyorsan megy


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

és már csak öt és a majom beleugrik a vízbe


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

vajon örülünk-e majd neki?


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

írhatnék valami értelmesebbet is


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

ha már vettem a fáradtságot....


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

de remélem, hogy senkinek nem kellett végigolvasnia eme rettenetet - beírni is épp elég nehéz volt.


----------



## sarasilas (2011 Január 1)

még mindig nem engedi, sajnos :-(


----------



## kyra42 (2011 Január 1)

Talán várni is kell.


----------



## kyra42 (2011 Január 1)

Próbálom megérteni, mi a jó ebben a 20 hozzászólásos korlátban, de még nem sikerült.


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

akkor kezdjünk neki


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

ja, abc


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

Ja igen:


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

boldog


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

új


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

évet


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

kívánok


----------



## anjunabeats (2011 Január 1)

! izé, ez lemaradt


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!
Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Farsangra készülök az osztályommal.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

21 gyerkőcöm van, és olyan műsor kellene, amiben az egész osztály szerepelni tud.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Hétfőn már megyünk dolgozni. Csak lustálkodtam a szünetben, és most dolgoznom kell.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Műsort keresek gőzerővel.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

abc


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Mit írjak? Nagyon jó lenne, ha találnék egy jó kis műsort a farsangra.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

A kisfiam is szerepel az oviban a farsangon.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Nincs ötletem, hogy milyen jelemezt készítsek neki.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Ez az első farsangunk az oviban.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Gondolkodtam a szőlőfürtön és a roboton is, de nem is tudom igazán, hogy ezek jók-e jelmeznek.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Már csak 7 üzenet.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Mit is írjak még?


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Nagyon jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra...


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Sok hasznos dolgot láttam eddig.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

A kisfiam pocket bike motorokat szeretne nézegetni a neten.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Motormániás.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

A kisautókról nem is beszélve.


----------



## kdanko (2011 Január 1)

Megvan a 20 üzenet!


----------



## tricolor (2011 Január 1)

B.Ú.É.K. Mindenkinek!

Van itt vki??


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

1


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

2


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

3


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

4


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

5


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

6


----------



## tricolor (2011 Január 1)

11


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

7


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

8


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

9


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

*hála*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Szeretném énis elérni a 20 üzenetet minél hamarabb!!


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

10


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

bele kell húznom


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

*üdv*

Búék


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

11


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

12


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Haladok már


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

13


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

14


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

már van 6 üzim


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

15


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

16


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

17


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Mindenkinek szerencsés új évet !


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

18


----------



## Dyna871 (2011 Január 1)

19


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

2011.01.01


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Dyna871 már 21 üzeneted van


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Böjthe írta:


> *Én vagyok a **Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez topik fantomja
> 
> Ez igaz?
> *



Reméljük,hogy igaz,s nem feleslegesen írogatunk hülyeségeket


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam ezen az oldalon


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Kinek hogy telt az este?


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

már 15!!!


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Boldog Új Esztendőt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Remélhetőleg Mindenkinek kellemes teltek az Óév utolsó és az Új Év első órái


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*1*

1


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*2*

2


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*3*

3


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*4*

4


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*5*

5


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

6


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*7*

7


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*8*

8


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*9*

9


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*10*

10


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*11*

11


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

Üdv mindenkinek. Nagyon szeretnék e-book-ot letölteni.


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*12*

12


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*13*

13


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

nemsokára megjön a kindle-m.


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*Boldog új évet*

Mindenkinek nagyon boldog és sikerekben gazdag új évet kívánok!


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

jan. 21. körül


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*14*

14


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*15*

15


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*16*

16


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

és kell rá sok-sok jó könyv


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*17*

17


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

hogy legyen mit olvasni


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*18*

18


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*19*

19


----------



## Szikomora (2011 Január 1)

*20*

20


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

persze sok könyvem van,


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

de sok hiányzik


----------



## lumbago (2011 Január 1)

buek


----------



## lumbago (2011 Január 1)

ide lehet barmirol irni


----------



## lumbago (2011 Január 1)

az jo mert igy hamarab meglesz a 20


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

és még sok üzenet hiányzik ahhoz, hogy tölthessek


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

ez a 9.


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

1


----------



## lumbago (2011 Január 1)

es nem szeretek irkalni


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

ez a 10.


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## lumbago (2011 Január 1)

ez az 5-dik


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

2


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

azért még sok van hátra


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

de nem reménytelen


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

Meddig leszek még kezdő az életben?


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

ez a 14.


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

3


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

15.


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

4 vagyis 5


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

6


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

7


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

nyolc


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

kilenc


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

16


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

oskart írta:


> kilenc


Beidéztem


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

17.


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

18


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Tetszik az oldal, tele érdekes fórumokkal.


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

Még kilenc


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Szeretnék mielőbb aktív tag lenni


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Ehhez kell még pár hozzászólás


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Már nem sok


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Csak kettő....


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Hurrá!


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

12


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

13


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

14


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

15


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

16


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

17


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

18


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

19


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Na, a csatolással van egy kis gondom... hm, na megyek utánanézni...


----------



## oskart (2011 Január 1)

2o


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

már nem tudom, hányadik üzim ez.


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

ahá, ezek szerint már elég lesz


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Sikerekben gazdag,Boldog Új Évet kivánok mindenkinek.


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Hajrááá Magyarok.


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

remélem, most már összegyűlik a 20


----------



## nagya7661 (2011 Január 1)

ez már több mint 20, akkor már tölthetek?


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

A


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

B


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Igen, tölthetsz


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Szabályzat szerint


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Már csak 14 kell


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Imádom ezt az odalt


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Nóci,Nóci Nóci Nóci


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Velem lesz tele Ez az oldal


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Nem baj?


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Kinek hogy telt a szilvesztere?


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Én egy pöppet ,becsiccsentettem


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Nócikám ,ha látod a hozzászólásaim,akkor kérlek , Irj majd valamit


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Egyetek sok lencsét


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Aztmondják ,az szerencsét hoz


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Jó étvágyat mindenkinek


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Kenyérrel egyétek


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Sok jó ember van


----------



## Kálmi1980 (2011 Január 1)

Magamba beszélgettem?


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 1)

20 hozzászólás így hirtelen elég soknak tűnik.


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 1)

De azért csak összejön egyszer.


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 1)

Még egyszer hozzászólok itt, aztán megyek máshova.


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 1)

Szóval most megyek máshova.


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 1)

Nekem még van 19 hozzászólás.. (már csak 18)


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 1)

A nyolcas mosolyog?


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 1)

Na, felébredt a kislányom. Majd folytatom a maradék 16-tal később.


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

köszönöm a segítséget.
1


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

2


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 3


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 4


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 5


----------



## ginalany (2011 Január 1)

köszi


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 6


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 7


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 8


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 9


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 10


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 11


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 12


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 13


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 14


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 15


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 16


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 17


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 18


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 19


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 20


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtögető 21


----------



## egyedike (2011 Január 1)

Nem is olyan könnyű összeszedni azt a 20 megjegyzést!


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

h


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

j


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

k


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

l


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

m


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

n


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

o


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

p


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

q


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

r


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

s


----------



## mamintilili (2011 Január 1)

vééége


----------



## bean12 (2011 Január 1)

aaa


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

1


----------



## bean12 (2011 Január 1)

bbbb


----------



## bean12 (2011 Január 1)

ccccc


----------



## bean12 (2011 Január 1)

ddddd


----------



## bean12 (2011 Január 1)

eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bean12 (2011 Január 1)

[hide]10[/hide]


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

2


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

3


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

4


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

5


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

6


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

7


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

8


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

9


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

10


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

11


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

köszi


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

12


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

buék


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

3


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

4


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

5


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

6


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

7


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

8


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

9


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

10


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

11


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

12


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

13


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

14


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

15


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

16


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

17


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

13


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

buék 2011


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

happy new year!


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

thanks!


----------



## bodzaszörp (2011 Január 1)

üdv mindenki


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

14


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

15


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

16


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

17


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

18


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

19


----------



## zummano (2011 Január 1)

20


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

Buék


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

minden


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

helló


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

1


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Már csak 19 hiányzik


----------



## petruuuu04 (2011 Január 1)

BUÉK mindenkinek


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

13


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Szépen haladok. Már csak 18 kell.


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

12


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

jó lassú a szerver


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

10


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

9


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

8


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

7


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Lássunk neki. Húsz.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Tézenkélenc.


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

6


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Tézennyóc.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Téhnezit.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Tahnezit.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Tönezit.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Mikrofon


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

5


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Kontaktspray


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

4


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

De jó neked, Kobila.  Na nem baj, utolérlek.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Elvágtam az ujjam hajnalban.


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

3


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Szingl didzsit.


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

2


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Lassú. Nem miattam. Na nem baj.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Hmm.


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

hajrááá 1


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

és pezsgő durrrrr zéró


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Forrasztópáka


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

A "Loading" az egyik leggusztustalanabb angol szó.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Jajjjjj.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Miiivaaaan?


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Nemér. Na jó.


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Hogy repül az idő...


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Csak nem? Talán végre?


----------



## norbn2 (2011 Január 1)

Biztonság


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

Nekem megvan a 20. meg a 2 nap is. Mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 1)

Üdv ! Szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozzá szólást !


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Egy nap mennyiszer lehet hozzászólást írni  ??


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

BUÉK!
Még 17 kell.


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 1)

Na jól van holnap is lesz nap !


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Haladunk, haladunk. 16


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Húha!
Már 15


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Csak egy kicsit lennél gyorsabb!
kiss


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Mikor lesz már elég?


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

No csak, nocsak!
Máris itt a 12.


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Hurrá! 11


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Szép kerek szám a 10


----------



## budai1114 (2011 Január 1)

*hozzászólás*

Végre itt vannak az egyjegyű számok! 9


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

fuhh fogalmam sincs mennyi kell méég


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

De egypáár olyan 10 korul leehet.....


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

Remélem már annyi sem D


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

Még páár hozzászólás..


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

´0s remélem meglessz...))


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

Akartam mondani és meglessz


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

Szóval...


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

Visszajove


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

még mindig nem volt meg a 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

boldog új évet


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

a kutyám megőrült a petárdáktól


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

én is


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

kell még hozzászólás


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

jó sok


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

a


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

b


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

c


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

d


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

e


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

f


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

g


----------



## csemilia1 (2011 Január 1)

Jó


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

h


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

i


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

j


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

k


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

l


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

m


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

tök jó


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

egy sima, egy fordított


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

kalap


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

buék:4:


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

sos


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

abc


----------



## Rivelino (2011 Január 1)

sör


----------



## BiGFooT (2011 Január 2)

BoldogaT és Újat!


----------



## zuzanna25 (2011 Január 2)

Miért pont 20 hozzászólást kell írni?


----------



## zuzanna25 (2011 Január 2)

Boldog új esztendőt kívánok!


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

6 évesen


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

ovis voltam


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

8 évesen


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

elsős


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

9 évesen


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

jött a válás


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

12 évesen


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

új költözés


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

14 évesen


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

megismertem a férjem


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

16 voltam


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

amikor ő 22


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

érettségi


----------



## gyongyfa (2011 Január 2)

és huhh... 20, már vártuk is első lányunkat.  Sziasztok!


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

juhhé 1


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

hello mindenkinek és jó reggelt


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

ja és Boldog Új Évet Kívánok Mindenkinek


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

ezt eddig elfelejtettem írni, de remélem nem gond hogy később írtam


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

B.U.É.K. mindenkinek


----------



## saman6 (2011 Január 2)

Buék


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

nem tom hogy vagytok vele de én most ennék egy jó hamburgert


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

csak az a baj hogy legalább 2 busz kell még odaérek így nem megyek sehova


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Nagyon boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Holnap sajnos tovább taposom a malomkereket.


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Persze, van, aki már ma is azt tapossa.


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

De addig is x-szemes hímzéssel pihentetem az agyam.


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

hàt mit ne mondjak telefonnal nyomni. ..el veszek a rengetegbe


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Meg Dr. Csontot fogok nézni.


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

De A Silla kiráyság ékköve is jó.


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Meg nézném a Hazudj, ha tudsz c. sorit is, ha végre adnának belőle új részt.


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

1


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

egyébként szia és BUÉK mindenkinek


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Nálunk most süt a nap.


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

De még nem voltam kint, biztos hideg van.


----------



## pigeon3 (2011 Január 2)

Mondjuk, reggeliznem is kellene...


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

abc


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

123


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

sziasztok


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

456


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

boldog uj evet


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

456


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

búék mindenkinek


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

mindenkinek


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

nagyszeru ez az oldal


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

szep napot


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

mindenkinek


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

q


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

w


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

puszi mindenkinek


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

e


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

jol van na....


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

1`


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

nagyszerû bizony


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

jo ey a popik


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

r


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

konstruktiv


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

lassan,de biztosan


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

topik


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

ez igen


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

ejha


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

kicsit lassabban....


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

meg van


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

egy kicsi


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

ket nap


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

igen


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

t


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

szep napot


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

z


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

koszonom


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

jöjjön valaki szökik a pénz


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

meg egy raadas


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

u


----------



## adyola (2011 Január 2)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

i


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

j


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

k


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

l


----------



## cszkata (2011 Január 2)

m


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

pff


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## Barbi1980 (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

nem értem elméletileg meg van a 20 hsz és a regisztrációm is több mint 2 napos mégse tudok még letölteni.
Kár
Hát akkor még várok


----------



## FUTO TOM (2011 Január 2)

Volt már valaki maratont futni?


----------



## FUTO TOM (2011 Január 2)

42 km a maraton


----------



## FUTO TOM (2011 Január 2)

Mi az abszolút szemétség?
???
Struccot betonos úton megijeszteni.


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## FUTO TOM (2011 Január 2)

Ki az abszolút bátor ?
???
Aki az éjszaka közepén tök részegen hazaérve ,a kezében seprűt tartó tomboló feleségének azt mondja : 
Te most takarítani fogsz vagy egyszerűen elrepülsz valahová?


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## FUTO TOM (2011 Január 2)

Mi az abszolút lehetetlen ?
???
Kerek szobában sarokba szorítani valakit.


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## rotee85 (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

egy ilyen alatt mind a húsz begyűjthető, vagy húsz ilyen offolós topikot kell keressek?
remélem nem, mert az kicsit hosszúcska lenne...
Na, úgyis azon-nyomban kiderül...


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

de jó, ismét írhatok !!!
Remélem nem baj, ha húsz ilyen offolás most csak tőlem származik, úgyis a vak világba megy, és ezen meg gyorsan túl akarok esni...


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

jó ötlet, majd írok viccet is, vagy rímeket, vagyis azért valami hasznosat


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

először is: Dorien Gray arcképe miatt jöttem ide... azaz hogy letöltsem


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

...és majd sok minden mást is letölthetek, én ezt remélem


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

...és majd sok minden mást is letölthetek, én ezt remélem


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

Ez most itten remek hely, hogy freestyle-ra gyakorolj,
Hogy tétlenül a kezdők fórumába ne offolj,


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

Hanem rímelj szívvel, érzéssel ekkor is,
A gyakorlásra ez idő is megfelel, sőt zseniális.


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 2)

A szinapszis az agyadban így lesz erre állítva,
S megfelelő szókincsed e sikeredhez biztosítva


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

már csak 19 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

*xx*

abc


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

123


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

heello


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

léhkjglfkdgfs


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

ljzdkt


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

ggsfsf


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

jzfdtzrs


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

éayéá


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

cvmb.klj


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

dssedse


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

.kfzjd


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

léuáéu


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

xstru


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

xdzrh


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

cfxjk


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

loojj


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

kjztrs


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

dkléhl


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

lkjzudg


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

jgdhyfhjzkujhlcvcvx


----------



## frotor (2011 Január 2)

na akkor megvan a 20


----------



## Berlusz (2011 Január 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

hello


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

Fú, eddig azt hittem normál módon kell összegyűjteni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

még 17 hsz kell *.*


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

de most rájöttem


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

hogy nem


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

szerencsére nem


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

muszáj


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

Lil, de én 13-at normál módon gyűjtöttem! Játékokkal, meg ilyesmi


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

Mindjárt tölthetek le az ebookreaderemre jó kis könyveket


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

Leginkább most a Szép új világ érdekelne


----------



## enjoek (2011 Január 2)

nu, ez a 20. Jippijiiii, buek


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

én is szóláncoznék, de nem ír senki újabb várost, én meg nem folytathatom a sajátom...


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

Ezt tegnap hallottam, nekem nagyon tetszett:
-Edward, tudom, mi vagy... Nem eszel, a bőröd jéghideg és sosem láttalak még napon!
- Mondd ki! Hangosan! Mondd!
- Hóember! 

XD
*

*


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítsége!


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

a


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

b


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!
Kimaradt a t...


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 2)

kezdjuk


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

Nem baj


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*Egy*

1


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

a szóláncot?


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*kettő*

2


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*három*

3


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

Jah,bocsi 
belassult a net nagyon...
3 (remélem ez elment időben)


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*négy*

4


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*Öt*

5


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Tanítónő vagyok.


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*hat*

6


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*hűha*

ejha


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Tetszik!


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*még kettő*

2!


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

jooo


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*Még egy!*

1!


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Megy ez!


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

tyűha...


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

goo


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

már csak 6


----------



## Dozie (2011 Január 2)

*20!!*

És kész!


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

illetve 5


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

20 jeeee


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## Krisztinaxxl (2011 Január 2)

21


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

B.u.é.k!!!!


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

Ééééééééés megvan!


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

*20 uzenet*

elso uzenet kiss


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Még 5...


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

és B.U.É.K.


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Szeretem a zenét.


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Szuper!


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Kitartok...


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Alakul.


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

21


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

24


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

23


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

25


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Remélem, elég lesz...


----------



## solymosi (2011 Január 2)

Huh...


----------



## juhászimre (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## juhászimre (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## juhászimre (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## juhászimre (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## juhászimre (2011 Január 2)

1


----------



## papta5 (2011 Január 2)

Help! 
Hiába van meg a 20 hozzászólás,és a többnapos tagság,nem enged az oldal megnyitni dokumentumokat.


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

még nincs!!!


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

ketto,csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

én is azt hittem


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

ki tudja ki volt Pósa Lajos?


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

ez nagyon jó!!!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

Még mindig kell 15.


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Pósa Lajos Nemesradnóton szuletett.


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

Legalább itt


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

értelmes


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

dolgokat


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

gyűjtenek


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Wass Albert muveit is tobben olvashatnák,megérdemli!!!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

nem úgy


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

mint


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

a torrentes


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Borzalmas ez a belvíz!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

klubokban


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

ott


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

csupa


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Ez a kormány is olyan,mint az elozo!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

amerikai


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Hofi valódi neve Hoffman!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

bugyuta


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

De én így is szeretni fogom a munkásságát!!!!


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

filmrajongó


----------



## Harth Balázs (2011 Január 2)

van.


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

A másik kedvencem Nagy-Bandó.


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Asterix,a gall...


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Obelix se kutya...


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Kleopátra kuldetés...


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

és a 12 próba...


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

Július Cézárt is elfenekelték...


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

a kalózok nagyon szánalmasak a filmben...


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

de Sas Józsihoz képest...


----------



## Benoni (2011 Január 2)

Ezek mind szép hozzászólások , .... de ..... őőő .... ööö.... , nem arról volt szó, hogy értelmes hozzászólásoknak kell lenni ....?


----------



## magnumUK (2011 Január 2)

megvan a huszadik???te jó ég...


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek!


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

Vajon az emberek


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

ugyan úgy élik meg


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

a dolgokat?


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

Vajon ugyan azt érzik,


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

amikor a szél


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

végig simítja az arcukat?


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

Vajon valakinek


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

1


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

ugyanaz a hullám


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

csak másodperceket mos el,


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

míg másoknak éveket?


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

Vajon van-e még


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

egyetlen olyan ember


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

ezen a Földön


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

akinek úgy hiányzol,


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

mint nekem?


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

Sok olyan dolog van az életben,


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

ami megtetszik a szemednek,


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

de csak néhány a szemednek.


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

azokra koncetrálj.


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## Enci48 (2011 Január 2)

hurrá meg van


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## Lil' (2011 Január 2)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

A


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

B


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

C


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

D


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

E


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

É


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

F


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

G


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

H


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

I


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

J


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

K


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

L


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

M


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

N


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

O


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

Ó


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

P


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

R


----------



## tvendel (2011 Január 2)

S


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

nagyon szépen koszonom a segétséget.


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

abcd


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

e


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

f


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

g


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

h


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

j


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

k


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

l


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

m


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

n


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

o


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

p


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

q


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

r


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

s


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

t


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

már csak három.


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

ketto


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

_*Szép estét Mindenkinek!*_


----------



## tina5178 (2011 Január 2)

utolsoo


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Pál, Kata, Péter jó reggelt,
Már oda künn a nap felkelt.


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Szól a kakasunk, az a nagy tarajú,


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Gyere ki a rétre kukúríkúú


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Egyedem, begyedem, tengertánc, 
Hajdú sógor, mit kívánsz?


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Nem kívánok egyebet, csak egy szelet kenyeret.


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel.


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

elvesztettem zsebkendőmet, szidott anyám érte


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

sáálááláásááláá


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Ami nem öl meg, az erősebbé tesz!


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

há kúná mátátá, semmi gond


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

anyám az égből ledobott az ebszem,
mert szégyenére csúf valék és sánta,


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

A legerősebb állat az erdőben a nyúúúl!


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

..teljes egész éjjel, teljes éjjel estem,
mint hullócsillag, a nagy óceánba.


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

A semmi ágán ül szívem,
Kis teste hangtalan vacog,


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Köréje gyűlnek szelíden,
S nézik, nézik a csillagok.


----------



## kinggil (2011 Január 2)

egy limonádét kérek.


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Egyedem begyedem tengertánc


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Bóbita, Bóbita táncol,
Körben az angyalok ülnek,
Béka hadak fuvoláznak,
Sáska hadak hegedülnek.


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Az eperfagyi, eperfagyi, hűű de finom,
Édes is és hűvös is az ajkaimon,


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Finom a citromos, 
mégjobb a kókuszos,
Egy nagy pohár fa-fa-fagyi,


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Ki viszi át a szerelmet fogaközt a túlpartra


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Ezt eszi sok gyerek, 
nyápic és jó kerek,
A cinege s a daaagi.


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Ha mennél hideg szélben, a réten, a réten át,
Rád adnám kockás takaróm, öleljen, öleljen át.
S ha körülzúgna szélvihar, rémségesen, rémségesen,
Szívemben volna házad, oszd meg velem, oszd meg velem.


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Részegen ki visz majd haza


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Megint jönnek kopogtatnak, csendesebben vígadjanak


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

*sakk*

sakkozo tarsat keresek


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

S ha vad viharban átkozódva állunk,
Együtt roskadjon, törjön össze lábunk.


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

a vilag barmaly reszeröl


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

ekezeteket nem minden üzenetben hasznalok


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

de majd igyekszem


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Mikor megszülettél mindenki nevetett míg te sírtál, élj úgy mikor meghalsz mosolyogj míg mindenki sír


----------



## rottsovenyelott (2011 Január 2)

Meghalnánk, mondván:
„Bűn és szenny az élet,
Ketten voltunk csak tiszták, hófehérek."


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Egy álom mit nem álmodtak még, egy dal mit nem énekeltek még


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

hat elegge


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

zene


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Ágnes asszony a ruháját a patakban csak mossa mossa


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

a 70-80 evekböl


----------



## kinggil (2011 Január 2)

bammmmm


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

fenykepeszet


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

termeszet


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

baratsag


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

üdvözletek


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

sport


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Ha nem bírod már elviselni azt amiben vagy, lépj ki mint egy rossz cipőből ringasd el magad


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

ip ellenörzes?


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

lgt mindig is jo


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

de a piramis is


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Ave Ceasar! Mori turi te salutant!


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

1638


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Égni kell! Annak aki gyújtani akar


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

1638 oldal*~10/20=818 tag?


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

velem most eggyel több?


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

hat lassuk


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Az út maga a cél


----------



## PeterMoses (2011 Január 2)

vannak jo ötletek is ahez a regiszraciohoz


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

A halál csak a kezdet


----------



## Tukaram (2011 Január 2)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## kinggil (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## Maeglin (2011 Január 3)

Tetszenek a folytatásos történetek...


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

*csakhogy*

sziasztok


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

az élet szép


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

a


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

és rövid.


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

ne pazaroljátok


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

legyetek avval akit szerettek


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

csináljátok azt amit szerettek


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

szex


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

utazás


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

szórakozás


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

alkotni valamit


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

elérni valamit


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

sportolni


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

örömet okozni másoknak, akik megérdemlik


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

barátok


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

állj ellen a rossz dolgoknak és a rossz embereknek


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

türelem és kitartás


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

kreativitás és lendület


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

elérhető és elérhetetlennek tűnő de vágyott célok, jó érzések


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

küzdelem. mindig


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


aehretjretj


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

aeh5hjaerahhj5ekiss


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

:,,::,,::,,::34::99:


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

rstjjsarthaehh


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

:9:


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

kiss:razz:


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

*wsertjerjaejjaej

rtsjj

zjksrkrksrksrk


fbabar
*​


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

előre is elnézést


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

de szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

már csak pár


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

ilyen lesz


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

már nem kell sok


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

és újra 20 hozzászólás,de miért?


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

remélem nem tőlem kérdezed


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

a fele megvan


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Az elmebaj jele az, ha valaki ugyanazt a dolgot ismételgeti,
és közben mindig más eredményt vár."


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt,
míg magunkat nem ismerjük."


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

lassan meglesz


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Nem mindig lehet megtenni, amit kell, de mindig
meg kell tenni, amit lehet."


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

közeledik a kívánt mennyiség


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

és lassan


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Döbbenetes, mire képes az ember, ha megvan benne az akarat."


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

elérjük a 20 számot


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Legyőzhetetlen az, ki hittel száll a harcba."


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

Majdnem elfelejtettem: BÚÉK!


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"A legtöbb nő meg akarja változtatni a férfit, akit szeret,
de ha ez sikerül, többé már nem szereti."


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Az emberek mindig azon sopánkodnak, hogy mennyi mindent
elveszítenek az életük folyamán, de arról fogalmuk sincs,
hogy mennyit el is érnek."


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

marryca írta:


> "Döbbenetes, mire képes az ember, ha megvan benne az akarat."



"Erős akaratnak nincs töretlen út, a legszánandóbb ember, ki akarni nem tud" - Shakespeare


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Csak akiben megvan az alázat, hogy elfogadjon,
az képes tiszta szívből adni. "


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!"


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

"A csúcsemberek gyakran esélytelenként kezdték."


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

én is kösz


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Először is Nagyon Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

2011 első igazi hétköznapja....


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

*"Ha nincsen akarat az értelem is kevés,ha nincs kitartás semmit nem ér az egész."*


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

"Sok ember fog ki és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben." (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

"Az élet hosszú, egy perc röpke, mégis egy röpke percben egy élet törhet össze."


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Álmodd, amit álmodni akarsz;menj oda ahova menni akarsz; légy az, aki lenni szeretnél; mert csak egy életed van és egy lehetőséged, hogy megtedd mindazt, amit meg szeretnél tenni.


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

"Nem lehetsz öreg és bölcs, ha sosem voltál fiatal és őrült!"


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz. /Albert Schweitzer/


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Előfordul, hogy amire vágysz, ott van az orrod előtt. Csak ki kell nyitnod a szemed, hogy észrevedd. /Meg Cabot/


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést. /Benjamin Disraeli/


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Utálok ilyet csinálni, de nagyon kell egy könyv az egyik vizsgámhoz


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Két orvos beszélget:- Mit szól hozzá, hogy így megszaporodtak az ikerszülések? - Miért csodálkozik ezen? Ilyen közbiztonság mellett nem csoda, hogy már az újszülöttek sem mernek egyedül a világra jönni.


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Találkozik reggel két szomszédasszony. Mivel egész éjjel esett az eső, így szól az egyik a másikhoz: - Jól esett az éjjel. Mire a másik: - Mit tagadjam, nekem is.


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

_- Hogy hívják az számítógépet használó szerzetest? - Felhasználó barát._


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

*- Mi a kannibál gyerek kedvenc sütije? - A térdkalács!*


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

*- Miért nem vakolja be a skót a háza falát? - Hogy nagyobb legyen a kertje*


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

*- Mi volt a királyfi utolsó mondata? - Süsü, te ittál, látom rajtad, lehelj csak rám!*


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

Az afrikai dzsungelben eltéved a tudóscsoport egyik tagja. Hosszas bolyongás után kannibálokba botlik: - Elnézést, nem látták véletlenül a kollégáimat? - De igen, velük már több ízben is találkoztunk!


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

- Mi a különbség E.T. és a férfiak között? - E.T. hazatelefonál


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## jucimazsola (2011 Január 3)

_*"Megpróbálni elfelejteni valakit, akit szeretsz, olyan mintha megpróbálnál emlékezni valakire akit soha nem ismertél! "*_


----------



## Plutonius (2011 Január 3)

abc


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
- Jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
Mire a rab:
- Mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? Azt írta az újság, hogy egy férfi megölte az anyósát.
- Istenem! Vannak még bátor emberek!


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A skót házaspár karácsonyra nagy nyúlvacsorára készül, melyre vendégeket is hívnak. A vacsora napjának délelőttjén a szakácsné megkérdezi az asszonytól:
- Nagysága kérem, lenyúzhatom a nyulat?
- Nem kell lenyúzni - feleli a skótné - csak megborotválni. Négy vendéggel több lesz, mint amennyire számítottunk.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A hajó, melyen a skót cég egyik alkalmazottja utazik, zátonyra fut. Kétnapi veszteglés után a skót távíratozik a főnökének:
- Két napja vesztegel a hajó. Mit tegyek?
Hamarosan visszajön a válasz:
- Sürgősen vegye ki a szabadságát, a hajó zátonyra futásától kezdve!


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A skót a családja unszolására elhatározza, hogy vesz egy autót, de lehetőleg a legkisebbet. Elmegy hát a kereskedőhöz, és kiválaszt egyet, majd így szól:
- Mondja kérem, mennyit fogyaszt ez a kisautó?
- Kérem minimálisat - mondja a kereskedő -, egy kanál benzin elég lesz bele.
A skót gondolkozik, majd megszólal:
- Leveseskanál, vagy kávéskanál?


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A skót bemegy a kocsmába, kér egy pohár whiskyt, majd mikor elkészül, kikapja a csapos kezéből, fölhajtja, fizet és elsiet.
- De sürgős! - morogja egy vendég.
- Amióta az a szörnyű baleset érte, mindig ezt csinálja - magyarázza a csapos.
- Miféle baleset?
- Valaki meglökte a poharát, és egy csepp a padlóra loccsant.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A skót fodrász egy inast vesz fel.
- Nyáron kevesebb fizetést kapsz, mert kevesebb a munka is.
- Már hogy lenne kevesebb? - kérdezi az inas
- Hiszen nyáron is úgy nyiratkoznak meg borotválkoznak az emberek, mint télen.
- Az igaz, de nyáron nem kell felsegítened rájuk a kabátot.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Két skót beszélget:
- Nem vennéd meg a pizsamámat?
- Miért akarod eladni?
- Mert éjjeliőr lettem egy üzemben.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Két Trabantos várakozik a piros lámpánál. Az egyik letekeri az ablakot, és odaszól a másiknak:
- Elnézést, hogyan jutok el a Népszínház utcába?
A másik a zajtól nem ért semmit, és visszakérdez:
- Mi van?
- A Népszínház utcába akarok menni! - ordítja az eloző.
- Jó, akkor menjen!


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Két barát beszélget:
- Képzeld, milyen szerencsétlen vagyok! Tegnap jövök haza a Balatonról, és egy szexis lány stoppolt az úton. Felvettem, és behoztam Budapestre. Itt elvittem egy előkelő étterembe, virágot vettem neki, és megkérdeztem, hogy feljön-e a lakásomra. És tudod mit válaszolt?
- Nem.
- Hogy találtad ki?


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A párttitkár diktál a gépírónőnek:
- Összevont pártértekezletet tűzök ki, melyen megtárgyaljuk a két hónappal ezelőtti központi bizottsági ülés határozatát. Az értekezletet jövő héten keddre tűzöm ki.
A titkárnő zavartan megáll:
- Párttitkár elvtárs! A keddet hány d-vel írjam?
A párttitkár elgondolkozik, majd így szól:
- Írja át csütörtökre.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Egy ember meghal, és lekerül a pokolba. Két bejárat van, az egyikre ki van írva, hogy szocialista pokol, a másikra meg, hogy kapitalista pokol. A szocialista pokol előtt rettenetesen nagy sor áll, míg a kapitalista pokol előtt senki. Kovács odamegy a kapitalista pokol kapujába és megkérdezi:
- Itt mit csinálnak az idekerült emberrel?
- Szögeket vernek a testébe, tüzes vassal sütögetik és forró olajban főzik.
Erre Kovács átmegy a szocialista pokol kapujába és megkérdezi:
- És itt mit csinálnak az idekerült emberrel?
- Szögeket vernek a testébe, tüzes vassal sütögetik és forró olajban főzik.
- Akkor miért állnak itt ennyien sorban?
- Mert itt vagy szög nincs, vagy tüzes vas nincs, vagy olaj nincs, vagy egyik sincs.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Az orosz-amerikai tárgyalások idején találkozik Reagen és Gorbacsov. Reagen kabátján van három gomb. Gorbacsov kíváncsian kérdezi meg:
- Mire jók ezek a gombok?
- Tudod - válaszolja Reagen -, az első gomb arra kell, hogy ha melegem van, megnyomom, és a kabátom légkondícionált lesz. A második gomb arra való, hogy ha fázom, megnyomom, és a kabátom fűtött lesz. A harmadik pedig arra való, hogy ha elfáradok. Megnyomom, és a kabátom megmasszíroz.
Gorbacsovnak nagyon tetszik a dolog, és a következő tárgyaláson ott van a hátán egy hatalmas Zil teherautó ajtaja. Megkérdezi Reagen:
- Mire való ez az egész?
- Tudod, ha melegem van, letekerem az ablakát, ha fázom feltekerem.
- És ha elfáradsz?
- Odavágom a földhöz az egészet


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Kádár és Brezsnyev azon vitatkoznak, hogy melyik katona a jobb: az orosz vagy a magyar.
- Szerintem az orosz! - kezdi Brezsnyev - Ugyanis mielőtt cselekedne, gondolkozik.
- A magyar jobb! - állítja Kádár - Az előbb ugyanis cselekszik, majd azután gondolkozik.
Ennek igazolására behívnak egy orosz katonát. Igy szól hozzá Brezsnyev:
- Itt van Kádár János, a magyar kommunista párt vezetője. Kérem, adjon neki egy nagy pofont!
A katona elgondolkozik, majd közli, hogy ő ilyet soha nem tenne.
- Rendben fiam, elmehet! - hangzik a válasz.
Behívnak egy magyar katonát is. Kádár rákezd:
- Itt van Leonyid Brezsnyev, az orosz kommunista párt vezetője! Kérem, adjon neki egy nagy pofont.
A katona odaugrik, és egy iszonyatosat lekever Brezsnyevnek.
- Jól van, elmehet!
A katona az ajtóban azonban megáll és elgondolkozik. Kádár észreveszi:
- Min gondolkozik?
- Hát csak azon, hogy nem kéne-e még egy jót bele is rúgni


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Kádár és Brezsnyev azon vitatkoznak, hogy melyik katona a jobb: az orosz vagy a magyar.
- Szerintem az orosz! - kezdi Brezsnyev - Ugyanis mielőtt cselekedne, gondolkozik.
- A magyar jobb! - állítja Kádár - Az előbb ugyanis cselekszik, majd azután gondolkozik.
Ennek igazolására behívnak egy orosz katonát. Igy szól hozzá Brezsnyev:
- Itt van Kádár János, a magyar kommunista párt vezetője. Kérem, adjon neki egy nagy pofont!
A katona elgondolkozik, majd közli, hogy ő ilyet soha nem tenne.
- Rendben fiam, elmehet! - hangzik a válasz.
Behívnak egy magyar katonát is. Kádár rákezd:
- Itt van Leonyid Brezsnyev, az orosz kommunista párt vezetője! Kérem, adjon neki egy nagy pofont.
A katona odaugrik, és egy iszonyatosat lekever Brezsnyevnek.
- Jól van, elmehet!
A katona az ajtóban azonban megáll és elgondolkozik. Kádár észreveszi:
- Min gondolkozik?
- Hát csak azon, hogy nem kéne-e még egy jót bele is rúgni


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Gorbacsov látogatást tesz a téli hidegben fázó határőrök között. Csupán egy embert talál a kapuban, és így szól neki:
- Fiam! Adj le egy lövést, hogy megérkeztem.
A lövés eldördül, mire kinyílik az őrház kisablaka, és megjelenik mögötte az őr:
- Hozták a vodkát?
- Nem! Gorbacsov jött látogatóba! - hangzik a válasz.
A kis ablak hangos csattanással becsapódik. A lövés többször eldördül, mire ismét kinyílik a kis ablak és az őr mérgesen kiordít:
- Hol tanultál meg célozni, hogy ha többszörre sem sikerült eltalálnod?


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A rendszerváltás után találkozik két melós:
- Maga eddig alacsony volt, most meg magas!
- Hát igen!
- Maga eddig sovány volt, most meg kövér!
- Hát igen!
- Maga eddig fekete volt, most meg barna!
- Hát igen!
- Hogy megváltozott, Kovács elvtárs!
- De én nem vagyok elvtárs!
- Hát már az sem?


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

Három embert hív magához az Isten, hogy megjutalmazza őket: egy oroszt, egy románt és egy magyart. Az orosz egy fantasztikus sportkocsit szeretne, a román egy szuper motort, míg a magyar csak egy Ceaucescu portrét. Mindhárman megkapják, és egy év múlva ismét megjelennek, hogy beszámoljanak a fejleményekről. Az orosz begipszelt kézzel kezdi:
- Karamboloztam az autómmal. Még nem szoktam meg a gyors tempót.
A román oxigénsátorban bekötött fejjel mondja:
- El akarták lopni a motoromat. Mikor odamentem, jól megvertek.
Végül megérkezik a magyar, hófehér luxuskocsin, a sofőr kinyitja az ajtót és az elé gördülő vörös szőnyegen szivarozva a többiek elé áll.
- Jézusom, te mit csináltál a képpel, hogy így megtollasodtál?
- Semmi különöset. Kiálltam a Hősök terére, leraktam magam mellé a képet, és ezt írtam alá: Egy köpés tíz forint!


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## biogreen (2011 Január 3)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Január 3)

Boldog


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Január 3)

Új Évet


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Január 3)

Kívánok Mindenkinek


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Január 3)

Nem értem ezt a hozzászólás dolgot


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

*hello*

123


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

*B.u.é.k!*

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

5


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

7


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

8


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

9


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

13


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

14


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

15


----------



## w_lindi (2011 Január 3)

2?


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

16


----------



## w_lindi (2011 Január 3)

33


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

18


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

19


----------



## kpeterke (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

Sziasztok!
Rengeteg régi Fülesben és máshol megjelent képregfényem van (a legtöbb jpeg formátumban) Bárkinek kell, csak szóljon, és mutassátok, hova és hogyan töltsem fel. És most jöjjenek a címek (a teljesség igénye nélkül):


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Tizenöt Éves Kapitány


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

80 Nap Alatt A Föld Körül


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Bagdadi Tolvaj


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Csillaghajó Üzenete


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Fáraó


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Fata Morgana Hadművelet


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Fehér Fóka


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Félelem Bére


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Halálhajó


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Kincses Sziget


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A 'Madárember-Akció'


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Maják Kincse


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Négylábú Tyúk


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Neutron-Akció


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Pármai Kolostor


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Robot-szörny Pusztulása


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Sivatag Szelleme


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Szamárbőr


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Titokzatos Bolygó


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A Vörös Kör


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

A legeslegnagyobb kedvenc: Aranykoporsó


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

Az Időjárőr


----------



## kaly007 (2011 Január 3)

Ha bárkinek felkeltette a figyelmét csak szóljon (megvan az összes régi Kockás és Mozaik is, mind házilag bedigitalizálva)


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Lópici Gáspárt keresem


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Illetve Lópici nevű embereket


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Kenya-Tanganyika


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Jöttem, itt vagyok, mentem


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Lópici nevűt, köszönöm


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Bulldog Bódog, légy te boldog


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Capestan lovag


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Marlon Brando


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Ivanhoe


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Lagardere lovag


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Lovag


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Kensington Avenue


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Penny Lane


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Lancia Delta


----------



## septimuu (2011 Január 3)

Rover 3000


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

Mindegy csak üssön


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

Amúgy meg Audi R8


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

CrashDoorProduction.
Keressetek rá youtube-on


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

Vagy szintén youtube....
MEM-Forza


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

Szmájli


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

q7


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

- Mit iszik a vámpír ha ideges?
- ???
- Csigavért


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

- Miért büdös a cigány?
- ???
- Hogy a vakok is leköphessék 

Távol álljon tőlem a rasszizmus...de ez a vicc akkor is nagyon jó és csak egy vicc


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

Szexi tyúk = Ero-tik
Roma tyúk= Roman-tik


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Nekem ez az első üzenetem...


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Van itt valaki Kanadából?


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Jó ez az oldal..


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

De miért van szükség 20 üzenetre?


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Kitartás?


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Amúgy is üzenek, ha van mondandóm...


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Capoeira


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Schnauzer


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Erdő


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Naplemente


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

Keresztszemes


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

mintákat


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Schnauzer


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

keresek,


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

főleg


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

Suzy's Zoo


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Nekem olyan nincs


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

érdekelne.


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Horgolsz?


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Vagy goblen?


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Vadludak


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

Köszi


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Nincs mit


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

Még 8


----------



## Sh4in (2011 Január 3)

Én köszönöm


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

és böngészhetek.


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

14.


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

Nem


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

tudom


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

miről


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

írhatnék.


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

19.


----------



## jikka (2011 Január 3)

és végre ... 20.


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

" Megtudtad,amit mindenki öröktől ismer,


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

és elfeledted,amit senki se tud.


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

Annyi vagy immár,mint a többi -


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

most mutasd meg,mi telhet tőled.


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

Mert könnyű,könnyű


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

törpék között óriásnak lenni -


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

Ezt a hideget már nem bírom.


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

de nehéz és jobb,ha törpék között


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

derekasabb törpe vagy a többinél."

Weöres Sándor


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

reggel korán kelek


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

Örömteli új Évet mindenkinek,és gyors hozzászólásgyűjtést az új tagoknak


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

" A macska nagyon kedves állat,de az egérnek erről egészen más a véleménye..."


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

Nekem még 10


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

B:u:é:k:


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

Vidámabb Új évet


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

Nem hiszem hogy jobb lesz az életünk


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

Végül is levegő az ingyen van még


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

"Csak vigyázzunk az egészséges életmódról szól könyvekkel . Egy sajtóhiba
az életünkbe kerülhet."


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

3


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

4


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

5


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

Ne panaszkodjak hiszen élek


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

*20 hozzászólás kreatívan*

Az orvostudomány rövid története:


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

- Fáj a torkom!


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

7


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Kr.e. 2000: Tessék, edd meg ezt a gyökeret!


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

"Minden férfinak szüksége van egy feleségre, mert van csomó olyan dolog,
amiért egész egyszerűen nem lehet a kormányt hibáztatni."


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

3


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

8


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

4


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

9


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

5


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Kr.u. 1000: Az a gyöker pogány dolog, mondj el egy imát!


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Kr.u. 1850: Az az ima babonaság, idd meg ezt az elixirt!


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

7


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Kr.u. 1940: Az az elixir kígyóolaj, nem tesz jót, nyeld le


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Kr.u. 1985: Az a pirula hatástalan, vedd be ezt az antibiotikumot!


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

[hide]8[/hide]


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Kr.u. 2001: Az az antibiotikum nem természetes! Tessék, itt egy gyökér......


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

9


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Hehe


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

13


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

A civilizáltnak nevezett világ elmúlt 3500 év történelmét végignézve csak 230 békés évet számolhatunk össze.


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

13


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

14


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

14


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

15


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

15


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

16


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

30


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

" Pedig volna még,volna még valami mondanivalóm


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

14


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

18


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

31


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

32


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

22


----------



## redthalia (2011 Január 3)

33


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

gyerünk!


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

78


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

15


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

2132


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

16


----------



## ramrod (2011 Január 3)

20 :d


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

fgegfe


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

18


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

19


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

Vége a Csillagkapunak


----------



## ironwill85 (2011 Január 3)

+1


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## xrob (2011 Január 3)

21


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

a nyíló nárcisz-mezőkről például az alkonyi szélben riadtan lobogó hegyi füvekről


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

a hegyekről, a folyókról
égről és földről
a tengerekről


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

az óceánok alatt vergődő tűzhányókról,


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

a szerelem végtelen napéjegyenlőségeiről,


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

amikor az idő is ellankad,mint a patak
ha szomját oltja benne a szarvas,


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

egyszóval kettőnk dolgáról az emberiség nevében


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

volna még,talán volna még..."

(Kányádi Sándor)


----------



## Angella31 (2011 Január 3)

21


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

a


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

b


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

c


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

d


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

e


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

f


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

g


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

h


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

9


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

8


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

7


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

5


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

4


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

3


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## potyesz75 (2011 Január 3)

kész!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jafarka (2011 Január 3)

így talán egyszerűbb


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

*Ne itelj el amig nem ismersz!*


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Meg eleg sok hozzaszolas kell, de remelem ma meglesz!


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

In vino veritas!


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

mar csak 13!


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Montreal


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Haliho


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Calgary


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Hat ennek nem sok ertelme van


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Toronto


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Vancouver


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Ha mar egyszer kitalaltak a 20 hozzaszolasos szabalyt...


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Akkor vagy komolyan kene venni, es nem hagyni ilyen kiskapukat...


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Quebec


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Vagy el kellene torolni


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Winnipeg


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Sztem az utobbi


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Ottawa


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Edmonton


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Kellemes Unnepeket


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Hamilton


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Utolag is


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Mindenkinek


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

Halifax


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Innen Braziliabol


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 3)

es megvan!


----------



## jafarka (2011 Január 3)

innen vidékről


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Espirito Santos


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Vitoria


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Eredetileg arra gondoltam...


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Hogy felrakok egy csomo konyvet...


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Emile Zolat...


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Meg Tersanszkyt...


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

De olyan rohadt lassu itt a net...


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Hogy feladtam


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Majd kesobb, egyszer


----------



## hogata (2011 Január 3)

Ha lesz a hazunkban net


----------



## jafarka (2011 Január 3)

21?


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

a


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

1


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

3


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Prédikáció


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Nagy hitvallás a nem-akarás -


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Tán próféta vagyok én.


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

De jöhet azért akárki más.


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Ha akarnánk, hát ne akarjunk


----------



## amadeuszka (2011 Január 4)

Szia ezekből van még több neked esetleg? előre is köszi


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Minden gőgöt földbe takarjunk.


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

A férget el miért tapossam -
(Tán próféta vagyok én)


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Ugyis elpusztul hamarossan.


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Legyen már ez a hitvallásunk


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

S a szeretet lesz áldomásunk.


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Az Isten szava most újra szól


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Minket hí, emberek, valahol.


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

A szív jól van csinálva itt benn


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

Ápoljuk hát a szeretetet


----------



## gubitnik (2011 Január 4)

E dús növényt, mit Isten vetett.


----------



## amadeuszka (2011 Január 4)

hello fogfájásra nincs valami jó ötlet???? az alapokon már túl vagyok csak nehogy azt írjátok h fogorvos


----------



## amadeuszka (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok fogfájásnál valaki valami jó ötlet??? köszi


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 4)

*Érekes számomra !!!*

Örömmel néztem végig ezt a linkrét és sok olyan érdekes dolgot találtam, amit a késöbbiekben le szeretnék tölteni !!!:razz:


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Szövegírót keresek zene szövegének a megírásához!


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 4)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 4)

Na majd máskor!


----------



## Ancsi72 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok!
Ezoterika témában kinek van kedve beszélgetni?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Van valaki ismerős?


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Szia Hell! Te is tamási? hm?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Miért vagy te ilyen sötét és pokoli?


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Szia Bűbáj....nem én épp most Szegeden vagyok vizsgázni  
Nem vagyok sötét csak tetszik a név és jó avatarok vannak hozzá 

Te miért vagy olyan gyerekes?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Barátomtól tanultam nem ismered?


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Nem hinném...kiről van szó?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

De am nem vagy góth vagy ilyesmi? Vagy igen?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Szia Évi!


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Szia Évi! Mizujs veled?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Norbinak hívják és ő is Szegeden tanul, de neki 14.-én lesz az első vizsgája.


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Hát ha én góth vagyok akkor te boszorka vagy kiscsajszi vagy?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Nem! Én csupán szeretem a Disney meséket! Az Enchanted az egyik nagy kedvencem. Sztem te is ismered a Grace klinika szuper helyes dokija játszik benne Patrick Dempsey és egy negyon szép és bűbájos csajszi Amy Adams.  Innen a név!


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Nem ismerem a filmet a Grace klinikát meg nem szeretem mert tiszta uncsi! Inkább House-t meg krimiket nézek...régebben a szökés volt a tuti


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

House az jó. A Szökés nem tetszett annyira, mert hihetetlenül túl van bonyolítva... kb mint egy argentin sorozat. De nem rosszból írom, ez csak az én véleményem. Ízlések és pofonok... De ugyanolyan vagy mint barátom... Kedvenc állat véletlenül nem tigris? Jah és persze fehér...


----------



## zamfiracska (2011 Január 4)

Haliho
Van itt valaki?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Krimik alatt mit értesz? Ha olyat h Gyilkos sorok akkor én ne igazán rajongok értük, ha viszont olyanok mint a Gyilkos elmék, CSI: Miami vagy Dr. Csont akkor viszont én is nagyon szeretem őket.


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Szia Zamfiracska


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Nem baj az ,hogy olyan vok..de az honnan találtad ki 
Azért volt jó,hogy bonyolult mert ugy volt izgalmas 
A Grace klinika sokkal inkább szappanopera mert ott nem azon van a hangsúly hogy milyen az orvostudomány hanem,hogy rontsák el egymás életét és nekem emiatt nem tetszik mert nem jó címet adtak neki


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Szia Zamfiracska!


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Gyilkos számok,NCIS,CSI Miami,Dr. Csont meg hasonlók


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Ráhibáztam  Barátomnak is az a kedvence meg él hal a sárkányokért. De a Szökésnek se a szökés volt a lényege ott is ott volt a csajszika aki mindent megbonyolított ott hagytam abba...


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Miért nem látszik a képem, hogyha most töltöttem fel? Nálatok sem látszik?


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

A képed csak a profilodban jelenik meg vagy túl nagy és azért nem láttod  A csajszika jó volt benne ne szídd


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Nem szídom én nyugi.


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Jól teszed ...mi jót csinálsz otthon,hogy nem vagy suliban ?!


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Még nincs vizsgám majd 14, 19.-én.


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Mit tanulsz? Miből vizsgázol?


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Jól megy tanulj rá akkor inkább


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Növényszervezettanból kivánj sok sikert


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Egy Pill felmegyek ebédelni!


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Sok sikert hozzá! Te se nagyon tanulsz...


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Én is éhes vagyok elmegyek addig melegítek kaját én is...te mit eszel?


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Köszike..neked is hát mert most pihenek egyet ,bízok magamban


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Gyümölcsleves volt itthon de még meleg abból nem ettem , meg rizs volt tokánnyal.


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Én meg krumplistésztát de majd rendelek másik kaját este


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Dután mi jót fogsz csinálni?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Nálunk tegnap volt krumplistészta, meg rizs leves


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Az egyik kedvencem a rizs leves,küldhetnél nekem is ha maradt még


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Nem maradt sajnos egy csepp sem


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Majd akkor legközelebb


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

nem válaszoltál arra,hogy mit csinálsz dután


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Rendben !


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Nem figyeltem bocsika! ŐŐŐ arra gondoltam hogy rajzolok! Valami nagyon tutit.


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Én is szeretek rajzolni,de nem mindig van hozzá kedvem


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Én most egy Twilight-os plakátot próbálok Disneyben lerajzolni.


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Sok sikert hozzá,segítsek neked ?


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Aha


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Jó idő van feléd?


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Csini a képed


----------



## Enchanted (2011 Január 4)

Hát nekem hideg van... Köszi a tied hááááát nem rossz!


----------



## Hell89 (2011 Január 4)

Nálunk egész jó idő van,sőt nagyon meleg


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

20


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

19


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

18


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

17


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

14


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

13


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

11


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

7


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok!Rengeteg jó könyv van nálatok,köszönöm a lehetőséget,hogy hozzáférhetek!


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

6


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

19


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

18


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

17


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

14


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

13


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

11


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

7


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

6


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

3


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## tizike (2011 Január 4)

...és már csak kettőt kell aludni!


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Hát akkor folytatom a sort én


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

A szabóm gazdag


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Épp almát ettem, mikor csöngettek.


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Gondoltam rá, hogy eszem egy almát, mikor megszólalt a csengő


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Megettem az almát, és nem csöngetett senki


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

De jó neked, hogy már csak 4


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Addig kiírom az angol nyelvkönyv igeidős mondatait


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Bár ha tudnám mindet, akkor nem ennék annyi almát


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Szóval csengettek, amikor ránéztem az almákra...


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

De az alma kukacos volt!


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

3


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Általában almát eszem, amikor csengetnek.


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Múlt vasárnap csengettek, amikor almát ettem.


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Akkor fogok almát ennei, mikor csengetnek!


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

1


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Vagyis enni


----------



## Szali1 (2011 Január 4)

Most megvolt a 20. hsz-em, mégse enged az ebook szekcióból letölteni... mi lehet a baj?


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

A maradék almából most már főzök kompótot.


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Szali, nekem fogalmam sincs, zöldfülű vagyok rendesen


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

És állandóan almát eszem, ahelyett, hogy figyelnék.


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Jajj, már csak 3 kell


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Vagy kettő??


----------



## OdriJulia (2011 Január 4)

Eljött az ideje, hogy elmondjam: utálom az almát, és nagyon köszönöm ezt a topicot! Az oldal is szuper!


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

Visszaszámlálás 20


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

19


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

18


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

17


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

Búék mindenkinek


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

már nem sok kell, oszt jó lesz


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

BUÉK neked is


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

9 kell még!?


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

köszi matal


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

még 7


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

még 6


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

szívesen, látom 1 cipőben járunk


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)




----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

nagyon érdekel ez a honlap


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

a tesóm már régen dicséri


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

most talán nekem is lesz időm rá 2 szoptatás közt


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

tényleg jó, én német anyaggokat töltenék le


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

szóval 3


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

még 3


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

1


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

na még 2


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

1


----------



## matal (2011 Január 4)

Bingó. Ezentúl igyekszem tartalmasabban hozzászólni.


----------



## toza (2011 Január 4)

itt a vége.......


----------



## koczankr (2011 Január 4)

0


----------



## viktorkay (2011 Január 4)

-1


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

sziasztok!


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

végre van időm írni


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

még pár hsz


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

és kész leszek


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

14


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

13


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

11


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

már csak 10


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

7


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

kb. 15 van még....


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

6


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

14


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

2011. 01. 05.


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

január


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

na még 3


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## Becky915 (2011 Január 4)

utolsó


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

happy birthday


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 4)

*1235456351365*

Aki tud és tudja, hogy tud, az veszélyes,
attól óvakodjatok!
Aki nem tud és tudja, hogy nem tud, az okos azt tanítsátok!
Aki tud és nem tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok!
Aki nem tud és nem tudja, hogy nem tud,
az hülye, azt hagyjátok


„Aki nem tud semmit, nem szeret semmit
Aki tehetetlen, értelmetlen.
Aki nem ért semmit, nem is ér semmit
Aki viszont ért is, az szeret is, néz is, lát is.
Minél több tudás rejlik egy-egy dologban,
Annál nagyobb a szeretet...”

/Paracelsus/

A butaság nem a kevés tudás.
És nem is a keveset tudni akarás.
A butaság az, ha hisszük, hogy eleget tudunk.
A.J.Daniel (amerikai íróno, 1921-1982)

Aki tud hallani, az meghallja a bölcsességet.
Aki nem tud hallani, csak zajt hall.
(kínai közmondás)

"Eljön majd az idő, amikor szégyennek számít a betegség, mert a rossz gondolatok kivetülését látják benne." /Wilhelm von Humboldt/


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 4)

*144775*



dcsilla86 írta:


> 9




Aki tud és tudja, hogy tud, az veszélyes,
attól óvakodjatok!
Aki nem tud és tudja, hogy nem tud, az okos azt tanítsátok!
Aki tud és nem tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok!
Aki nem tud és nem tudja, hogy nem tud,
az hülye, azt hagyjátok


„Aki nem tud semmit, nem szeret semmit
Aki tehetetlen, értelmetlen.
Aki nem ért semmit, nem is ér semmit
Aki viszont ért is, az szeret is, néz is, lát is.
Minél több tudás rejlik egy-egy dologban,
Annál nagyobb a szeretet...”

/Paracelsus/

A butaság nem a kevés tudás.
És nem is a keveset tudni akarás.
A butaság az, ha hisszük, hogy eleget tudunk.
A.J.Daniel (amerikai íróno, 1921-1982)

Aki tud hallani, az meghallja a bölcsességet.
Aki nem tud hallani, csak zajt hall.
(kínai közmondás)

"Eljön majd az idő, amikor szégyennek számít a betegség, mert a rossz gondolatok kivetülését látják benne." /Wilhelm von Humboldt/


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 4)

*852963*



dcsilla86 írta:


> 9




Aki tud és tudja, hogy tud, az veszélyes,
attól óvakodjatok!
Aki nem tud és tudja, hogy nem tud, az okos azt tanítsátok!
Aki tud és nem tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok!
Aki nem tud és nem tudja, hogy nem tud,
az hülye, azt hagyjátok


„Aki nem tud semmit, nem szeret semmit
Aki tehetetlen, értelmetlen.
Aki nem ért semmit, nem is ér semmit
Aki viszont ért is, az szeret is, néz is, lát is.
Minél több tudás rejlik egy-egy dologban,
Annál nagyobb a szeretet...”

/Paracelsus/

A butaság nem a kevés tudás.
És nem is a keveset tudni akarás.
A butaság az, ha hisszük, hogy eleget tudunk.
A.J.Daniel (amerikai íróno, 1921-1982)

Aki tud hallani, az meghallja a bölcsességet.
Aki nem tud hallani, csak zajt hall.
(kínai közmondás)

"Eljön majd az idő, amikor szégyennek számít a betegség, mert a rossz gondolatok kivetülését látják benne." /Wilhelm von Humboldt/


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

tiszta jo


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

meg csak 18


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

17


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

unom


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

vagy nm is annyi


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

tevedtem


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 4)

most mennyi:-/


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 4)

Becky915 írta:


> 5




Aki tud és tudja, hogy tud, az veszélyes,
attól óvakodjatok!
Aki nem tud és tudja, hogy nem tud, az okos azt tanítsátok!
Aki tud és nem tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok!
Aki nem tud és nem tudja, hogy nem tud,
az hülye, azt hagyjátok


„Aki nem tud semmit, nem szeret semmit
Aki tehetetlen, értelmetlen.
Aki nem ért semmit, nem is ér semmit
Aki viszont ért is, az szeret is, néz is, lát is.
Minél több tudás rejlik egy-egy dologban,
Annál nagyobb a szeretet...”

/Paracelsus/

A butaság nem a kevés tudás.
És nem is a keveset tudni akarás.
A butaság az, ha hisszük, hogy eleget tudunk.
A.J.Daniel (amerikai íróno, 1921-1982)

Aki tud hallani, az meghallja a bölcsességet.
Aki nem tud hallani, csak zajt hall.
(kínai közmondás)

"Eljön majd az idő, amikor szégyennek számít a betegség, mert a rossz gondolatok kivetülését látják benne." /Wilhelm von Humboldt/


----------



## kisska (2011 Január 4)

*nagyon jó, köszi*

nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## torpepapagaj (2011 Január 4)

hahó


----------



## torpepapagaj (2011 Január 4)

keresem a Egy kis ravaszság c. filmet


----------



## torpepapagaj (2011 Január 4)

abc


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

köpönyeg


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

lottó


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

zsibvásár


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

térkép


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

álomfejtés


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

aranyköpés


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

traktor


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

epigramma


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

postás


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

lámpás


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

bioritmus


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

gránátalma


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

üveggolyó


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

kisdobos


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

lépesméz


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

álmoskönyv


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

kakukkfű


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

részecskegyorsító


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

nyúlpaprikás


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

Remek ez a fórum...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

bár kicsit megbonyolították a letöltést...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

régebben sokkal egyszerűbb volt....


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

sok jó hangoskönyvet találtam itt...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

remélem most is fogok...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

mihelyst elérem a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

ez már a 7.


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

már csak 14 kell...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

már csak 13....


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

rohamosan haladunk...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

előre...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

hajrá...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

még 8, nekem 8 ...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

Kicsit lassan megy ez így a távolból...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

és már 15-nél tartunk...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

kár, hogy nem tudok gyorsan gépelni....


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

begépelhetné, Einstein értekezését a relativitáselméletről....


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

begépelhetném,

ehelyett a gügye hozzászólások helyett


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

de sajnos nem tudok....


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

de nem tudok...


----------



## Gerdy (2011 Január 4)

Viszont megvan a 20.


----------



## optika (2011 Január 4)

Azért szeretnék a Canadahun állandó tagja lenni, mert számomra nagyon jó egy kellemes és jó közösséghez tartozni, akiknél érzem, hogy otthon vagyok

Ez a fórum és a többi is, ara szolgál hogy jó embertek jó emberektől értesüljenek a jó dolgokról

BUÉK mindannyiunknak!


----------



## cstimcsi (2011 Január 4)

BUÉK minden magyarnak a világon!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Minek ez a 20 hozzászólás korlát? Nem értem a lényegét...


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Paleolit táplálkozás topik van?


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

pénzkereséssel kapcsolatos topik van? penzfolyam.hu


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Éljen a C és D vitamin!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

BUÉK mindenkinek, talán még nem késö!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Én nyilatkoztam a magánnyugdíjpénztárban maradásról. És ti?


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

A sajtótörvényhez mit szóltok?


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Kosarasok köszönjék meg ezt a bejegyzést!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Felmérés: Mindenki, aki magyar köszönje meg ezt a bejegyzést!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Felmérés: Mindenki, aki facebookon is ott van, köszönje meg ezt a bejegyzést!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Felmérés: Mindenki, aki az iwiw-en is ott van, köszönje meg ezt a bejegyzést!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Hajrá szófosók! Már csak 8!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

Baromság ez a 20-as korlát!


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

15.nek: Ez itt a reklám helye: Eladó a Toyota Avensisom! penzfolyam.hu -n az elérhetöségem.


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

17


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

18: Miért vesztek 20*20=400 másodpercet (kb.10 percet) el az életemböl?


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

19: Persze úgy értem, hogy a 400 mp. nem egyenlö 10 perccel, de közel annyi ha be is írsz még több is eltelik...


----------



## penzfolyam (2011 Január 5)

20: Itt a vége! penzfolyam.hu


----------



## zamfiracska (2011 Január 5)

Szép jó reggelt!


----------



## attika80 (2011 Január 5)

Kosz!ez hasznos volt


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

8


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

10


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

11


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

12


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

13


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## Alpachone (2011 Január 5)

20


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok 12


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

13


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

17


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

18


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

19


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

20:d


----------



## jocc77 (2011 Január 5)

Mégsem tudok letölteni. :S


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Nagy köszönet azoknak akik létre hozták.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Én most tanulok zenélni.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Saját szórakoztatásomra, hobby szinten szeretném csinálni.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Vagyis a lányomnak megígértem, hogy én fogok zenélni a ballagóján.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Ezért is örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Hát, elég lassan megy de haladok a tanulással.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Egy Roland E-300-as szintim van.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Nagyon jó kis hangszer.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Remélem sikerül megtanulnom rajta.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Nem akarok csalódást okozni a lányomnak.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Igyekeznem kell a tanulással, mert most 8-os.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Igyekeznem kell mert most 8.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Jó tanuló és megérdemli hogy egy nagy bulit csapjak neki.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Remélem sikerül.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Ez egy nagyon jó fórum.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Kanada amÚgy is közel áll a családomhoz.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Vannak kint élő rokonok.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

A feleségem kereszt szülei.


----------



## ftc0706 (2011 Január 5)

Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## Timurlenkes_1 (2011 Január 5)

Valahogy csak összejön a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Most kezdem én is a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Talán nekem is összejön.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Most van egy kis időm.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

A gyerekek mesét néznek.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Nem zavarnak.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Írhatok nyugodtan.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

De még be kell fűtenem.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Megyek is.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Sietek vissza.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Hamarosan jövök.


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

bocs ha beleronditok


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

miért


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

joitt ertelmeset irni?


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## csoszogi (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Végeztem is.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Újra itt vagyok.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Folytatom az irogatást.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

De lassan megy.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Nem veszi be a betüket.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Akadozik a billentyűzet.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Azért haladok, még ha lassan is.


----------



## IMGM6 (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Most már közel a cél.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Mindjárt meglessz.


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

És íme a befutó, cél.


----------



## IMGM6 (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## IMGM6 (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## zsozso530 (2011 Január 5)

Plussz egy a ráadás.


----------



## IMGM6 (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## pipolino (2011 Január 5)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz





az enyém viselkedik


----------



## IMGM6 (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## IMGM6 (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

hát ez tök jó oldal


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

szeretem Kanadát


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

lucy maud montgomery


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Anne Shirley


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Gilbert Blythe


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Avonlea


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Marilla


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Matthew


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Diana


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

Rachel Lind


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

tanár


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

vörös


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

iskola


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

szerelem


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

konty


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

kisváros


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 5)

sziasztok.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

Az út, mely szóba-fogható,
nem az öröktõl-való;
a szó, mely rája-mondható,
nem az örök szó.
Ha neve nincs: ég s föld alapja;
ha neve van: minden dolgok anyja.

Ezért:
aki vágytalan,
a nagy titkot megfejtheti;
de ha vágya van,
csak a dolgokat szemlélheti.
E kettõ mögött közös a forrás,
csupán nevük más.
Közösségük: csoda,
s egyik csodától a másik felé tárul
a nagy titok kapuja.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

Mikor a szépet megismerik,
felbukkan a rút is;
mikor a jót megismerik,
felbukkan a rossz is.
Lét és nemlét szüli egymást,
nehéz és könnyû megalkotja egymást,
hosszú és rövid alakítja egymást,
magas es mély kulcsolja egymást,
sok hang összeolvasztja egymást,
korábbi s késõbbi követi egymást.

Ezért a bölcs
sürgés nélkül mûködik,
szó nélkül tanít,
nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erõlködik,
alkot, de mûvét nem birtokolja,
cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,
beteljesült mûvét nem félti,
s mert magának nem õrzi,
el se veszíti.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

Ha nem emelik fel az okosakat,
a nép közt rend es béke fakad;
ha nem kell többé a ritka, drága,
megszûnik a nép kirablása;
ha nem a vágy uralkodik,
a nép szíve megnyughatik.

Ezért a bölcs
a szívet kiüríti,
a gyomrot teletölti,
a sóvárgást gyengíti,
a csontot erõsíti,
hogy az emberek ne tudjanak, ne vágyjanak,
az okosak veszteg maradjanak.
A nem-sürgés ez
és rend és békesség lesz.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

4 
Az út üres,
de mûködését abba sose hagyja.
És mélységes,
mindennek õsatyja.
Élet tompítja,
görcseit oldja,
fényét fakítja,
elvegyül porba.
Megfoghatatlan
és mégis van.
Én nem tudom, ki a szülõje,
de vénebb, mint a tünemények õse.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

5 
Az ég és föld nem emberi:
neki a dolgok, mint szalma-kutyák.
A bölcs ember sem emberi:
neki a lények, mint szalma-kutyák.
Az ég és föld közötti tér,
akár a fujtató,
üres és nem szakad be,
mozog és egyre több száll belõle:
kell rá szó, ezernyi;
jobb némán befelé figyelni.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

6 
Csodálatos asszonynak hívják:
õ a völgy örök szelleme.
A csodálatos asszony kapuja
ég s föld gyökere.
Végtelenul munkálkodik,
nem fárad el sose.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

7 Örök az ég és örök a föld.
Azért örök az ég s a föld,
mert nem önmagukért élnek,
ezért nem fogy belõlük az élet.


Éppígy a bölcs:
hátrahúzódik, ezért halad,
nem õrzi magát, ezért megmarad.
Így van:
saját érdeke nem ûzi sose,
ezért teljesül saját érdeke.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

8 

A legfõbb jó a vízhez hasonló:
mindennek hasznos, de nem harcos;
az alantasban is jelenlevõ:
a víz az út-hoz hasonló.
Az élet a földet kövesse,
a sziv a bensõ melyet kövesse,
a barátság az emberit kövesse,
a beszéd a valót kövesse,
az uralom a rendet kövesse,
a szolgálat a lehetõt kövesse,
a tett a kellõ idõt kövesse.
Ha készséges, de nem erõszakos:
nem kél zúgolódás semerre.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

9

Aki tölt színültig:
jobb, ha elõbb abbahagyja.
Aki túl-élesre fen:
élét hamar kicsorbítja.
Arannyal, ékkõvel teli kamra:
megõrizni senkise bírja.
Kincs, gõg, rang egyszerre:
mekkora szerencsétlenség!
Alkotni, adni, majd visszavonulni:
ez az égi bölcsesség.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

10 

Aki teste-lelke egységét megõrzi,
azt a kétség nem bontja meg.
Aki természetét szelíddé símítja,
egyszerû, mint az újszülött gyerek.
Aki látását megtisztítja,
elkerüli a tévedéseket.
A nép megnyerése, ország kormányzása
nem kíván tudós elméletet.
Ég s föld kapui nyílnak-csukódnak,
nyugalmasak és békességesek.
E tudásból kibontakozik
a sürgés-nélküli cselekedet.
Megszülni és felnevelni,
létrehozni és nem kívánni,
megalkotni és nem birtokolni,
hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:
ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

11 

Harminc küllõ kerít egy kerékagyat,
de köztük üresség rejlik:
a kerék ezért használható.
Agyagból formálják az edényt,
de benne üresség rejlik:
az edény ezért használható.
A házon ajtót-ablakot nyitnak,
mert belül üresség rejlik:
a ház ezért használható.
Így hasznos a létezõ
és hasznot-adó a nemlétezõ.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

12

Látást az öt szín tompít,
hallást az öt hang tompít,
ízlést az öt íz tompít,
a vágtatás, vadászat megbolondít,
a nehezen elérhetõ mind bûnbe lódít.


Ezért a bölcs
nem a szemét, inkább a gyomrát tömi,
neki nem a távoli kell, hanem a közeli.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

13

Dicsõség, szégyen: egyforma félelem.
A rang: az élet legnagyobb csapása.
Dicsõség, szégyen: mért csak félelem?
Mert a dicsõséget a közemberek
szorongva nyerik el,
szorongva vesztik el.
A dicsõség is, szégyen is, csak puszta félelem.
A rang mért az élet csapása?
Mert legnagyobb csapás
az önszeretet.
Ha nincs bennem önszeretet,
ugyan mi bajom lehet?


Ezért:
a világért élõ kiválóságra
bízható a világ;
és a világért élõ jóságra
építhet a világ.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

14

Ránézek, de nem látom,
ezért neve: nem látható.
Hallgatom, de nem hallom,
ezért neve: nem hallható.
Megragadnám, de meg nem foghatom,
ezért neve: a legparányibb.
E három titok
egységbe olvad.
Felszíne sem világos,
alapja sem homályos,
végtelen, névtelen,
visszavezet a nemlétbe szüntelen.
Neve: formátlan forma,
tárgy-nélküli kép,
neve: a sötét.
Szembetérek s nem látom arcát,
követem és nem látom hátát.


Az õskor útját birtokolva
s a jelenkort általa megragadva
rálátni mindennek eredetére:
ez az út vezetõ-fûzére.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

15 

Hajdan az ihletettek
ismerték a rejtõzõt és rejtettet,
de õket mélyükig nem ismerte senki.
Mert nem lehetett õket megismerni,
a kép róluk csak ennyi:
mint téli folyón átkelõk, vigyáztak,
mint szomszédaiktól félõk, figyeltek,
mint a vendégek, tartózkodtak,
mint olvadó jégen, óvakodtak,
mint a rönk-fa, egyszerûek voltak,
mint a völgykatlan, mélységesek voltak,
mint a homály, át nem derengtek.
Nyugalmukat bizton õrizve
formálták a szennyesbõl tisztát.
Az örök áramlással békességben,
ismerték az élet nyitját.
Az úton jártak, mérték nélkül nem vágyakoztak,
s mert mohók sose voltak,
megelégedtek a létezõvel és újat nem alkottak


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

16 

Ahol megvalósul a teljes üresség,
ott a nyugalom tisztán megmarad,
minden növekszik a maga rendjén,
az örök áramlásban körbe-halad.
Minden virul, terem,
s a kezdethez visszatér szüntelen.
A kezdethez visszatérés: a béke.
A béke: az élet visszatérte.
Az élet visszatérte: állandóság.
Az állandóság tudása: világosság.
Az állandóság nem-tudása: vakság, zûrzavar.
Aki az állandót ismeri, bölcs lesz,
aki bölcs lett, igazságos lesz,
aki igazságos lett, király lesz,
a király az eget követi,
az ég az utat követi,
az út örökkévaló,
és minden rendjén-való.


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

17 

A kicsinyek tudták, hogy vannak nagyok.
Szerették, felemelték,
aztán rettegték,
végül megvetették.
Aki hûtlen,
hívet nem lel.
De ha ígérete szerint cselekszik,
munkája sikerül, érdeme növekszik,
és a nép azt mondja rája:
"A természet útját járja."


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

az ábc


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

nekem még 19


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

123


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

főleg ha kapunk


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

nem rossz csak evelen


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

én is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

és ha mégis?


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

biztos?


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

nekem csak hácimacskám


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

van egy lányom és egy fiam


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

kék


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

ég


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

ugye!


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

nemsokára


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

az már jó


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

remélem hasznomra válik


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## kapasa (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

Ez lenne az első


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

Majd a második


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

harmadik


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

negyedik


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

ötödik


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

hatodik


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

hetedik


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

nyolcadik


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

kilenc


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

tíz


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

_13_


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

_15_


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## Zorkovics (2011 Január 6)

20!!!!!!!!


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## la_florinda (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## la_florinda (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## la_florinda (2011 Január 6)

érthetetlen számomra


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## la_florinda (2011 Január 6)

mi az oka annak,


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## la_florinda (2011 Január 6)

hogy ezt kell tenni.


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## la_florinda (2011 Január 6)

bár, tippem van.


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## face90 (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## weritas (2011 Január 6)

*Üzenetek száma növelés*

Ide is egy-két bejegyzést


----------



## weritas (2011 Január 6)

*Üzenetek száma növelés*

Üzenetek száma növelés-2


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Látod-e, esteledik s a szögesdróttal beszegett, vad


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

tölgykerités, barakk oly lebegő, felszívja az este.


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Rabságunk keretét elereszti a lassu tekintet


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

és csak az ész, csak az ész, az tudja, a drót feszülését.


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Látod-e drága, a képzelet itt, az is így szabadul csak,


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

megtöretett testünket az álom, a szép szabadító


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

oldja fel és a fogolytábor hazaindul ilyenkor.


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Rongyosan és kopaszon, horkolva repülnek a foglyok,


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Szerbia vak tetejéről búvó otthoni tájra.


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Búvó otthoni táj! Ó, megvan-e még az az otthon?


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Bomba sem érte talán? 's van', mint amikor bevonultunk?


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

És aki jobbra nyöszörg, aki balra hever, hazatér-e?


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Mondd, van-e ott haza még, ahol értik e hexametert is?


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Ékezetek nélkül, csak sort sor alá tapogatva,


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

úgy irom itt a homályban a verset, mint ahogy élek,


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

vaksin, hernyóként araszolgatván a papíron;


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

zseblámpát, könyvet, mindent elvettek a 'Lager'


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

őrei s posta se jön, köd száll le csupán barakunkra.


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Rémhirek és férgek közt él itt francia, lengyel,
hangos olasz, szakadár szerb, méla zsidó a hegyekben,
szétdarabolt lázas test s mégis egy életet itt,-
jóhírt vár, szép asszonyi szót, szabad emberi sorsot,
s várja a véget, a sűrü homályba bukót, a csodákat.


----------



## Geeergo (2011 Január 6)

Fekszem a deszkán, férgek közt fogoly állat, a bolhák
ostroma meg-megujúl, de a légysereg elnyugodott már.
Este van, egy nappal rövidebb, lásd, ujra a fogság
és egy nappal az élet is. Alszik a tábor. A tájra
rásüt a hold s fényében a drótok ujra feszülnek,
s látni az ablakon át, hogy a fegyveres őrszemek árnya
lépdel a falra vetődve az éjszaka hangjai közben.


Alszik a tábor, látod-e drága, suhognak az álmok,
horkan a felriadó, megfordul a szűk helyen és már
ujra elalszik s fénylik az arca. Csak én ülök ébren,
féligszítt cigarettát érzek a számban a csókod
íze helyett és nem jön az álom, az enyhetadó, mert
nem tudok én meghalni se, élni se nélküled immár. 


Lager Heidenau, Zagubica fölött a hegyekben,
1944. július


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

ez eléggé öncélú dolog, hogy 20 * hozzá kell szólni


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

kellemetlen dolog ez így


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

nem hiszem, hogy ennek van értelme


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

valami hasznosabbal kellett volna próbálkozni


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

elegem van ebből


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

és még csak a 10.


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Reméljük jól fogod magad érezni közösségünkben.


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Letölteni csak Állandó Tagok tudnak, hogy te is az legyél 20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES hozzászólást kell írnod (a feltöltés is annak számít), és 48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációdtól számítva.


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Nem zárkózom el semmi elől, megoldható szerintem a cd-felvétel.


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Ha van időd meg kedved, csörrenj rám! 30-960-1982 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Igen megkaptuk, és a pályázathoz figyelembe is vesszük, köszönjük.


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Amit az emlékeztetőbe nem írtunk le, az az, hogy felajánlották, hogy ha kész vagyunk egy-egy nagyobb résszel (ld.: softok, igényfelmérés, projektmenedzsment szervezet stb.), akkor azt szívesen átnézik, és tanácsokkal látnak el, mit kéne még belefogalmazni.


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Mellékelten küldöm a panasz levelet


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

*"Kérem gondolja át környezettel kapcsolatos személyes felelősségét, mielőtt kinyomtatja ezt az e-mailt"*


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

Na, ha minden igaz, akkor ez a 20.


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

21


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

423


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

bvm


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

.,mn


----------



## Godrik (2011 Január 6)

bfghc


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

q


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

w


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

e


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

t


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

z


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

u


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

i


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

o


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

p


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

ő


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

ú


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

a


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

s


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

d


----------



## infravoros (2011 Január 6)

f


----------



## handy (2011 Január 6)

Mosolyogjunk mindig, kicsit úgy könnyebb a nehezebb!


----------



## handy (2011 Január 6)




----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

a


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

b


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

Elnézést kérek a jelenlévőktől, de meg szeretném szerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

c


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

d


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

e


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

f


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

g


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

h


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

i


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

j


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

k


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

l


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

m


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

n


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

o


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

p


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

q


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

r


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

s


----------



## deniro76 (2011 Január 6)

Köszönöm a türelmetek!


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



Köszi a tippet, máris beljebb vagyok.


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

deniro76 írta:


> r


 + s


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

deniro76 írta:


> q


 abc


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

deniro76 írta:


> Köszönöm a türelmetek!


Mikor lesz már 20 :9:


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

deniro76 írta:


> f



Ez is értelmes !


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

20 Végre, Halleluja


----------



## srutyisz (2011 Január 6)

21 ráadás


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

123


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Orvos a betegnek:
- Ez az egész betegségesdi csak a maga fejében létezik!
- Akkor ezek szerint nincs semmi bajom?
- Azért ezt nem mondanám egy agydaganatról...


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

A pilóta hátraszól a repülőgép utasainak:
- Van önök között olyan, aki hisz az imádság erejében?
Az egyik utas felteszi a kezét.
- Nagyszerű - mondja a pilóta. - Mert a gép irányíthatatlanná vált, és eggyel kevesebb ejtőernyőnk van.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Soha ne tegyél olyasmit, amit utána egy mentősnek nem tudsz megmagyarázni.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

A minap a parkban megismerkedtem egy nagyon csinos lánnyal. Nem sokkal később már szikrázott köztünk a levegő, majd a lábaimnál hevert.
Ezek a sokkolók nagyon megérik az árukat!


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Késő este kinéz a férj az ablakon:
- Nahát, nincs egyetlen csillag sem az égen. Bezzeg tegnap mennyi volt!
Válaszol a feleség:
- Persze, hogy nincs. Éjjel, mikor hazajöttél és azt kérdeztem, hol voltál, mindet lehazudtad az égről.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

456


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

- Na, hogy sikerült a kis feleséged legelső főztje? - kérdezi Kovácsot a barátja.
- Ne is kérdezd! Még a szakácskönyv is odaégett!


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Bírósági tárgyaláson kérdezi a bíró a vádlottól:
- Mondja, volt már maga korábban is elítélve? Olyan ismerős az arca.
- Nem, bíró úr, de tíz éve szolgálok fel abban az étteremben, ahol maga minden este leissza magát.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Az egyik barátom erős hátfájástól szenvedett, ezért nem bírt a megszokott puha matracon aludni. Azt mondta a feleségének:
- Amíg el nem múlik a hátfájásom, addig a nappaliban alszom, a kanapén.
Mivel úgy tartják, hogy a hitvesi ágy elhagyása rosszat jelent, az asszony így válaszolt:
- Jó, drágám, de amint összeveszünk, visszaköltözöl a közös ágyunkba.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

20 éves korunkban nem érdekel, a világ mit gondol rólunk.
30 éves korunkban elkezdünk aggódni azon, a világ mit gondol rólunk.
40 éves korunkban rájövünk, hogy a világ nem is törődik velünk.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Az ifjú Kovács bejelenti a rokonai előtt, hogy nősül. Elveszi feleségül a Szabóék által nevelt szegény lányt.
- Azt a csúf lányt? - fanyalognak a nagynénik.
- Aki még nem is tisztességes. - teszi hozzá a nagymama.
- És úgy öltözködik, mint egy kakadu. - toldja meg egy nagybácsi.
- Még ha lenne egy kis hozománya. - szól az apa is.
- De van egy nagy előnye! - mondja erre a vőlegény.
- Mi az?
- Nincsenek rokonai.


----------



## pityokas (2011 Január 6)

Egészen addig azt hittem, hogy táncolok, amíg valaki rá nem lépett a kezemre.


----------



## musicadi (2011 Január 6)

B.U.É.K. mindenkinek!


----------



## musicadi (2011 Január 6)

na, jöhetne már a 20-ik


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Ahhoz, hogy hozzáférhessek több dologhoz, 20 bejegyzést kell írnom? Jól értem? Kérlek válaszoljatok, új vagyok. köszi Buék.
HOl található a számláló? Annyira kezdő vagyok itt. bocsi


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_- Mi az abszolút köd?
- Amikor a rendor a jelzolámpa tetejérol kiabálja a színeket. _


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_- Mi az abszolút kellemetlen?
- Ha a hülyeség akaraterovel és szorgalommal párosul. _


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

abc


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_- Ki az abszolút paraszt?
- Akinek már az óvodában is szalonna volt a jele._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_- Mi az abszolút részegség?
- Amikor három ember beül egy szobába, megisznak fejenként egy öveg whiskeyt, majd az egyikük kimegy, és a másik ketto pedig megpróbálja kitalálni, hogy melyikük ment ki. _


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Bocsika. A számlálót már megtaláltam. Nem akarlak fárasztani benneteket az analfabétaságommal.


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_- Ki az abszolút szexmániás no?
- Aki, ha banánt vásárol megkérdezi, hogy hol a próbafülke. _


----------



## musicadi (2011 Január 6)

20!!


----------



## musicadi (2011 Január 6)

hmm


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Mi az nappal csattog, éjjel úszik?
???
Anyós fogsora.


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_A feleség a tükör előtt illegeti magát, és a férjét nyaggatja:
- Ugye drágám, sokkal fiatalabbnak látszom a koromnál?
A férj leteszi az újságot, szemügyre veszi az asszonyt:
- Nos, a bőröd olyan húsz évesé. A hajad akár egy tizennyolcasé. Az alakod meg... olyan 25 évesnek tippelem.
A feleség teljesen elolvad:
- Jaj, olyan kedves vagy.
A férj azonban lehűti:
- Várj egy kicsit, mindjárt összeadom._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Van nekem egy gumibabám Pamela Anderson a neve, de ha csak félig fújom fel, akkor Medveczki Ilona.


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_A megcsalt férj kérdezi mérgesen:
- Te bestia, az első jöttmentnek odaadtad magad?
- Nem, ez már a hatodik volt._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Az öreg paraszt temeti a feleségét. A sógora vígasztalja:
- Ne búsulj bátyám, a túlvilágon majd találkoztok.
- Ez az, ami aggaszt, komám._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Ez tetszet Kutyilla. Még még még....


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Kérő érkezik a lányos házhoz. Az apa így szól:
- Évike autót kap hozományba, Mariska pedig egy szép nyaralót. Melyiküket választja?
- Azt hiszem, hogy Évikével kezdem..._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Egy fiú szerelmet vall egy lánynak:
- Ha hozzám jössz feleségül, a tenyeremen hordozlak majd!
- Miért, kocsid nincs?_


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Egy lány elmegy a jósnőhöz:
- Két férfi is szerelmes belém. Melyik lesz közülük a szerencsés?
- Béla fogja feleségül venni. Géza lesz a szerencsés._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Két barátnő hosszú idő után találkozik. Az egyik felháborodva mondja a másiknak:
- Te jól átvertél engem! Azt mondtad, a Béla gazdag, én meg hozzámentem feleségül!
- Rosszul emlékszel. Én azt mondtam, hogy több pénze van, mint esze._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Mi lesz a kenyérrel, ha egy medve ráül?
???
Bundáskenyér.


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Egy ember az éjszaka közepén részegen támolyog haza. A felesége sodrófával várja az ajtóban. Megszólal a férfi:
- Jaj, édesem! Te még éjfélkor is sütsz?_


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Egy nő és egy férfi megismerkednek és egy-kettőre az ágyban kötnek ki. Az esemény után így szól a férfi:
- Kedvesem, Évának foglak hívni.
- Rendben, egyetlenem, de miért?
- Tudod, nekem te voltál az első nő az életemben.
- Oh, picim, akkor én Peugeot-nak hívlak.
- Rendben, de miért?
- 206._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Kutyilla segíts!

Jó úton haladok, ha 20 üzit írok, ahhoz, hogy hozzáférhessek bizonyos dolgokhoz? Kérlek válaszolj! Köszi Leja


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Hazaérkezik a férj, és egy idegen férfit talál a feleségével az ágyban. Megragadja a pasast, és kidobja a harmadik emelet ablakából.
- Megőrültél? - sikoltja a feleség.
A férj rezignáltan:
- Aki turbékolni tud, az repülni is tud._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Egy középkorú nő sírámai:
- Szerintem az anyám az oka, hogy semmi örömet nem találok a házaséletben. Azt mondta, a házasélet akkor jó, ha a férfi felül van az ágyban, a nő meg alul. Már 15 éve, hogy emeletes ágyban alszunk a férjemmel, de még egyszer se volt jó._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Két ivócimbora beszélget:
- Mit mondott az anyósod tegnap este, mikor részegen mentél haza?
- Nem tudom, mert a mondókáját még most sem fejezte be.


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_A gazdag férj korábban jön haza üzleti útjáról, és a kertészt a nappaliban találja, lába az asztalon, kezében whiskey, szájában pedig drága szivar.
- Látom, magának aztán jól megy nálunk! - kiált felháborodottan a férj - Még jó, hogy a feleségemet nem ülteti az ölébe!
- Már gondoltam rá, de a nagyságos asszony még nem jött fel a sofőr szobájából._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Egy várandós asszonyka ellenőrzésre megy az orvosához. A vizsgálat után szégyellősen megszólal:
- A férjem megkért, hogy kérdezzek meg valamit.
- Tudom, tudom - feleli a doki. Megnyugodhat, a szex nem veszélyes egészen a terhesség utolsó hónapjáig.
- Nem egészen erről van szó. Hanem arról, hogy nyírhatom-e továbbra is én a füvet._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Egy férfinek amputálni kell az egyik lábát. Műtét után bemegy hozzá az orvos, és azt mondja:
- Van magának egy jó, és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat.
- Az a rossz hír, hogy tévedésből a jó lábát vágtuk le.
- Na és mi a jó hír?
- Gyógyul a rossz.


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_A feleség reggel így szól a férjéhez:
- Egész éjszaka engem szidtál álmodban!
Mire a férj:
- Honnan veszed, hogy aludtam közben?_


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Hahó Kutyilla!

Válaszolj kérlek!


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_Kovács bácsi haldoklik. Szól a feleségének:
- Mama, hívd ide azt az embert, aki összeadott bennünket.
- Minek drága férjecském, minek? - sóhajtozik az asszony.
- Itt az ideje, hogy megbocsássak neki._


----------



## kutyilla (2011 Január 6)

_A férj hajnalban, részegen állít haza. Az asszony már az ajtóban várja.
- Nem szégyelled magad? Te disznó! Hajnali fél háromkor mersz hazaállítani?!
Mire férj:
- Csend legyen asszony! Éppen elég büntetés nekem, hogy duplán látlak._


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz, és elpanaszolja, hogy egész éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. Az orvos megvizsgálja, majd így szól:
- Kérem, magának az a baja, hogy szűk az arcbőre. Ha a szemét behunyja, a szája kinyílik.


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

- Doktor úr, úgy érzem, hogy engem semmibe vesznek - mondja a beteg a pszichiáternek.
- Nagyszerű. Kérem a következőt.


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

- Mikor vegyem be a gyógyszert doktor úr?
- Mindig két órával a fájdalom jelentkezése előtt!


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Mit jelent, ha a férj bejön a konyhából?
- Hosszú a lánc.


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Miért nem tudnak a férfiak jeget készíteni?
- Mert elvesztették a receptjét.


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

a


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

net


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

elég


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

lassú


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

nálam


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

,


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

így


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

ma


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

így


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Indul a visszaszámlálásom 20


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 19


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 18


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 17


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 16


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 15


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 14


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 13


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 12


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 11


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 10


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 9


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 8


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 7


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 6


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 5


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 4


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 3


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 2


----------



## uzs132 (2011 Január 6)

Visszaszámlálás 1


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

újra próbálkozás


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

már 28 üzit számolt és még mindig nem enged


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

miért???


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

van itt valaki, aki tudna segíteni?


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

senki


----------



## llillia (2011 Január 6)

Most kezdeném 20


----------



## llillia (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

még 8


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

az enyém is


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

jó móka


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

én is számoljak vissza?
17


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 köszi


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## foldonfuto (2011 Január 6)

0


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

333


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

remélem most már menni fog
köszi


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Új és kopasz!


----------



## csibe101 (2011 Január 6)

ucccsó?


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Régi magyar mondásra emlékeztet.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Ő Charly.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Szegény már néhai. :-(


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

De az emlékezetemben él. ;-)


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Két évet élt.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Ez "dzsungáriában" egy normális életkornak mondható.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Nagyon megszerettük.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Fájdalmat okozott...


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

...amikor elment. :-(


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Láthatod is itt aképét.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Láthatod is itt a képét.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Úgy e milyen ari?! :-D


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Már nem is vagyok kezdő.


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

tizenhét hsz., ez már szép teljesítmény. :-o


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Jön a Tavasz!


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

Nos még nem azonnal, de...


----------



## platz (2011 Január 6)

...nemsokára!!!  

Pezsgőt! 20!!!!


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

elfelejtettem hol tartottam a visszaszámlálásban!


----------



## NisMam (2011 Január 6)

ez az utolsó és akkor már csak egy napot kell várni, hogy tényleges tag legyek!!!


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Méltóképpen élj, hogy méltóképpen ítéltess."


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Az igazi dicsőség térdre kényszerülni, és azután mégis felállni."


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Az egyetlen mód, hogy okosabb legyél az, ha okosabb ellenféllel játszol"


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Ha megváltoztatod a szabályokat, amelyek irányítanak, akkor megváltoztatod a szabályokat, amiket irányíthatsz."


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Az univerzum leghatalmasabb ereje a legkisebb csillagból származik"


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat."


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"Nem tudjuk megoldani a magunk által okozott problémákat, ha ugyanúgy gondolkodunk mint amikor létrehoztuk őket"


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

"A terebélyes tölgyfa csupán apró mag, mely megkapaszkodott a földben."


----------



## faopál (2011 Január 6)

"Nem az az élvezet, ha nincs semmi dolgunk; az az igazi, ha sok van és mégsem csinálunk semmit."


----------



## Zyzi (2011 Január 6)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## heditke59 (2011 Január 7)

Őrülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 7)

*-*

Igen


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 7)

Jó kis oldal


----------



## Simoncicus (2011 Január 7)

valaki levelezzen velem bármiről modjuk, hogy ma 11 fokot mondtak


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Na, akkor én is elkezdtem


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Szép napot Nektek!


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Nemsokára itt a 7vége


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Ha érdekel valakit Agatha Christie film a jó öreg Joan Hicksonnal, akkor találtam néhány linket.


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Tudnátok ajánlani jó és megfizethető kismama ruhaboltot Bp-en? Előre is köszi!


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Ha valakit érdekel HOPEN ruhásszekrény és komód, az expresszre feltettem hirdetést


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Hűha, ez még csak a hetedik? Jó lesz igyekezni...


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Használt már valaki Dianatal gélt? Érdekelnének a tapasztalataitok...


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

1 tucat


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

akkor írom az abc


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

deé


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

fggy


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

hii


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

jkl


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

mno


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

oop


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

ez 8.


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

pqr


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

sszt


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

11.


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

tyuú


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

vw


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

öő


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

zzs


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

dz,dzs


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

ez a 18.


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

19.


----------



## buksi561 (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

tizenöt


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

trabant


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## egyedike (2011 Január 7)

hm! Nem rossz az ilyen hely,de ahogy elnézem nem feltétlenül van rá szükség,hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

*próba*

1,2,3


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

*próba2*

most jön a 4, 5, 6


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

a következő a 7 8 9 lesz, vesszők nélkül


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

A rá következő 10 11 12 lehetne


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

így már 4 üzenet van! csak összejön az a 20, hogy hozzáférjek az ebook-hoz


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

Mert olvasó már van, kb 300 magyar irodalmi művel, szerzővel...


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

Ami ugye jó, de néha kell valami más is...


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

de a változatosság szórakoztat


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

most készülhet a 9. bejegyzés


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

aztán jön a 10, ami már 50% eredményesség


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

Akinek Magyar klasszikusokra lenne szüksége, írjon bátran, szívesen küldök!


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

A Magyar Telekom az őshazában adja most az ebook olvasót úgy, hogy 0Ft beugró, havi részlet és mellkelesen ennyi szépirodalmi mű van hozzá


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

remélem az előzőt senki sem veszi reklámnak.. nem annak szántam


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

a lényeg, hogy szívesen segítek, ha keresel valamit a fenti témakörben


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

magam részéről az Asimov mester műveit keresem 
Plusz bármit, amit valaki azért ajánl, vagy ajánlott, mert számára valami átlagon felüli csodát adott....


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

De hiszen ezt keressük minden könyvben.. nem?


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

Legalábbis én igen


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

Márpedig ez a "csodakeresés" nem egyszerű elfoglaltság 4 gyerek mellett :-D


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

időt lopok az alvásból, hogy megtehessem...


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

de megéri..
Utoljára a Millennium trilógiát volt szerencsém olvasni... majd 2.000 oldal úgy fogyott el, mint egy kisregény


megvan a 20  megyek letölteni!


----------



## Hisler (2011 Január 7)

de biztos, ami biztos, még egyet idebiggyesztek :-D


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

18


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

1 híján 20


----------



## BGinger75 (2011 Január 7)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget, mindenkinek kellemes hétvégét, jó pihenést és sok letöltést!


----------



## bobina (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok,kellemes napot mindenkinek.


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

helloka milyen a napotok


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nekem elég gyatra remélem nektek kellemesebben telik


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nagyon jó az idő felétek?


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nálunk tiszta ég és süt a nap


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

épp akartam kérdezni ki van itt


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

de senki


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

láttam ám


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

arra gondoltam lehetne egy olyan oldal ahol kérdéseket tennétek és tenének fel


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

hmm nem is lenne rossz


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

bármilyen jellegű kérdés műszaki, elektronikai sex,magánélet ,bármi és akik fent volnának privin segítséget tudnának nyújtani


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nem is rossz ötlet mi??


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

magamban beszélgetek


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

lehet


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

mert nem ir senki


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

a forumban 20 mp kell várni 2 üzi közt ez kemény


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nem is tutam ez most akkor aszt jelenti hogy,...?


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nincs válasz


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

nem baj


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

na isz most látom


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

most látom a dolgokat eddig nem is figyeltem


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

hogy nincs itt senki habár az elöbb volt de nem irt semmit nekem


----------



## bedy84 (2011 Január 7)

pedig irtam ezelőtt 2 emberkének de nem írtak vissza pedig jelen voltak csak nem tudom mért nem irtak lehet hogy büdös vagyok áh az kizárt ..hehe


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

utálom a hétfőt!


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

szerencsére péntek van!


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

akkor ha semmi értelmeset nem írok az is számít?


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

de jó


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

coca-cola


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

'69 Shelby GT500


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

Ac/dc


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

Rock n' Roll ! ! !


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

sztromalitikus cianobaktérium


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

honey bunny


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

fürge rókalábak


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

online=elérhető


----------



## Belangor (2011 Január 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdvözlök mindenkit a fórumon!


----------



## Belangor (2011 Január 7)

surranók és árnyak


----------



## Belangor (2011 Január 7)

Most regisztráltam, s nagyon tetszik ez a tanács!


----------



## Belangor (2011 Január 7)

Ja, majd elfelejtettem.... ABC :-D


----------



## Belangor (2011 Január 7)

Most megyek, szétnézek a fórumon, hogy valami tényleg értelmeset is csináljak...


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

mennyi is kell még?


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

hali!


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

egy picit mintha lassú lenne...


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

Efg


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

Ez elég uncsi így


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

de már csak 3


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

kettő


----------



## undrysh (2011 Január 7)

még egy, tudtátok h 2 hozzászólás között 20mp-nek kell lennie?


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

Már csak 16 kell...


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## Zakam (2011 Január 7)

Hát akkor 2011 jegyében:Ma víg legyen a nap, s derűs. Jövő évre egészséget, békességet, s áldást a családnak!


----------



## Zakam (2011 Január 7)

Gondjaid kerüljenek,
Asztalaid terüljenek,
Tárcáid ne ürüljenek,
Fürtjeid ne őszüljenek,
Barátaid szeressenek,
Jó tündérek kövessenek


----------



## Zakam (2011 Január 7)

Áldás, békesség,
Öröm, reménység,
Legyen vígságszerző,
Ez az Új Esztendő!


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

1


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

0


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

-1


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

-2


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

-32


----------



## domearmin (2011 Január 7)

-4


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

-4


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

-5


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

ismét -5


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

-6


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

-7


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

-8


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

-9


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

10 A fele megvan. ;-)


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

18


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

19


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

21


----------



## mati5 (2011 Január 7)

22


----------



## niszir (2011 Január 7)

MÁTRIX ENERGETIKA - Ingyenes élménybemutatók vannak Magyarország területén előzetes időpont egyeztetés alapján. A módszer hatékonysága megtapasztalható.


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

1, Van egy kollégám


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

2, beszélgettünk


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

3, elmondta, hogy itt tag


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

4, érdekesnek hangzott


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

5, megnéztem az oldalt


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

6, beleolvastam néhány témába


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

7, majd gondoltam egyet


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

8, és regisztráltam


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

9, vártam a levelet


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

10, sokáig


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

11, de végül megjött


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

12, és regisztráltam


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

13, majd a karácsony miatt hanyagoltam


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

14, és csak most jutott eszembe


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

15, beléptem, de


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

16, nem volt aktiválva a regisztrációm, így


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

17, egy újabb aktiváló kód kérése után


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

18, sikerült ez is.


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

19, most itt vagyok, és azon dolgozom, hogy


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

20, hogy a történetem befejezzem.


----------



## Ruben_x (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm a figyelmed!


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

*köszi*

köszi, az üzenetet


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

*kép*

érdekesek lesznek


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

*kép*

ha egyszer


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

eljutok a végére


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

biztosan valaki


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

ezt jól kitalálta


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

:55:szerintem......


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

elég lenne


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

kevesebb is....


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

talán tiz


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

ma szép napos idő várható


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

tegnap még fáztunk.......


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

szerdán -12 fok volt Gyulán


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

ma, meg plusz 12 fok lesz.....


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

szeretek kézimunkázni


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

most éppen Margaret Sherryt varrok


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

Culinary cats egy képre a hat macsekot


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

már csak kettő van hátra


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

ha kész lesznek, akkor.....


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

anyukámnak adom, mert egy igazi macskabolond.....


----------



## Edet (2011 Január 8)

De jó értelemeben....


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Az én kutyám rosszabb.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Mit jelent hogy macskabolond? Szereti vagy megenné?


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Nekem még 12, de igyekszem!


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Már csak 11.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Miért van szükség 20 hozzászolásra tudja VALAKI?


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Nagyon jó dolgokat lehet itt találni!


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

.


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

..


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Kamillavirág


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Virágkamilla


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Millakavirág


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Virágmillaka


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Vimillarágka


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Na jó ebből ennyit


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

ez a 9.


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

és még van egy csomó


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

már 1re kevesebb


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

és most jön még 1


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

én is macskabolond vagyok


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

este fél 11kor is játszom vele


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

ha nyarvog a fülembe


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

játssz velem macskapecát


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

nem tudjátok mi az a macskapeca


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

most elárulom


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

hahaha majd a huszonegyediknél


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

és - felkészülni:


----------



## KamillaMamilla (2011 Január 8)

Szóval, a macskapeca egy bakancsból kiszuperált hosszú cipőfűző, melynek a vége (a műanyag izé) szét van rágva. Ezt kell a fotel hátamögül kilógatni, amit a Micimacska elkap és rágja, majd elengedi és kezdődik elölről. Kb. fél óráig. Akkor elfárad és Mi örülünk neki. Majd kb. 20 perc pihi után megy a következő családtaghoz, hogy még még még macskapeca


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 8)

pötyö-pötyö-ir-ir-szöv-szöv
tar-tar-olv-olv-csin-csin
kér-kér-vál-vál-érd-érd
ind-ind-érk-érk--meg-meg


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Eins Zwei Polizei


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Drei Vier Grenadier


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Fünf Sechs


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Alte Hex


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Sieben Acht


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

A rendőrségi nyomozások szerves része


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

a sztriptízbárok látogatása.


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Nem kell aggódni, a smink SOHA nem kenődik el.


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 8)

vége karácsony 
olvad a jég-hó
csipp-csepp
csepereg -tócsa sár


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Még búvárkodás közben sem.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

abc


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

sdf


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

orsi


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Részegség az ha már a fekvéshez is kapaszkodni kell!


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

mariska


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

viktor


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Atomvillanáskor ne álljunk tank mögé,mert ránk olvad.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

gyula


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

még14


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Kerüld a csokoládét! Összemegy tőle a ruhád!


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

ik7z798z


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

csicsi


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

A sportot sose késő elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

hogy vagy? jól.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

buék


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

szia


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

vastag csaba az x faktor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

rossz vagyok de használható


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Nem helyzetekben élsz, hanem útközben.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

viktorió


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

még 4


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

A kihullott könny megbosszulja magát azon, aki okozta.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

csőcsumicsőtészta


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

1.


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

A fájdalom jó barát. Ha nem érzel fájdalmat, akkor meghaltál.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

csokispalacsinta


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

A fájdalom nagyobb erő a szeretetnél.


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

vége


----------



## Petrara (2011 Január 8)

Ennyi volt.


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

hmm


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 8)

prog-prog ....
tag-tag ...
pör-pör...
sor-sor...


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

még


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

k


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

e


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

l


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!
Olvasgattam a témákban és nagyon szupernek tartom. Nekem is szükségem lenne a 20 hozzászóláshoz, így hát bele is kezdek...


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

l.


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

Nagyon jó témákat találtam, amikhez én is szeretnék hozzá tenni...


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

szia!


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

Nekem is van egy törpeségem, neki szeretnék örömet szerezni azzal, hogy meglepem egy-két dallal, mesével, amikből itt jó sok van....


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

szia angbit.


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

9


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

Remélem sikerül is letölteni belőle egyet-kettőt...


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

Van egy játék, amiben szintén szepel egy csipkebogyó nevű játékos, de nem hiszem, hogy a kettő egy és ugyanaz lenne...


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

Keresgéltem egy pár gyerekdalt, de sajna nem sok sikerrel...a régi jó mesék és dalok, sajna már a múlté. ma már más a módi...


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

el is kezdem számolgatni az üzeneteimet, bár még van két napom a letöltésekhez....


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

Énekelj te neki, az nem jobb?


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

látom más is így csinálja!


----------



## narumi9 (2011 Január 8)

király


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

énekelek, azzal is nincs is baj, de sokszor nem tudok már a dallamot, rég voltam már gyerek...  nem emlékszek mindegyikre


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

szóval: 11


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

tizenhárom


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

a változatosság kedvéért


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

Találj ki neki dallamot te, ami épp jön.


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

15


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

az nem lenne annyira szupi


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

még egy


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

17


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

tizen8


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

még kell


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

hát így tényleg hamar összejön a 20.


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

néhány


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

és a varázs 20.


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

ja


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 8)

nyerjen-nem nyert x-faktor
nézz-nem nézz való világ
van -nincs botrány szaft
itt is-ott is választék


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

17


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

akkor már csak a 2 napot kell várni


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

18


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Üdv, egész más témára kerestem rá a keresőben, érdekes, hogy az adott kulcsszóra teljesen más topicokat dobott ki, nade ha már idetaláltam, akkor gondoltam kihasználom a lehetőséget, tehát meg is van az első postom


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

pihenj addig


----------



## Fableland (2011 Január 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Ez pedig a 2.


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

20


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Ohh látom mások is aktivak  Üdv emberek /3


----------



## angbit (2011 Január 8)

na pápá pár nap múlva


----------



## kotimi (2011 Január 8)

fghj


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 8)

huh-huh
bam-bam
ááá-ááá
ezz-ezz


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 8)

........
........
....:444::0::444::0:....
....:arrow::idea::arrow::idea:....


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

én is örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

Hú, de nem is tudom, mit írjak, de a gyereknek kellene a könyv sürgősen a suliba.


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

még mindig kellene


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

és még mindig


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

ráadásul a gyerek néz rám csúnyán, mikor hagyom el a gépet...


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

pedig csak neki akarok segíteni


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

jaj, de nehéz a szülő élete...


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

mindig mondták,kis gyerek kis gond, nagy gyerek nagy gond...


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

én meg akkor még csak mosolyogtam


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

nem hittem el


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

ma már tudom


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

igaz a mondás


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

még mindig van hátra a semmi dumából, bocsánat...


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

hú a televízióban a játékokban egyeseknek ez hogy megy!


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

semmiről beszélni mosolyogva, folyamatosan...


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

vagy ezt tanítják valahol?


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

Heuréka! Rájöttem!


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

Ők is itt kezdték!!!!!!!?


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

Mindjárt befejezem.


----------



## Darka (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm a türelemet.


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

1


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

9


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

11


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## ancsiszu (2011 Január 8)

Ez nagyon kedves!


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

14


----------



## Kééndii (2011 Január 8)

köszönöm


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)




----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

a


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

b


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!

Ezek szerint az is hozzászólásnak számít, hogyha csak egy betűt írok?


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

c


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Amúgy ez milyen téma amiben vagyok?


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Szóval, ha ide hozzászólok hússzor akkor letölthetek egy filmet?


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

A téma lényege, hogy meglegyen a 20 postod, ami állandó tagsáthoz szükséges . Tehát azt irsz ide amit gondolsz, pld. "asdasdasd"


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

20 hozzászólás és 2 nap szükséges állandó tagsághoz, azután elérhetsz + tartalmat a fórumon, gondolom én.


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Elég uncsi, hogyha csak magammal beszélgetek ezen a fórumon!
Van itt egyáltalán valaki? Hahó!...


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Aha. Értem.


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Nemtudom miféle filmekre gondolsz, de ez ugyebár nem warez fórum, szóval nemgondolom, hogy aféle tartalmakat találsz, esetleg oktató jellegü anyagokat...


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Egyébként én sem véletlenül tördelem részekre a válaszaim  ezzel is gyarapszik a hsz-eim száma, de ha visszanézel, 1 2 3 4 5 tipusú posztolással is haladhatsz a 20 felé


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Egy zaklatott pingvin berohan egy bárba és lihegve megkérdezi a csapost
- Nem látta véletlenül a testvéremet?
Hogy néz ki? - Kérdezi a csapos
Mire a pingvin: - Ön szerint?


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

A Csak ön után! c. filmet szeretném letölteni amit ezen az oldalon találtam csak meg és azt írták nekem, hogy csak úgy tölthetem le ha hozzászólok hússzor.


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Apró lépés 20 hozzászólásig,...apró lépés 20 hozzászólásig,...apró lépés...


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Hát akkor gyarapitsd gyorsan a hsz-okat


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Amúgy miért azt írja ki, hogy reggel 8:46 van vagy ez a canadai idő?


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Valószinüleg


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

A fenébe, most meg nem találom a filmet!


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

Nah visszaszámolok: 3


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

2

//keresővel próbálkozz


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

1 és meg is van a 20


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Eddig meg volt most meg nem jön be!


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Megtaláltam!!


----------



## kirikou (2011 Január 8)

Nem is kellett hússzor hozzászóljak és már mutatja is hol kel letölteni!


----------



## Niszky (2011 Január 8)

miért nem birok leszedni vmit 20 hozzászólás és 3 év regizés után?


----------



## aszklepiosz2009 (2011 Január 8)

123


----------



## aszklepiosz2009 (2011 Január 8)

Abc


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Szia! Köszönöm!


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Piros


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

Aki


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólást


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Szia! Búék!


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

barátot


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Szia!


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Hahó!


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Szia gyűjtögetek


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

talál,


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

hozzászólás????


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Próbálok gyűjtögetni, még sok van hátra...


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

fele már meg van


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

Szia,én is


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

11 már van


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

14


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

tizenkettő


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

Bocsi...


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

tévedtem,csak


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

tizenegy


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

lassan de haladok..


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

szép


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

tavaszi


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

még ...


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

idő


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

volt


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

még 1...


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

ma


----------



## Évi27 (2011 Január 8)

20!!!!!!


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

nekem


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

sem


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

kell


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

már


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

sok


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

Azt


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

hiszem,


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

most


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

éppen


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

megvan


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

a húsz!!!!


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

De mi van,


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Kedves zsuzsnna03 köszi a segítséget, jól jön, amikor az ember ismeretlen helyen jár, és csak botladozik még....


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

ha


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

rosszul


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

számoltam?


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Azt mondtátok, lehet bármiről írni: a napokban nálunk nagy hó volt, és
tettem ki madáretetőt a cinkéknek. Azóta reggelente az ablakom alatti
cinkeröptéket nézem meg először.


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

az nem lehet


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Nemcsak cinkék járnak hozzánk, hanem más énekes madarak is!


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Láttam már ökörszemet, pacsirtát, és vörösbegyet is az ablakom alatt.


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

még egyszer nekirugaszkodok


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

Pedig azt, hittem,


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

hogy az előbb


----------



## defender (2011 Január 8)

sikerült.


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Érdemes az énekes madarakat télen etetni, mert nyáron majd meghálálják, azzal, hogy a gyümölcsfákról letisztítják a kártevőket.


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Amikor a cinkék jönnek dióbelet enni, a kis etetőből, 
a környező fák ágain üldögélnek, és várnak a sorukra.


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Felfedeztem, hogy rendszer van abban ahogy beszállnak az etetőbe.


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

Aki most csipegetett, az egy távolabbi ágra száll, és aki a másik oldalon
a legközelebb van, az lesz a következő, aki ehet.


----------



## Magdalena111 (2011 Január 8)

És aki most beröppent, hogy csipegessen, annak a helyére repül 
a következő madár, és így tovább.


----------



## vague (2011 Január 8)

*Pálmalevelek*



nhmarika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Azt szeretném kérni, hogy ha valakinek van valamilyen anyaga, vagy ismer olyan oldalt, ahol az indiai Fáma levelekkel kapcsolatban írnak infót, ossza meg velem. Sajnos nekem nem sikerült találnom semmit, pedig amikor valamelyik tv csatornán hallottam róla néhány másodpercben, akkor azt hitem, hogy bővebben is lesz róla szó a későbbiekben.
> Köszönöm szépen!



Privát üzenetet írtam olvasd el!

Szeretettel:Kata


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Nekem két Spitzem van,imádom őket!!


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

A nagy hidegbe etessük a madarakat,..


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Sajnos nekem is vagy tizenöt


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Pedig elég nagy igyekezettel próbálkozom..


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Remélem ma már rám mosolyog a szerencse.


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Mindig ezek a kis lépések a legnehezebbek,..


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

001:d


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

002


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

003:d


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

004:d


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

005


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Az ezüstbe mártott délelőttben Mezítelen illatod átjár egészen Megállt az óra idő n*

006


----------



## Viki4 (2011 Január 8)

def


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

007:!:


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

008


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

009


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

010kiss


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

011


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

012


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

013


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

014


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

015


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

016


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

017


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

018


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!
Én kedvenc idézeteimet hoztam:
"Az embereket meg lehet ismerni a zenén keresztül, amit hallgatnak."


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

019


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown*

020


----------



## horititi (2011 Január 8)

*Countdown+*

021


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!"


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Sokkal értékesebb a magad alkotta ajándék. - Amíg készíted, mindig arra gondolsz, akié lesz. Nem egy pillanat csak, amíg megveszed, hanem hosszú órák, esték, amíg elkészülsz. Ezalatt beépül az ajándékba a szereteted is."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy."


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

nekem egy kérdésem lenne... itt küzdök már egy ideje az értelmes hozzászólások írásával.. (de minek?) és akkor most olvasom, h NEM TARTALMAZHAT LINKET?? Fogalmam sincs, hogy hány hozzászólásba, de azért jónéhányba tettem linket....


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"A mosoly egy görbe vonal, amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent."


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

pedig gondoltam, hogy nem ilyen spam-elős topicban szerzemmeg a 20-at dehát mégis...


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

főleg idegesítő, hogy most nem tudom, mennyi van még hátra


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

ez így eléggé unfair...


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

ráadásul ma extradurván lassan tölt be ez a honlap...


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

pedig már tök örültem, h megvan a 20


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

és nem is voltak annyira gagyik...


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Ha bárkit meg akarsz tartani az életben - soha ne tartsd magától értetődőnek, hogy melletted van!"


----------



## isticsabi (2011 Január 8)

na megvan, köszi


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Akkor van a legtöbb esélyed, ha mersz kockáztatni."


----------



## KisSimi (2011 Január 8)

juuhhuu


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Amíg azt teszed, amit eddig, azt kapod, amit eddig."


----------



## KisSimi (2011 Január 8)

Ez igaz!


----------



## KisSimi (2011 Január 8)

Egyetértek!



horititi írta:


> 003:d





AnitaCsilla írta:


> "Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Sohasem hal meg az, aki az emlékeinkben él."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Csak az tér vissza hozzánk, akit elengedünk."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Nyomot hagyunk az általunk megérintett életekben."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Az ember sohasem azt hallja, amit mondanak neki, hanem amit a szívével lefordít magának."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"A cél módfelett fontos, de ami igazán számít: az Út, amelyen odajutsz."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Boldog és bölcs, aki ezzel ébred: ma jobb akarok lenni, mint tegnap voltam."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"Az igazság az, hogy mindaz a boldogság, amit ön valaha is el fog érni, önben rejlik."


----------



## AnitaCsilla (2011 Január 8)

"A fantázia nélküli lélek olyan, mint egy csillagvizsgáló távcső nélkül."


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Első próba...


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Dolgozni kellett mennem, így második próba...


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Kicsit olyan, mint egy Önchat...


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Viszont újabb munka, bájbáj, kedves myself.


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Kaming szúnbekk...


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Süni, ezt jó eséllyel olvasod majd Angliában, úgyhogy üdv.


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Valcsikának is üdv, a szomszédban.


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Lacinak meg kifejezetten.


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Ő is Albionban honol pillanatnyilag.


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Fogadnék, hogy Ő nem dolgozik (pillanatnyilag).


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

tessék?


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 8)

Abc


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 8)

Jó lenne aludni menni


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 8)

Holnapután újra dolgozni kell


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 8)

Ma és holnap pihenö


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

segítetek nekem hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## luxu72 (2011 Január 8)

Természetesen. Mond, hol születtél?


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

csak ha válaszol valaki akkor számolja a hozzászólást, ha magadnak írogatsz akkor nem, de ha gondolod játszhatunk szójátékot, akkor összejön


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

Gyöngyösön, és te?


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Január 8)

nagyon jó


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

te hol születtél?


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

hahó itt vagytok még?


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek.


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

Üdvözlet


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

*A*

AaAaABC


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

BAbbaa


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

cdfgs


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

bfxybd


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

asdf


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

ghjk


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

léáű


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

qwe


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

rtz


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

uio


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

pőú


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

íyx


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

cvb


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

nm


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

öüó


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

ass


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

dfgf


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

jkll


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

dhd


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

fxjgxj


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

lkjkl


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

kjmn


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

tthd


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

zhgt


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:razz:


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

rsgsr


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

pokj


----------



## opeter88 (2011 Január 8)

trghj


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

"Könnyű a más malacában sonkát találni"


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Az öreg halász és a penge


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

0 alkalomból 0 üzenetem köszönték meg


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

A nepál fóka olyan csúnya, hogy még senki sem látta


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Lehet, hogy Xénia Oixigént fogyaszt?


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

*Happy*

 Szóval így


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

"Él mint Marci, keveset"


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Szénából nehéz szénhidrátot nyerni, max. szénahidrátot


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Ezért eszik a tehén egész nap, méjbí.


----------



## /-PEP-/ (2011 Január 8)

Graduated...?


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

Köszönjük, hogy feltetted. Nagy örömet szerzett.


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

A


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

Keresek Ismerős Arcoktól zenéket. Megköszönném a segítséget.


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

B


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

C


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

D


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

E


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

F


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

G


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:wink:


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

H


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

1


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

I


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)




----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

\\m/


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

J


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:..:


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:``:


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

K


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:656::656:


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

9


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:roll:


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:444:


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

11


----------



## bgabika15 (2011 Január 8)

Hajrá Barca!!!


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:ugras:


----------



## anyibaba (2011 Január 8)

:6:


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 8)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum, én mondom


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## djsatya88 (2011 Január 9)

Na és a 20.


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Hajrá, Fradi!


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Nem kell mindig kaviár! Ki emlékszik erre a sorzatra !?


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

Tulajdonképpen akkor:
A B C D E F G


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

mennem kéne aludni, de az idójutazófeleséget akartam letölt.


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

most írnom kell 20at meg várni 2-t


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

És még várni is kell 20 mp-et  
Jajj már lécci, akarom olvasni!


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

djsatya88 írta:


> 16


de az hogy? 8+8?


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Olvad a hó


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Pedig elérhető vagyok...


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Odi et amo!


----------



## Moave (2011 Január 9)

Sziasztok! Nekem is kérésem lenne, de a feltöltésekkel kapcsolatban. A hotfile.com helyett nem lehetne mást használni? 4shared.com vagy sendspace esetleg? Bizonyos mennyiségű letöltés után a fél órás várakozás elég hosszú. Köszönöm!


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Én vagyok a hát te ki vagy?


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Artúr, a lóéletű....  no comment!!!


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Kenyér....


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Navigare necesse est.


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Nem, nem, soha!


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Ave, Caesar, imperator! Merituri te salutant.


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

A hazugság már félig megkerülte a Földet, míg az igazság a cipőjét fűzi. Mark Twain - azt hiszem


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Jéé, eltűnt...


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 9)

Nos, még egy szerencsés 21-st


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

tiszteletem
újként, nem egyből 20szor, de egyszer jó nagyot...Boldog , Szebb Új Évet mindenkinek


----------



## sklani (2011 Január 9)

*20*

jessssz!!!!!!


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

grat a 20hoz, előre hát


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

no akkor itt várok mindenkit egy kis...haladásra  szép napot


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

jam, még egy napi vevőtájékoztató..ha esetleg vki még nem olvasta:
egy hajszárítón:
"Alvás közben ne használja!"

(pedig pedig  )


----------



## elke (2011 Január 9)

Valentin napra szerelmes vers(eny) http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27227
Ha nem írsz, legalább szavazz!!


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

Hirek percről percre

mexikó :,,:
amerika :,,:
török :!:
lady gaga :4:


----------



## 1958 (2011 Január 9)

nhmarika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Azt szeretném kérni, hogy ha valakinek van valamilyen anyaga, vagy ismer olyan oldalt, ahol az indiai Fáma levelekkel kapcsolatban írnak infót, ossza meg velem. Sajnos nekem nem sikerült találnom semmit, pedig amikor valamelyik tv csatornán hallottam róla néhány másodpercben, akkor azt hitem, hogy bővebben is lesz róla szó a későbbiekben.
> Köszönöm szépen!


Szia!

Ezeket Pálma leveleknek hívják, és szerintem ha beírod a google ba minden infót megkapsz. Legutolsó infó az év végén az volt, hogy Balázs is megkérte az Ő személyes pálmalevelét, hogy keressék meg.

Üdv.:Kati
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="if(typeof(jsCall)=='function'){jsCall();}else{setTimeout('jsCall()',500);}" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

:5::5:
:roll::roll:
:neutral::neutral:


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

20


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

...szá...
...ma...
...ho...
...er...


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

10


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

5


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

4


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

milyen 
nap
van
ma


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

2


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

1


----------



## ghdhv (2011 Január 9)

0


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

milyen
távú
tél
előrejelzés


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

tél
nap
megjelenés
fordulósugár


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

(4)%
(3)%
(2)%
(1)%


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

köszönöm


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

igen


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

jó


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

hello!


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

ok


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

jó reggelt!


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

Jó napot!


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

Jó estét!


----------



## zzoll (2011 Január 9)

˘˘
°°
=
<>


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

1234


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

abc


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

456


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

def


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

789


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

012


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

345


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

678


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

0000


----------



## pillekosbor (2011 Január 9)

viszlát


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

Élvezem, hogy 20 X kell írkálnom


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

Semmi nem mehet olyan könnyen


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

mikor


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

érem


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

már


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

el
[HIDE][/HIDE]
g[HIDE][/HIDE]
g


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

gjkl


----------



## Winnie (2011 Január 9)

*Omnyo*

Sziasztok,
Keresem az Omnyo c. könyvet, a google-ben az az eredmény jött, h innen le tudom tölteni, de a keresésben nem találom itt.
Tudtok esetleg segíteni ebben?
Köszönettel,
Melinda


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

ezui


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

qrtz


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

agh


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

yvbn


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

vxn


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

tiop


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

hlé


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

dhjkzre


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

bhebtebt


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

péőpéo


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

úőpo


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

époikikuj


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

nzuzpvzi


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

tjo7


----------



## amyke20 (2011 Január 9)

nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget, ez egy nagyon jó, hasznos oldal


----------



## mate1813 (2011 Január 9)

Miért nem tudok itt letölteni? 
Már 20x üzeneteztem, több mint két napja vagyok, de még sem megy.
Valaki tudna segíteni?


----------



## rancsa (2011 Január 9)

niszir írta:


> MÁTRIX ENERGETIKA - Ingyenes élménybemutatók vannak Magyarország területén előzetes időpont egyeztetés alapján. A módszer hatékonysága megtapasztalható.


tudnál erről több infót is feltenni, szerintem többünket érdekelne

lehet, hogy nem itt van a helye, de itt találtam, ide tudtam irni a kérdésem

köszönöm a válaszodat


----------



## candles72 (2011 Január 9)

elvileg nekem már megvolt az előbb a 20 hozzászólás és több mint egy éve tag vagyok de nem engedett letölteni.


----------



## elke (2011 Január 9)

sajnálom candles72, igaz egy éve reggeltél de a 20 nak csak ma veselkedtél neki)) ezért nem engedett tölteni, de mostmár lehet tölthetsz vagy nemsokára ahogy a server frissíti


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

vbv


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

jhjh


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

ddfdf


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

izhj


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

hjkg


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

ghjk


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

gfgh


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

asf


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

fdfdf


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

cvb


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

jkjl


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

íyx


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

tzh


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

sdf


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

ert


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

pkl


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

lpk


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

hjk


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

rtz


----------



## antesz20 (2011 Január 9)

rhz


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

fghdfg


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

sdgsdfg


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

dfbgd


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

dsv


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

hahó


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

megint itt vagyok


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

fgf


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

ideje


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

gfsb


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

elérni


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

fj cbvgfhki


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

azt a


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

sfb


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

bizonyos


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

hhg


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

húsz


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

svfghj


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

trech


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

hozzászólást


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

rtdc


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

jkbgh


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

fsbfsvf


----------



## Pyo (2011 Január 9)

Dina vagyok.


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

sffffffffffffffffffffffffsssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jmagyar (2011 Január 9)

vcnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

Ma festettem egy szép képet


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

Nem értem, hogy mitöl lett a 17 üzenetem 7


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

már


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

Xyv


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

csak


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

1 hsz


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 9)

hiányzik


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

úgy látom más is ilyeneket ír


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

Nem tudok mihez hozzászólni, mert nincs sem ismerösöm, sem téma- ismeretem.


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

Ha állandó tag leszek, akkor más lesz a helyzet, mert lesz miröl "traccsolni " vagy beszélgetni


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 9)

Végignéztem az oldalt és sehol sem találtam olyan lehetöséget, hogy "szavazás" !!!!! Mit jelent és mi az ?????


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

Üdvözlet minden kedves fórum tagnak!


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

elkezdtem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

hogy miért regisztráltam? mert magyar vagyok. és mert régóta kerestem néhány kottát, amit itt találtam meg.


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

első HSZ


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

természetesen, nem egyoldalúan letöltögetek és ennyi, hanem lehetőségeim szerint segítve mindazokat akik szeretik a zenét.


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

nagyon jó könyvek vannak az oldalon


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

meg különben is magyarok vagyunk vagy mi a szösz


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 9)

Üdvözlet minden fórumozónak! Folytatom az első 20 megszerzését.


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 9)

12.


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

:razz:


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

5.


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

még kell tizenöt hsz


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

10


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

5


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

4


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

2


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

1


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

és ez a huszadik.


----------



## andi7820 (2011 Január 9)

:d


----------



## andi7820 (2011 Január 9)

hhhhhh


----------



## andi7820 (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## Piffta (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

fél tucat


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

hetedik-egy jó film


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

8-8-8


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.0


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.1


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

mezei 9


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.2


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.3


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.4


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.5


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

fél nyolc


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.6


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.7


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.8


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

1.9


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.0


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.1


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.2


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.3


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

négy+négy+három


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.4


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.5


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.6


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.7


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.8


----------



## kiskacsa80 (2011 Január 9)

2.9


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

1 tucat


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

go go go


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

megy ez


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 9)

02


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 9)

sziasztok!


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 9)

03


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 9)

52


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 9)

össze kéne szednem


----------



## pzp64 (2011 Január 9)

Elkezdek hozzászólni.


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 9)

20 hozzá szólást)


----------



## pzp64 (2011 Január 9)

Ez lesz a második


----------



## ThomasV (2011 Január 9)

qwertz


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 9)

04


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 9)

kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

még kettő


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

még egy


----------



## jancsi68 (2011 Január 9)

fanfárok harsonák zengenek húúúúúsz


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Az egyetlen igazi tanulás: a lényünkben szunnyadó tudásnak tevékennyé ébresztése."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

Az emberalkatban rejlő őstudás lényegileg mindenkiben azonos, érvénye teljes. Az őstudás az egyetlen alkalmas alap; ami rajta alapszik, ronthatatlan, ami elgondoláson alapszik, szétmálló.


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Az őstudás végtelenül egyszerű, olyannyira, hogy szavakba nem is foglalható. Megegyezik vele minden, ami szükséges, nyugodt, szilárd; ellentétben van vele minden, ami csábító, izgága, hemzsegő."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Tíz hadsereg, száz pénzesláda, ezer okirat védettje elpusztul; amit az őstudás birtokosai minden segítség nélkül létrehoznak, megmarad."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Aki a lényében rejlő őstudást önmaga számára meghódította, mindent elért, ami emberileg elérhető; az élet és halál csak felületesen sebezheti, lényegében sérthetetlen és teljes. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Szórd szét kincseid - a gazdagság legyél te magad."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Nyűdd szét díszeid - a szépség legyél te magad. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Feledd el mulatságaid - a vígság legyél te magad."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Égesd el könyveid - a bölcsesség legyél te magad. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Pazarold el izmaid - az erő legyél te magad. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Űzd el szánalmaid - a jóság legyél te magad. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Dúld fel hiedelmeid - a hit legyél te magad. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Törd át gátjaid - a világ legyél te magad. "


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Vedd egybe életed-halálod - a teljesség legyél te magad."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Örömöm sokszorozódjék a te örömödben."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

" Hiányosságom váljék jósággá benned."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

" Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács: igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás: Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Az igazság nem mondatokban rejlik, hanem a torzítatlan létezésben."


----------



## pippiga (2011 Január 9)

"Az öröklét nem az időben rejlik, hanem az összhang állapotában."


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Január 9)

Keresek egy könyvet, címe:G.S. Frater P.A.X. - Titkos gyakorlatok a csakrák mágikus felébresztéséhez.


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

20-ból 1


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

a 2.: mindig elfelejtem, hogy Mark King-et meg kell tenni minden snooker verseny első körén, mert vhogy általában továbbmegy. Prrffüü, most is kimaradt :-(


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

jöhetne már egy normális jailbreak a 4.2.1-es iOS-hez!


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

go


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

úristen, még csak az 5-ik


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

"Hirtelen 30" -> Thriller


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

de soká lesznek még linkjeim :-D


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

(7+9)/2


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

"9" -> zseniális animáció


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Megnyitotta kapuit az utazók előtt a londoni földalatti, a világ első földalatti vasútja.
1863.01.10 - 147 éve történt


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Angliában megrendezték az első sorsjátékot.
1569.01.11 - 441 éve történt


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Megszületett Jack London amerikai író. (A vadon szava, A tengeri farkas, Az éneklő kutya, Farkasvér).
1876.01.12 - 134 éve történt


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Először jelent meg a Miki egér képregény.
1930.01.13 - 80 éve történt


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Megszületett Lawrence Kasdan forgatókönyvíró (Csillagok háborúja, Az elveszett frigyláda fosztogatói).
1949.01.14 - 61 éve történt


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

Helló mindenkinek !


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Darts WC Final -> mikor jön már a snooker az Eurosport-on?


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Megjelent az első Superman-képregény.
1939.01.16 - 71 éve történt


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Megszületett James Earl Jones amerikai színész (Csillagok háborúja, Conan, a barbár).
1931.01.17 - 79 éve történt


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Megkezdődtek az I. világháborút lezáró “Trianon” béketárgyalások.
1919.01.18 - 91 éve történt

...hm...


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

Na ez viszont nem semmi, most akkor mi van?

Skóciában megszületett James Watt a gőzgép feltalálója.
1736.01.19 - 274 éve történt

Megszületett James Watt skót mérnök, feltaláló, a gőzgép kifejlesztője.
1819.01.19 - 191 éve történt

megnéztem, az első a jó... vagy több volt belőle?


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

De ma január 9.-e van!


----------



## tmx147 (2011 Január 9)

yesss, igérem azért lesznek értelmes dolgaim is


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

Egymillió dollárt fizet Bill Gates egy magyar feltaláló ötletéért


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

*Megtalálták az 1941-es időutazó eredeti fényképét 
*


*Néhány hónappal ezelőtt szenzációs fotóról számolt be, amelyen egy furcsa alak tűnik fel: a ’40-es években egy kanadai híd újraavatásánál egy napszemüveges, fiatal férfi furcsa pólóban látható. Sokan időutazóra gyanakodtak, sokan egyszerű átverésre. Orosz tévések a minap megvizsgálták az eredeti fotót egy félreeső kanadai múzeumban.*


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

*Jacques Barrot igazságügyi biztos figyelmeztette Kanadát, hogy válaszintézke*désekre számíthat, ha az év végéig nem törli el a cseh állampolgárokkal szemben bevezetett vízumkényszert.*
​


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

Jó éjt mindenkinek !


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 9)

Majd holnap !


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

én még azért ma is


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

ha csendes hát, hozok pár verset ide is...csak semmi valentínót


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

Varró Dániel: Email 

Hát el vagyok egészen andalodva,
és gyönge szívem, ímé, reszketeg,
mióta éjjelente, hajnalonta
veled titokban ímélezgetek.

Nem kell megszólítás, se semmi cécó,
és az se baj, ha nincsen ékezet,
csak kebelembe vésődjék e négy szó,
hogy: Önnek új levele érkezett!

Az egész világ egy linkgyűjtemény,
az emberek, a tárgyak benne linkek,
bárhova kattintok, te tűnsz elém,
te vagy felvillanó websiteja mindnek.

Te dobogsz bennem, mint versben a metrum.
Föltettem háttérnek a képedet,
s míg körülöttünk szikrázik a chat room,
látlak, miközben vakon gépelek.

Hiába nem láttalak még, az embert,
ha minden betűd mégis eleven,
ha érezlek, mint kisujjam az entert,
van nulladik látásra szerelem?


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

*Reményik Sándor - Néha félek...*


Néha félek...
Úgy nyugtalanít ez a suttogás, 
Ezek a halk neszek,
Ez az imbolygás, ez az összejátszás 
A hátam megett.
E halk hullása nem tudom minek. 
Itt nem hull levél,
Tán az Idő pereg
Bús percegéssel itt, az örökzöldben.
Néha félek...
A fenyves olyan kísérteties.
Néha úgy érzem, hogy lepke vagyok, 
S felszúrhat minden öreg fenyő tűje. 
Egy idegen parány,
Akit nem tűr az ősvadon magában.
De multkor egy gyökérbe botlott lábam, 
S ahogy fölnéztem,
Megrázta szakállát egy vén fenyő, 
És így szólt hozzám barátságosan: 
Öcsém, jobban vigyázz!
S ha elvágódsz, hát csak magadra vess!


----------



## grp (2011 Január 9)

szép


----------



## Pherla (2011 Január 9)

Szerelem, ahogy szél meglebbenti a függönyt...
Nem a szél, nem a függöny,
Hanem a lebbenés...
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

nahát


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

hát na.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

A nemzeti tizenegy 1927-ben játszotta bemutatkozó mérkőzését a Dél-Amerikai Bajnokságban. A hetvenes évekig nem igazán volt kiemelkedő eredmény, ekkor azonban egy kiváló játékosgeneráció alkotta csapat sikerekre vitte a válogatottat. A nyolcvanas években újra visszacsúszott az átlagos eredményesség szintjére.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

A (6968) 1991 VX3 a Naprendszer kisbolygóövében található aszteroida. Ueda Szeidzsi és Kaneda Hirosi fedezte fel 1991. november 11-én.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

Az indiai kultúrának szerves és nagyon fontos része az indiai tánc. Indiai táncokat sokhelyen bemutatnak. Táncos esteken, fellépőhelyeken, sőt templomokban is. India vallásában találunk csak táncoló istenséget. A hinduk a zenés, táncos előadásaik mellett istennek áldoztak. Síva istene a Nátárádzsa, ő a Tudás Csarnokának táncosa.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

Az alexandriai ortodox egyház (másik nevén: Alexandriai Görög Ortodox Pátriárkátus; a „görög” szó célja a megkülönböztetés a jóval nagyobb szintén alexandriai székhelyű Kopt Ortodox Egyháztól és a kisebb keleti-katolikus Kopt Katolikus Egyháztól) az öt eredeti patriárhátus egyike, az evangélista Márk apostol alapította.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

I. Khedebneithirbinet („Neith megöli a gonosz szemet”) ókori egyiptomi királyné, valószínűleg II. Nékó fáraó felesége és II. Pszammetik anyja. Kő szarkofágfedele ma Bécsben található, (ÄOS3), 1807-ben fedezték fel az alsó-egyiptomi Szebennütoszban, ami azt jelenti, itt temethették el.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 9)

Az 1760-as évek elején Esterházy Miklós gróf (1714–1790) a vár lebontásával, annak helyére nagy szabású új kastély tervének az elkészítésével bízta meg Fellner Jakabot. A négy változatban kidolgozott terv megvalósítását részben Esterházy Miklós halála (1765), részben az elegendő pénz hiánya hiúsította meg. A kastély 1776-ban nyerte el mai formáját.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 10)

A vitorláshal (Pterophyllum scalare) a csontos halak (Osteichthyes) osztályába, a sügéralakúak (Perciformes) rendjébe és a Cichlidae családjába tartozó faj. rendkívül méltóságteljes a mozgása, emiatt gyakran nevezik az akváriumok királyának. Kedveli a növényekkel sűrűn beültetett akváriumokat, ahol lapított testük révén beleolvadnak a növényzetbe. Mozgásuk lassú, szeretnek egy helyben lebegni. Ne tartsunk vitorláshalakat kicsi halakkal, a guppi és neonhalméretű halakat az idősebb példányok rövid idő alatt levadásszák. Ha fiatalon kerülnek az akváriumba, van rá esély, hogy még a nagyobb neohalakat is elfogadják, de később kizárólag táplálékként tekintenek rájuk. Nagy akváriumba, közepes, vagy nagy halak mellé valók. Kedvelik a kissé savanyú vizet.


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 10)

A Gauss-elimináció szerint az egyenletrendszereket csak a következő megengedett lépésekkel szabad megoldani, ezek: két egyenlet felcserélése, egyenlet számmal szorzása, egyik egyenlethez a másik skalárszorosának hozzáadása


----------



## kronsen (2011 Január 10)

Dani Filth, a Cradle of Filth énekese már gyerekkora óta a zenének adta át magát. Dani sok helyen nyilatkozta, hogy hiába híres, az egyik legfőbb dolog az életében a család. Lányával és feleségével Angliában élnek. Korábbi bandái: The Lemon Grove Kids, PDA, Carnival Fruitcake, Feast On Excrement.


----------



## Bacchus15 (2011 Január 10)

érdekes, ez miért kell?


----------



## Bacchus15 (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## Bacchus15 (2011 Január 10)

12000


----------



## Bacchus15 (2011 Január 10)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Bacchus15 (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

1


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

*2*

0


igaziati írta:


> 1


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

11


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

14


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## igaziati (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

kezdem én is!


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

abc


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

jó a topik


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

köszönjük


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)




----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

jó az oldal


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## patara (2011 Január 10)

13 (mint péntek13


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

nem sok kell


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

még hat


----------



## patara (2011 Január 10)

szerencsére most csütörtök a 13.-a


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## patara (2011 Január 10)

nekem is 18


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

és 20


----------



## patara (2011 Január 10)

végre 19 mint Katie24


----------



## katie24 (2011 Január 10)

meg van, köszi mégegyszer


----------



## patara (2011 Január 10)

végre 20!!!


----------



## ceky (2011 Január 10)

Igen ezek elég különösek,viszont az is igaz hogy én már feltöltöttem vagy 25könyvet mégis csak az 5.üzenetnél tartok.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Muszáj ezt?


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Egyébként gratulálok a fórumozóknak!


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Messze távol ez az egyik legjobb...


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

...magyar nyelvű...


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

linkgyűjtemény.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Csak számolni ne kellene...


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Na persze a szabály


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

az szabály...


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Esterházy Péter


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Semmi művészet


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

- Megjelent már angolul?


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

Hát ez nem hozzá szólásnak tűnt de egynek meg felelt


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

Jelen pillanatban elég nehéz ki igazodni de hát mindenki volt egyszer kezdő


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

Egyenlőre csak nézegetek itt is ott is


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

Hátha bele jövök mint kis kutya az ugatásba


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Ezzel én is így vagyok.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Örülök ennek a lehetőségnek.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Így talán sikerül valamit összehozni.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Tegnap még csak a buksimat törtem,de hiába.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Ma pedig már roham léptekkel haladok a cél felé.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Hurrá!


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Megy ez nekem...


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Azért nem szeretnék túlzásba esni.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Azt hiszem mára ennyi elég is lesz belőlem.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Majd holnap innen folytatom.


----------



## Gigus26 (2011 Január 10)

Addig is szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

szép napot!


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Dacos leány!


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Hagyd megcsókolni magad,


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Hagyd átölelnem derekad.


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Nap megy nap után,


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

S ha napjaid elhaladnak,


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Maradsz magadnak.


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Száraz derekad


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Majd senki meg nem öleli,


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

gyönyörű


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Csak a koporsónak deszkája,


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

S halvány ajakad


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

1


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Más nem csókolja, csak a sír férgei...


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Gondolj reája. -


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

2


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Mit érzesz,


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Nem rendül meg szived?


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Nem érezed,


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## Levosz09 (2011 Január 10)

Hogy ez hideg csók, hideg ölelés lesz!


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Ez a közösség az egyik legjobb, amit valaha láttam a neten!


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

A vonzás törvénye szerintem nagyon erős itt, és emiatt nagyon jól ki tudjuk használni a közösség erejét!


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Én már régóta terveztem, hogy végre aktív tag legyek itt, és jelentkeztem is 2010 elején, de csak most jutottam el oda, hogy komolyabban vegyem a dolgot.


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Hiszem és tudom, hogy el fogom érni a céljaimat!


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

csak pozitív hozzáállás!!!!!


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Minden nap valami csodálatos történik velem, ma pl ez!


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

11


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Szia Eszterke


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

pbj nagyon kreatív vagy


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

szia


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

A villámolvasás témakörét fogom ma felderíteni, vajon magamtol is megtanulhatom otthon a hanganyag alapjan?


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Lehet hogy nem véletlenul találkoztunk itt össze?


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

14


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Mármint ugy ertem, hogy téged mi erdekel a legjobban jelen pillanatban ezen a honlapon?


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Engem az önfejlesztés és motiváció témaköre erdekel a legjobban,


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

kivel is nem véletlen a találkozás?


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Ebbe a célkitűzés is beletartozik természetesen.


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Pl veled


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Kicsi az eséyl h éppen egyszerre lepjuk meg ezt a forumot.


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Leelozom pbprpjpp -t pedig o csak szamokat ir


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Na jó valszeg csak a netem a gyorsabb, es ugy konnyu....


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

egyel elcsusztal pbprpjpp


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Elszámoltad?


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

semmi nem történik véletlenül


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Najo leszallok rolad, csak gondoltam irok vmit, h haladjon.


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Sztem sem, ezert kerdezem , hogy vajon mi milyen infót hordozunk egymasnak?


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

ez majd kiderül sztem


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## AligatorBlood (2011 Január 10)

Kuldtem privat egy szia! -t


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

21


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

22


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 10)

*1.*

1.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 10)

2.


----------



## pbprpjpp (2011 Január 10)

23


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 10)

3.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Lehet, hogy nekem is számolnom kellene.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Ismeri valaki a wuala-t?


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

www.wuala.com


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Svájci.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Igen biztonságos, mert titkosít és darabol a felhőbe.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Szóval torrentalapú.


----------



## drkovacs (2011 Január 10)

Winen és linuxon is fut.


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

AligatorBlood, én is írtam neked egy privát sziát


----------



## copido (2011 Január 10)

konyal111 írta:


> keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert



Szia!nem tudom mire gondolsz,esetleg keresztszemes himzésre?


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

Nem ismerem ki magam ebben


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

Fog vajon sikerülni?


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

A gépem nagyon lassú


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

remélem nem fürdök be vele


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

Pedig szeretnék dolgozni


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

Nem tudok hímezni.


----------



## horillka (2011 Január 10)

Keresztszemest meg főleg nem


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

1


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

2


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

8?


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

11


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

14


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

15..........


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

Jelentősen gyengült a forint hétfőn a bankközi devizapiacon, délután négy órakor az eurót 280,10 forinton jegyezték, míg pénteken délután 276,55 forint, hétfőn reggel 278,20 forint volt.


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Megnyitotta kapuit az utazók előtt a londoni földalatti, a világ első földalatti vasútja.*

* 1863.01.10* - 148 éve történt


----------



## berlasz (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Létrehozták Magyarország első nemzeti parkját, a Hortobágyi Nemzeti Parkot.*

* 1973.01.10* - 38 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Meghalt Samuel Colt, a forgótáras revolver feltalálója.*

* 1862.01.10* - 149 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*A regölés a télközépi, karácsonyi, újévi köszöntés Európában ismert szokásának magyar változata.*

* 2005.01.10* - 6 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Háborús főbűnösként kivégezték az 55 éves Bárdossy László volt miniszterelnököt.*

* 1946.01.10* - 65 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Megszületett Magyari Endre gépészmérnök, akinek nevéhez fűződik a hazai rádiós műsorsugárzás beindítása.*

* 1900.01.10* - 111 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Meghalt Madarász Viktor festőművész.*

* 1917.01.10* - 94 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Megszületett Mécs Károly színész (A Noszty fiú esete Tóth Marival, Esős vasárnap, A kőszívű ember fiai I-II.).*

* 1936.01.10* - 75 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Megszületett Rod Stewart zenész.*

* 1945.01.10* - 66 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Meghalt Gabrielle “Coco” Chanel, francia divattervezőnő.*

* 1971.01.10* - 40 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Meghalt Carl von Linné svéd botanikus, a növények rendszerezésének kidolgozója.*

* 1778.01.10* - 233 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 10)

*Meghalt Carl von Linné svéd botanikus, a növények rendszerezésének kidolgozója.*

* 1778.01.10* - 233 éve történt


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.
Az ifju nyár
könnyű szellője, mint egy kedves
vacsora melege, száll."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

_"Amit szívedbe rejtesz,
szemednek tárd ki azt;
amit szemeddel sejtesz,
szíveddel várd ki azt."_


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Milyen volt szőkesége, nem tudom már,
De azt tudom, hogy szőkék a mezők,
Ha dús kalásszal jő a sárguló nyár
S e szőkeségben újra érzem őt."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Ki szívben jó, ki lélekben nemes volt,
Ki életszomját el nem égeté,
Kit gőg, mohó vágy s fény el nem varázsolt,
Földön honát csak olyan lelheté."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Azért van síró, hogy vigasztald, az éhező, hogy teríts neki asztalt. Azért van seb, hogy bekösse kezed, vak, elhagyott azért van, hogy vezesd."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"A dolgok jönnek, aztán mennek hirtelen, És néha elvisznek magukkal arra az útra, Ahol az érzelmek laknak, nem az értelem."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Melletted minden reggel Vidáman ébredek fel, S könnyűnek érzem mindenem. De néha egy hang a szívemben Új útra szólít engem, Talán nem érted meg sohasem."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Léptedért lettem: utad vagyok - célod nem. Lassan fuss rajtam."


----------



## fabyana (2011 Január 10)

"Attól, hogy még orvos vagy,
Beteg is lehetsz.
Attól még, hogy bíró vagy,
Bűnös is lehetsz.
Attól még, hogy ember vagy,
Boldog is lehetsz!"


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok.


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

Buék mindenkinek.


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

lassan itt a tavasz


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

aztán a nyár...


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

Majd az ősz...


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

és végül újra tél


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

én pedig csak írok...


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

és olvasok.


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

már el is felejtettem hogy milyen


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

Szia Kitikati


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

én is


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

helo


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

szeretsz olvasni?


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

tudok ide ebookot feltölteni?


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

van egy csomó ebook-om.


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

Ha valakit érdekel.


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

föleg krimik


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

de van tudományos is


----------



## boken (2011 Január 10)

Szerintem feltöltöm.


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

Helló mindenkinek !


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

Milyen hírek vannak ma este ?


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

Nem tud senki semmit ?


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

*Sajószentpéter - Van olyan család Sajószentpéteren, amelyik már a házát is eladta, hogy annak árából Kanadába utazva vállaljanak munkát, de sok más romacsaládban is megvették már a repülőjegyet. *


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

A kanadai magyaroktól érkezett tízezer dollár adományt Kolontár község polgármestere vette át a Duna Televízió stúdiójában. A nyugaton élő magyarok szívesen segítenek, ugyanakkor a magyar nemzethez tartozásuk elismerését jelentette számukra, hogy első ízben meghívták szervezeteiket a MÁÉRT tanácskozására.


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

Azt hiszem mára ennyi elég!


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

Jó éjt mindenkinek .


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 10)

Akkor legközelebb talán holnap.


----------



## sutozola (2011 Január 11)

van vki?


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

Üdv! Van itt valakinek trabantja?


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

Senki?


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)




----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)




----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

a


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

b


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

c


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

d


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

e


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

f


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

g


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

h


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

i


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

j


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

k


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

l -ucabrasi


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

*Kérés*

Én már 3 napja regisztráltam, de még mindig nem enged, pedig feltétlenül szükségem lenne a jamaikai trombitás kottára. Tud valaki segíteni?



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

m


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

n


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

o


----------



## lucabrasi (2011 Január 11)

p -ont most van meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

nekünk is labradorunk volt


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

5 éve egyszer megszökött


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Egy hónap után került elő


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Csajozni volt


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Mikor hazajött úgy nézett ki, mint egy kóbor kutya


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Tele volt kullanccsal


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Nagyon gusztustalan volt


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Kiszedtünk kb 50 darabot, másnap újra tele volt


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Elmentem az állatgyógyszertárba


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Adtak egy szert


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Azzal kellett megfűrdetni


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Közben még több jött elő


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Borzalmas volt


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

De a kutya nagyon hálás


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Bele is pusztulhatott volna


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Szépen rendbe jött


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Két év múlva ismét rájött a mehetnék


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Sajnos azóta sem lett meg


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Újabb kutyánk azóta sincs


----------



## (Cicuka) (2011 Január 11)

Végre megvan, remélem most már használhatom a fórumot!


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

A mi kutyánk is járt már kint párszor


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

menhelyi


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

Cicuka, nekünk is labradorunk van


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

menhelyről hoztuk


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

ja, ezt már írtam


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

meglesz ez hamar


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

annyi, ha a miénk kiszökik, akkor sprintelek utánna


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

versenyt futunk


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

ha hívjuk vissza, inkább rágyorsít


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

ha elszalad valaki mellett, az illető meginog


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

van benne egy kis roti is


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Megszületett Medgyessy Ferenc szobrász.*

* 1881.01.10* - 130 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Először érkezett Indiából tea a Brit Szigetekre.*

* 1839.01.10* - 172 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Megszületett Barbara Hepworth angol szobrász.*

* 1903.01.10* - 108 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Szegeden megszületett Dobsa Sándor zongoraművész.*

* 1934.01.10* - 77 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Meghalt Szuvanna Phuma (Phouma Souvanna) laoszi politikus, miniszterelnök.*

* 1984.01.10* - 27 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Megszületett Walter Hill rendező, forgatókönyvíró (Gengszterek sofőrje, A bolygó neve: halál, Vörös zsaru).*

* 1942.01.10* - 69 éve történt


----------



## linda8311 (2011 Január 11)

*Kivégezték a holland Marinus van der Lubbét, akit a Reichstag felgyújtása miatti perben ítéltek halálra.*

* 1934.01.10* - 77 éve történt


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## lacus78 (2011 Január 11)

kész is


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

1.


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

A szülési meditációra gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat....


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

szia Ada1013 elég uncsi itt számolgatni


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

Akkor hajrá Ada!


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

Lehet elszámolok százig, egész belejöttem


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

Szia antika890!

Tényleg uncsi, de ha ez a szabály..... hát legyen.


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

mire gyűjtöd a hozzászólást?


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## illakerek (2011 Január 11)

7.


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

E-könyvekre, Feldmár András stb.


----------



## antika890 (2011 Január 11)

Kicsit úgy érzem átverjük a rendszert, de ha ezért van ez a topik akkor miért ne...


----------



## illakerek (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

Ez kicsit bonyolult!


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## blackvogel (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

21


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

22


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

23


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

24


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

25


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

26


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

27


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

28


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

29


----------



## tromboner (2011 Január 11)

30


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretek futni !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretek kerékpározni !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretek kirándulni !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretek olvasni !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretek számítógépezni !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretem az embereket !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Pozitívan gondolkodok !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretek tornázni !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Futás közben minden embernek köszönök, hogy jó napot szerezzek magamnak és embertársaimnak is !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Szeretem az állatokat (pl. kutyus, macsek, papagáj) !


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

sziasztok


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

szép napot


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

bár nálunk nagyon álmos idő van


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

de nehezen jön össze ez a 20


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

csaó


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

35


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

45


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

keresek


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

valami


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

forumot


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

ahol


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

beszélnek


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

velem


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

lehet,hogy kész vagyok?


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrráááááááááááááááá és köszi!!!!!!!!!!!44


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Budapesten borús idő van !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

és hideg,


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

kellemetlen kimenni


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

viszont nincsen hó


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

szerencsére


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Bár szeretem a havat, de a latyakos időt nem !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

A nyarat jobban szeretem !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

A tavasz és az ősz is szép !


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Ma 2011 január 11. kedd van !


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

Hello.. I'm new member from Indonesia


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

12:43, elértem a 20 hozzászólást !


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

Hi...Does anyone here from same country with me?


----------



## MuffHunter (2011 Január 11)

Köszönöm ! Thank you !


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

Jakarta, cloudy and rainy almost whole day :-(


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

Forgive me if I can not speak Hungarian


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

I uses Google to translate Hungarian )


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

please add me as your friend, ok?


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

GMT + 7 here


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 11)

Néhány becsületes hozzászólás után, most visszatértem ide, a könnyebbség kedvéért.


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 11)

Búcsúzom ettől az oldaltól.


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

badly need to learn Hungarian


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

Javanese & English


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

..and Indonesian, of course.. that's I can speak


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

I love handmade, and learn to make it


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

someday I want to be a good crafter


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

with my own signature and style


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

I can read Dutch and French, but not to speak :-(


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

but how to learn Hungarian language? seems very difficult


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

Indonesia tv news: still about Merapi, Bromo, and Krakatoa eruption


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

second: Gayus Tambunan, the magicman-superman-superhuman


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

although he was in jail, he can travel abroad ) how magic...


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

He must be no 1 richman in the world


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

3rd news: our "beloved" president :-(


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

4th news: our football federation


----------



## idam (2011 Január 11)

our football federation is the most silly-funny show in the world 
don't ask why.. ask the FIFA guys


----------



## LAnna (2011 Január 11)

Kicsit még elvesződve érzem magam ezen az oldalon


----------



## pip314 (2011 Január 11)

*Köszönés*

Mint új belépő, először is üdvözlök mindenkit.
Egyrészt udvariasságból, másrészt hogy haladjunk...


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## bodork (2011 Január 11)

27


----------



## timchicken (2011 Január 11)

Minden kezdet nehéz...


----------



## timchicken (2011 Január 11)

és a folytatás is néha


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

megpróbálom a nemet leírni minnél több nyelven


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

nem


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

nein


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

net


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

no


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

*alma*

alma


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

nicht


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

nivjt


----------



## Kirrka (2011 Január 11)

non


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

*perec*

perec


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

elme


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

vajh miért nem tudok még letölteni?  2009ben regeltem


----------



## Katalinnn (2011 Január 11)

Szia Mindenkinek! jó, h én is már tag lettem.
épp most regeztem, és még kb semmit nem tudok, de majdcsak belejövök.
Szép napot!!!!!!!!


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

hát ez egyre rosszabb


----------



## Katalinnn (2011 Január 11)

xDDDDD....a türelem rózsát terem.
rem nekem azért nem kell egy évet várnom rá..


----------



## Katalinnn (2011 Január 11)

drawain írta:


> vajh miért nem tudok még letölteni?  2009ben regeltem


 válasz:
xDDDDD....a türelem rózsát terem.
rem nekem azért nem kell egy évet várnom rá..:grin:


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 11)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 11)

Kati a húsz hozzászólásod meg van ?


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 11)

A Dél-Okanagani Magyar Klub pótolhatatlan tárgyakat kapott vissza, melyeket alig egy hónapja loptak el a klub elnökétől. Joe Benczének még szeptemberben kellett azzal szembesülnie, hogy udvaráról elloptak egy utánfutót, melyen 40 év értékes fotógyűjteményét és emléke volt rajta. Nyoma veszett emellett több ezer dollár értékű felszerelésnek is, melyeket a klub működtetéséhez, valamint szabadtéri rendezvények során főzéshez használtak.


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 11)

Akkor jó éjt !!


----------



## kgyurci (2011 Január 11)

Hányadiknál tartok? 18!


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## Marcsi1976 (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

3. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

4. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

5. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

6. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

7. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

8. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

9. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

10. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

11. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

12. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

13. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

14. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

15. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

16. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

17. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

18. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

19. üz


----------



## hikati (2011 Január 12)

20. üz nagy segítség volt, köszi


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

jó reggelt


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

budapesten borongós az idő


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

kb. 5 fok van


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

mindjárt készítek egy teát


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

...még munka előtt


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

citromosat


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

csipkebogyósat


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

üdv ada


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

Szia, Tébeus!


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

ja és mézzel


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

hol is tartok?


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

Asszem az én teám is lefőtt....


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

Már csak kettő.......


----------



## Ada1013 (2011 Január 12)

.... és meg is vagyok.


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

már készül


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

jó teázást


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

az enyém még ázik


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

szép piros a színe


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

jó az illata


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

az M3-as bevezető szakaszán...


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

élénk a forgalom


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

ezt


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

de nincs dugó


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

ezért


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

pedig szokott lenni reggelente


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

írom,


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

hogy


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

megvan a 20. juhééé!


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

meglegyen


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

a


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

húsz


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

hozzászólás,


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

de


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

még


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

csak


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

tizen-


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

háromnál


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

tartok


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

na


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

ezt


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

talán


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

ideje


----------



## vivan66 (2011 Január 12)

befejezni


----------



## tébeus (2011 Január 12)

tébeus írta:


> pedig szokott lenni reggelente



látom az irodaház ablakából. 

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

ez már a második


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok!
Én csak most ismerkedem az oldallal...


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Ide lehet írni


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

fáj a fejem


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Már látom, hogy ide.


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

kezdődik a nap


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Akkor még 18.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Nekem is dolgoznom kellene.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Sok a munka.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Klassz az oldal.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Jó lenne már használni.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Igyekszem


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

Még 1-et küldök.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 12)

És tartok egy kis szünetet.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Mit nem adnék érte, 
Ha ez megtörténhetne! 
Talán semmit.. 
De azért jó lenne! 
Miért idegeskedjek én az órákon? 
Van ennél jobb dolog is a világon!


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Búcsú az iskolától

Nem tartott sokáig, 
nekünk az iskola, 
hamar elérkezett, 
ez a záróvizsga.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Hetente háromszor, 
voltak az órák. 
Ezeken adták át, 
nekünk a tudományt.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Szépen lassan megtanították, 
a gép kezelésének, minden fortélyát. 
Most már attól sem kell félnünk, 
ha egy idegen gép elé kell ülnünk.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Érettségi találkozó

Harmincöt éve még ide jártunk, 
Ismerős minden, az emlék él. 
Ó, a vén idő, mennyire szalad, 
Szállnak az évek, mint fáról levél.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Ismerős terem, ismerős falak, 
Melyik volt padom? Keresem én... 
Behunyom szemem, úgy emlékezem, 
Harmincöt éve itt ültem én...!


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

2.


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## karikati (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

végre


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

megtaláltam


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

ezt a


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

topicot


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

írok mindenféle marhaságot


----------



## agoston76 (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

és körülöttem azt hiszik, dilid vagyok, amiért magammal trécselek


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

bocsánat, elütés, dilid=dilis


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

de ezáltal is csak eggyel több hsz. született


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Két sárkány beszélget. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Mhh.
- Na ne égess - szól rá a másik.


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Egy piros kis Polski húz egy Rolls Royce mellé a pirosnál. A vezetője kikiált:
- Van rádió a kocsijában?
- Ez csak természetes - válaszol a Rolls Royce vezetője.
- És telefax?
- Hát persze.
- És franciaágy?
A luxuskocsi tulajdonosa elszégyelli magát, és elhajt az első szervízbe, ahol egy franciaágyat szereltet a kocsijába. Egy hét múlva megpillantja a kis Polskit egy parkolóban. Odamegy hozzá, és bekopog az ablakán:
- Van már franciaágy is a kocsimban!
- És ezért zavart meg zuhanyozás közben? - válaszol a kis Polski tulajdonosa


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Várható időjárás az ország területére csütörtök estig: Nyugat felől tovább szakadozik, csökken a felhőzet, fokozatosan mindenütt megszűnik a csapadék. Éjszaka ismét beborul az ég, és hajnaltól észak felől egyre többfelé várható eső, északkeleten - főként a hegyekben - havas eső, hó is valószínű. Ma az északnyugati, holnap a délnyugati szél többfelé megélénkül, helyenként megerősödik. A legalacsonyabb éjszakai hőmérséklet -2, +3 fok között alakul. A legmagasabb nappali hőmérséklet csütörtökön általában 4, 9 fok között várható, északkeleten ennél hidegebb is lehet.


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

*Kos napi horoszkóp*


(3.21 - 4.19)  Ma az egészség és a szépség kerül a központba. Magad sem tudod, hogy minek köszönheted, de szinte sugárzol és ez annyira nyilvánvaló, hogy mindenki megfordul utánad. 
Nézd meg az általános heti horoszkópodat, az éves horoszkópodat és a heti szex horoszkópodat is!


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Kiürítették a Zala Megyei Kórház diagnosztikai osztályának második és harmadik szintjét a tűzoltók, mert etilén-oxid ömlött ki. A megyei katasztrófavédelmi igazgatóság ügyeletese nem tud sérülésről.


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Szerda reggel még előfordulhat eső, szitálás, majd nyugat felől fokozatosan csökken a felhőzet és egyre nagyobb területen bújik elő a nap, csak az északkeleti tájakon marad tartósan párás, borult az idő. Többfelé megélénkül, főleg a Dunántúl északi részén, valamint a középső tájakon megerősödik az északnyugati szél. Egy gyenge hidegfront vonul át hazánk térsége felett. A hőmérséklet reggel fagypont felett alakul, délután 4 és 8 fok közötti értékekre számíthatunk.


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

*L. CARROLL: ALICE CSODAORSZÁGBAN *

(6 éves kortól) 


Az előadás időtartama: 60 perc




A piros szemű fehér Nyuszi késik, az Egér a könnyek tavában pancsol, a Hernyó hosszúszárú tajtékpipából pöfékel, a Fakutya vigyorog, a Pólyásbaba röfög, a Teknőc sír, a Homár táncol. A Szív Királynő viszont le akarja üttetni alattvalói fejét. Lewis Caroll álomvilága a színpadon.



Játssza:
* Závory Andrea m. v.*​ 
Zenész: *Kecskeméti Gábor*​ 
*Rendező: Novák János*​ 


​


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

Az előadások között reneszánsz táncok és játékok Brueghel: Gyermekjátékok című képe alapján a Kolibri Gyermek- és Ifjúsági Színház és a Bozsik Yvette Társulat koprodukciójában


----------



## Gerbaeud (2011 Január 12)

asszem megvan a 20 üzim


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok. En csak most talaltam ra erre a forumra mert kerestem valami ebook-okat az egyik baratnomnek. Jo forumnak tunik 

Sziasztok


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

a második hozzászólásom, még kell gyüjteni tizennyolcat


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

My first one


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Szeretném minél hamarabb összegyüjteni a hozzászólásokat mert nagyon szeretnénk állandó tag lenni


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

hozzászólás gyüjtés közben éppen fasirtot sütök


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

a


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

b


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

c


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

fasirt yummy : jo ugyeskedest


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

en kozben nezem a Big Bang Theory sorozatot


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

es pufit eszem


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 12)

Segítsetek gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, mert most kezdem.


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

segitunk na-ti  te mit csinalsz kozben?


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 12)

Nekem nincs kutyám


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 12)

Nikoletth írta:


> segitunk na-ti  te mit csinalsz kozben?


Elvileg dolgoznék, de ez jobban érdekel:444:


----------



## józenész (2011 Január 12)

*Santa Maria*

Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

köszi, ez hasznos


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

szeretnék már tag lenni


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

abc


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

semmi


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

5?


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

már csak 14


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

nekem is


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

már csak 2!!


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

20 kész


----------



## wpetra (2011 Január 12)

és igen, meglett a 20! köszi!


----------



## clapro (2011 Január 12)

abc


----------



## kensv91 (2011 Január 12)

21


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

:s 9


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok, akkor elkezdeném a 20 hozzászólásom törlesztését  

"You watch those nature documentaries on the cable? You see the one about lions? You got this lion. He's the king of the jungle, huge mane out to here. He's laying under a tree, in the middle of Africa. He's so big, it's so hot. He doesn't want to move. Now the little lions come, they start messing with him. Biting his tail, biting his ears. He doesn't do anything. The lioness, she starts messing with him. Coming over, making trouble. Still nothing. Now the other animals, they notice this. They start to move in. The jackals, hyenas. They're barking at him, laughing at him. They nip his toes, and eat the food that's in his domain. They do this, then they get closer and closer, bolder and bolder. Till one day, that lion gets up and tears the shit out of everybody. Runs like the wind, eats everything in his path. Cause every once in a while, the lion has to show the jackals, who he is."


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

"The true man wants two things: danger and play. For that reason he wants woman, as the most dangerous plaything."
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

"When you stare into the abyss the abyss stares back at you."
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

8.


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

két pici pockos pocok


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)

20 remélem nem számoltam el magam


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

kalucsni


----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

11.


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

aggaszt, hogy szedek össze 20 hozzászólást


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

ez a második hozzászólásom


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Még mindig kell 16 hozzászólás


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Egyszerre is összelehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Még mindig kell 14 hozzászólás


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Nálunk már besötétedett, közeleg az este.


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Vacsorára krumplit sütök


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

és fasírozott lesz hozzá


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

Legnagyobb éltető elem a zene


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Most sült ki a krumpli


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

még 9 hozzászólásra van szülkégem


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

:d


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Az előbb rosszul írtam a szükségemszót


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

ha, jól számoltam ez a 13. hozzászólásom


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

ma egész jó idő volt


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

egy óra körül még a nap is kisütött


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

remélem ez a 15.


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Még nény hozzászólás és kész


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Az előbb rosszul írtam a négy szót, úgy írtam, hogy nény


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

még kettő hozzászólás


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

Remélem ez a 20. hozzászólásom


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

még írok egyet biztonsági okokból


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

kicsit elterelodott a figyelmem


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

munkat kerestem


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

amugy cicamica  a beceneved alatt irja hany hozzaszolasod van  szoval ott is figyelheted hogy elerted-e de latom mar reg lehagytal )


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

hurra


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

abc


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

Viktor  welcome


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

na én meg hol tartok?


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

en nem akarok 2 napot varni ((((


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

aki a zenét szereti rossz ember nem lehet


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

juj de sokat kell még


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

írnom


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

simidori27 írta:


> na én meg hol tartok?



7


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

de nemsokára


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

a zene a legjobb nyugtató


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

all started with a big bang )


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

18  meg 1 kicsi


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

Nikoletth írta:


> 7


 köszi már látom én is, neked nemsokára meglesz!


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

-1


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

zene nélkül az élet üres


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

egvan a 20


----------



## Nikoletth (2011 Január 12)

marmint megvan a 20


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

v


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## Viktor1111 (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## Ircsi mama (2011 Január 12)

*név a szóban*

Rákos, nappali, olajos,


----------



## cryingdragon (2011 Január 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## cryingdragon (2011 Január 12)

valamiért azt mutatja a fórum, hogy összesen 3 üzenetem van, pedig már rég túl vagyok a 20-on...


----------



## cryingdragon (2011 Január 12)

már 2010. márciusában megvolt a 20 hsz... nem értem...


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

na újra itt vagyok, ragyogok, család ellátva eleséggel


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

látom addig itt összegyűlt nektek a bűvős 20


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

viszajöttem, mert nem haladok sajnos


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

keresgéltem, írogattam, de kiderült a blogba való írás nem számít bele a 20-ba


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

és ha ez azért lett létrehozva, hogy az újaknak, vagyis nekünk meglegyen, akkor ezt ki kell használni


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

ééééés éljen hurrá megvan, pezsgőt bontunk!!!


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

királyság


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

bambusz


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

rekettye


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

remény


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

mosoly


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

szerelem


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

kitartás


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

világbéke


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

félidő


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

komolyság


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

hit


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

szeretet


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

angyal


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

némaság


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

hűség


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

boldogság


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

fény


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

élet


----------



## remetelány (2011 Január 12)

kockahas


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

21


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

22


----------



## madis (2011 Január 12)

23


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

Köszi a segítséget. kmenci


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

Engem is érdekel a keresztszemes hímzés.


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

Ú


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

Család


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

Tanulás


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

barátság


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

gyerekek


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

csili


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

állatok


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

művészet


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

irodalom


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

munka


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

tudomány


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

óvoda


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

iskola


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

képzések


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

érdekességek


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

krimi


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

nem tudok mit írni !!!


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

történelem


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 12)

kész


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

kell a zene


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## terkel (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

Mire jó a 20 üzenet?1


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## garajo (2011 Január 12)

21


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

Ez jó ötlet 1


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:d


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:77::77::0:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:11:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:88:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:,,:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:33:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:9:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

://:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

bodort írta:


> Teljesen feleslegesnek érzem és pepecselésnek.



:..:Teljesen feleslegesnek érzem és pepecselésnek:..:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:55:


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

bandi 19 írta:


> 11 eleven



 a francba !!:``:


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

idam írta:


> but how to learn Hungarian language? seems very difficult



 ha,ha 






4


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

madis írta:


> 3



 phuj !!!:9:


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

legalább van egy kis idő elgondolkodni az élet nagy dolgairól


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

:66:


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

prucsokk írta:


> 12



:``: az 1+2 ? :``:


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

ineira írta:


> :,,:



:!::77:


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 12)

Ez jó,köszönöm


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

bandi 19 írta:


> 20



ez 2+0 = \\m/


----------



## ritapavone3 (2011 Január 12)

Ineira írta:


> legalább van egy kis idő elgondolkodni az élet nagy dolgairól



 ja!


----------



## Ineira (2011 Január 12)

mire nem elég 20 üzenet 20 másodpercenként...


----------



## vague (2011 Január 12)

*Gertrud Franck Öngyógyító kiskert*

Gertrud Franck Öngyógyító kiskert

Egy hasznos könyv!

Szeretettel:Kata


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello1


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello2


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello3


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello4


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello5


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello6


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello7


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello8


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello9


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

hello10


----------



## Bvhajni (2011 Január 13)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Bvhajni (2011 Január 13)

Szeretném hamar összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

kezdem


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

2010. 01.13.


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

2011.01.12.


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

inspiráció


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

textmarker


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

fandorka


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

február


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

Kecskemét


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

hello


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

tökéletes


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

1000000


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

nefelejcs


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

október


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

január


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

december


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

szeptember


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

június


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

július


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

utolsó előtti


----------



## wodter (2011 Január 13)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

egy üzenet


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

még egy


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

és még egy


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 13)

itt nem játszunk?


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

már csak pár kell


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

üzi


----------



## zsoltyy (2011 Január 13)

Nananana


----------



## zsoltyy (2011 Január 13)

YEAH megvan


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 13)

mÁR NEM SOK KELL!


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

*a*

a


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

*b*

b


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

2


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

*c*

c


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

*d*

d


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

*e*

e


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

f


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

8


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

g


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

9


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

h


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 13)

10


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

i


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

j


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

k


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

l


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

m


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Cba


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

hol tartottam


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Második


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

már tudom


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Három


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

az o nál


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

p


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

q


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Értékes hozzászólások


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Gyors válasz küldése


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

r


----------



## manner marci (2011 Január 13)

ja


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

H


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

A


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Sok


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Hmmmmm


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Lassan...


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

12


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Blablabla


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

....


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Tizenöt


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

A


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

B


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

C


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

D


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

Húsz!


----------



## salvadooor (2011 Január 13)

...


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

Érdekes


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

rendszer


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

nem


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

igazán


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

látom át


----------



## gabir61 (2011 Január 13)

miért van


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Az első hozzászólásomat azoknak ajánlom, akik éppen szomorkodnak:

A farmer lánya hazaérkezik és boldogan újságolja:
- Képzeljétek, Jack feleségül akar venni.
- Megkérte a kezed?
- Még nem, de már lelőtte a feleségét.

Mindenkinek üdvözlettel, bükkalja.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Ez lenne a második, mindenféle előítélet nélkül:

A cigány nyer a lottón. A nyereményből gyorsan vesz egy vadonatúj Mercedest. Gyönyörű szép, fehér, csillog-villog. A cigány vigyáz is rá. Egyszer estefelé megy a szomszéd faluba, amikor defektet kap a bal első kerék. Bosszúsan nekiáll szerelni a kereket. Arra jön egy ismerőse és megkérdezi:
- Mit csinálsz?
- Szerelem a kereket!
Erre a másik cigány fog egy követ és bedobja az ablakot:
- Oké, a rádió meg az enyém.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

A harmadik:

Két barát beszélget:
- Ti hova jártok szilveszterezni?
- Tavalyelőtt Szegeden vótunk.
- Oszt mi történt?
- Az asszonyt hárman megerőszakolták, engem félholtra vertek.
- Hát tavaly?
- Szegeden.
- És mi volt?
- Az asszonyt öten meggyalázták, nekem eltörték a kezem meg három 
bordámat .
- És idén hova mentek?
- Hát, az asszony Szegedre akar..


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Itt a negyedik:

- Honnan van ez a ló, te cigány? - kérdezi a rendőr.
- Kérem tisztelettel, ott feküdt a földön. Én csak ki akartam kerülni. Megyek elölről: harap. Megyek hátulról: rúg. Gondoltam, majd kitolok vele és átlépem. Már félig sikerült is, amikor hirtelen fölállt ez a dög.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Ötödik:

A feleség hazaérvén rajtakapja a férjét egy nővel az ágyban. Hirtelen dühében előkapja a pisztolyt a fiókból s elkezd üvölteni:
- Te szemét, most szétlövöm a tökeidet!!
- De drágám, legalább adj egy esélyt!
- Rendben van. Lóbálhatod!


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Ez meg a hatodik:

Az őrmester az újoncnak:
- Becsukatom tíz napra! De ha ez nem elég, akár egy hétre is.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Most a hetedik következik:

Négy barát minden vasárnap reggel együtt golfozik. Egyikük minden meccs után így búcsúzik a többiektől:
- Akkor jövő vasárnap fél tízkor találkozunk. Lehet, hogy kések tíz percet!
Egyik társa aztán nem bírja tovább, és rákérdez:
- Miért emlegeted mindig ezt a tíz percet?
- Tudod, vasárnap reggel felkelek, és megnézem a feleségemet az ágyban. Ha a bal oldalán fekszik, akkor balkezes ütőkkel játszom. Ha a jobb oldalán, akkor jobbkezes ütőket hozok magammal.
- És ha a hátán fekszik?
- Akkor szoktam tíz percet késni...


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

A nyolcadikat írom:

A cigány ember hazaérve meséli a feleségének:
- Ha tudnád, milyen gyönyörű kendőt akartam neked hozni!
- És miért nem hoztál?
- Nem lehetett, mert folyton engem figyeltek az eladók.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Kilencediknek itt van ez:

Két rendőr razziázik az utcán. Így szól az egyik:
- Ha most hazamegyek, letépem az asszony bugyiját!
Mire a másik:
- Mi az, még ennyire hiányzik?
- Nem, csak annyira szorít.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Ez már a tizedik?

Megy a paraszt a traktorával. Elévág egy piros Ferrari, és odaszól a vezetője a parasztnak:
- Állj ki velem! Az öreg rááll a versenyre, és elindulnak. A Ferrari vezetője ütemesen gyorsul, ám a paraszt állandóan a nyomában van. Végül 250-es tempónál a paraszt lemarad.
- Na látja, hogy az én kocsim jobb! - dicsekszik a Ferrari sofőrje.
- Jó - méltatlankodik a paraszt -, de nem tehetek róla, hogy a trakesz nem váltott kettesbe.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Akkor ez lesz a tizenegyedik:

Nászútra utazik a fiatal pár. A feleség anyja a lánya lelkére köti, hogy írjon, amint tud. Hamarosan megérkezik az első levél: egész nap esik az eső, és egész nap a szobában gubbasztunk.
- Te papa - szól az asszony az urának -, mit jelent az, hogy gub?


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Tizenkettediknek:

Mi az a két dolog a levegőben, amitől egy nő terhes lehet?
- A lábai.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

A tizenharmadik következik:

Mi a különbség a képeslap és a FÉRFI között ? (Tisztelet a kivételnek.)
- A képeslap MINDIG képes....
Mi a különbség a képeslap és a NŐ között ?
- A képeslap csak elölről képes....


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Tizenötödikként ez:

A kétméteres rendőr áll az utcán, mellette pedig egy cigány várakozik. Megszólal a rendőr:
- Tudod, te cigány, hogy úgy nézünk ki egymás mellett, mint egy sasmadár és egy rakás szar? Mire a cigány:
- Őrmester úr, én akár el is szállhatok.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Huuuuu! A tizennegyedik majdnem kimaradt!
Tehát ez az:

Két vadász találkozik. -- Na mi újság, öreg cimbora? -- kérdi az egyik.
- Hát képzeld, éppen most vettem egy madarász ebet – meséli a másik.
- No, és hogy szolgál?
- Hát tudod, vagy nagyon átvertek, vagy én nem dobom elég magasra...


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Ez meg a tizenhatos:

A cigány ember a kertben dolgozik. Felesége kikiabál neki:
- Hozz be paradicsomot a lecsóhoz!
- Nem tudok!
- Miért nem?
- Mert a szomszéd kint van a kertjében.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Akkor már csak három kell,mert ez a tizenhetedik:

A pap panaszkodik a helyi rendőri szervnek:
- Biztos úr! Ellopták a biciklimet, mit tegyek?
- Hát tiszteletes úr, nem sokat tudok magának segíteni. Tudja mit? Ha holnap misét tart, sorolja fel a Tízparancsolatot, és nézzen körül a hívei közt, amikor odaér, hogy ne lopj! Biztos látni fogja a tettest, ahogy behúzódik a padba.
- Köszönöm, biztos úr, megfogadom.
Másnap újra felkeresi a rend őrét a pap.
- No atyám, bevált?
- Bevált, de még mennyire. Amikor odaértem, hogy ne paráználkodj, rögtön eszembe jutott, hogy hol hagytam a biciklit!


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Tizennyolcadiknak:


Tévedni emberi dolog - mondta a sün és lemászott a drótkeféről.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Az utolsó előtti:

Pista bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr! Mostanában hatkor szarok!
- Na és? Például én is hatkor szoktam!
- De én hétkor kelek


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

Na, megvan a húsz:

Mit csinál a jó férj szeretkezés után?
- Felöltözik és hazamegy.


----------



## bükkalja (2011 Január 13)

A huszonegy a nyerő, ez a ráadás:

- El kell mennem.
- És meddig leszel távol?
- Egész idő alatt.

"Egy újszülöttnek minden vicc új."
(Remélem, vannak sokan akik nem ismerik. Akik ismerik, azoktól elnézést, ké-
rek az unalmas percekért.)


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget!!!


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 13)

Szeretem a Harry Potter regényt


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 13)

Na elindultam.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Akkor megpróbálkozok a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 13)

Üdvözlet az ismerősöknek.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Igaz, abból már 12-őn túl vagyok.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Én is üdvözlöm a sorstársakat!


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Még azt sem tudom,


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

hogy a 48 óra letelt-e már.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

De nagyon bízok benne!


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Még 3-at gyorsan összeszedek


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

aztán nem terhelem tovább az oldalt.


----------



## borsó00 (2011 Január 13)

Akkor el is köszönök!


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

cccccuuuuuccccc


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

jajj remélem ide kell irni azt a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

123456789876567654543234


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

sadfűáélléáűfdsasdfghj


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

mkmlasdfmvéjkasdhflkbjg


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

villalnykörte


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

mp4


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

telefon


----------



## norak (2011 Január 13)

köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

elmondanám, de nem lehet ....igy a csillagokat kérdezem merre jársz hol lehetsz...kedvesem....


----------



## norak (2011 Január 13)

*köszi*

köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

ded


----------



## Tibi0315 (2011 Január 13)

dfgh


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

udvozlet mindenkinek

Mint ha pásztortűz ég őszi éjtszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:
Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
Majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.
Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,
Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

mij reg nem voltam ezen forumon

Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;
Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.
Hárman sem birnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;
Elhülnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
,És, kit a csizmáján viselt, sarkantyúját.‘


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

es most is a letoltesek vegett jarok itt

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szík sarja,
Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;
Nincs egy árva fűszál a tors közt kelőben,
Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezőben.
Boglyák hűvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga
Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;
Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,
Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

csepelem a szot hogy meglegyen a 20-as

Ösztövér kutágas, hórihorgas gémmel
Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:
Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,
Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki.
Válunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek,
Bőgölyök hadával háborúra kelnek:
De felült Lackó a béresek nyakára,
Nincs, ki vizet merjen hosszu csatornára.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

szavalom Toldit

Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken,
Meddig a szem ellát puszta földön, égen;
Szörnyü vendégoldal reng araszos vállán,
Pedig még legénytoll sem pehelyzik állán.
Széles országútra messze, messze bámul,
Mintha más mezőkre vágyna e határrul;
Azt hinné az ember: élő tilalomfa,
Ütve ,általútnál’ egy csekély halomba.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

Mondom, momdom, mondom;

Szép öcsém, miért állsz ott a nap tüzében?
Ládd, a többi horkol boglya hűvösében;
Nyelvel a kuvasz is földre hengeredve,
A világért sincs most egerészni kedve:
Vagy sohasem láttál olyan forgó szelet,
Mint az, aki mindjárt megbirkózik veled,
És az útat nyalja sebesen haladva,
Mintha füstokádó nagy kémény szaladna?


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

Egyre csak mondom
Nem is, nem is azt a forgószelet nézi,
Mely a hamvas útat véges-végig méri:
Túl a tornyon, melyet porbul rakott a szél,
Büszke fegyver csillog, büszke hadsereg kél.
És amint sereg kél szürke por ködéből,
Úgy kel a sohajtás a fiú szivéből;
Aztán csak néz, csak néz előre hajolva,
Mintha szive-lelke a szemében volna.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

remelve hogy a konyv

„Szép magyar leventék, aranyos vitézek!
Jaj be keservesen, jaj be búsan nézlek.
Merre, meddig mentek? Harcra? Háborúba?
Hírvirágot szedni gyöngyös koszorúba?
Mentek-é tatárra? mentek-é törökre,
Nekik jóéjtszakát mondani örökre?
Hej! ha én is, én is köztetek mehetnék,
Szép magyar vitézek, aranyos leventék!”


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

melyet letoltenek

Ilyenforma Toldi Miklós gondolatja,
Mely sovárgó lelkét mélyen szántogatja;
S amint fő magában, amint gondolkodik,
Szíve búbánatban összefacsarodik.
Mert vitéz volt apja; György is, álnok bátyja,
A királyfi mellett nőtt fel, mint barátja;
S míg ő béresekkel gyüjt, kaszál egy sorban,
Gőgösen henyél az a királyudvarban.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

esztendo utan is

Itt van immár a had, Laczfi nádor hada,
Itt kevély hadával Laczfi Endre maga;
Délcegen megűli sárga paripáját,
Sok nehéz aranyhím terheli ruháját;
És utána nyalka, kolcsagos legények,
Tombolván alattok cifra nyergü mének:
Nézi Miklós, nézi, s dehogy veszi észbe,
Hogy a szeme is fáj az erős nézésbe.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

hozzaferhetek

Itt van immár a had, Laczfi nádor hada,
Itt kevély hadával Laczfi Endre maga;
Délcegen megűli sárga paripáját,
Sok nehéz aranyhím terheli ruháját;
És utána nyalka, kolcsagos legények,
Tombolván alattok cifra nyergü mének:
Nézi Miklós, nézi, s dehogy veszi észbe,
Hogy a szeme is fáj az erős nézésbe.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

orvendek en 

„Hé, paraszt! melyik út megyen itt Budára?”
Kérdi Laczfi hetykén, csak amúgy félvállra;
De Toldinak a szó szivébe nyilallik,
És olyat döbben rá, hogy kivűl is hallik.
„Hm, paraszt én!” emígy füstölög magában,
„Hát ki volna úr más széles e határban?
Toldi György talán, a rókalelkü bátya,
Ki Lajos királynál fenn a tányért váltja?


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

hogy hugom


Én paraszt? én?” - Amit még e szóhoz gondolt,
Toldi Györgyre szörnyü nagy káromkodás volt.
Azzal a nehéz fát könnyeden forgatja,
Mint csekély botocskát, véginél ragadja;
Hosszan, egyenesen tartja félkezével,
Mutatván az utat, hol Budára tér el,
S mintha vassá volna karja, maga válva,
Még csak meg se rezzen a kinyujtott szálfa.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

oly reg


Nádorispán látja Toldit a nagy fával,
És elámul rajta mind egész hadával.
„Ember ez magáért” Laczfi mond „akárki;
Nos fiúk, birokra, hadd lássuk, ki áll ki?
Vagy ki tartja úgy fel azt a hitvány rúdat,
Amellyel mutatja e suhanc az útat?”
Szégyen és gyalázat: zúg, morog mindenki,
Egy paraszt fiúval még sem áll ki senki!


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

nyitot felhasznalo


De ki vína bajt az égiháborúval,
Szélveszes, zimankós, viharos borúval?
És ki vína Isten tüzes haragjával,
Hosszu, kacskaringós, sistergő nyilával?
Mert csak az kössön ki Toldival, ha drága
S nem megunt előtte Isten szép világa;
Jaj-keserves annak, aki jut kezébe,
Meghalt anyjának is visszarí ölébe.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

es meg most is megvan


Elvonul a hadnép hosszu tömött sorban,
Toldiról beszélnek az egész táborban;
Mindenik mond néki nyájasat vagy szépet,
Mindenik derít rá egy mosolygó képet;
Egyik így szól: „Bajtárs! mért nem jősz csatára?
Ily legénynek, mint te, ott van ám nagy ára.”
Másik szánva mondja: „Szép öcsém, be nagy kár,
Hogy apád paraszt volt s te is az maradtál.”


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

es lassan a 20-as

Elvonúl a tábor, csillapul morajja:
Ezt a szél elhordta, azt a por takarja;
Toldi meg nagybúsan hazafelé ballag,
Vaskos lábnyomától messze reng a parlag;
Mint komor bikáé, olyan a járása,
Mint a barna éjfél, szeme pillantása,
Mint a sértett vadkan, fú veszett dühében,
Csaknem összeroppan a rúd vas kezében.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

is meglessz


Így vesződék Miklós, nyers, haragos búban,
De van drága dolog otthon Nagyfaluban:
Tán kigyúlt a ház is, úgy füstöl a kémény,
Nagy kolonc köszönget a kút méla gémén.
A malac-nép sí-rí; borju, bárány béget;
Aprómarha-nyáj közt van szörnyű itélet;
A fehércseléd közt a beteg se lomha:
Holmi kis vásárnál népesebb a konyha.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

itt nekem


Egy cseléd vizet tesz félakós bögrében,
Mely ha forr a tűzön s nem fér a bőrében,
Akkor a baromfit gyorsan belemártja,
Tollait letörli, bocskorát lerántja.
Van, ki a kis bárányt félti izzadástul;
S bundáját lerántja, még pedig irhástul;
Más a vékonypénzü nyúlat szalonnázza,
Hogy csöpögjön zsírtól ösztövér csontváza.


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

hogy letoltsem vegre

Másik a malacot láng felett hintálja,
Szőrit kés fokával bőrig borotválja;
Bort ez csobolyóban, az kecsketömlőben,
Kenyeret hoz amaz bükkfa tekenőben...


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

mi erdekel engem


- Mit jelent e hű-hó gyászos özvegy-házban,
Hol a dinom-dánom régen volt szokásban?
Toldi Lőrincnének most van-é a torja?
Vagy menyegzőjének hozta így a sorja?
Tán megunta gyászos özvegysége ágyát,
S másnak adta élte fonnyadó virágát?


----------



## zsofivi (2011 Január 13)

es hagy hogy mas is


Nincs halotti tora Toldi Lőrincnének,
Napja sem derült fel új menyegzőjének;
Másért sütnek-főznek, másért lakomáznak:
György van itthon, első szülötte a háznak.


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

gyök2


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

gyök3


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

1.4


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

1.7


----------



## Lanti64 (2011 Január 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Úgy látom, itt meg kell küzdeni a letöltésért! 







zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

megfogtam egy szúnyogot


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

nagyobb volt egy lónál


----------



## Lanti64 (2011 Január 13)

Miután csak itt találtam meg,


----------



## Lanti64 (2011 Január 13)

és ráadásul, kellő képpen szentimentális vagyok,


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)




----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

tábla


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

rugó


----------



## Lanti64 (2011 Január 13)

nincs más választásom, mint beszállni a hintába...


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

sárga


----------



## Lanti64 (2011 Január 13)

Remélem, nem olvassa senki.
Mert komplett őrültnek nézhet.


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

kék


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

bölcs mondás a mondás, mely bölcs.


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

adu ász


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

el és vissza


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

keresztül


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

na egy kis jó hozzászólás


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

ejha ma hogy kisütött a nap!


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

de esett is egy picit!


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

lezárult egy esztendő mert ez nem tarthatott tovább


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

holnap reméljük szép idö lesz!


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

rendes emberek vannak itt!


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

szegény ember vízzel főz


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

éhes disznó makkja egy álom.


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

3.1415926píííí


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

hát ezzel sose fogok végezzni


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

Téli álmát aludván a természet,
Fehér takaró borítja be Semmeringet.
De mi emberek nem alszunk, sokkal inkább száguldunk


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

A Fa ott állt a parton. Egymaga.
Hajlott törzsének lombja, erejét összekaparva, jajongott a szélben.


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

Egy szép napon elköszönt,
S éreztem, újra élek.
Immár nem csupán hálni
Jár belém a lélek.


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

Valamikor réges-régen,
Mikor még mindenben hittem,
Volt két igazi barátom,
Akiket most nem találok.


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

Egyszer volt hol nem volt.... és egyszer csak vége volt


----------



## timitobak (2011 Január 13)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

talán


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

Lol xd


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

éljen


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

esetleg


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

csillag


----------



## timitobak (2011 Január 13)

Köszi! Puszi!


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

emberke


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

szép az élet


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

kék a szönyeg


----------



## sydneyolimpia (2011 Január 13)

Ujév buék!!


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

első


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

második


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

harmadik


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

negyedik


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

ötödik


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

hét


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

nyolcadik


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

9


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

fele kész


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

nemsokára


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

elérem


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

a


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

20


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

hozzászóéást


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

itt


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

a gyüjtögetőben


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

már


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

kész


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

is!


----------



## kunasgabi (2011 Január 13)

jaaajjjj.....


----------



## Dodo1975 (2011 Január 13)

ki kell várni a 48 órát?


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

:d


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

:d :d


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

:d :d :d


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

a


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

b


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

c


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

d


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

e


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

f


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

g


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

h


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

i


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

j


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

k


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

l


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

m


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

n


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

o


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 13)

tzjtdz


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

q


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

w


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

e


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

r


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

t


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

z


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

u


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

i


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

o


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

p


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

a


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

s


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

d


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

f


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

g


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

h


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

j


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

k


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

l


----------



## szaki527 (2011 Január 14)

Aaaaaand Done!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Hasznos tanács kár hogy nem itt kezdtem, sajnos már hibáztam másik fórumon és azóta sem ment rendesen!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

M


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

N


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Nemvagyok biztos a dolgomban!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Nemigazán megy az hogy valakinek a hozzászólásába bele lehet írni!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Remélem nemjár még semmi bünti azért, hogy esetlenül csinálom a dolgokat!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Megpróbálom és megyek játszok egy kis szójátékot!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Úgynézki sikerült!


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

3


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

1


----------



## kzolee1984 (2011 Január 14)

Megvan végre így már belenézhetek dolgokba!
Köszi fórum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

aaa


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

123


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

987


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

xyz


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

gyfrdg


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

hjg


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

5416


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

hmo


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

,poi


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

98719


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

iuo.jo


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Én szívesen írnék, töltenék fel verseket is..de nem tudok kiigazodni - egy napos háttérrel.. -, hogy hova lehet és miképpen...?
A Föld napja pályázat linkjét sem találom, ami megadná, hogy hova küldhetők/ tölthetők fel az írások..
Segítenétek?
Köszönöm.


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

63430


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

ijá p


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 14)

merbdsky


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Én szívesen töltenék fel verseket, de még egy napos múlttal.. nem tudom, hogy hova lehet ...nem igazán tudok még itt eligazodni..
A Föld napja pályázatra sem tudom, hova kell elküldeni, feltölteni az anyagot..Segítenétek?
Köszönöm.
Zsefyzsa


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Már olvastam a blognyitásra vonatkozó Súgót..!


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Miért nem jelent meg az ide elsőként beírt hsz-em?


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Bocs..most már látom..de vajon más is ..?


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Eddig komolyan nem a hsz-ek darabszáma miatt irkáltam..
de most kíváncsi lennék az itteni kérdéseim- hsz-eim - is beleszámítanak a 20-ba...?


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Itt senki nem fog válaszolni?


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Akkor elleszek valahogy magamban.., mint a befőtt..


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Remélem ne néztek ki magatok közül, mert én magyarországi magyar vagyok...!)


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

A Pályázat vonzott ide..amúgy még nem ismerek itt -valószínű, de nem állítom - senkit.


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Sok idő kell még AHHOZ, HOGY MEGISMERJEM EZT AZ OLDALT..VAGY PORTÁLT


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Bocs..a Caps Lock-ért..


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Most azért sem állok l..ez már a 13.
Szerencseszám.


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

A 13-ast mindig megjátszom lottón..1988. óta már vagy 2 tucatszor húzták ki..vagy többször..
a többi számom nem ilyen szerencsés..


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Meglehetősen kínos így egyedül "dumcsizni"..
De a cél szentesíti az eszközt..


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Millió dolgom lenne..én meg itt süketelek..


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Hahó!


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Közeleg a vég/em/...


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Már a cicáim is unják..itt lófrálnak a klavin...


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Utolsó előtti...??


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Ha igaz..teljesítettem..
jobb lett volna valami értelmeset írnom...de még nem ittam elég kávét..
Üdvözöllek benneteket!
Majd jövök olvasni, hsz-elni, verseket, írásokat feltölteni..Remélem engem is olvas majd valaki...!


----------



## Zsefyzsa (2011 Január 14)

Lám-lám..elszámoltam..megyek megnézem, tölthetek-e fel valamit a blogba..Viszlát!


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon szeretnék csatlakozni hozzátok. 


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

Szia!

Én majd válaszolok, ha szeretnéd.....



Zsefyzsa írta:


> Meglehetősen kínos így egyedül "dumcsizni"..
> De a cél szentesíti az eszközt..


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

Én is szeretnék már belépni, ezért


babettakati írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Én majd válaszolok, ha szeretnéd.....


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

írogatok, csak 


babettakati írta:


> Én is szeretnék már belépni, ezért


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

írogatok, 


babettakati írta:


> írogatok, csak


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

írogatok,


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

írogatok, írogatok,


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

írok,


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

babettakati írta:


> írok,



írok,


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

még írok,


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

bocs, hogy még mindig írok


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

fogok értelmesebbet is írni


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

amint meg lesz a 20 üzenetem


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

nehogy valaki hülyének nézzen


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

amiért itt írogatok magamnak


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

már csak 3 kell


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

még 2 kell


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

és itt az utolsó!!!!! 

Hurrá!


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

Na, most már jöhetek?


----------



## babettakati (2011 Január 14)

Bízom benne


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

1


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

3


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

5


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

7


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

8


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

10


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

11


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

12


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

14


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

15


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

17


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

18


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

19


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## Rudnair (2011 Január 14)

21


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 14)

hello mindenki 1


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Egynek


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Gyorsüzi


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Ötnek


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

+1


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Halad


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

8


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

10-1


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

10


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Még egy


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Meg még egy


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

14


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Tizenöt


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Tizenhét


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

18


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Egy híján húsz


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## gaj (2011 Január 14)

Meg egy tutira


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

1


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

111


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

11111


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

22


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

22222


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

12


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

1234


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

12445


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

23333


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

444


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

aaaa


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

sss


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

ss


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

dd


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

rr


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

gg


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

w


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

d


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

c


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

u


----------



## gretaroli (2011 Január 14)

utolsó


----------



## gundika (2011 Január 14)

Köszi!


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

sziasztok


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

szeretnek


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

egy


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

konyvet


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

letolteni


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

ezert


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

szuksegem


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

van 20 uzenetre


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

P.D. Ouspensky negyedik ut cimü könyve erdekel ami csak ezen a forumon megtalalhato ,erdekesnek talalom ,hogy a regisztralt tagok kenyszeritve vannak 20 üzire...
aki nem akar reszt venni a forum eleteben az igy a husz mini üzenet utan ugy sem fog

azert nagyon szepen köszönöm a könyvet


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

most


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

folytatom


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

az egyszavas


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

uzenetek


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

irasat


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

mar majdnem 20


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

17


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

18


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

hello


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

19


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

20-kesz jeeeeeee  hello mizuki! jo szorakozast....


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

rem mindenki jól érzi magát


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

21


----------



## punkido (2011 Január 14)

22


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

köszi neked is punkido


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

alig


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

várom


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

, hogy


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

végre


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

letölthessek


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

zenét


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

most


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

mit


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

mondjak


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

a franba


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

is


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

nézd


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

ahogy


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

köszi


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

a


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

lehetőséget


----------



## Mizuki91 (2011 Január 14)

ez az utolsó Éljen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

szép


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

napot!


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

Mizuki91 ez


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

egy


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

jó


----------



## Reia88 (2011 Január 14)

Harap a macskám! A Marcipán


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

ötlet


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

volt


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

Tőled!


----------



## medland (2011 Január 14)

Akkor vigyázz Marcipánnal!!!


----------



## Loraine (2011 Január 14)

köszönöm!


----------



## androyd (2011 Január 14)

hol lehet pályázni?


----------



## androyd (2011 Január 14)

meddig lehet beadni?


----------



## androyd (2011 Január 14)

Köszönettel a válaszért...


----------



## pip314 (2011 Január 14)

Lassan elfogyok innen


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

11


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

ma is itt vagyunk


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

12


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

14


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

nálunk 17 ora 5 perc


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

15


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

érdekes


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

17


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

18


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

19


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 14)




----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

kicsit idegesitő


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

filmet is nézek


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

hahó


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

munka


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)




----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

nélkül


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

itt a hétvége


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

A


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

vagyok


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

B


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

ma péntek van


----------



## m.rudi (2011 Január 14)

meg is lenne


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

C


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

D


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

E


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

F


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

G


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

H


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Na ezt olvassa el valaki! 1991 oldal!


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

I


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

J


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

K


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

L


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

M


----------



## herculess1 (2011 Január 14)

N...


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Pistikét irodalomórán a tanárnéni megszólítja:
- Pistike! A Mikszáth-ot véletlenül X-szel írtad!
- Dehogyis Tanárnő! Az DirectX.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

- Mit vár a szőke nő a kád mellett?
- Hogy a melegvízcsap zöldre váltson.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Szőke nő berúg egy éjjel. Másnap egy istállóban találja magát. Mikor kinyitja a szemeit, meglát egy tehéntőgyet, erre megszólal:
- No-no, uraim! Csak egyenként!


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

- Jean, ma vadászni megyünk. Hol a sörét?
- Elnézést, uram, a sörét megittam!


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

- Mi a különbség egy kisebb hajó és egy pici cica között?
- Az egyik torpedóromboló, a másik törpedoromboló.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Csinos, fiatal doktornőt kap a falu.
- Józsi bátyám, nem tetszenek a leletei. Mondja, mit szokott maga reggelizni?
- Rántottát nyolc tojásból, szalonnával.
- És mit szokott ebédelni?
- Csülkös bablevest.
- És vacsorára?
- Szalonnát meg kolbászt.
- Józsi bácsi. Hogy áll a koleszterinje?
- Mint a cövek doktornő, mint a cövek!


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Édesapám! Jöjjön gyorsan, mert édesanyám leesett a létra tetejéről. Mit csináljak?
- Töltött káposztát fiam, mert azt szeretem.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

- Mit csinálsz mostanában?
- Semmit.
- És melyik minisztériumban?


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

A cigány feleség telefonál a férjének:
- Szia Gazsi, képzeld örökbefogadtam az öcséd fiát, 9 hónap múlva szülöm meg!


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Szórakozóhelyen szöszi csajszi odalibeg a pulthoz és foghegyről mondja a pultos srácnak:
- Helósziókaaa, aggyá má valami rostosat!
- Bútorlap jó lesz?


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

A farkas bekopog a kismalacok háza ajtaján, és ezt mondja:
- Nyissatok ajtót malackáim, én vagyok az anyácskátok és tele a tőgyem friss tejjel!
Mire a malackák:
- Hazudsz farkas! Mi az anyut sörért küldtük!


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Anyós a halálos ágyon:
- Jaj, meghalok… jaj, végem van, meghalok!
Felnéz a plafonra:
- A plafont meg le kéne festeni!.
Mire a vő:
- Anyuka, egyszerre csak egy dologra koncentráljon!


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

A skót a pályaudvarra viteti magát. Amikor fizet, átad egy ezrest, és így szól:
- Ez a magáé.
A taxis éppen hálálkodni kezd, mikor így folytatja:
- Ami pedig visszajár, az meg az enyém.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

- Halló, számítógépszervíz? Kérem, küldjenek ki valakit, mert elromlott a monitor!
- CGA monitor?
- Nem, saját.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Miért nem szeretik a cigányok a Szovjet zászlót?
- Miért nem szeretik a cigányok a Szovjet zászlót?
- Mert sok rajta a szerszám.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

Lábadozásának vége felé így szól Kovácsné a kezelőorvosának:
-Doktor úr! Megkaphatnám a számláját?
-Szó sem lehet róla, asszonyom!
- tiltakozik az orvos.
-Ahhoz ön még nem elég erős.


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

A fényképészetbe betér egy szőke nő:
- Szeretnék erről a filmről képeket csináltatni.
- 9×13?
- 117. Miért?


----------



## fecoshy (2011 Január 14)

- És milyen domain nevet szeretne?
- Mittu domain!


----------



## DeLeon (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## DeLeon (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## DeLeon (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## DeLeon (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## DeLeon (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 14)

Igen ismerem az abc-t van kutyám jó is és rossz is, és nem tudom hogy mennyit kell még írnom........?!


----------



## drug81 (2011 Január 14)

köszönöm A FELTÖLTÉSEKET


----------



## drug81 (2011 Január 14)

nAGYSZERÜ HANGANYAGOK


----------



## drug81 (2011 Január 14)

kÖSZÖNÖM A ZENÉKET


----------



## athenos (2011 Január 15)

A pénz nem boldogít,de jó ha van.


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Első hozzászólásom


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Második


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Harmadik


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Negyedik


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Ötödik


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Hatodik


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

A fórum tagságért meg kell dolgozni (egyébként hetedik)


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Nyóóóóóóóóóócadik utas


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Kilenc (Kisferenc)


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Tíz - tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza.


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Tizenegy


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Tizenkettő


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Péntek tizenhárom


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Tizennégy


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

A tizennégy után jön a tizenöt


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Már nem kell sok. Tizenhat


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

És orcád verejtékével eléred a kánaánt vala. Tizenhét


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Messze vagyunk még Törpapa? Tizennyolc


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Nem csak a húszéveseké a világ...


----------



## kicsiemu (2011 Január 15)

Hu-hú húsz


----------



## pitrikgabi (2011 Január 15)

köszönöm


----------



## pitrikgabi (2011 Január 15)

tetszik a kép gratulálok


----------



## pitrikgabi (2011 Január 15)

nagyon jó!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitrikgabi (2011 Január 15)

hasznos, nagyon hasznos


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

Ez még sajnos csak az első


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

Második


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

harmadik


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

negyedik


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

ötödik


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

Akkor el is kezdem


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

Ma marhalábszár pöri lesz az ebéd


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

süttürüttü...


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

hajrááá


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

7


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

jó illat van


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

Lámpa van az égben...


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

...lerajzolom egészben..


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

Blablablaaa..


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

12


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

lálálááá


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

lálááá


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

hatodik


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

sallala


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

manah-manah


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

tü-tűű-rü-rü-rü


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

fő a leves meg az egészség


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

nincs meg a 8.kerék a tüsiből


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

még mindig nincs meg, csak egy pörgő


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

Marci T-Rex-szé változott


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

még 3


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

még 2


----------



## gabrielusmaximus (2011 Január 15)

Uccsssssssssssssóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

A vihar most már határozottan megenyhült, csupán egy-két megkésett mennydörgés morajlott végig a dombok fölött, mint amikor valaki azt mondja, "Ja és még valami...", húsz percel azután, hogy alulmaradt egy vitában.


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Vacsora után pedig egy ital ísératében megtekinthetik az Univerzum felrobbanását


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Az Útikalauz tévedhetetlen a valóság gyakran pontatlan!


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

1


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

A repülésnek is megvan a maga művészete, vagyis inkább a fortélya.


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Abban rejlik, hogy megtanuld magad a földre vetni és elhibázni azt.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

2


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Válassz ki egy derűs napot -javasolja -, és próbálgasd.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

3


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

4


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

5


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Az első rész könnyű.
Mindössze annyi kell hozzá, hogy képes légy teljes súlyoddal a földre vetődni, azzal az elhatározással, hogy nem baj ha fájni fog.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

6


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Ugyanis ha nem sikerül elhibázni a földet, akkor fog.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

7


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

8


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

A legtöbb embernek nem sikerül, és ha tényleg lelkiismeretesen próbálkoznak, egyre valószínűbbé válik, hogy úgysem sikerül.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

9


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Tehát inkább a második rész, az elhibázás a nehéz.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

10


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Az egyik probléma az, hogy teljesen véletlenül kell elhibáznod.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

11


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Semmi értelme szándékosan próbálgatni, mert úgysem sikerül.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

12


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

13


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Az a lényeg, hogy félúton valami hirtelen elvonja a figyelmed, és ne is gondolj tovább a zuhanásra vagy a földre, vagy arra, mennyire fájdalmas lesz, ha mégsem hibázod el.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

14


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

15


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

16


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Közismerten nehéz dolog nem gondolni erre a három dologra a rendelkezésre álló egy röpke másodperc alatt.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

17


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Emiatt nem sikerül sokaknak, akik örökre csalódnak ebben az egyébként mókás és igen látványos sportban.


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

18


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

19


----------



## matoeva (2011 Január 15)

*Sziasztok!*

Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni. Most tájékozódom, hogy , hogy,s mint lehetséges ez.


----------



## tykhaytschaar (2011 Január 15)

Az mókás azért, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell az állandó tagsághoz, aminek nyilvánvalóan az volna az értelme, hogy már hozzászokj a környezethez, a moderátorok lássák, hogy nem vagy renitens, de ugyanakkor létezik egy topik, ami csak azért van, hogy bármilyen hozzászólással összeszedd a 20 hozzászólást. 
Nem mintha nem örülnék ennek, de akkor miért a korlátozás?


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 15)

Én is gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat. 

Jó ötlet ez a topic legalább nem a beszélgetéseket kell szét offolni szamárságokkal 20 hozzászólással 

ali7.hu


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 15)

kukk


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Jó ez a téma, de nincs itt senki. Magammal meg nem beszélgetek


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Vajon mikor fog megint esni a hó?


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Már olyan jó volna megint havat lapátolni!


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Vagy inkább síelni.


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Na, ezt jól kiveséztük.


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Nekem mindegy!


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

Aki a havazásra vágyik már valószínű nem kell sokáig várakoznia....jövő héten újra behavazhatunk.


----------



## katimami57 (2011 Január 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Nagyon szépen köszönöm 
üdv.mami57


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

Szóval elő a hólapátokkal, korcsolyákkal, sílécekkel. Éljen a tél, még ha már nagyon unjuk is.


----------



## kriskros (2011 Január 15)

köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Én még csak most kezdem


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

de remélhetőleg gyorsan meg lesz


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

a mi kutyánk is rossz


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

de legalább van


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Pinunak hívják..


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Jack Russel Terrier


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

gyönyörű


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

fürge...aktív


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

szeretlek szerelmem


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Te vagy amindenem


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

Cd


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Jó hogy már összeköltöztünk


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 15)

Hát elöször is: Sziasztok!


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

Nekem is van kutyám


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

kincs


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

egy tacskó


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

az jó kiderül, hogy mindenkinek van... mármint kutyája


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

sziasztok


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

macskám is van


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

én a gyereknek vettem..és gondolkodtam h egy tacsi legyen...de nem az lett


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

azokat nem szeretem..már ettől a kutyától is kivagyok...nagyon hullajtja a szőrét


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

hát lehet, hogy jobb is, nagyon nagy a szája...


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

milyen fajta?


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

aztat viszont én nem szeretem...


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Jack Russel Terrier


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

halak is vannak


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

sajnos fel kellett költöznünk vidékről Pestre, és most így kevés a mozgás lehetősége


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Jézus... neked aztán mindened van


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

jaj, az nagyon cuki, férjem kedvence


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

az olyan turbó kutya, nem?


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

hát igen, szeretjük az állatokat


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

azok....cukik főleg,mikor bosszúállóskodnak


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

Az!!!! nagyon az!!! Enyhén hyperaktív


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

olyat is tudnak?


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

pont az a cuki bennük, hogy nem állnak meg, mindig pörögnek


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

nálunk a macska szokott bosszút állni


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

Nekünk labradorunk van.


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

mi értelme van ennek?


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

az is gyönyörű lehet....


----------



## ddorottyae (2011 Január 15)

nem gondoltam volna,hogy olyanok, mint a gyerekek....pedig..


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

az nyugodt kutyus, nem?


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

Vagyis gyárilag az volt....most inkább egy fókára hajaz, labdával.


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

ezt nem értem...


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

az én kutyám (tacsi), mindig bújik


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

A nyugodtság messze áll tőle...és kutya mellé gyerek...gyilkos kombináció.


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

A tacsi nagyon cuki. Nekünk is volt...de lehet a mi hibánk, de ő is duci volt.


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

nálunk a gyerekek mellé jött a kutya....így jobb


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

a miénk az pont jó súlyban van, bár mindig kinézi a szánkból a falatot...


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

*ujfiu*

nagyon jo ez az oldla még jo hogy felfedeztem,,köszi


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

Nálunk a kutya volt a ránevelés, aztán mellé a macska. Csak szép sorban.


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

A "kunyera" az nálunk is megy. és persze mindig ők nyernek.


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

de főleg tápot kap


----------



## ador29 (2011 Január 15)

hát, mi is megszánjuk mindig, ráadásul a legfinomabb falatokat kapja


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 15)

Igen, a mienk is...ettől lett olyan mint egy jól táplált fóka hosszú lábakkal. Pedig sokat mozgatjuk és még csak nem is lusta, sőt le sem lehet fárasztani.


----------



## wgffwgf (2011 Január 15)

allergia, nincs hozzászólnivalóm


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Örvendek , hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Imádom a MAGYAR filmeket.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Majd csak kigyűl a 20 beszólás.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Szép lassanként.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Az én macskáim is lusták .


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Csak éjjel viháncolnak.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Meg szemtelenek.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

És megtöltik szőrrel a szobát.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Felborítják


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

a virágokat.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

2011.oldal 2011-ben.


----------



## klevi66 (2011 Január 15)

Köszönöm Juharfalevélország ! Olyan filmek kaphatók itt , amiket sehol máshol nem kaptam meg , pedig kitartó vagyok .


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

mennyi az annyi?


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

jjeujncnhhsdfsdfc


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

aabcc


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

sdfsdf


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

kiss


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:11:


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:d


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:--::99:


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:33:


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:11:kiss


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:d


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:!::77:


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

:idea::111:


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

köszönöm


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

nagyon jó


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

háááát ,, meggondolandó


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

mindenképpen így


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

soha nem tenném


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

végülis, hátha összegyűlik a pont


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

semmi baj ha nem


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

remélem ez így jóóóó


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

mittomén, minek ez


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

20 kell, és kész


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

az üzenet az pontot ér?


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

ha nem , hááát,,,,,pfffffffffffff


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

szeretnék midit letölteni


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

ahhoz 201 pont kell


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

elnézést, elírtam csak 20 kell


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

drága az emberélet


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

ha megvan, akkor szóljatok


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

van már 19 üzim


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

most írok 20-adszor


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

lehet felesleges volt


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

*1 pont*

1 pont


----------



## strings12 (2011 Január 16)

*2 pont*

2 pont


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

Valaki majd mondja el, hogy mi értelme a 20-as limitnek... Egyszerűen nem értem.


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

.


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

..


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

...


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

....


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

.....


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

-.


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

-..


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

-...


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

-....


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

_.....


----------



## Iozan Pharasties (2011 Január 16)

--


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Karácsony
Harang csendül,
Ének zendül,
Messze zsong a hálaének,
Az én kedves kis falumban
Karácsonykor
Magába száll minden lélek.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

A kimérák Istenéhez
Te, Isten, ki Titok vagy, tudod 
Hogy én nem vagyok mai gyermek: 
Az én ügyem a te ügyed, 
S ki ellenem támad, azt verd meg.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Mert mi együtt kezdtük a hűhót, 
Mert egyformán Titok a voltunk 
S ami lázmunkánkban hazug, 
Mindent, mindent együtt koholtunk.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Te, Isten, mi egyek vagyunk: 
Mikor kimérákba szerettem, 
Már ott voltál hátam mögött, 
Nehogy kimuljak hülye sebben.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Nógattál folyton konokul. 
Hogy véresen be a bozótba 
Törjek magyarul, dalosan 
S hogy ne némuljon el a nóta.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Én voltam, Isten, bolond nyilad 
S nyiladat most már messzelötted. 
Fölemelt, véres homlokom. 
Nem ejtem porba most előtted.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Mert, jaj, nagy dolog ez a dolog, 
Nagyobb, több, mint egy élet ára. 
S én más bolondként nem megyek 
Egykönnyen a kálváriára.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Most: vagy-vagy, eldől, ha akarod. 
Hogy ér-e valamit a kardunk. 
És hogy ér-e az valamit, 
Mit együtt kezdtünk és akartunk.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Titok vagy, ős Titok, tudom én, 
Velem együtt és a világgal, 
De egy percnyi szeszélyedért 
Mégsem égek el hiú lánggal.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Együtt kezdtük, vihar-fellegek 
Nőttek a fejemre azóta, 
Te, Isten, te, Titok, közös 
Bűnünk volt minden bűnös nóta.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Mikor még mint kicsi nebuló, 
Templomban diktáltam a zsoltárt, 
Már akkor bűntársam valál, 
Már akkor is fölbujtóm voltál.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Éreztem viharos kezedet, 
mely fiatal hajamat tépte: 
Te voltál az elindítóm 
S kell, hogy te légy utamnak vége.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Az én ügyem a te ügyed is, 
Hogyha hívedet meg nem tartod, 
Nem hisz benned majd senki sem: 
Isten, Titok, elő a kardod.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Vad szirttetőn mi ketten
Állunk árván, meredten,


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Állunk összetapadtan,
Nincs jajunk, könnyünk, szavunk:
Egy ingás és zuhanunk.


----------



## tkika (2011 Január 16)

Jó reggelt


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Az empirikus erkölcsi világ legnagyobbrészt rosszindulatból és irigységből áll.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

JÓÓ reggelt!


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Ha már ajándékot ad valakinek az ember, időt kell rá szánnia, hogy szép is legyen.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Nem mondhatjuk a napnak, hogy süss többet. Vagy az esőnek, hogy ess kevesebbet.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Jobb részegnek és vidámnak lenni, mint józannak és kedvtelennek.


----------



## zeta222 (2011 Január 16)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került.


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek itt a canadahun honlapján


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Hagy osszam meg veletek kedvenc idézetem!

"Életedet nem az határozza meg, hogy az mit hoz számodra, hanem az, hogy te hogyan állsz hozzá."


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Minden Gusztávnak nagyon boldog névnapot!


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Már alig várom, hogy állandó tagja lehessek ennek a remek oldalnak


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

zeta222 írta:


> Az empirikus erkölcsi világ legnagyobbrészt rosszindulatból és irigységből áll.



Ezzel egyet értek ám


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

atti7699 írta:


> nagyon jo ez az oldla még jo hogy felfedeztem,,köszi



Én is nagyon örülök neki, már most tudom hogy maximálisan ki fogom használni!


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Milyen kreativak itt az emberek


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Na akkor gyorsitsuk fel ezt a folyamatot


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Kinek a szerencseszáma még a nyolcas?


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Most tartok a hozzászólások felénél...


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Már


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

most


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

nagyon


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

tetszik


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

ez


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

a


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

remek


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

hasznos


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

oldal


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

nevem Attila


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

Bekerültem! jupiiiiiiiiiiiii :O)


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

szinte tavasz van már


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

ha nem tudom nem fáj


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Január 16)

atti7699 írta:


> szinte tavasz van már



sok sikert Atti, de azt hiszem igy is ugy is el kell telnie 24 órának


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

ha végre sikerül egy csomo midit töltök fel ám


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

szintiboy a csúcs pesten


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

akkor is megyek iskolába,abc


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

már 9-nél tartok,,minek ezt??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

kamu eta nuzsna?sto eta na za sutki??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

legalább golt löttél volna


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

12 az sok vagy kevés??szted?


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

a zene a mindenem


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

ich lihbe dich


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

nem is tudok németül


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

korházak klimája


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

az a helyzet jaj de nehéz


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

minden kislány engemet néz


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

minden siklott magában


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

megvan végre


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

1


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

2


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

3


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

4


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

5


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

6


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

10


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

Hello!


----------



## snails (2011 Január 16)

20...hát kemény munkával csak sikerült összehozni!


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

Szia!


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

pipacs


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

20 másodperc


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

nokedli


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

feles


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

üzenet


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

húúú


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

szólj hozzá


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

Pernesi was


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

negyed óra


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

tizenhat


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

vasárnap


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

köszi


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

egy se maradhat


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

Gyors válasz küldése folyamatban


----------



## marmegint (2011 Január 16)

szükséges plusz


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

*ezotéria az életünket megkönnyíti*

kiss az ezotéria megkönnyíti az életünket


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

a szeretetet a legnagyobb a világon


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

HorvyTM írta:


> még jó, hogy nagy a lakás, így elférünk benne ennyien is


 kis helyen sok jó ember elfér


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

marmegint írta:


> egy se maradhat


mindenki ittt marad aki kitartó


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

marmegint írta:


> szükséges plusz


Adni csak az képes,akinek van miből


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> kis helyen sok jó ember elfér


Az Isteni szeretet mindenkiben benne van


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> kiss az ezotéria megkönnyíti az életünket


A mosolyod mindenkit mosolyra fakaszt


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> A mosolyod mindenkit mosolyra fakaszt


Vésd homokba a sérelmeidet,hogy elfújhassa a szél


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



segítheted az embereket pénz nélkül is


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> segítheted az embereket pénz nélkül is


sokat tanulsz és mégse eleget


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> sokat tanulsz és mégse eleget


minden évsznak meg van a maga szépsége


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> minden évsznak meg van a maga szépsége


vedd észre,ha a másik szomjazik a tanácsodra


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> vedd észre,ha a másik szomjazik a tanácsodra


ne menj el az éhező mellett


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> ne menj el az éhező mellett


igyad,mint a szivacs a hasznos információt


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> igyad,mint a szivacs a hasznos információt



a boldogság belülről fakad


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> a boldogság belülről fakad



változz és megváltozik a világ


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> változz és megváltozik a világ




ha megbántanak,Te lépj tovább


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> ha megbántanak,Te lépj tovább



Csak azzal törődj,hogy Te legyél jó a többi a másik dolga


----------



## Márti46 (2011 Január 16)

Márti46 írta:


> Csak azzal törődj,hogy Te legyél jó a többi a másik dolga




Remélem bejutottam és egy értékes oldalnak lehetek tagja köszönet


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 16)

Nálunk most süt a nap.


----------



## Katka mami (2011 Január 16)

HorvyTM írta:


> van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom


----------



## anett642 (2011 Január 16)

nem értem mi ennek az egésznek a lényege... :s


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

1


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

2


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

3


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

4


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

5


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

6


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

10


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

20


----------



## velkeibalesz2 (2011 Január 16)

21


----------



## katimami57 (2011 Január 16)

Köszi a jó tanács .remélem boldogulok vele 
üdv: Kati


----------



## katimami57 (2011 Január 16)

21+1 22


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

2


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

5


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## Aknolkic (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## linserv (2011 Január 16)

köszönöm


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Halihó mindenkinek


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Remélem mindenki jól van


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Azért irkálok most ide serényen


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Irok egy jó kis gyerekverset


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Télapó itt van


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Lóg a csukája


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Túl nagy a szája


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Tollas a háta


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Zsák-zsák


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Teli zsák


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Piros alma


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Cicukák


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Itt egy másik gyerek vers


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Bújj bújj zöld ág


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Zöld levelecske


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Nyitva van az aranykapu


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Csak bújjpn be rajta


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Bocs:


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)

Csak BÚJJON be rajta


----------



## Fenryr (2011 Január 16)




----------



## lapjakab (2011 Január 16)

rapszodikus az időjárás: ma szinte tavasz, holnap pedig talán korcsolyázhatunk a járdán. korcsolyázhatunk


----------



## lapjakab (2011 Január 16)

Ezek szerint az itteni monológjaim eredményezhetik, hogy összegyűlik a 20 hozzászólásom? Hasznos lehet, de unalmas magamnak írogatni.


----------



## lapjakab (2011 Január 16)

Ez jó oldal nagyon!!! Már 1-2 éve is találtam rajta hasznos infókat!


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Forró betonon hasalok,


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Távoli hang csak a gyász.


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Lassan lüktet egy ér,


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Fellobog halkan a láz.


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Lecsukom fáradt szemem,


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Tekinteted az arcomba vág,


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Szemed tüzénél megvakulok


----------



## lapjakab (2011 Január 16)

már csak 17 hozzászólás szükséges.


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

De lassan újra feljön a nap


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Nélküled semmi vagyok


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Halott virágok illatát


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Nyögik a fák


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

És megrázkódik a táj


----------



## lapjakab (2011 Január 16)

mit is írjon a hogyishívják?


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Valami véget ért


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Valami fáj.


----------



## lapjakab (2011 Január 16)

and she's buying a STH....


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

Elmondatott minden


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

ami elmondható


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

vidám dal


----------



## puszt (2011 Január 16)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

kösz a tanácsot


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

lassan halad


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

ez a


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

hozzászólás


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

gyűjtögetés


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

üdv


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

még kell 8


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

vagy kevesebb


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

fázik a lábam


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

álmos is vagyok


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

fáj a hátam


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

de azért


----------



## ildi69 (2011 Január 16)

szeretek mindenkit


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 17)

Köd van.


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 17)

meg sötét


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 17)

és hideg.


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

Juhééé mától tudok letölteni! Gyorsan megcsinálom a 20 hsz-t


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 17)

20110117091736


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 17)

megvan 20 irány tőőőteni jeeeeeeeeee


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

köszi


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

szia


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

na még16


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## makvirag81 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Újra hétfő reggel van


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Nagyon nagy a köd itt Pesten


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Most már közelítek a cél felé


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Barcelona


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Pisa-Firenze


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Roma


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Krakow


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

London


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Porto-Valadares


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Sanok-Ice Speedway-2011


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

Párizs


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Már a felénél járok


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Izmir


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Nikosia


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Athena-Thessaloniki


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Havanna


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Siena-San Gimignano


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

Sztem egész francia ország gyönyörű annyi szépség és látnivaló van,hogy nem győzöm szabad idővel.


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Livorno


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Lucca-Poggi Bonsi


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Carcassonne


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Biarritz


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

Mont St-Michel


----------



## LillaAnetta (2011 Január 17)

Dubrovnik


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

itt köd van


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

Budapest


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

ajjajjj


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

Párizs 7,5 fok enyhén felhős


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

de még sok van


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

orromig se látok


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

Szép napot!


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Nagyon jónak tűnik ez az oldal!


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Sajnos várni kell 2 napot


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

,hogy mindenhová betekinthessek


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Nálunk szép idő van!


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Süt a Nap!


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

Irigykedem a napsütésre


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

még 12 hsz


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

namég


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

huhhhh


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

egyedül vagyok


----------



## tedorka (2011 Január 17)

Budapest


----------



## joffy63 (2011 Január 17)

22. és nem megy


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

még 19 hátra van


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

még 18


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

Szép lassan!


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

Visszaszámlálás! 18


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

Mindjárt meg lesz!4


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## atesz69 (2011 Január 17)

Célba értem, köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

még mindig azt írja hogy nincs jogosultság pedig 22 hozzászólásom volt mit tegyek köszönöm előre is


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Ajándékba csak a szánalmat adják, az irigységet neked magadnak kell kiharcolnod.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Soha nem érsz el jelentős sikert, ha nem vagy hajlandó néha a sikertelenség határán mozogni.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Balszerencséje mindenkinek lehet, de csak okos emberek tudnak belőle hasznot húzni.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Majd ha az ember kivágja az utolsó fát, megmérgezi az utolsó folyó vizét, kifogja az utolsó halat is, akkor rádöbben, hogy a pénzt nem lehet megenni.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Csak az igazi barát figyelmeztet rá, hogy maszatos az arcod.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. 
A hangok is megmondták.:55:


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

A térerő olyan, ahogy a mesék kezdődnek: egyszer volt, hol nem volt.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás,
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg,
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg,
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból,
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból,
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.:9:


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Zabra zebra
zsebre zabra
habra rebbents,
hebrents babra
ugra-bugra, zsupsz a sutra,
pulyka húzta, pudva, dudva,
lukba rúgva fúlt a kútba.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Zöld öblös köcsögöt örökölt Ödön. Zöld öblös köcsög fölött bögöly röpködött, s köpött. Ödön hörgött: dögölj, bögöly! Követ lökött, köcsög törött, Ödön röhögött: höhöhö!


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

:11::0::88:


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Kecském kucorog, macskám mocorog, vizslám vicsorog, ürgém ücsörög s vígan vigyorog.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Derengett, borongott, merengett, szorongott, kerengett, dorong ott, de nem vett korongot.


----------



## nekri (2011 Január 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!kiss


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Az ember feljõ, lelke fényfolyam, 
A nagy mindenség benne tûkrözik.


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Megmondhatatlan kéjjel föltekint, 
Merõn megbámúl földet és eget;


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

De ifjusága gyorsan elmulik, 
Erõtlen aggott egy-két nyár után,


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

S már nincs, mint nem volt, mint a légy fia. 
Kiirthatatlan vággyal, amig él,


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Tűr és tünõdik, tudni, tenni tör;


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Halandó kézzel halhatatlanúl


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Vél munkálkodni, és mikor kidõlt is,


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Még a hiúság mûve van porán,


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok ! Nagyon örülök a forumnak


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Még kõhegyek ragyognak sírjain,


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Ezer jelekkel tarkán s fényesen


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Az ész az erõnek rakván oszlopot.


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

De hol lesz a kõ, jel, s az oszlopok,


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Ha nem lesz föld, s a tenger eltünik.


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Fáradtan ösvényikbõl a napok


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Egymásba hullva, összeomlanak;


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

A Mind enyész, és végsõ romjain


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

A szép világ borongva hamvad el;


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

És hol kezdve volt, ott vége lesz:


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Sötét és semmi lesznek: én leszek,


----------



## walker68 (2011 Január 17)

Kietlen, csendes, lény nem lakta Éj.
(Vörösmarty: Csongor és Tünde)


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

Azok,akik nem csömörlenek meg maguktol, rossz helyzetben vannak;
fennáll aveszélye,hogy sosem fognak megváltozi.


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

Nagy acsönd.


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

A tökéletes olyan mint a nemesfém,


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

nem változik semmiképpen.


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

A jellemtelen, mint a mérleg nyelve,


----------



## origen (2011 Január 17)

állandoan inog.


----------



## manyek (2011 Január 17)

Én is,itt lóg az eső lába


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

Örülök, hogy van egy ilyen lehetőség....


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

sajnos nekem most épp nincs lehetőségem valami szép idézet beillesztésére.


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

De amint tudok ígyekszem felnőni az oldalt eddig is szerkesztők népes táborához


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

és bővítem majd azt a bő információ áradatot amely innen meríthető


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a1


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a2


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

mindenesetre remek ötlet védeni az oldalt az inaktív látogatók hadától


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a3


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a4


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a5


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a6


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a7


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a8


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a9


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a10


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a11


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a12


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a13


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a14


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

Köszönöm a tanácsokat!
Igyekszem!


----------



## mkristof78 (2011 Január 17)

a15


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

Már van 2,ill. 3 üzenetem!


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

Már 6!!!


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## Mebun (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

A tehén egy rejtélyes állat... De én megfejtem!


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Mivel mindig az okos enged, már rég a hülyék uralkodnak...


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Az ember először attól fél, hogy meghal, aztán attól, hogy mégse.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Elvégeztem egy gyorsolvasás-tanfolyamot, és húsz perc alatt el tudtam olvasni a Háború és békét. Oroszországról szól.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Az idióták pedig arról ismerszenek meg, hogy nem maradnak csöndben.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

A kutyán kívül a könyv az ember legjobb barátja. A kutyán belül olyan sötét van, hogy nem lehet olvasni.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Az akarok lenni, ami akkor voltam, amikor az akartam lenni, ami most vagyok.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Az éjjel olyan gyorsan aludtam, hogy fel kellett kelnem pihenni.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Ha Istenhez beszélsz, vallásos vagy; ha Isten beszél hozzád, pszichotikus.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Az emberek csak azért halnak meg, mert mindenki meghal. Ez a csordaszellem.


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

a


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Magyarországon az egy főre eső bunkók száma kettő.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Szerintem meg az erőszakos cselekmények és a zokni között is összefüggés van. Brit tudósok kutatásai bebizonyították, hogy a gyilkosok 99%-a viselt zoknit. Be kéne tiltani azt is.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

Ne szidd a bacilusokat! Sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát.


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

b


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Jónapot, ecetet szeretnék venni.
-Sajnálom, de ez egy festékbolt, itt nem árusítunk ecetet.
-De én ecetet szeretnék venni!
-Keresse inkább élelmiszerboltban, mi nem tartunk ecetet.
-De én ecetet kérek, nem érti?!
-Harmadszor mondom, nincs ecet az üzletben!
-Rendben. Akkor pamac isz jó lesz…


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Hagyományos (Konzervatív) gazdaság:
Van két tehened.
Az egyiket eladod, és az árából veszel egy bikát.
Az állatállományod gyarapodik, a jövedelméből nyugdíjba mész.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Indiai gazdaság:
Van két tehened.
Szentként tiszteled őket. Éhenhalsz.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Izraeli gazdaság:
Egyetlen tehened sincs.
Bejelented, hogy igényt tartasz az indiai tehenekre. Felszólítod a
világot, hogy nyújtson segítséget: az USA pénzt adjon, Kína katonailag
segítsen, Nagy-Britannia adjon harci gépeket, Olaszország ipari
berendezéseket, Németország technológiát, Franciaország
tengeralattjárókat, Svájc nyújtson kedvezményes hiteleket, Oroszország
szállítson gyógyszert, Japán pedig gyártósorokat – mindezt ingyen,
kárpótlásként a történelem során elszenvedett üldöztetésekért . A
kapott támogatásokból megveszed az indiai teheneket, majd deklarálod,
hogy a világ kizsákmányol és gyűlöl téged.


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Amerikai gazdaság:
Van két tehened.
Az egyiket eladod, a másikat pedig arra kényszeríted, hogy 4 tehén
helyett tejeljen. Megdöbbensz, amikor a tehén váratlanul elpusztul. Az
esetet ráfogod egy olyan országra, amelyiknek van tehene, és azokat
természetes körülmények között tartja. Bejelented, hogy az ország
veszélyt jelent az
emberiségre. A világ megvédése érdekében megtámadod az illető országot
és elkobzod a teheneit.


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

c


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Francia gazdaság:
Van két tehened.
Sztrájkolsz, mert három tehenet akarsz.


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

d


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Német gazdaság:
Van két tehened.
Továbbfejleszted őket, így 100 évig élnek, havonta csak egyszer esznek és
megfejik önmagukat.


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

e


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

f


----------



## swinedog (2011 Január 17)

-Angol gazdaság: Van két tehened. Mindkettő kerge.


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

g


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

h


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

i


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

j


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## pinkrock (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

*1*

1


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Hááát, lassan gyűlik!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

AcCEsS írta:


> Hááát, lassan gyűlik!


De nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

AcCEsS írta:


> De nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


Néha nagyon lassú az oldal!


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

AcCEsS írta:


> Néha nagyon lassú az oldal!


Kétszer timeout is volt mire az előzőt üzenetem el tudtam küldeni!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Nem tudom ki milyen e-book olvasót használ, én most az Androidos telefonomon olvasgatok!


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Mégegyszer beírom mert az előző hozzászólásom elveszett timeout miatt:

Szóval több E-Book olvasót kipróbáltam és azt hiszem megtaláltam az igazit!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Amit eddig próbáltam az a Laputa, Aldiko, Kindle...


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

... de ami a legjobban tetszett az a Moon+ Reader!!!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Be lehet állítani külső font készletet is és így nagyon jól olvasható minden.


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

Szép


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

estét


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Több fórumon javasoltak egy nagyon jó font készletet, a neve:

Gentum Basic és Gentum Book Basic


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

mindenkinek!


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Ingyenesen letölthető a

http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=Gentium_basic

címről!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

A Moon+ Readerben még az a jó, hogy különböző témákat is lehet beállítani.


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

új


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

vagyok


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

hozzászólásokat


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Az egyik téma egy pergamen papír hátteret állít be és így nagyon kellemes az olvasás, nem fárasztja a szemet!


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

gyűjtök


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

A Gentum font készlet PC-n elég fura képet ad, de a telefonon tökéletes!


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 17)

!!!!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

mkriszta444 írta:


> gyűjtök


Én is!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Gondolom ezt a fórumot nem olvassák sokan ezért a telefonos programokról majd egy "normális" fórumon is írok!


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

mkriszta444 írta:


> !!!!


???


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Szép estét!


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Teteh (2011 Január 17)

A hozzászólás-gyűjtés olyan, mint egy tíz méteres bölcsész hód.


----------



## Teteh (2011 Január 17)

Teteh írta:


> A hozzászólás-gyűjtés olyan, mint egy tíz méteres bölcsész hód.


 
ja nem, mégsem.


----------



## Teteh (2011 Január 17)

A hozzászólás-gyűjtés olyan, mint egy sercegő lemezről játszott uszítóbeszéd


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Teteh (2011 Január 17)

Teteh írta:


> A hozzászólás-gyűjtés olyan, mint egy sercegő lemezről játszott uszítóbeszéd



basszus, nem is.


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

köszönet mindenért


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

köszönöm a sok hasznos anyagot


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

én már régi motoros vagyok, de rengeteg a változás


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

fele már megvan


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

nagyon jó fejek vagytok, hogy ezt a lehetőséget megadtátok. köszi


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

meg vagyok őrülve azért, hogy minden lehetséges tudást magamba szívjak


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

a születés című film megy a tv-ben


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

már csak 5 van vissza


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

komolyan mondom, nem tudom, még mit írjak...


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

olyan vagyok, mint egy rossz facelő


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

hogyhogy még mindig nem enged be? már megvagyok...


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## Büvi (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

101


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

102


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

103


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

104


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

958


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

123


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

175


----------



## aorcsik (2011 Január 17)

asdfghj nbh


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

59+


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

8789


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

987


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## ballaka (2011 Január 17)

+59


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## tündérlány (2011 Január 17)

hali


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

Valóban csak ennyi lenne ?


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

akkor jó számolgatást


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

minden újoncnak,


----------



## AtiSnatch (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

aki gyorsan,


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

és egyszerűen


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

szeretne


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

bejutni


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

erre a


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

nagyszerű


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

oldalra.


----------



## hurtrapez (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

"Ha megszeretlek, kopogtatás nélkül bejöhetsz hozzám,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

de gondold jól meg,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

szalmazsákomra fektetlek, porral sóhajt a zizegő szalma.


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

A kancsóba friss vizet hozok be néked,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

cipődet, mielőtt elmégy, letörlöm,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

itt nem zavar bennünket senki,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

görnyedvén ruhánkat nyugodtan foltozhatod.


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 17)

konyal111 írta:


> abc



abc


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

Nagy csönd a csönd, néked is szólok,


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

Nos,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

ha fáradt vagy, egyetlen székemre leültetlek,


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 17)

12345


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

melegben levehetsz nyakkendőt, gallért,


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

túl vagyok a


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

"kötelező"


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

ha éhes vagy, tiszta papírt kapsz tányérul, amikor akad más is,


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 17)

abc


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

hozzászólások


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 17)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz



sdfghrzjuk


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

felén,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 17)

hanem akkor hagyj nékem is, én is örökké éhes vagyok.


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 17)

srthsthfg


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 17)

még öt


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

Ha megszeretlek, kopogtatás nélkül bejöhetsz hozzám,


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

volleyball írta:


> még öt



1324135


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 18)

üzenet,


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

de gondold jól meg,


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

reqhgtrhqrwt


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 18)

és már csak


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

helo


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

bántana, ha azután sokáig elkerülnél.


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 18)

az időt


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

gaj írta:


> Halad



szia


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 18)

kell


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

1926.


----------



## volleyball (2011 Január 18)

kivárnom.


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

oke


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

ápr.


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

József


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

Attila


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

jhfgjghju


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

minden verse és versfordítása kötet


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

glkghliuli


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

1shfnhnd


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

fhjhrmiurimj


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

hklkmn9pé3


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

khlmiopéz


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

ugjlkhélkjé


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

lkjlájá-ÉL


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

kicsi laci írta:


> lkjlájá-ÉL




lok
őpolúp
úő


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

zyrdhftr23436


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

fbgefhge


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

sbvhh


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

jndhk


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

gkj5648


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

dghvhjezv


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

vshfvcghcsc


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

svhvhnvcgh36


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

svnb cc


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

5676347


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

thjthkkk


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

ktkt tjknb


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

jbjbrz


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

dfhvbnhvg


----------



## kicsi laci (2011 Január 18)

gdbvgvg


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

este


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

van


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

ki-ki


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

nyugalomban


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

feketén


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

bólingat


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

az


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

eperfa


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

lombja


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

zúg


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

az éji


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

bogár


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

nekimegy


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

a


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

falnak


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

nagyot


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

koppan


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

akkor


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

s


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

azután


----------



## Mary66 (2011 Január 18)

elhallgat


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

"Pillanat vagyok,


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Béke vagyok,


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Szeretet vagyok,


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Fény vagyok,


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

Nagyon jó ötlet volt, köszönöm szépen


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

2-nél tartok


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

már 3


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

4


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

5 és 6


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

8


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

9


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

10


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

jó ez a téma


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

:d


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

még 8 kell


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Teremtő vagyok,


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

még 7


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

én meg nem


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

meg a kutyáimat is szeretem


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

18


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

mindjárt kész


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Mindenható vagyok,


----------



## Carol (2011 Január 18)

meg van a 20!!!!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Isten vagyok,


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Szeretek továbbra is...


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

...mint Ti is mindannyian!


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Ezt a puzzle-t össze kéne raknia annak, akit érdekel.


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Az idézet


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

Álomkeresőtől való.


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

és


----------



## Emesike (2011 Január 18)

20!


----------



## bied (2011 Január 18)

Ez így gyűjtitek?


----------



## bied (2011 Január 18)

Akkor nekem is el kell kezdenem, hogy tag lehessek.


----------



## bied (2011 Január 18)

Kezdem


----------



## bied (2011 Január 18)

abc-vel


----------



## bied (2011 Január 18)

számokkal


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 18)

1


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

2


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

3


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

4


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

6


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

8


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

9


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

10


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

11


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

12


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

13


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

14


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

15


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

16


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

17


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

18


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

19


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

20


----------



## Stawros (2011 Január 18)

21


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

1


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

2


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

3


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

4


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

6


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

8


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

9


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

10


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

11


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

12


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

13


----------



## mkriszta444 (2011 Január 18)

14


----------



## csana84 (2011 Január 18)

aztapasztacipőpaszta


----------



## kingali (2011 Január 18)

*köszi*

köszi a jó 5letet !


----------



## kingali (2011 Január 18)

ez vicces magammal levelezek?


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

ab


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

bc


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

cd


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

de


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

ef


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

fg


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

gh


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

hi


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

ij


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

jk


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

kl


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

lm


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

mn


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

ny


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

op


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

pr


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

rs


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

st


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

ty


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

vx


----------



## politikus2 (2011 Január 18)

xy


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

Nálunk elég borult az ég


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

Lóg az eső lába


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

abc


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

Elég sok a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

Nálunk is elég borult


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

6 üzenet


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

7-es üzenet


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

8-as üzenet


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

abc


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

abcd


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

a


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

12


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

13


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

darlingbebi írta:


> Volt egyszer egy mesebolt



Abban minden mese volt


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

*miért kell 20 hozzászólás?*

miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

14


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

1


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

15-dik


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

2


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

Azt én is szeretném tudni


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

3


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

4 (ez nagyon vicces játék... )


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

17


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

8


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

9


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

10


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

talán el veszi a kedvét a kevésbé kitartótktól? Vagy mi?


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

Vicces és hosszú


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

nekem marha lassú a canadahun


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

jó nektek!  nekem még csak 11


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

18


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

12


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

1+1


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

Végreittahihetetlenülértelmetlenhuszadikhozzászólásom.


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

=2


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

13 (szerencseszámom!!!! )


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

2x2


----------



## tenerife (2011 Január 18)

bye-bye


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

néha 5


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

grat a 20-hoz!!!


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

Nálam is nagyon lassú


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

Nekem is lassú!


----------



## sziszi79 (2011 Január 18)

Sziasztok, végre az utolsó


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

nálam is nagyon


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

általában 4


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

grat!


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

17


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

18


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

19


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

éééééééés 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
már mentem is sziasztok! kitartás!!!!


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

6


----------



## izamama (2011 Január 18)

éééééééés 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
már mentem is sziasztok! kitartás!!!!


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

bizony lassú


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

azóta már gyorsabb talán 
az óceán túloldalán


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

8


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

Na most gyors...


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

10


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

11


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

12


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

13


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

14


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

15


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

16


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

17


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

18, ,


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

19


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

20


----------



## DD200712 (2011 Január 18)

+1


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

a


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

b


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

h


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

c


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

d


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

e


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

f


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

g


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

sd


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

wqw


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

wdq


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

jjjj


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

ghgh


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

rtz


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

ff


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*s*

sssss


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*sssssssss*

sssssssssss


----------



## shoginc (2011 Január 18)

gfdf


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*ssssssssss*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*dddddddddd*

dddddddddddd


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*cffffffff*

cvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*dssdddddddddddddd*

ddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*gftttttttttttt*

fgggggggggggggggggg


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*dddddddddd*

dddddddddd


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*cvvvvvvv*

cccccccccc


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*ffffffffff*

fffffffffffffffffff


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*fffffffffff*

fffffffffffff


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxx*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*xxxxxxxxxxxx*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*vvvvvv*

vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*ssssssssss*

sssssssssssssss


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*ggggggggggggg*

ggggggggggggggg


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*fffffffffff*

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*fffffgbbbbbb*

gggggggggggg


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*fffffffffffffffffd*

ddddddddddd


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*uuuuuuuuuu*

uccsóóóóóó


----------



## akke2 (2011 Január 18)

*+1*

+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

1: Hidrogén 
a legegyszerűbb elem, egyben a leggyakoribb is.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

1: Hélium
a csillagokban keletkezik a magfúziós folyamat során
belélegezve viccesen magassá változtatja az ember hangját


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

f


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

g


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

f


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

Szép estét


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Hello


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

xy


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

3: Lítium
alkálifém akkumulátorokban használják


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Neked is szép estét


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

hello


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

kövi


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

jee


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

4: Berillium
Alkáliföldfém és ötvözőanyag


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

muillireB


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

muitíL


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Jóhely azaz USA


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Van Amerikai süti


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

5: Bór
földfém és... fogalmam sincs, mire jó


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Amerikai palacsinta


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Sárga iskolabusz


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

juharszirup


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)




----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

Te am kémikus vagy?/leszel?


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

f


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

g


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

6: Szén
Nagyon sok különféle formációba, láncba, gyűrűbe képes rendeződni, és más atomokkal vegyülni.


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

2


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

6: Szén
Nagyon sok különféle formációba, láncba, gyűrűbe képes rendeződni, és más atomokkal vegyülni.


----------



## Kinteyt (2011 Január 18)

1


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

7: Nitrogén
Tiszta formájában egy relatíve semleges gáz. A földi légkör jó részét ez alkotja.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

7: Nitrogén
Tiszta formájában egy relatíve semleges gáz. A földi légkör jó részét ez alkotja.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

8: Oxigén 
nagyon reakcióéhes elem Az élőlények ezt szeretik, a fémek annyira nem.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

8: Oxigén 
nagyon reakcióéhes elem Az élőlények ezt szeretik, a fémek annyira nem.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

9: Fluor
A legreaktívabb anyag. Szinte bármit képes szétmarni!


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 18)

10. Neon
egy nemesgáz. fénycsöveket töltenek vele


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 18)

Szép álmokat


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Légyen ez az elsőkiss


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Második is itt van valaholkisskiss


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

A harmadik mögöttük kullog 

kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

a negyedik meg elcsatangolt


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Ahol öt van ....


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Lesz még hat is


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Hetedik sem maradhat ki ...

kisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Nekem nyolc ...


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

,hogy ki a kilenc ....


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Tíz meg pont a fele mint mi kéne


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

tizenegy az egy meg egy


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Tizenkettő meg egy tucat


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Tizenhárom - ezt a számot nem kómálom 

:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

tizennégy a karát száma


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

Tizenöt éves a kapítány


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

_Tizenhat_ évesen. Irány csak a szél ellen

:11:


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

tizenhét a hetedik a primek közül


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

tizennyolc hogy nagykorú légy


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

tizenkilenc már majdnem megvan :55:


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

huszadik a legszebb szám ma kiss:111:


----------



## Ltib (2011 Január 18)

huszonegy csak hogy kerek legyen


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 18)

mezopotámiai kecskék


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 18)

rovarfóbia az ótvaros előkertben


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 18)

terebélyes medveklopfoló


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 18)

négylevelű karonülő


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

Elvesztem az oldalak között


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

De még nekem is sokat kell írnom, hogy elérjem a célomat


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"A gyógyító öröm varázsigéi csak akkor hatásosak, ha a fájdalom tapasztalatából kristallizálódnak, mint az igazgyöngy."


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"Az indulat önmagára visszaható robbanás."


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"Le tudod-e küzdeni olyan ösztönzéseidet, amelyeket értelmed nem helyesel, de érzékeid mindenek fölött kívánnak?"


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"Hányszor tapasztaltad már, hogy látszólag kiuttalan helyzetekben váratlan megoldás nyílt meg előtted? E védelem nélkül sokszor felőröltek volna beavatásod próbáinak veszélyei. Miért nem bízol jobban benső vezetőd irányításában?"


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"Rájöttél-e arra, hogy csalódásaid nagy része helytelen várakozás volt, s eredményeid, örömeid legtöbbször szerény alázatodból születtek?"


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"Ne azzal törődj, ki hogyan vélekedik rólad. Egyedül az számít, gondolataid, cselekedeteid hogyan hatnak vissza rád. Ha érzésvilágod zaklatott és elégedetlen, változtatnod kell benső helyzeteden, különben lelked sorsidéző mechanizmusa nem tud olyan állomásokhoz kapcsolni, amelyek segítségével nehézségeidet megoldhatod."


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"Aki képes arra, hogy önmagát feláldozza, nem válik áldozattá. Minden szolgálatoddal váltságdíjat fizetsz szabadulásodért."


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

"A lélek olyan, mint az alvó, aki álma mélyén mérhetetlen erőfeszítéseket tesz, hogy megmozgassa a karját, vagy kinyissa a szemét."


----------



## Ningal (2011 Január 18)

Bízom benne, hogy nem untattalak az idézetekkel


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

*Jó*

Ez valóban jó!


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Ma van. .. mi van?


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Na, most szólj hozzá...


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Hát szerintem igaz.


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Ez igy 1 kicsit skizó


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

leslieb írta:


> Ez igy 1 kicsit skizó


Önskinzó


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

*szólj*

szólj már te is


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

szerinted?


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

mondom.


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Én is pont azt mondom amit kérdezel:!!!!!?????


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

ok, ok, na de.....?


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Vantútrifor


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

azt hiszem a 20 hsz megszerzéséhez idézetekkel járulok hozzá ^^
Első:
"Ami szeretetből jön, nem kell visszaadni."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"A meztelenség még nem meghittség."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Mindenki döntse el maga, hogy mennyi bűnnel tud együtt élni."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Egy bölcs szerint a boldogságnak három fő összetevője van: amit teszel, amit szeretsz és amiért reménykedsz."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Az élet egy hosszú dal; olyan sok változata van, és sosem tudhatod, milyen lesz a következő dallam"


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Azt mondjuk a gyerekeinknek: "nem számít, hogy nyersz, vagy vesztesz", de legyünk őszinték. A győzelem elég jó érzés. Semmi sem fogható ehhez a csodás pillanathoz. Azt hiszem, valószínűleg minden szülő ezt kívánja a gyerekének. És tudják, egy kicsit saját maguknak is. Így néha túl keményen próbálkozunk. És ez sok nehezteléshez és bűntudathoz vezethet. Szóval, mi az, ami túl sok? Én arra jutottam, hogy a bűntudat eltűnik, a díj pedig örök."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Két fél csak akkor lehet egész, ha önmagukban is teljesek."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Az emberek azért hisznek egy hazugságban, mert azt akarják, hogy igaz legyen, vagy azért, mert félnek, hogy igaz lehet."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Furcsa, több ezer emberrel találkozunk és egyik sem fog meg igazán. Aztán megismerünk valakit, aki megváltoztatja az életünket. Örökre."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"oldognak érzem magam. Minden tökéletes. Ahogy a fény megvilágítja az arcodat, vagy az ablakon beáramlik a szellő. Nem érdekel, ha több ezer ilyen pillanatom lesz még, vagy csak ez az egy, mert nem számít. Igen, így van, mert most ez a pillanat csak az enyém."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Néha reménytelen az életünk, mi mégis kitartunk, és felcsillan a remény."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Minden dolgom jól alakul. Tudod, miért? Mert hiszek benne."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Nem számít, milyen kusza egy kapcsolat, amíg a szeretet megvan, mindig van rá remény, hogy rendbe jöjjön."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"- Néhány ember kemény páncélt hord, de a lelke mélyén lágy, olvadós karamella. 
- Rengeteg ember van konkrétan ezen a bolygón is, aki kemény páncél bevonatot hord és legbelül is rideg. 
- Tehát nugát krémmel töltöttek?
- Hölgyem, az emberek nem cukorkák. Tudja milyen a legtöbb alak? Gazember. Gazember töltelék, gazember bevonattal. De ők félig sem annyira bosszantóak, mint a rózsaszín szemüveges optimisták, akik napfényt okádva sétálgatnak."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Mindannyian álarcot viselünk, minden nap, és néha annyira belefeledkezünk, hogy elfelejtjük, kik is vagyunk valójában. És néha, ha szerencsénk van, jön valaki, aki megmutatja, hogy kik akarunk valójában lenni, hogy kinek kellene lennünk."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"A dühöt nem csak úgy lehet kezelni, hogy lenyeled vagy leüvöltöd a másik fejét, van még egy módja, egyszerűen elengeded, igazán csak ekkor fog végleg elmúlni és így tudsz tovább lépni."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Van valami, amit jó, ha nem felejtünk el, mikor a feje tetejére fordul a világ. Eljő a reggel és az élet megy tovább. Összeszedjük magunkat és elmegyünk vásárolni, újrakezdjük szerelmi életünket, vagy visszamegyünk dolgozni. Ne felejtsük el, hogy mindig minden jóra fordul."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Nagy hiba, ha azért akarsz megváltozni, hogy mások szeressenek."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Az a pillanat, amikor megcsókolsz valakit, körülötted minden elhomályosul. Hirtelen megszűnik minden, csak ti ketten léteztek. Rádöbbensz arra, hogy ő az, akit életed végéig csókolnod kell és csókolni akarsz. Egy pillanatig átélheted ezt a csodát. Egyszerre tudnál sírni és nevetni, mert boldog vagy, hogy végre megtaláltad, és félsz attól, hogy valaki talán elveheti tőled."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Ami kétségeket ad az embereknek, hogy ne legyenek dicsekvők, az az igazság."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

"Száz mérföld nem nagy távolság, kivéve annak az embernek, aki a szeretteitől van távol."


----------



## nefertiti88 (2011 Január 19)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget ^^


----------



## Mikochan (2011 Január 19)

Köszi!


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok! Akkor kezdem a számolást, bár nem tudom mi értelme van.  20


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

Még ráadásul 20 másodpercet kell várni két üzenet elküldése között...  17


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

16


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

13


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

12


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

*11*


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

_*10*_


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

*9*


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

[hide]*8*[/hide]


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

*7* Már minden funkciót kipróbálok, csak teljen az idő.


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

*6*


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

*5...*


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

_*4...*_ Újévkor ez gyorsabban ment..


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

*3*


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

_*2*_!!!


----------



## nixkicsi (2011 Január 19)

És az utolsó: *1* !!!


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

20 hozzászólás, szép lesz. Előre is bocs.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Lássuk...


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Már kettő van.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Megy ez, mint a karikacsapás.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Ez lesz az 5.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Ez pedig a 6.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

És a 7.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

8.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

És már a 9.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Már nincs olyan messze a vége. 10.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

11.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

12.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

13.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

14.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

15. És már csak 5!


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

16. Már csak 4.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

17. Még 3.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

18. Lassan megvagyok.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*Sziasztok!*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Utolsó előtti.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

És vége.


----------



## Réznyúl (2011 Január 19)

Nem enged, még mindig.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*Idézet*

*A hit nem vágy. A hit Akarat. A vágy mindig beteljesítésre vár, az Akarat viszont erő. /Paulo Coelho/*


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*Idézet*

*Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.*


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

Írni annyi, mint ítélőszéket tartani önmagunk felett.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

Öt


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*Versike*

*még nincs messze*
*még egy-egy sóhaja a télnek
felhőit felbodrozza az égnek*
*hűvös eső mossa el az ébredő tavaszt
de minden hiába, az mégis rügyeket fakaszt*
*már illatok gyülekeznek, langy szellőkre várva
már levelek duzzadnak üde zölden, napfényre vágyva*
*már vidám nevetések álmodnak smaragd mezőkről
már könnyed táncok ábrándoznak zsongó zenékről*
*még nincs messze a tél
dermesztő pillantása néha még elér*
*az éjszakában megbújik valami fagyos rettenet
sőt, néha még a nappalok is hidegen fénylenek:55:*​


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*7.*

Az ember akkor öregszik meg, amikor a siránkozás lép az álmok helyébe.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*8.*

A legtöbb ember csak azért panaszkodik, hogy leplezze, milyen jó dolga van.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*9.*

Ha a testet minden nap tápláljuk, miért ne táplálnánk a lelket is? (Don Bosco)


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

11.:d


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 19)

.)


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 19)

Mindenki olyan fiatal, amilyennek érzi magát,


----------



## evik81 (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## evik81 (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## evik81 (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## evik81 (2011 Január 19)

és ezzel 20, köszönöm!


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

20


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

16


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

13


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

12


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

11


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

9


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

6


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

5


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

3


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## dszm (2011 Január 19)

1, köszönöm


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

1/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

2/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

3/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

4/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

5/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

6/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

7/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

8/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

9/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

Hát ez egy kicsit, hogyismondjam butuskaság, de ha csak így lehet...
001


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

11/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

002


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

003


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

004


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

12/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

005


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

10/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

006


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

13/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

007


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

008


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

14/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

15/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

009


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

16/20


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

010


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

17/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

18/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

19/20


----------



## Mitke (2011 Január 19)

20/20 köszönöm


----------



## Mikochan (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok. Jó itt lenni!


----------



## fa_kata (2011 Január 19)

felvételizni fogok a színműre, tud valaki jó monológot?
ha valaki szeretné, akár a saját maga által írt szöveget is megtanulom, és elmondom


----------



## bmc3000 (2011 Január 19)

legjobbakat mindenkinek, hsz gyűjtő vagyok.
üdv


----------



## fa_kata (2011 Január 19)

senki nem akarja, hogy az ő monológját mondjam el a felvételin?


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

De szeretnék gazdag lenni .


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Egyszer liba sültet enni.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Jó ruhába járni kelni


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

5 forintért kuglert venni.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*13.*

Nagyon lassan jön össze, de remélem egyszer elérem a húszat.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Mig a kuglert szopogatnám új ruhámat mutogatnám.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Dicsekednék


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

fűnek


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

fának


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

mi jó dolga van


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*14.*

A tizennegyedik


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Atillának.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

József Atilla verse


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*15.*

15. ???


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Van még ...


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

még öt


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*!!!*

Már nem sok van hátra.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

még négy


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

Még 3 és kész.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Ahogy én szeretlek nem szeret úgy senki.


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Egy szoknya egy nadrág


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Amikó (2011 Január 19)

*köszönet*

köszi a jó tanácsot!:razz:


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Jó film


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*19.*

Már csak 1 van és utána kész.


----------



## Ágica81 (2011 Január 19)

*20!*

Happy Birthday!!! 20


----------



## gpzsuzsi (2011 Január 19)

Csak sex és más semmi ez is jó film no meg ráadás a 21.-dik na szia.


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 19)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 19)

Jó ez a magyar kultúrát és nyelvet őrző oldal.


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

igaz nem vok kanadai


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

de azé tetszik az oldal


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

romániai csóró vagyok


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

nem is tom mit irjak


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

amugy csak azé kell irjak me nem tom mit irjak xD


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

csak egy vmit akarok leszedni


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

misiion impossible telóra


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

am a film is jó


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

meg a prince of persia


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

az is jó Pc re


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

meg telóra is


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

na még 8 kell -.-


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

11: Nátrium
alkálifém. Sokféle fontos só alapanyaga


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

11: Nátrium
alkálifém. Sokféle fontos só alapanyaga


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

12: Magnézium
Alkáliföldfém. A fém az oxigénnel éles fehér fényt kibocsátva ég el, ezért régebben vakuként használták.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

13. Alumínium
Földfém Könnyű és jól megmunkálható, bár nehézkes előállítani.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

Jó estét kívánok! Laci vagyok!


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

2. Az ATP egy energiaraktározó hely az emberi szervezetben.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

3. Az aktin és miozin szálak elcsúsznak az izomrostban.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

4. A zsírt zsírsavakra bomlik a szervezetben.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

5. A máj megnagyobbodhat az italfogyasztás hatására.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

6. Az idén Bulgáriába szeretnék menni nyaralni.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

7. Szeretnék egyszer Diego Maradonával kezet fogni.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

8. Az sem lenne baj ha Puskás Öcsivel sikerülne.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

9. Gyere babám gyere gyorsan, szedjünk sok meggyet.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

10. Én szeretném megélni a 100 éves születésnapomat.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

11. Nagyon gyorsan telik az idő, már 8 múlt.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

11. Gyere Bodri kutyám, szedd a sátorfádat.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

12. Ki az Úr itt ebben az országban.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

14: Szilícium
Félfém. Sok helyen felhasználják, az építőipartól kezdve a számítástechnikáig.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

13. A rendőrség is nyomoz az ügyben.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

14. Közel lakom a halas tóhoz.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

15. Ha ilyen nem lenne akkor nyugodt lennék.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

16. Így ne beszéljen az emberek kedvéért.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

17. A többség a mi oldalunkon áll.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

18. Sok adományt küldtünk le.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

19. Ideiglenesen laknak ott, ott nem tárolják.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

20. Jöttek a jelzések, mire figyeljünk.


----------



## bognlasz10 (2011 Január 19)

21. Ez már a ráadás lesz!!!!


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

15. Foszfor 
Gyufákban és undok fegyverekben használják fel.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

hogy ne legyen annyira off: 
calibre egy tök jó ebook kalibrációs program.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

openoffice pedig egy tök jó alkalmazás PDF készítésre, meg úgy egyébként is word meg excell doksik szekesztésére, olvasására, ha nincs legális office-od.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

16. Kén
Sárga, szilárd anyag. Egyszerűbb vegyületei mérgezőek, de a vele képződött fehérjék létfontosságúak.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

data.hu -n pedig sok könyvet lehet találni


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Mind így vagyunk, akik az „osztály” utolsó, diadalmas pillanatában születtünk. Aki ma ír, mintha csak tanúságot akarna tenni egy későbbi kor számára... tanúságot arról, hogy a század, amelyben születtünk, valamikor az értelem diadalát hirdette. S utolsó pillanatig, amíg a betűt leírnom engedik, tanúskodni fogok erről: hogy volt egy kor és élt néhány nemzedék, amely az értelem diadalát hirdette az ösztönök felett, s hitt a szellem ellenálló erejében, amely fékezni tudja a csorda halálvágyát. Életprogramnak nem sok ez, de nem tudok másként. Minden, amit tudok, annyi, hogy e tanulsághoz, a magam kegyetlen-hűtlen módján, hűséges akarok maradni. Igaz, láttam és hallottam Európát, megéltem egy kultúrát... kaphattam-e sokkal többet az élettől? Úgy, most pontot teszek, s mint aki vesztett csatából maradt meg hírmondónak, s elfújta mondókáját: emlékezni és hallgatni akarok.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

A szándék, amely tapinthatóan, érzékelhetően áthatja koromat, kétségbeeséssel tölt el; a kortársi tömegek átlagízlését, szórakozásaikat és igényeiket megvetem, erkölcsüket kétellyel szemlélem, a korszak technikai és rekordbecsvágyait, melyek csaknem maradéktalanul kielégítik a tömegeket, végzetesnek tartom.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

17. Klór
Halogénelem. Kovalens vegyületei mérgezőek, sói nélkülözhetetlenek az emberi élethez.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

A társadalom, amelyben élek, nemcsak a szellem csúcsteljesítményei iránt közömbös már, hanem a mindennapok átlagának emberi és szellemi stílusával szemben is.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

17. Klór
Halogénelem. Kovalens vegyületei mérgezőek, sói nélkülözhetetlenek az emberi élethez.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Bizonyos, hogy bennem volt a hiba. Félénkségemnek, tartózkodásomnak sérülés és féltékenység lehetett az alján – féltem, hogy az okos pesti emberek túljárnak eszemen, talán nevetségesnek is találnak. Ez az érzékenység beteges volt, igazságtalan; de nem bírtam soha tökéletesen leküzdeni.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Ez az intézményesített hírszolgálat idővel feloldotta a magánélet szuverenitását valamilyen tapinthatóan ordenáré cinkosságban. Azt a nemzetközi, szomorú titkot, hogy a különnemű, sőt néha az egynemű emberek is szeretnék szeretni egymást, a pesti társalgás kaján örömmel vette tudomásul.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Miről fogok írni? Nem tudtam. Arról-e, ami „tetszik” majd vagy arról, amit feltétlenül el kell mondanom, akár tetszik, akár nem, s „minden következménnyel”? Ez a „minden következmény”-nyel az ifjúság egyik patetikus jelszava volt, melyet szívesen és gyakran ismételgettem munka közben. De az életben semmi nem történik „minden következménnyel” – mindig akad egy kibúvó, amely tetszetős, vagy értelmesebb, mint a kategorikus imperativus –, oly könnyű megalkudni, s oly könnyű „erkölcsös” magyarázatot találni a megalkuvásra.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Aztán, megint egyszer „be kell bizonyítanom” magamat – egészen elölről kell kezdenem a bizonyítást, mindennap elölről.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

18. Argon
Egy meglehetősen érdektelen nemesgáz.


----------



## pathodiag (2011 Január 19)

most ez egy fals beszélgetés?


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Angolok között az idegen általában „nem érzi jól” magát; unatkozik és magányos marad


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Az egész országért, a nagy, zöld, a köd félhomályába vattázott szigetért száz- és százmillió ember verejtékezett és dögölt meg, odakünn, a világban.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Egy napon útra kel a lélek, s a világ csak zavar.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

A hajó karfájának dűlve vagy a vasútablakba könyökölve, amolyan rendetlen „honvággyal” lelki poggyászomban, rajongva és szónokolva a világ szépségei előtt, szomorú, belső bizonyosság figyelmeztetett, hogy elragadtatásom, honvágyam és szenvedélyem mesterkélt és megjátszott, a valóságban nincs közöm e tájakhoz, nem vágyom sehová. Haza csak egy volt, az a nyelvterület, ahol magyarul beszéltek. A betűhöz kötött embernek nincs is más hazája, csak az anyanyelv.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

A hűtlen ember nemcsak szeretteihez hűtlen, hanem városokhoz, folyókhoz és hegyekhez is. Ez a kényszer erősebb, mint minden erkölcsi méltányosság.


----------



## iRead (2011 Január 19)

Az utazást egyre kevésbé éreztem menetrendszerű következetességnek; s ma is fontosabb nekem elindulni az ismerősből, mint megérkezni az idegenbe. Az a bonyolult hűtlenség, amely, mint egy betegség, determinálja „egyéniségemet”, mint a hibákat és készségeket, amelyektől szenvedek s melyeknek összegétől mindenestől mégis „én” vagyok, áthatotta utazásaimat is, s megszabta menetrendjeimet.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

19. Kálium
Egy közepesen érdekes alkálifém.


----------



## wass12 (2011 Január 19)

20. Kalcium.
Alkáliföldfém. Szénsavval alkotott sója alkotja a meszet.


----------



## kife (2011 Január 19)

Ugyan mi van most? 2011. január 19. Mikor lesz a következő világvége?


----------



## luisky (2011 Január 19)

Helló !
Meg tudja mondani valaki,hogy miért nem látszik a profilképem ?Ha hozzá szólást írok,vagy feltöltök.

Meg van marhaságot írtam  bocsi.


----------



## illakerek (2011 Január 20)

Tizenkét _dühös ember_


----------



## csipa02 (2011 Január 20)

A legszebb az, ha nem tudsz valamit, segítség helyett :8:... kapsz, és ne szólj vissza, mert :8:.


----------



## csipa02 (2011 Január 20)

Azon gondolkodom, milyen munkát keressek, amit élveznék is.


----------



## antiochio (2011 Január 20)

*még 3*

miért nem fogadott el 2 hozzászólásomat??


----------



## csipa02 (2011 Január 20)

Megtaláltam!


----------



## antiochio (2011 Január 20)

*5*

lehet, hogy holnapra megint visszadob...


----------



## csipa02 (2011 Január 20)

Életem legjobb munkája, és nincs is ennél élvezetesebb, szenvedélyesebb!!!


----------



## csipa02 (2011 Január 20)

Irtani fogom, a rohadt tollas dögöket, mert úgyis csak károgni tudnak!!!!!!!!


----------



## divito (2011 Január 20)

Hello


----------



## divito (2011 Január 20)

hiAA


----------



## magic666 (2011 Január 20)

Tudtad?
Hogy az Élet értelmetlen és ez nagy ajándék. Mivel nap mint nap eldöntheted, hogy milyen értelmes dologgal szeretnéd eltölteni a napodat.
Ja..és mással ne foglalkozz, mert mások jóváhagyása nem szabadság, csupán megfelelés.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## magic666 (2011 Január 20)

Tudtad?
Hogy bármit választhatsz, amit csak akarsz! Csupán engedd meg, magadnak..csupán magadnak. A dolog neheze nem az, hogy mennyire erőlködsz és akaratoskodsz, hanem mennyire a szívedből jön. Itt a bökkenő...tehát mennyire szereted magad, annyira, hogy meg is engeded csupán, mert jó érzés ennyire szeretnem magam.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kampala (2011 Január 20)

gyerekszáj: anyaaaa, ez a döglött kisegér már meghalt?


----------



## magic666 (2011 Január 20)

Tudtad?
Hogy életed minden napja egy nagy teremtés. A világ zöme nem hallgat a belső érzéseire, hanem a fejében van bezárva. Várnak, reménykednek, kényszeresen ismételgetnek és panaszkodnak.Elhiszik, hogy semmin se tudnak változtatni, főleg nem magukon. Persze ez nem igaz, csupán elfelejtettek önmagukért egy egyszerű választást hozni...hogy igenis megteszem és ezt ,és ezt választom...
Mikor teljesül ez be?..Nem számít, akár azon a reggelen, amely örökre megváltoztatta az életed! Ez a teremtés csodája, van miből választani mindig, belülről, utána csak hagyd, szelíden és egyszerűen.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## magic666 (2011 Január 20)

Tudtad?
Hogy minden kérésed egy teremtés is egyben. Olykor nagyon hasznos, ha kérsz, de legalább legyél tisztába azzal, hogy fel is fogod a választ.Nem azt amit előre legyártassz, mert a mindenség nem emberi elméből ad választ, hanem minden eszközt, embert,állatot, növényt, ásványt és angyalokat is felhasznál, hogy egyértelmű választ kapj. Ez pazar és hihetetlen gazdag. Csupán nyílj fel , ne gondolkozz és az orrod előtt ott lesz a válasz..és az hogy mit kezdj ezzel..érezni fogod, hogy hozzád tartozik.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## magic666 (2011 Január 20)

Tudtad?
Hogy nincs sors, csak amit magadnak kijelölsz. Végső soron nem lenne gyanús, hogy a szeretet nevében nélkülöznöd kellene, vagy minimálbérért dolgoznod, sőt durva társkapcsolatokat kell elviselned.? Sokan hiszik, hogy egy felsőbb hatalom ilyeneket ró az emberre, de ez nem igaz. Az életed akkor változik meg, az ún. "rossz"-nak tartott dologból, amikor lélekből ki mered már mondani- elég volt- befejeztem ezt a tapasztalást. Nem vágyom már erre..és mást választassz! De legyél bátor, mert sokan szeretik a régi énedet , olykor szeretnék, ha maradnál tovább az ő drámájukba. Miért? Mert ők tovább szeretnének játszani a nagy dirr-durrt. Légy bátor magadért! Meg tudod tenni!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

— Hogyan kell védekezni a gólya ellen ???
— A levegőbe kell lőni !


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Két macska beszélget a háztetőn.
- Te mit szeretnél karácsonyra?
- Én? Egy, csomó gyereket. Egy kosárra való kiscicát. És te?
- Én is boldog lennék hat-hét édes kiscicával.
Ebben a pillanatban megszólal mögöttük egy hatalmas kandúr:
- Szervusztok, lányok, megjött a Télapó!


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris ki tudja nyomni a puszta nézésével a palacsintából a lekvárt. Még akkor is, ha az túrós!!!


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris egyedül is tud kánonban énekelni.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris képes kiinni a boroskólából a bort.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris lámpafény mellett alszik. Nem azért, mert félne a sötétségtől, hanem mert a sötétség fél Chuck Norristól.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Egyszer Chuck Norris meglátogatta a szüzek szigetét, ami azóta csak a sziget.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris 20 perc alatt nézi végig a "60 perc" című tévéműsort.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris szögesdrótot használ fogselyemnek!


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris egyszer bevert egy százas szöget egy vaslapba... A szemével.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

A Bermuda Háromszög eredetileg Bermuda Négyszög volt, mindaddig, amíg Chuck Norris el nem tüntette az egyik sarkát egy Pörgőrúgással.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris pulzusát Richter-skálán mérik.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norrisnak nincs álla a szakálla mögött. Ott csupán egy másik ököl van.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

A lant, a kardnál is erősebb fegyver! Ha Chuck Norris pengeti...


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris eltörte az eltörhetetlent.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris soha nem vizelt be az ágyába gyerekként. Az ágy félelmében magától izzadt meg.


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Chuck Norris egyszer hülyére verte a saját árnyékát, mert túl közelről követte. Azóta az árnyéka 10 méter távolságot tart.


----------



## akantusz (2011 Január 20)

Csütörtök


----------



## akantusz (2011 Január 20)

Na! Mit találjak ki?


----------



## akantusz (2011 Január 20)

Nem vagyok én Solohov,hogy ennyit írjak.


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok,

Láttam, hogy sok midi alapú zenétek van. Nagyon praktikus oldal!

Üdv!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 18 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 17 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 16 hozzászólást!


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 15 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 14 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 13 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 12 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 11 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 10 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 9 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 8 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 7 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 6 hozzászólást!


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

ablak


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 5 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 4 hozzászólást!


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 20)

Hello!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 3 hozzászólást!


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 20)

2.


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 2 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Meg kell írni még 1 hozzászólást!


----------



## berényi csaba (2011 Január 20)

Megvan a 20.


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

abc


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

csak a 20 szolás miatt


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

szeretnék letöletni pár érdekes könyvet


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

2


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

311


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

12


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

8


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

9


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

fele megvan


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

amugy elég fain az oldal


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

13


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

14


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

15


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

19/


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

20köszöntem!


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

Én is...


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

ugyanezt a .....


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

módszert próbálom...


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

alkalmazni,


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

hogy összeszedjem végre


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

a 20


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

hozzászólásomat


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

van az az érzésem,hogy egy pár sort írnak még


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

utánam is.


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

már


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

fogalmam


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

sincs


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

hogy


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

mit


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

kéne


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

ide


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

írnom.


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## matteu8 (2011 Január 21)

és hölgyeim,uraim:megvan a 20.-ik hozzászólásom is végre!!!!!


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

hideg van


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

op. rendszert telepítek


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

már csak 16


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

jaj, bocs, csak 15


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

haruki murakami egy zseni


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"Hallottam sírni a vasat,
hallottam az esőt nevetni.
Láttam, hogy a mult meghasadt
s csak képzetet lehet feledni;
s hogy nem tudok mást, mint szeretni,
görnyedve terheim alatt -
minek is kell fegyvert veretni
belőled, arany öntudat!"
(József Attila: Eszmélet)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

fókatelep


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

moly.hu


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

radio cafe


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

A legtöbb ember ezen a világon talán nem is igényli a szabadságot, csak azt gondolja, hogy igényli. Ebben az illúzióban ringatja magát. A legnagyobb zavarba esnének, ha tényleg megadatna nekik. (Haruki Murakami)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Ezen a világon az emberek hamar ráunnak arra, ami nem érdektelen, és jóformán csak az köti le őket, ami unalmas. (Haruki Murakami)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Az előző életből való kapcsolat kis dolgokban is megjelenik, egyszóval semmi sem puszta véletlen ezen a világon. (Haruki Murakami)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Jó nagy szerverkapacitás állhat rendelkezésetekre, ha ilyen hozzászólásokkal pazaroljátok a helyet.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 21)

Nekem is ő a kedvencem. Egyből felismertem.


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"Melius kis dobozát előszedte. Tudja, mi ez? Bélyegzőkészlet. Húsz perc alatt bármilyen bélyegzőt meg tudok csinálni. Ez ma elengedhetetlen. Bélyegző nélkül a bennszülöttek között nem tudna megélni. Nézze, itt van, amit ma csináltam. 325/IV. a. - L. N. C. - Napoli. Ügyes? Az utasok útlevelét ezzel bélyegeztem. Jól jövedelmezett. A szökevények még külön fizettek, nézze, valami háromezer líra, a fele az öné.
Ezt is a papi családban tanulta? 
A papoktól az ember sokat tanul. Még jót is. Legtöbbször fordítva kell csinálni. 
Ah, szólok erre én, most kezdem csak csodálni önt - 
Mi van ezen csodálnivaló? A Kongóhoz üveggyönggyel megyek, ide bélyegzővel jövök. A bennszülöttek mindenütt egyformák - 
Ezt a szót, hogy bennszülöttek, ön találta ki? 
Én. Miért? Annyira tetszik? Önnek adom - 
Mindig jobban csodálom önt. 
Inkább adjon cigarettát. Láttam, hogy a steward a zsebét alaposan megtömte. 
Tessék. Iszunk egy gint? 
Ittunk. "
(Hamvas Béla: Karnevál)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Adj a papoknak egy kékhasút, és még az ördögnek is miséznek. (Mihail Bulgakov)


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 21)

Apothecary írta:


> "Hallottam sírni a vasat,
> hallottam az esőt nevetni.
> Láttam, hogy a mult meghasadt
> s csak képzetet lehet feledni;
> ...


Mármint remélem most belinkeli. Szóval József Attila Eszmélet, csak még kezdő vagyok, és nem tudom, hogy melyik gomb mit jelent. De majd rájövök.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 21)

Na, sikerült. Gyorsan tanulok


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

11111000000


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"Mit csinál? 
Amerikai vízumot adok el, már kilencet eladtam, per ötszáz líra. 
Bagatell, mondom én, igyunk egy gint - 
Ön felvág. Mit csinált? Keresett valamit? 
Megmutatom, hogy zsebemben mennyi pénz van. Aztán még egy jacht és egy nő - 
Nő? Milyen? 
Szőke, amerikai, mint egy filmsztár - 
Ah, ön kártyázott - 
Eltalálta. 
És mihez fog? 
Meghívom önt, legyen jachtom kapitánya. Elfogadja? 
Boldogan. Veszünk néhány ágyút, és kalózkodásra rendezkedünk be - 
Tiltakozom. Én háborúból jövök, és a lövöldözésből elegem van - 
Helyes, akkor hajózzunk Dél-Amerikába - 
Inkább Mexikó - 
Legyen Mexikó. És mit csinál a nővel? 
Visszaadom Mr. Cullachinak - 
Ingyen? 
Barátságból. Vagy óhajtja? 
Köszönöm. A leghosszabb idő, amit nővel életemben eltöltöttem, egyszer volt, harmincöt perc - "
(Hamvas Béla: Karnevál)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

A végzetünk többnyire az utcasarkon hever. Egy darab kutyaszar, egy lotyó vagy egy lottóárus... a szerencse három leggyakoribb megtestesülési formája. Egy biztos: soha nem megy házhoz. Nekünk kell érte mennünk! (Carlos Ruiz Zafón)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

A könyvek olyanok, mint a tükör: mindenki azt látja bennük, amit a lelkében hordoz. (Carlos Ruiz Zafón)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Zafón is nagy kedvenc


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Véletlen az, amikor egy-egy ponton felfeslik a sors szövete. (Carlos Ruiz Zafón)


----------



## djvalentine (2011 Január 21)

Na, én megvolnék a hússzal. páá


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

" Abdurrahman ezen az éjszakán szintúgy nyugtalanul tér nyugovóra. Sokáig
forgolódik puha párnái között. Mintha kő nőtt volna a szíve alatt. Ám abban
a pillanatban, amikor a szemét végre lecsukja, hunyt szemhéja mögött megjelenik Jozef Bezdánnak egy nyilvánvalóan titkosított gondolata, amely a világkém tekintete emlékének legfényesebb, szabad szemmel nem is tapasztalható nyalábjából bomlik ki.
Allah segíts!
Hiszen Jozef Bezdán tudja, kik a könnymutatványosok!
Abdurrahman meggondolatlan mozdulatot tesz fektében, mert az izgatottságtól hevesen kezd viszketni az orra, mire Jozef Bezdán gondolata csaknem a semmibe tűnik. Úgy ám, a titkosított gondolatok roppant félénkek. Úgy léteznek, mint a repedések és a hasadékok mélyén tanyázó egerek és patkányok, akiknek az egész életét a veszély irányítja. Ráadásul ez a gondolat annyira titkosítva volt, hogy maga Jozef Bezdán sem tudott róla. A helytartó jólesően elmosolyodik. Az orra már nem viszket. S miután megnyugodott, szívverése újra lelassul, s lélegzetvétele fölveszi az alvó emberek szokásos ritmusát, a gondolat újra fölfénylik lehunyt szemhéja mögött. Abdurrahman úgy figyel, mint vadász a leshelyén. A gondolat lassan kibontja magát, értelmes szavakká és mondatokká válik. Egészen olyan, mint a Saha nevű rabszolganőjének lassú ringással kísért vetkőzése. A helytartó szíve fénylik a boldogságtól."
(Darvasi László: A könnymutatványosok legendája)


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"A pácban mindenki benne van."
(Hamvas Béla)


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"Nem a megsemmisülés van, ha nem a létezés. És fizetés nélkül távozni nem lehet."
(Hamvas Béla)


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"Hogyan biztosítsunk egy egészséges őrültségi szintet?
1. EBÉDIDŐBEN ÜLJ A KOCSID TETEJÉN NAPSZEMÜVEGBEN, ÉS EGY
HAJSZÁRÍTÓVAL CÉLOZZ AZ ELHALADÓ KOCSIKRA. FIGYELD MEG, HOGY
LELASSULNAK-E.
2. HÍVD SAJÁT MAGADAT A HANGSZÓRÓN. NE VÁLTOZTASD EL A
HANGODAT."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"3. Ahányszor valaki megkér valamire, kérdezd meg, hogy kér-e
hozzá sült krumplit.
4. Tedd a szemetesvödrödet az íróasztalodra, és írd ki rá,
hogy bejövő posta."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"5. Tegyél koffeinmentes kávét a kávéfőzőbe 3 hétig. Ha már
mindenki kigyógyul a koffeinfüggőségből, tegyél bele újra rendes
kávét.
6. Az összes csekkednek a \"megjegyzés\" részébe írd be.
Hogy \"szexuális szolgáltatásokért\"."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"7. Minden mondatodat úgy fejezd be, hogy \"a próféta
prédikációja szerint\".
8. Ne hasznalj ekezeteket."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"9. Amilyen gyakran csak lehet, szökdécselj járás helyett.
10. Kérdezz meg embereket, hogy milyen neműek."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"11. A drive-through ablaknál jegyezd meg, hogy a rendelés
elvitelre lesz.
12. Az operában énekelj együtt a darabbal."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"13 menj el egy versmondó estre, és kérdezd meg hogy a versek
miért nem rímelnek.
14. Tegyél szúnyoghálót az íróasztalod köré, és játsszál egy
dzsungelhangokat tartalmazó relaxációs kazettát egész nap."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"15. öt nappal korábban mondd a barátaidnak, hogy sajnos nem
tudsz majd menni a bulijukra, mert nem vagy olyan hangulatban.
16. Amikor a pénz kijön a bank-automatából, kezdjél kiabálni,
hogy nyertem! Nyertem! Már harmadszor ezen a héten!!!!!\"


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"17. Amikor kifelé mész az állatkertbol, kezdjél a parkoló felé
rohanni és ordítani: \"fussatok!!! Kiszabadultak!!!\"
18. Vacsora közben mondd azt a gyerekeidnek, hogy \"a rossz
gazdasági helyzet miatt egyikőtöktől meg kell válnunk."


----------



## Apothecary (2011 Január 21)

"Végső vizsga (részlet)
RETORIKA: 2,500 lázadó, őrült benszülött viharzik a teremben. Nyugtassa meg őket. Bármely ősi nyelvet használhat, kivéve a latint és a görögöt.
BIOLÓGIA: Hozzon létre szilícium alapú életet. Becsülje meg az eltéréseket az elkövetkező emberi kultúrákban, ha ez az életforma 500 millió évvel ezelőtt kifejlődhetett volna. Állításait tényadatokkal bizonyítsa is.
KATONAI SZAKÉRTELEM: Egy nagy kaliberű lőfegyver darabjait találja az asztalán. Mellettük fekszik egy nyomtatott használati utasítás bantu nyelven. Tíz perc múlva egy éhes bengáli tigris csatlakozik Önhöz. Tegye meg az Ön által szükségesnek ítélt lépéseket. Legyen kész utólag felülvizsgálni döntéseit.
MATEMATIKA: Alkosson hiperkomlex számokból konkáv halmazt, amely a recipriverexkluzív (önmagán kívül bármely más számmal egyenlő) számok halmazának részhalmaza. Ábrázolja 4 vagy 5 dimenziós koordináta-rendszerben. Kösse össze a pontokat úgy, hogy a kialakuló geometriai alakzat a szögfelezőivel együtt Tapsi Hapsi képét adja ki.
PARAPSZICHOLÓGIA: Ragassza a következő tárgyakat a testére: pogácsa, bélyeg, működő hősugárzó, tojáshéj. Egyéb feladatok: távolbalátás, távgyógyítás, elrejtett tárgyak megtalálása, mozgatása, levitáció, asztrálutazás. Teleportálja magát a Jupiterre, az ott készült polaroidképekkel igazolja magát."


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Minek kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Köszönöm.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Nem hinném.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Ez a negyedik lesz még csak.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

ötödik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Hatodik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Hetedik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Kilencedik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

10.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Passz piros.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Nem hittem volna hogy ilyen könnyű lesz 20 hozzászólást szerezni!13


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Ez meg a 14-edik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Már a tizenötödik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Tizenhatodik.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Még 4 kell.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Már csak 3 kell.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Már csak 2 kell.


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

És meg van a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

1111


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

én csak énekelni tanulok és kellene az alap )


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

22222


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

333333


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

4444


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

44


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

vááááááááááááárni )


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

még kilenc üzenet kell.-...


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

óóó már csak nyolc üzenet


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

mire végzek, eltűnik a mid amit szeretnék)


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

filléres emlékeim


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

emlékeim közt...


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

she... kis virág


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

sway


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

találkozás egy régi szerelemmel


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

ééééééééééés mááááááááááár csak egy kell ))


----------



## leandra (2011 Január 21)

na.. hajrá


----------



## kla60ra (2011 Január 21)

Macskabarát vagyok.


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

hali! van itt valaki?


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

totál új vagyok...


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

abc


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)




----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)




----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

már csak 14 üzi kell


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

más is így csinálja?


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

...def


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

...ghi...


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

...jkl...


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

...mno...


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

...prs...


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

szép, napsütéses napunk van ma


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

bár kicsit hideg


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

de legalább nem esik!!


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

az is valami


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

20


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

?


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## gion66 (2011 Január 21)

0


----------



## szatomika (2011 Január 21)

már csak 1


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Nekem meg egy macskám


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Jó hétvégét.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

2011 január 21-én 13-óra hét ágra süt a nap-


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Remélem ,egész nap szép idő lessz


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Holnap van ,a feleségem szülinapja. Hányadik is ?


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Kellene ,valami virágot venni neki.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Gondolom a rózsa megfelelő, erre az alkalomra


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Páros vagy páratlan, számú virágot szoktak adni .


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Gondolom ,örülni fog neki.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Torta, plussz ,gyertyák a tetejére


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Kezd az idő elromolni.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Télen plussz fokok vannak,hát őrjítő


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Lassan a fák is rügyeznek.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Egy- két hónap, és itt a tavasz.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Hány hónapból ,is álla tavasz?


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Tavasz után, végre Nyár.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Vége az iskolának.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Kezdődik, a gyerekeknek a nyári szünidő.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Jön a standolási szezon.


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Irány a nagy melegben a vízpart


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Január 21)

Hát ennyi, meg egy bambi


----------



## TTünde (2011 Január 21)

ma péntek van


----------



## TTünde (2011 Január 21)

holnap szombat


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

fdfghdhh2


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## TTünde (2011 Január 21)

holnapután pedig vasárnap


----------



## TTünde (2011 Január 21)

a jövő hét meglepetésszerűen hétfővel kezdődik


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 21)

Köszönjük.


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 21)

Abc


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 21)

def


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

*1*

1


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

20


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

21


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

20


----------



## Hartai099 (2011 Január 21)

21


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

22


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

23 a


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Andella vagyok


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

mikor lesz meg a 20?


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Petőfi Sándor


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Anyám tyúkja


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Arany János


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Walesi bárdok


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Zelk Zoltán


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Móra Ferenc


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Molnár Ferenc


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

2222222


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

33333333333333


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

köszönöm a lehetőséget hogy itt lehetek


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

20


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

33


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

gyakorolom a fórumozást


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

érdekes ez az oldal


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

biztos jól fogom itt érezni magamat


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

igyekszem gyakran itt lenni


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

biztosan barátokat is találok itt


----------



## mig23papa (2011 Január 21)

remélem vannak hasonló témák iránt érdeklődők itt


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## tocsti (2011 Január 21)

20


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

három te vagy az én párom


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Örülök hogy Rátok találtam! Hasznosak és korrektek vagytok!!!


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Tíz – tiszta víz


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

hétfőn hentereg


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

Hali! Hogy nekem is kijöjjön a kötelező 20 hozzászólás megosztom itt egyik kedvenc versem ^^


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Mi különbség van a mosdó és az árva gyerek között?
Hát a mosdónak van csapja, az árva gyereknek meg nincs apja.


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

kedden kecmereg


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

szerdán szendereg


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*Mostan színes tintákról álmodom. *


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Villon Apró képek balladája


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

csütörtökön csak csücsül


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Mi a különbség a fiú újszülött és a Wilkinson penge között?
Semmi, mert mind a kettő józsilett.


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

pénteken párnára dűl


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

szombaton szundít szorgosan


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

vasárnap horkol hangosan


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*Legszebb a sárga. Sok-sok levelet*


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Mit kérdez egy amerikai vendéglős egy olasz turistától?
-Michelangelo?
-Michael Jackson!


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,mi a tejben a légy,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*e tintával írnék egy kisleánynak,*


----------



## marienkaefer68 (2011 Január 21)

Egy kis házban öt kis szoba sorakozik szépen, öt kis ember bújik oda melegedni télen.
Mi az?


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Sírfelirat I.

"Itt nyugszik a Káka Kálmán, aki többé nem kakál mán..."


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*egy kisleánynak, akit szeretek.*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,ruha teszi az embert,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*Krikszkrakszokat, japán betűket írnék,*


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*s egy kacskaringós, kedves madarat.*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,az új tavasz mi szép,


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Kesztyűre gondoltál?


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*És akarok még sok másszínű tintát,*


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*bronzot, ezüstöt, zöldet, aranyat,*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,mely gyümölcs merre termett,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*és kellene még sok száz és ezer,*


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Sírfelirat II.

"Itt nyugszik a Balogh Döme
Ráesett a malom köve.
Mire észrevette vóna,
Hótan mászott ki alóla."


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,mely fán mily gyanta serked,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*és kellene még aztán millió:*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,hogy minden egy dolog,


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom a munkát,lusta kedvet.


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*tréfás-lila, bor-színű, néma-szürke,*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Csak azt nem tudom,ki vagyok


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom az urak nyakdíszét,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*szemérmetes, szerelmes, rikitó,*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,melyik ruha mi szerzet,


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

-Miért karikás az ördög szeme?
-Mert soha nem alszik.


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*és kellene szomorú-viola*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom ki gazdag,ki cseléd,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*és téglabarna és kék is, de halvány,*


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*akár a színes kapuablak árnya*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,mily fátyolt kik viselnek,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*augusztusi délkor a kapualján.*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom a tolvaj-s kártyanyelvet,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*És akarok még égő-pirosat,*


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt...


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,tortán él sok piszok,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*vérszínűt, mint a mérges alkonyat,*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom.mely csap mily bort ereszthet,


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Minden madár társat választ


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Csak azt nem tudom,ki vagyok.


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*és akkor írnék, mindig-mindig írnék.*


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom ló s öszvér erejét,


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

*Kékkel húgomnak, anyámnak arannyal:*


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Az vagy nekem, mint testnek a kenyér,


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,mit érnek,mit cipelnek,
Tudom,pénz szava szép beszéd,
Tudom,hol mérik a szerelmet,


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Lelkem miattad örök harcban él


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Tudom,mit higgyek a szememnek,
Tudom,Róma mit alkotott,
Tudom,hogy a cseh mért eretnek,
csak azt nem tudom,ki vagyok.


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Nem mindegy, hogy valakinek szobra van Gödön, vagy gödre van Szobon.


----------



## Cípia (2011 Január 21)

Ajánlás
Mindent tudok hát,drága herceg,
Tudom,mi sápadt s mi ragyog,
Tudom,hogy a férgek megesznek,
csak azt nem tudom,ki vagyok.

Villon versét Szabó Lőrinc fordította.


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

-Bácsi, ez milyen szilva?
-Kék.
-És miért piros?
-Mert még zöld.


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)




----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

Mindenhol jó, de legjobb a mákostészta.


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

-Melyik a legjobb gyógyszer?
-??
-Mínusz 5.
-??
-Egyből hat.


----------



## zsuzsunkó (2011 Január 21)

kiss


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

Mondóka kicsiknek: Kicsi kocsi három csacsi ,döcögő,döcögő,
benne gyerek ,kicsi kerek göcögő,göcögő!


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

" Ha eloszlatod magadban az előítéletet,gyűlöletet,lenézést,félelmet,megvetést,elidegenedést-azonnal átvarázsolod a környezeted" /Müller Péter/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Csoda az ,ami bennünk és körülöttünk van-de nem vesszük észre." /Müller Péter/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Ne hallgass arra,hogy mások szerint milyennek kellene lenned!"/Osho/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Mindig a belső hangra figyelj,arra hogy te milyen szeretnél lenni! /Osho/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Soha ne kérdezd senkitől,mi a helyes és mi a helytelen!"/Osho/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Az anya a család szive,és mosolya a szívverés."


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Az élet egy kísérlet,magadnak kell felfedezned!"/Osho/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"A tegnap történelem,a holnap rejtély, a mai nap ajándék."


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Ma kezdődik az életed hátralevő része."


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"A külső pörgés mindig az önmagunktól való menekülés biztos jele."/Müller Péter/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Ne rágódjunk kis hibákon,hanem örüljünk a jónak!"/Andersen/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Bár minden ember az lenne,aminek látszik,vagy pedig ne látszanék olyannak,ami nem!"/Shakespeare/


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz,hogy huzamosabb ideig haragudjunk emberekre."


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Nem az az igazi fájdalom amitől könnyes lesz a szem,hanem az amit egy életen át könnyezve hordunk csendesen."


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Az életben bárkivel találkozol,a lelkét nézd,s nem csalódol!"


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Amin nem tudunk változtatni,azon nevessünk!"


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"Légy őszinte, de bizalmas soha,mert minden csalódásnak a bizalom az oka!"


----------



## dodesz56 (2011 Január 21)

"A boldogság kicsinek tűnik amig csak a saját kezedben tartod.De engedd szabadjára és azonnal megtanulhatod mennyire nagy és értékes."
/Maxim Gorkij/


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

próba


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Ákom bákom hideg van, hát holl a kabátom.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

-4°c


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Elhitette a barátaival, hogy irigylésre méltó életet él, miközben minden erejét arra pazarolta, hogy meg tudjon felelni az eszménynek, amelyet ő maga teremtett."Paulo Coelho"


----------



## -lilike74- (2011 Január 21)

Na lassan jó éjszakát a többit holnap


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Titkok és összefüggések, amit minden magyarnak ismerni kell! A Kárpát-medence földrajzi elhelyezkedése pontosan Európa közepe. Az égtájakat figyelembe véve teljesen mindegy, hogy egy átutazó milyen irányból jön és milyen irányba folytatja útját. Ezt a területet központi helyzetéből adódóan mindenképpen érintenie kell. Vagyis mi jelentjük Európa közepét.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

A múlt és a jelenkori történelem azt bizonyítja, hogy mindig idegen népeknek volt és van szüksége erre a területre, az itt lévő tudásra és nem fordítva ! Az energiaközpont: A Nasa kiadásában megjelent Gaia elmélet című munka azt írja, hogy Földünk szívcsakrája ( föld szíve ) a Kárpát-medencében, a Pilisben(Pólus) található. Központja Dobogókő, mely a szakrális beavatás központja. A középkorban a Pilis olyan védett és zárt területi rendszert alkotott, melybe idegen be nem hatolhatott, a bejárás tiltott volt. (jól ismert Gertrudis királyné sorsa, aki a tiltás ellenére betette a lábát a tiltott területre. Az életével fizetett ezért.)


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

A dalai Láma 22 évvel ezelőtt kinyilatkozta, hogy a Földön a magyaroknak energiaközpontot védő szerepük van. Brezsinszki nemzetbiztonsági tanácsadó a 70-es években leírta: "Aki a világ fölötti uralmat meg akarja szerezni, annak el kell foglalnia a Föld szívét. Aki elfoglalta a Föld szívét, az birtokba vette Európát. Aki birtokba vette Európát, az ura az egész világnak." Murád szultán kijelentette, hogy aki elfoglalja Magyarországot, az ura az egész világnak. Vagyis, akié az energetikai központ, az a világ ura.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Bonfini, Galeotto és IV. Béla leírják, hogy Európa népei mind irigylik a magyaroktól a Kárpát-medence területét, az itt lévő gazdagságot, ezért gyűlölet veszi őket körbe . A középkorban úgy emlegették Magyarországot, hogy itt a leggazdagabb a föld, bő a hal-áldás, nagy mennyiségű a kenyérgabona, a bor pedig kiváló . A hazánkat örök idők óta jellemző gazdagság ma is fenn áll. A bőséget jelenleg nem mi, hanem egy megszálló, idegen csoport élvezi. 2006 tavaszán a médiában bejelentették, hogy Magyarország a Föld 25 leggazdagabb országa közé tartozik! Ezt a hatalmas mértékű jövedelmet mi nem az olaj kitermelésének búsás hasznából értük el. Ez az előkelő hely a magyarság kemény munkájának eredménye.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

A hazánkra jellemző kedvező adottságok miatt nem véletlen, hogy a történelem során folyamatosan a Kárpát-medence volt mások számára a megszerzendő és vonzó földterület . Nagy Sándor hódító hadjáratának célja valószínűleg a Kárpát-medence és ezen belül a Pilis elfoglalása volt. A Pilisben akarta felépíteni a Nap palotáját . Tudta, hogy a Kárpát-medence megszerzésével a világ legnagyobb uralkodójává válhat. Szerencsénkre nem ért célba, útközben meghalt. A tatárok, a törökök, a Habsburgok, a németek, az oroszok mind ugyanezzel az irigységgel és sokszor gyűlölettel gondolkodtak és cselekedtek földünk megszerzése érdekében.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

És ez ma sincs másképp , a helyzet semmit nem változott. Trianon átkaként megszüntették a királyságot, az ősi földeket a nemességtől elkobozták, majd államosították. A parasztság földön futóvá vált. Az egy kézbe került állami földeket ezt követően könnyű volt (az elaltatott és elvakított néptől) privatizálni, kiárulni . Privatizálás: A jelenlegi kiárusítással végleg ki akarják húzni lábunk alól a talajt, a magyar anyaföldet. Az idegenek folyamatosan megkaparintják földjeinket és minden fontos, központi intézményünk irányítását.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Ma a magyar föld megszerzése, kiárusítása idegen népek számára potom áron történik. Ami nem kerül a privatizáció kalapácsa alá, azt az idegen tulajdonban lévő bankok szerzik meg a föld jelzálog terhelésével. Olyan helyzetet teremtenek, melyben minél többen kényszerülnek hitelfelvételre, földművelő gazdáknak több tízmilliós hiteleket adnak gépvásárlásra, majd manipulálják a jövedelmezőségüket a mezőgazdaságból, mindezt az UE kézi vezérlésével, aminek eredményeként az elszegényedés miatt egyre többen kénytelenek megválni földjüktől és azt az idegenek kezébe
átadni.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

A gazdák fizetésképtelenségük esetén elveszítik földjeiket, melyet őseink vérükkel védtek és arról soha, semmilyen körülmények között nem mondtak volna le. 2006 őszén a gazdákkal megkötött szerződések ellenére nem vették át a megtermelt kiváló minőségű gabonát. Feltételezhető, hogy szándékosan történt szerződésszegés. A 2007 évi kevés termést látva, a magyar gazdák abban bíztak, hogy a maradék 2006 -os termést ( amit az állam és az EU 2500 ft-ért vásárolt fel és tárolt be ) feletetik az állataikkal, a kevés megtermettet pedig 5-7 ezer forintért el tudják adni, amivel fellélegezhettek volna az EU megsemmisítő nyomása alól. Ehelyett az illetékesek azonnal utasítást adtak a 2500 ft-os gabona erőművekben történő elégetésére, tették mindezt akkor, amikor tudták, hogy néhány hónap múlva ugyanezt dupla áron eladhatta volna a paraszt!


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Bizonyára abban gondolkodtak, hogy a hús árának meghagyása mellett a paraszt ember képtelen a háromszoros áron adott gabonából egy disznót is megtartani! De ez azt okozta, hogy a termelők elestek az éves
árbevételtől és csődbe, vagy csőd szélére jutottak. Csődhelyzetben pedig a jelzálogterhelés miatt az idegen kézben lévő bankok kaparintják meg földjeiket, házaikat, autóikat. A szőlősgazdákat arra buzdítják, illetve kapnak EU támogatást, hogy vágják ki ősi szőlőültetvényeiket és adják el földjeiket.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

termelőket olyan megélhetési nehézségek gyötrik, hogy végső kétségbe esésükben a pénzt választhatják. Ha így döntenek, ezek a földterületek is idegen kezekbe kerülnek. A gazdálkodók tudatos ellehetetlenítésére az őszi szüret idején, folyamatosan helikopterek köröztek az ültetvények fölött. A gazdát és a segítő rokonságot, a barátokat azzal a felkiáltással büntetik meg, hogy ők munkavállalóknak minősülnek és ezért kötelesek adót fizetni . Ez egy újabb olyan trauma a földtulajdonosoknak, mely a földtől való megváláshoz vezethet.


----------



## -lilike74- (2011 Január 21)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

A parlagfűről elterjesztették, hogy minden allergiás megbetegedés fő okozója, holott valójában "teljesen ártatlan". Helyette bármelyik más mezei növényt is kikiálthatták volna főbűnösnek. Aki földdel rendelkezik, az tudja, hogy bármelyik nap bármikor és bárhol kidughatja fejét a növény a föld alól. Képtelenség egy nagyobb területen folyamatosan ellenőrizni feltűnésüket. Akinél parlagfüvet találnak, az akár több milliós pénzbírságra is számíthat. Ezzel újra elérték céljukat: a gazdák nem bírják a büntetést kifizetni, nem érdemes a földet a nevükön tartani, így megválnak tőle. Nem, vagy keveset beszélnek az allergia valódi okairól: pl. a vegyszerezett élelmiszerekről (70 %-ban felelős az emberi szervezetben lerakódott mérgekért, ami az allergiás megbetegedések fő oka!), a génkezelt szójáról, a rákkeltő levegőjű városokról, arról a hatalmas
mennyiségű kemikáliáról, melyet naponta használ és kozmetikumként magára ken az emberiség, ideértve a bőrön keresztül felszívódó ruhaöblítőket, a vegyi parfümöket, dezodorokat, különféle kozmetikai szereket, stb. Ez utóbbi mérgeket naponta, folyamatosan, hatalmas összegeket áldozva reklámozzák, kínálják a kereskedő hálózatok.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Becslések szerint, amennyiben a kiárusítás, a földtől történő el-és megválás, a kényszerűségből történő eladások üteme a közeljövőben
a jelenlegi tempóban folytatódik, ill. nő, abban az esetben a megmaradt
magyarországi földek többsége rövid időn belül, akár néhány év alatt idegen kézbe kerülhet! A felvásárlások gőzerővel történnek. A magyar lakosság túlnyomó része még ma sem gondolta végig ennek katasztrofális következményeit!
Holnap-holnapután a térképek idegen földtulajdont jelezhetnek. Somogyban már van olyan terület, ahol falustól együtt külföldi tulajdonban vannak még az utak is! A térképeken a Magyarország feliratot szándékoznak eltörölni! Ne adjuk oda őseink földjét! Hatalmas árat kell fizetnünk érte!


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Mi a baj velünk, miért fél tőlünk a világ? Könnyen megkapjuk a választ.

A montreali McGill Egyetem kiváló professzora, Wilder Penfield, évekkel ezelőtt (1960-65 között) megbízatást kapott a Rockefeller alapítványtól, hogy kutassa ki és bizonyítsa be melyik a földünk alapvető génje. A ki nem mondott valódi célja a kutatási feladat-adásnak az volt, hogy a szemita (felsőbbrendű) gént találják meg.

Egy egész munkacsoport dolgozott rajta. Hosszú évek után meg is találták a keresett gént, de nem egyet! Kettőt!


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Penfield professzor azt rögzítette le jelentésében, hogy az egyik az amerikai Indián vidékeken, a másik tisztább vérvonal a Kárpát-medencében élő, magukat magyarnak nevező népcsoport, de hozzátette végső jelentésében, hogy ez a vérvonal Japántól Kínán át Afrika felső részéig, majd Közép Európa és az Urálon inneni terület egészen Skóciáig megtalálható! Ez - a szemita barát - Rockefeller Alapítvány reményét tönkretevő eredmény következménye volt, hogy az alapítvány azonnal törölte a támogatását. Megvonta a szubvencióját, 40 évre pedig megtiltotta a jelentés közzétételét és annak kinyomtatását.


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Érdekesek a közelmúltban napvilágot látott történelemhamisítások is, melyeknek elsőrendű célja a Magyarságtudat megsemmisítése! A történelemtudósok azt tanítják, hogy a Magyar nép pusztai vándorló műveletlen faj és a kárpát medencébe 896-ban érkezett. Ennek ellenére az 1961-ben talált Tatárlaki leleteken, melyek már bizonyítottan legalább 6000 évesek, és az ősi Magyar rovásírással írottak! Ne felejtsük, ekkor még a piramisok sem léteztek!


----------



## Hunorka 01 (2011 Január 21)

Aki nem hiszi , hát vegyen magán erőt s járjon utánna....


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen. kiss


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek! :razz:


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

hahó


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

hahó még 17


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Még 12


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

már csak 10kiss


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Ma voltam könyves boltba


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Egy könyvet vettem is


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Ez egy sorozat része


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Meg fogom venni a többit is :twisted:


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

És meg van a 5


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

sziasztok


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Még 3 üzenet hiányzik.


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Még 2 üzenet hiányzik.


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Nemcsak a letöltések miatt regisztráltam.


----------



## aladarm (2011 Január 21)

Kösz a topikot, sziasztok! kiss


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 21)

Na akkor essünk neki


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 21)

Itt lehet számolni ugye?


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 21)

Hm...


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 21)

Más kéne mint számok


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Megvan!


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Emotikonok


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

:d


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Miért nem jelenik meg?


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Most bezzeg jó.


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Ok. Újabb teszt


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Oh yeah...


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Miért nem lehet emotikont betenni?


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Legalábbis magában.


----------



## Fleith (2011 Január 22)

ilyet például?


----------



## Fleith (2011 Január 22)




----------



## Fleith (2011 Január 22)

Megy az magában is


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Hm... :555::555::555::roll:


----------



## Fleith (2011 Január 22)

Már én is majdnem az álmok földjén voltam


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Kezd alakulni


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

Sikerült új oldalt alkotnom


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

És kezdek elég fáradt is lenni XD


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

De kibírjuk mostmár


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 22)

És yeah! :222:


----------



## zoltán53 (2011 Január 22)

Csak tudná az ember, hogy mit írjon hússzor, de oly tanácstalan mint egy nyári lúd Télen.


----------



## zoltán53 (2011 Január 22)

Még tizenhét okosság kellene, hogy eszembe jusson, de reménytelen.


----------



## zoltán53 (2011 Január 22)

Az én kutyám olyan okos, hogy első hívásra jön vacsorázni. Még a kutyákkal suttogó is megirigyelhetne.


----------



## zoltán53 (2011 Január 22)

Még szerencse, hogy nem hatszázhúsz hozzászólás a feltétel.


----------



## zoltán53 (2011 Január 22)

Nehogy ötletet adjak az előbbi mondatommal, mert akkor soha nem jutok hozzá az áhított kabaréjelenethez.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

def


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

ghi


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

jkl


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Én is.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Még 15.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

13


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

1+1=2


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

6*6=36


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Esik a hó.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

A labda pöttyös.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Ma van holnapelőtt.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Mennyi?


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

5.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Mi 5?


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Mi mennyi?


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Na még 4.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

És 3.


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

És kettő....


----------



## eagleeye (2011 Január 22)

Itt az 1 is.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Még egy pár és 20.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Bejöttek a városba a varjak. Biztos hideg lehet kint.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Ma végre Beatrice koncert! Már csak kb13 óra.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Még négyet kell begyűjteni.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Már csak 3.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Már csak kettő. De lehet hogy rosszul számoltam, és még mindig 3.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Még 1.


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

És 0! :d


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Valamiért még mindig nem sikerül letölteni,amit szeretnék...:-(


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 22)

NEm is tom mit irja


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 22)

valaki k;ánháborúzik?


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 22)

vagy metinezik vagy esetleg wow?


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 22)

szeretem ezeket a gameket ha akarsz dumálni PM


----------



## Szacsocika (2011 Január 22)

addig is viszlát


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

3-as, azt hiszem.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Remélem, nem rontottam el semmit.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

6.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Hideg van.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Ráadásul megfáztam.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Köhögök állandóan.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

10.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

11.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

12. hm


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

13.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Egyébként ezer köszönet a témáért!


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Tényleg!


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

16.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

18.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

19.


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

20. Ennyi?


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

A biztonság kedvéért még egyet.


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

van fent valaki?


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

van valakinek Nagy Sándor papagája?


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

Lenne pár kérdésem róla


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

6


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

szeretnék letölteni máááááár


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

még 12


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

még 11


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

hurrá szombat


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

Holnap vasárnap ))


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

Járt már valaki a Párizsi Disneyland-be?


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

mennyi van még vissza????


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

15.


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

17.


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

19.


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

éééééééééééés 20.


----------



## mullerrita (2011 Január 22)

+1


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

22


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

23


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

24


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

25


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

26


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

27


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

28


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

29


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

30


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

31


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

32


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

33


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

34


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

35


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

36


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

37


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

38


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

39


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

40


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

41


----------



## oliver69.hu (2011 Január 22)

42


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

a


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

b


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

c


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

d


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

e


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

f


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

g


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Egy dél-amerikai guppi volt az első hal a világűrben (1976-ban).


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Szerte a világon másodpercenként 9 Viagra tablettát fogyasztanak (2003-as adat).


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

9


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Sean Connery egyszer koporsó-fényezőként dolgozott.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

A világ legnagyobb diszkóját 1979-ben rendezték a New York-i Buffalo kongresszusi központban. 13000 vendég táncolta be a helyet a Guiness Rekordok Könyvébe.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Julius Caesar kiváló úszó volt.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Ha egy pohár friss pezsgőbe beleteszünk egy szem mazsolát, az folyamatosan le és fel úszkál a pohárban.


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

11


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

A világon átlagosan augusztus hónapban születik a legtöbb csecsemő.


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

12


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

A CD-k leolvasása belülről kifelé haladva történik, fordítva, mint a hagyományos lemezeké.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

A kígyók meg tudják emészteni az áldozataik csontját, de a szőrüket nem.


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

13


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Egy elefánt ormánya 40000 izomból áll.


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## Bohumer (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Angliában az összes hattyú a királynő tulajdona.


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Egyiptomban a munkavállalók 10%-a 12 év alatti gyermek.


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## Torry (2011 Január 22)

20


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

A világ mandulatermésének 40%-át a csokigyárak használják fel.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Az USÁ-ban évente kb. 34 ezer haláleset történik fegyverhasználat következtében.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Ebből csak kb. 300 eset az, amikor jogos önvédelemből, valóban egy bűnelkövető ellen dördül el a lőfegyver.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

A Muppet Show sztárja, Breki 1955-ben született.


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

Megalkotója, Jim Henson, édesanyja régi kabátjából és két fél pingponglabdából készítette a kedves békát


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## kittike014 (2011 Január 22)

20


----------



## kla60ra (2011 Január 22)

Szolnok jelképe a tiszavirág.


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

hello


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

*Köszönöm!*

Köszönöm, remélem hamarosan hozzáférhető lesz számomra is a sok értékes anyag.
Udvözletem


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Udvozlet mindenkinek


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

1001


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Farsang van!


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

1111


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

ovis dolgokat keresek


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Minden érdekel, ami óvoda!


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Dicsérik az oldalt!!!!


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

írjatok


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Puszi mindenkinek!!!


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Számolok!


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

20


----------



## kukica (2011 Január 22)

Remény


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

nekem egy keverék kutyám van


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

télen és nyárban a hóban és sárban hős maci bátran a jó ügyhöz áll


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

rajta hát bárhogy bömböl tombol zúg a víz


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

hős maci


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

A gondolkodás szabadsága


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Most is a tisztahangokat hallgatom.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Saját gondolatunkat gondoljuk és saját véleményünket alakítjuk valamiről. Félelem? Fel merjük vállalni?


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

El tudjuk fogadni mások véleményét?


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Nagyon lényeges dolog, hogy azok a vágyak amik benned vannak de nem éled meg őket a legfőbb karmateremtőek.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Nagyon nagyon lényeges dolog, hogy az ember vegye komolyan a vágyait. Nem kell tőle félni, nem kell szégyellni őket.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Ahhoz, hogy az ember beletekintsen a vágyaiba bátorság kell. Hogy a rám rakott elvárásoktól függetlenül bele merjek nézni a vágyaimba.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Fontos, hogy az ember a valód vágyát találja meg!


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Jack és a strucc betérnek egy étterembe.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Az étkezés végén Jack szól a pincérnek hogy fizetnének. A pincér mondja, hogy 50 dollár tíz cent.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Ekkor Jack pontosan 50 dollár tíc centet kitesz az asztalra, számolás nélkül miután egyszerűen csak benyúl a zsebébe.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Erre megkérdezi a pincér, hogy hogy csinálja.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Jack elmondja, hogy kifogott egy aranyhalat és az teljesítette két kívánságát.


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Azt mondja, Jack, hogy azt kívánta, hogy mindig annyi pénz legyen a zsebében amennyit fizetnie kell és, hogy mindig legyen mellette egy hosszú combú pipi. --_--


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Hogyan tudjuk a félelmet a saját hasznunkra fordítani?


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]akkor még 48 órát várni kellkellkellkell[/HIDE]


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

hajótöröttek


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

hófödte pusztába futás esete


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

konzervált férfihiszti


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

visszafelé járó óramű


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

köpködő fenomének


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

ballépés helyett jobb hátsóajtó


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

ez a támaszpont fogja fenntartani a rendet a galaxisban


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

csalódottságból jeles


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

menedékház sehol


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

felhőtlen világvége


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

teazsúr a hold távolabbi felén


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

kövekből font sugárköpeny


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

meredély futkosás tavasszal


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

bálnafóbiások kertje


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

paralell tizenkettek tanácsa


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

nyílhegyes nyílászáró


----------



## addamm (2011 Január 22)

földfalók


----------



## vasvik (2011 Január 22)

próba


----------



## vasvik (2011 Január 22)

látom


----------



## odori (2011 Január 22)

köszi


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Még mindig nincs itt a tavasz.


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Napfényt!


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Elég a ködből.


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

köszi


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

tizenhat


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

2x2 néha 5?


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

tizennégy


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

12+1


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

eleven


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

tíííz


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

99999999


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Jó az oldal.


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

nyolcas


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

seven


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Sok van még!


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

jó, csak ez a 20 hozzászólás...

6


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

bip


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

ötötötötöt


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

4


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

majd csak meglesz


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

drei


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

two


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

kitartás


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

utolsó előtti ))


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

készkészkész!


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

fele meg van


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

jó neked


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

haladok


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

megy a dolog


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

hajrá!


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

még min. 5


----------



## ackroyd (2011 Január 22)

már csak a 2 napot kell kivárni ...


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

1111111


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

lassan csak eltelik


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

kettő


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

egy


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Célba értem!


----------



## igu (2011 Január 22)

Most már jöhetnek a komolyabb hozzászólások.


----------



## zsoltnorb (2011 Január 23)

hogy lehet elegendő hozzászólást tenni ?


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

igu írta:


> 1111111



22222222


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

4


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

5


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

10


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

11


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

12


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

13


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

14


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

15


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

16


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

17


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

18


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

19


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

20


----------



## piluapali (2011 Január 23)

21


----------



## kecsup (2011 Január 23)

1


----------



## kecsup (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## kecsup (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

Szeretném


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

összegyűjteni


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

a


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

húsz


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

hozzászólást


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

azért


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

mert


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

rengeteg


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 23)

érdekes


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

letöltést


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

találtam


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

az


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

oldalon


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

olyanokat


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

amiket


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

sehol


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

máshol


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

nem


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

találni. Persze, majd meg is osztok dolgokat én is, cserébe


----------



## exit69 (2011 Január 24)

na mégegyet, lehet a 20 még kevés


----------



## otunde (2011 Január 24)

..és ide is csatlakozom..


----------



## otunde (2011 Január 24)

Fázom.


----------



## otunde (2011 Január 24)

d


----------



## otunde (2011 Január 24)

"Az ember, aki önmaga mestere, képes véget vetni bármely szomorúságnak, ahogyan arra is képes, hogy új gyönyört találjon. Én nem szeretnék érzelmeim szeszélyei szerint élni. Használni akarom őket, élvezni és uralni."


----------



## otunde (2011 Január 24)

Legyél derűs! Programozd át magad a nap minden percében: töltődj fel olyan gondolatokkal, amik többé tesznek! Ha ideges vagy, vagy zavart, próbálj nevetni magadon. Nevess hangosan, nevesd ki azt a nőt, aki aggódik, gyötrődik, és azt hiszi, hogy az ő problémáinál nincs fontosabb a világon.


----------



## zozozo (2011 Január 24)

hú ezt már én is régóta kerestem. Köszi!


----------



## zozozo (2011 Január 24)

ennek teljesen jó a minősége, köszi!


----------



## zozozo (2011 Január 24)

hát igen, ez a Botero egy üdítően ironikus gyöngyszem


----------



## zozozo (2011 Január 24)

ezek nagyon hasznosak, kezdőknek is, köszi a feltöltést!


----------



## zozozo (2011 Január 24)

esetleg tud vki írni beszámolót, aki kipróbálta a módszert és bevált? köszi


----------



## Dori & Zoli (2011 Január 24)

*Abc*

Köszönöm a segítséget,

ABC


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

*Weöres Sándor néhány szép verse

* ARS POETICA

Öröklétet dalodnak emlékezet nem adhat.
Ne folyton-változótól reméld a dicsőséget:
bár csillog, néki sincsen, hát honnan adna néked?
Dalod az öröklétből tán egy üszköt lobogtat
s aki feléje fordul, egy percig benne éghet.

...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
Az okosak ajánlják: legyen egyéniséged.
Jó; de ha többre vágyol, legyél egyén-fölötti:
vesd le nagy-költőséged, ormótlan sárcipődet,
szolgálj a géniusznak, add néki emberséged,
mely pont és végtelenség: akkora, mint a többi.
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

Fogd el a lélek árján fénylő forró igéket:
táplálnak, melengetnek valahány világévet
s a te múló dalodba csak vendégségbe járnak,
a sorsuk örökélet, mint sorsod örökélet,
társukként megölelnek és megint messze szállnak.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

A GALAGONYA

Őszi éjjel
izzik a galagonya
izzik a galagonya
ruhája.
Zúg a tüske,
szél szalad ide-oda,
reszket a galagonya
magába.
Hogyha a Hold rá
fátylat ereszt:
lánnyá válik,
sírni kezd.
Őszi éjjel
izzik a galagonya
izzik a galagonya
ruhája.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

ÖREGEK
Kodály Zoltán mesternek

Oly árvák ők mind, az öregek.

Az ablakból néha elnézem őket,
hogy vacogó szélben, gallyal hátukon
mint cipekednek hazafelé --
vagy tikkadt nyárban, a tornácon
hogy üldögélnek a napsugárban --
vagy téli estén, kályha mellett
hogyan alusznak jóízüen --
nyujtott tenyérrel a templom előtt
úgy állnak búsan, csüggeteg,
mint hervadt őszi levelek
a sárga porban.
És ha az utcán bottal bandukolnak,
idegenül néz a napsugár is
és oly furcsán mondja minden ember:
"Jónapot, bácsi."
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
A nyári Nap,
a téli hó,
őszi levél,
tavaszi friss virág
mind azt dalolja az ő fülükbe:
"Élet-katlanban régi étek,
élet-szekéren régi szalma,
élet-gyertyán lefolyt viasz:
téged megettek,
téged leszórtak,
te már elégtél:
mehetsz aludni..."
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
Olyanok ők,
mint ki utazni készül
és már csomagol.
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
És néha, hogyha agg kezük
játszik egy szőke gyerekfejen,
tán fáj, ha érzik,
hogy e két kézre,
dolgos kezekre,
áldó kezekre
senkinek sincsen szüksége többé.
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
És rabok ők már,
egykedvü, álmos, leláncolt rabok:
hetven nehéz év a békó karjukon,
hetven év bűne, baja, bánata --
hetven nehéz évtől leláncolva várják
egy jóságos kéz,
rettenetes kéz,
ellentmondást nem tűrő kéz
parancsszavát:
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
"No gyere, tedd le."
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

FILIGRÁNOK

`Önkarikatúra`

Hárman vagyunk, ha egymagam vagyok. A háromságomat
ki érti meg?
Egyikünk bölcs, mint a kő és éppoly rideg, hideg.
Másikunk nyárspolgár és langyos-meleg, akár a szörp a nyári napon.
Harmadikunk dilinós kicsit és költő is és gyerek nagyon.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

`Az okos`

A fogyó Holdnak
kilopná félszemét,
hogy neki három is legyen.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

`Körhinta`

A szoknya-örvény körbe-kavarog
nyári ruhák és meztelen karok
öreg kintorna fás melódiája
a forgás hívó kábult himnusza
és hallgatom mint a kusza
sellő-danát Goethe halásza.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

`Füst`

Cigarettázom az árokparton.
Húsz fillér az összvagyonom.,
de az egész Föld a hamutartóm.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

`Dzsessz`

Hol a dzsessz-muri lesz,
oda fut a dressz meg a fez,
dominó, kimonó meg a nyílt apacsing,
oda hol a dzsessz-zene lármáz,
oda csoda-sok boka csámpáz,
oda csoda-sok toka ring.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

`Koratavasz`

A madár
elszáll,
a gally utána kiegyenesül.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

`Osvát`

Már meghalt. Sose láttam.
Telefonon beszéltem vele.
A hangját majd akkor temetik,
amikor engem.


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

DOB ÉS TÁNC

csönd
béke
csönd
béke
fény
csönd fénye
béke csöndje
fény békéje csönd
fényes csönd béke
csönd béke fény
béke csöndes fénye
fény csöndje
csönd csöndje fény fénye béke
csönd fény
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
lombban kő
csönd köve
kövön fény csöndje
kőben csönd béke
kő békéje béke köve lombban
csönd fényes béke
kő lombban fény
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
kút csöndje fű
kútra hajló béke csönd
kút békéje inda
fű inda kő
lomb hintája kúton
fény ingája kútban
csönd dajkája
csepp
csepp
kút cseppje
cseppek csengő csöndje
csönd cseppje fény
kút habja kő lombja
fény csöndje béke
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
szél víz föld
kis patak irama
fény halmai
föld keblei
kút karjai
kő lábai
víztüdejü szél
lombtorkú csönd
fűruháju fény
kőarcú béke
...


----------



## jatekos_ (2011 Január 24)

...
reggel
dél
este
éj
hajnal karéja
dél sziklája
alkony karéja
éj sziklája
csönd
béke
fény hímzése
hab szövése
szél fonása
füst rovása
tűz írása
örökös szálak verejtéke
só
orsó
koporsó
kop
kop
harkály
óriási csönd órája
sok külön kis csönd ingája
kövön gyík
fénylő néma bálvány

béke veled
szeretőd lappang
virágzó ág rejtekében
párod rejlik
minden kapu hajlatában
rend
ünnep
béke
rend köve
ünnep lombja
csönd füve
béke kútja
szállj békés lomb csöndje
fényes ünnep ága lengj
ima irama
unalom fénye
csönd ünnep béke rend szállj
ima fény ünnnep lengj béke
fény csönd
béke
csönd
csönd
béke
béke


----------



## julialak (2011 Január 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dori & Zoli (2011 Január 24)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm hogy segítetek


----------



## Dori & Zoli (2011 Január 24)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, üdvözlet Magyarországról.


----------



## Dori & Zoli (2011 Január 24)

Esik a hó...
Lehet hogy mégiscsak eljutunk síelni?


----------



## Dori & Zoli (2011 Január 24)

Sziasztok, 

meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és 20-án regisztráltam, mégsem hagy letölteni. Mi lehet a gond?

Köszi,

Dóri


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 24)

1 hsz


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 24)

2.hsz


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 24)

hsz 2


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 24)

Hoppá ,ez már 4


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 24)

Újból:

1 Megérett a meggy


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Edgar Allan Poe
Az aluvó


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Június-hó, éjfél-tájék,
Titkos Hold alatt megállék.
Arany ajkán a félhomály
Gőzölg, s mint ópium-talány;


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Lágyan elcsöppen, cseppre csepp,
A hegy csönd-ormán túlcsepeg,
S lomha dalként alászivárog;
Hol völgy alant, s egyéb világok.


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Sírhalmon bólint rozmaring,
S a tavirózsa messzi ring.
Málló omladék már a rom,
Ködbe dől, mely mindent befon..


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Tetszhalott Léthe - nézd, a tó,
Énjét magába fordító,
Világért meg nem mozduló.
Alszik, mi szép! S sors kényeként:


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

(Tárt ablak esd éji fényt)
Meglátom aluvón, Irént!


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Fényt szomjúzó! Helyén való?
Ablakod tárva hagyható?


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Fák csúcsáról ledér dalok
Csiklandják kísértőn paplanod,


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Testetlen rosszcsont lidércek
Bátran ki-beröppenének,
Rezzentik furt ágy-függönyöd,
Hogy azt nyögöd - e rém-ködöt -


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

S hogy lebben, zárt szemed felett;
Érinti alvó lelkedet -
Sarkokból támad szörnyű vész;
Kísértő árny kél és enyész.


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Szép hölgyemény! Van rá remény,
Hogy álmodba láthassak én?
Lényed más világból való,
Idegen, már-már sokkoló;


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Oly különös vagy, sápatag,
Furcsa ruhád, s hosszú hajad,
Ünnepélyes vagy..., s hallgatag!


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Csak alszik ő! S kívánhatom:
Óvja álmát, mely mély nagyon,
Legszentebb égi oltalom.
Teljen malaszttal szobája,


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

S búskomor érzetű ágya;
Istenhez esdek: szép szemét
Zárja örökkön, mert e lét,
Most szellemek útjára tért.


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Még alszik ő! S kívánhatom:
Hosszú álmát, mely mély nagyon,
Kerülje féreg-ártalom!
Messzi erdőn, hol köd szitál,


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Boltíves kripta várja már. 
Szárnyas kapuja, mint szokott,
Diadalmasan csapkod ott. 
Múlt gyászt ekhózik, szenvedést,


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Sok nagy családi temetést -
Gyermekként járt itt: rémítő
Síremlék állong, síri kő…
Mit kaviccsal dobált meg ő.


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

S lám, most e kripta tárul ott,
S nem kelt már több visszhangzatot;


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

Szegény kis fattyú - elmerül,
S Halál sóhajt föl legbelül.


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

*köszönet*

Nehezen boldogulok, de az oldal rengeteg segítséget nyújt majd a későbbiekben számomra.


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

1


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Hasznos anyanyelvi játékokra bukkantam.


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Ez


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

A szövegek irodalmi elemzése tetszik.


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

egy


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Kedves, dr_dokky!
Te is próbálkozol?


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Pénzügyes gyakorlati napló érdekelne! Ha valakinek van valamilyen anyaga kérem jelezzen.


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

nagyon


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Évácskák írta:


> Kedves, dr_dokky!
> Te is próbálkozol?


 Ismerjük egymást netán valahonnan kedves Évácskák?


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Házi kedvencekből macskák érdekelnek!


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Hogyan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Nem csak azt hittem te is regisztrálni próbálsz, mert én azzal küszködök.


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Én is csak próbálom


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

14


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Keresek egy tanító kollegát!


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

jó


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Már csak 5 bejegyzésre van szükségem


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Dokky! Nem tudsz segíteni?


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Én is most regisztrálok. Csak írogatni kell ide szépen 20x.


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

3


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Igazi doki vagy?


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Plussz két nap és elvileg OK.


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Igen.


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Meg van a 20


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

ötlet


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Meg lehet kérdezni milyen doktor?


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Akkor kész vagy.;-)


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Fog.


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Ha meg van a 20 teljes értékű felhasználók vagyunk?


----------



## Évácskák (2011 Január 24)

Köszönöm a válaszokat! További jó böngészést a canadahun.com-on!


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

1


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

2


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

óvónő vagyok és segítséget kérek a buvárkodáshoz


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

arra


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

hogy


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

Köszi ezt a topikot...


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

összeszedjük


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

a


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

5


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

20


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

...nagyon hasznos...


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

hozzászólást.


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Köszönet


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

érte


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

és informatív


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

az


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Köszöntelek benneteket!


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

adminoknak!


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

egyben innovatív


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Már esteledik


----------



## dr_dokky (2011 Január 24)

Megvan a 20!


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

más fórumokon is


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Lassan csinálni kell a vacsorát a családnak


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

be kellene vezetni


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Ügyes vagy Dokky.


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

egy kicsit vicces is


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Fogorvos vagy?


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

amúgy nagyon tetszik az olda


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

köszi


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

hehe....20 másodperc akkor hosszabban írok


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

mennyi minden történik a világban 20 másodperc alatt


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Már nemsok kell nekem sem..


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

nagy a verseny


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

ki éri el előbb


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Itt aztán megy az élet!


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Kint aztán hideg van most tapasztaltam


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Kint aztán hideg van most tapasztaltam


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Jól haladunk..


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Bár kicsit lassú ez a laptop


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

De , én nem versenyzek..


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Már csak 3-om kell


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

Haladunk..


----------



## annya (2011 Január 24)

20!!!!!!!További szép estét neked


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

pörögnek az események


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

már csak kevés


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

jajj...de kevés


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

értem...


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

kettőőőő


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 24)

heellóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

abcd és egy...


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 24)

kezdet kezdete


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Akkor szaporodjon.


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 24)

nehéz


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

Szeretettel


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

üdvözlök


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

mindenkit


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

az


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

oldalon.


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

Türelmetlenül


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

várom,


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

hogy


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

böngészhessek


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

az oldalaitokon


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

és én is


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Én is próbálkozom


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

csatlakozhassam


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

hozzátok


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

Már csak 14


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

megoszthassam


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

13


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

veletek


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

12


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

az én anyagaimat


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

remélem


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

elérni a limitet.


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

10


----------



## kvjulia (2011 Január 24)

ti is hasznosnak


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

9


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

kell még


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

megvan a fele


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

hat en is azt varom mar...


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

100 ft-nak


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

na most


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

6


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

kuldok meg egy parat


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

5


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

4


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

50 a fele


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

hol lehet itt megkoszonni az uzit?


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

3


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

2


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

1


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

???


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Szuzka írta:


> hol lehet itt megkoszonni az uzit?



Klikk a köszönöm gombra!


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

És megvan!!!!


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

szerintem hagyok holnapra is egy parat


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

eddig en zsak beidez gombot lattam


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

csak xd


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

szép


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

üdvözlet


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

mindenkinek


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

sok


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Kép is sikerült!


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

érdekes


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

hasznos


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

érthető


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

különleges


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

segítség


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

jó


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

barangolást


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

kivánok


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

aranyos a malac


----------



## Bogarbandita (2011 Január 24)

:!:


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

majd meglesz 48 ora letelte utan


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Piszok lassú a fórum. Csak szenvedek!


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

xd


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

eleg lassu...


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Szuzka! Te Újvidéken laksz?


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Az igaz. Mindig ilyen, vagy csak néha?


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

nem,Zentan


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Wendriner írta:


> Az igaz. Mindig ilyen, vagy csak néha?



Gondolom, ezt csak az öregek tudják.


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

nem ,Zentan


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

na meg 2


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Ha mindig ilyen, nem biztos, hogy itt öregszem meg én is.


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Szuzka írta:


> nem,Zentan



Ott még nem jártam. Szép a Tisza part.


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Csakcsak összejön a húsz.  lehet, hogy ezek terhelik le az oldalt.


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

hat most meg csak ki kell varni a 48 orat


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Már, csak kettőt kell aludni!


----------



## Szuzka (2011 Január 24)

igen ,eleg szep


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Két ebookot is találtam, amire nagyon fáj a fogam.


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

tíz


----------



## kicsiusa (2011 Január 24)

smiley


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Meg mégegy Szmáj Lee:


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 24)

Még holnap feldobok pár ebookot, és megvan a húsz.


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Ez az első hsz-em, már csak 19 kell!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Elsősorban a mesebolt album miatt regisztráltam ide, de lehet, hogy más is érdekelni fog.


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Ez már 2 volt, és mire ezt leírom már meglesz a 3. is!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Sokat kell beszélni/írni ehhez a 20 hsz-hoz!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

De a cél érdekében megteszem!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

14 kell még...


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

2x3+1=


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Várnom kell, mert túl gyorsan akartam küldeni a következő üzit.


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

3x3=


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Már csak 10 kell és indítom a letöltést!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Nagyon régen hallottam a mesebolt albumát, már alig várom!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Gyerekként még bakeliten hallgattam.


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

De ha összejön a 20 hsz.


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

akkor letöltöm a számokat és


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

kiírom CD-re!


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Már lassan a finishben vagyok, még 4 kell


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

visszaszámlálás: T-4....


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

.......3.......


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

.........2...........


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

............1..........


----------



## markovichmilan (2011 Január 24)

Megvaaaaan! Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Vegyész Ali (2011 Január 25)

*123*

:butt:


----------



## Vegyész Ali (2011 Január 25)

markovichmilan írta:


> Megvaaaaan! Köszi a lehetőséget!


?


----------



## Vegyész Ali (2011 Január 25)

*!*

!


----------



## Vegyész Ali (2011 Január 25)

%!


----------



## Vegyész Ali (2011 Január 25)

=8)


----------



## Vegyész Ali (2011 Január 25)

(8=


----------



## gothy (2011 Január 25)

ezt is köszönjük


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

20


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

19


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

18


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## nefelejcsel (2011 Január 25)

:77:1


----------



## Wendriner (2011 Január 25)

14?


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Három Te leszel a párom


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Négy,te kis kutya hová mégy?


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Öt érik a tök


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Hat hasad a pad


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Hét süt a pék


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

8 üres a polc


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

hanem tiszta vidd vissza...


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Ha nem tiszta


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

majd a cica megissza.


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

janka71 írta:


> hanem tiszta vidd vissza...


 
Majd a cica megissza!

Már csak pár db hiányzik!


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Pontosabban már csak 4 hiányzik!


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Már csak 3....:0:


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

akkor kezdjünk valami mást...
Virágéknál ég a világ...


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Húúúúú-ha már csak ketttőőőőő!


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Vigyázz,kész, tűűűűűűűűz!


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

sütik már a rántott békát...


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

zime zummmmm


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

Ez meg csak azért ,hogy tuti legyen!:``:


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

X2


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

rece-fice


----------



## Akvamarinne (2011 Január 25)

janka71 írta:


> zime zummmmm


 
recefice,bummm-bummm-bummm


----------



## janka71 (2011 Január 25)

Akvamarinne írta:


> Ez meg csak azért ,hogy tuti legyen!:``:


 
de még két napot ki kell bírnod....:..:


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 25)

gladióla


----------



## Manyasa (2011 Január 25)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Kezdődjék hát a begyűjtés...


----------



## szaberka (2011 Január 25)

miért


----------



## apa64 (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok és szép napot mindenkinek innen Budapestről, jelenleg -8fok van nálunk! Most nem esik a hó))


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

33


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

Bogarbandita írta:


> barangolást


 qw


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

hide[HIDE]hide[/HIDE]


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

[HIDE]hide[/HIDE]


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

[hide]hide[/hide]


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

> quote


quote


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

*bold*


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

4s


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)




----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

>:


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)




----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)




----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Már december óta bejelentkeztem, s azóta nem gyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Az az igazság, hogy nem is nagyon tudom, hogyan kell, vagy hogy működik.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Most mindegyik mondatom 1 hoszászólásnak számít, vagy elég lenne csak 20 leütés?


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Esetleg 20 napon keresztül mindig írjak valamit?


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Vagy talán nem lenne mindez elég amiket itt összeírtam?


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Mert valójában nagyon szeretnék már bekapcsolódni ehhez az oldalhoz.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Nagyon sok értékes embert és érdekes témákat találtam, s ezeket fel szeretném használni, esetleg fejleszteni.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Köszönöm.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Ha holnap sem lehetek tag, újra írom ezeket, míg valaki megunja...


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

:smile:


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Azt hiszem tudom már hogy működik


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Most látom ott baloldalt, hogy ez a 20. üzenetem.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Remélem igaz, s nem kell többet ide írjak.


----------



## ksz_marika (2011 Január 25)

Köszönöm, köszönöm, köszönöm.


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Január 25)

nincs mit


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

első


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

*20 hozzaszolas*

Nem ertem,milyen temaban kell irnom 20 hozzaszolast,hogy allando tag lehessek!


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Nem értem az egészet.





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

második


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

harmadik


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

Most mar ertem


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

negyedik


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Elég nehezen értem én is.




szatmaki írta:


> Nem ertem,milyen temaban kell irnom 20 hozzaszolast,hogy allando tag lehessek!


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

ötödik


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Te is hozzászólásokat gyűjtesz?





hulk00 írta:


> negyedik


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

hatodik
csak gyűjtsétek és menni fog


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Üdvözöllek.




hulk00 írta:


> ötödik


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Elég lassan megy.


hulk00 írta:


> hatodik
> csak gyűjtsétek és menni fog


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

hetedik


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Te is most gyűjtöd?



hulk00 írta:


> hatodik
> csak gyűjtsétek és menni fog


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

lassan, de ez már a nyolcadik


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

kilencedik


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Nem akar gyarapodni!


hulk00 írta:


> hetedik


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

*Ez a harmadik uzenet*

[qu
'
ote=Moti Erzsike;2735788]Nem értem az egészet.[/quote]

ez a harmadik uzenet


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

de de menni fog tizedik


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

Ma már nem érek rá.



hulk00 írta:


> lassan, de ez már a nyolcadik


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

tizenegyedik


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

Ez a 4. uzenetem


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

tizenkettő


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

deka tria


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

Itt az5. uzenetem


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

deka tessera


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

deka pende


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

Hatodik


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

7.uzenet


----------



## Kerol (2011 Január 25)

:!:


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

8.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

9.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

10.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

11.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

12.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

13.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

14.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

15.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

16.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

17.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

18.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

19.uzenet


----------



## szatmaki (2011 Január 25)

20.uzenet


----------



## akantusz (2011 Január 25)

Szevasztok!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Január 25)

Jóestét!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

*Kezdő hozzászólás*

Hellóztok!
Szeretnék teljesíteni 20 hozzászólást, de fogalmam sincs hogyan lehetne! Pedig, ha tudnám, hogy mi a téma, csudijó hozzászólásaim lennének!
Na lássuk, miből lesz a cserebogár?


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Hellóztok!
Képzeljétek, megjelent az üzenetem! Hogy csináltam???


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Hellóztok!
Mivel nem indíthatok új témát: hát üdvözlet mindenkinek!
És jó étvágyat az ebédhez Kanadában!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Jó estét Akantusz!
Nektek is jó étvágyat, persze a vacsorához!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
Nálunk 0 C körül van, vajon mennyi lehet most Montreálban (Fahrenheitben?)?


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

O K
Szóljon az üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Először is üdvözlet a Kanadai Magyarok Fórumának!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Téli üdvözlet és újévi jókívánság Pécsről!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Vagyis üdvözlet mindenkinek Magyarországról!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Másod sorban üdvözlet a magyaroknak bárhol a világon!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Természetesen üdvözlet a magyarországi magyaroknak is!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Üdvözlet Akantusznak is, bár még nem olvasta!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Ha ez így megy tovább, tényleg mindenkinek üdvözletem!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Helló Vancouveriek! Mi újság nálatok?


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Nyugaton (Alaska felé) még talán jó reggelt kell mendani?


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Itt nálunk bizony már sötét van!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Üdvözlő üzeneteim kétségtelenül láthatóak!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Vajon látják ezt Kanadában is?
Ha igen, legyenek üdvözölve!


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Végül: üdvözlet magamnak is !


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

király, hogy valaki erre is gondolt! Köszönjük!


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

abcde


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

Hello Tridosha látom te is kihasználod a "sületlenségekről" szóló fórum lehetőségeit


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

Neveld meg! Nagyon tanulékony minden kutya


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

*Canadahun*


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

nekem bischonom van


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

Király hogy mindneki beírhat akármit


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

*Nekem spáncsim *


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

Van még 12


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

Bár annyira lusta


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

*nekem csak 4 *


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

szuper


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

Neked is lassu picit?


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

mert nekem egy kicsit az


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

Jó szórakozást az oldalon!!
Érezd jól magad!


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

honnan tudom mennyit kell még beírni?:


----------



## timcsike21 (2011 Január 25)

Mennyit kell várni,hogy aktív legyek? a 20 üzenet megvolt, már pár éve tag is vagyok akkor meddig kell még várni?


----------



## Tams852 (2011 Január 25)

Hát akkor sorry Te vagy az aki sosem lesz tag...


----------



## Tams852 (2011 Január 25)

pár éve??? nem jöttek a gondolatok akkor ha csak most jött össze a 22  csak így tovább...


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1251


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1252


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

abcde


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1253


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1254


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

*üzenetgyűjtés*

Számoljak?


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

18


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1255


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

19


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1256


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

20


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1257


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

nyolc, a változatosság kedvéért...


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

kilenc...


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

tííííííz...


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1258


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

tizenkettő egy tucatnyi...


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

13.....


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1259


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

14.....


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

tizenöt......


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

16.....


----------



## mosonka (2011 Január 25)

1260


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

17.....


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

tizennyolc.....


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

19....mindjárt megvan és már csak 2 napot kell várnom....


----------



## klerili (2011 Január 25)

20....ez már ráadás üzenet....és még két nap...


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Még sok hozzászólás kell....


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Nekem két komondorom van


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Ők egy pár.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

A lány most éppen tüzel.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

A nyáron 8 kiskutyát adtunk oda 7 gazdának.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Most nem szeretnénk kiskutyákat,de...


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

nem tudjuk hogyan akadályozzuk meg a légyottot.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Imádom őket,


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Megkötni nem szeretnénk őket.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Valaki, vmilyen tanácsot...???


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Az egyik kiskutyát anyukáméknak adtuk.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Igazi vasgyúró.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Hatalmas nagy, pedig még 6 hónapos.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

Hófehér.


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

olyan, mint 1 hógolyó


----------



## enimacs (2011 Január 25)

fekete gomb szemekkel


----------



## FatuHiva (2011 Január 25)

nekem megvan a 20 mégsem tudok letölteni....


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

Akkor kezdjük a 20 hozzászólást. Asszem ez olyan lesz mint a twitter XD


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

FatuHiva írta:


> nekem megvan a 20 mégsem tudok letölteni....



rem élem én nem járok így :


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

sose megy semmi értelmes a tv-ben....ezért kell olvasni!!!


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

miért van az, hogy sosem találom amit keresek? T____T


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

jó lenne egy ebook reader is az összegyűjtött kis könyvtárhoz...mondjuk egy amazon kindley vagyx mi a neve...

*álmodozik*


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

jaj de sok ez a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

hogy mondod motorbicikli visszafele?


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

ilkicibrotom


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

ez a "beidéz" majdnem olyan, mintha bíróságra kéne menni, nem? XD


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

hmm..hmmm...már 22:29


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

na már a felét lefutottam a távnak XD


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

zzz~~~~ lehet lassan aludni kéne mán


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

azthitten csak én fagyok itthon /pill, de úgy tűnik a gépem is


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

harcikakas ackióban


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

milkacsokiiii


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

mood: unatkozó titkárnő


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

"tinta könyvkiadó".....elmés név


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

"Van valaki odakint?"


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

random random...de már a finishben XD


----------



## Tiril (2011 Január 25)

2270 oldal???  hát....nem semmi....bár ha mindenki 20 bejegyzést ír....


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Syrius:
Örvény

Vágyok a temetőre – vágyom
Sírokban fekvőkre – sírok
Mert ők, holtnak hívnak engem, igazán
Kérésüknek kell engednem, ne várjanak rám


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Útra kelek én most
Már nem vagyok álmos
A híd alatt örvény forog, kavarog
Még egy perc, egy ugrás aztán, belezuhanok


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Hát most mire várok
Csaknem alva járok
Megyek, hiszen múlik itt csak az időm
Talán futja új álomra maradék erőm


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Mégis ragyog a napfény
Mégsem halhatok meg én
Vár engem az álmomban sok jó barát
Elalszom, hogy végre halljam lelkem szavát


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

A fenti vers a “Széttört Álmok” szvit negyedik része. 
Szövegét írta: Molnár András Imre és Tálas Endre


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Syrius:
Virágtánc

Szivárványon túl
van birodalmam


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

tücsök zenéje
fegyverem és hatalmam


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Esőt sír az ég
zeng a madárdal


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Íme eljött hát
a hét lilafarkú pillangó


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

táncol egy csalán
Elszállok vágyam pillangóival


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Íme eljött hát
e két pillangó


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Íme táncolnak
Sápadt arcú virágok


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Íme rámborul
bíborvörös csönd,


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

köszi


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

mint tollpehely
Szállok a magasba széllel


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

koszesz


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

virágok ringatnak
Elszállok vágyam pillangóival


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

kösz


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

tenksz


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

thanky


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

A fenti "Virágtánc" a “Széttört Álmok” szvit ötödik része. 
Szövegét írta: Molnár András Imre és Verbényi József


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

tenkes


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

Szívesen..


----------



## csaszi007 (2011 Január 26)

...akkor is, ha nem engem illet....


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

thank you


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

thx


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

thanx


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

thenksz


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

ok


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

jaó


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1kettő


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1három


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1four


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1five


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1sziksz


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1nyóc


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

1nine


----------



## yagaya (2011 Január 26)

20


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

Erik a szolo


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

hajlik a vesszo


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

bodor a levele


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

ket


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

szegeny


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

legeny


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

szantani


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

menne


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

de


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

nincsen


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

kenyere


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

van


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

voroshagyma


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

a


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

tarisznyaban


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

keseru


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

magaban


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

szolgalegenynek


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

hej


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

a szegenynek


----------



## evergreen76 (2011 Január 26)

de keves


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

megpróbálom


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

így egyszerűbb


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

pedig a szóláncokkal is jót szórakoztam


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)




----------



## ditke82 (2011 Január 26)

**

Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Január 26)

sziasztok


----------



## bagnes (2011 Január 26)

a mosoly ingyen van, de megfizethetetlen


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 1


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 2


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 3


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 4


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 5


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 6


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 7


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 8


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 9


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 10


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 11


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 12


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 13


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 14


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 15


----------



## zituss (2011 Január 26)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat 16
Elismerem ez a sorozat nem volt túl kreatív


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Zituss én is ezen dolgozok.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Nálunk szakad a hó.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

A belső béke csak akkor tud létrejönni,amikor az elvárás megszünik.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

A belső béke olyan béke,amely a szereteten alapszik.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Próbálok belevinni valami értelmeset is.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

A meditáció az önkontrol magas iskolája.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

A meditáció az ember veleszületett tulajdonsága.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Az olyan ember aki egy kicsit is tud koncentrálni,a meditáció egy játék.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Egyre jöbban szakad a hó.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

"Ne vádold a világot,hanem tedd jobbá."


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Minden pillanatban jobbá téve önmagad."


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

"Tegnap okos voltam, meg akartam vátoztatni a világot.


----------



## Réci93 (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## Réci93 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## Domihh (2011 Január 26)

abc


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

"Ma bölcs vagyok, és meg akarom változtatni önmagamat."


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Január 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


nem tudok letölteni, nem találom a nevem, így az alatta lévő számlálót sem. Na majdcsak....


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Zircen esik?


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

Aha, látom a nevem. vajon a köszönet is beleszámít a 20-ba? Nagyon kellene egy mellékletletöltés, na dolgozzunk, ne siránkozzunk.


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

azt nem tudom, de Bp XI-ben már nem


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Üzenet rész az szerintem mert ott emelkedik a szám én is most keztem.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Hajdudorogon már 10 cm esett.


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

Most már tiszta minden, látok mindent, csak kitartás 20-ig


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

18-at ir ki az üzenetre remélem ez az ami kell.


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

mégegy köszi


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Neked is Lizsi.


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

mindjárt kiderül, benne van-e a köszi is


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Tegnap még nem engedett a fórumba.


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

Ez nagyon klassz ötlet, nem lesznek szétoffolva a topikok.


----------



## bertibácsi (2011 Január 26)

*Segítség!!!!*

Nekem Casio wk 3300-as van.Töltöttem le a számítógépről sd kártyára midi fájlokat,de nem tudom hogy kell bevinni a szintibe.Ehhez kérnék segítséget.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Megnézted?


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

Köszi


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

Hát azért még így is melós


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

Igyekszem, igyekszem, hogy a húsz meglegyen...


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

ajaj, van 9 üzenet, 11 köszi, és mindig nem tudom letölteni a kököjszit. Akkor még próbálok pár üzenetet összedobni. Most volt az antikváriumban az eredeti kiadás 6000-ért! amit nem is tudtam leellenőrizni, hogy az első 1939-es-e, és már elkelt. nagyon szeretném megnézni az itt mellékeltet


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

Egyedem begyedem, tengertánc


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Próbáld a zenész klubba ott láttam ilyen témákat tegnap.


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

Hozzászólok


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

hozzászólok 15


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

hozzászólok 16


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

kiss13


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

hozzászólok 17


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

hozzászólok 18


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Január 26)

hozzászólok 19


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

segitseget varok, nem tudok tolteni az oldalrol...


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

ja nincs eleg hozzaszolasom2


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Szerintem csak holnap enged letölteni de nem vagyok benne biztos mert olvastam a fórumon hogy 48 óra után meg a 20 hozzászólás után de nem biztos.


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

:..:16


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas3


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas4


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

:wink:17


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas5


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas6


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

:!:19


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

20


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Itt gyüjthetel hozzászólást.


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas7


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas8


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

:23:Ráadás


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Január 26)

Szevasztok nekem meg van.


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

Most mi van vajon, ki tudja?

"Lizsi, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte."


----------



## Lizsi (2011 Január 26)

Pedig csak kattintottam a mellékelt pdf-re, amit már nagyon szeretnék látni!


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas9


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas10


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas11


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas12


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas13


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas14


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas15


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas16


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas17


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas18


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas19


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

hozzaszolas20 Huuuuu...........


----------



## ildiko.deak (2011 Január 26)

ja mar tulteljesitettem...


----------



## ZSolzsol (2011 Január 26)

Azt látom,


----------



## ZSolzsol (2011 Január 26)

hogy


----------



## ZSolzsol (2011 Január 26)

megvan!A 20 ))))


----------



## violagamba (2011 Január 26)

köszönöm


----------



## violagamba (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## violagamba (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Irány a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Sajnos visszajött a tél....


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Pedig azt hittem itt a tavasz...


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Nagyon szeretem a sci-fi könyveket


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Nekem is van sok e-könyvem.


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Remélem más is örül majd ezeknek.


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Bár a monitor elég kikészíti a szemem,ha sokat olvasok.


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

köszönöm!


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

jó az ötlet!


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

a kerestszemes minta engem is érdekel!


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

és az én kutyám is rosszcsont.


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

De sokszor nem tudom abbahagyni az olvasást.


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

a tiéd milyen fajta?


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

enyém tacskó


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Samunak hívják.


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

A tiédnek mi a neve?


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Hiába, egy jó könyv sokkal jobban leköt mint akármelyik film.


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Miben rosszalkodik?


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Enyém rágcsálja a cipőmet


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

már 4 lábtörlőt tépet szét


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

és 2 kistakaróját


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Kicsit furcsa magamnak írogatni


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

meg 4 plüssállatkáját, amivel játszott


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

De nem akarok számokat elküldeni


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

hát írj nekem, kedves Bubu!


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

és Maci is, bocs!


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Kint az etetőben gubbaszt egy feketerigó


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Miért van két neved?


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Halihó! Maci and Bubunak írok!!!
Nálunk két cinke és 4 veréb falatozik a dióból


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

az etetőben


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Na jó. Búcsúzom, mert nem jön válasz.


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Üdv! Maci vagyok csak, Bubu csak a regisztrálás miatt kell... Túl sok szimpla Maci van errefelé


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Bocsi! Kicsit nehézkesen írok.


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Nálunk a rigók elég gyakran érvényesítik testi fölényüket


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Megfigyelted, hogy a cinkék sosem ülnek be az etetőbe, hanem visszaszállnak a faágak közé


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Bocsánat Trisundari ha úgy tűnt nem reagálok pedig csak lassan írok.


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

na még pár hozzászólás csupán


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

néha egész érdekes madarak is meglátogatják a madáretetőnket


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Hűha két hozzászólás off


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

mégsem


----------



## maci&bubu (2011 Január 26)

Na megyek megsütöm a hurkát!


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

a1


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

h3


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

h4


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

uzenet


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

írok


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

még


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

egy


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

párat


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

ma is...


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

ide is írok valamit


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

és még valamit


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

és még egyet


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

xleki írta:


> ma is...


 Szia!


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

még 9


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## Nacso7 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## Nacso7 (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## Nacso7 (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

abc


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

kettö


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

három


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

négy


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

öt


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

hat


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

hét


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

nyolc


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

kilenc


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tíz


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenegy


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenkettö


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenhárom


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizennégy


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenöt


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenhat


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenhét


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizennyolc


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

tizenkilenc


----------



## niki. (2011 Január 26)

Nagyon köszönöm. Üdv Niki.


----------



## bekuszuszka (2011 Január 26)

blablablablablablablablablablabla


----------



## bekuszuszka (2011 Január 26)

kjlikhutzhvzfthctrhcgztf


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 26)

Háromezernégyszázhuszonkilenc


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

telisteli rakjuk.


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

Amit érzünk, amit szólnánk,


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

vidám dalba öntjük,


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

édesanyát énekszóval


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

szívből felköszöntjük!


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

szép ez a vers


----------



## depiinke (2011 Január 26)

nekem tetszik!


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

szép estét


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

nekem is tetszik


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

még kell 18


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

abcd


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

nekem kuvaszom van


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

nagyon kezelhetetlen kutya


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

önfejű


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

megy a saját feje után


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

nem akar szót fogadni


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

nagyon védi a területét


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

még egy bogarat sem tűr meg


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

állandóan ugat


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

az előzú kuvaszom nyugodtabb volt


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

a tűzijátékkor nem lehetett megnyugtatni


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

egy éves


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

jó házőrző


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

nem lehet a kerítéshez menni közel


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

félnek tőle az emberek


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

szereti a család


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

biztonságot jelent


----------



## neczi (2011 Január 26)

üdvözlet


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

köszönöm


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

nekem is van kutyám


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

3 éves


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

Mancs a neve


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

okos


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

és rossz


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

aranyos


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

barátságos


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

szép


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

ja amúgy németjuhász


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

az én kis barátom


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

szeretem


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

sokat játszunk


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

és sétálunk a réten


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

elég nagy udvarunk van


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

vagyis inkább az ő birodalma


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

amit talál szétrág


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

egy kicsit finnyás


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

a krumplit nem szereti


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

de labdázni annál inkább


----------



## kisbucsics (2011 Január 26)

a legjobb kutyus


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Nekem is van egy kutyám


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Méghozzá Nérónak hívják


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

De nem azért mert tud CD-t írni


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Hanem mert császári a megjelenése


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Ha már a császárnál tartunk


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

van két császárskorpióm is


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Veszélyes állatok


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Mármint inkább a mérgük veszélyes


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Az sem rám hanem a tücskökre amit kajálnak


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

szegényeket mindig sajnálom


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Nem a skorpiókat, hanem a tücsköket


----------



## k2007 (2011 Január 27)




----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

jó regelt


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

18


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

19


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

halihó 20


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

jó reggelt mindenkinek ezen a havas reggelen!


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

új vagyok még itt, s az előre jutásra hajazok


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

tegnap olvastam egy igazán jó könyvet


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

mit is írjak még?


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

)))))))))


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

SzevasztoK!


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

hasznos dolgokat láttam a fórumban


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

JÓ Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Próbálok 20


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

írni kell már nincs olyan sok


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

hozzászólást


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

már csak 13 kell


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

regisztrálni


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

mármint hozzászólás


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

de közben


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

aranyos vagy


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

hogy rajtam tartod a szemed!


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

reggelizem is


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Jó tudni


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

szurkolok mindenkinek


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

hogy nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

hogy mihamarabb 20 legyen


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

hol tartok?


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

nem én is vagyok még


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Nálunk rossz az idő


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

az előbbid volt a 10.


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

de végül is tél van


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

itt se jobb, bár nem esik most


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

hát igen...


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

milyen is lehetne?


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

A baj, csak,


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

fura lenne 30 fok felett


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

hogy a lányok a családban


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

betegek!


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

lassan befejezem


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Én kiegyeznék a 30 fokban is


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

sajnálom


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

a jót meg lehetne szokni


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

juppi, megvan a 20.


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

a reggelim már megvolt


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

az biztos, mindjárt megvagy te is


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Nem mondod? Pedig úgy belejöttem!


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Még hajtok


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

írj még egyet


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

de közben iszom egy kávét


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

vagy előbb gyűjtsek?


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Igazad lehet!


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Csak úgy gyűlnek az oldalak!


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Nem bírtam idegekkel


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

kavartam kévét kutyafuttában keverem és nyelem


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

most olvassam vissza ,hogy meg van -e?


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Szerintem megvan és kész!


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

De figyelmetlen vagyok! Hisz számol az oldal! Na akkor Üdvözlöm magam ezen fórumon. Szevasz ysty


----------



## kun176 (2011 Január 27)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## kun176 (2011 Január 27)

Mára ennyi, holnap folyt.köv.


----------



## pusztaiz (2011 Január 27)

Köszi a hasznos tanácsot!


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Akkor szerezzük meg a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.
Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály;
annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát;
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,
erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,
s mi föntről pusztítandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,
piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,
s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,
ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,
de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,
világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

*Csokonai Vitéz Mihály*
A REMÉNYHEZ

Földiekkel játszó
Égi tűnemény,
Istenségnek látszó
Csalfa, vak Remény!
Kit teremt magának
A bóldogtalan,
S mint védangyalának,
Bókol úntalan. —
Síma száddal mit kecsegtetsz?
Mért nevetsz felém?
Kétes kedvet mért csepegtetsz
Még most is belém?
Csak maradj magadnak!
Bíztatóm valál;
Hittem szép szavadnak:
Mégis megcsalál.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Kertem nárcisokkal
Végig űltetéd;
Csörgő patakokkal
Fáim éltetéd;
Rám ezer virággal
Szórtad a tavaszt
S égi boldogsággal
Fűszerezted azt.
Gondolatim minden reggel,
Mint a fürge méh,
Repkedtek a friss meleggel
Rózsáim felé.
Egy híjját esmértem
Örömimnek még:
Lilla szívét kértem;
S megadá az ég.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Jaj, de friss rózsáim
Elhervadtanak;
Forrásim, zőld fáim
Kiszáradtanak;
Tavaszom, vígságom
Téli búra vált;
Régi jó világom
Méltatlanra szállt.
Óh! csak Lillát hagytad volna
Csak magát nekem:
Most panaszra nem hajolna
Gyászos énekem.
Karja közt a búkat
Elfelejteném,
S a gyöngykoszorúkat
Nem irígyleném.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Hagyj el, óh Reménység!
Hagyj el engemet;
Mert ez a keménység
Úgyis eltemet.
Érzem: e kétségbe
Vólt erőm elhágy,
Fáradt lelkem égbe,
Testem főldbe vágy.
Nékem már a rét hímetlen,
A mező kisűlt,
A zengő liget kietlen,
A nap éjre dűlt. —
Bájoló lágy trillák!
Tarka képzetek!
Kedv! Remények! Lillák! —
Isten véletek!

*(1803)*


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Ady Endre
A FÖL-FÖLDOBOTT KŐ

Föl-földobott kő, földedre hullva,
Kicsi országom, újra meg újra
Hazajön a fiad.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Messze tornyokat látogat sorba,
Szédül, elbúsong s lehull a porba,
Amelyből vétetett.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Mindig elvágyik s nem menekülhet,
Magyar vágyakkal, melyek elülnek
S fölhorgadnak megint


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Tied vagyok én nagy haragomban,
Nagy hűtlenségben, szerelmes gondban
Szomorúan magyar.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Föl-fölhajtott kő, bús akaratlan,
Kicsi országom, példás alakban
Te orcádra ütök.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

És, jaj, hiába, mindenha szándék,
Százszor földobnál, én visszaszállnék
Százszor is, végül is.

*(1909)*


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

*Petőfi Sándor*
SZEPTEMBER VÉGÉN

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,
De látod amottan a téli világot?
Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.
Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár
S még benne virít az egész kikelet,
De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,
A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet…
Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!
Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,
Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?
Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre
Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?
S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,
Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## kacsagi (2011 Január 27)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,
Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!

*(Koltó, 1847. szeptember)*


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

első


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

2.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

4.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

5.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

7.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

8.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

9.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

10.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

11.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

12.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

13.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

14.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

15.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

16.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

17.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

18.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

19.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

20.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

21.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

22.


----------



## paul72 (2011 Január 27)

teszt


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

alma,körte,szilva,málna,barack


----------



## Rita65 (2011 Január 27)

*Köszi*

Köszönöm,igyekszem...


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

tanulás


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

nyelvtan


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

oktatás


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

társalgás


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

nyelvlecke


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

haladó


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

kezdő


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

digitális nyelvtanulás


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

képes nyelvkönyv


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

angol tesztfeladatok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

fordítás


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

egy labda is lehet tollas, mégsem madár


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

nyelvvizsga


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

szótár


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

angol regény


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

isten ujjai lefűrészelhetetlenek


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

*minden ember a maga szerencséjének a pogácsa!*


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

aki memphisi, járjon utána!


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

ajándék csónak ne nézd a lyukát!


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

vagy csávónak se


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

Igencsak jól jártak az elmúlt években azok, akik olyan környéken éltek, ahol a közterület megújításával igyekeztek jobbá, szebbé tenni a környezetet az önkormányzatok. A teljes rekonstrukciónak köszönhetően ugyanis felértékelődtek az ingatlanok, s az évekkel ezelőtt, az akkori piaci viszonyok között jó áron szerzett lakásokért ma jóval többet kérhetnek el tulajdonosaik, mint néhány esztendővel ezelőtt.:!:


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

Igencsak jól jártak az elmúlt években azok, akik olyan környéken éltek, ahol a közterület megújításával igyekeztek jobbá, szebbé tenni a környezetet az önkormányzatok. A teljes rekonstrukciónak köszönhetően ugyanis felértékelődtek az ingatlanok, s az évekkel ezelőtt, az akkori piaci viszonyok között jó áron szerzett lakásokért ma jóval többet kérhetnek el tulajdonosaik, mint néhány esztendővel ezelőtt.


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

ahová lépek játékterem


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

szöveges üzenet


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

álltam a peron és láttam egy vonat


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

egyél fasírt


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

A város és a köztér viszonya. A posztkommunista átmenet és a globalizáció kihívásait egy időben átélő Budapest számára kulcskérdés, hogy létrejön-e a városban a köztér klasszikus fogalma, az államilag ellenőrzött terekből kialakulnak-e a köz fenti definíciójának megfelelő terei, esetleg e köztereink kisajátítódnak, rossz esetben privát terekként vagy senkiföldjeként, jobb esetben kollektív terekként funkcionálnak-e tovább.


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

fasírt többesszáma? fák sírtak


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

hova mész?
kenyér


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

angol nyelv felsőfokon


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

:55:A város és a köztér viszonya. A posztkommunista átmenet és a globalizáció kihívásait egy időben átélő Budapest számára kulcskérdés, hogy létrejön-e a városban a köztér klasszikus fogalma, az államilag ellenőrzött terekből kialakulnak-e a köz fenti definíciójának megfelelő terei, esetleg e köztereink kisajátítódnak, rossz esetben privát terekként vagy senkiföldjeként, jobb esetben kollektív terekként funkcionálnak-e tovább.


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

mi az immunrendszer legerősebb szerve?
a birodalmi LÉPegető


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

minden jó ha a vége jó


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

kiss


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

ABC (ezt mondtátok)


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

hogyan csatlakozik az immunrendszer a testhez?
LÉPcsővel


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

tavasz magyarországon


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Harcolj! Vagy ne!*


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

több ötlet kellene


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

mit csinál az immunrendszer, ha találkozik az AIDS-el?
hát leLÉP


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

Ennyi értelmetlen hsz-t írni!


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

melyik szerv a legfontosabb a szaporodáshoz?
hát a lép biztos nem!
(kezdek kifogyni a lépes poénokból...)


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

eszek egy spenót, és iszok egy sprite


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

aki neml ép egyszerre nem kap rétest estére.....


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

átmentünk a vatikán


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

köszi almagul


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a sivatagi oroszlán


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a magyar honfoglalás


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

az előzővel már meg is volnánk...


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a székely honfoglalás


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a seculok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a keleti hunok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a kipcsákok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

a kunok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

az ugorok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

az újgúrok


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

Medve
Kiabál a székelyl egény az apjának:-Édeapám,fogtam egy medvét!
-Jól van fiam, hozd ide.
-Nem tudom,mert nem enged el.


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

"Okos"ló
Székely bácsi sakkozik a lovával. Ezt látva átszól a szomszéd:
-A csudába magának ilyen okos lova van?
Mire a székely gúnyosan:
-Ez okos? 4:2-re vezetek....


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

1234


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

4321


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

Odaszólnak a székelynek
A vonaton odaszólnak a székelynek:
-Bácsi húzza fel az ablakot.mert odakünn hideg van.
A székely felhúzza,denem tudja megállni szónélkül:
-No most künn meleg van-e?


----------



## gyorierika80 (2011 Január 27)

*Írj amit akarsz?*

Ez tényleg egy olyan fórum lehet, ahová azt írsz, amit akarsz?


----------



## gyorierika80 (2011 Január 27)

*Igen!*

Igen! Ez tényleg az. Ez akkor már a második hozzászólásom lesz!


----------



## almagul (2011 Január 27)

-János bácsi,hallotta? Olcsóbb lett a zab.Örvend-é?
-Örvendjen a ló.


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

4567


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

6543


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

7891


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

2354


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

9876


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

3456


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

9856


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

1423


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

1154


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

1267


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

4352


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

5647


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

7834


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

még csak 5


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

4


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

haha megvan


----------



## meli84 (2011 Január 27)

na még egy ráadás már úgy belejöttem...


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

Abc


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

abcq;reoinmqovn


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

2123456


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

Szólok


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

szevasztok


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

klmnop


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

űqőegpkm vro


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

ez a 8.


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

No 9


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

20-10=10


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

tizenegy


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

12.


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

kizgvrvtxte


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

éáűúőűáé


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

Eliuvbhucnefh fuhnfc q


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

16.


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

abcdef


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

már nem kell sokk


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

Na még kettő


----------



## szt.qki (2011 Január 27)

és kész


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Hozzászólok!*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Hozzászólok!*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Hozzászólok!*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Hozzászólok!:656:*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Hozzászólok!*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Hozzászólok! (tizennegyedik)
*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Újra hozzászólok!
*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Magamhoz szólok!*


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

*Szépen szólok magamhoz!*


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 27)

Remek


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 27)

Magamban beszélek?


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

Tizennyolcadszor szólok magamhoz! Köszönöm a remek biztatást!kiss


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

19!


----------



## kraki (2011 Január 27)

_*Húsz!!!*_


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 27)

ímhol ülök


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 27)

6


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 27)

7


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

hello


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

16


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

15


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

14


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

13


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

12


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

Szuper ez az oldal. Örülök hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

11


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

10


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

9


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

12, en nyertem


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

ugrás: 7


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

már csak 5


KindaEpic írta:


> 12, en nyertem


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

4


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

5


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

6


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

4 :d


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

7


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

8


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

9


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

10


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

11


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

1


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

12


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

0


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

és meg van


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

13


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

14


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

15


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

18


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

16


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

17


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

célegyenesben vagyok


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

és még1


----------



## Mauren (2011 Január 27)

Megvan!!!


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)




----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Egy


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Kettő


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Három


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Négy


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

harom


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

eleg lassan frissitek, lemaradok


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Öt


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Hat


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

het


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Hét


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Nyolc


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Kilenc


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Tíz


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## brejtike (2011 Január 27)

Köszi a tanácsot!


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

ketto, csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

123


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Három, várom a párom


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

456[hide]7[/hide]


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Négy, biz oda nem mégy


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Hat, hasad a pad


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

het, dorog az eg


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Öt, érik a tök


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

körte


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

nyolc, ures a polc


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

alma


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Hét, dörög az ég


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

kilenc, Kis Ferenc


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

ananááász


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

tiz, tiszta viz


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

makakoo


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

szőlő


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

hanem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a szamár megissza...


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

kokuszdio!


----------



## Rory71 (2011 Január 27)

Bocsi, ha nem...


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

6


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

csooki


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

valogatos csacsi, whiskeyt iszik


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

egy kis malac...


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

gyermek[lanc]furesz


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

szabad asszociacio


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

hinta


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

ez egy vegtelen ut


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

palinta


----------



## KindaEpic (2011 Január 27)

kakasnyaloka


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

1,2,3


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

4,5,6


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

7,8,9


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

10,11,12


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

13,14,15


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

16,17,18


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

19,20,21


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

6,5,4


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

és1


----------



## Eszto04 (2011 Január 27)

Köszönöm


----------



## reenus (2011 Január 27)

vééégeee


----------



## Eszto04 (2011 Január 27)

20


----------



## Eszto04 (2011 Január 27)

19


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

talan igy sikerul majd


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

azt a husz


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

tavoli celpontot


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

elerni majd


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

aivel olvashatova


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

valik majd


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

a varva vart


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

köszi


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

egy


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

hegy


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

megy


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

szembe


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

jön


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

egy


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

másik


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

hegy


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

ordítanak


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

ordasok


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

össze


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

ne


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

morzsoljatok


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

én


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

is


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

hegy


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

te


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

konyv


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

is


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

amit


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

a telen


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

ajanlott az egyi baratom


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

es aminek a cime


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

vaksag


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

saramango a szerzo


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

es kerestem a bookline


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

konyvei kozott


----------



## Gyibci (2011 Január 27)

hegy


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

de nem talaltam


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

ugyhogy ehhez a forrashoz


----------



## btodnka (2011 Január 27)

fordultam hogy megtalaljam


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 27)

unalmas hó


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

köszönöm


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

hideg van, én pedig könyveket szeretnék letölteni )


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

a pedagógia fórumotok is nagyon jó!


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

futok, futok kitartóan


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

írogatok, írogatok kitartóan


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

még 14


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

még 13 (bocsi, az egyik könyvből tanulnom kellene)


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

és 12


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

11


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

10 kilövésig


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

9


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

8


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

7


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

6


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

5


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

4


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

20


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

Ennek amúgy mi értelme? 19


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

18


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

17


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

16


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

15


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

nothing...


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

14


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

13


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

12


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

11


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

10


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

9


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

8


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

:12::12::12::12::12::12::12:7


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

6


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

5


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

4


----------



## Api04 (2011 Január 27)

Köszönöm


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

1


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

0


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

*Ismerkedési szokások*

A minap arról beszélgettem valakivel, hogy...


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

... mennyire el voltam tévedve régen. Ugyanis egy könyvben azt olvastam...


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

hogy nem illendő vonaton, villamoson, illetve bármi más közlekedési eszközön ismerkedni.


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

valami fantasztikusan el voltam tévedve.


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Ha tudtam volna, hogy ez csak egy szép elképzelés, akkor már annak idején is elkezdtem volna csajozni...


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Nagyszerű ez az oldal!


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Most már tudom, nem volt ez más, csak szép idealizmus, amely eltolta az ismerkedéseim kezdetét.


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Most már megragadnám az alkalmat, hiszen miért ne? Max ugyanott tartanék, ahol a leszólítás előtt.))


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Sajnos ez a húsz hozzászólás igy nehéz rögtön az elején, mert a bőségzavartól hirtelen minden gondolat elillán..


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

A másik az az üzemanyagkérdés, amiről szó van mostanában


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Imádlak Életem Szerelme! Embörkém...!


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Valami fantasztikus, hogy az olaj világpiaci ára másfél év alatt 44 dollárról felment 75-80 dollárra....


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

ennek következtében Magyarországon az üzemanyag átlagára 270-ről 310-re ment fel


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Az utóbbit ahová lehet bevésem... Első volt a szivem, aztán a világ vászna, fa törzse, folyó menti szikla, roskatag épület fala...


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Olya nehéznek tűnik ez a 20 hozzászólás egy ilyen fejből... A töklámpásban legalább ég valami, de az én fejemben...


----------



## nadudvarine (2011 Január 27)

*ghju*

abcde


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Igérem a világ népének lesznek még ettől értelmesebb közleményeim is...


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

most meg mi van? az olaj felmegy 75-ről 90-re és a 310-es benzinár 360-nál jár. Hogy is van ez? Mindezt megfejelve, hogy a forint a 295-os euro arfolyamrol erositett 274-re.


----------



## nadudvarine (2011 Január 27)

fesf


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Ezt mondjuk igy fölösnek is találom..


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Az emberkék első 20 hozzászólása úgyis értelmetlenség lesz..


----------



## nadudvarine (2011 Január 27)

lőköttség


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Mostanában olvastam, hogy megfilmesitik az Ender's Game-et


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

...és az ebola vírus!.. Az mekkora szívás  (Chandler)


----------



## nadudvarine (2011 Január 27)

szép


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

..igy csak terheljük a rendszert...


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

ez nálam legalább akkora szó, mint amikor megcsinálták a LOTR-et.


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

M i c i k e


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Szóval nagy. Viszont hallottam olyat is, hogy meg akarják csinálni a Mátrix 4-5-ot


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Már csak kilenc hozzászólás


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Remélem nem engedik


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Tisztára kitérnék a hitemből. Ami nincs


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

a pontos idő 22:07


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Nekem már csak 4 kell.


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Ez lehet valami pszichológiai vizsgálat?


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Megelőztél népje..


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Játszunk szóláncot! Én nyertem!


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Már rügyezek..


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Ezek szerint jön a tavasz...


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

Még hogy gyors hozzászólás...


----------



## Jansey (2011 Január 27)

és megvan a 20.


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Már csak 3 dkg szalámi..


----------



## Thali (2011 Január 27)

gyöngytyúk


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Ha lehet emelem poharam, ugyanis..


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Megvan!!


----------



## Thali (2011 Január 27)

Nekem vmiért olyan lassú ez a fórum..


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 27)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 27)

Rajzolással kapcsolatos könyvek érdekelnek.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 27)

Patchwork-el kapcsolatosak is.


----------



## 720 (2011 Január 27)

Üdv


----------



## Suzyka2011 (2011 Január 28)

*kutyusok*

nekem is van németjuhász és egy aranyos kis fekete palotakutyám


----------



## Suzyka2011 (2011 Január 28)

*hideg van*

nem akarnak kint maradni a kutyák, mert ők is fáznak


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

esik a hó nagy pelyhekben


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Szeretem amikor szépen esik a hó.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Nekünk 2 rotink van.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Az egyik már nagyon öreg.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Ezért kapott egy fiatal társat.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Így már ketten őrködnek.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

A kicsi kapott egy gumikacsát.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Sípolós fajtát.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Elneveztük Kadét-nak.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Mert bírja a kiképzést amit a kicsitől kap


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

jó neki, én már nehezen birom:55:


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

abc


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

def


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

ghi


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

jkl


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

mno


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

pqr


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

stu


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

vwx


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

ab


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

cd


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Már nem kell sok.


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

ef


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Csak az időt kell megvárni.


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

gh


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

ij


----------



## pirjan (2011 Január 28)

kl


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

valahanyadik


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

helló:shock::shock:


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

kilenc


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

tizennyolc


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Süt a nap.


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Ennyi. Megvan a 20.


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

dupla kávé croassannal


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

tizenkettő, eleredt az eső


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

20 is coming


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Január 28)

Itt is süt a nap!


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Január 28)

4?


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 28)

Hajrá.


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Január 28)

ötödik


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Január 28)

neked is!


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 28)

20


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Január 28)

éljen!


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Jó ez a lehetőség.


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Csak


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

nem


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

értem,


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

hogy


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 28)

kellemes napot


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

akkor


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

miért


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

van


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

reá


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

szükség?


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)




----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

:55:


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Hamarosan meglesz.


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Sok hasznos dolog található benne.


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Hajrá, hajrá!


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

20


----------



## saran (2011 Január 28)

Megvan, köszönöm!


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Bocsi, de nincs jobb ötletem...


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Ecc, pecc...


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

kimehetsz!


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Holnapután...


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

bejöhetsz!


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Cérnára,...


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

cinegére,...


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

ugorj cica...


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

az egérre!


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Fuss!/Huss! )


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Hát akkor mára ennyit.


----------



## Mariann970 (2011 Január 28)

Majd legközelebb folytatom. )


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

*tanár*

Pedagógus vagyok. Nagyon tetszik nekem ez az oldal.


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

*érdekes*

Sok érdedkes témát is találtam, alig várom, hogy leteljen a türelmi id&otilde;szakom.


----------



## kufa (2011 Január 28)

kösz a tippet


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

megint sikerült idetalálni


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Üdvözlök Mindenkiit!


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

majd csak összejön


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Már sokszor nézelődtem az oldalon, de még sosem volt energiám összegyűjtögetni a hszeket


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Most rászántam magam , és nekiálltam.


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

tehát 20 kéne


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Köszönet Zsuzsanna03-nak a tájékoztatásért!


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

üdv Istvánkirály62!


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Íme egy dalrészlet, amit a gyerekeim sokat énekelnek mostanában:


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Dó- egy domb, egy szép zöld domb


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Ré- egy régen látott rét


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Mí- egy em, egy hosszú í


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Szia Gyula!


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

na akkor előre


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Fá- a fák fölött az ég


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Szó- ez szórakoztató


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

nem lassítani


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

nem megállni


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

8


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

nem pihenni


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

mert


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

aki ezt kitalálta...


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Lá- és örül aki lát


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

ha megállsz


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Ti- ti tudjátok is már


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

sohase


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

hogy most


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

jön


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

újból


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

össze


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

itt


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

a 20


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

a


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

hozzászólás


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Dó


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

!


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

ezért


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

...és 20


----------



## tgyula01 (2011 Január 28)

no, sziasztok


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

nem


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

megállni


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

hanem


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

hurrá!


----------



## istvankiraly62 (2011 Január 28)

megvan a 20 ,lehet,hogy több is


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Ő jelentett számára mindent. Az egész világot. Mielőtt megismerte, fásultan csak a halált várta, most viszont kétségbeesetten élni akart. Miatta. Érte. Mindkettőjükért. És a jövőjükért.”


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Amíg nem találtál rám, halott voltam, bár lélegeztem. Világtalan voltam, bár láttam. Aztán eljöttél, és megsebzett lelkemet életre keltetted.”


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Szánalmas életének egyetlen boldog órája a hajnal volt, amit minden nap alig várt. Érezte a nap melegét a bőrén, beszívta a párás ködöt, és élvezte a napfényt. Ezek jelentették számára a boldogságot. “


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Néha az a legokosabb döntés, amit egy vezér hozhat, ha egy időre visszavonul a harctól. Amikor a veszteségek túl nagyok és a vereség egyértelmű, az egyetlen jó döntés, ha visszavonulót fújunk, és máskor folytatjuk a csatát. “


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Van úgy, hogy nem kell valakinek meghalnia ahhoz, hogy ne legyen többé része az életünknek.”


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Néha csak az a tudat tudja elviselhetővé tenni a poklot, hogy az ember már túl mélyen van benne ahhoz, hogy kiszabaduljon. “


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Néha az a legjobb orvosság a furcsaságra, ha azt színleljük, hogy minden rendben van. Vannak helyzetek, amikor a ´játsszuk-meg-magunkat-amíg-nem-tisztázunk-mindent´ az egyetlen célravezető módszer. “


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Az emberi fajt minden megrémíti, ami más, mint ők. Az egyetlen válaszuk pedig a harc. “


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Fájdalom költözött a szívébe, miközben érezte, mennyire szereti. Mély levegőt vett, és hagyta, hogy az édes elkeseredés betöltse a lelkét.”


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Az egyik kezedben azt tartod, amit tenni akarsz. A másikban egy kupac sz*rt. Nézd meg jól, és döntsd el, melyikkel kezdhetsz el most igazán valamit. “


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

“Néha az ember életét egy icipici apróság is meg tudja változtatni… vagy a másodperc töredéke… vagy egy kopogás az ajtón.”


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

_“Gyakran csak visszatekintve jövünk rá, hogy minden, ami velünk történt, pontosan úgy alakult, ahogy alakulnia kellett.”_


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1111


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

22222


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

33333


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

444444


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

5555


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

6666


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

_“Sokkal jobb, ha nem érdekel, mintha nem kapod meg. Az első megkönnyebbülés. A második viszont mázsás súlyú üresség.”_


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

7777


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

8888


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

9999


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1010


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

111111


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

_” Az élet megy tovább…még jóval azután is, hogy az élet öröme elillant”_


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1212


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1313


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

_” Vannak dolgok amelyek előre megvannak írva, néha azonban csak többszöri próbálkozás után tudjuk megvalósítani őket._


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1414


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1515


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1616


----------



## Elhaym (2011 Január 28)

Idézetek az FTT sorozatból voltak.


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1717


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1818


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

1919


----------



## dobozos (2011 Január 28)

2020


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Tisztelettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Tisztelettel köszöntök mindenkit!



Örülök,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> tisztelettel köszöntök mindenkit!


 1234


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> 1234



Ez jutott eszembe.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Tisztelettel köszöntök mindenkit!



Na meg ez is.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Na meg ez is.



2x2 néha 5


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

Jól elvagyok magamban.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Jól elvagyok magamban.



Úgy érzem magamat mint otthon.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Úgy érzem magamat mint otthon.



Válaszra sem méltatnak.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Válaszra sem méltatnak.



No,de ha ez kell a boldoguláshoz.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> No,de ha ez kell a boldoguláshoz.



Ám legyen.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> ám legyen.



2011


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> 2011



Sőt!


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> sőt!


 
2012


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> 2012



No nem dec. 21-e


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> No nem dec. 21-e



Ki tudja mi lesz akkor.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Ki tudja mi lesz akkor.



Világvége...??????????


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Világvége...??????????



Vagy inkább egy új kezdet...hmmm???


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Vagy inkább egy új kezdet...hmmm???



Majd meglátjuk.


----------



## bordodi (2011 Január 28)

bordodi írta:


> Majd meglátjuk.



Vagy nem????kiss


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Január 28)

*köszi*

Köszönöm az eligazítást!:..:


----------



## mbettke (2011 Január 28)

Igazán sokat segítettél, Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mbettke (2011 Január 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Ez a Téma egyszerűen nagyszerű!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Már éppen azon gondolkoztam, hogy...


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

számonként kell, majd feltöltenem egy CD-t.


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Hát nem jó?


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Szerintem az!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Még semmi értelmeset nem tettem és már ez a 8. üzenet.


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Köszönet a készítőknek!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

10


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Na jó...


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Vége a Gyereknapnak!


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

most már megyek és


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

feltöltök valamit


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

nem játszok itt tovább


----------



## Szezi (2011 Január 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

20


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

*Halihó*

Sziasztok!

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

Nyilván nekem is össze kell szednem itt a 20 mondókát, de kíváncsi lennék, hány magyar jár itt ezen az oldalon?


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

Pasa22 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Üdvözlök mindenkit!



Szia!


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

Nekem nagyon lassú ez az oldal, bízom benne, csak most.

És innentől akkor számoznék én is egy kicsit:
3


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

Pasa22 írta:


> Nyilván nekem is össze kell szednem itt a 20 mondókát, de kíváncsi lennék, hány magyar jár itt ezen az oldalon?



Sokan járnak. Én néhány évig csak olvasgattam, most meg teperhetek a 20 hozzászólásért...
:33:


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

Nekem is lassú az oldal most.


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

:


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

ráadásul a főoldalon nem is tudok belépni


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

Na, ez mi volt?


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

Próbáltam az előbb válaszolni Neked és lett belőle egy kettőspont D


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

Ajaj, most meg nem látom a leveleid....


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

?


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

Talán 10


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

1


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

2


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

3


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

4


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

5


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

6


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

7


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

8


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

9


----------



## Pasa22 (2011 Január 28)

és még 48 óra...vicc. Addig is írogatok, de most már valami értelmeset is remélem!


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

10


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

11


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

abc


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

éééééés....abc


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

nem vagyok babonás


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

így gyorsan +1


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

12


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

13


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

19....


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

15


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

end


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

q


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

gondoltam én..


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

qwe


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

17


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

18


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

19


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

10


----------



## gimesip (2011 Január 28)

*20*

20


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

és előbb-utóbb meg lesz ez


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

utolsó előtti


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

és megvan...remélem


----------



## hukamoma (2011 Január 28)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

nem fog ez menni :/


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

ééés 20  csk meglett


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

rosszul írtam: csak meglett :$


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

Én ezt nem értem. Elég ha ráattintok a köszönömre, vagy még írni is kell?


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

ezek szerint kell


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

miert ilyen lassu a netem??


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

nem tudom, talan rossz szolgaltatot valasztottam...


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

es néha csak ugy magátol le is fagy a stick


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

huawei pfff


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

meglehetne mar az a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

talán azért mert kinai


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

ráadásul olyan gyors vagyok, hogy a 20 masodpercet ki sem birom varni


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

talán egy kapkodo idegbolond es egy lajhar kevereke


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

de jopofa, hogy van uzenetszamlalo hihi


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

kottakat szeretnek letolteni, ugy neztem van is egy par fent


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

koszi mindenkinek, akik felraktak, kedves toluk


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

öreg este van már, és hideg


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

nagyon nagyon hideg, szerencsétlen embereket nagyon sajnalom, akik az utcan kenytelenek tolteni ezeket a nehez napokat


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

remélem a Jó Isten megsegíti őket, és rájuk mosolyog a szerencse


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

ha ebben a világban talán nem is , de a másvilágon mindenképp


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

bárcsak mindenki boldog lenne


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

és nem a földi javakat részesítenénk előnyben


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 28)

megvan a 20


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 29)

jó álmokat


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

l


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

lh


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

kjh


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

hello


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

jo reggelt


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Békét mindenkinek


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Om mani peme hung


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Örülj az életnek


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

meg mindennek


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

mert az élet rövid


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Vigyázz a gyerekekre


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Tisztelt az öregeket


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

hogy hosszü életü legyél a földön


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Peace


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Mir


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Mit irjak még?


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Legyen béke a világon


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Minden bünöző változzon panda macivá


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

mert azokból kevés van a földön


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

A fegyverek meg virágokká


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

Micsoda hippi szövegek!


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

De jó lenne ha igy lenne


----------



## poori (2011 Január 29)

már meg v an a 20,most mi van?


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Jó ez a segítség!


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Már legalább 1 éve regisztráltam...


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

De csak most jöttem rá, miért nem vagyok "fenn".


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Jobb később, mint soha


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Hideg idő van.


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Látom, belőled is előjött a kreatívitás


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Kitartás, egyszer majd lesz 20!


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Én is szívesen laknék Canadában


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Én nyugodtnak képzelem, meg kicsit hidegnek.


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

De nagyon messze van...


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Marad az internet


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Bár azért nem szeretnék úgy meghalni, hogy ne lássam a világ szép dolgait... legalább 1x


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Csak annyira földhözragadtak vagyunk.


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

De lehet, hogy a lehetőségeink nincsenek meg hozzá.


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Azt hiszem mindent kiírtam a mostani hangulatomból.


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

Elkezdek visszaszámolni:


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

2...


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

1...


----------



## csingiling (2011 Január 29)

És elértem a bűvös 20-t.!!!! Tényleg jó ez a lehetőség! Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Koszonom a segitseget


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Eppen az olemben alszik az en kicsi kincsem.


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

7 honapos Milan baba


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Igy van lehetosegem bongeszni


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Mert maskor nem hagy ra idot


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Szeretnek konyveket letolteni


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Csak mostanaban nem sok idom van ra


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Mit irjak meg


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

Szamolok egy kicsit


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## honululu (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvxyz


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

már nem kell sok...


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)




----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

nagyon szepen köszönöm


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

okos vagyok


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

Szépem bővül ez a fórum


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

Kedves a fórumnitó!


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

abcdefghijklmnoprsuvxyz


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)




----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

Beatles


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

hihihihiihihihihhiihhiihihihihihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhihhhih


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbcccccccccccccccccccdddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffffffffffggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiii


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

hohohohohohohohohohohohohhohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho


----------



## lecs0 (2011 Január 29)

háháháháháháháháháháháháháháháháháhá


----------



## brubaker (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## brubaker (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## brubaker (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## brubaker (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## brubaker (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 29)

legszebb évszak, tél


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Január 29)

Köszi ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Január 29)

abc


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Január 29)

Legyen gyorsan nyári szünet!!!!!!


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Január 29)

Szeretem azt az oldalt.


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Január 29)

Jó, hogy egy csomó könyvet le lehet tölteni.


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

köszönöm szépen a segítséget


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

lecs0 írta:


> hihihihiihihihihhiihhiihihihihihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhihhhih



abc


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

Aklarus írta:


> Legyen gyorsan nyári szünet!!!!!!



így van


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

Aklarus írta:


> Szeretem azt az oldalt.



én is


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

tuberonus írta:


> legszebb évszak, tél



szerintem a nyár


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

abc


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

tuberonus írta:


> legszebb évszak, tél



szerintem a nyár


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

jó idő van ma


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

maci&bubu írta:


> Na megyek megsütöm a hurkát!


----------



## Petiket (2011 Január 29)

Üdv. mindenkinek,örülök,hogy tagja lehetek ennek az oldalnak.


----------



## Petiket (2011 Január 29)

jöhetne már a nyár.mert nagyon hideg van!!!


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

KelemenAnna írta:


> jó idő van ma


----------



## Petiket (2011 Január 29)

Keresem régi,Torontoban élő barátomat,Duduia Csabi a neve ,ha tudtok segítsetek.Köszi


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

szevasztok!


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

abc


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

végre süt a nap


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

20


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

*szep napot kivanok mindenkinek*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

nyár a legjobb évszak


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

Afrika


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

na nos


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

Ázsia


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

szia


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Szép napot!


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

Amerika


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

hideg van


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

neked is


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

good loke


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

21


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

hello


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

csak egy kicsit


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

madesz írta:


>


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

ciao


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

Európa


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

Ausztrália


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

csusz


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

jo napot


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

szia


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

was mahs du


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

dió


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

mogyoró


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

kókusz


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

banán


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

Azsia


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

54


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

fél kettő


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

Magyarország


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

még 3


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

szombat


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

kispárna


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

suli


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

20


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

neon


----------



## tlosz69 (2011 Január 29)

és kész


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

tiszta levego


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

Németország


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

amerika


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

tippmix


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

allat vilag


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

nagyon viccesek ezek a hozzászólások!


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

[HIDE][/HIDE] na na


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

nekem is ugy tunik


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

szuper 20


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

John Donne


----------



## madesz (2011 Január 29)

koszike


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

nem is látszik belőlük, hogy ki miért szól hozzá


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

bwin


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

de azért én is csatlakozom


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

viszont ha már itt vagyok


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

kikérném a véleményeteket


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

puttó


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

kinek van e-book olvasója?


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

én nagy könyvfaló vasgyok,


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

és gondolkodom rajta, hogy esetleg veszek egyet?


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

mi a véleményetek?


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## KelemenAnna (2011 Január 29)

k-vero írta:


> és gondolkodom rajta, hogy esetleg veszek egyet?


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

megéri?


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

Szep jo napot!


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

mármint megéri ebook olvasót venni?


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

Mindenki nagyon fazik


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

van valakinek már tapasztalata ebben a témában?


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

/csendben megsúgom: nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen lassan jön össze az a 20 hozzászólás/


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

az ejszaka -18 c fok volt


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

közben megszáradnak a teregetésre váró ruhák...


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

latom mas is ugy szenved a pont gyujtesben mint en


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

hat meg csak 7 van


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

senki sem mond véleményt?


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

es ha kigyul akkor gombocot eszek 8 drbot


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

hát akkor még gyűjtünk 5-t


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

mirol mondjak velemenyt?
9


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

vagy már csak 4-t?


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

az ebook olvasóról


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

na most jon a kedvenc szamom 10 tiszta viz


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

persze nekem is jobban tetszik a könyv, de annyi pénzem nincs, hogy a világ minden könyvét megvegyem, ami tetszene....


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

kicsit olyan , mintha magamban beszélnék!


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

ha kigyil a 10 akkor hozzaszolok jo?


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

elég hülyén érzem magam tőle! )


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

olvasom amit irsz, velem beszelgetsz csak kozben gyujtogetek11


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

azta, túlléptem a keretet! észre sem vettem! már 21! jó gyűjtögetést!


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

a 12 egy jo szam


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

koszonom szep napot neked


----------



## k-vero (2011 Január 29)

(azért még kíváncsi vagyok a véleményedre)...


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Talan sikerül végre ismét hozzászólni...?


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

most mar 15 os nel vagyok az nagyon jo mert mar unom


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

ok
megbeszeljuk 16


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

mar latom az alagut kijaratat


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

hajra kislegeny


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Jó neked. )


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

mar a vegen jarok


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

nemsokara ha kitartasod van ide jutsz


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 29)

meg egy raadas es vege


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Még a smiley is...


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 29)

miert nem eleg


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Köszi. Próbálkozom.


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Letelt a 2 nap a regisztrációd óta?


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 29)

szia Istvandemeter volt kitartasod es lam sikerult)) puszi neked


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 29)

nekem igen, es beengedtek csak Istvan most kezdte el!!


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Ja jó. Úgy tűnt neked van gondod.


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Hmmm... most gyorsabban ment el az üzenet.


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Elkiabáltam...


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Hol tartottam?


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Megvan. John Donne: The Good-Morrow


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

My face in thine eye, thine in mine appears,


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

And true plain hearts do in the faces rest;


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Where can we find two better hemispheres,


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Without sharp north, without declining west?


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Whatever dies, was not mix'd equally;


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

If our two loves be one, or, thou and I


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Love so alike, that none do slacken, none can die.


----------



## ringhuiniel (2011 Január 29)

Siker! További szép napot!


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Ez egy remek ötlet köszönöm.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

olvasgatok, olvasgatok itt, és nagyon tetszik!


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Akkor belehúzok, hogy mihamarabb elérjem a 20. hozzászólásom.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

azért az észre vettem, hogy igaz Kanadai az oldal, de főleg Magyarorszáról írnak leginkább.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Lehet, hogy nem a megfelelő topikot olvastam?


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Rég regisztráltam itt, de most találtam vissza igazán.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Viszont biztos, hogy sokszor fogok ide látogatni ezek után.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

13


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Sziasztok!*
*Én ha nem túl nagy gond, akkor betűk és visszaszámolás helyett, inkább vicceket rnék... *


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Szívesen olvassuk!


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Vii


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Vi


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

V


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

Iv


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

lll.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

ll.


----------



## törpanyo (2011 Január 29)

:d  :*


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

1. Na kezdjük.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

2.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Agresszív kismalac*

*Az agresszív kismalac áll a nyuszika háza mellett és rugdossa a falat.
Nyuszika kinéz az ablakon és leszól:
- Agresszív kismalac, légy szíves, ne rugdosd a falat, mert lejön a vakolat!
Mire a kismalac:
- Kuss, nem érdekes, őt is lerúgom!*


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

3.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

4.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

5.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

6.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

7.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

8.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

9.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

10.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

11.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

12.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

13.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

14.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Kutya*

*Egy szőke nő fekszik a férje mellett a hálószobában. Próbálnak aludni, de a szomszéd kutyája egyfolytában ugat. Felül az asszony az ágyban:
- Ez az átkozott kutya már egy órája ugat! Én ezt nem tűröm tovább!
Azzal kiugrik az ágyból és lerohan. Kis idő múlva visszajön. Kérdezi tőle a férje:
- Mit csináltál a kutyával? Még mindig ugat.
- Áthoztam a mi kertünkbe. Majd meglátjuk, ők mit szólnak, ha nálunk ugat a kutya!*


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

15.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

16.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

17.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

18.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

19.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Pályázat*

*Egy egyetemi kreatív író osztályt megkértek, hogy írjanak egy rövid értekezést, ami az alábbi elemeket tartalmazza: 1. Vallás 2. Királyság 3. Szex 4. Rejtély
A díjnyertes esszé ez volt: "Úristen!" - mondta a királynő. - Terhes vagyok! De vajon kitől?
*


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Piroska megy az erdőben. Kiszól a bokorból a farkas.
- Te, Piroska, mi van a kosaradban?
- Kalács - feleli Piroska.
- És még?
- Bor.
**- WC-papír nincs véletlenül?*


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

20.


----------



## papika345 (2011 Január 29)

21.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*A pilóták szerelőknek írt jegyzőkönyveiből...

Pilóta: A bal főfutó belső gumiját majdnem cserélni kell.
Mérnök: A bal főfutó belső gumija majdnem cserére került.

Pilóta: A tesztrepülés rendben lezajlott, az automatikus landolás nagyon durva volt.
Mérnök: Ezen a gépen nincs automatikus landolás.

Pilóta: Valami meglazult a pilótafülkében.
Mérnök: Valami meghúzásra került a pilótafülkében.

Pilóta: Döglött rovarok vannak a homloküvegen.
Mérnök: Élő rovarok rendelés alatt.

Pilóta: A robotpilóta magasságtartó módban 60 méter per perces ereszkedést produkál.
Mérnök: A hibát nem sikerült reprodukálni a földön.*
*Pilóta: Bizonyíték a bal főfutó szivárgására.
Mérnök: Minden bizonyíték eltüntetésre került.

Pilóta: A DME hihetetlenül hangos.
Mérnök: DME hihetőbb szintre halkítva.

Pilóta: Az önzárótól beragadnak a tolóerő szabályzó karok.
Mérnök: Az jó, pont arra találták ki.

Pilóta: A barát-ellenség azonosító működésképtelen kikapcsolt állapotban.
Mérnök: Igen, ez így szokott lenni.

Pilóta: Repedés gyanúja a homloküvegen.
Mérnök: Gyanú megerősítve.

Pilóta: Nincs 3-as hajtómű.
Mérnök: Rövid keresés után a jobb szárny alatt meglelve.

Pilóta: A gép viccesen viselkedik.
Mérnök: A gép figyelmeztetésre került, hogy nőjön föl, repüljön tisztességesen, és komolyodjon meg.

Pilóta: A célkereső radar hümmög.
Mérnök: A célradar újraprogramozva vers szavalás segítségével.

Pilóta: Egér a pilótafülkében.
Mérnök: Macska bevetése megtörtént.

Pilóta: Zaj hallatszik a műszerfal alól. Mintha egy manó egy kalapáccsal dobolna valamin.
Mérnök: A kalapács a manótól elvételre került. *


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Megy egy szőke nő az utcán, a kirakatokat nézegeti, és hirtelen beleesik egy nyitott csatornanyílásba. Nagy sokára kimászik, és megjegyzi:
- Szerencse, hogy nincs rajta fedél, különben ki sem tudnék mászni.*


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

üdv


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

igazán


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Négyen horgásznak a Duna parton. Egy arra sétáló ember megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mondják, maguk miért szeretnek horgászni?
- Én azért, mert jó kikapcsolódásnak tartom. - feleli az első.
- Én a csend és a nyugalom miatt. - mondja a második.
- Énszerintem ez a legjobb sport. - teszi hozzá a harmadik.
- És maga? - fordul a negyedikhez a férfi.
- Én speciel halat akarok fogni.*


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

klassz


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

ez az


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

oldal!


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

Regisztráció


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

előtt


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*- Az ételnek 7 másodpercre van szüksége ahhoz hogy a szájból a gyomorba érjen.
- Egyetlen hajszál tud akár 3 kg-ot is tartani.
- Egy férfi pénisze háromszor akkora mint a hüvelykujja.
- Az emberi csípőcsont stabilabb mint a beton.
- A nők szíve gyorsabban ver mint a férfiaké.*
*- A lábon kb. 1 billió baktérium található.
- A nők dupla annyit pislognak mint a férfiak.
- Az átlag ember bőre kétszer olyan súlyos mint az agya.
- A testnek 300 izomhoz van szüksége ahhoz is hogy lazán álljon.
- A nők végigolvassák a szöveget.
- A férfiak még mindig a hüvelykujjukat méregetik ... *


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

is töltöttem


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

le pár filmet.


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

Ezúton is


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*A múltkor elindultam egy futóversenyen. Akárhogy igyekeztem, már a táv első felénél eléggé lemaradtam a többiektől. Elég szörnyű érzés, ha az ember már az elején látja, hogy utolsóként fog befutni, hát még ha közben bosszantják is. Az előttem futó fickó hátraszólt:
- Mi van haver? Milyen érzés utolsónak lenni?
- Akarod tudni? - kérdeztem tőle, és kiszálltam a versenyből.*


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

köszönet


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Légy jó mindhalálig


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*A tanító néni kérdezi Pistikétől:
- Ha van 150 forintod és kérsz apukádtól még 200 forintot, akkor mennyi pénzed lesz?
- 150 forintom.
- Kisfiam, te nem ismered az összeadást. 
- A tanító néni meg nem ismeri az apámat.*


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 29)

értük!


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

7878


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

miértük?


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

jó az oldal


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

A skótnál csöng a telefon:
- Halló, itt a telefonközpont - mondja egy hang a vonal túloldalán -, ön kéthavi telefondíjjal tartozik nekünk!
- Ez kérem tévedés lesz - mondja a skót -, nekem nincs is telefonom.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Bírósági jegyzőkönyv
*


*Idézetek bírósági jegyzőkönyvekből:
- Mikor van a születésnapja?
- Július tizenöt.
- Melyik évben?
- Minden évben.

- Ez a myasthenia gravis befolyásolja a memóriáját?
- Igen.
- És milyen módon befolyásolja?
- Nem emlékszem.
- Szóval elfelejtette! Mégis, tudna egy példát mondani valamiről, amit elfelejtett?

- Maga szexuálisan aktív?
- Nem, én csak ott fekszem.**- Hány éves a fia, aki magával lakik?
- Harmincöt, vagy harmincnyolc, nem tudom pontosan.
- Hány éve lakik magával?
- Negyvenöt.

- Szóval van három gyermeke, igaz?
- Igaz.
- Hány fiú?
- Egy sem.
- Hány lány?

- Maga a helyszínen volt, amikor ezt a képet csinálták magáról?

- Szóval a teherbe esése augusztus 8.?
- Igen!
- És maga mit csinált az alatt?

- Hogy végződött az első házassága?
- Halállal.
- Kinek a halálával?

- Tudna személyleírást adni az alanyról?
- Közepes magasságú, szakállas.
- Nő vagy férfi?

- Tehát azt mondja, a lépcső lefelé vezetett a pincébe?
- Igen.
- Lehetséges, hogy ugyanez a lépcső felfelé is vezetett?

- Doktor úr, hány boncolást végzett hullákon?
- Minden boncolást hullákon végzek.

- Emlékszik, hogy mikor vizsgálta meg a holttestet?
- A boncolás kb. este 8,30-kor történt.
- És Kovács úr halott volt ebben az időpontban?
- Nem, ott ült az asztalon és csodálkozott, hogy miért boncolom.

- Doktor úr, mielőtt elkezdte a boncolást, ellenőrizte az egyén pulzusát?
- Nem.
- Ellenőrizte a vérnyomását?
- Nem.
- Tehát lehetséges, hogy az egyén életben volt, amikor elkezdte boncolni.
- Az egyén agya az asztalomon volt egy üvegtartályban,de lehetséges, hogy életben volt és ügyvédként praktizált valahol.*


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Látja a rendőr, hogy a kollégája az asztalnál ülve egy pohár vízbe mártogatja az ujját.
- Te meg mit csinálsz? - kérdezi tőle.
- Tudod, az orvos ülőfürdőt rendelt, és most szoktatom magam.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*A múltkor egy szupermarket parkolójában hagytam az autómat. Mikor végeztem a vásárlással, látom, hogy a kocsim bal hátsó fényszóróját valaki összetörte és a lökhárító is be van horpadva. Egy cédulát találtam a szélvédőn:
"Bevallom, véletlenül nekitolattam a kocsijának. Az esetet sokan látták. Ők most mind azt hiszik, hogy a nevemet és a címemet írom erre a cédulára. Tévednek."*


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Egy gyerek odaszalad a posztoló rendőrhöz:
- Rendőr bácsi, jöjjön gyorsan, az apám felakasztotta magát!
- Micsoda? Hogy engem? - kérdezi a rendőr.


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Egy részeg hány a Lenin szobor talapzatánál. Odamegy hozzá egy járókelő és így szól:
- Miért nézi, ha nem bírja?


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Két székely szomszéd beszélget:
- Figyeljen'sze ide, szomszéd! Mikor van kendnek a születésnapja?
- Osztán ez magát métt es érdekli?
- Hát, vennék egy szép setétítőfüggönyt magának az ablakra...
- Minek?
- Hogy ne lássam örökké, amit a feleségivel művel, azétt.
- Ühüm. S a maga születésnapja mikor van? Én es megajándékoznám magát valamivel.
- Mivel?
- Egy szemüveggel, hogy lássa kié es az a feleség, akit maga az ablakon keresztül lát...*


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Az ifjú Kovácsot behívják katonának. A sorozóbizottság előtt szimulál, majd egy olyan mintavételes poharat ad le, amelyben a cukorbeteg barátnője vizelete van. Egy óra múlva kész a lelet, és az orvos ismét maga elé szólítja:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem a maga számára. A rossz, hogy ön cukorbeteg...
- És mi a jó?
- Hogy terhes...*


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Mi az, amikor a férfi lemászik a fáról?
- Evolúció.
És ha a nő lemászik a fáról?
- Tévedés.


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól keféljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

egy a róka az erdőben, és találkozik egy kutyával, akinek a lába beszorult a csapdába.
- Mit tegyek? - kérdezi tőle a kutya.
- Nagyon egyszerű - feleli a róka. - Rágd el a saját lábad.
A róka elmegy, és amikor másnap megint arra jár, látja, hogy a kutya még mindig ott van a csapdában.
- Nem fogadtad meg a tanácsomat? - kérdezi tőle.
- Dehogynem. Csak az a gond, hogy már három lábamat lerágtam, és még mindig nem tudok szabadulni.


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

** Részemről a kockahas el van vetve!

* Ki korán kel, egész nap álmos. 

* Itt van a kutya elesve! 
*** A moha déli oldalán mindig fa van.

* A lustaság fél egészség, de miért ne legyünk teljesen egészségesek? 

* Kétféle vélemény van: az enyém és a helytelen. 

* Ez beütött, mint Quasimodonak a Limbo-láz.

* Ha minden kötél szakad, akkor ne félj az akasztófától!

* Ami ingyen van, az biztos megéri az árát.

* Tévedni emberi dolog. Különösen akkor, ha mi tévedünk. 

* Le a gravitációval!

* A kannibál nem vegetáriánus, hanem humanitáriánus.*


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

Miért intelligensebbek a férfiak, mint a nők? Mert ahol a férfiaknak az agyuk van, ott a nőknek csak egy lyuk!


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*- Melyik állatnak a legvidámabb a neve?
- A juhé. *


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Az erdőben a nyuszika bemegy a húsboltba:
- Medve, adj egy liter húst!
- Nyuszika! Ha valahová bemész, illik köszönni, és ráadásul az nem liter, hanem kiló hús! Menj ki, és próbáld meg még egyszer!
A nyuszika kimegy, majd visszajön.
- Hé medve, egy liter húst!
A medve nem bírja cérnával, és így szól:
- Na állj ide a pult mögé, majd én megmutatom!
Kimegy, kopog, bejön.
- Jó napot! Egy kiló húst kérek!
Mire a nyuszika elkezd röhögni:
- Medve, de hülye vagy, nem hoztál üveget!


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

Mi a különbség a nő feneke, és a vasajtó között? Üsd bele az orrod és megtudod!


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Nyár van, és a második emeletről egy férfi nyakába zuttyan egy használt kotongumi. Felháborodva néz fel. Látja, hogy csak egyetlen ablak van nyitva. Felveszi a pottyanatot, és becsenget a lakásba. Kijön egy idősebb úr.
- Mondja, kérem, ki tartózkodik abban a szobában, aminek az ablaka az utcára néz és nyitva van? - kérdezi.
- A lányom és a vőlegénye.
- Akkor tessék, itt van az unokája.


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Az orvos behívja a várószobában üldögélő férjet a rendelőbe:
- Nézze csak, uram - mondja - megpróbálok finoman, tapintatosan fogalmazni. Szóval van egy jó és egy rossz hírem a maga számára.
- Mi a rossz hír? - kérdezi idegesen a férfi.
- Úgy van, ahogyan sejtettük. A feleségének trippere van.
- Hát ez tényleg nagy baj. És mi a jó hír?
- Az, hogy nem magától kapta.


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

Két bolha dohányzik az út szélén. Arra megy egy kóbor kutya. Azt mondja az egyik bolha:
- Hé, dobd el a cigit, mert jön a busz!


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Magyar - Angol szótár:*

*(Hol van a WC?) – Hole one a wait say*
*(Van két libám) – One Kate Lee bumm*
*(Alkatrész) – All cut race*
*(Hátsórész) – Hot show race*
*(Kicsengetnek) – Kitchen get neck*


----------



## bogci1107 (2011 Január 29)

*Köszi hogy elolvastátok! Remélem jól szórakoztatok! *


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

A sárkány egy páncélos lovaggal találkozik.
- Micsoda pechem van - sóhajt fel - megint konzerv!


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Egy bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz, és panaszkodik hogy kilencvenkettő éves és öregszik.
- És milyen jelei vannak? - kérdezi az orvos.
- Hát, mondom az asszonynak tegnap, hogy gyere drágám, dugjunk egyet. Erre jól leteremtett, hogy micsoda telhetetlen disznó vagyok, hiszen félórája sincs, hogy dugtunk!
- De bácsika, miért panaszkodik, ez remek dolog a maga korában!
- Igen, de a feledékenység...!


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

A nyuszika a patak tükrében piros pöttyöket nyomogat az arcán. Arra sétál a róka. Jót mosolyog a látványon:
- Mi van nyuszika? Pubertás?
- Frászt. Sörét.


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Egy bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz, és panaszkodik hogy kilencvenkettő éves és öregszik.
- És milyen jelei vannak? - kérdezi az orvos.
- Hát, mondom az asszonynak tegnap, hogy gyere drágám, dugjunk egyet. Erre jól leteremtett, hogy micsoda telhetetlen disznó vagyok, hiszen félórája sincs, hogy dugtunk!
- De bácsika, miért panaszkodik, ez remek dolog a maga korában!
- Igen, de a feledékenység...!


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Miért cserélte fel egy nő a tekézést szeretkezésre?
- Mert a golyók jóval könnyebbek, és cipőt sem kell cserélnie.


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

A cserebogár és a százlábú találkozik.
- Nagyon fáradt vagyok - panaszkodik a százlábú.
- Te panaszkodsz, - válaszol a cserebogár - mikor semmilyen munkát sem végzel?
- Már hogyne végeznék! Gondold el milyen fárasztó minden este ötven pár cipőt kifényesíteni.


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Hogy hal meg a női agysejt?
- Magányosan.


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

)))))))))))))))


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Honnan tudod, hogy egy nő kinyitotta a hűtőt?
- Rúzsnyomok vannak az uborkán.


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

Jók voltak a viccek!!!


----------



## jeejee (2011 Január 29)

Két jegesmedve megy a sivatagban.
- Te milyen nagy jég lehetett itt!
- Honnan veszed?
- Hát milyen vastagon beszórták!


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

Én úgy tudom,hogy a férfi agysejtek hallnak meg magányosan!!


----------



## ildo52 (2011 Január 29)

*Köszi a segítséget.*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## ildo52 (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra.
ildo52


----------



## Abigel2011 (2011 Január 29)

Koszonom szepen a segitseget!


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"Mindenki minket nézett"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"nem a Balaton Felvidéket"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" ahogy rámerészkedtünk a jégre"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" Jimmy jimmy jaguár jimmy jimmy oké főnök"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"terjed a hír a norvég honlapokon"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"hogy vissza ütött a pofon"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"most jól figyelj mert csak egyszer mondom el"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" ő még csak most 14"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" a mama vigyáz rá "


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" a papa vigyáz rá"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"nem tudja mi vár"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" mi vár mi vár rá"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" most múlik pontosan"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" engedem had menjen"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

made in china


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"hajnalaodik kiugrom az ágyból"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" a barátom már vár rám"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" éliás tóbiás "


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

"egy tál dödöle"


----------



## Colgen (2011 Január 29)

" ettél belőle"


----------



## RiniMini (2011 Január 29)

honnan tudom hogy meg van a 20?


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

*az első hozzászólás*

Jó lenne azt a 20 hozzászólást mielőbb megszerezni, hogy teljes taggá válhassak. Ez itt most az első.


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

*2*

ez a második hozzászólásom, még tizennyolc


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

na akkor itt a harmadik


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

és a negyedik is elérkezett


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

az ötödik te magad légy


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

hatszor hat az harminchat


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

hétszer hét az meg pont negyvenkilenc


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

nyolcszor nyolc sem több sem kevesebb mint hatvannégy. Mikor telik már le a húsz másodperc...


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

ez a kilencedik üzenet. ma szombat van ami pedig a hatodik nap. hatszor kilenc az ötvennégy


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

és ha érdekelne a számmisztika, akkor az ötvennégy számjegyeinek összege pedig pont kilenc.


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

kezdjük hát a második tízes csoportot. ez a tizenegyedik üzenet


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

a tizenkettő az pont egy tucat. Mellesleg kétszer hat is egyben.


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

a tizenhárom az egyesek szerencseszáma, másoknak meg szerencsétlenszám


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 29)

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit, ki ezen oldalon lakozik  

Erika

( egyenlőre igyekszem eligazodni . . . )


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

tizennégy megegyezik kétszer héttel, vagy kétszer öt meg néggyel


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

a tizenöt az pont háromszor öt, vagy pedig tíz meg öt


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

tizenhat az kétszer nyolc, vagy négyszer négy


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

a tizenhetedik üzenet azt jelenti, hogy már csak három van hátra. Ezen kívül


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

tizennyolc azaz kettő kell már csak a húszig. hamar meglesz ez


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

tizenkilenc az egy híján húsz


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

és megszületett a huszadik. hurrá hurrá hurrá


----------



## zzzepy (2011 Január 29)

biztonsági tartalék ez a huszonegyedik üzenet. na de legyen már végre elég. kössz a segítséget


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

*Rendben*

Ez egy jó ötlet, csak picit lassan tölt az oldal...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

Ha 20 alkalommal beírok ide, akkor nagy király vagyok !!!


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Nekem a karaoke miatt kell a 20...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

Vajon mennyi idő, amiíg 20x beírok, elmenti, majd megjelenik egy újabb ablak


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Vagyis már csak 9-re van szükség...


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Próbálj meg utólérni....


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Ha gyorsabban töltene, már simán meglennék!


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

De valahogy kibírom már azt a 6-ot...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

Máűr azt se tudom, hol tartok, mivel más topikokban is megszólaltam


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Vagyis csak ötöt...


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Vissza kellene számoljak mint szilveszterkor szoktak


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

haladjunk ezekkel a hozzászóéásokkal


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Akkor 3......


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

minden hozzászólással közelebb kerülök a megoldáshoz


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Vajon lesz tüzijáték is?


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

ez egy rövid hozzászólás


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

És 20...........................


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

na most szóljunk hozzá...


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Na akkor mostmár korlátlannak kellene lennem...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

grafómániával a Canadahun tagságért !!!


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

És szedhetek le karaoke-t....


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

ahogy elnézem nem vagyok szótlan....


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

sokadik klikk a szőlj hozzá gombra..


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

de fárasztó ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

na még egy-két beírás és meglesz az elvárás...


----------



## attila7807 (2011 Január 29)

Nekem megvan a 20 már de mégsem engedi a karaoke letöltést, na ezt nem értem...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

19 az majdnem 20, de az egy még nagyon kell


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

hát ez bizony a 20-ik hozzászólásom...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

biztos, ami biztos legyen inkább 21...


----------



## morpheus64 (2011 Január 29)

vagy 22, de most már tényleg elég...


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

most


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

én


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

is


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

gyűjtöm


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

a


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

hozzászólásokat.


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

Ahogy


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

ezt


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

ti


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

már


----------



## mannix (2011 Január 29)

Utolsó napodra annyid marad, amennyit másoknak adtál. Benjámin László


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

sejthettétek.


----------



## mannix (2011 Január 29)

A kitartás és az önfejűség között az a különbség, hogy az egyik többnyire erős szándékból fakad, míg a másik erőtlenségből.


----------



## lassurr (2011 Január 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## mannix (2011 Január 29)

A művészek úgy festenek, ahogy ők látják a világot.


----------



## mannix (2011 Január 29)

Mintákból éppoly nehéz tanulhatnunk valamit, akár a természetből.


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

abc


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

3.


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

remélem ezt a forum-ot nem olvassa végig senki!!!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Bár 1x egy bölcs ember azt mondta nekem, hogy a sok szemét között van a kincs!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Jól jönne egy hozzászólás generátor!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Bár ha lenne olyan, az biztos később lenne letölthető...


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Tényleg muszáj 20x írni?


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Nem szívesen terhelem a rendszert...


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

10.


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

próbálok valami építőt írni


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

ami buzdít


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

és ami vígasztal


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

egy mantra:


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Azért ha valaki mégis elolvasná, legyen szíves köszönje meg.

Köszönöm!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Sütike, várjuk a mantrát!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

13.


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

vagyis egy szám - 1


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

Na, akkor mégis a mantra, ha valaki elolvasta


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

14.


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Már csak 5....


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Félek, nem fogok tudni megállni 20-nál!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

három


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

kettő


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

egy


----------



## Sütike2 (2011 Január 29)

'Fénylő Hold, fénylő Hold, fénylő hold, fénylő Hold ölelj most át engem.........' ez sokszor, Bagdi Bellától


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Boldog 20 hozzászólást mindenkinek!


----------



## BabuAA (2011 Január 29)

Sütike2

Ezt kell sokszor ismételni?


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Tolcsvai Ede : A holtak


Éltek, véltek és megholtak
Elmúltak és már nem voltak
Mit hoz nekik már a holnap
Mert rossz helyen kóborolnak


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Sötét az éj, a tény világos
Ahol élnek másvilágos
Más e világ itt nem várnak
Ezt hívják a másvilágnak


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Itt sötét van nincsen itt más
Nem tett jót a gyors meghalás
Csöndben vannak a megholtak
Életükben élők voltak


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Jaj, jaj az én szegény fejem
Miért halt meg az én nejem
Eltávozott nagy sebesen
Nem ette ö a levesem


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

De a gombát azt csak falta
Meg is halt az ilyen fajta
Isten adta és elvette
Hogy a fene azt megette


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Ütött már a végső óra
Gyűjtöttünk a koporsóra 
Eltemettük mélyre nagyon
Kripta ajtót csukva hagyom


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Majd megüt a guta nagyon
koporsóban sötét vagyon.
Elszóródott pénz és vagyon
Verset itt most abbahagyom. 

Tolcsvai Ede


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Január 29)

Ha már hülyeségeket írtok, akkor értelmeseket.

Még egy vers tölem

Tolcsvai Edömér: Pia


Nem iszok szeszt, de azt nagyon
Kezem az üvegtől hagyom
Számomra az nagyobb vagyon
Ha én mindig józan vagyon


Pia helyett levegőt veszek
Barátnőmért majd meg veszek
Ö nekem a legszebb kincsem
Pénzem piára az nincsen


A kocsmát én elkerülöm
Nem is érhet engem üröm
Helyette van sok örömöm
Fejem pián nem is töröm


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

ez mekkora hulyeseg!


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

es mire jo ez?


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

csak ezert teleirni a forumot?


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

ki hozta ezt a szabalyt?


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

de most komolyan, ennek van eretlme?


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

raadasul varogatni a 2 uzenet kozott


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

es ez meg csak a 7. meg 13 kell...


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

nekem nyóc, ha nektek ez kell...


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

már csak 11x20 mp


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

de most komolyan! több mint 2 éve tag vagyok és most ezzel szivattok?


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

túl a felén!


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

de még így is 9 kell!


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

má csak nyóc


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Hat mit is irjak.


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Tel van es hideg van.


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Van itt meg valaki?


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Es lusta vagyok ekezettel irni


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Most miert kell ez?


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

de lassan telik az idő


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Epp allamvizsgam irom.


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

latom nem vagyok egyedul


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

Szia reggy


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

de jo neked


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

en mar tul vagyok rajta


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

hat nem


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

meg lassan ezen a szarsagon is


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

mar csak 1


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

en is szeretnek tul lenni rajta.


----------



## reggy (2011 Január 29)

sok sikert! en vegeztem ezzel is


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

jo neked


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

koszike


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

ez jo oldalnak tunik


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

csak kar, hogy itt kell tolteni az idot


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

es monologot irni


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

na meg egy pici es kesz


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

lehet a vegen fuggo leszek


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

de jo kozben meg fagyi is van


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

talan


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

tan


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

meg


----------



## encikedavid09 (2011 Január 29)

van. jupppi


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Nagyon sok jó dolgot lehet itt találni


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Bár ez a 20 hsz érdekes


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,_


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,_


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt._


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_Még ifjú szívemben a lángsugarú nyár_


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_S még benne virít az egész kikelet,_


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_De íme, sötét hajam őszbe vegyül már,_


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

_A tél dere már megüté fejemet._


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Kedvelem ezt a verset nagyon...


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Nem fontos, hogy te szövegezd meg a szépet és az igazat, fontosabb, hogy megismerjed.


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Jó kis Márai idézet


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Látni a valóságot sokkal meglepőbb és fantáziadúsabb vállalkozás, mint felhőkből építeni a valóság első fuvallatára szétomló álomvárakat.


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

"Gyere velem repülni" - szól a darázs a virágnak


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

"Tapadj az ágra mellém" - szól a virág a darázsnak


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Kétféle óhaj


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

- Hogyan lehetnék szabad?


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

- Találd ki, hogy ki kötözött meg - felelte a Mester


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Egy hét múlva visszajött a tanítvány, s így szólt:


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

- De senkisem kötözött meg.


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

- Akkor miért akarsz felszabadulni?


----------



## numzayec (2011 Január 29)

Ez volt a megvilágosodás pillanata, a tanítvány hirtelen szabaddá lett.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 30)

Várok1.


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

Tavaszi gyerekversek


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Drégely László: Itt a tavasz!*_


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Víg a kedvem*_


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Kint a réten,*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Táncot járva*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Egyszerre nézem*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Fejem felett*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Fenn az égen*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Madár dalol*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Jaj, de szépen,*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Dala elszáll*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Messze- messze,*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Egészen a*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Fellegekbe.*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Kerekecske,*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Dombocska,*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Kisütött a napocska*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Felhő mögül kandikál*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Itt a tavasz,*_​


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

_*Ébredj már!*_​


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

Helló, 
1


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

23


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam

Sharpe tigrise


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam

Sharpe diadala


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam

Sharpe erodje


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam

Sharpe Trafalgarja


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam

Sharpe zsákmánya


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam
Sharpe lövészei


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam
Sharpe pusztítása


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam
Sharpe trófeája


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam
Sharpe kincse


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Olvastam
Sharpe menekülése


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe haragja


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe csatája


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe százada


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe kardja


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe's Skirmish - barmi legyen a magyar cime


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe ellensége


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe becsülete


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe ezrede


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe's Christmas - feltetelezem hogy Sharpe karacsonya


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe ostroma


----------



## vargyasjeno (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasnam: 
Sharpe's Revenge 
Wharpe's Waterloo 
Sharpe's Ransom 
Sharpe's Devil


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

Számomra ez a szabály elég furcsa és érhetetlennek tűnik, de mivel szeretek olvasni, így örömmel teljesítem, hogy tudjak letölteni.


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

szóltam


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

szóltam


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

Kár, hogy 2 napig kell várnom arra, hogy letölthessek, úgy szeretnék már ma.


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Most olvasom 
Paulo Coelho The Witch of Portobello


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

uff én beszéltem


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

most is szólok


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

és még néhányszor


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

én is nagyon szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

most aktivizálom magam


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

4. hozzászólásom, de mihez, itt mindenki magának írogat.


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

esetleg feltölteni


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

főleg a kézimunka oldalak érdrkrlnek


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

írogassunk egymásnak


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

szép napot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

írogassunk egymásnak


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

tök jó ez a kibeszélősdi


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Nálunk köd van


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

nekem már csak 8


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

engem főleg a nyelvtanuláshoz szükséges anyagok érdekelnének


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

esetleg zene


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

hű de lassan gyűlik a hozzászólás


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

milyen nyelven tanulsz?


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Angolul. De németül is szeretnék itthon, egyedül.


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

kicsit lassú a kapcsolat


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

ködös, párás hideg, olyan "ágybamaradós"


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Na még 5-öt írok ezen kívül és kész


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

kezdem elunni a semmi hozzászólásomat.


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Itt is ködös, ágyban maradós, forró teát szürcsölgetős...


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

Melyik fórum érdekel majd itt?


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

Ha a 20 hozzászóláshoz kötik,meg kell tenni a cél érdekében.


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

megint itt vagyok és még jó néhányszor fogok semmiségeket firkálgatni, jól elvagyok magamba.


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

Szia magma43


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

szólok


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

szia!


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

megvan a 20.


----------



## Vicus13 (2011 Január 30)

fapapucska hol vagy?


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

Szia Vicus13!
Szép ez a mai nap. Itt ülünk a gép előtt és semmiségeket írogatunk.
A lényeg, hogy gyűljön a hozzászólásunk.


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Kimentem Túró Rudiért és közben kiléptetett a rendszer


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok  
Hozzászólás gyűjtés: indul


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Gratulálok Vicus a 20 hozzászólásodhoz


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Szia Erika! Akkor most szólj hozzá


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Szóhoz sem jutsz?


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

Ki mit csinál éppen? 

Nekem sül a kenyerem, még cirka 2 és fél óra és kész.
Semmihez nem fogható az utolsó óra, amikor sül a kenyérke...


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

És IGEN! Megvan a 20!


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

De, de 

Megy az a hozzászólás.... 
Gyűlik lassan.

De biztosan.


----------



## magma43 (2011 Január 30)

úgy döntöttem, hogy mára befejezem a hozzászólásaimat, megyek nézelődni, és holnap folytatom az írogatásaimat. További szép napot Mindenkinek.


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Akkor most búcsúzom, és letöltök, feltöltök. Sziasztok!


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

Fapapucska

Gratulálok


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Január 30)

*Kérés!*

Sziasztok! Nem tudna valaki felrakni régi csehszlovák mesefilmeket? Nagyon megköszönném.
Puszi


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

1


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

123_456_*789*000


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

abcdef


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

proba123


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Már megint tanulni kellene...


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Vasárnap van, 12:20


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Vasárnap van


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

3,


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

1


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

a


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

b


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

c


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

d


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

e


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

f


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

g


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

h


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

i


----------



## Megtalállak (2011 Január 30)

j


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

Az az igazság , hogy tetszenek a fórumtémák


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

érdekesek,


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

figyelemreméltóak ,


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

de


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

nekem


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

most


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

néhány


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

sehol


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

máshol


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

nem


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

található


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

midi


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

zenére


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

lenne


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

szükségem


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

Ígérem


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

később


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

a


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

hozzászólások


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

Gyönyörű magyar szavaink. . . 

édesanya


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

sem


----------



## joysea (2011 Január 30)

maradnak el


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

Gyönyörű magyar szavaink. . . 

gyöngy


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

. . .szeretem . . .


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

lenolaj


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

rózsa


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

csillag


----------



## Hiperaktiv (2011 Január 30)

Köszi a tanácsot, és a segítséget.


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

család


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

csók


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

fű... alkony... mélység... csermely... Istenem, annyi gyönyörű szavunk van!


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

bölcső


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

gyermek


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

gyöngyvirág

És ezzel megvan a 20  

Persze a felsorolás még sokáig folytatható lenne . . .


----------



## Hiperaktiv (2011 Január 30)

Olyan szépen süt a nap, nálatok is?


----------



## kirara1987 (2011 Január 30)

Nem tudom mihez kell hozzászólni, sajnos azt sem hogy mit hogyan, ugyanis kezdő vagyok. De azért köszi a tippeket.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

500 millió évvel ezelőtt egy nap csak 20.6 órából állt.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A csapadéknak köszönhetően a K2 nevű hegycsúcs néhány hétig magasabb, mint a Mount Everest.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A Földön minden nap 0.00000002 másodperccel hosszabb az előzőnél, a Föld
forgási sebességének lassulása miatt.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A kacsahápogás nem visszhangzik - senki sem tudja miért.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A ketchup Kínából származik.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Leonardo da Vinci képes volt egyik kezével írni, a másik kezével pedig
rajzolni - egyszerre.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Leonardo da Vinci kézírásait csak tükörből lehet elolvasni.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A Mount Everestet megmászni próbáló alpinisták közül minden negyedik
belehalt a kísérletbe.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A patkányok hosszabb ideig bírják víz nélkül, mint a tevék.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A Pentagon híres ötszögletű épületében kétszer annyi mellékhelyiség van,
mint amennyit a dolgozói létszám indokolna. Ennek oka az, hogy a 40-es
években, amikor épült, még érvényben volt egy viriginai törvény, amely
szerint külön WC-t kellett építeni a fekete és a fehér alkalmazottaknak.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A pókháló egy hihetetlenül erős anyag: a vastagságához viszonyítva jóval
erősebb, mint az acél. Szakértők szerint egy ceruzavastagságú pókháló kötél
meg tudna állítani egy Boeing 747 óriásgépet repülés közben.


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A sakkban használt "Sakk-matt" kifejezés alapja a perzsa "Shah Mat",
aminek
jelentése: "a király halott".


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 30)

haladás


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

Jó ötlet


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A történelem legrövidebb háborúja Anglia és Zanzibár között dúlt, 1896-ban.
Zanzibár letette a fegyvert 38 perc után.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

vagyis tanács


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A Tyrranosaurus Rex legközelebbi ma is élő rokona: a csirke.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

mert gyorsan szükségem van a nyelvtan felmérőkre


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

A világtörténelem leghosszabb műsormegszakítását a BBC követte el. Egy
Miki egér rajzfilmet szakítottak félbe azzal a hírrel, hogy kitört a második világháború. 6 év múlva aztán akkurátusan folytatták a félbeszakadt rajzfilmet, pontosan attól a ponttól, ahol abbahagyták.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

csak a netem meg vacakol


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Albert Einstein 6 éves korában kezdett beszélni.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

a gyerek meg itt toporog, hogy gépezne...


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Ausztriában használtak először levelezőlapokat.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

nehéz így hozzászólst gyártani


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Az"&" írásjel egy időben az angol ABC része volt.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

közben olvason batyus-t


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Az acélban 15-ször gyorsabban terjed a hang, mint a levegőben.


----------



## diandie (2011 Január 30)

jókat ír!


----------



## batyus11 (2011 Január 30)

Az alligátorok nem tudnak hátrafelé mászni.


----------



## meta3 (2011 Január 30)

ja


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

*időjárás*

Sziasztok !

Szép időnk van !


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Második !


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Bocsika !


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Kakaós csiga.


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

gárda nadrág


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

indul a görög aludni


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

töredezettségmentesítőtleníttethetetlenségtelenítőtlenkedhetnétek


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

legeslegmegkérdőjelezhetetlenebbjeitekéiből


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Ez a tizedik?


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Lalala, lalala


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Hihetetlen, de igaz !


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Mitűűű a fütűű ?


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Hány éves vagy Batman ?


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Negyven, vagy hatvan ?


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Balatonakarattya


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Gávavencsellő


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

és Sárvár állomásokon áll meg


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Ezersziget öntet


----------



## kalibralo (2011 Január 30)

Már csak kettőt kell aludni és....


----------



## ligeti (2011 Január 30)

Ez egy vicc, én bolond azt hittem, értelmes hozzászólást "illik" írni.


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

987654321


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Minden bogár rovar, és nem minden rovar bogár.


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Minden pillangó lepke, és nem minden lepke pillangó.


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

123456789


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

Az angol ülve gondolkodik, a francia állva, az amerikai járkálva, a magyar utána.


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

Tanárúr mejik a legjobb telefon? A motorolla! Mért? Mert motor és olaj van benne!


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

1bolond 100at csinál


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

asdf


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

már csak 7


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

már csak 6


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

már csak 5


----------



## deakbill (2011 Január 30)

123456789


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

Most játszák a kézilabda vb döntöjét.


----------



## nyurgaponty (2011 Január 30)

*Kérdés*

Szeretném megtudni, hogyan tudok feltölteni. Ez még nekem nem megy.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

A franciák vezetnek


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

A félidőben az eredmény 15-12.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

Ja, franciák a dánok ellen játszanak.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

A jobbszélsőjük nagyon jó a franciáknál.


----------



## Flóba (2011 Január 30)

Senki sincs itt


----------



## Flóba (2011 Január 30)

pedig gyűjteném a hozzászólásokat


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

33.percben 16-14 az állás.


----------



## Flóba (2011 Január 30)

Magamban így elég szerencsétlen


----------



## Flóba (2011 Január 30)

Jó az az enyém csak 8


----------



## Flóba (2011 Január 30)

Mondja meg valaki, hogy ez mire jó?!!!


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

A 19-es játékos egy gólt dobott.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

Valamire , amire szeretnéd.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

GYüjtögetünk......


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

41.perc 21-19.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

42.perc 22-19.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

43.perc kiállitva egy francia.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

44.perc 22-20.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

46.23-22.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

49.perc 24-24.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

51.perc 25-25.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

Jó a dán kapus.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

54.perc 27-25. a franciáknak.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

55.perc28-27.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

56.perc Fernandezt kiállitották 2pre.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

58.perc újra egál.29-29.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

Sajnos vezetnek megint a franciák.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

A dánok kapusa király.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

59.perc 30-30.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

60.időkérés a dánoknál.31-30.


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

31-31.Egyre izgalmasabb!!!


----------



## j.botyi (2011 Január 30)

A rendes játékrészben dötettlen lett.

2*5 perc következik. Hajrá Dánia.


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

*probálom gyüjteni*

lassan megy


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

férjem is nézi én csak hallgatom


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

lassan megy


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

s lassú a gépem is


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

hosszabítás


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

ma vasárnap van, holnap már megint dolgozunk


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

most vagyok a felénél


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok! Én új vagyok a portálon, 2 napja regeltem, ma engedett már írni is üzit. Ti is ílyen nehezen kezdtétek?


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

milyen ügyes 20 mp


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Már mindjárt vége a vasárnapnak


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

quisiera 20


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

falta 5


----------



## castroe (2011 Január 30)

quisiera ....


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Alma


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

asztal


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

szék


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Hatalom


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Béka


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

zsepi


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

asztalterítő


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Sziréna


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Sütemény


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Kedves emberek


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Lassú internet


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Az idő hideg kint. Fázom.


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Zajos világ


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Hull a hó, hull a hó.........


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Esik eső karikára.......


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Süss fel nap, fényes nap.......


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Sárul már a kukoricaszár.......


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Ez már a 20. Sikerül??


----------



## Girnyák (2011 Január 30)

Na még egy utolsót


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

asdfghjkl


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Lassú a net...


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Miért van ilyen hideg?


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Lassan itt van a hétfő...


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

de még előtte itt a hétvége.. juppi


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

most viszont valóban hideg van


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

és hétvégén is hideg lesz


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

harcra fel győzni kell


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

szőjétek a kelmét,


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

peregjen a rokka


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

gyújtsátok meg a gyertyát


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

itt -12 C° van


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

készüljetek....


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

és a név: Gottfroit


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*12*

12


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

Csukd be a szád, nyisd ki a füled, és hallgasd, mit súg a szíved.


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*13*

13


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*14*

14


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*15*

15


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 30)

mint amikor a gyermekek sírnak...


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

erről van szó... and keep smiling


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*16*

16


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*17*

17


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*18*

18


----------



## gardor (2011 Január 30)

*19*

19


----------



## Margarita71 (2011 Január 30)

ekson írta:


> *VACAK 2. AZ ERDő HőSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Szia!
Böngésztem az oldalon és rátaláltam erre a feltöltésre, de nem raktál fel jelszót, ezért nem lehet elindítani. Kipróbáltam pár jelszavadat, de megállt mindnél hibás jelszó miatt.
Segíts, kérlek! :2:
Köszi: Margó*


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

köszi, hogy ezt indítottad


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 30)

üdv, minden magyarnak az egész glóbuszon.


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

és 42


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

szerintem


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

19


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

17


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

16


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

és Gombóc Artúr a barátom


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

*20*

Még 20


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 19


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még18


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 17


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 16


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

21+21


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 15


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még14


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*3*

3


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 13


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 12


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*4*

4


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 11


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 10


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

=42


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 9


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 8


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 7


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 6


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 5


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

ha ilyen gyorsan külditek nem számol...


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 4


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 3


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 2


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 1


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Bingo


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## savanna (2011 Január 30)

yessssss


----------



## tyetye21 (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

Ahhoz, hogy a 20-as szám értelmet is nyerjen, így a következőkben Lao-ce-t idézem. Aki szereti olvashatja.


----------



## tyetye21 (2011 Január 30)

Mi Újság


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 19


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

AZ ÚT

1

Az út, mely szóba-fogható,
nem az öröktől-való;
a szó, mely rája-mondható,
nem az örök szó.
Ha neve nincs: ég s föld alapja;
ha neve van: minden dolgok anyja.
Ezért:
aki vágytalan,
a nagy titkot megfejtheti;
de ha vágya van,
csak a dolgokat szemlélheti.
E kettő mögött közös a forrás,
csupán nevük más.
Közösségük: csoda,
s egyik csodától a másik felé tárul
a nagy titok kapuja.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 18


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

2

Mikor a szépet megismerik,
felbukkan a rút is;
mikor a jót megismerik,
felbukkan a rossz is.
Lét és nemlét szüli egymást,
nehéz és könnyű megalkotja egymást,
hosszú és rövid alakítja egymást,
magas és mély kulcsolja egymást,
sok hang összeolvasztja egymást,
korábbi s későbbi követi egymást.
Ezért a bölcs
sürgés nélkül működik,
szó nélkül tanít,
nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erőlködik,
alkot, de művét nem birtokolja,
cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,
beteljesült művét nem félti,
s mert magának nem őrzi,
el se veszíti.


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

3

Ha nem emelik fel az okosakat,
a nép közt rend és béke fakad;
ha nem kell többé a ritka, drága,
megszűnik a nép kirablása;
ha nem a vágy uralkodik,
a nép szíve megnyughatik.
Ezért a bölcs
a szívet kiüríti,
a gyomrot teletölti,
a sóvárgást gyengíti,
a csontot erősíti,
hogy az emberek ne tudjanak, ne vágyjanak,
az okosak veszteg maradjanak.
A nem-sürgés ez
és rend és békesség lesz.


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

4

Az út üres,
de működését abba sose hagyja.
És mélységes,
mindennek ősatyja.
Élet tompítja,
görcseit oldja,
fényét fakítja,
elvegyül porba.
Megfoghatatlan
és mégis van.
Én nem tudom, ki a szülője,
de vénebb, mint a tünemények őse.


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

5

Az ég és föld nem emberi:
neki a dolgok, mint szalma-kutyák.
A bölcs ember sem emberi:
neki a lények, mint szalma-kutyák.
Az ég és föld közötti tér,
akár a fujtató,
üres és nem szakad be,
mozog és egyre több száll belőle:
kell rá szó, ezernyi;
jobb némán befelé figyelni.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 17


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

6

Csodálatos asszonynak hívják:
ő a völgy örök szelleme.
A csodálatos asszony kapuja
ég s föld gyökere.
Végtelenül munkálkodik,
nem fárad el sose.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 16


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

7

Örök az ég és örök a föld.
Azért örök az ég s a föld,
mert nem önmagukért élnek,
ezért nem fogy belőlük az élet.
Éppígy a bölcs:
hátrahúzódik, ezért halad,
nem őrzi magát, ezért megmarad.
Így van:
saját érdeke nem űzi sose,
ezért teljesül saját érdeke.


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

8

A legfőbb jó a vízhez hasonló:
mindennek hasznos, de nem harcos;
az alantasban is jelenlevő:
a víz az út-hoz hasonló.
Az élet a földet kövesse,
a szív a benső melyet kövesse,
a barátság az emberit kövesse,
a beszéd a valót kövesse,
az uralom a rendet kövesse,
a szolgálat a lehetőt kövesse,
a tett a kellő időt kövesse.
Ha készséges, de nem erőszakos:
nem kél zúgolódás semerre.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 15


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

9

Aki tölt színültig:
jobb, ha előbb abbahagyja.
Aki túl-élesre fen:
élét hamar kicsorbítja.
Arannyal, ékkővel teli kamra:
megőrizni senkise bírja.
Kincs, gőg, rang egyszerre:
mekkora szerencsétlenség!
Alkotni, adni, majd visszavonulni:
ez az égi bölcsesség.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 14


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

10

Aki teste-lelke egységét megőrzi,
azt a kétség nem bontja meg.
Aki természetét szelíddé simítja,
egyszerű, mint az újszülött gyerek.
Aki látását megtisztítja,
elkerüli a tévedéseket.
A nép megnyerése, ország kormányzása
nem kíván tudós elméletet.
Ég s föld kapui nyílnak-csukódnak,
nyugalmasak és békességesek.
E tudásból kibontakozik
a sürgés-nélküli cselekedet.
Megszülni és felnevelni,
létrehozni és nem kívánni,
megalkotni és nem birtokolni,
hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:
ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 13


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

11

Harminc küllő kerít egy kerékagyat,
de köztük üresség rejlik:
a kerék ezért használható.
Agyagból formálják az edényt,
de benne üresség rejlik:
az edény ezért használható.
A házon ajtót-ablakot nyitnak,
mert belül üresség rejlik:
a ház ezért használható.
Így hasznos a létező
és hasznot-adó a nemlétező.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 12


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

12

Látást az öt szín tompít,
hallást az öt hang tompít,
ízlést az öt íz tompít,
a vágtatás, vadászat megbolondít,
a nehezen elérhető mind bűnbe lódít.
Ezért a bölcs
nem a szemét, inkább a gyomrát tömi,
neki nem a távoli kell, hanem a közeli.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 11


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

13

Dicsőség, szégyen: egyforma félelem.
A rang: az élet legnagyobb csapása.
Dicsőség, szégyen: mért csak félelem?
Mert a dicsőséget a közemberek
szorongva nyerik el,
szorongva vesztik el.
A dicsőség is, szégyen is, csak puszta félelem.
A rang mért az élet csapása?
Mert legnagyobb csapás
az önszeretet.
Ha nincs bennem önszeretet,
ugyan mi bajom lehet?
Ezért:
a világért élő kiválóságra
bízható a világ;
és a világért élő jóságra
építhet a világ.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 10


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

14

Ránézek, de nem látom,
ezért neve: nem látható.
Hallgatom, de nem hallom,
ezért neve: nem hallható.
Megragadnám, de meg nem foghatom,
ezért neve: a legparányibb.
E három titok
egységbe olvad.
Felszíne sem világos,
alapja sem homályos,
végtelen, névtelen,
visszavezet a nemlétbe szüntelen.
Neve: formátlan forma,
tárgy-nélküli kép,
neve: a sötét.
Szembetérek s nem látom arcát,
követem és nem látom hátát.
Az őskor útját birtokolva
s a jelenkort általa megragadva
rálátni mindennek eredetére:
ez az út vezető-fűzére.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 9


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

15

Hajdan az ihletettek
ismerték a rejtőzőt és rejtettet,
de őket mélyükig nem ismerte senki.
Mert nem lehetett őket megismerni,
a kép róluk csak ennyi:
mint téli folyón átkelők, vigyáztak,
mint szomszédaiktól félők, figyeltek,
mint a vendégek, tartózkodtak,
mint olvadó jégen, óvakodtak,
mint a rönk-fa, egyszerűek voltak,
mint a völgykatlan, mélységesek voltak,
mint a homály, át nem derengtek.
Nyugalmukat bizton őrizve
formálták a szennyesből tisztát.
Az örök áramlással békességben,
ismerték az élet nyitját.
Az úton jártak, mérték nélkül nem vágyakoztak,
s mert mohók sose voltak,
megelégedtek a létezővel és újat nem alkottak.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 8


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

16

Ahol megvalósul a teljes üresség,
ott a nyugalom tisztán megmarad,
minden növekszik a maga rendjén,
az örök áramlásban körbe-halad.
Minden virul, terem,
s a kezdethez visszatér szüntelen.
A kezdethez visszatérés: a béke.
A béke: az élet visszatérte.
Az élet visszatérte: állandóság.
Az állandóság tudása: világosság.
Az állandóság nem-tudása: vakság, zűrzavar.
Aki az állandót ismeri, bölcs lesz,
aki bölcs lett, igazságos lesz,
aki igazságos lett, király lesz,
a király az eget követi,
az ég az utat követi,
az út örökkévaló,
és minden rendjén-való.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 7


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

17

A kicsinyek tudták, hogy vannak nagyok.
Szerették, felemelték,
aztán rettegték,
végül megvetették.
Aki hűtlen,
hívet nem lel.
De ha ígérete szerint cselekszik,
munkája sikerül, érdeme növekszik,
és a nép azt mondja rája:
"A természet útját járja."


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 6


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

A blokk végére kívánkozik, ezzel kívánok mindenkinek további szép estét:

18

Mikor a nagy utat semmibe dobták,
megjelent az erkölcs és méltányosság.
Mikor kezdődött az okoskodás,
megjelent a nagy hazudozás.
Mikor a hat rokon összeveszett,
megjelent a gyermeki tisztelet és szülői szeretet.
Mikor zavaros az ország,
megjelennek a hűséges szolgák.

19

Ha eldobják az okosságot, a tudósságot,
akkor lesz a nép százszor áldott.
Ha eldobják az erkölcsöt, a méltányosságot,
gyermeki tisztelet, szülői szeretet vezeti a sokaságot.
Ha megszüntetik a ravaszságot, a hasznosságot,
nem lesznek többé tolvajok, betyárok.
Három jele a kevés-bölcsességnek.
Mutassák meg az ember-népnek
az egyszerűséget, az épséget,
hogy az önzésnek, az epedésnek vessenek féket.

20

Hagyd el a tanultságod
és meg nem bánod.
Ígéret és ígérgetés:
mi különbség?
Jó és rossz:
mily különbség!
De amitől mindenki retten,
azt nem vethetjük félre büntetlen.
Ó, zűr!
Még minden rendezetlen!
Ám az emberek ragyognak folyton,
mint ünnepi lakomán,
vagy tavasz-érkezéskor a tornyon.
Egyedül én vagyok nyugodt,
nem állok a fénybe,
akár a még világra-nem-hozott.
Forgok az áramlásban,
nem lel szilárd helyet a lábam;
mindenkinek van bőviben,
csupán nekem nincs semmi sem:
lám, bolond szív jutott nekem!
Ó, zűrzavar!
A közönséges emberek ragyognak,
homályban én vagyok csak;
a közönséges emberek mind szemfülesek,
közönyös én vagyok csak.
Örvénylő tenger ragad magával,
sodródom, nincs megállásom.
Mindenkinek megvan a dolga,
bolondnak, durvának csak én mutatkozom.
Egyedül én vagyok más, mint az emberek,
mert az ős-forrásból táplálkozom.


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 5


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 4


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

Jó éjt, S


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 3


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 2


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Még 1


----------



## parts (2011 Január 30)

Na, talán most.


----------



## insaneplaya (2011 Január 30)

utolsóó


----------



## Szembeszél (2011 Január 30)

Kedves Zsuzsanna köszönöm a segítőkészségedet!

S.


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

bús düledékeiden


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

husztnak romvára megállék


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

csend vala, felleg alól


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

szállt fel az éjjeli hold


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

szél kele most, mint


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

sír szele kél


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

s a csarnok elontott


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

oszlopi közt lebegő


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

rémalak inte felém


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

és mond: honfi, mit ér


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

epedő kebel e romok ormán?


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

régi kor árnya felé


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

visszamerengni mit ér?


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

messze jövendővel komolyan


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

vess öszve jelenkort


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

hass, alkoss, gyarapíts


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

s a haza fényre derül!


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

hűtlen jegyeseket tavasz sodor s lebegtet


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

hosszan kék tollakat amelyeket lehullat


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

a ciprusfa, ahol fészkel a kék madár


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

bónusz:

vadrózsákat szedett egy hajnali madonna
és eljön holnap is, szakít majd violát
egy galambnak szedi, mert úgy látszott ma este
hogy ő az, akiben a szentlélek leszállt


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

"Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle." Márai Sándor


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

"Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeladás között,
És megtanulod,hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel és a társaság a biztonsággal,
És kezded megérteni,hogy a csók nem pecsét és a bók nem esküszó,
És hozzászoksz,hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget,a felnőtt méltóságával,nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével,
És belejössz,hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd,mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez.
Egy idő után kitapasztalod,hogy még a napsugár is éget,ha túl sokáig ér.
Műveled hát saját kertecskédet,magad ékesíted fel lelkedet,nem mástól várod,hogy virágot hozzon neked.
És megtanulod,hogy valóban sokat kibírsz...
Hogy valóban erős vagy.
És valóban értékes."
(Veronica A. Shoffstall)


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

hogy kezdjem a dogám?


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

é


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

együnk vitamit


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

együnk sok zöldséget


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

kerüljük a cukrot


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

20-dika mikor


----------



## kdchk (2011 Január 31)

Tavalyelőtt regisztráltam, immáron a húsz kommentem is megvan, ám valamiért mégsem tudom letölteni azt a pár Szécsi Pál-kottát, amit régóta keresek, és sehol máshol nem találtam meg. Lehetséges, hogy a két napnyi próbaidő az első hozzászólás időpontjától számít?

szerk.:
A probléma megoldódott, csak várni kellett egy keveset. Hurrá!


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Egyszerű*


Egy kedves mosoly sok mindent elér.


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

*[FONT=&quot]A NŐ PSZICHOANATÓMIAI LEKÉPEZÉSE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Az igazi nőnek ezer arca van. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Kitoldása:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
És kétezer szeme[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A női megbízhatóság mértékegysége a MEGGONDOLTAM. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A folyamatosan beszélő vénasszony hátul veszi a levegőt.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

*[FONT=&quot]A PESSZIMISTA NŐK ISMERKEDÉSI LEHETŐSÉGEINEK KOORDINÁCIÓS MINTÁJA[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Nincs szerencséd.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*


[FONT=&quot]Nem is volt.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*


[FONT=&quot]Nem is lesz.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Ha szerencséd volt, az sem az volt.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Szerencsétlen vagy.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ha szerencséssel találkozol, még szerencsétlenebb leszel.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ha szerencsétlennel találkozol, kioltjátok egymást.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ha nem találkozol senkivel, szerencsés leszel.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Találkozni fogsz valakivel.[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Az a valaki eddig optimista volt[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A szenvedő nő nem szenved, az érdekli, hogy sajnálod-e. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Az emancipáció a nők egymás közti hatalmi viszonyát fejezi ki a férfiak fölött. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Minden nő az utolsó pillanatig feszíti a húrt. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Az utolsó után még van egy pillanat. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Minden nő a többi miatt akar jól kinézni. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Ha ez már nem megy, keres egy férfit. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Ha életedben először átláttál egy nőn, el fogja hitetni veled, hogy ő akarta így. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A meg nem értett nő mindent elkövet, hogy ezután se értsék meg[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A nő lelke egyszerű[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Ezt egyetlen férfi sem tudhatja meg[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Ő maga sem tudja. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Férfi és nő között barátság csak akkor lehetséges, ha nem egy évszázadban élnek. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Ha egész életedben hinni akarsz egy nőben, soha ne kérj róla véleményt a barátnőjéről[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A legfinomabb lelkű nő is tud ocsmány, trágár módon káromkodni, ha fodrász után rágógumi akad a hajába. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]A legmegközelíthetetlenebb gyönyörű nő azé lesz, aki először meg meri szólítani. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

[FONT=&quot]Mire ehhez bátorságot merítesz, már van egy feleséged. [/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Minden hazugság a levegővételnél kezdődik[/FONT]


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 Január 31)

*Más*

[FONT=&quot]Az a férfi, aki igazán szereti a női nemet, soha nem mond igent. [/FONT]


----------



## Gabriella1015 (2011 Január 31)

*Próbálkozás*

üdvözletem minden Olvasónak.
István fotóit szerettem volna megnézni, de mivel még nincs 20 hozzászólásom, így nem tehetem.
De legalább az első ez lett.


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Január 31)

jó álmokat


----------



## Márti2 (2011 Január 31)




----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

:d


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

*A telefonszex a legtitkosabb vágyaidat is kielégíti, ha elég ügyesen bánsz a kagylóval. 
*


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

A róka és a holló meséje arról szól, hogy a húsevő róka és a rovarevő holló veszekednek egy tejterméken, amit mind a ketten utálnak.


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

*A démonokat dobokkal elűző bennszülötteket nem értik meg a civilizált népek, akik dudálással próbálják szétoszlatni a dugót.*


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

Az Alzheimer kór jó oldala, hogy minden nap új emberekkel találkozol!


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden problémádat megoldja, de elég embert bosszant ahhoz, hogy érdemes legyen kipróbálni.


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

azt hiszem megvagyok ezzel


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Hátranézett és láttam,hagyott még időt


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Tudtam,hogy milyen lesz utolérni őt


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Egy gyengéd gáncs,egy mosoly, "Ne bánts"


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

De ismerte jól az eljövőt


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Csak az elmenőkkel vannak bajok


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Mikor elmennek és én ottmaradok


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Az ablakhoz nyomott,lapult orral


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

S körülötte a párafolttal


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Csak nézhetem majd,hogy hogyan is élnek


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

A levélszekrénybe bezárt méhek


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Meg a romlott húst szaglászó macskák


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Nézik egy darabig,aztán csak-csak otthagyják


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

És három napig elő se jönnek


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Rohannak hegynek és rohannak völgynek


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Így lesz majd nekem teljes a magány


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Tévét néz a kis stílű vagány


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Én már nem tudom,miért és mit csinál


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Talán épp most felejti el a nevét


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Egy másik emberbe bújik,onnan néz,onnan beszél


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Ha valaki elmegy,hogy is pótoljam mással


----------



## zogy (2011 Január 31)

Rókafogást hogy is lehet a csukaharapással


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Áttetsző arany ingében ragyogva
jött a nyári hajnal a réten át;
azt hitte, hogy még alszom, mert mikor
házam elé ért, elmosolyodott,
körülnézett s a nyitott ablakon
nesztelenül beugrott a szobámba,
aztán könnyű ingét ágyamra dobva
bebújt hozzám a takaró alá.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

A tűnődés, mely fájt, vagy jólesett,
s mert segítette az emlékezet,
kezdte szavakká alakítani
a világomat .


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Semmi sem vész el ezen a világon,
egy a lélek és ezer a ruhája
s a valóság csak ez a könnyű pára.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Ha tudtam volna régen, amit
ma már tudok,
ha tudtam volna, hogy az élet
milyen mocsok,


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

nem fütyörésznék most az utcán
ilyen vígan:
valószínűleg felkötöttem
volna magam.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Ha nem tudod, hogyan kell hazudni, azt sem tudod, hogy mikor hazudnak neked.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Semmit sem fürkésznek az emberek egymás dolgaiban oly mohó érdeklődéssel, mint azt, amihez semmi közük.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Senki sem tudja, mit tesz, mikor helyesen cselekszik; de a helytelennek mindig tudatában vagyunk.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Az együttélés alapja gyakran nem a kölcsönös szerelem és tisztelet, hanem a félelem a egyedülléttől, a társfüggőség - pedig boldog csak a szabad ember lehet


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Mindig legyél tisztességes! Ez majd sok embernek örömet okoz, a többi pedig megdöbben.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Az ember az egyetlen bűntudatos állat.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

A kívánság feladata, hogy jobbá tegye az életünket, és a világot, még akkor is, ha csak egészen kicsit.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

A cél módfelett fontos, de ami igazán számít: az Út, amelyen odajutsz.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

Őszintén akarok élni,
minden utam végigjárni,
hinni abban, amire vágyom,
s ha hiszek benne, küzdeni
érte bármilyen áron.


----------



## gsajt75 (2011 Január 31)

A méz már nem ízlik annyira, ha ettünk belőle. A cél nem jelent már annyit, ha elértük. A jutalom már nem olyan értékes, ha megkaptuk.


----------



## brejtike (2011 Január 31)

hahó


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 31)

3:00 óra, délután


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 31)

In vino veritas. In pivo veritas


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 31)

And the last...


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Január 31)

jaj mi is keszulodunk a farsangra de nem kapok egy jo jelenetet a 10 gyerkocomnek mit csinaljak? vlki segitsen

szerintem nagyon jo nekem tetszik

mi ez a sok link valaki elmondja-e

de hogyan lehet ezeket letolteni

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha

itt mi talalahato?

ffff

ez az oldal szuper

qqqqqqqqq

i esto che es? yo no lo se

rrrrrr

ez igen

s ezeket a meseket meg masho l is meglehet talalni

sssssssss

ggggg

hhhhhhhhh

gyerekek

vannak olyan linkek amelyek nem jok?

huh

ddss

nem hiszem ennyi jo dolog van egyhelyt ez igen

ez az oldal lenyugozo


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

*Akkor 1 *

Egyszer már összejött a 20...


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

aztán elveszett


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

egyik napról a másikra


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

pedig akkor nem is szólánc és kimondottan hsz gyűjtésre szánt


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

fórumokban gyűjtögettem,


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

hanem teljesen komolyan vettem


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

akkor most abc


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

Lassan nekem is összejön.


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

Azért valami "komoly" is legyen:


Addig nem ismersz igazán egy nőt, amíg nem találkozol vele a bíróságon. 
/Norman Mailer/


----------



## waxy1983 (2011 Január 31)

Na még egyet...


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

Este folyt köv.


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

Ahhoz, hogy sikeres legyél…​


----------



## meneon (2011 Január 31)

abc


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

Sose becsüld alá magad


----------



## meneon (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

jól válaszd meg a barátaidat


----------



## meneon (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

igyekezz minél gyorsabban észrevenni, ha hülyét akarnak belőled csinálni,​​


----------



## meneon (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

maradj mindíg érdeklődő


----------



## meneon (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

lazíts,


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

gondolj néha a múltadra is


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

törődj magaddal gyakrabban


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

és ha mégsem segít semmi, játszd a hülyét


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-aaaaaa


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-ccccccccccccc


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-ddddddddddd


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-ccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-dddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

-----------------------


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

[hide][hide][/hide][/hide]11111


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## dalih (2011 Január 31)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

na lépés indul


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

egy - megérett a megy


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

három - Te leszel a párom


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

négy - biz oda nem mégy


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

öt - hasad a tök


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

hat - hasad a pad


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

hét - vérkép


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

nyolc bohóc


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

kilenc - megvan a 20


----------



## Cipuka (2011 Január 31)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

köszönöm a tájékoztatót.
A múltkor gyorsan csináltam a válaszokat egy szójátékban,de
kiderült,hogy az offolás.Ezt még nem ismertem.


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

1 2 3


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

123


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

egyeske


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

ketteske


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

1234


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

231


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

76


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

345


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

4533


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

554


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

65554


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

766776


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

65567


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

54321


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

78787


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

65554huhuh


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

75499


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

gzggz65


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

5499


----------



## mhadnagy (2011 Január 31)

kész


----------



## st33w (2011 Január 31)

*egy*

egy-egy


----------



## st33w (2011 Január 31)

*kettő*

két-kettő


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

hi


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

hali


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

csa


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

csövi


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

'napot


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

hj


----------



## Vampirg (2011 Január 31)

*-*

sziasztok


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

üdv


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

night


----------



## Vampirg (2011 Január 31)

kettő


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

szupi


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

köszi


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

olé


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

gól


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

tuti


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

remek


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

dvtk


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

hala madrid


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

bigyibigyibó


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

minyima


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

bázlájkjir


----------



## apacapaca (2011 Január 31)

kutyafütty


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz...Köszönöm a segitséget! Szuper ez az oldal


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

New York


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Rio


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Tokio


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Répa,


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

retek,


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

mogyoró,


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

korán


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

reggel


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

ritkán (?)


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

rikkant


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

a rigó.


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Az ibafai papnak


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

fapipája van,tehát


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

az ibafai papi pipa


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

*hozzászólás*

sok dolog van mi értelmetlen 01kiss


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

papi fapipa


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

ez is az 02


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

cristaleva te érted ezt 03


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

ja néked már kész 04


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

De ettől szép az élet! :ugras:


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

asfer 05


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

Üdv!


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

hát én másképpen látom 06


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

szintén 07


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

üdv 08


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Tessék előrukkolni a szép magyar nyelvtörőkkel!
"Nyakas a parasztgazda,faragatlan fajta..."


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

el 09


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

tova 10


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

...kajla bajsza alatt kacag,ha dagad a flaska.


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

12+1


----------



## crystaleva (2011 Január 31)

Mindjárt összejön a 20...Kitartás!


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

hányas vagy 14


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

elértem a 16-ot


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

és lőn 17


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

egy híján 20


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

vidám birka bőr juhéjjjjjjjj 20


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

21


----------



## Zsiby81 (2011 Január 31)

1,5 éves kislányomnak poncsót szeretnék kötni


----------



## Zsiby81 (2011 Január 31)

Meg varrnék is neki.


----------



## Zsiby81 (2011 Január 31)

21


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

Este van, este van...


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

Szóval még 10


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

zsibbad a képem...


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

merthogy fogorvosnál voltam :-O


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

már csak 6


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

Gyűjtögetek...


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

43210


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

hogy ennek így mi értelme?


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

Biztos van nekije


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

20


----------



## talpi (2011 Január 31)

+1! Na, nézzünk szét!


----------



## gagigagi (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok! Szeretném letölteni Kéry Kitty: Kalandra fel c lemezét! Ha valaki tudna segíteni előre is köszönöm!


----------



## asztrológus (2011 Január 31)

Én már szétnéztem !


----------



## Magdimama333 (2011 Január 31)

*üdvözlés*

Szeretettel köszöntöm a Kanadai Magyarok fórum résztvevőit.
Kicsit nézelődni fogok nálatok és köztetek,ha lehetőséget kapok


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

*kösz*

:d


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> a topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

hajrá fradi


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

kaki újpest


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

nekem csak a kriptonit árt


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

főleg az ebooko érdekelnek


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

olyan okos leszek hogyna


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

és sokal jobban hozá fogok tudni szolni a témához


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## zsuperman (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

A


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

B


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

C


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

D


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

E


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

F


----------



## mekszi (2011 Január 31)

G


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

H


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

I


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

J


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

K


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

L


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

M


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

N


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

O


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

P


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

Q


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

R


----------



## mekszi (2011 Február 1)

S


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Egy -


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Kettő


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Te vagy az én párom


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Megérett a meggyyyyyyy de miért ennyi gével meg ipszilonnal


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Miért nem lehet fehér Bref-et kapni sehol?


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Sajnos penészedik a fal néhány helyen és az volt a legjobb penészirtó


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

H étfőről Keddre virradó éjjel


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Gondolkodom vajh miért kell


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Eme húsz üzenet feltöltése


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Melyekben nem lelelem kedvem


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Ellenzem eme tetteket eszperente nyelven


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Emberek! Nem kellene eme rengeteg elmebeteg


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

megrendezett levelet elfelednem?


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

De nem! Mert kellenek e-remekek


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Melyeket leszedhetek estelente, reggelente


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Lelkem, kedvemre


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

és mindjárt megvan


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

De nem! Mert nem feledem, e reggelen eme pergetett kereveten heveredem le.


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Pomponos kolompot oltok


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Hömpörö Appor Ündürüxi


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Úgy belejöttem a marhaságírásba hogy folytatom!


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Vagy nem, de ez biztos.


----------



## nrbl (2011 Február 1)

Egy boltos magyaráz az inasának: 
- Az ember nem azzal csinál üzletet, amit a vevő akar, hanem azzal, amit azon kívül elad neki. Rögtön megmutatom a következő vevőnél.
Bejön egy nő:
- Jó napot, egy speciális függönymosószert kérnék.
- Parancsoljon. És itt van hozzá egy flakon üvegtisztító.
- Minek az üvegtisztító?
- Ha már a függönyök tiszták, akkor az ablakoknak is ragyogniuk kell!
- Teljesen igaza van, köszönöm szépen!
A boltos az inasához:
- Na látod, így kell ezt csinálni, most te jössz. 

Bejön egy nő:
- Jó napot, egy doboz tampont kérek.
Az inas kirakja a tampont az asztalra - és mellé rak egy üvegtisztítót.
- De hát nem kértem üvegtisztítót, minek az?
- Most úgysem tud dugni, ... legalább van ideje ablakot pucolni...


----------



## maci03 (2011 Február 1)

nem rossz viccel is telik az ido


----------



## maci03 (2011 Február 1)

sot


----------



## maci03 (2011 Február 1)

nekem is telt az ido vele


----------



## maci03 (2011 Február 1)

az uzenetek is gyulnek de meg nagyon sok es unalmas is igy


----------



## maci03 (2011 Február 1)

nem volna eleg 20?


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 1)

Tetszik ez a vicc


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*20*

nem


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

értem


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*19*

miért


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*18*

kell


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*17*

ez az


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*16*

előírás


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*16*

ha


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*15*

íly


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*14*

egyszerűen


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*13*

kijátszható


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*12*

ez


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*11*

a


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*10*

szabály


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*09*

ha


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*8*

azért


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*7*

nem


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*6*

hogy


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*5*

növekedjék


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*4*

az


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*3*

oldalon


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*2*

a


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*2*

kattintások


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*1*

száma


----------



## ememen11 (2011 Február 1)

*0*

Végre megvan!


----------



## orsinka (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## orsinka (2011 Február 1)

:!:2


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

Kezdem


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

Köszönöm


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

ezt


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

csodálatosan


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

fantasztikus


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

lehetőséget,


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

hogy


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

mindössze


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

néhány


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

perc


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

alatt


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

összegyűjthetem


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

a szükséges


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

hozzászólást


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

ebben


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

a topicban


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

!!!


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

köszi a tippet


----------



## gumilo (2011 Február 1)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

mar nekem is volt 20


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

de nem tudom hova tűnt


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

14..


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

15..


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

13...


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

12...


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

11..ez a szerencseszámom


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

9..


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

88


----------



## odynman (2011 Február 1)

21


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

7..


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

6...


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

5- már nem sok van hátra


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

3..


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

2..


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

1..kiss


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

na lássuk!!


----------



## Arasmv (2011 Február 1)

ez már dada


----------



## Arasmv (2011 Február 1)

mikvogymuk


----------



## Arasmv (2011 Február 1)

ezt kipróbáljuk:
:cici:


----------



## Arasmv (2011 Február 1)

ez remek


----------



## Arasmv (2011 Február 1)

óóó van itt minden kiss  :2:


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

*csak úgy*

nézelődök a filmek közott


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

tetszenek


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

hajtok


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

*csak úgy*

A 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Ide tényleg azt írok, amit akarok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Ez nem csalás?


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Nem ámítás?


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Hááhháá, akkor már 7


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Mindenki így csinálja?


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Hóhó, lehet szinezni


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

Nem csalás


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

ez nem tom mi


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

_dsgbsnb _


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

Nem ámítás ...


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

De akkor mi értelme van?


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

*új tag*

Sziasztok


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

hol is tartok? 13


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

új vagyok


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Szia! Első bejegyzés, légy üdvözölve


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

lassan írok


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

köszi


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

mé mindig kell


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

kell


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

gratula a 14hez


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

:88: :55:


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

már egy negyed megvan


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

király


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

:444:


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

ha a "szólj hozzá"ra kattintasz, ott vannak az ikonok, még több


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

tök jóóó


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

nem csalás, nem ámítás


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

Hókusz-pókusz


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Ilyenkor látszik, ki mit tud feleslegesen írni


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

ez a szabály, tartsuk be!


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

csiribú csiribá
de tényleg működik


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

nem felesleges


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

Itt mindenki új...


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

jo


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

hiszen valamiért írunk


----------



## panakari (2011 Február 1)

Héééhé, elértem!!! Juhéj
:!::..::ugras:\\m/:``::kaboom:


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

kék


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

acsepela írta:


> nem felesleges


De nem ám!


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

tisztára kivagyok


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

hurrá


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

kitartás!


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

3/4


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

fehérrel írok


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

mondom fehérrel írtam!


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

acsepela írta:


> kék



zöld


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

abc


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

utolsó előtti


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

def


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

Trükkös, nagyon trükkös


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

*mennyi kell még*

mennyi,;,,,?


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

itt a vége fuss el véle


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Február 1)

!20!


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

ghi


----------



## acsepela (2011 Február 1)

Kösz sziasztok


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

jkl


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

mno


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

pqr


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

stu


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

vwx


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

ja


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

yz


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

8t


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

jaj, kifogytam a betűkből!...


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

*hello*

6


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

kék


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

miért


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

piros


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

jaj


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

még három


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

*husz*

kettő


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

*20*

még 1


----------



## Mrpapesz (2011 Február 1)

És oké


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

zöld


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

fehér


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

sziasztok sorstarsak! nem tudom mit irhatnek...


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

sárga


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

lila


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

van valaki Hollandia kornyeken??


----------



## Satis. (2011 Február 1)

Űdv mindenkinek !


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

rózsaszín


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

Biroge! te elintezed a 20uzenetet szinekkel?


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

végre... feketén-fehéren


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

:d


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

nem figyeltél... betűk is voltak.. egy teljes abc...


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

meg 16 uzenet...


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

15..


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

Egyébként Hajrá Anasika! ;-)


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

13...plusz 20mp szunet?? jol megszivatnak ezzel az oldallal!!! de legyen


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

ez sem rossz trükk..


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

koszi Biroge.. mar csak 12!


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

11..!


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

tien, ten, tiz


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

negen, nine, kilenc, 9 !!!!


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

Már a célegyenesben vagy...


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

na most meg nem enged hozzaszolni...! ez tenyleg szivatas :S


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

kosz a biztatast!! mar csak 7..


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

6 es VEEGEEE!!


----------



## Satis. (2011 Február 1)

Ha ez kell hogy ...


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

5 a szerencse szamom..


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

az élet nem habostorta..


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

4 az meg paros szam.. Bedilizek


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

de mindjárt megvagy!


----------



## Satis. (2011 Február 1)

betűk.... vagy csak szinek....


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

3... ezt vegigolvassa valaki amugy?? kene ezekbol csinalni egy osszeallitast! durva..


----------



## Satis. (2011 Február 1)

na szoval lenne dolgom az oldalon


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

2!! az mar nagyon kozel van az egyhez.. Hujjujj!! lehet most kene abbahgyni..


----------



## anasika (2011 Február 1)

1!!!!!!!!!:77: to me!!  HIPhipHUrraaa!! Na Biroge, most mar kezet foghatunk!


----------



## Satis. (2011 Február 1)

keresek valakit


----------



## biroge (2011 Február 1)

Gratulálok Anasika! Üdv a klubban!


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

10,5


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Na most én jövök. Sziasztok.


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Húúú, ez lassú lesz!


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Még valaki?? Egyedül vagyok?


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

10!!!


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

És ezúton szeretnék köszönetet mondani


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

zsuzsanna03-nak a


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

lehetőségért és az ötletért. ))


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Haladok!!


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Már csak 5!


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Utálok magammal beszélgetni, ezért mostantól jöjjön a visszaszámlálás éééés....


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

szép napot!


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Végre valaki! Szia! Mindegy, most már befejezem a számolást!
Tehát. 1


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

jó lenne


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

ha letelne


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

a 20


----------



## zagyvacsek (2011 Február 1)

Ééééééés megvaaaaaaan!!!!! Köszönöm mindenkinek az együttműködést ), további szép napot!
Kedves Mesi72, jó szórakozást!


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

hozzászólásom )))


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

szia!


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

Köszi! neked szép napot!


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

lassan tölti fel a hozzászólást!


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

lassan


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

de


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

biztosan


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

közeledik


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

20.


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

hozzászólásom


----------



## Mesi72 (2011 Február 1)

Éljen!!!!


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 1)

*kérés!*

Sziasztok! Bábfilmeket keresek,aki tud tegyen fel.


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 1)

**

Sziasztok! Amint engedi a gép teszek fel én is meséket,mert nagyon sok van. pl.: Disney mesék,Hupikék Törpikék,Bolondos dallamok...


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 1)

*Kérés!*

Sziasztok! keresek élőszereplős mesefilmeket! Előre is köszi


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 1)

**

Sziasztok! Megint én vagyok. Ha kell valkinek rengeteg karácsonyi mesém is van.


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

várakozom


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

negyedik


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

five


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

A1


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

nem könnyű


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

B2


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

C3


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

nálunk


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

D4


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

E5


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

szállingózik


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

F6


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

G7


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

hó


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

H8


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

january


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Szia 20erababa!

Te is edzel?


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

february


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Nekem nagyon lassú ez a szerver.


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Vagy nem is beszélsz magyarul?


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

march


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

may


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Na mindegy, így is növekszik az üzeneteim száma.


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

august


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Látom angolul számolgatod a hónapokat.


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

nekem is lassú :-(


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Na most meg átirányítottak valahova.


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

már nem tudtam mit kitalálni


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

gyors hozzászólásokat írsz?


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

"gyors válasz küldésével" könnyebb


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

AH!! Mégis magyar vagy, csak az üzenet nem terjed fénysebességgel.


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

engem is irányítgatott :-(


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Persze, gyors válaszokat írok, csak a szerver lassú.


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

no meg is van a 20


----------



## 20erababa (2011 Február 1)

sok sikert kívánok


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Én valójában csak néhány pénzpiaci témájú könyvet akartam letölteni, de most már kíváncsi vagyok, miről beszélgetnek a kanadai magyarok.


----------



## pedionk (2011 Február 1)

halihó, üdv


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Szerintem teljesen nevetséges az a főoldalon található történet, hogy a régi vezetést leváltották, erre gyorsan eladta az épületet.


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Szia pedionk!
Úgy látom előző beszélgetőpartnerem elhagyott minket. Megvolt neki a 20 üzenete.


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Mondjuk nekem is ez a 20.

Éljen!


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

*hello*

sziasztok, ígéretesnek tűnik az oldal!


----------



## Peter777 (2011 Február 1)

Most már jobban tagnak számítok mint eddig?
Ja nem, még nem telt le a 48 óra.

Viszlát holnap!


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

*csőváz*

klafi


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

gyors 3 na ez kell nekem


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

azért vicces  4 vagy 5?


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

kuglóf


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

fánk


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

palacsinta


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

csintalanka


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

7nyűszü kapanyányimonyók


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

alig várom mi lesz a vége


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

krumpli és még 2 nap ez a gáz most mééért?


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

tapika


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

micimackó


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

zsebibaba XD


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

spam


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

tizenhat


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

zerg elek


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

csiga biga


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

20 mp ez fontos


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

ropi mami


----------



## sicsalad (2011 Február 1)

tutiság miatt


----------



## mojszio (2011 Február 1)

Jó napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

itt vagyok


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

új vagyok.


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

Ti mit szerettek Canadaban?


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat ! :!:


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Nagyon kezdő vagyok ezen a téren .


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Szeretném jobban megismerni a fórumot.


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Ez is egy hozzászólás !


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

kezdő vagyok!


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Gyűjtögetünk.


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Egyszer csak meg lesz!


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Halihoooooo!


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Ez a fele.


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

megint több!


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

12:ugras:


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

nekem


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

is


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

nagy


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

ma egy csomót játszottam (szólánc, stb)


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

folytatom ám


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

segitseg


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

szolanc johet


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## sárkánylányka (2011 Február 1)

egész jó kis játékok vannak ám fönt. Pl a magánhangzókat kitalálós nem is olyan könnyű.....


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Egy bróker és egy spekuláns sétálgatnak az utcán.
Találkoznak egy kutyapiszokkal, mire a bróker azt mondja a spekulánsnak:
- Ha megeszed, adok neked tízmillió forintot!
Jól van, a spekuláns nem is tud ellenállni a kísértésnek. Falatozni kezd...
A bróker már épp kezdené megbánni az ígéretét, amikor ismét találnak egy kutya piszkot.
Megszólal a spekuláns:
- Ha megeszed, én is adok tízmilliót.
A brókernek sem kell több, rögvest kajálni kezd. Kicsit később újra egymás mellett sétálgatnak.
Így a spekuláns:
- Hallod, de szomorú dolog ez, hogy ennyit kínlódtunk és nem kerestünk semmit.
Mire a bróker:
- Hát igen, de húszmilliós forgalmat bonyolítottunk. 
- ez igaz , de megettünk ingyen 2 kutyaszart!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

hol?


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

meg mindig nagy segitseg ez a forum


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

A főnök aggódik a beosztottja miatt, mert 12:00-kor mindig elmegy valahová,
14:00-kor megérkezik, és újra leül dolgozni. Felbérel egy detektívet, hogy
kiderítse, mit csinál közben.
A nyomozó másnap jelenti:

- János ismét elhagyta az irodát, beszállt a kocsijába, a házához hajtott és
bent lepihent. Utána megebédelt a hűtőjében talált ételből és lefeküdt a
feleségével. Ezután elszívott egyet a legjobb szivarjai közül és visszajött
dolgozni.
- Én már azt hittem valami baj van. Ez nagyon egészséges!
- Nos, megengedi, hogy tegezzem?
- Természetesen.
- Akkor elmondanám még egyszer: János elhagyta az irodát, beszállt a
kocsidba és a házadhoz hajtott. Ott megebédelt a hűtődben talált ételből.
Ezután lefeküdt a feleségeddel, elszívott egyet a legjobb szivarjaid közül
és visszajött dolgozni.

Ez a magyar nyelv!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

A kommunista idők hőskorában, valahol a Szovjetunióban felveszi a párttitkár
a telefont, hogy figyelmeztesse a jerevániakat egy erős földrengésre:
- Elvtársam, tudomásunkra jutott, hogy Önöknél 8-as erősségű földalatti mozgások lesznek, a Richter szerint!
- Köszönöm elvtársam, intézkedünk! - hangzott a válasz.
Eltelik egy hét. Semmi visszajelzés. Aztán egyszer csörög a telefon Moszkvában, Jerevánból jelentkeznek:
- Továris, köszönjük a figyelmeztetést. Richtert és nyolc társát letartóztattuk és kivégeztük, ezzel a földalatti mozgolódásokat megszüntettük, csak nem tudtunk eddig telefonálni, mert hatalmas nagy földrengés volt errefelé.


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Skót beszél az Istennel:
- Isten, neked mennyi egy pillanat?
- Nekem egymilliárd év.
- És mennyi egy penny?
- Egymilliárd font.
- Adj egy pennyt!
- Egy pillanat...


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

A második világháborúban Magyarország hadat üzent az USA-nak. Magyarország nagykövete bement a washingtoni külügyminisztériumba, majd átadta a hadüzenetet. Ezután a következő beszélgetés zajlott le:
USA Külügyminiszter:
- Mi az Önök államformája?
Magyar nagykövet:
- Királyság.
- És ki a királyuk?
- Nincs királyunk, hanem kormányzónk van.
- Ki a kormányzó?
- Vitéz Horthy Miklós tengernagy.
- És van Önöknek tengerük?
- Az nincs.
- Értem. Van az USA-val szemben területi követelésük?
- Nincs.
- Van valamilyen országgal szemben területi követelésük?
- Igen. Ausztriával, Csehszlovákiával, Romániával...
- Értem. És azokkal szemben is hadat viselnek?
- Nem, ők a szövetségeseink.


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

A mérkőzés után az edző így szól a csatárhoz:
- Öregem, téged csak két dolog akadályoz abban, hogy jó futballista legyél!
- Micsoda?
- A két lábad.


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Kívánságműsor: Kérném a Neoton Famíliától a 220 felett c. számot, és küldeném minden svájci frank hitelesnek!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Az iskolában a tanító megkérdezi a gyerekeket, hogy kinek az apukája hasonlít valamelyik híres emberre. Az egyik diák büszkén mondja:
- Az én apukám Mátyás királyra hasonlít.
- Miért?
- Mert olyan igazságos.
Erre megszólal egy másik gyerek is:
- Az én apukám Dugovics Tituszra hasonlít.
- Miért?
- Mert vállalatigazgató volt, és amikor lebukott, három másik embert is magával rántott!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

- Mit parancsol, uram?
- Mindegy, csak nagy legyen, hideg, és sok vodka legyen benne.
- Na, akkor jöjjön, bemutatom a feleségem.


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Pistike az út szélén áll, és keservesen zokog.
- Miért sírsz, kisfiam? - kérdezi egy néni.
- Azért, mert az anyukám azt mondta, csak akkor mehetek át az úton, ha minden autó elment, de még eddig egy sem jött!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Ember galambot fog a kezében, simogatja, becézgeti:
- Tubitubi... tubitubitubi...
Egyszer csak megfogja a fejét, eltöri a nyakát és megszólal:
- Or not to be!


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Az élet abban különbözik a sakktól, hogy a játék a sakk-matt után is folytatódik. (Isaac Asimov)


----------



## h0ri (2011 Február 1)

Két óvodás beszélget:
- Tavaty van.
- Mi van?
- Tavaty van?
- Nem éjtem?
- Batynak a matkák.
- Jaaa, tavaty van!


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

-Ki követi el a legtöbb összeadási hibát?
-Az anyakönyv vezető.


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

-Miben egyezik Petőfi Sándor és Vágó István ?
-Mind a kettőről hidat neveztek el .


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

-Mi a dekoltázs ?
-Mély ruha kivágás , amellyel egy fiatal nő férjet , egy
idős nő pedig náthát szerezhet magának .


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Egy építkezésen a kőművesmester mérgesen agyontapos egy csigát. 
A segéd kérdi: 
- Mit ártott az a csiga? 
- Teljesen az idegeimre ment azzal, hogy egész nap követett.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Köszönöm ezt a remek lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás mielőbbi begyűjtéséhez. Hogy ne értelmetlenül kopjanak a billentyűim, közzé teszek némi okosságokat, hátha valaki okulhat belőle.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Ha a hó sárga, ne edd meg.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Az ember nem lehet minden nap másnapos.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Tetszik a Volvo új szlogenje: Mert a világ nem csak a Volvóról szól. Ezért van Volvóm. KIRÁLY!!!


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Olyan nincs, hogy valami nem sörnyitó.


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Radnóti Miklós: Hajnal

Lassan száll a szürke és a kék még
lassabban szivárog át az égen,
homályban áll az erdő s minden ág
puhán mozog, úgy mint a vízfenéken.

A szürkeség eloszlik, győz a kék,
minden égi füstöt magába fal
s a dúló hajnal elé szalad
két fiatal fa, sötét lábaival.

Harsány fürtökben lóg a fény s a táj
sok ág-bogán ökörnyál lengedez,
ragyogva lép az erdő szerteszét,
lépte vidám és egyszerre lenge lesz,

nedves fején a nappal táncba kezd
s a réten nem jöhet most senki át:
ezüst halakat virágzik a tó
és az éleshangú reggel így kiált:

halihó ha-hó ha-hó halihó! ​


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Az élet egy nagy lótrágya. Mi vagyunk a verebek. Csipegetjük, de tudjuk, hogy az egész soha nem lehet a miénk.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Az ábrándozás az élet megrontója, mely kancsalul festett egekre néz. (Tóth Árpád)


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Benedek Elek: Reggeli dal

Felébredt a nap, kapuját kitárta,
Nótával köszönti a dalos madárka.
Ébredez az erdő, már a rét sem alszik,
Madár dalolása messzire elhallszik.

Harmat rezeg az ágon, fénye meg-megcsillan,
Rásüt a napsugár s egyszerre elillan.
Ragyog az áldott nap, a szellő se lebben.
S dalol a kis madár mindig ékesebben.

Fölkelt a méh is, döngicsél a réten,
Zümmög a bogárka, röppenésre készen,
Szárnyát száritgatja meleg napsugárban,
Megfürödvén előbb harmatos virágban.

Dalolj madár, dalolj, örvendezz a nyárnak,
Dalolj, amig a szép napok le nem járnak.
Majd jön az őszi szél, elhervad a virág...
Dalold, amig lehet! ó, de szép a világ!


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Ja és az élet szép.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

A lehetetlen nem tény, csak egy vélemény.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Éva örök.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Ádám is.


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Devecseri Gábor: Kérésem egy

Kérésem egy: a csókod add,
vagy tiszta szívvel megtagadd,
de ne osszad nekem kegyül,
mert akkor a szívem kihül.

Omolj karomba szelíden,
vagy lökj magadtól messze el:
ha hozzámsimulsz, köszönöm:
ha meg se hallgatsz, becsülöm:
alamizsna nem érdekel.


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Egyik napról a másikra élek. Mint mindenki más.


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

12354


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Micsoda falu Pest...


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Sík Sándor: A hajnal szerelmese

Azt szeretem, aki nevet, 
Akinek rózsaszín az arca, 
Aki örül, aki kacag, 
Aki dalolva megy a harcra.

Enyém az áprilisi szellő. 
A feslő bimbót szeretem, 
A hasadót, a harmatosat. 
A hajnal a szerelmesem.

Az én emberem a gyerek, 
A nagyszemű, nevető gyermek, 
Akiben szűz minden-csírák, 
Ezer erők rügyezve kelnek.

Az én emberem, aki fölkel, 
Az induló, az ébredő, 
Akinek győzelem az álma, 
Akiben dalol a jövő.

Szeretem azt, aki akar, 
Aki remény, aki ígéret. 
Az enyém a vér és a tűz: 
A fakadó fiatal élet.

Az ébredő napot imádom, 
Megyek a virradat elé. 
Az én lelkem a tüzek lelke, 
Az én dalom a hajnalé.


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

És mégis mozog a föld.


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Nem soká 20


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

A lét határozza meg a tudatot. Mint ahogy a tudat a lét.


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Nekem 20


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

+1 a ráadás


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Gyűjtünk itt többen is


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

húúha eggyel több


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

egy híján meg van


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Petőfi Sándor: Sok embert ismerek

Sok embert ismerek,
Ki önmagát legjobban szereti;
De másnak ismét vannak kedvesi,
Kiket magánál forróbban szeret,
S ezeket sokszor mégis megbántja.
Aztán megbánja,
Hogy könnyeket facsart szeméből,
Kinek egy vidám pillantatáért,
Kinek egy mosolyáért
A legszebb részt od'adná életéből.
Ilyenkor tudja csak: mi a gyötrelem?
Mik a keservek?
És kéri szivét: repedj meg, oh szivem!
És ez - büntetésül - nem reped meg.

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Azt hiszem ezt kerestem.
Meeeeg vaaaaan!


----------



## Retexis (2011 Február 1)

Azt hiszem ezt kerestem.
Meeeeg vaaaaan!


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 1)

Gondolom szebbek ezek a versek, mintha bármi hülyeséggel traktálnám a blogot és az esetleges böngészőket.


----------



## hustla (2011 Február 1)

20, na ez úgy lefárasztott, hogy nincs is már kedvem fórumozni


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

Csak húsz... hát mi ez nekem???


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

Csak húsz... nem is olyan sok...


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

Vagyis már csak 18


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

Azaz 17


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

Már csak 16


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

egyre kevesebb


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

már csak 12


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

ami 11 lett


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

most már csak 10


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

már túl a felénél...


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

ahogy a buták mondanák: nyóc


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

ennyiből áll egy hét: 7


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

és ha bekapjuk a gyógyszert? az bizony 6


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

ezen a napon születtem: 5


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

már csak ennyi van hátra: 4


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

ami immár 3


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

dupla


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

utolsó


----------



## zagarfan (2011 Február 1)

ráadás


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Mikor lesz már meg?


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Még 10...9...8...


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

:d2


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Megy ez!


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

6 lassan de biztosan


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Hajrá Zsuzsmara!


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

jah már számolni se tudok, még csak 9


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Nekem hét...


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

jó neked  12


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

HATalmas!


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

És elindult, a nagy visszaszámlálás...5...


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

...4...


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

...3...


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

...2...


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

20 Végre


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

...1...


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

7...


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

ez kevés...


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)




----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

[HIDE][/HIDE]))


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

jaj


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Bent vagyoooook!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

10...


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

de jó neked!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

sietek én is!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

tucat!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

ez nem a kedvenc számom...13


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

Szia


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

vagy csak 10???


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

Mindenki


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

már számolni sem tudok?


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

most jön a 13...jaj...de nehéz ez!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

de nem adom fel!


----------



## cselescsavo (2011 Február 1)

Gyerünk srácok!! Várlak titeket!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

már 22nél jársz?


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

nekem ahhoz 6 kell...


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

de a 20hoz csak...3!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

1...............!!!!


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

megvan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

gyönyörű


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

estét


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

mindazoknak


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

akik


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

ezen


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

portálon


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

töltik


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

az


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

estéjüket


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

.


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

Hasznos


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

elfoglaltság


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

mindannyiunk


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

számára


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

Örülök


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

hogy


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

itt


----------



## livia2211 (2011 Február 1)

lehetek


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

akkor elvileg ide kell írnom hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

abc


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

cba


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

bac


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

cab


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

axe


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

exa


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

xea


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

xae


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

bár nem értem az oldal lényegét


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

legalábbis hogy minek ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

ahhoz hogy tudjak valamit kezdeni ezen az oldalon


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

mert nélkülük nem nagyon tudok érvényesülni


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

na mindegy


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

majd csak meglesz lassan a 20


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

köszönettel elkezdem


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

hát ez gyorsan ment


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

és utána én is használhatom kedvemre az oldalt


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

és most, ami még nem volt


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

hevenyzárfedélkicsvaróbakelitbéklyó


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

ha ezt a keresők leindexelik, akkor ez is megmarad


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

csak tudnám hol tartok


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

egy darabig


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

ó jajj


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

óhaj


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

sóhaj


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

ólajtó


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

sófalgátlópókertó


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

a translate majom hány köbcentis?


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

visszaszámláló mállóvajasedény, már megint itt a pszichiáter!!!!!!


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

mondom, hogy nem vittem sehova, de ahova a lova tolja ontja jobbra, nem?


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

egyébként villanyzápor, hogy eltereljem a figyelmet


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

de már fázik az alagút végre!


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

már itt a pszichiáter ikertestvéredénye, de mit nekem ha oda úgyse...


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

ja, jajj, jajj, és már csomagolnak is befele, egyre beljebb, olyan leszek, mint egy kis palacsinta a turistajelzés margóján


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

néha úgy érzem más is lehet ott, ahová nem tuszkoják az embert


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

de azért nem végzem a rövidebb gyufa, ha nincs kikapcsolva az égője


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

ha egy pszichoana-atléta trikóban ez elolvassa, úgyis érti, de majd mesélje el nekem is de ne csak el ne képedjek ha még van rá lövése.


----------



## egyapuka (2011 Február 1)

hölgyeim és uraim, köszönöm megtisztelő figyelmüket!!


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

azt írják hogy kell még pár hozzászólás


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

hát akkor még csinálok párat


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

ha ez hozzászólásnak minősül


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

bár nem szólok hozzá semmihez


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

csak magamban beszélgetek itt


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

de gondolom valakinek valamire jó ez ha így van előírva


----------



## kiskodak (2011 Február 1)

de ha nem jól csinálom akkor sajnos hiába írkáltam ide


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## Kriszti_1987 (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

jó itt


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

1978


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

gyertyafény


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

hohohóóó


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

világkörüli út


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

elmennék szivesen


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

sokat utazni


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

világot látni


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

de szép is lenne


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

csak tervezek


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

de sosem fog összejönni a dolog


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

zenta


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

a szülővárosom


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

egyszerű város


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

de szeretek itt élni


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

előbb utóbb


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

úgyis történni fog valami


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

ebben az életben


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

ami mindent megváltoztat


----------



## brale (2011 Február 1)

hellóka


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

szép


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

okos


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

kedves


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

bátor


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

édes


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

nyaralás


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 1)

ünnep


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

kicsi


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

hegy


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

gyermek


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

család


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

cica


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

csiga


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

gyümölcs


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

22


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

terhesség


----------



## gabi1963 (2011 Február 2)

karácsony


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*01*

Mese az informatikusról és a békakirálylányról


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*02*

Az informatikus talál egy békát és felveszi.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*03*

A béka az így szól:


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*04*

- Ha megcsókolsz, észbontóan szép királykisasszonnyá változom.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*05*

A férfi ránéz, mosolyog és zsebrevágja.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*06*

Erre a béka ismét megszólal:


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*07*

- Ööö, talán nem hallottad jól, de...


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*08*

Az informatikus előveszi, rámosolyog, aztán elrakja.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*09*

A béka újból rákezdi:


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*10*

- Ha megcsókolsz, veled töltöm az éjszakát.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*11*

Ismét előveszi, mosolyog és zsebrerakja a békát.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*12*

A béka türelmetlenül:


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*13*

- Ha megcsókolsz, hozzádmegyek és tiéd lesz a fele királyság.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*14*

Újból előveszi a békát, mosolyog, majd elteszi.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*15*

- A szexrabszolgád leszek!


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*16*

- Kiélheted a legvadabb vágyaidat!


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*17*

- Nagyon gazdaggá teszlek!


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*18*

Az informatikus újból előveszi, csak mosolyog rá, majd visszateszi a zsebébe.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*19*

- Süket vagy? - kiabál a béka döbbenten.


----------



## oxy-gen (2011 Február 2)

*20*

- Nem... Gátlástalan nőkkel tele a padlás, de egy beszélő béka az nagyon tuti!


----------



## pepelopici (2011 Február 2)

Vannak olyan linkek amelyek már nem élnek, vagy el lettek távolítva. Ezeket le kellene venni vagy jelölni.


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Milyen szép dolog, hogy már ma
Nem történik ilyes lárma,
Össze a szomszéd se zördül,
A rokonság
Csupa jóság,
Magyar ember fél a pörtül...
Nincsen osztály, nincs egyesség
Hogy szépszóval meg ne essék,
A testvérek
Összeférnek,
Felebarát
Mind jó barát:
Semmiségért megpörölni,
Vagy megenni, vagy megölni
Egymást korántsem akarja:
De hol is akadna ügyvéd
Ki a fülemile füttyét
Mai napság felvállalja!?

(1854) Arany János: Fülemüle /részlet /


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Petőfi Sándor: Reszket a bokor

Reszket a bokor, mert
Madárka szállott rá.
Reszket a lelkem, mert
Eszembe jutottál,
Eszembe jutottál,
Kicsiny kis leányka,
Te a nagy világnak
Legnagyobb gyémántja!

Teli van a Duna,
Tán még ki is szalad.
Szivemben is alig
Fér meg az indulat.
Szeretsz, rózsaszálam?
Én ugyan szeretlek,
Apád-anyád nálam
Jobban nem szerethet.

Mikor együtt voltunk,
Tudom, hogy szerettél.
Akkor meleg nyár volt,
Most tél van, hideg tél.
Hogyha már nem szeretsz,
Az isten áldjon meg,
De ha még szeretsz, úgy
Ezerszer áldjon meg!

Pest, 1846. november 20. után


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Növünk együtt

Soknak lettem már, hogy élek,
A szemében szúró tüske:
De van még egy kicsi lélek,
Aki rám hiú és büszke.

Ez, hogy nevem is volt "hurcán",
Most eszmél csak, most tanulja:
S lesi már, ha megy az utcán,
Rámutat-e mások ujja.

Eddig együtt voltunk gyermek,
Én másod-, ő első ízben:
Épűltek fa-tornyok, termek,
Pacskolódtunk porban, vízben.

De, hogy ő nőtt, én is nőttem;
Alig ismerünk egymásra:
Ő kisasszony lett előttem,
Én meg neki óriássa.

No, engedjük kedvét telni,
Ha okos lesz, majd elhagyja; -
Legalább még nem szégyelli
Hogy én voltam... a nagyapja.

(1877 júl. 30) Arany János verse


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Arany János: A világ


A világ egy kopott szekér,
Haladna, de nem messze ér:
Itt is törik, ott is szakad:
Sohse féljünk, hogy elragad.

A világ egy régi mente,
Moly, penész, por összeette,
Folt sem állja, foldani kár:
Cérna után szakad mindjár'.

A világ egy tói malom,
Néha tenger vize vagyon,
Néha csepp sincs, úgy kiszárad:
Amint kéne, sosem járhat.

A világ egy vén muzsikás,
Nem tud ő már kezdeni mást:
Minden hangból húz csak felet,
Minden nap egy nótát feled.

A világ egy rozzant csárda,
Rossz menedék télbe', nyárba':
Télbe' fázol, nyárban ázol:
Mégis benne éjszakázol.

Részeg ember ez a világ:
Ötször, hatszor egy nyomba hág:
Kész ugorni hegyen-völgyön
S felbukik a sima földön.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

Az ország nagy részén továbbra is borult marad az ég, párás lesz a levegő, helyenként köd képződik. Emellett főként keleten kisebb csapadékhullás is előfordulhat. Nyugaton, északnyugaton kissé már felszakadozhat a zárt ködfelhőzet. A Kisalföldön és a Balaton térségében feltámad az északnyugati szél, másutt gyenge marad a légmozgás. Általában -5 és -10 fok között alakul a minimum-hőmérséklet, északkeleten lehet kissé hidegebb.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

Rendületlenül hiszünk a nemek egyjogúságában, de aki 20 éves kora után is úgy gondolja, hogy a férfiak és a nők alapvetően hasonlóak, az nem látott még pasit, aki elengedi magát.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*1. Előadást tart az emésztéséről*
Azt még elfogadjuk, hogy a férfiakat bizonyos fokú büszkeséggel tölti el az emésztésük végterméke, és az ürítkezést egyfajta kreatív aktusnak fogják fel, azonban attól mégis inkább eltekintenénk, hogy az alkotás folyamatáról, valamint a produktumról értesüljünk.


----------



## wanita11 (2011 Február 2)

köszi


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*2. Szex után azonnal elalszik*
A spontán elalvás a csecsemők és kisgyerekek kiváltsága, tíz év felett semmilyen biológiai hajlam nem ad rá mentséget. Nem, nem és nem! Nem hisszük el, hogy nem lehet orgazmus után ébren maradni, legalább egy közös fogmosás erejéig.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*3. Nem tud viselkedni*
Nem minden férfinak volt francia nevelőnője, de kizárt, hogy valaki ne tudja, hogy étteremben vagy rendel a nőnek, vagy hagyja, hogy az előbb rendeljen. Tudjuk, hogy a férfiaknál az étlap megpillantásakor rohamosabban csökken az önkontroll, mint a legszexisebb fehérneműk láttán, de ez akkor sem mentség arra, hogy a „barátnő-pincér-én” hármast „én-kaja-pincér”-nek értelmezze.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*4. Hisztizik a borotválkozás miatt*
– De nem hiszed el, hogy a borotválkozás iszonyatosan fáj? 
– Nem. Nekem sem hitték el a szüleim, hogy fáj a hajam, amikor nem akartam óvodába menni.
A borotválkozás tekintetében semmilyen kompromisszumba ne menjünk bele; akkor pedig különösen ne, ha a pasi olyan szerencsés, hogy rajtunk soha nem látott még szőrt sehol; ugyanis ez nem napi 3 perces mutatvány.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*5. Untat*
Azt a pár nőt leszámítva, akik titkon szerelmesek Gundel Takács Gáborba, többségünknek eldurran az agyunk attól, hogy egy-egy fontos meccs után kilencven percig kell hallgatni a játékosok, edzők, szögletek és gólok és egyebek felsorolását. Vajon mi, nők, miért nem a szerelmünkhöz fordulunk vigaszért, ha kivonják a kedvenc rúzsunkat a forgalomból?


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*8. Ügyet csinál a közlekedésből*
Első számú kiábrándulási pont: egy közös autóút, ahol a férfi bolhacirkuszt rendez. Először is: ordibálni nem illik, nem tesz jó benyomást. Másodszor: olyan emberrel ordibálni, aki egy másik autóban ül, és ennek következtében semmit nem hall a válogatott fenyegetőzésekből, egyenesen nevetséges. Követeljük, hogy disztingváljanak, ha nő ül az anyósülésen!


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

Nincs is annál kínosabb, amikor életünk szerelme a teljes nevünkön mutat be barátainak, hogy aztán nekünk egy másodperccel később sután ugyanazt a nevet kelljen elismételnünk. Most tényleg: nem mondhatná azt, hogy ő a barátnőm? – a nevemet magam is el tudom mondani, köszi. *Címkék:* szex, szerelem, párkapcsolat, pasik, unalmas,  bosszantó


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*10. Spórol az előjátékkal*
Némely férfi azt gondolja, hogy az orális szex adekvát előjáték – akkor is, ha csupán ő kapja. Ennek megkoronázásaképpen alkalmazzák még azt a „bizonyos” tarkósimogatásnak álcázott mozdulatot, ami végképp ellehetetlenít mindenféle és fajta szexuális vágyat, mert akut és fékezhetetlen dühkitöréshez vezet.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*9. Megpróbál rendesen felöltözni*
Azt, hogy a legtöbb férfi alapvetően színvak, akár még el is néznénk nekik; de vannak olyan öltözködési bűncselekmények, amelyeket legszívesebben több hónapos elzárással büntetnénk; ilyen az edzőcipő viselése az utcán, a rövid ujjú ing zakóval, az övtáska (bármilyen formában), valamint a harsány márkajelzések a ruhákon. Sokkal kevésbé ciki tanácsot kérni, mint így megjelenni.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*11. Nem tudja, kije vagy*
Nincs is annál kínosabb, amikor életünk szerelme a teljes nevünkön mutat be barátainak, hogy aztán nekünk egy másodperccel később sután ugyanazt a nevet kelljen elismételnünk. Most tényleg: nem mondhatná azt, hogy ő a barátnőm? – a nevemet magam is el tudom mondani, köszi.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

Az esztétikai beavatkozásokra már rég nem csupán tengerentúli celebritások hóbortjaként tekintünk, egy-egy testrész sikeres átalakítása sokszor több évtizedes szorongást oldhat fel.


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Éjszaka

Alszik a szív és alszik a szívben az aggodalom,
alszik a pókháló közelében a légy a falon; 
csönd van a házban, az éber egér se kapargál,
alszik a kert, a faág, a fatörzsben a harkály,
kasban a méh, rózsában a rózsabogár,
alszik a pergő búzaszemekben a nyár,
alszik a holdban a láng, hideg érem az égen;
fölkel az ősz és lopni lopakszik az éjben.

1942. június 1. Radnóti Miklós


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Radnóti Miklós: Április


Ragyogó rügyre ült le most a nap,
s nevetve szamárfület mutogat.
Madárfi erre eltátja csőrét,
hunyorg feléje a nevető rét,
s a bárány is csodálkozik. Csoda,
hogy nem billen ki száján fogsora.

Ragyogó rügyön álldogál a nap,
indulni kész, arany fején kalap.
Fiatal felhő bontja fönt övét,
s langyos kis esőt csorgat szerteszét,
a rügy kibomlik tőle és a nap
pörögve hull le és továbbszalad.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

24 óra már eltelt. Hajrá!


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

13-dik. Nem vagyok babonás.(?)


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Tempósan előre.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Mindent bele.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Töretlenül a cél érdekében.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Már látni az alagút végét.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Nem adom fel!


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Még egy kis kitartás.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Látom a célszallagot.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 2)

Na végre, ez megvan!


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)




----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

:d


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)




----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

xD


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

8d


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

I)


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

kutyacica


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

kincskeresőkisködmön


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

ló, szamár , csacsi, póni


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

pacika, hol van a lacika?


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

tejfel


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

zugligeti igazgató


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

malacfarka kunkori


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

hét palotapincsi kalandja


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

hakapeszimaki


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

Csimpifon serpenyője


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

ormány találmány


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

még kettőt


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

na végre már, puszi nektek


----------



## manchiman (2011 Február 2)

nagy ölelés


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Február 2)

denevérek


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Fantasytikus honlap


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Végre együtt a magyarok


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

A zene ami összeköt de nem választ szét mint a vallás


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Kosztolányi Dezső : Mint


Mint a beteg, ki néha visszagondol
egészségére s könnyez, és nem érti,
úgy gondolok én vissza rossz soromból
az ifjúságra, lankadt lelkű férfi.

Jaj, az enyém volt e régi hársfa,
amelyre a vidéki éj aláfolyt,
s én voltam-e a lánynak útitársa,
cigányhaján ki hordott lila fátyolt?

Csak színezem tovább a régi hársfát,
és életemnek régi-régi társát,
mint a beteg, ki forró és fanyar

lázába édes képeket kavar
és álmodik, hogy jár a dombok alján,
előtte a kutyája s bot a karján.


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

nehéz a távolság de legyőzhető ha akarjuk


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Huzzuk össze amit kell


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

merre vagytok szeretteim?


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Kosztolányi Dezső: Oly jó ébredni


Oly jó ébredni. Álmom messzeszédül,
s a tegnapi szobát már láthatom,
ha fuldokolva - az álom vizébül -
a paplanomra nyújtom a karom.

Ez itt a part már. Ah, de szép, de szép volt
az ébredés csiklandva, tétován,
a mosdótálban a közeli égbolt,
a zongorázás a másik szobán.

Tündéri reggel. A sötét szalonba
apuska zongorázik andalogva.
Ez Mendelssohn. Álombeli ködök.

Úgy hallgatom az ajtó hasadékán
s állok a hangok közt kis ingben, némán,
mint hajnali gyöngyvirágok között.​


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Jancsi és Juliska is visszatalálhatott volna ha filmet néz


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

a farkas sajnos csak a nagymamát ette meg


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

a törpék a hófehérkével mit csináltak?


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Nem Gulliver volt magas hanem mi voltunk kicsik


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Soka törpe de erősek lehetnek


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

a Piszkos Fred is mosakodott


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Mostan színes tintákról álmodom.

Legszebb a sárga. Sok-sok levelet
e tintával írnék egy kisleánynak,
egy kisleánynak, akit szeretek.
Krikszkrakszokat, japán betűket írnék,
s egy kacskaringós, kedves madarat.
És akarok még sok másszínű tintát,
bronzot, ezüstöt, zöldet, aranyat,
és kellene még sok száz és ezer,
és kellene még aztán millió:
tréfás-lila, bor-színű, néma-szürke,
szemérmetes, szerelmes, rikitó,
és kellene szomorú-viola
és téglabarna és kék is, de halvány,
akár a színes kapuablak árnya
augusztusi délkor a kapualján.
És akarok még égő-pirosat,
vérszínűt, mint a mérges alkonyat,
és akkor írnék, mindig-mindig írnék.
Kékkel húgomnak, anyámnak arannyal:
arany-imát írnék az én anyámnak,
arany-tüzet, arany-szót, mint a hajnal.
És el nem unnám, egyre-egyre írnék
egy vén toronyba, szünes-szüntelen.
Oly boldog lennék, Istenem, de boldog.

Kiszínezném vele az életem.
Kosztolányi Dezső verse


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Nem az irás a gond hanem aki elolvassa


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

A vers akkor ok ha tudjuk pontosan kinek, miről és miért irták


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

Olvass könyvet és pénzt számolj


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Kosztolányi Dezső: Téli alkony


Aranylanak a halvány ablakok…
Küzd a sugár a hamvazó sötéttel,
fönn a tetőn sok vén kémény pöfékel,
a hósík messze selymesen ragyog.
Beszélget a kályhánál a család,
a téli alkony nesztelen leszállott.
Mint áldozásra készülő leányok,
csipkés ruhába állanak a fák.

A hazatérő félve, csöndesen lép,
retteg zavarni az út szűzi csendjét,
az ébredő nesz álmos, elhaló.

S az ónszin égből, a halk éjszakában
táncolva, zengve és zenélve lágyan,
fehér rózsákként hull alá a hó.


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

a kecskéket nem szabad gumicsizmában gyógyitani


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

a ringó fecske nem f...ó kecske


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

a havat szeretem mert eltünteteo a szemetet


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

addig takaritsunk mig lehet


----------



## karlo63 (2011 Február 2)

itt a vége de csak most kezdődik


----------



## geod70 (2011 Február 2)

Vallomás

Élek, mint szigeten. 
Mindennap térdre kell
hullanom. Kivüled
semmi sem érdekel.
Kihülhet már a nap,
lehullhat már a hold,
e zengő túlvilág
magába szív, felold.
Édes illatai,
különös fényei
vannak. És szigorú
boldog törvényei.
Mit máshol ketyegő
kis óra méreget,
itt melled dobaja
méri az éveket
s ha szólasz, 
mindegyik puhán,
révedezőn ejtett igéd 
ezüst virág lesz kék mezőn
és sóhajod a szél,
mely fürtjeimbe kap
és arcod itt a hold
és arcod itt a nap.

Dsida Jenő verse


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

1


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

2


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Hahó!


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Készül az ebéd


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Ebből is látszik, hogy Magyarországról írok


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Nálunk már 11 óra van


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Sóska, sült krumpli, rántott csirkemell


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Vajon


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

mennyi


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

hozzászólást


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

kell


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 2)

Szevasztok!


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

még


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Szia!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 2)

Már Gyűlik.


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

írnom


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Nagyon szívesen!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 2)

Hogy megdolgoztattok!


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 2)

Na! Még egyet és pihenek.


----------



## cili08 (2011 Február 2)

Ja, már kész is van! Megyek ebédelni! 
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 2)

A Solohov visszadja az ipart, annyit írok!


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Nálam még csak készül az ebéd... még minimum 30 perc hogy elkészüljön.


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Jó étvágyat!*

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

Abc


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

hideg van


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

még mindig


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

még mindig nagy a hideg


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

?


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

:


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

1234


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

10.


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## kisherceg85 (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Még mindig


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Jó lehetőség


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Remélem sokat tanulhatok


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

18


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Peace


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

19


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Tűz


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

Víz


----------



## meneon (2011 Február 2)

20


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

levegő


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

föld


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

hmmmm....


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

spirit


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

napfény, de hiányzik már!


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

hajjj-jajj, sok ez a 20


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

már csak 16


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

13, micsoda szám


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

18


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

ennek így mi értelme?


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

19


----------



## szenge1 (2011 Február 2)

20


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

észerevehetően hosszabbak a nappalok


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

kukucs


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

mennyi van még?


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

sajtos pogácsa


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

márványos kuglóf


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

töltött paprika


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

rakott krumpli


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

még van 4


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

már csak 3


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

no, még kettőt


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

sipsirica


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

wow


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

még nagyon, nagyon sok


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

fald fel amerikát!!!


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

chili minden mennyiségben


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

jó játék


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

man v. food


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

nem tehetek róla, épp ezt nézem


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

woáááá ennyi turmixot bepuszilni
döbbenet


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

na, Adamnek sikerül?


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

első


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

második, bár úgy látom harmadik


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

biztos hogy itt nem megyek senki agyára?!


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

hát persze, hogy sikerült!!!


----------



## Noi434 (2011 Február 2)

na én hagyok holnapra is párat


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

amugy meg néha sikerülnek a letöltések,köszike


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

*köszönöm*

iijk


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

általában csak olvasgatni szoktam itt


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

ez a második?


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

Fele


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

tizennégy


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

már alig várom


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

71


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

még 3


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 2)

majdnem kész


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

sok a hasznos info


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

kilenc


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

plusz egy


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

meg mégegy


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

tiz meg kettő


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

gyarapodik


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

tovább


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

tíz meg öt


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

és így tovább


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

tizenhét


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

még három


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

szeretem magam


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

lassan


----------



## eszkimo (2011 Február 2)

...és elfogyott


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

szeretem a cápa 1-et


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

szeretem a cápa 2-t


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

a cápa hármat nem szeretem


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

ellenben a cápa néggyel


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

a cápa ötöt ki látta?


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

a cápa 6 se rossz


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

a cápa hetet még én sem láttam


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

cápa 8?


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

nekem 9


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

a tíz kicsi néger
feketén éber


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

megadták a 11-est
igyunk öcsém vizes vegyest!


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

10 teletem


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

péntek 13 
évekig ezt várom


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

tizennégy kő-művese


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

tizenöt
ingyen gyött


----------



## koviclara (2011 Február 2)

Szuper ez a sok mese...már el is felejtettem őket!


----------



## koviclara (2011 Február 2)

Az ördög 3 aranyhajszála nincs meg valakinek?


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

tizenhat 
direkt matt


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

tizenhét:
tipegnék


----------



## stratus (2011 Február 2)

Ancsi8212 írta:


> Sziasztok! Megint én vagyok. Ha kell valkinek rengeteg karácsonyi mesém is van.




Ne is kérdezd, tedd fel.


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

aha


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

tizenkilenc
minek mi lett


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

este van


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

huszamba
abmaszuh


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

messze még a húsz


----------



## kakas laszlo (2011 Február 2)

huszonegyre
ne vágyj ember!


----------



## Berni20 (2011 Február 2)

jó volt a nap


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Február 2)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

rossz lesz holnap dolgozni


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

próbáltam használni a keresőt, Leon Uris könyvekre. Nem találtam, jól próbáltam keresni?


----------



## cserzsi (2011 Február 2)

Hogy próbáltad?


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

ezen a fórumon alig bírom megnyitni az oldalakat, csak nekem ilyen rossz a kapcsolat?


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

keresés -> fórum keresés -> beírom hogy leon uris -> téma találatok/üzenet találatok , mindkettőben néztem, de csak filmet látok, könyvet nem.


----------



## mprd (2011 Február 2)

mindjárt reggel lesz


----------



## cserzsi (2011 Február 2)

Nem lehet, nincs róla fórum?
Nekem is nagyon-nagyon lassú!


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

szeretnék


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

átölelni


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

ma


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

egy embert


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

ki olyan


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

árva


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

s vágyak özvegye


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

mint jómagam


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

kit


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

a tavasz


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

szíven


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

vert


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

s kondor


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

haján


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

kopog


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Február 2)

ufo


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

az ősz


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

jege


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

kit nemessé


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

emelt


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)

a föld


----------



## Liaram (2011 Február 2)




----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

:d:d:d


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

-_-


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

a


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

semmiből


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

kotyogós


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

egy


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

bongyor


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

mazsola


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

világ


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

új


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 2)

*Kérdés!*

Sziasztok! Valaki el tudná nekem magyarázni,hogy kell ide feltölteni. Ezer hála és köszönet


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

világot


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

relytély


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

teremtettem


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

<bolyai>


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

helyesírási hiba


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

unalom


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

tánc


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

film


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)




----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

szemek


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

sharing is caring


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

kutykurutty


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

mechanidész


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

idő


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

levadász


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

mustang


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

mastodon


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

Budapest


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

nojnundnojncig lufbalónz


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

idegesítő


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

empirian


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

a copy of a copy of a copy


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 2)

*válasz*



sarkadi_betty írta:


> Sziasztok! Ket napja regisztraltam erre az oldalra, nagyon tetszik. Bar nem elek Kanadaban, gondolom nem baj. Szerettem volna levenni a kislanyomnak Hamupipoket , le is tudtam szedni, de mikor osszeillesztettem, azt irta ki, hogy hianyzik a crc fajl. Tudtok segiteni nekem? Koszonom


Szia! Az nem gond,ha nincs meg a crc fájl. Total commanderben csak annyit kell az átnevezésnél beírni a cím után,hogy .avi és működni fog.


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

mars


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

kincs


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

enigma


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

coupable


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

Darwin


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

kerekerdő


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

Remélem nem túl zavaró a húszasvadászatom


----------



## nevenincs777 (2011 Február 2)

sohatöbé


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

Xxi


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

ház


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

Amit ma megehetsz, holnap is meg tudod...


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

két pont


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

Rm8


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

Cr7


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

6almas


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

5let


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

4lábú


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

3szoros hurrá


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

2ség


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

1szerű


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

zéró


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

hurrá, előre


----------



## icfe (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok! Ezen az oldalon Barbie hercegnős mesék vannak!

http://barbiemesek.mindenkilapja.hu/#/html/23047941/render/letoltesek

Jó mese nézést!


----------



## rindang (2011 Február 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

<3


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

i am here


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

life is hard


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

light, not dark


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

feeling


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

must more


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

somebody here?


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

egyszeru az angolom, mert magyar vagyok


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

to be continued...


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

or not?


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

the last


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

i am real member at last


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

az


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

elme


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

elesitese


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

mindenki


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

joga


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

mint


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

a


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

szabadsag


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

q


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

z


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

w


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

s


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

imadok olvasni de azert


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

kuzdeni is kell erte


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

idot szakitani


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

bele elni magad a tortenetbe


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

elkepzelni a lehetseges veget


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

igazi agy torna


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

foleg ha hangosan olvasol


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

igy az agy


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

kulonbozo reszeit tornaztatod


----------



## syl-opal88 (2011 Február 2)

ami csodas, foleg ha figyelembe vesszuk hogy egy karfiolla zsugorodott univerzumrol van szo


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

1


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

2


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

3


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

[hide]4[/hide]


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

5


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

6


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

7


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

8


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

9


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

10


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

11


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

12


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

14


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

15


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

16


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

17


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

18


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

19


----------



## Pelsoczi (2011 Február 3)

20* :d:d:d:d:d:d:d :$


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Jó ez a fórum


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Február 2-a volt és napsütés   
A medve ma jött ki a barlangjából ...


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Márpedig: megijedt az árnyékától és visszaszaladt ...


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Ez azt jelenti, hogy


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

... hideg tél lesz


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Este a híradókban szokták elmondani, nem?


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Itt vagyok...


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

... ragyogok ...


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

... mint a fekete szurok


----------



## Eowyn80 (2011 Február 3)

Na, még egy ráadást


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

*első*

egy


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

én pártolnám a vagy-vagy szabályt.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

vagy 20 hsz vagy 2 nap


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

de nem baj


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

még szerencse h van egy ilyen topik


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

és gyűlnek szép lassan a hsz-ek


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

éééés hét.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

alakul a molekula


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

körbe pörg


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

az első x


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

és már csak kilenc van hátra  jeee


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

volt egyszer egy pici pék, keze-lába pici még.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

két szeme két pici lék.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

fülei is picikék, szétálltak egy picikét.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

sütött ez a pici pék kenyeret, de picikét.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

azért sütött picikét, mert a nagyhoz pici még.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

és már is itt a 17


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

éliás tóbiás


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

szarka fészkén gerle fészkel.


----------



## Pinky90 (2011 Február 3)

és íme tádám a 20. hsz


----------



## Kolikata (2011 Február 3)

132344444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Kolikata (2011 Február 3)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Kolikata (2011 Február 3)

Farsangolunk az oviban, ahhoz szeretnek uj anyagokat.


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

Na! Kezdjük újra!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

Valamit kellene írni!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

De mi legyen az?!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

Próba,próba.


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

Na! még négy!


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

Na! Még három.


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

Na! Még kettő.


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

És még egy.


----------



## akantusz (2011 Február 3)

És egy ráadás!


----------



## szabadisz (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok!

Nagy segítség lenne, ha valaki feltöltené 
*Ligetfalvi Mihályné: Kisszámoló* című könyvét.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

szia


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

szép az idő


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

süt a nap


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

jön a tavasz


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

sok érdekes dolgot találtam rajta


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

mit írjak?


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

13


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

12


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

11


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

még tíz üzenet


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

még mindig maradt 9


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

még van 8


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

egyszer csak elfogy


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

még 6 darab


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

fogy.............


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

hideg van kint


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

még egy pár darab


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

még kettő


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

és 20


----------



## gepelod (2011 Február 3)

megvan a 20


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 3)

Azért mert szerettek,jöttem a világra,
Slettem új fény,csillag,szülők boldogsága.
Szeressetek mindig,igaz szeretettel,
A kincsetek vagyok,pici kincs,de EMBER!

köszi

kiss


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

na ez egy hasznos hely


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

kinetudd írta:


> na ez egy hasznos hely


es forgalmas


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

!=


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

[HIDE]ez mire jo[/HIDE]
:-(


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

ez itt a duhongo


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

senki mas nincs itt?


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Nickhole (2011 Február 3)

sydneyolimpia írta:


> Téli álmát aludván a természet,
> Fehér takaró borítja be Semmeringet.
> De mi emberek nem alszunk, sokkal inkább száguldunk




Ezt a verset én írtam.  http://www.poet.hu/vers/61291


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Hmm dühöngő?? ;-) De ugye senki nem bánt senkit?


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Nagyon izgalmas ez az oldal, rengeteg új ember, lehetőség, gratulálok hozzá az indítóknak.


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Igazán érdemes napról napra visszatérni, játszani, beszélgetni.


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Csak 1 betűt is elfogad? hmm kipróbálom...


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

y


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Valóban működik!


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Van itt valaki rajtam kívül?


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Hmm...Van csak nem ír.


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

No megyek játszom egy szójátékot ha van ott valaki.


----------



## Fuge111 (2011 Február 3)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## enikohogye (2011 Február 3)

*termeszetvedelem*

Keresek fokozati dolgozathoz termeszetvedelem,kornyezetismereti temaju konyveket.Tudnatok-e segiteni?Koszonom


----------



## luna555 (2011 Február 3)

Hello! Nem tudná valaki feltenni a Karácsonyi csodák című rajzfilmet? És valaki meg tudná mondani, hogy miért nem tudok letölteni semmit? Már regisztráltam, de azt írja ki a letöltések helyére, hogy "hidden 5 posts". Ez mit jelent?xD Köszönöm.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Szia Mindenki!
Gondoltam, írok vicceket...
... ne legyen túl unalmas...


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Ne szidd a bacilusokat: sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

A hitelválság mélyül. Nemrég kölcsönadtam az öcsémnek egy százast pár
hétre, és most kiderült, hogy én vagyok az ország negyedik legnagyobb
hitelezője.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Múlt éjjel nagyon magam alatt voltam, ezért felhívtam a Lelki Segély vonalat.
Egy pakisztáni call-centerhez kapcsolt, mondtam, hogy öngyilkos leszek. Erre nagyon izgatottak lettek, és megkérdezték, hogy tudok-e teherautót vezetni...


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

A Magyar Bankszövetség kéri a lakosságot, hogy a torlódások elkerülése végett páros napokon a páros, míg páratlan napokon a páratlan személyi számmal rendelkezők menjenek bankot rabolni.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Voltam jósnőnél, hogy megkérdezzem, hogy milyen lesz a 2009-es év. Azt mondta ne aggódjak, nem lesz gáz...


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Ha a ruszkik elzárják a gázcsapot, majd kérünk kölcsön a zsidóktól. Izrael biztos szívesen adna nekünk a Gázából.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Józan életű kőműves brigád munkát keres! Mottónk: Ha megáll, fal; ha leborul, járda. Valamire jó lesz.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

A jelenlegi pénzügyi világválságra való tekintettel az energiaköltségek csökkentése érdekében átmenetileg kikapcsoljuk a fényt az alagút végén...


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Vettem egy házat az autópálya mellett. Abszolút nem zavaró, ha megszokod, hogy százharminccal kell kiállni a garázsból.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Kívánságműsor a rádióban: "Kérnék egy számot a BKV-soknak, Rihannától a Shut up and drive-ot."


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Senki se lehet tökéletes... Belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Ha Ádám és Éva kínaiak lettek volna, akkor megeszik a kígyót, az almát meg hagyták volna a picsába.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Nem hörög a paraszt, ha nem szúrja a kés!


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Magyarország jobb pozícióba került a korrupciós listán, bár ez nem volt 
olcsó.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

50%-os impotenciám van. Húzni még tudom, de tolni már nem.


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Sétálunk, sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk, fröccs.


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit a CanadaHun-on!


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

*köszönet*

 Köszönöm a tanácsokat, alkalmmazom, hogy mielőbb meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

*folytatás*

elég lett volna egy "m" is...


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

*húúú!*

húúú! nagyon sok érdekes dolog van itt!


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

*A gólya és a gém versenyt repülnek. Repülnek, repülnek, a gém egyszer csak leesik. A gólya hátranéz, és így szól: - Game over!*


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

*hello*

szia Nickys!


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

*Az egyetlen mód arra, hogy helyes döntést hozzunk, az, ha tudjuk melyik a hibás döntés. Azaz meg kell vizsgálni a másik utat, félelem és gyávaság nélkül, s azután dönteni.*


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Szia


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

ha-ha-ha!
régi vicc, de jó


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

*Egy tudós professzor találkozik két indiánnal: - Elnézést uram, maga milyen indián? - Inka. - És a barátja? - Ő méginkább.*


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Csakhogy foggyon....


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Gondoltam jól jön


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

*"A Tegnap történelem. A
Holnap rejtelem. A Ma ajándék!"*


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

*"Körkörös repülés, Vagy körkörös zuhanás? Kell, hogy érts, kell, hogy láss. Jeleket látsz, ahol nincsenek jelek, Ha zuhanni kezdesz, Én megfogom a kezed."
Ákos
*


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

azaz: fogyjon! 
elnézést....


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Itt van még egy gyöngyszem csak hogy ne unatkozzunk 
Egy bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz, és panaszkodik hogy kilencvenkettő éves és öregszik. - És milyen jelei vannak? - kérdezi az orvos. - Hát, mondom az asszonynak tegnap, hogy gyere drágám, d..junk egyet. Erre jól leteremtett, hogy micsoda telhetetlen disznó vagyok, hiszen félórája sincs, hogy d..tunk! - De bácsika, miért panaszkodik, ez remek teljesítmény a maga korában! - Igen-igen, de a feledékenység...!


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

- Mi a válások leggyakoribb oka?
- ???
- A házasság.


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

‎- Melyik a legcsöndesebb kocsi?- A kispolszki, mert a térdeddel menet közben be bírod fogni a füled


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Ez se rossz


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Az arab ügyeletes orvost? - Koffein Ampullah
A kongói fényképészt? - Tekincsa Vakumba 
A magyar amatőr pornószínészt? Petting Elek
A börtönbélyegzőt? - Fogdapöcsét 
A messziről jött hajléktalant? - Távcsöves 
A sivatagi kocsmát? - Porozó 
Einstein gyerekeit? - Zweistein... .Dreistein. . .. 
Az afrikai buszvezetőt? - Bus man
Az álarcos rókakölyköt? - Zorróka 
Ady Endrét a konditeremben? - Body Endre


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

hát igen. a jó memória is boldogság forrása lehet


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

14


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

15


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Nickys! mééég!


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

David Beckham-et megkérik, hogy számoljon el 13-ig. Beckham számol: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13.
- Dehát a tizenegyest kihagytad!
- Azt mindig kihagyom.


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Azok a régi szép idők:
- Amikor a villába nem beszavaztak, hanem ettek vele. 
- Amikor az SP még South Parkot jelentett.
- Amikor a celeb szót a beszédhibások használták a szelep helyett. 
- Amikor a roma szóról Olaszország fővárosa jutott eszünkbe. ...
- Amikor csak a libák mondták, hogy Gá Gá. ...(by S.A.)


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

- Mi a női programozó rémálma?
- ???
- A végtelen ciklus...


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

Két barátnő találkozik a cukrászdában:
- Kinek viszed ezt a nagy szelet tejszínhabos tortát?
- A férjem titkárnőjének.
- Születésnapja van?
- Nem. Túlságosan karcsú.


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Találkozás egy régi egeremmel,egy randevú,a kutyának való, találkozás..és már nyávogni sem kell..mert az egér csak csendben fogható...


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

Mi a különbség a jó ügyvéd és a sztárügyvéd között?
- A jó ügyvéd ismeri a törvényt. A sztárügyvéd ismeri a bírót.


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

‎-Miért veszélyes Nyolcadon tankolni?- Mert a nyolcadi kutas a halál


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

Mondja, mennyiért festené ki a lakásomat?
- 50.000 forintért.
- És ha én is segítenék önnek?
- Akkor 100.000-ért.


----------



## okicsoki (2011 Február 3)

további szép napot mindenkinek!
Nickys, kösz a vicceket!


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

‎- Miben hasonlít egymásra a kertész és a szélmalom?- ???- Abban, hogy mind a kettő bepörög, ha megfújják a lapátját


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Nincs mit


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

...*Szeretnék vándor felhő lenni! S minden éjjel hozzád repülni! Átölelni,minden éjszakán! S füledbe súgni:szívem csak téged imád! El mondani,mennyire szeretlek! Hogy nélküled,tovább már nem létezek! Te vagy a levegő,a víz,mely az életet adja! Szívem,a te szíved rabja!!!!!!!!! Soha nem fogod érteni mi is az,mit érzek? Hogy szívem minden szeretetével,szeretlek téged!*...


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

Hopp egy kedvenc Dr.House idézet 
...*Ha sikerül összehoznom egy zendülést Voldemort repül először.*...


----------



## creston (2011 Február 3)

szerintetek Eric Pearl tud valamit?


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Lassan megleszünk ...


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

És egy Ákos idézet ismét 
*Most még csak álmodod, Hogy egyszer majd élni fog Az, ami Te leszel, Hát jó előre kérlek, Játsszuk el, Hogy majd értesz Mindent, amit mondok, Mert rám bíztak a hangok, Vigyázok rád, Mert hinni kell, Hát játsszuk el.*


----------



## Nickys (2011 Február 3)

* Tengerészetnél sorozás van:
- Úszni tud?
- Mér, hajó nincs?*


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Szerintem az újonc magyar lehetett.....


----------



## Rygoo (2011 Február 3)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Talán a 20. ?????


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Hurrá!


----------



## girasole23 (2011 Február 3)

Már csak a második 24 órás várakozás.... :-(
Helló!


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 3)

*ügyes vagy*

ügyes vagy


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 3)

*-*

Gratulálok a CanadaHunhoz!


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Február 3)

gyöngyszemek


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

Nekem az első


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

De elkezdem


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

mert sok jó dolog van


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

a CanadaHun-on


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

alakul


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

máris elértem


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

az 1/4-ét


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

Sok klassz E-könyvet láttam


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

Úgyhogy végig


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

szeretném


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

egyszer


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

csinálni


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

csak


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

sikerül


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

nem más is igyekszik?


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

lassan


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

Alakul


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

összeszedni


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

nekem már


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

nem sok


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

remélem nem


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

kell hozzá


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

fárasztok ki


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

még 4-et


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

senkit


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

1


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

írok aztán


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

sikerült


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

kész lesz


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

most elvileg


----------



## pokpal (2011 Február 3)

elérteeem!


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Az vagy nekem


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

mint testnek a kenyér


----------



## cskissb (2011 Február 3)

2


----------



## cskissb (2011 Február 3)

3


----------



## cskissb (2011 Február 3)

blabla


----------



## cskissb (2011 Február 3)

kiss


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Elveszet hangok


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Amiket hallgatok


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Bölcsebb maradok


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Inkább hallgatok


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

*üdv*

 üdv mindenkinek


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok,
Új vagyok,és most próbálom meg összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

3


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

2


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

3


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

4


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

4


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

5


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

dus


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

blabla


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

l


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Ja, hogy ez nehezített! 20 mp/üzi, ez jó.


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

a


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Hathathat


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

hát igen


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

héthéthét


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Nyolcnyolnyolc


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Kilenckilenc


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Tííííz


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

kiss


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Akkor betűzgetem


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)




----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Tizenkettő


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Tizenhárom


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

haladunk


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

lassan


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

szia Kishenci!


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Énis úgynézem


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Fej-fej mellett


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

:..:


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Szia sztika!


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Te is Magyarországról?


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

vicces ez a fórum így


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Jól látom?


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

igen, Szegedről. végre nem magammal beszélgetek :-D


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Az biztos, de legalább hasznos!


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Mondjuk az sem egy hátrány


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

téged mi szél hozott ide?


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Sálálá, véééégeztem! Hurrá!


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

de legalább itt a 20!!!!!!!


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

jó böngészést!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Itt találtam egy könyvet, amit kerestem. Téged?


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Köszi, neked is!


----------



## sztika (2011 Február 3)

én is, vállalkozásgazdaság könyvet. de szoktak lenni jó filmek, zenék is


----------



## Kishenci (2011 Február 3)

Igen, nagyon jó ez az oldal. Töltöttem le régebben filmet is innen.
Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

köszönöm


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

huhuhuhu


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

Itt találtam egy könyvet, amit kerestem. Téged?


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 8
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Feb 2011
Hol: bp




 

Ma, 05:49 PM 



köszönöm 
thanks


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

danke


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

merci


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

nooooooo


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

but why


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

oléolé


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

bravo


----------



## tuberonus (2011 Február 3)

cserebogár


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

báj


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

sárga


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

zöld erdö


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

mélyén


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

kis patak


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

szélén


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

párjával


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

csendesen


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

élt egy


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 4)

hurrá


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

Ez leszt az első hozzászólás


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

második


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

jfjv-yvéj


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

Ég a napmelegtől


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

a kopár szík sarja


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

tikkadt szöcskenyájak


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

legelésznek rajta


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

egy csak egy legény van


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

talpon a vidéken


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

atyavilág, ez még csak a 10.


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

na még 9 kell


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

már csak 8!


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

hét


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

hat


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

ez az uccsó!!!


----------



## bodizsi (2011 Február 4)

na, már csak a 48 óra hiányzik!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Aki másnak vermet ás siráso vagy foldmunkás!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Néma gyereknek hig a leve!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Olcso husnak anyja sem erti a szavat!


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

4 - Te oda nem megy


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

5 - leesett a kod


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

6 - hasad a pad


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

7 - dorog az eg


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Február 4)

8 - ures a polc


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

_Az apróka pók-apóka_, s a porhanyó potrohú pókanyó a pékségben a szennyezett mennyezetre nyálból való máló hálót font, - pont.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

A kópé póknép pótlék- hálókat eresztve 
keresztbe a pókasztal fölött,
 hálóból ebédlõt kötött.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Félt a péppel pepecselõ pék,
 hogy odapök a pók, 
illetve a liszttel hintett púpos pépre tisztel.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Ezért leseperte az apróka pókpárt a padlóra.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Csattant a fapapucs - Fuccs!


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Így járt pórul a két pupák pék pók. 
Pukk.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Romhányi: A pék pókja


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Szeretem Romhányit.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 4)

9. - Liszt Ferenc


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

De jóóó! Ez már a tizenegyedik. kiss


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Szereti a tik a meggyet, 
ketten szeretünkmi egyet..


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Még havasak a háztetők.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Ha hiszitek, ha nem is,
volt egy kutyám nekem is.
Piros volt az orra, 
lapulevél nagy füle,
lelógott a porbe.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

A part alatt a part alatt, három vajrú kaszál, három varjú kaszál.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Tavaszi sé vizet áraszt, virágom, virágom.
Minden madár társat választ, virágom, virágom.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Házasodik a tücsök.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

jaj de magas ez a ház


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

kuckó


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Megyen már a hajnalcsillag lefelé.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

Szánt a babám.


----------



## tubigatya (2011 Február 4)

mortael írta:


> *ZSEBTÉVÉ*
> 
> http://data.hu/get/3437018/HUN_27-Zsebteve_SL_27_.crc



Jujj, de jó! Köszi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kiss


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

*Az a nő, aki nem csinos az milyen? Csintalan? 
*


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

*jó látni hogy van ilyen*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

Jól el lehet beszélgetni


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

nincs is ezzel baj


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

nehezen változnak a dolgok magyarországon


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

de csak lesz valami


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

ha nem igy akkor ugy


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

lehetne ennél sokkal jobb a helyzet


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

a szülöföld mindig szebb


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

szerintem


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

*Nehézség.*

Az biztos, hogy nehéz, pláne akkor, ha nem tudod, hogy, hogy kezd el, és nincs segítséged.


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

kár hogy olyan helyzetet teremtettek hogy sok embert rákényszerítettek elmenjen innen


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

gazdag ország lehetnénk mindnél és mégis elveszik a lehetőséget ettöl


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

gazdagabbat akartam irni


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

A remény is uszik mindenkiből ha igy folytatódik


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

Lassú viz partot mos


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

vagy inkább határt


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

Enyi idő után kell a változás


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 4)

ennyi


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

*Nyelvtörés.*

Én egy régi bútordarab vagyok, cégeknél, főleg angol nyelvet tanítanak.
Nekem ebbe beletörik a nyelvem. A két fiam egyszer megakart tanítani velem egy viccet, 1 órán át tanították, közben a könnyük is folyt a nevetéstől, hát erről ennyit, nehezen megtanultam, de még ma is csak nagyon lassan tudom elmondani.


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Messze van még a 20, de szép kerek szám


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Egy-megérett a meggy


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Gyűjtögetem 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Bocsi, ha kicsit idegesítő leszek!


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

De még e fele sincs meg!


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Vagy is a fele sincs meg.


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 4)

Mikor lesz meg még a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

nehéz ez az egész, nincs munkahely, vagy válogat


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

szervusz nekem ötöm sincs, messze még a láthatár


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Akkor, majd ha nekem is, de segítenek a tagok, fel a fejjel!


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

_Három - nincsen nekem párom.

Hogy is van tovább?
_


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Dehogy nem, már eggyel túl is lépted!


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

Eszembejutott:

_négy - biz oda nem mégy_


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Négy, te is oda mégy.


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Öt megérett a tök.


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

_Hat - hasad a pad!!!

Ha rá is ülök, biztosan!
_


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Én is azt csinálom, de nehezen jön össze.


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Hét dörög az ég.


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

_Csak rajta, majd összejön, itt elírogatunk...

Nyolc - üres a kis polc_


----------



## padme (2011 Február 4)

*Illegalitásban az őshonos növények, paraszti vetőmagok*

2011.01.26. | Kiss Csilla 



 
Világszerte vetőmag-forradalmárok szövetkeztek a vegyszermentesen termeszthető, jó minőségű régi gabonafajták feltámasztása.






Vadászzsemle, fitnesz croissant, parti kifli, langalló, leveses cipó, északi magos vekni – mindennapi kenyerünk ugyan hangzatos nevek alatt sorakozik a polcokon, detöbbnyire ugyanarról a fehér kenyérről van szó. Eközben étrendünkből teljes gabonafajok szorulnak ki, alig eszünk például rozsos ételeket. Hiába terem legalább negyven búzafajta Magyarországon, ha mindössze 7-8 fajtából jön össze az éves termés négyötöde. Pedig lenne miből válogatni. A Tápiószelei Agrobotanikai Intézet például közel 7600 fajtából álló kenyérbúza-gyűjteményt tart fenn génbankjában. A sokszínűség csökkenése, a tájfajták eltűnése nem magyar sajátosság. A fajtaváltozatosságért indított mozgalom már több országban megvetette a lábát: szervezkednek a gazdák és a különleges ízekre vágyó fogyasztók.

*A szabadságharc kezdetei*
Nemrég a Touselle nevű mediterrán tájfajta búza vetőmagjának terjesztése körül alakult ki perpatvar a Paraszti Vetőmag Hálózat _(Réseau Semences Paysannes_) és a vetőmag-nemesítők és -előállítók érdekképviselete (GNIS) között Franciaországban. A hivatalos fajtajegyzéken nem szereplő (tehát nem jogvédett), kézműves kenyérsütésre használt Touselle árusítása körüli vita önszerveződést indított el a fajta védelme érdekében. A „Egyesülés a Touselle népszerűsítéséért“ harminc gazdálkodót, egy molnárt és egy péket tömörít. Küzdelmüket nyugodtan hívhatjuk a minőségért vívott szabadságharcnak. Az ország a gigantikus ipari vetőmagcégek hazája. A Limagrain francia óriásvállalat a világ negyedik legnagyobb vetőmagcége; a zöldségvetőmag-piacon második, az európai búza- és kukorica-vetőmagok piacán pedig első. Nem véletlen, hogy itt alakult ki az egyik legszervezettebb összefogás a tájfajták megmentéséért.
Elfeledett és feltámadó félben lévő gabonáink
▪ alakor (egyszemes búza)
▪ tönke (kétszemes búza)
▪ tönköly (spelta búza)
▪ köles
▪ mohar
▪ cirok
▪ japán köles (kölesfű)
▪ harmatkása
▪ pohánka (hajdina)
▪ tatárka
▪ árpa (csupasz és színes változatai)
▪ zab (csupasz változata)
▪ kukorica (színes változatai)

Olaszország a különleges articsókák, spárgák, paradicsomok hazája, és ne feledkezzünk meg a csodálatos kézműves tésztákról sem! Az ország a sokszínűség megőrzésében is élen jár: a gazdag kulináris hagyományokról akár egy autópálya melletti kisvendéglőben is meggyőződhetünk. Az olaszok már 2007-ben megerősítették a gazdálkodók jogát a tájfajta vetőmagok kereskedelmi forgalmazására. Ráadásul, míg a vetőmagcégek komoly költségek és adminisztratív feltételek teljesítése árán kaphatnak engedélyt az árusításhoz, ezek az akadályok nem terhelik a gazdálkodókat.
Ha alaposabban szemügyre vesszük a vetőmagok közelmúltbeli történetét, kiderül, hogy jó okuk van a lázadásra a gazdáknak és a fogyasztóknak. A kezdeményezést elindító gazdálkodók, kertészek és kis vetőmagcégek szerint a piac a nagyüzemi növényfajtákra összpontosít, ezek ugyanis megfelelő mennyiségű vegyszer mellett jóval több helyen termeszthetőek. A mozgalmárok azonban a termőhely sajátosságaihoz (a talaj- és az éghajlati viszonyokhoz) vegyszer nélkül is alkalmazkodó, változatosabb növényfajtákat szeretik. Ez a képesség különösen fontos a szegényebb, nehezen megművelhető talajon gazdálkodók számára. Mások a vetőmag-önrendelkezésre, vagyis a nagy vetőmagcégektől való függetlenségre összpontosítanak, és a saját gazdaságukban előállított magot használják. Ez azonban leginkább olyan növényfajták esetében működik, amelyek az ipari növényfajták többségével szemben nem jogvédettek, és a termésből származó vetőmag újravethető minőségromlás nélkül. A mozgalom tagjai az úgynevezett _régi fajták_, más néven _tájfajták_ és _gazdálkodói fajták_ alkalmazásával jutottak közös nevezőre. Ezek változatosabbá és egészségesebbé is tehetik étrendünket.

*Csaták és egyezségek *
A tájfajtákhoz, régi fajtákhoz hozzáférni azonban nem egyszerű. A nagyüzemi mezőgazdaság térhódításával kiszorultak a termesztésből, és a jogszabályi környezet is az ipari növénynemesítésnek kedvez. Kereskedelmi forgalomba csak azon növényfajták vetőmagjai kerülhettek, amelyekről bebizonyosodott, hogy a termesztett növények _azonosak_ (vagyis fő tulajdonságaik megegyeznek a hivatalos bejegyzéskor megadott leírással) és _állandóak_ (azaz tulajdonságaik nem változnak évről évre). A tájfajták nem tudnak megfelelni a követelményének, hiszen az adott tájhoz alkalmazkodva folyamatosan változnak. Így aztán „illegalitásba szorultak”, és vetőmagjaik évtizedekig nem kerülhettek kereskedelmi forgalomba. A mezőgazdasági növények sokféleségének megőrzése érdekébenaz Európai Unió 2008-ban új irányelvek bevezetésére kérte tagországait, hogy rendeződjön végre az eltűnéssel veszélyeztetett tájfajta szántóföldi kultúrnövények (és zöldségfélék) vetőmagjainak helyzete. Ebből a célból több könnyítést vezettek be, egy fajtán belül például bizonyos arányban olyan növények is előfordulhatnak, amelyek tulajdonságai eltérnek a hivatalos leírástól. A gazdálkodói szervezetek szerint a módosítások nem kellően rugalmasak, ezért több értékes fajta továbbra sem tud majd felkerülni a fajtalistára. Ők a megoldást a helyi szabályozásban látják.
Génbankok és tájfajta gyűjtő helyek listája:
www.tudatosvasarlo.hu/cikk/genbankok-tajfajta-gyujtemenyek

Az európai irányelv átvétele semmit sem javított a francia tájfajták és a gazdálkodók helyzetén, egyetlen tájfajta búza vagy kukorica sem került bejegyzésre azóta. Guy Kastler, a Paraszti Vetőmag Hálózat ügyvivője szerint ez azért van, mert a fajták bejelentése még mindig rengeteg bürokráciával jár, és akadályt jelent az azonosság és állandóság bizonyítása is. A gazdálkodók szeretnék legalizálni az általuk előállított fajtákat, de szerintük rugalmasabb szabályok nélkül a tájfajták vetőmagjai továbbra is „illegalitásban” fognak maradni. A megfelelő törvények megszületéséig a lobbizás mellett a hálózat tagjai helyi, közösségi vetőmagbankokat hoznak létre a vetőmagcserék szervezésére.
Olaszországban az Európai Bizottság felkérésére az uniós joggal összhangban bevezették a fajták azonos és állandó jellegét bizonyító vizsgálatokat, a gazdálkodók vetőmag értékesítési jogáhozazonban nem nyúltak. A törvénymódosítás óta csupán egy tájfajta kukorica, az észak-olasz Storo került fel az új fajtalistára, láthatóan sem a régiók, sem a gazdálkodók nem sietnek a fajták bejegyzésével. Olaszországban a régiók döntenek a mezőgazdasági kérdésekről, így a növények sokféleségének megőrzéséről is. Több régió (például Toscana, Lazio, Umbria) külön törvényben biztosítja az őshonos és tájfajta növények védelmét, és díjmentes regionális nyilvántartásokban gyűjtik az önkéntes alapon bejelentett különleges fajtákat. Az európai jogszabályokra fittyet hányó közösségi gazdálkodói hálózatok révén több olyan vetőmag is kereskedelmi forgalomban van, amely csak a regionális jegyzékben szerepel. Ilyen a Genova mellett a 19. században még nagyban termesztett fehér Quarantina burgonya, amely az 1950-es években igencsak visszaszorult. A forgalomban lévő vetőmagok a helyi piacot szolgálják, így nem jelentenek versenyt a nagy vetőmagcégeknek. Az említett burgonya visszavezetését és népszerűsítését mára közel hatvan gazdálkodó, valamint ugyanennyi helyi étterem és elárusítópont támogatja.
Hazánkban a hatóságok úgy okoskodtak az európai unós szabályok átvételekor, hogy előreláthatólag nem várható tömeges fajtabejelentés, sem szaporítás, ezért a rendelet hatálybalépésének nem lesz számottevő költségvetési hatása. És valóban: eddig egy tájfajtának sem sikerült feltornásznia magát a listára, merthogy ehhez _előbb_ kellett volna költeni a dologra. A termesztésből kiszorult tájfajta szántóföldi kultúrnövények zömét Magyarországon már csak génbankok őrzik, vetőmagjuk nincs forgalomban. A tájfajták fennmaradásához azonban elengedhetetlen, hogy a gazdálkodók hozzáférhessenek a magokhoz. Egyes hazai génbankok – például az említett tápiószelei intézet – segítenek az olyan gazdálkodóknak és közösségeknek, amelyek kis mennyiségű vetőmagért és szaktanácsért fordulnak hozzájuk. A génbankok azonban rendkívül szűkös anyagi erőforrásokkal rendelkeznek, és csak nagyobb állami támogatás mellett tölthetnék be igazi hivatásukat: a náluk tárolt értékes fajták túlélését a termőföldön. A tájfajták visszavezetése akkor tud megvalósulni, ha a gazdálkodók államilag támogatott szakmai tanácsadásban részesülhetnének. Emellett ahhoz, hogy a tájfajta gabonákból készült kenyér valóban az asztalunkra kerüljön, létfontosságú lenne, hogy a molnárok és a pékmesterek is elköteleződjenek az ügy mellett. Jelenleg a malmok többsége néhány nagy mennyiségben érkező fajta őrlésére rendezkedett be. További akadályt jelent, hogy Nyugat-Európához képest nálunk a péktermékek sokkal kisebb részét forgalmazzák pékáruboltokban – így kevesebb a lehetőség a tájfajtákkal kísérletező pékáruk megismertetésére és megszerettetésére. A hipermarketek sütödéiben a nagy térfogat és az alacsony ár a fontos.

*Szövetség*
Kovács Géza ökonemesítő, a Martonvásári Mezőgazdasági Kutató Intézet kurátora szerint a kitörési pont a zártkörű rendszerben történő vetőmag-előállítás. A tájfajtákból előállított termékek fejlesztésére jó példa a Piszkei Öko és a kalocsai ÖkoFood felkérésére létrehozott tájfajtából nemesített modern tönke fajta, amelynek vetőmagját négy ökogazdálkodó termeszti. A rendszer lényege, hogy a végtermékért felelős társulás vezetője – itt a Piszkei Öko vagy az ÖkoFood – ad megbízást az alapanyag előállítására. Szerződést kötnek a gazdálkodókkal, akik a vetőmagot kizárólag nekik adhatják el, harmadik félnek pedig csak a hozzájárulásukkal. A zártkörű rendszer előnye, hogy a felhasznált vetőmagfajtának nem kell szerepelnie a fajtalistán, és minősíttetni sem kell, mert a társulás az egész termékpályát lefedi, a fajta-előállítástól a vetőmagtermesztésen át a feldolgozásig és értékesítésig. Az összefogás célja egészséges, kiváló minőségű – például magas E-vitamin- vagy fehérjetartalmú – péktermékek, lisztek és ökoszejtán termékek előállítása.

_A szerző a Védegylet munkatársa._
Kép [cc] archivodeprojectos

_Megjelent a __Tudatos Vásárló Magazin 20. számában. _
Kapcsolódó cikkek
Különös mesterség: dísztöktermesztő


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Mennyi az ez ennyi?


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Kilenc kis Ferenc.


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

_Tíz - tekenőbe tiszta víz_


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Itt az a cél, hogy minél hamarabb össze legyen csapva, a minőség nem számít, csak a mennyiség!


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

_Minek az a tiszta víz?
Kiskertet locsolni._


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, ott a csacsi megissza.


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

Ha 20 hozzászólást szeretnél összehozni, ezen a fórumon van lehetőséged!


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Tiszta? Én maszek alapon bevizsgáltattam, tele van, higannyal, klórral, ólommal, vassal, és még több fajta üledékkel, ha még szép zöldes színt láttál volna, de a sötétebbik változatból! Ezt isszuk!!!


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Én már összegyűjtöttem 16.-ot, de, hogy jó lesz-e azt nem tudom?


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Lassan jön a Húsvét, gondolj arra.


----------



## boldijani (2011 Február 4)

*Szeretném levenni Gudjieff A mindensegrol es a mindenrol - szövegét.
Találtam itt valamit , ami cìme szerint az lenne, viszont tul kicsi a merete a 900 oldalához mérten.
Mivel még nincs hozzászólásom , egyenlôre nem ellenörizhetem.

Különben Benett ( Gurdjieff tanìtványa ) ajanlotta , mint amit feltétlenül el kell olvasnunk.
*


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok mindenkinek.
kezdő vagyok, probálkozom, remélem sikerrel. probálok itt kiigazodni. mindenkinek köszönöm aki szegit. további szép napot.


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Tudod mennyi energiánk van a föld alatt, ha mi termelnénk ki 30 évre elegendő lenne!!!


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Szólj hozzá az üzeneteinkhez, biztos össze tudod szedni, én is új vagyok.


----------



## boldijani (2011 Február 4)

Szeretnék valami hasznosat ìrni, közölni.
Ajánlom a Thomas Ashley-Farrand-ot , akinek a fenomenálisan jó - angol nyelvü -
hangoskönyve a Sacred Mantras , fejezetekként , megtalálhato a datahu-ban.


----------



## herti23 (2011 Február 4)

Miért lennél idegesítő? Én először be sem tudtam lépni rendesen, utána pedig sikeresen kitöröltem az első üzenetemet. Kezdhettem mindent előröl.


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

Én még csak kevés hozzászólást szereztem.


----------



## Karmaj (2011 Február 4)

Én se nagyon haladok.


----------



## Karmaj (2011 Február 4)

Meg aztán van rá két napom  (a szükséges 48 óra)


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

Szerintem messze van még a húsvét, meg most nagyon hideg szél fúj. Fázom!!!!!!


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

Karmaj írta:


> Meg aztán van rá két napom  (a szükséges 48 óra)


 
Neked már mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

Most akkor, ha ide írunk, az elég? Nem egészen értem.


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

boldijani írta:


> *Szeretném levenni Gudjieff A mindensegrol es a mindenrol - szövegét.*
> *Találtam itt valamit , ami c&igrave;me szerint az lenne, viszont tul kicsi a merete a 900 oldalához mérten.*
> *Mivel még nincs hozzászólásom , egyenlôre nem ellenörizhetem.*
> 
> *Különben Benett ( Gurdjieff tan&igrave;tványa ) ajanlotta , mint amit feltétlenül el kell olvasnunk.*


 
Én még - lehet, hogy szégyen - de nem is hallottam róla.


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

elkezdem


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

könnyebb, mint gondoltam


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

juhúúú


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

alakul


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

a


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

molekula


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

bizarr a 20 másodperces várakozási idő


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

de így legalább írok is valamit


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

egy újabb üzenet begombolva


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

olyan érzés, mintha a falnak beszélnék


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

szociopatáknak ellenjavallt


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)




----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

nekem nyolc


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

és már az előbbi sem igaz


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

hiába, kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

már látom a fényt az alagút végén


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

őrületes sebességgel száguldok


----------



## Liza52 (2011 Február 4)

Köszi a tájékoztatót, de én már nem most regisztráltam. Ilyenkor nem kell újból regisztrálnom, hanem a 20 hozzászólásnak 48 óra alatt kell megtörténnie?
Köszi Liza52



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

remélhetőleg a fény nem egy vonathoz tartozik


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

na még kettő


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

cél


----------



## edebaba (2011 Február 4)

+ 1 bónusz


----------



## -igi- (2011 Február 4)

Ez nagyon komoly...


----------



## -igi- (2011 Február 4)

na neeee


----------



## -igi- (2011 Február 4)

ezt ugye nem gondolja komolyan senki sem


----------



## -igi- (2011 Február 4)

ez egy kicsit túlzásba vitt szigor nem?


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

szerintem nincs túlzásba a szigor


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

a 20 az varázsszám


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

legalábbis ezen az oldalon


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

bár másik oldalon is volt, hogy 20 hozzászólást kellett írni


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

20 volt a szám, amit regisztrációkor is be kellett írnom


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

vagyis 2x10


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

*gyujtogetek*

elkezdtem a gyujtest


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 4)

mára ennyit szólok csak hozzá, úgyis van még két napom


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

*csak hogy követni tudjam*

csak hogy követni tudjam 2


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 3


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 4


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 5


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 6


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 7


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 8


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 9


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 10


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 11


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 12


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

akkor nekilátok én is gyűjteni


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

remélem, hogy


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 13


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

hamarosan össze fog jönni...


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 14


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

bár most már látom,


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 15


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

hogy nem lesz olyan gyors


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 16


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

csak hogy követni tudjam 17


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

Mindjárt megvan 3


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

de, azért had haladjon


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

huhh m,ég csak 6...


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

Mindjárt megvan 2


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

Megvan!!


----------



## urkaloz (2011 Február 4)

Plusz 1, mert ugy elvezem


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

lehet még írogatni


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

már csak 12


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

még mindig van...


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

azért csak előre


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

no, már csak 9


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

valami kell még


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

hajrá


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

csakazértis


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

legyen még


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

mennyi van?


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

már csak 3


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

2???


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

és igen, kész


----------



## spiritchaser (2011 Február 4)

na, egyet rádobok még


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok, én is csatlakoznék a hozzászólás gyűjtéshez.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

a 9éves lányomnak szüksége lenne segítségre


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

és úgy néz ki, hogy csak innen tudnám megszerezni.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

és most gyűjtöm a hozzászólást


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Magyarországon élek, mert ide születtem (1)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Büszke vagyok magyarságomra (2)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Örülök annak, hogy megtaláltalak Benneteket, ezt a honlapot, ezeket a fórumokat (3)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Már eddig is nagyon sok filmet tudtam letölteni a Ti segítségetekkel (4)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Nagyon sok olyan filmet, amihez idehaza nehéz hozzájutni, pedig a magyar kultúra része! (5)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Mert számomra fontos, hogy úgy menjünk előre, hogy közben megőrizzük mindazt, ami az értékünk (6)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Amire nem vagyok büszke, az ami itthon zajlik (7)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Itthon most nem jó magyarnak lenni, de lehet, hogy ebből Ti csak keveset láttok a tengeren túl (8)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

A legrosszabb, hogy mind többen válnak szolgalelkűvé egy visszafelé tendáló vezetés hatására (9)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Olvassatok HVG-t, honlapja a hu taggal bejön, van most egy jó cikk a demokrácia deficitjéről (10)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Fortélyos félelem igazgat - írta egykor József Attila (11)


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Hali!


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Vagy csak egy őrült törpe despota veri át népét és a világ hiszékenyebb (mert demokráciában felnőtt?) részét??? (12)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

És mert ez a nép urat akar látni a feje fölött? (13)


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Sajnos egyet kell értenem az előttem szólókkal. Gyatra az itthoni helyzet.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

igen lassan haladok


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Mert a Madách-i nép (az istenadta plebs...) újra és újra a felsőbb hatalomtól várja a sorsa jobbra fordulását (14)


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Sokan arra is lusták, hogy szájukat kinyissák a sült galamb felé (15)


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

látom más is beállt sorba (6


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Mivel haladsz lassan?


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Pocsék érzés 56 évesen úgy dolgozni, hogy nem lehetnek nézeteid, vágyaid (16)


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

esetleg idézhetnék is(7


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Embertelen, hogy hatalmi gőggel lenyúlják a nyugdíjpénztárban 13 év alatt gyűjtött pénzedet és forradalmi tett, ha zsarolás ellenében is, de mersz maradni! (17)


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

hát a hozzászólás gyűjtéssel (8


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Milyen demokrácia az, ahol azért kell nyilatkoznom, hogy maradok... Hogy értsétek: azért, hogy fenntartsak egy magánjogi szerződést, hogy ne mondjak le a saját tulajdonú pénzemről??? (18)


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Sokan mindenhez lusták.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

nyugdíjpénztár?. -hát arról hál isten lemaradtam, (9


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

most így utólag nézve (10


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Vannak érdekességek a demokráciában. Bár szerintem sehol sem az a demokrácia valósult meg aminek meg kellett volna.


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Milyen demokrácia az, ahol zsarolással, fenyegetéssel veszik rá az embereket arra, hogy ne nyilatkozzanak a maradásról a magánpénztárban, és ezáltal aki nem vállalja a megalázó procedurát, az "önként" visszakerül az állami rendszerbe??? (19)


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

"Ég a nap melegtől a kopár szík sarja
tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta"


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

“Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik.” (11


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

én is 01


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

És milyen vezető az, aki az eredményt úgy kommentálja, hogy soha nem látott egységben választott a nép, hiszen a 3% bizonyítja (akik maradtak), hogy lehetett "szabadon" választani. (20)


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

én is 02


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Narancsforradalomnak hívják.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

én is 03


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

én is 04


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Bocs, befejezem. Valóban, inkább cselekedni kell, az agymosott tömeg úgyis skandálva mantrázik...


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

én is 05


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Magával az állami nyugdíjjal nem is lenne baj, a nagyobb gond az hogy mire költik. Ugyanis nem arra amire kellene.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.” (12


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

én is 06


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

07


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke. (13


----------



## dnlaszlo (2011 Február 4)

Amiért idejöttem: kultúrát, barátokat találni. És örülnék, ha lehetne értelmes vitát folytatni a magyar közállapotokról.
Érdekelnek külhoni magyarok történetei, világlátása, akár személyes találkozások is


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

bocs


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” (14


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Nehogy azt higgyétek hogy mindenki agymosott. Az internetnek hála már nem lehet a másik oldalt elhallgattatni.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

“Jobb sikertelennek lenni az eredetiségben, mint sikeresnek az utánzásban.”


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

“Ha elölről kezdhetném az életet, ugyanazokat a hibákat követném el, csak sokkal korábban.”


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

1. MÉRTÉKLETESSÉG
Ne egyél a tunyulásig, ne igyál a részegségig.


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Azért nem mindenki agymosott.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

09


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

1. MÉRTÉKLETESSÉG
Ne egyél a tunyulásig, ne igyál a részegségig.


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Egy kupac kopasz kukac
meg még egy kupac kopasz kukac
az két kupac kopasz kukac.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Két halványlila sejtelem zoknit hegeszt a liftaknában...folyt köv.


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

2. CSÖND
Csak úgy szólj, ha a magad vagy mások javát szolgálod; kerüld a fecsegést.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Az egyik megszólal: - nem szabad széllel szemben csokis nápolyit kaszálni...folyt köv.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

3. REND
Legyen meg minden holmid helye; legyen meg minden tevékenységed ideje.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

4. HATÁROZOTTSÁG
Határozz mit kell tenned; hiánytalanul tedd meg amit elhatároztál.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## zsokus (2011 Február 4)

jajj -később fojtatom.....


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Az egyik megszólal: nem szabad széllel szemben csokis nápolyit kaszálni.


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

mire a másik: nem baj én biciklivel jöttem...


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

mi a tanulság?


----------



## galjoca (2011 Február 4)

20


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

ne másszon a fára aki nem tud úszni mert elüti a villamos.


----------



## austin007 (2011 Február 4)

Megvan a húsz.


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

20


----------



## milcsoo (2011 Február 4)

megvan


----------



## pelikanborso (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!
Hát én még nagyon új vagyok itt, de igyekszem mindent felfedezni. Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*6*

6


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*7*

7


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*8*

8


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*9*

9


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*10*

10


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*11*

11


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*12*

12


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*13*

13


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*14*

14


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*15*

15


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*16*

16


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*17*

17


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*18*

18


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*19*

19


----------



## Alex_Wasp (2011 Február 4)

*20*

20


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

ics


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

niii


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

szán


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

11-12


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

20-5


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

18-2


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

köszi


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

köszike


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

csak nem 20


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

remek44


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

ez a első hozzászóásom..


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

ez a műsodik...


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

a harmadik


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

negyedik


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

ötödik...


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

6.


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

hetedik... ez egy jó film!


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

nekem 8


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

Tíz kicsi néger


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

Ocean's 11


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

Piszkos tizenkettő


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

13 kísértet


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

két hét


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

(18)-as karika


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

hülyeszmájli  19


----------



## Ryder007 (2011 Február 5)

\\m/HÚSZ - kész...


----------



## BOSZIEGO (2011 Február 5)

Hello!

Boszi vagyok, és éppen csak hozzászólásokat gyüjtök.


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

én is a 20-ra gyúrok


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

,mert


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

van


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

itt


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

egy


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

ebook


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

, amit


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

legalább


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

másfél


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

éve


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

hajtok


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

a


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

neten


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

és


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

most


----------



## ninnja (2011 Február 5)

Thanks!


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

sikerül


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

majd


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

behúznom


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

amikor


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

éppen megtérdelt a PDA-m ((


----------



## saspata (2011 Február 5)

ez már csak ráadás


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Nekem is nagyon tetszenek,még akkor is ha sokak szerint GICCS!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Hát ez nem semmi!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Jópofa,köszi,hogy mosolyt csaltál az arcomra!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Unatkozz még sokat!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Ezek tényleg viccesek!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Jópofák!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Hahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Imádom HOFIt!!!!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Mindig meg tudnak nevettetni!!!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Nagyon jól szórakoztam!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Ezeket a vicceket sose lehet megunni!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Annyira jók, pedig egyszer én is leszek anyós!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Micsoda BÖLCSESSÉGEK!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Nosztalgia!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Ez tényleg brutál!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Ezek is bölcsességek!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

A szakdogás vicc haláli!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Örökzöldek!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Húha!


----------



## deakandus (2011 Február 5)

Köszi,jó volt4


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 5)

sziasztok


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 5)

rendben minden


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 5)

koránvan és hétvége


----------



## balnasel (2011 Február 5)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## nagyf63 (2011 Február 5)

Köszönöm a segítséget, szép napot!


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

elégt nehéz ügy ez a 20 hozzászólás de én kitartó vagyok


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

egyszer csak összejön


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

már harmadik napja nyomom de egy veterán nokedlivel nem is olyan egyszerű


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

amúgy miért szükséges a húsz hozzászólás ?


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

nem akar engedni ez a tél a tavasznak


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

15 már csak öt kell remélem még ma meglesz


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

szeretnék feltőlteni de nem megy


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

fáj a fogam. El kellene mennem a fogorvoshoz.... Nem tudom. Még tűröm


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

még három,vagy négy?


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

az nem gond hogy ebben a fórumban egy ideje csak magam írok...


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

na ez a bűvös húszadik de azért még írok egyet hogy tuti legyen.


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

szép időnk van. És megvan a húsz hozzászólás!!!!


----------



## akarkivagy (2011 Február 5)

21 hozzászólásom van és nem tudok egy képet sem leszedni az oldalról ez egy kicsit idegesítő.


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

2


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

1


----------



## rhino (2011 Február 5)

győzelem


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

:d


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)




----------



## tuberonus (2011 Február 5)

Honoluluu


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

:34::--:


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

:33::twisted:


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

Ennek nem sok értelme van. Ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

:44::656::656::656::-d:555:


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

:9:


----------



## Fazekas-Henrik (2011 Február 5)

Végre vége -


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

elore a 20 fele...


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

es hajra


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

csak igy tovabb


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

mindent bele...


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

es elore renduletlenul


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

es leba erkeztunk


----------



## legeza01 (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok!
Honnan a bánatból lehet tudni, hogy már mennyit teljesítettem a bűvös huszasból?


----------



## legeza01 (2011 Február 5)

Szívesen veszek minden tippet


----------



## legeza01 (2011 Február 5)

Szerintem nekem már egyxer megvolt a 20


----------



## legeza01 (2011 Február 5)

Lehet, hogy nullázták a bulit?


----------



## legeza01 (2011 Február 5)

Nem értem, de indulunk újra


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Ajándékot hoztam neked, malájok fejedelme.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Nem baj, csak szép legyen - felelte Nalaya király.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Wolfgang átnyújtott a bennszülöttnek egy ultramarinkéket, mert ez kedvenc színe volt, és többet is tartott belőle a készletében.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

A maláj megnézte.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Az ajándék szép, de már ettem ilyent. Mit kívánsz, csúf, öreg idegen?


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Ide hallgass, király.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

A szomszéd Bali-szigetről regényeket írtak, és azóta a bennszülöttek gazdagok.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Miért ne utánozhatnád ezt a példát?


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Nem tudok regényeket írni, és a népemnél sem vettem észre ilyesmit.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- A regényt más írná, és te meggazdagodnál...


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Tudod te, mi az a reklám?


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Még nem ettem.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Nem ennivaló.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Elmagyarázom neked, hogy mi a reklám.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Az emberek szeretnek örülni. Én festő vagyok.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Értem. Ez a reklám.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

- Nem. A reklám az, ha bebeszéljük előre az embereknek hogy valaminek örülni fognak.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Én festek a szigetről, az újságok írnak, és a vállalkozók bedőlnek. Ezt úgy mondják, hogy fürdőhely.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

A turisták vad fehér törzse, amely a Baedeker nevű istent imád, ellátogat ide.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Ezt hívják konjunktúrának. Kis-Lagonda fürdőhely lesz.


----------



## bplunatic (2011 Február 5)

Őfelsége gondolkozásba mélyedt.


----------



## Kurtz (2011 Február 5)

Szia! Én máshol is csak 12 részt láttam felrakva.


----------



## Kurtz (2011 Február 5)

*STOP - közlekedj okosan*

Sziasztok!

Én máshol is csak 12 részt látok. Tényleg volt 13.?


----------



## napsiandi (2011 Február 5)

vakondok írta:


> Farsangi foglalkoztató
> 
> Neten találtam


 
Szia!

Megnézném, de mivel ma regisztráltam még sajna nincs rá lehetőségem!:sad:



Ödike írta:


> Farsangi műsor az Ünnepi műsorfüzetből.


 
Szia!

Megnézném, de mivel ma regisztráltam még sajna nincs rá lehetőségem!:sad:



Iza69 írta:


> Farsangi alarcok+jatek


 
Szia!

Megnézném, de mivel ma regisztráltam még sajna nincs rá lehetőségem!:sad:

Szia!

Megnézném a csatolt doc.t is, de mivel ma regisztráltam még sajna nincs rá lehetőségem!:sad:


[HIDE][/HIDE]


csipkebogyo írta:


> *Cirkuszos játék*
> 
> -Berendezük a termet, porondot alakítunk ki ( színes ejtőernyőből ), köré tesszük a székeket.
> -Térelválasztókból ketreceket is készítünk.
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 
nem

miért is van ez???????????????

Mennyivel gyorsabb lenne, haaaaaaaaaaaa

ilyenkor simán, regisztrálás után...

be lehetne lépni az összes...

oldalra és....................

nem kellene itt "bohóckodni"...

ezzel a húsz üzenettel!

Sok jót hallottam, erről...

az internetes oldalról!!!!!!!!!!!!

Még ez a szerencse, különben...

már feladtam volna!!!!!!!!!!

Persze farsang van...........

Még élek majd talán!!!!!!!!
S éljen ez a HUSZADIK! Mondom20! 20!, 20! HUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ

Hehehe!

Ez meg a ráadás, s már csak két napot KELL várnom, hogy minden működjön HAPPY vagyok!

S én egy kitartó óvodapedagógus vagyok!

Nem adom feeeel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

1


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

2


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

19kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

18kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

17kell még


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

16kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

15kell még


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

14kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

13kell még


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

12kell még


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

11kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

10kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

9kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

8kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

7kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

6kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

5kell még


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

4kell még


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

3kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

2kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

1kell még


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

meg van


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## s14 (2011 Február 5)

bocs


----------



## Dnash (2011 Február 5)

remélem nem számoltam el


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

*üzi 01*

a


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 02


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

Tehát


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

most


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

ha


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

jól


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

értem


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

húsz


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

üzenetet


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

kell


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

elküldenem?


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

nem


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

értem,


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

pedig


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

biztosan


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

van


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 03


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

valami


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 04


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

értelme?!


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 05


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

ppeter


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

te


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 06


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

ügyesebb


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 07


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

vagy


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

a


----------



## levendula63 (2011 Február 5)

számokkal!


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 08


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 09


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 10
ezért jó ha az ember mérnök


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 11


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 12


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 13


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 14


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 15


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 16


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

János bácsi autóvezetésből vizsgázik. Mellette ül az instruktor, hátul a rendőr. Instruktor:
- János bácsi! Milyen tábla volt ez?!
- Úgy néztem, fiam, búzatábla...


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 17


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Egy súlyos baleset után magához térő gépkocsivezető első kérdése:
- Hol vagyok?
Az ápolónő így válaszol:
- A tizenhetesben.
- Kórházban vagy cellában?


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Három autós karambolozik egymással. Megszólal a német mercis:
- Egy heti munkám odalett. 
Erre megszólal a francia renaultos:
- Egy havi munkám veszett kárba. 
Mire a magyar trabantos:
- Egész életem munkája odaveszett!
Erre a másik kettő:
- Minek vettél olyan drága kocsit?!


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Egy férfi közlekedési balaesetet okoz. Ezután ügyvédhez fordul segítségért.
- Ha jól értem - mondja az ügyvéd -, azt kéne bebizonyítanunk, hogy a kerékpáros, akit elgázolt, 130 km/h-s sebességgel száguldott át a kereszteződésen, és a macska, ami ekkor szaladt át az úton, akkora volt, hogy akadályozta a látást?


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

A bíró a tárgyaláson a sofőrhöz fordul, aki elütött egy idős hölgyet.
- Miért nem dudált, amikor látta, hogy a kocsi elé lép a néni?
- Nem akartam megijeszteni szegényt.


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

- Miért festetted be a kocsid bal oldalát pirosra, a jobbat pedig kékre???
- Hagy a tanúk ellentmondásba keveredjenek!


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Késő délután volt, az egyik utas alaposan próbára tette az utasfelvételnél dolgozó kisasszony türelmét. Ö viszont végig nyugodt és udvarias maradt, és csak mosolygott. Miután az agresszív utast lerendezte, a következő utas gratulált neki:
- Csodálom az udvariasságát.
- Ugyan, semmiség. Az az ember New York-ba megy, a bőröndje viszont Londonba.


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Paprikáné összetört kocsival ér haza.
- Jóságos ég, mi történt? - csattan fel a férje.
- Nekem jött egy kerékpáros.
- De hányszor?


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

A repülő az Atlanti-óceán fölött száll, amikor megszólal a kapitány:
- Kedves utasaink, szélcsendes időben utazunk, az út felét már megtettük. Ha kitekintenek a jobb oldali ablakon, láthatják, mindkét motor működik. Ha balra néznek, láthatják: a két motor lángokban áll. Kérem, ne essenek pánikba! Nézzenek le, s az óceán mozdulatlan tükrén egy sárga foltot láthatnak. Az egy gumicsónak. Én innen beszélek...


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 18


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Az elsőtiszt odarohan a Titanic kapitányához:
- Uram, van egy jó és egy rossz hírem. Melyikkel kezdjem?
- Kezdje a rosszal!
- Nekimentünk egy jéghegynek, el fogunk süllyedni, és az utasok fele el fog pusztulni.
- Jézusom, hát akkor mi a jó hír?!?
- 11 Oscart fogunk kapni!


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

BKV ellenőr egyetemistákat bírságol. Szó szót követ, majd nyílt és kölcsönös szitkozódásba csap át a párbeszéd. Így szól az egyik egyetemista:
- Hogy lehet, valaki ellenőr 50-es IQ-val?
Mire az ellenőr:
-Csak ne pattogjon! Magának még ennél is több van!


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 19


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

Masiniszta a kereszteződésnél:
- Kamion nincs, a többi nem ellenfél


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 20


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

A stewardess bájos hangon trillázza:
- Kedves utasaink. Tájékoztatjuk önöket, hogy gépünkkel most értük el az óránkénti 500 km-es utazási sebességünket. Csupán egy apróbb műszaki hiba miatt nem tudunk felemelkedni..


----------



## rtl564 (2011 Február 5)

A Kawasakis a Hondás meg a Simsonos fekszik a korházban. Bemegy az ápolónő és megkérdzi a Kawasakist:
- Hát magával mi történt?
- Mentem a Hondás haverommal 300-al, jött a kanyar, bevettem, jött a kanyar, bevettem és hirtelen kisodróttam.
- Hú, ez durva - mondja az ápolónő, majd oda lép a Hondáshoz.
- És magával mi történt?
- A Kawasakis haverommal 300-al mentünk, vettük a kanyarokat és kisodróttam.
- Ez igen.
Végül odalép a Simsonoshoz, aki tetőtől talpig gipszban fekszik.
- Jézusom, magával mi történt?
- Mentem a Simsonommal 50-el, elment mellettem a Kawasakis meg a Hondás 300-al, azt hittem, hogy leállt a motor és leszáltam róla


----------



## ppeter67 (2011 Február 5)

üzi 21
20 után még nem hagy letölteni, pedig 02-án regsztráltam


----------



## polie (2011 Február 5)

*remélem sikerül*

talán most sikerül


----------



## polie (2011 Február 5)

*vicc*

A nők olyanok, mint a bor. Fiatalon finomak, vadítóak, aztán a kor előrehaladtával egyre testesebbek lesznek, végül megsavanyodnak és fejfájást okoznak.


----------



## piccolosan (2011 Február 5)

*44*



kicsigyikocska írta:


> 1


444444


----------



## mawada (2011 Február 5)

lehet, hogy ez az első?


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 5)

*koszonet*

Nagyon szepen koszonom a feltolteseket.
A kislanyom nagyon orult a meseknek.


----------



## mawada (2011 Február 5)

*lassan*

Nem már a harmadik volt


----------



## mawada (2011 Február 5)

*hát?*

Ma ugyan volt fejmosás, de talán megúszom!


----------



## mawada (2011 Február 5)

de a fiú az 3


----------



## mawada (2011 Február 5)

nálam19:38


----------



## mawada (2011 Február 5)

no talán még 3 kell???


----------



## Dilipok (2011 Február 5)

7-re ma várom a Nemzetinél


----------



## Dilipok (2011 Február 5)

ott ahol a hatos me gááááááll


----------



## Dilipok (2011 Február 5)

jános legyen


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## Dilipok (2011 Február 5)

fenn a jános-hegyen


----------



## Dilipok (2011 Február 5)

estére odavárom


----------



## Dilipok (2011 Február 5)

a sós, pörkölt földimogyorónak magas a kalóriatartalma


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Szeretem én is a keresztszemes kézimunkát


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

De leginkább az agyunkban kell eldönteni,hogy boldognak érezzük magunkat


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Hkj


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

nagyon hideg van


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

remélem már sikerült !


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

Hull a pelyhes.


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Nagyon jók a viccek


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

Igen, nekem is.


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Fehér hó,


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Még csak 7


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

Két kukac találkozik a sivatagban;
-Kuk ac
-Kuk nem adok!


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Nekem még vagy12


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Suhan a szán


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

,,Ha padlón vagy, szedjél fel onnan valamit.''


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Jól számol?


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

Majd csak összejön már, hajrá


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Én is nagyon szeretem


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Igen,szerintem is


----------



## őszilevél (2011 Február 5)

Jó hétvégét!


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Én is nagyon örültem a hangoskönyveknek


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Ahogy elnézem a 20 hozzászólás megoldása a legnehezebb mindenkinek.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Főleg, hogy értelmes is legyen.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Nagyon sok téma van ami érdekel erről a lapról.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

A hangoskönyv engem is érdekel.


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Sok jó dolgot fogsz találni


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Úgy gondolom jó dolog, bár én imádok olvasni is.


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Jó is az operett.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 Köszi...én még nem egészen értem ezt de remélem belejövök hamarosan. Szia!


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Úgy hallottam az ismerőseimtől, hogy a gyöngyfűzéstől a keresztszemes hímzés mintákig minden megtalálható itt.


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Ha...ha...ha...


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Finom is az


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Hát akkor írogatni fogok mindenfélet összevissza...


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Ezt még nem fedeztem fel,pedig engem is érdekel


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Én is szeretem az operettet meg a musicalt is.


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Drukkolok!


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Fél kilenc és én még nem vacsoráztam...


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Az Operaház fantomjának sajnos még csak a zenéjét sikerült megszereznem, a musical dvd-jét nem.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## hkato (2011 Február 5)

Akkor jó étvágyat kívánok!


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Akkor jó étvágyat neked.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Még 10 hozzászolásra van szükségem.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Köszi!


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Szerencsére szombat este van és holnap lehet pihenni.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Jó lenne, ha holnap végre kisütne a nap és lehetne egyet sétálni.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Nem tudom, hogy vagytok vele, de nekem elegem van már a hidegből, meg a borús időből.


----------



## ferkope (2011 Február 5)

gdani3 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Abban kérném a segítségeteket, hogy valakinek meg van e a Kulcs a muzsikához című könyvnek a CD melléklete, amiben népzenei kíséretek vannak népdalokhoz. Annyira feldobná az óráimat az ilyen jellegű éneklés
> 
> Előre is köszi!



Szia!

Én itt találtam meg, és le is töltöttem. Csak regisztrálnod kell.

http://download.hellshare.hu/hangoskonyv/pecsi-geza-kulcs-a-muzsikahoz.zip/1328325

Érdekelne a könyv elektronikus változata.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Most lenne jó valahol melegebb vidéken lakni.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Alig várom már a tavaszt. Szeretem a természet ébredését.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Még hány hozzászólásra van szükség?


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Úgy látom lassan csak gyűlik. Egyszer csak meg lesz amennyi kell.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Meg persze ki kell várni a szükséges csatlakozási időt.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Még 3 értelmes hozzászólás kellene, de hova tűntek a többiek.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Nehéz így hozzászólni, ha az ember magával beszélget.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Remélem a többieknek már sikerült a 20 hozzászólás és már a lapokat és letöltési lehetőségeket böngészik.


----------



## sedner (2011 Február 5)

Hurrá az enyém is meg van!


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Nos,üdv!Sok okos dolgot olvastam már itt,de nem gondoltam,hogy megtalálom ifjúságom elveszett könyvét...Szilvási :A néma Köszönöm


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Lehet könnyebb lenne könyvtárban megkeresni...De így érdekesebb


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Láttam egyszer filmben is ,de egy nagy csalódás volt.


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Csak így felnőttként,3gyerekkel,munkával nem tudom menne-e az olvasás.


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Attól félek,ha elkezdem nem bírom abba hagyni(az olvasást)


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Nagy szenvedélyem volt a könyv...


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Kezdtem a pöttyös könyvekkel.


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Utána a csíkos könyvek(Abban már szövődtek szerelmek)kicsit komolyabb szemléletben mutatta a valóságot,ami igen messze állt a falusi csitritől(én)


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

A beteljesülés a Szilvási könyvekben található.Fiatalok élete,ami nem mézes-mázas, csupa csoda élet ám,hanem megoldatlan gondok,magány,érzelem,tépelődés...


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Olvassátok az Egymás szemében című könyvet


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Vagy És mégis őrizetlenül-t


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

De Berkesi András könyvei is jók


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Bár ,aki szeret olvasni,mindent magáévá tesz...habzsolja a könyveket


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Hunyadi János regényes életrajza...hát az érdekes volt.Nem történelem óra szerkezettel,hanem emberi nyelven,hétköznapi előadásmódban megírva.Tetszett.


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Na hát elég késő van.De már nem adom fel 20-ig


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Szóval,könyvek...Tűzpiros üveggömb?Hogyan szövődik 2 kisgyermek sorsa össze,háborúval,halállal,szerelemmel?Elég vaskos könyv,de el kell olvasni


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Aranyeső...Egy lány ,aki ápolónőnek tanul.Beilleszkedés,érzelmi hullámzás...Élet


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Kapukulcs a kő alatt...ezeket mind huszon évvel ezelőtt olvastam,de nyomot hagytak bennem


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Mint visszahúzódó lány,a könyvekben éltem.


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Talán ma már azért nem olvasok,hogy ne tudjak vissza vonulni a könyvekbe


----------



## mezita (2011 Február 5)

Igen!Köszönöm,hogy itt lehettem és megszerezhettem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## zazmaz (2011 Február 5)

köszönöm


----------



## zazmaz (2011 Február 5)

még 4 kell


----------



## zazmaz (2011 Február 5)

már csak 3


----------



## zazmaz (2011 Február 5)

kettő


----------



## zazmaz (2011 Február 5)

és 1


----------



## zazmaz (2011 Február 5)

megvan az 5


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

Akkor most én is elszámolok húszig...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

Már csak 19...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

18...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

17...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

16...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

15...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

14...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

13...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

12...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

11...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

10...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

9...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

8...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

7...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

6...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

5...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

alakul...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

köszönöm...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

hogy itt lehetettem...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

és megszerezhettem...


----------



## B.Viktoria (2011 Február 6)

a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Tovah (2011 Február 6)

Molnár Ferenc élete ppt


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 6)

még 3....


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 6)

2...


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 6)

1


----------



## Polisz945 (2011 Február 6)

És megvan


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

sok törlődött, most már csak hogy meglegyen. az egyik 19


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

A másik egy híján 20


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

ez hogy van akkor, mindig és mindig kevesebb az üzenetem?


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

direkt visszaesek 10 alá?


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

pedig én úgy igyekszem


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

hogy csak úgy porzik a szupersztráda


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

ámbátor lehet hogy ha lassabban járok


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

tovább érek...


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

node, rúgja meg a ló


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

szó ami szó


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

én vagyok csak tehozzádvaló


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

most már egy év után illik hogy meglegyen a 20. Husz.


----------



## Fertuccio (2011 Február 6)

na még egy , hogy legyen ráadás.


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

csatlakoznék


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

sziasztok


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

klassz ez az oldal


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

trallala


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

8


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

még 11


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

aszonta a fiam, úgy várja a húsvétot, mert hús


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

bruhhaha


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

használ valaki e-book olvasót? megéri?


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

nem bántja a szemet?


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

ezt ismeri vki? *MyEbook MA-E7*


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

16


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

17


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

még 3


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

19


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

20


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*1*

1


----------



## b-eszti (2011 Február 6)

yesss


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*2*

2


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*3*

3


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*4*

4


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*5*

5


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*6*

6


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*7*

7


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*8*

8


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*9*

9


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*10*

10


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*11*

11


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*12*

12


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*13*

13


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*14*

14


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*15*

15


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*16*

16


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*17*

17


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*18*

18


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*19*

19


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*20*

20


----------



## iVento (2011 Február 6)

*kész*

kösz hogy használhattam ezt az opciót.


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

Rengeteg jó dolgot találtam itt.


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

Tiszta netfüggő lettem már


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

Ez a 12. hz.


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

13


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

14


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

15


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

16


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

17


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

18


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

19 Ez a lap lesz a kezdőlapom :-D


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

20


----------



## Ilkusz (2011 Február 6)

Köszönöm, megyek böngészni :-D


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

*Állandó tagságért*

A1kiss


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

Pár napja hallottam ezt az oldalt. Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok Kanadára Budapestről


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

*Az állandóságért *

2


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

4


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

5


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

6


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

7


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

*Azért, hogy állandó legyek...*

9


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

*Azért írok, mert kérték*

11


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

11


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

*Valami Amerika *

12


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

13


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

14


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

15


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

16


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

17


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

18


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

19


----------



## inyiri (2011 Február 6)

20


----------



## AÉvike (2011 Február 6)

21


----------



## krug01 (2011 Február 6)

Sziasztok! Ide tényleg elég ha csak számokat írok?


----------



## krug01 (2011 Február 6)

Ezek szerint = 1968 Vietnam


----------



## krug01 (2011 Február 6)

Pink Floyd


----------



## krug01 (2011 Február 6)

Dire Straits


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

a


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

b


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

c


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

d


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

e


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

g


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

h


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

i


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

j


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

ly


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

k


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

l


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

m


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

ny


----------



## Aklarus (2011 Február 6)

13


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

o


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

p


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

r


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

s


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

sy


----------



## gitta72 (2011 Február 6)

ty


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Február 6)

szia 1


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Február 6)

remek ötlet


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Február 6)

abc


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Február 6)

123


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Február 6)

456


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Február 6)

789


----------



## tiktak8700 (2011 Február 6)

de lassú a netem


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

nekem is kell még 8


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Én is szeretnék 20-at!


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

Isten áldjon meg a segítségedért!!!!


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Nekem is nagyon lassú!


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Itt már mindenkinek megvan a 20?


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

egytökkéttököntök


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Végre végeztem a sulival!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Már ideje volt!


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Már csak 1


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Juhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuú


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

1


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

2


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Nekem meg 15 :-(


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

az szép szám


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)




----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Azt varom, hogy sotet legyen es essen az eso mert le akarok fotozni egy eso aztatta utcat este itt Seattleban.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

6


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

7


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

1: Kerek erek.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

8


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

2: Erős a sas őre.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

3: Régi pap igér.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

4: Rút, dagadt úr.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

5: Kosarasok kosara sok.


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Mikozben probalom a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni, a vietnami pho es a magyar csontleves otvozeten dolgozom. Eleg igeretes.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

6: Csak a mama makacs.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

Van-e élet a halál előtt?


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

az én netem is elég lassú,mi van ma ?????


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

12


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

6: Kis elek elesik.


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

A Rock n Roll az nem egy tanc...


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

7: Kelemen nem elek.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

világméretű összeesküvés a 20 hozzászólás ellen


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

pedig 8 gigás...


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

8: Apáca lenyel a cápa.


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

ma van Dorottya és nem talált jeget!!!!!!


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

14


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

9: Rémes tóga bagót sem ér


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Nekem mindig ujra be kell lepnem az oldalra. Nem tudom, h a netem vacakol v az oldal.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

10: Tán őtet kitehetik tetőn át?


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

olyan jó hogy itt mindenki olyan vicces!!!!!!de komolyan!!!!


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

15


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

11: Barbara arab rab.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

16


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

szerintem sajnos a neted!!!!!


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

17


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

12: Erőszakos kannak sok a szőre.


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

18


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

19


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

13: Te pék, láttál képet?


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

na végre


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

nálam kibújt a hóvirág


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

makacs macska


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

és csak 12nél tartok!!!!!


----------



## Hanga.cv (2011 Február 6)

.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

14: Géza, kék az ég.


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

na most lesz 14


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

a lányom keresi a szamarát......


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

a fiam nyalja a kiságyat....


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

na,senki többet?már kezdtem belejönni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

most egy 18as


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

15: Ah, tán nátha?


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

a cél nekem is a húsz


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

16: A Sári pap írása


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

talán most?


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

igy mar 12


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

17:Kitűnő vőt rokonok orrtövön ütik.


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

és mikor elérem a20at,semmi sem történik????lufi,taps,valaki tudja??????????????


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

Sziasztok! 1.


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Engem a macskam probal arcon nyalni de ellenallok, amig birok.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

18: Évák eledele kávé


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

kedves boomcsi,tényleg olyan gyönyörű Seattle ahogy látni a tv.ben!!????


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

majd a 2.


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

19: Keresik a tavat a kis erek


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Feladta. Nem is makacs ez a macska.


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

és 3


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

nos????


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

20: A fasori pap papirosa fa.


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

csak 4


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

így 5


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

később 7


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

hát további jó szórakozást,jó volt veletek


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

a 6 kimaradt


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

21: Ezket 20-tól 1-ig, visszafelé is olvashatod.


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Az ibafai papnak fapipája van, ezért az ibafai fapipa papi fapipa!


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

lehet azért 8


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

És nem minden szarka farka tarkabarka, csak a tarka fajta szarka farka tarkabarka!


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Moszkvicsslusszkulcs


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

Feladta, nem is makacs ez a macska!


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Legyen mán 20!!!


----------



## jamzsi (2011 Február 6)

Mennyi időnek kell eltelni a 20.. után?


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Sárga bögre görbe bögre, na akkor gyorsan 1-2-3


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

nekem nyolc


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

vagy kilenc?


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

A kazamata zamata


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

A 20-ig lenne jó eljutni, akkor végre megnézhetnék egy számomra rejtett dolgot!!!! Merthogy eddig csak tátottam a számat hetekig, hogy mennyi minden van ezen a weboldalon, és most jöttem rá, hogy nem vesznek komolyan, amíg 20-szor hozzá nem szólok valamihez!


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

A 20 ahhoz kell, hogy komolyan legyek véve, ezért hozzászólok!!! )


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Már csak 8!!!


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

holnap ........... 12


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

7


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

6


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

ma 11


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

5


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

és ez csak a 15. hozzászólásom


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

4


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

és itt a 16.


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

máris 17


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Egy kupac kopasz kukac meg még egy kupac kopasz kukac az két kupac kopasz kukac


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

és 18


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

már csak egy kell


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Bőg a tehén, mert nincs kalap a fején! 1


----------



## bogrol (2011 Február 6)

húúúúúúsz


----------



## krisztaforo67 (2011 Február 6)

Hálás köszönetem a fórum kedves feltalálójának, frenetikusan jól éreztem magam a várakozás perceiben!!! )


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

En mar nem is tudom, hanynal tartok, de ha kuldok egyet, akkor kiirja


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 6)

En azert mar orulnek, ha nem kene meg 1 valamit beirnom ide  de meg 2 valami fog hianyozni igy is.


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Én azt hiszem még csak párat írtam, úgyhogy be kell hozni magam


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Sziasztok
köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

2


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

4


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Vehemensen kezdem hsz-em


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

5


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

mert lehetetlen lettem rendesen


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Abcabc


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Elkel nekem kedves verem


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Asdasd


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

melyben kedvemet meglelem


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

:smile:


csokimarcsi írta:


> szerintem nem léteznek


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Dsasdsa


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Hol volt hol nem volt


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

*bbb*

:smile:


csokimarcsi írta:


> szerintem nem léteznek


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Volt egyszer egy csúnya vasorru bába


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

S emberfelett elmevekker


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

És egyszer találkozott, a


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Meglep engem reggel


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Daliás Herceggel, vagy mittomén


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Szeretnénk mi is élvezni a matematikát!


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Itt a vége


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

omfg roflmao


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Fuss el véle


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

végül a ló meghalt, aki nem is élt


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Mese vége


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

kintekunta rutyutyuty


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Boldog születésnapot Andikának!


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Hogy meghallgattak!


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

zacskó krumplihéj


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Nekem is mingyá szülinapom lesz...


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

nyolckerekű 9kerékmeghajtásos traktorvonat


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

11-én! a gratulációkat előre is köszönöm


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Kedvesemnek nem kell vennem


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Boldogot Andika!


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

háát


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Nekem is van tanítványom, aki Kanadában élt azelőtt.


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

villanypózna


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Megnyerem e szeszveremben


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Hmm, Én csak jártam kanadában! De egy magyarral nem találkoztam


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Ketten, heten negyvenegyen


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Február 6)

Sorry, skacok, lányok. Remélem ez megfelel legalább 20 értelmes kommentnek. Bye


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

az oldalt még nem ismertem!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Andika nevében is köszönöm!


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

Egyben egy rengetegben


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Add át neki, de tényleg!


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Am itt csak Én hajtok a minnél előbbi 20 komira?? Csak mert kell a VV - Lehet zöld az ég?!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

De én már találkoztam itthon kanadaiakkal!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Átadom Andinak, feltétlenül!


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

már csak 7 kell, és leszedhetem!  cserébe majd tudok adni nagyon sokmindent, mert igazából van 2800 számom!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Természetesen lehet zöld, sőt, ha így megy tovább, biztosan az lesz!


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

ennek kell rendesen megfelelnem


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

ernyedten heverek kerevetemen


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

oké, rendben!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

eszperente emberke megkeseredett, s elment?


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Holnap azt hiszem iskola?!


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

netes jegyzetembe rendszeresen bejegyzetelek.


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Ahogy mondani szoktam: Elment borért! )


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Vagy semmi?!


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

s ezennel felemelkedtem


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

lehet ernyedten heverned, de nem leverten!


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Amúgy Én kezdem észrevenni, hogy elég nehézkes kezd lenni a magyar nyelv....


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

nem ment el, de belefeledkezett eme eszperentbe


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

Eléggé retekmódon átalakult, mint 24 tonnás transzformerré! )


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

na Hali, mek, mert asszem megvan a 20!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

úgy látom, meg lett neki a húsz!


----------



## firejohnny (2011 Február 6)

mentem gyerekek, ég veletek


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

most már beszélhetsz rendesen!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

0 alkalommal 0 üzenetemet köszönték meg, ez olyan, mint a valóságos életben!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

most veszem észre, hajnali negyed öt van


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

mégis csak kellett volna babrálni azzal az időzónával!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

ha jól értelmezem, még 4 üzenetet kell küldenem!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Már csak 3-at!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Ezt a kettőt már csak kibírom valahogy!


----------



## gazdagferi (2011 Február 6)

Hát ez az utolsó, így talán elég lesz!


----------



## fanyar1 (2011 Február 7)

*Ami még fontos:*
*A beírt üzenet nem tartalmazhat linket és Email címet ! *


----------



## fanyar1 (2011 Február 7)

*




*


----------



## fanyar1 (2011 Február 7)




----------



## majisza (2011 Február 7)

*labrador*

Nekünk is volt labradorunk,szerettük nagyon.


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*a*

a


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*2b*

2b


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*3c*

_3c_


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

4d


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*5*

mi a francra jo ez a spammolas


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*6*

ki a francnak jo hogy bakuldjunk 20 ertelmetlen hozzaszolast


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*7*

haho, moderatorok


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*8*

mire befejezem elmegy a kedvem attol amiert regisztraltam


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*9*

hajaj, kinek jo ez


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*10*

dogunalom


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*11*

es meg egyszer ennyi


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*12*

spammmmmm


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*13*

peches szam


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*14*

6 kell meg


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*15*

:butt:


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*16*

:99:


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*17*

mindjart kesz


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*tizennyolc*

van herotom


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*tizenkilenc*

milyen inyenc


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*20*

pussz


----------



## LoLev (2011 Február 7)

*21*

ez mar a huszonegyedik
de megse mukodik


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

Rendben lassan a 20 felé..


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

17 sziasztok


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

abcd rajtam kezdé


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

Gipsz Jakab élő személy a facen


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

blogot csinálnék


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

amint fogy a bejegyzés


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

szentendrei álom


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

csak hogy ma meg legyen


----------



## Blogzang (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

abc


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## klarika75 (2011 Február 7)

Már alig várom!


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*1*

1


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*2*

2


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*3*

3


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*4*

4


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*5*

5


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*6*

6


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*7*

7


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*8*

8:55:


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*9*

9:111:


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*10*

10kiss


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*11*

11\\m/


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

Szeretnék a 20 hozzászólást kitölteni.


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*12*

12:444:


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

a


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

b


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*13*

13


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

c


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

*14*

14:--:


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

d


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

Nehezen gyűlik...


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

e


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

f


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

ma


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

g


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

h


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

Felénél tartok...


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

i


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

dolgoznom kell


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## tempppp (2011 Február 7)

21


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

írnom kell még valamit és én is a felénél tartok


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

j


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

igen


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

k


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

sajnos


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

1.


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

l


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

2.


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

3.


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

m


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

4.


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

Már csak 3 kell!


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

5.


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

n


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

6.


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

7.


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

8.


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

q


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

10.


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

nekem csak 4


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

zs


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

11.


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

12.


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

éljen


----------



## szbie (2011 Február 7)

éljen éljen vége


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

13.


----------



## taurus94 (2011 Február 7)

a


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

14.


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

15.


----------



## taurus94 (2011 Február 7)

második


----------



## taurus94 (2011 Február 7)

hozzászólás abc


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

még


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

mindig


----------



## taurus94 (2011 Február 7)

ewuqtoutow


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

dolgozom


----------



## kka (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

16.


----------



## taurus94 (2011 Február 7)

az ötödik


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

17.


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

18.


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

19.


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

20.


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

w


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

e


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

r


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

t


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

z


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

u


----------



## Torcello (2011 Február 7)

i


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

kezdjük akkor


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

ez a *13.* hozzászólásom...


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

majdnem elrontottam.
12


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok,

én is egy kéréssel fordulok hozzátok (remélem, hogy jó helyen, legalábbis a szabályoknál nem láttam külön kérések topic-ot).
Keresném a Kököjszi és Bobojsza bármely hangformátumát (könyvben már rátaláltam - köszi ezúton is). Nekem anno mesekazettaként volt meg.
Illetve ennek ha jól tudom folytatása a Gilikoti, amelynek bármely formában örülnénk.
Előre is köszi!


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

kicsit kiestem a ritmusból
de 16


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## venyigeszu (2011 Február 7)

no még egyet a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## kubuka2003 (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 7)

Gondolom nem csak én irkálok ide


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 7)

De látom valaki csak számokat ír!


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 7)

Mindegy a 2 nap még csak holnap telik le...


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 7)

Akkor ma teljesítem a felét!


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 7)

Meg is van!


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 7)

Amúgy itt egyből tag lettem, máshol fél évig csak felhasználó


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

még


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

mindig


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

szenvedek


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

21


----------



## lilkapsas (2011 Február 7)

*keresem a Kököjszi és Bobojsza hangfelvételét*

Sziasztok, ha valakinek megvan a Kököjszi és Bobojsza hangfelvétele (régen készült egy mesejáték, sajnos csak a hang cseng a fülemben, de nem tudom kié), nagyon nagy örömet szerezne, ha meg tudná osztani. Előre is nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

18 vagy 19???


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

akkor ez a 19


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

és ez meg a húúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 7)

*Kellemes szép napot mindenkinek*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

remélem ez a 21


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## pzoli8 (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## kangool (2011 Február 7)

és megvan. köszönöm.


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Hosszú lesz ez a 2 nap várakozás.


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

De megéri.


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Sok olyan téma, könyv, stb van itt amiért érdemes várakozni a letölthetőségekre.


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

A lepényhal megy elől, a reményhal meg utoljára


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

a akkor neki kel kezdenem az írásnak minél hamarabb legyen meg a 20.


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

én is s sok érdekes dolgok miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

még 18


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Szaisztok, ha van itt valaki szegedről szóljon.


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

á szineseket is lehet


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Honnan tudjátok pl hogy letelt a 2 nap?


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Románia melyik részéből írsz?


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

na még 1et


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

a magyar határhoz közel


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

és te?


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

a


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

klj


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

5h


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

ábécédé-rajtam kezdé


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

10á


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

11fg


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

12df


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

13dfghj


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

aranyalma ághegyen


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

bari bég a zöld gyepen


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

125


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

cirmos cica egerész


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

16zh


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

csengős csikó heverész


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

dongó darázs döngicsél


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

esik eső fúj a szél


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

28


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

fűsti fecske ficsereg


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## anan (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

gerle galamb kesereg


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

itt van már a zivatar


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

na még nekem is sokat irni ide


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

na, most elvesztettem a fonalat...


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

na igen...


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

eddig 4 uzit irtam , ez az 5ik és még van 1 pár, hi hi


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

de jó nem csak 1 vagyok itt. izare látom te is...


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

? falu????


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

ez a 14ik


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

15. lassan alakul a dolog.


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

16 után mi is következik


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

17. lasan meg lesz a 20 és aztán a 48óra na de nem baj


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

már meg untam kicsit az irááááááást


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Azon gondolkodom...


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

...mi értelme ennek a szabálynak?


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

leginkáb az olyan blogok , forumok érdekelnek ahol kézmüveség és stb. van


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Minek a 20 bejegyzés...


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

... ha legtöbbször csak ...


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

beirogatunk valami teljesen összefüggéstelent...


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

a szabályt én sem értem de ez van.
és mint a gyerekek az iskolában csináljuk amit moanak


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Nekem még 15 ször kellene hozzászólnom ...


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

mondanak, el írtam


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Na de mihez?


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Valóban.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 7)

Nem nagyon hagynak választási lehetőséget.


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

á! csoda történt , megvan a bűvös 20


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

kinga jolel kerültél bukarestbe


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Február 7)

na jol el kerültem


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Ezt a 20-as szabályt biztos valami szőke nő talála ki, vagy valaki iszonyú nagyagyú hekker


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

már csak 10


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

say


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

o


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

la


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

lala


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

****


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

da police


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

már csak 3


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

már csak 3 nehéz a becsletes ember élete


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

ajjaj, 19-nél leálltam


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

huh, csak nem, 20, na erre kíváncsi leszek 2 nap múva


----------



## arpikus (2011 Február 7)

szevasztok,és mindenkit űdvözlök erdélyből!


----------



## arpikus (2011 Február 7)

engem kűlönösen a zene érdekel.


----------



## aszter50 (2011 Február 7)

fanyar1, az a B betű tényleg fanyar


----------



## h759478 (2011 Február 7)

2hsz


----------



## aszter50 (2011 Február 7)

l3. ez már szerncsés szám, de ide 20 kell


----------



## h759478 (2011 Február 7)

3hsz


----------



## h759478 (2011 Február 7)

4hsz


----------



## h759478 (2011 Február 7)

5hsz


----------



## Szembeszél (2011 Február 7)

*A szójáték olyan mint mikor barlangban vagy: nehéz kitalálni*


----------



## Szembeszél (2011 Február 7)

*Nem mintha félnék meghalni. Csak nem akarok ott lenni, amikor bekövetkezik. (Woody Allen)*


----------



## Szembeszél (2011 Február 7)

*A könyvre adott pénz látszólag eldobott pénz. Mint a vetőmag.*


----------



## Szembeszél (2011 Február 7)

*A gaz olyan virág, amit nem szeretnek.*


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

egyszer egy az egy


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

kétszer kettő négy


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

háromszor három az kilenc


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

négyszer négy az tizenhat


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

ötször öt az huszonöt


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

A figura etimologica az a szó szótövének ismétlésén alapuló stilisztikai alakzat.


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

például: halálnak halálával halsz


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

Our arrows will block out the sun!


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

Then we will fight in the shade.


----------



## h759478 (2011 Február 7)

6hsz


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Helló!


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

szia!


----------



## h759478 (2011 Február 7)

7hsz


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Jó napot!


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Üdvözlési mániám van!


----------



## aszter50 (2011 Február 7)

Itt voltam tegnap , itt vagyok ma, és ha a természetfelelős úgy akarja, itt leszek holnap is.


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Ez a dolog emlékeztet engem egy katarzisban lévő antibakteriális zsebkendő kataklizmájára.


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

plim-plim


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

hú-húúúú


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

plim_plim!


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

hú_húúúú!


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Annak, hogy ide írok, két oka van:

1. - Szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Üdvözlet


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Nagyon Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

2. - Csipkebokor vessző!


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Örülök hogy van 1 hely ahol cserélgethetünk styleokat


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

:d


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Itt ott


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Hali


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Remélem mindenki jól.


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Lassan összejön


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Egyedem begyedem tenger tánc
20 hozzászólást miért kívánsz.


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Style


----------



## Belangor (2011 Február 7)

Nem kívánok egyebet, 
csakis smile hegyeket .


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Casio ctk 900


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Magyar


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Hungary


----------



## Fredhause (2011 Február 7)

Gogogo


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Persze hogy mindenki akkor jött mikor én innen kiléptem


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Ez a formám


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

jellemző


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Nem jön valaki dumcsizni hogy ne unatkozzak...


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Bár jól el vagyok


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Jól jönne a segítség


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

lehet menni kellene alukálni


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

menni is fogok és holnap megint úgy kelek hogy fogyózok


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

éjjel érkezem


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

persze mindezt a reggeliig be is tartom


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

ma v holnap


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

De már megvettem a reggelinek valót


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

hehe ez vicces hogy ma vagy holnap érkezel de tényleg így van


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

kicsi kell még


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Arról ne is beszéljek hogy mangalica fesztivál volt és bevásároltam egy csomó finomságot.


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Persze mind fogyókúrás. A levágott malacok is azok voltak ... csinik


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

aki tehet vegyen


----------



## Klamee (2011 Február 7)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

egészséges életmód


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

tőlem lehet zsíró csöpögős


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

jó éjt


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

na még 1 2 3 üzenet


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Február 7)

leszek fenn holnaptól


----------



## karamella (2011 Február 8)

Cicákkal is jó aludni


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Nekem csak ősz van


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Nekem csak ősz van. 
Nincs tavasz, se nyár. 
Nekem már nem dalol. 
Többé kismadár.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Mint őszi falevél. 
Kit fája ledobott. 
Egyedül nélküled. 
Olyan árva vagyok.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Megkövült szívemmel. 
A múltba merengek. 
Úgy fáj, hogy nem vagy itt. 
Hisz annyira szeretlek.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Ha mellettem lennél. 
Hozzád simulnék. 
Halkan odasúgnám. 
Áldjon meg az ég.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

De így is azt kívánom. 
Hogy örökké áldjon. 
Hogy a Te szíved. 
Soha így ne fájjon.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Éva Berkesy


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

joomehesz írta:


> éva berkesy


4444


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> 3


7


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> 7


g


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> g


n


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> n


d


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> d


2


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> 2


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


>


a


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> a


8


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> 8


:99:


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> :99:


6


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

mixmix írta:


> 6


4


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Indus szonett


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Hűs selymet borít ránk az éj sötétje 
titkon, ha jő... ma csókra szomjazom... 
Száraz virág illata, s kardamom 
árad felénk, míg oldja köntösét le.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Vágytól remegő szívem hajt ölébe; 
ezer becéző szóval ajkamon 
bíbor, s arany párnákon hallgatom, 
forró testtel bűvkört vonva köréje.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

Szerelme heve mézes altató, 
tikkadt légzése istenek zenéje. 
- Már menned kell? - lebben a tüllháló,


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 8)

s alakját fedi tamariszkusz kékje, 
fodrozódik a lótuszvirágos tó, 
ahogy úszik; arcán mennyei béke. 
*
Haász Irén*


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

2. napom


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

szép napos 2. napom


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Na még 7


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Húzod a sors szekerét, nem számolod a lépteidet, egyszerűen mész.


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Az életben nem szabad attól félni, hogy olyan helyzetekbe kerülsz, amelyekben új kihívásokkal találkozol. Ettől válik érdekessé, s végső soron ez hozza ki belőled is a legtöbbet.


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Az élethez hozzátartozik, hogy az ember izgassa magát - úgy istenigazából - valami miatt.


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Az élet egyfolytában földet lapátol ránk vagy kókuszdiókat dobál a fejünkre, de mi csak akkor juthatunk ki a kútból, ha minden alkalommal reagálunk. Minden probléma alkalmat nyújt arra, hogy tegyünk egy lépést előre, minden problémára van megoldás, ha nem hagyjuk legyőzni magunkat.


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Akkor kedves az élet, ha az összes baj és fene ellenére is szerelmesen érzed, hogy viszont-szeret.


----------



## Skinkiller (2011 Február 8)

Az egyik dolog, amit megtanultam az életben, hogy mindig kapunk leckét arról, hogyan éljük az életünket. Ez lehet valami, amit valaki mond, egy bizonyos szó vagy mondat, ami véletlenül hagyja el az illető száját, vagy lehet egy mozdulat, amelyen megakad a tekintetünk, elgondolkoztat talán, és ami által nagyon tisztán meglátunk egy helyzetet. Vagy lehet ez egy mondat vagy egy bekezdés egy könyvből, magazinból vagy újságból. Számtalan dolog taníthat bennünket.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

Nahát, nahát...


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

A tegnap este áramszünet miatt nem lett meg a 20 bejegyzés.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

De most belehúzok.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

És visszaszámlálás...


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

Ha jól számolom ez már a 21. 
Mégegyszer üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## b.kinga (2011 Február 8)

bukfenc007 írta:


> kinga jolel kerültél bukarestbe


 Érdekel, vagy csak úgy megkérdezted?


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus*


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus2*

http://F:\Erika\373402641.gif


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

F:\Erika\373475676.gif


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus3*


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

Négy...


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus4*


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus5*


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus6*


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

*labirintus7*

file:///F:/Erika/labirintus%20(34db).doc


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

...Te is, testvérem, karszti sorsodat 
Fogadd el, s védd meg karszti földedet...


----------



## erika_48 (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok!
Próbáltam felrakni, nem tudom sikerült-e?
Erika


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

...S azt a fölséges Isten-lábnyomot, 
Mit a lavina minden rohama...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

8
...Eltörölni még sohasem tudott. 
Védd ezt a talpalatnyi telkedet...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

9
...Cserépkancsódat és tûzhelyedet, 
Utolsó darab száraz kenyered!...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

10.
...De azt aztán foggal, tíz körömmel. 
Démoni dühvel és õrült örömmel...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

11.
Ahogy lehet...


----------



## csilla001 (2011 Február 8)

*"Pöttyös es csikos " ifjusagi könyv sorozat*

Arra gondoltam, hogy gazdagithatnank a forumot ezzel az ertekes sorozattal ami annak idejen nekünk is sok kellemes kikapcsolodast okozott.
A lanyom meg csak 6 eves de nehany ev mulva remenyeim szerint Ö is elkezdi olvasni öket, ezert kezdtem el gyüjteni.
Sajnos meg nagyon sok hianyzik a sorozatbol de hatha idövel szep lassan összegyül.
Mivel több mint 100 kötet jelent meg ezert azt gondoltam erdemes egy külön topikot szanni ra.


----------



## sziszkoo (2011 Február 8)

*nagyon kezdő*

tehát ha jól értelmezem 20 hozzászólás szükséges ahhoz, hogy használni tudjam az oldalt?
Ez mi célt szolgál?


----------



## sziszkoo (2011 Február 8)

És ha 20-szor "hozzászóltam", az valamitől elveszhet?


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

aha


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

értem, ez így egész jó


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

ajj, még kell vagy 17


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

ja, szerintem nem vész el a 20 idővel, remélem


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

na még írogatnom kell,nem is keveset


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

na ez sose lesz meg


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Február 8)

ez lesz a hetedik


----------



## kicsienci (2011 Február 8)

nagyon jo hangos mese valogatasok


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 8)

*Kérés!*

Szia! A Barackvirág 5-ös fájlt törölték. Vissza tudod tölteni?


----------



## Ancsi8212 (2011 Február 8)

*Kérés!*

Szia! Vissza tudnád tölteni Az ördög három aranyhajszála című mesefilmet,mert törölték.


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

én


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

te


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

ő


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

mi


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

ti


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

ők


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

ich


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

du


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

er


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

sie


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

es


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

wie


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

ihr


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

sie


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## habok74 (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Február 8)

bruhaha


----------



## anna-eniko (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok.Hol lehet Zrinyis feladatlapot letolteni???


----------



## anna-eniko (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok.Hol lehet Zrinyis feladatlapot letolteni??


----------



## anna-eniko (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok. Hol lehet Zrinyis feladatlapot letolteni??


----------



## anna-eniko (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok. Hol lehet Zrinyis feladatlapot letolteni????


----------



## anna-eniko (2011 Február 8)

Azert irok ennyit, mert 20 hozzaszolas kell.


----------



## anna-eniko (2011 Február 8)

Azert irok ennyit, mert 20 hozzaszolas kell.


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

azért írok mert még 16 komi kell


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

15 kell még


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

14 már csak


----------



## m.agi21 (2011 Február 8)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és már áprilisban regisztráltam, vajon mért nem működik mégsem?


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

13 keeelllll


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

12 már


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

11 csak


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

10


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

9


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## Lujoba (2011 Február 8)

Köszönöm, jó az oldal


----------



## Lujoba (2011 Február 8)

Nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## Lujoba (2011 Február 8)

Jó a munkámhoz köszi nektek


----------



## Lujoba (2011 Február 8)

Király!

köszike


----------



## anakym (2011 Február 8)

köszönöm. Szép mesék!


----------



## Lujoba (2011 Február 8)

Tök jó!


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Engem érdekelnek a deguk, van is egy.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Van gömbhalam is, törpe, már csak egy, a másik sajnos vesztére kiugrott az akváriumból.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Egy kis süni vendégeskedik nálunk télire. Túl későn született, így kicsi volt ahhoz, hogy átvészelje a telet.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Egy kék rák is a családunk tagja, ő nálunk született, és cseperedett fel.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

A sor folytatódik  Ékszerteknősöm is van. Ő már nyolc éve van nálam, 15 éves.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Még nincs vége, achát csigáim is vannak.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Természetesen az első helyen mindig is a kutyusom áll. Édes, aranyos, drága kis kutyuskám.


----------



## Ilcsi75 (2011 Február 8)

Cicám is van, és azt hiszem itt vége is a sornak.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

beszelgetnek szivesen a tanitasrol elemi iskolaban


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

en is nagyon szeretem az allatokat, van egy okos cicam


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

azert a legokosabb megik a vuk kutyusom


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

annyira szeretnek mar belepni, de lassan megy


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

megvannak a smiley-k is :kiss:


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

szuksegem van anyaknapi jelenetekre


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

nagyon jo otleteket lattam a fooldalon, de meg nem tekinthetem meg oket


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

tudnek en is feltenni verseket , otleteket


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

megvannak a vigyorgók is :kiss:


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 8)

*01*

A megbízhatóság a szilárd jellem első építőköve.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

fura, hogy itt az ember egyedul beszel


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

Néhány figura ismerős is Cool


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

Ugye Popaurelia, engem is frusztrál egy kicsit


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 8)

*02*

Egy ember jelleméről sokat mond, hogy milyen társaságot vá*
laszt.


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

és ráadásul az is furcsa, hogy ilyent engednek :?


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

*jellem*

nagyon jo a gondolat, de sok minden hozzajarul a jellemfejlodesunkhoz


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 8)

*03*

A hírnév azt mutatja, hogyan vélekednek rólad az emberek. A 
jellemed viszont azt, hogy ki vagy valóban.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

*fusztralas*

mi fusztral teged?


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 8)

*05*

Minden gondolat, amit magadévá teszel, jellemed szerves részévé válik.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

az ugy van, szerintem jellemunknek Jezusehoz hasonlova kell valnia


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 8)

*04*

A szilárd jellem erős fegyver, mert biztosítja számunkra az erőt, hogy úrrá legyünk az élet súlyos megpróbáltatásain, és megaka*dályozzuk, hogy azok magukkal vigyenek minket a mélybe.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

jo a jo hirnev, de nem az a fontos


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

itt a foldon hagyunk mindent, csak jellemunk viszuk magunkal


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

:111: viccesek


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

popaurelia írta:


> mi fusztral teged?


 :'': az hogy magunkban beszélgetünk, pont mint a valóságban...


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

Mivel foglalkozol Kelex?


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

mik viccesek?


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

pocakpacni írta:


> :'': az hogy magunkban beszélgetünk, pont mint a valóságban...



Na jó, nem mindenhol, és ez a topik nem is a filozofálásra szolgál :11:


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

Hova valosi vagy pocakpacni?


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

*pocakpacni*

te nem szeretsz filozofalni, ugye?


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

a smiley-k :ugras: :55: ://: :0: :23:


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

*pocakpacni*

az a velemenyem nem szeretsz filozofalni, mert egyedul maradtam


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

Budapesti vagyok, és szeretek, de inkább a megfelelő helyen és időben


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

No akkor én is elkezdeném.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Mert bizony, akad it egy-két jó falat.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

*pocakpacni*

csak itt vagy, nem maradtam egyedul, mar azt hittem


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Bocsánat, az itt természetesen két t.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Bár kár mentegetőzni, úgysem írok helyesen...


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Mindazonáltal megpróbálok. Tyű, ott már mindjárt négy óra...


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

*helyesiras*

ket t/ vel irtam az itt szot


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Hmmmm.... istenem...Kanada....


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

A sajátomat javítottam, ne ijedj meg.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Szóval Kanada... hát igen.


----------



## popaurelia (2011 Február 8)

bocsi, most ertem ,hogy te tevedtel


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Nem probléma. Jézusom hánynál is tartok?


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

A Bástyasétány 74-re pályázom. Igen.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Máris tíz. Muris. Élvezem.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Akkor Kanadában már alszanak. Vagy korán ébrednek.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Nem szeretek korán kelni. Ha ott laknék, már mindjárt kelnem kéne. Á, nem jó.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Vajon ezt hogy oldják meg ott. Biztos sok kávét isznak.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Most a kérdőjel helyett raktam pontot, ejnye. A kávét szeretem.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Végül is, attól függ, milyen kávét isznak Kanadában. Én a jó kávéra esküszöm.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Nem mintha kinézném a kanadaiakból, hogy ők a rossz kávét szeretik. Szerintem jófejek.


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Bár ugye, Bryan Adams.... no igen.


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

kettő


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

No akkor, van már húsz?


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

három


----------



## amsztel (2011 Február 8)

Van, beza. 
Pussz!


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

öt


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

ilyen sok kell


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

hét


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

te jó ég


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

mikor lesz meg


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tiszta víz


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

még csak ennyi?


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tucat


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

ez öt


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

hat


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizennégy


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

hét


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

talán nyolc


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizenhat


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

kilenccccccc


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

tííííz


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizennyolc


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

tizenegy


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

tizkettő


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

bónusz?


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

tizenakárhány


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

még egy


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

na még


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

még


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

vége ham ondom


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

még egyet


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

hol tartok


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

kell még?


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

talán


----------



## herflis (2011 Február 8)

már elég


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Na ujra itt


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Gyulytom a 20 at.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Meg 8 kell.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Na senki sincs itt.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Tehat gyors lesszek.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Bocsi se ekezet se mas.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Rengeteg jo cuccom van.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Most jon a18.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Jo estet mindenkinek.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Mi lesz a 20. utan?


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Jelenleg en vagyok csak itt, na pa mindenkinek.


----------



## Otyka1 (2011 Február 8)

köszi


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Énis énis.  Bár az nem világos, hogy miért is van több ugyanolyan komment gyűjtő topik.


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Nagy segítség, köszönöm!


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Köszi


----------



## 7er (2011 Február 9)

én is köszönném, ha már letudnám tölteni.  esetleg valakinek nincs meg a képességfejlesztés játékban, tanulásban című pedagógiai segédanyag?


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

abcd


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

msca írta:


> abcd


xxx


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

msca írta:


> xxx


yyy


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*20 üzenet*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 
Köszönöm


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

msca írta:


> yyy


aaa


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

msca írta:


> aaa


xx


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

*Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!*

Sok szeretettel üdvözlök én is a fórumon mindenkit!
Remélem én is idővel hasznos tagja lehetek ennek a közösségnek! Igyekszem...
Szép napot kívánok!
Üdvözlettel: Tibi


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Tybuka írta:


> Sok szeretettel üdvözlök én is a fórumon mindenkit!
> Remélem én is idővel hasznos tagja lehetek ennek a közösségnek! Igyekszem...
> Szép napot kívánok!
> Üdvözlettel: Tibi


 
Bocsánat, de szeretnék minél előbb túl lenni a 20 hozzászólásomon.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Engem pillanatnyilag a nyelvek tanulása nagyon kiemelten érdekel, ezért szerintem a legtöbbet majd azon a fórumon leszek.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Tybuka írta:


> Engem pillanatnyilag a nyelvek tanulása nagyon kiemelten érdekel, ezért szerintem a legtöbbet majd azon a fórumon leszek.


 
Az orosz nyelvet szeretném most feleleveníteni, elmélyíteni.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Azután az angolt is fel kellene frissítenem...


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

msca írta:


> xx


gfsd


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Tybuka írta:


> Azután az angolt is fel kellene frissítenem...


Húha, máris van 6 hozzászólásom. Gyerünk tovább.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Ez szerintem a hetedik lesz a sorban.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Alakulnak a hozzászólásaim. Elnézést mindenkitől, de hajtok.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Sajnos azonban van még néhány a húszig.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Most még a felénél tartok.


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Innentől kezdek visszaszámlálni...


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

kilenc


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

nyolc


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

hét


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

hat


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

öt


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

négy


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

három


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

kettő


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

És még egy!


----------



## Tybuka (2011 Február 9)

Elnézést mindenkitől, de így meglett a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

hetedik


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

nyolcadik


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

kilenc


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

tiz


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

11


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

12


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

14:111:


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

15:!:


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

16:4:


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

17:444:


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

18


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

19


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

20:77:


----------



## msca (2011 Február 9)

:!:


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 9)

*876*

65432


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 9)

dedede


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

20


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

19


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

18


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

17


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

16


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

15


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

14


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

12


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

11


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

10


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

09


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

08


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

07


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

06


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

05


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

04


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

03


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

02


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

01


----------



## hundiablo (2011 Február 9)

00


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

nyeeeeeee


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 9)

borina írta:


> tudásszintmérő feladatlapok, matematika 7ab.
> Mozaik kiadó, 2010. Ms-2726.



2


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 9)

1


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 9)

Borina írta:


> Tudásszintmérő feladatlapok, Biológia 7AB.
> Mozaik Kiadó, 2010. MS-2760.



még kell


----------



## dioptria53 (2011 Február 9)

*Megint*

Ujra itt vagyok.


----------



## Tünde1998 (2011 Február 9)

Borina írta:


> Tudásszintmérő feladatlapok, Fizika 8AB.
> Mozaik Kiadó, 2010. MS-2746.



már van 20 üzim de nem tudok letölteni :S


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Nők között a barátság:
Egy napon a feleség nem jött haza. A férj megkérdezte hol aludt, a felesége azt válaszolta,hogy az egyik barátnőjénél.
A férj felhívta a 10 legjobb barátnőt, de egyik sem igazolta ezt.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Férfiak között a barátság:
Egy napon a férj nem jött haza este. A felesége megkérdezte hol aludt, a
férj azt válaszolta, hogy az egyik barátjánál.
A felesége felhívta a 10 legjobb barátját, nyolcan igazolták, hogy az este ott
aludt, ketten, hogy még ott van.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Mikor azt hiszed, hogy az élet szép, valami úgy is rácáfol…


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

A legtöbb ember olyan, mint a labda. Nem igazán jó semmire, de mókás, ahogy lepattog a lépcsőn.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Mindig túl messzire kell mennünk ahhoz, hogy megtudjuk, milyen messzire mehetünk.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Annak, hogy ne tapadjanak össze a rizsszemek főzés közben, az a titka, hogy egyenként kell megfőzni őket.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Az őserdőben minden ehető. Te is!


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Néhányan csodálatosabbá teszik a világot azzal,hogy benne élnek.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Sosincs késő a boldog gyermekkorhoz.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Tévedni emberi dolog, ám másra kenni még emberibb.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Vétkezni emberi dolog, de isteni érzés.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Szeresd az ellenségedet! Be fog dilizni tőle.


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

A Föld a Naprendszer elmegyógyintézete.


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

A Földön az intelligencia mennyisége állandó, a népesség növekszik.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Egy perc hossza mindig attól függ, hogy a fürdőszoba ajtó melyik oldalán vagy.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Állítólag az úszás fogyaszt…de mi a helyzet a bálnákkal?


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

A munka csodálattal tölt el. Órákig képes vagyok másokat elnézni, ahogy dolgoznak.


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

Ha állat lennék, nem tartanék embert a lakásban.


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

Jól néznél ki egy Jaguárban . . . csak nem biztos, hogy leférnél a torkán.


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

Mindig jól válogasd meg az útitársaid! Lehet, hogy meg kell enned öket!


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

egy,


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

kettő


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

Ahogy telik az élet, mind több dolgon kéne nevetnünk - és egyre kevesebben tudunk.http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Vavyan_Fable


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

"Való, hazugság nélkül, biztos és igaz.


----------



## gobri (2011 Február 9)

A hétfejű sárkány hét boldog mosolya legyen veletek!


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Ami lent van, az megfelel annak, ami fent van, és ami fent van az megfelel annak ami lent van,hogy az egyetlen varázslatának műveletét, végrehajtsd.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

A Föld minden eleme egy atom. A szellem egyetlen mozdulatában benne van az élet, összes törvénye. Egyetlen egy csepp vízben benne van a végtelen óceán rejtélye.Léted megjelenési formája az élet, az élet minden megjelenési formáját magában rejti.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Használjatok minden energiát, a múlt megváltoztatására.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Használjatok fel m inden találkozást és körülményt,a fejlődés lehetőségeként.


----------



## tuan25 (2011 Február 9)

Fiatal az aki nem tudja, hogy a " régi szép idők " most vannak!


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Szakítsatok időt, a testi és szellemi megújulásra.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Legyetek szívélyesek mindenkivel, még magatokkal is.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Dolgozzatok szellemi edzővel.


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Február 9)

Mi az út ? Kérdezték Nan-szen zen Mestert

Az út a mindennapi élet - felelte.


----------



## nomitri (2011 Február 9)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

a


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Biológia vetélkedő kell


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Van valakinek anyaga?


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Sürgős


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Hajrá Som


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Szeretem a biológiát


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Nyertem biológia versenyt


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Orvos akartam lenni


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

már csak 18


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

De közgazdász lettem


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

kell 20 hsz


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

17


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

16


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

szeretem a focit


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

14


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

nagymamám biológia tanár


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

abc


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

keresztanyu is


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

anyuka pedig szülésznő


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

unokaöcsém fogorvos lesz


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

öcsém ügyvéd


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

12


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

fcsom.freewb.hu


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

ez a somi labdarúgócsapat honlapja


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

11


----------



## fejesnorbi7 (2011 Február 9)

Bocsánat a sok fölösleges üzenetért!


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

10


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

9


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

8


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

7


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

6


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

5


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

4


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

3


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

2


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

1


----------



## suszter72 (2011 Február 9)

0


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 9)

Köszi szépen

Nálunk nehéz az életkörülmény nagyon.

És ami még tetézi hideg van.

Itt Békés megyében nincs munka szinte sehol sem.

Gondolom külföldön jobb az élet?

Bár nehéz elindulni biztos.

Főleg ha van család.

Arra milyen az idő?

?????????????

Nincs itt senki??

Hahó!!!


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

Tök jó tanácsok!


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

Köszönöm a biztató sorokat!


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

És a tagok segítségét is.


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

Amúgy miért ily lassú a rendszer?


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

Holott teljesen egyedül böngészem a témát.


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

Még nem indíthatok új témát.


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

Viszont küldhetek választ. Hurrá!


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

És küldhetek csatolásokat is. Hurrá! Az mi?


----------



## tancmania (2011 Február 9)

És szerkeszthetem az üzeneteket is .De jóóóóó!


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

*06*

Vannak, akik hasonlóak egy rossz órához. Teljesen megbízha*tatlanok.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Válassz ki valakit, akit csodálsz, és utánozd őt! Ez lehet egyfajta 
hős-imádat, ám jellemednek hasznára lesz.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

A káromkodás az elégtelen szókincs vagy a gyenge ítélőképes*
ség, vagy mindkettő következménye.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Ha már mindenáron a becsapáshoz kell folyamodnod, vigyázz, 
hogy sose csapd be legjobb barátodat — vagyis önmagadat!


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

A pénz befolyása vagy jó vagy rossz. Ez attól függ milyen a jel*
leme annak, akinek a birtokában van.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Senki sem annyira jó, hogy ne lenne benne valami rossz. Senki 
sem olyan rossz, hogy ne lenne benne valami jó.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Ha szilárd a jellemed, nem fogsz idegeskedni a híred miatt.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Ápold a jellemed, és a híred csorbítatlan lesz.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

A hamisság előbb-utóbb mindig kiütközik.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Vagy becsületes vagy, vagy nem. A kettő között nincs kompro*misszum.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

A bankárok gyakran adnak kölcsönt a jellem alapján, de ritkán
teszik ezt csupán a jó hírre támaszkodva. Megtanulták ugyanis
hogy lehet valakinek jó a híre, noha az illető egyáltalán nem
szolgált rá.


----------



## gyongyozo (2011 Február 9)

Ma délelőtt láttam egy kövér macskát. A szomszéd kerítés tetejének közepén csücsült és szőrét finoman borzolta a szél. Amikor hívogattam negédesen, füle botját sem mozgatta. Ám, mikor egyet füttyentettem neki, rögtön rám emelte szelíd tekintetét és fitos kis orrával felém integetet majd álmosan megnyalta a száját.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

A becsületesség olyan lelki tulajdonság, amit nem lehet pénzben
mérni.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Könnyű azzal igazolni a tisztességtelenséget, hogy ez biztosítja
a megélhetésünket!


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Vannak, akiket a túl sok igazság jobban bosszant, mint a túl ke*vés.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

A nagy eredmények küzdelmek árán születnek.


----------



## kelex (2011 Február 9)

Az udvariasság otthon kezdődik.


----------



## csaj1985 (2011 Február 9)

*20*

Aki másokat ismer, okos.
Aki magát ismeri, bölcs.
Aki másokat legyőz, erős.
Aki magát legyőzi, hős.


----------



## csaj1985 (2011 Február 9)

*20*

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## csaj1985 (2011 Február 9)

*20*

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## csaj1985 (2011 Február 9)

*20*

Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük.


----------



## csaj1985 (2011 Február 9)

*20*

Éld meg most, amit a többi ember majd csak a jövőben fog megélni! Mit akarsz? (...) Értelmet akarsz adni az életednek, ezért a lehető legintenzívebben akarod megélni. Ez egyszerre csapda és eksztázis. Maradj tehát éber, vedd észre a veszélyt, de éld át az örömöt, a kalandot, hogy az a Nő vagy, aki a tükörképeden túl van.


----------



## kka (2011 Február 9)

222


----------



## kka (2011 Február 9)

22222


----------



## kka (2011 Február 9)

446


----------



## kka (2011 Február 9)

54646


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

sziasztok, köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást, de a leírtak alapján menni fog


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

A


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

És most következnek a kedvenc számaim


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

B


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

C


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

D


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

37


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

E


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

22


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

F


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

43


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

G


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

29


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

H


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

21


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

I


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

J


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

K


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

3


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

L


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

M


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

2


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

N


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

59


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

O


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

84


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

P


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

Q


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

69


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

R


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

89


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

S


----------



## forcel (2011 Február 10)

20 hozzászólás teljesítve


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

T


----------



## gelleti (2011 Február 10)

Köszi a lehetőséget, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## enkoo (2011 Február 10)

abc


----------



## enkoo (2011 Február 10)

Még 19 kell


----------



## enkoo (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## enkoo (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## enkoo (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Ez a topic nagyon lol!


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Épp ezért beszállok én is!


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Mivel nem jut eszembe semmi, ezért...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

azt hiszem elbeszélgetek magammal!


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Hűű...ez tök izgi...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Ajj, mindig kiírja, hogy várjak 20 másodpercet a kövi üzenetig...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Ilyen gyorsan írnék?


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Na, most jól megcsináltam!


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Elszámoltam 20-ig, és csak utána nyomtam meg a gombot.


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Még mindig kell 9...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

persze miután letelt az a fránya 20 mp...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Hopp...már csak 7...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Miről írjak?


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Már nem kell sok.


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Beköszöntem máshova is...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Hátha úgy gyorsabb lesz...


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

És láááám...megvan!

u.i.: jól elbeszélgettem magammal?


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

Köszi szépen.


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

Helló hol látom,hogy mennyi hozzászólás kell még?


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

???????????


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Na, még egy utolsót: Örültem, hogy itt lehettem, és szeretném megköszönni a lehetőséget, hogy megszerezzem a 20 hozzászólást! Tényleg hálás vagyok! És az utánam következőknek pedig sok sikert szeretnék kívánni, hogy ők is olyan fantasztikusan végrehajtsák ezt a feladatot, mint az előttem lévők és jómagam is!

Na puszi Nektek!


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

Halihó?


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Halihó


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

Van ott valaki?


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Halló, nem hallod??? Itt halózok...looool.


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

Szóval senki.


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Február 10)

Szia ez a hozzászólás dolog hogy működik?


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Jól van...engem semmibe veszel...szépen állunk....most megsértődtem...:'(


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Hogy érted, hogy hogy működik?


----------



## Köteny Vitéz (2011 Február 10)

Adjon Isten szép napot!


----------



## Köteny Vitéz (2011 Február 10)

Lehetséges, hogy egyszerűbb a két napot kivárni mint itt üzenni, vagy csak naiv vagyok ezen a téren (is)


----------



## Köteny Vitéz (2011 Február 10)

Itthon remek idő van a tavasz illata már érezhető a levegőben, a napatya fénye is érezhetően melegít napközben.


----------



## Köteny Vitéz (2011 Február 10)

Ma ismét edzés is lesz, hiszen a felpezsdülő vérnek utat kell adni...


----------



## Köteny Vitéz (2011 Február 10)

Megíírom az 5ik hozzászólást is, de nem látom, hogy közelebb lennék a célhoz..


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

még 13?


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

Szép napos idő van itt a Balaton mellett.


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

Talán közelebb jutok.


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

Megvan a tizedik.


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

A tizenkettedik.


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

*köszi a jótanácsot!*

köszi a jótanácsot


----------



## Fionnghaula (2011 Február 10)

Hiába várod azt a csodát, amiben nem hiszel.
Szűcs Szabolcs


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Üdv mindenkinek..... érdekesen érzem magam a kényszer hatása alatt.....


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Inkább kellemetlenül mint érdekesen........


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Keresem az értelmét, de nem találom.........


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Van valami ideológiája, vagy csak érdekes kényszer hatása alá helyezni a kezdőket?


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

én számolok


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Kicsit úgy érzem magam, mint a Sivatagi Showban a majom, amelyiknek beszorul a keze az odúba a busmanok, meg elkpják és röhögnek rajta......


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

*köszi a jótanácsot!*

köszi a jótanácsot


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

szóval szükségem lenne valamire, és ezért képes vagyok itt kinevettetni magam......., illetve küzdeni, hogy elérjem a bűvös 20-as számot.


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

embertestvér, ki erre jársz a nyáron a dombtetőn, barát vagy idegen


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

ne gúnyolódj e három jóbaráton, kik itt lengünk a sárga zsinegen


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Pistike, mondj egy tagadó mondatot!
- A Gyuri megette az uzsonnámat.
- De hát hol van ebben a tagadás?
- A Gyuri tagadja.


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

bőrünket, nézd, a víz lemosta régen, nyelvünk megzöldült mint a rézgaras


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Hogy hívják a telephely nélküli sportegyesületet?
- Sehol SE.


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

s így forgunk a rothadó kötélen, pökhendi táncban, mint a szélkakas


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Jó mulatást Bea52. Te hogyan vélekedsz erről?


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

ne röhögd ki gyalázatunkat, vándor, s ne csakmibennünk lelj bűnt és hibát


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Szőke nő beszélget a barátnőjével:
- Olyan boldog vagyok a 3 gyerekemmel! - mondja a szőke.
- Nem akarsz még egyet? - kérdezi a másik.
- Nem, mert azt olvastam, hogy a világon minden 4. gyerek kínai!


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

s ha majd a meggymagot kiköpted szádból, akkor mondj értünk egy ave mariát


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

A csinos fiatalasszonytól kérdik a kolléganői:
- Nagyon fáradtnak látszol. Nem aludtad ki magad?
- Nem, a postás hajnali ötkor felébresztett. De ez volt az utolsó eset.
- Miért, bepanaszoltad a főnökénél?
- Nem, csak többet nem alszom vele.


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Ki eme sorok szerzője?


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

hogy a gonosz hold szarván el ne essen, s az égig jusson e három zsivány,
s ott lovagoljon a szivárványon, hol nincs se úr, se szolga már


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Hír egy skót napilapban:
"Tegnap délelőtt a pályaudvar előtt összeütközött két taxi. Az utasok közül 17-en megsérültek."


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

Francois Villon - remélem tetszett


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Mi az, ami 100% fém, mégis átlátszó?
- ???
- Drótkerítés.


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

A székely fintorogva beleszagol a levegőbe:
- Fiam, te voltál?
- Nem.
- Asszony, akkor te?
- Nem.
- Akkor én.


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Bea52 írta:


> Francois Villon - remélem tetszett



Igen kicsit letargikus, de szép...


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

- Mi lesz Superman új neve, amikor papnak áll?
- ???
- áMEN.


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Jean, ma este a kastély keleti szárnyában tálalja a vacsorát!
- Miért, uram?
- Mert azt mondta a fogorvosom, hogy pár napig a másik oldalon egyek.


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

Mondd, mit szeretsz rajtam jobban? A szépségemet, vagy az intelligenciámat?
- A humorodat édes, a humorodat!


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

szóval én is szeretnék letölteni valamit, ezért küzdök ...


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

- Ki az abszolút szerencsétlen?
- ???
- Aki beleül egy szénakazalba és megszúrja egy tű!


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

pál tündi írta:


> a székely fintorogva beleszagol a levegőbe:
> - fiam, te voltál?
> - nem.
> - asszony, akkor te?
> ...



:d


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Mennem kell, holnap folytatom.........


----------



## pittanka (2011 Február 10)

Szervusztok


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Február 10)

A kis Gazsi sírva megy haza az iskolából.
- Minek bőgsz te gyerek? - kérdi az apja.
- Fizikából kaptam egy karót, mert nem tudtam egy olasz fizikus első nevét, akiről a feszültséget nevezték el! Valamilyen Volta.
- Hülye gyerek, hát Dzsontra-Volta!


----------



## Bea52 (2011 Február 10)

miről is? a kényszer húszról? hát nem igazán látom az értelmét - talán az, hogy ne csak öt percet tölts el itt, hanem nézz körül és gyere máskor is, ne csak akkor, amikor le akarsz tölteni valamit (ez lennék én ). egyébként nagyon kulturáltnak tűnik ez a hely


----------



## android1987 (2011 Február 10)

*dfd*



csokimarcsi írta:


> sajnos nem


dfdfdfdfd


----------



## android1987 (2011 Február 10)

rtrtr


----------



## android1987 (2011 Február 10)

sziasztok istenem ezek szabályok kegyetlenek


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Tényleg 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

És két nap?


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Már csak 18.


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Azaz 16.


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Megy ez


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Most látom, hogy 20 mp-t kell várni két üzenet között


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Nem baj, már csak 13.


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Miért kell ez, hogy tutira ne legyek bot?


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Vagy valami mennyiségi Purlitzer díjra hajtotok?


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Ta-da! megvan a 10.


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

Jól elbeszélgetek itt magamban ...


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

az a jó a skizofréniában, hogy sosem vagy egyedül


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

13. hozzászólás, remélem nem hoz balszerencsét


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

vagy legalább is remélem, hogy nem nekem


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

még 5


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

16. négyzetszám


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

17. ez meg az egyik kedvenc prímem


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

már csak kettő van hátra ...


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

utolsó előtti .............................


----------



## Caine17x (2011 Február 10)

akkor most már csak két napot kell várnom.
csak el ne felejtsem ...


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Először is köszönet annak, aki létrehozta ezt a topikot


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Remélem, nem csuklik...


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Mennyien írogattak már ide


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

A kiskutyák nagyon aranyosak


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Miért volt ma ekkora köd?


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Még kell 9 hozzászólás


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Elég fura érzés a nagy semmibe írogatni


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Azt hiszem


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Túl gyorsan írogatnék?


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Én nem érzem úgy, sőt


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

február tizedike van


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

ismer valaki pécsi őjságokat?


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Illetve újságokat


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Nagyon makacs jószág ez az influenza


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Már nem tudom, mióta Tombolázom... de eddig még egy teccsós vásárlási utalványt sem nyertem...


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Fogok egyáltalán valamikor nyerni? Nem hiszem...


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

The All American Rejects - My Paper Heart. Hú, ez most nagyon tetszik ♫


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Mondjuk a rendes tombolán is csak 2x nyertem... egyszer egy kutyaörvet (kár, h nem volt kutyánk és most sincs )


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

egyszer meg egy csomag színes lapot... hát öhm. nagyon örültem neki


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Úgyhogy nem mondanám szerencsésnek magam :/ De egyszer majdcsak nyerek... optimizmus!!


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Jézus... mit írjak még... támtárám... szeretek olvasni. szeretem a könyveket. bár ez a kettő ugyanaz.


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Héjj! Utálom a Hegyet. Mert hallgatózik, stréber és büdööööös.


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Nem jár állandóan a szám... pedig szeretném, ha tudnék folyamatosan sokat beszélni


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Rágógumi parfüm♥ dejó illattya van


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

puruttyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :O:O


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Androoooooooo \m/


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Mindjárt kezdődik a Máricsuj!


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Az a sorozat olyan rossz, hogy már fáj


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Hát nincs sok ember fent msn-en.... unatkozoooooooook


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Milyen vicces név az, hogy Adalbert


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Mindegy. A gyerekemet majd Kolompár Avenár Boáz Melkisédeknek fogják hívni. Szegényt agyon fogják csúfolni


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

11:11. kííííváááááánj! *-*


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Mondjuk, azon csodálkozok, hogy senkit sem hívnak még Csingilingnek... milyen aranyos lenne már  alapból lenne 2 beceneve a kiscsajnak: Csingi meg Lingi


----------



## Orsi145 (2011 Február 10)

Mondjuk ha öreg lesz már akkor is jól hangzik, hogy "Lingi néni, tessék figyelni rám!" 
Hú. megvan a 20 *-*


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

szia1


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

2


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

3haromra ott leszek


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

negyen vagyunk jio baratok


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

hat


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

het a nepmeseben egy csodas szam


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

het meg egyszer


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

8 kicsi nebulo


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

9 mindjar 10+


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

iz tiz tiszta viz


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

tizen ketto


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

tizen harom13


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

14 tizen negy?


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

19


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

20


----------



## ilikearcz (2011 Február 10)

21


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

nyári napnak alkonyulatánál


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

Megállék a kanyargó


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

Tiszánál


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

ott, hol a kis


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

Túr siet


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

beléje


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

mint a gyermek anyja


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

kebelére


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

A folyó oly


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

símán és szeliden


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

ballagot partalan


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

medrében


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

nem akarta, hogy


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

a nap sugára


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

megbotoljék habjai


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

fodrában. Átellenben éppen


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

Pór menyecske jött, kancsóval..


----------



## Tamás74 (2011 Február 10)

kezében


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

köszi a topicot


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

kezdődik a való világ


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

elkeseredtem


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

ez nehéz lesz


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

holnap munka


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

már van kilenc


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

sziasztok


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

van itt valaki?


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

jó lenne!


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

ajánlották az oldalt


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

nekem tetszik


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

nehezen telik


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

jól vagytok?


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

köszönöm,hogy vagytok


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

böngészni fogok


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

végre valahára


----------



## ilka1 (2011 Február 10)

sikerült, rendben


----------



## kgb1 (2011 Február 10)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

*kö*

köszi


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

*k*

kköszi


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

*01*

01


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

*02*

02


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

03


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

04


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

05


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

06


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

07


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

08


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

09


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

Üdv mindenkinek a fórumon
barthaf


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

Vicces ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

14


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

8


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

5


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

4


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

3


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

2


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 1.*

Majd megmondom mit gondolok ha valaki fizet azért hogy gondolkozzak (Ford Fairlane kalandjai)


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

1


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 2.*

Még egy kávé és teret váltok (Star Trek - Voyager)


----------



## barthaf1 (2011 Február 10)

Ha nehezen is de csak összejött ez 20 hozzászólás


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 3.*

Két dologtól rettegek. Az egyik az atomháború... (elhallgat) ...és, mi a másik? - A CIRKUSZ!!! (Austin Powers)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 4.*

- Biztos kiszagolja a kábítószert?
- Ez a kutya itt beleszagol a levegőbe és kiszúr egy titkos kokainüzemet Tichuanában!
- Úgy néz ki, mint aki szedi.
- Adj neki parancsor, ugrani fog!
- Ez? Egy fenét. Kutyus, ölj! ...
- A feküdj praktikusabb lett volna.
Kutyám Jerry Lee)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 5.*

"Sárkány van nálam, és nem félek használni!" (Shrek)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 6.*

-Timon, gondoltál már arra, hogy mik azok a fényes pöttyök felettünk?
-Én nem gondolok rá, én tudom.
-Oh. És mik?
- Fényes bogarak, amik valahogy felragadtak arra a kékes-fekete izére.
-Nahát! Én mindig azt hittem, hogy több billió kilométer messzire lévő, izzó gázgömbök...

(Oroszlánkirály)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 7.*

"Amikor Cingár szaxizik, mindig megmozdul bennem valami... egy érzés... hogy megfojtom, vagy valami..." (Üvegtigris)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 8.*

„Marge, hány gyerekünk van? Áhh, nincs idő megszámolni. Saccolok, úgy kilenc...” (Simpson család)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 9.*

"Nem mondom azt, hogy nem tudok nélküled élni. Mert tudok. Csak nem akarok." (Azt beszélik)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

*h ne csak számok legyenek...helyette inkább filmes idézetek 10.*

"-Maga az alkalmatlan ember az alkalmatlan helyen és alkalmatlan időben!
-Tudom, erről szól az életem." (Die Hard 2)


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

nah, ennyi mégiscsak elég volt és az egyszerűbb utat választom: 11


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

14


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

19


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

20


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## gama (2011 Február 10)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Második hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Nyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

Köszönöm ezt a felületet... hogy minél hamarabb 'ledolgozzuk' azt a bizonyos 20at...


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

És bár nem feltétlenül olvassák ezt a fórumot, de itt is megköszönöm minden feltöltőnek azt a hatalmas mennyiségű, hasznos anyagot amit nem kevés munkával megosztottak velünk. Köszi :656:


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

hozzá is kezdek /az egyszerűbb utat választva


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

1


----------



## saab95turbopower (2011 Február 10)

Ma az utolsó hozzászólás


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

2


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

3


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

4


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

5


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

8


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

14


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## varazslolany (2011 Február 10)

18 ... 19 ... 20


----------



## schkriszti (2011 Február 11)

21


----------



## schkriszti (2011 Február 11)

22


----------



## schkriszti (2011 Február 11)

23


----------



## schkriszti (2011 Február 11)

24


----------



## schkriszti (2011 Február 11)

25


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Még új vagyok itt!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Látom számolni már mindenki tud!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

1 nap alatt is lehet 20 hozzászólást írni?


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Hülye kérdés volt bocs!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Megy ez!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Gyorsan sikerülni fog!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

Kössz a jó tganácsot!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Juhéj!!!!!!Végeztem!


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

Ilyenkor ez a 20 másodperc is számit


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

a


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

k


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

m


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

L


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

A


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

J


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

O


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

S


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

H


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

Oh


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## lajos0622 (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

Ennek mi értelme?


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## egedzs (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## alym (2011 Február 11)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

nem szeretem az értelmetlen dolgokat...


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

ez pedig az a javából


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

grrr


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

áááááááááááá


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

ehh


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

miért tágul a világegyetem?


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

Chuck Norris elől menekül


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 11)

szia sikerült már összeszedned a 20 üzenetet? Néha nyomj be egy köszönömet is.


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## freddirty (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## dombika2 (2011 Február 11)

Én még újszülött vagyok, s itt minden még új nekem! Mindenkit üdvözlök aki olvassa ezt a levelet!
Megköszönném, ha Valaki segítene eligazodni ezen a fórumon!
Üdv
Dombika2


----------



## dombika2 (2011 Február 11)

Ok!
Üdv
Dombi


----------



## dombika2 (2011 Február 11)

18.


----------



## dombika2 (2011 Február 11)

17.


----------



## dombika2 (2011 Február 11)

16.


----------



## dombika2 (2011 Február 11)

15.


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

Miért 24 órából áll egy nap?


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

Még 15 hozzászólás kell


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

Már csak 14


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

abc


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

def


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

ghi


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

jkm


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

nop


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

qrs


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

tvw


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

xyz


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## Dori9191 (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## stephco (2011 Február 11)

Remek topik!!! Ez is megér egy napot, hogy végig rágjam


----------



## stephco (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!
Ez a topik egyszerűen zseniális! NAGYON TETSZIK!! Én is imádom a diákat, még van is pár a gyerekkoromból, de a vetítő már nem működik. 
Nemrég nekem is eszembe jutott, hogy kersek régi vetítőt, hogy a lányomnak vetíthessünk esténként vagy bármikor 
Most meg itt ez a topik!! Ááááááá!! Imádom!! Köszönet Mindenkinek érte (de majd egyenként is nyomom ám! )!


----------



## stephco (2011 Február 11)

Még nem tudok hozzáférni, de már előre szeretném megköszönni!!!!! Rendkívüli gyűjtemény!!!


----------



## tuan25 (2011 Február 11)

Nagyon jó kis oldal, kevés van ehhez fogható! Köszi mindenkinek aki régi diákat tesz fel. Apropos..már nem készítenek új diafilmeket??


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

na akkor először


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

másoccor


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

3.


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

negyedikkk!


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

V.


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 11)

hatodszor


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 11)

hetedszer


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 11)

nyolcadszor


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

sex! vagy sixxx?


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

szeven


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

nyóc


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

kilenc


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

X!


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

egytucat


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## Physicist (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Három - te vagy az én párom


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

*20*

1


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Ki


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Be


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Fel


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Le


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Január, Február


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Március, Április


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Május, Június


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Július, Augusztus


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Szeptember, Október


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

November, December


----------



## Bazzil (2011 Február 11)

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz!!!!!


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

November, December ???


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

121


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## dlc1977 (2011 Február 11)

Végre megvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek Budapestről


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek Budapestről
Ha valamilyen problémád van, az mindig a múltból fakad. Ezért a megtörtént dolgokon nem tudsz változtatni. Viszont itt a jelenben kell életedet úgy élni, hogy annak következményei ne tegyenek nyomasztó terheket válladra.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Úgy látom ezek az oldalak gyorsan telnek.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

De legalább nem töltődnek a többi oldalak értelmetlen hozzászólásokkal.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

De, hogy teljes körű tag légy valamit csinálni kell.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Nem tudom, hogy valaki olvassa e, de én leginkább az üzleti dolgok iránt érdeklődöm.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Úgy, mint hálózatépítés és vagyonépítés.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Vajon lesz állami nyugdíj 20 év múlva?


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Ha nem lesz vagy nem annyi, mint amire számítasz, akkor mi a terved?


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Érdekes, hogy a pénz amire szükséged van az elérhető


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Na ide többet nem pazarlok a bölcseletből.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Már csak 11 kell.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Most pedig már csak 10.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Haladjunk tovább


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Szép lassan fogy


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

És nem sokára lehet értelmes dolgot is csinálni


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Biztos, ha utána néznék látnám, hogy mi értelme van ennek.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

De így nagyon értelmetlennek tűnik.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Egyébként is lassú az oldalak betöltése.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Ez meg felesleges tartalom növelés.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Aki kitalálta biztos tudja, hogy miért.


----------



## vanyizs (2011 Február 11)

Na de én már végeztem a hússzal. Most már csak várnom kell.


----------



## mucus78 (2011 Február 11)

Nekem még egy pár hátra van.


----------



## mucus78 (2011 Február 11)

Most már eggyel kevesebb.


----------



## mucus78 (2011 Február 11)

Szép lassan meglesz.


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

kösz, jó ötlet


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

20? nem is olyan sok


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

jól elszórakozunk


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

csináljam ezt 20ig?


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

rövidíteni kéne))))))))


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

he he hi hi


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

megy ez gyorsan


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

fele megvan


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

már csak 9


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

20 mp? akkor lassabban írok


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

jé és már csak 5


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

jobb ez mint egy futóverseny


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

hisz már ott a cél!!!!


----------



## grafonor (2011 Február 11)

be is értem??? szuper


----------



## mucus78 (2011 Február 11)

Még vagy 6 kell...


----------



## mucus78 (2011 Február 11)

Még kettő...


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

latom valakit a keresztszemes erdekli. en kotok.van kotos?


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

az is erdekelne,hogy hova erdemes menni nyaralni Canadaban.ahol van egy kis "varosi elet,de kirandulasra is van alkalom


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

mit jelent az,hogy az "uzenet elonezete?


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

20 hozzaszolas?ez jo nehez lesz,mert nem tudom kihez beszelek,es foleg hogy mirol


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

Zsuzsanna segitseget koszonom


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

huha.en nem szamoltam,hogy hany kell meg


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Február 12)

a szojatekok tetszenek


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Én is új vagyok, és örülök, hogy erre az oldalra tévedtem.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Már eddig is írogattam, de nem voltam benne biztos hogy megfelel.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Szeretnék minél hamarabb "bent lenni".


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

abc


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Ibolyának hívnak.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Pedagógus vagyok.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Szeretem a munkámat és a gyerekeket.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Azért is akarok számukra minél több érdekes dolgot letölteni az oldalakról.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Most éppen a kísérletek izgatnak bennünket.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

De a jó oktatóprogramoknak is hasznát fogom venni.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Éáttam , dekorációs ötletek is vannak.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Erre az oldalra pedig az
ért tévedtem, mert imádom a nyelvi játékokat.


----------



## baribon (2011 Február 12)

Már éléggé fáradt vagyok, a betűket is alig látom. Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra.


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Nagyon sok érdekes téma van itt


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a feltöltéseket


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Nagyon sok hasznos és izgalmas hozzászólást olvastam itt


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

abc


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

123


----------



## Mofli2 (2011 Február 12)

töltött


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

kedvenc színem a kék


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

ez 10. üzenetem


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Vajon ezt elolvassa valaki?


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Ki az abszolút alacsony?
Akinek talajmenti fagynál deres lesz a haja.


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

smiley


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Puszilok mindenkit!kiss


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Már csak 5 üzenet van hátra


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

de jó a kedvem


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

nemsokára meg lesz a 20 hsz.


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

hajrá magyarok!


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

123456789


----------



## attila86 (2011 Február 12)

Sikerült!


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*1*

“A túl sok munkával járó élet elhasználja a testet, a túl kevés erőfeszítést igénylő feléli a lelket.” (*Judith Sills*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*2*

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*3*

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*4*

Néha az emberek éveken keresztül ugyanattól a problémától nyomorultak, holott azt is mondhatnák: “Na és?”
Ez az egyik kedvenc mondásom: “Na és?”
Nem tudom, hogy éltem túl az éveket, mielőtt megtanultam, hogy használjam ezt a trükköt.
Sokáig tartott, míg megtanultam, de ha egyszer sikerül, sosem felejted el.
(*Andy Warhol*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*5*

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*6*

“Az életnek nevezett kötéltánc legnagyobb részében behúzódunk a magunk alkotta otthonos színtérre. Ott mindvégig kényelmesen megbújhatunk: elfoglaltan, gondolatokba merülve, szenvedve vagy jókedvűen. Ismerős és mozgásterünket szűkre szabó kikötő ez, egyetlen kijárata a kifeszített kötél, amelyik a következő biztonságos kikötőhöz vezet. Idővel és igen kellemetlenül az ígéret refketorfénye a következő színtérre vetül, és a miénk fájdalmassá vagy üressé válik. Amikor ez bekövetkezik, megdermedünk a helyünkön. Megkockáztatjuk-e a változtatást, elindulunk-e a magasban kifeszített kötélen?”
(*Judith Sills*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*7*

“Hajlandó küzdeni? Mert rögtön az elején megmondom, hogy eljutni onnan, ahol van, oda, ahová el akar jutni: harc. Önmagával kell megküzdenie.
Mi magunk vagyunk a súly, amit a saját érdekünkben odébb kell tennünk – amennyiben úgy döntünk, hogy átrendezzük életünk színterét. A legtöbbször képtelenek vagyunk meghozni ezt a döntést. Miért? Miért olyan nehéz előrelendítenünk magunkat, még akkor is, ha valami jobb felé tartunk? Azért, mert bármilyen kevéssé kielégítő az, ahol vagyunk, _kényelmes_.”
(*Judith Sills*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*8*

“Nem tudom, hogy egyszer az emberiség tudatosan követni fogja-e a szeretet törvényét. De ez nem kell, hogy zavarjon. A törvény működni fog, ahogy a gravitáció is működik, akár elfogadjuk, akár nem. Az, aki felfedezte a szeretet törvényét sokkalta nagyobb tudós volt, mint korunk tudósai. Egyelőre a kutatásaink nem olyan fejlettek, ezért nem lehetséges mindenki számára ennek a megértése.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*9*

“Mindaddig, míg nem érzünk rokonszenvet és szeretetet minden élőlénytársunk iránt, nem mondhatjuk, hogy megértettük az erkölcs törvényét.”
(*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*10*

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(*Lőrinc L. László*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*11*

“Tégy meg minden jót, ami tőled telik,
Amilyen eszközzel csak tudod,
Amilyen módon csak tudod,
Ahol csak tudod,
Akivel csak tudod,
Ameddig csak tudod.”​ (*John Wesley*)​


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*12*

Ez az egész tényleg megtörtént egy valós személlyel, és ez a valós személy én vagyok. Épp a pályaudvarra mentem. Ez 1976 áprilisában volt Cambridge-ben, Angliában. Kicsit korán érkeztem. Rosszul tudtam a vonat indulását. Vettem magamnak egy újságot, hogy megfejtsem a keresztrejtvényét, meg egy kávét és egy csomag kekszet. Odamentem, és leültem egy asztalhoz. Azt akarom, hogy elképzeljék a helyszínt. Nagyon fontos, hogy maguk előtt legyen a kép. Itt az asztal, az újság, a csésze kávé, a csomag keksz. Egy fickó ül velem szemben. Teljesen átlagos kinézetű, öltönyben, aktatáskával. Nem úgy tűnt, mintha valami különös dologra készülne. A következőt csinálta: hirtelen előrehajolt, felvette a csomag kekszet, kinyitotta, kivett egyet és megette.
Na most, azt kell mondjam, ez az a dolog, amit az angolok nagyon rosszul kezelnek. Semmi sincs a hátterünkben, neveltetésünkben, oktatásunkban, ami megtanítana bennünket, hogyan bánjunk azzal, aki fényes nappal az orrunk elől ellopja a kekszünket. Tudják, mi történne, ha ez Los Angeles belvárosában történt volna? Villámgyors tűzharc kerekedne, helikopterek érkeznének, a CNN, tudják… De végül, azt tettem, amit minden rámenős angol tett volna: nem vettem róla tudomást. Az újságba mélyedtem, kortyintottam egyet a kávémból, próbáltam egy megfejtést kitalálni a lapban, semmi mást nem tudtam csinálni, és azon gondolkodtam: “Mit tegyek?”
Végül azt gondoltam, “Nincs más hátra, meg kell tennem”, és nagyon erősen próbáltam nem észrevenni a tényt, hogy a csomag rejtélyes módon már nyitva van. Kivettem magamnak egy kekszet. Gondoltam: “Ezzel lefegyvereztelek!” De nem, mert néhány pillanat múlva megint csak ugyanazt csinálta. Vett még egy kekszet. Miután az első alkalommal nem szóltam, másodszorra valahogy még körülményesebbnek tűnt előhozakodni a témával. “Ne haragudjon, nem tehetek róla, de észrevettem, hogy…” Úgy éreztem, ez nem igazán működik. Így mentünk végig az egész csomagon. Amikor azt mondom, hogy az egész csomagon, mindössze körülbelül nyolc darabra gondolok, de nekem egy egész életnek tűnt. Ő vett egyet, én is vettem egyet, ő vett egyet, én is vettem egyet. Végül, amikor befejeztük, ő felállt és elsétált. Illetve előbb jelentőségteljes pillantást váltottunk, aztán ment el, én meg megkönnyebbülten felsóhajtottam és kényelmesen hátradőltem.
Néhány pillanat múlva beérkezett a vonat, úgyhogy felhajtottam a maradék kávémat, felálltam, felvettem az újságot, és az újság alatt ott volt a kekszem. Az a fantasztikus ebben a történetben, hogy valahol Angliában az utóbbi negyedszázadban élt egy tökéletesen átlagos fickó pontosan ugyanezzel a történettel, csak ő nem ismeri a csattanót. 
(*Douglas Adams*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*13*

“Az ember minden jel szerint arra lett teremtve, hogy gondolkodjék. Ebben rejlik minden méltósága és minden érdeme. Egyetlen kötelessége, hogy helyesen gondolkodjék. A rend pedig azt kívánja, hogy önmagán, teremtőjén és rendeltetésén kezdje a gondolkodást.
Mármost min jár az ember esze? Ezen soha, hanem a táncoláson, a lantpengetésen, az éneklésen, a versíráson, a lovas karikajátékon, a párbajozáson, a királyi cím elnyerésén, anélkül, hogy valaha is elgondolkodnának rajta, mit jelent királynak, és mit embernek lenni.” 
(*Blaise Pascal: Gondolatok, 146. sz. töredék*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*14*

“Sosem bánjuk meg, amikor túl keveset eszünk.” (*Thomas Jefferson*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*15*

“A tested a poggyász, amit egész életeden keresztül hordanod kell. Minél több a felesleg rajta, annál rövidebb az út.” (*Arnold H. Glasgow*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*16*

“Az emberek nagyon fontosnak tartják a tulajdonukat. Csak a legjobb olajat töltik a kocsijukba, gyönyörű bútorokat vásárolnak, miközben a legolcsóbb, legrosszabb minőségű ételt eszik. Mert a mai ember néha többre becsüli a tárgyait, mint a tulajdon testét vagy az életét.
Puszta mechanikai szempontból az emberi test, mint tudjuk, bámulatos, nincs hozzá fogható a készáruk világában. Már az ésszerűség kedvéért is jobban kellene törődnünk vele, mint a többi anyagi dologgal.” 
(*Paul Pitchford – Gyógyító táplálkozás*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*17*

“Vannak balga emberek, akik távcsővel fürkészik a messze jövő láthatárát és sopánkodnak az ott mutatkozó felhőkön, miközben figyelmen kívül hagyják a felettük ragyogó kék eget.” (*C. H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*18*

“A szerelem a képzelet diadala az értelem felett.” (*H. L. Mencken*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*19*

“Az öngyilkosság legjobb ellenszere az idő. Meg a szerelem.” (*Rejtő Jenő*)


----------



## Freya1881 (2011 Február 12)

*20*

“Az asszony igazi árnyék: fut előled, ha követed és követ, ha te futsz előle.” (*William Shakespeare*)


----------



## tiers (2011 Február 12)

a musical, és színház szeretete hozott ide


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

*20 hozzászólás megszerzése a célom *

a


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

b


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

c


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

*.*

d


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

e


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

f


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

g


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

j


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

l


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

n


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Ebook


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

o


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

téma


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

p


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

q


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

érdekel


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

r


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

mert


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

s


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

sz


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

nagyon


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

t


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

szeretek


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

u


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

olvasni


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

v


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

kedvenceim


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

w


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

közé


----------



## Itibi83 (2011 Február 12)

x


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

tartozik


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Thomas Mann


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Karinthy Frigyes


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Németh László


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Jókai Mór


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Stieg Larsson


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

Stephen King


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

és


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

még


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

sokan


----------



## November20 (2011 Február 12)

mások


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Játszani mindig jó.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Az élet is játék néha jól sokszor rosszul de végig de végigjátszunk.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Hoppá hová lett az idézetem?


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

A türelem nem az erős oldalam!


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Szeretem a vakondokot más kertjében.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Az a jó ha a betűk szép szavakká állnak össze.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Az ellenfelet tisztelni kell az ellenséget legyőzni


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Csak az a szerencseszám amit eltalálunk a lottóban


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Szeretném hinni,hogy kipihent vagyok és egy kicsit sziporkázom.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Nem baj ha nem egyezik mindenkivel a véleményem.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Melengető gondolatok a hideg napokon


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Takarítás közben jönnek a nagy ötletek.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

A kertben a mindig túl sok a gaz és kevés a virág


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Az a jó ha valamiről valami eszünkbe jut


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Az ihlet jó dolog de elveszíteni kicsit fájdalmas lehet.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

A csoda gyermekeim és unokáim látványa.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Nem mindig azt érezzük soknak ami mögöttünk van,van amikor az a sok ami előttünk áll.


----------



## nagyi 3 (2011 Február 12)

Szeretem a ráadásokat.


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

*x*

x


----------



## Hegir (2011 Február 12)

feldobod csilingel, leesik 80 fillér, mi az?


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

baba


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

x


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

cica


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

jó napot


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

12.127


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

kérek egy hírlapot...


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

még 15


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

elfogyott


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

skjdlflfh


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

gsgagrha


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

üzenet


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

kdjkfek


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

töltögetnék


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

Piros


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

nemsokára


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

fel és le


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

jobbra és balra


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

boszorkány


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

9:99:


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

:!:8


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

mán mingyá...


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

fhfdtr


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

fsreh


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

abc


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

abcdefg


----------



## Debo (2011 Február 12)

hijklmnop


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

talán


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

most?


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

nem.
most?


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

most sem.

tróba...


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

X


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*1*

1


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*3*

3


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*4*

4


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*5*

5


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*6*

6


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*7*

7


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*8*

8


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*9*

9


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*10*

10


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*11*

11


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*12*

12


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*13*

13


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

a


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

b


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*14*

14


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*15*

15


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*16*

16


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

c


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*16*

17


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*18*

18


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*19*

19


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*20*

20


----------



## mazsi37 (2011 Február 12)

*47 óra múlva*

47 óra múlva


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

d


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

20


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

c


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## balumacko (2011 Február 12)

aa


----------



## balumacko (2011 Február 12)

*aa*

bcd


----------



## balumacko (2011 Február 12)

ee


----------



## balumacko (2011 Február 12)




----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 12)

Szép napot mindenkinekkiss


----------



## hendy (2011 Február 12)

ajajaj, még tanulnom kell a böngészést. , de nem ado m fel, a játékok viccesek, jó agytorna


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

abc


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

van néhány kincs az oldalon


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

ezekre vágyom


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

így hát kommentálom


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

amit az oldalon találok


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

def


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

ghi


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

jkl


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

mno


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

pqr


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

stu


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

vwx


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

csáó

csáo

mizu?

köszi

nyólc


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

szoszi fiuk lányok?


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

Mi a téma??


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

muszály ide irnom hogy letölthessek!!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

_am tegnap tök jo napom volt_


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

1872 ben születtem január 1 ben


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

jah bocs ezt elirtam 1995 !!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

nemsokára a 20 hozzászolásom


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

és am jo oldal ??


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

yza


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

mienek a filmek??


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

szeretem a filmeket egész este azokat nézem erre anyám 6 kor keltt!!


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

bcd


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

ittatok már börtönteát ami genksztercsészében van


----------



## Annagnese (2011 Február 12)

efg


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

nézzétekmeg youtubon a videoát csak ird be a keresöbe hogy börtöntea


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

és tudtátok hogy a korházban megeröszakolják a betegek!!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

elnézést betegekett!!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

ugyhogy inkább ne kerüljetek korházba!!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

8 + 5 = 17 me nem vagyok zseni!!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

nah lasssan 20 hozzászolás igy bucsuzom


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

sajnoss!!


----------



## izsoka (2011 Február 12)

jah és Chriszvel tudjaa  sziasztokk!


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

ezek szerint ide bármikor bármit?


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

akkor én most elnézést kérek mindenkitől,de megpróbálom összeszedni a maradék pár hsz-t, hogy tudjak letölteni..
\\m/


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

és akkor még egy-két hozzászólás...


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Ne felejtsük el, hogy amikor seggbe rúgnak, egy lépessel előbbre jutunk!


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Nem szeretem a káoszt, de ő szeret engem.


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Aki ma a homokba dugja a fejét, holnap a fogát csikorgatja.
Ki mondja, hogy üldözési mániám van? És miért érdekli ôket?


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

A legrosszabb dolog a cenzúrában az, hogy ŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰ.


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Az idô az ami megakadályozza azt, hogy a dolgok mind egyszerre történjenek.


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

És milyen színű a kaméleon tükör előtt?


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Kórustag voltam, amíg rá nem jöttek, honnan jön a zaj.


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Ne vezess túl gyorsan, nehogy lemaradjon az őrangyalod.


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

A jó üzlethez ketten kellenek. A rosszhoz elég egy is.


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Manapság ahhoz is optimistának kell lenni, hogy az ember kinyissa a szemét.


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Az angyalok azért tudnak repülni, mert könnyen veszik magukat.


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## navyca (2011 Február 12)

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük. (Eötvös)


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

1


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

5


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

8+1


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

16-2*3


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)




----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## madaianita81 (2011 Február 12)

20


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

beírtam 20 kommentet, de még mindig nem tudok letölteni, pedig már egy éve regisztráltam, csak eddig nem írtam be a 20 hozzászólást. Szerintetek mi lehet a gond?


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

nagyon érdekes, próbálkozok még, hátha összejön


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

van egy dal: kerek a káposzta, csipkés a levele...


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

egy másik így kezdődik: a juhásznak jól megy dolga...


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Február 12)

Szárnyak vannak a kis legyen
Hogy a 20 hozzászolás meglegyen
De neki nem 20 szárnya vagyon
De 20 millió az már vagyon


----------



## Tolcsvai (2011 Február 12)

Na még egy kell, de nem három
Nem találom hol a párom
Nyugtalanul csak őt várom
A szívembe be is zárom


----------



## vam (2011 Február 12)

én sem


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

1


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

5


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## Bodzabogyó (2011 Február 12)

20


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

:d 20


----------



## kcczsuzsa (2011 Február 12)

21


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

22


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

*akkor egy*

egy


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

*akkor kettö*

kettö


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

härom


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

négy


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

öt


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

hat


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

hét


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

nyolc


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

kilenc


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 12)

[HIDE][/HIDE]tiz


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

helo


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

he


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

h


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

e


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

jl


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

q


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

et


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

z


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

lji


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

nmk


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

dfg


----------



## Attila1899 (2011 Február 12)

asw


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*a*

aáb


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

nekem is gyűjtenem kell


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*b*

bcd


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

123


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*d*

eéf


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

ez igazából miért kell?


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*d*


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

wer


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*s*

hajrá


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*s*


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

megint


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*7*

7


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

igyekszem


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*8*

8


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

*9*

9


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

jaj


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

lemaradtam...


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

még hét a fene bele


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

5


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

miért 6?


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

ja!!!


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

vissza számolok


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

én nyerek?


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

nyertem szia


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

én előre


----------



## va.aniko (2011 Február 12)

:d


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

gratulálok!!!!


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

szia!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

Jó estét!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

A mosoly lemaradt:


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

vasaló


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

Mondj egy piros koktélt!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)




----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

Bacon-be göngyölt (kimagozott) datolya sütőben megsütve. Nagyon finom.


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

tizenegyóra tizenegy


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

mindjárt éjfél


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

megyek megnézem be van-e takarva a gyerek


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

*cél és amit érte teszünk..*

érdekes, hogy mi mindenre vagynk képesek...

csak, hogy meglegyen az előírt..
írunk ABC-t, krix-krax-ot, hirdetést, semmit a semmiről...
és, ha ilyen egyszerűen hozzájuthatunk a 20-hoz......
tényleg..
miért épp 20?
miért nem 2...vagy 200?
miért van 1 is?
én spec...még sehol, soha nem regisztráltam magam..mármint ilyen dumcsizós helyen..
Lehet, hogy ezzel a 20-al mozgósítják, irányítják ide a dumcsira a figyelmet, azok akik kitalálták a 20-at?
Miért fontos nekik, hogy itt legyek és írjak?
Talán nekem lesz fontos, mert valakitől olyan, számomra fontos infót kapok, ami hatással lesz a jövőmre...
Pl. egy filmet letöltök, megnézem és olyan hatással lesz rám, hogy megváltozik valamiről a véleményem, vagy az előítéletem, tehát én is megváltozom tőle..
De ez miért fontos azoknak akik a 20-at kitalálták????
Miért fontos nekik, hogy én megváltozzam?
Így nem vagyok jó?

Ha így nem vagyok jó, ha én nem vagyok jó, ha a véleményem így nem jó, miért kell, hogy a véleményem, a hozzászólásom leírjam?
Pláne 20-szor...
Az akkor 20 rossz vélemény..
Ezt valaki elolvassa, és azt gondolja ez jó és ettől megváltozik..
Tehát olyan lesz, mint én. Vagy legalábbis részben.
De akkor az nem jó!
Ez miért jó azoknak akik a 20-at kitaláták?
És miért pont 48 óra?
Megint 48 óra.

Az jó film.
Na...mindegy...
Csak elmélkedtem kicsit..
Ez jó?


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

hát persze hogy nincs


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

de legalább az ágyon alszik


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

szóval 20


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

és 48


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

Sok az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

az összesen 68


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

és még mindig hiányyzik 4


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

a semmiről sok


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

Szervusz Szergej!


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

a 48 óra is sok


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

Ó, nem már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

Windows 7


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

persze nem mindíg..van hogy gyorsan elrepül


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

sok, bizony


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

amikor pl. ott voltam ...na akkor gyors volt...


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

állandó tag lettem!!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

de most lassú


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

de nem most


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

és azóta, hogy nem vagyok...minden perc olyan, mintha 48 óra lenne..


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

gratulálok...


----------



## Selyemmályva (2011 Február 12)

20!!!! Állandó tag lettem!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

én meg még nem


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

de még kell 48 óra


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

de azért GRATULÁLOK!


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

te számolod? én nemtom hol tartok


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

ja! 12-nél


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

már csak öt kell


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

igazad van, nem érdemes számolni


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

Semmi válasz?


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

na...azéééé!!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

miért?


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

zoli! ha 2007-ben regisztráltál...hogy-hogy nincs meg még a 20?


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

na jó, ez csak vicc volt


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

4 év alatt sem jött össze?


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

ezen már én is gondolkoztam...


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

ez érdekelne!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

ilyen lassan megy


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

nem lehet mindent úgy elkapkodni, na


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

fú... már csak 1-et kell írnos és felnőtt leszel!!!azta!!!


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

írnod...bocs...félrenyomtam


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

de ha erre válaszolsz, Neked is összejön


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

túllépted....az baj? )


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

indul a buli!


----------



## gzotya (2011 Február 12)

igen, megint 4 évet várhatok


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

én is túl vagyok rajta...semmi...nem érzek változást...szóval van élet 20-on túl! .o)


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

mire vársz 4 évet?


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

nem szabad éveket várni....


----------



## afonya009 (2011 Február 12)

na...megyek aludni..jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

nagyon jó ez a forum


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

a magyar nyelv nagyon tetszik


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

hihetetlen


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

zene kell nekem


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

nekem csak Budapest kell


----------



## Dorkin (2011 Február 13)

nekem is


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

de most Moszkvában lakom


----------



## Dorkin (2011 Február 13)

jó éjszakát!


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

Dorkin írta:


> nekem is


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

Dorkin írta:


> jó éjszakát!


jó éjszakát!


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

bárcsak most nyár lenne!


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

sötét... csendes... egy kicsit hűvös... de mégis kellemes éj


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

csak rájöttem hogy most Kanadában nap van


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

13 - rossz szám, úgy hogy itt van még egy hozzászólás


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

és most már 14 hozzászólásam van


----------



## betti81 (2011 Február 13)

Szegény "Lemon baby"!
Sajnálom a picúrt, de olyan cuki, hogy nem adja fel, bármennyire is savanyú neki!


----------



## betti81 (2011 Február 13)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ötletnek tartom, hogy van ilyen lehetőség, ahol kifestőket, fejlesztő feladatokat tudunk megosztani egymással. A gyerekek imádják az ilyen dolgokat. 
Tapasztalom nap,mint nap. 
Köszönöm mindenkinek a feltöltéseket!


----------



## betti81 (2011 Február 13)

Sziasztok!
Nekem két gyermekem van.
Ezért közelebbről ismerem a Tappancsot, a Mini Manót, a My Little Ponyt, Micimackó magazint, a Barbie magazint és a Thomas magazint. Természetesen nem egyszerre, hanem az évek alatt találkoztam velük. Nagyon jók, mert lefoglalják a kicsiket és játékos módon, számukra észrevétlenül megismerkednek a számok, betűk világával.


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

Hello everybody....


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

greetings from jakarta


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

it's really hot weather here


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

i hate hot weather


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

how's there, in Canada?


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

I hope not much snow there


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

and everybody enjoy their weekend as well


----------



## idam (2011 Február 13)

have a great weekend, my friends....


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

remelem elboldogulok!


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

123


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

pedagógus vagyok


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

Remélem találok hasznos anyagokat


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

történelmet tanítok


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

köszönöm ezt az oldalt


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

lehetne már tavasz


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

abcd


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

itt a farsang


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

kalóz leszek


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

szép


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

123456


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

Valentin nap


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

tündér


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

szeretem a csokit


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

sárkányka


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

kiss19


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

bambusz


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

tanító néni


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## Szabina002 (2011 Február 13)

21


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

:55:11


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

:11:9


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

8:34:


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## Ovi néni (2011 Február 13)

:55:1


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

13 gratulálok ovi néninek


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok szeretném össze gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## Zoralina (2011 Február 13)

csak 10 percbe került


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

remélem nem zárnak ki offért megint


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

akkor ez lesz a 4


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 13)

mindenkit üdvözlök így meg lett a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## inkaschatz (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

tej


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

evező


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

joe


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

coca


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

toll


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

krém


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

87878


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

józsika


----------



## agneta48 (2011 Február 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

üzi


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

777


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

negro


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

cukorka


----------



## carabeus1 (2011 Február 13)

padlás


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*valami*

sánánán


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

dgh


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*sds*

aaaaaaaafffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

abc


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Á, ez így nagyon gáz! Ilyet nem szoktam csinálni fórumon!! Az a "baj", hogy van olyan tudás, ami csak itt lelhető fel számomra. Így nem marad más hátra, mint még 18 értelmetlen hsz-t megejteni!!


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

def


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

ghi


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 13)

*Két út vezet a boldogtalanság felé:* *ha nem kapjuk meg amit szeretnénk, és ha megkapjuk!* *Fogadd el azt, ami van, és légy egy a pillanattal!\\m/*


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

remélem


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Ez nagy igazság!!


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*aa*

dgfdhbjhkjhkhjk


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Jó ötletet adtál, ne legyen haszontalan a hsz, idézeteket rakok be!!


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*éé*

tátátátá


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Az őszinteség az egyetlen, ami ebben a kegyetlen világban jó irányt mutat.
-Matyi Dezső-


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*szám*

károlina


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Az olvasás is gondolkozás, s az írás is beszéd.
-Babits Mihály-


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Kevés dolog van, amiben nagyobb örömünket leljük, mint a mások hibáinak kijavításában.
-Anthony de Mello-


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*a*

piszokul gazdag


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 13)

*h*

a fenekével


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

görög68 írta:


> Mindenkit üdvözlök!


Üdv!


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Te is a 20 hsz-ért hajtasz?


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Tiszteld a múltat, az eredetedet, a hovatartozásodat, s mindennek hordozóját, önmagadat.
-Móricz Virág-


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

A csoda orvosi szinonimája a "téves diagnózis".
-Stephen King-


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Mindenki színes bőrű, különben nem látszana.


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Az anyag nem vész el, csak a fene tudja hová lesz.
-Vavyan Fable-


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Német nyelv tanuláshoz keresek segítséget, remélem itt szerencsém lesz.


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Tulajdonképp nincs gondolat, amihez ne lehetne hozzászokni.
-Albert Camus-


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A felnőtté válás biztos jele amikor felfedezzük hogy a hangerő-szabályozó gombját balra is lehet fordítani. /Lingers/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Semmit sem tudok, csak azt, hogy nem tudok semmit. /Szókrátész/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Akinek nincs szíve, az a fülére hallgat. /Pascal​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A valóság azoknak való, akik nem bírják a kábítószert. /Grafitti/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Sajnálom az alacsony embereket. Õk tudják meg utoljára, hogy esik az esõ. /Woody Allen/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A matematikában az ember a dolgokat nem megérti, hanem megszokja. /Neumann János/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Soha nem fordítok hátat a barátaimnak. Annyira azért nem bízok meg bennük. /G. Perret/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Amit nem lehet megrendszabályozni, azt meg kell engedni. /Spinoza/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Kevés borzalmas nőszemély létezik a világon. De minden férj úgy érzi, hogy ő vette el. /W. Müller/​


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

A valóság csupán illúzió, bár nagyon kitartó.
-Albert Einstein-


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Szeretem a magányt. Akkor is, ha egyedül vagyok. /Renard/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Mindenki a saját baklövéseit nevezi tapasztalatnak. /O. Wilde/​


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Semmit nem fogsz tanulni, ha azt hiszed, már mindent tudsz.
-Darren Shan-


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A ló elől harap, hátul rúg, középen pedig kényelmetlen. /Ian Fleming/​


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Remélem, hogy nem kell még egyszer végigcsinálnom ezt a tortúrát!!
Nagyon nem szeretek Off-olni. Még, ha meg van engedve, akkor sem!!


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A város egy nagy közösség, ahol az emberek együtt lehetnek magányosak. /Prochnow/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A legtöbb társaságot érdemes elcserélni egy jó kis magányra. /Schopenhauer/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Embernek lenni nagy betegség. És gyógyíthatatlan is. /Rejtő Jenő/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A szegénység a legjobb tanító. Minden mesterségre képes megtanítani. /Plautus/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A jövő héten nem lehet világválság, már tele van a naptáram. /Kissinger/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

A zsenialitás nem más, mint a józan paraszti ész ünnepi ruhában. /J. Billings/​


----------



## görög68 (2011 Február 13)

Az agy az a szervünk, amivel azt gondoljuk, hogy gondolkozunk. /A. Bierce/​


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

hát akkor


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

ez elment vadászni


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

ez meglőtte


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

ez hazavitte...


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

ez megsütötte


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Haha, nem működik!!


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

némi körítéssel


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

bagira11 írta:


> nagyon köszönöm a segítséget


rendben


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

finoman fűszerezve


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

az utolsó meg mind megette


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

de igen


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

201201


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

22 hsz-nél tartok, és mégsem enged semmit leszedni! Vajon miért?


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

köszi


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

jupi


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

tényleg örülök, hogy sikerült


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

és csend


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

fgn


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

hála a chat-osoknak


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

mert nincs meg a 48 órád


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

köszi kufirc 
és atapa


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

jhzfr


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

jó lesz


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

jhzdf


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

már várom a zenéket


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

bn,vhiél


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

éljen a chat


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

dytju mrlz,ds


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

íxfhgkŁo-lmns


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

de meglesz


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

íf gjkxmíí


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

fxzgkl,.


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

csak csináld!!!!


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

20 másodperc a kettő között


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

yerum il,


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

és lassan


----------



## lali1010 (2011 Február 13)

és halleluja


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

meg is lesz a 20


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

orsika


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

levike


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

sanyi


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

anyácska


----------



## Tardinéjudit (2011 Február 13)

és ez a ráadás


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Aki *á*-t mond, mondjon _bé_-t is.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Nem esik messze az *alma *a fájától.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Nem vagyunk *angyalok*.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Nem mind *arany*, ami fénylik.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Nem *babra *megy a játék.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Késő *bánat *ebgondolat.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

*Barátot *szerencse hoz, szükség próbál.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Inába szállt a *bátorsága*.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

*Bátraké *a szerencse.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Sok *beszédnek *sok az alja.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

A *cél *szentesíti az eszközt.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Minden *csoda *három napig tart.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

*Csöbörből *vödörbe.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Három napig *dínomdánom*, holtig való szánom bánom.


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Kérdezném, hogy akinek megvan a 20 hsz, annak megy a letöltés? /elsősorban könyvek/


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Aki *dolgozik*, az nem ér rá pénzt keresni.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Nem azért *élünk*, hogy együnk, hanem azért eszünk, hogy éljünk.


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Híres *eperre *nem kell kosárral menni (a közelebb lakók vagy szemfülesebbek már leszedték rég).


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

Akkor én is belevágok a gyűjtésbe.


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

Remélem, senkit nem zavar ez a néhány csacska mondat.


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

Bár ha jól értelmeztem, ezért nyílt ez a topik


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

Gyorsabban-gyorsabban!


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

Akkor innen már csak visszafelé számolok:16


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

szabohe írta:


> Bár ha jól értelmeztem, ezért nyílt ez a topik


Nyugodtan, bár értelmét nem látom!
1 éve reggeltem, most tartok a 24. hsz-nél, és semmit nem enged!!


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## gyorgy.rea (2011 Február 13)

Én tegnap regisztráltam, meg van a 20 hsz. De most még 2 napot várnom kell a letöltéssel...
Ezt kaptam rendszer üzenetként: *Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.*


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

gyorgy.rea írta:


> Én tegnap regisztráltam, meg van a 20 hsz. De most még 2 napot várnom kell a letöltéssel...
> Ezt kaptam rendszer üzenetként: *Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.*


Akkor az már csak 1 nap! Nem? Kíváncsi leszek, hogy működik-e!!


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

szivárvány =))


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

virágok


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

napsütés*-*


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

sziasztok


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

színes buborékok~


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

szia^^


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

hm..hm..karkötőőő =D


----------



## szabohe (2011 Február 13)

1 és ha minden igaz, megvan.
Köszönöm. És szia mindenki


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

na már csak 14...


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

de jó neked*-* ééés szia


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

na még 1-2 post és elkezdek számolni^^


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

visszaszámlálás indul =D


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## hammerjoe (2011 Február 13)

Valami történt, mert most már működik!! *KÖSZÖNET ÉRTE!!!*


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

5 (sosem lesz vége =D)


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

4...


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

kettőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## JanaZavada (2011 Február 13)

1..és elvileg kész=) szia mindenkinek


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

kösz a tippeket


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 13)

Hahó!


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

még csak hetedik


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

10s


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

fele megvan


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

most a betűk...


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

abc


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

d-rajtam kezdé


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

a nagy eszességet,


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

a nagy bölcsességet


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

Abcd


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

Nopq


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

a nagy torkú


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Szia marcséla!
2!


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

gyakorlatnak jó


----------



## marcséla (2011 Február 13)

remélem így már elég


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

3! Megérett a meggy!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Aki bújt, aki nem hülye!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Lámpagyár!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Azt mondják, hogy a nőknél fordítottan arányos a szépség a szellemi képességekkel!
Szerintem ez nem igaz, mert ismerek egy csomó ronda nőt, aki még hülye is!


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 13)

Helló,szép napot!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Rózsával és Ibolyával...hmm, egyszerre kettővel?


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Kicsi a bors, de őrölve még kisebb!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Sittiri-fittiri!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Érdekes egy arc! Érdekes, hogy ez egy arc!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Anyósom 7 éve jön minden Karácsonykor hozzánk.
Idén már beengedem!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Édes az élet íze...


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Jimmy fiam, láttál-e már falon pókot?


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Ki korán kel, álmos marad!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Csillag vagy fecske...


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Miért nem számol tovább?????


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Na azé!!!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Nem vagyok őrült, ezt a hangok is megmondták!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

Hun vagy Attila?!


----------



## lenbal (2011 Február 13)

20! Aki bújt, aki nem hülye!


----------



## Pettonka (2011 Február 13)

Olyan ismerősöket keresek akik patchwork-el foglalkoznak


----------



## nervusv (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## Pettonka (2011 Február 13)

ha módom lesz majd teszek fel pár képet a munkáinkról


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

Pettonka írta:


> ha módom lesz majd teszek fel pár képet a munkáinkról



Biztos szépek! Oszd majd meg!  7.


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

lenbal írta:


> Hun vagy Attila?!



Attila a hun?


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

lenbal írta:


> Nem vagyok őrült, ezt a hangok is megmondták!



Biztosan?


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

drain írta:


> Biztosan?



Nah jó, ha te mondod biztosan


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

Erzsébetti írta:


> Helló,szép napot!



Neked is!


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

lenbal írta:


> Azt mondják, hogy a nőknél fordítottan arányos a szépség a szellemi képességekkel!
> Szerintem ez nem igaz, mert ismerek egy csomó ronda nőt, aki még hülye is!



áááhh


----------



## Nagy.katabt (2011 Február 13)

*Jó ötlet!*

\\m/ Erre odafigyelhettek fiúk!


----------



## Nagy.katabt (2011 Február 13)

Sajnos igaz!


----------



## laukoeva (2011 Február 13)

Kérlek mindenkit, segítségen nekem:

Ma kutattam régi íróasztal fiókokban, és gyerekkori leveleket találtam. Már sokat gondoltam rá, honnan kellene megtudnom, mi történt azzal a kislánnyal, akivel leveleztem Kanadába, de valahogy most annyira kíváncsi lettem. Az internet segítségével úgy gondoltam, könnyebben sikerülhet a tervem.
1967-től évekig leveleztünk Daniela Kovac -al Kanadából.
A családja Jugoszláviából, "Backa Palanka"-ból költözött Kanadába 1965 tavaszán.
Amit még tudok, hogy annak idején szlovákul leveleztünk, bár a kislány, Daniella, inkább szerbül írt, de simán megértettük egymást.
Evangélikusok, azt is tudom.
A szülők: Samuel Kovac, apa, akkor 36 éves volt, Suzzana, anya, 32 éves volt, Danielka, 11 éves kislány, vele leveleztem, volt még egy Vierocka, 7 éves kislány, és Janko 9 éves kisfiú.
a lakcímük:
736 University Ave. E.
WINDSOR ONTARIO CANADA volt.

Van egy fotóm is Danieláról, amint a húgával vadkacsákat etetnek.

Kérlek Titeket, ha valaki netán tud bármi információt a családról, vagy ismerős a címük, vagy a nevük, kérem szépen válaszoljon nekem. :grin:
Annyira boldog lennék, ha sikerülne őt megtalálni.


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

Köszöntök mindenkit 

lalleros


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

Még nehezen mennek a dolgok


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

De majd belejövök


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

Remélem?


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

Nehezen


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

Jönnek


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

A gondolatok.!


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

Szerintem


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

A huszat


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

talán


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

még ma


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

elérem.


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

ha nem


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

holnap


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

folytatom.


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

kezdem


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

megtalálni


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

a betüket


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

mégegyszer


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## lalleros (2011 Február 13)

és köszönöm a lehetőséget!!


----------



## vaskarom (2011 Február 13)

*abc*

Szia Zsuzsanna!
Ha nem probléma, szeretném tudni, mi a célja a 20 hozzászólásos szabálynak? Az abc-s javaslat miatt nem értem.
Üdv! vaskarom


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

Az unoka


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

es a nagytata


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

setalnak


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

a varosban


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

Egyszer


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

kerdezi a ngytatat:


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

Tudod-e


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

hogy mi a


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

kulombseg a


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

Haboru es a


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

nyugdij


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

kozott?


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

A nagytata


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

gondolkozik majd


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

fel orat


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

es azt


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

mondja, hogy


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

nem tudja


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

mi a


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

kulombseg


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

Erre azt feleli


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

az unoka:


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

A haborul van


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

esely hogy az ember


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

kihuzza magat


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

elve - de a nyugdijbol nem!


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

remelem tetszett


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Február 14)

a vicc


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 14)

1


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 14)

úgy látom senki nem elérhető


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 14)




----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 14)

jó lett volna valakivel dumcsizni


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Én még itt vagyok


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Úgy tűnik, hogy most meg én monologizálok


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Na de sebaj, majd csak belenéz valaki ebbe a topicba is


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Vagy mégsem


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit Kár, hogy nem süt a nap, mint a múlt héten.


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Azt hittem, hogy végre itt van a tavasz, de riogatnak megint, hgy jön a hó.


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Mindenkinek Boldog Valentin napot


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Remélem sokan ünneplik ezt a napot


----------



## Gloryana (2011 Február 14)

Fura érzés magamban beszélgetni


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

Próbálkozunk-próbálkozunk


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

02


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

03


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

04


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

05


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

06


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

07


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

08


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

09


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## Boncsi (2011 Február 14)

Kedves zsuzsanna03!

Én új tag vagyok és köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

1.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

2.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

3.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

4.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

5.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

6.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

7.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

8.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

9.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

10.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

11.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

12.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

13.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

14.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

15.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

16.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

17.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

18.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

19.


----------



## Eszti69 (2011 Február 14)

és.... 20.


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

15


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

20


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*zene*

fehéret virágzik fehéret virágzik az akácfa.......


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

21


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

22


----------



## thiba (2011 Február 14)

...


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

a


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

1


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*a*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


ssssssssss


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

ajajajaaD:


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*fd*

122332dfc


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*gg*

náánnánánánánánáááááááááááááánánánánánánánná


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

2


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*12*

14 üzenetem van


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*ssdddd*

15


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

*:d*

A zenész gyerek a fasza gyerek


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

hophophé


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

és végre megvan a 20


----------



## dbz (2011 Február 14)

sziasztok


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

15


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## marika1954 (2011 Február 14)

20


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 14)

Örömteli szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 14)

21


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 14)

még van 8 nekem is


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

1


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

2


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

15


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

20


----------



## peter8080 (2011 Február 14)

21


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

1


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

2


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## Pettonka (2011 Február 14)

Remélem én is hamarosan tag leszek


----------



## Pettonka (2011 Február 14)

Úgy tűnik csak 5 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## artikulacio (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Mivel írjuk? má_, há_, bá_


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Hogy írjuk? kirá___, go___ó, bo___gó


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Csikorgó, a fagykirály - vázlatot írunk


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Beborult az ég , jön a hó!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

2011. 02. 14. Valentin nap


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Zsizsegnek a gyerekek, változik az idő!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Mikor kezdődik a színház?


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

2011.09.04.


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Ferkó ma nem találta a teremben a helyét.


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

63:7=9 63/9=7


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Összekeverte a szezont a fazonnal!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Flóra ma hol jártál?


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Szállingózik a hó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Margó néni kész!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Vásárolnom kell menni!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Balázs nem bír magával!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Ma a részekre osztást tanultuk!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

A farsangra álarcot készítünk!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Van jó ötletetek?


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Mindenki szemüveget akar készíteni!!!


----------



## majutka (2011 Február 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Pettonka (2011 Február 14)

Na mennyi lehet még hátra???


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

2


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

három


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

1+3= 13


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

1+5=15


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

17\\m/\\m/


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 14)

20


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok!
Próbáltam üzenetet küldeni, de sajnos nem sikerült, most megpróbálom újra.


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Látom most már sikerült. 
Először is köszönöm nektek ezt az oldalt, látom milyen sok-sok regisztrált tagja van és milyen sok jó, érdekes, hasznos dolog van itt. Szeretnék párat letölteni, ezért gyűjtöm szorgalmasan a hozzászólásokat


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Közben vasalok és legozók kiscsillagommal, de közben irogatok is


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Már 3 meg is van! Hurrá!!!


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

gyorsan, kell 20


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

abcds


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

neee, 20 mpenként lehet csak


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

akkor jó lassú lesz


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

lgéásrmgéslmgéslmgsélgms


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

kdlmal...


----------



## kg777 (2011 Február 14)

gyorsabban!!!


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

Udvozlok mindenkit Erdelybol


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

meg nem ertem a lenyeget


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

de ha lessz turelmem a 20 uzenethez


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

akkor hatha megertem


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

vagy nem


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

es plussz a 48


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

ora


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

is le kellene teljen


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

es egy kicsit unalmas


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

meg lassu


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

dee megvan a 11 uzenet


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Négynél tartok!


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

es a 12 is


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

ma eljutok a 10-ig, az tuti!


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

ezt a szamot kikeruljuk


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

ha valaki tudja ennek az ertelmet kerem ossza meg velem


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

megvan a 15-ot


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

remelem kibirom


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

de nem erzem valami rem inteligensnek magam


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

18-aska kapta rakta


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

19-eske vette tette


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

20 az UR


----------



## Zsejke (2011 Február 14)

legyen akkor nyero 21


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

egy póló vasalása, egy üzi


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Gratulálok Zsejke!


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Látod, ki lehet birni  Csak kicsit türelmesnek kell lenni


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

nekem is sokszor lassú a net, de muszáj végig csinálnom, túl sok jó dolog van itt, ami érdekel


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

már meg is van a 10!


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

vasalnivaló sajnos még elég sok van..


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

"sajnos nem állnak össze a mondatok..." - Ákos megy éppen a tévében


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

hűha, még 7 kell!


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

lassan vacsit kell készitenem, de még ezt befejezem


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

van még valaki Tatabányáról?


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

most kezdődik a Hiradó!


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

ha igy folytatom még ma este meg lesz a 20!


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Már csak kettő kell!


----------



## simonk (2011 Február 14)

Ez lesz utolsó!! És igen, köszönöm!!!!


----------



## tivene (2011 Február 14)

Képzeljátek ma letöltöttem a Metallica San Franciscói szimfónikus zenekarral felvett albumát.


----------



## buboszakszofon (2011 Február 14)

*Elözetes tájékozodás.*

Probálkozom-nagy tisztelője vagyok Canadának-lányom -2 unokám vőm családom egyrésze közel 20 éve él boldogan Canadában. Én most nemrégen kezdtem compjuterrel foglalkozni-de igyekszem-most ismerkedem a CanadaHun-oldallal:TISZTELETTEL.


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)




----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

a


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## vaesz (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok! 
Még nagyon új vagyok itt, most regisztráltam. Örülök, hogy közétek jöhettem!


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

15


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## Jucitomi (2011 Február 14)

és az utolsó. Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Henus (2011 Február 14)

abc


----------



## Henus (2011 Február 14)

cba


----------



## Henus (2011 Február 14)

bca


----------



## Henus (2011 Február 14)

dffh


----------



## t.lajos (2011 Február 14)

köszi


----------



## t.lajos (2011 Február 14)

nagy


----------



## t.lajos (2011 Február 14)

segítség


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

19-20


----------



## macskatappancs (2011 Február 15)

21


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

**

nem tudom, mit írhatnék


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

**

örülök, amiért rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

**

örülök, hogy vannak még emberek, akik időt, pénzt, energiát fektetnek abba, hogy másokon segíthessenek...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

és most nem az adminoknak "kedveskedtem"
pontosabban nem csak nekik...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

hanem mindenkinek köszönöm a munkáját, aki ide médiát tölt fel, vagy...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

egyszerűen csak tanácsot ad....


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

akárkinek, akármire is van szüksége...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

itt megtalálja a segítséget...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

persze aki keres, az talál, úgyhogy kereshet máshol is


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

pl.önmagában...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

persze nem szeretnék most túl okosnak tűnni...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

dehát mit tegyek, ha egyszer tényleg az vagyok?!


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

elfogadom magamat így is...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

tökéletesen...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

és másoknak is azt kívánom,hogy le tudják magukat fogadni...
nincsenek hibáink...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

csak egyediek vagyunk, egyedi jellemvonásokkal, amelyek felett...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

vagy mi, vagy más ítéletet mer\próbál\szeret(ne) mondani...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

de a sokszínűség felett nem érdemes görcsölni...


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

ezzel sincs más dolgunk, mint....


----------



## ainiwmn (2011 Február 15)

S z e r e t n i


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

*hello*

Sziasztok! Ez vicces, hogy össze-vissza üzenetekkel "kell" megszerezni a letöltéshez a "jogokat"!


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

Most 5 pöttyöt kell összeszednem egy filmhez!


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

De nem baj, ez nem tart túl sokáig.


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

Már régóta gondolkoztam rajta, hogy regisztrálok ide, nagyon sok jó filmet, zenét találtam már.


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

Eddig sikerült ezt-azt letöltenem regisztráció nélkül, de most nem jött össze. Ez az ötödik hozzászólás, nézzük működik-e!


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok!Én sajnos nem Canadában élek, de láttam milyen sok kottát lehet ezen a fórumon találni, így gondoltam regisztrálok!Remélem nem baj!


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

20 hozzászólás kell mire aktiválódik ez a funkció, így csak irogatok


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

úgy látom nem csak kották hanem filmek is vannak, még jobb!!


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

Most alapítunk egy új tango zenekart, és magyar régi tangókat is fogunk játszani, ahoz kell a sok kotta


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

amit nehéz egyébként megszerezni


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

9 most más nem nagyon jut eszembe...


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

10 tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta hozd vissza, majd a szamár megissza


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

13 fodor van a szoknyámon


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

I'm 16 going to 17


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

17 még két napot így is várni kell...


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

18 Mondjuk ráér, mert csak hétfőn lesz próba, addigra talán már le tudom tölteni a kottákat!!))


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

19 már csak egy maradt!!!Juhé!!!


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

20 az utolsó!!!


----------



## bareq (2011 Február 15)

21 biztos ami biztos))


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

*1*

köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

köszi!!!


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

ezt is!!


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

sziasztok!ez egy hozzászólásnak jó lesz?


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

megy ez..


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

le vagyok maradva..


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

én nyertem


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

22


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

ez egy új reg sajnos, előzővel problémáim voltak


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

jó neked


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

ha tudsz segíthetnél!


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## vecs (2011 Február 15)

mit nem tudsz?


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

kellene egy pdf. az oldalról,de még új vagyok..


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

ez már kettő


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

három is lehet


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

négyedik


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## yxcasd (2011 Február 15)

lassan de összejött


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

öt


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

hat


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

hét lesz


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

nyolccc


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

kilenc és1/2


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

tiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

következő tiz


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

kilenc következik


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

nyolc lesz ez


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

de inkább hét


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

vagy csak hat


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

lehet öt is


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

és lassan négy


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

sziasztok


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

123


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

szép oldalak


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

jó az idő


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

de itt a harmadik


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

és ő lett a második


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

1. hsz


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

és te a legelső, is lehetnél


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

egy


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Két autós beszélget:
- Képzeld, pár nappal ezelőtt megbüntetett a rendőr kétezer forintra, mert nem a látási viszonyoknak megfelelően közlekedtem.
- Miért, mit nem láttál?
- A rendőrt.


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

kettö


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

három


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

3.hsz


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

négy


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Barátok egymás között:
- Hogy sikerült az autóvezetői vizsgád?
- Nem tudom, mert amikor kijöttem a kórházból, a vizsgabiztos még nem tért magához.


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

öt


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

5. hsz


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

plusz egy a nr.1


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

hat


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. A rendőr megállítja:
- Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

hét


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

7. hsz


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

nyolc


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Egy autós szép laposra vasal egy kakast az országúton. Felveszi a dögöt, és beviszi a közeli házba:
- Asszonyom, nagyon sajnálom, de elgázoltam a kakasát! Mindent megteszek, hogy pótoljam a veszteséget.
- Rendben van, menjen hátra az udvarba, a csirkék már nagyon türelmetlenek.


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

kilenc


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

9. hsz


----------



## Ilu (2011 Február 15)

tiz


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

A piros lámpánál fékez egy motor, majd eldől. Egy autós észreveszi és megszólal:
- Segíthetek, uram?
- Nem, köszönöm. Tudja, csak a feleségem hagyott el.
- Az még nem ok arra, hogy a piros lámpánál felboruljon.
- Dehogyisnem! Elvitte magával az oldalkocsit


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

11. hsz


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Egy részeg autóst megállít a rendőr. Pár perces évődés után a rendőr így szól:
- Szóval maga megivott egy üveg rumot, és a volán mögé ült?
- Mit tegyek? Elvesztettem az üveg dugóját


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

13. hsz


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Egy fiatal pár karambolozik. A rendőr megkérdezi tőlük:
- Hogyan történt a baleset?
- Kérem, én az autót vezettem - mondja a nő -, csak az volt a baj, hogy a férjem tartotta a kormányt.


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

15. hsz


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

A rendőr megállít egy autóst:
- Maga olyan részeg, mint egy disznó!
- Halkabban, biztos úr - mondja a sofőr -, mert még meghallja hátul a feleségem


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

17. hsz


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

mondjátok meg már nekem,hogy akinek megvan a 20 hsz.az
minek irkál itt tovább számokat,meg hülyeségeket?


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Egy busz nekimegy a fának.
- Hogyan történt? - kérdezi a rendőr a sofőrt.
- Fogalmam sincs. Éppen ellenőriztem a jegyeket a busz végében, amikor a baleset történt


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

19. hsz


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

Egy autós panaszkodik:
- A rendőr már kétszer elvette a betétlapomat. Ha harmadszor is elcsíp, akkor elveszi a vezetői engedélyemet is.
Gyalogos barátja így tromfol:
- Engem már kétszer megbüntettek, mikor átmentem a piroson. Ha harmadszor is elkap a rendőr, elveszi a cipőmet


----------



## tgyula (2011 Február 15)

21. hsz


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

5 hozzászólással a letöltés sikerült.


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

köszi az ötletért, hogy itt irogathatunk


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

még egy párat nekem is kell a teljes jogokért


----------



## kistrafo (2011 Február 15)

és ha már tovább irkál,miért nem növekszik az üzenetei száma?


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

Legyen egy vicc is:


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

Pistike levelet ír Jézuskának karácsony előtt:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam és mindig megcsináltam a leckéimet, küldj..."
Közben felnéz a falon levő Mária képre és elszégyelli magát.
Újabb levelet kezd:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam, de sokszor nem csináltam meg a leckéimet..."
Újból felnéz, majd új levél:
"Kedves Jézuska, én nem voltam nagyon jó, és a leckéimet sem készítettem el..."
Fenéz, leveszi a Mária képet, bezárja a szekrénybe, és írja az új levelet.
"Jézus! Anyádat túszul ejtettem, követelésem a következő..."


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

ez elég nehezen ment, csak harmadszorra jelent meg


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

most már csak számolok


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

bocs!


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## eclairs (2011 Február 15)

És az utolsó.


----------



## tourettes (2011 Február 15)

20000


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

de bosszantó ez a 20 ms várakozás (14)


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## Pride (2011 Február 15)

Megvan :d


----------



## telekunyho (2011 Február 15)

No és manapság ki a normális ?


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## vaczikornel (2011 Február 15)

yesokédollár


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 15)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## telekunyho (2011 Február 15)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek !
Beregisztráltam több mint két napja, hozzászóltam husszor, de sajnos még mindig nem tudom letölteni a kivánt anyagot . Most már segítesetek, mert sürget az idő . Szeretnék farsangra egy igazán jó szerepet betanítani, de sajnos sehol sem találom a Vámosi által énekelt török szultánt csak nálatok az I. zenei anyagban. Sajnos még mindig valami miatt nem engedélyezi a moderátor a letöltést.Köszönöm nektek, igérem majd felteszem a videót, ha jól sikerült a műsor. fogyatékkal élők nappali intézetében dolgozom, s nagyon akarnak próbálni ,


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 15)

Jó estét mindenkinek.


----------



## telekunyho (2011 Február 15)

Én viszont most már mindenkinek jó éjszakát kivánok, s várom a segitséget. Jó ha email-en külditek Email cimem : [email protected]


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

telekunyho írta:


> Én viszont most már mindenkinek jó éjszakát kivánok, s várom a segitséget. Jó ha email-en külditek Email cimem : [email protected]


 
Ne keseríts el! Igaz ez még csak az első, de ne is lépjek tovább?

Egyébként sziasztok!


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

Igaz közben sikerült máshonnan letölteni amit akartam. 

De itt is még sok érdekesség akad.


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(3)

Szia RJani


----------



## Kelemenne (2011 Február 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Kelemenne (2011 Február 15)

abc


----------



## Kelemenne (2011 Február 15)

a segítség nagyon jó


----------



## Kelemenne (2011 Február 15)

Nagyon fáradt vagyok már


----------



## Kelemenne (2011 Február 15)

egész nap dolgoztam


----------



## Kelemenne (2011 Február 15)

a gyermekeim már alszanak


----------



## karacsonys (2011 Február 15)

Köszönöm a segítséget.Majd én is feltöltök midiket


----------



## karacsonys (2011 Február 15)

Csak rá kell akadnom hogy,hogyan.


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*dolce vita*

aha


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*dv*

jó lenne


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*jk*

aha


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*nd*

nbc


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

jó


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)




----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## karacsonys (2011 Február 16)

Javítottam a hibáimat.


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

0


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

-1


----------



## turutu (2011 Február 16)

-2


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*r*

az lenne


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*q*

a kérdés


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*d*

hogy mikor


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*e*

lehetne


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*e*

letölteni


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*r*

a dolgokat


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*w*

eléggé fontos lenne


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*w*

hogy minél hamarabb meglegyen


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*e*

ha megoldható lenne ez


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*w*

szerintem igen


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*e*

ezek kissé


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*we*

:4:


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*e*


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*s*


----------



## basikele (2011 Február 16)

*egy jószó*

Szia!



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## KGaby (2011 Február 16)

*fg*

:d


----------



## basikele (2011 Február 16)

*egy szál virág*



KGaby írta:


>



Egy szál rózsa.


----------



## basikele (2011 Február 16)

*egy szál rózsa*



KGaby írta:


> :d



egy szál rózsa


----------



## basikele (2011 Február 16)

*egy jószó*



basikele írta:


> egy szál rózsa



Szeretett.:111:


----------



## basikele (2011 Február 16)

*egy jószó*



basikele írta:


> egy szál rózsa



Szeretett.:111::66::66:


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

*kapcsolat*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Senki nem válaszol?


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Nem kertelek és ezért csak az igazat írom.


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Muszáj a feleségem részére letölteni 1-2 zenét.


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Márciusi ünnepségre kell neki.


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Remélem nem veszi rossz néven senki!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Amúgy is azt hallottam,hogy a Canadai magyarok elég jól össze tartanak.


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Írom a keresett címeket!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

1-Erkel Ferenc:Himnusz


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

2-Szabó Ferenc-Petőfi S.:Föltámadott a tenger


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Brahms:Magyar tánc


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

4-Csajkovszkijolonaise


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

5-Weiner Leó:Rókatánc


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

6-Erkel Ferenc:Bánk bán-Bánk áriája


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

7-Szózat


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Legyetek szívesek segíteni a keresett 7db mp3-as szám megszerzésében.


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Kérlek titeket!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Előre is köszi!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

További szép napot minden fórumozónak!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

És további szoros összetartást a magyaroknak,bár hol is éljenek!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Márk222 (2011 Február 16)

Üdv mindenkinek és várom az esetleges segítséget esetleg tanácsokat.


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

*Jó ötlet*

Sziasztok !


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

Jó az ötlet.


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

Bár így,


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

elég gyorsan


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

meg lehet


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

csinálni


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

a


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

20


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

hozzá


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

szólást.


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

A


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

többit


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

majd


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

holnap.


----------



## betyar21 (2011 Február 16)

Köszi.


----------



## BJuju (2011 Február 16)

szuper a fórum


----------



## BJuju (2011 Február 16)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## aragorn1981 (2011 Február 16)

21


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

abc....


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Hasznos ez az oldal.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Legfőként a főiskolai jegyzetek


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Meg a gyermekekkel kapcsolatos témák.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

12345...


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Hogyan hárítsuk el a tolakodó pasikat?
Azt hiszem nagyon boldoggá tudnálak tenni.
Hogyhogy? Már mész is?


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Nem nézünk meg egy jó filmet?
Azt már láttam.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Szabad ez a hely?
Igen, és az enyém szintén, ha leülsz.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Ha látnálak csupaszon boldogan halnék meg.
Ha én téged látnálak csupaszon, valószínűleg a nevetéstől halnék meg.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Hogy lehetséges az, hogy te ilyen szép vagy?
A te részedet is megkaptam.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Mit mondanál, ha arra kérnélek, hogy legyél a feleségem?
Semmit, nem tudok egyszerre beszélni és nevetni.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Hol voltál idáig az életem során?
Rejtekhelyet kerestem előled.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Meghívhatlak valamire?
Köszi, inkább a pénzt kérném!


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Milyen hangos van itt! (discoban)
Hát akkor fogd be!


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Fotográfus vagyok és egy olyan arcot keresek, mint a tiéd.
Plasztikai sebész vagyok és egy olyan arcot keresek, mint a tiéd.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Nem találkoztunk már egyszer? Vagy esetleg kétszer?
Esetleg egyszer, ugyanazt a hibát nem követem el kétszer.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Zavar, ha rágyújtok?
Engem az se zavarna, ha lángolsz!


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Miért lehet a férfiakat sokkal könnyebben pszichoanalizálni?
Mert nem szükséges őket a gyerekkorukba visszavinni. Még ott vannak.


----------



## berkeczbeata83 (2011 Február 16)

Amiket az ember sosem tudna meg, ha nem lennének gyerekei:

- Egy dupla méretű vízágyban elegendő víz van ahhoz, hogy egy 200 négyzetmáteres lakást 12 centi magasságig ellepjen.

- Ha hajlakkot fújsz szőrcicákra és utána át görkorizol vagy rollerezel rajtuk, akkor begyulladnak.

- Ha egy pórázt tekersz a csillár ventillátorára, a ventillátor motor nem lesz elég erős ahhoz, hogy egy 21 kilós batmannek öltözött gyereket megpörgessen.

- Ha fékfolyadékot clorox nevű háztartási tisztítószerrel keversz, akkor rengeteg füstöt kapsz eredményül.

- Bizonyos lego építőelemek sérülés nélkül keresztül tudnak jutni egy négy éves homo sapiens emésztőrendszerén.

- Mindegy mennyi zselét keversz a fürdőmedencébe, nem fogsz tudni járni a vízen.

- A benzintartályba került üveggolyók tömérdek furcsa zajt tudnak okozni vezetés közben.

- A mosógép centrifugálásától a földigiliszták nem elszédülni fognak...

- Az autód kazettás magnója perselynek kicsi.

- Bármennyi wc is van otthonodban az sosem elég!

- A kád lefolyóján még pumpával is nehezen megy le a szar...

- Nincsenek is törhetetlen szemüvegek és poharak

- Ha az ember bedug valamit - pl. egy üveggolyót v. borsószemet - az orrába, akkor az ki tud jönni a száján. És fordítva.

- Folttiszítók nem is viszik ki a hányás foltját a szőnyegből. Az ágyszivacsból sem. A szagát sem veszi el semmi.

- A graffitit a gyermek találta fel.

- Mélyalvás közben is jó a gyermek hallása. Főként, ha a szülők szeretkeznek. - Ha csendben és gyorsan csináljátok, akkor a megérzésére hagyatkozik....


----------



## kulup (2011 Február 16)

Elmés


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Akkor essünk neki!


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Most jön a második.


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Már háromnál járok


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Elérzem a bűvös ötöst.


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Hat,ne ez már hat!


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Hét és még nincs egy hét


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Nyolc? Nekem nyolc!


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Kilenc már majdnem a fele


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Tíz, félidő.Jöhetnek a reklámok


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

11.


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Pont egy tucat


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Vigyázat! Péntekkel együtt rossz ómen!


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

A február fele


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

15.


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Kitartás már mindjárt vége


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Fáradok


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

tizennyócc


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

Egy híján...


----------



## vvv68 (2011 Február 16)

20. Letudva,smile,smile


----------



## Ega (2011 Február 16)

jók ezek az ötletek


----------



## geza2b (2011 Február 16)

Kiváló lehetőség, köszönet érte.


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

Halihó!


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

Majdcsak meglesz!


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

Csak így tovább!


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

remek ötlet!!


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

1. kezdjük


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

2. lassan, de biztosan


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

3. haladok


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

4. előre


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

5. az utamon


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

6. megyek


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

7. amerre


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

8. akarok


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

9. haladok


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

10. de nem egyedül


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

11. velem vannak


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

12. a szeretteim


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

csatlakozom


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

13. a barátaim


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

14. és most már pelucia is


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

15. üdvözöllek


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

szia!


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

16. közös a célunk


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

17. egyre közeledik


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

18. örülök, hogy nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

19. hiszen az ember társas lény


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

le vagyok maradva


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

jujj


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

20. és már ünnepelek


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

21. ez nem verseny


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

csak kövess nyugodtan


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

köszönöm hogy itt lehetek !


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

abc


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

eddig biztattalak, most már lépek tovább
örültem a társaságodnak


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

most a 3.


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

Marcsi0604 írta:


> most a 3.


4.volt ez


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## zoliber987 (2011 Február 16)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

szia!


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

Istenem hol a "20. ?


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

5.................


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

messze a 20, de kitartással elérhető


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

csak gyorsabban töltsön be az oldal


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

19


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

7.....vagy 8 ?


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

Pelucia grattula mindjárt meg lesz !


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

jajj 9.


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

hm... neki már meg van


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

túl a felén..


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

de jó....


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

mindjárt ott vagyok


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

még 5.


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

még 4 kell


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

pill és meg is van


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

már csak 3. kell.


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

2. és meg van


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

ez a 20.
Biiiiiiiiiiiinggggggggggggóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## Marcsi0604 (2011 Február 16)

mehetek a fórumra


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

küzdök...
drukkolok neked is


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Régóta keresek hasonló oldalakat!


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Az a jó, hogy itt van miből választani.


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Lányomnak keresek könyveket!


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Tankönyveket!


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Ez egy kincsesbánya!


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Köszönet jár minden feltöltésér!


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Emberi erőforrás menedzsment érdekel.


----------



## ermindo53 (2011 Február 16)

Meg non-profit gazdálkodás.


----------



## juhaszg (2011 Február 16)

És legyen meg a Te húsz üzeneted!


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

123


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

56165


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

ámen


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

qwertz


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

blabla


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

és már majdnem


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

Tíííz!!!


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

+1


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

és még egy!!!


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

ezzel már 13...


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

Na a szerencsétlen 13on túl vagyok eggyel


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

Most már kettővel


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

ééééés húsz!!!


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 16)

még 7


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 16)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 16)

Sok hiányzik még a 20 -hoz  Jeligeére


----------



## balbram (2011 Február 16)

talán


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

Sziasztok,én is regisztráltam,mert nagyon tetszett az oldal.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

Unom már a telet.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

Jó lenne valami munkát találnom.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

Boldog családba élek,ez nem kis dolog manapság,amikor annyian elválnak.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

Imádom a kisfiam,meg a nagylányom xD


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

A párom már elaludt biztos azóta.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

11 óra 11 perc


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

hú de tuti


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

ez még szebb


----------



## liderc613 (2011 Február 16)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Még nagyon új vagyok itt, ez még csak az első hozzászólásom. Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

egy kis narancs


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

szép szín


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

na a rózsaszín miért nem ment el?


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

ez lesz a 15.


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

biztos lesz még értelmesebb hozzászólásom is,de most csak a 20 várom


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

na még 4.és megyek aludni,holnap meg átböngészem a témákatmde most lusta vagyok rá


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

hoppá elírtam


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

lassan végzek is


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## szaboandi1 (2011 Február 16)

szép álmokat!


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas1


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas2


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas3


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas4


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas5


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas6


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas7


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas8


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas9


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas10


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas11


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas12


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas13


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas14


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas15


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas16


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas17


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas18


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas19


----------



## grinningspring (2011 Február 17)

Felhivas20


----------



## Joco40 (2011 Február 17)

abc


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

*1*

Sziasztok!


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

a második...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

a harmadik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

ez a negyedik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

itt az ötödik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

ez lesz a hatodik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

íme a hetedik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

a nyolcadik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

kilencedik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

el is értem a feléig...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

ez már a tizenegyedik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

tizenkettő...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

13. jó jel...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

nos, ez a tizennegyedik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

és itt jön a tizenötödik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

máris a tizenhatodik...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

tizenhetedik a kedvencem...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

tizennyolcadik legyen...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

ez a tizenkilencedik, ami egy híján húsz...


----------



## freevi (2011 Február 17)

és elérkezett a huszadik...


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1 1/4 csésze liszt


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1/2 csésze barna cukor


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1/4 csésze kristálycukor


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1/2 csésze margarin


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1/2 ek sütőpor vagy szódabikarbóna


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1/4 ek só


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1 tojás


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

1 kk vanília aroma


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

15 dkg csoki


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

A lisztbe belekeverjük a szódabikarbónát és a sót.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

A cukrokat elegyítjük a margarinnal.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

A cukros margarinba beleütjük a tojást és hozzáadjuk a vaníliaaromát.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

Tovább keverjük.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

Hozzáadagoljuk és elkeverjük a lisztet.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

Belekeverjük az apróra vágott csokit.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

Nagy, sütőpapírral bélelt tepsire, egymástól jó messzire kiskanálnyi halmokat rakunk a tésztából (kb. 12 fér egy normál méretű tepsin).


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

A halmokat ellapogatjuk picit, majd a tepsit 180 fokra előmelegített sütőbe helyezzük.


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

Kb. 15 percig sütjük, nem tovább, inkább előbb vegyük ki, mint később!


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

Kis ideig a tepsin pihentetjük, majd rácsra szedve hűtjük.


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cirpedli (2011 Február 17)

és a 20.
cookie recept


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Aha


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Ki is próbáltad már?


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Vagy csak kimásoltad?


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Valahonnan?


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Mert én szívesen ki is próbálnám.


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Főleg, ha látnám egybe.


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Mármint a receptet.


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Miért


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

kell


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

minden


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

ja, aha


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

már látom.


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

mindenképpen várni kell


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

Hát... nem könnyű


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

itt állandó tagnak lenni


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

egyedül


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

csevegni


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

elég buta érzés


----------



## Barnalka (2011 Február 17)

na de mindegy, túl is vagyok rajta


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

abc


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

próbálom


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

megszerezni


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

a tagságomat


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

mivel


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

szeretnék


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

egy


----------



## Agneska1984 (2011 Február 17)

könyvet


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

a


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

b


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

c


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

d


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

e


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

f


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

g


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

én


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

az


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

is


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

tudod


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

hogy


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

egy


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

nemsokára


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

vége


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

könyvet


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

szeretnék


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

ennek


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

be


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

azértlemetlen


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

sze


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

írkálásnak


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

mivel


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

rez


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

bank


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

ni


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

zöld


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

de


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

piros


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

még


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

végeee


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

kell


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)




----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

vagy


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

7


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

hozzá


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

szólás


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

most


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

meg


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

azt


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

sem


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

000


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

tudom


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

20


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

00012


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

hhöö


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

hol a nevem?


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

ki vagyok én?


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

é)


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

kell a kérdezd meg alízt


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

megszerzem


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

még csak 4 :O neeee


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

hm már 5


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

szia agneska


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

...


----------



## Agneska22 (2011 Február 17)

aztakutya


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

..


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

lalalalaaa


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

merész légy, hogy gondolj rá, bátor, hogy megtedd


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

kávé


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

cigi


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

whisky, szigorúan ír


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

fültágító


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

calavera lány tetoválás


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

már csak 2


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

meg van


----------



## skizo (2011 Február 17)

hát még most sem oké


----------



## vidaja (2011 Február 17)

köszikösziköszikiss


----------



## tibibahu (2011 Február 17)

nekem is


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

Vegyes idézeteket fogok közzétenni a 20 hozzászólás eléréséért!  Mindenki boldogítására!


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

1. 
„Lehet, hogy az érzelem annyira erős, hogy a test nem bírja féken tartani. A lélek és az érzések átveszik az irányítást és a test sírni kezd!” (Angyalok városa)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

2.
"-Emberként van nyilvántartva? -Nem... húsos fagyi vagyok." (Ötödik elem)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

3.
"Azt akarom, hogy ragadjon el a hév, hogy lebegj a mámortól, fakadj dalra, lejts dervistáncot, légy eszelősen boldog, vagy legalább légy rá nyitott! A szerelem szenvedély, megszállottság, mely nélkül nem lehet élni. Azt mondom, légy fülig szerelmes; olyat találj, akit őrülten szeretsz, és aki ezt viszonozza! Hogy találhatsz rá? Hagyd az eszed! Hallgass a szívedre!... Az az igazság, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme élni. Ha szerelem nélkül mész végig az úton, akkor egyáltalán nem is éltél. De meg kell próbálnod! Ha nem próbálod meg, nem is éltél... Légy nyitott, ki tudja... becsaphat a villám.” (Ha eljön Joe Black)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

4. 
"Gyűlölöm a szavaidat, a hajadat, s mit érzel
Gyűlölöm ahogy vezetsz, azt is ahogy nézel
Gyűlölöm cipőd, s ha átjár tekinteted tőre
Gyűlöletem oly heves hogy rímet hányok tőle.
Gyűlölöm, ha hazudsz, azt is gyűlölöm, ha nem
Ha miattad nevetek, vagy ha könnyes lesz a szemem.
Gyűlölöm, ha nem hívsz fel, ha nem nézel felém, 
És gyűlölöm, hogy nem gyűlöllek, cseppet sem, szemernyit sem, 
Nem gyűlöllek én." (10 dolog amit utálok benned)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

5.
"Ha te nem volnál, érzéseim csak a régmúlt érzések árnyképei volnának!" (Amelie csodálatos élete)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

6.
"Nem mondom azt, hogy nem tudok nélküled élni. Mert tudok. Csak nem akarok." (Azt beszélik)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

7.
"Mutasd meg azt, ki nem kerget ábrándokat, s én mutatok egy boldog embert.
Ám az ember igazán csak álmában szabad, így van ez rég, s örökre így marad." (Holt költők társasága)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

8.
„A valóság sokkal klasszabb lehet a képzeletnél! 
Az élet néha ködös, néha dögös!
Ha boldog vagy az egész világ New York!
Az álmok fontosak, egy napon mikor nem is kutatsz utánuk, rád találnak!” (Egy hisztérika feljegyzései)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

9.
"Az igazság olyan takaró, ami alól kilóg az ember lába. Az ember hiába rángatja, valamilye mindig kilóg alóla, akárhogy cibálja ,valamilye mindig fázni fog attól fogva, hogy először felsírunk, egész addig, míg utolsót sóhajtunk nem takarja csak az arcunk, amikor szűkölve, nyüszítve sírunk."(Holt költők társasága)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

10.
"A képzelet a lélek szeme." (Joseph Joubert)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

11.
"Ha nincsennek ellenségeid és kritikusaid, akkor nem is vagy igazi egyéniség." 
(Paul Newman)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

12.
Az, aki ismeri a tánc erejét, tudja, milyen az a szeretet, amely öl. (Dzsalal al-din Rúmi)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

13.
A szépség mindenütt ott van, nem rajta múlik, hogy nem látjuk meg. (Rodin)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

14.
A gondolat előtt a szó csak térden állhat. (Beatrice-Térden állva)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

15.
Az életszinvonal olyan mint a léghajó, ha azt akarod hogy emelkedjen, ki kell belőle dobálni mindent, és amikor a legmagasabban vagy akkor jössz rá hogy nem maradt semmid ! ( Hofi )


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

16.
*"Nézek az égen át / begyulladt szemekkel. / Reszket a félhomály, / szeress vagy eressz el." *

(Quimby)


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

17.
*La musique donne une âme à nos coeurs et des ailes à la pensée - Platon*


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

18.
[FONT=&quot]Ha arra születtünk volna, hogy kipattanjunk az ágyból, akkor kenyérpirítóban aludnánk! (Jim Davis)[/FONT]


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

19.
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra." /Weöres Sándor/


----------



## Lana18 (2011 Február 17)

+
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

Ide már régen írtam!


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

A lustaságom eredménye: 3 hónap 18 hsz.


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

Ezen kívül még egy.


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

Míg el nem vesztem a fonalat, megvan a 20. Köszi!


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Köszi !


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

Üdvözlet !


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

Mizu felétek ?


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

Nálunk hideg van .


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

kiss


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

:butt:


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

ez jo kis ikon


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

:55:


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

tüzelünk


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

dolgozunk


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

:cici:


----------



## oromi (2011 Február 17)

vajdasági vagyok


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

Köszönjük ezt a blogot nagyon jo hogy létrehoztátok


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

k


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

ö


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

sz


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

i


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

Az előző üzikben összeolvashatjátok mennyire hálás vagyok ezért a témáért


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 17)

Szép napot köszönjük ezt a blogot


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 17)

Szép napot köszönjük ezt a blogot
Mi is tüzelünk hideg van


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 17)

Szép estét minden tagnak


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

kicsit rossz kedvem van, és az én kutyám nem olyan rossz


----------



## barbi.kata (2011 Február 17)

konyal111 írta:


> keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert



szia!
én ismerek 2 nagyon jó oldalt, és épp most is keresztszemest gyártok


----------



## barbi.kata (2011 Február 17)

keresztszemes:
http://picasaweb.google.com/113328293758420337649
http://uvegmatrica.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=30056612


----------



## barbi.kata (2011 Február 17)

abcd


----------



## barbi.kata (2011 Február 17)

még5


----------



## barbi.kata (2011 Február 17)

öö vagyis már 5 ami mostmár 6


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

még 15 hozzászólás...


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

még 14 hozzászólás...


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

még 13 hozzászólás...


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)




----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)




----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

:cici:


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

:..:


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

:8:


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

\\m/


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

:4:


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

:6:


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

néééééééégy


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

háááárom


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

kettő:44:


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

ez a 20. köszönöm a topic indítójának


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

hmm talán kell egy 21. is


----------



## szabomazsi (2011 Február 17)

*20*

Csak tudnám, így hogyan lesz meg a 20kiss


----------



## szabomazsi (2011 Február 17)

*nem vagyok*

Nem vagyok telhetetlen nekem a 20 is elég lenne.


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

:d


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

valaki még akinek a 20-as kell?


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

tetszik a fórum, sok érdekes dolog van rajta


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

:$ :d


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

tizenöt


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

tizennégy


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

tizenhárom


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

tizenkettő


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

tizentizen tizen izéé nemtudom mennyi


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

na még 10


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

már több mint fele megvan


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

hamarosan meglesz


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

már csak egypár van vissza


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*Ez egy üzenet a liftből*

Hanyadik a húszhoz vivő úton?


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*Vajh?*

Honnan sejthető hányszor kell még írnom mire


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*zavar*

magamat és másokat zavarok


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*azért*

megmagyarázhatná valaki, kinek jó e szabály


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*No és persze*

minek? Fecsegünk, hogy tagok legyünk


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*nem elegendő*

beszélni, ha mondandóm van?


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*persze*

most nincsen


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*Ha valaki*

oly szerencsétlen, hogy olvassa ezt


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*rájött az*

már maga is, hogy időnket vesztegetjük mindketten


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*inkább*

olvasnék mint írnék


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*olvasnék én valami ebookból*

de nem lehet, ebugatta!


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

már csak 6


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

én se értem ezt a szabályt,


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

amúgy te már 33-at írtál


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

én még csak 17-et


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

de már ez a 18-adik


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

Egy ember betelefonál a rendőrségre:
- Halló rendőrség? - Kérem, jöjjenek azonnal a Rezeda utca 8-ba, mert betörő van a lakásban!
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem kérdeztem tőle.


----------



## jujjte (2011 Február 17)

Verekedésnél hiába van túlerőben az ellenfél, nyugodtan vesd magad közéjük, egyszerre mindig csak egy fog megtámadni, a többi addig jobbra-balra ugrál a szoba másik felében.


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

start


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

20-1


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

reggeli


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

reggelig


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

hol


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

holnap


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

holnapután


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

cica


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

cicuka


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

cicu-micu


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

Fincsi narancs reggel jó


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

a kakao meg este,


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

töröm,töröm


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

a mákot,sütök vele


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

kalácsot,
tisztitom


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

a mogyorót,


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

annak adom,aki jó!


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

33333333333333333333


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

22222222222222222222


----------



## Gretasz (2011 Február 18)

Szerbusztok! Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Tiborka122 (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!

a

Szuper oldal!

Van valakinek Roland e-600-as szintije?

Sok szintim volt már yamaha,korg stb, de a rolandosok tudnak hangszert csinálni

Megvan valakinek a roland e-600 használati utasítása?

Megvan valakinek a republic ezer kincs ezer nyár midi nóta?


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

szorgos kis méhecskék...


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

Bagdadban


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

ülnek az arabok


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

az ablakban


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

száraz teveszrt


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

repít a szél


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

az egyik arab


----------



## hakatapotata (2011 Február 18)

így mesél


----------



## Kritt (2011 Február 18)

nehezebb, mint gondoltam


----------



## Kritt (2011 Február 18)

azért ez az arabos bagdados nóta felvidítoot, rég nem jutott az eszembe


----------



## Kritt (2011 Február 18)

Ali Baba vígan él, tevegel a teve tetején. A szemébe nem süt a nap. Nincsen nála boldogabb!


----------



## Kritt (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Mekkora?*

Kanada területe: 9.984.670 km2, lakossága: 32 960 400 fő (becsült, 2007)

Magyarország területe: 93 036 km2, lakossága: 9 994 000 fő (becsült, 2010)

Atya ég! Mekkora? Ha jól számolom, Magyarország 107,32-ször "fér" bele... :656:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm a tájékoztatást az elérni kívánt hozzászólások "megszerzésének" tekintetében!


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*gasztronómia*

A magyar konyha

A magyar konyha a magyar kultúra egyik kiemelkedő különlegessége, még ha nem is tartozik a legegészségesebbek közé. Az ételek elkészítésének alapanyaga a hagyma, a paprika és az olaj (korábban a zsír). A fogásokat gyakran paprikával ízesítik, egészben vagy porrá őrölt formájában – ami magyar találmány. Nemzetközileg a gulyás, a pörkölt, a paprikáskrumpli és a lecsó a legismertebb magyar étel. A halászlé különböző fajtájú halak, hagyma, paprika gazdag keveréke. Egyéb jellegzetes ételek: paprikás csirke, libamáj. A tejföl gyakran használatos az erőteljes ízekhez könnyítésnek. Az édességek között jellegzetes a dobostorta,a rigójancsi, a rétes (tésztarétegek különböző töltelékkel: almás, cseresznyés, mákos, túrós és egy valamivel ritkább változat, a tökös-mákos), hagyományos és Gundel-palacsinta, szilvás gombóc, somlói galuska és gesztenyepüré.

Érdekes pékáru a kifli, amely nevét a német Kipferl után kapta, és ritka péksütemény a világon. Említésre méltó még a langalló vagy kenyérlángos, amely szintén magyar jellegzetesség; napjainkban újra divatba jött.

Forrás: Wikipédia

Egyre leterjedtebb a házilag sütött kenyér (nem kemencében, hanem kenyérsütő gépben). Talán azért mert hamarosan 400 Ft lesz 1 kg kenyér...?:4:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Hungarikum 1*

A hungarikum különleges, egyedi, jellegzetes, csak Magyarországra jellemző dolog, amelyről a magyarok ismertek a világban. A hungarikumok közé tartozhat egy magyar feltaláló vagy alkotó műve, egy magyar termék, az őshonos vagy nemesített állatok és növények, a népművészet, a zene, a nyelv és a magyar irodalom. E jelzőt esetenként alkalmazzák társadalmi vagy közéleti jelenségekre is.

A hungarikum nem magyar találmány, hiszen létezik külföldi - sokszor kétséges minőségű - megfelelője bőséggel. A legtöbb nemzet gyűjti is a önazonosságához kapcsolódó anyagokat, melyet patriotikum néven neveznek. Ennek megfelelően az érintett nemzetek vonatkozásában lehet szó például polonikumról, germanikumról, italikumról. :..:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Hungarikum 2*

Magyarországon a besorolást hivatalosan eddig nem szabályozták, ezért két megközelítés alapján lehet hungarikumnak tekinteni valamit. Az egyik szerint a nem magyarok, mit gondolnak magyarnak, illetve a magyarok mit gondolnak a sajátjuknak a rájuk jellemző kizárólagosan magyar vonatkozású terméknek, jelenségnek, eredménynek stb. Vannak világszerte közismert hungarikumok, melyekkel azonosítják a magyarokat, ilyen például a Gulyás és a Csárdás.


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Üdvözlet


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Most


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Regisztráltam


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Erre az oldalra


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

És, hogy


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Meg legyen


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

A lehetőségem


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

A fórum


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Használatához


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Ezért most


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Gyorsan


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Hungarikum 3*

Arról, hogy a körébe mit kell kötelezően sorolni, még nem született szabályozás, de a hungarikumok védelmére a 77/2008. (VI. 13.) OGY határozat megszületett. A szabályozás alapján a hungarikumok megőrzendő, egyedülálló nemzeti értéket képviselnek és a mindenkori magyar Kormány kétévente ad tájékoztatást az Országgyűlésnek a helyzetükről.


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Szeretnék


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Hungarikum 4*

A hungarikumok hivatalos kijelölésére is születtek lépések, hiszen átmeneti nemzeti oltalommal rendelkezik 11 élelmiszer és a Hagyományok-Ízek-Régiók program keretében 309 termék került be a Magyarország hagyományos és tájjellegű mezőgazdasági termékei közé, valamint 2000-ben megalakult Hungaricum Klub.


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Hozzászólni


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

20 alkalommal.


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

A türelmeteket


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

És a megértéseteket!


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Szép napot!


----------



## Balazs1978 (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Hungaricum Klub*

A *Hungaricum Klubot* négy vállalat – a Herendi Porcelánmanufaktúra Rt., a Pick Szeged Rt., a Tokaj Kereskedőház Rt. és a Zwack Unicum Rt. – alapította 2000-ben. Az előkelő klub alapítóinak szándéka szerint csak olyan terméket vesznek fel tagjaik közé, mely jellegzetesen magyar, nemzetközileg ismert, keresett és tudják is róla, hogy honnan származik. Az eredeti termékek köre 2003-ban bővült először a halasi csipkével, majd 2006-ban, a Pető András professzor konduktív nevelési rendszerével. :!:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*A klub tagjai és termékei*


# Kiskunhalasi Halasi Csipke Alapítvány, Halasi csipke
# Herendi Porcelánmanifaktúra Rt., Herendi porcelán,
# Pető Intézet, Pető-módszerek
# Pick Szeged Rt., Pick szalámi,
# Tokaj Kereskedőház Rt., Tokaji aszú
# Zwack Unikum Rt., Unicum


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász*

A csabai kolbász (vagy csabai vastagkolbász) meghatározott alapanyagokból készült, hivatalosan csak a Békéscsaba és Gyula területén belül előállított, fűszeres, paprikás kolbászféleség. Egy híres hungarikum, az Európai Unió által földrajzi árujelzővel eredetvédett jellegzetes háziipari termék, amely Békéscsabáról és környékéről származik. Bel-és külföldön egyaránt népszerű, ezt segíti a minden évben erre a termékre alapozott Csabai kolbászfesztivál, amely rengeteg látogatót vonz.


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász 2*

A csabai kolbász nem olyan régen kialakult élelmiszer, mindössze az 1890-es évektől számíthatjuk első megjelenését. Egyszerűen azért, mert addig olyan kevés sertést tartottak a csabaiak, ami elégtelen mennyiség volt a disznóvágásokhoz. Csupán a századforduló után találkozunk már a leírásával, mikor is elkezdett híressé válni, terjedni. Ehhez szükségesek voltak a kedvező természeti adottságok, az állattartás kedvező lehetőségei, illetve az itt élő magyar és tót parasztok szokásai.


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász 3*

Az első világháború után nyíltak meg az új lehetőségek, mikortól is általánossá vált a hússertés tartása az addigi egyeduralkodó mangalica helyett. A két világháború közt élte első reneszánszát, ebben a korban tett szert országos hírére. A második világháború után az államosítások után készítése már nem háziipari körülmények között, hanem iparszerűen történt orosházi, gyulai, békéscsabai, illetve budapesti üzemekben. Mindazonáltal a város környékén és a környező falvakban a lakosság mindvégig házi körülmények között készítette.


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász 4*

Az 1990-es években kultusza újra feléledt, a Csabai Kolbászklub 1998. január 30-ai megalapítása után minden évben megrendezésre került a kolbászfesztivál, így a hagyományok ápolása és marketing is új lendületet vett. Azóta Magyarország egyik legnépszerűbb gasztronómiai ünnepévé vált az esemény.

A 2000-es évek elején megkapta a hungarikum besorolást, majd 2010-ben az Európai Unió is földrajzi árujelzővel eredetvédett termékké nyilvánította, ennek révén a termék nevét vagy földrajzi megjelölését más nem használhatja.


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász 5*

A hivatalos eredetvédelem szerint csak Békéscsaba és Gyula környékén előállított kolbászt lehet Csabai márkanévvel illetni. Zömében az különbözteti meg a többi Magyarországon készített kolbásztól, hogy több paprikát tesznek bele, és speciálisan füstölik. A paprika annyira lényeges elem, hogy bár kerül bele só, köménymag és fokhagyma is, de egyik sem mehet a paprika rovására. Nem csak csípős, hanem csemegepaprikát is kell beletenni, hogy szép színe legyen. :9:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász 6*

Amitől csabai a Csabai:

* csak sertéshúsból készülhet, olyan disznó húsából, amelyet legalább 135 kg-ra hizlaltak fel
* az állat minden részéből kell hozzáadni, a szalonnát külön adagolva
* csak sertésbélbe (vékonybél) lehet tölteni
* sok paprika hozzáadása
* füstölés


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász 7*

A csabai kolbász vörösesbarna színű, rúd alakú készítmény. A rudak átmérője 4-5 cm, hosszúságuk 45-50 cm lehet, bár erre nincs teljesen érvényes szabály. Kisebb méretű párokat is készítenek, azok átmérője 3,5-3,8 cm, hosszúságuk 25 cm. Szárítás, füstölés után a felülete száraz tapintású. Ha felvágjuk, a színe a paprikától jellemzően piros, jól látható hús-és szalonnaszemcsékből áll.

A város környékéről kirajzott telepesek által alapított falvak (Kétsoprony, Ambrózfalva, Medgyesegyháza) lakói is a csabaihoz nagyon hasonló kolbászféleséget készítenek, az azonban jogilag nem minősül csabai kolbásznak, hiszen nem a két város közigazgatási területén belül készítették. Elkészítésében teljes a hasonlóság, hiszen a felhasznált anyagok és az elkészítés módja azonos.


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Csabai kolbász recept*

:33:

100 kg késztermékhez általában 135-140 kg sertéshúst, sertés hasi szalonnát használnak. Fűszerezéséhez 1,2-1,8 kg édes-nemes pirospaprikát és erős, úgynevezett rózsapaprikát, valamint fokhagymát, konyhasót és durvára őrölt köménymagot adagolnak. A hagyományos elkészítés szerint több fűszert a csabai kolbász nem tűr el.
(És mindez pokolian finom!!!! )


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

Bár már nem ott élek, de jómagam is Békéscsabán éltem majdnem 43 évig, s rengeteg finom kolbászt fogyasztottam, nagy élvezettel. :razz:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*talán meglesz a bűvös 20...*

Talán ezek után már megkapom a következő "fokozatot"?


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Mégegy Csabai házikolbász recept*

A 2000. évi millenniumi Csabai Kolbászfesztiválon
Fő- és Életmű Díjat kapott Krajcsó Pál békéscsabai hentesmester 
receptje a
VALÓDI CSABAI HÁZIKOLBÁSZ
készítéséhez
Hozzávalók:
10 kg sertéshús vegyesen (comb, lapocka, tarja, dagadó), ha nem elég zsíros, akkor kevés húsos szalonnával kiegészítjük. Legjobb a 150 kg-nál nehezebb, egy évesnél idősebb Mangalica-Berkshire, keresztezett sertés.
20 dkg édes, őrölt, házi paprika, 5 dkg erős, őrölt, házi paprika, 24 dkg asztali só, 3 dkg apróra vágott foghagyma, 2 dkg fűszerkömény (egész)

A legjobb a vastag csabai kolbász készítésére a Karácsony előtti, már hideg idő. A korán reggel levágott disznót megperzseljük, tisztára mossuk, felbontjuk részeire, majd bevisszük egy disznóvágó asztalra. Kicsontozzuk, a húst kis kézi hajtású gépen, 6 mm-es tárcsán megdaráljuk és a fent leírt fűszerekkel még melegen összegyúrjuk. (Ilyenkor jobb a hús kötőereje, jobban összetart!) Gyúrás után kivisszük a hidegre, nagyon tiszta asztallapra terítjük széjjel, 10 cm vastagon. Amikor a hús már hideg, visszavisszük és 10-es, 20-as géppel, ami már tölcsérrel van ellátva, sertés vastagbélbe töltjük és bekötjük úgy, hogy minden szálat külön-külön füstölő botokra helyezhessünk. Majd a kamrában lévő kolbászállványra helyezzük. A kamra huzatos és plusz 6 foknál melegebb ne legyen! 48 óra múlva visszük a szellős füstölőbe, vagy szabadkéménybe. Hat napon át, lassan füstöljük, száraz bükkfa fűrészporral, arra nagyon vigyázva, hogy plusz 12 C foknál ne legyen magasabb a hőmérséklet! Füstölés után bevisszük a kamrába, ahol plusz 18 foknál érik. Három hónap alatt teljesen beérik a finom, valódi csabai vastag házikolbász. 

Ez pedig a ráadás:
* Cigányka / cigánka*
Talán a legspeciálisabb csabai disznótoros étel. Nevét onnan kapta, hogy a 19. században még a májat el nem fogyasztó csabai gazdák a kolduló cigányasszonyoknak (cigánka) adták. Majd később rájöttek: ha a májat megdaráljál, hozzáadnak azonos mennyiségű bekevert kolbászhúst, egy tojást, kevés abált szalonnát, apróra vágott vöröshagymát, esetleg egy kevés főtt rizst, ezt összekeverik és a tölteléket a háj hártyájába tekerve, göngyölve töltött káposzta nagyságú, de laposabb táskákat készítenek. Ezeket zsiradékban kisütik és hagymás tört krumplival csodálatos étel.


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

a lehetőséget..


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

hogy megszerezzem..


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Töltött káposzta csabai módra*

Töltött káposzta / sárma

Fél kilónyi már bekevert kolbászhúshoz (ez a lényege!) fél marék megmosott rizst, 1 tojást, késhegynyi őrölt fekete borsot, és kis sót tesznek, összekeverik és a hordós fejeskáposzta puha leveleibe tekerik. Nagy fazékban, aprókáposztával együtt, vízzel felöntve főzik, majd zsírral, liszttel, paprikával, vöröshagymás rántással berántják. Ha felforrt, tejfelezik és tálalják. :656:


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Jaminai töltött hús, hagymás tört burgonyával*

Békéscsaba kertvárosi részét Jaminának nevezik...

Hozzávalók:
Sertés karaj 140 dkg, sertés lapocka 30 dkg, sertés comb 10 dkg, füstölt szalonna 10 dkg, fűszerpaprika (édes), fűszerpaprika (erős), só, fokhagyma, köménymag, olaj, burgonya, vöröshagyma, liszt.

A kicsontozott sertés karajt előkészítjük 14-15 dkg-os nyitott szeletet vágunk, lazítjuk, elkészítjük a tölteléket, a sertés lapockát, sertés combot ledaráljuk, kockára vágott füstölt szalonnát belekeverjük a darált húsba. Ízesítjük az édes és erős fűszerpaprikával, sóval, darált fokhagymával, köménymaggal, majd a nyitott szeletbe töltjük, paprikás lisztbe mártva forró olajban sütjük. A burgonyából hagyományos hagymás törtburgonyát készítünk.

:idea:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Desszert*

Szilvalekváros kifli

Hozzávalók:
Élesztő 2,5 dkg, tej 0,25 l, liszt 40 dkg, cukor 5 dkg, só, zsír, porcukor, szilvalekvár

Élesztővel, liszttel és tejjel kovászt készítünk. Melegre tesszük, és kelni hagyjuk. Lisztet, cukrot, tejet, sót és megkelt kovászt összekeverve hólyagosra verjük. 1,5-2 órára melegre tesszük kelni. Ha a tészta megkelt, és zsírral vékonyra megkenjük, majd összehajtogatjuk, újra kinyújtjuk, s megint megkenjük. A műveletet háromszor megismételjük. Az utolsó nyújtás után háromszögletű darabokra vágjuk, és szilvalekvárral megöltjük, kifli-alakúra formázzuk. Sütőben sütjük.:razz:


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Desszert 2*

Almás rétes

Hozzávalók:
Alma (rétesalma) 2 kg, porcukor, dióbél, zsemlemorzsa, őrölt fahéj, mazsola, olaj, citromhéj, réteslap.

Az olajjal megkent réteslapot megszórjuk szitált zsemlemorzsával és darált dióval. Ráhelyezzük a reszelt rétesalmát, majd cukorral, fahéjjal, mazsolával és reszelt citromhéjjal megszórjuk, végül a tésztát felcsavarjuk, olajjal megkenjük a tetejét, sütőben sütjük. Tálaláskor fahéjas porcukorral megszórjuk, szeleteljük.


----------



## szabi64 (2011 Február 18)

*Desszert 3*

Brindzás haluska / brindzovie haluske

A nyolcvan dkg lisztet 6 tojással, némi sóval egy megfelelő tálban simára összegyúrjuk, majd 3 cipót csinálunk belőle, melyeket egyenként nyújtófával 2 mm vastagra kinyújtjuk. Az így kapott tésztalapot 6-8 mm szélesre felvágjuk. Forró lobogó vízben kifőzzük, leszűrjük és egy tálban a hozzáadott 20 dkg zsírral jól összekeverjük. A 60 dkg brindzát, (melynek Békéscsabán egy speciális száraz változatát használják!) fél liter tejfellel összekeverve egy tepsiben rétegesen a tésztára rakjuk. Tetejére akár szalonna darabkákat is tehetünk. A tetejét sütőben pirosra pirítjuk. :!:


----------



## GabyBand (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!!
Kűldök nektek egy nagyon finom sajtos pogi receptet.


----------



## GabyBand (2011 Február 18)

Vagyis,itt tudjátok megnézni,nagyon fini.
http://szenti.info/receptek/?p=92 nincs odaírva,de
190 fokon,előmelegített sütőben kell sütni.


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Adrienn vagyok


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

van egy sziámi cicám, akit Bettinek hívnak


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

van egy palotapincsim, akit Manónak hívnak


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

és egy husky kutyusom akit Ladynek hívnak


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

nagyon szeretek olvasni, főleg romantikus regényeket


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

kedvenceim: Nora Roberts, Julia Quinn, Kinley McGregor


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

A *Sziámi macska* egy kedvelt macskafajta, amely a Távol-Keletről származik. Nevüket Sziámról, a mai Thaiföldről kapták. Az első példányt Peter Simon Pallas német természettudós pillantotta meg először és írta le, 1794-es Kaszpi-tengeri expediciója során. A macskák az 1870-1880-as években kerültek Angliába. A történetírók szerint Sir Owen Gould brit nagykövet, aki V. Rama sziámi király mellett teljesített szolgálatot, figyelt fel rájuk először 1884-ben.[1] Két csokoládészínű példányt Pho és Mia nevű cicákat, hazavitt Angliába, és az egyik macska leszármazottja az 1888-as londoni macskakiállításon a Crystal Palace-ban, elnyerte "A legszebb macska" címet. Különleges színeivel és alkatával nagy feltűnést keltett a 19. századi Angliában. A szakértők sem tudnak megegyezni abban, hogy a sziámi macska mutáció eredménye-e vagy a nyugat afrikai aranymacska leszármazottja. Tartásuk kezdetekben csak a gazdagok kiváltsága volt, egzotikumként kezelték őket és nagyon elkényeztették. Az első fajtát hivatalosan 1900-ban jegyezték be. Angol elnevezése siamese, német neve Siamkatze, franciául siamois-nak hívják.


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

A *szibériai husky* a munkakutyák (szánhúzás, teherhordás, vadászat) közé tartozik, közepes méretű, Kelet-Szibériából származik. Onnan elterjedt Alaszkában és Kanadában is. Szőrzete vastag, szagtalan, évente kétszer igen erősen vedlik, színe ordas vagy szürkés, nemritkán ezüstös színű. Mérsékelten tömör felépítésű és dús szőrzetű teste, álló füle és bozontos farka is északi származásra utal. Jellegzetes testtartása meglehetősen könnyed. Eredeti funkciója szerint hámban kiválóan dolgozik, könnyű terhet közepes sebességgel, hatalmas távolságokra elhúz. Testalkata és formája híven tükrözi eredendő erejét, sebességét, állóképességét. Kissé ferde szemeinek élénk és barátságos kifejezése a jó társ alkalmazkodó tulajdonságaira utal. Tenyésztői igen nagyra tartják.


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

*Mennyi?*
1+5?
2+4?
3+3?
4+2?
5+1?

Ismételd magadban a 6-os számot annyiszor, ahányszor tudod 15 másodpercig, majd menj lejjebb!!

GYORSAN MONDJ EGY ZÖLDSÉGET!!


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

sárgarépa?


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

*Mennyi?*
15+6?
3+56?
9+2?
12+53?
75+26?
25+52?
63+32?

Nehezebb fejben számolni, de ebben rejlik az igazi feladat, úgyhogy folytasd..
123+5?

GYORSAN GONDOLJ EGY SZERSZÁMRA ÉS EGY SZÍNRE!


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

123


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Piros kalapács...!?!?!?!


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

*4.* Renata apjának 5 lánya van.
1. - Kach
2. - Kech
3. - Kich
4. - ????
5. - Kuch

Hogyan hívják a negyedik leányzót?
Gyorsan mondd meg !!!!


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

kalapács kék


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Renáta


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

Koch


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)




----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Egy versenyen veszel részt. Lehagyod a másodikat.
Hányadik helyen végzel?


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

ez már a 6.


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

húú, de lassan gyűlnek


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Ha szerinted az első akkor elrontottad Ha lehagyod a 2. helyezettet, akkor te veszed át az ő helyét.


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

éljen a péntek


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Lehagyod az utolsót. Hányadik helyre érkezel ?


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

Ha azt válaszoltad, hogy utolsó előtti, még 1-szer elrontottad.
Hogy tudnád már lehagyni az utolsót ? ? Ha mögötte voltál, nem lehet az utolsó !!


----------



## Adry0021 (2011 Február 18)

vége


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

Juli néni, Kati néni


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

letyepetye lepetye


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

Üldögélnek a sarokban


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

Jár a nyelvük


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

mint a rokka


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

letyepetye lepetye
Bárki inge


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

rokolyája


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

letyepetye lepetye
Lyukat vágnak


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

közepébe


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

Kitűzik


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

a ház elébe
letyepetye lepetye


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

és az utolsó


----------



## hzsusza (2011 Február 18)

+1


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 18)

+2 ha már tromfolni kell


----------



## Vicuka4 (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Akkor legyen egy húszsoros vers József Attilától, így legalább nem ökörségeket írok be a fórumba.
József Attila: Nem emel föl:
Nem emel föl már senki sem,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

belenehezültem a sárba.


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Fogadj fiadnak, Istenem,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

hogy ne legyek kegyetlen árva.


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Fogj össze, formáló alak,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

s amire kényszerítnek engem,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

hogy valljalak, tagadjalak,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

segíts meg mindkét szükségemben.


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Tudod, szivem mily kisgyerek -


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

ne viszonozd a tagadásom;


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

ne vakítsd meg a lelkemet,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

néha engedd, hogy mennybe lásson.


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Kinek mindegy volt már a kín,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

hisz gondjaid magamra vettem,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

az árnyékvilág árkain


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

most már te őrködj énfelettem.


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Intsd meg mind, kiket szeretek,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

hogy legyenek jobb szívvel hozzám.


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

Vizsgáld meg az én ügyemet,


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

mielőtt magam feláldoznám. (1938. február)


----------



## Qqcs1974 (2011 Február 18)

Nincsen apám se anyám


----------



## Qqcs1974 (2011 Február 18)

Se Istenem, se hazám


----------



## Qqcs1974 (2011 Február 18)

Se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm


----------



## tunde373 (2011 Február 18)

hzsusza írta:


> rokolyája


kinek a rokolyaja


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 18)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## alpyjimmy (2011 Február 18)

szép estét mindenkinek,remélem értékes dolgokhoz juthatok a felhasználók jóvoltából.


----------



## alpyjimmy (2011 Február 18)

Segítettből segítő lesz.


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*Sok kedvenc tema van az oldalon*

Sok kedvenc tema van az oldalon, ammit mas oldalokan nem talalok koszonom a lehetoseget


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

Jean Paul Belmondo


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

A Bajhozo amit nem talaltam kozs.


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

Rioi kaland kozs.


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

Kifulladasig.


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

Szeretnem az oszest de nem talalom


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

edig 26 dr. szereztem be


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

Ha joltudom 78 filmje van


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

van amit keresgelni


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

de megeri


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*2000 Színészek (Les Acteurs) ami meg nincs meg*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1999 Talán (Peut-être)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1996 Désiré*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1992 Idegen a házban (L’Inconnu dans la maison)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1980 Szabadlábon Velencében (Le Guignolo)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1977 Az állat (L’Animal)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1964 Embervadászat / Férfivadászat (La Chasse à l'homme)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1963 Őrült tenger (Mare matto)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1960 A francia nő és a szerelem (La Française et l'amour)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1961 Egy bizonyos Rocca (Un nommé La Rocca)*


----------



## papppety (2011 Február 19)

*1962 A besúgó / A spicli (Le Doulos)*


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

nekem is kéne


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Que la bete meure (1969)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Á l'intérieur (2007)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Thriller – en grym film (1974)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Man From Deep River (1972)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

The House Is Black (1963)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Peeping Tom (1960)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia (1974)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

The Man Who Fell To Earth (1976)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

The Silent Partner (1978)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Zardoz (1974)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

The Deep (1977)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

The Big Red One (1980)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Electra Glide in Blue (1973)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Prince of the City (1981)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Hamis Retikül Ninják (1984)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Last Chants for a Slow Dance (1977)


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Halálos csók


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

A hölgy egy kissé bogaras


----------



## Hachiko (2011 Február 19)

Sziámi macska


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Szia


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Hachiko írta:


> Sziámi macska


Van házi


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Az őszinteség az egyetlen, ami ebben a kegyetlen világban jó irányt mutat.


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Mire való ez az egész élet, ha nem arra, hogy az ember jól érezze magát?


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

hahó


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

gyűjtésben...


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

hej, rege rejtem


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

tűzön, vízen


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

szia, semmi konkrét, csak a húszért hajtok...


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

egy a szív


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

egy a vér


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

egy a lét


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

ez a tét


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

huj huj hajrá


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

buda dh nélkül


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

páli vagy szanszkrit


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

Üdv!


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

Aldás!


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

A helyett Á


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

Még öt


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

íjat feszíts


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

röpüljön


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

célt érjen


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

csudaszarvas írta:


> Üdv!


Üdv!


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

nézzük...


----------



## csudaszarvas (2011 Február 19)

még egy


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Köszönet!


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Becsületen nyugszik a pusztai békesség


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Még 11


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Nem a szervezés és nem az üzemek termelése a legfontosabb dolog valamely ország vagy nép életében. Hanem az erkölcs. Mert ahol ez nincs, ott semmi sincs.
Wass Albert


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

A gyerekek kifinomult érzékkel és természetes intelligenciával vannak megáldva, és okos dolog meghallgatni őket.


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Egy új emberke, ki nem is beszél még,
Hogyan érti meg mosolyom beszédét?
Hogy érzi meg, - hisz csak egy éve ember! -
Hogy a szeretet szólítja szememben!
Ó milyen titok, milyen csodaszép ez!
Egy csöpp agy, mely még gondolni se képes,
A szeretetet már fel tudja fogni
S a mosolyra vissza tud mosolyogni!


----------



## Pubi001 (2011 Február 19)

Tiszteld őseidet, mert rajtok keresztül nyertél életet és örököltél Istent és Hazát.
Wass Albert


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Sokszor a gyermekek mutatnak nekünk példát.


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

"Csak a gyerekek tudják pontosan, mi folyik a világon. Jobban látnak, mint a felnőttek, jobban hisznek, őszinték, és mindig, de mindig megmondják, hol a helyünk."
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Minden lány egy kicsikét királylány,
minden Fiú kicsit hős lovag.
A Lány trónol Álomország trónján,
a Fiú képzel kardot és lovat. Fodor Ákos


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

A fecske nem ember, mégis visszavágyik a szülőföldére. Ha nem vágyakozna, nem térne vissza. (...) Az ember is csak egy helyen van otthon, másutt mindenütt idegen. Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Rossz időket érünk,
Rossz csillagok járnak.
Isten ója nagy csapástól
Mi magyar hazánkat! - Arany János


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Hogy a múltad nélkül nem lehet jövőd, 
Mert a jövődnek értelmet a múltad ad, 
És neked is tenned kell valamit azért, 
Hogy magyarnak nevezhesd önmagad.  Ismerős Arcok


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Bizalmam az ősi erényben
Hiszem, hogy vélünk az Isten
Hiszem, hogy lesz feltámadás
Az idő kezdete óta regéket mesélnek róla
Milyen szép is az én Hazám.  Kárpátia


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

"Ne hajolj meg a sors előtt, csak azért, mert az úgy kívánja. Célod van, s aki ismeri a célt, merje birtokolni a rávezető eszközöket is. Ha mégis elgyöngülnél a cél előtt, fordulj a szívedhez tanácsért. Egy kis késlekedés nem árt: ami hamar áll elő, hamar a semmibe vész. Nincs jobb társ az erős szívnél, mely a kellő pillanatban átsegít a bajokon. Élj a szív törvénye szerint! Akinek célja: a helyes élet – annak eszköze: az emberség." Tatiosz


----------



## Ena69 (2011 Február 19)

Mi azért vagyunk itt a földön, hogy másoknak segítsünk, hogy mások miért vannak azt nem tudom.


----------



## Tapadli (2011 Február 19)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget *zsuzsanna03. 
*Nagyon fontos lenne a szakdolgozatomhoz néhány könyv,amit csak itt találtam meg. Úgyhogy várom a 48 órát.


----------



## ildik79 (2011 Február 19)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

a


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

b


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

c


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

d


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

e


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

f


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

g


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

h


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

j


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

k


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

Lll


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

m


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

nnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

ooo


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

pp


----------



## akbaa (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## akbaa (2011 Február 19)

19


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

qq


----------



## Calvin79 (2011 Február 19)

rrr


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

Egy


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

napon


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

mikor


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

Micimackónak


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

semmi


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

dolga


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

nem akadt


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

eszébe


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

jutott


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

hogy tenni


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

kéne


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

valami


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

nagyon


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

fontosat


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

elment


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

tehát


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

Malackához


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

hogy meglesse


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

mit


----------



## teddyde (2011 Február 19)

csinál


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

Helló mindenki


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

kétszer kettő néha öt


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

csiribiri csiribiri


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

zabszalma


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

négy csillag


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

közt alszom ma


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

csiribiri csiribiri bojtorján


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

lélek


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

lép


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

a lajtorján


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

hulla pelyhes


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

fehér hó


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

jöjj el


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

kedves


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

abc


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

nagyon köszi


----------



## atreusz (2011 Február 19)

télapó


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

szép napot


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

karácsony


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

jó estét


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

ma nagyon hideg van


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

ti jól vagytok


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

irány canada


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

minden jót


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

sokan vagytok kint


----------



## goggantyu (2011 Február 19)

*nekem is van kutyám*



HorvyTM írta:


> van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom


Nekem 2 Bichon Havaneise kis kutyám van. Sajnos idősek, már elmúltak 10 évesek, de nagyon szereti az egész család őket


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

jó kint


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

én is szétnéznék egyszer


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

sziasztok mindenkinek!


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

nehéz kijutni ?


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

milyen az idő kint ?


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

itthon rossz


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

nehéz elhejezkedni?


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

majd később talán


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

sok sikert mindenkinek kint


----------



## htibor78 (2011 Február 19)

szép napot


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 19)

Bizonyos képek nagyon szépek, viszont vannak, melyek taszítóak!Szerintem


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

kertésze


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

leszek


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

fát


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

nevelek


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

kelő


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

nappal


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

Érdekes oldal ez.


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

én


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

Az ember magával jól elbeszélget.


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

is


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

na


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

de


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

a topic fakultativ... másokkal is lehet beszélgetni


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

álljunk


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

be


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

a sorba


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

kelek


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

még új vagyok


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

nem


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

törődök


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

semmi


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

mással


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

ha


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

csak


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

kinek


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

a


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

beojtott


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

virággal


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

szeme


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

sáláláláááá


----------



## rbari (2011 Február 19)

lálá lááááá


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

ragyogott


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

fönn


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

fölött


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

égi


----------



## simo.hajnalka (2011 Február 19)

fényben


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

*kérdés*

Jólértem, hogy ide azt lehet írni amit akarok?


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

nem bánom, akkor had menjen


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

a helyzet az, hogy jó lenne ez az oldal


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

csak ezt a 20 hozzászólást nem értem


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

főleg azért nem


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

mert ha ide eleve bármit beírhatok


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

és minden amit beírok az számít


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

akkor tök lényegtelen


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

ezzel csak pazarolják a tagok idejét


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

persze ez biztos jó valakinek


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

miért nem lehet csak simán teljes tag lenni?


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

bár még mindig jobb így


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

legalább ingyenes


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

hogy valaki el fogja-e majd olvasni ezt


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

érdekelne egy pár dolog


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

ezen az oldalon


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

például, hogy gyorsabb lesz-e


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

az oldal a jövőben. most is 2x kellett frissíteni a kapcsolatot


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

már 5x, komolyan lassú az oldal.


----------



## 5chee (2011 Február 19)

kicsit türelmetlen vagyok...


----------



## natian (2011 Február 19)

jómagam is kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## natian (2011 Február 19)

hogy derűsebb legyen a várakozás:
Szöszi bekopog az orvoshoz. 
- Mi a panasza? 
- Semmi, csak ki van írva az ajtóra, hogy “Kérem, kopogjon!”


----------



## natian (2011 Február 19)

változatlanul várakozó állásponton, derűsen:
A székelyek és a kínaiak háborúzni akarnak egymással. 
- Aztán hányan vagytok? - kérdezik a kínaiak. 
- Nyolcvanezren - felelik a székelyek -, és ti? 
- Egymilliárdan. 
- Baj van János bácsi - szól hátra a székely vezér - hova temetjük ezt a sok kínait?


----------



## natian (2011 Február 19)

a türelmem végtelen, és "van másik!": Felszáll a repülõgép, a kapitány a pilótafülkébõl mikrofonon át beszél: - Kedves utasaink! Köszönjük, hogy a mi légitársaságunkkal utaznak. Amint látják, az ég csodásan kék, a felhõk is gyönyörûek, vagyis csodaszép idõnk van, és a géppel is minden rend… Ó, A FENÉBE!!! Az utasok rémülten ülnek a helyükön, moccanni se mernek, amikoris újból a kapitány hangja hallatszik: - Elnézésüket kérem, de magamra öntöttem a kávémat. Látniuk kellene a nadrágom elejét! Erre az egyik utas: - Az enyémnek meg a hátulját ...


----------



## natian (2011 Február 19)

gondolom, nagyon sokunknak volt kedvence Eötvös Gábor a zenebohóc, akinek mindig volt "másik"


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz


 Az enyém is


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Az élet szép, ha nem komplikáljuk


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

A TV-m ma bedöglött


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Még jó, hogy van számitógépem


----------



## bettykapai (2011 Február 19)

Sziasztok!

Gyógypedagógus vagyok oviban és iskolában. Ha majd eltelik 0 48 óra akkor nagyon szívesen töltök fel fejlesztési terveket!


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Csodák voltak, melyek elmultak, de az érzések,


----------



## bettykapai (2011 Február 19)

Tanmenetek vannak enyhe értelmi fogyatékosoknak is?


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

ha kicsit is emberiek, sohasem hazudnak!


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Annyi eszem van, hogy befér egy SMS-be


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Ha elolvasta, kérem tépje össze ezt az SMS-t


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Tegnap nálam hagytad a boxered...


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Nem gondoltam volna, hogy ennyit eszik!


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Ezt az sms-t kifejezetten csak azért irtam, hogy legyen egy ilyen sms-ed.


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Korábban azt mondták, ha valaki rád gondol, akkor csuklasz.


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Ma inkább kapsz egy emailt.


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Mosolyogj, ez a második legjobb dolog, amit a száddal csinálhatsz.


----------



## bettykapai (2011 Február 19)

Ez nagyon jó anyag


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Zámbó Jimmy nem halt meg, csak hazautazott!


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Az UFO kutatók szerint még visszatér a földre!


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Csak az igazi barát figyelmeztet arra, hogy maszatos az arcod.


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Biztosan fájhat már a lábad, mert egész nap a fejemben jártál!


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Önnek egy jóéjt puszi üzenete érkezett!


----------



## gergorebi (2011 Február 19)

*nehéz*



csokimarcsi írta:


> sajnos nem



Mit is kell most csinálnom?


----------



## dbtibi (2011 Február 19)

Kérem, a cuppanás után aludjon el és álmodjon a feladóról!


----------



## gergorebi (2011 Február 19)

dbtibi írta:


> Önnek egy jóéjt puszi üzenete érkezett!



Nekem is jöhetne egy!!!!!


----------



## gergorebi (2011 Február 19)

dbtibi írta:


> Kérem, a cuppanás után aludjon el és álmodjon a feladóról!



Megpróbállak elképzelni!


----------



## enimacs (2011 Február 19)

Hej, de örült, a kis Babszem,
de az apja fogta,
a nadrágját, pipaszárát szépen kiporolta.
Ekkora, mekkora...


----------



## gergorebi (2011 Február 19)

gergorebi írta:


> Megpróbállak elképzelni!



S akkor majd rólad álmodok!


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

123


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

1234


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

34534634


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

646446


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

645+64


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

12654


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 20)

654654


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

most


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

tenyleg


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

irjak


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

be


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

szamokat


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

??


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

ok!


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

564738


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

vagy


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

657483


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 20)

meg is volnek. koszonom.


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

azt hiszem, én saját versem soraival kezdem.


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

Vérszínű hajnalon önt el a fáradt


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

pára a fehérben úszó felhők felől


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

A gyógyszerszag, a csend, a lila


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

festékfoltok a lepedőn, alulra


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

nézek, az arcod alá, de te súgod


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

hogy ugyanolyanok maradtunk ketten


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

és nincs már helyem a te csendedben...


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

Csak a szavak és az azok közötti


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

tömény nyár, ahogy madarak fütyülik


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

a saját, forró mosolyukat,


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

úgy adom én neked csókjaimat


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

agy csak álmodom arról, hogy nálad vagyok


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

és lilára festett éjeket képzelek


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

vadul játszó kisgyerekeket


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

Néha közbeszólnak a léha tények


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

Én mondom őket, te nem kéred


----------



## Clio77 (2011 Február 20)

Téged visszavár a kórház, a zárt osztály


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

Jó


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

éjt


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

mindenkinek


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

!


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)




----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

az


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

ötletet


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

a


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

20


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

hsz.


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

eléréséhez


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

!:d


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

Folyt. köv.


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## watching (2011 Február 20)

abc


----------



## DeeNS (2011 Február 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## DeeNS (2011 Február 20)

Itt lehet egymás után postolni?


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

Jó


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

napot


----------



## Erőleves (2011 Február 20)

Hű, igazi kincsek-nagyon szépen köszönjük! Legyen szép hetetek!


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

mindenkinek


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

!


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

:d


----------



## ityu2 (2011 Február 20)

:0:


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

111


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

112


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

113


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

114


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

115


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

116


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

117


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

118


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

119


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

konyal111 írta:


> abc


 

dcf


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

120


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Karácsonyi babaház


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

Má majd' 1 éve regisztráltam


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Vőlegények és Képmutatok


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

2012


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

most viszont muszáj állandó taggá válnom


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Gyűjtöm.


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

nagyon fontos


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

2011


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

hhhhmmmm


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

üdv Komlancz


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

Cba


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

már 12


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Üdv Puskáás


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

na még1


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

már csak 6 kell


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

és megvan


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

jó neked


----------



## Puskáás D. (2011 Február 20)

jó fórumozást Komlancz!


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)




----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

és még 3


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Neked is Puskáás!


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

és ez a húszadik!!


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Még egy biztonsági.


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

a


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

b


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

c


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

d


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

peter


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

straub


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

ebook


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

20


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

19 hosszú lesz


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

18 Pilinszky


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

17 Poe


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

16 Wilde


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

15 rózsa


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

14 menta


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

13 ez jön?


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

12 ezt így lehet?


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

-okat


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

keresnek


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

!


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

es


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

meg


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

stephen


----------



## bss (2011 Február 20)

*kösz*

kösz a tippet


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

king


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

-tol


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

a


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

Minden


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

halali


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

egy


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

hm, hm


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

mennyi kell még???


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

7


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

6


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

cimu


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

ebook


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

kettő


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

kellene ,ha valakinek megvolna?


----------



## simifeltham (2011 Február 20)

21!!!


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

három


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

négy


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

öt


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Újjabb nap, újjabb hozzászólás


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)




----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)




----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

köszönjük, hogy kitaláltátok ezt a kedves megoldást a 20 szavas akadálypályára.. ^^


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

Mint nagy kalap, borult reám a kék ég,


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

ab


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

ma is egy


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

cd


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

és hű barátom egy akadt: a köd.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

es megint


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

ef


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

Rakott tálak között kivert az éhség,


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

gh


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

ik


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

lm


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

s halálra fáztam rőt kályhák előtt


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

es megint sut a nap


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

no


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

es megint rank sutott a nap.


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

pq


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

Es egyre csak sut.


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

rs


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

de megis hideg van.


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

tu


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

kiver a veritek


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

vw


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

patagzig az izadsag


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

Amerre nyúltam, csak cserepek hulltak,


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

es lam, a homerot


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

xyz


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

39 fok


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mereng a varjú:
– Minden napnak megvan a
holnapja másnap.[/FONT]*


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

lazas vagyok, ismet beted


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

kereshetek gyogyszert


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

hova is tettem


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

belem nyilalt a felismeres


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

hat


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

s szájam széléig áradt már a sár,


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

nincs ithon laz csillapitom


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

jaj elszámolt magam....


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

igy kemeny lessz a harc


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

utam mellett a rózsák elpusztultak


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tó tükre tárul.
Hulló levelek tánca:
csöndes mulatság.
[/FONT]*


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

de megoldjuk


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

ha romlik jon a hideg viz


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Megint hozzászólok.


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

s lehelletemtől megfakult a nyár,


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 20)

pa


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Én elmegyek és
te itt maradsz magadban -
más-más ősz vár ránk.[/FONT]*


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

csodálom szinte már a napvilágot,


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Visszafordulok,
hadd lássam, kivel találkoztam
a ködben.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

hogy néha még rongyos vállamra süt,


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

én, ki megjártam mind a hat világot,


----------



## zsolt_t (2011 Február 20)

*topik*

Szia, köszönöm az infót, most próbálkozom. E:


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mire utána-
fordulok, alakja már
a ködbe vész.*[/FONT]


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

megáldva és leköpve mindenütt


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

*ab*

abcde


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

Fagyott mezőkön birkóztam a széllel,


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

ruhám csupán egy fügefalevél,


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

csík zenekar


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

abcdefghi


----------



## winkl3r (2011 Február 20)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Én megyek tovább.
Te itt maradsz nélkülem.
Más-más ősz vár ránk.*[/FONT]


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

1234567893


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

mi sem tisztább számomra, mint az éjjel,


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

mi sem sötétebb nékem, mint a dél.


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

jiksjsha


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

A matrózkocsmák mélyén felzokogtam,


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

ahogy a temetőkben nevetek,


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

enyém csak az, amit a sárba dobtam,


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

s mindent megöltem, amit szeretek.


----------



## kisboy (2011 Február 20)

Fehér derével lángveres hajamra,
s halántékomra is az ősz feküdt,
és így megyek fütyülve egymagamban,
megáldva és leköpve mindenütt.


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

gasduduhdoh\\m/


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

Nagyon szép


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

mik vannakkiss


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

most múlik


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

pontosan


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

5642kgv


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

csík zenekar


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

de nehezen megy


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

most


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

ez a beszélgetés


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

na na


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

haha


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

talán most


----------



## Czagatina (2011 Február 20)

meglesz


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

nyolc


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

kilenc


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

tíííííííííííííz, meg van a fele!! meg van a fele!!! nem gondoltam volna h ennyire fogok neki orulni....


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

hol van 39 fok? oda akrok menni... itt 1 fok van...brrr...nem láttam a Napot már harmadik hete...kezdek befordulni..


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

és még nyolcat kell okoskodni és meg lesz...és aztán 48 óra, de csak azért, nehogy olyan egyszerű legyen...


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

ismételgesd magadban:"megéri, megéri,megéri,megéri...türelem,türelem,türelem,türelem,türelem..."


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

Bollywood filmekkel gyorsan elszáll az idő...


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

ha lassabban gépelnék, gyorabban letelne az a húsz sec...


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

ez a forum koszan szallo-libego gondolataim kavalkadja.... ezert mar erdemes volt elkezdeni...


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

allahamdullah mar csak 3


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

gyorsan,gyorsan,gyorsan,gyorsan


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

bannnnnnng...lakast kene venni pesten...


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

Bollywood rulez. az arttalansag kora. barcsak a mai fiatalok ilyen filmeken nonenek fel...nem lenne annyi 15-16 eves "asszonnyá tett" kis buta csitri....a szulok evesek ehhez...


----------



## ildiko.sule (2011 Február 20)

bonus:-D ha mar igy belejottem...


----------



## oil (2011 Február 20)

Üdv ndenkinek


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Hát még ami nincsen.


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Nincs kedvem dolgozni pedig oda kint szépen süt a nap.


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Nincs kedvem estére porszivózni, pedig lassan ráférne a szönyegekre.


----------



## szmacus (2011 Február 20)

Ééééés! A 20.!


----------



## Szabi-baby (2011 Február 20)

*Sziasztok*

Ez még csak az első


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

abc


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

nagyon jól sikerült a farsangi fánkunk


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

mellé


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

lekvár


----------



## Alexia15 (2011 Február 20)

Halihó


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

volt


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

és


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

nagyon


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

ízlett


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

itt


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

a recept


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

hozzá


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

*Hozzávalók:*



50 dkg liszt
2 dl tej
4 dkg élesztő
5 dkg cukor
5 tojássárgája
6 dkg olvasztott vaj
olaj a sütéshez
porcukor a szóráshoz
lekvár a kínáláshoz
 *Elkészítés:*



1. A lisztet mély tálba szitáljuk. A tej felét meglangyosítjuk, belemorzsoljuk az élesztőt, beleszórjuk a cukrot, és kb. 15 percig pihentetjük. 

2. A liszt közepébe mélyedést nyomunk, beleöntjük az élesztős tejet, hozzáadjuk a tojások sárgáját, a vajat, egy csipet sót, és még annyi tejet, hogy lágy tésztát kapjunk. Hólyagosra kikeverjük, letakarjuk, és meleg helyen kb. 30 percig kelesztjük (a tészta kétszeresére dagadjon!). 

3. Lisztezett deszkán ujjnyi vastagra nyújtjuk a tésztát, és 5-6 cm átmérőjű szaggatóval vagy pohárral kiszaggatjuk. A maradék tésztát összegyúrjuk, újra kinyújtjuk, és szaggatjuk. A fánkokat kb. 20 percig pihentetjük. 

4. Bőséges olajat forrósítunk, a fánkokat középen kissé benyomjuk, és kis adagokban kisütjük. Az első oldalukat lefedve kb. 3-4 percig, majd megfordítjuk őket, és fedő nélkül további 1-2 percig sütjük. 

5. Papírkendőre szedjük, lecsepegtetjük az olajat, majd tálra rakjuk, és megszórjuk porcukorral. Lekvárral kínáljuk.


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

remélem


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

kiprobálja


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

valaki


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

aki ezt


----------



## MaddionMax (2011 Február 20)

gyűjtögetünk


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

olvassa, és


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

igen, erről van szó


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

és a 20-ik!!!!


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

sziasztok


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

jó ötlet


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

volt ezt az


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

alfórum, hogy


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

minél előbb


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

össze tudjuk


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

gyűjteni


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

már


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

csak 10 kell


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

és meg lesz


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)




----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

;-)


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

bocsi, de


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

semmi értelmes


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

nem jut eszembe


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

amivel


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

ki tudnám tölteni


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

a hiányzó hozzászólásokat


----------



## miju76 (2011 Február 20)

és a 20.


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Köszönöm.


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Dicsérték mások is!


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

1,2,3...


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

a,b,c,d


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Bocsi,


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

már késő van


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

s még kell


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

jó pár


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

üzenet.


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Rengeteg


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

hasznos


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

dolgot


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

találtam itt.


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Köszönet


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

a feltöltőknek!


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)




----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)




----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## eragergo (2011 Február 20)

Köszönet!


----------



## naturlecso (2011 Február 21)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## naturlecso (2011 Február 21)

tetszik!


----------



## naturlecso (2011 Február 21)

fél évig salsáztam és úgy érzem, hogy elértem a kívánt eredményt


----------



## naturlecso (2011 Február 21)

nagyon jók!


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Kutyusom*

_Sziasztok! Nekem van egy nagyon aranyos, szerető -érzem- és reám hallgató, nyugodt de pajkos kutyám: Csöpi, Csöpke, Csöpe, Bogár...nevei vannak!_
_Üdv Mindenkinek_


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpi kutyám*

...Csöpe kutyám nagyon szeretem, sosem szeretném bántani és jó volna, ha mindig jó sora lehetne!
)))


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpiről*

..Nem rég van nálam, nálunk, most anyámmal és velem. Még egy kapcsolatomban közösen kaptuk, de nálam maradt. Most lesz majd egy éves és szuka.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpi*

Foxy keverék, hogy mi van még a vérvonalában, nem tudom. Fekete a háta, a feje, rövidszőrű, sárgás-barna és fehér színek vannak még rajta.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpikém*

Én nagyon szeretem az állatokat, ugyanúgy mint minden JÓT, gondolom nem úgy gondolva, hogy ami nekem jó.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpke*

Na ez a Csöpke kutyám nemrégen tüzelt, de nyugodt maradt, nem olyan volt, mint több kutyám előtte, hogy nem lehetett volna néki parancsolni.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*A kutyusom, Csöpi*

És nem lett volna kifogásom ellene, ha párzik, mert tudom, hogy a legjobb, ha legalább egyszer lesznek kiskutyusai.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpi kutya*

Nagyon kedves az én kutyám, amikor megkaptuk -még tavaly, akkoriban- engem mindjárt elfogadott- nyalogatta a kezem.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*És...*

És sajnos most láncon van napközben, mert kiszökne biztos az útra, és készen lenne-de éjszakánként bent van a kazánházban.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpi*

Nem tudom, hogyan lehet ez, de nem piszkít az udvarban sem, csakis mindig ugyanarra a helyre, és sétáltatás közben sem. Még nem is pisil az utcán...


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Én és a kutyám*

..Vagy inkább a kutyám és én? Hát, leírom most ide őszintén, ilyen kutyám még nem volt... volt már egy pár-de néha meg is kellett szabadulnom tőle, annyira nem hajlottak semmilyen szóra.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpike és én, a két jó barát*

Hát igen, most, hogy itt lakom anyámnál, csak ő az aki úgy valójában hozzám tartozik, az enyém.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Csöpi kutya a házőrző*

Jó hangja van neki és tényleg, a nőstény kutyák jobb házőrzők, mint a kanok... Kap is enni minden nap többször és érdekes, még a szilvás-gombócot is megeszi.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Hát... és a kutyám Csöpke*

Most mindjárt nem írok többet róla, nehogy még megfogja a dicséret...! Örülök, hogy abból a volt kapcsolatomból ő megmaradt nékem:


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Tél van Csöpére*


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Február 21)

*Búcsúzom-Csöpi kutyával *


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

a


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

b


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

d


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

e


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

f


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

g


----------



## syrus1006 (2011 Február 21)

h


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Miért zakatol a vonat?


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Ahhoz, hogy erre a kérdésre válaszolni tudjunk, meg kell vizsgálni a vonatot...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Miből is áll a vonat?...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Van egy mozdony, és van sok (vagy csak egy) kocsi...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Nos, a mozdony ugyanúgy zakatol, mint a vagonok...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...így elég csak a vagonokat vizsgálnunk...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...a mozdonyt el is hanyagolhatjuk...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Ha megnézzük a vagonokat...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...akkor ugye mindegyik egyforma zakatolás szempontjából...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...így elég egyet megnézni, a többit elhanyagolhatjuk...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

De miből áll egy vagon?


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Van egy felső (utas, vagy rakodó) rész...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...és van az alsó rész, azaz az alváz.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

A felső rész ugye nem zakatol, tehát elhanyagolható...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...elegendő az alsó részt vizsgálni.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Ez felépítését tekintve áll egy vázból és a kerekekből.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

A váz ugye megint nem zakatol...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...tehát azzal sem kell foglalkozni...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...elég megnézni a kerekeket.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

Kerékből is van 4, vagy több pár, amelyek mindegyike egyformán viselkedik zakatolás szempontjából...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...tehát elegendő egy párt megnézni, a többi elhagyható...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...Ez ugye áll magából a két kerékből, és van a tengely...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...A tengely viszont nem zakatol, tehát nem foglalkozunk vele...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...Maradt két darab kerék, ami viszont megint teljesen egyforma így az egyiket elhagyhatjuk...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...A továbbiakhoz kell egy kis matek, hiszen nézzük meg a kereket:
Az KÖR alakú!...


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...A kör területét úgy számítjuk ki, hogy:
r2 x Pí
(r a négyzeten szorozva Pí-vel)...


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...A képletből a Pí=3,14
ami nem zakatol, tehát nem foglalkozunk vele...


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút szemérem?
- Ha valaki úgy süti le a szemét, hogy az odakozmál.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...Marad az r2 (r négyzet).
Az r az a sugár, ami mivel állandó, megint csak nem zakatol, tehát elhagyjuk...


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút újgazdag?
- Aki a madárijesztőt (kertitörpét) is nercbundába öltözteti.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám:
álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul,
nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...Mi maradt meg?
Hát a NÉGYZET!


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút paraszt?
- Akinek már az óvodában is szalonna volt a jele.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## fekiyeti79 (2011 Február 21)

...És ahogy ez a négyzet billen egyik oldaláról a másikra,
na ATTÓL zakatol a vonat!


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút jólnevelt bérgyilkos?
- Aki könyvtárban csak hangtompítós pisztollyal dolgozik.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Milyen az abszolút tüdő?
- Olyan erővel tud fújni a tehén fenekébe, hogy kiegyenesedik a szarva.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Amikor két buzi összeáll, és babakelengyét vásárol.
- Aki, ha leesik a hatodik emeletről, az első emeletnél elkezd káromkodni, hogy lefújta a szél a fejéről a kalapot.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- Tenger fenekére bugyit húzni.
- Amikor a cigánybányászok sztrájkja akadályozza a rendőrök diplomaosztó ünnepségét.
- Árvaházban a szülői értekezlet.
- Lakatlan szigeten a tömegverekedés.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Valakinek az ablaka alá szarni, majd bekopogni papírért.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút osztályharc?
- Amikor a pártház macskája kergeti a templom egerét.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút szlogen?
- Az alkohol az emberiség ellensége. Aki pedig megfutamodik az ellenség elől, az gyáva.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Miért jobb az uborka a férfiaknál?


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút letargia?
- Amikor van kivel, van mivel, van hol, de minek.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Ki az abszolút szegény?
- Akinek még az aranyere is rézből van.


----------



## nagytor (2011 Február 21)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Ha valaki magába roskad és mellé esik.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Egyik reggel az igazgató bemegy az irodájába, és ott találja az egyik osztályvezetőt, amint épp a titkárnővel csókolózik. Felháborodva rákiált:
- Géza, hát ezért fizetem magát?
- Nem, uram, ezt ingyen teszem.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Két bankár találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Teljesen kiborít ez a válság. Te hogy aludtál?
Mire a másik:
- Mint egy csecsemő. Egész éjjel sírtam és kétszer összeszartam magam.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Családi idill:
- Drágám, hozd ide a sört a hűtőből!
- Varázsszó?
- Odabasszak?!


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Melyik feleség nem bánja, ha a férje falja a nőket?
- A kannibálé!


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

A tornatanár megkéri az iszákos sógorát, hogy helyettesítse őt az egyik óráján. A sógor igent mond, be is megy a gyerekekhez az iskolába. Az egyik kisgyerek megkérdi őt:
- Tanító bácsi, most milyen tornagyakorlatot csináljunk?
- Gyerekek! Akkor kérnék egy rövidet... és két hosssszú lépést!


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Egy golfozót kórházba visz a mentő, mert torkán akadt egy golflabda. A férfi élet-halál között van, próbálják a torkából kivenni a labdát. A kórház folyosóján egy ideges férfi várakozik, szintén golfozó. A nővér megszólítja:
- Önnek rokona a beteg?
- Nem, az enyém a labda.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Egy zsebtovaj a bíróságon az ítéletre vár. A bíró kihírdeti:
- Vádlottat bűnösnek találtam többrendbeli lopás elkövetésében. A bírság 45 ezer forint.
Erre feláll a vádlott ügyvédje:
- Tisztelt bíró úr! Védencemnek mindössze 20 ezer forintja van, de ha adnak neki tíz percet kint a tömegben, hamarosan előteremti a többit is.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Egy nő sorban áll a postán, amikor észreveszi, hogy előtte egy középkorú, kopaszodó férfi rengeteg, szívekkel teli képeslapra kis szivecske-bélyegzőt nyomkod, majd elővesz egy parfümös üveget, és az összes lapot egyenként befújja. A nő nem bírja megállni szó nélkül:
- Mondja, maga mit csinál?
- Szétküldök 1000 darab Valentin-napi képeslapot azzal a szöveggel, hogy: "Találd ki, ki vagyok!".
- De miért?
- Válóperes ügyvéd vagyok.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Mi a különbség az ügyvéd és a keselyű között?
- A keselyű megvárja, amíg meghalsz.


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Gratulálok, százados úr! - mondja az orvos.
- Mihez?
- Kitűnő állapotban van a szíve! 
- Ugye?! 
- Látszik, hogy ritkán használja!


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Az újonc vizsgázik:
- Mit csinál akkor, ha atomvillanást lát?
- Jelentem, lekapom a sisakom!
- Hát azt meg miért teszi, ököragyú?
- Hogy ne folyjon a nyakamba!


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

3


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

4


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

5


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

6


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

7


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

8


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

9


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

10


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

11


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

13


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

14


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

15


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

16


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

17


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

18


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

19


----------



## timi1973 (2011 Február 21)

20


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok, nekem ez az 1.!


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

lesz még


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

jó kis oldal ez


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

kicsit nehéz elindulni


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

de megéri


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

mintha magammal csetelnék


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

most már számolok


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

8


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

9


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

tíz


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

elf


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

zwölf


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

thirteen


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

14


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

15


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

E=mc2


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

17


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

18


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

19


----------



## fury5 (2011 Február 21)

20!


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

abc


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

Szevasztok


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

abc


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

uj vagyok


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

szeretet


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

őszinteség


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

nagyon jo a forum


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

szépség


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

siker


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

Béke


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

szerelem


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

koszi mindent


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

türelem


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

hála


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

önismeret


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

10 félidőőőőőőőőő


----------



## PDrag (2011 Február 21)

Igyekszem


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

11


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

turelem rozsat terem


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## PDrag (2011 Február 21)

Alakul ez már a második


----------



## PDrag (2011 Február 21)

Van értelme ennek a 20-as szabálynak?


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

turelem rozsat terem


----------



## PDrag (2011 Február 21)

nem sok az értelme ennek a 20-as szabálynak


----------



## PDrag (2011 Február 21)

ez már az ötödik


----------



## PDrag (2011 Február 21)

szólok, szólok, hozzászólok, csak egy kicsit lassan reagál az oldal


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

13


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

lassan bizony 14


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

Valami biztosan 14


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

már belekeveredtem 16


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

17


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

18


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

19


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

Itt a vége fuss el véle 20


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

Helló!!21


----------



## ryta70 (2011 Február 21)

??? 22


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Már alig várom hogy töltögethessek. Rengetek olyan dolog van itt fönt, ami sehol máshol nem elérhető, például főiskolai könyvek, amiket már nem adnak ki és nem lehet sehol beszerezni!


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

Igen, rendkívül jó az oldal, talán az egyik legjobb!


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

A, mint aladár, alfréd, alíz, attila


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Uno


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Due


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Tre


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Quattro


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Cinque


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Sei


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Sette


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Otto


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Nove


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Dieci


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Undici


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Dodici


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

3


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

6


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

tetszik ez a topok


----------



## Melong (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

topik akart volna lenni


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

rejtelmek ha zengenek, őrt állok mint mesékben


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

bebújtattál engemet talpig őrők hűségbe


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

damm-damm, damm diri damm, dam diri-diri-diri damm diri dammm


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

ha a világ rigó lenne kötényembe ö fütyülne


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Köszönöm a tanácsot! tcsabai
"Előbb-utóbb mindenkivel minden megtörténik, ha van rá elég idő." 



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

kötényem is honnan volna, ha egész világ rigó volna


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

a


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

b


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

c


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

d


----------



## madaracska (2011 Február 21)

lehet hogy elértem a verseskötetet a polcon a kissámlin


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

e


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

f


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

John Wheeler írta: " Az idő az, ami megakadályozza, hogy a dolgok mind egyszerre történjenek."



tcsabai írta:


> Köszönöm a tanácsot! tcsabai
> "Előbb-utóbb mindenkivel minden megtörténik, ha van rá elég idő."


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

g


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

h


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Az időpocsékolás az élet fontos része." Ashleigh Brilliant



tcsabai írta:


> John Wheeler írta: " Az idő az, ami megakadályozza, hogy a dolgok mind egyszerre történjenek."


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

i


----------



## doki0202 (2011 Február 21)

j


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Már csak 19!


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Harapásnyomok vannak a szívemen" Mike Melville


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Vágtat fakó lován..."


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"A Szaturnusz gyűrűit kizárólag a repülőgépeken elveszett csomagok alkotják." Mark Russell


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Iszonyuuuuú lassú!


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"A játszma - mondta - nincs elvesztve, amíg meg nem nyertük." George Crabble


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Instant sztár vagyok. Adj egy kis vizet hozzám, és rázz fel!" David Bowie


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Szép sorok, gyakran énekeljük a gyerekekkel.


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Arcok kísértete a tömegben;
Szirmok egy nedves, fekete ágon."
Ezra Pound


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"A szívem el van, ó egészen andalodva,
és ímé reszketeg,
amióta véled éjente, hajnalonta
itt ímélezgetek." Varró Dániel


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

S e szív - akár a jég a Montblanc csucsán, ha meggyúl


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

felolvad, szétreped


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

*Varró*

ahányszor értesít a gép, hogy Önnek 1 új


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

levele érkezett


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

És az egész világ csak egy linkgyűjtemény,


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

És az egész világ csak egy linkgyűjtemény,
s a dolgok bennne linkek -


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

már csak 17


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Kattintsak bárhová, folyton te tűnsz elém,
s vagy a honlapja mindnek.


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Be kell ugyan hogy érjem egy jpg fájllal, 
míg gépelek vakon


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Helyet cserél Hold a Nappal...


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

(Mivel te ott ülsz, amit a szívem fájlal,
s én itt, ahol lakom)


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok!
Én is el szeretném érni a 2 hozzászólást.


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

de éppen ezért van minden úgy, ahogy remélem,
s vagy az, kit képzelek,


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

smile


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

hmmm, az első üzimből lemaradt egy 0


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

most bepótolom  00000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

s nem éktelenkedi nekünk még itt e mélen
se pont, se ékezet.


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)




----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Varró Dániel: Vers az elektronikus levelekről, amiket váltunk


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Jaj, de unom a politikát, inkább...


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

gondold oda, tcsabai


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

szia nap-hold


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

én nem politizálok...


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Nyitnikék!


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 21)

Jó éjt mindenkinek.


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

éljenek a politikamentes hópelyhes napok


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

jó éjt kmtovics!!!


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Jön a tavasz, megy a tél
Barnamedve üldögél. 
(+ én is)


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

mondjuk nálam még csak kora este van


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Vagy Barnamedve dülöngél


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Agyvihar vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Puccini: Pillangókisasszony


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Már visszaszámolok, mint nyári szünet előtt


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Jut eszembe, hol a tavasz?????


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Szevasz Tavasz?!?!?!


----------



## fekeedit (2011 Február 21)

Nah, bepróbálkozok, elvileg győzelem vaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Na akkor kezdődik!


----------



## nap-hold (2011 Február 21)

Somvirág, somvirág, aranysárga a világ.


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

És remélem folytatódik is!


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Aranysárga? Az szép lehet!


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Nálam van egy rózsaszín lótusz háttérkép!


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

A


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

B


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Sajnos nem tudom nézni a VV-t!


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Miért B?


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Vagy aki A-t mond, mondjon B-t is?


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Vagy B, mint?


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

11


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Jól elírogatok...


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

11?


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Annyi hsz-em van


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Megkívántam egy kis eperkét!


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Kár, hogy tél van.


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

De nem soká' tavasz lesz...


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

13


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Várom a jó időt, már nagyon!


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

14


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

És Ti?


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Eperke! Jó számolást!


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Mindjárt végzünk!


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

16


----------



## Edit88 (2011 Február 21)

Uccsó!


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

18


----------



## epre12 (2011 Február 21)

20


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Halihó!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Aloha!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Hy!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Bonjour!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Ave!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Ahoj!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Hola!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Hai!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Zdravo!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Ola!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Güle güle!


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Hello!


----------



## aniko741102 (2011 Február 21)

*1.*

*Attól hogy nem érted mit mondok még nem vagyok művész.*


----------



## aniko741102 (2011 Február 21)

*2.*

Zavard össze a világot!
Mosolyogj HÉTFŐN!


----------



## aniko741102 (2011 Február 21)

Az igazán független gondolkodóknak nincs szükségük arra, hogy mások véleményére támaszkodjanak.
Széchenyi István


----------



## AstonVilma (2011 Február 21)

Már írtam vagy 50 bejegyzést és még semmi nem történt


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

*20 hozzaszolas*

Fő a jókedv.


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.19


----------



## AstonVilma (2011 Február 21)

Azaz, kétségeim vannak, hogy a hozzászólásaim eljutnak-é a számláló egységhez..


----------



## AstonVilma (2011 Február 21)

Egyébiránt, azt hol találom meg, hogy hány hozzászólásom volt?


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.18


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.17


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.16


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Tényleg hol számol?


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

*I'm Gyongyi*

Szép estét. 1.:wink:


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.15


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

*2*

Good night!


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Már látom a számokat


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Ez lassú lesz.


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

3


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

4


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

No, így már gyorsabb. Négy!!


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Fele megvan!!!!


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Gyerekekért mindent!


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Visszaszámlálás


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

8


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.14


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

A nyelvtanulás fontos!!


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

7


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget!!


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.13


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Elszámoltam 5


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Petra


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.12


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Csak nálam ilyen nehézkes??


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

4


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Tííííz


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Nálam is


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Türelem!!


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.11


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Megy ez!!


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Éljen!


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Gratula!!!


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Időtúllépés, szeretem!!!


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Meg lesz ez!!!


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.10


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Igen!!


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Jókedv?? az kell!! Meg kitartás!!


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.9


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Visszaszámlálás: 3


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv. 8


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Kettő


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Egy!!!


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.7


----------



## Gyöngyi970 (2011 Február 21)

Akkor megvan, nem??


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.6


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.5


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 21)

Megvan a 20 miért nem enged?


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.4


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Soma2004 a regisztrációdtól a 20 mellett még el kell teljen két nap.


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.3,2


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.1


----------



## Tiburcius (2011 Február 21)

Fő a jókedv.0


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Egy jóbarát többet ér minden aranynál.


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Hazudni bűn, de nem bevallani még nagyobb.


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 21)

Ne akarj mindig boldog lenni, jobb tövisek után rózsák közt pihenni.


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

Örülök


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

,hogy


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

megtaláltam


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

ezt


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

a


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

fórumot!


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

0


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## ericace (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

1


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

2


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

3


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

4


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

te


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

kis


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

legény


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

hová


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

mégy?


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

nem


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

megyek


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

én


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

messzire


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

csak


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

a


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

*mondóka*

falu


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

végire


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

a


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

b


----------



## emmaccs (2011 Február 21)

c


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

kezdodik


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*abc*

abc


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*kedd*

kedd


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Beijing*

Peking


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*orchidea*

orchidea


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*honvágy*

honvágy


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*szmog*

szmog


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*songjáli*

songjáli


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*mandarin*

mandarin


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*jüan*

jüan


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*eéfg*

eéfg


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Emma*

Emma


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

*egy*

Hol írjak, be?



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

kettő


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

három


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

négy


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

öt


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

hat


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

hét


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

nyolc


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

kilenc


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tíz


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenegy


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenhárom


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizennégy


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenöt


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenhat


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenhét


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizennyolc


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

tizenkilenc


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

húsz


----------



## kustostibor (2011 Február 22)

Na akkor még 48 óra? és használhatom az oldalt? Köszönöm!!


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

süt a nap nálunk


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

1


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

2


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

3


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

4


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

5


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

6


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

7


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

10


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

tizennégy


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

tizen5


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

10enhat


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

Húsz20húsz20húsz


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Jó


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Mákos?


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

garel írta:


> Húsz20húsz20húsz


 De jó neked!!!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Hajrá, én is küzdök!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Ki a főszereplő?


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

iíiíií


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed,


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet.


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

HorvyTM írta:


> van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom


 Nekem egy drótszőrű tacsim van


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek.


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet.


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet.


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Ha-ha-ha


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet. 

Csudálkozik Mehemed,


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet. 

Csudálkozik Mehemed, 

"Ilyenek a tehenek?"


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet. 

Csudálkozik Mehemed, 

"Ilyenek a tehenek?" 



Én vagyok a Mehemed,


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet. 

Csudálkozik Mehemed, 

"Ilyenek a tehenek?" 



Én vagyok a Mehemed, 

Mi vagyunk a tehenek.


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet. 

Csudálkozik Mehemed, 

"Ilyenek a tehenek?" 



Én vagyok a Mehemed, 

Mi vagyunk a tehenek. 

Számlálgatja Mehemed,


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Noszteo írta:


> jó éjt


 Szép napot!


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Móricz Zsigmond: A török és a tehenek — vers


Volt egy török, Mehemed, 

sose látott tehenet. 

Nem is tudta Mehemed 

milyenek a tehenek. 



Egyszer aztán Mehemed 

lát egy csomó tehenet. 

Csudálkozik Mehemed, 

"Ilyenek a tehenek?" 



Én vagyok a Mehemed, 

Mi vagyunk a tehenek. 

Számlálgatja Mehemed, 

Hány félék a tehenek.


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Meg is számol Mehemed


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Meg is számol Mehemed 

három féle tehenet:


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

bagolybandy írta:


> ügyes


 Sikerült?


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Meg is számol Mehemed 

három féle tehenet: 

fehéret, feketét, tarkát,


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Meg is számol Mehemed 

három féle tehenet: 

fehéret, feketét, tarkát, 

Meg ne fogd a tehén farkát!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Hachiko írta:


> The Big Red One (1980)


 Jee


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Nem tudta ezt Mehemed,


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

garel írta:


> tizen5


 13


----------



## csja (2011 Február 22)

Nem tudta ezt Mehemed, 

S felrúgták a tehenek!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

csja írta:


> nem tudta ezt mehemed,
> 
> s felrúgták a tehenek!


 15


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

Hunorka 01 írta:


> Becslések szerint, amennyiben a kiárusítás, a földtől történő el-és megválás, a kényszerűségből történő eladások üteme a közeljövőben
> a jelenlegi tempóban folytatódik, ill. nő, abban az esetben a megmaradt
> magyarországi földek többsége rövid időn belül, akár néhány év alatt idegen kézbe kerülhet! A felvásárlások gőzerővel történnek. A magyar lakosság túlnyomó része még ma sem gondolta végig ennek katasztrofális következményeit!
> Holnap-holnapután a térképek idegen földtulajdont jelezhetnek. Somogyban már van olyan terület, ahol falustól együtt külföldi tulajdonban vannak még az utak is! A térképeken a Magyarország feliratot szándékoznak eltörölni! Ne adjuk oda őseink földjét! Hatalmas árat kell fizetnünk érte!


 igaz


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

14


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

*"Magyarország kész kapcsolatait minden korábbinál magasabb szintre fejleszteni Líbiával, és abban érdekelt, hogy minél több magyar vállalat vehessen részt az ország fejlesztésében, egyúttal támogatja a líbiai érdekeltségű vállalatok további befektetéseit hazánkban" - hangzott el Schmitt Pál és Moammer Kadhafi tavaly november végi találkozóján. Az észak-afrikai országban zajló véres összecsapások azonban vélhetően keresztülhúzzák a terveket.*


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Egy szemetes mellett találták meg Eknaton fáraó felbecsülhetetlen értékű szobrát, ami az egyiptomi zavargások alatt tűnt el a múzeumból.


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

*Szállítja a javított, 6-os sorozatú lapkakészleteket első számú partnereinek az Intel, így a hónap végére a notebookgyártók végre bejelenthetik várva várt frissített modelljeiket. Az új modellek várhatóan március közepén jelenhetnek meg leghamarabb a boltokban.*


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Meglepő lehet, hogy a minikonzolok és egyéb hordozható eszközök gyártói, valamint a játékkiadók nem is elsősorban az ingyenes fejlesztéseket, hanem az olcsó, filléres játékokat tartják az igazi kockázatnak az ágazat jövőbeni sorsát illetően, arra hivatkozva, hogy ezek irreális elvárásokat támasztanak a nagyközönségben. Szerintük a hagyományos, nagyobb gárdával fejlesztett, és emiatt természetesen drágább alkotások érik meg igazán, eközben azonban rohamosan fejlődik a mobilos játékokat szegmense - sokszor nélkülük.


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

csja írta:


> Nem tudta ezt Mehemed,
> 
> S felrúgták a tehenek!


 Szegény!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

topiland írta:


> Egy szemetes mellett találták meg Eknaton fáraó felbecsülhetetlen értékű szobrát, ami az egyiptomi zavargások alatt tűnt el a múzeumból.


 Éljen! Megvan!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

topiland írta:


> *"Magyarország kész kapcsolatait minden korábbinál magasabb szintre fejleszteni Líbiával, és abban érdekelt, hogy minél több magyar vállalat vehessen részt az ország fejlesztésében, egyúttal támogatja a líbiai érdekeltségű vállalatok további befektetéseit hazánkban" - hangzott el Schmitt Pál és Moammer Kadhafi tavaly november végi találkozóján. Az észak-afrikai országban zajló véres összecsapások azonban vélhetően keresztülhúzzák a terveket.*


 Jó lenne, ha béke lenne!


----------



## Lotti05 (2011 Február 22)

kustostibor írta:


> tizenhét


 Nekem20


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Első alkalommal készítették el az antilézert, ami ahelyett hogy kibocsátaná, elnyeli a fényt. Az új eszköz rendkívül hatékony az energia elnyelésében, neve ellenére azonban ne egy lézerpajzsra gondoljunk.


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Nem működik!


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Új üzemet létesít az Intel


A processzorgyártó közölte, hogy több mint 5 milliárd dollárért építi fel a Fab 42 nevű létesítményt az Egyesült Államokban, az arizonai Chandlerben. A projekt több ezer munkahelyet teremt és jelentős adóbevételt jelent.


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Készen áll utolsó küldetésére a Discovery amerikai űrsikló


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Szél*

Várom a szelet


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Hó*

Várom a havat


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Ázsia*

Kína


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Kultúra*

Színház


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Visszaszámlálás*

Jaj, de jó!


----------



## DianneAgi (2011 Február 22)

*Hurrá!*

Köszönet


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Legkevesebb 36 embert tapostak halálra Mali fővárosának egyik stadionjában. A tragédia egy muzulmán vallási ünnepen történt. Az áldozatok többsége nő.


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Két híres felfedező hajója után kapta nevét az amerikai űrügynökség legidősebb űrsiklója.


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

14


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## kmtovics (2011 Február 22)

20


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

*A Google Docs ha nem is robbanásszerűen, de szép lassan falatozgat az irodai szoftverek piacából, és ma már sok millió ember vállalati szintű munkafolyamatokhoz is használja, de a Gmail felhasználóknak is jól jön, hogy a böngészőben könnyedén megnyithatóak a PDF és Office Word és PowerPoint formátumok.*


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

*Tegnap délután óta elérhető a Windows Phone 7 platformra az első frissítés. A Microsoft által kiadott update magát a frissítési mechanizmust javítja és előkészíti a telefont a később érkező frissítések fogadására.*


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

*Egyre nehezebben képzelhető el, hogy a Firefox 4 webböngésző végleges változata még március előtt megjelenik. A Mozilla már a tizenkettedik bétát készíti a böngészőből, de még mindig nem biztos, hogy ennyi elég lesz.*


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Denevérkilakoltatási engedélyt kapott Sydney botanikus kertje, mert a bőregerek ritka, védett dísznövényeket pusztítottak.


----------



## Barbi0222 (2011 Február 22)

12345


----------



## Barbi0222 (2011 Február 22)

Szandika (25) egyelőre nem renitenskedik, viszont másról sem tud beszélni, csak arról, hogy haza akar menni. Vasárnap este már egy üzenetet is küldött Sanyi számára: készítse a kacsás takarót, mert hamarosan megy haza.


----------



## Barbi0222 (2011 Február 22)

isztije pedig kiverte a biztosítékot Évánál (28); a lányok egymás torkának estek, és ahogy azt már tőlük megszokhattuk, a vita hevében egyikőjük sem fogta vissza magát. Ami azért furcsa, mert a két lány korábban nagyon jóban volt, és inkább támogatták, mint bántották egymást. Sőt a kebelbarátnők együtt aludtak, csókolóztak is egy-egy bulin, de a magazin fotózásán is összeölelkezve pózoltak a kamerák előtt.


----------



## Barbi0222 (2011 Február 22)

Ezért látszik, hogy tényleg nagy lehet a baj a villában, Éva még le is k*rvázta a barátnőjét. Éva szerint ugyanis azzal, hogy Szandika sztriptízbárban táncol, k*rválkodik. Majd azt mondta róla, hogy Szandika csak döglik és zabál, nem csinál semmit, egy lusta disznó, aki a könnyebb utat választotta, hiszen k*rválkodott. Persze Szandinak sem kellett ennél több


----------



## Barbi0222 (2011 Február 22)

Éva a világ legnagyobb görénye! Hatalmas gondok vannak az értékrendjével, ha valamit viccből mond neki az ember, azt halálosan komolyan veszi, viszont ha ő szidja valakinek az anyját, azt teljesen természetesnek veszi. Csak annyit mondok, nagyon rosszul tette, hogy a szájára vette a munkámat; senkinek nincs joga hozzá, hogy ezt tegye, kizárólag nekem.


----------



## nebreda (2011 Február 22)

helo mindenkinek


----------



## nebreda (2011 Február 22)

biztos nagyon finom


----------



## nebreda (2011 Február 22)

majd kiprobalom


----------



## nebreda (2011 Február 22)

aranyos kutyusok


----------



## Ches (2011 Február 22)

Érdekes kis topic ez is


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

Ha tudásra akarsz szert tenni, naponta gyarapítsd az ismereteidet. Ha bölcsességre, naponta válj meg néhánytól.


----------



## Ches (2011 Február 22)

A hibákat úgy kerülheted el, ha tapasztalatot szerzel. Tapasztalatot úgy szerzel, ha hibákat követsz el.


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

a


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

b


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

1


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

2


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

3


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

4


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

5


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

6


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

c


----------



## Ches (2011 Február 22)

"Bár tévedtem sokszor, de helytálltam a bajban, s nem élt e földön ember, kinek én talpat nyaltam."


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

7


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

10!


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

14


----------



## Ches (2011 Február 22)

A mosoly bámulatos hatalommal bír, amit nem lehet eleget hangsúlyozni. Egyetlen elragadó mosoly többet ér bármilyen fondorlatnál. Mágnesként vonzza a tekintetet.´


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## Mürmidon (2011 Február 22)

31911


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

egy híján 20


----------



## Galneva (2011 Február 22)

Kész!


----------



## Ches (2011 Február 22)

*A próbatételek néha nehezebbek, mint ahogy képzeltük. A tanuláshoz azonban elengedhetetlenek, és mindegyik közelebb visz az álmaink megvalósításához.*


----------



## Ches (2011 Február 22)

*Ha megpróbálod a világot a válladon cipelni, először is beleroppan a hátad, aztán beleroppan a lelked is. *


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

1


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

2


----------



## Emoke87 (2011 Február 22)

Hát nekem még elég sok pontot kell összegyujtsek


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

3


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

4


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

5


----------



## Emoke87 (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

6


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

7


----------



## Emoke87 (2011 Február 22)

és fele meg is van


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

10


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

14


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

20


----------



## sasuka (2011 Február 22)

Ez OKÉ!


----------



## dijjx (2011 Február 22)

k


----------



## dijjx (2011 Február 22)

o


----------



## dijjx (2011 Február 22)

s


----------



## dijjx (2011 Február 22)

z


----------



## dijjx (2011 Február 22)

i


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

e


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

z


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

n


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

e


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

m


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

e


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

g


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

y


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

s


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

z


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

e


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 22)

Ede, de bedezodoroztad magad.


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

r


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 22)

Megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

ű


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 22)

Elkelkáposztásítottalanítottátok


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)




----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 22)

Piros csíkos cinkcsészében cukros csirkecomb.


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

k


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

ö


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 22)

Ez a ház három méterrel megrövidebbítendő.


----------



## mettyke (2011 Február 22)

Fogszakorvos és szájsebész


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

s


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

z


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

i


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

:d


----------



## tunderbaby (2011 Február 22)

20+1


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

abc


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

:d


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

ize


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

alakul a [HIDE]20[/HIDE]


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

ja, hogy hiddenhez 5 kell?


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

alakul


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

ugye


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 22)

*puskázás...*

Itt akárcsak a "valóvilágban" no nem az RTL clubbos változattal,hanem a nagybetüssel önámítás,mert nem a tanárt ,nem az üzemeltető site-ot hanem saját magunkat csapjuk be,mint általában a csalással szokni szokott....
Mert minek hülyítjük itt egymást azzal hogy 20 pontot "ingyen"megszerezzünk. Aki azt gondolja,hogy nem itt a helye ,nos annak nem itt a helye!





dijjx írta:


> k


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

a


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

b


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

c


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

ok


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

d


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

dz


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

20.


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

e


----------



## Lebowsky (2011 Február 22)

21


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

f


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

g


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

h


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

1


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

2


----------



## tundereg (2011 Február 22)

i


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

e


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

f


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

z


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

j


----------



## zanett85 (2011 Február 22)

sziasztok 
én is most csatlakoztam


----------



## zanett85 (2011 Február 22)

annyi minden van itt, olyan sok téma ...


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

hello


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

grrr


----------



## zanett85 (2011 Február 22)

azt se tudom hol álljak neki


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

bibi


----------



## zanett85 (2011 Február 22)

mikiegér4 írta:


> hello



helló


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

mimi


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

mambusz


----------



## mikiegér4 (2011 Február 22)

kelopátra


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

Mindegy miről irok? ABC meg egy kettő három


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

Alak vagy forma?


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

Sűrű vagy ritka?


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

Hosszú vagy rövid?


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

pisztoly


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

Bud spencer


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

Terence hill


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

még 13


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

még 12


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

alig várom


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

hoppá


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

roxette


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

4


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

europe


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

one


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

nuclear


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

bomb


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

edda


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

can


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

be


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

ruin


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

your


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

randi


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

kacsa


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

whole


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

day


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

we


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

sándor


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

don't


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

need


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

mogyoró


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

no


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

education


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

and


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

thought


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

senki


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

control


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

dark


----------



## szjani32 (2011 Február 22)

sarkasm


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

Rossz leszek mindenki szemében...


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

valaki


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

Ez a 20 akármilyen hülyeség beküldése....


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

csak arra jó, hogy ....


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

a servert leterheljük, tök fölösleges...


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

dani


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

dolgokkal... Ennyi erővel azt is le-


----------



## szacsati (2011 Február 22)

múlik


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

hetne tenni, hogy bármit fel lehetne...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

hetne tenni, hogy mondjuk 10 Mb méretben...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

feltölteni akármilyen file-t...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

vagy file-okat , azt a server majd másnap szépen...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

"legyalulja", mert úgyis barmoságokat küldtek fel valószínűleg...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

és ezek után már mehetne a letöltés.


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

Két éve regiztem, de már akkor sem tetszett ...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

ez a belépési mód, bár magamról tudom...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

hogy igazából én az összes általam látogatott fórumon...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

csak olvasni szoktam, hózzászólni nem szoktam, ezért a ...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

20 hozzászólás még a két év alatt sem jött volna össze...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

A fórumokon ugyanezen néven megtaláltok...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

és az FB-n is találkozhatunk...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

Már csak kettő hiányzik...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

Már egy sem, és hurrá tölhetek lefelé ezerrel...


----------



## annamatyi (2011 Február 22)

De szerintem két évig megint nem töltök le semmit, és most sem fogok mert már letöltöttem máshonnan. De megvan a húsz és talán legközelebb már innen töltök. Sziasztok


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

12456987


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

nekem már több van és nem enged belépni


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

53621


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

988745


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

74521


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

aábccs


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

1252521


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

414114


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

még 12


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

eggyel kevesebb


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

a fele megvan


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

már csak 9


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

3232111


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

62626213


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

52515251


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

1717871


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

na még 4


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

23652365


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

929292123


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

ez az utolsó


----------



## hevirita (2011 Február 22)

most már remélem tölthetek


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Stinget hallgatok!


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Még mindig...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Jöhetne már a tavasz...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

a meleg...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

nem szeretem az értelmetlen dolgokat...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

ez olyan mintha....


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

az lenne.


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

bááár...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

nyáron még elmenekültem a feladat elől.


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Most meg...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

lassan le sem lehet állítani.


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Biztos van mögötte némi összeesküvés.


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

azokat szeretem boncolgatni...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

egy titkos


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

kód...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

vagy gondolat.....


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

és sikerült!!!!!!!!!!!! Köszi köszi


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

mi


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

értelme


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

ennek


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

a


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

25


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

hozzászólás


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

-nak


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

?


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

17


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

15


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

14


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

12


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

11


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

10


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

9


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

8


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

7


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

és


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

már


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

csak


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

ez


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

az


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## vakur (2011 Február 23)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget !!!


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

*Hajdina kása - nyersen *


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]2 csésze csíráztatott hajdina (legalább fél napos)

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]1 alma kicsumázva

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]1 banán

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]1-2 kanál kókusz chips

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]kevés fahéj, vagy szerecsendió[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]1 marék dió[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]1 pohár víz, vagy annyi, hogy krémes állagú legyen[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]A hozzávalókat turmixgépben simára keverjük, tálkákba öntjük, és már készen is van, ehető.[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Ha melegvizet teszel a turmixgépbe, akkor langyosan fogyaszthatod ezt a remek ételt.

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Lehet mazsolát, aszalt szilvát is beletenni.

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]A gyerekek hamar megszeretik, nekik csokival, karobbal (is) lehet adni.

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Változat[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Az almából, banánból csak a felét teszem bele a turmixgépbe, a többit pedig a kész kásába szeletelem. Így kell valamit rágni is.

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

*Epres-banános fagyi-torta *


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Az alap a szokásos nyerstorta alap, olajos magok+datolya. Nem is baj, hogy kicsit édesebb, mert az eper savanykás, így kiegyensúlyozzák egymást.
A töltelék viszont (majdnem) csak gyümölcs, így nyugodtan eheted lelkifurdalás nélkül, nem hízlal.

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:
*Alap:*
10 db datolya kimagozva
5 kanál csíráztatott hajdina
1 kanál kesudió
4-5 db paradió
csipet fahéj

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Töltelék: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
20 dkg eper
2 banán,
pár darab kesudió (elhagyható)
1 citrom leve
1 kanál agavé szirup, vagy más édesítő szer
kiskanál vanília por[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Az alaphoz valókat konyhai robotgéppel addig dolgozzuk, amíg össze nem áll egy masszává. Ezt egy tortaforma alján egyenletesen elterítjük. Betesszük a mélyhűtőbe.

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Kétféle tölteléket készítünk:
*Epres*:az epret villával szétnyomkodjuk, lesz egy szép piros epres masszánk, pár csepp citromlével, kevés (!) agavé sziruppal ízesítjük. Ez ne legyen édes, mert ez lesz a savanykás réteg!

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Banános[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: a két banánt a kesudióval, kevés vízzel turmixgéppel simára keverjük. Kevés citromlével, és kicsit több agavé sziruppal, kis vanília porral ízesítjük. Ez lehet édesebb, mert ez lesz az édes réteg! A banán gyorsan barnul, és én fehér réteget szerettem volna. Ezért került bele a kesudió, és szintén a barnulás ellen kell bele a citromlé is. Ha a szín téged nem zavar, akkor készítsd csak banánnal!

[/FONT]


----------



## comfrey (2011 Február 23)

[FONT=&quot]Ha már az alap keményre fagyott, rátesszük az epres töltelék felét, és visszatesszük a mélyhűtőbe. 1-2 óra múlva jöhet rá a banános réteg, a töltelék fele. Meg kell várni, míg ez is megfagy, majd erre ráterítjük a maradék epres réteget. Újabb 1-2 óra fagyasztás után jön rá a maradék banános réteg. A torta akkor van kész, ha már a legutolsó réteg is keményre fagyott.
Akkor levesszük a tortaforma csatos szélét, és már csak a díszítés van hátra. [/FONT]


----------



## czuthne (2011 Február 23)

szeretnék már állandó tag lenni. Leginkább a keresztszemes érdekel. Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## alomoszto (2011 Február 23)

ne vicceljük


----------



## alomoszto (2011 Február 23)

nagyon sok ez a 20


----------



## alomoszto (2011 Február 23)

föleg h. senki nincs itt


----------



## esszko (2011 Február 23)

tényleg jóóóó


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

456


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

789


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

abc


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

kil


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

lio


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

456


----------



## Marika1000 (2011 Február 23)

4569


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

sziasztok


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

napkelte


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

19


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

18


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

hóvihar


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

szamóca


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

csincsilla


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

ramszesz


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

kalucsni


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

szerszám


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

szekerce


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

mellény


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

rémmese


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

patkó


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

hold


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

napocska


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

felhő


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

vakvágta


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

reklám


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

csillagfény


----------



## wolf6666 (2011 Február 23)

+1


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

itt is jelzem hogy szeretnék egy kiskutyát


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

Jean-Michel Jarre


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

farsang


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

iskola


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

20020218


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

20030807


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

19780611


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

19730712


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

437356


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

3333333333333


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

36258679


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

abc


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

szeretetre éhes a világ


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Csak azoktól tanultál, akik csodáltak téged és kedvesek voltak hozzád?
Nem tanultál fontos leckét azoktól, akik elutasítanak téged és ellened szövetkenek?” (*Walt Whitman*)


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

béke, szeretet, reménység


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

micsoda idő


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

459678


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Egy tanítvány egyszer így panaszkodott:
- Mester, miért nem feded fel soha történeteid értelmét?
- Mit szólnál ahhoz – felelte a mester -, ha valaki gyümölccsel kínálna, de megrágná, mielőtt odaadja neked?”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

12345678910


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

109876543210


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Az embert nem a születés, a földi rang avatja előkelővé, hanem a szellem és a jellem.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

22502250


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Első lépésként tisztába kell vele jönnünk, hogy szeretni művészet, éppen úgy, ahogy élni is művészet; ha meg akarjuk tanulni, hogyan kell szeretni, ugyanúgy kell eljárnunk, mint amikor bármely más művészetet vagy mesterséget akarunk elsajátítani, mondjuk zenét, festészetet, ácsmesterséget vagy az orvosi, a mérnöki tudományt.” (*Erich Fromm*)


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

00000000000


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

555 555 555


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Amit meg kell tanulnunk, az mindig ott van a szemünk előtt, csak alázatosan és figyelmesen körül kell néznünk, hogy meglássuk mit akar tőlünk az Isten, és melyik a legjobb lépés amit a következő pillanatban tehetünk.”
(*Paulo Coelho – A Zahír*)


----------



## Nagy Annamária (2011 Február 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(*Lőrinc L. László*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Nem az a kedves, aki szép, hanem az a szép, aki kedves.” (*Tolsztoj*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Amikor két ember a szíve mélyén egyesül,
Képesek megtörni a bronz vagy a vas erejét is.
Amikor pedig két ember szíve mélyén megérti egymást,
a nyelv, amelyen szólnak, édes lesz és lenyűgöző, mint az orchideák illata.”
(*Ji Csing*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Sajnos nem ismerjük fel a szavak ürességét, és úgy támaszkodunk rájuk, mintha igaziak lennének. Ezért van az, hogy a kedves szavaknak örülünk, míg a kellemetlen szavak bántanak és felbosszantanak. Ezek a reakciók is azt bizonyítják, hogy hiszünk a szavak valós voltában.” (*Kalou Rinpoché*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Mindenki képes a terhét cipelni, akármilyen nehéz is, estig. Mindenki el tudja végezni a munkáját, akármilyen nehéz is, egy nap. Mindenki képes kedvesen, türelmesen, szeretően, tisztán élni, míg a nap le nem megy. És az élet csak ennyiből áll.” (*Robert Louis Stevenson*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

gyötör az álmosság,mégsem alhatok.


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Csalárd a kedvesség, és hiábavaló a szépség; amely asszony féli az Urat, az szerez dicséretet magának.” (*Példabeszédek 31:30*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Az még rendben van, ha én olykor-olykor hibáztatom magam, de ha te teszed ezt, az már más! Ugye milyen meglepő? Mi vígan kritizálhatjuk a viselkedésünket, az anyukánkat, az arcunkat, a barátainkat, az alakunkat, de jaj annak, aki kritizálni merne minket, az anyukánkat, a barátainkat…”
(*Andrew Matthews – Barátkozni jó*)


----------



## ruthhelga (2011 Február 23)

Koszonom, ez lesz az elso bejegyzes!!!


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

*Teréz anya: Az élet himnusza*
Az élet egyetlen – ezért vedd komolyan!
Az élet szép – csodáld meg!
Az élet boldogság – ízleld!
Az élet álom – tedd valósággá!
Az élet kihívás – fogadd el!
Az élet kötelesség – teljesítsd!
Az élet játék – játszd!​


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.” (*Sheila Graham*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Soha ne értékeld egy hegy magasságát, mielőtt felérnél a csúcsra. Csak azután fogod látni, hogy milyen alacsony volt.” (*Dag Hammarskjold*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Szabadságodban áll meggondolnod magad. Választhatsz másik jövőt, vagy másik múltat.” (*Richard Bach: Illúziók*)


----------



## furmalina (2011 Február 23)

“Soha nem késő, hogy azzá válj, aki lehettél volna.” (*George Eliot*)


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

üdvözlet mindenkinek
kiss


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

köszönet azoknak akik lehetővé tették számunkra hogy használhassuk


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

567


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

891011


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

454666:2:


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

:77:
boldog születésnapot minden ma született olvasónak


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

45gjzj


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

9898766


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

hfghdfgsdfhfhhfgd


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

11


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

12


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

14


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

15


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

17


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

18


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

19


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 23)

megvan a 20
előre is köszönök szépen mindent


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## Garbóczi Tünde (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek közöttetek! 
Tündi


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

3


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

15


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

17


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

18


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

19


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

20!!


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Február 23)

szép idő van


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Február 23)

nincs hideg


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

2*2=4


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

Abcd


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

18


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

5


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

6


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

7


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

9


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

10


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

11


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

12


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

14


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

15


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

17


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

18


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

19


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

20


----------



## jhjh (2011 Február 23)

21


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

Irigylésre méltó... 



annamatyi írta:


> 20 hozzászólás még a két év alatt sem jött volna össze...


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

Hangya módra gyűjtögtetek!


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

Már...: 17!


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

18.


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

asdfg


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

Reményem töretlen ...


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Február 23)

*regisztráció*

jó a téma


----------



## Hector (2011 Február 23)

Egy a ráadás. A nyerő: 21!


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Február 23)

*regisztráció*

már ...2


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Február 23)

*regisztráció*

soká lesz 20 lassú a gépem


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

Hűha, most mit írjak?


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

Meg van!


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

egy


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

megérett a meggy


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

kettő


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

három


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

várom a párom


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

négy


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

bíz oda nem mégy


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

öt


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

érik a tök


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

hat


----------



## mmiirraazzss (2011 Február 23)

-20


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

hasad a pad


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

hét


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

kiflit süt a pék


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

nyolc


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

üres a polc


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

kilenc


----------



## mmiirraazzss (2011 Február 23)

-18


----------



## bubby75 (2011 Február 23)

kis Ferenc


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*kösz*

üdv


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*szó*

egy


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*há*

négy


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*öt*

mire jó ez?


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*hat*

lassúúú


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*7*

7


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*8*

nyóc


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*9*

kilenc


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*wq*

tiz


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*elf*

elf


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*12*

tizenkettő


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*13*

haladok


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*14*

jó ez?


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*15*

megdolgozok érte


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*16*

megyeget


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*17*

még kettő


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*18*

most kettő...


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*19 jajj jó lesz?*

jó lesz


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*20*

most jó lesz?


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*21*

na még egyet


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Nehéz az aranyásók élete..


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Szép estét kívánok!

Ma Székesfehérvárott szép idő volt!
Sütött a napocska, de bizony nem volt ereje.
Gyengécske még.


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Hát még a bányászoké..


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Most még a Való Világ kiválasztását sem nézem, hogy minél előbb meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom!!
Ez részemről nagy lemondás!
Nektek ellenben dícsőség!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Kedves Dolgozólány!

Még a favágók élete is nehéz ám!!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Csak így tovább, kedves sorstárs!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Igen, de gyorsan végzünk és ValóVilág , Gyilkos Elmék stb. is belefér..


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Egy vallomás:

Találkozni veled - ez volt a sorsom, - a barátoddá vállni - ez a döntésem volt, - de szerelembe esni veled - ez az irányításom nélkül zajlott.


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Aranyásó, bányász, favágó, kőtörő, betűvető .. nehéz foglalkozás mind.


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Akkor folytatom, örülök, hogy Te is itt vagy!

A Tavasz kiszabadítja a virágokat, hogy színesre fessék a nevető földet!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Oh, én még levagyok maradva mint a borravaló!

Honnét írsz?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Hilduka írta:


> Egy vallomás:
> 
> Találkozni veled - ez volt a sorsom, - a barátoddá vállni - ez a döntésem volt, - de szerelembe esni veled - ez az irányításom nélkül zajlott.


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Azért jó tudni:

"Szívünkbe láthatatlan papíron, olvashatatlan tintával kerülnek fel az örökkön emlékezetes pillanatok!

Egyetértesz?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Ááááááááááááááá, mondtam, ill. írtam, gyorsan megleszünk ám.  Kitartás!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Hilduka írta:


> Azért jó tudni:
> 
> "Szívünkbe láthatatlan papíron, olvashatatlan tintával kerülnek fel az örökkön emlékezetes pillanatok!
> 
> Egyetértesz?



Igen!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Most nézem: nagyjából egy "szinten" vagyunk...

Az Élet szép! Sajnos nem én találtam ki!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Nem folytatom a kijelentésedet, mert mindjárt ki is tiltanak!!!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Már felénél tartok!

Ma 68 éve született Kozák András Kossuth- és Jászai-díjas színész. Én nagyon szeretem!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Nálam iszonyat lassú az oldal vagy valami hiba van ... ? Nem látom a hozzászólásokat..


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Ahan


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Holnap Mátyás névnap lesz. Elterjedt anno a mondás:
"Mátyás, ha jeget talál, tör, ha nem talál, csinál."

Szerintem talál!


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Azt honann tudom ,hogy meg van-e mar a 20?


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Szerintem figyel, hogy mi csak törtetünk, törtetünk...
Lassítani akarja a tempót!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Igaz, igaz!  Épp egy Vavyan Fable regényt olvasok. Szereted vagy ismered Őt?


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Bal oldalon a neved alatt ott van üzenet: XX
amennyit írtál!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

De nem hagyjuk magunkat!  Féltáááv, asszem.




Hilduka írta:


> Szerintem figyel, hogy mi csak törtetünk, törtetünk...
> Lassítani akarja a tempót!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Visszatérve a ludakra: a ludak január végétől március elejéig tojnak, általában 12-14 tojást kétnaponta.
Tudtad ezt?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Húúú, de felgyorsultál.


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Nem. Miket meg nem tud az ember lánya.


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Várom az 1 órát.Itt iránban most lesz éjjel egy.


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Ez a jelenlegi írás nekem a 16. lesz!
Hajrááááááááááááááááááá!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Jézus Mária! Olyan messze élsz? Én Magyarországon és Székesfehérvárott, a királyok városában!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Unatkozom, tehát vagyok.


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Közben ittam egy pohár tejet!
Egészen kitikkadtam a nagy izgalomban.
Hány éves vagy?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Irán, Székesfehérvár, Budapest ...


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Megint egy kis bölcsesség:
"A barát is csak ember, s néha hibádzik. De szeret, s ha nincs veled érzed, hogy hiányzik. Mert egyedül lenni nem jó ezen a világon!"


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

???  Várjuk a választ!


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Talált, süllyedt! 



Hilduka írta:


> Megint egy kis bölcsesség:
> "A barát is csak ember, s néha hibádzik. De szeret, s ha nincs veled érzed, hogy hiányzik. Mert egyedül lenni nem jó ezen a világon!"


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Örülök, hogy összefutottunk! Remélem, hogy majd még az oldalon találkozni fogunk!!
A dick nevem: Hilduka
(Megjegyzem: ez az igazi nevem is!)


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Nekem vissza fele számol mert elöbb már 8 volt most meg 3.Vagy én nem értem


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Előfordulhat!  Én is örülök!


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

Jól "elbeszélgettünk"!
Igyekezzél, én már elértem a kitüzött célt!
Sikerült a hozzászólás!
Nélküled nehezebben ment volna!


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

36 éves vagyok és ti?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

A neved alatt az üzeneteknél én a 4-es számot látom. Ezt azt jelenti, 4 üzit küldtél eddig. 20 kell minimum. Ha minden igaz, nálam ez lesz a 19. üzi.


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 23)

További szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Na mi van itt hagytok?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Viszont, viszont, viszont!


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Jajj ne már.Akkor magammal társalogjak?


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

30 vagyok.  Húzz bele, még írogatnod kell. Akármit, bármit.


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Alaleh írta:


> Jajj ne már.Akkor magammal társalogjak?


Neeeem, maradok. Csak írj valamit. Akár magadról. De akkor kérdezek: milyen az idő?


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

*- Ideje fölkelned! 
- Föl vagyok kelve, csak nem látszik.*


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

na jó kettő gyermekem van,neked van?


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Köszi rendes vagy.


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

15 éve élek a férjemmel itt.


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Nem látom a Neked küldött 2 utóbbi üzimet! ááááááááá


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

*Napfürdőhöz nem kell úszósapka.*

* 
*


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Alaleh írta:


> 15 éve élek a férjemmel itt.


Gyerek nincs. Van viszont 1 kutya és 1 makka.  Férj sincs, barát van.


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

:``: Csak így tovább! 



Alaleh írta:


> *Napfürdőhöz nem kell úszósapka.*


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Itt most kicsit hideg van.


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

*Minél méretesebb a cickód, annál nagyobb idiótákat vonzol.*


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

*Ha semmi sem sikerül, ha örök vesztesnek érzed magad, gondolj arra, hogy egyszer spermaként te voltál a legfürgébb a csapatban!*

* 
*


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

*Gondoltak már arra, hogy ha Edison nem lett volna, gyertyafénynél néznénk a tévét?*


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

*Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi.*


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

na már csak 3 kell


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Kettő


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Zeró


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Köszi,hogy velem maradtál.Jó töltögetést.
Jó estét.


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Itt vagy még?


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

sok az a 20


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Szia!

Elnézést, de MOST tudtam visszalépni, mert néhány topiknál - köztük ennél! - hibára futottam állandóan.
Még egyszer bocsi! 20 HSZ-ed megvan, grat!

További szép estét!


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

a 19 is sok


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

Kitartás, mindjárt meglesz a 20.. Csak írogass, írogass..


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

18 is sok, de már kopik


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

csak kottát szeretnék keresni


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

Nálam is indul a visszaszámlálás, ez a 19. /2.
Attól függ, merről nézzük.


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

Én meg az 5 éves unokaöcsémnek magyar nyelvű pc játékokat


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

17


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

több napja keresek


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

csak keresek


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

és még mindig keresek


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

gondoltam, reg után rögtön használható


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

pici csalódás


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

majd holnap bekapcsolódok a főoldalon olvasott fórumba: játék női és ffi keresztnevekkel


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

azzal csak összejön a 20


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

de nem adom fel


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

én már kb 2 hete regisztráltam
de eddig nem vettem rá magam a 20 hozzászólásra
régebben
kb egy éve még elég volt a regisztráció


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

legalábbis akkor én töltögettem e-bookokat innen


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

csak az a +48 óra


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

+48 óra?


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

haladok


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

mennyi?


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

20 hozzászólás és 48 óra reg után használható


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

legalább már azon túl vagyok, de Te meg megcsináltad a 20at


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

15.


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

csak ma regisztráltam


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

az nem jó


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

mindjárt elalszom


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

már csak 4


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

szép álmokat


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

nekem se sok van már


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

lehet, hogy ezt megcsinálom, mert akkor holnap már a munkahelyemen haladnék a keresgéléssel


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

nekem ott sajna ilyesmire nincsidőm


----------



## Nóra71 (2011 Február 23)

20.


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

szintén zenész


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Ennek most mi értelme van...?


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Egy filmet keresek...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Sehol nem tudom megvásárolni...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Lehet, hogy DVD-n esetleg megjelent...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

De az sem kapható sehol...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Itt megtaláltam, szeretném letölteni...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Az a címe, hogy Boszorkánykör...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Nem jó film, de azért tetszik...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Mert szép helyen játszódik...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

És a története is érdekes...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Az előadás meg olyan amilyen...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Duna Tv-n volt két hete..


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Az elejéről lemaradtam sajnos...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Későn értem haza, most pedig egy perc és indulok...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Nem volt egy perc...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Csörgött az óra...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Nagyon útálom ezt hangot...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Pedig már régóta nem alszom...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Nézem a híreket az inerneten...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Ma már nem lesz erre több időm...


----------



## csapci (2011 Február 24)

Kész is vagyok, most pedig futás.


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

esik a hó ...


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Szeretnék végre napsütést!


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Meg sok nárciszt és madárdalt!


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Zúgnak az autók.


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Még mindig esik.


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Holnapután vaskedden.


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Tárkonyos krumplileves


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Bruhaha


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Már most unom...


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Valahogy csak kibírom...


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Már megint itt vagyok.


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Furcsaság


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Már csak 8


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Közben levelet írok


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Jujj!


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Lassssú


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

mi történt, mi történt...


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Jót beszélgetek magammal.


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

Csakhogy ne egyedül beszégessél...


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Már csak 2


----------



## nandus (2011 Február 24)

Na még egyet!


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

betársulok


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

én


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

is


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

De ez még


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

nem elég


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

De azért


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

igyekszem


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

úgy látom


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

Magamra maradtam


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

De sebaj


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

Időnként azért


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

benéz valaki


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

De ha nem


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

az sem baj


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

Egész jól haladok


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

megszerzése


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

felé vezető


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

úton.


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

Azért egyet még a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Iceman07 (2011 Február 24)

jó


----------



## Garbóczi Tünde (2011 Február 24)

Gratula Renatus!


----------



## Garbóczi Tünde (2011 Február 24)

3


----------



## fakanzsu (2011 Február 24)

Halihó!


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 24)

Hűha... Ahogy látom, jól ki van használva ez a nagyszerű kezdeményezés!


----------



## tothadam89 (2011 Február 24)

a


----------



## syska128 (2011 Február 24)

én is haladok lassacskán a gyűjtögetéssel...


----------



## syska128 (2011 Február 24)

már kész a fele...


----------



## syska128 (2011 Február 24)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Reni1205 (2011 Február 24)

Megvan a húsz hozzászólás miért nem enged semmit csinálni????????


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

1


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

2


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

3


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

4


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

5


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

6


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

7


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

8


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

9


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

10


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

11


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

12


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

13


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

14


----------



## bbbarna (2011 Február 24)

15


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

*Ez jó ötlet*

Ki is használom, ha lehet.


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Most éppen Dteroitban dolgozom.


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

De még ezt is elrontottam. Akkor még egyszer: Detroitban dolgozom.


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

És hétvégén is Detroitban leszek, kedvenceimet az autókat fogom tanulmányozni


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Eddig meglátogattam a Chrysler Museum-ot


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Holnap következik a Ford Museum


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Aztán a Sloan Museum, amiben van Buick Department


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Sajna van egy két múzeum, ami télen zárva van


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Így "kénytelen" leszek nyáron is visszajönni


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

De tetszik ez a környék. Szép itt a tél...


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Holnapra is várható egy kis havazás...


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Tegnap reggel -17 °C volt


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Oh, most találtam egy auto showt a Cobo Centerben


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Autorama


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Hot Rod Autoshow. Ott a helyünk hétvégén


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Aztán irány Costa Rica hétfőn


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Reméljük a 29 fok jót fog tenni az itteni -17 után


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Sajna nem tengerpart, de pálmafák lesznek...


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

És az már elég jót dob az elégedettség faktoromon is


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Akárcsak ez a 20-ik üzenet


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

köszönöm, hogy lehetőséget kaptam gyorsan teljes taggá válni


----------



## Smartbird (2011 Február 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

1


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

2


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

3


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

4


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

5


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

6


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

7


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

8


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

9


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

10 kiss


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

11 kiss


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

12kiss


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

13


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

14


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

15


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

16 kiss:6:


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

17  :12:


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

18


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

19


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

20


----------



## kukakuka (2011 Február 24)

21 :!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!:


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

azért még így sem egyszerű


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

*Hsz*

2001.02.24.


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Szamosújvár


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

holnap vidékre utazom, mire visszaérek, letelik a két napos várakozási idő


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Kolozsvár


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

de ehhez kénytelen vagyok most húszig meg sem állni


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

lassabban meg, mint gondoltam...


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

45 km


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

éjszaka meglehetősen agyament vagyok


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Kolozs megye


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

tudorok megy a tévében


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Transylvania


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

bár nem hinném, hogy ez a hír bárkit lázba hoz


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Románia


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

kettőt már csak összekapirgálok


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Gyerekek


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

egyet


----------



## FeZu (2011 Február 24)

kész  mindenkinek köszi a türelmet a bugyutaságokhoz.  jó böngészést


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Jó Neked FeZu, csak 2 kell, nekem meg csaak 12.


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

suli


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

elsősök


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

step by step


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

alsósok


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

14


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

7 lány


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

7 fiú


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

tél


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

tavasz


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Már a végére járok!


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

hideg


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

5


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

kutya


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Hellóka, Mindenkinek éjfél tájban Erdélyből! :..:


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

gyűlik a 20


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

de kicsit lassan...


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

szia ine_li, én Pestről kakukkolok még...


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

7


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

8


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Végre sikerült a 20 hsz!


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

9


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

olyan beszédes kedvemben vagyok!!!!!


----------



## ine_li (2011 Február 24)

Hajrá, Eri!
Már nincs sok hátra a 20-ból , csak még 48 óránk marad várni, várni...


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

na igen, de csak kibírjuk majd valahogy


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

gratula, látom, hogy neked meg is lett a 20


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

hideg van, már várom a tavaszt


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

most de soknak tűnik a 20


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

de mát túl vagyok a felén, ez is valami


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

15


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

16 film


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

17 hozzászólás


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

18 perc és megyek aludni


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

már csak 2 és 48 óra


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

woww, nekem is eljött az utolsó


----------



## eri55 (2011 Február 24)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## Y2J (2011 Február 24)




----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Köszönet a fórumért!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Jó itt lenni!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Mi lenne itt a fórum nélkül?


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Ezért kell itt lenni!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Sőt kötelezŐ!


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 24)

nem értem a húszas dolgot..


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

szép éjszakát


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

jó fórum


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

régen regeltem


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

mégsem regéltem


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

abc


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

vajon kell a 20?


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Ezt még ma is el tudom mondani....


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

vagy elég a 10 is


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

lehet..


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

addig is..


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

És megvan a fele...


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

El se hiszem!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Hipp hopp megvan.


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

jo vagy koviola


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Tényleg!


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

hajrá


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Mint az 1x1


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

ki nyer ma


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

egy


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Szóval jó ez az oldal


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

kettő


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

az


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Könnyű jó dolgokat találni itt.


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

érdekes


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Célegyenesben...


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

olvasgatni


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

És íme,ez itt a bűvös huszas!


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

én is


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Ez meg a ráadás...


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

grat


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Csak hogy biztos legyen!


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

megvan


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)

nem hagyod abba?


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)




----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

kiss


----------



## zoloo (2011 Február 25)




----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok mindenki,
ugye nem baj, hogy nem Kanadában élek, hanem Szlovákiában...


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

De azért csak szívesen fogtok látni idefelé...


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Beismerem, volt olyan idöszak, hogy erösen gondolkodtunk a nejemmel, hogy kiköltözünk Kanadába.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

De vhogy nem jutottunk el a végsö döntéshez.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Így hát maradtunk itt, Szlovákiában.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Sajnos, nem tudom összehasonlítani, hogy jól döntöttünk-e vagy se.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Lehet, hogy majd egyszer lesz rá alkalom. Remélem.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Még ha csak turistaként is... De a családdal! Hogy legyen mit mesélni


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Az oviban. Vagy a suliban.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 25)

Ezzel megvan a tíz. Na, holnap gyónok tovább...


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm.Már régóta nézegetem az oldalt,itt volt az ideje a regisztrációnak.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

3 napja volt a születésnapom.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Végig a szerencse társaságában telt a napom.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

De tényleg!


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Nyertem egy sorsoláson.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Aztán valahogy minden jól sikerült.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Voltam moziban.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Megnéztem a Gnómeo és Juliát 3D-ben.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Nagyon aranyos kis mese.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Imádom benne a kis kék kalapos gombát, Gombot (ha jól emlékszem így hívták)


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Ettem hamburgert meg hagymakarikákat.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Meg érkezett az ajándékom is külföldről,pont akkor amikor kellett,holott nem lehetett tudni hogy mikor jön pontosan.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Annyi minden történt aznap hogy nem is tudom hirtelen mit emelnék még ki.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

A lényeg hogy nagyon szép napom volt.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Hosszú idők óta először.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Szeretem a cicákat.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Meg úgy általában az állatokat.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

A cipőket.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Na azokat nagyon.


----------



## LilienH (2011 Február 25)

Éééés 20. Köszönök mindent előre is.


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

ok zsoké kiss


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

kicsi vagyok én


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

maj megnövök én


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

zuhé van


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

pampam-pa-ram-pampam


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

meg vagyok fázva


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

jobbulást


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

1


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

2


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

3


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

macska ül az ágyon


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

4


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

5


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

megkarmollak te lökött


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

6


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

7


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

8


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

erre nem tudok rímet, mert álmos vagyok


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

9


----------



## morcos1000 (2011 Február 25)

juhéé kész lett


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Nem titkoltan a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Ma van a születésnapom, ollé!


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

És hipp-hopp, máris 4 hsz!


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Van


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

egy


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Husky


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

kutyám


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

olyan


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

rossz


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

mint a


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

bűn


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

de


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

én


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

mégis


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

nagyon


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

szeretem!


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Várható időjárás az ország területére péntek estig: Az ország nyugati felén eleinte még jobbára derült lesz az ég, majd kelet felől fokozatosan ott is megnövekszik a felhőzet. Eleinte keleten, délkeleten, később a középső és a déli tájakon is várható havazás. Az északi, északkeleti szél a Dunántúl nyugati felén, illetve az északkeleti országrészben többfelé megerősödik, napközben néhol viharos széllökés is lehet. A legmagasabb nappali hőmérséklet -3, +2 fok között várható. Késő este -1, -6 fok valószínű.


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

Visszaszámlálás: 3...2...1...


----------



## Mili01 (2011 Február 25)

done!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Nem...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

...tudom...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

...pontosan...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

...mit csinálok?!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Remélem...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

...ezek az üzik...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

...is számítanak!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

((((((((


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Ha valakit érdekelne, magamról annyit...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

...Hogy imádok olvasni, leginkább romantikus és misztikus történeteket kedvelek!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Elvégre nő vagyok! )))))


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Rákattantam a lovagregényekre...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Még csak 14!!!!!!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

15!!!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

16!!!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Más is így kezdte???


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Egyébként Gabriella vagyok!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

És most nagyon hülyén érzem magam...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

éssssssssss megvan!!!!!!!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

)))))))
2 nap múlva jövök!


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Jaj, nem, csak azután, mert holnapután dolgozok! Vasárnap! 
Szomorú élet jutott...


----------



## lagabri (2011 Február 25)

Viszont túlteljesítettem! ))))

SZÉP HÉTVÉGÉT MINDENKINEK!!!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm most ez az első!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm ez már a második!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm ez már a harmadik!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm itt a negyedik!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönettel az ötödik!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönettel az már a hatodik!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönettel ez itt a hetedik!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszike a nyolcadik!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Köszönettel a kilencediket is!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Most vagyok a felénél!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Már csak tíz van hátra!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Márcsak 9 van hátra!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Már csak nyolc- ha nem számoltam el magam!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Már csak 7 és itt a vége!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Már csak hat és meg van!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Márcsak 5 és vége!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Már csak 4 és itt a vég!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Már csak 3 és végeztem!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Márcsak 2 és vége!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

Márcsak 1 vége!


----------



## Juditke (2011 Február 25)

ez a ráadás


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

1


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

2


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

3


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

Akkor elkezdek számolni, úgysem olvassa senki 
#1


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#2


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

4


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#3


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#4


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

5


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

6


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

7


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

8


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

9


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

10


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#5


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#6


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#7


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#8


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

11


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#9


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

12


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#10


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

13


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

14


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#11


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

15


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#12


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

16


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

17


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#13


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#14


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#15


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#16


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#17


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#18


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#19


----------



## drx (2011 Február 25)

#20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

*egy*

egy


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

*kettő*

kettő


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

három


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

négy


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

öt


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

hét


----------



## renatus (2011 Február 25)

:,,::,,::656:kiss:656:


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

csokimarcsi írta:


> sajnos nem



szia!


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

kÖSZI


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

*Kis utca 3*

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Ez egy gyors hozzászólás


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

*Cím*

Már nem sok kell, és tag leszek....


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

*1111*

Még 16 kell


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Gyors hozzászólás nem lesz, mert a válaszidő borzasztó...


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Megint itt vagyok...


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Csókolok mindenkit szeretettel


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Itt vagyok Veletek!


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

12


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

*11*



hcabi írta:


> örülök, hogy itt lehetek



222


----------



## kicci (2011 Február 25)

sokszor csók mindenkinek gyűjtöm az üziket


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Üdv


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

csak most hét, de lassú ez a dolog


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

nyolc. ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

kilenc. szuper. még 11.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

tíz. tiszta víz.
még tíz.
mi értelme van ennek?


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

tizenegy. kábé.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

tizenkettő. ez nagyon jó. 20 kell.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

tizenhárom.
nagymama, mond azt hogy tizenhárom! Ja, az 33 volt.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

t.négy


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

t.öt
miért is?


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

t.hat


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

t.hét


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

tizenvalahány.
különben meg:
*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

t.kilenc

*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

20.
el sem hiszem.



*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## aaaaaaa (2011 Február 25)

21.
ez annyira jó, hogy még egyet.
*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

köszi


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

1


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

3


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

4


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

5


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

6


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

7


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

8


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

9


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 25)

10


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok, ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

... most mondok nektek ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

...egy folytatásos ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

... trőrténetet...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

azaz ...tőrténetet ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

...ami a mai ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

...napomról szól - negatív megközelítésben - ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

:S  ... ma reggel nagynehezen felkelek ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

... mire magamhozeszmélek ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

... már rég eltelt vagy fél óra ...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

... aztán felkelnék de semmi kedvem, ezért visszafekszem, aztán vmikor délután felkelek, hogy bemennyek telálkozzam, 1 ismerősömmel, aztán meg jöhettem is haza, mert aztmondták, hogy találkozzonk itt és itt, találkoztunk aztán vártam a - 4-5 celziuszfokban, szépen lassan elinduldultunk a csúszós úton haza...


----------



## Mustang150 (2011 Február 25)

... a többit meg talán még később még folytatom ...


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Miröl is írtál tulajdonképpen?


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Itt lehet különböző dolgokról írni?


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Ami csak eszünkbe jut?


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

De azért ne legyen butaság...


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Legyen valami értelme...


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Más is érdekesnek találja!


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Azért ne untassuk egymást!


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot találtam ezen a honlapon,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

a különböző fórumokban...


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Volt, amit már régóta kerestem mindenhol,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

sehol nem találtam,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

és itt sikerült meglelnem!


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

De még mindig nem tudom...


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

elérni ezeket a fontos,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

vagy érdekes dolgokat,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

mert még nagyon


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

új vagyok itt,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

nem bizonyítottam


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

a kitartásomat,


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

az elszántságomat.


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

Nyomot kell hagynom a homokban...


----------



## pala2011 (2011 Február 26)

hogy bizonyítsam az érettségemet.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

lagabri írta:


> Egyébként Gabriella vagyok!



Hali, én pedig Maros


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Visszatértem 10 hozzászólás erejéig.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Áááá... pedig nem! Lesz több is!


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Hogy én akkora számot hallottam fantasztikus verzióban... Na figyelj ide:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAxpMt8Qa00
Ja, a zenéröl: The Cure - Lullaby (acoustic)


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Szeretem az ilyenfajta zenét.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Magyar elöadók közül pedig Ákos a kedvencem!


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

1992 és 1993-ban voltam még az akkori BS-ben Bonanza Banzai koncerten.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Minkét alkalommal telt ház, 13ezer tomboló, csápoló, testét-lelkét odaadó rajongó.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Óriási buli volt, sose feledem!


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Újra gyóntam 1 szépet. Mi több, még Gabriellával is megismerkedtem 
Legalább is bemutatkoztam, mert úgy illik 

Mindenkinek sok sikert kívánok!


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

1enlöre ennyi 
Lehet hogy késöbb folytatni fogom. Ha lesz érdeklödö


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Ha nem, akkot magamba szállok, és megpróbálok stílust váltani.


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Vagy Nílust. Esetleg színuszt?


----------



## gubee (2011 Február 26)

Meglássuk. Sziasztok.


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

egy


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

kettő


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

három


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

चार


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

पाँच


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

छह


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

सात


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

आठ


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

नौ


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

दस


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

ग्यारह


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

बारह


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

तेरह


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

चौदह


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

पंद्रह


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

मेरा नाम


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

उन्होंने कहा कि


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

मैं अच्छा लड़का नहीं हूँ


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

लेकिन, परंतु, किंतु, बलकि


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

यह तो बीस है


----------



## Lulu70 (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Igaz hogy új vagyok még de szeretek emberekel barátkozni, verset olvasni más olvasmányokat! szeretek képeket nézni és szerkeszteni! Köszönöm musinak hogy ajálota ezt az oldald!


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

új tag vagyok, érdekelne, hogy a világ másik végén mennyire veszik komolyan a gyermekek erkölcsi nevelésést?


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

Legkedvesebb időtöltésim egyike az olvasás, papíralapú könyvekből


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

Tetszett a 6-os ikerkép


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

Ki korán kel aranyat lel... vagy csak fáradt lesz?


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

Szeretném


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

megszerezni


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

gyorsan


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

a 20


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

hozzászólást,


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

mert


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

szeretnék


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

letölteni


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

néhány


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

agykontrollos


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

hanganyagot


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

még


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

ma ;-)


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

ééés 15


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

16,


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

17,


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

18,


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

19,


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

20!


----------



## Czani (2011 Február 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

első hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

második hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

nyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

kilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenkettedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenharmadik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizennegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenötödik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenhatodik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenhetedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizennyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

tizenkilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

éééés a huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## jorus (2011 Február 26)

najó legyen huszonegy, hátha az egyik nem érvényes


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

egy


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

kettö


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

három


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

négy


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

öt


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

hat


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

hét


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

nyolc


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

kilenc


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

tíz


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

egy


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

kettő


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

három


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

négy


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

öt


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

hat


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

hét


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

nyolc


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 26)

kilenc


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Február 26)

ildik79 írta:


> A "kisember" is sokat tehet a környetéért. Szelektíven gyűjtjük a hulladékot, környezetbarát tisztítószereket használunk otthonunkban (mosószóda, nátrium perkarbonát, ecet stb.), újrahasznosítunk egy rakás ruhát (imádok varrni), ahova lehet gyalog vagy kerékpárral közlekedünk.
> Én úgy látom, hogy nem csak a multik fejében kell rendet tenni, hanem az átlagemberekében is.



Így igaz!


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Február 26)

daibo írta:


> Szia! Az írásodban benne a válasz. Amit én kiemelek, az az a hiedelem, hogy kívülről okoz nekünk valami vagy valaki valamit. Ezzel el is hárítottuk magunkról a felelősséget. Alapelv ebben a szemléletben, hogy minden tapasztalatért az életemben én vagyok a felelős, azaz minden másodpercemért én vagyok a felelős. Akár tudja a logikám az ok-okozatot követni, akár nem.
> Én azt tapasztalom, hogy a szorongást mindig megelőzi az ellenállás azzal szemben ami van. Tele vagyunk rejtett elvárásokkal, bírálattal, kritikával. Mind, mind alapja ennek az állapotnak. Mivel nincs önismeret, könnyedén hibáztatjuk a környezetet, a főnököt, házastársat, a csillagokat, az időjárást a kormányt, stb. A sor szinte a végtelenségig folytatható. És valljuk be sokkal egyszerűbb és kényelmesebb is, mint feltenni a kulcskérdést: hogy vagyok én ok abban a mit tapasztalok?
> Ez "veszélyes", hiszen kiderülhet, hogy én teremtem a saját valóságomat, én vagyok az okozó. Igenám, de ez szabadságot is ad, hiszen, ha én vagyok az okozó, akkor úgy változok, hogy más vagy az legyen a tapasztalatom, amit szeretnék.
> A legtöbben azt se tudják, mi a bajuk, azt se tudják mit akarnak. Ehhez hasznos segítség a célok felállítása és az azokkal kapcsolatos hiedelmek (=vélemény, állítás, következtetés) megismerése és a nem hasznosak lecserélése.
> ...



Van benne igazság!


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Február 26)

zadom írta:


> Jelenleg szerintem az történik a Lenkei doktorral, mint annak idején kb. 15-20 éve a Béres professzorral műveltek a cseppjei miatt. Meghurcolták, támadták, az emberek meg 100 méteres sorokba álltak, hogy hozzájussanak a cseppekhez.
> Az idő igazolta a Béres professzor találmányát, és így lesz az remélem a Lenkei vitaminjaival is.
> Különösen azért mert a mai élelmiszerek töredéke vitamint, ásványokat, nyomelemeket tartalmaznak mint ezeleőtt 20-30 évvel.



Igaza van.


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

tizenkettó


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

tizenhárom


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

tizennégy


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

tizenöt


----------



## elex22 (2011 Február 26)

tizenhat


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

20


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

19


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

három


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

haat


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

3*3


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

5*2


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

prímszám sajna


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

:..::..::smile:Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

3*2*2


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

7*2


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

3*5


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## 19830921 (2011 Február 26)

0


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

2*2*2*2


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

3*3*2


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

19


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

2*2*5))


----------



## eveszt (2011 Február 26)

21


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

szia itvagyok


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

na szia tuc segiteni


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

a stilus utemet akarom letülteni
jamahára


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

na ujra it


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

akor meg mondom
mit kéne
nelem


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

akor tag vagyok


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

sziasztok


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

üzenet2


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

és3


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

már4


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

mégcsak5


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

vagymár6


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

oksa csinálom


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

fele10


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

ki kérdezte honan vagyok


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

it nem irhasa meg


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

mindjárt


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

vége


----------



## evesztever (2011 Február 26)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

én ugy látom nem segit senki


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

mert még ijet nem csináltam


----------



## pityu1971 (2011 Február 26)

vagy én nem értem mit kel csinálni


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

Ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

És ez a második


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

mint a pillangó


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

gyerekjáték


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

három


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

négy


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

öt, megértett tök


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

hét dörög az ég


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

nyolc, szakad a polc


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

kilinc, kisferenc


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

jaj, elrontottam  szóval 9 kisferenc


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

11 fáradt a nap és haza megy


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

1,2,3,4 homlokomra ült egy légy


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

5,6,7,8 hova fut a kicsi borz


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

kiszaladt a mezőre, elszállt a pinty előle.


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

9, 10 és 11 fárad a nap és haza megy


----------



## pikok (2011 Február 26)

A hold világít helyette, sötét az ég felette.


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

nah próba


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

a


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

111


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

*1*

1


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

3:d


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

0


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

19


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

20


----------



## watta (2011 Február 26)

.......oooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo................


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

444444444444444


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

Köszikiss


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

111111111


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

222222222


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

33333333333


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

555555555


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

dddddddddd


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

ioioioioioioio


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

ioioioioioioiioiioiiooioioiiooioioioiioioi


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

dfddfdfdddfd


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

-------------------


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

..............................


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

pőpőpőpőpő


----------



## piciangie (2011 Február 26)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## geza2b (2011 Február 27)

Ha nekem máshol megvolt a húsz, miért nem tudok követni egy linket? A macska rúgja meg!


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

mert sajtból van a hold


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

a


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

b


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

c


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

d


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

e


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Egy férfi és egy nő szerelmeskedik az ágyban, amikor meghallják, hogy megnyikordul a bejárati ajtó.
- Ó, gyorsan tűnj el, ez biztosan a férjem!
- suttogja a nő. A férfi felugrik, felkapja a ruháit és már indulna az ablak felé, amikor hirtelen megáll és őrjöngve így szól:
- Hé, álljon meg a menet!!! ÉN VAGYOK A FÉRJED!!!!


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az erdőben, találkozik Nyuszikával. Hozzávágja a palacsintáját, mire a Nyuszika:
- Ez szándékos volt?
- Nem! Lekváros!


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Pistike meséli az óvodában az óvónéninek:
- Képzeld, az én apukám havonta 300.000 forintot keres!
- Nahát, az majdnem háromszor annyi, mint az én fizetésem - mondja az óvónéni.
- Persze, de ő azért a pénzért dolgozik is, te meg csak itt játszol velünk egész nap!


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

- Pista bácsi, árulja már el, hogy tett szert ekkora vagyonra?
- Hát, fiam, zsidókat bújtatok a pincémben, ők meg fizetnek érte.
- De hiszen a háború már hatvan éve véget ért!
- Tudom én, de ők szerencsére nem tudják!


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

- Mit eszik a kannibál gyomorégés ellen?
- ???
- Tűzoltót!


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

- Képzeld, meghalt az anyósom!
- Mi történt vele?
- Levitte az ujját a busz.
- Ne viccelj, abba nem lehet belehalni!
- Na igen, csakhogy épp a fejét vakarta...


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

A tanár magyaráz:
- Az araboktól vannak a számaink, a kínaiaktól a porcelán, a naptár a rómaiaktól. Valaki tud még ilyen példát mondani?
Pistike jelentkezik.
- Tanár úr, nekünk a poharak a sarki kocsmából, a tányérok az étteremből, ahol a mama dolgozik, a bor a szomszéd pincéjéből, paprika a hátsó szomszéd kertjéből, a kisöcsém pedig a postástól.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

- Mi lesz ha a szőke nők megöregszenek?
- ???
- Jobbnál jobb anyós viccek.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

A matektanárnő megkérdezi a gyerekeket:
- Mi lesz akkor, ha van 3 almád és a testvéred megeszik belőle kettőt?
Móricka felteszi a kezét és válaszol:
- Nagy verekedés!


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

*tanács*

Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Egy férfi sétáltatja a dobbermanját a parkban, mikor csatlakozik hozzá a barátja, aki a felesége pincsijével van. Elhatározzák, hogy legyen valami élvezet is a dolgban, beugranak egy sörre a sarki bárba. Az egyik azonban felveti, hogy kutyával nem fogják őket beengedni, mire a másik megnyugtatja, hogy csak jöjjön utána és csinálja azt amit ő.
Feltesz egy sötét szemüveget és belép a bárba. Mire a csapos:
- Sajnálom uram, ide nem lehet háziállatot behozni.
- Téved uram, ez nem háziállat, hanem vakvezető kutya.
- Dobbermanokat is alkalmaznak már?
- Igen, nagyon alkalmasak erre.
- Rendben, akkor természetesen jöhet.
Látja a másik is, hogyan megy a dolog, de gondolja, hogy azért az ő kutyájával ez hihetetlenebb, de felteszi a sötét szemüveget és belép. Mire a csapos:
- Sajnálom uram, ide nem lehet háziállatot behozni.
- Téved uram, ez nem háziállat, hanem vakvezető kutya.
- Pincsiket is alkalmaznak már?
- Micsoda? - Ezek a szemetek egy pincsit sóztak rám?


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

*viccek*

Szeretem a Mórickás vicceket.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Miért olyan okosak a japánok?
- ???
- Mert nincsenek köztük szőkék.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

ez a harmadik.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

A tücsök egy bulit szervez, és meghív minden bogarat. El is jönnek a bogarak sorban, a katica, a sáska, a hőscincér... az est végére már csak a százlábú hiányzik.
Véget is ér a buli, mindenki indulna haza, amikor nyílik az ajtó, belép a százlábú, és dühösen mondja:
- Ki írta ki az ajtó elé, hogy lábat törölni kötelező?


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

ez meg a negyedik.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Szőke nő fel-alá járkál a telefonfülke előtt, mert a mamájának akar telefonálni, de nincs nála aprópénz. Jön egy pasi, a szőke odasiet hozzá:
- Kérem uram, bármit megteszek csak adjon egy kis aprópénzt, mert muszáj telefonálnom!
- Bármit? Jó, akkor jöjjön velem!
A pasi egy szállodai szobába vezeti a szőkét, majd mondja neki:
- Térdeljen le!
A szőke letérdel...
- Húzza le a sliccemet!
A nő lehúzza...
- Vegye elő!
A nő előveszi...
- Jó, most kezdheti!
- Halló, mama...?


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Pistike levelet ír Jézuskának karácsony előtt:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam és mindig megcsináltam a leckéimet, küldj..."
Közben felnéz a falon levő Mária képre és elszégyelli magát.
Újabb levelet kezd:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam, de sokszor nem csináltam meg a leckéimet..."
Újból felnéz, majd új levél:
"Kedves Jézuska, én nem voltam nagyon jó, és a leckéimet sem készítettem el..."
Felnéz, leveszi a Mária képet, bezárja a szekrénybe, és írja az új levelet.
"Jézus! Anyádat túszul ejtettem, követelésem a következő..."


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
Hogy két kopasz hajbakapjon.


----------



## a000 (2011 Február 27)

Az iskolában Pistikének óriási piros folt van az arcán. Megkérdezi a tanárnő:
- Pistike, mitől olyan piros az arcod?
- Megcsípett egy szúnyog.
- Ne hazudj, egy szúnyogcsípéstől nem lehet olyan piros!
- Igen, de a bátyám az ásóval akarta lecsapni.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
Az Égboltban vásárolni.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Ez a hetedik.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Végre!


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Kii az abszolút x láb?
Aki csak két lavorban tud lábat mosni.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Tetszik.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Ki az abszolút udvarias?
Aki átadja helyét a fáradt olajnak.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

na végre!


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Mit is írjak még?


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Ki az abszolút pap?
Aki a lélek tükrében borotválkozik.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Jó.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

A nevetés gyógyít.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Ki az abszolút feledékeny?
Aki elfelejt felejteni.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Móricka jó fej.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Igen.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

Ez a 20.


----------



## kriszti_000 (2011 Február 27)

És még egy ráadás.


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

cc


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

:d


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

kössz szépen


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

még 16


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

szintén


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

a


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

b


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

d


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

holnap ismét benézek


----------



## kistuta (2011 Február 27)

32


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)




----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

klassz


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

én is


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

pif


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

paf


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

hókusz


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

pókusz


----------



## rugby10 (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

17 ennyi kell még


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

16 ennyi van ennyi volt ennyi lesz


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

15 kellllllllllllllll


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

14 nem tok jobbat irni


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

13 kell még


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

12 lesz és kész


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

11 és mindjárt kész


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

10 kell és kész van


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

9 és vége van


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

8 mostpedig vége a szép időknek


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

7 nem csapod a szelet már a nőknek


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

6 csókokat lopni


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

nekem még 7 kell


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Kettő – csipkebokor vessző


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Három – te leszel a párom


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

ezer köszönet a témaindításért!


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

8 köszönöm


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

6 köszönöm szépen


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

5 köszönöm szépren


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

4 köszönöm


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

3 szépen


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

2 meg y ez nekem


----------



## natasa123 (2011 Február 27)

1 nem is nehéz


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 27)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 27)

Kenu és bicaj témák, leírások érdekelnének kanadai tájakról, érdekességekről.


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 27)

Kalózokkal kapcsolatos filmek is érdekelnek,mint pl. Blood kapitány. Lehet kaland vagy dokumentum film is.


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 27)

Magyarországon a Dunán szoktunk evezgetni saját kenuval. A teljes magyar szakaszt már végig eveztük. A Dunát Pozsonytól Mohácsig ismerjük ha kell valakinek vízítúra infó.


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 27)

Bicaj Magyar és Szlovák tájakon, Dunajec környéke ha valakit érdekel


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

Köszönet az anyagokért


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

ajjaj


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

nana


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

még sok van


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

de már fogy


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

,de elég lassan


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

jön a tavasz,


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

majd a nyár


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

a gyerek meg


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

iskolába jár


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

lassan fogy


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

a tél ereje


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

finom étel a derelye


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

hehehe


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

mit is írjak ide még


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

....gondolkodom ezen még


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

ez a fórum sokat ér


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

fejlődik a nyelv és ész


----------



## isoram (2011 Február 27)

kész.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Egy.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Kettő.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Három.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Négy.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Öt.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Hat.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Hét.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Nyolc.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Kilenc.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tíz.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenegy.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizennégy.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenöt.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenhat.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenhét.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Tizenkilenc.


----------



## kovacsgabor (2011 Február 27)

Húsz.


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

a


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

b


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

c


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

d


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

e


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

f


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

g


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

h


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

i


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

j


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

k


----------



## Eduba (2011 Február 27)

l


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Karóval jöttél, nem virággal,


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

feleseltél a másvilággal,


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

aranyat igértél nagy zsákkal


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

anyádnak és most itt csücsülsz,


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

dinoszauruszok


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

szappanbuborékok - hű, meg kellene tudni az igazán szép szappanbuborék-készítés lötyijének az összetételét... Sosem tudtam rendes löttyöt készíteni


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

mint fák tövén a bolondgomba


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

(igy van rád, akinek van, gondja),


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

be vagy zárva a Hét Toronyba


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

és már sohasem menekülsz.


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Tejfoggal kõbe mért haraptál?


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Mért siettél, ha elmaradtál?


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Miért nem éjszaka álmodtál?


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Végre mi kellett volna, mondd?


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Magadat mindig kitakartad,


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

sebedet mindig elvakartad,


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

Süss fel nap...


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

híres vagy, hogyha ezt akartad.


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

S hány hét a világ? Te bolond.


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

fényes nap...


----------



## Sapadtribizli (2011 Február 27)

Szerettél? Magához ki fûzött?
Bujdokoltál? Vajjon ki ûzött?
Gyõzd, ami volt, ha ugyan gyõzöd,
se késed nincs, se kenyered.

Be vagy a Hét Toronyba zárva,
örülj, ha jut tüzelõfára,
örülj, itt van egy puha párna,
hajtsd le szépen a fejedet.


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

amerikai palacsinta


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

gyöngykarkötő


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

*hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

én is a 20 hozzászólást igyekszem megszerezni.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

*hozzászólás*

már régen regisztráltam


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

de eddig nem volt meg a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

ezért mondatonként írom


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

amit egyben is leírhatnék


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

ez még csak a 7. hozzászólásom


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

de szerintem jól haladok


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

itt épp hideg van kinn


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

bár szerintem ez senkit nem érdekel


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

jó a meleg szobában lenni


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

kicsit lassú a szerver


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

Logico


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

lassan mennek el az üzeneteim


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

Férfiak tanácsai nőknek


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Tanuld meg használni a WC-ülőkét. Nagylány vagy. Ha fel van hajtva, hajtsd le.
Nekünk felhajtva kell, nektek lehajtva. Sosem hallotok minket arról panaszkodni, hogy megint lehajtva hagytátok.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Vasárnap = sportok. Ez olyan mint a holdciklus vagy az apály-dagály váltakozása. Törődj bele!


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

Szerintem, ha 2007 augusztusa óta ráértél a 20 hsz-el, ez a pár perc már nem számít, hogy meglegyen a megfelelő számú üzenet, nem


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. A bevásárlás NEM sport. És nem, soha nem fogunk rá akként gondolni.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. A sírás = zsarolás.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Azt kérd, amit akarsz. Tisztázzuk: a finom utalások nem működnek! A nyomatékosított utalások nem működnek! Az egyértelmű utalások sem működnek!
Csak mondjad!


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

cirmos cica, hajj


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Az IGEN és NEM tökéletesen megfelelő válaszok szinte minden kérdésre.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Azt kérd, amit akarsz. Tisztázzuk: a finom utalások nem működnek! A nyomatékosított utalások nem működnek! Az egyértelmű utalások sem működnek!
Csak mondjad!


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 27)

Tippelhetek? Pasiból vagy?


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Csak olyan problémával gyertek hozzánk, aminek megoldásában a segítségünket kéritek.
Erre vagyunk valók. Szimpátiáért ott vannak a barátnőitek.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Az a fejfájás, ami 17 hónapja tart, az már betegség.
Menj orvoshoz!


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Bármi, amit 6 hónapnál régebben mondtunk nem felhasználható vita közben.
Igazából minden megjegyzésünk érvényét veszti 7 nap után.


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

Igen


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. Amikor csak lehet, a feltétlen szükséges mondanivalódat a reklámok alatt mondjad el!


----------



## efix (2011 Február 27)

1. MINDEN férfi csak 16 színben lát, mint a Windows alapbeállításnál.
Például a barack az egy gyümölcs, nem szín. A padlizsán az zöldség. Fogalmunk sincs, mi az a mályva.


----------



## mikusz6 (2011 Február 27)

Mivel uj vagyok itt, hat legyen 1


----------



## mikusz6 (2011 Február 27)

Es mi a helyzet a szinvaksagnal ?


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

én már láttam földönkívülit, ET-t! ET hazatelefonál, és Gombi is


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

CR ismét apa lesz


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

lány v fiú?


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

mi lesz a neve:


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

II Ronaldo vagy Ronalda


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

?


----------



## Luca11 (2011 Február 27)

............


----------



## Bencsikgab (2011 Február 27)

AbC


----------



## Bencsikgab (2011 Február 27)

---:d


----------



## Bencsikgab (2011 Február 27)

hello


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Gordon Szetterem van, Vilinek hívják.


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Halihóóóóó!


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Én is szeretnék feltölteni keresztszemes képeket.


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Holnap éjszakás vagyok..


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Szeretnék egy dogot, de a párom nem akarja.


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Citromos tea: víz, tea, citrom, cukor.....


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Jaaaj de soká lesz még 20.......


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Kedvenc filmem a Donnie Brasco


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

A kategóriás jogsira járok, csak a rossz idő miatt most nem mehetek.


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Kedvenc motorom a Suzuki GSX-R Hayabusa


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

650-es CBR-t szeretnék venni.


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Mai menü: Tyúkhúsleves, sült tarja tepsis burgonyával, tavaszi sali


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

uno, dos, tres, quattro.....


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Nem tudok mit írni csak úgy.....


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Húúú, már csak hatot kellene írnom...


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Ötöt?Négyet?Mennyit is?


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Fel akarták törni ma a F...bookomat...


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

ÁÁÁÁÁ, mikor lesz már HÚÚÚÚÚSZ?
Szeretnék már állandó tag lenni.


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Kicsit kezdek álmos lenni....


----------



## hayabusa1000 (2011 Február 27)

Óó, köszi, köszi, bent vagyok...remélem!


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ha mindenedet
odaadnád érte - mit
adhatnál neki?[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]lábam előtt ült
egy madár, majd felröppent -
Nehezebb lettem.[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]biztosítatlan
zuhanunk ki belakott
pillanatunkból[/FONT]*


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Temetés

Két székely beszélget: 
- Te, Áront mégsem holnap temetik, hanem pénteken. 
- Miért, jobban van?


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ki itt belépsz, tudd:
m i n d e n k i : bejárat egy
ki-már-sohába[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ha közelebb van:
élesebben látni, hogy
elérhetetlen[/FONT]*


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Bicikli

Két rendőr biciklisversenyt néz.
- Nem egy olcsó mulatság! - szólal meg az egyik.
- Hát nem! - mondja a másik, a bringákat vizsgálva - ha jól számoltam, 42 darab világitás nélküli kerékpárt láttam!


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]aggódva mérem:
m i l y e n távolság l e h e t
fej s írás között[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]állva szomszédos
pellengéreken: m é l y e n
megvetjük egymást[/FONT]*


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Jó ez?

Ejtőernyőskiképzésen az oktatóhoz:
- Mondja kérem, jó ez az ejtőernyő?
- Eddig még senki sem panaszkodott...


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]jelentős helyen,
istenhátamögötti
időben élünk[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ki kell lépnünk, hogy
megérkezzünk, a jelen
váróterméből[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]micsoda Kert volt!
Virágszándékainkat
tett-gaz verte föl[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]morális örök-
mozgó: amit nem emelsz
- szűntelen - süllyed[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]szivemet veri
a rendfenntartó idő;
szivem visszaüt[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]alvaszületett
fajtánk görcsösen óvja
lidércálmait[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a d o l o g úgy fest:
legfestőibb tettünk a
képkeretezés[/FONT]*


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Karácsony

A skót kisfiú megkérdezi az apjától:
- Apa, mi lesz karácsonykor a fa alatt?
- Parketta, kisfiam, parketta…


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]m i egy csattanós
ütközés a néma le-
hagyáshoz képest![/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem arról szól[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]egyetlen percem
sincs, amit elcserélnék
egy másik percért[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]mi nyomtalanul
eltünt kint: belénk-szökve
rendezkedni kezd[/FONT]*


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]jelenségemből,
mint héjából a kagyló:
eltisztulok majd[/FONT]*


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2011 Február 27)

ezt jó lenne, ha kikapcsolnátok, mert semmi értelme


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

- Mit mond az internetes szellem??
- ???
- .hu


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Hova ül a tehén a buszon?
- ???
- Legelőre.


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Van egy nagy kutyám. Labrador és pitbull keveréke. Jó kombináció. Biztos vagyok benne hogy egy nap letépi a lábamat, de vissza is hozza.


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. A rendőr megállítja:
- Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

- Mi a különbség a teológus és a geológus között?
- Ég és föld!


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Apu, hol van az Alpok?
- Anyádat kérdezd, ő rak el mindent!


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

0


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

1


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Mi az a speciális berendezés, amivel átlátsz a betonfalon?
- Ablak.


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben. A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Székely törvények
- A nő nem ember.
- A sör nem alkohol.
- A medve nem játék.


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Járókelő kérdezi egy másiktól:
- Meg tudná nekem mondani, melyik a legrövidebb út a vasútállomásra?
- Nem tudom.
- Miért, nem idevalósi?
- De igen, csak én taxisofőr vagyok.


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Meghal a gazdag bankár. A gyászmenetben a skót sír a legkeservesebben. A mellette haladó férfi megkérdezi:
- Talán a rokona volt a bankár úrnak?
- Sajnos nem. Azért sírok ennyire.


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## Seedee (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

A milliomos épít egy kastélyt, három úszómedencével, az egyikben meleg víz, a másodikban hideg, a harmadik üres. Barátja kérdi hogy minek.
- Tudod vannak napok, amikor jólesik a meleg medencében úszkálni, a forró napokon viszont a hideg medence esik jól.
- De minek az üres medence?
- Vannak napok, amikor nincs kedvem úszni.


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Két szociálpszichológus jön ki éjjel a kocsmából. A járdán találnak egy embert, aki vérbefagyva a fájdalomtól üvölt.
- Te, annak aki ezt csinálta, feltétlen segítenünk kellene.


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

-A házasságkötés után a feleség így szól a férjéhez az első ebédjük alatt:
-Be kell vallanom, drágám, hogy én, sajnos, csak krumplistésztát és csirkelevest tudok főzni.
A férj felnéz a tányérból, és fintorogva kérdezi:
-És ez most melyik?


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

-A házasságkötés után a feleség így szól a férjéhez az első ebédjük alatt:
-Be kell vallanom, drágám, hogy én, sajnos, csak krumplistésztát és csirkelevest tudok főzni.
A férj felnéz a tányérból, és fintorogva kérdezi:
-És ez most melyik?


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Jenő kórházba kerül, és egy hatalmas kórteremben helyezik el.
Az éjjel elszörnyedve tapasztalja, hogy több beteget is kitolnak, lepedővel letakarva. Reggel a vizitnél reklamál a főorvosnál:
- Főorvos úr, igazán fenntarthatnának egy külön kórtermet a haldoklóknak.
- Röhögni fog. Ez az a kórterem.


----------



## Hoover (2011 Február 27)

Egy férfi horgászik a folyóparton, és az egyik lába be van gipszelve. Arra megy egy másik horgász, megkérdi:
- Harapnak a halak?
- Nem, csak elestem.


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

*...*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

Két tükörtojás sül a serpenyőben.
Megszólal azegyik.
-De rohadt meleg van itt!
Mire a másik...
-Úristen egy beszélő tükörtojás!


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

Mem mindegy hogy:
Kecsesen ringó fecske
vagy
Recsegve fingó kecske


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

Abc


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

def


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

ghi


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

jkl


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

mno


----------



## *Zeon* (2011 Február 27)

*...*

pqr


----------



## oceaneleven (2011 Február 28)

jó ez a topik


----------



## oceaneleven (2011 Február 28)

bocs az off-ért


----------



## oceaneleven (2011 Február 28)

remélem nem törölnek


----------



## oceaneleven (2011 Február 28)

na még egy, és megvan az öt.


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

A tigris az mindig egy jellem,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

mert jellem, meg tigris, az egy.


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

Fejében süvít a szellem,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

a lába meg ugrik, ha megy.


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

Kellemes , jellemes, szellemes tigris


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

az én vagyok magam, mert:


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

a tigris az mindig egy jellem,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

mert jellem, meg tigris, az egy!


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

körbe pörg e görbe körte


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

hat gödörbe, vak tükörbe


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

fürge ürge sürg e zűrbe,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

őt gyötörd, te rőt ökörke.


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

Az ibafai papnak


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

fapipája van,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

ezért az ibafai fapipa,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

papi fapipa.


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

Világot járni vágyok, semmi mást nem kívánok,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

csak jó nagyokat enni, inni, aludni, menni,


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

gondtalan tekeregni, ameddig visz a lábam.


----------



## jezka (2011 Február 28)

pá-pá-pápápá, pápápápápá...


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

a túró kivan


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

hogy


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

eltüntettétek


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

az


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

összes


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

hozzászólásomat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

és


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

most


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

ezért


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

Segítene nekem valaki?


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

irkálhatok


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

itt!


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

egy


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

Frissen regisztráltam és nem tudok bizonyos tartalmakhoz hozzáférni.


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

nyamvadt


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

mp3 szám


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

letöltéséért


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

Kissé


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

kiss


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

ideges


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

lettem


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

most!!!


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

nah végre 20...


----------



## Swejki (2011 Február 28)

@ kivan...


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:..:


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)




----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)




----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:d


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)




----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

.


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

.


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:77:


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

.


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:d


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

.


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

kiss


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:..:


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:444:


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:d


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)

:4:


----------



## agibabus (2011 Február 28)




----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

123


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

456


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

789


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

987


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

654


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

321


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

147


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

258


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

369


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

963


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

852


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

741


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

159


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

357


----------



## Bulcsu86 (2011 Február 28)

20


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Február 28)

Köszi!


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Február 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

Már rég rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

de eddig még nem vettem a bátorságot


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

hogy letöltsek róla


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

nagyon sok


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

és jó dolog lett ide feltöltve


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

köszönöm mindenkinek a munkáját!


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

igyekszem nem csak vinni


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

hanem feltölteni is


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

van egy kislányom


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

aki áprilisban tölti be a 3. életévét


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

a vele való


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

közös élményeket,


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

kreatív pillanatokat


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

szeretném


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

még tartalmasabbá


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

tenni


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

mert van olyan alkalom


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

amikor


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

Én rengeteget hozzászóltam már blogokhoz, azt mégsem számolja a rendszer. Hogy lehet ez


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

kifogyok az ötletekből


----------



## EveLiza (2011 Február 28)

1 szóval : K Ö S Z Ö N Ö M !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

szeretnék mihamarabb állandó tag lenni


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

Úgy látom, ezeket a gyorsüzeneteket számolja


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

Hátha így sikerül


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

elnézést, hogy itt írogatok


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

jol van


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

de nem tehetek mást,


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

mert valamit


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

keydonek nehey eligayodni


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

nagyon szeretnék


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

letölteni


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

de


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

syiasytok


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

eddig félreértelmeztem


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

igay


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

a szabályokat


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

kedves


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

nem tudom


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

, hogy csak nekem


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

syeretnek tanulni


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

nem akart jönni


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

valami ertelmes


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

a megvilágosodás?


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

hasznos


----------



## kemenyne (2011 Február 28)

nekem macskáim vannak és nagyon rosszak


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

Remélem most jó lesz.


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

tanacsot


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

meghallgatnam


----------



## bomi (2011 Február 28)

Üdv., mindenkinek!


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

masok


----------



## csoki70 (2011 Február 28)

Nekünk csak cicánk van


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

velemenyet is


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

de idom keves


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

csak az engem erinto


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

dolgok erdekelnek


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

hiszen a sok informacio


----------



## kemenyne (2011 Február 28)

szerintem is


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

felemesztene


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

az egesy eletemet


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

ertelmetlenul


----------



## melike1967 (2011 Február 28)

kar lenne eletem ertelmet itt kresgelnem hasztalan elpocsekolnam szeretteimrol megfeledkezve


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

*hideg*

Hideg van


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

A héten is hideg lesz


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

A jövő héten javul az idő


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Megyek nyaralni


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Vagy telelni


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Meglátjuk mi jön össze


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Napsütés, hó, eső, vagy valami más


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Nem vagyok borúlátó, a napot szeretem


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Meg a nagy havat


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Meg a napot


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

Meg az erdőt


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

A hegyeket


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

A folyókat


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

A tavakat


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

A természetet


----------



## Muksi (2011 Február 28)

És természetesen magamat. Anyukám azt mondta mindig, hogy rám nagyon kell vigyázni, mert csak egy van belőlem.


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

Van egy nagy - 12 éves -


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

és egy majdnem 3 éves


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

lányom
Mind a ketten


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

nagyon szeretik


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

a zenét és a rajzfilmeket.


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

A kicsi inkább


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

a digitális animációkat,


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

a nagy pedig az ifjúsági filmeket


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

nézi szívesen.


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

sajnos a klasszikus


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

rajzfilmeket


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

már nem nézik


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

A zenék közül


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

Hannah Montana ( Miley Cirrus )


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

és Gryllus megy nekik


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

de régi népzenei feldolgozásokat


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

is szívesen hallgatnak.


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

Remélem, hogy innen


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

tudom gyarapítani


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

Ezúton is szeretném


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

megköszönni mindenkinek


----------



## bipeti (2011 Február 28)

a feltöltéseket


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

süt a nap


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

kék az ég


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

nőnek a paradicsomok


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

nyílik a krokusz


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

lasagne ebédre


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

ugat a kutya kint


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

klikk klikk


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

Japán


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

miáu


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

nyaklánc


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

most múlik pontosan


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

engedem had menjen


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

szaladjon kifelé belőlem


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

Gondoltam egyetlen


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

nem vagy itt jó helyen


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

nem vagy való nekem


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

Villámlik mennydörög


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

ez tényleg szerelem


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

salallalal


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

ez a 20.


----------



## purcika (2011 Február 28)

ez meg egy ráadás


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

nekem még kell pár


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

valaki???


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

Milyen jó hogy észrevettem hogy van ez a topic...  én meg itt olvasgatom a témákat, hogy érdemlegesen össze tudjam szedni a 20 hozzászólásomat


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

nem baj, legalább okosodtam is közben. de akkor legyen ez a 7. hozzászólásom.


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

8... alakul...


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

ez lesz a 9.


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

Ez meg a 11... igen, igen tudok számolni, csak közben sikerült máshoz is hozzászólnom


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

14 hozzászólás


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

már csak 3 és megvan a 20...


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Koos midi ajándékba?


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

az előbb rossz helyre írtam


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

de most megtaláltam végre ezt a jó kis helyet


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

itt tényleg gyorsan meglesz a húsz


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

jobb, mint húsz szenvedő hozzászólást írni...


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

abcde


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

nagy-nagy köszönet a létrehozónak!!


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

Még így is soknak tűnik...


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

ma tíz és holnap tíz, az mennyi? Igen! Húsz.


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Reflex hangfalat vennék!


----------



## Andibetti (2011 Február 28)

Na, mára ennyi volt...


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Korg pa1 xpro szintetizátort vennék!


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Roland e-50 eladó


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Yamaha MG82cx keverő eladó


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

1


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Cubase 5 könyvet vennék olcsón


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

2


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Shure sm58 ének mikrofont keresek!


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

3


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

4


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

igen, ennek én is megörültem  már csak kettő kell. Amúgy szia


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

5


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

6


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

7


----------



## futyok (2011 Február 28)

*6*

6


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

19... hasítok a hozzászólásokban


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

8


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Mit jelent az hogy LOCAL (OFF ON) ?


----------



## futyok (2011 Február 28)

7


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

9


----------



## Giume (2011 Február 28)

ééééééééés a *20.* Na végre valahára


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

10


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

1000567898-233782933


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

11


----------



## futyok (2011 Február 28)

Há', van má' 20!!!! HURRÁ!
(Miért kellett ezt a 20-at kitalálni?)


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

12


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

13


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

14


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

15


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

adsllllflrrtt


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

16


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

17


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

18


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

én is akarom azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

19


----------



## alexrod67 (2011 Február 28)

20


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

20 hozzá szólás


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

addig idd a sört, míg hideg


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

mással foglalkozni?


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

minek?


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

az a legnagyobb baj, hogy:


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

különösen szigorúak itt a szabályok


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

de nem baj, végül is megértem


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Mennyi az annyi?


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

a szabály, az szabály


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

és a szabályt mindig minden körülmények között be kell tartani


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

ok


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

oké


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

20-11=???


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

keresek valami zenét, mert így uncsi


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Midi ügyben tudok segíteni!


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

pont pont pont


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

a kréta elkopott


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

a végső kérdésem az lenne


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

hogy hogy állok:


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

hozzászólás ügyileg?


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

imádok magamban beszélgetni


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

és meg van a 20!!! éljen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csele (2011 Február 28)

csóközön, csele voltam! xoxo


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

A kutyam nekem is rossz volt!


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Kaczor midi akinek kell szóljon!


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

De most mar annyira nem rossz.


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Sajnos elment a kutya menyorszagba!


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Republic midi minden mennyiségben


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

(Legalabbis ugy gondolom-nem hinnem ,hogy pokolra kerult)


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

(Annyira azert nem volt rossz)


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Szoval,elment!


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Csárdás mix mideben. Erre lenne nekem nagy szükségem.


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Pedig ,nagyon szerettuk!


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Hirtelen tavozott..


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Roland e-50 szintire kellene!


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Mikor utoljara lattam...


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

(-meg egszsegesen)...


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

volt valami furcsa a szemeben


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

A románcoktól kellene a De jó kedvet csináltok midiben.
Előre is köszönöm.....


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Mintha azt mondta volna:


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Kerlek ne menj el!..


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

...vagy,ha elmesz akkor vigyel magaddal!


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Nagyon fura erzesem volt


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Kis grofo: ez a helyzet jaj de nehéz, és a gigolo midiben keresem


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Akkor meg nem tudtam hova tenni..


----------



## Katona28 (2011 Február 28)

Valaki segitsen már légyszi!!!


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

par nappal kesobb ,kiderult,hogy beteg..


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

el is kellett vinni otthonrol


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

majd felszallt az egbe


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

Ott futkos az orok vadaszmezokon..var ream


----------



## Istvan77 (2011 Február 28)

..egy szep napon en is meglatogatom ot! 
-the end


----------



## mikusz6 (2011 Február 28)

Csak nem Hapy End


----------



## tami4 (2011 Február 28)

*ok*

ennek örülök, de sok időm nincs.


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Sürgősen kell,Ákostól az Ölelj meg újra! Csak a zenei alap!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Ákos!Ölelj meg újra!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Segítséget kérnék!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Máté Péter:Most élsz!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Most múlik pontosan...


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Holdviola:Bánat utca


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Nagyon sürgős!!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Segítséget kérek!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Zenei alapok, csak zene!!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Máté Péter: Most élsz!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Most múlik pontosan......


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

NOX:Forogj világ!!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Ákos:Ölelj meg újra!!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Holdviola:Bánat utca


----------



## hondanita (2011 Február 28)

a


----------



## hondanita (2011 Február 28)

x


----------



## hondanita (2011 Február 28)

cc


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Ákos:Ölelj meg újra!! Csak a zene!!!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Sziasztok!!Sürgősen kellene a segítség!!


----------



## hondanita (2011 Február 28)

123


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Zenei alapok!!!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Most élsz......


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Most múlik pontosan! Forogj világ!


----------



## adri66 (2011 Február 28)

Ákos:Ölelj meg újra!


----------



## hondanita (2011 Február 28)

456


----------



## hondanita (2011 Február 28)

5413


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

A lélegzés az életem,hát abbahagyni nem merem!


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

78910


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

1112


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

Február 28


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

Elemér


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

a


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

b


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

c


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

d


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

e


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

f


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

g


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

h


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

i


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

j


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

k


----------



## MrSatu (2011 Február 28)

l


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

A színpad vak sötét
Olyan csendes, olyan árva most a nézôtér


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Egy koncert ami elmúlt, ami véget ért
Csak a szívekben él


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Törött dobverô,
Cigarettafüstben úszó, kopott öltözô


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Egy magányos gitár, néhány papírpohár
Elment mindenki már


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

A csendet hallgatom
Fejem zúg, benne égnek elmúlt dallamok


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Mélyen legbelül, még várok,
De biztos nem jön ma már


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Éjféli lány
Sok sok éve annak, hogy várok rá


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Kerestem ôt
Üres csendben, hazug szavak mögött


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Éjféli lány
Tudom, hogy egyszer eljön és rám talál


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Perzselô láng, a remény mindig ég tovább


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Csak ő érti meg, ôrült álmaim
Sosem nyugvó szívemet


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Csak ő érti meg, ôrült álmaim
Sosem nyugvó szívemet


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Lázban égô lelkemet, az életemet
Várom amíg lehet


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Lázban égô lelkemet, az életemet
Várom amíg lehet


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Éjféli lány
Sok sok éve annak, hogy várok rá
Kerestem ôt
Üres csendben, hazug szavak mögött
Éjféli lány
Tudom, hogy egyszer eljön és rám talál
Perzselô láng, a remény mindig ég tovább


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

(Szóló)

Éjféli lány
Sok sok éve annak, hogy várok rá
Kerestem ôt
Üres csendben, hazug szavak mögött
Éjféli lány
Tudom, hogy egyszer eljön és rám talál
Perzselô láng, a remény mindig ég tovább


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Éjféli lány
Sok sok éve annak, hogy várok rá
Kerestem ôt
Üres csendben, hazug szavak mögött
Éjféli lány
Tudom, hogy egyszer eljön és rám talál
Perzselô láng, a remény mindig ég tovább!!!!!


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Ossian : Éjféli lány - dalszöveg


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

Ez volt a legértelmesebb ami eszembe jutott


----------



## Lazarusgen (2011 Február 28)

És 20


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

üdvözlök mindenkit,azt is aki nincs most itt


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

azt hiszem , most kiírok magamból 1-2 ötletet


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

ha sötét van a szobában,és nem akarsz lámpát oltani, de a zoknis fiókból egy pár zoknit akarsz elővenni , / a fiókban csak fehér és fekete zokni van/hány darab zoknit kell előhúznod hogy biztosan legyen 1 pár fehér v fekete zoknid


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

véetlenül lenyomtam a jobb egérgombot, ezt kaptam érte: A begépelt szöveg túl rövid. Meg kell hosszabbítanod legalább 1 karakter hosszúságúra.


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

*MÉZESKALÁCS ANGÉLÁTÓL /mézesbábos/

Tésztához:*

*· 1 kg liszt*

*· 20 dkg porcukor*

*· 1 csomag szódabikarbóna*

*· 2 púpozott kávéskanál őrölt fahéj*

*· 2 csapott kávéskanál őrölt szegfűszeg*

*Ezeket szárazon alaposan összekeverjük egy olyan tálban, amit aztán le tudunk majd zárni (pl. dagasztótál)

½ kg vegyes virágmézbe (fél befőttesüvegnyi kb.) beleteszünk fél kocka (kb. 12 dkg) Rama margarint és mikróba tesszük. Ha jól átmelegedett, akkor addig keverjük, amíg a margarin elolvad. Ezt a lisztre öntjük, beleütünk 1 tojást és egy falapáttal összeállítjuk a tésztát. Azért nem érdemes kézzel, mert nagyon ragad és a forró méz is megégetheti a kezünket. Ha nem akar összeállni, akkor kevés langyos vizet tehetünk bele. Kissé lágy tésztát kell kapnunk. Ha már egynemű a tészta, akkor rátesszük a tálra a fedelét és legalább egy napig hagyjuk állni. Nem kell hűtőbe tenni. Ha több napig áll, csak jobb lesz. A tésztából leveszünk olyan kétökölnyi mennyiséget és alaposan átgyúrjuk. Ha még ragadna, akkor kevés lisztet gyúrunk bele. Alaposan alálisztezve kinyújtjuk és szaggatjuk. Kisebb figurákhoz vékonyabbra, nagyobbakhoz kicsit vastagabbra nyújtjuk. Sütőpapírral bélelt tepsiben, 150 fokra előmelegített sütőben sütjük addig, amíg szép színe nem lesz. / kb.7-8 perc/ A tepsin hagyjuk hűlni rövid ideig, majd egy asztalra rakjuk egymás mellé a figurákat a teljes kihűlésig. Pár napig szobalevegőn hagyjuk állni mielőtt írókázzuk. Így kisebb a veszélye, hogy később a rajz lepereg róla.

Az írókához kb. 15-20 dkg kristálycukrot elektromos darálón jó alaposan daráljunk le, majd egy tojásfehérjéhez adagoljuk kanalanként habverővel elkeverve. Akkor jó, ha a habverőről már egész lassan folyik le és nem terül szét hamar. Egy un. „Önzáró tasak” (az „önzáró részt levágva) egyik sarkába töltjük a mázat, befőttes gumival elkötjük és a zacsi hegyére óvatosan, nagyon kis lyukat vágunk ollóval. Ez a zacskófajta azért jó, mert vastagabb az anyaga és nincs széles hegesztése. Nagyobb papírboltokban élelmiszerboltokban kapható.*


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

a zoknira visszatérve:legkevesebb 3 db/ két fekete+1 fehér vagy 2fehér és 1 fekete


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

*Húsgolyók kapormártással*

Hozzávalók:

60 dkg. darált hús
1 dl. tej
1 db. zsemle
1 db. tojás
5 dl. kapormártás
1/2 dl. tejföl
Elkészítése: A húst a kicsavart zsemlével,tojással, sóval összekeverjük. Vizes kézzel kis golyókat formálunk, és a forrásba lévő kapormártásba tesszük. Lassú tűzön megfőzzük. Tálaláskor tejjel hígított tejföllel meglocsoljuk


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

*Májas-zöldséges ragu* 

Hozzávalók:

40 dkg. sertés máj
30 dkg. leveszöldség
1-1 csokor petrezselyem, és kapor
1 tk. Majoranna
1 tk. tárkony
2 dl. tejföl
3 ek. olaj
só, bors
Elkészítése: A zöldségeket 2 ek. Olajon megpirítjuk, sózzuk majd 1dl vízzel felöntve puhára pároljuk. A maradék olajon az apró csíkokra szelt májat, hírtelen átsütjük. Megszórjuk tárkonnyal, Majorannával, és borssal. Ha a zöldség már puha hozzákeverjük a májat, ráöntjük a tejfölt, megszórjuk kaporral, és a petrezselyem zöldjével. Burgonyafánkkal, vagy burgonya gombóccal tálaljuk.


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

*Sonka kotlett*

Hozzávalók:

8 szelet főtt füstölt sonka
3 dl. tejföl
10 dkg. juhtúró
1 fej hagyma
2 ek. reszelt torma
3 dkg. vaj
só, bors, cukor
Elkészítése: Kikent tűzálló tálra fektetjük a sonkaszeleteket. A tejfölt, juhtúrót, tormát, a puha vajat, kis cukrot, a reszelt hagymát, sót alaposan összekeverjük. Ezzel a mártással bekenjük a sonkaszeletek tetejét. Alufóliába lefedve, előmelegített forró sütőben 20 percig sütjük. Szalmaburgonyával tálaljuk.


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

*Sasadi borda*

Hozzávalók:

8 szelet csontnélküli borda
5 dkg. vaj
4db. őszibarack
3 szem tört szegfűszeg
bors, só
Elkészítése: A hússzeleteket enyhén kiverjük, sózzuk, és a fűszerekkel meghintjük. Forró olajon hirtelen átsütjük mindkét oldalukat. A serpenyőből kivéve a visszamaradt pecsenyelébe megpirítjuk a kimagozott hámozott őszibarackot. A hússzeleteket a mártásba visszatéve jól átmelegítjük. Burgonyapürével tálaljuk, úgy, hogy minden hús tetejére egy szem félbevágott barackot teszünk.


----------



## anyuszy (2011 Február 28)

*Tejszínes-sajtos pecsenye*

Hozzávalók:

4 szelet kicsontozott tarja
3 dl. tejszín
5 dkg. reszelt sajt
bors, só
Elkészítése: A tejszínt, sajtot, és a fűszereket összekeverjük. A gyengén kivert sózott hússzeleteket, tűzálló tálba tesszük, és leöntjük a tejszínes masszával. Előmelegített forró sütőbe tesszük. párolt zöldséggel tálaljuk.


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

jajdejó


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

detélleg


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

aztaaaa


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

ez mecarás lesz...


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

heh???


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

kkkikkkii van itt?


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

lassan, de biztosan


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

ennek mi értelme...


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

azhát meghát


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

hejj


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

neee


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

deeee


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

jóóóóóó alakul


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

lassan


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

najah, még párat


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

jejejejeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

bibibibiiiiiii


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

mancika


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

lesz bambi


----------



## hogyula79 (2011 Március 1)

nemmondod


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

jó ötlet


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

Nagyon hasznos


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

Érdekes dolog


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

ötödik üzenet


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

ez is bemegy


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

talán a hetedik


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

Recepteket keresek


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

Jó könyveket találok


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

MEgvan a tizedik üzi


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

Sokan írnak ide


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

ma meglesz mind


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

Tizenhárom szerencsés szám


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

már csak hat kell


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

pár és kész


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

célegyesben vagyok


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

majdnem meg is van


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

még három kell


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

már csak kettő


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

szinte meg is van


----------



## tejfel65 (2011 Március 1)

több mint húsz


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

1a


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

2b


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

nem jut semmi értelmes az eszembe ezért számolok és betűzök


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

kedvelem a vámpíros könyveket


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

3c


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

nora roberts-t, jula quinn-t, amanda quick-t


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

4d


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

5e


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Minél valószerűtlenebbek az ígéretek, annál nagyobb követőik száma.


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

A könnyek jöttek, ahogy jöttek, miért kellene védekeznem ellenük. A sírás azt jelenti, hogy őszinték vagyunk. Őszinték saját magunkhoz.


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Onnan tudod, hogy megöregedtél, hogy a gyertyák már többe kerülnek, mint maga a torta.


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Én végeztem a feladat oroszlán részét: üvöltöttem!


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Az este, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban, és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam: hova a francba lett a tető?


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

bagira11 írta:


> a segítség nagyon jó


 én is köszönöm


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

*A világ mindig gyönyörű, nem azért, mintha valóban az volna, hanem azért, mert én úgy látom.*


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Szerintem is. Jó hogy nincsenek feltételek hogy miről írj.


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

black betty írta:


> Az este, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban, és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam: hova a francba lett a tető?


 nálunk van tető, betonból van


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Ja nagyon-nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Jó nektek!


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

köszöntök mindenkit ezen a párás borus napon


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Én lassan búcsúzom is!


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Nálunk süt a nap.


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

black betty írta:


> Jó nektek!


 panel lakás a 4. emeleten


----------



## black betty (2011 Március 1)

Sok sikert és kitartást mindenkinek a 20-hoz.


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

ez a tél nagyon hosszú, jelenleg -4 C fok van


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

köszönöm


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

napraforgó maggal etetem a madarakat az erkélyen


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

van úgy, hogy egyszerre nyolc cinege ugrándozik az etető körül


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

felvettem videóra


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

sajnos mennem kell üdv.


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

de először meg kell írnom 20 üzenetet


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

amit a szebályzat előír


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

közben reggelizek


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

jelenleg 9 óra 50 perc van


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

most már 51


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

idő eltolódás 6 óra


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

reggeli után megyek dolgozni


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

egy ismerősöm sincs itt


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

most már tényleg búcsúzom


----------



## tabaga (2011 Március 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Sziasztok! Nem tudom pontosan, remélem itt kell megírni a 20 üzit


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Nem vagyok még jártas ezen az oldalon, de remélem nemsokára az leszek


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Engem elsősorban a mese-hangjátékok érdekelnek, de remélem tudok olyan dolgokat feltölteni, ami másokat is érdekel


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Elsőnek írok ide néhány régi kódot, nem tudom tudjátok-e használni


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

*20 hozzászólás.*

Sziasztok Gábor vagyok.


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Ezek régi magnókazikon vannak


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

MK 13871 és 13872 ezek az Óz kódjai


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Szeretnék tag lenni.


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Andersen mesék - MK 13810


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Ha megírtam a 20 üzit mi fog történni?


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Tudja valaki? Akkor írjatok


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Gödön lakok 40-éve.


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam ezen az oldalon


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Remélem meg fogom tanulni az oldal kezelését, elég nehéznek tűnik


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Szeretek kirándulni.


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Vagy csak én vagyok lemaradva?


----------



## Musz-Musz (2011 Március 1)

Én pedig szeretek futni és olvasni


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Sátorozni hegyetmászni.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

*20 hozzászólás.*

Sziasztok Gábor vagyok.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Szeretek horgászni.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Kirándulni.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Sportolni.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Horgászni.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Mindenhol.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Tavakon.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Folyókon.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Bárhol ahol víz van.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Sok versenyt .


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Nyertem.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

De a számítógép.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Teljesen.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Új nekem.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Most tanulom.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Ezért sokat.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Hibázhatok.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Előre is.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Elnézéseteket.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Kérem.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Köszönettel.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 1)

Egy új jelentkező.


----------



## bobaimike7702 (2011 Március 1)

Ebédszünetemből írok! Nektek is jó étvágyat kívánok!


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Első hozzászólásom*

Ez az első


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Második hozzászólásom*

Ez a második


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Harmadik hozzászólásom*

Ez a harmadik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Negyedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a negyedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Ötödik hozzászólásom*

Ez az ötödik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Hatodik hozzászólásom*

Ez a hatodik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Hetedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a hetedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Nyolcadik hozzászólásom*

Ez a nyolcadik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Kilencedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a kilencedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizenegyedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizenkettedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizenkettedik


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

lassan


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

meglesz


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

annyi


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

hsz


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

amennyi


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

kell


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

juhéj


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

üdvözlet


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)

mindenkinek!!!


----------



## daverka (2011 Március 1)




----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizenötödik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizenötödik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizeharmadik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizennegyedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizenhatodik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizenhatodik


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

11


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

111


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

13


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

1313


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

134


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

134134


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

431134


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

1043411


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

555


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

554


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

553


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

552


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

551


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

550


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

549


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

1


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

548


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

2


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

547


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

3


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

546


----------



## igaz (2011 Március 1)

545


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

4


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

5


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

6


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

7


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

8


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

9


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

10


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

11


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

12


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

13


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

14


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

15


----------



## Boglárin (2011 Március 1)

*na még 8*


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

16


----------



## Boglárin (2011 Március 1)

7


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

17


----------



## Boglárin (2011 Március 1)

6


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

18


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

19


----------



## Oweni (2011 Március 1)

20


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 1)

Na ez hanyadik?


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 1)

Hú de lassan halad!


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 1)

Nyomjuk a bluest...


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 1)

Megy ez mint, a repülés.


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 1)

Tizenegy


----------



## miss crok (2011 Március 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

Szia


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

Hali


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

f


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

abc


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

fghs


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

fhkjf


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

utzhfgnd


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

csa


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

1


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

2


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

3


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

4


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

5


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

6


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

7


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

8


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

9


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

10


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

11


----------



## ribizligizi78 (2011 Március 1)

12


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 1)

1533


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 1)

1588


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizenhetedik hozzászólás*

Ez a tizenhetedik hozzászólásom


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizennyolcadik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Tizenkilencedik hozzászólásom*

Ez a tizenkilencedik


----------



## jkarcsi (2011 Március 1)

*Huszadik hozzászólásom*


\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

oké?


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*oké*

jó?


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*meddig tölt*

*Ez az üzenet egy másolata egy általad öt percen belül küldött másik üzenetnek. Most átirányítunk a téma listázáshoz.ez mi
*


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*msn*

közbe


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*késő van*

mi van a 16 ker.ben? Kistarcsán---jujjj


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*zzz*

:444:


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*na*

igy jó


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*mennyi van még?*

sok?


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*jaj*

kisskaptam msn-en


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*oké*

lesz valami


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*10óra*

na bumm lesz 11 is


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*jó*

ma volt a szülői


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*hú*

jaj


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*nem lesz sok*

?


----------



## atapata (2011 Március 1)

még hármat írj.


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*10*

10


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*hello*

:99:9


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*ok*

8


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*na nem sok*

7


----------



## atapata (2011 Március 1)

elég


----------



## tami4 (2011 Március 1)

*6*

6


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*Üdv*

Hát akkor üdvözlök mindenkit. :..:


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*2*

Kettő. Csipkebokorvessző.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*3*

Három. Szeretem a párom. kiss


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*4*

Négy. Jajj de sok lesz még... :neutral:


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*5*

Öt. Mér ökörködök...?


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*6*

Hat. Hull a vakolat.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*7*

Hét. Jó a lépesméz.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*8*

Nyolc. Megroggyan a polc.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*9*

Kilenc. Szekrény-e vagy kredenc?


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*10*

Tíz. Kádamban a víz.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*11*

Tizenegy. Hogy mit írok, nem mindegy?


----------



## oshin (2011 Március 1)

Sziasztok!
Fantasztikus kis weboldal. Imádjuk a diákat. Ezeket okos telefonon is le lehet majd játszani?! Még nem férek hozzá az anyaghoz, de nagyon kíváncsi vagyok. Rengeteget utazunk a gyerekekkel egyik foglakozásról a másikra, egyik muki mindig vár a másikra. Valamivel le kell őket foglalni.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*12*

Tizenkettő. Este van már, agyam meddő.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*13*

Tizenhárom. Nincs már túl sok, belátom.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*14*

Tizennégy. Kalapálni szeretnék. :!:


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*15*

Tizenöt. Mindjárt vége, örülök.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*16*

Tizenhat. Kertem végén kispatak.


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*17*

Tizenhét. Hát ez nehéz, ki hinné...


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*18*

Tizennyolc. Kispál és a (torzon)borz


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*19*

Tizenkilenc. Ügyibügyi vagyok, igen


----------



## macinzu (2011 Március 1)

*20*

Húsz. Nem igaz, hogy nyúz a csúúúúúúúúz


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

Hihetetlen baromsag ez a huszhozzaszolas. Egyszerubb lenne kiszedni a motorbol, mint telefosni mar kitudja hanyadik kenyszertopikot ezekkel a muszajkommentekkel. Hmm?


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

Latom mindenki kuzd mint diszno a jegen.


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

[hide]hide[/hide]


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## Orsee92 (2011 Március 2)




----------



## gbajusz (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## gbajusz (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## gbajusz (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## gbajusz (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## gbajusz (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

Hallottam erről az oldalról, szeretném kipróbálni már.


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat, mint a méhecskék, szorgalmasan


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

csak számot is lehet írni? azt nem törlik?


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

Magolás nélkül, garanciával 50 000 Ft kedvezmény, Budapesten


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

ma volt nyílt nap a suliban


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

holnap is lesz nyílt nap a suliban


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

holnap ebédbefizetés is lesz


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

sőt holnap szülői is lesz


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

hétvégén el kellene menni valahová


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

most éhes vagyok, mit egyek?


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

azt hiszem, kimegyek a kínaiba


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

csilis csirkét, vagy szójás marhát egyek?


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

Andi palacsintát eszik. Fincsi.


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

Már csak kettő kell.


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

nag még egyet írok


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

meg van a 20. hozzászólás, végre keresgélhetek


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

most kezdem még csak


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

üdv


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

hm...most írni kellene 20 hozzászólást, hogy gyorsan meglegyen


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

dolgozom


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

de csak 4-ig


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

aztán rohanok haza a páromhoz, aki akorra már otthon lesz


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

főzni kellene valamit este...


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

amit a párocskám nagyon szeret..


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

utána pihenés a tévé előtt


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

mit írjak???


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

1...és kész


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

*1*

1


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

111


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

112


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

113


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

114


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

115


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

116


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

117


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

118


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

119


----------



## tom1973 (2011 Március 2)

120


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Jó ez a Topic, nagy segítségemre lesz a 20 hottászólás megszerzésében


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Már csak 18 hozzászólás kell és teljes értékű tagja leszek a közösségeteknek...


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Elsősorban a zene érdekel, így jutottam el hozzátok


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Gitározni tanulok, s nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam a fórumon.


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Tanácsokat is szívesen fogadok, ezzel kapcsolatban.


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

nah még 13


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

12 és finish


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

áhh már csak 11


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Indul a visszaszámlálás 10


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

8 és kész


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

7, huhh de izgalmas


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

6 után jön az 5


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

szerintem is


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Lassan célhoz érek


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

már nem sok kell


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Még 3


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

a nagy cél lebegjen a szemed előtt


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Kettő


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Már látom a célt


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Winner


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

És íme az új bajnok 

köszönöm köszönöm


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

én már nem is számolom


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

azért gratulálok


----------



## Gandika73 (2011 Március 2)

rengeteg hasznos dolog van fenn, szeretnék minél hamarabb hozzájutni


----------



## Gandika73 (2011 Március 2)

sikerült, jaj de jó


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

a 20 bejegyzés sikerült?


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

ja látom már 22


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

ha minden igaz,


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

már csak négy


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

tartalmas


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

üzenet


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

kell


----------



## zolko54 (2011 Március 2)

és egy a ráadás


----------



## Mrs.KimKibum (2011 Március 2)

Jó ez a topic, de nekem így sem enged letölteni
Olyan kéááááááááááááááááááár~ TToTT


----------



## AnnaB77 (2011 Március 2)

Kedves Fórumüzemeltetők!

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget, hiszen pont azok közé tartozom, akik nem akarnak (ismeretlenül) mindenbe beleszólni.

Üdv:

Anna


----------



## robben68 (2011 Március 2)

majd csak meg lesz


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

köszönöm


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

az


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

ötletet


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

remélem


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

hamar


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

csatlakozhatok


----------



## scoti (2011 Március 2)

hozzátok


----------



## Kritt (2011 Március 2)

Ez mos akkor mi is?


----------



## Kritt (2011 Március 2)

Asszem ez lesz az


----------



## Kritt (2011 Március 2)

Rengeteg hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## Kritt (2011 Március 2)

Bár kicsit még nehéz eligazodni.


----------



## Kritt (2011 Március 2)

De mindenki nagyon segítőkész, és kedves.


----------



## Kritt (2011 Március 2)

Imádom ezt az oldalt! Üdvike!


----------



## kis porszem (2011 Március 2)

*kis porszem*



scoti írta:


> köszönöm


Keressetek még új vagyok, segítsetek


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

sziasztok


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Március 2)

kis porszem írta:


> Keressetek még új vagyok, segítsetek


Szia kis porszem! Miben kellene a segítség?


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

5dik


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

hatodik


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

haladok


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Egyre jobban


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

s jobban


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Jól érzem magam.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Nyugodt, energikus, és vidám vagyok.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Szerveim egészségesen mûködnek.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Egészséges, erõs és elégedett vagyok.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Örömmel fogadom életem minden percét.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Életemet én irányítom.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Bármilyen helyzetbe kerülök, nyugodt és higgadt maradok.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Minden helyzetben megtalálom a jót, a szépet, és a hasznosat.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Napról napra egyre boldogabbá, egyre teljesebbé válik életem.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Gondolataimmal, szavaimmal és tetteimmel az emberiség fejlõdését szolgálom.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Elengedem a múltat, és mindenkinek megbocsátok.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Örülni tudok embertársaim sikereinek.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

nekem meg barna a hajam


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

de még a szemeim is


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

mindkettő


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

tudok szépen mosolyogni  főleg ha meglesz a húsz


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

kell még sok


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

jó ez a téma


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

már csak kilenc kell


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

Esik a hó, jajj de jó.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

Bár jöhetne már a tavasz.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

Igazából csak vicceltem, nem szeretem a havat .


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

De nem is volt vicces.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

A huszadikra lehet hogy megőrülök.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

A 18 az szép szám.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

A 19 az oltári jó.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

Háháháh, vége.


----------



## hajni1963 (2011 Március 2)

Nem tudom abbahagyni! +1


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

super


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

a 11 is


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

hajrá


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

utcu


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

hm


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

neki


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

na


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

nosza


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

rajta


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

hajajj


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

mindjárt


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

fél-


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

idő


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

akkor a


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

indul


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

hzs


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

it's


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

time


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

9hsz


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

to


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

say


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

God -


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

Bye !


----------



## mrhkpc (2011 Március 2)

köszi


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

21


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

hali


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

10hsz


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

blabla


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

nekem még kicsit több


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

de haladok


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

lassan


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

de


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

biztosan


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)




----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

hihi


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

11hsz


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

ez amugy télleg jó


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

:d


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

na


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

19


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

már csak 8


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

12hsz


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

13hsz


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

15. :d


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

már csak 4


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

vagyis 3


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

na meglessz


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

mingyááárt


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

utsóó


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## Anty001 (2011 Március 2)

megvan


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

14hsz


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

13


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

15hsz


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

kl


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

1*


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

13


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

16hsz


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

mennyi?


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

már mindjárt


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

megvan


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

a


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

20.


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## max74 (2011 Március 2)

ennyi


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

:d


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

akkor


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

kezdem


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

is a


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

"külddj mosolyt azoknal gondolatban, akiket szeretsz"


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

" 22 "


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

17hsz


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

18hsz


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

ktam


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

19hsz


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## h759478 (2011 Március 2)

20hsz


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

már a fele


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

megvan


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

még 8


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

türelem


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

és játék


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

az élet


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

karamell torta eper fagyi habbal


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

csokis szelet


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

húsleves


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

mega adad csoki-eper-vanilia-citrom-sztacsatelle


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

fagyi
21


----------



## vzsuzsa68 (2011 Március 2)

hogyan tovább?.


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

19


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

Itt a tavasz,


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

és már megint esik


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

köszönöm a lehetősget


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

a hó!


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

mit is írjak...


----------



## luyo1 (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

talán egy


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

szep lassan


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

verset?


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

Nna, a fele megvan


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

Épp dolgozom,


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

reggel hatig.


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

már csak öt kell


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

már csak négy


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

én sem értem


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

mire jó


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

ez az egész...


----------



## mercois (2011 Március 2)

és itt a huszadik!!!


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Elengedem a régit, és befogadom az újat.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Életem minden percét értékelem.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Csodálom testemet, megõrzöm egészségét.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Könnyen és jól döntök.


----------



## gyutoth (2011 Március 2)

Erõs és talpraesett vagyok.


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

es magabiztosan es konnyeden lepek elore


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

szeretem magamat


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

bizom magamban


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

szeretek es szeretetre melto vagyok


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

es a tobbi


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

majdnem feluton


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

azert jo kis topik ez igy kezdesnek, koszi


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

blablabla


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

abc


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

5.osztályos Apáczais dolgozatokat keresek.


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

1234


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

huzt


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

lkh


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

njikut


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

hurrá


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

bhztr


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

mkjzt


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

njhtr


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

ngztr


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

,mnbv


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

hjuio


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

nmki


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

nmklp


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

njkiu


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

mhztre


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

mhtre


----------



## teddy111 (2011 Március 3)

nmjk


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Már majdnem kétségbe estem


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Most hová tűntem???


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Végre indulhat a visszaszámlálás!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Húsz!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenkilenc!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizennyolc!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenhét! Remélem sikerül!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenhat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenöt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizennégy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenhárom!!!!!!!!!!!!! Szerencseszámom!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenkettő!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tizenegy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Tíz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Kilenc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Nyolc!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Hét!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Hat!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Öt!!!!! Már nagyon izgulok!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

4...3...2...1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Remélem sikerült!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Vagy mégsem?!


----------



## kilotti (2011 Március 3)

Sajnos nem tudok letölteni !!! Nem értem mi az oka?


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

mi is kell?


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

20 hozzászolás?


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

még egy párat


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

már 3 megvolt


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

de lassan megy


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

na megy ez


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

még valamit?


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

kicsit uncsi de meg lesz


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

már nem kell sok


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

csk tudnám mire jo ez


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

már nem tudom menyinél járok


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

irok- csak -irok


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

amugy tökre nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

de akkor is csk irok


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

amugy bp-n lakok


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

még valamit gyorsan


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

nem hagyom magam


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

gyorsan -gyorsan


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

asszem látom a számlálot


----------



## moltisanti (2011 Március 3)

megvolt a 20


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

5


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

6


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

7


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

9


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

10


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

jöttem


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

14


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

15


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

Jó ez


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

csak kicsit


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

lassú...


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

De most megvan!


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)




----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

Gratulálok! Én még maradok picit.


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

...vagy majd jövök holnap is.


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

sziasztok


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

áááh, kinyomom már ezt a párat!


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

nem sok ez már nekem!


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

ha már ennyit kibírtam...


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

visszaszámlálás:
3


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 3)

a zéro meg a ráadás!


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

mégsem.


----------



## szittyi (2011 Március 3)

Megvan a 20, már több is, meg 2008-as reg, és mégsem enged. Miért?


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 3)

Mar fele meg van


----------



## Marci9490 (2011 Március 3)

abc


----------



## Marci9490 (2011 Március 3)

asd


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 3)

cba


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

helloszia


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

mi a szitu?


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

semmisok


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 3)

kar


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

the steve


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

fb


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

a7x


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

guitar hero


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

hd


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

yo


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 3)

aaa


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

pua


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

coca cola


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

love


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

tattoo


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

peace


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

arsenal


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

bass


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

dubstep


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

rio


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

sör


----------



## Henry141414 (2011 Március 3)

bépé


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## bendo36 (2011 Március 3)

szuper ötletek


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 3)




----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Bach


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Händel


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Vivaldi


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Cool.


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Cool


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

kiraly


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

oiu


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

*Kezdő vagyok*

Kezdő vagyok ,segítséget várok.


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Üdv.


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Matek szakos tanár vagyok.Digitális tananyagokra lenne szükségem.


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Nem tudom ilyen dolgokat is találok majd?


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Fizika is érdekel.


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Egészséges életmód


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Életmód


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Kirándulás


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Túra


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Film


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

2+2


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Egyébként mi értelme ennek a 20-nak?


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Csak?


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Már kifogytam az ötletből


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Miért?


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

már 16-nál járok


----------



## ibolya74 (2011 Március 3)

Talán az aktivitás ösztönzése...


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

Kezdem unni


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

már csak 2 kell


----------



## szöszi55 (2011 Március 3)

No végre 20


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

okés köszike -.-


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

mind1 kell a 20 hsz


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

és meglesz


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

már nem is kell túl sok


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

csak 15 -.-


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

télleg úú de bunkó vagyok elfelejtettem valamit


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

mégpedig köszönni


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

Helóka üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

Mizujs? mi a helyzet?


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

bocsi hogy összevissza írok de tapasztalatlan vagyok


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

és hát..... kell a 20 hsz fontos dologra és hát ennyi


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

van valami jó ötlet hogy mről beszéljünk?


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

hirtelen nem tudom miről írjak


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

jéé már csak 6 hsz kell


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

ööö ki szereti a Fluor Mizu-t?? én imádom xD


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

hopp én itt pofázok és nincs is senki se itt most xD


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

de hülye vagyok xD


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

na már csak 2 kell


----------



## kyra9819 (2011 Március 3)

na végre megvan úgy örülök legább nem untatok tovább senkit sem


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

ez az


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

hozzászólok


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

ez a 7. hozzászólás még 13


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

nem tudom hogy lehetek állandó tag


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

csak írkálok hátha sikerül


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

még tíz +


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

kinek jó ez?


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

és miért?


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

mindjárt kész hurrá


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

alig várom már


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

más is így csinálja?


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

még 3 és végem


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

remélem legalább is


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

ezt tanácsolták


----------



## Kata 55 (2011 Március 3)

kipróbáltam remélem működni fog


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

én


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

te


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

ő


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

mi


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

ti


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

ők


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

azok


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

amazok


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

ezek


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

emezek


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

olyan


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

olyanok


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

amolyan


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

amolyanok


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

emilyen


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

emilyenek


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

ezaz


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

na még két üzenet


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

már csak egy


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

és end


----------



## Myra87 (2011 Március 3)

Tag


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Már letöltöttem innen egy régi kedvencemet.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

De akkor nem kellett 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

A lusta kisrigót töltöttem le.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

A lányom is szereti.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Trallala


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Ki várja a tavaszt?


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Én nagyon, meg a gyerekeim is.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Süss fel nap....


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

http://borsokaklub.blogspot.com/


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Ez a bicskei baba-mama klub honlapja.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Tavaszváró


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Csak két könyvet akarok letölteni...


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Miért kell ehhez 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Miért, miért?


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Miről írjak?


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Ma paradicsomlevest és palacsintát ettünk.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Ismer valaki olyan embert, aki nem szereti a palcsintát?


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Én nem....


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Egész jól elbeszélgetek magammal.


----------



## hMaria (2011 Március 3)

Igen, igen, igen. A biztonság kedvéért egy 21. üzenet is megy...


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Az emberi szabadság végtelenül korlátozott; a szabadság lényünk egyik alaptulajdonsága, és mint ilyen, állandóan terjed és tökéletesedik. Mint minden földi dolognak és jelenségnek, a szabadságnak is vannak fokozatai, az egyéni szabadság a megfigyelésnek és a felismerésnek a függvénye... a gondolkodó ember szabadsága nagyobb, mert a gondolkodása az akaratát, szabadságának kulcsát fejleszti.
Charles Bonnet


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

A természet az emberből csak természeti lényt formál; a társadalom törvények szerint cselekvő lényt; szabad lényt csak ő maga formálhat magából.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Bárhol börtönben érezheted magad, ha nincs hited.
Franklyn c. film


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

A szabadság szédületes, a szerelem pedig egy csoda.
Carolyn Jessop


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

2 csipkebokorvessző


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

4 már el is felejtettem


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

öt -megérett a tök


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

7 - dörög az ég


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

11, nincsen aki belemegy.


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

12, leégett a háztető.


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

13, a világot körbejárom.


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

14, ebbe nehogy belelépj!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Foci-VB döntő. 
Két férfi ül, és látják hogy az előttük levő sorban az
egyik szék üres. Megszólal az egyik:
- Nézd, mi alig kaptunk belépőt, azt is méregdrágán, erre van olyan
szemét aki el se jön.
A mellette levő széken erre feláll egy férfi:
- Tudják az a hely a feleségemnek lett vásárolva, de sajnos meghalt.
- Ne haragudjon uram, nem tudhattuk - szabadkozik a két férfi -, és nem
is lett volna egy rokon, vagy jóbarát aki elkisérte volna magát?
-	De, csak mind a temetésen vannak...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Pista ül a kocsma asztalnál nagy vigyorogva. Jenő odamegy hozzá és megkérdi tőle:
- Te meg mire vagy olyan büszke? 
- Nem fogod elhinni mi történt ma reggel! Takarítom a csónakot, amikor egy csodaszép szőke nő odajön, hogy kivinném-e a vízre egy kicsit. Hatalmas, hegyes csöcsök! Nagy csöcsök, Jenőkém, nagy csöcsök! Na Kievezek vele egy darabon és mondom neki: - Baszol vagy úszol! Hát nem tudott úszni az istenadta, nem tudott úszni Jenőkém! 
Másnap Jenő bemegy a kocsmába, Pista ugyanannál az asztalnál ül, de még boldogabb!
- Jenő, képzeld mi történt ma reggel! Takarítom a csónakot és egy bombajó vörös nő, megkérdi, hogy kivinném-e a tóra. Hatalmas, hegyes csöcsök! Nagy csöcsök, Jenőkém, nagy csöcsök! Na kievezek vele, már majdnem félúton vagyunk, és mondom neki:
- Baszol vagy úszol! Hát ez sem tudott úszni, Jenőkém, egy tempót sem tudott úszni! 
A harmadik nap Pista zokog az asztalnál. Jenő nagy kíváncsian megkérdi, hogy mi történt.
- Nagyban takarítom a csónakot ma reggel. A világ legszebb fekete hajú nője elém áll, hogy vigyem ki a tóra. Hatalmas teremtés, óriási csöcsök, Jenőkém, gyönyörű csöcsök! Kiérünk a tó közepére és odaszólok neki: Baszol vagy úszol! Erre ez az istennő feláll, letépi magáról a ruháját és nagyobb fasza volt, mint az evező nyele! Én meg nem tudok úszni Jenőkém, egy tempót sem tudok úszni...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Én igazán soha nem értettem meg, miért különböznek annyira a férfi és női szexuális szükségletek. És soha nem értettem meg azokat a Vénusszal és Marssal kapcsolatos dolgokat. Ugyanúgy nem értettem, hogy a férfiak miért gondolkodnak fejjel, a nők viszont szívvel. És a végén, soha nem értettem, hogy miért csökken a női szexuális vágy a nagy "Igen!" kimondása után. 

Például: Egyik este, múlt héten, feleségemmel feküdtünk az ágyban. Már lángolt a vágy és a hormonok, amikor mondta: 
- Nem tudok most, nincsen kedvem..... Csak akartam, hogy megölelj egy kicsit. 
- MIII??? - mondtam - ez most mit jelentsen? 
És akkor kimondta a mondatot, amelytől fél minden férj a bolygón: 
- Te egyszerűen nem érted az én érzelmi igényeimet, amelyekre szükségem van mint nőnek, hogy kielégítsem a te férfi testi szükségleteidet. 

A furcsa arckifejezésemre csak azt mondta: 
- Hát nem tudsz szeretni egyszerűen magam miatt, és nem csak azért amit az ágyban csinálok veled? Rájöttem, hogy nem lesz semmi, elfordultam és elaludtam. 

Következő nap felhívtam a főnököm és kivettem egy szabadnapot, hogy egész nap a feleségemmel legyek. Elmentünk ebédelni, aztán elvittem egy nagy bevásárlóközpontba ahol egy fél emeletnyi női ruha üzlet volt. Körbe mentem vele, amíg kiválasztott néhány drága ruhát. Nem tudta eldönteni, hogy melyiket vegye meg, így mondtam, hogy megvesszük az összeset. Cipőt is akart, amelyik illik a ruhához, mondtam hogy vegyünk mindegyik ruhához valót. Elérkeztünk az ékszerboltig, ahol vettem gyémánt fülbevalókat. Mondhatom, hogy itt már naagyooon izgatott volt. Biztos arra gondolt, hogy a csőd szélén vagyok. Arra gondoltam, hogy próbára tesz amikor kérte a tenisz csuklópántot, még ha életben nem is fogott tenisz ütőt. Biztos gondolkodásba ejtettem, amikor így válaszoltam: 

- Persze, drágám. 
Szerintem már közel volt a szexuális csúcshoz az óriási izgalomtól. Végre mosolyogva szólt: 
- Azt hiszem, hogy ennyi lesz. Menjünk a pénztárhoz. 
Alig bírtam ki, hogy ne röhögjek, amikor válaszoltam: 
- Nem tudok most, nincsen kedvem. 
Az arca eltorzult és teljesen elsápadt: 
- MIIIII? 
Akkor elmondtam: 
- Csak azt akartam, hogy az öledben tartsad egy kicsit ezeket a ruhákat..... Te egyszerűen nem érted az én pénzügyi gondjaimat, amelyekkel meg kell küzdenem mint férfinak, hogy kielégítsem a vásárlási vágyadat, mint nőnek. 

És amikor rám nézett úgy mintha ölni akarná, hozzátettem: 
- Hát nem tudsz szeretni egyszerűen magam miatt, és nem csak azokért ruhákért amiket veszek neked? 
Szóval, ma este sem lesz szex...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Fiatal manager gyerek Londonban jár üzleti úton, a cég költségére a Ritz-ben száll meg, és délután a Picadilly-n elrak egy kártyát, amin egy hölgy intim szolgáltatásokat reklámoz azzal, hogy bárhova házhoz megy.

Este a srác levetkőzik meztelenre, végigfekszik az ágyon és az éjjeliszekrényen lévő telefonon felhívja a megadott számot.

Egy bársonyos női hang jelentkezik:
- Miben lehetnék szolgálatára, uram?

Izgatott hősünk remegő hangon válaszol: 
- Itt vagyok a Ritz-ben a 812-es szobában, azt szeretném, ha idejönnél, furulyáznál nekem egy kicsit, utána egy kis szado-mazo játék, aztán elölről, hátulról, és a végén gyöngynyaklánc... Mit szólsz hozzá?
- Igazán érdekes... De előbb tárcsázza a kilencest, ha kimenő vonalat akar!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Öregek az unokáiknak mesélnek:
- Amikor Párizsban voltunk, bementünk minden étterembe, ettünk-ittunk, nem fizettünk, amikor szólt érte valamelyik pincér, jól levertük. Bementünk a kuplerájokba, jól kiszórakoztuk magunkat a lányokkal, majd amikor a madám kérte volna a pénzt, jól levertük őt és a striciket is. 
Az unokák elgondolkodnak, majd ők is elutaznak Párizsba. Napok múlva agyba-főbe verve, véresen jönnek haza. 
- Bementünk az éttermekbe és nem fizettünk, erre jól levertek minket. Azután bementünk egy kuplerájba, ahol kiszórakoztuk magunkat, de amikor nem fizettünk, a stricik össze-vissza vertek minket. 
Az öregek megkérdezik: 
- De gyerekek, kivel utaztatok Párizsba? 
Unokák: 
- A Neckermannal. 
Öregek: 
- Ja, mi az SS-el!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Fickó a borbélynál ülve átszól a manikűröslánynak: 
- Te, szépségem, nem vacsoráznál velem ma este? Gyertyafény, halk zene, a többi meg majd kialakul.... 
- Nem lehet, férjnél vagyok. 
- Hát mondd azt neki, hogy egy barátnőddel mész moziba! 
Miért nem mondod meg neki te?! Épp most borotvál


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Egy pasi elmegy az orvoshoz: 
- Doktor úr, nagy baj van, kényszerképzeteim vannak! 
- ? 
- Az a rögeszmém, hogy bele kell dugnom a péniszem az uborkaszeletelőbe! 
- Ember, ne tegye! Írok gyógyszert, jöjjön vissza egy hét múlva! 
Egy hét múlva: 
- Nos uram, hogy van? 
- Köszönöm, prímán. De képzelje, a gyógyszer nem sokat ért, mégis beleraktam a péniszem az uborkaszeletelőbe! 
- Szent ég! És mi történt? 
Én kaptam egy fegyelmit, az uborkaszeletelőt meg azonnal elbocsátották.


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Szülészorvos karján a gyerekkel kérdezi az ifjú anyukát. 
- Mondja asszonyom volt ezelőtt önnek a férjén kívül mással is szexuális kapcsolata? 
Miért ?? Nyerít???


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

A csónakázó tó tulajdonosa büszkén nézi a csónakokat és vizibicikliket, amint ringatóznak a tó felszínén. Észreveszi hogy a 9-es hajó már régóta kint van, elkezdi visszahívni... 
-Kilences hajó, kilences hajó azonnal térjen vissza! 
-De főnök nekünk csak nyolc hajónk van! 
-Hatos, hatos csak nincs valami probléma?


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Három hajótörött úszik az óceán közepén és egyszercsak arra, jön egy hajó tele apácákkal. 
Mondják a hajótörötteknek: 
Felveszünk benneteket, de csak, úgy ha levágjuk a péniszeteket. 
Az egyik már nagyon nem bírja, felmászik... 
Egyszercsak egy rövid fájdalmas kiáltás hallatszik. 
Lassan a másik sem bírja, felmászik ő is. 
Egy hosszú fájdalmas kiáltás után csönd lesz. 
Tempózik a harmadik, de ő sem bírja sokáig ... 
Felszól az apácáknak, húzzák fel őt is. 
Jó mondják az apácák, de a tiédet is le kell vágnunk. 
Megkérdezi a férfi miért volt, hogy az egyik társam rövidet kiáltott? 
- Ő favágó volt, és az övét egy baltával vágtuk le... 
- És a másik társam miért ordított oly sokáig? 
- Ő asztalos volt az övét legyalultuk ... elkezd röhögni a férfi, mire az apácák, megkérdik mit nevet? 
Én cukrász vagyok: mire elszopogatják, csak kikötünk valahol!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Az asszony a szeretőjével tölti a napot, míg a férje dolgozik.
Nem tudja, hogy a 9 éves fia a szekrényben elrejtőzött.
A férje váratlanul hazaér, mire az asszony a szeretőjét betuszkolja a 
szekrénybe a kisfiú mellé. A kissrác azt mondja:
- Sötét van itt.
- Igen, az van - válaszolja a férfi.
- Van egy baseball labdám.
- Az jó.
- Meg akarod venni?
- Nem, kösz.
- Apám odakint van
- OK. Mennyibe kerül? 
- 250 dollár.
A következő héten megint megtörténik, hogy a fiú és az anyukája szeretője
egy szekrénybe kerülnek.
- Sötét van - kezdi a fiú.
- Igen, sötét.
- Van egy baseball kesztyűm.
A szerető emlékezve a múltkorira, azt kérdezi a fiútól: 
- Mennyibe kerül?
- 750 dollár.
- Rendben - mondja a férfi.
Néhány nappal később az apa azt mondja a fiúnak:
- Fogd a kesztyűd. Menjünk ki és ütögessünk egy kicsit.
- Nem tehetem. Eladtam. - válaszolja a fiú. 
- Mennyiért adtad el??? - kérdi az apja
- 1000 dollárért.
- Ez szörnyű, hogy ennyiért adtad el a barátaidnak! Ez sokkal több mint
amennyibe ezek ténylegesen kerülnek. Elviszlek a templomba, hogy meggyónj! -
mondja az apja felháborodva.
Elmennek a templomba, és az apa beülteti a fiút a gyóntatószékbe, és rácsukja az ajtót.
- De sötét van itt. - mondja a fiú.
Mire a pap:
Te gyerek, ne kezd megint...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

A szerb-magyar gúnyhatáron fekete Mercedes gördül a vámosokhoz, benne erős emberek.
- Hová mennek?
- Enying, izé, Esztergomba, várost nézni, kikapcsolódni.
- Fegyver van maguknál?
- Természetesen nincs.
- Tessék, itt van egy pár...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

A srác randi után hazakíséri a nőjét. A kapualjban búcsúzkodás közben kezét lazán, macsósan falnak támasztva megpróbálja rávenni kedvesét
egy kis orális szexre. A lány szolid, polgári nevelést kapott, sehogyan sem akar kötélnek állni. A srác jó ideig kérleli, bevet mindent, de hiába. Egyszer csak felgyulladnak a villanyok és megjelenik a lány húga és meglehetősen idegesen mondja:
Figyelj Zolika, apám küldött és üzeni, ha a nővérem nem akarja megtenni, akkor megteszem én, vagy lejön ő és elrendez, csak könyörögve kérünk, vedd már le a tenyered a kaputelefonról!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Az indián törzsfőnök odaáll a törzse elé:
- Hát, van egy nagyon rossz hírem, és egy jó, melyikkel kezdjem?
A törzs tagjai azt mondják, hogy kezdje a rosszabbikkal...
- Az a helyzet, hogy a táborunk köré költöztek a cigányok.
- Ajajajajaj....
- És mi a jó hír?
- Olyan az ízük, mint a bölényeknek...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Tudod, drágám, mindig is kíváncsi voltam, hányszor csaltál meg - így a férj lefekvéskor a bombázó feleségének.
- Hát jó - így a nő -, bevallom. Háromszor.
- Elmesélnéd, édesem?
- Emlékszel, mikor nem kaptunk kölcsönt a házépítéshez? A bankigazgató felajánlotta, hogy...
- Igen, igen. Megértelek. Azért ez szép gesztus volt tőled, drágám, hogy megmentetted a családi fészket. És aztán másodszor?
- Emlékszel, amikor beteg voltál, és nem volt elég pénzünk a műtétre?
Nos, akkor a sebész felajánlotta, hogy...
- Ez az áldozat is csodálatos volt a részedről, drágám! És harmadszor?
- Hááát... Emlékszel, amikor polgármester akartál lenni?
- Igen.
- És akkor hiányzott még ezerkétszáz szavazatod...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Gazsi hívja a sógorát mobiltelefonon:
- Dezső mit csinálsz?
- Ganét hányok!
- Há mi a szart ettél?


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 3)

Két kolléganő beszélget a reggeli kavénál, az egyik panaszkodik:
- Nagyon fáj a torkom, és semmi nem mulasztja el.
- Hááát, a múltkor az én torkom is fájt, de leszoptam a férjemet, és a fájdalom azonnal eltűnt! Szerintem próbáld ki te is!
Másnap újra találkoznak a reggeli kávénál, és a torokfájos kolléganő mondja a jó hírt:
- Igazad volt! Tegnap este leszoptam a férjedet, és egyből elmúlt a torokfájásom. Mondjuk elég nehezen hitte el, hogy a te ötleted volt...


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

A lelkesedés ihlettel teli izgalom, motiváció, és egy csipetnyi kreativitás.
Bo Bennett


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Nem! (...) Ne próbálkozz. Csináld, csináld! Vagy ne csináld. Próbálkozni nem lehet.
Donald F. Glut


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Az ésszerű ember igazodik a környezetéhez. Az ésszerűtlen ember magához igazítja a környezetét. Az ésszerűtlen emberek viszik előre a világot.
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Ne vádold a világot!
Keress megoldást!
Sri Chinmoy


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Egy gondolat csak akkor nyeri el értelmét, ha megvalósítják.
Boldizsár Ildikó


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Senki sem köteles az őrületbe beleőrülni.
Müller Péter


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

A test erős marad, ha a szív küldetést kapott.
Hősök c. film


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Mindig hajtott valami, még akkor is, mikor nem tudtam, merre hajtok.
Nikki Sixx


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Semmit sem fedeznénk fel, ha megelégednénk azzal, amit már felfedeztek.
Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Semmiféle megbánás nem teheti jóvá az elmulasztott lehetőségeket.
Charles Dickens


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Mint mindenben ezen a földön, hinni kell benne, hogy győzhetsz, és ennek érdekében áldozatokat kell hozni.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Ha az ember szerelmes, az annyit jelent, hogy túlszárnyalja önmagát.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Csak úgy lehet kitapasztalni a lehetőségek határait, ha átlendülünk rajtuk a lehetetlenbe.
Arthur Charles Clarke


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Százszor jobb elhasználódni, mint elrozsdásodni.
Arthur Bloch


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Ne mondj le semmiről. Minden lemondás
egy kis halál. Ne mondj le semmiről.
Babits Mihály


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Sose engedd, hogy az alapján ítéljenek meg, ahonnan jöttél. A korlátokat te húzod meg.
L`ecsó c. film


----------



## hcsabi80 (2011 Március 3)

Az életben annak van előnye, aki már akkor hozzákezd a problémák megoldásához, amikor mások még csak beszélnek róla.
John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

5


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

6


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

7


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

9


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

10


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

13


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

14


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

15


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

16


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

17


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 3)

"Én már úgy vagyok jó, ahogy így vagyok
Én már nem leszek másik
Matatni szeretek, álmodok
Egész kipusztulásig

Azért van csak, mert itt hagyott
Mit is mondhatnék, nincs titok
Magával vitte itt hagyott
Valaki útra vált a jobbik részem

Az én jobbik részem "
/Cseh Tamás/
​


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

Nekem is nehéz egy kicsit de szeretném mielőbb ha meglenne!


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## Kitti 1981 (2011 Március 3)

20


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

De remélem egyszer meglesz!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

nem tudom nekem mennyi van!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

de dolgozom rajta!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

"Gyűjtsd a tudást, mert látod pusztul minden e földön és csak a szellemi kincs élheti túl a halált!"
Kosztolányi


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

Amiért van hangszered, nem biztos hogy zenész vagy!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

"A zene legyen mindenkié" Kodály


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

Remélem jól haladok!


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

abc


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

a kezdet


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

mindig


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

Na most megyek pihenni!


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

nehéz,


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

123


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

de én


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

most


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

elhiszem


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

legalább


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Március 3)

de valahol el kell kezdeni


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

rászántam


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

magam.


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Rocky1987 írta:


> de valahol el kell kezdeni



Milyen igaz!!


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Fáradt


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

vagyok


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

a bölcselkedéshez.


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Igazából


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

én csak


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

jó ötleteket


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

keresek


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

a mindennapi


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

munkámhoz.


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Visszaolvasva magam, nem csak a kezdet volt nehéz. Sőt kisbetűvel kezdtem a mondatot is. Bocsi!!!!


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Szerintem elértem a célt is, vagy nem?


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 3)

"Mennyi minden összegyűlt,
ami értékesnek tűnt,
De költözéskor eldobnánk.
Annyi mást meg elvinnénk,
Ami fontos volt és szép,
De elkopott, vagy eltűnt lassanként."
/Balázs Fecó/


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Úgy néz ki, hogy még nem.


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Március 3)

*Új vagyok!*

Sziasztok!

Szerintem venni kell a "fáradtságot" és értelmes tartalommal hozzászólni-megtölteni az oldalt.
Véletlenül tévedtem az oldalra és a sok újdonság-érdekesség megfogott...
Reményeim szerint sok új élménnyel-tudással gazdagodom majd!
Magamrólsajnos) elvált 40 éves fickó vagyok és most új életet szeretnék kezdeni,megtalálni a nagy Őt-Nőt,akivel talán sikerülhet 
végig élni ami még hátra van...
Folyt.köv.

Ati


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Pedig már majd leragad a szemem.


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Azt hiszem, hogy legközelebb folytatom a szánalmas gyűjtögetést.


----------



## bnejud (2011 Március 3)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!!


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 3)

"Szabad csak az, kit nem rettent a holnap.
 Inség, veszély, kín meg nem tántorít 
 És lelki béklyó többé nem szorít. 
 Hiába őrzi porkoláb s lakat,
 Az sose rab, ki lélekben szabad.
 Az akkor is, ha koldus, nincstelen, 
 Gazdag, hatalmas, mert bilincstelen. "
/Heltai Jenő: Szabadság/


----------



## hawaiirockers (2011 Március 3)

Még nem tudom hol tartok,de eddig is kiváló dolgokra leltem itt.


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 3)

"Egy ember élete nagyrészt figyelmének története. Ha két pillantás valóban találkozik: rendszerint döntő pillanat. Szinte kivédhetetlen, hogy szerelem vagy barátság szülessék belőle. Boldog karambol."
/Pilinszky János/


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*Köszönöm*

Eddig nem is tudtam mit rejt ez az oldal.


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*Tél*

Hát nem tudom szegeden még mennyit fog esni a hó!!


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*szinti*

Szerinted jó a yamaha?


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*email*

Elfelejtettem.


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*Kotta*

mennyi van belőlük!!


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*honlap*

mikor alapult meg??


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*fa*

levél


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*f_jt_d _e_*

nah kitalálja ki,?


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*rájöttél?*

fejtsd meg


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*chat*

sok okos


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*szép az idő*

süt a nap


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*nah még 9*

még 9


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

Én ezt nem értem, egyik nap hó van reggel, másik nap madárcsicsergés és verő napfény...


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még nagyon sok kell.


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

lassan megbolondul a természet


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még sok kell.


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

és vele én is...


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még mindig kell.


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még nem elég.


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*nah még 8*

még8


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*még 7*

még 7


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még ez sem elég.


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*még 6*

még6


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 10.


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 9


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*még 5*

még5


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*hát hát*

ilyet


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 8


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*nah talán*

3


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 7


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*nah nah most??*

áh még csak 2


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 6


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 5


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 4


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 3


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Még 2


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*uha mindjárt*

nah á


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Már csak 1 kell.


----------



## motogp09 (2011 Március 4)

*oh je*

megvan


----------



## snowdog (2011 Március 4)

Végre meg van!


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

123456789


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

12345678


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

harmadik hozzászólás.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

negyedik.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

ötödik.


----------



## epersom (2011 Március 4)

*Üdvözlet!*

Új belépőként minden régi tagot szeretettel üdvözlök, főleg azokat, akiket már egyéb oldalakon megismertem!


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

Én is, én is köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

Egyébként miért is jó ez a 20-as dolog?


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

Az ember így gépelget, vagy csak elküld egy két visszaszámlálást, valódi jelentősége itt nincs is.


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

Vagy ezt nem jól gondolom?


----------



## shusu (2011 Március 4)

Persze nem kapok rá választ...


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

nagyon sok jó könyv van itt


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

szakdogát írok


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

és találtam hozzá az oldalon könyveket


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

úgyhogy most üzenek, h meglegyen a 20 hsz


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

és várom a 48 óra végét


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

kár, hogy csak most akadtam rátok


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

2+2 néha 5


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

A múlt héten,


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Mint a kiskacsa


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Fekete tóba,


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Elvittem magam mutatóba


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

A Margitfürdőbe szépen,


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

S megnéztem


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

A nagy bazin vizit,


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Sőt!
Akár hiszik,


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Akár nem hiszik,


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Úgy végződött e vizi vizit


----------



## Medea23 (2011 Március 4)

Ottan,
Hogy - megmosakodtam!!!

 (Tóth Árpád: Bika Bandi megfürdött részlet)


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

kibírom vhogy, csak meglesz


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

még 8


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

amúgy örök hála, a topicért!!!!


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

csak tudnám miért kell ennyit várni....


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

és váááááárni


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

még mindig várni


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

közben hallgatok egy kis....


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

miley cyrus-t


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

i am not your robot


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

cool song


----------



## orsey2 (2011 Március 4)

és megvan!!!!!


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Egy Kispesti vendéglőbe egy kis pesti vendég lő be!


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Helló Mindenki,örülök,hogy tagja lehetek a közösségnek


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Bevallom őszintén 1 kicsit aggódtam amiatt,hogy nehéz lesz regisztrálni.


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Már elég rég óta próbálkozom,


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

és most végre sikerült!


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Tavaly találtam


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

1 hasonló


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

oldalt,


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

mint ez.


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

de az angol


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

nyelvű volt.


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

És sehogyan


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

se


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

tudtam rajta


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

eligazodni.


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

De most végre sikerült,


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

és nagyon örülök neki!


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Sok érdekes és izgalmas rovat van,a honlapotokon!


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Mindenkinek jó tavasz várást kívánok,reméljük minél hamarabb be is következik!


----------



## discorat (2011 Március 4)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Én is új tag vagyok...


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Nagyon sok, érdekes és hasznos dolgot találtam itt!


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Pedig még a témák felét sem néztem meg..


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Próbálok én is minél aktívabb lenni


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

És gyarapítani ezt a sok-sok hasznos dolgot, ami itt van..


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Egyébként nem nagyon szoktam fórumozni


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

Furcsa is ez most nekem


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*De majd csak belejövök *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Gyakorlásnak nem is rossz ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

*Kicsit tarkítom az írásomat...*


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Ne legyen olyan egy színű...*_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Szeretem a szép színeket, ti is? *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Odakint most minden olyan szürke  *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Hol késik már ez a tavasz??????????? *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Nagyon nem szeretem a hideget...*_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Legalább pár fokkal lehetne melegebb *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Nah mindegy, a türelem rózsát terem *_


----------



## Andrea086 (2011 Március 4)

_*Mindenkinek kellemes napot kívánok! *_


----------



## robben68 (2011 Március 4)

végre itt a héttvége


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

szerintem ez nagy baromság de mind1


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

most hiába irok 20 -at utána ugy sem irok többet


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

milyen kanadában az idő?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

hm?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

Leglább gyakrolom az irásom


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

hagassunk zenét


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

helo szia szeva


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

van nálatok terasz?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

ha nincs nálatok terasz akkor


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

hello szia szevassz ciao!


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

mi a pálya? focipálya?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

nem autópálya


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

nem igaz mert futball pálya


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

ki szereti a spngya bobot?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

szép időnk van


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

hogy teltek az ünnepek ott kinnt?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

helo szia szeva


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

hmmm ez érdekes a spongya uj része


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

mi lessz ma az ebésd vajon?


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

zsíros kenyér szerintem szerintetek az finom


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

love zsiros kenyérDDDDD


----------



## gyongyike1116 (2011 Március 4)

köszönöm szépen a viszont látásra


----------



## Ditike (2011 Március 4)

Na szóval 14nél tartottam.


----------



## Ditike (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## Ditike (2011 Március 4)

És most jön a 17.


----------



## Ditike (2011 Március 4)

Tizennyolcadik.


----------



## Ditike (2011 Március 4)

Na még kettő.


----------



## Ditike (2011 Március 4)

És ez az utolsó.


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

na szóval 20


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## pa50 (2011 Március 4)

na még 1


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Jobb ha normális hozzászólásokat ír a ember mert önmagát tükrözi......


----------



## Variaria (2011 Március 4)

mi is az az offolás?


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Nos


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Akkor én is elkezdem a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Egy kicsit furcsa így írni.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Csak mert most pont nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Már meg van öt


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Illetve hat. De ez már a hetedik hozzászólás lesz.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Egyszerűbb lenne ha visszaszámolnék.


----------



## csipcsip (2011 Március 4)

*első*

ez az én első hozzászólásom, de úgy látom igyekeznem kell


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Vagy előre.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Hajrá!


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

De jó! Megvan az első 10.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Szóval a felén már túl vagyok.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Már nem kell sok.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Azt hiszem lehet, hogy lassan tényleg visszaszámlálás lesz.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

Ez a 15.


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

20


----------



## mermaidfan (2011 Március 4)

És megvan a 20!


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Március 4)

kiskacsa fürdik


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Március 4)

fekete tóban


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Március 4)

anyjához készül Lengyelországba


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

sziasztok nekem még 20


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Xvii


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

tízenöt


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Xiv


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Xii


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

tíz


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Ix


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

nyóc, nekem


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Vii


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

6.


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

öt


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Iv


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

három


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

Ii.


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

one!!!


----------



## kovacs2008 (2011 Március 4)

biztos, ami frankó még egy


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

Köszönöm!


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

Jó nektek...


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

Ez így mennyire értelmes hozzászólás?


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

De ha nincs jobb megoldás?


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

Akkor csináljuk?


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

Még 15 hiányzik, illetve már csak 14.


----------



## habore (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## eaglet_hun (2011 Március 4)

20


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

20


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

*köszönöm*

Köszönettel vettem a tanácsot, rögtön meg is fogadom és láss: 1,2,3,... 100,101,102,....1001,1002,1003...


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

2kiss


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

4:11:


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

21


----------



## Angel513 (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Ajándék számomra minden nap, mert egyre jobban, jobban, és jobban vagyok.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Oszd meg szellemi lényed azokkal, akik veled úton vannak, közölj annyit, amennyit tudsz és fogadd el, mint valami fenséges ajándékot, ami tőlük feléd visszaérkezik.
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Ne erőltess semmit, mert a legjobb dolgok akkor történnek, amikor legkevésbé számítasz rá.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Személyes békémmel és örömömmel békességet teremtek a Földön.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

A lélek láthatatlan erő, amely az élet minden mozzanatában láthatóvá válik.
(Maya Angelou)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Lelkiismereted méri önzésed őszinteségét. Hallgasd figyelmesen.
(Richard Bach)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Ha a szekeret ketten egyfelé húzzák, gyorsabban gurul, mintha csak egyvalaki húzná. De ha ketten kétfele próbálkoznak, akkor meg sem fog mozdulni!


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Egy élet, melyben hibákat követünk el, nem csak tiszteletreméltóbb, de hasznosabb is, mint az olyan élet, melyben egyáltalan nem csinálunk semmit.
(George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Minden beruházásom nyereséget hoz, és növeli gazdagságomat.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

A változás életem természetes rendje.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Legfőbb lelki erőd csak a megtörténtek vállalása lehet. Fogadd el, hogy ami történt veled, amit cselekedtél, az a törvényed. Ezért űzz messze magadtól minden megbánást, bűntudatot, lelkiismeret-furdalást, minden olyan belső történést, szégyent, ami megaláz.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Ne menj a romok közé! Ne töprengj azon, hogy alakíthattad volna-e másképp a múltadat.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Senkit sem előzhetünk meg, ha a lábnyomába lépünk. (Truffaut)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Amikor legsötétebb az ég, akkor ragyognak legfényesebben a csillagok.


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Bőségben élek. Életem napról napra gazdagabbá válik anyagiakban és lelkiekben egyaránt.
Tudatalattid építette testedet, s meg is gyógyíthatja. A tökéletes egészség képzetével ringasd magad álomba mindennap, s tudatalattid, leghűségesebb szolgád, engedelmeskedni fog.


----------



## Twik (2011 Március 4)

köszi


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

A bukás csupán egy lehetőség, hogy újrakezdjük intelligensebben.
(Henry Ford)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

"Önmagunk felett ítélni rossz, fájdalmas és egészségtelen. Mindaddig nem lehetsz elégedett, míg el nem fogadod erősségeidet és gyengéidet, meg nem változtatod azokat, amiket lehet, és el nem fogadod a többit."
(Paul Hauck)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

"Életünk egy energiarendszer. Ha semmi jó nem történik benne, az a te hibád."
(Andrew Matthews)


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

"Az emberi kapcsolatok lényege nem az egyetértés, hanem az összhang."
(E.Ferstl.)


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

1a


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

2b


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

3c


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

4d


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

5e


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

6f


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

7g


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

8h


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

9i


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

10j


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

11k


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

12l


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

13m


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

14n


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

15o


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

16p


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

17q


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

18r


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

19s


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

20t


----------



## tvlacko (2011 Március 4)

Bocsanat a 20 uzenetert, de surgosen kell a lanyomnak egy konyv, amit itt megtalaltam. Koszonom...


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

Hát ez mekkora ötlet már!


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

Köszi! :-D


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

Azt hiszem, én is megpörgetem a saját kvótámat, most még írogatok, de érzem jön az idő, mikor már én is vissza számolok....


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

lassan megy...


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

6-ik beírásánál, kaptam egy üzit, hogy 6 másodpercet várnom kell, mert túl gyors voltam :-D


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

nőnapi szám


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

9-ik


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

9+1


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

3*3+2


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

4*3


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

4 * 3 + 1


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

3 * 5


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

4 * 4


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

ez prim szám


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

3 * 6


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

3 * 6 + 1


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

Hurrá elértem, köszi


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 5)

Még 2 nap van vissza


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 5)

:-(


----------



## Kecman (2011 Március 5)




----------



## Kecman (2011 Március 5)




----------



## Kecman (2011 Március 5)

xD


----------



## Kecman (2011 Március 5)

afsdf


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

0123456789öüóqwertzuiopőú


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

íyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

1qay2wsx3edc4rfv


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

edcrfvtgbzhn


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

ez lesz a tizedik..


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

úűőápé-ol.ik,


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

asdfghjkléá


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

1qasw23edfr45tghz67uj


----------



## mostmilesz (2011 Március 5)

szombat


----------



## D.Luca (2011 Március 5)

sziasztok


----------



## D.Luca (2011 Március 5)

Legyen mindenkinek szép napja! Meg holnap is, meg azután is ...!


----------



## Ahndrash (2011 Március 5)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Ahndrash (2011 Március 5)

Viszont kívánom neked is Luca és a többieknek!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 5)

Két nő sétál a nudista strandon, egyszer észrevesznek két négert;
az egyiknek fehér a farka.
Gyorsan odamennek és megkérdik a másik négertől:
- Ne haragudj de hogy-hogy fehér a barátod farka és ő mégis néger?
- Ó! Nem vagyunk mi négerek, csak szénégetők. A komámnak tegnap itt volt a felesége.


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 5)

Az amerikai, a francia, a magyar és a cigány állnak az Eiffel-torony kilátóján. 
Hirtelen az amerikai előkap pár köteg dollárt, elkezdi lehajigálni a mélybe, miközben ezt kiabálja: 
- Nekünk ebből otthon rengeteg van! 
Ezt látva a francia előkap pár üveg pezsgőt, és elkezdi a mélybe önteni, miközben azt kiabálja: 
- Nekünk ebből itthon rengeteg van! 
Látva ezt, a cigány aggodalmas arccal fordul a magyar felé: 
- Te, eszedbe ne jusson valami hülyeség!...


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 5)

A háztartási alkalmazott fizetésemelést kér. Az asszony nem örül a kérésnek és megkérdezi:
- Maris, miért kellene felemelnem a fizetésedet?
- Asszonyom, három oka van. Az első: én szebben vasalok, mint maga.
- Ki mondta neked, hogy szebben vasalsz nálam?
- A maga férje mondta.
- Ó!!!
- A második ok az, hogy én jobban főzök, mint maga.
- Ez tiszta hazugság, ki mondta neked, hogy jobban főzöl nálam?
- Ezt is a maga férje mondta.
- A fenébe!!!
- A harmadik ok az, hogy én jobb vagyok az ágyban, mint maga.
Az asszony felháborodik.
- Ezt is a férjem mondta neked?!
- Nem, asszonyom, ezt a kertész mondta nekem.
MEGKAPTA A BÉREMELÉST!!!


----------



## karmantyu (2011 Március 5)

Egy fotós elhatározza, hogy légifelvételeket csinál az Etnáról. Telefonon rendel egy légitaxit. Amikor kiér a repülőtérre, látja, hogy egy kis gép áll a kifutón, nyitott ajtóval, utasra várva. Bedobja a csomagját, beül, majd mondja a pilótának: 
- Mehetünk. 
A gép felszáll. A fotós odaszól a pilótának: 
- Legyen szíves az Etna fölé menni, ott majd csinálok néhány fényképet. 
- Miért? - kérdezi a pilóta. 
- Mert fotós vagyok, a fotósok pedig fényképeket szoktak csinálni. 
Hosszú csend, majd a pilóta megkérdezi: 
Ezek szerint akkor nem maga az oktató?


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 5)

jók a viccek


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 5)

az itteni hsz-im maradtak, a témába vágókat törölték, ki érti ezt? lehet, hogy 20 alatt nem is lehet értelmeset írni?


----------



## biagika13 (2011 Március 5)

Köszönöm!


----------



## biagika13 (2011 Március 5)

igazad van...


----------



## biagika13 (2011 Március 5)

szerintem is...


----------



## biagika13 (2011 Március 5)

jdsgf


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Ide is írok egy kicsit...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Hátha összejönne a 20 post


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

pfff... még 10 kell...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Az a baj, hogy semmi értelmes nem jut most az eszembe...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Már csak azért, ha valaki beleolvasna...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

annak legyen valami értelme...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

ohh..., még 3 post...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

már nem sokáig untatlak benneteket...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

\\m/


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Megvan!!! :111::34::777:


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Hmm... a csatolt dolgokat ennek ellenére nem látom...:neutral:


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

bocs..., várni kell 48 órát...


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 5)

*x*

x


----------



## bokorenis (2011 Március 5)

kár, hogy annyit kell várni


----------



## thebobi (2011 Március 5)

üdv, mindenkinek.


----------



## thebobi (2011 Március 5)

örülök, hogy végre találtam egy fórumot, ami még nincs lezárva..


----------



## thebobi (2011 Március 5)

ugye össze kellene gyűjteni 20 db hozzászólást..


----------



## thebobi (2011 Március 5)

és most ezen dolgozom...


----------



## thebobi (2011 Március 5)

tudom, hogy még kell 2napot várni,


----------



## thebobi (2011 Március 5)

de legalább a hozzászólásokról lemondok..


----------



## kredenc63 (2011 Március 5)

Köszönöm szépen, szerintem ő volt a legnagyobb!!!


----------



## 2shae (2011 Március 5)

huh 1re több hsz-em van juj de jó a 48 óra meg csak eltelik


----------



## lencsike28 (2011 Március 5)

Szabó T. Anna Villany című könyvéből keresem A csoda című verset. Ha valakinek megvan, kérem, segítsen


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

abc


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

abc


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

hajó


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

labda


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

ablak


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

kabát


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

tabló


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

óra


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

ajtó


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

óriási


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

ibolya


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

csapat


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

takarít


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

tenisz


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

szokásjog


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

gombapaprikás


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

sisak


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 5)

Éppen az Age of empire játékkal játszom.


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

kalóz


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

zebra


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

ananász


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

szerződés


----------



## kbogi (2011 Március 5)

sáska


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 5)

Éppen az Age of empire játékkal játszom.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 5)

Csak az a baj, hogy folyton kikapok a géptől.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 5)

Kezd már egy kicsit kiborítani.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 5)

Lehet, hogy visszaveszek a nehézségi fokból.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 5)

Talán úgy könnyebben megy a játék.


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

Szép estét!


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

sz


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

é


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

p


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

e


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

s


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

t


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

é


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

jó


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

alma


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

még 10


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

9 kell


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

8.


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

még7


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

remélem


----------



## loyal (2011 Március 5)

nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólásom mégse tudok letölteni  nem tudjátok miért?


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

sikerül


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

még 4


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

már 3


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

kettő


----------



## bnéévi (2011 Március 5)

utolsó


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Ej nem szeretem


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

az idők járását!


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Megfordítom kalapom


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Nem árt annak


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

sem eső


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

sem dara


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

ej, még a jég is


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

csak lepereg róla!


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Ej, amott jönnek


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

hárman a zsandárok!


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Zörgetik


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

az apró szemű


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

láncot.


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Rám verik az apró szemű láncot


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

ej, kedves babám,


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

ne tarts hozzám számot!


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Ej, udvaromon van egy nagy almafa!


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Tetejibe három piros alma.


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

Az az alma teli van féreggel,


----------



## kormonditomi (2011 Március 5)

ej, az én rózsám tökéletlenséggel!


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

Ugy


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

latom


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

itt


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

lehet


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

osszeszedni


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

a


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

husz


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

hozzaszolast.


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

Kell


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

meg


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

tiz


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

hozzaszolas.


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

Mar


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

csak


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

hat.


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

Egy


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

hosszabb


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

mondat


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

es


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

megvan.


----------



## 48north (2011 Március 5)

+1 for safety


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

ezt en irtam


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Az elobbit is en irtam!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Ezt most irom !!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

A kovetkezot is en irom!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Na ugye mondtam !!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Es ujra mondom !!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Na eleg!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Mondtam eleg !!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Mondtam mar, hogy eleeeg!!!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Hat hiaba mondom?


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Folosleges.


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Folosleges???


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Nem hiszem !


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Hat nem hiszem el !


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

De igaz mar 16


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Mennyi ?? 17 ??


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Meg csak eggyet.


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Most mat kesz !!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Na ugye mondtam !!


----------



## pitrokol (2011 Március 5)

Juhhheeeee!!!!!!


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

20


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xix


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xviii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xvii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xvi


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xv


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xiv


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xiii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Xi


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

X


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Ix


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Viii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Vii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Vi


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

V


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Helló mindenki


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Iv


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Senki?


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Akkor majd holnap


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Lassan gyűlik..


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

de ráérek..


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Elvégre 48 órám úgy is van még..


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Iii


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Egyenlőre ennyi a fele kész


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

Ii


----------



## tliszka (2011 Március 5)

I !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

ja


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

jaja


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

jajjaja


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)




----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

123


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

1234


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

12345


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

123456


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## marx03 (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## vidaja (2011 Március 6)

nekem is


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Aki mindig meg akar felelni mások elvárásainak, az lemondott arról a lehetőségről, hogy önmagáért szeressék.
Darnel Christian


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

S lehetsz nagyon távol,
akármilyen messze,
csak bezárom szemem,
s itt maradsz örökre.
(Gyurcsó István)


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Nézd a porban élő gyereket!
Szeme szívbe égő felelet.
Csupa jóra vágyó szeretet -,
lehet sorsa szebb, csak engedd!
Légy a társa, gondot oldó -,
...tovább »maradjon tiszta, álmodó!
Oláh Ibolya


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Amilyen mértékben növekszik benned a szeretet, olyan mértékben növekszik szépséged, mert a szeretet a lélek szépsége.
Szent Ágoston


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Ha nem teheted azt, hogy külföldi országokat, szép helységeket és városokat láss és ismerj, legalább igyekezz hazádnak azon keskeny körét, melyben születtél, vagy ahol lakol - bármilyen is az - megismerni és ismertetni.
Jánosfalvi Sándor István


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Egy új emberke, ki nem is beszél még,
Hogyan érti meg mosolyom beszédét?
Hogy érzi meg, - hisz csak egy éve ember! -
Hogy a szeretet szólítja szememben!
Ó milyen titok, milyen csodaszép ez!
...tovább »Egy csöpp agy, mely még gondolni se képes,
A szeretetet már fel tudja fogni
S a mosolyra vissza tud mosolyogni!
Sík Sándor


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Nincsenek maguktól jól működő párkapcsolatok: mindkét félnek nagyon sokat kell tennie a boldogságért. (...) Ennek első lépése az, hogy a férfi megértse és elfogadja a nőt, a nő pedig értse és fogadja el a férfit.
Boldizsár Ildikó


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Kevesen vannak, akiket érdekel, mit gondolnak, mit akarnak mondani mások. Többnyire csak abban a reményben képesek meghallgatni az embert, hogy aztán ők önthetik ki a szívüket. Mindenki másokra akarja rátukmálni a maga terheit. Van, aki úgy tesz, mintha figyelne, pedig csak arra vár, hogy mikor jöhe ...tovább »t elő a maga szövegével, várja az apropót, hogy közbevághasson. Ezért is unok szinte minden beszélgetést.
William Wharton


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

A család jelenti a menedéket a szívtelen világban.
Christopher Lasch


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Soha ne tagadd meg az elveidet a béke és nyugalom kedvéért!
Dag Hammarskjöld


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Arról se feledkezz meg, hogy minden szenvedésed és szívfájdalmad közepette is szépség vesz körül: a teremtett világ, a mûvészet, a zenétek és kultúrátok minden csodája, a nevetés és a szeretet, az elsuttogott remények és a hangos ünnepek, az új élet és az újjászületés, a megbékélés és a megbocsátás ...tovább »hangjai.
(William Paul Young)


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

A papok azt próbálják elhitetni az emberrel, hogy a pokol meg a mennyország az valahol a túlvilágon van, valami ismeretlen helyen, (...) pedig bolondság ez, bolondság bizony. A pokol is, meg a mennyország is itt van bennünk, életünk minden napjában. Ha az elfogultság útját járva gonoszat cselekszünk ...tovább », az ördög belénk költözik és a lelkünket szorongatja. Ha a megértés útját választjuk s azt csináljuk, ami helyes és jó, akkor a mennyország békessége van bennünk, s mindegy, hogy mi történik, ezt a belső békességet nem veheti el tőlünk senki.
Wass Albert


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Bírálni könnyû, alkotni nehéz.
(André Cardinal Destouches)


----------



## yanko49 (2011 Március 6)

Minden percért, amit mérgelődéssel töltesz, elvesztegetsz 60 másodpercnyi boldogságot.
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

Szép nap van ma


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

3+3=6


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

6-3=3


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

Én!


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

Te?


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

Mi


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

Ti


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

igen


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

tegnap


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

holnap


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

szép


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

jaj de lassu


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

most


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

el


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

te


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

ok


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

vesz


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

mit


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

tett


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

reggel


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

em


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

a


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

Szépek


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

sza


----------



## 2shae (2011 Március 6)

Halo szio mindenkinek


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

mo


----------



## 2shae (2011 Március 6)

szép napos időt


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

last


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

sok


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

ertelme


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

nincs


----------



## manifo (2011 Március 6)

20+1


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

*hozzászólás1*

Nagyon hasznos a canadahun. Érdekes ellenben, hogy bejelentkezéskor nem tűnik egyértelműnek, hogy most már benn vagyok, vagy nem. Ritkán jelentkezek, akár a jelszavamat is elfelejthetem. Lehet, hogy közben az e-mail címem is megváltozott. Kész csapda, amikor jelzik, hogy már regisztráltam egy adott néven, ha elfelejtettem a jelszót, kapok egy levelet a regisztrált e.mail címre, ami már nem biztos, hogy él.


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Most akármit írok, egy üzenetnek számít?


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Úgy tűnik, igen.


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Akkor most írjak még 14 üzenetet? (6 már van.)


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

Nekem, ez nem akar összejönni...


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Még 13 kell.


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

mennyit írjak még?


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Lássuk 20-ig.


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

hahóóóóó


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

ez lesz a 30. és nem engedi,hogy megnézzem, amit szeretnék! Jaj!


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Tovább.


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

még 10!


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Hát, nem biztató, amit itt olvasok.


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

"Megcsinálom" a húszat, aztán meglátjuk.


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

ez a huszadik


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

Amennyiben nem sikerülne elérnem, amit szeretnék, tanácsot szeretnék kérni, de kitől, hogyan?


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

azt mondja, még 5 kell


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

23


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

köszönjük a segítséget


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

24


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

a macskám édesdeden alszik mellettem, nem zavarja a billentyűk kopogása


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

25


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

26


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

még hiányzik pár hozzászólás


----------



## tarto (2011 Március 6)

egy ráadás


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

nem értem, miért pont 20


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)




----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

még


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 1.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 2.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 3.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 4.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 5.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 6.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 7.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 8.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 9.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

nem értem 10.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 1.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 2.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 3.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 4.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 5.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 6.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 7.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 8.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 9.


----------



## spl1973 (2011 Március 6)

minek? 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

egyre kevesebben látogatják az oldalt..........


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

egyre kevesebben látogatják az oldalt..........2


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

abc


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

egyre kevesebben látogatják az oldalt..........3


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

üdv 5


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

hat


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

hét


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

előbb-utóbb meglesz


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

kilenc


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

már 10


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

4567


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

ééés 12


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

haladok, 13


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

ghjklé


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

kéz
réz
néz


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

tesz
vesz
szesz


----------



## fishie (2011 Március 6)

tizzenhatt


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

vár
kár
már


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

4568


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

itt a második


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

Kezdek bele jönni 3


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

fék
kék
lék


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

egy-két-há-négy


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

has
vas
kas


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

Megy ez nekem is 5


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

ügy
rügy 
ürügy


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

türelem játék ez.................... és semmi értelme !!!!


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

már itt is van a hatodik


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

értelmetlen feltételek .............ha értelmetlen akkor minek?


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

Mindjárt a felénél vagyok 7


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

a nyolcadikat gyűröm


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

kilenc!!!


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)




----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 6)

Tizedik!!!!!!!


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

lassan megy................


----------



## virágszirom (2011 Március 6)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kemenyne (2011 Március 6)

méd van hátra , ajajj


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

aeda


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

adwdad


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

adaad


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

shrthhs


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

rfth


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

cgjmcgjxjgj


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

jztgdjz


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

írhgíyrg


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

ygny


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

xbnxn


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

xfhnfn


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

gjghjnhg


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

bjghm,


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

hj,hg,


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

hj,hg,hll


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

ydfhdy


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

szia


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

csá


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

halihó


----------



## Liberni (2011 Március 6)

megvan


----------



## dondibondi (2011 Március 6)

Szervusz.


----------



## dondibondi (2011 Március 6)

Miért hallok én mindig szervusz helyett szerbuszt?


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

fiuguiol


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

xgm


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

konyal111 írta:


> keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert



és azzal kapcsolatban mégis miről szeretnél levelezni?
mert a téma nekem nagyon fekszik!


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

cghjgcj


----------



## dondibondi (2011 Március 6)

halihalo


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

nkl-ln-


----------



## sorensen (2011 Március 6)

nk-


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

csaorsi írta:


> és azzal kapcsolatban mégis miről szeretnél levelezni?
> mert a téma nekem nagyon fekszik!



itt volt egy grimasz! : )


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

dondibondi írta:


> Miért hallok én mindig szervusz helyett szerbuszt?



Mert valaki tényleg azt mondja, hogy szerbusz!


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

Amúgy a németek is előszeretettel servus-znak...


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

na ez a 3.


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

alakul


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

It makes me sad to see


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

You have made a woman


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

Out of rock and wood


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

Grasses and tree bark


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

................................


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

lesz, ami lesz


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

csaorsi írta:


> alakul



és milyen az idő arra felé? (ha már egy helyre fújt minket a szél)


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

már kész kéne h legyek a holnapi beadandómmal


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

és készen leszel?


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

Polllen írta:


> és milyen az idő arra felé? (ha már egy helyre fújt minket a szél)



nemtom, lehúztam a redőnyt : )


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

asdfjklé


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

Polllen írta:


> és készen leszel?



amint meglesz a 20 hozzászólás lépek, és folytatom! 
minő öröm! : )


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

csaorsi írta:


> nemtom, lehúztam a redőnyt : )


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

csaorsi írta:


> amint meglesz a 20 hozzászólás lépek, és folytatom!
> minő öröm! : )



Nem kell túlzásba vinni, vasárnap este a fű se nő!!!


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

Neked már csak egy... ha megadom a jelszavam, nem írsz helyettem is néhányat? ^^


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

na belehúzok


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

még talán beérlek


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

x


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

"Soha, de soha nem az x jelöli a pontot!"


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

fej-fej mellett


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

Polllen írta:


> Nem kell túlzásba vinni, vasárnap este a fű se nő!!!



Ó, köszönöm! De azért befejezem, mégha olykor be is bólintok közben 
Neked meg további jó irkálást, én lépek!


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

Kár, hogy hagytál nyerni...


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

és mégsem nyertem...

Szép estét neked is!


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

polllen írta:


> neked már csak egy... Ha megadom a jelszavam, nem írsz helyettem is néhányat? ^^



: D


----------



## csaorsi (2011 Március 6)

Ami itt a "köszönöm" az a facebookon a "like" ??
mert elég fura


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

nekem van 18


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

abcd


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

egy, kettő, három...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

négy, öt, hat...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

hét, nyolc...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

kilenc, tíz...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

11, 12, 13...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

14, 15, 16...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

17, 18, 19...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

20,21,22,23...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

20, 21, 22...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

23, 24, 25...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

26, 27, 28...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

29, 30, 31...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

32,33,34...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

35,36,37...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

39,40,41...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

42,43,44...


----------



## Magdolnaa4 (2011 Március 6)

azt hittem 44


----------



## stephco (2011 Március 6)

Köszi a lehetőséget! Máris eggyel kevesebb kell


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

55555


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## JocMoc23 (2011 Március 6)

*re*

Huh...Újra lesz X-Factor.
Én jelentkezem! 
Joc
És még ki innen?


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

van itt vki?


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

Mindenki


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

oké vanXD


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

Mi komolyan lesz második része?:O


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

Ja, x a négyzeten faktor


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

Hm?


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

az jó


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

hm


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

vki


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

hahóó


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

911


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

áá mért ilyen lassú a gépem??


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

ez király


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

akar vki kimenni kanadába?


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

Ez már sok lesz. Begörcsölt az ujjad


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

még 10


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

Én nem, de a gyerekemet küldöm el ebből az országból az biztos!


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## aandrew (2011 Március 6)

na most


----------



## nimbus (2011 Március 6)

+1 a ráadás 
Na jó éjt!


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

egy


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

bye bye


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

due


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

four


----------



## soursoup (2011 Március 6)

á na végre! üdv nagira


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

fünf


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

üdv


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

seis


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)




----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

jé rosszul van írva a városnév... hm


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

na, így jobban tetszik


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

egy könyv miatt ennyit írni


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

5+8


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

ó, másolni sem lehet


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)




----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

:d


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

ilyen smiley meg nincs is


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

mindjárt megvagyok


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

nem úgy, nem köröznek


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

voilá


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

...


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Március 6)

várni...


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Ez az első beírásom


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

ez a második


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

jé, már a harmadik


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

és eljött a negyedik is


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Közeledek... már öt


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Hatalmas a tempó...már hat


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Hétnél tartok


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Nekem nyolc, de már itt is annyi


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## blekkmacsek (2011 Március 7)

Tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Hurrá!


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Ez így már jobb!


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Eddig nem engedett írni.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Ráadásul egy darabig kereshettem a fórumot, amibe írhatok


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

De most megtaláltam.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

És ez már a hatodik hozzászólásom.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Egyébként most Pécsről írok.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

A hétvégét Zalaegerszegen töltöttem.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

A szüleim laknak ott (nameg régen én is).


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Most már gyakorlatilag Pécsen lakok.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Bár hivatalosan még nem.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Hát úgy érzésre azt mondanám, ez a tizenegyedik kommentem.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Kb ez a tizenkettedik.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Közben Family Guy-t nézek, nagyon beteg


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Peter akkora kretén, hogy az már fáj!


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Lois mostanában nem annyira vicces.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Stewe az tartja a formáját.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Brian most picit leeresztett.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Meg és Chris a szokásosat hozza.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

A mellékszereplők pedig úgy veszem észre, kevesebbet szerepelnek.


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Na de még meglátjuk, úgyis le vagyok maradva pár résszel.


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 7)

Na, talán el is értem már a hozzászóláslimitet


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

10


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

12


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

14


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## Barbi82 (2011 Március 7)

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## diokrisi (2011 Március 7)

*20 hozzászólás*

ezek szerint "köszönöm"-mel nem lehet összegyűjteni a 20-t


----------



## e/i (2011 Március 7)

A "merci" is jó?


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

kldfjafiejfjsdljfa


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

Köszi megpróbálom


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

12564984651465465


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

még mindig próbálom


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

hali akárki bárki hihi


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

224587


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

152484587


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

nagyon szeretnék már vamit megnézni


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

zsuzsu77 írta:


> nagyon szeretnék már vamit megnézni



már lassan össze is jön


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

még 5


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

még 4


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

már csak 3


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

igen még 2


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

és eljött itt a vége


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

*regisztráció*

:..::..:Hali mindenkinek!
Többször benéztem már ide, de úgy látom, ha érdekedet találok kénytelen leszek végigjátszani a 20 hozzászólást(((
Gyerkőc mellett elég nehéz-remélem addig alszik


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

18....


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

húha, tévedtem, még csak most


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

kiss és..


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

még mindig van egy csomó


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

**

asszem ránézek a manóra


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

megfordult...bekerítettem le ne essen álmában


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

jé, már ilyen rég regisztráltam


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

*)*

mondtam, hogy nem érek rá....


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

na, azt hiszem később visszanézek, lejár a "szabadidőm" és még rengeteg dolgom van.


----------



## rosszcsont (2011 Március 7)

blablanbla


----------



## gedotimi (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok!

Elsőm, és hétágra süt a nap! Ha hideg van, legalább süssön!


----------



## gedotimi (2011 Március 7)

Szerdától jön a melegedés...


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

Meg van az első hozzá szólás!


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

blablabla


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

meg van a 9.


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

*20*

*taktaböhönye*


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Erre hideg van és fúj a szél.


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

37


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Ma erre hétfő van


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Ásványvizet iszom


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Ssénsavmentest


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Délelőtt fát metszettem


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Szeretem a zenét


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

2011


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

1993 december 25


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Ez csak egy egyszerű "dal" semmit nem akar... CSAK 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁST GYŰJTENI


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Még 8


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Megvaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

abc


----------



## epersom (2011 Március 7)

*túrabeszámoló*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

Goethe: Die Braut von Korinth


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

Nach Korinthus von Athen gezogen


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

Kam ein Jüngling, dort noch unbekannt.


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

Einen Bürger hofft' er sich gewogen;


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

Beide Väter waren gastverwandt,


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

fvef


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

jmut


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

jnmzt


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

émcéek


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

kdáqek


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

hurrá!


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

álmfvéem


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

remélem


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

vevevrvrvr


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

most


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Tegnapról folytatom a hozzászólásokat 20-ig.


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

éaornákenjmrinsejkri


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

végre


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

összejön


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

koqlnakptziatebntékmd


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Már repül is a 12-es


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

hozzászólás


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

én is


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

17 már csak 3


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

18 yupííííííííííí


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

juhúúú


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

most jön a 13.


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

egy híján 20


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

uccccssssóóóóóóóó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurrá


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

A 14. már elég jónak számít!


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

de a 15. még jobb


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

büörpsz


----------



## kami09 (2011 Március 7)

+ 1


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

lalala


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

érzem a végét már


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

10


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Már csak 3 hiányzik, mert ez a 17.


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Ez pedig a 18.


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

11 lalala


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

12 lalallalal


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Juhé!!! Mindjárt pezsgőt bontok!!!!


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Ez már döfi!Most jön a csúcs a20.


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

14


----------



## vidratibi (2011 Március 7)

Ez pedig a ráadás!!!


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

20


----------



## margerit (2011 Március 7)

jeeee még egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

egy


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

kettő


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

három? vagy négy?


----------



## filctoll963 (2011 Március 7)

Monoton


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

öt


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

öööö


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

11-es?


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

vagy inkább 15?


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

17?


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

egy híjján 20


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

20+1, csak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*1*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*2*




Ria... írta:


>


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*3*

kiss


Ria... írta:


>


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*4*




Ria... írta:


>


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*5*




Ria... írta:


>


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*6*



Ria... írta:


>


 Ez mekkora hülyeség:33::33::33:


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*7*




Ria... írta:


> Ez mekkora hülyeség:33::33::33:


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*8*

kiss


Ria... írta:


>


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*9*




Ria... írta:


> kiss


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*10*

:34:


ria... írta:


>


----------



## Szje (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## Szje (2011 Március 7)

12


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

egy


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

kettő


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

három


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

négy


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

öt


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

hat


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

hét


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

nyolc


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

kilenc


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tíz


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenegy


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenhárom


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizennégy


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenöt


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenhat


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenhét


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizennyolc


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## tannerilona (2011 Március 7)

húsz


----------



## apu1958 (2011 Március 7)

csak úgy


----------



## apu1958 (2011 Március 7)

no még 1-et


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Valahol 20 felé.


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Már közel a cél .


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 7)

Jobb *adni*, mint kapni.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 7)

Nem mind *arany*, ami fénylik.


----------



## copfee (2011 Március 7)




----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

hurrá


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

csakegy


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

könyvetkeresek


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

vagytöbbet


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

ésazért


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

irgatokitt


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

seven


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

ate


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

nine


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

123456789 10 10 10!


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

uncsi..


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

kókusz


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

basszuséhesvagyok de mégsem ehetek ilyenkor..ciki


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

talán egy almát?


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

blabla


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

szendviset. vagy omlette du fromage


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

mármint szendvicset.


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

ennák. aztán meg olvasnák


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

meg mennék valami jó koncertre. goldfrapp..


----------



## dyingflame (2011 Március 8)

najó megvan a 20 mielőtt mégtöbb hülyeségéet írnék.


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

néhány rekord 
adatbázis mélyén 
személyem emléke 
mágnezlemez szélén 

világ vakvágtája 
átrohan rajtam 
értéktelen lenyomat 
marad alattam 

egyetlen pillanatra 
látnál élni 
tanulnál belőle 
nem félni


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

minden valóst 
köd takar 
minden vágyad 
még zavar 

álom világa 
káosz virága 
nyitná neked 
megrekedt szemed 

óvatos érés 
sötétben lépés 
ködöt oszlat 
ébredést hozhat


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

mit tehet a bölcs bohóc 
ha királylányra 
szemet 
vetett 

hogy lesz a csörgősipka 
díszes 
fejfedő 
keret 

hogy lesz súlya a szónak 
ha kimondja 
senki sem 
nevet 

hogy szabadul abból 
mit a séma 
vele 
tett


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

látom és 
érzem a fényt 
míg nem törik 
a sötét 

távolról minden 
EGYszerű 
de az élet 
oly közel


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

feltételezhetjük, hogy a világmindenségben nem csak az ember él, ebből következtethetünk arra, hogy léteznek értelmes lények


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

egy: megérett a meggy


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

kettő: csipkebokor vessző


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

három: te vagy az én párom


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

négy: ?????


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

öt: hasad a tök


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

hat: ????


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

7: .... régen tudtam e versikét


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

8: törik a polc


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

9: kis ferenc


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

10: tiszta víz


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a tehén megissza


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

mert ugye a tehén immunrendszere jobb mint az emberé


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

nem árt inkább ügyelni a vízre, hogy tiszta is maradjon


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

meg papzarékolni se pazarékoljuk, mint én a biteket és bájtokat !


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

izgatott vagyok, sikerül-e elérnem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 1/20*

üdvözlök mindenkit,


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 2/20*

Lassu viz partot mos


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 3/20*

ennyire nehez nem lehet


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 4/20*

nem adom fel


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 5/20*

Kuzdenem kell itt is


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 6/20*

az elet szenvedes , pont mint ez a 20-as


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

A turelem rozsat terem


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 8/20*

Nincsen rozsa tovis nelkul


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 9/20*

de tudom ha meg is szur elerem a celom


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 10/20*

Most mar hulyeseg feladni, feluton vagyok.
Elore is annyi van mintha visszamennek


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 11/20*

A penz nem alszik. De en igen


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 12/20*

Hol jar es mit csinal amikor en alszom


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 13/20*

Dolgozni, tanulni, megerteni, cselekedni.


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 14/20*

Gondolkodni


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 15/20*

Es talan akkor nem koborol el ha alszom.


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 16/20*

A penz nem boldogit de jo ha van.


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 17/20*

Kitartas, latom a fenyt az alagut vegen


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 18/20*

Ugy erzem lassan beerik a kinlodas gyumolcse


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 19/20*

Az alma nem esik messze a fajatol


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 20/20*

Itt van elottem csak fel kell vennem. Miert esett le? pont elem. Megegyem? Eladjam? Odaadjam masnak?


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 21/20*

Nem tudok leallni. Tanulni jottem. Gondolkozni. donteni. 
....es majd utanna cselekedni. 
de nem adom fel SOHA


----------



## zolyxx (2011 Március 8)

*Part 22/20*

Ti fel szoktatok adni a kuzdelmet? 
Sose add fel


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

nos, újrakezdem


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

volt-e már lorem ipsum?


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

hogy érdemi is legyen: az oldal szétesik firefox alatt


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

hüvelyujjam almafa


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

mutatóujjam megrázta


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

középső ujjam összeszedte


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

gyűrűs ujjam hazavitte


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

kicsi ujjam mind megette


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

megfájdult a hasa tőle


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ez elment vadászni


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ez meglőtte


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ez hazavitte


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ez még a többi előtt elment vadászni


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ez megfőzte


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ez a kicsi mind megette


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

megfájdult a hasa tőle


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

ma van nőnap


----------



## felmeri (2011 Március 8)

és zoltán napja


----------



## Lasy (2011 Március 8)

felmeri írta:


> ma van nőnap


Erre mondják a Nők, hogy Zoltán nap


----------



## Lasy (2011 Március 8)

felmeri írta:


> és zoltán napja


Erre pedig a Zoltánok, hogy nem nem Nőnap van...


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

hello


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

abcézek kicsit


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

123


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

abc


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

124


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

abcc


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

cöcö


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

cöcöcö


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

abccccc


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

asd


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

íyx


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

qwe


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

úőp


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

űáé


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

úői


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

tre


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

rtf


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

wer


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

tgf


----------



## kedeik (2011 Március 8)

azt


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

az első


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

második


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

harmadik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

negyedik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

ötödik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

hatodik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

hetedik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

nyolcadik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

kilencedik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

tizedik


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

11


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

13


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

14


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

16


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

17


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

18


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

19


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

20


----------



## turulka69 (2011 Március 8)

21


----------



## adfly (2011 Március 8)

a hetedik magad légy


----------



## alice53 (2011 Március 8)

*Koszonom a csodalatos infokat*

Ajandek szamomra ez az oldal Marcius 8 alkalmabol:0 szerintem nem veletlen hogy ide"tevedtem" , szeretettel udvozlok mindenkit Nagyvaradrol.


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

1


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

2


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

3


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

5


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

6


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

8


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

9


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

10


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

11


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

13


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

14


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

16


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

17


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

18


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

19


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

20


----------



## múinteoir (2011 Március 8)

the change is coming


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

*találós kérdés*

mi lehet a honlapom címe?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

kétnyelvű a honlapom?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

szeretsz játszani, igen?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Köszönöm.


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

játszani hívlak!


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Nagyon jó volt a tanács.


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

kreatív vagy?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

otthonosan mozogsz az európai műveltség területén, vagy legalább szeretnél?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

érdekel-e, hogy az asszociáció mit árul el rólunk?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

szereted az idegen nyelveket?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

érdekel az irodalom?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

érdekel a zene?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

érdekel a video klipp, a film?


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

szereted a festményeket és a fotókat?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Másnak is tanácsolom majd.


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

szeretnéd 2011 Szilveszterét Budapesten tölteni?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

The game based on a multimedia - text, image, audio-music, video clip – associative chain, based on association of ideas


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Még ifjú szívemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

The game features an interdisciplinary approach is essential, and the association.


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

The game is targeted at educated, cultured, game loving, creative students, intellectual people, the culture-loving player, internet public.


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

De íme, sötét hajam őszbe vegyül már,


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

The computer show a text, a picture, play a video clip, music following each other


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

From this multimedia elements the player has to associate a solution, which can be living being, object, concept, number or date


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Ülj, hitvesem, ülj az ölembe ide!


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

Each multimedia element links to an association of ideas, brings you closer to the solving word, the game based on the association.


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

kitaláltad már hol várlak?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Holnap nem omolsz-e sírom fölibe?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Ó mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## gondolattárs (2011 Március 8)

reklám mentes játék a yahoo.com -on! A cím eleje a nevemből következik!


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifjú szerelme,


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## JackBauer24 (2011 Március 8)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt, 
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd, 
Én feljövök érte a síri világból 
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt, 
Letörölni véle könnyűimet érted, 
Ki könnyedén elfeledéd hívedet, 
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged 
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

juhéjj


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Anyám tyúkja


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Ej mi a kő! tyúkanyó, kend
A szobában lakik itt bent?


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Lám, csak jó az isten, jót ád,
Hogy fölvitte a kend dolgát!


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Itt szaladgál föl és alá,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Még a ládára is fölszáll,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Eszébe jut, kotkodákol,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

S nem verik ki a szobábol.


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Dehogy verik, dehogy verik!


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Mint a galambot etetik,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Válogat a kendermagban,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

A kiskirály sem él jobban.


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Ezért aztán, tyúkanyó, hát


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Jól megbecsűlje kend magát,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Iparkodjék, ne legyen ám


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Tojás szűkében az anyám. 


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Morzsa kutyánk, hegyezd füled,
Hadd beszélek mostan veled,
Régi cseléd vagy a háznál,
Mindig emberűl szolgáltál,


----------



## frukk (2011 Március 8)

Ezután is jó légy, Morzsa,
Kedvet ne kapj a tyúkhusra,
Élj a tyúkkal barátságba’...
Anyám egyetlen jószága.


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

abc


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Ez még csak 3.


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Egy könyvre lenne szükségem...


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Amit szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Máté


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Márk


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Lukács


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

János


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

De érdekel sok téma.


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Apostolok Cselekedetei


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Abc


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Római levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Abcd


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Szép napokat!


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Korintusi levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Szép időt!


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Március 11


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Galatáknak írt levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Vagy március 08


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Efézusi levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Kell még 18 üzi


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Filippi levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Nem, már csak 6


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Kolosséi levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Most kinn szép az idő, csak egy baj van.


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Még 5 kell!


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Thesszalonikai levél


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Elég bonyolult témák.


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Érdekel még a kötés.


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Timóteus


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

Szeretnék megtanulni horgolni is.


----------



## Aniko13. (2011 Március 8)

És a 20!!!


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Titusz


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Filemon


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Zsidókhoz írt levél


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Jakab


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

Péter, János, Júdás, Jelenések


----------



## Tubibaba (2011 Március 8)

*beugró*

1


----------



## Tubibaba (2011 Március 8)

*2*

2


----------



## Tubibaba (2011 Március 8)

3


----------



## sampipi (2011 Március 8)

szuper, magyar kottákat keresek, aki tud segítsen,előre is kösz


----------



## Nedda87 (2011 Március 8)

bátor, merész


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

*marrry próbálkozásai*

20 üzit nem is lesz olyan nehéz megírni


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

20 üzenet a semmiről...


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

De akár szólhat is valamiről!


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

Vajon mitől ilyen lassú ez a 100 mbps sebességű korlátlan net?


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

ADSL meg minden...


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

Az előbb le is dobott, és jól felhúztam magam.


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

5 üzi itt + 4 másik fórumon +ez az már 10 összesen, még 10 kell


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

már csak 9


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

még 8


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

6


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

5


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

ajjaj... így jár, aki 2 lapon nyomulna egyszerre... még a végén azt hiszi valaki, hogy szerintem a 8 után 6 jön visszafele... pedig 7. tudom. de tényleg!


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

már teljes a zavar! 4 jön?


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

Abba is hagyom a számolást! Mert látom már, hogy ez nem fog összejönni, kijönni!


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

nem is értem hogy lett az a matek érettségi 99%-os!!!


----------



## marrry (2011 Március 8)

a 20. már csak a 48 órának kell letelnie. ollalllaaa


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

remélem ez az


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

megtaláltam?


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

abc


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 17! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 16! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 15! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 14! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 13! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 12! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 11! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 10! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 9! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

*már csak 8! juhhé*


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 7! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 2+1+3! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 2*2+1! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 2^2! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 2*5-7! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 1*1+1*1! juhhé


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

jöhet a 48 óra. kivárom bármi áron.


----------



## jenci1616 (2011 Március 9)

plusz 1


----------



## sashegy (2011 Március 9)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## sashegy (2011 Március 9)

katonai tudásbázis


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Bár érteném...


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

**

Köszi!


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

Ez jó


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

de mi értelme?


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

jó volna tudni


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

hááát...


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

na jó


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

még 13


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

süt a nap


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

szép az élet


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

de unom már


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

kitartás


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

répatorta


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

muffin


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

szerelem


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

álom


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

pillangó


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

flower


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

ébredés


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

vége


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

*ők*

1


csokimarcsi írta:


> szerintem nem léteznek


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

3


bagolybandy írta:


> de nagyon cuki


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

9


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

10


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

11


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

12


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

13


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

14


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

15


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

16


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

17


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

18


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

20


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

21 nem bírok leállni...


----------



## Zweil61 (2011 Március 9)

*ok*

22


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

*Szerda*

Lassan mennem kéne.


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

Várnak bent.


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

Pedig nincs kedvem.


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

Na mindegy


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

Bkv


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

busz


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

Metro


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

gyalog


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

éhes is vagyok


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

valamit


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

ennem


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

is


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

kell


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

majd


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

ha


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

jösz


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

vagy


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

ők


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

fognak


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

megvan


----------



## iStevee (2011 Március 9)

végre


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

üdv


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

Nincs kedvem


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

2 hete keresek egy kottát! Pedig már ezen az oldalon is jártam


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

De figyelmetlen voltam.... mert megleltem


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

Mindjárt le is töltöm


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

Imádom ezt az oldalt


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

:d


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

19...


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

20.....


----------



## Csibe8 (2011 Március 9)

plusz1ráadás


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

Új blog!
A RPCJ helyén most űr tátpng, ezért egy zseniális kitalálta a FPCJ-t. tegnap találtam rá!


----------



## Helena54 (2011 Március 9)

x. hozzászólásom


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

9


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

11


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

14


----------



## Teofil79 (2011 Március 9)

hétfő


----------



## joinme (2011 Március 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek! A Google dobta fel ezt a fórumot, amikor Terry Pratchett e-könyveket kerestem. Éppen most kezdtem el a szükséges 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését, hogy le is tölthessem őket.


----------



## joinme (2011 Március 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek! A Google dobta fel ezt a fórumot, amikor Terry Pratchett e-könyveket kerestem. Éppen most kezdtem el a szükséges 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését, hogy le is tölthessem őket. Na meg ki is kell várni a két napot


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

Köszönet a fórum üzemeltetéséért.


----------



## sasika (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## sasika (2011 Március 10)

20


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

19


----------



## Csutkababa (2011 Március 10)

Nagyon köszi az üzemeltetőknek a munkát! Remélem bárhol is vagytok a világban, lassan ott is tavaszodni kezd


----------



## Csutkababa (2011 Március 10)

Fura, megvan a 20, a regisztrációm 5 éves mégse enged?


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

Elvesztettem sajnos, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom van.


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

de egyre több érdekes témát találok.


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

Csutkababa, nem lehet, hogy valami olyan beállításod van a bömgészőben, ami nem engedi?


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

abc


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

nfl


----------



## Masa02 (2011 Március 10)

Ma Ildikó névnap van.


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

magyarok


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

boldog névnapot Ildikók!


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

Isten éltesse az Ildikókat!


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

utólag is boldog nőnapot....


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

123


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

456


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

56


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

89


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

2011


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Petőfi Sándor


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Ignite


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Mátyás Király


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

hungary


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Szent István


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Hunyadik


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

1301


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

889


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Őshaza


----------



## ATAcool (2011 Március 10)

Magna Hungarica


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

köszi az ötletet


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

bon jovi


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

333


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

éva


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

sanyi


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

milán


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

apu


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

anyu


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

mama


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

papa


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

kutya


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

macska


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x01


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

szép


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x02


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

kék


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x03


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

zöld


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x04


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

nap


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x05


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

jácint


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x06


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

rózsa


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

tulipán


----------



## nagyevi76 (2011 Március 10)

lila


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x07


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x08


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x09


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x10


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x11


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x12


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x13


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x14


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x15


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x16


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x17


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x18


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

valamit írnom kell hogy meglegyen a 20...2


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x19


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x20


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

nekem tetszik...4


----------



## oldwolf (2011 Március 10)

Köszi a tippet, és lehetőséget ! x20 + 1


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

jó a tipp is ...5


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

mégcsak a 6 nál tartok


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

valakinek meg van még +1 is


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---8--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---9--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---10--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---11--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---12--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---13--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---14--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet ---15--- ez nekem is bejön...jó az oldal.


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

nah...már csak 5


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

sőt márcsak nééégy


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

három aztán....


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszi a tippet..1


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

csak nem a 2 nél tartok


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

csak 1 kell


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

azthiszem ez a 20-adik


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

sőt már ez nem is kellene


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

na ez meg főleg nem...


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

eléééég már hagyjam abba....udv mindenkinek már csak két nap


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Köszönöm a tippet..2


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Köszönöm a tippet...3


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm a tippet..4


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöma tippet ..5


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm a tippet ,,,6


----------



## csillavagyok (2011 Március 10)

Köszii


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

7,,,,


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszi ,8


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm ...9


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

nagyon,,,10


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

akarom ..11


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Szep napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm...12


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Mindenkinek szép napot.13


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm ..14


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Meg nehezen tudok itt eligazodni,de remelem minel hamarabb sikerul!


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Nagyon ..15


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Szeretném...16


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

elvégzem..17


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Még ma bejön...18


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

A 4-es szam nagyon szerencses.


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Köszönöm...19


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Nekem meg varnom kell egy kicsit...


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

A 47.. is...20.


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Legalabb tudom gyakorolni a gepirast!!!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Elegge lassu vagyok...


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

Mindenkinek szerencsés napot kivánok ..21


----------



## csillavagyok (2011 Március 10)

már nem sok van hátra


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

..sajnos..


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

..a szerencse mindig jol jon..


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

*mindig jol jon..*

Sokat segitettel,koszonom szepen!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

11 ..


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

A primszamok a kedvenceim


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Boldog Nevnapot minden Ildikonak!


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Csokai Csokanak mi jutott eszebe....


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Boldog Névnapot kívánok az Ildikóknak!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

*gondoltam..*

Azt gondoltam,hogy nehezebb lesz megszerezni a husz hozzaszolast..


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Remélem hamarosan meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Itt nagyon szep ido van.


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Nagyon varom a tavaszt!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

..nem tudok most ekezeteket irni...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

nalunk most aperitivo ido van-a vacsi csak hetkor kezdodik.


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Nem jöttem rá egyből,hogy hogy működik ez az egész hozzászólás!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

..pedig en mar most nagyon ehes vagyok..


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

"Gyere tavasz,várva várlak,
hozz zöld ruhát fűnek,fának."


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Ha lehet ha nem,még ma megszerzem a ...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

20 hozzászólást!


----------



## buongiorno (2011 Március 10)

Hu -ha meg van a 20 hozzaszolasom magamhoz.
Finalmente!


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Az előző a kedvenc számom!


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Nagyon telik az idő.


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

"Fúj a szél,meleg szél,
jön a tavasz fut a tél."


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Nagyon várom a tavaszt...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

a nyarat...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

a meleget!


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

hurrá


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

egy...


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

kettő,,,ja nem, három


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

négy...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Most jön a15.!


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

öt...


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

hat...


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

hét...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Jön a hajrá!


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

nyolc...


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

kilenc...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Még egy


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tíz...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

pár


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenegy...


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenkettő...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenhárom...


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizennégy...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

És *KÉSZ*!


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenöt...kezdem unni


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenhat...


----------



## Mannacica (2011 Március 10)

Tényleg megvan?Konyec.


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenhét...mindjárt kész


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizennyolc...na még egy kicsit


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

tizenkilenc...már csak egy kell


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

húúúúsz Megvan


----------



## TenshiChidori (2011 Március 10)

na még egyet búcsúzóul


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két rendőr fáradtan érkezik az őrsre. Megszólal az egyik:
- Te, én már nem érzem a lábamat.
- Akkor szagold az enyémet!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két barátnő beszélget:
- Tudod, mi van a férjed és én közöttem?
- Nem!
- Tulajdonképpen már csak te!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Egy piroslámpás ház kapujára ez van kiírva: Spanyol módra: plusz 10% felár. Egy férfit érdekelni kezd a dolog, bemegy és spanyol módra kéri. Mikor vége az aktusnak, így szól a kurvához:
- És hol van itt a Spanyol mód?
Erre a nő feláll, az egyik kezét a magasba emeli, a másikat pedig csípőre teszi és így szól:
- Ollé!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, milyen okos tyúkom van. Mindig olyan tojásokat tojik, melyek pont illenek a tojástartómba.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Csinos, lenge nyáriszoknyás, fiatal lány stoppol az úton. Arra megy egy kamion, és a sofőr felveszi a stoppost. Mikor a lány elhelyezkedik az ülésen, fürge mozdulatokkal a szoknyája alá nyúl, és leveszi a bugyiját.
- Mit csinál? - kérdezi megrőkönyödve a kamionos.
- Ismerem én a sofőröket! Leveszem a bugyim, mert a múltkor is olyan olajos lett!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

- Mit tegyünk, főorvos úr? Minden készen áll a műtéthez, de a beteg még nem érkezett meg!
- Az az ő baja! Elkezdjük nélküle.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

A skót szomszédok beszélgetnek:
- Hallom, szomszédasszony, hogy a férjét sikerült leszoktatnia a dohányzásról! Hogy csinálta?
- Egyszerű volt. Minden barátját megkértem, hogy ezentúl ne kínálják meg.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

A rendőr egy gáztűzhelyt vásárol. Az egyik nap boldogan újságolja a felesége:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltunk! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

- Jean, ugorjon le a trafikba!
Kisvártatva nagy csörömpölés.
- Azért az ablakot kinyithatta volna.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Te, én be fogok kerülni a Guiness könyvbe!
- Hogy-hogy?
- Kaptam egy társasjátékot, amire az volt írva, hogy 2-től 6 évig. De nekem sikerült 1 év alatt kiraknom!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

A skót rosszkor megy haza. A felesége ágyban bujálkodik egy férfival. A skót pisztolyt ránt, beletölt egy golyót és azt mondja:
- Te cafka! Állj szorosan a szeretőd mögé! Le akarlak lőni benneteket!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

- Jenő! Miért beszéltél olyan gorombán a bejárónővel a telefonban?
- Ne haragudj, szívem, de először azt hittem, hogy az anyád az.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a feleségem influenzában volt.
- Jövőre mi is oda megyünk.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Az étteremben :
- Remek ez a hely főúr!
- Igazán köszönöm. És mi nyerte meg benne a tetszését?
- A zene. Olyan hangosan szólt, hogy egy szót sem értettem abból, amit az anyósom mondott.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

A parancsnok utasítja két rendőrét, hogy mérjék meg az udvaron lévő álló oszlop magasságát. A rendőrök kimennek, és tanakodnak. Az éppen arra sétáló társuk megszólal:
- Azt tanácsolom, fiúk, hogy döntsétek le, és úgy próbáljátok megmérni!
- Ugyan már, te mafla, nekünk a magassága kell, nem a hossza.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Kovácsot kétévi börtönre ítélik, és büntetésének kitöltése végett bekísérik a fegyházba.
- Ha jól viseli magát, - szól hozzá a fogházigazgató - megengedjük, hogy fogsága alatt eddigi mesterségének megfelelő munkakörben foglalatoskodjék. Mi a foglalkozása?
- Pilóta vagyok.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Skóciában a túristák találnak egy hatalmas barlangot, amely a térképeken nincs is jelölve.
- Ez meg hogy lehet? - kérdezik a vezetőt.
- Tulajdonképpen ez nem barlang. Eredetileg egy egérlyuk volt, de egyszer a szomszédom beleejtett a lyukba egy pennyt, és azóta keresi.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két rendőr áll a buszmegállóban és beszélgetnek:
- Te Béla, szerinted mivel menjünk? Busszal vagy gyalog?
- Hát azzal, ami előbb ideér!


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

- Tudja, doktor úr, én csak két dolgot szeretnék.
- Éspedig?
- Hogy a vérnyomásom alacsonyabb legyen, a nyugdíjam meg magasabb.


----------



## sgblake06 (2011 Március 10)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Te, iratkozzunk be az egyetemre!
- Meg vagy őrülve? Hiszen nem is tudunk írni.
- Nem baj, akkor nem levelező tagozatra megyünk.


----------



## agni (2011 Március 10)

próba


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

sajnos sohasem síeltem sírva síszünetben Sándorral sirály sílécen


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

reggel rémesen rossz rózsaszínű retket rágtam


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

csütörtökön csak csípős csirkét csámcsogtam csecsemőként


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

hétfőn hétkor hajamra húztam hülye hajpántomat


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

kedden két köcsöggel kullogtam kukákat kutatva


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

szerdán szomorúan szaggattam szörnyű szakdolgozatomat


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

pénteken piros puccos pulcsiban parádéztam palikkal


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

vasárnap vajas veknit vettem vigyázva vakolatot vakargatva


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

volt egyszer, hol nem volt


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

egy katicabogárka


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

, elindult megnézni,


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

hogy mi van a világban


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

hívta a gyöngyvirág,


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

hívta a vadrózsa,


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

ide is oda is


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

meg-meg állt


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

egy szóra.


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

hűha


----------



## Hunapa (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm...


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

**

Nem tudom miért kell 20 üzenet, ha itt simán lenyomja mindenki, de hát nem baj.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Csak hogy fogyjon az a szám.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Azt hittem lesz valami időlimit a hsz-ek közt, de ahogy látom, nincs.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Azért örülök, hogy van egy ilyen lehetőség erre.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

És azért legalább teljes mondatokat írok.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Vagy nem?


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

De.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Hát már nem.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 7 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Mégis van limit, de ezért kell hosszú mondatokat írni, mert akkor letelik.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Már nem kell sok.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

És egyre kevesebb.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Pamm-paramm...


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Már csak 6.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Hejj...


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Gyerünk már.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

És rögtön...


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

2...


----------



## orchidea85 (2011 Március 10)

legrady írta:


> négy: ?????


 csípjen meg a légy


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

1...


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

És megvan a 20.


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Valakinek jóvá kell hagyni, hogy állandó tag lehessek?


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

Valaki, légyszi.


----------



## mikeskelemen (2011 Március 10)

Még tíz hozzászólás kell


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

20


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

Már csak 48 órát kell várni


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

13


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

12


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

10


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

9


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## pocoloco (2011 Március 11)

Akkor már 48 órát kell várnom?


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, sziasztok.


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

pocoloco írta:


> Akkor már 48 órát kell várnom?



hat remelem.mert ez az egesz egy nagy ..... szoval nem vlmi okos aki ezt a 20 hozzaszolast kitalalta.


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

a 48 ora meg ok


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Van meg ittt valaki banbury bol?


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Vagy oxfordbol esetleg?


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Mostmar het.


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 2 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Na ez milyen mar?


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Most van 11


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Faraszto


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

De megeri


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Legallabis remelem........


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

helyet reggel 7:41


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

hu de hosszu


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

na meg egy...


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

eljen


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

123


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

13


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

12


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

10


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

9


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Heló mindenki! Snash vagyok


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

28 éves és végre megtaláltam a szabályzatot! el is olvastam!


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Pénzügyi tanácsadóként dolgozom


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Budapesten élek egyedül mostmár, de eddig volt egy lakótársam


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Shaolin kung-fu-zom és nagyon szeretem. Már 5,5 éve csinálom


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Imádom a filmeket


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

régen nem szerettem olvasni, mert mindig erőszak volt, de most már nagyon szeretek...!!


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

az egyik kedvenc könyvem Alexandre Dumas: Monte Cristo grófja, amit 6* olvastam


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Nagy fantasy rajongó is vagyok!


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Elsősorban M.A.G.U.S.-ozni szoktunk a haverokkal


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Dohányzom, de igyekszem leszokni a cigiről


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

ugyanis sokkal jobban szeretek vízipipázni!


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Szeptemberben voltam D-Koreában, Szöulban


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

A Vígszínházzal mentünk bemutatni egy darabot, az Othello-t


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

Idén vége a dalnak, ugyanis leveszik műsorról. még nagyjából 2 előadás van, aztán kanyec filma


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

jó volt, szép volt, de köszöntük, ennyi...


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

imádom az állatokat, de nem vagyok híve, hogy Bp-n vki nagy állatot tartson a lakásban


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

nem utálom a BKV-t se a rendőröket, mert nekik is meg kell élni valamiből és csak a munkájukat végzik


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

én csak a hozzáállásukat nem szeretem( és persze nagyon sok kivétel van!)


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

és ami egy érdekes dolog: általában mosolygok az eladókra a boltokban(főleg, ha fancsali képet vágnak) és ezért engem szeretnek!!


----------



## Snash (2011 Március 11)

sztem ez az egyik legnagyobb fegyver!! a Kedvesség!


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

öt


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## sfbarat (2011 Március 11)

Ha ezzel szórakozunk, akkor itt egy hozzászólás.


----------



## sfbarat (2011 Március 11)

Na még egyet, hogy több legyen.


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

9


----------



## sfbarat (2011 Március 11)

Még egyet, hátha az admin törli.


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

10


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

12


----------



## sfbarat (2011 Március 11)

Évek óta tag vagyok, nem szoktam hülyeségeket beírni, de folyamatosan törlik a régi hozzászólásaimat, így azok csökkennek. Ha kell, hát kell.


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

13


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## sfbarat (2011 Március 11)

Na még egy, hogy több legyen....


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## sfbarat (2011 Március 11)

.... és legyen miből törölni.


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

húsz


----------



## szenom (2011 Március 11)

21


----------



## ViperDodge (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## ViperDodge (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## ViperDodge (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## ViperDodge (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## szurke007 (2011 Március 11)

0


----------



## szgyongy1984 (2011 Március 11)

nagyon köszönöm a segítséget, már nagyon várom a hozzáférést, azt mondták nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

loool


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

yipppp


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

0000


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

ppp


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

weee


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

awesome


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

ehh


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

mmmm


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

noo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

moo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

boo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

goo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

:-?yoo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

ohh


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

:6:xoo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

booo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

:..:zoo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

:``ooo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

:33:loo


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

\\m/áááá


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

abcd


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

defg


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

imádok olvasni


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

üdvözlet a többi olvasónak is


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

33


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

44


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

55


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

66


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

77


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

88


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

99


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1010


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1111


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1212


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1313


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1414


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1515


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1616


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1717


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

1818


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

utolsó előtti


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

utolsó-hurrá!


----------



## abcabc (2011 Március 11)

ráadás


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Nem vagyok lusta, és általában még véleményem is van, de az élet már annyiszor vert pofán, hogy inkább befogom és csendesen moshoigok.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Na jó, összekapom "magad", mert még sok elszámolnivalóm van.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

A matek sosem volt az erősségem. Vicces, de ezt pont egy jó (túl jó) tanár okozta. Az általános iskolai tanárom, olyan kemény volt, hogy a gimiben alig tanultam valamit, mert éltem az előzményekből. Na nem mondom, egyre inkább nyűglődtem.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Na mikor már azt hittem, hogy végre megszabadultam a számoktól, akkor jött az igazi padlófogás. Statisztikatanulmányok - még lerajzolni is alig tudtam az emeletes törteket.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Mivel kevés volt a pénzem, diák rabszolga voltam. Dolgoztam mosodában, vasaltam reklámmatricát táskákra, sőt még szerncsejátékos borítékokat is nyitogattam. Főként éjjel - nappal meg csak azt vettem észre a matekelőadáson, hogy koppan a fejem az asztalon. Nagy így fájdult meg a fejem a számoktól.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Folytatván történetemet gondoltam, inkább fordítok (ha már a sorsomon nem tudok) Püff egyszer csak itt is számolgatni kellett.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Nem tudok szabadulni a számoktól. Jaj de sok van még!!! Szóval mikor csömörből vödörbe, akkor elmentem melózni egy "BANKBA"!!!


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Nem fogod elhinni: belementek a játékba. - nem kellett számolnom. Ez egészen addig működött is míg nem jött egy ember, aki nem értette az én szabályaimat.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Bírkoztunk egy darabig. (abban az időben még nem moshoiogtam) Aztán vetetteék velem a kalapot, amit sosem hordtam. Leléptem és próbáltam menekülni a számoktól. Kicsit bele is betegedtem.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Jött a mentőöv: kicsi cég, kicsi pénzügyetlene. A cég megnőtt, vele a számok is. Sokszor nem győztem, néha még vicsorogtam is. Vagy az arcomra fagyott a vigyor. (mikor-melyik)


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Néha úgy érzem, hogy inkább ámokfutó vagyok, pedig csak rohanok az álmaim után. Máskor meg élő fának érzem magam, mert mindig belém kötnek.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Most jön a legnehezebb: naja a 13. Iskolásként mindig szívtam. Már előre rettegtem mások szerencseszámától. Elég gyakran beütött ilyenkor a ménkű.
Vártam, hogy elmúljon, hogy lélegzetet vehessek.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Most éppen fogyasztok - de csak számokat, mert rendes ember ilyen tájban már nem tömi a majmot. Olvasni akarok. Vettem egy e-book readert.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Sok anyagot összevadásztam rá, de amire igazán rá lennék izgulva, az ezen a honlapon keresztül érhető el. Trónok harcát akarok, de nagyon.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Most ezért is küzdök a 20-a számrendszerrel. Fogy. Visszakanyar a Trónok harcához. Rég voltam gyerek, de a Tolkien mesék akkor nagyon megfogtak. ( A babót is várom filmen)


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Ha az ember egy nagyon jó könyvet elolvas és egy igazán jól a könyv alapján készített filmet megnéz, hát az már valami.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Volt egy időszak, mikor valahogy kiestem az olvasásból. Ma már sajnálom az elveszett, elpocsékolt időt, de hát ez van. De ez elmúlt, jöjjenek as betűk, vesszenek a számok-


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Nem lennék lottómilliomos. Korán halnak, sokan földönfutóvá lettek. Ezt úgy oldom meg, hogy nem veszek lottót. Okos ötlet igaz?! Legalább nem kell az esélyeket latolgatnom és a napokat számlálnom.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Hé, te aki ezt a 20 szösszenetet elolvastad, mit szólsz hozzám? Kíváncsi vagyok, mit gondolsz. Bocsi, de azt hiszem, hogy blogger azért nem leszek.


----------



## Moshoi (2011 Március 11)

Úgy belelendültem a szóömlésbe, mint kiskutya az ugatásba, most, hogy már nem kell a 20-as számrendszerre gondolnom, remélem, hogy boldog is vagyok.


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

Péntek van


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

AXNen meg a gyilkos elmék megy


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

Ez meg a harmadik hszem.


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

Ez rosszabb mint az előző dolog ami nem volt ilyen rossz.


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

negyede ezzel meg is lenne.


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

lassan gyűlik a post


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

egy fórum hasznosságát nem a hozzászólások száma minősít...


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

... ettől max csak hülyét kapsz.


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

ezt mind egy nyomi letöltésért


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

..ami lehet hogy a következő google találatnál könnyebben megszerezhető lenne.


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

mindjárt szombat


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

éhes vagyok


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

már gyűlik


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

mondhatnám azt is hogy a hátralévő mennyiség fogy.. már fogy..


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

shitz and gigles


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

brainfarting


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

na akkor ugy mint szilveszterkor....


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

3...


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

2..


----------



## .gdi (2011 Március 11)

1.


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

sziasztok!!


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Údvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Szeretnék beszélgetni...


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

123


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Jöjjön már valaki


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Lécci lécci


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Szép idönk van..


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Kék az ég és zöld a fű .....


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

Remélem ezért nem zárnak ki ????


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

la la la


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

subu dubi duuuuuuu


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

vigyázz ha jön a vonat!!!!


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

duda!!!


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

sötét kék


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

még mindeig senki nincs itt...


----------



## Géza43 (2011 Március 12)

nahátt


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

a


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

bc


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

c


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

4


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

6


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Ez 
a hetedik hozzászólás.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Nyolcadik hozzászólás.


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Annyi baj legyen, csak a villamos menjen! *(Vigasztalás kis bajra). [Az első világháború idejéből, célzással az akkori gyakori villamosszünetelésekre.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Csak a hangja miatt nem vették fel az operába *(Tréf. célzásvalakinek gyenge hangjára).


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Gyenge az albán! *(Mondás rossz cigarettára). [1919-ben a körúti zugárusok ezzel a kiáltással árusították eldobott cigarettavégekből készített cigarettáikat, mert a sárga albán dohány igen kedvelt volt.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Így halt meg Rottenbiller! *(Tréf. mondás a sokáig keverőre). [Rottenbiller Lipót volt polgármester állítólag kártyakeverés közbenhalt meg.] _Bársony Ignác ekkor fogta el Aldori doktor ultimóját... és Sponicer Adolf... nem tudta elfojtani az ilyenkor szokásos évtizedes mondást, hogy így esett el Rottenbiller _(Szántó: Ötszázpengő 394).


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Kairóban van *Kártyán elvesztette minden pénzét. [Magyarázata az, hogy egy Király utcai klubból a kifosztott játékosok a közeli Cairo kávéházba (a Lövölde tér és Király utca sarkán volt 1895--1936-ig)búsulni mentek.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*leesett a húszfilléres *_gúny_ Végre megértette (lassú felfogású, csak kis idő múlva kapcsoló emberre mondják). [Célzás a lassan működő telefonautomatára, hol várni kell, míg a bedobott érme leesik és a készülék kapcsol.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Lőttek Budán! *(Tréf. mondás, ha valaki társaságban hangosat szellentett). [A II. kerületi Toldy Ferenc reáliskolában minden délben lövéssel jelezték a delet.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Marokkóba utazott Börtönben ül. *[A _Markó_ utcai törvényház börtönére való célzás.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Meghaltam és vidéken vagyok eltemetve *Nem akarok találkozni vele, nem fogadom, nem beszélek vele.


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Meséld a Kóbinak! *Nem hiszem, nekem ugyan mondhatod. [Századfordulói mondás, mikor a kis Kohn viccek voltak közszájon, Kohn Kóbiról szóltak ezek az élcek.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Mindenre képes Áller *(Tréf. kijelentés arra, ha valaki mindenrekapható, valakitől minden elvárható). [A 20-as években létezett Áller Képes Családi Lapjáról, amelyben minden volt, kép, regény, humor, rejtvény stb.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*most jött a halpiacról *(Régi pesti mondás Becsapható, tudatlan. [A régi Pesten a belvárosi plébánia templom előtt volt a Haltér, a halpiaccal, ide jártak bevásárolni a vidékről Pestre szegődött tudatlan, naiv cselédlányok.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Pardon vagyok az Esttől! *(Gúny. bemutatkozás, inkább tolakodásféle). [Riporterek bemutatkozása volt.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Stanci néni, a Guggerhegyi lakos *(Tréf. mondás, ha valakinek a nevét nem akarják elárulni).


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Tudja ön már, hogy mi a lizoform? *(Gúny. kérdés, főleg szerelmi dolgokra vonatkoztatva). [A Lysoform nevű fertőtlenítőszer plakátja volt.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Amíg Ön alszik, a Darmol dolgozik *(Lusták csúfolása). [Hashajtóreklám volt.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*budapest három *(Családi figyelmeztető, ha valamit nem akarnak gyerekek előtt elmondani). [Budapest III. rádió nem volt, de így nevezték a külföldi magyar nyelvű adásokat.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Ej ha! Margit krémtől oly szép! *(Hízelgő mondás szép nőknek). [Korabeli arckrémreklám után.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*Hordozzák körül a kezedet Szent Istvánkor! *(Tréf. mondás, kártyában a rossz lapot osztónak mondják).


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

*bőregér *Motoros rendőr 1930 után. [Az újonnan bevezetett bőrruhájuk után.]


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

Belejött, mint kiskutya az ugatásba.


----------



## Banita (2011 Március 12)

Nyeli, mint kacsa a nokedlit.


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

Tényleg könnyű 20 hozzászólást megszerezi!


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

Lehet hogy emelni kellene a számot.


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

De csökkenhet is.


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

Vagy el is törölhetik a szabályt.


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

sziasztok


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

tényleg


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

érdekes


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

össze


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

gyűjteni


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

így


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

20


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

hozzászólást


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

húsz


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

másodperceket


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

várva


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

,


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

főleg, hogy


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

többet


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

nem


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

is


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

akarok


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

beírni


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

köszöntem


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

szépen


----------



## huncutmano (2011 Március 12)

Kösz a lehetőséget, lagalább megtanulom használni a fórumot.


----------



## huncutmano (2011 Március 12)

Na, hajrá tovább


----------



## bogi0305 (2011 Március 12)

süt a nap végre


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 
Koszi


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Legyen szép és mosolygós napja mindenkinek!


----------



## era1973 (2011 Március 12)

Nagyon jó! Nekem a citrom jutott egyből az eszembe!!!


----------



## Dina263 (2011 Március 12)

sziasztok
Leslie Sansone tornákat keresek azon kívül amik itt vannak! Hol találok még? köszi


----------



## Dina263 (2011 Március 12)

Nagyon köszönöm mindenkinek aki eddig töltött ide fel, nagyon hasznos anyagok vannak itt fent!


----------



## Dina263 (2011 Március 12)

:55:


----------



## Dina263 (2011 Március 12)

bocsánat,h ennyit írok, de még érdekelne,ha a stressz levezetése a célom, akkor melyiket ajánljátok a jógát vagy a tai-chit? köszi


----------



## Dina263 (2011 Március 12)




----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 
Gyüjtögetünk, gyüjtögetünk!


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

csak sok fölösleges hozzászólás más oldalakon éppen ezt kerülik


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

ejjha!!


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

ez tök jó!


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

sőt...


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

Igen, legyél bármennyi idős is, lehetséges, hogy indigó felnőtt vagy. Indigók nemcsak 1975 és1995 között születtek, bár valószínűleg ez a legnagyobb csoport. Nézd meg, hogy ezek a tulajdonságok rezonálnak-e veled. Hozzám hasonlóan lehet, hogy te is Indigó vagy!


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

heeheee


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

fénykeresők.....


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

káosz XD


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

indigó??? lehet...


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

tudatosság....


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

már csak 15!!!


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

lálálááááá


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

jahhhjj még 13...  XD


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

minden amiben nincs rendszer.....


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

éllllllllljen


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

2012 12 22


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Kicsit összesodort az ár..."


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

8 osztály


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"De a sors az elválaszt már"


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

komolyan ez mekkora.....


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Mondd miért sápadt így el bennünk a fény?"


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Miért az én dolgom ez,"


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

az idő értéke youtube


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Szívből, szeretni híven"


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

lassan de biztosan haladunk....


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Most hogy ők nem élnek, pokol tüze éget..."


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

nur drei


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

Azám!!!


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

zwei


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Mit ér a hit, hogy higgyek én ha nem segít..."


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Csúcs lesz majd, hogyha kintről irigyelheted!"


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

fertig


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

"Padba ír szerelmes szívek... egy tonna összegyűrt levél"


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

hurry


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

Ja! Ich auch!


----------



## Launcelot87 (2011 Március 12)

Jííííííííííííííííháááááá! Jupijééé!


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

anarchiára van szükség káoszt hozok és tudod mi a káosz....
FÉLELEM......


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

egy


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

kettő


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

három


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

négy


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

öt


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

hat


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

hét


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

nyolc


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

kilenc


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tíz


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenegy


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenkettő


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizennégy


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenöt


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenhat


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenhét


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizennyolc


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Do_dy (2011 Március 12)

húsz


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

az enyém is


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

hello


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

az egy hiján husz


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

számoljunk


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

12plusz egy


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

20


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

18


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

tizennyolc 1118


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

s ont monoton bút konokon és fájón


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

igen


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

hát kiváncsi vagyok bejön-e


----------



## Vilmacska (2011 Március 12)

ez jó, az enyém is


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

volt ilyen?


----------



## tajtitamas (2011 Március 12)

ügyes


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

jó ötlet


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

12345


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

6789


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

kreatív


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Valaki szeretne velem spanyolul skypolni?


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Nagyon jó lenne.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Sokat segítene a tanulásban.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Különben elvész a nyelv.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Úgysem olvassa senki.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

De ha mégis, és spanyol vagy, írj!!!


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Hátha te meg magyarul tanulnál.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Minden gondom megoldódna.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Főleg ha még kiadó lakásod is lenne, vagy tudnál benne segíteni.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Vagy ha telket vennél Biatorbágyon!!


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Ha sikerülne eladni most, nem is lenne miért visszajönni az országba.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Milyen jó is lenne...


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Ez a topik a legjobb, mert az ember kiírhatja büntetlenül a problémáit, úgy hogy nem olvassa senki.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Éppen depressziós időszakomat élem munka nélkül.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Néha úgy érzem, jobb lenne meghalni.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Azért regisztráltam, hátha találok valami jó kis olvasmányt itt.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Folyamatosan bőgési kényszerem van. Nem jó így az élet, tök ciki. Felnőtt embernek...


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Segítség!!!! És mindezek tetjében a pszichológusom is meghalt.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Szegény szuper volt!


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Üdv!


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 12)

Helló!


----------



## weiss22 (2011 Március 12)

köszi a tippet!


----------



## weiss22 (2011 Március 12)

a csitari hegyek alatt


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Novellafélét lehet fölrakni, 20 részletben?


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

*A csengő*


Ti-tata-ti-ta. Ti-tata-ti-ta. Hallgatja Andrea a vonat ritmusát, miközben látszólag ügyet sem vetve a szemközti ülésen őt bámuló kékszemű fiúra, nézelődik az ablakon. Lám aranylik a búza, a táblának ott a messzeségben az az erdősáv vet véget. „Jó termés van az idén.” -mondaná nagyapó. Szereti az öreget, a borotválatlan szúrós szakállával együtt. Hiányzik. Kevés időt lehet vele, csak minden nyári szünetben van módja leutazni az alföldi nagyvárosból a kis faluba. Eszébe jut, miként tanította meg a két tenyerét összeszorítva galambhangot utánozni. Kisiskolásként nehezen ment a bodzasíp készítése is, végül apó neki adta azt, amin tanította. Ugyancsak bodzából kis tokot is készített neki. Még mindig szól. Osztálytársai hogy megcsodálták, a városi srácok még sose láttak ilyent.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Lassít a mozdony, kézbe a sporttáska és elindul. Át a vasútállomás épületén, ki a Kossuth útra, s tovább az apró falu kertes épületei közt a házikó felé. Ököllel dörömböl a kapun, hogy meghallják. Felcsattanó ugatás, mely aztán gyorsan közeledik.
- Szuszi! Szuszi te! Én vagyok, nem ismersz meg? – dugja be a kezét a résen.
Nedves fekete orr tapad hozzá majd az ugatás átalakul nyüszítéssé. A lánynak látnia se kell, anélkül is tudja, miként riszálja a farok a szukát.
- Szuszi! Helyedre! – kiabál nagymami valahol hátul, a nyári konyha ajtajában.
Közeledő csoszogó léptek, s fordul a kulcs a zárban.
- Te vagy Kicsim? Hadd lássalak. Jaj mennyit nőttél…
- Szia Mami!
Andrea alig bírja átölelni a mami mackós testét, de jó meleg. Pillanatra ottfelejtkezik.
- Na, menj! Nagyapád ott van hátul.
- A malacoknál?
- Nem Kicsim. Nincsenek malacok. Tudod, öregek vagyunk már a gondozásukhoz. A kukoricagóré alatti venyigét tördeli. Kialudt a tűz a sparheltbe.
A lány ledobja a táskát a nyári konyha ajtaja elé, és siet tovább a baromfiudvarba.
- Szia Papa – kiabál, mikor meglátja a hajlongó öreget.
Az felegyenesedik a hangra, kutatva néz körül. Andrea már öleli is szorosan magához.
- Csibém… Csibém… - mondogatja az öreg az unokája hátát simogatva, lapolgatva.
- Papa, csak nem sírsz? – kacag fel a lány.
- Nem kicsim, dehogyis… csak örömömbe.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Andrea két nagy puszit ad a könnycseppekre.
- Jaj Papóka, tudod, hogy minden nyáron jövök hozzátok. Most is itt leszek egész nyáron, és jövőre is látni fogsz.
- Igen tudom – válaszol az öreg csöndesen.
- Várj, segítek.
Kapkodja ügyesen a száraz szőlővesszőket, apróra töri, majd berakja a fáskosárba. Az apóba karol, s együtt mennek az épületbe. Rakja a gallyat a tűzhelybe, éleszti a parazsat, ahogy annak idején a papa mutatta. Közben csacsog. Beszél az otthoniakról, hogy apu magasabb beosztást kapott, anyunak viszont új munkahelyet kell keresnie. Az öcsi jól van, de nem igazán megy neki a tanulás, jobban szeret a lányok után járni. Jaaa, és milyen helyes fiú ült vele szemben a vonaton.
- Gyönyörű szemei voltak, és le se vette őket rólam.
- Na csak vigyázz magadra Kicsim. Veszélyes ám egyedül utazni olyan fiatal lányoknak, mint te vagy.
- Ne félts engem Mami, tudok én vigyázni magamra.
[FONT=&quot]És csicsereg tovább.[/FONT]


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Elmondja, miért Hilda a legjobb barátnője, mennyire utálja a plázacica kinézetű Eugéniát, na meg azt a borjú szemű Nórát. Van egy barátja a Jocó, aki szeretne vele járni, de ő még senkivel nem akar. Viszont jó beszélgetni vele, mert rendes, a múltkor is meghívta egy moziba, ahol egy szerelmes filmet vetítettek.
Arról szólt, hogy egy férfi fotózni ment az egyik hídhoz, de útközben megismerkedett egy szép nővel, és beleszeretett. De a nő nem akarta elhagyni a gyermekeit, így soha nem házasodtak össze, viszont a végrendeletében azt kérte, hogy szórják hamvait a folyóba ott, ahol megismerte a férfit, ahol a szerelme hamvait szórták be.
A film mesélés végére benedvesednek a lány szemei. „Naaa, ne sírj Kicsim!” ölelte magához az unokáját nagyapó. A lány mosolyogva ad neki két puszit, és csiripel tovább.
Az öregek hallgatnak. Talán az járt az eszükben, hogy ők is voltak ilyen fiatalok, teli szerelemmel, álmokkal, illúziókkal. Kész a vacsora, falatozás, mosakodás, fekvés. Valahol van egy eldugott televízió is, karácsonyra kapták, de tán soha nem volt bekapcsolva. Majd holnap előkerül. Most Andrea álmosan bújik az ágyikóba. Pici derű, mikor eszébe jut a téli szünet, rongyba csavart tégla volt az ágymelegítő, a hatalmas dunyha alatt.
[FONT=&quot]Pár perc, és jóízű szuszogás mozgatja a vályogfalak közé zárt hűvös levegőt.[/FONT]


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Fénycsíkokat húz a falon az enyhén leengedett faroletta rései közt a reggel. Andrea pár pillanatig tűnődik, „Hol is van?” aztán felkel az ágyból és elindul követve a meleg kakaó illatát.
- Felébredt az álomszuszék? – fogadja a háttal álló mama hangja.
- Mi a reggeli? – válaszol, bár tudja fölösleges a kérdés, minden ott a szeme előtt az asztalon.
- Előbb tessék mosakodni, felöltözni!
- Jól van na, megyek már – de azért elcsen egy szem mazsolát a friss házikalácsból és gyorsan bekapja.
Pajkos derűvel szalad el a kezére irányuló suhintás elől teljesíteni a szigorú utasítást.
Reggeli után átmegy Julishoz, a régi barátnőjéhez, elviszi neki, amit kért a levélben. Ott is feledkezik délig. Bár marasztalták ebédre, de az otthoninál nincs jobb. Elindul hát haza. A kapun látja a postaládába dobott napi sajtót. Gondolja, ha már ott van, beviszi. Így is tesz. Lerakja a többire a konyhaszekrény nyitott részébe, majd az asztalhoz lép s fedelét emelve kandikál a fazékba. Mi ez az illat? Gulyás nagymami módra. Isteni. Azonnal indul a nyálkiválasztódás, melyet sűrű nyelések követnek. De várnia kell, nem otthon van. Mami először a ház fejének, majd az unokának, végül magának merít. A kétkilós kerek kenyér hasára kereszt, belőle karéj. Héját ropogtatva adja meg magát a sorsnak. Andrea türelmetlenül vár, hogy véget érjen a szertartás. Na most... - Jó étvágyat! - és már domborodhat is a lapos bendő.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Ebéd után iszkolna el, de megállítja a papa hangja:
- Segíts Öreganyádnak!
“Jogos” adja meg magát a sorsnak, esik neki a munkának. Tekintetével irigykedve követi az öreget, aki az újságot felmarkolva vonul el a hűs szobába. Gyűlöli a mosogatást, főleg mamánál, mert nem használ mosószert. Két vájlingban a forró víz, az egyik fölött a zsíros edény, melyről forró vizes ronggyal törli le a maradékot, majd ugyancsak forró tisztavízben elöblíti. Utána a törölgetés. A zsíros vízbe kerülnek később kenyérhéjjak, a maradék tészta, és ebből kap a kutya. Mert ő a leghaszontalanabb, hiszen, csak ugat, és harap. Bezzeg a macska egeret fog, tehát őt illeti a maradék csont. Mondanom se kell a lány mélységesen utálja a dörgölődző stréber macskát, ezért mindig csen pár finom falatot kedvencének. Cserébe abban a kitüntetésben van része, hogy Szuszi neki kínálja fel a hasát. Persze tudom, most a rosszindulatú olvasók azt mondják hogy azért Andrea a kitüntetett, mert a két öregnek a legkisebb dolga is nagyobb annál, hogy fájós derekukkal hajlongva simogassák a kutya pocakját. De Andi barátai is bizonyíthatják, hogy nincs igazuk, ugyanis ők is megfigyelték, hogy a lány láttán nagyobb amplitúdóval lendül ki a szuka farka, mint bárki más esetében.
No, befejeződött a mosogatás, s a mami bosszúsan szól a lányra.
- Nézd már meg öregapádat, tán elaludt, mikor itt a sok munka.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Andrea tehát utána ered apónak, s meglepve látja, hogy asztalra könyökölve mozdulatlanul mereng. Szemét az újságra, egy képre tapasztja.
- Jól vagy Nagyapó?
- Persze kicsim, - rezzen meg az öreg, - baj van?
- Nincs, csak nagymami keres.
- Ja, igen. Tudom. Jössz segíteni cseresznyét szedni?
- Természetesen – fut össze a nyál újra Andi szájában.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Hamar elszalad a délután kint a szőlőben a cseresznyefa kopasztásával, meg egyéb munkákkal. A lány fáradtan dől este az ágyba, de másnap reggel újult frissességgel ébred. Magányosan várja a reggeli, kimegy az udvarra, de sehol senki. “No, mindegy, majdcsak előkerülnek,” gondolja és nekiáll falatozni. Épp végez, mikor betoppan nagyapó.
- Papa, hogy nézel ki?
- Ünneplőben vagyok. Nem tetszik?
- De… csak utoljára valami régi filmben láttam ilyen göncöt…
- Te lány ne gonoszkodj, ezt az öltönyt apámtól örököltem, ő pedig ugyancsak az apjától. Horthy Miklós úri szabója készítette. Csak az esküvőinken hordtuk. Látod? Szinte még új.
- Hát ez az… - vihog Andrea - akkor még biztos modern volt…
Az öreg, nem tud mit válaszolni ekkora pimaszságra. Lesújtóan próbál pillantani unokájára, de kevés sikerrel, hiszen a lány túlságosan is ismeri őt, és van annyira rafinált, hogy odamenjen, két nagy puszival kérjen bocsánatot. Utána újra kitör belőle a röhögés. Nagyapó olyan komolysággal tekint rá, mint reménytelen esetre, ami persze Andreának olaj a tűzre. Akkor fogja vissza magát, amikor látja: az imádott nagypapi kezd valóban megsértődni.
- Hol van a Mami? - kérdezi, kíváncsiságból, meg figyelemelterelés végett.
- Kiment a piacra. A szomszéd Jóskával kivitték a cseresznyét.
- Begyes Józsi bácsival?
- Azzal.
Büjtös volt a tisztességes neve, csak a lány pici korában félrehallotta, és számára úgy is maradt.
- Papa te hova mész?
- Az nem rád tartozik. Itt van ni, írtam levelet nagyanyádnak, ha hazajött add oda neki, - s az öreg indul vissza a szobába.
“Nem rád tartozik.” Szokatlan mondat ez. Két okból is. Andi a nagyapjától még soha nem hallotta, valamint a hang színezetében volt valami nyugtalanító. Utána megy az öregnek, és tovább faggatózik. Több ez mint serdülőlányos kíváncsiság. Érzelmei közt csíraként bukkan fel, terebélyesedik a szeretteiért aggódó nő félelme. Egyenrangúként beszél a férfival, aki ettől szemmel láthatóan zavarba jött. Szeretne szabadulni, de már tudja: hazugság nélkül nem fog menni. Márpedig az unokájának még soha nem hazudott, nem is akar.
- Nagymami miért nem megy veled?
- Nagyanyád… - válaszol a férfi, és lemondóan legyint egyet. 
Andrea kicsi korától ismeri e szó, és a reménytelenséget tükröző legyintés kapcsolatát. A hangszínt, amelyet imádott, mert az volt benne: “ Nagyanyád ezt úgyse értené meg, de te igen, hiszen mi társak vagyunk csak Te, meg Én.” Mindez valamiféle cinkos iróniával fűszerezve.
De most ez is más. Nem tudni, mi hiányzik, talán a mosolyt kísérő huncutság nem az igazi, a lány döntött.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

- Én is veled megyek!
- Szó se lehet róla.
- De igen!
- Nem!
- Márpedig nélkülem sehova nem mész!
Az öreg meglepődve mélyed a csillogó szempárba. “Istenem… már nő lett? Ilyen hamar? Jaj, ti nők… mitől tudtok ennyire egyforma elszántsággal veszekedni…” Tudja, érzi, hogy gyenge az ellenálláshoz.
- Na jó, de tíz perced van elkészülni.
Andi arcán diadalmas boldog mosoly, s épp hogy beszalad a szobájába, már fordul is ki, vállán a sporttáskával.
- Mehetünk.
Az apó meghökken a gyorsaságtól.
- Azt hitted, megszökhetsz előlem mi? - paskolja meg nagyapja arcát pimasz mosollyal.
- No-no! - csap a kezére az öreg, de már csak a levegőt éri, mert a lány egy ugrással veszi, a szabadba vezető pár lépcsőfokot.
Kopott koffer a kézbe, kapukulcs a rejtekhelyre kerül, majd kézen fogva indul el együtt a múlt, és a jövő.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

- És most mond el, miért megyünk fel Pestre? - helyezkedik el a lány az ülésen, miután a táskákat felpakolták a csomagtartóra, - hallottam ám, hogy oda váltottál jegyeket.
- Hosszú történet, messzire nyúlik vissza…
- Nem baj. Az út is hosszú. Biztos, hogy nem mesélted? Hiszen nagyon sokat mondtál el a múltról, megélhetésről, emberekről…
- Igen, de nem sokat magamról. Látod ezt? - Az öreg az előző napi újságot nyújtja a lánynak. Kihajtva ott, ahol a fotó szerepelt, ami felett elmélázott.
- Igen, egy villamos. Ahogy elnézem, a dinoszauruszok utaztak rajt.
- No, annyira azért nem régi. Olvasd el, mi van alá írva.
- Tegnap helyezték el a Közlekedési Múzeumnak átadott Újpesti Remízben.
- Igen.
- Na és? - pillant fel a lány - Mi az a remiz?
- Én gyerekkoromban ott laktam mellette - párásodik az öreg szeme. - A remiz a villamosok garázsa.
Elkezd mesélni. Nem a múltról, a megélhetésről, hanem most csak egy emberről, magáról.
- Kicsi koromban elváltak a szüleim, s édesanyám évekig egyedül nevelt. Kalauz volt a BKV elődjénél, amit akkoriban, az ott dolgozók röviden csak Beszkártnak neveztek. A BSzKRt. betűkből jött ez össze. Ha jól emlékszem, Budapest Székesfőváros Közlekedési Részvénytársaság, de pontosan már nem tudom.
- Kalauz? A villamoson nincs is kalauz.
- Akkor még volt, de ne szakíts félbe. Többféle kocsi is létezett, az egyrészes, amit a hangja, és a gyorsasága miatt stukának becéztek…
- Stuka a németek bombázó repülője volt a második világháborúban.
- Igen, de ha mindig félbeszakítasz, nem mondom tovább.
- Naaa... Neharaguuudj... Naaa.... Lécccí... - dorombol Andrea.
- Ne légy már ilyen gyerek! - korholja szeretettel a megenyhült öreg.
- Minden villamoson, sőt, minden kocsiban volt egy-egy kalauz, aki a jegyeket árulta. Mivel anyám ötféle műszakban dolgozott, nehézkes volt otthon főznie, inkább befizetett ebédre a remízben. Tudod, ott javították is a villamosokat, tehát annyi ember dolgozott, hogy üzemi étkezőt alakítottak ki. Anyámnak nem volt lehetősége ott ebédelni, ezért az iskola után egy ételhordóval én hoztam el. Mondtam már ugye, hogy kisiskolás voltam?
- Igen.
- Bár csak egy személyre tudott befizetni, mivel mindenki ismerte, és szerették, mindig jól megtömték az edényeket. Hazavittem, ettem belőle, és ami maradt, azzal lementem a villamosmegállóba, és vártam. Mikor megérkezett felszálltam hozzá és elkísértem a végállomásig. Ott általában volt tíz, tizenöt perce ebédelni, aztán indultunk vissza. A remíznél elbúcsúztam, s hazamentem.
- Értem. Tehát azért megyünk föl, hogy újra megnézd, s felidézd a régi emlékeket.
- Nem.
- Hát? Akkor miért?
- Hogy meghúzzam a kalauzcsengőt.
- Mi? A csengőt húzni? Minek?
- Régen a villamosokon olyan harang alakú csengők voltak, mint a kerékpárokon, de jóval nagyobb. Egy apró kalapács ütötte meg, aminek a végéhez bőrszíj volt rögzítve. Ez a szíj végigfutott hosszában, középen a villamos mennyezetén, és időközönként egy-egy ág lógott le róla. A kalauz figyelte, mikor szállt mindenki fel s megrántva kolompolt a vezetőnek. Érted? Gyermeki szememben anyám parancsára indult el az a tiszteletreméltó csoda, aki király volt az utakon, aki elől félreállt mindenki. Ő döntötte el, hogy mikor induljon, s balesetveszély esetén ugyancsak ő állította le.
- Kezdem kapizsgálni…
- Irigyeltem. Szerettem volna olyan lenni, mint ő…
- De csak egy egyszerű kalauz volt.
- Nem. Nem csak egyszerű kalauz volt. Ha felszállt egy idős ember, vagy egy áldott állapotban lévő nő, erélyes hangon kért ülőhelyet a számára. Nem létezett olyan ember, aki ne állt volna fel, mivel a többiek azonnal rászóltak, hogy engedelmeskedjen. Igen. Lehet, hogy egyesek szemében csak egy egyszerű kalauznő volt, viszont az én kisiskolás szememben Isten, aki tudott hatni az emberekre, akinek engedelmeskedtek, akinek a varázspálcája a csengő.
- Ugye, most nem látod annak? - néz az öregre enyhe gyanúval a lány.
- Természetesen nem, - érkezik mosolyogva a válasz, - de… sok gyerekkori álmom volt, s ahogy nőttem, jöttem rá, hogy egy része csacsiság, más részét soha nem fogom tudni megvalósítani. Ami pedig maradt… lassan feledésbe merült… De most…
Most itt a lehetőség, hogy legalább ezt, az utolsó árván maradt álmot teljesítsem. Ugye, neked is vannak álmaid? El tudod képzelni, mennyire fontos most ez nekem…
- Hát… Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy egy csengő meghúzása legyen az álmom…
- Gondolkozz Kicsim. Mi volt az álmod nyolc-tíz éves korodban?
-… Ha nagy leszek, apu engem vegyen feleségül.
- Hm… Biztos, hogy megvalósítás szempontjából, nem jobb ennél egy csengő?
- De igen - kacag fel Andrea.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Elhallgatnak. Mindketten a gondolataikba merülve nézik a rohanó tájat.
- Nagypapa, azt mondtad, a végállomásig kísérted anyukádat, és ott volt tíz-tizenöt perc, míg ebédelt. Akkor nem lehetett meghúzni? Meg volt tiltva?
- Nem Kicsim. Sokkal prózaibb oka volt…
- Mi?
- Nem értem fel.

A pályaudvaron, s környékén hatalmas a nyüzsgés. Tülekedő emberek ide-oda száguldó, dudáló targoncák, az öreg csak kapkodja a fejét. Próbálja követni Andreát, de elsodorják. Menne szembe az árral, de a lány egyre messzebb kerül. Feladja a dolgot, s egész egyszerűen, kiáll a tömegből, behúzódik a fal mellé. Vár. Egy fiatalember lép hozzá, meggyőzően magyaráz valamit, és mutogat egy adott irányba. Az öreg nem érti. Lihegve bukkan fel a lány, majd kutatóan mélyedve az idegen szemébe figyelmesen hallgatja a szavakat. Tűnődik, vajon milyen nyelven beszél. Végigméri, megakad a szeme az öklén.
- Na, húzz innen, vagy sikítok!
Az ifjú eltűnik a tömegben.
- Ejnye kicsim, hogy lehet így beszélni egy idegennel? Olyan szimpatikus fiatalember volt, mit akarhatott? - kérdi az öreg huncut pillantással.
- Mit tudom én? Dehogy jót nem, az biztos. Halandzsázott, és az volt a kezére tetoválva: ÜSS


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Elhagyják az épületet, de a korgó gyomruk megszakítja a programot. Irány a legközelebbi gyorsbüfé. Nincs messzi a pályaudvartól, de helyenként tömegen át vezet az út odáig. A sokat látott pesti emberek némelyike megcsodálja ezt a fura párost, elvégre nem mindennapi látvány egy századelei nagypapa, a legújabb tinidivatban pompázó unokával. Az öreg nehezen bírja a cikázást, mindig lemarad, ezért a lány úgy dönt, inkább ő lesz a kísérő, és mondja merre. Az ebéd után indulnak teljesíteni apó gyermekkori álmát. Bár Andrea soha nem járt Budapesten, nagyvárosi lány. Tudja, hogy a papa alig fél évszázada hagyta itt Pestet, tehát neki kell navigálnia.
- Papa, vegyünk egy térképet.
- Nem kell az Csibém, sokba kerül.
- Odatalálsz?
- Persze. A körúton elmegyünk a Váci úthoz, ott felszállunk a villamosra, és az visz a remízhez.
Így is tesznek. Elmennek a Váci úthoz, de ott nem jár már villamos. Kérdezősködve haladnak tovább, s egy jó félóra múlva már a Metró lépcsőjén utaznak felfelé. Kiérve a szabadba egy hatalmas épület előtt állnak. Látszik, hogy nem lakóépület. Az öreg meghatottan nézi. Andrea látja, érzi a megilletődést, szótlanul vár. Mikor úgy érzi most lehet, odalép a vasajtóhoz, s megnyomja a csengőt. Néma csönd. Pár perc múlva újra megnyomja, most hosszabb ideig. Sehol senki. A lány nem veszi le az ujját a gombról, egyfolytában nyomja.
- Engedd el azt a gombot, mert letöröm a kezed! - nyílik az ajtó, s egy borostás ötven év körüli ember jelenik meg. - Mit akarsz?
- Elnézést uram, üdvözlöm - lép előre a nagyapó, - úgy olvastam az újságban, hogy kiállítottak itt egy régi villamost. Tudja, a fapadost. Azt szeretnénk megnézni, s meghúzni a csengőjét.
- Micsoda?
- Mondom, bemenni a Múzeumba, és...
- Nincs még nyitva a Múzeum, egy hét múlva nyílik, de ha nyitva is volna, akkor is tilos a kiállítási tárgyakhoz nyúlni.
- Semmi kárt nem teszünk benne, csak…
- Na menjen innen vén stikkes, míg jókedvemben vagyok!
Becsapódik a súlyos fém, mint egy cella ajtó a szabadság előtt. Az öreg letaglózva áll. A lány mögötte, így nem látja a szemárokban gyűlő sós nedvet, csak a lassan leereszkedő fejet, érzi a reményvesztést, a keserűséget.
- Menjünk Nagypapa - teszi a megtört férfi vállára a kezét.
Lassan elindulnak vissza a lépcső felé. A bejáratnál megtorpan az öreg.
- Nem… Nem akarok haza menni.
- Akkor? Hova menjünk?
- Sétáljunk. Megmutatom melyik házban laktam.
Elindulnak a remiz mellett fölfelé a domboldalon. Az öreg beszél. Lassan, ahogy egy patak csordogál. Időnként meg-megtorpan, s mutatja, miről van szó.
- Látod? Itt ezen az ajtón mentem be, az ételhordóval az ebédért. Nézd, azon a domboldalon szánkóztunk a többiekkel. Amott az a nagyugrató, - jó magasra lehetett ám felrepülni, - ez pedig a kicsi. Emlékszem, mikor a suliból hazafelé lusta voltam bemenni a szánkóért, az iskolatáskára ülve csúszkáltam le. Akkoriban még nagyon jó erős bőrtáskákat gyártottak. Egyszer a suli második emeletéről dobták ki nekem, mikor meglógtam az orosz óráról. Tudod, táskával nem engedtek ki a portán. Szóval akkor nem tudtam elkapni, leesett, mégse szakadt szét. Nem bizony csak a fa tolltartóm tört el. Ki is kaptam érte. Itt jobbra van a…
Andrea rápillant a nagyapó arcára, miért akadt el a szava, majd oda, ahova néz. Sík, aszfaltozott terület.
- Mi van itt jobbra nagypapi?
- A ház, amelyben a gyermekkorom éltem… - válaszol az öreg halkan.
A lány nem válaszol, átérzi apó szomorúságát, tudja, hogy ő most a házat látja. Az épületet, aminek a nem léte az elmúlást, a halandóságot jeleníti meg.
- Nem - töri meg a csendet pár perc múlva az öreg.
- Mi nem?
- Nem megyek addig haza, míg meg nem húzom a csengő szíját.
Ahogy kimondta, fordul s határozottan elindul vissza, a remiz felé. Erélyesen tapad a gombra, pár perc múlva nyílik az ajtó. Egy fiú jelenik meg, alig lehet idősebb a lánynál. Amint megpillantja őket, szájára tette ujjal jelez, „pszt” majd suttogva ennyit mond:
- Jöjjenek vissza holnap tíz után - és visszazárul az ajtó.
A papa, és az unoka, meglepődve néznek össze, de nincs mit tenni. Ha holnap, hát, holnap.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

- Hol alszunk? - kérdi a lány a metró aluljáróban
- Nem tudom, szállodára nincs elég pénzünk, de még világos van.
- Sétáljunk?
- Majd igen, de most le kell ülnöm kicsit. Elfáradtam.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Andrea érdeklődve nézi a fővárosi embereket, amint a szerelvényből kiszállva sietnek el a széksor mellett. Ruhájukat, viselkedésüket. Kissé idegen számára az arcokon lévő unott kifejezés. Igaz, õ is városban lakik, de az más. Ott született, ott nőtt fel. A környéken szinte mindenkit ismer, na meg a várost is. Nincs olyan nap, hogy valahol ne tűnne fel egy ismerős arc, ami otthonosabbá teszi a hangulatot. Itt viszont… Úgy mennek el az emberek egymás mellett, mintha a szembejövő valamiféle űrlény volna. Őket meg-megnézik, mint valamiféle csodabogarakat, de ezek a tekintetek… jobb lenne, ha nem volnának. Idegen ez a város, idegenek ezek az emberek. Az a nő is, ott az oszlopnál. Mióta bámul… Szerencsére beállt a kocsi, el tud vele menni. De nem. Ide jön. A lány a nagyapjára pillant, aki fejét hátra a falhoz döntve, csukott szemmel pihen. “Szundikál.” -gondolja Andrea.
- Jó napot!
- Jó napot! - válaszol a lány, miközben végig méri. “Szolid, csinos a göncöd… de nem vagy szimpi.”
- Látom, messziről jöttek, átutazóban vannak?
- Igen, és ön?
- Én itt lakom.
- Itt? Nem huzatos ez egy kicsit?
- Nem itt az állomáson, hanem Pesten - mosolyodik el a nő. - Megkérdezhetem, hol vásárolta papád ezt az öltönyt?
- Megkérdezheti.
Néma csönd. A nő vár egy darabig, majd a férfi vállához nyúl, hogy fölébreszti.
- Ne! - állítja meg Andrea. - Horthy Miklós szabója készítette. Úri szabója.
- Rendben. Kóborfalvai Elekné vagyok, az Új Kamera Filmgyár igazgatója. Kérlek, ébreszd fel a papádat, mert szeretném megvásárolni az öltönyét.
- Fölösleges, nem eladó. A nagypapám nagypapája hordta, családi ereklye.
- Mennyiért? - szólal meg az öreg.
- Te nem alszol?
- Ha eladom, nekem másik ruha kell, az unokámnak pedig ma éjszakára fedél, vacsorára meleg étel. Szóval, mennyiért?
- Papa, én veled akarok maradni!
- Hát, ha szállodára gondol, már nem hiszem, hogy futja belőle, de ha nem igényesek, talán meg tudom oldani a szállásgondjukat. Ha úgy gondolja, indulhatunk ruhát vásárolni.
- Nem vagyunk igényesek, és úgy gondolom.
Elindulnak a kijárat felé.
- Papa.
- Mond kicsim.
- Szeretném én kiválasztani az új ruhádat.
- Persze… olyan lennék, mint egy kanári.
- Nem is. Kérlek… Lécciii.
- Hm… na jó, de szerény legyen ám!


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Két óra múlva megfiatalodva halad az öreg a filmgyár felé a két nővel. Szokatlan ez a gúnya, nem hordanak ilyent abban a messzi kis faluban, mivel túl feltűnő, túl flancos nekik. No, és ez a cipő… bár meg kell adni, sokkal kényelmesebb, mint az a bőrtalpú…
A filmgyárban már várja őket egy férfi. A nő bemutatja vejét, aki meleg ételt, ágyneműt hozott, és elviszi az öreg ruháit. Az egyik színész öltözőjében tudnak fürdeni, két kellékágyon aludni. Másnap a portás kelti őket, még mielőtt a többiek megjönnek. Hamarosan feltűnik a nő a lányával, Edittel, aki majd elviszi az ágyneműket. A két tizenéves először kíváncsian méregeti egymást, később összehaverkodnak. Edit körbeviszi Andreát, mindent megmutat neki. Lassan érkeznek a színészek is. Megtekintik a forgatás kezdetét, de kilenckor elérkezik a búcsú ideje. Az öreg egy kis pénzzel, a lány pár autógrammal lett gazdagabb, na meg az élmények.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Csöngetnek a remiz ajtajánál, a fiú nyit ajtót.
- Jó napot. A fenti ablakból láttam mi történt tegnap. Apám már délelőtt megkért, hogy míg a hivatalban van, tartsam a frontot. Jöjjenek be.

Rövid folyosó, pár irodaféle helyiséggel, melynek végén egy ajtó. A csarnokra nyílik.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Igen, itt van… Megilletődve állnak a csoda előtt, mely emlék egy korról, egy kisfiú álmáról, hogy valamikor feléri a csengő szíját, valamikor olyan lesz, mint az anyukája. Tiszteletre méltóan magasodik előttük a félhomályban, egyetlen lámpája fény nélküli szomorúsággal pillant rájuk. Benne az elmúlás gyásza. Lökhárítóját előre tolva, talán kezet nyújtva, kínálja fel barátságát a feltámadás reményével. Az öreg odalép, megérinti. Lassan járja körbe a járművet, miközben ujjai lágyan simítják oldalának ívét, a friss lakk tükörfényes felületét. Szinte hallani a villamos sóhaját. Visszaér az elejéhez, megfogja a csapóajtó markolatát. Kissé megemeli, kiakasztja, majd lekíséri. Régen mindenki elengedte, ezért hangos csapódással vágódott le, de most, szentséggyalázás volna. Hiszen leány ez, akit megillet a gyöngéd bánásmód. Az apó megkapaszkodik a jármű oldalán lévő fogódzkodóba - érzi annak segítőszándékát - majd fellép az első lépcsőfokra. Megáll. Körülnéz. Talán talpával keresi azt az érzést, ami gyerekkorából maradt meg benne vagy arra kíváncsi, mindenki felszállt-e? Andrea meghatódva nézi őt, a másik ajtóhoz megy, lenyitja, fellép.
Az öreg folytatja útját, elhúzza a tolóajtót s bemegy az utastérbe. Megsimogatja a pad léceit, majd leül. Becsukott szemekkel dől hátra. A lány is megjelenik a másik ajtóban, nem mozdul, némán vár. Látja nagyapja emelkedő pilláit, amint tekintete végigsiklik a jármű mennyezetén, majd megállapodik a lelógó szíjon. Feláll. Fogódzkodik, mintha attól tartana, hogy a villamos a jelzés után elindul, majd a másik kezével megmarkolja a kérges tenyerébe simuló bőrt. Megrántja. Sok évtizedes álomból riad fel a kalapács, s csap a harangra. “Hé kolléga, ébresztő!” Ércesen hasít a csöndbe a szó, mint a feltámadásra jelt adó kürt hangja. A hullámok hatására kellemes bizsergés fut végig a jármű nőies domborulatain, akár egy asszonyon, kit a férje ébreszt gyöngéd csókkal. Már hallani a hálószobában a gyerekek csilingelő hangját is, hiszen Andrea kezében a másik szíj, a fiúnál a harmadik. Szabálytalan, de friss ritmus tölti be a teret, derűt sugározva minden élőre, és… élettelen már nincs is.
Az öreg mosolyogva ül vissza a padra. Andrea mellé huppan, s nagy puszi a papa arcára.
- Olyan boldog vagyok!
- Én is kicsim. Én is.
[FONT=&quot]Boldog a fiú is hogy ekkora örömöt tudott szerezni a lánynak, és - bárki mondhat bármit, - boldog a villamos is, hogy - mégha rövid időre is, de - feltámadhatott.[/FONT]


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

- Megadod a telefonszámod? - kérdezi a fiú Andreától, a vasajtóban állva mielőtt elbúcsúznának.
- Persze - válaszol a lány, mintha ez a világ legtermészetesebb dolga volna. Sőt, búcsúként két puszit is ad.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Már a vonaton vannak, mikor az öreg megkérdi tőle:
- Tetszik az a fiú?
- Aha, aranyos.
- Nocsak? Szerelem az első látásra?
- Á dehogy. Én mást szeretek.
- Nem beszéltél a “másról”, mióta ismered?
- Még nem ismerem.
- Akkor az csak leányálom…
- Nagypapa, most mutattad meg nekem, ha hiszek egy álomban, teljesülni fog. Amúgy a vonatos fiú az.
Az öreg nem válaszol, elgondolkodva hallgatja a kerekek zakatolását.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

A leány veszi észre először szülei autóját az épület előtt. „Vajon mi történt?” gondolattal nyitja a kaput, engedi előre nagyapját. Az udvaron senki, csupán Szuszi rohan eléjük néma farokcsóválással, mennek tovább az épületbe. A konyhában meglepő kép tárul eléjük. Nagymami a széken kisírt szemekkel, Andrea anyja és édesapja előtte, mintha vigasztalnák. A nyikorgásra mindhárman az ajtó felé néznek. Döbbenten merednek az öregre.
- Na mi van? – kérdi az, köszönés helyett.
- Apa, hogy nézel ki? – válaszol Andrea apja kérdéssel.
- Nem látod? Megvakultál? – s az öreg elindul a konyha másik ajtaja felé, az előtéren át a szobájába. A fia követi, a menye utána, de a szoba küszöbnél megtorpan a fiatal férfi. Az öreg behajtotta maga után az ajtót, csak egy rés maradt. Ez azt jelenti, nem óhajt társalogni.
Andrea a nagymamával marad gyöngéden öleli át és puszilgatja.
- Mi a baj Nagymami? Mi történt? Miért sírtál?
A lány anyja száguld vissza az előtérből emelt hanggal válaszolni.
- Mi az, hogy mi történt? Az történt kislányom, hogy eltüntetek két napja úgy, hogy azt se tudtuk, mi van veletek, hol jártok.
- De hát… a papa hagyott egy levelet.
- No persze, tudod mit írt? Itt van, olvasd! – nyújtja oda a lánynak az anyja a papírt.
Andrea széthajtja, elolvassa, s a komor helyzet ellenére elvigyorodik. Hát persze. Ez a nagypapi.
A papíron kék tintával három szó szerepel. „NYUGI! MAJD JÖVÖK.” A lány újra átöleli a mamát.
- Kérlek, ne haragudj! Nem tudtam, hogy… Azt hittem, megírta hova megyünk. De hát nem volt semmi baj. Tudunk mi vigyázni magunkra.
- No persze! – perlekedik tovább az anyuka – ti aztán tudtok vigyázni magatokra, - egy gyerek és egy beteg vén bolond.
- Beteg? Nagypapa beteg?
- Igen az. Nem tudtad? Rosszindulatú daganata van. Egy éve sincs hátra.
A lány döbbenten áll. Nem. Ezt nem tudta. Nagymamára pillant kérdően, az némán bólint. Andrea már érti, miért volt olyan fontos az a csengő. Miért egyezett olyan könnyen bele, hogy vele menjen. Miért tűrte el, hogy az unokája „bohócot” csináljon belőle… Mindent megértett. Kövér könnycseppek gurulnak végig az arcán. 
Az anya nem látja, tekintete most a férjén van, onnan vár erősítést.
- Ne nem szólsz semmit? Neked természetes, hogy a lányod két napra eltűnik csavarogni?
A férfi csak bámul befelé az ajtó nyílásán, majd lassan felemeli a kezét, s a szobába mutat. Felesége oda lép megnézni, mi van.
Az öreg, az asztalnál ülve mereng egy gyűrött újság fölött. Arcán kisimultak a ráncok, nyugodt békés mosollyal tekint a képre, miközben kezében egy tárgy, egy kis nyuszi, amit az unokája készített neki régen, még az óvodában
Boldog.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

*Epilógus.*

Pár nap, és vége a szünidőnek. Andrea szomorúan gyalogol a vonaton, gondolatai a nagyapjánál, üres fülkét keres. Egyszer csak megtorpan, kirántja az ajtót, feldobja sporttáskáját a csomagtartóra, lehuppan az ülésre, majd köszön a szemközti ülésen olvasó fiúnak.
- Szia!
A fiú ölébe engedi a könyvet, s rápillant kék szemeivel.


----------



## latoszem (2011 Március 12)

Tűzmadár írta:


> - Én is veled megyek!
> - Szó se lehet róla.
> - De igen!
> - Nem!
> ...


a jővő és a múlt


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Vége.
Remélem, nem fogják törölni.


----------



## Tűzmadár (2011 Március 12)

Köszönöm.
Sok hibám van, de mivel nem akarok pályázni vele, se kiadatni, ráér a javítás.
Ugyanakkor örülök minden javítószándékú kritikának. 
Köszönöm.


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

gazsi bácsi lótetű


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó3


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó4


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó5


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó6


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó7


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó8


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó9


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

halihó10


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

Keressen az interneten ugyanolyan könnyen, mint ahogy e-mailjei között. Töltse le a pop-upokat is gátol


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

clonozás


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

én igen is értelmes vagyok


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

csak kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

már csak kettő és ok minden


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

Megvan a húsz szabad vagyok)


----------



## Dó-ra (2011 Március 13)

HorvyTM írta:


> van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom


Nekem meg egy Német juhászom ,kislány a neve Luca!


----------



## Dó-ra (2011 Március 13)

onixboox60 írta:


> Megvan a húsz szabad vagyok)


Gratulálok!!!


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

hű ez érdekes lessz


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

mitisirjakmitisirjak


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

azt hogy...


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

izé ne


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

s frédi jó emberünk


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

játsz egy kicsit nekünk


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

ujra kedvünk szerint


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

hívunk ne maradj kint


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

óóóóóóóóóóó trombitás frééééédii


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

úúújra a régi


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

hétalvók hejjj keljetek most fel


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

frééédi jött hozzánk


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

el


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

Új vagyok, de már nem most regeltem.


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

tetszik az oldal!


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

frédi jó emberünk


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

Remélem tudok segíteni, ha valamiben kell.


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

játsz egy kicsikét nekünk


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

Páromnak keresek midiket.


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

ujra kedünk szerint


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

De nekem is sok instrumentem van, és midi.


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

hivunk ne maradj kint


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

bárkinek tudok segíteni.


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

óóóóóóóóóó trombitás frééédi


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

ha kell


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

úúújra a rééégi


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

józsacsaba90 te új vagy?


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

hétalvók hejj


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

igen az


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

én nem, csak nincs még hozzászólásom elég


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

úgyhogy hajrááááááá


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

te irtad h neked is van sok instrumented?


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

én nem ismerem


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

pl mien stilusban


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

?


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

igen én írtam, vegyes külföldi


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

és magyar


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

egy rendezvény tagja vagyok


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

azaz szervező


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

és össze gyüjtöttem egy párat


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

na még 3 beírás


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

értem


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

én most tanulok gitáron és kottákat keresek


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

a páromnak kellene, a most múlik, de nem a qumbitől


----------



## aatis1 (2011 Március 13)

az jó dolog, a lányom is tanul gitáron, de kottával nem tudok szolgálni, mert az a suliban van neki


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

hol van az a heves?


----------



## jozsacsaba90 (2011 Március 13)

tudom már Pesttől ÉKre valahol olyan 120 km


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

1


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

2


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

3


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

4


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

5


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

6


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

7


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

8


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

9


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

10


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

11


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

12


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

13


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

14


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

15


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

16


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

19


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

20


----------



## RIGLEY (2011 Március 13)

21


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Amikor a taxi átrobog a piroson, az utas felszisszen:
- Ugyan – mondja a sofőr -, a bátyám minden piroson áthajt!
Aztán a következő zöld lámpánál megáll:
- Most meg miért állt meg?
- Hátha jön a bátyám.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

- Már a mosolyából látom, hogy fogunk mi még találkozni.
- Azt hiszi, maga olyan ellenállhatatlan?
- Nem, fogorvos vagyok.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Egy turista sétál a tengerparton. Egyszer csak meglát egy táblát: Sirályok eladók!
A turista odalép az árushoz:
- Mennyibe kerül egy sirály?
- Tíz euró.
A turista átnyújt egy tízest, az árus elteszi, majd felmutat az égre:
- Az ott a magáé.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Egy tihanyi vendéglőben a vendég felháborodottan mondja:
– Pincér, én csak egy gulyást rendeltem!
– A csudába ezzel a visszhanggal!


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

- Nos, mi volt az érettségin? – kérdezi a fiát a bűnöző.
- Ne izgulj! Három ember másfél órán át faggatott, de semmit sem tudtak kiszedni belőlem.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Két újgazdag henceg az operabálon:
- Én olyan gazdag vagyok, hogy megvehetném egész Budapestet!
- Az lehet – mondja a másik –, csakhogy én nem adom el!


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Lány és fiú ismerkednek:
Fiú:
- Mi a foglalkozásod?
Lány:
- Az EDS Hungary EMEA North-Central HUB Központjában az ABN AMRO Team-hez tartozó Workplace Services - Service Deskjén vagyok Chat Support Agent. És neked?
- Ács.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

- Mondja Pista bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud elaludni?
- Én, fiam? Elszámolok háromig, és már alszom is!
- Tényleg? Csak háromig?
- Van, hogy fél négyig is


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Összevissza vert ember támolyog be az orvoshoz. A doki szörnyülködve kérdi:
- Magával meg mi történt jóember?
- Nekem jött egy hattyú.
- Egy hattyú???
- Utána elütött egy ufó…
- Hmm, egy ufó…
- Aztán meg megcsapott egy angyal!
- Aha, értem. És utána?
- Végül leállt a menet a körhintán.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

A falusi plébánia kertjében valaki folyton megdézsmálja az almafát. A tisztelendő úr elveszti türelmét és kiírja egy nagy táblára:
"Isten szeme mindent lát"
Néhány nap múlva valaki aláírja:
"Lehet, hogy Isten szeme mindent lát, de türelmes és nem rohan feljelentést tenni!"


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Orvos a beteghez:
- Gratulálok a bátorságához! Az operációt hősiesen állta, de a műtét előtt nagyon nyugtalan volt, dulakodott a nővérekkel, kiabált…
- Ne csodálkozzon rajta, doktor úr, hiszen én csak az ablakot jöttem megtisztítani…


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Az iskolában magyar órán kérdezi Pistikétől a tanár:
- Pistike, ki van ezen a képen, a tankönyvben?
- Petőfi Sándor.
- És mondd, mit jelent a kép alatti két szám: 1823-1849?
- Az biztosan a mobilszáma.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Egy nő a játékboltban kiválaszt egy készségfejlesztő játékot. Odaviszi az egyik eladóhoz és megkérdezi tőle:
- Mondja, nem túl bonyolult ez a játék egy hatéves kisfiúnak?
- Nem, asszonyom. Ez a játék maximálisan felkészíti a gyereket a mai élet kihívásaira. Bárhogy is próbálja kirakni, sehogyan sem fog sikerülni neki.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Egy fiatalember gyónni megy a paphoz.
- Atyám, én vétkeztem.
- Mi a vétked, fiam?
- A hiúság bűnébe estem. Naponta többször belenézek a tükörbe, és csodálom magam, hogy milyen szép vagyok.
A pap megfordul, és ránéz a fiúra:
- Ez nem bűn, fiam, csak egyszerű tévedés.


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

- Jó napot asszonyom… A zongorahangoló vagyok!
- És? Ki hívta magát?
- A szomszédok!


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

- Jean, nagyon hideg van. Hány fok van idebenn?
- 16 fok, uram.
- És odakint?
- 5 fok, uram.
- Akkor nyissa ki az ablakot hagy jöjjön be az az 5 fok is!


----------



## csikospeter (2011 Március 13)

edrian


----------



## csikospeter (2011 Március 13)

hilavud geladrghnmm


----------



## csikospeter (2011 Március 13)

egy kettő 45677jkmj


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

érdekes ez a beírás gyűjtögetés


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

főleg h már van több topic is a megszerzéséhez


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

én egy mesekönyvet szeretnék meszerezni anyumnak anyáknapjára


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

panni és babái a címe, ha valakinek nem csak pdf-ben hanem igazi könyvben is megvan és megvehető tőle az szuper lenne


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

mert ha nincs akkor ki kell nyomtatnom és elfogaható formátumban beköttetni v vmi


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

ez ügyben is várom a segítséget h melyik a legjobb forma


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

már kerestem százféle antik könyvesboltban de sehol


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

megtaláltam a libri netes oldalán de már nem nagyon lehet rendelni


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

most keresőlistára tetettem hátha március végéig megszerzem


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

nemes nagy ágnes írta amúgy és az első kiadás olyan 1965 körüli


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

anyum már régóta mondogatja h mennyire keresi meg h mennyire szeretné


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

Ha beírhatunk mindenfélét, akár több topikban is, akkor eléggé formális ez a 20 hozzászólás feltétel. Lehet, hogy érdemes lenne elgondolkodni a szükségességén.


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

uh gondoltam meglepem és pont jókor jönne anyáknapjára


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

remélem összejön, biztos örülni fog


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

meg azt is remélem h amit itt találtam pdf-es változat az jó minőségű lesz ahhoz h kinyomtassam


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

úúú és már 15 hozzászólásnál tartok

dejó dajó dejó


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

ez meg a 17-ik, hú ez is megvolt akkor


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

tényleg jó látni h működik a rendszer és számol rendesen


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

a legjobb h már csak kettő kell és megvan a 20


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

sőtt nem is , ez már ugyanis a 20-ik


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

yes, megvan, már csak a 48 órát kell megvárnom


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

azért a biztonság kedvéért mégegyet nyomok hátha


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

1


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

2


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

3


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

4


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

5


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

6


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

7


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

8


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

9


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

10


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

11


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

12


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

13


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

14


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

15


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

16


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

19


----------



## BaKKreno (2011 Március 13)

20


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

ha jól csinálom, akkor ez lesz az 1. hozzászólás....


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

sikerült 2


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

az előbb kaptam üzit, nem tudom, mit jelent 3


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

de ez már 4


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

5


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

6


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

7


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

88


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

9


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

10


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

11


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

12


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

13


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

14


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

15


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

16


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

19


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

20


----------



## jagnes82 (2011 Március 13)

21


----------



## grilonier (2011 Március 13)

ez


----------



## grilonier (2011 Március 13)

10


----------



## Gabriella64 (2011 Március 13)

2222


----------



## Gabriella64 (2011 Március 13)

3333


----------



## Gabriella64 (2011 Március 13)

555555


----------



## Gabriella64 (2011 Március 13)

765433


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

ok megtalaltam


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg van 19


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

en erre nagyon kivancsi vagyok


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg van 17


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg van 16


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg van 15


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

Életünk göröngyös útja,


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

vagy csak meg nem értett


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

szavunk hangja


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

halvány emléke


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

Értük a valónk


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

Könnyeink hulltak hiába


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

De ezt


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

Tudjuk ketten az utat


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

Együtt hajtunk,


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

Istenek egy életre!


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg csak 3


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg csak 2


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

meg csak 1


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

utolso


----------



## nymeli (2011 Március 13)

es akkor mi tortenik


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

Üdv. mindenkinek! Ismét vissza hozott erre az oldalra a sors. Már gőzöm nincs milyen néven regisztráltam korábban egyáltalán. De még mindig 2 napot kell majd várnom sajnos. Majd meglesz.


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

Ahogy látom ebben a topikban egy oktáv-post sem gond.


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

Remélem nem fog eltűnni a fórum évek múlva sem, mint a többség. Bár tudom ez már tég megvan.


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

Na begyorsítok. Visszaszámlálás indul! 17


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

16... (na, azért 20mp-t kíván a dolog)


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

14...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

Remélem így kijön a vége nem vagyok jó matekos. 

13...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

12...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

11..


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

10...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

9...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

8... (még 2 napot úgy is kell váeni, szóval ráérek)


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

7... ("várni" - javítva)


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

6... (azért magamban is elvagyok én itt)


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

5... (még négy azaz 4 van hátra!)


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

4...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

3...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

2...


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

1... (ééés....)


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

0! (nem faktoriális) :d


----------



## ferenc-z (2011 Március 13)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehettem a topikban. Ezentúl majd jönnek a normális hozzászólások is, ha úgy adódik, hogy felszólalok. Ha valakinek mondanivalója van, gondolom valahogyan tud értesítni itt, vagy az email címen keresztül. Köszönöm.


----------



## pupi29 (2011 Március 14)

há regiztem


----------



## pupi29 (2011 Március 14)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## pupi29 (2011 Március 14)

remélem sikerül nekem is a 20


----------



## micici (2011 Március 14)

Ez egy nagyon hasznos topic...


----------



## micici (2011 Március 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

Teljes mértékben egyetértek!


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

Noha nem minden pap sajt


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

És nem értem, hogy mit is írok tulajdonképp


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

de így


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

gyorsan összejön


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

az üzenetek száma


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

még ha nem is


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

szép a módszer


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

de hatásos


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

Így talán


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

nem


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

hullik


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

ki


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

az


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

összes


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

hajam


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

hogy


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

spórolhassak


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

a fodrászon.


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

végre vége!


----------



## klilla86 (2011 Március 14)

http://rapidshare.com/files/269752696/csalamade1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/269757038/csalamade2.rar


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Március 14)




----------



## viktory087 (2011 Március 14)

A


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

A szabály az szabály


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

még akkor is, ha nehezen érthető.


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Csak azért irkálni, hogy tag lehess,


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

egy kicsit gyerekesnek tűnik.


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Ha már egyszer tag vagy,


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

a jövőben nem kell hozzászólnod?


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Vagy némi aktivitást mutatnod?


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Javaslatom, hogy inkább


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

bizonyos minimális gyakorisággal


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

be kelljen jelentkezni,


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

ezzel mintegy kimutatva,


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

hogy valaki tényleg


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

komolyan gondolja a tagságot.


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Azért, hogy meglegyen


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

a szükséges 20 post,


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

még néhány sort kell írnom.


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

A 48 órás várakozási idő


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

is elég érdekes, mert szerintem


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

nem ösztönöz, hanem elriaszt.


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Persze, ha ez a cél...


----------



## radar13 (2011 Március 14)

Ezzel teljesítettem is az előírt penzumot. (+1)


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 14)

Igyekszem, mert már régen nézegetem az oldalt


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 14)

Találtam rajta izgalmas verseket.


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 14)

Remélem barátokat is fogok.


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

*most kezdem szamolni 1*

most kezdem szamolni 1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

most kezdem szamolni 2



zocons írta:


> most kezdem szamolni 1


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

szamolok 3


zocons írta:


> most kezdem szamolni 2


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

szamolok 4



zocons írta:


> szamolok 3


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

szamolok 5


zocons írta:


> szamolok 4


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

ebbol nincs igazi haszon 6


zocons írta:


> szamolok 5


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

inkabb valami hasznosat csinalnak 7


zocons írta:


> ebbol nincs igazi haszon 6


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

meg 12, vagy 13 #8


zocons írta:


> inkabb valami hasznosat csinalnak 7


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

#9


zocons írta:


> meg 12, vagy 13 #8


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

remelem jo ertelmeztem ezt #10?


zocons írta:


> #9


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

*1*

Bolond, ki földre rogyván


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

#11


zocons írta:


> remelem jo ertelmeztem ezt #10?


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

#12


zocons írta:


> #11


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

fölkél és újra lépked,


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

zocons írta:


> #12


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

s vándorló fájdalomkét


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

#14[#quote=zocons;2839877][/quote]


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

mozdít bokát és térdet,


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

oooooo


zocons írta:


> #14[#quote=zocons;2839877]


[/quote]


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

de mégis útnak indul,


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

ooooo


zocons írta:


> oooooo


[/quote]


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

oooo


zocons írta:


> ooooo


[/quote]


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

mint akit szárny emel,


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

s hiába hívja árok,


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

ooo


zocons írta:


> oooo


[/quote]


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

oo


zocons írta:


> ooo


[/quote]


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

maradni úgyse mer,


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

o


zocons írta:


> oo


[/quote]


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

s ha kérdezed, miért nem?


----------



## zocons (2011 Március 14)

tan van 20


zocons írta:


> o


[/quote]


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

még visszaszól talán,


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

hogy várja őt az asszony


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

s egy bölcsebb, szép halál.


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

Pedig bolond a jámbor,


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

mert ott az otthonok


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

fölött régóta már csak


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

a perzselt szél forog,


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

hanyattfeküdt a házfal,


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

eltört a szilvafa,


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

és félelemtől bolyhos


----------



## hutira (2011 Március 14)

a honni éjszaka.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az idők váltakoznak.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Ki tudná megmondani, hogy véget ért-e a jégkorszak?!


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

A tudósok vitatkoznak rajta.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

A glaciális és az interglaciális időszakok is váltakoznak.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Ki tudja megmondani, hogy befejeződött-e ez a váltakozás.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az emberek miért olyan biztosak benne, hogy véget ért a jégkorszak?!


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

A Holocén kor 10 ezer éve tart.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Lehetséges, hogy ez egy interglaciális időszak?


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az emberek a felmelegedéstől tartanak.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Attól, hogy az ózonréteg egyszer csak eltűnik.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az ózonréteg miatt alakulhatott ki az élet a szárazföldön.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Ha az ózonréteg eltűnik akkor az élet "visszakúszik" a vízbe.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az oligocén kor ellentetje.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az ózonréteget 10 méter magas vízoszlop helyettesítheti.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az emberek is visszahúzódhatnak a vízbe, ha az ózonréteg eltűnik.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Lehet, hogy nem a felmelegedéstől kéne tartanunk.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Végül is a magashegységek csúcsát még mindig hósapkák fedik.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

És van egy fagyott földrész: Grönland.


----------



## Beocska (2011 Március 14)

Nagyon-nagyon szépen köszönöm! Ez vmi csodálatos! Imádom ezt az egész oldalt! Ehhez tényleg csak gratulálni tudok, minden elismerésem!!! Köszi!!!


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Az interglaciális időszakok több 10 ezer évet is átfoghatnak.


----------



## Rangidős (2011 Március 14)

Lehet, hogy még csak 10 ezer évnél tartunk az interglaciális időszakban, és utána jön egy glaciális.


----------



## Beocska (2011 Március 14)

Zsikazsu írta:


> A következő oldalamon 207 mesét találhattok
> 
> Kellemes időtöltést kívánok mindenkinek


 
Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Minden elismerésem a Tied!! Szuper vagy kiss!!


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

10


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

15


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

19


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

20.


----------



## kisicus (2011 Március 14)

jó témák is vannak


----------



## kisicus (2011 Március 14)

tényleg jó a segítség


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

ü


----------



## anuska (2011 Március 14)




----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

d


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

v


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

ö


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

z


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

l


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

öö


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

k


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

m


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

i


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

n


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

d


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

még 7


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

még 6


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

még 5


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

még 4


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

még 3


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

na még 2


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

na még egy utolsó


----------



## Molnator (2011 Március 14)

és üdvözlet mindenkinek )


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Én is üdvözlök minden felhasználót.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Remélem ma már összejön a 20.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Na már 15 van.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Pedig csak holnap lesz 15-dike.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

17-nél már nem állunk meg.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Molnator neked is nehezen jött össze a20.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Most be fejezem mert még ma nem kajáltam.


----------



## GyongyiD (2011 Március 14)

21


----------



## GyongyiD (2011 Március 14)

22


----------



## GyongyiD (2011 Március 14)

23


----------



## GyongyiD (2011 Március 14)

24


----------



## GyongyiD (2011 Március 14)

25


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Már 2007-ben regisztráltam


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Valamiért akkor nem küldtem el a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Valószínüleg nem akartam akkor ezzel foglalkozni.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Nem volt annyira lényeges, amit le akartam tölteni.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Azután el is felejtkeztem róla.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Múlt évben valahogy megint előkerült.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

De már elfelejtettem a jelszót.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Ezért kértem új jelszót.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Azután megint maradt minden a régiben.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Most olvasom Bernard Cornwell könyveit.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Még a könyvtárba is beléptem.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

És nekem is van néhány E-könyv.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Ezeket már mind kiolvastam.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Most éppen olvasnivaló nélkül vagyok.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Gugliztam egy keveset.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

És ekkor megint ráakadtam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Mivel nagyon érdekelnek a könyvek,


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

most vettem a fáradtságot az üzenetek elküldésének.


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Remélem most már tudok letölteni!


----------



## Hawk67 (2011 Március 14)

Meg van a 20 üzenet és mégsem tudok letölteni!
Miért?


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

köszönöm


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

9


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

10


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

11


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

12


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

Hát elérkeztem a 20. "üzenethez", "hozzászóláshoz" - intenzív módon.
Lesz még kis ráadás.


----------



## istvanka3 (2011 Március 14)

Mert hát ezidáig nem volt.


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

Ez aztán a gyors talpaló)


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

*hajrááá*

és a második)


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

3.


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

4. észnél légy


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

5. leszállott a köd.


----------



## targonyka (2011 Március 14)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

6 hasad a pad.


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

7. üres ez a rét


----------



## targonyka (2011 Március 14)




----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

8 sáros a rét .. üres apolc


----------



## targonyka (2011 Március 14)

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## targonyka (2011 Március 14)

nagyon tetszik


----------



## targonyka (2011 Március 14)

köszönöm


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

9. kis ferenc


----------



## Voiki (2011 Március 14)

na jó, úgy látom, akkor ide tényleg mindegy, hogy mit írunk


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

10. tiszt a víz


----------



## Voiki (2011 Március 14)

elolvastam, hogy mi ennek a lényege, és végül is ez tényleg megkönnyíti a dolgot


----------



## Voiki (2011 Március 14)

úgyhogy végül is köszönöm annak, aki ezt kitalálta


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

11.


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

12


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

15


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

16


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

17


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

18


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

19


----------



## Addmegmagad (2011 Március 14)

20


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

hasznos topic


----------



## Voiki (2011 Március 14)

már nem kell olyan nagyon sok


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

17 left


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

még 16 hátra


----------



## Voiki (2011 Március 14)

20


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

Van egy másik oldal is hasonló céllal, de ott már 13000 hozzászólás van, inkább ide írok, talán ez nem olyan dög lassú


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

köszi


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

megy ez


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

Már csak 7


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

lassan


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

ha már máshol is szóltam hozzá vajon honnan tudom még hány van hátra?


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

teljesen random, hogy egy hozzászólás után melyik page-re dob vissza a topicban.


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

az biztos, hogy már egyel kevesebb


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

Szerintem egy refreshnél frissül a számláló.


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

kettővel


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

na még 2


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

nyolc


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

kilenc


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

tíz


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

Utolsó


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

jó neked


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

de már 12


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

15


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

16


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

18


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

18 újra


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

19


----------



## dr.wow (2011 Március 14)

itt az ucsó


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

újra itt, talán még 16x


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

vagy 15x


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

vagy talán még 14x, remélem jól számolok


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

ki tudja, hogy mit írok


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

már én sem


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

talán már csak 11x itt


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

aztán többször máshol


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

aha


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

jaj, 13


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

de már csak 6 kell


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

mennyi még


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

még 4


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

és számolok 20-ig meg 3


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

Ma március 15.-e van.


----------



## marica120 (2011 Március 15)

Ügyes vagyok, de főleg az, aki segített.

Hálás köszönet!


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

7:46


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

9 fok van.


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

Szép idő lesz


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

egész nap


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## knsound (2011 Március 15)

Ez most miért jó?


----------



## knsound (2011 Március 15)

Minek értelmetlen dolgokat írni?


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

Köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok! Én is reggel jöttem. Ki akar velem Beszélgetni?


----------



## knsound (2011 Március 15)

én én


----------



## Isado (2011 Március 15)

További szép napot. Üdv.


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Szia knsound! Reggeliztél már?


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Jó neked! Nekem még rá kell gyúrni.


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

d


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

f


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

e


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

g


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

száz


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

hat


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

nulla


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

h


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

b


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

L


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

sziasztok


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

könyveket keresek egy ismerősömnek


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

most a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

gyűjtöm be


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

mert


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

meg akarok nézni


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

egy


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

könyvet


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

csak igy megy


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

jó hogy van ez a topic


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

különben nem tudom hogy szedem össze


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

a hozzászóllásokat


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

ami kell ahhoz


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

hogy boldoguljak


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

vagyis már csak 4


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

mindjárt


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

meg lesz


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

meg van


----------



## tombolas (2011 Március 15)

na kész,ez már ráadás


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

254322


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

19840913


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

stevegold


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

Music is my life


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

lkjlkh


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

zZZZzzZZZzzzZZzzzZZ


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

én még új vagyok és nem nagyon értem h h működik
tudna nekem valaki segíteni?


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

pippiripapparraaa


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

*ggjghfhdhdjskjs*


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

jhgfh


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

ddhxcbxbxbdgdbxdbygj


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

xvgydfg


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

:d


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

:d


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

njhgfdejlkjda


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

inova


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

Dynacord


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

jhjfhf


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

bvnbvnm


----------



## steve913 (2011 Március 15)

Akkor ennyi


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

újra itt


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Most sokkal gyorsabb, mint tegnap.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Biztosan az ünnep miatt.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Mennyi hozzászólás tegnap óta .


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Alakul ez.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Írok számokat is, nehogy kilógjak a sorból.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Itt úgy is azt kell a témaindító szerint.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Lehet, hogy itt a betű offnak számít?


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Hát legyen.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

Akkor az első szám...


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

... na, mi is legyen...


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 15)

20


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

most olvastam, hogy nem elég csak a hsz- annak értelmesnek is kell lennie,


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

octopus8 írta:


> most olvastam, hogy nem elég csak a hsz- annak értelmesnek is kell lennie,



Azután már csak a 48 órát kell kivárni...


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

azt hiszem addig csak nézelődni fogok a topicoc-ban


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

1.
Víz ellenében nehéz úszni.


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

2.
Néha félek, hogy élek!


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

3.
Nem a szabad száj veszélyes, hanem a csukott fül .


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

4.
El kell távolodni a dolgoktól ahhoz, hogy valóban megértsük őket.


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

5.
Hamarabb eljön az, amitől félsz, mint az, amit remélsz. /P. Syrus/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

6.
Néha az igazi szeretet éppen olyan néma, mint amilyen vak. /Stephen King/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

7.
Benned kell égnie annak, amit lángra akarsz lobbantani másokban! /Szt. Ágoston/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

9.
Soha ne vágd szét, amit ki lehet bogozni! /H. Jackson Brown/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

8.
Kimondani ráérünk .... hallgatni soha! /Hioszi Tatiosz/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

10.
A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom. /P. Syrus/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

11.
A mosoly, melyet küldesz, visszatér Hozzád. /Indiai közm./


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

12.
Felelősséggel tartozol azért, amit megszelíditettél!


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

13.
Ami nem a vágyakról szól, az a vágyakról hallgat.


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

14. 
A könyvnek nem a borítója fontos, hanem a tartalma.


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

15.
Tudod mi a hűség ? Mindig az, amit a másiktól követelünk.


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

16.
Sok elsők lesznek utolsók és sok utolsók elsők. /Máté/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

17.
Adj Nekem hitet, hogy élhessek, cserébe Én örökké éltetlek.


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

18.
Óvakodj a türelmes ember haragjától !


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

19.
Nem Mindenki muzsikus, aki hegedűvel mászkál. /Verdi/


----------



## <Őszike> (2011 Március 15)

20.
... Előlem ne takard el, amit hibának hiszel, mert nyílt sisakkal szemtől-szembe sokkal több leszel!


----------



## jottoci (2011 Március 15)

Nekem is elkelne a segítség


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

A Coca-Colás Napocskán miért van napszemüveg? Mi süt a szemébe?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Ha Superman olyan okos, miért veszi a bugyiját a nadrágjára?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Miért van a citromsavban mesterséges aroma, a mosogatószerben pedig valódi citrom?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Hogy kerülnek a "Fűre lépni tilos!" táblák a gyep közepére?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Ha fürdés után tiszták vagyunk, akkor miért kell kimosni a törülközőt?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Mit teszel, ha látod, hogy egy védett állat eszik egy védett növényt?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

*A munka azoknak való, akik nem tudnak horgászni.*


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

*A szamárfül*

az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Annyira gyötör az álmatlanság, hogy már a munkahelyemen se tudok aludni.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

A férfiak azért alszanak el gyorsan szex után, mert előtte fél éjszakát könyörögnek érte.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Semmit sem lehet befejezni addig, míg nem tesszük meg az elsô lépést.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Ha egy hupikék törpikét fojtogatok, milyen színe lesz?


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

- Az analfabétáknak ugyanúgy ízlik a betűtésztával készült leves? ...


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Négy üzletember elmegy teniszezni. Mikor befejezik, egyikük elmegy fizetni, a többiek pedig elkezdenek társalogni:
- Az én fiam olyan sikeres, hogy a múltkor egy házat vett egy barátjának.
- Az semmi, az én fiamnak olyan jól megy, hogy nemrégiben két Mercedeszt vett az üzlettársának - mondja a másik.
- Az én fiam tőzsdézik, és annyit keresett, hogy egy csomó részvényt adott egy ismerősének ajándékba - kontráz a harmadik.
Közben visszajön a negyedik, kérdik tőle is, hogy mi újság a fiával?
- Ne is mondjátok, az én fiam homokos. Nem vagyok rá büszke, de azért jól boldogul. A múltkor is kapott a barátaitól egy házat, két Mercedeszt és egy csomó részvényt...


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

tanárnő miniszoknyában megy be dolgozatot íratni. Egyszercsak az egyik gyerek odasúgja a padtársának:
- Látom a tanárnő combját!
A tanárnő meghallja:
- Szemtelen kölyök! Menj haza, és 3 napig ne lássalak!
Kicsit később egy másik gyerek is odasúgja a padtársának:
- Látom a tanárnő fenekét!
A tanárnő ezt is meghallja.
- Szégyeld magad! Menj haza, és egy hétig ne gyere iskolába!
Erre Móricka feláll, és elindul az ajtó felé.
- Móricka, Te meg hova mész?
- Tanárnő, én olyat láttam, hogy az idén már nem jövök iskolába!


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Öreg bácsika elmegy az életbiztosítóhoz, hogy szerződést kössön velük, de az ott lévő hölgy megkérdezi:
- Hány éves, bácsika?
- 102 éves vagyok.
- 102?! És a maga korában életbiztosítást akar kötni? Tudja mit? Jöjjön vissza holnap.
- Holnap nem jó. Akkor lesz az apám születésnapja.
- Az apja születésnapja!? Hány éves az apja?
- 139.
- Akkor jöjjön vissza a jövő héten.
- Jövő héten végképp nem jó. Akkor lesz a nagyapám esküvője.
- A nagyapja esküvője!? Hány éves a nagyapja?
- 164.
- És az ő korában meg akar házasodni?


----------



## knsound (2011 Március 15)

Na milyen nős embernek lenni?
- Megfiatalodtam! Mintha újra 15 éves lennék!
- Hogy lehet az?
- A WC-ben cigarettázom, és titokban iszom.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

A kis Zsófika nem túl jeles tanuló, különösen hittanból gyenge. Egyik nap éppen hittanórán ülnek, amikor a tanár feltesz neki egy kérdést:
- Na, Zsófia, meg tudod mondani, ki teremtette a világot?
Zsófika gondterhelten ül a helyén, emlékei között kutat, de nem nagyon talál, amikor a mögötte levő padban Pistike megszúrja egy tűvel.
- Úristen! - ugrik fel Zsófika.
- Kitűnő - mondja elégedetten a tanár. Kicsit később újabb kérdést tesz fel a kislánynak:
- És hogyan hívják a Megváltót, Isten fiát?
Pistike ismét beledöfi a tűt Zsófikába.
- Jézus! - ugrik fel ismét a lány.
- Helyes a válasz - dicséri meg a tanár. - És azt is meg tudod mondani, mit mondott Éva Ádámnak, amikor megszületett a huszonharmadik gyerekük? Pistike ismét megszúrja.
- Ha még egyszer belém döföd azt a micsodát, letépem a tökeidet! - kiáltja a kislány.


----------



## knsound (2011 Március 15)

Mórickás vicc
-Móricka, a te nagypapád mi volt? 
-Tüdőbeteg. 

-Jó, de mit csinált? 
-Köhögött. 

-Hisz abból nem lehet megélni...

-Tudom, bele is halt.


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

Egy idős néni felszáll a buszra, és kérdi a mellette álló fiatalembert:
-Tessék mondani, ez a piros 7-es?
- Nem, ez a makk alsó.


----------



## knsound (2011 Március 15)

Diszkóban: 

- Aztaaa, micsoda bicepsz! Mit szedsz? 

-Belépőt, köcsög ! ! !


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

- Ma leestem egy tízméteres létráról - dicsekszik Jancsika.
- És nem történt semmi bajod? - kérdezi rémülten az anyja.
- Nem. Az első fokán álltam.


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

tukorfurogep


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

[FONT=&quot]Sikeres férfi az, aki többet keres, mint amennyit a felesége el tud[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]költeni. Sikeres nő az, aki talál ilyen férfit. [/FONT]


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

[FONT=&quot]Az első házasság az érzelem diadala az intelligencia felett.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A második házasság a remény diadala a tapasztalat felett.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A harmadik házasság a hülyeség diadala mindenek felett.[/FONT]


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

[FONT=&quot]Az eltörhetetlen játék arra jó, hogy vele a gyerek más játékokat[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]törjön össze. [/FONT]


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

[FONT=&quot]Az esküdtszék tizenkét emberből álló csoport, akiket azért[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]választanak ki, hogy eldöntsék, kinek az ügyvédje a jobb. (Robert[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Frost)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

bla bla


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

még csak ez az első


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

bocsi


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

de most én is irkálok ide


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

mert kell a 20


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

valaki?


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

válasz


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

a 20 lehet egyszerre is?


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)




----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

17


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

:d


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

20 másodperces szabály :-(


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

12315


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

15


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

123


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

14


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Március 15)

én már régóta regisztrált vagyok itt, és régen nem kellett 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

13


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

mos sajnos kell, nekemmég 12


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

11


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

9


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

7


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

6


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

1, pedig most 0-nak kéne jönni


----------



## szilvacska76 (2011 Március 15)

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

[FONT=&quot]500 millió évvel ezelott egy nap csak 20.6 órából állt. [/FONT]


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

[FONT=&quot]A patkányok hosszabb ideig bírják víz nélkül, mint a tevék [/FONT]


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

9


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## Cukibori (2011 Március 15)

hát igen..


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

a


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

b


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

cd


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

ef


----------



## Lisztes01 (2011 Március 15)

Nagyon bejött nekem a tanács


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

11


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

eéfg


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

12


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

nekem is


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

naja


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

124


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

15


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

14


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

13


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

12


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

11


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

9


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

12


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

34


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

13


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

7


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

miaz? ha kint van bent van, ha bent van kint van. ha fent van lent van. ha lent van fent van:


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894512


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

6


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894511


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894510


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

54


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

11


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

wwww


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

na talán meglesz


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

aaaa


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

errrreeeerrrr


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

hajrá!!!!


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

23


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

még 2


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## jochi baráth (2011 Március 15)

ha minden igaz megvan a 20


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

0


----------



## devla93 (2011 Március 15)

^^


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

*Az élet zenéjét a nők adják, akik őszintén, minden feltétel nélkül fogadják magukba a dolgokat, hogy érzéseiken át szebbé alakítsák át azokat.

Richard Wagner
*


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

*"Tanulni, amíg lehet, és élvezni az életet, ahogyan megadatik."*


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

*"Nem félek tőled zord fenevad, mert a szívem tiszta, mint a hegyi patak!"*


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

piros


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

fehér


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

17


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

*„Csak azt tudom irányítani és uralni, aminek tudatában vagyok. Aminek nem
vagyok tudatában, az engem irányít.
A TUDATOSSÁG képessé tesz.”
(Sir John Whitmore)*


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

zöld


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

*"Ha az egészről tudok valami lényegeset, akkor nem kell rettegnem attól, hogy a részleteket mégsem tudtam jól"*


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894509


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

március 15


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

*"Az élőlények tudatába beoltott eszmék idővel kivirágzanak, és egész kultúrák alapját képezik."*


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

152


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Petőfi Sándor


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

még sok kell


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Nemzeti ünnep


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

de lassan a felénél tartok


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Ezzel el is jutottam idáig.


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

díszmagyar


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

csak így tovább


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

elfogytak az idézetek?


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

ínemzeti együttműködés


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

még egy pár kell


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

í nélkül


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

még van egy pár előkereshetem őket ha az jobb  ?


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Nemzeti Dall


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894508


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Ha esküszik a nő, hogy hű s igaz,
Hiszek neki, bár tudom, hazudik:
Tartson gyereknek, ki nem sejti az
Élet s a világ finom cseleit.


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Ifjúnak vél - vélem hiún - noha
Tudja, hogy delem mögöttem maradt,
S hiszem, bambán, hogy szent álnok szava:
Így öljük duplán az egy igazat.


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Talpra, magyar


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Mért nem vallja be, hogy csak ámít engem?
S mért nem mondom én, hogy öreg...


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Mire gyúrsz?


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Hogy ő tied, nemcsak azt fájlalom,
Pedig megmondhatom, nagyon szerettem;
Hogy te övé, az a fő-bánatom,
Az szúrt sokkal mélyebbre a szívemben.


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

beilleszekdési zavar


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Drága kínzóim, eképp mentegetlek: -
Te szereted, tudván, szeretem én is;
S a lány szintúgy csak kedvemért gyötör meg,
Barátom csókját tűrve, mely enyém is.


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

Elvesztlek? A nő kapja veszteségem.
Őt vesztettem? Barátom lelte meg!
Egymást nyerik, ha pusztul dupla tétem,
S ők értem rakják rám keresztemet:


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

rosszul illesztettem be a 'k'-t


----------



## Khairon12 (2011 Március 15)

De ez gyönyör: barátom velem egy;
Bús kéj! a lány így csak engem szeret.


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

yo-ho-ho, yo-ho-ho


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

meg egy üveg rum


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

meg még három


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Festéktüsszentő Hapci Benő


----------



## KrapuLao (2011 Március 15)

Órarugó Gerincű Felpattanó


----------



## amanda0106 (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék tag lenni és szivesen hozzászólnék akármilyen témához is. Csak nem mindig egyértelmű nekem még ez az oldal.De igyekszem majd.


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894507


----------



## ruser (2011 Március 15)

4568971232457894506


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

hi


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

123


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

a


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

b


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

c


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

d


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

7


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

112


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

32


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

dsd


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

123


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

trer


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

g


----------



## zd82 (2011 Március 15)

re


----------



## adazsotya (2011 Március 15)

Szevasz ez egy hozzászólás,


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

valahányadik


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

6


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

7


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

8


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

9


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

10


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

11


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

12


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

13


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

14


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

15


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

16


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

17


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

18


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

19


----------



## IldiH (2011 Március 16)

20


----------



## petri01 (2011 Március 16)

értem


----------



## petri01 (2011 Március 16)

tegnap


----------



## zsénéni (2011 Március 16)

köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 16)

nem is tudom hanyadik ez


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 16)

na ezek szerint a 4. volt


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 16)

akkor ez a 6.


----------



## zsokua (2011 Március 16)

sziasztok


----------



## zsokua (2011 Március 16)




----------



## zsokua (2011 Március 16)

20 kisse soknak tunik igy elore...


----------



## zsokua (2011 Március 16)

Whatever your mind says is real, isn't. Whatever your mind says it's not real, it is. Never mind.


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

mennyit kell dolgozni...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

azért, hogy...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

elindulhassunk


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

egy általunk


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

kiválasztott irányba...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

ám ez a munka


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

örömmel teli lehet,...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

és energiát szabadít fel, ...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

amely újabb tettre késztet


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

Mizújs?


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

Igen...


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

én is...


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

hozzászólásokat gyűjtök


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

...hogy haladok?


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

...jól?


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

már van 7...


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

8


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

9


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

10


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

Minek ez a 20 hozzászólás ?


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

11


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

hát ez az...


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

minek?


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

én sem értem...


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

de már 15


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

16


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

17


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

18


----------



## slycugel2000 (2011 Március 16)

és az uccsó!!!


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

17?


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

18


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

egy hiján 20...


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

20 :d


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

Még mindig irja,hogy 20 szükséges  Egy könyvet akarok letölteni 

22 hozzászolásom van, kb 2 hete regeltem és mégsem engedi,hogy letöltsem azt a könyvet,amelyiket akarom


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

Hajrá egy


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

és kettő


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

s a hárem!


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

valamint a 4


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

Tárkonyos pulykaraguuuu


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

Jókai báblevesssss


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

Anyámasszony katonája


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

Elképzelhetetlen, hogy elolvassa ezeket valaki is


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

Bendegúúúúz a bakterházból


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

alig várom, hogy meg legyen a 20


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

delegfeljebb 7


----------



## Deeno (2011 Március 16)

vagy 6 netán


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

helló


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

ez van


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

abd


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

j,hf


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

mnbmng


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

cső


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

nahát de jó


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

szóval csak irjak irjak?


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

tetszik h ide lehet irni


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

az én kutyám is rossz!


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

mindenki!


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

dejo


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

ami jo


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

az jo lenne.


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

mert is


----------



## fifuska19 (2011 Március 16)

ljg


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

nahát


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

hmm


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

dejo lesz


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

ha vége lesz


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

már


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

egyszer


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

már csak 2


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

és vége


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

már mindennek


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

Mit sajnos nem?


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

na akkor legyen ez 2


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

legyen ez 3


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

legyen ez 4


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

legyen ez 5


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

hét, érik a meggy


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

nyolc csipke bokor vessző


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

kilenc nem tudom mit


----------



## sznezsa (2011 Március 16)

22


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

10 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

11 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

12 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

13 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

14 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

15 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

16 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

17 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

18 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

19 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

20 rigó fent a fán


----------



## bruzak (2011 Március 16)

21 a ráadás


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

egy


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

és kettő


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

és három


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)




----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)




----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

7


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

éés 8


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

9


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

már a felénél tartok


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

11


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

egy tucat


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

13


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

kétszer hét


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

már mindjárt


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

na még egy kicsit


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

ééééés


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

ééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééés


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

na még egyet


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)

és 20


----------



## encsi0929 (2011 Március 16)




----------



## george21 (2011 Március 16)




----------



## george21 (2011 Március 16)

2


----------



## george21 (2011 Március 16)

4


----------



## george21 (2011 Március 16)

5


----------



## george21 (2011 Március 16)

:d


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

1


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

a


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

bsssssss


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

fhggfh


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*a*

a


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*b*

b


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*c*

c


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

él


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

d


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*e*

e


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

áőé


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*f*

f


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*g*

g


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*h*

h


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

élp


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*i*

i


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

asdfew


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*j*

j


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

ddfd


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

aaa


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

vvvv


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*k*

k


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

hhh


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*l*

l


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

hhzz


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*m*

m


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

ss


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

ww


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

gg


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

éé


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

j


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 16)

d


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

g


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

*n*

n


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

*o*

o


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

*p*

p


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

q


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

r


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

s


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 17)

t


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

e


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

bocsika de szeretnek en is minel hamarabb 20 uzenetet kuldeni


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

erdeklodesi korom a gyongyfuzes


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

es ha tudtok segiteni egy par mintaval megkoszonnem


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

a


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

7


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

8


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

9


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

b


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

11


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

n


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Billy: Eddig istenien megy, nem? Na jó, csak úgy mondtam.


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Buddy: Kuss!


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Pukie: Főnök! Szabad kérdeznem valamit?


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Buddy: De csak ha fontos!


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Pukie: Mikor vehetjük már le ezt a vacakot, nem látok semmit.


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Buddy: Hát én se! Azt mégse nyafogok. Tudod, hogy szól a harmadik törvény?


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Pukie: Én csak a hatodikat tudom. A jó gengszter paráználkodik.


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Buddy: De nem szolgálatban! A harmadik törvény, a jó gengszter mindig álcázza magát.


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Mr. Teufel: A beosztott szeresse főnökét. Ez cégünk egyik alapelve.


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Március 17)

Mr. Teufel: Na gyerünk Safranek, ne tetesse magát hülyébbnek mint amilyen.


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

elj a manak


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

Az elet egy jatek csak megkell tanulni jatszanni benne!


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

na meg 3


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

mostmar csak 2


----------



## leda31 (2011 Március 17)

utolsooooooooo Eljen!


----------



## adrafeh (2011 Március 17)

k


----------



## adrafeh (2011 Március 17)

Lassan megvan a 20


----------



## adrafeh (2011 Március 17)

19


----------



## adrafeh (2011 Március 17)

20 !!!!!!  Nagyon köszönöm!!!


----------



## adrafeh (2011 Március 17)

Bónusz!!


----------



## adrafeh (2011 Március 17)

Még egy..


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

Emlékszem, oviban (pedig az jó régen volt) egy mesejátékot úgy adtunk elő, hogy épp ilyen fejdíszünk volt, én búzavirág voltam. Szép emlék...


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

Uppsz, bocsánat, ez rosszul sikerült, még új vagyok, szerettem volna beszúrni az üzenetet a Kiskakasos üzenethez, a jelmezrajzokhoz.


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

Makadi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom tud-e valaki segíteni?Mazsola,kis vakond és kockás fülű nyúl szabásmintát keresek.
> A segítségeket előre is köszönöm!
> ...



Szia,
még új vagyok itt, sajnos még nem nézhetem meg a csatolt dolgokat, de már nagyon kiváncsi vagyok rá, de amiért írok: ismered, vagyis ismeritek itt a meska.hu oldalt? Ott láttam horgolt, gyurmázott, applikált vakondot, és más mesefigurát is.


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

csend írta:


> szervusztok!
> Tegnap készült ez a kis Fáni babaköszöntő gyanánt. Puha polár az egész. Köszönöm az inspirációkat nektek



Ez nagyon édes, biztosan örülni fog az új gazdája.


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

Én ia imádok varrni, a táska a mániám, de minden más is jöhet.


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

És a dolog fertőző:


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

a nagylányom (9 éves) már mellémül néha, sőt...


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

együtt varrtunk egy kutyust, amit ő tervezett.


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

Utána a középső állt elő a saját kívánságával:


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

ördögöt kért, ami épp neki való


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

de ő még nem varrta, csak megrajzolta a kedvencét


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

végül jött a legkisebb, aki fiú, így hát...


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

ő persze autót kért polárból!


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

az is elkészült, bár ebben és se voltam biztos előtte ))


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

most visszatérek a táskáimhoz


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

egy iskolatáskát varrok éppen, nagyobbacska, vagány nőszemélynek,


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

de úgy hallottam, szép táskák vannak ide is feltöltve


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

arra hajtok, hogy megnézhessem őket is,


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

kicsit szigorúak a forumhasználat szabályai, ez a 19.


----------



## fruskacsa (2011 Március 17)

ez az utolsó üzi, hogy képeket nézegethessek, de azt hiszem, még 2 napot várnom is kell.


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

Oké


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

MégOKÉbb


----------



## BEPiros (2011 Március 17)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!
Alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom...
Piros


----------



## BEPiros (2011 Március 17)

*2*

2


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

Köszönöm!


----------



## BEPiros (2011 Március 17)

*3*

3


----------



## BEPiros (2011 Március 17)

*4*

4


----------



## BEPiros (2011 Március 17)

*5*

:0: 5


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

2


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

12


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

a


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

b


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

c


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

d


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

Üdvözlet


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

mindenkinek


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

a


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

13


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

14


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

15


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

16


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

17


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

18


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

19


----------



## gan70 (2011 Március 17)

20


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

esik az eső


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

napugarat mindenkinek


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

iddqd


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Az emberek kis csoportja körül sorra zuhantak a földre a félig ember, félig állat szörnyetegek.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Vonaglottak, a hajukat tépték, az arcukat karmolták. Mindegyik, kivétel nélkül.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

A földet, a levegőt harapták. És csak üvöltöttek, üvöltöttek, üvöltöttek.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Rand ekkor nézett csak a Myrddraalra. Az Enyész még mindig egyenes háttal ült vadul táncoló lova nyergében, fekete kardjával még most is csapkodott.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

De nem volt feje.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Alkonyatig nem hal meg! - ordította túl Thom két mély, kapkodó lélegzetvétel között a szűnni nem akaró üvöltést.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

- Nem teljesen! Legalábbis azt hallottam!


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

- Gyertek már! - kiáltotta mérgesen Lan.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Az őrző időközben már össze is szedte Moiraine-t meg a másik két nőt, és már félúton jártak a következő domb teteje felé.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

- Nem csak ennyien vannak!


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

- És valóban, a földön fetrengő trallokok vonyításán keresztül újból felhangzott a kürtök gyászos hangja, keletre, nyugatra és délre.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

A sárkánybérc


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

A palota még meg-megrázkódott néha, ahogy a föld újra és újra megrezzent, mintegy emlékezetből.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Mintha legszívesebben megtagadná a történteket.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

A falak repedésein beszűrődő fénysugarakban csillogtak a néhol még most is szállongó por szemcséi.


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Minden felületet égésnyomok csúfítottak, padlót, plafont, falakat egyaránt. A


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

idézetek vége


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

13


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

kiss


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

15


----------



## Deny13 (2011 Március 17)

Köszönet a fórum létrehozásáért.


----------



## Deny13 (2011 Március 17)

Nem vagyok egy nagy fórumozó, sőt..eddig soha nem is voltam fent sehol.


----------



## Elvis88 (2011 Március 17)

este karaoke buli, félek...


----------



## Deny13 (2011 Március 17)

Itt viszont annyi érdekes és hasznos téma van, hogy most már így szinte cikinek érzem, hogy a és b betűket írjak, csak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

16


----------



## Elvis88 (2011 Március 17)

aki Győrben járna ma esetleg az nyugodtan lessen be énekelni egyet hozzám


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

16


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

17


----------



## Elvis88 (2011 Március 17)

ha megvan 20 hozzászólásom és több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, akkor miért nem tudok még letölteni?:S


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 17)

még egy értelmetlen hozzászólás..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 17)

Elvis88 írta:


> ha megvan 20 hozzászólásom és több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, akkor miért nem tudok még letölteni?:S


 Ez jó kérdés.. engem is érdekelne


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

19


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 17)

mrperfect írta:


> Ez jó kérdés.. engem is érdekelne


 
Már csak azért is mert egyenlőre én is a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésére hajtok


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

20


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 17)

később azért remélhetőleg értelmes hozzászólásokkal is gazdagíthatom ezt a közösséget...


----------



## hrsny (2011 Március 17)

Ez a biztos


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

a


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

b


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

2


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

4


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

5


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

6


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

7


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

8


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

9


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

10


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

11


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

lenne 1


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

kérdésem


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

ennek a


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

20


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

12


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

hozzászólásos


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

13


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

(hé, félbeszakítottak  )


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

14


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

dolognak


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

15


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

mi az értelme??


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

16


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

Fejtsd meg a titkos kódot, ami most fog következni!


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

17


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

18


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

4


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

:d 19


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

1 -


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

20


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

5


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Sziasztok.


----------



## korsikaa (2011 Március 17)

na csak megvan már remélem ez a fránya 20 hozzászólás.....


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

6


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Nekem még 19


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

ó, elrontottam, a 6 helyett 9 kellett volna


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Már csak 18


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

2


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

húzzunk bele, blackhat


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

6.......


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

17


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Jaj, de sok van még


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

hehe, húzzunk bele senorita


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

14


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Ki találta ki ezt a 20 hozzászólást 
köszi blackhat


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

nekem vége 
már csak 2 nap és le is szedhetem, ami kell -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Te honnan írsz?


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

nekem hál istennek megvan a2 nap


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

nem tudom, de az egy másik rejtély, hogy ennek mi az értelme???


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

10


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

az az értelmes, hogy 2 idegen ember elkezd beszélgetni egymással, mint pl. mi?


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

mármint azt nem tudom, hogy ki találta ki..


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

8


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

7


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

6


----------



## blackhat (2011 Március 17)

hehe, lehet... am Budapesti vagyok


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

5


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

4


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

2


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Megvan. hurrá


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Yes


----------



## senorita.81 (2011 Március 17)

Hát csak nem engedi, hogy letöltsek, pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 2 nap reg. is. nem értem egyszerűen.


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

*20 szó*

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

*20 szó újból*

hétfő kedd szerda csütörtök jó szép hideg forró eső nap hold este reggel délbe délelőtt lámpa és nem értem, hogy ezt miért kell csinálni?


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

*20 szó*

reggel


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

délbe


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

miért


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

kell


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

ez


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

én


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

te


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

ök


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

tavasz


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

nyár


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

ösz


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

tél


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

kutya


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

macska


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

madár


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

csiga


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

mobil


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

köszönöm


----------



## Zita Imréné (2011 Március 17)

Hurrá sikerült a 20 SZÓ!!!!


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

*hozzászólás...*

Hát ennyi?..Rengeteg szót kell írnod,és akkor ha meg van a 20 akkor okés vagy?


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

persze


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

*?*

ha


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

minden


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

szót


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

külön küldessz el,


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

és nincs senki aki megköszönje?-miért is?-akkor elég türelmesnek kell lenned ahhoz.,


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

hogy végigírj 20 üzit,,,,


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

végül is magaddal levelezel,mert nincs itt senki....


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

*Hát jóccakát,majd holnap folytatom?!...*


----------



## Mamminkó (2011 Március 17)

Ez nagyon jó...


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Hogy mi az autósport?


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Játék a veszéllyel,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

küzdelem az idővel


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

rutin és improvizáció,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

ember és gép próbája,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

lemondás és szenvedés,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

megújulás és tragédia,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

és...


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

pénz,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

pénz...


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Az elektromos térerősség SI-egysége volt per méter


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

a mágneses indukció SI-egysége a tesla,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

de gyakran weber per négyzetméter alakban adják meg.


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Ha a vizsgált pontban mindkét erőtér fellép,


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

akkor az erő kifejezését az F=Q(E+v×B)


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Lorentz törvény adja meg.


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Ennek alapján határozhatjuk meg


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

az adott elektromágneses térben mozgó m tömegű és Q töltésű test pályáját.


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Hajrá Veszprém!


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Hajrá Győr!


----------



## gergelygreat (2011 Március 17)

Hajrá Szeged!


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

Én is megszerezném már szerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

de még elég sok van hátra


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

remélem gyorsan összegyűlik


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

Állandó tag szeretnék már lenni


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

Jó hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

sok időt fogok én itt eltölteni


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

örülök ,hogy végre jön a tavasz


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

csicseregnek a madarak


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

nyílnak a virágok


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

jó meleg lesz


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

és sokat kint lehet lenni a szabad levegőn


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

már csak 5 hozzászólás kell


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

4


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

2


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 17)

kész


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

na akkor én is megkezdem a visszaszámlálást


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

mivel pillanatnyilag jobb nem jut eszembe


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

és még így is csak 7-nél tartok..


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 18)

cc


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

nem is olyan egyszerű összeszedni azt a 20 hozzászólást..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

már persze ha nem csak betüket vagy számokat akar írni az ember..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

egyenlőre még én elkerültem ezt..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

persze lehet, hoyg végül én is erre kényszerülök


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

na jó már nem sok van hátra..


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 18)

c4


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

milyen nehéz is az, ha a semmiről kell írni


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

azért én még próbálkozom..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

hátha sikerül..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

drukkoljatok!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

mindjárt sikerül..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

van itt valaki akivel lehet beszélgetni?


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

ha nincs akkor kénytelen leszek magammal beszélgetni


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

pedig nem is vagyok skizofrén


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

a hangok is megmondták..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

hopp közben megan a 20..


----------



## mrperfect (2011 Március 18)

észre se vettem..


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 18)

7c


----------



## volvo75 (2011 Március 18)

Sűrgős egítségre lenne szükségem! esetleg ha valakinek megvan a pénzügypolitika könyve (Lentner Csaba) azt kérem vegye fel velem a kapcsolatot
Előre is köszi
Szép napot


----------



## volvo75 (2011 Március 18)

mrperfect írta:


> van itt valaki akivel lehet beszélgetni?



Hello velem lehet


----------



## volvo75 (2011 Március 18)

volvo75 írta:


> Hello velem lehet



 Ezekszerint nem vagyok elég jó beszélgető partner
Így hamar rosszabb lesz a skizofrén kór


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

már van 24 üzenetem,


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

*20 hozzászólás*

Össze kell szedni 20-at.

Íme az első


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

A második...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

Third...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

Vierte...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

Ötödik...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

szósta


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

seventh


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

achte.


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

9.


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

10.


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

A felén túl...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

Még mindig írhatok néhány üzenetet....


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

hogy lehetőséget kapjak arra...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

hogy a mások által...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

feltett dolgok...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

tartalmához...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

hozzáférhessek!


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

10, 9, 8...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

7, 6, 5, 4...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

3, 2, 1...


----------



## nau01 (2011 Március 18)

0! (Már túl is teljesítettem a dolgot!!!


----------



## nybella (2011 Március 18)

szia bárki legyél is köszöntelek
valóban nehezen értem meg aszabályokat
1234


----------



## nybella (2011 Március 18)

20 19 18 17


----------



## nybella (2011 Március 18)

1212


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

hosszú hideg tél volt, nem bánnám ha vége lenne!


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

most is napok óta esik az eső, jó lenne ha végre sütne a nap.


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Gratulálok,


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Neked már sikerült


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

most mondta a tv hogy még hó is lesz a hét végén, hát nagyon várom!


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Én még csak most kezdtem


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Igaz, hogy egy kicsit régen regiztem...


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

2006-ban))


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

De aztán 2008-ban ismét beléptem)


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

És végül most is


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Szóval a gyorsaság nem az erősségem))


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

A lényeg, hogy előbb-utóbb összejön a 20


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

A keresőkben sokszor ráakadtam erre az oldalra


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

csak nem tudtam, hogy hogyan lehet egyszerűen bekerülni.


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

x év után rájöttem, hogy ez nem lesz gyors))


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Erre mondják, hogy


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

lassú víz,


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

partot mos, vagy


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

lassan járj,


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

és biztos, hogy elkésel((


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Úgy látom, hogy lassan elérem a


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Célt


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Ha jól számolok, akkor meg is vagyok)


----------



## szilva72 (2011 Március 18)

Kívánok Nektek is sok sikert))


----------



## fedesa (2011 Március 18)

Segítene valaki, hogy hol találom meg az eddigi hozzászólásaim számát?


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 18)

szerintem tökéletes, szép a nyelv visszaadása


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

Ez jó kérdés.


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

45856


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

3815


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

3814


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Azon gondolkozom, hogy vajon mi értelme ennek a szabálynak. Írjak 20 hozzászólást a semmiről?


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Itt oldalt írják, hogy "üzenet". +egy szám. Az lesz az.


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

fedesa írta:


> Segítene valaki, hogy hol találom meg az eddigi hozzászólásaim számát?


19 hozzászólásod van, fedesa. well done.


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Zucera írta:


> Azon gondolkozom, hogy vajon mi értelme ennek a szabálynak. Írjak 20 hozzászólást a semmiről?


Kezdem érteni a csíziót. Hogy tanuljam meg használni?


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Zucera írta:


> Kezdem érteni a csíziót. Hogy tanuljam meg használni?


A húsz azért kicsit túlzás.


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

aj


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

jaj, jaj


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

beragadt a


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

fogamba a


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

mackósajt


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

papírja.


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Milyen kín ez,


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

amíg


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

kiszedem.


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Fogorvosom


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

szadista


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

hajlamait


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

kihozta a


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

csütörtöki


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

viszontlátás.


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Szeret bántani. Ő tudja, hogy miért. Megtorolja vajon a tizenöt évvel ezelőtti sérelmeit?


----------



## Zucera (2011 Március 18)

Ismét meg kell, hogy sanyargassam őt.


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

A barátok olyanok, mint a csillagok. Nem mindig látjuk őket, de tudnunk kell, hogy léteznek.


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

Van egy barátom, végzetesen más,


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

És végzetesen mégis egy velem,


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

Barátságunkban épp ez a varázs.


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

Én benne élem égig magam,


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

Ő bennem álmodja magát égig.


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

Ha találkozunk egy más csillagon,


----------



## Beusk (2011 Március 18)

Szerepeinket talán kicserélik. /Reményik Sándor/ remélem tetszett nektek ez a kis vers/idézet


----------



## IKRESANYA (2011 Március 18)

*2.*

3 gyermekem van


----------



## IKRESANYA (2011 Március 18)

1 Boglárka 8 éves


----------



## IKRESANYA (2011 Március 18)

2-3 Sára és Boldizsár , ők 3 évesek


----------



## IKRESANYA (2011 Március 18)

4. üzenet


----------



## IKRESANYA (2011 Március 18)

végre péntek


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

Kell az óravázlat!


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

Sürgősen!


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

ez a 20 hozzászólás egy hülyeség!


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

Akkor hát menjen...


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

1*2=2


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*2=4


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*3=6


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

szemek?


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

3an vannak nálunk


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

cukor csibészek


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

+2 törpehörcsög


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

+3 malac,a tengeri féléből


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

a malacok a kertben szabadon élnek


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

csodás,hogy nem szöknek meg


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

volt 2 tekink is,de azok megléptek


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

pedig jó volt a kerti tó


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

szerintük jobb a kanális-állítólag a szomszéd látta őket dagonyázni az említett helyen


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

kár értük


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

szóval megléptek


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

most ajánlottak megint 2-őt,úgy fogadom be azokat a jószágokat,akiket megunt a gazda v, esetleg gáz van velük


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*4=8


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Szép estét kívánok!


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*5=10


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Még tizenkilencszer!


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

szóval izgulok,nehogy ők is lelépjenek


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Már csak tizennyolszor...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

A tizenhetedik jön!


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

esik


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

A tizenhat a legszebb leánykor...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Tizenöt márciusban zászlóbontó...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

zöldül a fű,csak tavasz lesz végre


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Tizennégy háborús év volt...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

ideje


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Tizenhárom végből varrta az anyám...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

a golf a legjobb fű,de itthon július végére állandó öntözés mellett is kiszárad


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Tizenkét hónap az erdőn - magyar film...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Tizenegyes, ha rúgják, védhetetlen...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

*sajna*


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Tíz , kerek szám...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

_Legyen idén barack_


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

de minimum 2 alma a fáimon...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Kilenc, kis ferenc kedvence...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Nyolc nekem is...


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*6=12


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Hét még ...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

jó volna egy póniló


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Hatodszor...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

öt .


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)




----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Még négy...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Már csak három...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Kettő , és...


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Itt az egy...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

de hosszú 48 óra


----------



## darabos59 (2011 Március 18)

Ez a nulladik...


----------



## stfeco (2011 Március 18)

pejre várok,meg akarom mutatni a fiaimnak


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*6=12


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*7=14


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*8=16


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*9=18


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*10=20


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*11=22


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*12=24


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*13=26


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*14=28


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

2*15=30


----------



## Biba7 (2011 Március 18)

Bocsi, remélem lesz lehetőségem értelmesebb hozzászólásokat is írnom!


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

*Lehet, hogy valójában nem a Kr.u. 21. , hanem a 18. században élünk?*


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Az ókor és a reneszánsz között a történészek közel 300 évvel többet tartanak számon az időrendben.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Jézus születéséhez viszonyítva ma nem a 21., hanem egyenesen a 18. Században élünk, talán éppen kr. Után1699-et írunk. Három kitalált évszázad a történelemben – hogyan lehetne őket fellelni?


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Nos, a koraközépkor a legsötétebb, vagyis a napnyugati történelem legismeretlenebb szakaszaként ismert.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Az ottani lelethelyzetet és a felmerült kérdések tömkelegét tekintve feltevésünket alaposan kihegyezhetjük: A kitalált idő – az eddigi adatok alapján – 614 és 911 között van.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Ez a kor és a hozzá rendelt események soha nem történtek meg. Ezeket valamikor belopták az időszámításunkba, ezért ez a korszak teljesen üres


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Azon építményekről és leletekről, amelyeket a kitalált korszakhoz kapcsolnak, csak később íródtak meg a beszámolók.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Ezernyi kérdés vetődik fel ezzel kapcsolatban.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Két egymáshoz legközelebbi így hangzott: Miért nem jöttek rá mások ilyen sokáig? A másik: Ha már ilyen nagy horderejű feltevést megfogalmazunk, seregnyi gyötrő kérdést is meg kellene válaszolni. Van-e egyáltalán az idevágó kutatásnak ilyen sok megoldatlan kérdése?


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Az első kérdésre rögtön van válasz: Az időtengely és a keresztény naptár annyira magától értetődő, hogy senkinek sem jutott eszébe ezt a kérdést feltenni.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Emellett egyik sem isteni ajándék, hanem csak hibákra érzékeny számítási eredmény.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Amint a legkülönbözőbb szakterületek későókori és koraközépkori irodalmát tanulmányoztuk, tömegével találkoztunk kutatási kérdésekkel, ugyanakkor nem tapasztaltunk ilyen irányú probléma tudatosítását.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Az időrendben hívő kutatók csak rövid ideig csodálkoznak, magukat összhangban állónak tekintik a társtudományokkal és zavartalanul tudnak tovább dolgozni.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Ez érvényes a régészekre éppúgy, mint történészekre, helytörténészekre, érmeszakértőkre, településeket kutató régészekre és C14-es és a fás évgyűrűvizsgálatokkal dolgozó kormeghatározókra, kerámialeletek szakértőire és egyháztörténészekre, Bizánc- és iszlámkutatókra.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Mi azonban a kérdéseket kérdésekként fogtuk fel és azokat a kitalált idő feltevésének viszonyában vizsgáltuk, miközben Izlandtól Indiáig minden hasonlóságra figyelmet fordítottunk.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

A felmerült kutatási kérdések tárházából itt most csak hat példát szeretnénk röviden bemutatni.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

A párszik – akik tűzimádók, illetve Zarathustra követői, akiknek egy része Iránból Indiába menekült – vitatják saját időrendjüket.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Amikor a 18. században követek érkeztek Iránból Indiába vallási újraegyesítésük céljából, közölték az indiai párszikkal, hogy hazulról történt menekülésük óta időszámításukban 300 évet tévednek; a lexikonok is tévesen adják a menekülés idejét hol a 7., hol a 10. századra helyezve (Topper 3/94).


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

Itt az utólag betoldott 300 kitalált év közvetlenül megmutatkozott.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

A zsidó történelem a keresztény Európában sötét zónákat és a folyamatosság megszakadásait mutatja ki, amelyeket ott is sötét kornak neveznek.


----------



## petolaszlo (2011 Március 18)

202020


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

hód és kacsa!
(filmbeli idézet, remélem jókedvre derül, aki felismeri)


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

az idő mérése vagy a nyelvek fejlődése egyaránt nagy rendezetlenséget mutat, ha az elmúlt korokat tekintjük


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

lehet, hogy nem több száz év lett betoldva, hanem pusztán rosszul illeszkedtek egymáshoz a különféle információk?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

lehetséges volna, hogy az ember elronthatja saját korában az események rögzítését?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

a magyar történetírás nagyjai is képtelenek megegyező dolgokat állítani sok témában


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

Kézai a XIII. században vajon nem tudhatott-e többet annál, mint Thuróczy a XV. században?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

mi módosította Thuróczy korában a korábbi események leírását?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

s mi nem módosíthatta Kézai emlékeit?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

megtudhatjuk-e valaha, kik voltak a magyarok és ki voltak az avarok?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

hogy volt-e honfoglalás a IX. század előtt?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

vajon valóban érkeztek-e elődeink már a VII. században?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

esetleg igaz az időcsúszás (-csúsztatás) elmélete, és ez a két honfoglalás igazából mégis egyet takar?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

számít-e valamit, hogy genetikailag ma kihez állunk a legközelebb?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

hihetünk letűnt korok emlékeinek?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

ha nem tudnánk, hogy a török hódoltság alatt elpusztult korabeli művészetünk zöme, nem feltételezhetnénk-e, hogy csupán elmaradott, barbár nép voltunk előtte?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

mikor pusztulhatott el hát az Alexandriai könyvtár?


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

*Egy nő egy állatkereskedőhöz fordul segítségért:
- Az utóbbi 2 hétben négyszer is betörtek hozzánk, házőrző kutyát szeretnék!
- Óriási szerencséje van asszonyom. Van egy szuper kutyánk. - És előhoz egy macskanagyságú ebet.
- Ez lenne az??
- Megmutatom, figyelje mit tud! Harci kutya, a garázsajtó!!
- HRRRR...
Garázsajtóból forgács...
- Harci kutya, a kőkerítés!!
- HRRRR...
Kőkerítésből sitt...
Viszi haza az asszony a kutyát, otthon a férje nézegeti:
- Mi ez az izé?
- Ez egy harci kutya!
- Harci kutya, a tököm...
- HRRRRR..*


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Az öreg székely ül a kapuja előtt a padon és össze-vissza van hugyozva. A szomszéd kérdőre vonja, hogy mi történt:
- Mit csináltál magaddal Józsi? Nem szégyenled magadat??!!
Mire a székely:
- Na-na komám, na-na!! Tegnap ő nem állt fel nekem, ma meg én nem álltam fel neki!!!!!!


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Az igazgató reggel benyit az egyik irodájába és látja, hogy az egyik alkalmazott a titkárnőjével csókolózik. Megdöbbenve rákiált:
- Béla, hát ezért fizetem én magát?
- Nem, igazgató úr, ezt ingyen csinálom.


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

Diocletianus ostroma során? Vagy tényleg a korábban muszlimellenes kalifa által vezetett muszlimok pusztították el?


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Két rendőr anyagi gondokkal küzd, ezért végső kétségbeesésükben elhatározzák, hogy kirabolnak egy bankot. Így is tesznek, két zsákot sikerül elrabolniuk. Egyikük fogja az egyik zsákot, másik a másikat, és különválnak.
A rablás után egy évvel ismét találkoznak.
- A te zsákodban mi volt? - kérdi az egyik.
- 40 millió forint. Vettem is rajta egy házat, meg egy új autót. És a tiédben?
- Öregem, nekem nagy pechem volt. Az enyémben csekkek voltak, úgyhogy kölcsönt kellett felvennem, hogy mindet be tudjam fizetni.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- A feleségem nagyon fél a víztől.
- Igen? Miből gondolod?
- Tegnap, mikor hazamentem, benyitottam a fürdőszobába, hát látom, hogy az asszony egy biztonsági őrrel ül a kádban.


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

Diocles-Dioclatianus biztosan nem Marcus Aurelius írásaival élt és halt.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Peti új esernyőt vesz, és fél, hogy ellopják. Ezért egy cédulát tesz rá a ruhatárban:
"Ez az esernyő a középsúlyú ökölvívó bajnoké, aki három perc múlva visszajön."
Mikor indul haza, az esernyő helyén csak egy cédulát talál, amin ez áll:
"Az esernyőt a hosszútávfutó bajnok vitte el, aki soha nem jön vissza."


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Nyuszika találkozik az erdőben a medvével és így szól:
- Képzeld medve. Tegnap találkoztam a diszkóban a rókalánnyal. Az egész estét végigtáncoltuk és miután hazakísértem, bevitt a hálószobájába és azt mondta: -"Nyuszikám, mindenem a tiéd!".
Medve hallod, ha ott lettél volna, még a hűtőt is el tudtuk volna hozni!


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

EZ az esernyős vicc tényleg elég vicces volt.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Piroska megy az erdőben, de út közben eltörik a kerékpárja. Arra megy a farkas.
- Miért sírsz Piroska.
- Jaj, farkas, ne is kérdezd, eltörött a kerékpárom.
- Én szívesen meghegesztem, csak add ide érte a kalácsot, meg a bort!
Piroska már nagyon igyekszik, ezért jobb híján beleegyezik. Mikor kész, megy tovább a nagymamájához. Mikor beér, látja, hogy a nagymamája nagyon furcsán néz ki. Meg is kérdi:
- Nagymama! Mért ilyen nagy a füled?
- Azért, hogy jobban halljalak!
- És mért ilyen nagy az orrod?
- Azért, hogy jobban érezzem az illatod!
- És mért ilyen piros a szemed?
- Mert pajzs nélkül hegesztettem.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Köszi


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

Na de ez a nyuszikás?


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

Két gipsz köt a falon.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

A zsidó gyerek állandóan rossz jegyeket hoz haza az iskolából, az apja megfenyegeti:
 - Ha ilyen rosszul tanulsz, akkor beíratlak egy keresztény iskolába!
A gyerek csak nem tanul jobban, ezért beíratják a másik iskolába. Ettől kezdve állandóan csak ötösöket hoz. Az apja meg is kérdi:
- A zsidó iskolában rossz tanuló voltál. Mi történt?
- Jaj, ne is kérdezd apa! Megyek az iskolába, az iskola előtt ott egy ember, keresztre feszítve. Bemegyek a kapun, szinten ott egy ember keresztre feszítve. Bemegyek az osztályba, a katedra felett szinten ott egy ember keresztre feszítve! Te apa, ezek nem viccelnek!


----------



## Sourgarmonam (2011 Március 18)

Jó8


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Az idősek otthonában csigaszedő versenyt rendeznek. A verseny végén összeszámolják, ki mennyit gyűjtött.
- Józsi bácsi mennyit szedett?
- Én húszat.
- És Béla bácsi?
- Én tizenhatot.
- Hát maga, Pista bácsi, hány csigát gyűjtött?
- Én egyet se.
- Hogy-hogy?
- Mire lehajoltam volna, a csiga, huss, elillant.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Egy ember fölkeres egy válóperes ügyvédet, és kéri, hogy segítsen neki diszkréten elválni a feleségétől.
- Természetesen vállalom - mondja az ügyvéd -, de azért árulja el nekem, mit ért diszkrét lebonyolítás alatt?
- Azt szeretném, ügyvéd úr, hogy a feleségem ne tudja meg, mert különben agyonüt.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

A 4 éves Pistike anyjával várakozik az orvosi rendelő előtt. Nem messze tőle üldögél egy várandós nő. A kisfiú unatkozik, le-fel járkál, majd megakad a tekintete a kismama méretes pocakján.
- Mitől ilyen nagy a hasad? - kérdezi kíváncsian.
- Tudod, egy kisbaba van benne.
- Micsoda? Egy kisgyerek?
- Igen.
Pistike megdöbbent arccal néz, töpreng egy ideig, aztán megkérdezi:
- És jó gyerek az a kisbaba?
- Igen, nagyon jó gyerek.
- Akkor miért etted meg?


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Apuka faggatja a kisfiát:
- Mit kérsz a születésnapodra, Pistike?
- Egy öcsikét.
- Hát addig már csak egy hónap van, ilyen rövid idő alatt nem fog menni.
- Dehogynem! A múltkor te mondtad, hogy igenis minden határidőt be lehet tartani, csak több embert kell ráállítani a megoldásra.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Egy sétáló férfit megállít valaki az utcán:
– Elnézést, megmondaná, hogyan jutok el a postára?
– Az attól függ. Kocsival van?
– Nem.
– Akkor gyalog.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Egy hölgy panaszkodik a rendőrségen:
- A férjem 3 napja lement a boltba krumplit venni a krumplis tésztához, és azóta nem tért haza. Kapitány úr, adjon nekem valami tanácsot.
Mire a rendőr:
- Asszonyom, próbáljon meg valami mást főzni.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Falusi panzióban hajnalban ébreszti a gazda a vendéget:
- Ébresztő, uram, kész a reggeli!
- De én még nem kérek reggelit. - mondja álmosan a férfi.
- Az nem számít, de kell a lepedő az asztalterítéshez.


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

Az orvosnál... Bemegy az első beteg az orvos megkérdezi:
-Hány éves?
-32
-Hány gyereke van?
-2
-Egészségesek?
-Szerencsére mindkettő.
Kimegy az 1. és megmondja a 2.-nak, hogy mit kell benn mondani. Bemegy a 2.:
-Hány éves?
-32.
-Hány gyereke van?
-2.
-Egészségesek?
-Szerencsére mindkettő. Kimegy a 2. és elmondja a 3.-nak, hogy mit kell benn mondani. Közben az orvos észreveszi, hogy mindaketten ugyanazt mondták. Bemegy a 3.:
-Hány gyereke van?
-32.
-Hány éves?
-2.
-Maga hülye vagy idióta?
-Szerencsére mindkettő


----------



## psofte (2011 Március 18)

Hi Everybody!


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 18)

- Hány tinilány kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- 111. Egy aki kicseréli, 10 aki feltölti a képeket a Facebook-ra, 100 másik pedig aki lájkolja.


----------



## psofte (2011 Március 19)

Emlék 95-ből:
Norton Disk Doctor
1995. december 26 19:21 
*************************
* Report for Drive C: *
*************************
DISK TOTALS
-------------
543768576 bytes Total Disk Space
360644608 bytes in 5339 User Files
4259840 bytes in 261 Directories
3309568 bytes in 23 Hidden Files
5361 file fragments (0% fragmentation)
140673024 bytes Available on the Disk


----------



## psofte (2011 Március 19)

Harmadik


----------



## psofte (2011 Március 19)

Negyedik


----------



## psofte (2011 Március 19)

Ötödik


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

:dhihihihi:d :d :d  :d :d :d      hihih

hihihhihihihihihi


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

A sikló halála nagyon vicces!


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

love


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Az a legfontosabb, hogy jól érezzük magunkat a bőrünkben....


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

heh


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

1


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

megérett a meggy


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Abc


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Abcd


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

te leszel a párom


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

21


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Dyerrel csak számolgatunk...


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

te kis leány hova mégy


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

jah  kell a 20 hsz


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

és.....


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

4548


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Egyszer volt...


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

érik a tök


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

nem tudok aludni...


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

1 4 7 8 9


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

hasad a pad


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

phgfzufifuifil


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Manó!!!


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

Mert az élet szép


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

1544644


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

)


----------



## Petrus90 (2011 Március 19)

1222?


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

üres a polc


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## Dyer (2011 Március 19)

No és ezzel meglesz a 20  sok sikert az alváshoz Petrus90


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

sziasztok!


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

megjöttem


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

végre


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

ejha


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

no


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

nem jutsemmi értelmesaz eszembe, amit írhatnék


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

huh,ez az üzenet jól összecsúszott...


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)




----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

sok ez a 20


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

fele már megvan


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

már csak 9


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

és nyolc


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

hamar kezdtem a visszaszámlálást


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

sebaj


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

és 5


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

már csak 3


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

beragad a szóköz


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

és végül, de nem utolsó sorban 1


----------



## Bettuli (2011 Március 19)

jipijéééééééééééééé
meg van a belépőm


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

123


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

Abc


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

Hajrá, még nagyon sokat kell írnom!


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

Mindenkinek Jó Reggelt!


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

Nagyon


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

várom a jó időt!


----------



## Zimus (2011 Március 19)

Talán már nem sokára meleg lesz.


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok!
Üzenet 01


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 02


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 03


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Ma nagyon rossz a hangulatom, jöhetne egy kis jó idő már


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 04


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Lizinka kutyám nagyon aranyos


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 05
Ne aggódj jön az csak még annyira messze van, hogy nem látjuk.


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 05


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Csak azt tedd másokkal, amit magaddal is megtennél.


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

azaz 
Üzenet 07


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 08


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 09


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Lesz idén tavasz?


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 10


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 11


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 12


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Tél az volt biztosan.


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 13


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 14


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Sok az üzenet.


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 15


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

Elég már!!


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 16


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

20-ig meg sem állsz?


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 17


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 19)

üzenet 21


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 18


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

Üzenet 19


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

És az utolsó!!!


----------



## gama74 (2011 Március 19)

A1


----------



## gama74 (2011 Március 19)

B2


----------



## gama74 (2011 Március 19)

C3


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

sziasztok most regsiztráltam


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

majdnem 8 eves vagyok


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

azert regisztraltam, hogy megnezzem a gyerekekenk való sok sok játékot


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

van két tesóm is!


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

az egyik 2 éves és lány


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

a másik majdnem 5 hónapos és kisfiú!


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

ebben az évben lettem elsős és most tanulok írni olvasni


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

nagyon tetszik a suli!!!


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

járok ritmikus sportgimnasztikára is


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

sok barátom is van


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

már csak 10 üzenet kell


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

a kedvenc színem a világoskék


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

jajj és a lila is


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

voltunk a Balatonon a családdal


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

szeretek ugrálni,


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

játszani


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

és még úszni is


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

Szeretek még a maminál és a papainál lenni.


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

na már csak kettő....


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

talán 7


----------



## zsofetto (2011 Március 19)

éljen, már csak egy és 2 nap múlva megnézhetem a labirintusokat!!!


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)




----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

mikor?


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

???????????


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

érdekes


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

még csak kilenc


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

már 10!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

lassan, de biztosan


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

már nincs sok...........


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

.................közeledek.................


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

????????????????


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

mikor már?????


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

16


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

még pár lépés...........és


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

mindjárt megvan........


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

egy híján húsz


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

és hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

megvan a húsz köszi


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

régi szép szovjet filmeket keresek


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

Huszárik Szindbád filmjét is!


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

Olivért keresem, aki árpádföldről ment vissza Kanadába


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

Itt most esik az eső


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

Itt hol a "köszönet" gomb?


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

a mesék is élrdekelnek


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

diafilmek


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

vagy hangos mesék


----------



## csikilaci (2011 Március 19)

mar reg jartam erre...


----------



## csikilaci (2011 Március 19)

lehet hogy nincs is szuksegem hozzaszolasokra...


----------



## csikilaci (2011 Március 19)

de azert nem art ha eggyel tobb van...


----------



## matr (2011 Március 19)

de jo regeltem


----------



## matr (2011 Március 19)

hmm de nehéz


----------



## matr (2011 Március 19)

feneketlen


----------



## matr (2011 Március 19)

katara


----------



## matr (2011 Március 19)

hihetetlen


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

*segítség a letöltésekhez*

Sziasztok!Szerintem egy kicsit bonyolult,ezeket a hozzászólásokhoz kötni a tagságot.Én eltudnák képzelni egy egyszerűbb rendszert is.


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

már nemsokára elérem a húszat


----------



## p.laslo (2011 Március 19)

talán most


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

1


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

10


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

1


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

11


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

13


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

14


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

16


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

17


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

19


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

és 20


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

már 10


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

11


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## karfiolx (2011 Március 19)

Remélem sikerrel jártam,és nagyon sok e-book könyvet szeretnék letölteni.Akit esetleg érdekel közel 600 db könyvem már van,epub formátumban,szívesen megosztom bárkivel.


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

13


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

na még 7


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

még 6


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

még 2


----------



## joco222 (2011 Március 19)

és megvan  köszi a Topik létrehozójának


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Papagajokkal foglalkozo topic van itt?


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok! Alapritmusokat szeretnék letölteni Casio wk-1800-ra, ha valaki tud kérem segítsen, még kezdő vagyok itt is és a zenélésben is... Előre is köszönöm: Gyuszó


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Afrikai szurket (jako papagajt) szeretnek.


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Viszont elokepzettseg nelkul nem vagok bele, mert a nagyok igenye mas lehet.


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

torpepappaim voltak mar. Hullamosok, nimfak.


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

A nimfak koltottek rendszeresen, az utodnevelessel sem volt gondom, mindegyik fioka kezs-baratsagos lett.


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

abc


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

kezs = kezhezszokott


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Hogy a csudiba sikerult igy elutnom?


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

...


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

meg 13


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

meg 12


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

rekaaa7 írta:


> ...



nemrohog ki kissebbet....


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

1234


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

jaj nem rajtad nevettem


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

123456


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Visszaszamlalas 7


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

abcde


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Visszaszamlalas 6


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Visszaszamlalas 5


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

lálálálálálálálálá


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Visszaszamlala 4


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

1


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Visszaszamlal 3


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Visszaszam 2


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

Vissza 1


----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

letolthetek konyveket!
HURRA!


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

10


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

aábcddzdzs


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

ohohohohoh


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)

végreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rekaaa7 (2011 Március 19)




----------



## kefe1912 (2011 Március 19)

tudsz mar letolteni Reka?


----------



## Klopet (2011 Március 19)

Képzeljétek, a T-Online-os emailemmel nem működött a regisztrációm.


----------



## Klopet (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok! Hányan lehetnek itt?


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

hello mindenki!


----------



## Klopet (2011 Március 19)

Két hete vettem egy Kindle3-at.


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

én is szoktam keresztszemezni


----------



## Klopet (2011 Március 19)

Nagyon elégedett vagyok.


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

remélem szép mintákat találok az oldalon


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

abc


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

Klopet írta:


> Sziasztok! Hányan lehetnek itt?



szerintem számoljuk meg.


----------



## Klopet (2011 Március 19)

Milyen könyveket ajánlotok?


----------



## Klopet (2011 Március 19)

A rendeléssel milyen a tapasztalat?


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*egy*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*ketto*

Ez itt a masodik .


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*harom*

De nem a kek.


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*negy*

lassan osszejon.


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*ot*

Meg varni is kell.


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

biztos sokan vannak fent


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

soká jön össze a 20 hoztzászólás


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

de biztosan megéri kitartóan irogatni


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

szeretnék tigrises keresztszemes mintákat


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

imádom a tigriseket


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

ha valakinek van komolyabb mintája kérem töltse fel


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

nagyon hálás lennék


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

123.....


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

rossz idő van kint ilyenkor varrni szoktam


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

ezen az oldalon főleg a keresztszemes minták és goblein minták érdekelnek


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

14


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

hajrá, hajrá már csak 5 kell


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

lassan össze jön


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

kitartás


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

már csak 2


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

igen, igen


----------



## mankacsi (2011 Március 19)

megvan a 20


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

Nagyon köszönöm ezt a témát mert a két nap már rég letelt de a 20 hozzászólás még hiányzik...


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

már csak 18 kell...


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

de azt hiszem nem ma fogom összegyűjteni mindet, mert nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

amúgy nagyon jó az EGÉSZ fórum


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

közeledek a 20 hoz


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

de a 14 még nagyon sok... :S


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

vagyis 13 már csak


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

aki ezt a témát kitalálta sz egy zseni volt


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

huh talán a 20 nem is olyan sok


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

csak tudnám hogy mit írjak...


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

20


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

19


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

igazából már most unom  17


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

és még várjak 20 másodpercet is minden hsz között  16


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Az idő felhős borús lóg az eső lába.... 14


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

ezen a napon születtem: 13


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

ez egy tucat: 12


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

hmm 11.... az prím szám


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Tíz ha nem tiszta vidd vissza majd a tehén megissza (valahogy így volt a mondóka)


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

9 kis gólya leszállt a tóra...


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

8 óra munka 8 óra pihenés 8 óra szórakozás....


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Hét évig tartott az első szerelem. Hét évig tart a boldogság. Hét év után már minden olyan más. És mégis fáj a búcsúzás.


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Hat gyertya ég a tortádon, Hat húr szól a gitáromon.


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Kétszer kettő néha Öt...


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Zsebkendőm négy sarka simára van vasalva


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Három templom három bércen, az Úrhoz szól az ének. Három színből lett egy zászló, mit nem téphetnek széjjel.


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

Kétszer kettő néha öt


----------



## domada (2011 Március 19)

1 ésss megvan


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 19)

nekem még kell


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 19)

De nem adom fel


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 19)

Meglesz az remélem


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 19)

Hol nézzem mennyi kell még?


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 19)

Help PLS


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Szóval húsz darab értelmes hozzászólás kell?


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Ebben a topikban hamar meglesz


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Érdekelnek az e-bookok, emiatt regisztráltam ide (is)


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Lehet értelmes kommenteket is írni.


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Esik az eső


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

éppen telepítek


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Vettem egy netbookot


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Azzal szenvedek


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

Sosem volt még windows 7


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

lassan sötétedik odakint


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

a fele már megvan


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

egy nap alatt nem rossz


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

keresem a templomos lovagokról szóló könyveket


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

illetve érdekelnek a titokos társaságokról szóló könyvek


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

mellényúltam a telepítésben


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

kezdhetem előről


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

miért kell 20 másodpercet várni?


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

lassan összeáll az új gépem


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

1 óra kellett hozzá


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

remélem nem fogom megbánni...


----------



## Dante1975 (2011 Március 19)

szerintem meg is vagyunk


----------



## 56Ildikó (2011 Március 19)

Nem tudok letölteni !


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás,
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg,
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg,
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból,
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból,
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Farkaséhes sherpasereg sürög serényen a sistergő serpenyő körül.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt. Éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

-Annyira hosszan beszélsz,drága kigyó komám.-szólt keservesen a sas..
- Rövid leszek - mondta a kígyó, és felmászott a sínekre.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Kolumbusz kiköt Amerikában, és lát a parton két indiánt. Odamegy az egyikhez:

- Mondja, maga inka?

- Igen.

- És a társa?

- Ő még inkább.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Két férj beszélget:

- Az én feleségem maga a megtestesült költészet.

- Hogyhogy?

- Az ajka Weöres, a szíve Arany, az agya Tompa...


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

A tanár néni felszólítja Pistikét, és kérdi:

- Pistike! Ki volt az a híres angol tudós, aki megalkotta a mechanika három törvényét?

- Nemtom!

- Nagyon jó, Pistike, csak a kiejtésen kell egy kicsit javítani.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

- Mi a nő?

- Olyan pontok halmaza, amely felállít egy egyenest...


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Egy icike-picike pocok pocakon pöckölt egy másik icike-picike pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt icike-picike pocok is jól pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő icike-picike pockot.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Szeretnék regényhős lenni: az író derekasan elrendezné tornyosuló gondjaimat, s végül elvonulhatnék a jól megérdemelt nyugalomba.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

A nők többet gondolkodnak azon, hogy min gondolkodnak a férfiak, mint amennyit a pasik egyáltalán gondolkodnak.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

A legkisebb Isten angyala is hatalmas úr a pokol lakói felett.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

- Néhány ember kemény páncélt hord, de a lelke mélyén lágy, olvadós karamella. 
- Rengeteg ember van konkrétan ezen a bolygón is, aki kemény páncél bevonatot hord és legbelül is rideg. 
- Tehát nugát krémmel töltöttek?
- Hölgyem, az emberek nem cukorkák. Tudja milyen a legtöbb alak? Gazember. Gazember töltelék, gazember bevonattal. De ők félig sem annyira bosszantóak, mint a rózsaszín szemüveges optimisták, akik napfényt okádva sétálgatnak.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Szent: egy halott bűnös átszerkesztve és felülvizsgálva.

Szentírás: szent vallásunk szent könyve, megkülönböztetve más vallások hibás és szentségtörő alapkönyveitől.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

A repülésnek is megvan a maga művészete, vagyis inkább fortélya. Abban rejlik, hogy megtanuld magad a földre vetni és elhibázni azt. Válassz ki egy derűs napot, és próbálgasd. Az első rész könnyű. Mindössze annyi kell hozzá, hogy képes légy teljes súlyoddal a földre vetődni, azzal az elhatározással, hogy nem baj, ha fájni fog. Ugyanis ha nem sikerül elhibázni a földet, akkor fog.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Soha ne fordulj szembe a családdal, mert nem jó magányosan evezni. Ha bosszantóan kidörzsölték is csuklódat és bokádat a családi kötelékek, akkor se feledd, hogy nélkülük - nos, hát ki lennél? 
A család melletted áll, ha baj van, és a legtöbb esélyt adja meg neked. Amikor a vetélkedő vezetője azt mondja: "Nevezzen meg valamit, amit a hűtőszekrényben talál", és te azt mondod, "Szótár", mire az ország túlnyomó többsége a tévé előtt azt sikítja, "Ezt a hülyét!", na, ki az, aki tapsol és azt mondja, "Jó válasz, jó válasz!"? Hát persze, hogy a családod, ugyan, ki más lehetne?


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

Az agy az a szervünk, amellyel azt gondoljuk, hogy gondolkodunk.


----------



## masqueos (2011 Március 19)

A tündérmesékben a hercegnő megcsókolja a rút varangyot, és az daliás herceggé változik. A való életben viszont a herceget csókolja meg, aki pedig rút varanggyá változik.


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Pistike levelet ír Jézuskának karácsony előtt:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam és mindig megcsináltam a leckéimet, küldj..."
Közben felnéz a falon levő Mária képre és elszégyelli magát.
Újabb levelet kezd:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam, de sokszor nem csináltam meg a leckéimet..."
Újból felnéz, majd új levél:
"Kedves Jézuska, én nem voltam nagyon jó, és a leckéimet sem készítettem el..."
Fenéz, leveszi a Mária képet, bezárja a szekrénybe, és írja az új levelet.
"Jézus! Anyádat túszul ejtettem, követelésem a következő..."


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

A szőke nő bemegy a gyógyszertárba.
- Mit kér?
- A gyerekemnek vitamint.
- De milyet? A-t, B-t, vagy C-t?
- Mindegy, még úgysem tud olvasni!


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Kisiskolásokat kérdez a tanárnő:
- Gyerekek! Tudtok utánozni állathangokat? Mondjuk a tehénét?
Petike jelentkezik:
- A tehén azt mondja, hogy: Múúú!
- Nagyon jó! És mondjuk, mit mond a tyúk?
Józsika jelentkezik:
- A tyúk azt mondja: kot-kot-kot!
- Nagyon jó! - mondja a tanárnő. - És ki tudja, mit mondanak a disznók?
Móricka jelentkezik az utolsó padból:
- Azt mondják, hogy "Jó napot kívánok! Jogosítványt, forgalmit kérem ellenőrzésre!"


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

- Jean, hozzon nekem lovat, nyilat, szüttyőt, parittyát!
- Miért, uram?
- Álmos vagyok.


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Újságíró készít riportot az elmegyógyintézetben. Azt kérdi a főorvostól:
- Hogyan állapítják meg egy páciensről, hogy már elhagyhatja a kórházat?
- Vannak olyan feladataink, amiket helyesen végrehajtva bizonyíthatják elmeállapotukat.
- Tudna egy ilyen példát mondani?
- Persze. Vegyük például ezt: van egy kád, teli vízzel. Van a fürdőszobában három tárgy, egy kiskanál, egy pohár és egy vödör. Melyikkel tüntetné el a vizet a kádból?
- Ó, hát ez egyszerű! Minden normális ember a vödröt választaná.
- Nem, minden normális ember kihúzná a dugót a kádból...


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Öreg cigány megkérdi a fiától:
- Te gyerek, hova lett az a jó kis bicska, amit a múltkor adtam neked?
- Hát fater, én azt elcseréltem egy jó kis karórára!
- Hogy a fene vigyen el... és ha szidják az anyád a kocsmában mit mondassz? Hogy fél nyolc van?


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Öreg cigány megkérdi a fiától:
- Te gyerek, hova lett az a jó kis bicska, amit a múltkor adtam neked?
- Hát fater, én azt elcseréltem egy jó kis karórára!
- Hogy a fene vigyen el... és ha szidják az anyád a kocsmában mit mondassz? Hogy fél nyolc van?


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Ül a belga, a német meg a holland építőipari munkás a tetőn, és kicsomagolják a reggelit.
- Már megint kolbászos szendvics! - sóhajt a német.
- Már megint sajtos szendvics! - sóhajt a holland.
- Már megint tonhalas szendvics! - sóhajt a belga.
Másnap megint reggelibontás.
- Már megint kolbászos szendvics! - bosszankodik a német. - Ha holnap is ez lesz, leugrom!
- Már megint sajtos szendvics! - dühöng a holland.- Ha holnap is ez lesz, leugrom!
- Már megint tonhalas szendvics! - mérges a belga.- Ha holnap is ez lesz, leugrom!
Következő napon leülnek megint.
- Már megint kolbászos szendvics! - sóhajt a német és leugrik.
- Már megint sajtos szendvics! - sóhajt a holland és leugrik.
- Már megint tonhalas szendvics! - sóhajt a belga és leugrik.
Az özvegyek zokognak a síroknál.
- Nem értem! Ha tudtam volna, hogy elege van a kolbászos szendvicsből, mást csináltam volna neki - bőg a német feleség.
- Nem értem! Ha tudtam volna, hogy elege van a sajtos szendvicsből, mást csináltam volna neki - rí a holland feleség.
- Nem értem! Mindig saját maga csinálta a szendvicseit! - zokog a belga feleség.


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Móricka és az édesanyja mennek a nőgyógyászhoz. Vizsgálat közben a nőgyógyász kérdezi:
- Na, Móricka, most mit csinálok? - tapogatja a doki az anyuka melleit.
- Most megnézi a doktorbácsi, hogy van-e az anyunak emlőrákja!
- Helyes! És most mit csinálok? - kérdi megint a doki, mikor már csuklóig van Móricka anyukájában.
- Most megnézi a doktorbácsi, hogy van-e az anyunak méhnyak-rákja!
- Helyes! - csapja össze a kezét a doktor. Letolja a nadrágját és dugni kezdi Móricka anyukáját. - És most mit csinálok? - kérdi a doki vigyorogva.
Móricka kaján vigyorral:
- A doktorbácsi most kapja el a trippert, ami miatt jöttünk!


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

- Tetszik az új szobalány, Móricka?
- Ki nem álhatom. Legszívesebben belemarkolnék a hajába, és a nyakába harapnék, ahogyan apukám szokta.


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Az újdonsült autótulajdonos mérgesen ront be a kocsi előző gazdájához:
- Amikor a kocsira alkudoztunk, Ön azt mondta, egyik ámulatból a másikba fogok esni! És most tessék, be sem indul a járgány!
- Na látja, ez az első...


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Egy kanyarban beesik az árokba egy limuzin, az amerikai vezetője kiszáll, rágyújt egy szivarra, és így szól:
- A fenébe, egy heti keresetem odalett!
Két perccel később ugyanott beesik egy Mercedes, a német vezetője kiszáll, rágyújt egy Davidoffra és így szól:
- Egy havi keresetem veszett oda!
Kicsit később beesik a magyar is a Trabantjával, kiszáll, veri a fejét az aszfaltba, és iszonyatosan sír:
- Egy élet munkája! - mondja, mire az amerikai:
- Látja, ezért nem szabad drága autót venni!


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

*Lőrinc barát a szívemből szóla*

Fák, csillagok, állatok és kövek,​


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Egy autós az országúton haladva megpillant egy autót, ami fának szaladt, és az egyik barátját, aki az út mellett sírva ül a földön.
Megáll és odamegy a barátjához:
- Haver, veled meg mi történt?
Az rámutat a roncsra:
- Nézd!
- Ugyan már, ne sajnáld azt az autót, veszel majd egy másikat, a fő hogy élsz!
- Nem, nézz a kocsiba!
- Ugyan már, tényleg nagyon sajnálom haver, de találsz majd egy másik szőke csajt!
A barát egyre jobban sír:
- Nézz a szájába!


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

szeressétek a gyermekeimet.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Ha messze voltak t&otilde;lem, azalatt eddig is rátok bíztam sorsukat.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Énhozzám mindig csak jók voltatok, szeressétek őket, ha meghalok.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Tél, tavasz, nyár, ősz, folyók, ligetek,


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

szeressétek a gyermekeimet!


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Te, homokos, köves, aszfaltos út, vezesd okosan a lányt, a fiút.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Kináld őket gyümölccsel, almafa,


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

tanítsd őket csillagos éjszaka.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Csókold helyettem, szél, az arcukat,


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

fű, kő, légy párna a fejük alatt.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Kináld &otilde;ket gyümölccsel, almafa,
tanítsd &otilde;ket csillagos éjszaka.
Tanítsd, melengesd te is, drága nap,


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

csempészd zsebükbe titkos aranyad.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

S ti mind, élő és holt anyagok, tanítsátok őket, felhők, sasok,


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

vad villámok, jó hangyák, kis csigák,


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

vigyázz reájuk, hatalmas világ.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Az ember gonosz, benne nem bízom. De tűz, víz, ég, s föld igaz rokonom.


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Igaz rokon, hozzátok fordulok, t&ucirc;z, víz, ég s föld leszek, ha meghalok;


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

tz, víz, ég és föld s minden istenek:


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

szeressétek, akiket szeretek!


----------



## elimort (2011 Március 19)

Ha jól számoltam, ezzel épp nagykorúvá is váltam... 

Üdvözlet, CanadaHun!


----------



## feakydog (2011 Március 19)

Egy szép napon hazafele bandukol egy öreg bácsi, felveszi őt egy szürke mercedes. Az öreg bácsi még nem látott egy ilyen szép autót, sokat kérdezgeti, mi mire való. Egyszer csak a bácsi megkérdezi, mire való a mercedes jel az autó elején. A sofőr azt mondja, hogy amikor jön egy kerékpáros, azzal célozza be, hogy el tudja ütni.
Néhány perc múlva közeledik egy kerékpáros, a sofőr vigyorog is és becélozza, de persze amikor odaérne hozzá, hirtelen elrántja a kormányt.
A bácsi szemrehányóan azt mondja a sofőrnek:
- Na, ha nem nyitom ki az ajtót, soha nem találtuk volna el!


----------



## suzannavega (2011 Március 19)

3.14


----------



## suzannavega (2011 Március 19)

csirkecsirke gyere ki 3,14 3,14 3,14


----------



## suzannavega (2011 Március 19)

szójababcsíra


----------



## suzannavega (2011 Március 19)

a hal a legjobb hallgatóság nem vág közbe és nem mondja el senkinek


----------



## suzannavega (2011 Március 19)

teve vedel e tejet reggelente


----------



## suzannavega (2011 Március 19)

beszélnék de nem merek a szó csípi a nyelvemet


----------



## tia491 (2011 Március 19)

Köszi a videókat!


----------



## tia491 (2011 Március 19)

Köszi a zenéket!


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

orfűn élek


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

jó ez a site .... csak kár, h későn találtam rá


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

majd ha lesz idöm, értelmesen is forumozok


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

az én kutyám is rossz


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

kedvesek a chaten


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

jöhetne már az igazi tavasz


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

még egy üzienet


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

ma végre nem kell meloznom


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

tizenhárom s nem péntek


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

ma mecsek ralli van orfűn


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

csak kár, h szakad a havaseső


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

már csak hat hsz


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

holnap meg kezdödik a hét


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

borune csapda


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

pete tong


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

utolsó elötti


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó je


----------



## Zsuzskaaa (2011 Március 20)

utolsó utáni


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Azt hiszem, itt kell írnom valamit.


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Siker.  Ahaaaa!


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

11


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

10+cc


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

még 1c


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

még 6c kell


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

marad -5


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

ez az első!


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

második...


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

harmadik..


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

negyedik...


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

ötödik)


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

hatodik...


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

mindig minden körülmények között!


----------



## buga jakab (2011 Március 20)

8-dik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

*Köszönet a lehetőségért*

Köszönjük Zsuzsa a lehetőséget!


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

*ez a második*

Ez a második


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

*ez már a harmadik*

harmadik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

*ez már a negyedik*

Napról napra egyre és egyre jobban vagyunk!


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

*ötödik*

ez már az ötödik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

*hatodik*

ez már a hatodik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

ez már a hetedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

nyolcadik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

kilencedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenegyedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenkettedik


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Csak, hogy fogyjon.


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenharmadik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizennegyedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenötödik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenhatodik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenhetedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## DonThomasso (2011 Március 20)

Húszadik!!!!!


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

ccccc


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

ccc


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)




----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

no még kettő


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

no még egy


----------



## businyuszi (2011 Március 20)

hurrá!!


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

gratula brusinyuszi


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

na én meg huzzak bele


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

12 kel még


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

na már csak 10


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

1


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

1+1


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

na még 8


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

fúú...............


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

6


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

de nehéz


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

egyetem petyetem kendertánc


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

hát................. mit csinálsz?


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

na még kettő


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

egy és megvan


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

Hurrááááááááááááááá


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget !


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Egy


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*Kettő*

Csipkeborok vessző.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Megérett a meggy


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Kettő


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*Bokor. Nem borok.*

Visító kisasszonyok duzzognak.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Csikebokor vessző


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*Kockásfülű nyulat nézünk.*

Lassúcska a küzdelem.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Három


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Piroska és a farkas


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Várom a párom


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

gyors gyros.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

verseny a sportpályán.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*Bohóc.*

Cirkusz.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Szia rtotbagi !


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Szeretném hallani a Marcipán cicát.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Kriszta a majálison.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Foci.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Négy, megcsípett a légy.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Helló Kucmorgó!


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*13*

Még jó, hogy nem péntek.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Öt, érik a tök.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Két hét pihenés.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Hat, hasad a pad .


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Tejberizs


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Négyszer négy.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Rajzfilm szünet.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Hét, -Két hét pihenés


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Kilyukadt a kereke, Jancsi bácsi megette.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Nyolc


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

Hagymásbab.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

üres a polc


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*Pá!*

Húsz! Helló!


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Még egy hangyaboka és itt a cél !


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Ügyi vagy , szia!


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

kilenc


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Kis Ferenc


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza , majd a csacsi megissza.


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 20)

vagy a cica


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 20)

Nagyon örülök a hozzászólásos segítségnek, eléggé friss vagyok még itt) Köszönöm


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 20)

A és B és C -- az instrukciók szerint


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Jeee!


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

De sok van még.


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Lassan fogy.


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Hagy fogyjon.


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Túl a felén.


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Kávé.


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*1*

1


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

2


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*2*

2


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*második*

második


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*ötödik*

ötödik


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*6*

6


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*7*

7


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*8*

8


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*9*

9


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

jó napom van


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*10*

10


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

értelem


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*11*

11


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

A


----------



## FrankyFather (2011 Március 20)

*12*

12


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

B


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

C


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

D


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

megy a pirosszka a TV-ben


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/1*

1


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/2*

2


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/3*

3


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/4*

4


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/5*

5


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/6*

6


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/7*

7


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/8*

8


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/9*

9


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/10*

10


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/11*

11


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

*20/12*

12


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

13


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

14


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

15


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

16


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

szerintem 19nel jarok


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

most18


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

18


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

16


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

tizenot


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

tizennegy


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

tizenharom


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

twelve


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

Eleven


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

ten


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

i


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

h


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

g


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

f


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

e


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

d


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

c


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

b


----------



## bmorvay748 (2011 Március 20)

a


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

1


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

2


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

3


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

4


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

8


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

16


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

32


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

64


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

128


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

256


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

512


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

1024


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

2048


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

4096


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

8182


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

16324


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

nemtom hogyvantovább


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

18.


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

19


----------



## messire89 (2011 Március 20)

20


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

15


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

10


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

5


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

0


----------



## twik17 (2011 Március 20)

Bummm.....


----------



## farbenspiel (2011 Március 20)

hát ez most jól jött


----------



## farbenspiel (2011 Március 20)

mert nem tudtam,h mivan


----------



## farbenspiel (2011 Március 20)

és köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## farbenspiel (2011 Március 20)

hallelujja


----------



## farbenspiel (2011 Március 20)

szeretem a canadahun-t


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 20)

Jó lehetőség.Köszönöm


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 20)

Most már valami értelmeset is kellene írnom.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 20)

A nevem utal a "szakmámra".


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

ma vasárnap van


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

holnap hétfő lesz


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

holnapután kedd lesz


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

tegnap szombat volt


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

tegnapelőtt péntek volt


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

március van


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

április


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

május


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 20)

Pécsi vagyok.Itt most 09:43 AM óra van.A számláló szerint egyedül vagyok böngészem az oldalt


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

június


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

július


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

augusztus


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

szeptember


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

október


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

november


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

december


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

január


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

február


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 20)

Már évekkel ezelőtt regisztráltam de csak most lett fontos az írás.


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

március


----------



## akosanyu (2011 Március 20)

2011


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Kár, hogy nem lehet linket berakni.


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Hogy ez az Éden hotel mekkora egy címeres szemét!


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Ajánlom a HÉt mesterlövészét a Radio Café-n


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

ajánlom magamat


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

ugyanitt trágya eladó


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

de jó lenne most síelni


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

annál nincs is jobb


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Gyógycseléd, mekkora nick!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Ez egy jó topik!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Köszönet az ajánlatért!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Szomjas vagyok!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Elmegyek iszom egy sört!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Aztán még 1-et!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Hukk, kicsit sokat ittam!


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 20)

most igy vacsora utan en is meginnek egy sort


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Most már nem vagyok szomjas hukk!


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 20)

Aztan meg 1-et..


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 20)

Epp egy idiota filmet nezek, sokkal jobb lenne valami erdekeset olvasni.


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Hello csajbokbeus! Mi újság van!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Honnan írsz?


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 20)

Gondoltam keresek valami jo ezoterikus konyvet, annyi jo van, nehez eldonteni, hogy melyikkel is kezdenem.


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 20)

En Newcastle-bol irok, Angliabol. 
Ma regisztraltam, mert egy konyvet kerestem, hatha itt megtalalom. Aztan elkezdtem irogatni.


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Hol vagytok a világban?


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Értem! Én magyarországról, Veszprémből írogatok! Mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Itt állítólag, ha van 20 hozzászólásod, akkor bármit letölthetsz!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Mivel foglalkozol csajbokbeus ?


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Most már egyedül lettem!


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Elálmosodtam, de nem adom fel! Meglesz a 20! (érzem)


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

17


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

18


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Ez csalás Már 3-at küldtem és még mindig csak 14!


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

19


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

18


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

20


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

19


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

és húsz!!!!


----------



## Akkus666 (2011 Március 20)

jee...:222:


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Na még egyet, hogy ne mondják, hogy lúzer vagyok! 21


----------



## Kertész75 (2011 Március 20)

Én is megvagyok! (kergülve)


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

Hát, túl sok értelme ennek nincs..


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 21)

remek lehetőség! köszönöm


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 21)

abcd...


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 21)

766


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 21)

555


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 21)

777


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

alig várom,hogy tag lehessek


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

ma van a tavasz első napja


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

érkeznek a vándormadarak


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

hóvirágom,hóvirágom,hófehérke


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

itt a tavasz


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

tavaszi szél,vizet áraszt


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

süt a nap


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

közeleg a húsvét


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

várom már a meleget


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

mély erdőn,ibolyavirág


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

jönnek már a melegek


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

kirándulni jó


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

ibolya,hóvirág


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

itt a kikelet


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

gólya,gólya gilice


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

zöld fű,zöld fű


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

kivirul a kikelet


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

leveles a liget


----------



## kankosvirag (2011 Március 21)

jól csak a szívével lát az ember


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

nekem még nagyon sok ..


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

abc


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Ha van valami olyan az életedben, amit nem akarsz, akkor ne aggódj tovább miatta, és ne is beszélj róla! Az energia, amit belefektetsz, életben tartja. Ne fektess bele több energiát és el fog tűnni!


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Mikor elengedem, aki vagyok, azzá válok, ami lehetnék.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Ha megérted, amit kérek tőled, jó nő leszel. Mert a jónőségnek semmi köze ahhoz, hogy mit mutat a tükör. A jónőség lényege, hogy belül szabad vagy. És bízol. Magadban, és egy kicsit azért másokban is... érted? Ha viszont nem bízol, akkor mindig frusztrált, görcsös kiscsaj maradsz. Nemhogy táncolni nem fogsz tudni, hanem élni sem. Élni, csupa nagybetűvel!


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Egy pasi olyan, mint egy ruha. Attól, hogy felpróbálod, nem muszáj megvenned.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Sikerült megértenem, hogy nyitottnak kell lenni a változásra. Jobbat érdemlünk annál, mintsem azért maradjunk együtt, mert félünk attól, mi lesz velünk, ha elválunk.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Egy okos lány csókol, de nem szeret; meghallgat, de nem hisz el mindent; és lelép, mielőtt elhagynák.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Van olyan dolog, ami attól szép, hogy nem lehet a miénk.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Titokzatos férfiak. Ígéreteket tesznek, melyeket eszük ágában sincs megtartani. Hazugságokkal áltatnak, hogy megkapják, amit akarnak. Sokkal veszélyesebbek, mint ahogy kinéznek. Igen. Anyáink a lelkünkre kötötték, hogy ne bízzunk olyan férfiakban, akiket nem ismerünk, és azokban, akiket ismerünk, nos... őbennük se bízhatunk mindig.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Ha egy ideális pasit akarok, nincs más dolgom, mint megszülni?


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Lehet tudni, mikor jött el az igazi? És honnan lehet tudni? Vannak jelei? Egy tűzijáték? Az az igazi, aki mellett nyugodt az ember, vagy a nyugalom éppen azt jelenti, hogy nincs tűzijáték? A tétovázás azt jelzi, hogy nem az igazi jött el, vagy csak azt, hogy még nem állunk készen? Szerelmi ügyekben honnan lehet tudni, mikor jött el az igazi?


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Az univerzum talán nem mindig játszik tisztességesen, de legalább pokoli jó a humora.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Bárhová is utazunk, bármilyen messze is menekülünk, a múltunk elől nem szökhetünk meg.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

egyes tudósok szerint, ha egy nő lefekszik valakivel, a teste olyan vegyi anyagot termel, amely érzelmi kötődést alakít ki benne. Talán ez az anyag tehet azokról a rémisztő kérdésekről, amelyek elárasztják az agyunkat egyetlen légyott után.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Egy pasi olyan, mint egy keresztrejtvény a New York Times-ban: idegesítő, bonyolult és megfejthetetlen.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Az életben tényleg a család a legfontosabb. Vannak napok, amikor imádjuk őket, máskor szeretnénk titkos árvák lenni, de végül is ők azok, akikhez mindig hazatalálhatsz.


----------



## Sziszike5 (2011 Március 21)

Azért, hogy egyszer a miénk legyen a Jackpot, talán már ma el kell kezdenünk játszani.


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Két gyermekem van.


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Ez tényleg így van


----------



## Kucmorgó (2011 Március 21)

Szia Sziszike5 !

Ajánlom neked , Coelho-Brida című könyvét ...szerintem tetszeni fog


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

nem rossz oldal


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

muzikális az egész családom


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

A zene az kell


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

hogy ne adjuk fel


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Pécs 2011.04.08. Bereczki-Szinetár duett koncert POTE aula


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Ott leszünk mi is


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

A fiam szülinapja


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

JÓ lenne, ha énekelhetne velük


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Dolhaival már egyszer sikerült


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Mohácson 12 évesen


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

A Lehetsz Királyt


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Spontán


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Meg van a video is


----------



## Sandorom (2011 Március 21)

Nemreg volt a nevnapom de mg nem lett melegebb


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Akit érdekel szívesen elküldöm


----------



## Sandorom (2011 Március 21)

Pedig igyekeztem tobb energiat sugarozni


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

oh


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Már csak kettő


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

Viktória


----------



## Sandorom (2011 Március 21)

Ez a duett erdekesen hangzik


----------



## Sandorom (2011 Március 21)

tudja vki hogy kell feltolteni e-bookot vagy hogy kitol kerdezhetem meg?


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 21)

Minden lehetőséget ki kell használni. Az élet csak telik, és későn jövünk rá, hogy az álmok elmaradnak.
Egyre több a megalkuvás, kevesebb a vágy. Élünk egyik napról a másikra.
Már nem vagyunk kíváncsiak egymásra a világra.
Csigaház


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok! Milyen idő van arrafele?


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Március 21)

Bp-en viszonylag kellemes, süt a nap, de azért lehetne jobb is kicsivel.


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Március 21)

10fok és szélcsend.


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Március 21)

Érthetetlen számomra, hogy tőlünk északabbra ugy 500km-el, miért van jobb idő


----------



## Rapi01 (2011 Március 21)

Meg is vannak a kommentjeim, ugyhogy köszönöm a válaszokat 
Egyébként nagyon jó az oldal! Mindenkinek ajánlottam eddig 

Üdv!


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

"Vesztemre vevélek el utczai rongy"


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

ez egy Arany János idézet


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

szerintem nagyon szép


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

"Hasadnak rendületlenül
légy híve, ó, magyar"


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

ezt is Arany János írta


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

én nagyon szeretem Arany Jánost


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

"Szép Armída pedig (verspótlani tettem a szép szót)"


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

mondanom sem kell, hogy ez is Arany János


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

"verspótlani" ez mennyire szép már!


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

"Kényszerítő szükség toldatta ki versemet ezzel"


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

ugyanez a kényszerítő szükség iratja velem ezeket a kommenteket itt most


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

és még csak 11-nél tartok


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

na, most már 12


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

mit idézhetnék még Arany Jánostól?


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

így nagy hirtelen?


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

"A kalapom cilinder,
nem holmi csekélység:
ha fölteszem, magasság,
ha leveszem, mélység"


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

ez is mennyire szép már


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

mondjuk a központozás lehet, hogy nem stimmel


----------



## téglagyári (2011 Március 21)

na, azt hiszem, ez így már 20
puszi nektek!


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Juj


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

de jo


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

hamarosan


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

kockara


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

olvashatom


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

magam


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Huhh


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

most latom a hirekben


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

ismet meg gyilkoltak


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

egy not


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Nem ertem.Ha egyer mar kulon valt a ferjetol mert verte akkor most miert kell megint ossze jonnie vele???????????????


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Ez a szegeny no mit hit??Hogy a kedves ferje megvaltozott?


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Miert ilyen naivak a nok?


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Most mar jobban varom a konyvek vilagat


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

eleg megnezni a hiradot es mar is menekulnek


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Szentivánéji álom - Csiribáj 

Számtalanszor megtréfáltam minden embert már
Tudhatod, hogy ott voltam, ha rosszat álmodtál


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Na a hirado is........


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Hogyha nyelved nem forgott, vagy kőbe botlottál,
Tudhatod, hogy Puck van ott, s épp veled babrál.


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Ugyi ugy kezdi Jo napot


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Gyanítod,hogy arra jár ez a nagylegény,
Orrlyukadban a bűzbogár - na az lehettem én!


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

utana jo hosszan mondja miert is kell rosszul erezned magad


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Nincs nagyobb úr nálam, mert a káosz jó szolgám,
Hogyha bárki nem hinné, azt összemorzsolnám


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

Miert nincsenek jo hirek?


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Valaki beleszalad valamilyen csapdába,
A füle kicsírázik, kicsi rá a sapkája,


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Valaki bakizik, vagy pukizik egy jó nagyot,
Neki is üzenem: csak az a baj, hogy ott vagyok,


----------



## Bernett (2011 Március 21)

A vilagon kell legyen jo is. Nem???


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Ahol a legkevésbé hiszed, hogy a levél tőlem zizeg,
A féreg mozog-izeg, és a kósza kobra sziszeg


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Én vagyok a, én vagyok a, én vagyok a bajnak oka
Abajgatás, bajkavarás verhetetlen főbajnoka!


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Jó sok csiribájt együtt főztünk
Ő csak igazán kópé köztünk,


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Mert ha Puck kipécéz téged, akkor fuccs!
Szedd a lábad, ámbár messze úgysem jutsz


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Elkap, amíg te hármat számolnál,
Lenyilaz hamarabb Ámornál


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Olyankor állsz te csak meglőve,
Hogyha bevisz az erdőbe


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Vigyázz, a csalitos babonáz már
Vaddisznóval is paroláznál


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Amíg csak nem lesz a csoda köddé
Nem menekülhetsz soha többé


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Nekem az Oberon a haverom, a tündérkirály,
Akinek állandóan falazok, mert csajozni jár


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Halálosan szerelmes a Titániába, de hiába, mert az a hátára se kívánja
Igenám, de ezalatt jó pár ziccer beszaladt,


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Annyi lett a feladat, hogy fejem rögtön leszakad
Zűrzavar az érzelem az első nyári éjjelen,
Szétkavarva rendesen, de élvezem!


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Jó sok csiribájt együtt főztünk,
Ő csak igazán kópé köztünk


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Mert ha Puck kipécéz téged, akkor kész!
Szedd a lábad, ámbár messze úgysem mész


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Elkap, amíg te hármat számolnál,
Lenyilaz hamarabb Ámornál
Olyankor állsz te csak meglőve,
Hogyha bevisz az erdőbe


----------



## Angellore (2011 Március 21)

Vigyázz, a csalitos babonáz már,
Vaddisznóval is paroláznál
Amíg csak nem lesz a csoda köddé
Nem menekülhetsz soha többé

Olyankor állsz te csak meglőve...

Akkor aztán Pick-Pack-Puck!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

gyorsan gyűjtögetek


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

abc


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

süt a nap


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

123456789


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

itt a tavasz!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

éljenek a Benedekek!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

ismeritek Pom-Pom-ot?


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

és Picurt?


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

Gombóc Artúr is kedvenc!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

nem is beszélve Hapci Benőről!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

Abcdefg


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

23456567899876543


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

jaj, még 7 kell


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

már csak 6 !


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

4!!!!!!!!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

hurrá!!!!! csak 3!!!!!!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

mindjárt kész van!!!!!!!


----------



## halsen (2011 Március 21)

köszi előre is mindent!


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 21)

Megint itt vagyok.Szeretnék mihamarabb írni a fórumba.


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

Kedves Zsuzsa,


Köszi szépen, nagyon jó tippet adtál, már nem tudtam hogy szerezzem meg a 20 hozzászólást és még nem igazán értem hogy mükődik ez a dolog


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

minél előbb tag akarok lenni, teljes jogú


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

nem értem, nekem nem irja a nevem alatt hogy még mennyit kell írni a 20-hoz:!::!:


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

most ezek az üzenetzek, amiket irogatok ezek hozzászólásnak számitanak???


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

szeretem a pandamacit, kiss


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

szeretem a koala macit


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

a plüss macit


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

alapvetően minden plüss állatot szeretek


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

ezért van nekem több mint 20


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

még csak 12


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

olaszul akarok gyorsan megtanulni, valakinek van ötlete???


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

az angol már nagyon jól megy


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

szeretnék megismerni már olaszban élő magyarokat


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

ha valaki magyar és olaszban él, küldjön füstjeleket vagy valami üzenetet nekem


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

úgy érzem a levegőbe irogatok, ha valaki hall engem válaszoljon


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

hogyan tudok másd magyarokkal chatelni itt???


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

huu már csak 2


----------



## Ági PK (2011 Március 21)

1, megvan a 20!!! és most mit kell csinálni?


----------



## Asszmodeusz (2011 Március 21)

Nézz a holdra olyan furcsa-szép mintha félig képzeletből volna!


----------



## Asszmodeusz (2011 Március 21)

A hold : tükör benne mid a kép amit csak képzelsz : fordítva tündököl!


----------



## Asszmodeusz (2011 Március 21)

A holdon minden fordítva van : ami biztos itt - ott az bizonytalan


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## hpolgar (2011 Március 21)

mindig jó


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

tud esetleg valaki álomcsapdát készíteni, és a készítési módot részleteiben meg is osztaná?


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

45678910


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

456


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

789


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

1123


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

popppp


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

19


----------



## SNiii92 (2011 Március 21)

20


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

*Miheller 1*

Alma


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

dinnye


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

szilva


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

körte


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

szőlő


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

barack


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

citrom


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

narancs


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

mandarin


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

kivi


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

tök


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

uborka


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

paradicsom


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

saláta


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

retek


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

malac


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

tyúk


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*hello*

20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

kakas


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

**

zold az eg


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

liba


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*...*

kek a fu


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

kacsa


----------



## Miheller (2011 Március 21)

tehén


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*ggg*

nap vicce


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*hey*

vicc


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

**

lassu indian


----------



## czippora (2011 Március 21)

szerencse, hogy itt vagyok


----------



## czippora (2011 Március 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## czippora (2011 Március 21)

olyan szép az idő


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

**

hat igen jo itt lenni


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

csak kell ez a hozzaszolas


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*Lo*

csak ez a 20 hozzaszolas nem koser


----------



## czippora (2011 Március 21)

meleget kérek már!


----------



## czippora (2011 Március 21)

nyarat sokat


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*jo*

....cupp


----------



## czippora (2011 Március 21)

még többet


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

*itt a tavasz*

nyaral a banda


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

husveti nyuszi


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

viragzik a fa


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

egy unalmas este


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok!
Nagy Éva vagyok Battonyáról.


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

9 hónapos kisfiam van, miatta szeretnék letölteni innen.


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

semmi tema


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Meg talán én is fel tudok tölteni 1-2 dokumentumot, hátha nem ismeritek még.


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

senki se temazik?


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

ujabb unalmas nap


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Van gyermekbiztonsági kalauz-om


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

jok a tanacsok


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

meg egy kicsi


----------



## atyyyy (2011 Március 21)

megvan a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Vannak zenéim babáknak, gyerekeknek.


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

123


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

na most hogy mit kell hoza szolni


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

123
4


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

vagy csak szamokat kell beirni


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

61


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

vagy most mi van


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

616


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Vannak gyógyító meséim.


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

81


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

mindenkinek ilyen lasu az oldal vagy csak nekem


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

hu de jo magamal beszelgetni


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

54


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

55


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

45


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

gondolom azert ir mindenki szamokat ki mert tanulnak szamolni


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## smilegirl26 (2011 Március 21)

20


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

na koszonom a beszelgetest magamal


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

a


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

de lehet hogy folytatom


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Van babaszakácskönyvem.


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

hozzászolásokat gyüjtöm hogy be tudjak lépni


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

csak hogy ne unatkozak


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

azért irok számokat


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

de lehet hogy sajat magamat untatom?


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

betüket és ilyesmiket


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

ezer bocs ha zavar valakit


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

de nezem az idot delutan 3.30-kor irkalok magamnak


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

Asszem, én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

8960


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

aha hello


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

kilenc


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

en meg azt tudnam mi ertelme van a szamolgatasoknak


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tíz


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenegy


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenkettő


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

ez valami matek verseny lehet


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

vagy mindenki gondol egy szamra es a masik probalja kitalani?


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizennégy


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

amit persze nem nehez kitalalni mert mindenki kiirja hogy melyik szamra gondol


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

gyokot is lehet vonni?


----------



## csajbokbeus (2011 Március 21)

mert akkor piiit mondok


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*9*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 8kiss


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*10*



zacskóbáb írta:


> 8kiss


 10


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*11 helló*



csajbokbeus írta:


> mert akkor piiit mondok


 11 helló


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*12 helló*



csajbokbeus írta:


> gyokot is lehet vonni?


 12 helló


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*13 helló*



csajbokbeus írta:


> mert akkor piiit mondok


 13 helló


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*14 helló*



csajbokbeus írta:


> mert akkor piiit mondok


 14 helló


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*15 helló*



csajbokbeus írta:


> mert akkor piiit mondok


 15 helló


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*16 helló*



csajbokbeus írta:


> mert akkor piiit mondok


 16 helló


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok!

Az egyetlen hely ahol megtalátam amit keresek

így most kéne 20 üzenet, hogy letölthessem


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

helló


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

És ezzel az üzenettel már 2 megvan


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

zacskóbáb írta:


> helló



Hali és 3


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*17 helló*



Slipy írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az egyetlen hely ahol megtalátam amit keresek
> 
> így most kéne 20 üzenet, hogy letölthessem


 17 helló


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Kezd olyan Besenyő Pityus igazam van számolós lenni
jól meg aszontam de sebaj aki tudja mi az érti miról van szó


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*18 helló*



Slipy írta:


> Hali és 3


 18 helló


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

ééééééééééééééééés már megint igazam van


5


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Csütörtökön Dunakeszin lépnek fel 
rá kell hangolódni

6XD


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

jöjjön az abc


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

a


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*19 helló*



Slipy írta:


> Kezd olyan Besenyő Pityus igazam van számolós lenni
> jól meg aszontam de sebaj aki tudja mi az érti miról van szó


 19 helló


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

b


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

c


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*20 helló*



Slipy írta:


> a


 20 helló


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

És átléptem az álomhatár 10-et a 11-ik hozzászólássall


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Ha lehetne linket írni akkor megmutatnám min doglozok éppen


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

a


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Az ominózus 13. hozzászólásom


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

s


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

d


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Mindez azért, hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom, hogy le tudjak tölteni 1 doksit amiből hétfőre kell tanulnom


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

f


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

remélem megéri


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

g


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

h


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

j


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

x


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

k


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

y


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

18 :d


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

l


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

é


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

És jöhet a fanfár megvan a 20 ominózus hozzászólás már csak 2 napot kell várnom...


----------



## Slipy (2011 Március 21)

Azért biztos ami tuti fix írok még 1et mert 21 éves leszek nemsoká meg különben is


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

á


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

ű


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

í


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenöt


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

y


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenhat


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

x


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenhét


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## DrEvi1 (2011 Március 21)

húsz


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

c


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

v


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

b


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

n


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

m


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

Kedves canadai és a világon mindenhol élő magyarok! Szép estét mindnekinek!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

2. Sok Boldogságot!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

3. Sok szeretetet!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

4. Békességet!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

5. Egészséget!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

6. Jóságot!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

7. Apró örömöket!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

8. Nagy örömöket!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

9. Életre szóló Igazi Szerelmet!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

10. Sok édes madárcsicsergést!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

11. Fényes meleg napsütést!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

12. Hűsítő nyári símogató szellőt!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

13. Színes illatos virágokat!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

14. Játékos bújós állatkákat!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

15. Gyönyörű tájak emlékét!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

16. Finom ételek ízét és illatát!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

17. Jó filmeket!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

18. Érdekes könyveket!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

19. Sok nevetést a barátokkal és családdal!


----------



## Sesel198312 (2011 Március 21)

20. Szóval minden szépet és jót kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

egy


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

one


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

ketto


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

two


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

harom


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

tiz


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

ec


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

pec


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

ki


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

mehecccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

tizenot


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

cernara


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

cinegere3


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

ugorjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

cica miauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusz


----------



## galeri (2011 Március 21)

azegerreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## koko730406 (2011 Március 21)

sziasztok mi újság van veletek én most léptem be bocsi ha egy kicsit ügyetlenkedem mert nem vagyok jó író nekem még új a technika


----------



## koko730406 (2011 Március 21)

igyekszem csak még mindig mulya vagyok hozzá kell nekem egy ki idő mire belerázodóm remélem nem fogok valamit elrontani


----------



## koko730406 (2011 Március 21)

nem tudom hogy mi az hogy banolva most vagyok fent elöször


----------



## koko730406 (2011 Március 21)

és nagyon nehéz ez a számomrilyen gyorsan irni hogy meg feleljek


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

*Sziasztok!*

Ma regisztráltam itt elösször és nagyon ujj vagyok de nagyon tetszik az oldal és remélem minél hamarabb ki igazodom itt a dolgokban!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Remélem nekem is sikerül ide minél hamarabb zenéket fel tennem!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

És persze remélem segitségére lehetek vele másoknak.


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon örülök ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon elfáradtam ma azt hiszem le fekszem és holnap folytatom!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Reméelm jó helyre irok probálom be gyüjteni a husz hzozzá szólást


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Azt hiszem itt minden hagszerhez található valami adat


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

elnézést ha véletlen rossz helyre irok!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Néha picit mellé ütök de majd csak bele jövök


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Ugy látom nagyon sok minden található itten!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Hát már csak tiz hoizzá szólás van hátra


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Nehéz igy bármit is irni


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Pedig sok szakmai dologról lehetne beszélgetni


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Hát nem könnyü igy irni hogy cxak irni valamit


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Én korgos vagyok de biztosan sok korgos kolegea van itt


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

És tudok velke dolgokat cserélni


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Na de majd ki derül ha már teljesen ki ismerem itt magamat


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Azért nagyon jó egy ilyen oldal


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Ahol mindent meg lehet beszélni és ingyenes.


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Hát meg van a husz hozzá szólásom remélem hogy sikerült!További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## muzsikus2011 (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Barbamama2 (2011 Március 22)

*Bla-bla-bla*

Bla-bla-bla


----------



## Barbamama2 (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Barbamama2 (2011 Március 22)

Bla-bla-bla


----------



## Barbamama2 (2011 Március 22)

Bla-bla-bla


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

sziasztok , köszönöm az irány adást


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

Fantzasztikus ez az oldal, és sok jó anyag is vn


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

jó idő van nem?


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

már csak 17 van


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

mennék dolgozni már!!


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

kukurikuuuuu


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

nem semmi mit megnem tesz az ember a céljaiért...hmmm


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

briliáns elme volt aki ezt létre hozta, köszi


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

én elmentem a vásárba fél pénzel


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

fözök kávét


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

kutyám egy hatalmas medve


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

21 nap kell egy új szokás megtartásához


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

agyaban döl el minden


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

miért sokkal fontosab mint a hogyan


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

mert amikor tudjuk mit akarunk az égiek is támogatnak


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

3 pillér amit meg kell szüntettni hogy elérd amit szeretnél


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

az első a kételyek, amik vissza tartanak attól amit szeretnél és ehhez való cselekvéstől


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

a második a félelem, amikor annyira félünk inkább megsemm mozdulunk a cél érdekében


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

a harmadik a változásokkal szembeni hajlandosság hiánya...
amikor mereven ragaszkodsz nem müködö dolgokhoz és nem veszed észre a ujban rejlő hatalmas lehetőséget


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

tehát ha ezen a három dologzik valaki akkor jelentős előre lépést eredményez az élette minden területén


----------



## iman sejk (2011 Március 22)

köszönöm


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon szeretem Hofit!


----------



## jozsika00 (2011 Március 22)

**

Nos akkor sziaztok, megkezdtem a hozzászólásgyűjtést


----------



## jozsika00 (2011 Március 22)

**

akarom mondani, sziasztok.


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

szerintem nem léteznek


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*Ülünk a babérjainkon*

258


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*A Duna nagyvárosi szerepe*

357


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

95147


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

9517524


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

yxcvvb


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

9517487


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

987654jhkjhkljh321321565


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

23587974564vchdokmm


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

qtwqtrqjhgdjh
vjvjvjh
cvcvcbvc
21654879


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

iuziuziz iuziuzuiz uziuziuz iuziuziuz iuziuziuz uiziuziuz


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

3213213213213213213213213213123213132132132132


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*54665465465465465454564654654*


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

987987987987987987987987987987987998798798798789*987987987987987987777779879987987987987987*


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

98798979879879889798798798*987987*


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

helló


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Majd a cica megissz


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

*  Tóth Kornélia: Ujjsoroló *

​ A hüvelyk mustáros,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

A mutató mézes,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

A középső lekváros,


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

A gyűrűs meg krémes.


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Hát a kicsi tiszta maradt?


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

Dehogy maradt, az is ragad!


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)

ez jó volt...


----------



## kicsiwf (2011 Március 22)




----------



## ditta19970201 (2011 Március 22)

3 hozzászólás...


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)




----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

123456


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

A b c d e f


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

010111001


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

Haha


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

Szia


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

56


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

89


----------



## pepe091 (2011 Március 22)

48


----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Bóbitaovi (2011 Március 22)

Bocsi a képekért :..::88:


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Három végzetes és elemi tévedés a VÍZ élettani szerepéről*

*Három végzetes és elemi tévedés a VÍZ élettani szerepéről*


*1. Az első elemi és végzetes tévedés - Mindegy, hogy mit iszom!*


Fejlett társadalmakban azt gondolják, hogy a tea, kávé, alkohol és a különböző üdítőitalok megfelelő helyettesítői a tiszta, természetes víznek. Ezekben az italokban ugyan van víz, de emellett víz elvonó (dehidratáló) anyagokat is tartalmaznak. Eltávolítják az őket feloldó vizet, és szervezetünk víz tartalékaiból is elvonnak! 
Manapság a modern életstílus a kereskedelmi italoktól teszi függővé az embert. A gyerekeket nem késztetik, és nem tanítják meg a víz ivására, így mindenféle szénsavas italoktól és cukrozott gyümölcslevektől válnak függővé. Ugyanakkor az üdítők "kulturált", mesterségesen szabályozott íze automatikusan csökkenti a víz ivás ösztönét, amikor épp nincs a közelben üdítő.
Miért olyan nagy baj ez?
Talán emlékszünk még arra, amikor a kémiaórán a telített és telítetlen oldatokról tanultunk. Amikor vízben cukrot oldunk föl, egy idő után elérkezünk ahhoz a ponthoz, amikor az oldat telítődik, és a víz (oldószer) nem képes több cukrot fölvenni. Egy ilyen telített oldat képtelen a szervezetben a funkcióját ellátni.
Ma, az üdítők fogyasztásával becsapjuk a szervezetünket. Testünk a szomjúsággal jelzi a víz hiányt, mi pedig víz helyett üdítőitalt adunk neki. Az üdítőitalokban annyi cukor és egyéb haszontalan anyag van, hogy a szervezetünknek komoly kihívást jelent, hogy vizet vonjon ki belőle. De, még ha ez sikerül is, egy pohár kólában található víz mennyiséget a szervezet pont elhasznál a benne levő haszontalan anyagok kiürítésére. 
Sőt! Az igazság az, hogy a szénsavas üdítőitalok nemhogy pótolnák a vizet, hanem vizet vonnak el a szervezettől!
Fontos!
Ahhoz, hogy a szervezet alapvető folyamatai, méregtelenítése és öngyógyítása zavartalanul működhessen, napi 2-3 liter tiszta víz fogyasztása lenne ajánlott. Ez a víz mennyiség nemcsak egészségesebb, hanem SOKKAL vitálisabb életet biztosít, amely nagyságrendekkel jobb közérzetet, nagyobb fizikai és szellemi teljesítőképességet is jelent a fogyasztójának.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Három végzetes és elemi tévedés a VÍZ élettani szerepéről*

*2. A második elemi és végzetes tévedés - Én tiszta vizet iszom!*


Az igényes emberek ma már ásványvizet isznak, a főzéshez viszont még mindig sokan a csapvizet használják. A forralás ugyan elpusztít némely baktériumokat, azonban nem képes közömbösíteni a vegyi anyagok, gyógyszermaradványok és hormonok hatásait. Igen, hormonok! Vajon miért van ennyi meddőség és impotencia manapság? Elképzelhető, hogy az a rengeteg fogamzásgátló és egyéb hormontabletta, amelyet az utóbbi évtizedekben fogyasztunk, és a vizeinkbe engedünk, hozzájárul ehhez?


Dr. Michael Colgan, a világ egyik legnevesebb és legelismertebb táplálkozástudományi szaktekintélye, könyvében részletesen ír a víztisztítás megbízhatóságáról az USA-ban:


De hiszen tisztítják a vizet, nem?

Nem!
A vízművek mindenütt csak bizonyos minimum-szabványnak megfelelően kezeli a vizet. Készleteinket azonban több mint 60 000 különféle vegyi anyag szennyezi. Rendkívül nehéz és költséges valamennyit kivonni a jelenleg használt, elavult és gyengén finanszírozott vízszűrő rendszerekkel. A Természetvédelmi Tanács (Natural Resources Defense Council) friss jelentése szerint üzemeink több mint kétharmada elavult.
A vízügyi mérnökök vonakodnak bevallani ezeket a gondokat. Megteszik, amire a rendelkezésükre álló víztisztító eszközökkel képesek. Egy átlagos víztisztító üzem mintegy 30-40 vegyi anyag jelentétét képes vizsgálni, és ennek nagyjából a felét, kb. 20-at próbál meg kiszűrni (A teljesítmény 60.000-ből 20). A fennmaradó 59 980-féle vegyszer akadálytalanul bejuthat a szervezetünkbe.
Sokszor még az is ott marad, amit megpróbálnak eltávolítani. A vízművek ráadásul még mérgező anyagokat is adagol a vízhez, például klórt és alumíniumot, olyan vegyi anyagokat, amelyeknek a szervezetünkben semmi keresnivalójuk. A klórozás a járványok megelőzésének elavult módszere.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Három végzetes és elemi tévedés a VÍZ élettani szerepéről*

*3. A harmadik elemi tévedés - Ásványvizet kell innom, mert sok hasznos tápanyagot tartalmaz! ...és csak emiatt életünk folyamán kb. 80 kg kőzet megy át a testünkön - FÖLÖSLEGESEN!*


A vezetékes víznél lényegesen jobb választás az ásványvíz, de ennek kapcsán azonban meg kell jegyeznünk, hogy a szervezetünk a szükséges ásványi anyagokat a táplálékból veszi fel és nem a vízből. Egyetlen funkciójának ellátásához sem szükséges az ásványok vagy egyéb oldott anyagok jelenléte a vízben. Ezért aztán az ember élete során ásványok formájában ~80 kg kőzetet iszik meg, amely csak keresztülmegy a testén. 
Fontos, hogy különbséget tegyünk szerves és szervetlen kötésű ásványok között! Szervetlen ásványok találhatók a földben, a kőzetekben és így az ásványvizekben is. Az emberi szervezet azonban úgy lett megalkotva, hogy csak azokat az ásványi anyagokat képes hasznosítani, amelyeket a növények a táptalajból felszívnak, és fotoszintézis útján szerves kötésbe rendeznek.
Másrészt, ha megvizsgáljuk a vizek ásványianyag-tartalmát, kiderül, hogy a szükséges mennyiségnek csak egy kis töredékét tartalmazzák.
*Ásványi anyag*​ *A szervezet napi szükséglete*​ *Szervetlen ásványi anyag **1 l** ásványvízben*​ *Szerves ásványi anyag 10 dkg termékben*​ Kalcium
1000 mg
45-220 mg
Sajt 1200 mg
Kálium
 2000 mg
90 mg
Szója 2000 mg
Magnézium
300 mg
50 mg
Dió 250 mg
Vas
19 mg
3 mg
Búzakorpa 13 mg
Cink
12 mg
2 mg
Korpakenyér 2 mg
Nátrium
2000 mg
150 mg
Sajt 1300 mg

*A napi szükségletek adatai csak tájékoztató jellegűek. Az ivóvíz által tartalmazott mennyiségek irányértékek, amelyek a forrástól függően változhatnak


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Tiszta víz*

*Létezik egyáltalán igazán TISZTA víz? *





Milyen vizet fogyasszunk? Van az ásványvíznél jobb megoldás is az ivóvíz előállítására?!? 
Napjainkban a legkülönfélébb víztisztítási, illetve szűrési eljárások ismertek és terjedtek el a gyakorlatban is. Ezeknek a hatékonysága a hiányostól a kiválóig terjed.
Mint az a mellékelt ábrán is látható, a legalacsonyabb minőségű vizet a hagyományos *víztisztító* szűrők (CF) és a mikroszűrési (MF) eljárás biztosítja, a legjobb hatásfokkal pedig a *fordított ozmózis* elvén (RO) működő szűrési eljárás rendelkezik. A szűrési hatásfoka 10 000-szer jobb, mint a hagyományos csapra szerelhető készülékeké (CF).


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Tiszta víz*

*A NASA fejlesztése: Tiszta víz az űrben*





A fordított *ozmózis* technológiát a NASA fejlesztette ki, és idáig az amerikai hadsereg használta háborús övezetekben, vegyi és biológiai fegyverekkel szennyezett területen ivóvíz előállítására.
Az ozmotikus vízszűrő működése a természetből jól ismert folyamat, az ozmózis elvén alapul. Az ozmózis folyamatában a membrán átengedi az oldószert, de nem engedi át az oldott anyagot. Addig hígul az oldat, ameddig kiegyenlítődik a két oldal ozmotikus nyomása.
A fordított ozmózis során az alkalmazott nyomás segítségével az oldószer préselődik át a membránon, és ez lesz a tisztított víz. A vízvezetékből beáramló vizet a membrán kettéosztja tisztított vízre és a szennyező anyagokban feldúsult maradékra.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Tiszta víz*

*FONTOS!* A molekulaméretű szűrőként funkcionáló ozmózismembránon csak a tiszta víz képes átjutni, a szennyező anyagokat tartalmazó hulladék víz a szennyvízelvezetőbe távozik. A tisztított víz mennyiségének aránya függ a vízminőségtől és a készülék felépítésétől: 1:2 aránytól 1:10 arányig terjedhet. Az ozmózismembrán nagyon kicsi nyílásokat tartalmaz, amelyeken keresztül csak a vízmolekulák tudnak átjutni, minden egyéb anyag kívül marad.



Az így előállított kristálytiszta ivóvíz nem tartalmaz baktériumokat, vírusokat, klórt, vegyi anyagokat, vegyszereket, gyógyszermaradványokat, ipari szennyeződéseket, nehézfémeket, toxikus, radioaktív és rákkeltő anyagokat. 
Az ábrán az ozmózismembrán nyílásának méretét láthatják egy baktériumhoz, ill. vírushoz viszonyítva. A vegyileg rendkívül stabil, baktériumálló membrán előállítására csak néhány gyártó képes.

Ezt a víztisztító technológiát a 60-as években vezették be az Egyesült Államok haditengerészeti és szárazföldi egységeinél egy kristálytiszta ivóvizet előállító berendezés formájában. Az eltelt 40 évben a technológia fejlődésével kedvezőbb lett az ára, ami lehetővé tette ennek az eredetileg haditechnikai célú eszköznek *Platinus Aqua víztisztító berendezés* néven a lakossági felhasználását is.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Tiszta víz*

*Valóban TISZTA víz, kényelmesen, az Ön otthonában, literenként mindössze 5 forintért!*


A fordított ozmózis technológiával most kényelmesen, az otthonában juthat kristálytiszta, egészséges ivóvízhez, a mai napig elképzelhetetlen, 5 forintos literenkénti költséggel!
A Platinus Aqua víztisztító készülék a szennyező anyagoktól nagyrészt megszabadított mesterséges vizet tovább tisztítva állítja elő az emberi test igényeihez legjobban illeszkedő kristálytiszta ivóvizet.
A készülék minden eddig ismert szűrési eljárásnál jobb vízminőséget és hosszabb szűrő élettartamot biztosít. - Ez a hagyományos szűrési eljárásoknál tízezerszer jobb hatásfokot jelent Önnek! 
A készülék előnyös tulajdonságai:


A kristálytiszta ivóvíz nem tartalmaz baktériumokat, vírusokat, klórt, vegyi anyagokat, vegyszereket, gyógyszermaradványokat, ipari szennyeződéseket, nehézfémeket, toxikus, radioaktív és rákkeltő anyagokat.
Saját kontrollunk van a készülék által előállított víz minőségére, így állandóan kellemes ízű, kristálytiszta az ivóvíz, a vízvezetékrendszer meghibásodása vagy véletlen vízszennyezés esetén is. Mindig a megfelelő mennyiségben rendelkezésre álló - készüléktől függően napi 20-200 liter -, az emberi test igényeinek legjobban megfelelő friss, kristálytiszta ivóvizet állít elő.
Fogyni vágyóknak kifejezetten előnyös az ozmotikus víz fogyasztása, hiszen *elősegíti a méregtelenítést. *
*Nem szennyezzük a környezetet* a kiürült műanyag ásványvizes palackokkal.
A vízszűrő berendezés a lakásunkban végrehajtja azt a szűrési folyamatot, amelyet a természetes ásványvizek járnak be a felszín alatti kőzetrétegekben.
*A legkényelmesebb megoldás* , hiszen a saját konyhánkban juthatunk a tiszta vízhez, és a víztisztító készülékhez tartozó vízcsap megnyitásán kívül egyéb teendőnk nincsen.
A vízszűrő által előállított *víz* ideális vasalókba, akkumulátorokba, gépkocsik hűtőberendezésébe, tea- és kávéfőzőkbe, hiszen *nem okoz vízkövet*


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Tiszta víz és reverz ozmózis készülék*




A készülék felépítése:
A legegyszerűbb fordított ozmózis-alapelvű vízszűrő berendezések háromfokozatúak, amelyek a következő feladatokat látják el:


*Polipropilén előszűrő:* eltávolítja a lebegő szennyeződéseket, rozsdát, homokot stb.
*Aktívszén-szűrő:* eltávolítja a vegyi anyagok nagy részét, pl. a klórt.
*Ozmózismembrán:* eltávolítja a vírusokat, baktériumokat és a vízben lévő oldott anyagokat.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis víztisztító berendezés*

*Reverz ozmózis víztisztító berendezés*


Mellyel Ön az az ásványvíznél is tisztább, egészségesebb ozmotikus vizet kap literenként 5 Ft-ért. 
A mosogatószekrénybe építhető, tárolótartállyal és külön csappal ellátott vízszűrő berendezés 

automatikusan működik, így a használat során Önnek mindössze egyetlen feladata marad: a csapot kell megnyitni ahhoz, hogy tiszta vízhez jusson. 
A kieresztett vizet a készülék automatikusan pótolja a tartályban, így Önnek mindig 12 liter kristálytiszta ivóvíz áll rendelkezésére.
*Ez a készülék a legideálisabb otthoni használatra.* 
A készülék a kútvízhez szükséges kiegészítő UV-lámpás előfertőtlenítést is lehetővé teszi. (Az UV lámpa nincs benne az alapkészülék árában!)


(5 lépcsős szűrőrendszer, 12 literes puffer tartály (utólag bővíthető), 190 l/nap tisztavíz-kapacitás)


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék árak*

*Fordított-ozmózis víztisztítók 65 - 400 ezer forint között. Ön tudja, hogy melyiket érdemes választani?*

Ma nagy választékban állnak rendelkezésre a piacon különböző típusú, tudású, fordított-ozmózis rendszerű víztisztító készülékek. Hatalmas ár- és minőségi különbségek vannak a forgalmazott készülékek között. Jelenleg ilyen RO (Reverse Osmosis) készülékeket reklámoznak már 65.000,- Ft és 400.000,- Ft között.


A legdrágább (250 - 400.000,- Ft) készülékeknél főleg a presztízst kell megfizetni, hiszen ezeket mindannyiunk által ismert világcégek forgalmazzák gyakran hálózatos, vagy direkt marketing formájában.
Az olcsó, néha már 65.000.- Ft-ért reklámozott készülékek szinte mindig gyenge minőségű, kétes eredetű kínai készülékek, melyeknél a reklámban hangsúlyozott ár nettó ár, melyre még rájön az áfa, és még így is beszerelés nélkül, csak egy üzletben történő vásárlás esetén értendő. A készülék ekkor egyfajta "szereld magad" program keretében kerül önállóan beszerelésre. Ezek mellé a készülékek mellé nem kapunk kielégítő szerviz szolgáltatást, sem megbízható garanciát. Csak ezermester típusú, kalandkereső vásárlóknak ajánlott.
A kedvező 100 - 150.000.- Ft-os árkategóriában több készüléket lehet találni. Itt ugyan csak néhány ezer forint különbség mutatkozik az árban, azonban sok különbség található a minőségben és a hozzá adott szolgáltatásban. Az alábbiakban egy kis áttekintést teszünk, melyben átnézzük, hogy melyek azok a paraméterek, amelyeket feltétlenül figyelembe kell vennünk, ha egy fordított-ozmózis víztisztító készüléket vásárolunk.
 *FONTOS!* Amikor a költségeket vizsgáljuk, ne csak a készülék árát nézzük, hiszen ez csak egy része a költségeknek. A készülék árán felül még feltétlenül nézzünk utána a kiszállítás, a beszerelés és - ami a legfontosabb -, az üzemeltetési költségeknek. Nehogy az történjen, hogy a vásárlásnál néhány ezer forintot spórolunk ugyan, de később évente a többszörösét fizetjük rá a karbantartási költségekre.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék kérdések*

*1. szállítással és a beszereléssel kapcsolatos kérdések*

A legelső dolog, amit figyelembe kell vennünk vásárlás előtt, hogy az adott készülék ára vajon tartalmazza-e a kiszállítási és beszerelési díjat, illetve az adott forgalmazó cég kompletten, beszereléssel együtt vállalja-e a készülék átadását az otthonunkban. Abban az esetben, ha a megadott ár nem tartalmazza ezeket a szolgáltatásokat, akkor a készülék vételára ugyan kedvezőbbnek tűnhet, de ilyenkor - mindamellett, hogy ez plusz költséget jelent -, egyéb problémákat is fölvet, amelyekkel számolnunk kell:
*Plusz költségek:* A legtöbb esetben amikor a készüléket reklámozzák a megadott ár csak a készülékre vonatkozik és nem tartalmazza a kiszállítás és üzembe helyezés költségeit. Ilyenkor Önnek három választása van. *Az egyik lehetőség*, hogy saját maga szereli be a készüléket, melyhez vízvezeték szerelő szerszámokra, tömítőanyagokra és alapvető vízvezeték-szerelői ismeretekre lesz szüksége. *A második lehetőség*, hogy megvásárolja a készüléket, majd a szereléssel megbíz egy vízvezeték-szerelőt. *A harmadik lehetőség*, ha a forgalmazó cég fölajánlja, hogy egy általuk megbízott szerelővel szereltetik be a készüléket. Ebben az esetben általában külön fölszámításra kerül a kiszállási díj, vidéki szerelés esetén külön vidéki kilométerdíj és a munkadíj. Ezek együttesen 20.000-, vidéki szerelés esetén akár 40.000,- Ft-tal is megnövelhetik a költségeket! 



*Egyéb problémák:* Abban az esetben, ha a forgalmazó nem beszerelve adja át a készüléket az Ön otthonában, további megfontolandó kérdés, hogy egy esetleges meghibásodás, vagy szivárgás esetén Ön kinél fogja tudni érvényesíteni a garanciát. Egy szivárgás esetén ugyanis a forgalmazó első kérdése az lesz, hogy miért szivárog a készülék? Valóban a készülék hibásodott meg, vagy csak a szerelő kötötte be szakszerűtlenül a csatlakozásokat? Kit terhel a garanciális felelősség? A forgalmazót? Vagy esetleg azt a szerelőt, aki beszerelte a készüléket? Amennyiben a felelősség kérdése tisztázható, és egyértelmű hogy a készülék hibásodott meg, ebben az esetben a forgalmazó - mivel ő csak a készüléket adta el Önnek -, a garanciát is csak az üzletben fogja érvényesíteni. Ez egy nehéz helyzet, ugyanis a beépített készülék ki- és visszaszerelése ismét vízvezeték szerelői felkészültséget kíván, nem is beszélve a kiszerelt készüléknek a forgalmazóhoz történő visszaszállításával járó plusz gondokról. Esetlegesen a forgalmazó kiküldhet a helyszínre egy szerelőt, de ezért külön díjat fog felszámítani, még akkor is, ha a készülék garanciális, hiszen az ő garanciája csak a készülékre vonatkozott, nem az Ön otthonában történő javításra.


*A Platinus Aqua készülékkel Ön mentesül ezektől a gondoktól, hiszen a készülék ára tartalmazza a kiszállítás és beszerelés költségeit Magyarország teljes területén.* A készülék beszerelését a cég saját szakemberei végzik, így a cég teljeskörű, és egész élettartamra szóló garanciát vállal *mind a készülékre, mind a szerelésre*. Egy esetleges meghibásodás esetén a Platinus Aqua felkészült munkatársai a lehető legrövidebb időn belül, az *Ön otthonában, garanciálisan* javítják a készüléket.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék kérdések*

*2. Üzemeltetési költségek és garanciák *

Egy forditottozmózis víztisztító készülék az üzembe helyezést követően rendszeres karbantartást igényel. Ahogyan egy autóban rendszeres időközönként cserélni kell a motorolajat, ehhez hasonlóan egy víztisztító készülékben is rendszeresen szűrőbetéteket és membránt kell cserélni, és a szűrőházakat és csöveket is illik alkalmanként tisztítani és fertőtleníteni. Ezeket a karbantartásokat rendszeresen (általában évente) szükséges elvégezni. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a költségek számbavételekor *sokkal nagyobb súllyal kell figyelembe vennünk a karbantartási költségeket, mint a készülék árát*, hiszen a készüléket csak egyszer kell megvásárolni, a karbantartásokra azonban minden évben költeni fogunk. Nézzük meg, mik azok az apró részletek, amelyek nem kerülhetik el a figyelmünket.


Vannak olyan cégek, amelyek egyetlen marketing eszközüknek a minél alacsonyabb árak kommunikálását tekintik. Ilyen esetben azonban nem árt, ha a legapróbb részleteknek is utánajárunk, és mindennek utánaszámolunk. Több cég reklámoz jól hangzóan 12 - 13.000,- Ft körül előszűrő készletet, melyet évente kell cserélni. Így a felületes szemlélőnek az a benyomása támadhat, hogy a készülék éves fenntartása nagyságrendileg tízezer forintos költséggel jár. Azt azonban már nem mindig említik, hogy ez az összeg csak az előszűrők ára, amire még rá kell számítani a kiszállás és a munkadíj költségét, amely együttesen, Budapesten kb. 10.000,- Ft. Ezen kívül általában minden harmadik évben (gyengébb minőségű membrán esetén 2 évente) az olcsónak tűnő előszűrő készleten kívül a membránt is cserélni kell, ami körülbelül 25.000,- Ft. Így az igazi meglepetés a második vagy harmadik évben érhet bennünket, amikor a membrán is cserére szorul, ekkor ugyanis a számla a következő képen alakulhat: szűrőkészlet 12.000 + membrán 25.000 + kiszállás 5.000 + munkadíj 5.000 = összesen 47.000,- Ft ! Egy esetleges vidéki helyszín esetén ez az összeg még megemelkedhet egy 50 forint per kilométeres vidéki tarifával oda-vissza.
*A Platinus Aqua* árpolitikájának kialakításánál fontos szempont volt, hogy ügyfeleinket ne érhessék kellemetlen meglepetések. Ezért mind a készülékek árai, mind pedig a karbantartási díjak tartalmazzák a kiszállási és munkadíjakat is. A karbantartási díjak átalánydíjak, ami azt jelenti, hogy *a költségek előre tervezhetőek, nincsenek extra kiadások a membráncsere, vagy esetleges meghibásodás esetén sem!*

*A Platinus Aqua* készülékhez folyamatos karbantartást biztosítunk teljes élettartam garanciával. Ennek a díja bruttó 30.000,-Ft évente. Ez egy átalánydíj, amely *tartalmazza az összes felhasznált alkatrész* (szűrők, membrán, esetleges meghibásodott alkatrészek), *a kiszállás, és a munkadíj költségeit, valamint minden alkalommal újabb egy év teljes körű garanciát.* Nincsenek rejtett költségek, az árak egységesek Magyarország egész területén. Így Ön biztos lehet benne, hogy minden évben csak a fenti összeget kell fizetnie.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék kérdések*

*3. Minőséggel kapcsolatos kérdések*

Az egészségmegőrzés egyre nagyobb szerepet játszik az emberek életében. A kristálytiszta ivóvízre is egyre többen tartanak igényt. A piac növekszik, így sajnos egyre több silány minőségű olcsó termék és alkatrész kapható. Az olcsóbb készülékeknél gyakran találkozunk úgynevezett *gyorscsatlakozókkal*, melyek ugyan meggyorsítják a készülék összeszerelését, és kedvezőbb költségeket eredményeznek, de elég, ha egy picit megfeszül valamelyik cső, és máris szivárog a víz a csatlakozásnál. A RO készülék lelke a *membrán*, amely egyben a legdrágább és legérzékenyebb alkatrész is. Ennek előállítására eleinte csak néhány gyártó volt képes, ma azonban több egyre több no-name membránnal találkozhatunk. Érdemes tehát ezeknek is utánanéznünk, mielőtt a készülék megvásárlása mellett döntünk.
*
*
*A Platinus Aqua háztartási víztisztító készülékeket* kizárólag a stabil, biztos kötést eredményező *hollandi csatlakozókkal*, és a legelismertebb és legmegbízhatóbb amerikai *Filmtec membránokkal* szereljük, melyek élettartama gyakran duplája a piacon kapható egyéb ozmózis membránoknak.
*
*
*A Platinus Aqua-nak már az indulásnál az volt a célja*, hogy partnereink úgy tekintsenek rá, mint egy megbízható társra, aki nem csak egy készüléket ad el nekik, hanem folyamatos szolgáltatást és szervizhátteret biztosít meglévő víztisztító berendezéseik mellé. Egy ilyen ígéret vállalása egyben felelősséget is jelent. Azért, hogy ezt biztosíthassuk, 5 gyártó modelljeit teszteltük, és a minőség alapján választottuk a legmegbízhatóbbat. A magas minőségi követelmények mellett, ügyfeleinknek a vásárolt készülékekhez rendszeres időszakos karbantartást biztosítunk a használat figyelembevételével, és e mellé teljes élettartamra szóló garanciát vállalunk a víztisztító készülékekre.


Ahhoz, hogy egy vásárlás esetén a jó döntést hozzuk meg, azt gondolom, hogy az ár mellett, ezeket a dolgokat is célszerű figyelembe venni. A Platinus Aqua készülék bekerülési ár szerint nem a legolcsóbb, de bátran állíthatjuk, hogy minőség és hozzáadott szolgáltatások tekintetében a legjobb ár-érték arányú készülék a piacon. Válassza a minőséget és a megbízhatóságot! Tegyen próbára minket!


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Mennyibe kerül az Ön egészsége?*

*Mennyibe kerül az Ön egészsége?*

Számoljunk egy kicsit utána:
Egy átlagos 4 tagú családban naponta minimum 1,5-2 liter folyadékot fogyasztanak el a családtagok. Számoljunk másfél literrel, a gyerekek ennél valószínüleg picit kevesebbet, a felnőttek pedig többet fognak meginni. Ez *literenként 75 Ft-os*, közepes árfekvésű ásványvízzel számolva, egy év alatt 4 fő x 1,5 liter x 75 Ft x 365 nap = 164 250 Ft.

Most nézzük meg, hogy mibe kerül Önnek a készülék:
A Platinus Aqua víztisztító készülék üzemeltetési költségei két részből tevődnek össze:



 *Üzembe helyezés költsége: 139.900 Ft.*
Ez az ár tartalmazza a készülék vételárát, a kiszállítás és beszerelés tejes költségeit az ország teljes területén.
 *Éves karbantartási díj: 30.000 Ft*
Ez egy átalánydíj, amely magában foglalja az aktuális szűrők cseréjét évente, a készülék átvizsgálását, műszeres vízminőség ellenőrzést, a munkadíjat és a kiszállási díjat. Ezen felül minden egyes karbantartás elvégzésével a garancia újabb 1 évvel meghosszabodik. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a rendszeres karbantartások betartásával, Ön teljes élettartama szólógaranciát élvez.
 Mint látható, a készülék már kevesebb mint egy év alatt "visszahozza" az árát, sőt 34 350 Ft megtakarítást biztosít Önnek rögtön az első évben. 
Most nézzük meg a fenntartási költségeket: A készülék éves karbantartási díja bruttó 30.000,- Ft.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Mennyibe kerül az Ön egészsége?*

Folyamatos karbantartás mellett *teljes élettartam garancia* van a készülékre. Így a költségek pontosan előre tervezhetők, nincsenek váratlan extra kiadások, membrán csere, vagy egy esetleges meghibásodás esetén sem! 


Vagyis Ön a második évtől kezdve minden évben 164.250 Ft - 30.000 Ft = 134 250 Ft megtakarítást fog elérni.


134 250 Ft megtakarítás minden évben! Nem menne el inkább nyaralni ebből a pénzből? Vagy inkább cipeli tovább a műanyag flakonokat? 



Kérem válasszon!


*Összegezzük a fentieket:* már az első évben visszahozza a berendezés az árát, sőt Önnek 24 000 Ft megtakarítása keletkezik. A második évtől pedig Önnek az összes fenntartási költsége csupán évi 30.000 Ft. Ez azt jelenti, hogy havi 2 250 Ft, vagyis *napi 82 Ft-ért, azaz 1 l közepes ásványvíz áráért* Önnek és az egész családjának, mindig kristálytiszta ivóvize lesz.


Mennyit is költ Ön most naponta ásványvízre, vagy más cukrozott "üdítőitalokra"?


Az az igazság, hogy amikor én először elvégeztem ezt a kis kalkulációt nem is akartam hinni a szememnek, legalább háromszor utánaszámoltam, mire végre megnyugodtam, és elfogadtam a végeredményt. 


Az alábbi táblázatban megpróbálom áttekinthetően összefoglalni a fenti számításaimat:






És itt van még egy táblázat, ami a vízszűrő berendezés napi költségét foglalja össze egy 4 tagú család esetén.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Egy reverz ozmózis készülék előnyei*

*További extra előnyök, melyeket a Platinus Aqua biztosít Önnek: *


Nincs több cipekedés a boltból...
Nincs több szemétbe dobott műanyag palack...
Nincs több filmréteg a kávén...
Nincs több folt a teán...
Nincs több vízkő miatt tönkrement kávéfőző, vasaló...
Jobb ízű, vegyszerektől mentes levesek, ételek...
Tisztább és egészségesebb a legjobb minőségű vizeknél...
Minden körülmények között biztonságos, Kristálytiszta ivóvíz...
 És van mégy egy fontos, sőt nagyon fontos érv is a vízszűrő készülék használata mellett. Az Ön családja 1 év alatt, ha a fenti számokat alkalmazzuk, Ön is kiszámolhatja, 1 460 db. 1,5 literes műanyag flakont fog elhasználni. Kiszámoljam, hogy 1 év alatt Magyarországon hány műanyag flakon fog elhasználódni? Nem számolom ki, nincs hozzá kedvem. 
Döbbenetes eredményt kapnánk!
*Platinus Aqua víztisztító készülék*


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

ébreszt a hajnalfény..(8)


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék - Gyakori kérdések*

*1.Mennyivel növeli meg a háztartásom vízfogyasztását a háztartási víztisztító készülék?*

Elhanyagolható mennyiségben, mivel a készülék nem a háztartás teljes vízfelhasználását, csak az ivóvizet szűri, és e folyamat során keletkezik kb. 1:2 arányban szennyezőanyagokban feldúsult víz, ami a lefolyóba távozik.
Egy személy naponta kb. 160 liter vizet használ fel az alábbi eloszlásban:


Fürdés, zuhanyozás 50-100 liter
Kézmosás 10-15 liter
Mosás 20-40 liter
Tisztítás 5-10 liter
WC használat 20-40 liter
Ivás, főzés 3-4 liter
 Mivel a készülék, csak ez utóbbit szűri, ezért a használat során keletkező hulladék víz mindössze 3-8 liter. Ez nem befolyásolja számottevően a napi 160 literes átlagos személyenkénti fogyasztást.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék - Gyakori kérdések*

*2. El kell-e zárnom a készülék vízvételi csapját, ha hosszabb időre elutazom?*

A lakásunk vízellátó rendszerében bármikor történhet egy csőtörés, lazulás akár a mosógépnél, mosogatógépnél, vagy a fürdőszobai csapoknál is. Ezért, ha hosszabb időre elutazunk, a lakásban található főcsapot érdemes elzárni, hogy egy hasonló esetben ne a szomszédoknak kelljen betörni a lakásba. Ez nem csak a víztisztító készülékkel, hanem bármelyik vízcsapunkkal, vagy egyéb berendezésünkkel megtörténhet. A Platinus Aqua víztisztító készülék szivárgásának esélye semmivel nem haladja meg, bármely más háztartási szerelvény szivárgásának esélyét.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék - Gyakori kérdések*

*3. Milyen időközönként kell szűrőkészletet cserélnem?*

A szűrőcserék intervalluma függ a felhasznált mennyiségtől és a víz szennyezettségétől. Átlagos családi felhasználás esetén - a tapasztalatok alapján - évente elég a szűrőket kicserélni, de a víz szennyezettség és a felhasznált mennyiség függvényében ettől gyakoribb cserékre is szükség lehet.
*4. Honnan látom, hogy a szűrök cseréje esedékes?*

A készülék első előszűrőjének szűrőháza átlátszó, így a szűrő látható. Az új szűrő fehér színű és a használat során szemcsés halványbarna színezettség jelenik meg rajta. Amikor a szűrő egybefüggő aranybarna színűvé válik - de legkésőbb egy év elteltével -, szükségessé válik a csere.


----------



## energyline (2011 Március 22)

*Reverz ozmózis készülék - Gyakori kérdések*

*5. Mekkora hely szükséges a háztartási készülék beszereléséhez?*

Egy 60x60 centiméteres, egytálcás mosogató alatti szekrény alapterületének kb. 60%-át foglalja el. Amennyiben kétségei vannak a beszerelés lehetőségéről, hívja ügyfélszolgálatunkat a +36 20 9241 399-os számon. Munkatársaink készséggel álnak rendelkezésére. A helyszíni felmérés, vízminőség-mérés és tanácsadás díjmentes és kötelezettség nélküli.


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

hol jársz, csak magányos út vár


----------



## palpeter (2011 Március 22)

Proba


----------



## palpeter (2011 Március 22)

abcd


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

kétség és ábránd, szítják a gyűlölet lángját.


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

rudolf, wo bist du?


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

rebecca, wo du auch immer bist


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

warum kannst du mich nicht lieben, wie ich bin?


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

gold von den sternen


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

lass mich nicht warten!


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

a gyűlölet, csak gyűlöletet érdemel.


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

a végítélet napja majd, tűzbe küld, pokolra hajt.


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

wenn ich tanzen will, dann tanz ich so wie's mir gefällt


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

das kind, das ich gewesen bin


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

ne játszd a kisfiút, ne hidd, hogy van kiút..


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

itt állunk szemtől szemben


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

túl gyorsan ítélni tévedés.


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

easy as life


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

all i have to do..


----------



## PiaDouwesFan (2011 Március 22)

megszokta ő a nagy rajongást


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 22)

Holnap megyek ugrani.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

Este van, este van


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

gyorskölcsön kellene


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

Juli 22 éves 5 nyelven beszél


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

De még is itthon akar maradni minimálbérért


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

Hazajött a szerelme miatt.aki minden iskolát ott hagyott.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

Félek,hogy ő is vissza fejlődik.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 22)

Ott hagyta az Olaszországi egyetemet,az ösztöndíjat.


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

10


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

1


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

7


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

kjgggf


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

kjgkflghdfg


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

lkhkh


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

nnnnnn


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

jjjjj


----------



## mailcsiga (2011 Március 22)

jjjjjjj


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

13


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

19, még egy egy egy


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

"Szívből üdvözlök itt minden testvért


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Jó ismét együtt, bár utóbb s ez tény


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Mindössze egy vérszegény


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Parasztból lett estebéd


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Kedvünk elszállt, ám de mit mondtam én?


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Minden szűk évre jön egy bővebb, jobb év.


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Mert ki örökké él,


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Szomjazva mindig a friss vért


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

És abból mikor lesz elég?


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

A vér az amiből nem lesz elég!


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Minden újabb áldozat új vért ad, frissülést


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

És ebből így sem lesz elég


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

A vér az ami így sem lesz elég


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Nem laksz jól semmitől, csak hajt az éh


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Idebent az üresség is egyre nő


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

S hozzá a félelem, hogy jön a józanság


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

De én azt mondom néktek


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Soha ne adjuk fel


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Íme áldott a végzet,


----------



## Frexter (2011 Március 22)

Egy új társ jött el!"


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

én most kezdem


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 19


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 18


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 17


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 16


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 15


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 14


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 13


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 12


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

még 11


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már 10


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 9


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 8


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 7


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 6


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 5


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 4


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

már csak 3


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

jól számoltam?


----------



## pala55 (2011 Március 23)

ez kész


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Most léptem be. Megtaláltam, amit kerestem, de gyűjtöm hozzá a 20-at.


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Végre tavasz van.


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Gyűlülöm a hideget.


----------



## kalzsa (2011 Március 23)

most akkor ide lehet írni???


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

szerintem van


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

lehet, hogy nincs


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

vagy volt


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

vagy kellene, hogy legyen


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

lett is volna, ha


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

bár inkább


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

mindenesetre volt


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

vagy lesz


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

valamikor


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

valahol


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

esetleg


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

némiképp


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

bár hogyha


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

itt volt


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

egyszer


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

amikor


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

bár


----------



## buharin (2011 Március 23)

akkor


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

De jó, hogy van ilyen!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Már csak 19 kell...


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

18:d


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Jó régen jártam már Nálatok.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Szegeden szép napsütéses idő van.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

12 celsius fok.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Épp szabadnapos vagyok.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Na jó, kicsit most már kezdem hülyén érezni magam...


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

De meg lesz az a 20 legalább.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Most meg miért csak 9-et mutat?


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Halad ez...


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Gyüjtögessünk!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Szép.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Lassan de biztosan!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Jó.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Már az ötödik hozzászólás!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Tökéletes.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Nyugodt.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Derűs.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Nem jó dolog ez az egész! Minek ez a sok hozzászólás?


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Ezek jellemzik a mai napot.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Főleg, ha most már meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Lassan gyűlik.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Már csak 1 kell!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Már a nyolcadik!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Tadam!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

10.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

most lesz a 10.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

De jó annak akinek már megvan!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Csak így tovább!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Én olyan durván nyomom, hogy már a 20-on is túl vagyok...


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

már a 12!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Kiváncsi leszek sikerül-e 20 után a letöltés!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Sok embernek nem sikerül!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Már 14!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Nekem sikerülne, ha azt találtam volna, amit kerestem...


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Egyre közelebb a húszhoz!


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

En is tartottal labradort, megpedig feketet es nagyon harciac volt, mit szolsz ehez, faj hiba?


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Én is konkrét keresek valamit. Remélem megtalálom!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

A Szörnyeteg c. olasz vígjátékot keresgélem már jó ideje neten. 2 helyen meg is találtam. Az egyiket már kipróbáltam. Az kamu volt, mert valami amerikai 2004-es hülyeség volt.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

17.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

A másik itt van, de most, hogy láthatóvá váltak a linkek, kiderült, hogy ugyanaz...


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Én pedig apáczais nyelvtan felmérőt keresek 3. osztályosoknak.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

akkor nincs szerencséd!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Itt a 20. Talán vége!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

21.


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Hát nincs... De legalább megvan a 20, és nézelődhetek más cuccok után!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

22.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Akkor próbálkozzunk.


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Akkor sok sikert!


----------



## speedcop (2011 Március 23)

Sok sikert kívánok én is mindenkinek! Sziasztok!


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Nem lenne egyszerűbb lecsökkenteni, és nem 20 hozzászólást várni?


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Bár vicces magammal beszélgetni...


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Nomeg ha az ember túl gyorsan gépel, akkor nézhet, hogy mért nem kerül fel az okos írása...


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Naaaa, most még 16 hozzászólásban kell valamit írni?


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Úgy tűnik igen...


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Hümm hümmm


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Hmmmm


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Miért nem elég 10?


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Hmm?


----------



## Szentke (2011 Március 23)

Tiszta zizinek érzem magam itt írogatni feleslegesen...


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

Meglesz


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Szerintem lehet


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Lassan-lassan


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Már csak 14


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Ha-ha, 20 másodperc


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

csak meglesz a fele lassan


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

Dél van.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

*téma*

Sziasztok. Megvan a first one.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

2.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

3.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

4.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

5.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

6.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

7.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

8.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

9.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

10.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

11.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

12.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

13.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

14.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

15.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

16.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

17.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

18.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

19.


----------



## Mash3100 (2011 Március 23)

20.


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

még mindig szép idő van


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

11. nekem is


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

sdf


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

nagyon jó hogy van ilyen


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

köszike


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

dddd


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

12.


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

mama


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

13.


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

10


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 23)

haladok


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

én is


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

hát megvan köszike  20%!!!!!


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

sdfsdf


----------



## kovacsferike54 (2011 Március 23)

atyyyy írta:


> senki se temazik?



kérlek segitsen valaki !! miért nem tok még most sem csinálni semmit hiába van meg a 20???!!????


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

akkora hülyeség hogy a 20 üzenet után, csak 48 órával lehet letölteni!


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Mi ebben a jó?


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

ok, letelt az 1 seconds


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

5 jól számolok?


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## eri19781 (2011 Március 23)

Csak rajta! hamar összejön a 20!


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

nagyon kreatív 7


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

unalmas 8


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

köszi a biztatást!


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

ez már 10


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

hajrá agatha


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

Nagyon jó ötlet.


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

egy tucat


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

a szerencsés 13-as


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

kellemes 14


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

háromnegyed 15


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

felesleges 16


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

fárasztó 17


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

lassan kész 18


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

még1 19


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

Ti akartátok 20


----------



## Marcipanos (2011 Március 23)

ecce homo


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

Köszi Marcipános!


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

Csak nem szereted a Marcipánt?


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

süt a nap!


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

itt a tavasz


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

7-enmint a gonoszok


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

vizes8as


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

11 mester szám


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

12 egy tucat


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

13 szerencsés


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)




----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

15 - 3/4


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

16 szép szám


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

17 - már csak 3


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

18- nagy korú


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

19-1 hiján 20


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

20- hurrá


----------



## agathaliberte (2011 Március 23)

21- helyesbítek informatikus munkatársam szerint ruha le!


----------



## BabyG (2011 Március 23)

*beköszönés*

sziasztok!! első hozzászólásom.üdv V.


----------



## BabyG (2011 Március 23)

szeretnék


----------



## BabyG (2011 Március 23)

letölteni


----------



## BabyG (2011 Március 23)

fejl.ped.


----------



## BabyG (2011 Március 23)

doc.-okat


----------



## BabyG (2011 Március 23)




----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 23)

Mte


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 23)

Azt hiszem legalábbis.


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

biztos jol esett mikor meglattad h megsem ures


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

hoppa egy kicsit nem ide tartozott amit irtam, de en is nagyon szereteme Hofit


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

hello


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

na megint itt vagyok


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

kukucs


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

halihoka hehe


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

1ö


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## bodar (2011 Március 23)

es a 2öaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssshahahahahahhahha megvan a huuuuuussszzz


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

hogyha csak most kezdem a hozzászólásokat, elkéstem?


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

bármihez hozzászólhatok?


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

tetszik ez az oldal, de eléggé kucifántos a bejutás


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

four


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

five


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

six


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

nem is


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

seven


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

eight


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

szeretek


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

nine


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

egyedül


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

ten


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

beszélgetni!


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

kellemes


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

időtöltés


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

böngészgetni


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

fourteen


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

itt, nálatok


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

fiveteen


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

s nem értem


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

sixteen


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

miért fontos


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

seventeen


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

ha nem is kell


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

eighteen


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

komolyan


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

nineteen


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

venni!


----------



## snp72 (2011 Március 23)

last 20


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

bocsánat,


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

nem akarok rosszat


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

így nekem is könnyebb, ha elfogadható


----------



## dalmaro (2011 Március 23)

köszönöm, ha elfogadnak tagként


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

10


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## antal eniko (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

egyaltalan miert szukseges 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

nem tudom, hogyan érjem ela 20 hozzászólást... Bocsi


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Gyerekdalokat honnan szedhetek? Bocsi a zaklatásért...


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Külön köszönet!


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 17 üzenetet kell írnom?


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

íkjsfnbháalédkmgn -xy


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

lkkjcbly dnf


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

lcnyb-,xmv n


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

lkasbdfélj xvc


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

ékjLLÉYXMN XCLÉ


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 11


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 10


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 9


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Boccsi, nem tudom elérni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 7


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még6


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 5


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Még 4


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

Ha időm lenne tenger, ezt is megtanulnám....


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

azaz, talán mégicsak egyszerübb lenne fordítót használni


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

mindig is nagyon nehéznek találtam ezt a nyelvet... gratula és tisztelet azoknak, akik ismerik, beszélik


----------



## gadaffy78 (2011 Március 23)

letölteném, de nem engedik.. így köszi szépen.. mindenképp


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## aszatmari (2011 Március 23)

es 20


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 23)

Ma szép idő volt,tavasz.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 23)

Lassú a gépem.győzöm kivárni.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 23)

Úgy tűnik elveszett egy üzenetem


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 23)

próba.


----------



## gyogycseled (2011 Március 23)

alakul!


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

kell


----------



## Pálné Anikó (2011 Március 23)

Szia


----------



## sackek (2011 Március 23)

még mindig megnevettet


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

Hát akkor számoljunk 
1


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

2. A szúnyogok arra emlékeztetnek minket, hogy nem vagyunk olyan magasan a táplálékláncon, mint azt gondoljuk.


----------



## Shakin (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

3.
Ha a homokórában a szemek elkopnak, akkor talán az örökkévalóság marad az üvegben?


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

4.
A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

5.
Fejlődünk! A dolgok már valamivel lassabban rosszabbodnak!


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

6.
Nem vagyok sznob – kérdezz meg bárkit! Úgy értem, bárkit, aki számít!


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

7.
Egy úriember soha nem bánt meg senkit véletlenszerűen.


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

8.
A halálhoz fűződő viszonyom változatlan. Erősen ellenzem.


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

9.
Beiratkoztam egy reinkarnációs tanfolyamra. Drága volt, de hát egyszer élünk.


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

a


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

d


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

f


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

h


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

j


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

kkhg


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 23)

10.
Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

jhgh


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

gggffgg


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

jjhjhj


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

ghghgh


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

bbvbvbvbv


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

gggffg


----------



## ferike14 (2011 Március 23)

vfvvg


----------



## catyess (2011 Március 23)

*...*

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## catyess (2011 Március 23)

lkl


----------



## voltmero (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## voltmero (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## voltmero (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## voltmero (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## voltmero (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

hello


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

megint


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

csak


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

azért


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

is


----------



## makris (2011 Március 24)

6ékony


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

a


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

m


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

a


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

e


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

l


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

cirmákos


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

macska


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

bajsza


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

penderedik


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

erre


----------



## KerGiz (2011 Március 24)

Azt tudja valaki, hogy ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és mégse látok valamit, mitől lehet?


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

köszönöm


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

14 kimaradt


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

20 20 20


----------



## Nicolenikki7 (2011 Március 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 2


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 3


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 4


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 5


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 6


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 7


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 8


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 9


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 10


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 11


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 12


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 13


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 14


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 15


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 16


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 17


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 18


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 19


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

üdv 20


----------



## juveaxel (2011 Március 24)

köszönöm!!


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

Sziasztok
az miért van, hogy bár megvan a 20 hozzászólás, még mindig az az üzenet fogad ami az előtt?


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 24)

*filmeket gyűjtök*

Meglehetősen általános címet adtam: új vagyok, olyan társakat keresek, akiket a filmek letöltése és feldolgozása érdekel, ezzel kapcsolatban tapasztalatai és kérdései vannak.
Fő filmforrásomat a TV-s filmcsatornák jelentik, HBO, Filmmúzeum és MGM, és természetesen teljes filmet lejátszó egyéb adók is, m1, m2, Duna, valamikor ilyen volt a TV2 és a Viasat is, újabban a közszolgálatiak sem mindig játsszák le a teljes filmet, illetve gyakran még mindig ragaszkodnak a 4:3 arányú vetítéshez, ezért a 16:9 és egyéb méretű főcím után egyszerűen átállnak 4:3-ra. (A kereskedelmiek gyakorlatilag már szóba sem jöhetnek, és nem a sok reklám miatt - azok kivághatók -, hanem a sok filmajánló és egyéb programot ajánló matrica miatt.)
Újabban már az HBO is képes tönkretenni a végefőcímet a társadói (HBO2, Cinemax, Comedy) reklámozásával, mely gyakorlatot hamar átvette az MGM is.
Az MGM-mel ennél is nagyobb probléma a minősíthetetlen szinkron, illetve az alkalmazott "színészek" hangja, holott rendkívül jó minőségű kópiái vannak.
A Filmmúzeum kópiái gyakran nagyon "nyúzottak".
Legutóbbi "sikerem":
Már megvolt a TV2-ből a Villám és Fürgeláb (Clint Eastwood hangja Reviczky Gábor, Jeff Bridgesé Kaszás Attila), de gyenge 4:3-as arányú képpel, és a végét a kitűnő country zenével együtt levágták. Nemrégiben vetítette a filmet az MGM (minősíthetetlen szinkronnal), de jó képminőségben és teljes hosszban. Sikerült az MGM-es szinkron mellé egy saját menüben a Revicky-Kaszás-féle hangot is hozzátennem.
Ugyanez nem sikerült az Aki szelet vet c. filmmel (Spencer Tracy hangja Mádi-Szabó Gábor, Gene Kellyé Bodrogi Gyula), mert a két vetített kópia jelentősen eltér - vélhetően a belevágások miatt.
Érdekel valakit a fenti téma?


----------



## divan (2011 Március 24)

Próbálkozom elérni a huszat!


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

arra


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

köszönöm


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

Letelt-e a 48 óra?


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 24)

Nagyon kösz


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

1818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

181818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

18181818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

1818181818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

181818181818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

18181818181818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

1818181818181818


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

188


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

1888


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

18888


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

188888


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

1888888


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

koszonom hogy itt lehetek


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

istvannak hivnak


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

18888888


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

188888888


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

keszthyről vagyok


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

181818181818181818181818181818181818


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

újítunk


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

épül a


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

1818181818


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

főtér a templom mellett


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

gondolom nem mondok semmi újat, ha elárulom,hogy a kedvenc számom a 18


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

dalmaro írta:


> tetszik ez az oldal, de eléggé kucifántos a bejutás



hát az biztos


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

a templom mellett


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

És a 20. üzenet : 18!18!18!


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## tamika18 (2011 Március 24)

Köszi ezt a topicot, nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

itt keszthelyen


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

a lovassi uton


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

nem messze


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

a balatontól


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

sincs


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

a kastély nem


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

messze van tőlünk


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

szóval ?


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

nem messze van


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

nagyon örülök is


----------



## pistibb (2011 Március 24)

ennek a dolognak


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## matteus (2011 Március 24)

Szerintem ez nagyon megkönnyíti sokaknak a dolgát, akik még tényleg újak, és még nincsenek tisztába az oldal dolgaival.


----------



## matteus (2011 Március 24)

Ja, köszönet a moderátoroknak, hogy ezt a lehetőséget megengedik!


----------



## matteus (2011 Március 24)

Néhány dolgot még nem értek, de azért igyekszek...


----------



## matteus (2011 Március 24)

Szerintem ez a legtökéletesebb oldal a maga műfajában, bár azért lenne néhány olyan film, amit még valaki felrakhatna..


----------



## matteus (2011 Március 24)

Nem lepődtem meg amikor megláttam itt az oldalak számát, gondoltam hogy ez a legterjedelmesebb..


----------



## matteus (2011 Március 24)

Tulajdonképpen már régóta tag vagyok itt, csak most kezdtem el ide aktívan feljárni, és nemcsak szétnézek..


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Szeretem a jó zenét.


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Ez lesz a második.


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

De sok van még!


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Holnap folytatom.


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 24)

Elkezdem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 24)

Már csak tizenkilenc...


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Még egy utolsót


----------



## doory.j (2011 Március 24)

20.

"Légy türelmes mindenkihez, de leginkább magadhoz."


----------



## nizizoli (2011 Március 24)

háh


----------



## nizizoli (2011 Március 24)

remek ez a szoba


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## nizizoli (2011 Március 24)

meg tudom nézni valahol, hogy mennyi üzenetet írtam eddig?


----------



## nizizoli (2011 Március 24)

már látom is


----------



## nizizoli (2011 Március 24)

úgyhogy ne keressétek


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 24)

erre én is kíváncsi lennék


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 24)

azt hiszem én is megtaláltam


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 24)

az üzenet és a hozzászólás ugyanaz?


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

5 kell még


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Lassan a végére érek


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Még kettő!


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 24)

vannak itt kanadai magyarok is?


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Utolsó?


----------



## Guggancs (2011 Március 24)

Hurrá, hurrá, elértem a huszat! Köszi


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 24)

az enyémek is


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 24)

a férjem is


----------



## Ben Kenobi (2011 Március 24)

Hol lehet megnézni a fórumon belül, hogy hány összegyületlen hozzászólásom lesz?


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 24)

sziasztok...

...első


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 24)

második


----------



## Magacskad (2011 Március 24)

Én most kezdtem, szóval ez az első üzim  De mindenképpen kipróbálnám, mert csoporttársaim mondták hogy sok hasznos anyag van fent  kíváncsi leszek


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 24)

még csak az elején tartok


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 24)

ez a negyedik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 24)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

hatodik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

ez a hetedik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

nyolcas számú


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

*szamlalo*

nem tudom mennyi hozzaszolas kell meg


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

kilencedik üzenet


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

mit jelent az hogy *beidez*?


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

egy kis jubileum: 10!


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

íme a tizenegyedik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

piszkos tizenkettő


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

na.azt hiszem nekem ez a 11-ik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

Péntek 13.


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

ha kerdest irok ide,arra valaki is valaszol?


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

július tizennegyedike


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

igy ez nagyon ciki. az ember csak igy magaban motyog,potyog a gepbe,aztan semmi


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

március 15.
nem válaszol senki


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

na,mindegy .most mar vegeig csinalom,hogy mi lesz belole


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

ugyanis beszelgetni azt nagyon szeretek


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

itt nem lehet beszélgetni (16)


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

mi van julius 14-en?


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

a relytvany jatekokat,vetelkedoket is nagyon szeretem


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

semmi, az volt a tizennegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

csak nem? majdnem vege?


----------



## kcseszneki (2011 Március 25)

nem tudom,hogy jol csinaltam-e,de itt van,ez a huszadik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

a tizennyolcadik


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

utolsó előtti hozzászólás


----------



## tommedli (2011 Március 25)

és VÉGE, megvan a huszadik


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

♪


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)




----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

÷


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

♀


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

•


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

♣


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)




----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

*


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)




----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

┴


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

hívogató tavaszi zsongás


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

értékes nyeremények


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

feljegyzés


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

vállalkozáshoz


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

kapcsolódó


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Iratok


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Visszaadásáról


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Bocskaikert


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Kártyaszám


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Elfogadva


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Aláírás


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Nélkül


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

érvényes


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

No


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Nyugta


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Visszárú


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Forgalom


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Teljesítés


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Időpontja


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

Bevallás


----------



## velo770831 (2011 Március 25)

..........


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

ite


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

hgfh


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

rerr


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

gaga


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

Video szerkesztés.
Filmeket gyűjtök címmel kezdtem egy témát. Pedig lehet, hogy video szerkesztés címet kellett volna adni.


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

mákostészta


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

DVD írás.
Filmeket gyűjtök címmel kezdtem egy témát. Pedig lehet, hogy a DVD írás címet kellett volna adni.


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

ghfg


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

reka


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

gyümölcs sali


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

Ja, akkor már mákosguba.


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

gzerek


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

tudjátok mi finom még? 

dödölle


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

mákosteszta


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

aranygaluska


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

Ferenc József masírozott szájában egy fasírozott


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

a kedvencem a savarin


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

szilvás gombóc... nyami


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

amandina


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

savarin? hmm...


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

lekvarosgomboc


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

az a leges legfinomabb


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

es ugy ahogy en keszitem


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

frissen sütött fánk házi lekvárral


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

jo sok tejszinhabbal


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

hogy készíted?


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

de szilvalekvarrl


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

szerintem a legfinomabb a dödölle és a dödölléhez hasonló ételek 
sok dinsztelt hagymával, egy kis tejföllel, de csak az ize végett


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

jo sok sziruppal es tejszinhabbal))))))))


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

rántott sajt.. jó hogy eszembe jutott


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

de a dodolle nem edes((((


----------



## pcukorka (2011 Március 25)

a rantott husi annal jobb


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

majdnem lemaradt a palettáról... egy őszibarack kompóttal... rizzsel, vagy hasábburgonyával


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

nekem sok lesz az édesből  ... amúgy nem  annál finomabb


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

igen de házi csirkéből.... ha hús akkor sült disznóhús foghagymával


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

ja az is elég jó kaja


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

Ja, ha tudnám, hogyan kell képet beilleszteni.


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

1


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

2


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

3


----------



## MohoJojo (2011 Március 25)

a sárga kis ikonnal


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

9


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

10


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

11


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

12


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

13


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

14


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

15


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

16


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

17


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

18


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

19


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

20


----------



## kgabor45 (2011 Március 25)

Remélem, mostmár használhatom.


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

Talán most sikerül!


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

Bocs, de még 10 kell hozzá!


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

És még 9.


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

Még 8.


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

Még 7.


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

6


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

még 5


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

még 4


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

és 3


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

2


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

1


----------



## celia72 (2011 Március 25)

és a ráadás..


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

Sziasztok!
Nekem van egy keverék kutyám


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

az anyja dalmata volt


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

az apja meg szánhúzó kutya


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

asszem malamut


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

úgyhogy a mi kutyánk fehér alapon fekete foltos


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

és vastag tömött szőre van


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

jó nagy termetű


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

jó étvágya van


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

de mindent megeszik


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

nem válogatós


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

hála istennek


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

viszont teljesen leamortizálta a kertet


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

kikaparta a növényeket


----------



## berlac (2011 Március 25)

nagyon játékos


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

*köszi*

Köszi.kiss


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

*a*

a


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

*b*

b


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

*c*

c


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

d


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

e


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

f


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

g


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

1


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

2


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

3


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

4


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

5


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

6


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

7


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

8


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

10


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

11


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

12


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

13


----------



## flori1029 (2011 Március 25)

14


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Nagy köszönet zsuzsanna03


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Nagyon szeretnék egy macskát


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Sajnos a család többi része pasi


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Ők kutyapártiak..nem szeretem az ebeket.


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

De azok nagyon szeretnek engem.Hogy miért?


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

A kutya tönkreteszi a kertemet


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

A macska nem, vagy mégis?


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Szeretek horgászni.


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Balin,ponty,paduc,keszeg,kárász,márna,compo


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Harcsa,csuka..cápa?


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

A durva horgászt nem szeretem


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

A fiamnak nem megy az angol


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

a fekete nem depressziós szín, ez tévedés


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

a kedvenc számaim a 63,67, 69, 71


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

ez mit jelenthet?


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

most épp S. Kinget olvasok. Szeretitek?


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Danse macabre


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Komoly könyv, érdekes


----------



## gotes (2011 Március 25)

Remélem most már mehetek tovább


----------



## Apus962 (2011 Március 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Apus962 (2011 Március 25)

Még egy kicsi és megvan a 18 hozzászólás !


----------



## Apus962 (2011 Március 25)

azaz a 19


----------



## Apus962 (2011 Március 25)

És a nagy pillanat itt a 20.


----------



## Apus962 (2011 Március 25)

Jól el voltam magammal!


----------



## kova.boss (2011 Március 25)

thank you


----------



## zsu.88 (2011 Március 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

pöpec


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

még pöpecebb


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

vvvv


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

hhaaa:11:


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

ghjkl:cry:


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

na jó


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

fghjj


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

jól elvagyok


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

az tuti


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

még tutibbb


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

na jó:111:


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

nnna gjó:4:


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

mikor lesz elég


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

ghjkl


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

adfghkiss


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

thank jú


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

:444:sdfg


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

naon jó


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

jól megy


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

hát jó


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

na ennyi:99:


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

nem vagyok


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

őrült


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

kezdek


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

na ennyi


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

*fg*


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

hello


----------



## barathpisti (2011 Március 26)

csá


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Edgar Allan Poe: A Holló


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Egyszer egy bús éjféltájon, míg borongtam zsongva, fájón
S furcsa könyvek altatgattak, holt mesékből vén bazár,
Lankadt főm már le-ledobbant, mikor ím valami koppant,
Künn az ajtón mintha roppant halkan roppanna a zár,
"Vendég lesz az", így tűnődtem, "azért roppan künn a zár,
Az lesz, más ki lenne már?"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Óh, az emlék hogy szíven ver: padlómon a vak december
Éjén fantóm-rejtelmmel húnyt el minden szénsugár,
És én vártam: hátha virrad s a sok vén betűvel írt lap
Bánatomra hátha írt ad, szép Lenórám halva bár,
Fény leánya, angyal-néven szép Lenórám halva bár
S földi néven senki már.


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

S úgy tetszett: a függöny leng és bíborán bús selymű zengés
Fájó, vájó, sose sejtett torz iszonyt suhogva jár, -
Rémült szívem izgatottan lüktetett s én csitítottam:
"Látogató lesz az ottan, azért roppan künn a zár,
Késő vendég lesz az ottan, azért roppan künn a zár,
Az lesz, más ki lenne már?"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Visszatérve lelkem mersze, habozásom elmúlt persze,
S "Uram", kezdtem, "avagy Úrnőm, megbocsátja ugyebár,
Ámde tény, hogy már ledobbant álmos főm és Ön meg roppant
Halkan zörgött, alig koppant: alig roppant rá a zár,
Nem is hittem a fülemnek." S ajtót tártam, nyílt a zár,
Éj volt künn, más semmi már.


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

S mély homályba elmeredten, szívvel, mely csodákra retten,
Látást vártam, milyet gyáva földi álom sose tár,
Ám a csend, a nagy, kegyetlen csend csak állott megszegetlen,
Nem búgott más, csak egyetlen szó: "Lenóra!", - halk, sóvár
Hangon én búgtam: "Lenóra!" s visszhang kelt rá, halk, sóvár,
Ez hangzott s más semmi már.


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

S hogy szobámba visszatértem s még tüzelt javába vérem,
Hirtelen, már hangosabban, újra zörrent némi zár,
S szóltam: "Persze, biztosan csak megzörrent a rácsos ablak,
No te zaj, most rajta kaplak, híres titkod most lejár,
Csitt szívem, még csak egy percig, most a nagy titok lejár,
Szél lesz az, más semmi már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Azzal ablakom kitártam s íme garral, hetyke-bátran
Roppant Holló léptetett be, mesebeli vén madár,
S rám nem is biccentve orrot, meg sem állt és fennen hordott
Csőrrel ladyt s büszke lordot mímelt s mint kit helye vár, -
Ajtóm felett Pallasz szobrán megült, mint kit helye vár,-
Ült, nem is moccanva már.


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

S ahogy guggolt zordon ében méltóságú tollmezében,
Gyászos kedvem mosolygóra váltotta a vén madár,
S szóltam: "Bár meg vagy te nyesve, jól tudom, nem vagy te beste,
Zord Holló vagy, ős nemes te, éji part küld, vad határ,
Mondd, mily néven tisztel ott lenn a plútói, mély, vad ár?"
S szólt a Holló: "Sohamár!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Ámultam, hogy ferde csőrén ilyen tártan, ilyen pőrén
Kél a hang, okos, komoly szó alig volt a szava bár,
Ám el az sem hallgatandó, hogy nem is volt még halandó,
Kit, hogy felnézett, az ajtó vállán így várt egy madár,
Ajtajának szobra vállán egy ilyen szörny, vagy madár,
Kinek neve: "Sohamár."


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

S fenn a csöndes szobron ülve az a Holló egyedül e
Szót tagolta, mintha lelke ebbe volna öntve már,
Nem nyílt más igére ajka, nem rebbent a toll se rajta,
S én szólék, alig sóhajtva. "Majd csak elmegy, messziszáll,
Mint remények, mint barátok...holnap ez is messziszáll."
S szólt a Holló: "Soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Megriadtam: csend ziláló replikája mily találó,
"Úgy lesz", szóltam, "ennyit tud csak s kész a szó- és igetár,
Gazdájának, holmi hajszolt, bús flótásnak búra ajzott
Ajkán leste el e jajszót, mást nem is hallhatva már,
Csak rémének gyászdalát, csak terjes jajt hallhatva már,
Ezt, hogy: "Soha - soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

S gyászos kedvem újra szépen felmosolygott s párnás székem
Szemközt húztam, ott, ahol várt ajtó, szobor és madár,
És a lágy bársonyra dőlten tarka eszmét sorra szőttem,
Elmerengtem, eltűnődtem: mily borongó nyitra jár,
Átkos, ős, vad, furcsa Hollóm titka mily bús nyitra jár,
Mért károgja: "Soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Ekként ültem, szőve-fejtve bús eszméket s szót se ejtve,
Míg a madár szeme izzott, szívemig tüzelve már,
S fejtve titkot, szőve vágyat, fejem halkan hátrabágyadt,
Bársonyon keresve ágyat, mit lámpám fénykörbe zár,
S melynek bíborát, a lágyat, mit lámpám fénykörbe zár,
Ő nem nyomja, - soha már!


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Ekkor, úgy rémlett, a légnek sűrűjén látatlan égnek
Füstölők s a szőnyeg bolyhán angyalok halk lépte jár,
"Bús szív!", búgtam, "ím, a Szent Ég szállt le hozzád, égi vendég
Hoz vigaszt és önt nepenthét, felejtést ád e pohár!
Idd, óh idd a hűs nepenthét, jó felejtés enyhe vár!"
S szólt a Holló: "Soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

"Látnok!", nyögtem, "szörnyű látnok, ördög légy, madár, vagy átok,
Sátán küldött, vagy vihar vert most e puszta partra bár,
Tépetten is büszke lázban, bús varázstól leigáztan,
Itt e rémek-járta házban mondd meg, lelkem szódra vár:
Van...van balzsam Gileádban?...mondd meg!...lelkem esdve vár!"
S szólt a Holló: "Soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

"Látnok!", búgtam, "szörnyű látnok, ördög légy, madár, vagy átok,
Hogyha istent úgy félsz mint én s van hited, mely égre száll,
Mondd meg e gyászterhes órán: messzi Mennyben vár-e jó rám,
Angyal néven szép Lenórám, kit nem szennyez földi sár,
Átölel még szép Lenórám, aki csupa fénysugár?"
Szólt a Holló. "Soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

"Ez legyen hát búcsúd!", dörgött ajkam, "menj, madár, vagy ördög,
Menj, ahol vár vad vihar rád és plútói mély határ!
Itt egy pelyhed se maradjon, csöpp setét nyomot se hagyjon,
Torz lelked már nyugtot adjon! hagyd el szobrom, rút madár!
Tépd ki csőröd a szívemből! hagyd el ajtóm, csúf madár!"
S szólt a Holló: "Soha már!"


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

A szárnyán többé toll se lendül és csak fent ül, egyre fent ül,
Ajtóm sápadt pallaszáról el nem űzi tél, se nyár,
Szörnyű szemmel ül a Holló, alvó démonhoz hasonló,
Míg a lámpa rája omló fényén roppant árnya száll
S lelkem itt e lomha árnyból, mely padlóm elöntve száll,
Fel nem röppen, - soha már!


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Fordította: Tóth Árpád


----------



## Audry0001 (2011 Március 26)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, miért írja mégis azt nekem, hogy: Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

*Csanádi Imre: Kergetőző négy testvér
*

Év múlik, évet ér,
egymást hajtja négy testvér:
víg tavasz, virághintő,
koszorús nyár, kalászdöntő,
ősz, gyümölcs-érlelő,
tél, havat terelő.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Tavasz-ébresztő

Ébredj,
új tavasz,
jégtörő,
sugaras,
gallyat gombosító,
mindenféle
madarakat
víg versre tanító!


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Eke-kísérő

Szántás, szaporodj,
friss föld, fodorodj, -
eke nyomán bő barázda,
sereg varjú bogarássza,
megy egy kis
bicegő
barázdabillegető.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Májusdícsérő

Május,
mosolygó,
békák torkát
megoldó,
gyöngyvirág-nyitogató,
cserebogár-zúgató.
Röptetsz
madarat,
meghozod a nyarat,
pölyhös
fecskét,
fára cseresnyét!


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Esőbíztató

Eső, ess, eső -
szomjas a mező!
Zab szaporodjon,
búza bokrosodjon,
fű zöldüljön,
kasza alá dűljön.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Pacsirtás

Csí-csí
csirta -
szól a pacsirta,
égbe
fúrva
füttyögi-fújja -

Örömét,
örömét
issza
róna, rét -

Hallják
halmok,
barázdában barmok,
izzadt
aratók,
a nagy égi dáridót -

Gyöngyöz,
patakzik,
hét határra hallatszik.

Bőségdícsérő

Nyár, nyár, nyár,
sárgul a határ, -
búzapászta,
rozspászta,
kukorica
tarkázza.
Rajzik a sok lepke,
zümmög a méhecske -
Bőség,
bőség,
tied a dicsőség!


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Búcsúzva köszöntő

Szállj, szállj,
ökörnyál,
jön az ősz,
megy a nyár, -
megy a nyár, a nevetős,
komolykodva jön az ősz,
csillámló derekkel,
sárga levelekkel,
szőlővel, mosolygóval,
fűre koccanó dióval.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Almaszedő

Érik az alma,
hajlik a gallya,
fűre hajlik, mint a sátor,
sok édes almától.

Szedjük,
kapjuk,
habosra harapjuk. -

Felhők úsznak, víg napok,
habos-arany hattyúk.

Levélsöprő

Köd szitál,
hull a dér,
lepörög a
falevél;
földre szökik, szemétnek,
aki éri, ráléphet, -
sziszegő szél
söpri-hajtja,
hullongó hó
betakarja.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Első hó köszöntő

Hó, hó, friss hó,
angyalváró,
gyöngyen hulló
gyöngyvirág-hó, -
csupasz bokrok
csipkézője,
fák fodros
fejkötője,
kerítések
keszkenője,
hegyek-völgyek
ünneplője.


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Csilingelő
Csing-lang-ling-lang -
az uccán
csilingel a rakott szán,
kocog vele két ló,
szikrázik a szép hó,
fiúk labdát gyúrhatnak,
piros lányok jujgatnak.
Csing-lang-ling-lang -
az uccán
csilingel a rakott szán


----------



## fizabell (2011 Március 26)

Audry0001 írta:


> Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, miért írja mégis azt nekem, hogy: Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.


A 48 óra eltelt a regisztrációd óta?Ennyinek kell eltelnie.


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Bocs


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

hogy


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

csinálok


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

szuper


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

bír


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

,hogy


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

lenne


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

a


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

20


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

kell


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

gondoltam


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

felgyorsíthatom


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

elnézést kérek mindnekitől


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

reméelm nem okoztam kellemetlenséget


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Sanyi Magyarországról


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

akik időt nem kímélve megosztják velünk tartalmaikat


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

További jó töltögetést és szép napot kívánok


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

...jah, csak szeretném megkérdezni gyűjtögetett hasonló módon valaki 20 kommentet a töltögetésért???
Remélem nem okoztam vele kellemetlenséget


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Amúgy régen volt egy hasonló oldal az rdi-board (erdélyi magyarok),de megszűnt.


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

olyan jó, hogy rátaláltam erre, már vagy féléve regisztráltam, de még valahogy a hozzászólások után se engedi, hogy töltsek. Mi lehet a baj?
Hiába kattintok, azt írja, hogy nincs jogosultságom, mert ahhoz
2 nap regisztáció szükségeltetik (fél éve itt vagyok)
és 20 hozzászólás (nem tudom, hány topicban játszottm el a fenti "játékot")


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Valamit rosszul csináltam???


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Audry0001 írta:


> Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, miért írja mégis azt nekem, hogy: Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.




Szia, nekem is ez a problémám.
Segítsen már valaki a forumozók közül nekünk!!!


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

galeri írta:


> azegerreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Jaj, de jó, hogy nem csak én szórakoztam így, de nem enged hozzá a tartalmakhoz.
Neked sikerült?
Nekem van fél éves "tagságom, és már vagy 40 hozzászólás"
és nem enged tölteni.
Hol itt a baj???

Neked sikerül???


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

amael írta:


> l


 
Ne hari van több, mint húsz üzenetem és hozzá szólásom, régóta tag vagyok, és nem engedi az oldalt használni. Arra hivatkozik, hogy nincs 20 hozzászólás vagy kevesebb, mint 2 nap regisztávióval rendelkezem. Egy fitty-fenét!!!
Miért van ez?
Tudnél segíteni (megprobálom minél több embernek elküldeni azt, hátha lesz rá "orvosság"
De nemrégiben olvastam, aki pár nappal ezelött regizett és ő is hasonló ciőben jár!

SOS!!!

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

freevi írta:


> 13. jó jel...


Ne hari van több, mint húsz üzenetem és hozzá szólásom, régóta tag vagyok, és nem engedi az oldalt használni. Arra hivatkozik, hogy nincs 20 hozzászólás vagy kevesebb, mint 2 nap regisztávióval rendelkezem. Egy fitty-fenét!!!
Miért van ez?
Tudnél segíteni (megprobálom minél több embernek elküldeni azt, hátha lesz rá "orvosság"
De nemrégiben olvastam, aki pár nappal ezelött regizett és ő is hasonló ciőben jár!

SOS!!!

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

cirpedli írta:


> 1/2 csésze barna cukor


Ne hari van több, mint húsz üzenetem és hozzá szólásom, régóta tag vagyok, és nem engedi az oldalt használni. Arra hivatkozik, hogy nincs 20 hozzászólás vagy kevesebb, mint 2 nap regisztávióval rendelkezem. Egy fitty-fenét!!!
Miért van ez?
Tudnél segíteni (megprobálom minél több embernek elküldeni azt, hátha lesz rá "orvosság"
De nemrégiben olvastam, aki pár nappal ezelött regizett és ő is hasonló ciőben jár!

SOS!!!

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

punkido írta:


> 22


Ne hari van több, mint húsz üzenetem és hozzá szólásom, régóta tag vagyok, és nem engedi az oldalt használni. Arra hivatkozik, hogy nincs 20 hozzászólás vagy kevesebb, mint 2 nap regisztávióval rendelkezem. Egy fitty-fenét!!!
Miért van ez?
Tudnél segíteni (megprobálom minél több embernek elküldeni azt, hátha lesz rá "orvosság"
De nemrégiben olvastam, aki pár nappal ezelött regizett és ő is hasonló ciőben jár!

SOS!!!

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Ez most mi???
*Indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted
BB code is *Be*
Grimaszok *Be*
[/URL] kód [B]Be[/B]
HTML kód [B]Ki

Mi az hogy html kód ki ????
[/B]


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

*én is*

szia, én is szeretem a kutyákat, de inkább cicapárti vagyok, szia.


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

legalábbis így gondolod...


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

Halleluja megoldódott a gondom
Szabadon fórumozhatok


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

és 2 tojás


----------



## branersanci (2011 Március 26)

halleluja, megoldódott a problémám
Szabadon fórumozhatok


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

nekem is...


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

igazad van...


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

jó, de hova?


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

Nagyon tetszett, köszönöm, szia, I.


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...én is


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

nekem a 9 a kedvencem


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

..9..9..


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...nem rossz...


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

:444:........


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...kedvenc színem


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...nekem még nem


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...szia, 9


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...érdekes, de tetszett


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...igazad van


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

*első*

1


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

én is majdnem ott tartok már


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

*második*

2


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

*három*

3


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

...én is...


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

*4*

4


----------



## nkildiko (2011 Március 26)

**

ez már a 21.


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

*5*

5


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

6


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

7


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

8


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

9


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

10


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

11


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

12


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

13


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

14


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

15


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

16


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

17


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

18


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

20


----------



## sueneehun (2011 Március 26)

21


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

köszönöm, jó ötlet


----------



## Nekromata (2011 Március 26)

meghoztam a meleget hová pakolhatom?


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

ide


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

5


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

6


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

7


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

8


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

9


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

10


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

11


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

12


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

13


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

14


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

15


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

16


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

17


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

18


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

20


----------



## feri47 (2011 Március 26)

a biztonság miatt 21


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

*20 pont*

001


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

002 :smile:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

003 :smile:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

004 :smile:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

005 :smile:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

006 :smile:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

007


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

008 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

009 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

010 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

011 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

012 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

013 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

014 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

015 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

016 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

017 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

018 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

019 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

020 :razz:


----------



## rulett98 (2011 Március 26)

hurrá :razz:


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

Köszi már azt sem tudtam mit írjak


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

Amúgy épp favicceket olvasok


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

) ez jó


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

www.faviccek.hu


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

amugy meg kell 8


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

kedvenc idotoltesem a filmnezes, olvasas, gyongyfuzes, rajzolas,.... amugy zongorazok


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

mar komolyan halvany lila gozom sincs hogy mit irjak


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

meg 5


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

4 es mar jon is a ....


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

3 utana a


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

2 es mindjart itt az


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

1 utana pedig


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

a 0000000000000000000000000000000000 hu vegre megvan a 20 hozzaszolas koszi a forumot


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

Köszönöm a tanácsot! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

én is nagyon szeretek olvasni, és most próbálok gyűjteni 20 hozzászólást


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

valamikor sokat kirándultam


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

most legtöbbet itthon ülök és olvasok


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

itt is könyveket szeretnék keresni


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

nem tudom, hogy hányszor szóltam hozzá és hogy elég értelmes-e ez, amit itt írok


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

ja! megtaláltam 6 hozzászólásom van


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

abc


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

most épp egy Rejtő Jenő könyvvel szórakozom


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

és még mindig kell (ezen kívül) 10 hozzászólás


----------



## Ayla03 (2011 Március 26)

Tanulni kéne...


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

mivel nem tudom már mit írjak, bemásolom a kedvenc idézeteim


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

– Mindig túlságosan szűkre szabjuk személyiségünk határait. Csak azt számítjuk bele, amit egyénnek nevezünk, és amit megkülönböztetünk a többitől. Pedig valamennyien magunkban hordozzuk a világ egészét, és ahogy testünkben az egész törzsfejlődés nyomon követhető a halaktól és még régebbről, ugyanúgy a lelkünkben is benne van mindaz, amit az emberi lélek valaha is átélt. Az összes isten és ördög, amely valaha létezett, legyen az görög, kínai vagy zulukaffer, az mind együtt él bennünk, itt van mint lehetőség, mint kívánság, mint kiút. Ha egy tanulatlan, átlagos képességű gyerek kivételével kihalna az emberiség, akkor ez a gyerek újra feltalálná a démonokat, isteneket, édenkerteket, parancsolatokat és tiltásokat, régi és új testamentumokat, mindent létre tudna hozni újra.*
Hermann Hesse: Demian
*


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

… az ember olyan, mint a virág: egyik előbb nyit, a másik később, némelyik illatos, némelyik nem az, van amelyik egész nyáron virít, a legtöbb hamar elvirágzik, csak az alapvető tulajdonságaik figyelembevételével lehet őket nemesíteni, szinte egyénenként. Mindenképpen nagy türelem kell hozzá.

Fodor Sándor: Megőrizlek


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

és még mindig kell 6


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

Vannak szavak, melyek a kimondásukkor nem érik el a kívánt hatást, a későbbiekben viszont visszaemlékezünk rájuk.

- Agatha Christie -


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

Sose vigyél sok pénzt olyan helyre, ahol szegény ember lakik. Mert ő csak azt a keveset veszítheti el, amije van. Matematikailag viszont lehetséges, hogy mindenedet elnyeri. A pénzt és a szegény embert sosem szabad túl közel engedni egymáshoz.

Charles Bukowski: A kezdő


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

lehet, hogy idézőjelbe kellett volna írjam?


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

mindjárt megvan a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

"Mamóban volt a gyors.Ott volt a gyors a kezében, a lábában, a szájában, a ruhájában. Az a gyors kapta föl a gyógyítós üvegeket a kamra füldjéről, s mire látni kezdtem, már az utcán kocogtattuk őket. Kicsit leengedtem a szemem, s úgy hallottam, hogy mamó mellettem üvegből van. (…) Addig engedtem le a szemem, hogy a gödrös járda nem fért bele már, botorkáltam ide-oda."

Máté Angi: Mamó


----------



## maya1969 (2011 Március 26)

és ez az utolsó


----------



## zsu.88 (2011 Március 26)

tanulságos idézetek. tetszenek


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Nem tudom mikorra lesz meg a 20 hozzászólásom!?


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

*második*

Szóval nem tudom hogy érek majd a végére.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

*Harmadik*

Hol vagy tok Tag-ok?


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Ma is magammal társalgok.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Ez egy vidám nap volt.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Holnap is jó napom lesz.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

....és holnap után is!!!!


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

...és remélem még sokáig!


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Gyülnek a szólások.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Ne akar valaki társalogni velem?


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Egyedül unalmas.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

A cél lebeg a szemem előtt.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Nem fáradok.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Most már kitartok.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Közeledem a vége felé


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

:444: 12345678.......


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Már nincs sok ötletem.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Ugye ezt más is így csinálja?


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

Fél lábbal már bent vagyok.


----------



## adream (2011 Március 26)

kiss Most már Veletek maradok.


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 26)

*thnx*

köszönöm szépen


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 26)

Thnx


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 26)

Itt lehet feltöltőnek jelentkezni??


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 26)

mizu??


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 26)

szépestét mindenkinek


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

mien az idő felétek?


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

most már tudom amint megtalálom a programok topicot átrakom oda


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

irogálok már 17 hsz van xD


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

hdggg


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

akkor irhatok egy üzit valameik adminnak?


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

akkor beregelek ujra


----------



## pisi93 (2011 Március 27)

xD ezt jól megszivtam akkor... és töröltetni lehetnemagamat adminnal vagy valakiel hogy ujra regeljek?


----------



## manju (2011 Március 27)

köszi a segítséget!!!


----------



## manju (2011 Március 27)

Jó célért érdemes dolgozni.


----------



## Farkas70 (2011 Március 27)

szuper ez a fórum


----------



## Laraédes (2011 Március 27)

jól átgondolva a válaszom nem.


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

szép az idő odakinn.


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

Már csak 19


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

18


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

17


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

16


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

15


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

haladunk már csak 14.


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

13


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

12


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

11


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

10


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

9


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

7


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

6


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

1


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

zero


----------



## hajni0306 (2011 Március 27)

Biztos ami biztos


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

Esetleg ismét lefelé?


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

500


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

499


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

498


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

497


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

496


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

495


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

494


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

493


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

492


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

491


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

490


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

489


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

488


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

487


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

486


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

485


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

484


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

483


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

482


----------



## disma (2011 Március 27)

481


----------



## palinebr (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok! Én nemrég csatlakoztam, és most próbálom összegyűjteni a szükséges hozzászólásokat.


----------



## palinebr (2011 Március 27)

Nem tudom, szeretitek-e a cicákat, az enyém tegnap este szült három csöppséget.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Március 27)

*.*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Március 27)

*Buddhista tanmese

Az istenek megteremtették a világot,már csak az volt hátra, hogy az erőt is belehelyezzék.
Tanakodtak hová tegyék, hogy az ember meg ne találja.Egyikőjük azt mondta: Tegyük a föld alá. Az nem jó, mondta egy bölcsebb isten, mert az ember előbb utóbb feldurja a földet és megtalálja, tegyük a hegy tetejére.
Végül a legbölcsebb legöregebb isten szólalt meg: Nem tehetjük a hegy tetejére, az ember előbbutóbb megmássza a hegyeket, tegyük magába az emberbe, ott sose fogja keresni. *​


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Március 27)

Én szeretem a cicákat.Sajnos az enyém elhunyt.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Március 27)

A világmindenséget nem csupán a sokféleségben rejlő egység teszi széppé, hanem az egységben rejlő sokféleség is.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Március 27)

_* Amikor imádkozunk, Isten a szívünket nézi, nem a szövegeinket!* _


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Március 27)

Az alkotó élet titka az, hogy felnőttkorban is megőrizzük
 a gyermekkor szellemét.


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 27)

Kikaptunk, de fel a fejjel.


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 27)

Majd ősszel kell jónak lennünk.


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 27)

A hollandok más kategória.


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

- Mi az? Kicsi, rózsaszín és gombnyomásra piros lesz? 
- Kisbaba a turmixgépben.


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 27)

Hát ez elég durva vicc volt.


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 27)

Nem ismertem.


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 27)

Biztos tudsz még hasonlókat.


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

- Feldobod, rózsaszín, leesik, nem látod, mi az?
- A talpad!


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

-Mi az, pici és egyre szélesebb a vigyora?
- Kisbaba zsiletpengét szopogat


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

- Hogy hívták Hirosimát az atomrobbanás előtt?
- Hirodimesdombos


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

- Néni kérem, leülhetek a zsákjára?
- Persze fiam, csak a tojásokra vigyázzon!
- Miért, tojások vannak benne?
- Nem, szögesdrót!


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

Miért nem sír a három éves kisgyerek, mikor elesik a triciklijével?
- Mert átszúrta a szívét a kormány!


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

jó ez egy kicsit morbid volt XD inkább valami kedvesebbet XD

- Anyu, vegyél nekem fagyit!!!
- Aranyom, azért mert lefekszem az apáddal, még nem kell anyunak
szólítanod!
- Akkor hogy szólítsalak???
- Normálisan, mondd, hogy Józsi!


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

Tanár a diákhoz:
- Ha jól felelsz egy kérdésemre, akkor megkapod a kettest földrajzból. Hány csillag van az égen?
- 2 316 524 - feleli a diák.
- Hát ezt meg honnan vetted?
- Ez már egy második kérdés, tanár úr.


----------



## csibe741 (2011 Március 27)

- Apa, le tudod írni a nevedet csukott szemmel?
- Igen, hova?
- Ide az ellenőrzőmbe.


----------



## sue325 (2011 Március 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bmagdi7 (2011 Március 27)

nagy segítség volt!


----------



## Rebbencs (2011 Március 27)

abc


----------



## Rebbencs (2011 Március 27)

def


----------



## Rebbencs (2011 Március 27)

ghi


----------



## Rebbencs (2011 Március 27)

jkl


----------



## Rebbencs (2011 Március 27)

mno


----------



## amael (2011 Március 27)

17


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Mert nincs határa semminek,
a van, nincs fojtva ölelik
egymást; - ha dobban a szíved,
mindig meg is hal egy kicsit.
A van, a nincs két végű hinta,
és lengő hinta minden itt:
- ez mélybe dönt, szállni tanítva,
az zuhantat, míg felröpít.
Ha öröm hív - már vár a kín,
- a hinta egyre fel le száll,
ha égben vagy, lenn pokol int,
s ha mélyben - fentről fénysugár.
Váci Mihály


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Aki ura az érzelmeinek, az egész világot meghódíthatja.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Mert a szív egyes-egyedül, soha meg nem él: egy másikat kér.

Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Gondolkodásunk összekapcsol a világgal; érzéseink visszavezetnek saját magunkba. Csak az érzéseink tesznek bennünket igazán individuummá.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Az anyag olyan szellem, amely a formáig fejlődött és utána szétrepedten, összetörten önmagába omlott össze.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Egyetlen lépést sem szabad tennünk a gondolkodásban anélkül, hogy az iránt, amit kutatunk, át ne volnánk hatva a tisztelet érzésével.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Az embert bizonyos körülmények között rá lehet venni arra, hogy lemondjon annak a végrehajtásáról, amit akar. De hogy hagyja előírni magának azt, amit tennie kell, vagyis hogy akarja azt, amit nem ő, hanem másvalaki tart helyesnek, erre csak úgy lehet rávenni, ha nem tekinti magát szabadnak.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Igazán emberek csak annyiban vagyunk, amennyiben szabadok vagyunk.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

A cselekvés iránti szeretetben élni és a másik akaratát megértve őt élni hagyni, ez a szabad ember alapelve.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Tanulni nem a hiba elítéléséből, hanem csakis a megértéséből lehet.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Hozzá kell szoknunk ahhoz, hogy saját parancsainknak engedelmeskedjünk. Ha ezt megszoktuk, egyre kevésbé vágyódunk lényegtelen dolgokra.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Aki semmin sem tud nevetni, éppen úgy nem uralkodik az életén, mint az, akit - mert nem tud magán uralkodni - minden nevetésre ingerel.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

A Nap fénye a Föld teremtményeit erősíti,
Az igazság napfénye az emberszívet erősíti.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Minden ismeret, minden tudás, minden gondolat és érzés szellemi belégzés.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Mikor a külsőn keresztül megnyilvánul a szellem: ez a szép.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

A valódi türelemmel párosult szelídség és hallgatás megnyitja a lelket a lélekvilág számára.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Tudnunk kell, hogy saját létünk az egész világmindenség ajándéka.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Csak azok a pillanatok a megismerés pillanatai, amikor minden ítélkezés és kritika elhallgat bennünk.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

Minden ember kötelessége, hogy megértse a lélek útját; megértse, hogy honnan és hová.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

A szépet csodálni, 
Az igazat óvni, 
A nemeset tisztelni, 
A jót körülölelni, 
Ez vezeti az embert 
Az életben célokhoz.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Március 27)

A gyermeket tiszteletben kell fogadni, szeretetben kell nevelni és szabadságban kell elbocsátani.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

hurrá,végre hozzászólhatok.


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Éljen minden bájos ,szép nő!


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

reszelem a körmöm és beszélek hülyeségeket.


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

És mi a véleményed?
Miről?
Miről,miről?! Úgy könnyű!


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Ugyis mindenki alszik már,mindegy mit mondok.


----------



## zsu08321 (2011 Március 27)

*Nagyon- nagyon hasznos, köszönöm szépen! a, á, b, c, cs, d, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í,*

 Köszi, bár elégé nagyon meg vagyok most keveredve.. Remélem, ez már sikeres első üzenet lesz, amit sikeres, még több követ...


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Ez hát a papirforma.


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Üres pajtára minek fedél?


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Kékitőt old a tó vizében...


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Márcsak tíz van...


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

lassan egy mélyebb tudatszintre érek...


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

itt nincs senki,megyek mélyebbre.....


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

én most az elmém nagyobb részét használom...


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 27)

*Hozzászólásaim*

A meddő királynő elzarándokol a szent helyhez, hogy utódot kérjen az ország élére. Vándorlása során találkozik egy öregasszonnyal, s megkérdi, messze van-e még a szent falu temploma.
– Napok óta úton vagyok – mondja –, mert gyermeket szeretnék. Már négy éve vagyok társa
férjemnek, de hiába eddig minden próbálkozásunk…
– A templom már nincs messze, felség – feleli az öregasszony –, de oda már hiába mész. 
[FONT=&quot] Az áldott emlékezetű Bonifác atyát, aki ezt a csodát művelte, egy hónapja eltemettük[/FONT]


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Lehet, hogy zseni vagyok?


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 27)

*Vicc*

Női társkereső hirdetések értelmezése:
_40-es_ à 52 éves.
_Szívében fiatal_ à Öreg, mint az országút.
_Kedveli a kalandokat_ à Már a fél várossal lefeküdt.
_Elhivatott_ à Profi kurva.
_Átlagos kinézetű_ à Ronda, mint a bűn.
_Rubensi alkat_ à Dagadt.
_Atletikus_ à Nincsenek mellei, és lapos a feneke.
_Formás testalkatú, szőke_ à Annyi esze sincs, mint egy tyúknak.
_Feminista_ à Kövér ripacs, aki folyton lázadozik, és más nőket is lázít. 
_Szabad szellemű_ à Narkós.
_Érzelmileg stabil _à Pszichiátriai gyógykezelésen átesett.
_Megértő_ à Majdnem autista.
_Intelligens_ à Folyton kioktat (társaságban is).
_Társaságkedvelő_ à Harsány és zavaró.
_Nyitott _à Gátlástalan.
_Vidám_ à Idegesítő
_Szenvedélyes_ à Érzelgős alkoholista.
_Romantikus_ à Csak gyertyafény mellett néz ki jól.
_Költői _à Anyagilag instabil, depressziós
_Hagyománytisztelő_ à Lámpa lekapcsolva, kizárólag hagyományos pozíció, furulyázás nincs.
_Özvegy_ à Halálra szekálta az első férjét.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Ez egy jótékony hatású állitás


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 27)

Mindkét szemem egyre homályosabban lát..


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 27)

*Vicc*

Férfi társkereső hirdetések értelmezése:
_40-es_ à 25 évesekre vadászó 52 éves.
_Érett_ à Idősebb, mint az apád.
_Sportos _à Ül a kanapén és meccset néz. 
_Atletikus_ à Mindig megnézi a Forma1-et.
_Fitt_ à Minden héten bowlingozik a haverokkal.
_Átlagos_ à Feltűnően szőrös az orra, a füle és a háta.
_Tanult _à Mindig hülyének fog nézni.
_Művelt_ à Folyton kioktat mindenkit.
_Szabad szellemű_ à Lefeküdne a húgoddal, sőt az anyáddal is.
_Szórakoztató_ à Jól elvan egy távirányítóval és egy láda sörrel.
_Vallásos _à Egyszer elment a nagymamájával a templomba húsvétkor.
_Ragaszkodó_ à Tehetetlen alak, aki mindent tőled vár el.
_Érzékeny_ à Elbőgi magát, ha rászólsz.
_Nagyon érzékeny _à Homoszexuális.
_Költői_ à Legalább egy férfi WC falára felírta már az ex-barátnője nevét , majd a tiédet is felírja.
_Figyelmes_ à Bocsánatot kér fingás után.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 28)

hát persze,már alig látok...:444:


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 28)

elképzelem magam, ahogy lassan elalszom...


----------



## alfa-5 (2011 Március 28)

hát akkor mindenkinek jó éjt!


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Tudod, mindig ideges vagyok, ha elutazol! – mondja a külkereskedőnek a felesége.
Férje nyugtatja:
– De drágám… Hamarabb itthon leszek, mint gondolnád!
– Hát éppen ez az…!
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

Idős hölgy öreg lámpát dörzsölget. Egyszer csak elé ugrik egy dzsinn, és azt mondja, hogy teljesíti egy kívánságát.
– Nézd csak dzsinn – szól az élemedett korú hölgy –, itt a macskám az ölemben. 
Változtasd át királyfivá!
Csiribí-csiribá, eltűnik a macska, és a helyén ott áll egy daliás királyfi. A veterán hölgy elragadtatott sikollyal veti magát a karjai közé, mire a macskából lett királyfi megcsóválja a fejét:
– Nana! Nem emlékszel rá, hogy kiheréltettél?
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Crag (2011 Március 28)

Nagyon aranyos


----------



## annis91 (2011 Március 28)

"Nincs olyan, hogy semmi se történik. Nincsenek átlagos pillanatok."


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

üdv


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

9


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

8


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

7


----------



## SzG969 (2011 Március 28)

sziasztok


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

6


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

5


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

4


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

3


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

2


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

1


----------



## secret123 (2011 Március 28)

na még egy


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Ez volt a század c. könyvet, ha tehetném minden ember kezébe adnám!


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Az enyém is!


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

def


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Alakul


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

1


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

2


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

3


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

4


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

5


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

6


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

7


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

8


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

9


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

10 - már a fele megvan


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

11


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

12


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

13


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

14


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

15


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

16


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

17


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

18


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

19


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

20


----------



## arduinne (2011 Március 28)

és egy ráadás!


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Remélem összejön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

2009 óta regisztráltam és nem a letöltések miatt hanem a fórum olvasásáért.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Eléggé reménytelennek tűnik a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Remélem lecsökkentik, mert a fórumot feleslegesen terheli.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Már csak 9 hozzászólás van hátra.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Végre meleg van és süt a nap.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Elég volt a télből.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Szép lassan elbúcsúzom.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Jó, hogy létrejött ez a topic, jól haladok.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Mindenkinek jó munkát kívánok.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Elnézést hogy ezzel töltöttem a fórumot.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

A mihamarabbi viszontlátásra.


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

_Az ipafai papnak fapipája van_, ezért az ipafai papi pipa papi fapipa.


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika köveken.


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Egy tucat csupa kopasz kukac, meg egy tucat csupa kopasz kukac az hány tucat kopasz kukac?


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Nem minden szarka farka tarka, csak a tarka farkú szarka farka tarka.


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Derengett, dorongott, merengett, szorongott, kerengett dorong ott, de nem vett korongot.


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

Nem fejtem a csillagok titkait,
De, úgy tetszik, asztrológus vagyok,
Bár nem tudom, mi sors következik,
Ragály, éhínség, s zord vagy szép napok;


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

S percre nem jóslok, kijelölve mindnek
A maga dühét, záporát, szelét,
Vagy hogy mi éri fejedelmeinket,
Noha gyakran elém tárja az Ég;


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

Nekem a te két szemed (ez a két
Állócsillag) adja tudásomat:
Együtt pompázik az igaz s a szép,
Mihelyt kész leszel őrizni magad;


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

Ha meg nem, a jóslatom végzetes:
Véged a szép s igaz múlása lesz.


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

Van még valaki, aki kedveli William Shakespeare műveit?


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

A Rómeó és Júlia nagyon szép darab, már én is játszottam színpadon...


----------



## landolos (2011 Március 28)

igen. én csak azért regeltem, hogy letöltsek pár könyvet


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Hány lába van egy férfinak?
– 1,1 – mert van közötte egy vessző.


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Mi van a halleány ajtajára írva?
– Gyere be halkan.


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Miért megy sok a nő szívesen Indiába? 
– Mert ott fekszik a Himalája.


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

*– *Mi van a hangyaboly alatt?
*– *Hát a hangyagörl.


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Hogy hívják a fiúkollégiumot?
– Kantár


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Hogy hívják a leánykollégium portását?
– Likőr


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

A férfiak megnézik a nők fenekét, és azt gondolják: húúú, micsoda segg!​ A nők is ugyanezt gondolják, de közben a pasi arcába néznek...​


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Mi az: hét ujja van, és nyolc gyereke? 
– Egy asztalos, aki nem tud vigyázni.


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

Két óvszer beszélget: 
*–* Miért vagy ilyen ideges? 
*–* Á, már reggel felhúztak!


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Mama, itt volt a Géza!
– És, megkínáltad teával?
– Igen, mami.
– És kétszersülttel?
– Nem, háromszor.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



Miért kormányos és nem kormányosnő?


----------



## Gulis (2011 Március 28)

*Vicc*

– Mi a különbség egy jó nő és a diktatúra között?
– Semmi. Mindkettőt mielőbb meg kell dönteni.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

-Hogy hívják a börtönőr bélyegzőjét?
-Fogdapöcsét


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

-Hova megy az agresszív kismalac?
-A rohadt életbe!


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

*Szesztestvérek*

Három részeg fekszik az avarban. Az egyik tüsszent: Egészségedre! -mondja a második. Nekem is töltsetek! - szólal meg a harmadik.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

*A valóság*

Elmennek a rendőrök angolból nyelvvizsgázni. Bemegy ez első:
Vizsgáztató: - Do you speak Eanglish??
Rendőr: - Hőő...
V: - Elégtelen, menjen ki és küldje be a következőt!
Bemegy a második:
V: - Do you speak Eanglish??
R: - Hőő...
V: - Egyes, menjen ki és küldje be a következőt!
Bemegy a harmadik:
V: - Do you speak Eanglish??
R: - Yes!!!
V: - Hőő...


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Az átkosban a tanítónéni behoz egy kitömött nyulat az órára.
- Na, gyerekek, mi ez?
- Kecske?
- Nem Zolika, nem kecske.
- Ló?
- Nem Marika, ez nem ló. Gondolkozzatok, ősz óta róla tanulunk. Na, Móricka?
- Csak nem maga Vlagyimir Iljics Lenin?


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

-Miért erőszakolta meg azt a halott nőt?
-Halott??? Azt hittem angol.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Mért maradtak fenn a nők az evolúció során?
-Mert sunyi módon hozzánőttek a p*nához.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

A szőke nő felszáll a vonatra, és megkérdezi a kalauzt:
- Ez a vonat Szegedre megy?
- Nem ez Kőszegre megy.
- Naaa, menjen Szegedre! Légyszi, légyszi, légysziii!


----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)

-Jean hozd a baltát!

-Miért uram???

-Hogy igazi úriembert faragjak belöled!!


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Forró éjszaka után:
-Édesem, hivhatlak hóvirágnak?
-Miért?
-Mert te voltál az első.
-Persze, kedvesem! Én meg hívhatlak Boeing-nek?
-Miért?
-Mert te voltál a 747.


----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)

1940-et írunk. Áll az orosz és a német katona a közös határon. 
- Te Szása - kérdezi kollégáját a német - mit csinálsz, ha vége a háborúnak?
- Hát úgy gondoltam, hogy körbebiciklizem az egész Szovjetuniót - mondja büszkén Szása. 
- Ja, ja és délután?


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

1 dadogós és 1 kopasz találkozik. Dadogós: -Me-me-nnyit fi-fi-zet-tél a fo-fo-drásznál? Kopasz: -Biztosan kevessebbet, mint te 1 telefonhívásért.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Kevés vagy, mint vöröshagymában a proletár öntudat.


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

Ha-ha ha Justino atya.XD ez nagyon jó.


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

Zsémbes feleségek. Uhh. ez fájt.


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

Sylvester Stallone=ez jó lett. hasonlít


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

Mr. Bean. jó lett. csak pixeles


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

TH képe poénos. valahonnan ismerős s.


----------



## Dzsezzi (2011 Március 28)

Örülök ennek a topicnak, mivel szeretem a rajzokat


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

Vacak robot munkám akadt.


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

Agy az nem kell hozzá,segítség!!!!!!!!


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

Ez az első


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

Második


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

Harmadik


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

Ötödik


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

Hetedik


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

1izenegy


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

1izenhárom


----------



## gomboc61 (2011 Március 29)

xcv


----------



## gomboc61 (2011 Március 29)

cvb


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

1izenhét


----------



## gomboc61 (2011 Március 29)

tizennégy


----------



## wolruf (2011 Március 29)

2úsz


----------



## gomboc61 (2011 Március 29)

qwerty


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!Örülök nektek


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Fontos számomra hogy bizonyos dolgokban tájékozott legyek


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Most az autizmus érdekel


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Gyógypedagógus vagyok.Sajnos a meglévő tudásom kevée ebben a témában


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Lehetne erről is egy topikot nyítni?


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Biztosan más országokban mésuk az autistákkal való foglalkozás elvei


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Össze kellene gyűjteni!


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Gondoljátok át


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Kezdhetnénk az okoknál


----------



## Tudodky (2011 Március 29)

Ez szuper! Nagyon köszönöm az infót, ez nagy segítség! 
Mindenkinek verőfényes napsütést! üdv, Tudi


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

2.A terápiák összegyüjtése


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

3.Továbbképzések


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

!. vizuális segítségek


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

És minden egyéb ami ezt a nehezen diagnosztizálható sérülést érinti


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Kanadában hogyan foglalkoznak az autistákkal


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Jó lenne Mo-n is védő otthonokat létehozni a számukra


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

sajnos még normál(az átlagos magyar gyerekek)számára sem megnyugtató ajövő


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

De én bizakodó vagyok,mert a remény hal meg utoljára!Köszönöm


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*szia*

szia


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*hello*

szi


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*5*

5


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*6*

hatodik


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*7*

hetedik


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*8*

nyolcadik


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*9*

kilencedik


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*10*

tizedik


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*11*

11


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*12*

12


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*13*

13


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*14*

14


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*15*

15


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*16*

16


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*17*

ghj


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*18*

ztr


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*19*

19


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*20*

20


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

*21*

21


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

csokimarcsi írta:


> sajnos nem



aha


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

bkinga77 írta:


> 21



21


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

bkinga77 írta:


> 21


21


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

bkinga77 írta:


> 15


15


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

encike2008 írta:


> 2.A terápiák összegyüjtése



2.A terápiák összegyüjtése


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

dyingflame írta:


> ate



ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

csudaszarvas írta:


> íjat feszíts


ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

antal eniko írta:


> 2



ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

dyingflame írta:


> ate


ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Bkinga77 írta:


> hetedik


ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

snp72 írta:


> nine



ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

snp72 írta:


> nine


ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

barathpisti írta:


> csá


ate


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

viktus04 írta:


> Jobb *adni*, mint kapni.


 Jobb *adni*, mint kapni.


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

dalmaro írta:


> időtöltés


időtöltés


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

*Köszi*

Szia Zsuzsanna!
Köszönöm a tanácsot!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Üdvözletem küldöm mindenkinek aki ezen soraimat olvassa!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Nagyon örülök, hogy tag lehetek!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Már régen regisztráltam, de csak most aktivizálom magam!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Remélem kellemes időket töltök majd itt.


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot találtam


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Most amikor itt van a tavasz gyönyörűek a virágok!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

A nárciszok és az ibolyák fantasztikusan szépek!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Szép a tavasz!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Szépen süt a nap és itt vannak a gólyák is már!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Remélem mindenkinek gyönyörűen szép a tavasz!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Sok gyümölcs és jó levegő!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Ez az egészség!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Szeretek kocogni mert felfrissít!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Egy könnyű reggeli és indulhat a nap!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Eldöntöttem, ma mindenkire mosolyogni fogok.


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

A mosoly nem kerül semmibe, de másokat felvidít és jó kedvre derít.


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Ha mosolyt adok akkor valószínű azt is kapok.


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Ilyen lesz a napom.


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Remélem!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Március 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Szia! Köszi.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

a


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

szép időnk van!


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Miatyánk, aki a mennyekben vagy.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Szenteltessék meg a te neved.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Jöjjön el a te országod.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Legyen meg a te akaratod.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Miként a mennyben, úgy a földön is.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

A mindennapi kenyerünket add meg nekünk ma.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

És bocsásd meg bűneinket.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Miképpen mi is megbocsájtunk.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Az ellenünk vétkezőknek.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

És ne vigy minket a kísértésbe.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

De szabadíts meg a gonosztól.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Mert tied az ország.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

A hatalom és a dicsőség.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Mindörökké.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Ámen.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Még két mondat kell.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

És most már csak egy.


----------



## adelajda (2011 Március 29)

Most kipróbálom. Még egyszer köszi!


----------



## matemanoka (2011 Március 29)

Ez nagyon jo,gondoltam hogy valami ilyen kell legyen a vegen


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

holnap történelmet tanulok


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

rájöttem, hogy mennyire kevés dolgot tanitottak megaz iskolában


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

tizenhrom évig voltam része a rendzsernek és fingom nincs a történelemről


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

a neolitikum végén az addig matriarchális társadalom


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

megszűnt, és a patriarchátus átvette, erőszakkal, az urallmat


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

vagyis, kb hétezer éve kezdődött meg a nők elnyomása


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

azelőtt a női ágon öröklődött a név, és minden vagyon


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

mellesleg a minden későbbi vallás alapja kőkori meber természetkultuszából ered


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

kre 4000 réz kor


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

kr.e 3000 bronz kor, bronz- réz+ón


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

utána kre 2. évezred közepétől a vaskor


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

a kezdeti állatvadászat és gyűjtögetést felváltotta a földművelés


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

ásóág és faeke, öntözéses földművelés


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

ezzel az ember egy adott területhez kötötte magát


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

kialakult a cxserekereskedelem és a magántulajdon


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

ezzel megkezdődőtt az emberek izolációja és félelme a másiktól


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

a tigris és az eufratesz között telepedtek le a sumérok, kialakult igaz már előtte is megvolt, a mezopotámiai kultúra


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

ám az sok öntözéstől lerakódott mész miatt szikesedd a talaj


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

át kellett települni


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

a sumérok fejlesztették ki az ékirást, ami eleinte képirás volt, majd szóirás


----------



## onlincarnation (2011 Március 29)

végül szótagirás


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

a sumérok ismeretlen eredetű nép, nincs megbízható magyarázat a származásukra


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

csak elméletek


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

például hogy hajókon érkeztek a területre


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

de ez nem valószínű


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

mivel akkor sem tudjuk honnan érkezhettek


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

valószínűbb, hogy a hegyekből vándoroltak le


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

amúgy azért írok ide, hogy e-bookokat tölthessek le


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

pedig már régóta tag vagyok


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

érdekes, hogy a legtöbb értelmes magyar dolgot "Kanadából" lehet megszerezni


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

nem tudom mit is írjak még


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

úgysem olvassa el senki


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

legnagyobb magyar (szerintem) Teleki Pál


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

minden állat egyenlő, de egyes állatok egyenlőbbek a többinél


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

Orwell zseni


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

csak az Oroszlán és az egyszarvú nagyon gyenge tőle


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

de ezt írjuk az első könyv számlájára


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

kár, hogy rövid életet élt


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

iszonyat jól fel tudta vázolni a kommunista diktatúrát


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

olyan időben, amikor az angolok még nem tudták milyen is az


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

legalábbis a többségük nem


----------



## Brambilla (2011 Március 30)

20 üzenet után még mindig nem tölthetek le e-bookot


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## Zsuzsó76 (2011 Március 30)

Köszönöm a hasznos információkat.


----------



## ragyoti (2011 Március 30)

A 20 üzenet után kezd el számolódni a 48 óra, vagy a regisztrációtól?


----------



## ragyoti (2011 Március 30)

Nekem a 2. lenne logikus.


----------



## ragyoti (2011 Március 30)

De majd hamarosan kiderül...


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

a


----------



## xtr (2011 Március 30)

én is új tag vagyok? pedig jó rég regisztráltam már..


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

b


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

c


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

d


----------



## xtr (2011 Március 30)

mondjuk még csak ez volt az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

e


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

f


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

g


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

h


----------



## xtr (2011 Március 30)

gyűlik, gyűlik..


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

i


----------



## xtr (2011 Március 30)

csak lassan


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

j


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

k


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

l


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

m


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

n


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

o


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

p


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

q


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

r


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

s


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

t


----------



## xtr (2011 Március 30)

túl lassan


----------



## xtr (2011 Március 30)

még mindig sok kell


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

*az elso husz hozzaszolas*

Jo reggelt!
1


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## dexi77 (2011 Március 30)

es megvan a husz 
20


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

20


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

*Biztató locsolkodásra*

Húsvét hétfő reggelén


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon félek attól én


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Locsoló legény híján


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

El kell hervadnom mindjárt!


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Kölnivizet nem kapok


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Kókadt virág maradok


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Öntözz meg kérlek szépen


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Nyílhassak egész évben!


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Adok puszit és tojást


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Ha most meglocsolsz, meglásd


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

De ha nincs kéznél kölni


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Vizet is ér fröcskölni!


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Friss lehessek lényeg az


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Mint egy üde kiskamasz


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Ne hagyj, kérlek hervadni


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Gyere már locsolkodni!


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Mint a tavasz viruljak


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Illatozzak, mint a rózsa


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Vágyom a locsolókra! 


*Biztató locsolkodásra - György Emőke tollából.*


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Biztató locsolkodásra
Húsvét hétfő reggelén 
Nagyon félek attól én 
Locsoló legény híján 
El kell hervadnom mindjárt! 

Kölnivizet nem kapok 
Kókadt virág maradok 
Öntözz meg kérlek szépen 
Nyílhassak egész évben! 

Adok puszit és tojást 
Ha most meglocsolsz, meglásd 
De ha nincs kéznél kölni 
Vizet is ér fröcskölni! 

Friss lehessek lényeg az 
Mint egy üde kiskamasz 
Ne hagyj, kérlek hervadni 
Gyere már locsolkodni! 

Mint a tavasz viruljak 
Mint a kalács piruljak 
Illatozzak, mint a rózsa 
Vágyom a locsolókra!


----------



## pannimanni (2011 Március 30)

helló


----------



## pannimanni (2011 Március 30)

hali


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

Nekem még szükségem van 17-re!


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

a kutyusom 8 nap múlva 5 hónapos lesz!


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

Egyébként van itt valaki? Mert akkor beszélgethetnénk!  Látom, nincs


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

é


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

Kaptam ma 3 ötöst.


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

nagyon ez a segítség


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

123


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

456


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

xxxx


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

yyyyy


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

ccccc


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

ooooooooooooo


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)




----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)




----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

;-)


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

................


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Én azért elég bonyolultnak találom a 20 hozzászólás elérését,mert
nem tudom értelmezni!


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

cool


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

;-)...


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

:-d


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

------------


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Ezek szerint,ha ide irok az szaporítja a hozzászólásaim számát!


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

.-):-9


----------



## seremetne (2011 Március 30)

már csak egy


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Akkor irogatok!


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon szeretnék már letölteni ez az igazság.


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Kiváncsi vagyok,ha számokat irok működik-e a dolog.


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Egyébként a foci hozzászólásaim szerintem találóak voltak.


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon kiváncsi vagyok,hogy mikor tudok letölteni!


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

Ez miért van, ha ilyen egyszerű kijátszani? És mág meg is engedik?


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

Egy hozzászólás pedig a ráadás,de a focihoz a továbbiakban is 
hozzászólok és a pókerhez.


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

na köszi egyszer


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

na köszi kétszer


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

negyedik


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

hatodik érzék


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

hét vezér


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

nyolcadik utas a halál


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

district 9


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

A tizedes


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

egy egész focicsapat


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

12 majom


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

14 óra


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

húszból öt az ...


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

16 utca


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

megint 17


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

Tizennyolc


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

asd


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

egy híján húsz


----------



## GyulaVagyok (2011 Március 30)

Húszdolláros komédia


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

qwe


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

jajj, de sok van még hátraaaaa


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

Nekem még kell pár hozzászólás és 46 óra, hogy le tudjak tölteni


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

Valami van az Lg kp 500-asommal, mert az érintőképernyőn nem tudok nyomkodni, így semmit nem tudok vele csinálni és megcsípett vagy 6 szűnyog az éjszaka! :S


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

5666


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

5666666666


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

még 8


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

jjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

már nem sok kell


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

még 3


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

20!


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

még 2


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

csakazértis 21


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

19 :d


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

20 20 20 Hááát. Nehéz szülés volt! xD


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

22


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

21 a biztonság kedvéért!  Nehogy 46 óra múlva már 21 kelljen!


----------



## gautier (2011 Március 30)

:d


----------



## Barbara96 (2011 Március 30)

gautier:  Gratula neked is!


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

aha


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

a1


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

20


----------



## mrbob (2011 Március 30)

21


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Valaki is tudja, hogy mi az értelme mindennek?


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Mármint annak, hogy pont húsz hozzászólás kell, mielőtt felnőtt tagnak számít valaki...


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Talán a közösség-építés?


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- Vagy csak az, hogy jobban megismerjük egymást?


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- És aki még önmagát sem...


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

...ismeri eléggé?


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Külömben is: miért akarna bárki is jobban megismerni...?


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- Vagy én bárkit, vagy bárki mást, ha már ott tartunk.


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Azaz: ott tartok.


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Mármint csak én, itt, így, egyedül.


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- Szóval még mindig nem győztem meg magam, hogy ez egy jó ötlet..!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Nem bizony!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Mindenesetre még szerencse, hogy nem papírra írunk!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Rágondolni sem merek, hány fát áldoznánk fel feleslegesen..!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- Persze a keyboard-om kopása sem teljesen elhanyagolható tényező!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- És még nem is beszéltem a feleslegesen elpocsékolt energiáról!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- És ez csak részben a villanyáram.


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Képzeljétek el, hogy hány szendvics meg sör megy veszendőbe, így, mindnyájunk szeme láttára!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

- Igazából már nézni sem bírom...!


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Sajnos, behunyt szemmel egyáltalán nem találom el a billentyűket...


----------



## Spectator (2011 Március 30)

Azaz dehogynem, csak többet a kelleténél...

Nahál'Istennek!
Akár huszonegyezhetek is!


----------



## patito (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## patito (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## patito (2011 Március 30)

három


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

kettő


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

jól haladok


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

öt


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

hat


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

még egy kicsi


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

és kész


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

leszek


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

haladok


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

este


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

számolgatni


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

a legjobb


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

ennyi számolgatás


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

untán 
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

aki hasonló dolgon ügyködik


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

20


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

és!!!!


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

késsz!!!!!


----------



## firga73 (2011 Március 30)

Egy ráadás, ha már így belejöttem.


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

dfdsafdsafdsaf


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

43214324


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

hjhghdf


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

Nem tudok mit írni


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

kikikikiki


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

aztuiuiok


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

0101010101011101101101011


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

fdhjkujjujzh


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

szereti vki a kaliforgiát?


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

Hank Moody az ász


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

kikéé


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

fffghjklllllzuiop


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

jkdfdsfklsjfi


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

jdfkdsifdskafi


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

mondtaja babi néniXd


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

mondtaja macska


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

élikikikki


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

éliás, tóbiás egy tál dödölle


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

max payne 3 már nagyon várom


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

psp rulz


----------



## dave921221 (2011 Március 30)

megvan köszi a türelmet


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

7


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

8


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

9


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

10


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

11


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

12


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

13


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

14


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

15


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

16


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

17


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

18


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

19


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

20


----------



## tobyasz (2011 Március 31)

21


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

na itt is


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

16


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

kiss


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)




----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

:99:


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

:33:


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

21


----------



## ferko77 (2011 Március 31)

hát én ezt nem értem!itt azt irhatok amit csak akarok pl..értelmetlen zagyvaságokat is?


----------



## beigli (2011 Március 31)

*Hali*

Véleményem szerint igen


----------



## beigli (2011 Március 31)

mivel a topik arra szolgál, hogy meg lehessen szerezni a 20 hozzászólást ami kell a tagsághoz.


----------



## beigli (2011 Március 31)

jobban mondva az állandó tagságot.


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

*..*

Szepaz ido


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

"hello BAZ megye, how ar' you doin'?"


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Március 31)

21


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Március 31)

22


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Március 31)

23


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Március 31)

24


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Március 31)

25


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

*20 hozzászólás*

Csak írok ami eszembe de most épp semmi.


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

2.


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

3.


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

4.


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

5.


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

hat


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

hét


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

nyolc


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

kilenc


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

tizedik


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

11-tizenegy


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

12-tizenkettő


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

13-tizenhárom


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

14-tizennégy


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

15-tizenöt


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

16-tizenhatodik


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

17-tizenhét


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

18-tizennyolcadik


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

19-tizenkilencedik


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

20-huszadik


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

plusz 1


----------



## kasae (2011 Március 31)

Jó játék


----------



## kasae (2011 Március 31)

kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## kasae (2011 Március 31)

hogy így meg lessz-e


----------



## kasae (2011 Március 31)

a szükséges 5 hozzászólás


----------



## kasae (2011 Március 31)

mert már összesen


----------



## kasae (2011 Március 31)

több órát elkinlódtam a korlátozott letöltésekkel potyára


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Miről van szó? Hozzászólnék...


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Én szeretnék letölteni egy kottát, de soha nem fogom elérni a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Legyetek jók, ha tudtok kottát kérek, légysziiiii


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Ha lehet, akkor zongora kísérettel


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

...de a gitártab is jó


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

A lényeg, hogy a Néri Szt. Fülöp-féle legyen.


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

...valaki szánjon már meg


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Miért kell 20 üzenetet küldeni a letöltéshez?


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Tudtok jó és ingyenes komolyzenei kotta-letöltő lapot?


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Megtanulnék egy-két darabot...


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

Zongora, orgona és tangó harmonika kották érdekelnének leginkább


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

könnyűzene is jöhet


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

...


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 31)

xxx


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet:*

"Megmondom a titkát édesem a dalnak:
Önmagát hallgatja, aki dalra hallgat.
Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van
és a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban.
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek."


(Babits Mihály: A vihar /részlet/)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet:*

„Ember vigyázz, figyeld meg jól világod:
ez volt a múlt, emez a vad jelen,
hordozd szívedben, éld e rossz világot
és mindig tudd, hogy mit kell tenned érte,
hogy más legyen.”


(Radnóti Miklós)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Minden pletykának az az alapja, hogy valaki erkölcstelenül tisztességes.
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

- Mi az az optimizmus? (…)
- Semmi más, sajnos (…), mint annak a dühös bizonygatása, hogy minden a legeslegjobb, mikor minden a legrosszabb.

(Voltaire)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Bizonyos szempontból a matematika az egyetlen határtalan emberi cselekvés. Elképzelhető, hogy az emberiség előbb vagy utóbb mindent megismer a fizikában vagy a biológiában, a matematika azonban végtelen, ezért kimeríthetetlen.

(Erdős Pál)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Szeretned kell őt, mert ő hús a te húsodból, vér a te véredből, csont a te csontodból. Oltalmaznod kell őt, mert Isten azért adta két erős karod, hogy veszély óráján védőn tárd a feje fölé. Ráemlékezzél, hogy ő őrizetedre bízatott; nem élhetsz vissza bűn nélkül az ő alázatával és gyöngeségével. Ó, kedves testvérem, mily boldog büszkeség is a tiéd! Mától fogva nem élsz többé önző magányban. Minden órában magasztos feladat vár terád. Nincs szebb dolog a szeretetnél, hacsak az nem, hogy oltalmaznunk kell azt, akit szeretünk.

(Emile Zola)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Gyermekek jelenlétében meggyógyul a lélek.

(Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Édes átok:
Utolsó napig és hajszálig
Gyermek-szemmel
Nézni a világot.

(Ady Endre)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

A természetben nincs rút, csak a jellem;
De bármilyen szép: rút, aki galád.
Az erény - szép; míg, a szépség, ha olcsó
Jellem köntöse: csak festett koporsó.

(William Shakespeare)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

A cselekvő ember mindig lelkiismeretlen, csupáncsak a szemlélődőnek van lelkiismerete.

(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Ha csak kalapácsod van, mindent szögnek gondolsz.

(Arthur Bloch)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Az az ember, aki nem olvas könyvet, semmiben sem különbözik attól az embertől, aki nem tud olvasni.

(Mark Twain)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Két ember együttélését legjobban a megszokás, a mindennapok elszürkülése veszélyezteti. Egy tartós együttélésben is joga van mindenkinek ahhoz a gyengédséghez, csábításhoz, törődéshez, azokhoz a hangulatokhoz, amelyek az udvarlás idején természetesek voltak. Enélkül minden kapcsolat elsötétedik és kihűl.

(Popper Péter)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

A hegycsúcsra sokféle út vezet. (...) Amíg úton vagy, nincs veled semmi baj. A belső halál akkor kezdődik, amikor véglegesen letáboroztál a hegyoldalon.

(Popper Péter)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Sok-sok ember, egykori szerelmek, barátok, ellenségek, vidám és keserű élmények emlékei, győzelmek, vereségek, szégyenek, diadalok, pénz és karrier... Húzzuk, vonszoljuk, újra meg újra belegabalyodunk; végigvonulnak bennünk egykor átélt érzelmek és indulatok, amelyeknek már a nyomuk is elmúlt az időben. Csak mi tartjuk életben, ébresztjük fel őket halálos mély álmukból. S ekkor megjelennek, mint a múlt árnyai. Kísértetek.

(Popper Péter)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

A vétkes cselekedetek nem azért károsak, mert tilosak, hanem azért tilosak, mert károsak.

(Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Mindannyian ugyanazon ég alatt élünk, de nem mindannyiunk horizontja ugyanaz.

(Konrad Adenauer)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Minden csak viszonylagosság a földön.

(Thomas Mann)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Tragédiának nézed? nézd legott
Komédiának, s múlattatni fog.

(Madách Imre)


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 31)

*Idézet*

Ha a sikernek van titka, akkor az abban a képességben rejlik, hogy megértjük a másik ember nézőpontját és az ő szemszögéből is látjuk a dolgokat, nemcsak a sajátunkéból.

(Henry Ford)


----------



## miaram (2011 Március 31)

abc


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 31)

5


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 31)

abc


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 31)

7


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 31)

nyolc


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 31)

9


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> nnnjjujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


mjuytreweqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooooooooooooooooooooo*



martailona írta:


> mjuytreweqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


kjuuytrtreewweeeeeeee


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> kjuuytrtreewweeeeeeee


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


mnjuy654321po9i7lkiu87


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mnjuy654321po9i7lkiu87


mju7654321qwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mju7654321qwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


kjjhghtg777777777777777777777777777


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> kjjhghtg777777777777777777777777777


kjuy654321qww


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> kjuy654321qww


loiu7654321


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> loiu7654321


mki865431qwsedl


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mki865431qwsedl


mkiuy6tr4ewoiu


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*llllllkiuytttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tt*



martailona írta:


> mkiuy6tr4ewoiu


kiuy65543wqadf


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooooooooooooooooooooo*



martailona írta:


> kiuy65543wqadf


mkiuyyttreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mkiuyyttreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


mkio9876t5gfgytrewqq


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mkio9876t5gfgytrewqq


mki87654321ki


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mki87654321ki


mkiuytrewqas


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*loiuytrewaslllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllloi*



martailona írta:


> mkiuytrewqas


loiu54321qw


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*mkjjhloiuytr987665*



martailona írta:


> mkiuyyttreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


mkujytrreewwoiuy


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> mkujytrreewwoiuy


koi876554444444444444444444444444


----------



## martailona (2011 Március 31)

*123456rewqasoooooookiuyooooooooooooooooommmmmkkkkk kkkmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm*



martailona írta:


> koi876554444444444444444444444444


mkiuytree


----------



## hunyadi ang (2011 Április 1)

tetszik..


----------



## hunyadi ang (2011 Április 1)

)


----------



## adria666 (2011 Április 1)

Egyetértek ditu01-el. Tényleg vannak jópofák is taszítók is. De hát kinek mi tetszik.


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 1)

már csak tizenvalahány


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

4


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

5


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

6


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

8


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

9


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

10


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

11


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

12


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

13


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

14


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

15


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

16


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

17


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

18


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

19


----------



## Di92 (2011 Április 1)

20


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

Di92 írta:


> 20


Gratulálok az elért hozzászólás határhoz! Remélem nekem is össze fog jönni a dolog


----------



## isaja (2011 Április 1)

sziasztok


----------



## isaja (2011 Április 1)

sziasztok jó ez az oldal.


----------



## isaja (2011 Április 1)

kiss sziasztok 1


----------



## isaja (2011 Április 1)

:4: sziasztok2


----------



## isaja (2011 Április 1)

sziasztok 3


----------



## isaja (2011 Április 1)

sziasztok 4


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*!*

Ez tuti!


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*.*

Ez tuti2


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*.*

Ez tuti3


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

isaja írta:


> sziasztok jó ez az oldal.


Neked is szia


----------



## klodi2 (2011 Április 1)

nekem pedig 10


----------



## klodi2 (2011 Április 1)

azaz mostmár csak 7


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

biztosan nagyon sok hasznos információt fogok itt kapni


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

Csekem írta:


> biztosan nagyon sok hasznos információt fogok itt kapni


 

és már nem túl sokat kell írnom


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

Csekem írta:


> és már nem túl sokat kell írnom


 
hogy keresgélhessek ebben a sok mindenben\\m/


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

Csekem írta:


> hogy keresgélhessek ebben a sok mindenben\\m/


 
5 kiss


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

csekem írta:


> 5 kiss


 
 6


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

holnap már az időm is letelik


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

és akkor mindent meg tudok beszélni


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

és nézni


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

és hozzászólni


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

már félúton járok


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

köszönöm még egyszer


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

és megint


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

Én is nagyon


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

köszönöm


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

és készen is leszek rögvest


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]Visz a vonat, [/FONT]


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

már csak 5


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]megyek utánad,[/FONT]


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

a lehetőséget,


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

célegyenes


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]talán ma még[/FONT]


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]meg is talállak,

[/FONT]


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

hogy megszerezhessem


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]talán kihűl [/FONT]


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]e lángoló arc,[/FONT]


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Csekem (2011 Április 1)

és megvan, mindent köszi


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]talán csendesen [/FONT]


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

Már alig várom, hogy böngészhessem


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]meg is szólalsz:[/FONT]


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

a fórumokat.


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]Csobog a langyos víz, [/FONT]


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]fürödj meg![/FONT]


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]Ime a kendő, [/FONT]


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Április 1)

Mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## bergerhead (2011 Április 1)

[FONT=&quot]törülközz meg![/FONT]


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

1 Hello


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

2 Some say


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

3 the world will end


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

4 in fire


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

5 some say


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

6 in ice


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

7 From what I've tasted of desire


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

8 I hold with those


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

9 who favor


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

10 fire


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

11 but if it had to


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

12 perish twice


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

13 i think


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

14 i know


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

15 enough of hate


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

16 to say


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

17 that for destruction


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

18 ice


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

19 is also great


----------



## Angelus666 (2011 Április 1)

20 and would suffice
/Robert Frost: Fire & Ice/


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Április 1)

**

kiss


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Ülni és észrevenni dolgokat, az könnyű. Ami nehéz, ilyenkor felállni és cselekedni.


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Csak azok tudhatják meg biztosan, hogy mennyire messzire mehetnek el, akik meg is kockáztatják, hogy túl messzire mennek."

T.S. Eliot


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Egyre erősebb a meggyőződésem, hogy a boldogságunk vagy boldogtalanságunk sokkal inkább abban áll, hogyan viszonyulunk életünk történéseihez, semmint ezen történések természetén."

Karl Wilhelm Von Humboldt


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Egy emberi lény csak addig érzi magát képesnek és hozzáértőnek, amíg megengedik neki, hogy többel járuljon hozzá másokhoz, mint azok őhozzá."


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Vedd észre, hogy valahányszor legyőzöttnek érzed magad, csak azért van, mert körmödszakadtáig ragaszkodsz valamihez, ami nem működik. Merj elengedni és semmit nem vesztesz, csak egy folyton marcangoló gondolatot."

Finley


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

A profinak jó a hangulata: lelkes, vidám, érdeklődő, elégedett. Az amatőr rossz hangulatú: dühös, ellenséges, megbántott, fél, áldozatnak érzi magát.



A profi mindaddig kitart, amíg a célt el nem érte. Az amatőr az első adandó alkalommal feladja.



A profi többet teljesít a vártnál. Az amatőr csak éppen annyit, amivel még megússza.



A profi kiváló minőségű terméket vagy szolgáltatást nyújt. Az amatőr közepes vagy alacsony szintűt.



A profit jól megfizetik. Az amatőr keveset keres, és ezt igazságtalannak tartja.



A profi előtt ígéretes jövő áll. Az amatőr jövője bizonytalan.



A profivá válás első lépése az, hogy eldöntöd, PROFI VAGY.


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

شكسبير : ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وح


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Idővel ráncos lehet a képed, de ha a lelkesedésed feladod, akkor a lelked ráncosodik be."


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Senki nem korlátozhatja a boldogságodat csak Te magad, mert benned az erő, hogy bármit megváltoztass az életedben, ami meg akarsz változtatni.


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"A fantáziálás sokkal több, mint a kegyetlen valóság helyettesítése, inkább jelmezes próba és tervezés. Minden szám, amit valaha előadtak a világon, a fantázia eleresztésével indult."


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Ha egyetlen mosoly van csak benned, add azoknak, akiket szeretsz. Ne otthon szomorkodj, hanem menj ki az utcára és kívánj mosolyogva 'jó reggelt' vadidegenek. "

Earl Nightingale


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

éha olyan sokáig nézzük egy ajtó bezáródását, hogy lekésünk egy másik megnyílásáról."


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

"Minden őszinte ember sebezhető, mert a feltételezett őszinteségért egész önmagát adja."


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Óvodában: Anya mindent tud.
8 évesen: Anya sok mindent tud.
12 évesen: Anya nem is igazán tud mindent.
16 évesen: Anya nem is létezik.
18 évesen: Anya ódivatú....
22 évesen: Anya ért ehhez!
35 évesen: Mielőtt döntenénk, kérdezzük meg anyát.
55 évesen: Bárcsak itt lenne Anya...
75 évesen: Remélem voltam olyan jó ember, mint Anya.


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Tudjátok melyik állatkertben lakik a rövid nyakú zsiráf?


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

A lélek titkos beszéde a lélekkel - a szeretet.
Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

A nők olyanok mint a pizza!A húsos jobb mint a GOMBÁS)


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Fenyő ha nem lehetsz bérc tetején,
Lehetsz még völgyi bozót,
De leggyönyörűbben hajts ki üdén,
Ha fán nem, légy bokron a lomb.

S ha bokor se lehetsz, légy a füvön az él,
Csak szépítsd az országutat,
Pézsma ha nem vagy, hát légy a sügér,
A tóban a legtáncosabb.

Nem mind kapitány a hajóban a had,
Keresd, a sors rád mit oszt.
Van nagy feladat, van kis feladat,
De a fő, az az itt meg a most.

Ha út nincs, egy ösvény is megteheti,
Légy csillag, ha nem vagy a Nap!
Nem az a fontos, hogy nagy avagy kicsi:
Légy te a legderekabb!

Douglas Malloch


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

gjmbv bv


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Hogyan ismerjük fel a szőke iskoláslányt?
- ???
- Amikor a tanár letörli a táblát, a lány kiradírozza a füzetét


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

helen doron mefac könyv és cd és a játék cd érdekelne, ha valakinek megvan vagy ha tudjátok hol tölthetném le.


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

.a jelenlegi pénzügyi világválságra való tekintettel az energiaköltségek csökkentése érdekében - átmenetileg - kikapcsoljuk a fényt az alagút végén..'


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

van hogy az ember kezdi újra felfedezni azt, amit elfelejtett: saját belső hangját...


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Az élet arra tanít, hogy akkor is tovább kell menned az úton, ha félelmetesnek tűnik, mert csak önmagadra számíthatsz.


----------



## Timoka1111 (2011 Április 1)

Az élet arra tanít, hogyan szabadulj ki saját akaratodból az olyan helyzetekből, amik a rabságukban tartanak téged


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*első*

dolgok amiket szeretek ezen az oldalon:


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*második*

kultúráról szól


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*harmadik*

olyan értékes dolgokat találok itt, amiket sehol máshol a neten


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*negyedik*

nyitott közösség


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*ötödik*

minden értelmes keresőszó ide vezet


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*hatodik*

mindig találok valamit, ami meglep


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*hetedik*

hozzájárul a magyar kultúra perifériára került alkotásainak köztudatban tartásához


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*nyolcadik*

könnyű rászokni


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*kilencedik*

gyűjtőszenvedélyemet táplálja


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizedik*

szerteágazó


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizenegyedik*

sokszínű


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizenkettedik*

kedvet kapok a sok jó bejegyzésnek köszönhetően a saját gyűjteményem megosztásához is


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizenharmadik*

nem tudom mi a titka a sikernek


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizennegyedik*

szívesen készítenék egy interjút az oldal kitalálójával/ival


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizenötödik*

in a house with no mirrors yo'll never get old


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizenhatodik*

tündér- vagy robotmintás roller eladó


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizenhetedik*

ezt ajánlom mindenkinek:

http://hspartacus.hu/taban/


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 1)

*tizennyolcadik*

meg ezt is:

http://www.artur.org.hu/


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 2)

*tizenkilencedik*

képeslapok:

http://muzeum.arcanum.hu/kepeslapok/opt/a100525.htm?v=pdf&a=start


----------



## arpilada (2011 Április 2)

*huszadik*

oszd meg az információt és ne felejts el hivatkozni


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

abc


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

ccc


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

ddd


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

aaa


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

eee


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

sss


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

xxx


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

zzz


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

mekkora hülyeség


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

unalmas


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

irkálni csak úgy


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

fúj


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

17


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

18


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

19


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Hóc, hóc katona


----------



## karpad2 (2011 Április 2)

és kész


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Ketten ülünk lóra


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Csikó viszi Gyulára


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

a gyulai vásárra.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Gyí te, paci, gyí te, ló,


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

gyí te, Ráró, hóha, hó.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Keringe borsó,


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

eltört a kis korsó,


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

másikat kell venni,


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

azt is el kell törni. Bizony!


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Kis kertemben uborka,


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Véletlenek nincsenek!


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

reá kapott a róka.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Az élet valójában egyszerű, csak mi ragaszkodunk hozzá, hogy bonyolulttá tegyük.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Várj meg, róka, megleslek,


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Akit szeretsz, arra előbb-utóbb rátalálsz, egyszerűen azért, mert össze vagy hangolva vele.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Minden, ami történik, eleve meg van írva. Nem tudunk változtatni rajta. Úgyhogy ha valami rosszat csinálok, az nem az én hibám, hanem a sors keze.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Komáromba vitetlek!


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Eljön egy pillanat az életedben, amikor rájössz, hogy ki az, aki igazán számít; hogy ki az, aki SOSEM számított; ki az, aki többé NEM FOG és ki az, aki mindig is számítani fog.. ezért ne aggódj azok miatt, akik már a múltad !!


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Muzsikál a kalapács,


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Emberek milliói döntenek úgy, hogy nem lesznek érzékenyek. Vastag bőrt növesztenek maguk köré, hogy senki ne okozhasson nekik fájdalmat. De ennek nagy ára van. Senki sem okozhat nekik fájdalmat, de boldoggá sem teheti őket senki.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

ha az üllőt csapja,


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

"Nem kívánom, hogy kimentsenek a vízből, megelégszem azzal, ha nem löknek bele. "


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

muzsikál a kiscica,


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

"Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy."


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

"A legnagyobb boldogság, ha tudhatjuk, hogy szeretnek azért, amilyenek vagyunk, pontosabban annak ellenére amilyenek vagyunk."


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

ha szorul a farka.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

"Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni."


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Járikál a kisbárány,


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

"Ne tartsd fontosnak, hogy fontosnak tartsanak, egyszerűen csak szeress, és fontos leszel."


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

bongyorúság bundáján.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Minden út jó,amelyik elvezet valahová.Nem baj ha útközben elfáradsz,vagy nem érsz el a célodig. De ha elesel, mindig kelj fel, és menj tovább.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

Nézi az apja:


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

“Akiben zűrzavar van – zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van – rendet teremt maga körül.”


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Örvendj a hóvirágnak, az ibolyának és a búzavirágnak. Az erdő csöndjének. Ha egyedül vagy: annak, hogy egyedül lehetsz. Ha nem vagy egyedül: annak, hogy nem kell egyedül légy. Vágyódj arra, amit a holnap hoz, és örvendj annak, ami ma van.


----------



## sgn (2011 Április 2)

milyen szép a gyapja!


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Ha valaki elmegy, az azért van, mert jönni fog helyette valaki más.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy egyszer csak felébredj és megbánd. Szeresd azokat, akik jók hozzád. Felejtsd el azokat, akik nem. Hidd, hogy minden valamilyen okból történik. Amikor új esély adódik két kézzel kapj érte. Ha ez gyökeresen megváltoztatja az életed ne ellenkezz. Soha senki nem mondta, hogy könnyű az élet, csak azt, hogy érdemes élni.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Egy pozitív hozzáállás nem fogja megoldani minden problémádat, de elég embert fog bosszantani ahhoz, hogy érdemessé tegye az igyekezetet.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy továbbadni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál. Mert ha megszorítod, eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed. Tartsd szabadon, és örökre a tiéd marad.


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

„Ami jön, fogadjátok, ami megy, engedjétek! Ennyi az egész.”


----------



## mikus.anita (2011 Április 2)

"Minden ember legmélyebb érzelmi szükséglete,hogy szeressen és viszontszeressék. Ha érezzük mások szeretetét, képessé válunk a bennünk rejlő lehetőségek kibontakozására,ennek hiányában azonban csupán a túlélésért küzdünk."


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 2)

Ezen téma hozzászólásait olvasva eltöprengtem, hogy vajon van-e olyan típusú pszichológiai teszt, amikor az alanynak csupán egy üres lapot adnak, hogy azt töltse meg tartalommal? Érdekes eredmények születhetnének


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

ez a nyolcadik


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

ez meg a kilencedik  D


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

na végre, megvan a tizedik is


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

és a tizenegyedik is, mikor lesz már húúúúúúsz?


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

tizenkettő


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

és már tizenhárom


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

tizennégy


----------



## kisbogar21 (2011 Április 2)




----------



## kisbogar21 (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

tizenöt


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

ahhhh, mikor lesz már meg ? :


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

és ezmár a tizenhetedik


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

tiennyolc


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

tizenkilenc


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

húsz


----------



## zsoltzsolt (2011 Április 2)

na, egy ráadás


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

Üdv


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

érdekes


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

ez


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

a


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

20


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

követelmény


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

remélem


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

nem


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

növekszik


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

40


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

-re


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

mielőtt


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

végeznék


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

.


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

Ha


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

jól


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

látom


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

meg


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

is


----------



## Benedik (2011 Április 2)

van


----------



## ttena1 (2011 Április 2)

Alig várom, hogy én is letölthessem


----------



## ttena1 (2011 Április 2)

A vuk-ot én is nagyon szeretem, de a magyar népmeséket is.


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

v


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

i


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

s


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

z


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

a


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

13


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

11


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

10


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

7


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

2


----------



## csinovnyik (2011 Április 2)

1


----------



## sissyp (2011 Április 2)

Nekem a Kissyfur volt a kedvenc mesém, nem is tudom hányszor láttam..


----------



## miklosattila (2011 Április 2)

Nekem a hófehér volt a kedvencem


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

talán így kell1


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

hol fogom látni, hogy meg lesz a 20?


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

meg van, hogy hol látom, így 3


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

4, meg 20 mp várakozás


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

szóval bűvös 20.5


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

nem értem, hogy ez miért jó.6


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

Már csak az a kérdésem, hogy a 20-ba a köszönet beleszámít-e?(7)


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

kicsit hülyén érzem magam, hogy szinte magammal beszélgetek(8)


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

innétől fogva, akkor számolok. (9)


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

ja, és két szám között várok 20mp-t (10)


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

aztán, ha megvan a 20 még nem tudom hány órát a 48-hoz (11)


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

13


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

17


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

18 és már mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

19 - aztán márcsak várok, meg várok


----------



## Katiszka (2011 Április 2)

20 és akkor innétől már csak várok


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

rendben akkor én is idétlenkedek itt egy kicsit


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

nekem még 11 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

eddig a vicces nevekkel erölködtem mire megtaláltam a könnyebb kiutat


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

most tényleg számokat irjak be?


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

A kedvenc idézetem-et is végig néztem de minden kedvencem fenn van


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

nem akartam ismételni ismételni ismételni ismételni..........


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

ismételni...


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

ismételni....


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 2)

Hello! Nekem még 16 hozzászólás!


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

ismételni.....


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

Á helloooo


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

és imételni


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 2)

Hello, jó kis oldal


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

én is!


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

szerintem is!


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Nem tudom, hogy miért kell 20 üzenetet írni.


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Igy csak forgalmat generálok.


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Már csak 17 üzit kell küldenem


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

16


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

15


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

14


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

13 és még 20 sec


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

12


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

11


----------



## tanyasi-1 (2011 Április 2)

na most várok két napot és :lol::777:


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

10


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

A fele már megvan


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Eltévesztettem a számolást


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Túl bonyolult


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

6


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

5


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

4


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

3


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

3


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

Bocsi


----------



## st114 (2011 Április 2)

*20 üzenet*

0 Hurrá


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

1


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

2


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

7


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

10


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

11


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

13


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

17


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

18


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

19


----------



## Fodormenta (2011 Április 2)

20


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

Olyan szépen sütött ma a nap.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

9.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

10.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

11.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

12.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

A szerelemben nincs nyugalom, mert az, amit elértünk, csak egy újabb kiindulópont ahhoz, hogy még többre vágyódjunk.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

A szerelem az, amikor a másik ember boldogsága fontosabb a sajátodnál.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

15.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

Minden forró víz lehűl, ha leveszik a tűzről. Ez történik a házassággal is, amely testi lángokon forr meg.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

Ugyanolyan nehéz boldog házasságban élni, mint ahogy azt a filmekben látjuk.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

Minden vőlegény király, minden menyasszony királynő.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

Ha az ember szerelmes, akkor mindent szabad. Akkor miénk a bolondok szabadsága!


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

A semmi ágán is megél a szív, ha elhallatszik hozzá a szomszédos ágon ülő dobbanása.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

21.


----------



## anita1981 (2011 Április 2)

22


----------



## Reaaaaa (2011 Április 2)

21


----------



## Reaaaaa (2011 Április 2)

22


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)




----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)




----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)




----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

:111:


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)




----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

10


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

7


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

2


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

1


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

0


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

-1


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

-2


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

-3


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

-4


----------



## blax (2011 Április 2)

+1


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

Nagyszerű, én is keresztszemezek (keresztszemezem?)


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

ööö, akkor ez már kettő


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

8


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

10


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

11


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

12


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

13


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

14


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

15


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

16


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

17


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

18


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

19


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)

20


----------



## ElidaNora (2011 Április 3)




----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

sziasztok


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

abc


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

5+5=10


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

már 4 üzenetem van


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

de mivel ezt leírtam meg lett az 5.


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

6:d


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

kanada biztosan szép hely


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

a zeggyik barátom nem rég ment ki


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

én is ki mennék


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

sőt


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

még az is lehet hogy kimegyek én is


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

majd még alszok rá eggyet


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

vagy 2 -t


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

most hogy ezt leírtam meg lett a 14dik hozászólásom


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

15


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

s a 16.


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

17.


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

18. hozzászólásomat írom


----------



## roli88888 (2011 Április 3)

most nézem, hogy eltévesztettem


----------



## ZCF (2011 Április 3)

Megvan a 20


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 3)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 3)

Meg van a 20!


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## König Marcsi (2011 Április 3)

asbc


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



Kedves Zsuzsanna!
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

abcd


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Én már nagyon várom az igazi tavaszt!


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Még mindig van 10.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Felmérőket tudok feltölteni, ha megtanultam hogyan is kell.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Tanácsokat szívesen várok.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Nagyon jól jött ez a tanács!


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Éppen anyák napi műsort állítok össze.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Így találtam rátok.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Remélem hamarosan működni fog minden szolgáltatás.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Még mindig van 3


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Nagyon rendes kormányosok vannak.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Most már ez lesz az utolsó!!!


----------



## kzoca (2011 Április 3)

nagyon szépen süt a nap


----------



## kzoca (2011 Április 3)

ma a Madách-ban a Jézus Krisztus Szupersztár lesz, ott leszek


----------



## kzoca (2011 Április 3)

készül az ebéd


----------



## kzoca (2011 Április 3)

bocs az unalmas hozzászólásokért


----------



## kzoca (2011 Április 3)

high five


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget 

1.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

2.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

3.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

4.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

5.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

6.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

7.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

8.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

9.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

10.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

11.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

12.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

13.kiss


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

14. :6:


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

15.


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

16.:11:


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

17. :cici:


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

18. :33:


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

19. :9:


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem e remek fórumon a jogaim megszerzéséhez szükséges hozzászólások sorát. Mint bölcs kormányosunk javasolta, sorszámozott formában teszem ezt. Később talán elég nagy leszek, és értelmesebb dolgokkal is fáraszthatom az úri közönséget :grin:

20. :``:


----------



## getno99 (2011 Április 3)

+1 ráadás :8:


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)




----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

Abcd


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

123546


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

a sors


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

Mindenki változik


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

Hello!!!


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

1x1=1


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

_*Az életedben minden fáj!!!!*_


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

_*Az életedben minden fáj!!!! *_


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

2x2=4


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

20x10=200


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

123
741456852
128525


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

efghijkl


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

3 szia pamacs


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

szeretet


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

szia mzsoka


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

5 hosszú 20 mp


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

angyal


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

lepke


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

katica


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

tulipán


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

nyolcadik


----------



## Pamacs14 (2011 Április 3)

rózsa


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

10


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

11111


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

1222222


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

13


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

14


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

15


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

16


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

17


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

18


----------



## mzsoka (2011 Április 3)

19


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

kézhez kaptam a második diplomámat. Ünneplés van....
Véget ért egy időszak és következik egy új. Szaladnak az évek.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

Új célokat kell kitűzni.Már meg is van. )


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

itt az ideje a babaprojektnek. ))))


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

adjon vki fiúnévtippet. Nem egyezünk.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

Ha kislány, akkor Alíz. H tetszik? Egy francia filmben hívták Alizé-nek a főszereplőt. Ekkor szerettem bele.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 3)

Értelmes hozzászólást? Ez ám az igény! Nézzétek csak a netes vitaoldalakat...


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 3)

Budapesten most szép tavasz van, hideg sincs. Vajon milyen az időjárás ilyenkor Kanadában? Főleg az ország északi részén biztosan nagyon fáznak!


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 3)

Nagyon tetszik nekem az oldal e-bookos összeállítása. Érdekes, hogy egyetlen magyarországi oldalon sincs ilyen jó lehetőség.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 3)

Ha majd rájövök, hogyan kell szívesen feltöltök elektromos könyveket. De letölteni addig is szeretnék.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 3)

Tudtok jó nyelvtörő mondókákat? Ilyeneket: Nem minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka, csak a tarkafarkú szarkafajta farka tarkabarka.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 3)

Kiknek a neve látszik a listán? Az enyém nincs rajta.


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Van valaki Luis Fonsi fan?


----------



## Citrom79 (2011 Április 3)

Gyűjtöm a 20-at-1


----------



## Citrom79 (2011 Április 3)

Szia!
Lány: Lilla, Anna
Fiú: Balázs, Bálint, Gergő


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Hol találok musical dalokat?


----------



## scripterSzabolcs (2011 Április 3)

murciélago


----------



## scripterSzabolcs (2011 Április 3)

így hívják a nyulamat


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

kiss


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

:444:


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

hamarosan lesz a szülinapom


----------



## 5 to (2011 Április 3)

Nemrég volt a szülinapom


----------



## tsigabiga (2011 Április 3)

de rég volt a szülinapom :/


----------



## tsigabiga (2011 Április 3)

de közeleg a következő


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

Meg van a 20!!!!!!!


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

:d


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

És még 1, hogy biztos legyen!


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)




----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

remélem jól haladók


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

hát ez nagyn bonyolult egy rendszer


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

De remélem mos nagyon jó helyen írogatom az okosságaimat


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

Mert ha igen elébb utóbb meg lesz.


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

elég lassan is írok


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

Szerintem mindenki számolgat itt össze meg vissza


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

Abban nem is vagyok biztos hogy ilyet is lehet 10


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 3)

De hát próba szerencse


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

hogy meg találtam a módját,


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

annak, hogy üdvözölhesselek beneteket


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

ezen a szép napon


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

De ugye nem lehet mindenkinek


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

a saját bőrébe bebújni


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

így muszáj lesz nekem is megelégedni a sajátommal


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

Tehát azt a fennkölt pillanatot


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

szeretném megosztani veletek


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

mikor rájöttem, hogy is lehetséges


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

azt a 20 darab hozzászólást


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

11


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

minél hamarabb megírni,


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

111


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

1111


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

hogy ne vesszen


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

11111


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

el a türelmem


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

és még versengjek is


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

111111


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

hol magammal, hol pedig, na találd ki kivel?


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

55555


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

nem is fogod kitalálni


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

356375


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

mert az láthahtalan


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

53563563785


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

és elérhetetlen


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

22222222222666666666


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

de nem megfoghatatlan


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

4k4kh4kz6ukizu65


----------



## vidaera (2011 Április 3)

az éter hullámhosszán


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

fdfgfdfgdrgdgdfgfdg


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

kutyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

a szeretet az élet


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

ghfhght


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

tetqw3t


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

trghkfhséfhsálgájoűbngpőngnrt


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

jaaaaaj de jóóóó


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

húhúúúúúúúúú


----------



## 5 to (2011 Április 3)

Jó estét kívánok! Megjöttek a fehérvári huszárok?


----------



## scripterSzabolcs (2011 Április 3)

Kívánok


----------



## Citrom79 (2011 Április 3)

Szülinaposok! Aki nem ismerné Alma együttes: Ma van a szülinapom 
remek (nemcsak) gyerekdal
Youtube...


----------



## Citrom79 (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## Citrom79 (2011 Április 3)

aztán 5


----------



## Citrom79 (2011 Április 3)

és lassan jön a 6 is
meg a fekvés...


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

Még nyílnak


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

a völgyben


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

a kerti


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

virágok


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

még


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

zöldel


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

a nyárfa


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

az ablak


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

előtt


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

de


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Legutóbb másfél éve találtam meg ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

látod


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Amikor megtaláltam, akkor azt hittem, hogy nem fogok tudni innen tölteni,


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

mert szükség van 20 hozzászólásra.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

amott


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

a téli


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Azóta jobban szétnéztem és rájöttem, hogy ez nem teljesen igaz.


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Most éppen azért izmozok, hogy le tudjam tölteni A Hitehagyott c. könyvet.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

világot


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

már


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Érdekes lény az ember. Most éppen a _Mathematica_ c. szoftverben kellene a házimat csinálnom,


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

vagy tanulnom a csütörtökön vagy pénteken esedékes zh-mra.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

hó


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Ehelyett mit csinálok? Na mit?


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

takará


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

el


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Ide írogatok, hogy kigyűljön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

a


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Eddig egész jól állok. Már megvan az első 10.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

bérci


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Meglepett ugyan, de úgy rémlik, hogy M.A.G.U.S. köteteket is lehet itt találni. Nagyon nehéz beszerezni őket digitális formában.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

tetőt.


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Persze lehet, hogy nehéznek nem nehéz, csak én keresek rosszul.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

19


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Bezzeg D&D könyvekkel tele van az internet! No nem mintha nem szeretném őket, csak bosszant, hogy pont a magyar szerepjáték-rendszer regényeit nem lelem.


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

vagy


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Talán éppen azért nem, mert magyar?


----------



## Pohánka (2011 Április 3)

20


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

A Drizzt kötetek is jók, csak azokhoz mégsem magyar név kötődik.


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Érdekes végigolvasni a postjaimat. Írom a gondolataimat. Már majdnem olyan mint egy blog.


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Csak tudnám, hogy az emberek miért vezetnek blogot? Azért, hogy a gondolataikat leírják?


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Ehhez miért kell a nyilvánosság? Értem én, hogy jobb az ha az ember kiírja magából a gondolatait, de elég lenne egy füzetbe is.


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Vagy elég lenne egy .txt fájlba kiírni. Úgy értem TEXT fájlba. Linux nem kezel kiterjesztést. Minek is?


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Csak a Google, meg az MSN olyan hülye, hogy nem enged .exe fájlt elküldeni, mert veszélyes. Bezzeg ha átnevezem a vmi.exe-t valami.hulyemsn-re, akkor már minden gond nélkül elküldi.


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Ha jól látom megvolt a 20 hozzászólás.
Köszönöm a figyelmet annak, aki végig olvasta!
Minden jót!
Hooger


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok, köszi a segitseget!


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

Köszönjük


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

Szep ido van ma.


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

456


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

789


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

10 11 12..


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

még 7 db és megvan


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

ma hetfo van


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

holnap meg mar nem az lesz..


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

megnyugodtam, h nem csak en irkalok ennyi ...seget a 20ig)


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

gkllndsgfn c,mnfilnc


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

eso lesz ma


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

de remelem nem


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

es mostantol jon meg a 48 ora turelmi ido?


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

letelt mar?


----------



## athose (2011 Április 4)

es miert kell 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## nagybal (2011 Április 4)

ok


----------



## nagybal (2011 Április 4)

most


----------



## nagybal (2011 Április 4)

miért


----------



## nagybal (2011 Április 4)

aa

we

mert

ez

az

qw

?


----------



## Garbóczi Tünde (2011 Április 4)

5


----------



## Garbóczi Tünde (2011 Április 4)

6


----------



## Garbóczi Tünde (2011 Április 4)

7


----------



## titak (2011 Április 4)

én nem tudok számolni !!!!!!!!


----------



## krisztina32 (2011 Április 4)

Nagyon komolyak ezek a videók


----------



## Süni1971 (2011 Április 4)

szép jó napot mindenkinek ma regisztráltam.Remélem hamar letelik a 20 hozzászólás,mert nem vagyok jó társalgó.


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

Ma én is sikeresen beregisztráltam...


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

Dél van!


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

üdv


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

még 18


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Zehn kleine Jägermeister rauchten einen Joint


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

den einen hat es umgehaun, da waren's nur noch neun


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Neun kleine Jägermeister wollten gerne erben


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

damit es was zu erben gab, musste einer sterben


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Acht kleine Jägermeister fuhren gerne schnell


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

sieben fuhrn nach Düsseldorf, einer fuhr nach Köln


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Sieben kleine Jägermeister warn beim Rendezvous


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

bei einem kam ganz unverhofft der Ehemann hinzu


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Sechs kleine Jägermeister wollten Steuern sparen


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

einer wurde eingelocht, fünf durften nachbezahlen


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Fünf kleine Jägermeister wurden kontrolliert


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

ein Polizist nahm's zu genau, da warn sie noch zu viert


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Vier kleine Jägermeister bei der Bundeswehr


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

sie tranken um die Wette, den Besten gibt's nicht mehr


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Drei kleine Jägermeister gingen ins Lokal


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

dort gab's zwei Steaks mit Bohnen und eins mit Rinderwahn


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

Zwei kleine Jägermeister baten um Asyl


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

jó lenne minnél hamarabb túl lenni a 20 üzin


----------



## jok. (2011 Április 4)

einer wurde angenommen, der andere war zu viel


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

zenei alapokat keresnék


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

Jó étvágyat mindenkinek az ebédhez!


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

lassan megy ez így nekem.........


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

12:17


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

én is


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Szép időnk van


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

Április 4-ről szóljon az ének..


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

szerintem is


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Konyhaművészet az, amikor tudod, hogy teleetted magad, ám nem érzed.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A nőkbe vetett hit nem azt jelenti, hogy mindent el kell nekik hinni, amit mondanak.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A férfiaknak nincsenek céljaik. Így aztán kitalálnak párat, és felállítják azokat egy focipálya két végében.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A térerő olyan, ahogy a mesék kezdődnek: egyszer volt, hol nem volt.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Az anyag nem vész el, csak a fene tudja hová lesz.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Természetesen a férfiakat úgy kell elfogadni, ahogy vannak. De nem szabad őket így hagyni!


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Szentséges Szűz Mária, aki teherbe estél bűnbeesés nélkül, kérlek, segíts, hogy bűnbe essek teherbe esés nélkül!


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Jó férjet találni pont olyan könnyű, mint egy taxit fogni hóviharban szilveszterkor!


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A memória az a képességünk, amellyel felejtünk...


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

12:31


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

Az írott szó is lehet fegyver. Ha elég súlyos a könyv.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A gyorstapasz olyan, mint a rendőrök – egy sincs a közelben, amikor szükséged lenne rájuk.


----------



## jutu0113 (2011 Április 4)

A borosta nem szúr. Ha a megfelelő oldalán élsz.


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

Ha a bölcs hülyének látszik, a kudarca nem okoz csalódást, sikere viszont kellemes meglepetés.


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

12:41


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

"Azzal legkönnyebb szóba állni, kivel nem érdemes beszélni."
(Kner Izidor)


----------



## naj (2011 Április 4)

13:22


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 4)

köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## ruudy (2011 Április 4)

Ladybug
thank you


----------



## ruudy (2011 Április 4)

Meroi

Thank you verry much


----------



## ruudy (2011 Április 4)

Andic

Thank you


----------



## ruudy (2011 Április 4)

Sati15

thank you


----------



## ruudy (2011 Április 4)

henry

Thank you


----------



## kavaraga (2011 Április 4)

Hogyha fúj a szembe szél, a száj hallgat a szem beszél


----------



## Laru (2011 Április 4)

abc


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

1


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

2


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Róma sem egy nap alatt épült fel.


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

3


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Csak az értékes dolgokért kell megküzdeni. (sk)


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

4


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Minnél jobban akarsz valamit, annál kevésbé következik be. (sk)


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

5


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

6


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

7


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

8


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Aki mer az nyer. - És aki merít az nyerít?


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

9


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

10


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

11


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

-Jean, rakjon a tűzre! -Igenis uram. Székestül vagy szék nélkül?


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

12


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

13


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

- Mami, olvashatok amíg el nem alszom? - Igen, de egy perccel sem tovább!


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

14


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

15


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

16


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

17


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

18


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

*go*

megy ez


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

19


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

már csak 15 kell


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

itt nálam esik ráadásul hétfő van


----------



## elnera (2011 Április 4)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

14


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

12


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

11


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

10 :d


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

9 xd


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Én nem vagyok őrült. A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

8


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

én sem de nálam többen vannak


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

az élet egy sz*r játék de legalább jó a grafikája


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Megdöbbentő, hogy több mint 1 éve regisztráltam és úgy maradt az egész. :-(


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

már nem kell sok


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

miért nem a farok csoválja a kutyát


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Felhívás: mindenki jöjjön fel hozzám!


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

a dzsungelbeni ösvényen keresztben fekvő sárga fekete csíkos valamit ne piszkáljuk mert általában tigris van a végén


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 4)

köszönöm


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

utolsó előtti előtti


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Hány patkó van a lovon? (Egysemmertalóvanapatkón.hehehe)


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

na már majdnem


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

A iglu mögötti sárga hóból enni tilos!


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

és az utolsó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Tanár: Aki engem agresszívnak nevez, annak leharapom a fejét!


----------



## kormax (2011 Április 4)

ráadás


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Diákszáj: Körző! Van vonalzód?


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Olyan gyors vagy, hogy Bruce Lee a jeltolmácsod.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Volt odabent valami.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Nem értette, ezért először csak figyelte.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Félt tőle, nem tudta mi lehet.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Aztán halkan köszönt neki az idegen.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

A félelem még nem múlt el, inkább erősödött benne.


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Mindenki azt mondta, hogy ezt nem lehet megcsinálni... 
aztán jött egy h.lye, aki azt nem hallotta, és megcsinálta.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Az idegen meg nem szólt többet semmit, csak nézte . Az arcán minden ott volt amit mondania kellett volna.


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Semmi ágán ül kis szívem. Kis teste hangtalan vacog. Körégyűlnek csendesen és csak nézi, nézik a csillagok.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Ekkor az idegen megfordult és elment. Ekkor jött rá, hogy ez az ember nem idegen, ez az ember ő maga. Azért jött, hogy üzenjen.


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

A válasz egyenlő a kérdéssel, ha kérdezel választ találsz, ha válaszolsz kérdezel. Az idegen mi vagyunk, az idegen pedig már nem idegen. Ő az igazi arcunk, ez csak foszlány, ideiglenes.


----------



## Sapiola (2011 Április 4)

_*Goodbye*_


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

A gond-olat mulandó, a fényes arcunk örök. A gondolat gondot szül, de lelkünk számára nem létezik gond vagy baj, a dolgok mögött mindig ott van a változás így értelmét veszíti minden ami állandó. A probléma a gondolatunk szüleménye, a harmóniában nincs rossz vagy jó, nincs hamis vagy igaz, nincs létezik vagy nem létezik. A harmónia egész, a gondolat részleges.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Ha már gondolkodom, elkülönülök az egésztől és nem látok. Értelmét veszíti a harmónia, mindent elemeire bontok és elkülönítek, pedig minden összefügg egymással. Keresem az arcom, keresem önmagam. Nem azt amit gondolok, hanem a harmóniát, a teljességet, ami természetem nem a sajátom hanem természetem. Ezt nem tudom birtokolni, mert itt minden mindennel azonos és egy.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Az én és a nem én megszűnik, nincs elkülönülés csupán fény. Mely mindenen áthatol. Adj erőt fény, hogy szembenézhessek veled, hogy tisztára mosd a gondolataimtól hemzsegő énemet.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Érzem lényemet, értem lényegem. Mosd le a mulandót, adj helyet a teljességnek, nyisd fel szemem, hogy élhessek, hogy érezzek.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Keresem a fényt, keresem önmagam, keresem a teljeset ... nem kell más csak ez, mely azonos mindennel. Történhet bármi, a fény nem alszik ki, nem halványul el mert ez a természete.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Mosd el énem, adj erőt, hogy elveszhessek benne, hogy önmagam legyek. Töröld el emlékeim, töröld el az örömömet, töröld el a bánataim. Szabadíts meg láncaimtól, melyek a földhöz kötnek.


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Vigyél vissza oda, ahonnan jöttem. Szeretnék hallgatni, nem mondani semmit, csak hallgatni a csendet melyből áradok mindenfelé. Keress meg idegen arc újra, hogy én lehessek az idegen, én meg aki hallgat.


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

nekem nincs kutyám.........de


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

arc készítése megadott alakzatokból


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

előzetes ismeretek felelevenítése


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Keress fel újra, másképpen elveszek, hinnem kell, hogy másképp létezek. 
Hinnem kell újra, mert a többi már elveszett, hinnem kell újra mert úgy létezek.


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

Ő a bohóc!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

Jön a róka


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

Komatálat hoztam


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

defg


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

jó játék


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

húsvéti tojások


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

de hova jön?


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

húsvéthoz kapcsolódó népi szokások


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

jó, hogy itt mindenki ilyen aktív.


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

tyúkot fogni!


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

alpha


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

filmet kéne nézni


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Lényem lényege oly egyszerű, akár egy virág mely nagyszerű. Ne légy szemlélő, légy maga a folyó, ne légy hallgatag légy maga a csend. Engedd szabadján a hangokat, hogy közöttük légy egyszerű, fogadd magadba mert úgy nagyszerű.


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

semmi reakció?


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

vagy aludni


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)




----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

kiköltözni Kanadába


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

azt kéne...


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

messze vagyon, nagyon.


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

Akkor írok pár húsvéthoz kötődő népi szokást.
pl: zöld-ág hordás
barkaszentelés
fűzfa síp
zajos határkerülés
locsolás


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

23:00 múlt


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Az idő lényegtelen, a folyóban nincs idő, nincs tér, csak maga a változás mely átnyúl a csenden és körüleli azt ...


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

Toronto


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

úgy tűnik nem vagyok valami kreatív...


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

csak a gyűjtögetés


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Énem belefáradt a 'gond'olkodásba, ezért az utolsó hozzászólásom lesz a lényeg.


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

mindig


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

megéhezett a 4 hónapos kislányom


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

we should switch off the PC


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

tv2


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

1


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

abraka-dabra


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

sky news


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

0


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

és igen és igen és igen


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

1-0


----------



## Pufi22 (2011 Április 4)

jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

pufinak sikerült


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

szép álmokat pufi


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

még3


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

2


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

1


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Nafene


----------



## Lewzke (2011 Április 4)

Murphy nem engedi, hogy letöltsek valamit. Elég marhaság ez a 20 hozzászólásdi ...


----------



## zsebikécske (2011 Április 4)

0


----------



## lekav (2011 Április 4)

Szeretném, ha szeretnének))


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Tizenharom


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Tizenketto


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Tizenegy


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Tiz


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Kilenc


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Hat de nyoooooc


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Het.dorog az eg


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Hat.hasad a pad


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Ot.erre nem tudom. Ja valami tok


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Negy.hova megy


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Harom..berre csunyat tudok csak


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Ketto.csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Egy.vegre teljesen hasznalhatom holnaputan a forumot.


----------



## kisjuhasz32 (2011 Április 5)

Koszonom.


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

hello


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

3 és kész is vagyok, megvan a 20))


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

a gumi kopjon,ne a leked!


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

tél volt,fázott a kisveréb


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

jött egy ló,odakakilt mellé


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

a kisveréb odament melegedni


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

belemászott a kakiba


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

jött egy macska,


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

kirántotta a szarból,és megette


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

tanulság:


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

nem mindenki ellenség aki szarik rád!


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

és nem mindenki barát aki kihúz a szarból!


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

egy,két freddy vár rád rég


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

három,négy, bezárt ajtók mögött légy


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

öt,hat, a feszület sem óvhat


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

hét,nyolc, mindíg velem álmodsz


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

kilenc,tíz, az álmodba ne bizz


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

Álmok mélyén lapulok


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

nem hívtatok, itt vagyok


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

fém karmom csikorog, én freddy kruger vagyok


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

elégett ocsmány arcom a tükörből vigyorog rád


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

őrült bosszú álmai jönnek


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

vér borítja az elm utcát


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

evető szadista gyerekgyilkos, nem menekülhet senki sem


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

ócska kalapom megemelem, Fred Krüger a nevem!


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

Bábjáték lesz belőled, előlem senki nem menekül el,


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

meglelem a félelmedet, aztán nevetve végzek veled!


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

Szüleitek elégettek, bosszút állok rajtatok,


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

vér folyik az álmotokban, én Freddy Kruger vagyok!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## titak (2011 Április 5)

A józan gondolja, a részeg kimondja


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

:34:


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

calverx írta:


> :34:



\\m/


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

:razz: :cici:


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

11:00 (cest)


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

"Az ember soha nem tanul abból, amit mások mesélnek neki, mindent magunknak kell átélnünk."
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

21


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

"Mikor arra vágysz, hogy észrevegyenek, megértsenek és szeressenek, tudd, hogy a többiek is erre vágynak." (Taitosz)


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

11:25 (cest)


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

Még 4 hozzászólás... xD


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

11:34 (cest)


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

"Ha az igazság az utadban áll, ez azt jelenti, rossz úton jársz."
(Josh Billings)


----------



## naj (2011 Április 5)

Utolsó! )))


----------



## Notmyday (2011 Április 5)

megvan a 20 mégsem tudok tölteni az ebook kategből.. mondjuk máshonnan se


----------



## Notmyday (2011 Április 5)

vki vmi ötlet?


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

13


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## Gyöngyvirágocska (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Gratulálok!Látom te is új vagy!


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

nekem még elég bonyolultnak tűnik ez az egész


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Ákom-bákom berkenye,
szagos húsvét reggele.
Leöntjük a virágot,
visszük már a kalácsot.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Ide figyelj nyuszi pajtás
jöjj be hozzánk egy kicsit,
nyújtsd ide a tapsi füled
súgok bele valamit.
Közeledik...


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Közeledik Húsvét napja,
el ne felejtsd kedvesem, hogy
a piros cukros tojást nagyon,
nagyon szeretem.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Engem is nagyon érdekelnek a dekorációs dolgok


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Csoóri Sándor: Tavaszi bodza-dal
Kányádi Sándor: Somvirággal, kakukkfűvel


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

A feketepapucsos,- nagyon szerették


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Hamarosan itt a szakdolgozat leadásának határideje


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Zilahi Józsefné: Mese-vers az óvodában


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Tervező munka az óvodában-nem volt egészen egyértelmű hogy mire gondol.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Remélem megfelel majd neki.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Próbáltam részletesen kifejteni.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Csak nem fogja visszaküldeni,sokat dolgoztam vele.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Csak tudnám mi baja lehet.


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

Az élet időnként, minden igyekezetünk ellenére


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

egy citromot gördít az utunkba. Ha ez megtörténik két dolgot tehetünk:


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

vagy savanyú képet vágunk hozzá,


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

vagy limonádét készítünk belőle!


----------



## city856 (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

*Fekete Sereg*

Testeden, karodon vérted,
Országod, királyod védted,
Értük hullatod véred,
Félték a nevedet népek.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Fekete láng őrzi tested,
Halottak lábadhoz esnek,
Kezedben országunk sorsa,
Lelkedet szent holló óvja,
és tudja.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Félték nevedet,
Királyok nemesek,
Mátyás hozta el,
A Fekete Sereget.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Ellenség mind hátat fordít,
Királyunk zászlaja hódít,
Serege jóhírét hozzák,
Dicsőség övezi trónját.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Nagyurunk megóvja földünk,
Nem gyászban és vérben fürdünk,
De ha kell meghalunk érte,
A halál életünk része,
és vége.

Félték nevedet,
Királyok nemesek,
Mátyás hozta el,
A Fekete Sereget.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

*Fekete Sereg : Hajszolt vad*

Fáradt vagy, elcsigázott,
Hajszolt vad, megalázott,
Száműzött, kitaszított,
Megátkozott, kiátkozott.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Nincs hited, nem imádkozol,
Lelked üvölt, így elkárhozol,
Senki fia, árvaházból,
Szökött rab vagy a fegyházból.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Mért félsz, még élsz,
Gyáva féreg, lázad a véred

Kelj fel, ébredj, nézz körül, üss vissza,
Kelj fel, ébredj, ez a küzdelem nem tiszta így


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Nincsenek szentek, csak hamis papok,
Mindenki elment, mindenki itt hagyott,
Nincsenek társak, nincs kiben bízhatok,
A megváltó késik, kínomban meghalok.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Legutolsó vagy a sorban,
Vérfarkas a vadonban,
Minden jóság kihalóban,
Anyád halt meg a karodban


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Gyáva féreg, térj már észhez,
Nézz körül, te is így végzed,
Kifosztanak minden szépet,
Sárba tapos ez az élet.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Lehetsz gonosz, lehetsz talpnyaló,
Rohadt spicli, jó alattvaló,
Őrült gyilkos, átkos pusztító,
Állat barbár, megszállott gyógyító.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Nincs kivétel, nincsen szánalom,
Az ima nem segít, késő az irgalom,
Véres tested, égető fájdalom,
Tűzvirág nyílik egy forró hajnalon.

Mért félsz, még élsz,
Gyáva féreg, lázad a véred

Nincsenek szentek, csak hamis papok,
Mindenki elment, mindenki itt hagyott,
Nincsenek társak, nincs kiben bízhatok,
A megváltó késik, kínomban meghalok.


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

*Dream Evil:The chosen ones*

We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood,
We kill for honour
We are the holy ones, our armour stained with blood,
We killed the dragon


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

In glory we return, our destination's end,
We slayed the dragon
No more living in fear it's time to raise our king,
We made it happen, we're the chosen ones


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood,
We kill for honour
We are the holy ones, our armour stained with blood,
We killed the dragon,
We're the chosen ones


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

Riding through thunder and lighting once again,
We slayed the beast, we brought an end
Now we have left the kingdom of the damned,
Heroes of the day, Legends forever

We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood,
We kill for honor
We are the holy ones our armor stained with blood,
We killed the dragon
We're the chosen ones


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

It seems to me like a journey without end,
So many years, too many battles
We've finally arrived, now we're standing at the gates,
Heroes of the day, legends forever


----------



## Baalcain (2011 Április 5)

In glory we return, our destination's end,
We slayed the dragon
No more living in fear it's time to raise our king,
We made it happen we're the chosen ones!

We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood,
We kill for honor
We are the holy ones our armor stained with blood,
We killed the dragon
In glory we return, our destination's end,
We slayed the dragon
No more living in fear, it's time to raise our king,
We made it happen, we're the chosen ones

We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood,
We kill for honour
We are the holy ones, our armour stained with blood,
We killed the dragon


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

*.*

sziasztok jó az oldal!


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

ez a második


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

*-*

3


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

7. "hozzászólás"


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (Wass Albert)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.” (Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(Lőrinc L. László)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“A szerelem a képzelet diadala az értelem felett.” (H. L. Mencken)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ” (Gustave Flaubert)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (Hugh Downs)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (svéd közmondás)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (Honoré De Balzac)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## moni.90 (2011 Április 5)

megvan!!


----------



## sztiker (2011 Április 5)

hello


----------



## sztiker (2011 Április 5)

szép napos az idő


----------



## sztiker (2011 Április 5)

kiss ez cuki


----------



## sztiker (2011 Április 5)

:55:


----------



## sztiker (2011 Április 5)

abcd....


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

írok pár sort ide


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

megjött a pizzafuti


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

vacsorámat hozta.


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

nem találta a kapucsengőt


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

mérgelődött, de adtam neki kis borravalót


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

így kerek lett minden


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

a böngésző valamilyen szavazásra invitál


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

pizzatekercset eszegetek


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

magyaros ízesítésű


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

nagyon finom


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

tele hagymával


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

jön a híradó


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

jön egy palacsinta közben


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

messze még a lefekvés


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

kell az energia


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

jó ötlet ez a fórum


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

nagy segítség


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

mindjárt megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

közben nézem a tévét


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

és sikerült


----------



## Almaborbala (2011 Április 6)

Nagyon fura ez a szabály ahhoz, hogy állandó tag lehessen az ember. :-o


----------



## Almaborbala (2011 Április 6)

Majd még írok, de mostmár megyek alduni.
Jó éjt Mindenkinek!


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

5


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

6


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

7


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

8


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Maló közben az igazi


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

11


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

nagyon


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

12


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

13


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

örülök


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

14


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

,hogy


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

15


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

tagja


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

lehetek


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Hajrá 16


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

e


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

fórumnak


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

*Szőke beszélget egy nénivel a metrón:
- Tudja kedveském, én már 25 éve metrózom.
Mire a szőke:
- Jesszusom! Hát hol tetszett felszállni?*17


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

szeretem


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Csak hogy lehessen mosolyogni is itt a 20 másodperces várakozásban (18)


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

,hogy itt


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

mindíg


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

pezseg


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

az élet


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

gyakran


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Mindig???


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Néha kéne frissítenem is ugye?


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

olvasgatom


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

vendégként is


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

még


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

*"Ne szidd a bacilusokat: sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát"*


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

a kanadai


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Naaaaaaaa


----------



## énazén (2011 Április 6)

Húzzunk bele...


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

rokonaim


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

ajánlották


----------



## szabcsy20 (2011 Április 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Köszi szépen.


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

hát ez tényleg jó


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

és


----------



## szabcsy20 (2011 Április 6)




----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

már nem kell sok


----------



## szabcsy20 (2011 Április 6)

igen


----------



## qlin (2011 Április 6)

köszönök mindent!


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Ha majd állandó tag leszek akkor nagyon érdekelnének a keresztszemes minták


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

keresztszemes rajongo vagyok


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

bár az időm nem túl sok mostanság


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

ja és szeretnék megtanulni horgolni, ebben tud majd valaki segíteni?


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

már csak 2 kell


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Köszi mindenkinek meg van a 20


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Mos meg várom a 48 órát


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Hat ez jo!


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Remelem jol ertettem a leirtekat, es nem torlonek a hozzaszolasaim.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Hat akkor mindent bele.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Vaszindarabokat szeretnek letolteni, illetve megtekinteni.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Valami


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Ezert kell vegigcsinaljam a bejelentkezesi procedurat.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Az ido elegge surget.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Nem minden betu irodik be amire rautok, ezert


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

elnezest kerek az esetleges olvasoktol.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Meg hat ekezeteket sem hasznalok...


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Ez eleg nem szep dolog.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Nem latom a nevem alatt a hazzaszolasok szamat, de azert remelem gyulnek.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

En Erdelybol irok.


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

valamennyi kozom van a francia nyelvhez,


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

magyar -francia szakot vegeztem


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

jot tenne nekm egy kis kanadai dressirozas francia nyelvteruleten


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

biztos sokat hasznalna a nyelvtudasomnak


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Megkaptam az uzeneteim szamat


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Tul is teljesitem egy-kettovel


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## BuzoganyI (2011 Április 6)

Jol elbeszelgettem egyedul.


----------



## Oska. (2011 Április 6)

nekem még hétfő reggel meglett a 20 hozzászólás,és nem elérhető minden tartalom....:S


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Hát én még ilyet...


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

1+1=2 kiss


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

már csak 18...


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok nyomatom a 20at....


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

rosszabb mint a fekvőtámyasz!!!


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Mit meg szenvedek...


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Amugy van Canadában rokonom! Lehet felveszem vele a kapcsolatot, hogy mi van már???


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Van itt valaki? vagy csak magamnak írogatok?


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

*Köszi*

Nagyon jó!


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

hoppá! meg van lassan a 10... :d


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

*valaki - Szia ; )*

valaki - Szia ; )



mricsy írta:


> Van itt valaki? vagy csak magamnak írogatok?


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

nah ez itt egy gyors


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

*lassan a 10 -*

hol látod?




mricsy írta:


> hoppá! meg van lassan a 10... :d


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Itt meg várni kell 20 másodpercet! nah milyen okos leszek már!!!  tic-tac


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

gyors válasz


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

nah dumálgassunk csak egy kicsit...


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

tudnám, ki találta ki ezt a szabályt - 20 üzi - OMG


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

rendben : )))))))) 
gyorsabban telnek a 20 mp-ek : )


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

verseny a 20-ig???


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

Marc Anthony My Baby YOU
lalala-LOVE it/him 
: )


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

nem ér!
TE elönyben vagy,
hisz elöbb kezdted 
: )


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

"csak ha utolérsz!"
Nna, honnan van? 
ki mondta?


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

Lemaradtál, kedves?!
Hol vagy?
csak saját monologomat látom


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

a neved alatt van 9 óránál...  
üzenet: 14


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

oh, hát tudokén 20 üzit küldeni - tudnám mire/kinek jó ez...


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

oh,
akkor bele kell húzzak,
12.


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

hahahaha!
jó játék a hójáték
lalala


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

hát egy kicsit szerintem lassú a Canadai szerver...  Én is nehezen találom meg miket írsz


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

14
azaz
14


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

15
tehát vagyok
15


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

te melyik serveren vagy?
segíts gyorsulnom : )


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Te figyelj már neked vagy háromszor van 13... :d így nehéz lesz elérni a 20at


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

17
tehát
17


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

nah látom felpörögtél


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

Lehagylak mricsy!
gyeregyereGYERE
: )))


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Tudom is én hol vagyok! itt ülök a konyhában... :d


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

18
méghogy az én serverem lassú?
lalala


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

19
tehát
19
mindjárt
I'll WIN


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

nyomatom a 20 témát amit nem értek, hogy kinek jó de nekem biztos nem!


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

20
gyöztem!


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

ne kapkodd el...


----------



## mricsy (2011 Április 6)

Gratulálok és jó időtöltést Canadában!!!


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

felpörögtem hahahaha
végre lekoppant mit kell tennem!
: )
Köszi a játékot,
igazán izgalmas csata volt!
lalala
További kellemes-napos-nyugodt napot neked kedves mricsy


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

oh, én nem canadában...
csak odatévedtem, mer' ott találtam érdekeset
: )
milyen az idö a konyhaablakodból?


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

mitne?!
hisz GYÖZTEM!
: ))))))))
veszek lottót!


----------



## usart (2011 Április 6)

Köszi : )


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

sziasztok mi van a konyhaablakban?


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

gyúrok a 20-ra


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

hol van az oldalon lottó?


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

megy a négyes


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

vonalszakadás van ?


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

meg kell dolgozni


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

hogy az oldalra


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

bejussak


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

hiába aki akar


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

valaki valamit


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

ha nem tesz érte


----------



## Clarszi (2011 Április 6)

*Üdvözlet*

 Üdvözletem minden Kedves CanadaHun Fórum Tagnak!

Clarszi


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

keresem a shakles-t karaokeban


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

Whitney Houston-I have nothing


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

Alexandra Burk - Haleluja


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

voltam e-missio koncerten jó volt


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

jo bulik


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

a gitáros a fiamgitártanára


----------



## Clarszi (2011 Április 6)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!

Táska varrás és pachwork témában várok segítséget, tanácsokat! Teljesen kezdő vagyok, még csak megfigyelem mások mestermunkáit!


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

fiam gitár tanára


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

ez a hülye billentyűzet akad


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

ja belefolyt a sör a múltkor


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

az egér meg elbújt az asztal alá


----------



## Vilu66 (2011 Április 6)

Köszönöm a tagságot !


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

ydsfb


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

ahb


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

srths


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

ehgwaeg


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

agvbaer


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

gwg


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

I love coffe


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

jeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

*hali*

gdfdsg


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

hrhrfg


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

izttgtz


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

werfdec


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

zzhngbff


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

plokjjjuk


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

zhgggtbb


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

werfgggbh


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

pélokkki


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

vcfggggbnh


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

rfgbhnjm


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

fffgbhhnjm


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

gfdgdgdgdgdgd


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

asdddcfvg


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

hhnhhjgjgj


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

sdsdsdsdsdsd


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

ioioioioioioo


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

kjkjkjkjkjkj


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

nmnmnmnmnm


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

trtrtrtrtrtrtr


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

tátátátááááááááá


----------



## Thomass36 (2011 Április 6)

tátárátátátátá


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 6)

Az én kutyám is rossz, Zeno-nak hívják egy kis német vizsla, 3 hónapos. A papucsomat már egy hónapja keresem de nem találom.


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 6)

dfhgdd


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 6)

Nekem nem tudom mennyi van még hátra


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 6)

Két öreg vadász sétál a tóparton sörétes puskával. Arra repül a sárkányrepülős az egyik öreg vadász fölfigyel rá és rálő. Megkérdi a másiktól:
-Te ez milyen madár volt?
Erre a másik:
-Nem tudom de az embert elengedte.
(hahahahahahahaha)


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 6)

Két szűzhártya megy a sivatagban: az egyik:
-Merre megyünk?
A másik:
-Majd csak kilyukadunk valahol!


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

ma


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

nem


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

volt


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

valami


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

jó


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

napom


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

a


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

fejem


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

is


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

fáj


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

De


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

az


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

élet


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

gyönyörű


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

Macska


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

a


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

kedvenc


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

állatom


----------



## vani099 (2011 Április 6)

abc


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Helo mindennki!


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Mizujs?


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Mindenki alszik?


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

hahóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

merre vanitt valaki?


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Unom itt magam


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

namégegyszer


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

8


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

7


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

6


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

5


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

4


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

3


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

2


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

1


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Na lehet,hogy bent vagyok?


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Habe nun ach! Philosophie
Juristerei und Medizin
leider auch Theologie
Durchaus studiert mit heißem Bemühn.
Da steh ich nun ich armer Tor!
Und bin so klug als wie zuvor;"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Minden mi van e bús világon, álomnak tűnő furcsa álom."

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"MInden mi van e bús világon, álomnak tűnő furcsa álom."

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Ha zöld vagy izeg-mozog, biológia.
Ha bűzlik, kémia.
Ha nem működik, fizika.
Ha érthetetlen, matematika."

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

helo


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

Jó éjszakát!

Ne félj az elalvástól,
mert amire sokszor 
oly elborzadva gondolsz, nem más
mint álmaid elcsöndesült örökkévalósága
és új sejtszövetbe épülése tested egykor volt molekuláinak.

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

„ Van aki füvezik, van aki fázik. ”


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"What' the buzz? Tell me what's a-happening?"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## boribaba (2011 Április 6)

**

udv mindenkinek


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Kérek tíz deka sonkát és ugyanannyi szalámit'

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20igenezegyhexameter


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Vajon ki találta ki a káromkodásokat?


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Boldogtalan én! Ki számhoz nem bírom emelni szívemet!"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Utálom, amikor valaki megkérdezi, hogy mennyi az idő, és közben a csuklójára mutat. Én tudom, hogy hol hordom az órám! Vajon ő mit szólna, ha a farkamra mutatnék, amikor megkérdezem, hogy hol a WC?


----------



## boribaba (2011 Április 6)

**

Csak menjunk, mendegeljunk a semmi osvenyen es addig menjunk sehova, mig oda nem erunk...:..:


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Közeleg a tél"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## korbin666 (2011 Április 6)

Köszönöm szépen.

Kösz!

Köszi.

Köszönöm.

Köszike.

Nagyon Köszönöm.

Köszönöm a feltöltést.10.

Köszönöm.11.

Köszönöm.12.

Köszönöm szépen!

Köszönöm.14.

Köszi.15.

Köszi.16.

Köszönöm.17.

Köszönöm szépen.18.

Köszi.19.

Köszi szépen.20!!!!!!

Jó estét mindenkinek.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"In my younger and more vulnerable years my father gave me some advice that I've been turning over in my mind ever since. "Whenever you feel like critizing any one" he told me "just remember all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had.""

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20bullshit


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Itt az írás forgassátok,
érett ésszel, józanon
s benne feltalálhatjátok
mit tanít bölcs Salamon;"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20nemnemunatkozom


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Felgerjedt szittya vérem
Felgerjedt szittya vérem
S rászóltam Törpe-fejűre:

Hát maga megbolondult
Hát maga megbolondult
Hogy mindent kétszer mond, kétszer mond?"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20karinthyrulez


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"(...)Döbbenet által a szív ere fagy(...)"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20szégyengyalázatdeebőlcsakennyittudokdeezlegalábbhexameter


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Tudom, hogy isten én vagyok, mert ha hozzá imádkozom, én hallom az imát.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat
Hiába hát a bánat.
Légy ami lennél:férfi.
A fű kinő utánad."

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20dalbanjobb


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Töltsünk tiszta vizet a nyílt kártyákba.


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Többet ésszel, mint erővel! Először FORMAT és csak utána fűrészelj!


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Well you wonder why I alays dress in black
Why you never see bright colors on my back"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20dalbanjobb


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Tetszik, hogy karcsú a derekam, izmos a karom és egyáltalán, sportos a külsőm. Csak az nem tetszik, hogy mindezt zsírpárna takarja el.


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

A természetben nincs rút, csak a jellem;
De bármilyen szép: rút, aki galád.
Az erény - szép; míg, a szépség, ha olcsó
Jellem köntöse: csak festett koporsó.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"How about a magic trick? I'm gonna make this pencil disappear."

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20pisiszünet


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Mert hol te vagy, ott a világ maga.


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

A nyomorultnak nincs más vígasza,
Csak a remény.


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Az élet egy félkegyelmű meséje.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Békével, Kent ne jöjj
a sárkány és haragja közé"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20énistudokshakespearet


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Biztosan tudom, hogy a bánat az élet ellensége.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"The tune will come to you at last
When all is one and one is all,
To be a rock and not to roll"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20dalbanjobb


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Nincs a világon se jó, se rossz: gondolkozás teszi azzá.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Erre biztosan illik a mondás: rosszul szabták, de jól megvarrták!"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20gogol


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Tudjuk, mik vagyunk, de nem tudjuk ám, mivé lehetünk.


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Jobbat keresve gyakran jót veszítünk.


----------



## campanile (2011 Április 6)

"Végem van, mint a botnak"

#randomidézethogymeglegyena20családiörökség


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

20


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

18


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

19


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

16


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

17


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

14


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

olond a szerelmes, oly fövő agyú 
S ábrázó képzetű, hogy olyat is lát, 
Mit józan ész felfogni képtelen.


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

15


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

olond a szerelmes, oly fövő agyú 
S ábrázó képzetű, hogy olyat is lát, 
Mit józan ész felfogni képtelen.


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

fobe! hogy te milyen költői vagy!


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

12


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

13


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

11


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

8


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

9


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

6


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

7


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

4


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

5


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

2


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

3


----------



## FlóraMáté (2011 Április 6)

1


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

3


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

bár ez olyan olcsó,de 4


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

5


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

e e f g g f e d


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

c c d e e g g


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Ja, hogy ez csak így megy?


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

8


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Ez a harmadik hozzászólásom!


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

Üdv Lelio1112!


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Szia simenszky, mi járatban?


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

agykontrollos dolgok érdekelnek!


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

és Te?


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Elég vicces, de ha ez kell nekik...


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

13


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Tényleg érdekelnek, vagy csak a hozzászólásaid számát akarod növelni?


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

néha értelmetlen utat kell járni...


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

érdekelnek,de még nem látok mindent...


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Úgy veszem észre, hogy a letöltéshez öt hozzászólás is elég, úgyhogy búcsúzom. További jó írogatást!


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

20 kell hozzá...


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

minden jót!


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

18


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

majdnem...


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

most van meg a húsz!


----------



## simenszky (2011 Április 6)

21


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

De nekem még tíz sincs, és ebben a pillanatban már töltök!


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

De most már tényleg megyek.


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

Sokan vannak


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

Írhatsz - majdnem - akár mit


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

Jó hogy van ez a topik.


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

Menetrendszerűen...


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

küldhetők ...


----------



## turoist (2011 Április 6)

...az üzenetek


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

ez az első


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

Jó ez az oldal,


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

majd megtanulok


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

eligazodni


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

nem süt a nap


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

január


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

február


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

itt a nyár


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

kilenc


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

tíz


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

na akkor folyamatosan mondom hogy mihez kell a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

könyveket keresek


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

és remélem megtalálom a megfelelőt


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

köhöm...


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

hangpróba


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

1, 2


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

3, 4


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

hát nekem még 12XD


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

de a cél érdekében megéri


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

megvan a 10. is


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

go Hamilton go McLaren


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

gyros sültkrumplival


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

és persze csípősen


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

mellé egy jó hideg sör


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

na meg is éheztem


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

5 mp és robban a bomba XDDD


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

4


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

3


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

2


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

1 Bummmmm


----------



## slowman (2011 Április 7)

és még éééélüüüünk


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

18


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

17


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

16


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

15


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

14


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

13


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

12


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

11


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

10


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

9


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

8


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

7


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

6


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

5


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

4


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

3


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

2


----------



## Pipikee (2011 Április 7)

:11:://:


----------



## lillatoth (2011 Április 7)

Szia! Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## pato17 (2011 Április 7)

hello


----------



## frulo (2011 Április 7)

köszi


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

1 abc


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

*Köszönöm*

köszi a segítséget


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

2 bca


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

1 qwe


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

3 cba


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

2 rtz


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

4 bbac


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

3 uio


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

4 pőú


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

5 asd


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

6 fgh


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

7 jkl


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

8 éáá


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

9 yxc


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

10 vbn


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

11 mnb


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

5 cckx


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

12 vcx


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

6


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

7 xxz


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

13 asd


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

8 lalala


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

14 fgh


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

15 kjl


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

9 ttzs


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

16 ooo


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

17 - még 2


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

18 még 1


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

10


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

11 kklk


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

19 +0


----------



## CattiBrie666 (2011 Április 7)

és 1 ráadás


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

12


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

13 gépház


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

14 termosz


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

15


----------



## Felagund (2011 Április 7)

Furcsa ez a hozzászólásosdi...


----------



## Felagund (2011 Április 7)

Érdekes beírásokkal találkozik az ember...


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

16


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

17


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

annyia elegem van h az hihetetlen dobja fel a talpat aki ezt a baszott oldalt csinalta


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

18


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

19


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

20


----------



## Gabo515 (2011 Április 7)

21


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

*a*

b


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

c


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

d


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

e


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

g


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

h


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

l


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

époi


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

gd


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

asdfghjk


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

gdhs


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

22222


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

erzstj


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

ertzuio


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

mhgdmgd


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

mfhmgdhc


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

nssbn


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

mhjtd


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

mfrmdkjjjjj


----------



## kicsidia1994 (2011 Április 7)

jrje


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

a cicám nagyon barátságos


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

hogyan lehet köszönetet nyilvánítani?


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

van valakinek használható ötlete, hogy gyereknek hogyan magyarázzuk az órát hogy megértse?


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Nem értem mitöl lessz jobb ha 20 beírás kell


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

passz


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Köszönöm gombot megkell nyomni talán


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

négy


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

abc


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

qwerty


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

kezdek kifogyni az 5 letekből


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Tanulságos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A farmon megbetegszik egy ló. Az állatorvos azt mondja a parasztnak:
- Beadtam neki egy gyógyszert, de ha 3 nap múlva sem gyógyul meg,
akkor agyon kell lőni.
A disznó, aki mindent hallott, mondja a lónak:
- Kelj fel !
De a ló túl elcsigázott ehhez. Második nap a disznó újra azt mondja:
- Kelj fel gyorsan ! Baj lesz!
De a ló még mindig túl fáradtnak érzi magát. Harmadik nap a disznó
megint azt mondja:
- Kelj fel, mert ha nem, agyon fognak lőni !
Végre egy utolsó erőfeszítéssel a ló föláll. A paraszt látja és
örömmel mondja a családnak:
- Ezt megünnepeljük - disznót vágunk !

Tanulság: Mindig foglalkozz a saját dolgoddal és fogd be! )


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

- Mi a különbség az izgalom és a stressz között?
- Izgalom az, ha a feleséged terhes, stressz az, ha a titkárnõd!


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Mászkál egy ember az utcán. Meglát egy nõt, aki a kutyáját sétáltatja. Odamegy hozzá és felteszi ezt a kérdést:
- Megsimogathatom a szõrét?
- Igen. - vágja rá a nõ.
- És a kutyáét?


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

A tanitó néni kérdezi az iskolában a gyerekeket:
- Mi az, négy lába van, barna és az erdõben él?
- Medve! - kiabálják a gyerekek.
- Jó a gondolat - mondja a tanitó néni -, de lehetne õzike is!
A tanító néni folytatja:
- Mi az, zöld, fûben van és ugrik?
- Béka! - kiabálják a gyerekek.
- Jó a gondolat - mondja a tanító néni -, de lehetne szöcske is!
Ekkor Jancsika megkérdezi a tanító nénit:
- Mi az, amit a tanító néni a szájába vesz, akkor nagy és kemény, s mikor kiveszi, kicsi és puha?
A tanító néni hatalmas pofont kever le Jancsikának, de az csak folytatja:
- Jó a gondolat, de lehetne rágógumi is!


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Két óvodás beszélget:
- Van barátnõd?
- Van.
- Hány éves?
- 4. De a teste mint egy hatévesé.


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Két szomszéd beszélget:
- Képzeld, ma megböktem a húgodat!
- Facebookon???
- Mi az a Facebook?


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Két óvodás beszélget:
- Tavaty van.
- Mi???
- Tavaty van!!!!
- Nem éjtem!
- Batynak a matykák!!!
- Ja! Tavaty van!


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Meghal az öreg plébános, az utódja egy fiatal pap. Vasárnap gyóntat:
- Vétkeztem atyám, megcsaltam a férjemet.
- Tíz Miatyánk.
- Vétkeztem atyám, paráználkodtam.
- Tíz Miatyánk.
- Vétkeztem atyám, leszoptam egy férfit.
Elakad a pap, erre nincs felkészítve. Kiszól az öreg sekrestyésnek:
- János bácsi, az öreg plébános mit adott egy szopásért?
- Általában csak egy ötszázast, de én azzal is elégedett voltam!


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Nászéjszakán:
- Drágám - mondja az új feleség a szex után -, bevallom én már voltam férfival.
- Én is. - válaszol neki a férj.


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

Szex után:
- Nekem még nem volt jó! - mondja az asszonyka a párjának.
- Sajnálom drágám, neked is ugyanannyi idõd volt rá...


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

- Mi a különbség a 8 éves, a 18 éves és a 28 éves lány között?
- A 8 évest hazaviszed, lefekteted, mesét mondasz neki. A 18 évest
hazaviszed, mondasz neki mesét és lefekteted. A 28 évesnél már nincs mese!


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

A tanítónéni kérdi Mórickát:
- Móricka, van házid?
- Van. Öntsek?


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

- Apu...anyu felakasztotta magát a padláson!!!
- Gyere kisfiam, segítsünk rajta..
Felérnek, apa nem látja anyát...
-Április bolondja, a pincében akasztotta fel magát.


----------



## arnyek1000 (2011 Április 7)

na így ni kicsit tartalmasabbnak tűnt mint abc df meg ilyeneket írkálni


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

betűjáték: 
Bolondos Bandi Bement a Boltba Bekente Bajuszát Büdös Bagóval.


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

nyelvtörő:
egy kupac kopasz kukac. minél gyorsabban mondod annál nehezebb


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

ismét egy nyelvtörő: 
nem minden fajta szarka farka tarka, csak a tarka farkú szarka farka tarka


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

nyelvtörő:
egy meggy mag meg még egy meggy mag. gyorsan idétlenül hangzik


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

Móricka kapott egy kiskutyát. Nem tudta, hogy nevezze el. Elment a vásárba. Hallotta:
-Tököt vegyenek, tököt vegyenek. 
Móricka haza ment. Elnevezte a kutyáját töknek. Másnap kapott egy házat. Nem tudta, hogy nevezze el. Elment a vásárba. Hallotta:
- Bugyit vegyenek, bugyit vegyenek.
Móricka hazament. Elnevezte a házát bugyinak. Másnap jöttek a vendégek. Móricka mondta:
- Nyugodtan jöjjenek be a bugyimba, nem harap a tököm.


----------



## zsu03_05 (2011 Április 7)

Egy szög miatt

Egy szög miatt a patkó elveszett. A patkó miatt a ló elveszett. A ló miatt a lovas elveszett. A lovas miatt a csata elveszett. A csata miatt az ország elveszett. Máskor verd be jól a patkószeget.


----------



## Tündi66 (2011 Április 7)

Köszönet mert most írom a 20. hozzászólást, remélem most már engedi a rendszer, hogy tölthessek le könyveket.


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

szerintem meg igen?!


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Egyek meggyet, meg még egyet?


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

nagyon hasznos dolgok vannak a fórumon


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

nagyon jóóóó


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

aaaa


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

- Hogy hívják Albert Einstein torz testvérét?
- Frank Einstein.


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

- Felháborító, micsoda vendéglő ez! Pincér, azonnal hozza ide a panaszkönyvet!
- Igen, uram. Hanyadik kötetet parancsolja?


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Egy focista panaszkodik egy szurkolónak:
- Képzelje, 8 hónapja nem kapunk fizetést! 
Mire a szurkoló: 
- Én meg már 20 éve nem láttam focit.


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Éjszaka az országúton a rendőr leállítja a cikkcakkban közlekedő autót.
- Uram, kérem a vezetői engedélyét!
- Tessék.
- Most pedig szálljon ki! Alkoholpróba.
- Na ne mondja, biztos úr! És melyik kocsmánál kezdjük?


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

1


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

millió


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Balaton


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Robog egy 125-ös Polski Fiat:
- Apa, apa! Mi ez a magas fal mellettünk?
- Az a járdaszegély, fiam.


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

*Első hozzászólás*

Igyekszem, hogy meglegyen a húsz.


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Elmegy egy 150 kg-os nő a nőgyógyászhoz. Felül a vizsgálószékbe. Az
orvos egy ideig csak néz előre, időnként pislog, majd megszólal:
- Hölgyem, legalább fingjon már egyet, hogy legyen kiindulási alapom!


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

*Egészségügyi világnap*

Ma egészségügyi világnap volt.


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

hajrá


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

megvan


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

*Űrhajózás*

Április 12. Űrhajózás napja.


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

abcd


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

efgh


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

ijkl


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

mnop


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

qrst


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

uvwx


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

yz


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

123


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

456


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

789


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

1011


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

1213


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

Miért kell ezt csinálni?


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

Nem látom az értelmét.


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

Még 3


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

Még 2


----------



## klari517 (2011 Április 7)

Ez a huszadik.


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 7)

Még kell 1 pár


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Ó nemes család fia hallgass rám.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

A tizedik napon a Ratna-Rend Vérivó istensége jelenik meg.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Neve Ratna-Heruka, színe sárga, háromarcú, hat keze van és négy erős lába.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Jobb arca fehér, a bal vörös, a középső sötétsárga.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Lángok veszik körül.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Ratna Krotishaurima Anya öleli át, kinek jobbja nyakát karolja, balja vérrel teli edényt tart kínálva, ezek agyad déli negyedéből lépnek elő, és rád sugároznak.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Ne félj. Ne rettegj. Ne hagyd magad befolyásolni.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Ismerd fel tudatod testet öltéseit.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Mivel azok Védőistenségeid, ne ijedj meg tőlük.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

A valóságban azok az Atya-Anya Ratnasambhava Bhagavan.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Higgyél bennük.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Őket felismerni és szabadulást nyerni- egy.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Mivel azok egy nevükön szólíttattak, és felismertettek, a velük való egyesülés áltat a Buddhaság elérhető.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Ha azonban a szemtől-szembe-ültetés eredménytelen, és rossz hajlamok hatalma következtében félelem lépnek fel, ha azokat mint Védőistenségeket fel nem ismerik, és előlük elmenekülnek; a 14. napon a Lótusz-rend Vérivói jelennek meg az elhalt fogadására.


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Tibeti halottaskönyv


----------



## Hancs (2011 Április 7)

Tizedik és tizenegyedik nap.


----------



## MovieGirl (2011 Április 8)

köszi


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

*köszöntök mindenkit*

Nem vagyok kanadai, Nagyváradon élek, remélem ez nem gond.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

*Reggel van*

Itt most felhős napos idő van, és reggel, negyed tíz.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

*Munkahely*

A munkahelyemen vagyok, onnan internezek.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

*ti is?*

Tettem a tűzre, ugyanis itt még mindig fával fűtünk.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

odahaza viszont van központi fűtés.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

Végre kitavaszodott! Már nagyon vártam.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

*Ki szereti áprilist?*

Az április a kedvenc hónapom.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

Az idén ünnepli az élesdi labdarúgás fennállásának 90. évét.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

Az évforduló méltó megünneplése érdekében a Pro Sebe-Körös Völgy Egyesület és a Castrum Egyesület bemutatja Karbunár György az Élesdi ifjak című könyvét


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

A könyvbemutatót április 9-én 17 órától az élesdi polgármesteri hivatal nagytermében tartják.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

Bambuc ördög táncjátékot a Nagyváradi Állami Filharmónia termében mutatják be


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

A gyermek szemével nézve mutatják be azt, hogy milyen is a pokol, amit leginkább az jellemez, hogy az állandó rendrakás ellenére rendetlenég van


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

A népzenét, néptáncot ugyanakkor párbeszédek is tarkítják ott, ahol a beszéd lendíti tovább a cselekményt tette hozzá


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

A táncjáték udvarhelyszéki, sóvidéki zenékre és táncokra épül, és a két világot, azaz a pokol mellett a mi világunkat is megjelenti


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

És a a mese vége mi más lehetne, minthogy győz a jó, és az ördögkirálynak nevelt leányt elnyeri főhös


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

A befejezés mégsem ennyire egyértelmű: látjuk a darab elején elalvó kisfiú ébredését, akinek „álombeli” kalandjai bizonyságául ott a mellényén a rózsa...


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

Első alkalommal, de hagyományteremtő szándékkal szervez disznótoros mulatságot Köröstárkányban az RMDSZ helyi szervezete.


----------



## alfahold (2011 Április 8)

Wolf Kati első, pillanatok alatt slágerré vált dalával indul az idei Eurovíziós Dalfesztiválon


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello10


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello11


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello12


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello13


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello14


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello15


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello16


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello17


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello18


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello19


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello20


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 8)

üdv


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 8)

1


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Üdv*

Szia mindenkinek!

Nos, ez nem volt egy könnyű menet! Többször is próbálkoztam, mire regisztrálni tudtam, de szerintem megéri, mert csodás filmek és egyebek vannak az oldalon.

Köszi a feltöltőknek!kiss


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Kedvenc film*

Huh, ilyen elég sok van. Igazából úgy gondolom, hogy kedvenc film az, amit milliószor is képes vagyok megnézni, és mégsem unom.

Tetszett a _Díva_; az _Ébredj velünk_; favorit az _Értelem és érzelem_; a _Jane Eyre_; és minden, amiben _Queen Latifah_ szerepel!


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Kedvenc sorozat*

Ezen viszont nem kell sokat töprengenem.

_Queer as folk - Fiúk a klubból_

_Lovely complex_ - Ez egy anime, de imádom

_Brothers and sisters - Testvérek_

_Döglött akták; Sue Thomas FBI_


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Kedvenc könyv*

_J. R. Ward - Fekete tőr testvériség sorozat_, ebből is az Életre keltett szerető és a Halhatatlan szerető a favorit.

_A neveletlen hercegnő naplója sorozat
_

_J. K. Rowling - Harry Potter sorozat_
\\m/


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Kedvenc színész(ek)*

Colin Firth
Johnny Depp


----------



## ikrek84 (2011 Április 8)

Nagyszerű ez az oldal végre rá szántam magam a regisztációra sok mindent meg lehet itt találni.


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Abc


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Def


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

ghi


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

jkl


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

mno


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

pqr


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

stu


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

vw


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

xyz


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök,hogy ráleltem erre a fórumra! Most vettem egy Kindle 3-t és látom itt nagyon sok segítséget fogok kapni hozzá!
Köszönöm!


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Még annyira nem vagyok tisztában a cucc működésével mert tegnap jött de majd belejövök!


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Nagyon tetszik, a kislányomnak lesz a szülinapjára mert imád olvasni de előtte én szeretném jól kezelni,hogy át tudjam adni a tudást!


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok! Budapesten élek és van két gyönyörű gyermekem.


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

KINDLE 3 wifi. Gyönyörű a cucc majd veszek hozzá szép bőrburkolatot is!


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

123


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

456


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

kiss789


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

10-11


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

12-13


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

14-15


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

aeiou


----------



## szabokareszka (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok! MOst indulásra megvan az első 20 üzenet de akésőbbiekben biztosan sokkal több lesz! Köszi mégegyszer mindent! Szép napot mindenkinek! Most Budapesten 14 fok körül van, süt a nap de borzasztóan fúj a szél is! Nyugodt hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

**

"Oly gyorsan száll az életünk, mint egy felvonás, és nincs több ráadás.
Mégis arról szól a költemény, míg élsz, ne add fel, van remény!"

/Mesevilág/


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Qaf*

"Üdvözlök mindenkit a 73. Oscar-díj áta... Opsz, ez nem az!"

"Ha Dwain lesz a király, ő lesz az, akihez mindenki mást mérnek. Én csak tudom, magam mértem meg. Jó. Következő versenyzőnk a fiatalokat szereti. Kedvenc szórakozása a lekezelés. Különleges képessége az emberek szorongatása."

"Egy kis figyelmet kérek, fiúk és fiúk. A következő versenyző imádja a Pidúr pandúrokat, a margaritát, és az idősebb pasikat, akik átnéznek rajta."

:0:


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Hp*

"Az emberek könnyebben bocsátanak meg annak, aki téved, mint annak, akinek igaza van."


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*9*

"Ne féljetek, veletek vagyok minden nap, a világ végéig."


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*10*

Ezeket néztem mostanában:

A Föld inváziója-Csata: Los Angeles; Álomháború; Ébredj velünk; Díva; Tökéletes bűnözők; Lovely complex; Latter days; A rítus; Anyát a Marsra; Rango; Arthur és a villangók 1-2-3; Kellékfeleség; A negyedik; Viharsziget; A félszemű; A király beszéde; Fekete hattyú; Rockhajó; A sas; Winters bone; Eredet; A fa


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*Hm*

Csak legyen már meg a 20!


:444:


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*...*

Xd


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*nn*

Sp


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*14*

Egy hét múlva lesz 14...


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*15*

"Kevés vagy, Ádám, nálam van az alma. Mit ér a kígyód, ha nulla a hatalma?"

/Oláh Ibolya - Baby/


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*16*

"Az élet csak egy álom, útban a halál felé."


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*17*

Köszi a lehetőséget, hogy ide írhatunk. Még mindig nem egészen értem, hogy miért van ez a korlátozás, de az adminok biztos tudják


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*18*

"Azt akarja, hogy csináljam meg a rántottáját? Akkor hozza ide a tojásait!"

/Saját/


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*19*

Utolsó előtti... Most írnom kellene valami mély értelmű dolgot, de az már fentebb megvolt


----------



## ValerinLanz (2011 Április 8)

*20*

Jeeee 

Köszi mindenkinekkiss


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Kettő meg kettő egyenlő néggyel. Cukrot teszek a kávémba és édes lesz az íze. A nap felkel, mert a föld forog. Ezek a dolgok gyönyörűek nekem. Vannak titkok, amiket sosem fogok megérteni, de bárhova nézek, látom a bizonyítékot, hogy minden okozatnak megvan a megfelelő oka, még ha nem is látom. / Dr. Csont/


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Csak egy bolond keresi a saját pusztulását.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Senki sem tud olyan nagyot ütni, mint az élet.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Az irracionalitás elfogadása minden kapcsolat alapja.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Az emberek a nagyobb hazugságokat jobban elhiszik, mint a kicsiket. És ha elég gyakran ismételjük őket, az emberek előbb-utóbb hinni fognak bennük.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Minden, amit az ember alkot, magában hordozza saját pusztulásának magvait


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Az alvás nem olyan, mint az evés, de azért örök második.
 Garfield és barátai c. film


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Sose becsüld alá az emberi hülyeség hatalmát!
 Blöff c. film


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Valahol mindenkinek van gyenge pontja. Pandorának például az a fránya doboz volt a gyengéje, szegény trójaiak pedig rossz lóra tettek.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Nem szeretem a hétfőket, de sajnos hetente találkozom velük.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Az idő illúzió. Az ebédidő kétszeresen az.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Az influenza gyógyulásának ideje gyógyszerrel egy hét, gyógyszer nélkül hét nap.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Egy nő idegeit csak a csokoládé tudja megnyugtatni, és abból is egy mázsa kell.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Soha ne bízd az életedet lerágott körmű biztonsági emberre.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Kizárólag abban a kocsiban szeretek aludni, amit magam vezetek.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Neked, mint kívülállónak mi a véleményed az intelligenciáról?


----------



## Barnabázsia (2011 Április 8)

1


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

A túl sok munkával járó élet elhasználja a testet, a túl kevés erőfeszítést igénylő feléli a lelket.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

A tábori pap hátrahőkölt, amikor meglátta a halálraítéltet néhány perccel a kivégzés előtt a katonai ügyészség fogházának egyik cellájában.
Ilyent még nem látott a világ!
Ott ül a halálraítélt talpig frakkban! Kissé részeg is, ezenfelül egy fehér virágot hord a gomblyukában, és vastag havanna szivart füstöl, miközben bóbiskoló szemmel fütyörészik.
Ez egy furcsa halálraítélt!


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

- Mi lesz vele? - kérdezte aggódva Berlac. - Meghal?
- Sajnos reménytelen az állapota... Életben marad a szerencsétlen.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Uram! A késemért jöttem!
– Hol hagyta?
– Valami matrózban.
– Milyen kés volt?
– Acél. Keskeny penge, kissé hajlott. Nem látta?
– Várjunk... Csak lassan, kérem... Milyen volt a nyele?
– Kagyló.
– Hány részből?
– Egy darabból készült.
– Akkor nincs baj. Megvan a kés!
– Hol?
– A hátamban.
– Köszönöm...


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

A suhi
_(Fülig Jimmy oktatja a herceget)_
– Az a harcoló fél van előnyben, aki magához ragadja a kezdeményezést.– És egy söröskancsót vagy széklábat. Aztán durr bele!– Az mi?– Olyasmi, mint a suhi, csak később gyógyul, és a sértett munkabírását erősen csökkenti...


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Őfelségem, I-ső Fülig Jimmy naplója

Van itt egy 8-adik Hendrik, asz mindég a hóhérnál tartott válópert. Igazán elvesztették érte fejüket a nők.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

A tizennégy karátos autó

Európában minden orosz gyanús, ha nem herceg.
A tábornok elhúzta ujjait a homloka előtt, hogy népiesen jelezzen egy szomorú elmegyógyászati diagnózist.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

– Ez az áthúzott "P" a jelzőtáblán azt jelenti, hogy itt tilos megállni!
– De uraim, én csak vezetni tudok, a képrejtvényekhez nem értek!


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Piszkos Fred közbelép

De majd jön Sztrovacsek, az én brutális barátom, néhány elsőrangú pofonnal, és akkor csend lesz...


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

- Hol voltam ennyi ideig, hogy nem látott? _(Wágner úr)_


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Az elátkozott part

Munka után édes a menekülés.


----------



## Barnabázsia (2011 Április 8)

üdv


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Három testőr Afrikában

Négy különböző nemzetiség képviselője volt az asztalnál: egy amerikai gyalogos, egy francia őrvezető, egy angol géppuskás és egy orosz hússaláta.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

* fejetlensége I. Fülig Jimmy Levele* Királyi ő arkangyalságának St. Gabriello Y'Lynzero El Tarnopólo Ó-Katinai főherceginek és trónöröklőnek, abból az alkalmatlanságból, hogy világra születésének mostmár semmi akadálya, ami ikaszán örvenetes minden alávaloi szivnek.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Tekintetes Felsék! Köszöntöm Felsékes Főherceg urban királyi apja szemefényit és a királyi anyja mindenit! Továbbá vagyunk bátor tiszteletel alulirottak. Mert ezen fenkölt dátumon nem csak én vagyok eogyütt, hanem mindazok tisztelettel, akiket illet éspedig: a hasonnevü Piszok Alfréd kapitány (asz jol kitolt velem), Vanekné Edu Árt (esz valami hüje!), ez a Tusko Hopkins, akinek semmi gyerekszobája se volt, és ötödiknek, de nem utolsó, hanem legutolsó sorban esz a trémences Wágner ur nevü Sorhajóbicskás, akit már igaszán minden hajózó vállalat régen a b-vel jelölt alkohol-listára helyeszet.


----------



## Barnabázsia (2011 Április 8)

üzenetem6


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

A család szeretve tisztelt, számos töpp tagja, pillanatnyi fenforgás miatt, becses ittlét mellőzésbe kénytelen, mert valamennyi matrósz, kit az élet forgataga sodor magával a komoly vándorélet bizonytalanságába és bojongva és kóborolva... Szóval esztet mit himeszem?


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

A többi csirkefogót bezárták. ... De én aszért nem irigylek semmit atyja ővőlegénységétől. Magától irigylem asz összes mindkét nagynénjét.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Bár kölcsönadna egyet belőlük, jövő élet elsejéig. Eszt még tőlem senki se hallotta. És Lincer urat is megkérem, hogy a hallottakról vagy jót, vagy semmit. De ennek is én vatyok az oka. Mer van az a közmondás, hogy ki mint vet. Arattam tisztelettel: 
Az Önök szeretve alulirt gratuláló Fülig Hüje JENŐJE


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Olyan buta volt, hogy egyszerű tőmondatokat sem értett meg, és ez ellen használta az általános derűt.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Az emberek valamilyen érthetetlen oknál fogva szeretik, ha olvasmányaikban műkedvelő badarságokat mesélnek arról, amit ők személyes tapasztalataik alapján jól ismernek.


----------



## vycza (2011 Április 8)

Egy igazság akkor is fontos, ha nincs semmi értelme


----------



## Barnabázsia (2011 Április 8)

ez a 12.


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Köszi!


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Milyen jó,ha valaki képes önzetlenül segíteni!


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Huszonegy


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Ez a nap sem volt eseménytelen!


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

A derű az kell. Csak a ború maradna el!


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Húúú...


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Jó a fórum,szeretném már használni!


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Gabriel Tango


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

John Rambo


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

John Rambo


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Frank Leone


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Csak úgy...


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

"Milyen kevés zajt csapnak az igazi csodák"


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Frédi


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Béni


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Kukori


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Kotkoda


----------



## gyümilili (2011 Április 8)

*nem tudom*

rég jártam itt,


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Szerénke


----------



## Lorci21 (2011 Április 8)

Lukrécia


----------



## gyümilili (2011 Április 8)

kukori


----------



## gyümilili (2011 Április 8)

visszafele olvasok véletlenül


----------



## gyümilili (2011 Április 8)

na azért csak megszokom újra


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Nagyon aranyosak vagytok!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Én is a 20at gyűjtögetem!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Most kiírok annyit!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Amúgy tök jó az oldal!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Nekem bejön!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

De tényleg nagyon jó!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Sok a hasznos infó is!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

meg szépek a galériában a képek!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

Én nagyon szeretem a cicákat!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

van 3


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

de a kutyusok is arik


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

az is van 1


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

végül is, minden kisállat nagyon édes


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

ó, jó vagyok


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

még csak 5 kell!!!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

olvastam már blogokat is


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

szép versek vannak fenn


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

ajánlom mindenkinek!


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

mindjárt jön az utolsó.....


----------



## Cimet (2011 Április 8)

jeeeeeeeeeeeee)


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

Elkezdek taggá válni.


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

Most már még jobban tagolódok...


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

nah, most hamarabb beíródott, mint az előbb...


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

kicsit gyorsítunk...


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

ez az 5.


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

ez meg a hatodik hozzászólás igazam van?


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

hetedik


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

nyócadikk


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

kilenc


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

10


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

11


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

12


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

13


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

14


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

15


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

16


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

17


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

18


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

19


----------



## Solygabesz (2011 Április 8)

20 megvan!!!


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Van még 19 hozzászólásom.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Még 18.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Hát még 17.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

16


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Nálunk Magyarországon este van.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Este fél kilenc.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Azaz 20 óra 30 perc.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Már csak 12 kell.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Most vagyok a felénél.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Már csak 9 kell.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Most


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

mit


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

írjak?


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

Hurrá!


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

már


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

csak 3 kell.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

csak 2.


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

És most


----------



## erdeiné (2011 Április 8)

megvan!!!!


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

mea mea timea


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

szeretem Gabriel Byrn filmjeit


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Nem gyóntam már 1o éve


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Hullámzik a búza tenger ,de kevés a boldog ember


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Savelin Zoltán


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Szomjas vagyok


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

s hunyom szemem állomra 
sötét eper levelek hullanak a vállamra


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

*  Kedvencem a narancs szin*


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Hogy is néz ki ha vörössel irok?


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Jó barátom a Rolland


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Szeretem a kutyákat


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

plywood and scroll saw


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Anthony de Melo


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Dalai Láma


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

*  Sárgával irok*


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

salalalala


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Scroll saw patterns


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

abc


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

kedvenc állataim: kutya, mókus


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

ill. delfin, macik...


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

de rég társasjátékoztam...


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

a tv-ben a reklámokat néha műsorokkal szakítják félbe


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

szeretem az egyszerű, nem túl különleges teákat


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

gyümölcsös tortát szeretnék sütni holnap


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

de milyet???


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

körülnézek a spájzba...


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

szeretem a csokit


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

a tejcsokit


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

nameg a nugátot


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

a nutellát isss


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

mikor érik már a kertbe az eper


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

... és a cseresznye


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

örülök ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## Édesfahéj (2011 Április 8)

... és össze is jött a 20
üdv a következőknek


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok! Nyomtatható társasjátékokat keresek. Tudok én is küldeni cserébe!


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

nekem sem kell már sok


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

addig reklámozom magam:


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

interaktív táblák: www.magic-wand.org


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

tanároknak: www.jimmav.gportal.hu


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

ennyi


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

abcd


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

má 3


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

helo


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

enter


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

6


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

7


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

8


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

9


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

12


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

13


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

16


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

17


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

18abcdefghijkl


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

19


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

20


----------



## balint111 (2011 Április 9)

abcd


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Tutu a kutyám.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Westi fajta.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

8 éves.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Allergiás a csirkére.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Imádja a babapiskótát.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Szeri a macskákat.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Sok barátom van.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Fogyózni kéne.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Várom a jó időt.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Szeretm a virágokat.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Virágzanak a cseresznyefák Japánban.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Nem eszem húst.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Megyek futni.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Szeretem Kanadát.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Ikrek vagyok.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Kertesházam van.


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

20


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

10


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

Szeretem a müvészeteket


----------



## gödöllő (2011 Április 9)

50


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Helló.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Nagyon jó hogy ilyen is van.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Már egy ideje fent vagyok.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Az oldalon.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Nyelvtanulás a célom.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Bővebben német nyelv.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Már probáltam egypár.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Tanulási módszert.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Most épp a 20 hsz csinálom.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Elég hűjén néz ki.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Már mint nem az oldal.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Hanem hogy irom a 20 hsz.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Király oldal.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Sokmindent találtam.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

A német nyelvel kapcsolatban.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Már lassan egy éve tanulom.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Tőbb módszerel.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

De nem intenziven.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Mondjuk volt egy fél év szűnet.


----------



## Imidj (2011 Április 9)

Juj elértem a 20hsz.Vielen dank.


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Egy cowboy bemegy egy vadnyugati kocsmába, odamegy a kocsmároshoz, rendel egy dupla whiskeyt, és így kiált:
- Ha Joe iszik, mindenki iszik!
A többi vendég boldogan rohan a csaposhoz a dupla whiskey-ért.
Így megy ez sok körön át, míg végre Joe odamegy a pulthoz, kivágja az árat, és így kiált:
- Ha Joe fizet, mindenki fizet!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

A rendőr már fél órája dobálja be a pénzt az italautomatába, és issza az italokat. Mögötte már áll a sor, hogy ők is inni akarnak. Az egyik megszólal:
- Hé álljon arrébb, mi is inni akarunk!
- Csönd! Amíg nyerek, addig játszom!!!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Tartalékos bevonuláson sorban szólították az embereket. Az első szólított Drács Ferenc volt, aki nem jelentkezett. A főtörzs hátratette a lapját és mindenki parancs felkiáltással jelentkezett. Egy ember maradt a végén illetve egy papír amikor lezajlott a következő dialógus:
- Drács Ferenc!
Semmi.
- Hol van Drács Ferenc?
Semmi.
- Magát hogy hívják?
- Dr. Ács Ferenc!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

A munkások felfigyelnek rá, hogy a főnök sűrűn elmegy a munkaidő vége előtt, és már nem jön vissza. Elhatározzák, hogy ők sem várják ki a munkaidő végét, előbb hazamennek. Egyikük megy haza, és látja, hogy a főnök kocsija parkol a házuk előtt. Belép a lakásba, és egyértelmű zajok hallatszanak a hálószoba felől, alig tud észrevétlenül visszavonulni.
Pár nap múlva ismét elmegy a főnök, a munkások szedelőzködnek, de emberünk láthatóan maradni akar dolgozni.
- Mi az, te nem jössz haza? - kérdik a többiek.
- Nem, én a múltkor is majdnem lebuktam.


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Egy amerikai lány Skóciába látogat, és egy túristacsoporttal elmegy egy régi kastélyba. A séta végén megkérdezi tőle az idegenvezető, hogy tetszett a kastély.
- Nagyon szép - feleli a lány - csak egész idő alatt attól tartottam, hogy előbukkan valahonnan egy szellem.
- Á, ettől nem kell félni, én már elég régóta itt vagyok, de még nem láttam egyet sem. - mondja az idegenvezető.
- Mióta van itt?
- Úgy háromszáz éve.


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Az eltűnt repülőgép után kutató expedíció a hegyek között végre megtalálja a lezuhant gépet. Ahogy elkezdik felkutatni a környéket, hamarosan egy túlélőre bukkannak, aki a hóba ásott kis lyukban kuporog, egy csontot szopogatva. Amikor észreveszi a mentőket, örömmel ugrik fel, és szalad feléjük. Az expedíció vezetője megdöbbenve látja, hogy az ember által szopogatott csont egy emberi lábszárcsont. A túlélő észreveszi a döbbenetet, és elkezd mentegetőzni:
- Nézzék, mindenki meghalt a zuhanáskor, nekem meg nem volt mit ennem. Nem ítélhetnek ezért el, az életösztön nagyon erős!
- De uram, a repülőgép még csak 4 órája zuhant le!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Hirdetés egy kutyás újság egyik oldalán:
"Kutya eladó. Nem válogatós, megeszik mindent. Szereti a gyerekeket."


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Egy srác nagyon szerette volna kicsit közelebbről megismerni a kiszemelt lányt, és ez egy nyári bulizás alkalmával meg is esett. Odament hozzá, beszélgettek és annyira összemelegedtek, hogy az történt amire csak a legjobb esetben számított, a lány felhívta őt magához.
Fel is mentek a lányhoz, tuti kis házikó volt a XII. kerületben, kétszintes családi ház emelet erkély, kilátás, stb. A lány, mivel discoból jöttek, le akarta magáról mosni az estét, elment zuhanyozni. Közben viszont a srácra rájött a nagydolog. Mivel a WC a fürdőszobában volt, ahol a lány zuhanyzott, nem tudta mit tegyen. De aztán, mivel elég sokat ittak a bulin, elszánta magát! Kiment az erkélyre ahol mellesleg tök sötét volt. Talált egy újságpapírt, így jobb híján arra végezte el a nagyon sürgető dolgot. Miután végzett, kidobta az erkélyen és szerencséjére talált egy WC illatosítót amivel gyorsan eltüntette az árulkodó szagokat. Berohant az erkélyről és az ágyon várta a bombázót aki egész eddig fürdött. Miután megfürdött ő is visszajött a szobába és egy reggelig elnyúló fergeteges éjszakát töltöttek egymással, majd elaludtak.
Mikor reggel felébredtek az erkély felé néző ágyon, a következő kép fogadta őket: a szúnyoghálóra fel van dobva egy nagy adag szar, és le van fújva hőálló ezüsttel...


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Mórickával beszélget az anyukája:
- Figyelj, Móricka, megvettem neked az iskolához a tankönyveket. Nagyon drágák voltak, úgyhogy nagyon vigyázz rájuk!
Erre Móricka:
- Ígérem, anya, hozzájuk sem nyúlok!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Két őrült a diliházban pókerezik. Az egyik megszólal:
- Sakk!
- Te hülye! A dominóban mióta van szabadrúgás?


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Összeveszik a házaspár, és a férj dühösen kiabálja:
- Ha meghalsz, akkor azt fogom írni a sírkövedre, hogy "Itt nyugszik a feleségem - olyan hidegen, mint életében."
A feleség dühösen vág vissza:
- Ha te meghalsz, én meg azt írom a sírkövedre: "Itt nyugszik a férjem - olyan mereven, mint még soha életében."


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

A háborúban az izraeliek elfogtak egy arab pilótát. Megpróbálták kivallatni a szétlőtt repülőgép paraméterei ügyében.
- Mennyi a géped optimális repülési magassága?
A pilóta nem válaszol, mire nagyon megverik.
- Mennyi a repülőgéped maximális repülési sebessége?
A pilóta megint nem válaszol, mire még jobban megverik.
- Mekkora teljesítményű a repülőd hajtóműve?
Nincs válasz, mire utoljára, még egyszer megverik, de mivel látják, hogy semmit sem lehet belőle kiszedni, ezért elengedik.
Hazaérve nemzeti hősként fogadják és az ünnepségen megkérdezik tőle, hogy mit tud tanácsolni a pilótanövendékeknek?
- Csak azt, hogy a műszaki adatokat tanulják meg pontosan, mert ha elkapják őket és nem tudják, akkor nagyon megverik őket!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

- Miért visz a víziló a szájában vizet a tó egyik sarkából a másikba?
- ???
- Fészket rak!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Két producer beszélget Hollywoodban.
- Minden idők legnagyobb csatajelenetét tervezem - mondja az egyik. - Képzeld el az összecsapást! Jobbról huszonötezer statiszta, balról is huszonötezer statiszta, süvöltenek a golyók, eszeveszetten lőnek egymásra...
- Fantasztikus. De hogyan tudsz ennyi statisztát kifizetni?
- Ez a legkönnyebb az egészben... Éles töltényt kapnak...


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Jézus sétál az erdőben, mikor hallja, hogy valaki borzasztóan sír. Elindul a hang irányába s látja amint egy öreg ember keresgél valamit, s közben keservesen sír. Jézus így szól:
- Miért sír annyira, jóember?
- Nagy az én bánatom, elhagytam a kisfiam!
- Ezen segíthetunk, volt-e valami különleges ismertetőjele?
- Bizony volt. Mindkét kezébe szög volt beleütve!
Jézus térdeire rogyik, s kitárja karjait:
- Édesapám!
- PINOKKIÓ!!!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Egy férfi bemegy a boltba, és így szól az eladó hölgyhöz:
- Egy pár kesztyűt szeretnék a feleségemnek venni, de sajnos nem tudom a méretét.
- Semmi probléma - mondja az eladó. - Fogja meg a kezem, és mondja meg, kisebb, vagy nagyobb a felesége keze!
A férfi megfogja, majd örömmel így szól:
- Ó, éppen ekkora!
Az eladó odaadja neki a kesztyűket, majd megkérdi:
- Még valamit?
- Nos, most hogy mondja, vennék neki egy melltartót és egy bugyit is!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

- Melyik a legrosszabb gyógyszer a világon?
- A 9.
- Miért?
- Mert fordítva hat!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Egyik reggel a Bumerángban (Sláger Rádió) SMS-eket olvastak a hallgatóktól:
- "Üzenem a Kopasz Mercisnek aki az előbb beintett, hogy a mellette ülő szőke háromszor megvolt. A fehér Opeles."
Tíz perc múlva a válasz:
- "A Mercis vagyok, az Opelesnek üzenem, hogy a szőke akit hátulról látott, az öcsém."


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

Az öreg indián a fiával eltéved a sivatagban.
- Fiam, adjál le egy lövést, hátha meghallja valaki!
- A fia lead egy lövést, de semmi válasz.
- Mennek tovább, majd néhány óra múlva az öreg újra mondja:
- Fiam nagyon fáradt vagyok már, adj le még egy lövést, hátha meghallja valaki!
- A fiú megint lő egyet, de most sincs válasz.
Tovább mennek, az öreg alig vonszolja magát, és megint megszólal:
- Fiam, nem bírom tovább, mindjárt meghalok, adj le egy utolsó lövést, hátha meghallja valaki!
Mire a fiú:
- Nem tudok többet lőni apám. Elfogyott a nyílvesszőm!


----------



## [HUN]DEAD (2011 Április 9)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- ???
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét járó motorral várja a ruhabolt előtt.


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

1


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

3


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

4


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

6


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

7


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

8


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

9


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

10


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

12


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

13


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

16


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

17


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

18


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

19


----------



## tamarju (2011 Április 9)

20


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 9)

Ezek az előbbi viccek nagyon jók


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 9)

11 hsz


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

3


----------



## milllix (2011 Április 9)

Hm, ide kell hozzászólni?


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

4


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

6


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

7


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

8


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

9


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

10


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

12


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

13


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

16


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

b


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

h


----------



## dolori (2011 Április 9)

k


----------



## Niicolle (2011 Április 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Niicolle (2011 Április 9)




----------



## Niicolle (2011 Április 9)

ez tök jo


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 10)

Köszönöm a tippet


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Ez egy jó topic.


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Már csak 7 hozzászólás kell a 20-hoz. Adja magát: Álmos


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Már csak 7 hozzászólás kell a 20-hoz. Adja magát: Álmos


Előd


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Előd


Ond


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Ond


Kond


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Kond


Tas


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Tas


Huba


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Huba


Töhötöm


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Még egy ráadás is a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

Pont, pont, vesszőcske


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

Készen van a fejecske


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

Kicsi nyaka, nagy a hasa


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

Készen van a török basa


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

a következő szebb lesz;


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

Ady Endre

A MÁSIK KETTŐ


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

három


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

testőr


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

bíboros


----------



## Elkhound (2011 Április 10)

misebor (na


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

kösz


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

ez


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

egy


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

jó ötlet, hogy így haamr meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

bár azt nem nagyon értem, hogy ez miért jó


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

itt a húsvét itt a nyúl


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

újpest fradi 2-0


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

rádio 1 lady gaga born this way


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

reklám


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

don pepe


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

nah még kell 10


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

élő kívánság műsor a radio 1-en


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

all the crazy shit i did tonight


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

david guetta memories


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

már csak 6 van vissza


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

: )


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

farmerama


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

it's getting late but i don't mind


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

2.....


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

Ééééés megvan a 20. köszönöööm


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

még húsz..


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenhét


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenhat


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenöt


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizennégy


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenhárom


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenkettő


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

tizenegy


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

még tíííz


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

kilenc


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

nyolc


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

hét


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

hat


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

öt


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

négy


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

három


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

kettő


----------



## Tunderke92 (2011 Április 10)

ééés egy. Köszönöm szépen


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

.mért pont 20kell?


----------



## kismucek (2011 Április 10)

Ez a szabály. Én is most írom őket.


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

123456789


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

"küzdést kívánok, diszharmóniát..."


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

"látom szakadék nyílt köztünk.."


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

szép időnk van..


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

Színház a világ


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

de sok kell még:/


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

"és nem vertek meg?
megvertek...de nem nagyon" Godot-ra várva


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

"patkány!hát még vannak patkányok?" A játszma vége


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

123


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

345


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

567


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

39933993


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39933994


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39933995


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39933996


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39933997


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39933998


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39933999


----------



## elza78 (2011 Április 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 hahoo!!


----------



## elza78 (2011 Április 10)

udvozlok mindenkit !!!


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

39934000


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

Kezdek belekavarodni a számolásba


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

A lényeg: 20.

Összegyűlt


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

köszike


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

már csak 15 kell


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

már csak 14


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

13...


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

189327


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

12:d:d


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

"ha forr az érc, a rossz salak kihull"


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

147852369


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

már csak 11 ha jól számolok


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

365


----------



## alien0716 (2011 Április 10)

wohooo


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## Lineapost (2011 Április 10)

Szerintem erőltetettek ezek a korlátozások.
Aki regisztrál az egyből szeretné például a letöltéseket használni.


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

jajj de uncsiii...7..


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

egyetértek az előttem szólóval...6


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

5:d


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

asszem elszámoltam ez a 20.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Április 10)

Tolok még egyet, biztos ami biztos


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Ma nem volt szerencsém.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Ha egy kicsit összeszedem magam, meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Persze, nem egészen értek egyet ezzel a móddal.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Én inkább a filmekhez fűzött észrevételeknek vagyok a híve.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

De, ha így jobbnak ítélik a "kormányosok", hát legyen így.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Azért, megpróbálok valami értelmet vinni a dolgokba.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Mit szóltok ahhoz a hírhez, hogy 600milliárd m3- es gázmezőt találtak Magyarország alatt?


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Hát persze nem mi fogjuk kitermelni, hanem kormányunk jóvoltából a Falcon Oil fogja lefölözni a hasznot.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Mert ilyen ez a barom magyar!


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Nem baj! Mi meg majd beledöglünk a megszorításokba.


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

Ennyit ér a Fidesznek az ország és a "Nemzeti együttműködés" hangzatos jelszava!!!!


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

0123456789


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

aááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

b ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## happypapi (2011 Április 10)

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

2.:d


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

5:grin:


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

7[hide][/hide]


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

*9*


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## tomecs (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

123


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

21


----------



## thebully (2011 Április 10)

22


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)




----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

koszi a tippet


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

23


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

2ii2uy


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

na most kiderül...


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

talan 10


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

meg 12


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

nem csak 11


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

jo varok


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

jo tippek


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

20???


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

koszi mindenkinek


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

jo ez a forum


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

hamar lehet igy uzit szerezni


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

24


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

meg 10 kell


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

bocs lehet tul sokat potyogok


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

25


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

balu jol kezded


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

26


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

giko tulhaladtal


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

csak 20 kell


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

27


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

tudom, de nem akarja megadni


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

21 22 23


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

28


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

48 orat kell varni


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

turelmi ido


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

29


----------



## lioka (2011 Április 10)

csak azutan leszel aktiv


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

hozzászólások után?


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

30


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## Giko (2011 Április 10)

mindegy
Jóó éjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## szandabalu (2011 Április 10)

21


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

*válasz*

nagyon jó segítség, köszi


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

kiss


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:444:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:cici:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)




----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)




----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)




----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:111:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:fuck:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:-?


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

kiss


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:11:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:d


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)




----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:cici:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)




----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:444:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)




----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:33:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:222:


----------



## legios2 (2011 Április 11)

:00::945::88:


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 11)

Ez jó ötlet, így könnyű!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 11)

Abc


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 11)

Nekem egy spánielem van, a lányaim nagyon szeretik.


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*klassz*

ez egy jó ötlet


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*2*

most gyűjtögetek


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*3*

fura magammal diskurálnom


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*4*

mit írjak?


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*5*

humm


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*6*

vajon mi értelme a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

*7*

nagyjából semmi...


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

most kipróbálom a gyors üzenet funkciót


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

na, lassan meg van a fele


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

kár, hogy nem tudok vicceket, mert akkor azzal szórakoztathatnám magam


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

még jó, hogy két üzi között nem 5 percet kell várni, mert jártam már olyan fórumon


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

még 9 kell...


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

elszámoltam magam szerencsére :-D már csak 7 kell


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## *Zsupi* (2011 Április 11)

hurrrrrááááá


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

8


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

7


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## cicelle (2011 Április 11)

zéró, 48 óra indul


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

nekem még 19 hozzászólás kell


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

hello, még nem egészen értem, hogy mit is kell itt csinálni, de majd csak rájövök


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

megy ez a dolog, csak nekem egy kicsit lassan


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

nagyon szeretnék könyveket letölteni


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

már csak 16 hiányzik


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

hát akkor hozzákezdek


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

iszonyat rágja beleimet,


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

ma jó idő van, csak a szél fújdogál jobban a kelleténél


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

borzalom nyomja ki szemeimet,


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

meghalok... vagy talán mégsem?


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

senki sem hal meg, még én sem!


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

sötétedik, az éj leszáll


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

az álom mindjárt megtalál


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

várom nagyon, jöjjön el


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

látnom arcod újra kell!


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

én istenem, jó istenem


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

lecsukódik már a szemem


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

de a tied nyitva atyám


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

amíg alszom vigyázz reám!


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

vigyázz az én szüleimre,


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

az én kicsi testvéremre,


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

és ha a nap újra felkel


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

köszönthessük egymást reggel


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

ámen


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

majonézes torma


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

a van


----------



## yoro (2011 Április 11)

húsvétra várva


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

a tú


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

a frí


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

7


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

8


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

9


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

10


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

11


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

na még 14


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

úgy látom más is halad a 20 hozzászólás felé


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

most 13:24 van


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

most hol is tartok?


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

már csak pár darab hiányzik, a fele már meg van


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

13


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

elindul: 3


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

14


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

15


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

16


----------



## pnegabi (2011 Április 11)

és kész, köszönöm mindenkinek, hogy "meghallgatott"


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

17


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

18


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

19


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

20


----------



## Rákotekopi (2011 Április 11)

21


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

7


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

8


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

9


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

10


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

11


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

13


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

14


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

15


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

16


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

17


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

18


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

19


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

20


----------



## sigina (2011 Április 11)

21


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 11)

érdekel valakit a régészet?


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 11)

épp a római kori kardtipológiáról írok...


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 11)

kezd eléggé unalmas lenni


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 11)

megkeresek egy könyvet


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 11)

nem találtam


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Nagyon tetszik az egész weboldal!!!!


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Jók a blogok!!


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Komolyak az emberek vagy komolytalanok????


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Szép az időnk!!!


----------



## Mami.ani (2011 Április 11)

Már van pár hozzászólásom.


----------



## Mami.ani (2011 Április 11)

Jók a szójátékok, játékok.


----------



## Mami.ani (2011 Április 11)

Ajánlom nektek.


----------



## Mami.ani (2011 Április 11)

Próbáljátok ki.


----------



## Brock (2011 Április 11)

ok


----------



## Brock (2011 Április 11)

köszi


----------



## noname11 (2011 Április 11)

Én is szójátékokkal próbálkozok!


----------



## noname11 (2011 Április 11)

Köszi!


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

q


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

w


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

e


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

*Magyar Költészet Napja*

*József Attila: Ringató
*

*Holott náddal ringat, 
holott csobogással, 
kékellő derűvel, 
tavi csókolással.

Lehet, hogy szerelme 
földerül majd mással, 
de az is ringassa 
ilyen ringatással.
*​
* 1928 tavasza*


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

miért?


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

jó


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

A regisztrációm óta nem sikerült összeszednem a 20 hozzászólást. Most ezen szeretnék változtatni, lehetőség szerint értelmes hozzászólásokkal. Remélem, mások szerint is az lesz.


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

hegylakó


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

hasonló fórum vagy nem?


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

én elfelejtettem a jelszavam, és a regisztrációs e-mail címem már nem létezik


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Ma voltam fülészeten a fiammal, ahol egy nagyon kedves arab orvos arról érdeklődött, milyen eredetű a fiam neve. Mondtam neki, hogy héber, erre ő leírta héberül a gyerek nevét. Majd beszélgettünk egy kicsit arról, hogy ő 9 évig élt Izraelben, tud héberül is, és hogy milyen nehéz nyelv, meg hogy már sokat felejtett. 
Ugyanez az orvos engem majdnem felpofozott 10 évvel ezelőtt, mert nem engedtem neki, hogy spatulával megvizsgálja a torkomat. (Egy gyerekkori trauma miatt nekem csak lámpával lehet bevilágítani a torkomba.)
Amikor két éve a másik fiamat vizsgálta, vele is tök rendes volt.
Érdekes, nem?


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

jorjafox írta:


> Ma voltam fülészeten a fiammal, ahol egy nagyon kedves arab orvos arról érdeklődött, milyen eredetű a fiam neve. Mondtam neki, hogy héber, erre ő leírta héberül a gyerek nevét. Majd beszélgettünk egy kicsit arról, hogy ő 9 évig élt Izraelben, tud héberül is, és hogy milyen nehéz nyelv, meg hogy már sokat felejtett.
> Ugyanez az orvos engem majdnem felpofozott 10 évvel ezelőtt, mert nem engedtem neki, hogy spatulával megvizsgálja a torkomat. (Egy gyerekkori trauma miatt nekem csak lámpával lehet bevilágítani a torkomba.)
> Amikor két éve a másik fiamat vizsgálta, vele is tök rendes volt.
> Érdekes, nem?



Tudom, hogy nem annyira, de nekem olyan furcsa...


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

*20*

20


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

19


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Mit lehetne még írni? Semmi értelmes nem jut az eszembe


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

18


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

17


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

16


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

15


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

14


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

13


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

11


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

10


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

József Attila: Tedd a kezed

Tedd a kezed 
homlokomra,
mintha kezed
kezem volna.

Úgy őrizz, mint
ki gyilkolna,
mintha éltem
élted volna.

Úgy szeress, mint
ha jó volna,
mintha szívem
szíved volna.

1928 máj.-jún.


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

Jelenleg 2 látogató (2 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

9


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

8


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Pilinszky János költészetét is szeretem.

Az ágy közös.
A párna nem.


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

7


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

menetel a mandarin


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

nem hinném


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

sajnos nem


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

Gyors válasz küldése


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## edermester67 (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

jorjafox írta:


> Pilinszky János költészetét is szeretem.
> 
> Az ágy közös.
> A párna nem.



Egyszer egy magát rendkívül intelligensnek tartó ember azt mondta nekem, hogy milyen baromság már, mi az, hogy az ágy közös, a párna meg nem. Milyen h....ség ez már. Tanubizonyságot tett nekem a rendkívüli érzékenységéről.


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

Lassú, részletes válasz:-?:-|


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Most a Csillagkapu: Tűzpróba c. könyvet fogom olvasni. Rendeltem a zinterteről, ma érkezett meg, eddig csak pár oldalt tudtam olvasni.
Meg Feldmár András egyik könyvét is olvasom.


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

aluszik


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Ezek előtt meg egy lengyel nő emlékiratait olvastam. A történet a II. vh-ban játszódik, lengyel nő, aki zsidókat ment meg a nácik elől. Nagyon megrendítő volt.


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Első vers, amit megtanultam (3 éves voltam):

József Attila: Bevezető

Lidi nénémnek öccse itt,
Batu khán pesti rokona, 
kenyéren élte éveit
s nem volt azúrkék paplana;
kinek verséért a halál
öles kondérban főz babot-
hejh burzsoá! hejh proletár!-
én, József Attila itt vagyok!

1927. máj.


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Ady Endre költészetét is szeretem ám.


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Üdvözlök minden fórumozót!!!!!


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást!!!


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

:444:


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Ady Endre: Héja-nász az avaron

Útra kelünk. Megyünk az Őszbe,
Vijjogva, sírva, kergetőzve,
Két lankadt szárnyú héja-madár.

Új rablói vannak a Nyárnak, 
Csattognak az új héja-szárnyak,
Dúlnak a csókos ütközetek.

Szállunk a Nyárból, űzve szállunk,
Valahol az Őszben megállunk,
Fölborzolt tollal, szerelmesen.

Ez az utolsó nászunk nékünk:
Egymás husába beletépünk
S lehullunk az őszi avaron.


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Zseniális, nem? Én annyira szeretem ezt a verset! Meg persze még egy csomó másikat is Adytól, de most csak ezt az egyet akarom leírni.


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

És egyik kedvencem még Arany János is, pl.: A walesi bárdok, A honvéd özvegye, Híd-avatás, Vörös Rébék stb.
De ezeket most nem írnám le.


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

huszonegy


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

szólánccal érdekesebb


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Régen, még negyedikben olvastam Petőfitől a János vitézt. Akkor nem nagyon tetszett. Aztán, most, sok-sok évvel később, elolvastam a fiaimnak, és az a véleményen, hogy zseniális!!!!!


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

*egy kis zene*

\\m/


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Már csak 4 hsz. kell és teljes jogú tag leszek? Juhééééé


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

tuti


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

jó neked!!


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Az egyik macskám a hátán fekve alszik, a másik meg a gyerekem párnájáét foglalta el. Hát így megy ez minálunk


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

nekem a sport a kultura,acsalád a kedvenceim!!!


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

jorjafox írta:


> Az egyik macskám a hátán fekve alszik, a másik meg a gyerekem párnájáét foglalta el. Hát így megy ez minálunk


párnáját


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

kutyám dió névvel megáldva.


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Macskáim: Zsolti és Sári


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

A bográcsos gasztronómia is közel áll hozzám!!


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Kedves forumozók most 15.


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

Abc


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

FTC.Fradi.Fradika


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

foci,kézi,hoki


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Megvan a 20 hsz. és mégsem tudok letölteni e book-ot  Miért? Már márciusban regisztráltam, szóval a 48 órán is túljutottam már.


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

napilap,hetilap


----------



## Makarov (2011 Április 11)

kisfiu,kislany


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Álmos vagyok, fáradt vagyok, könyvet szeretnék letölteni, és már nem akarok értelmes hsz.-eket írni!


----------



## jorjafox (2011 Április 11)

Miért nem tudok letölteni??????????? Help me! Valaki, please.


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

7


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

8


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

9


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

10


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

11


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

13


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

14


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

15


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

16


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

17


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

18


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

19


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

20


----------



## kapital (2011 Április 11)

21


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*1. fórumozásom *

hahó


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*2*

2


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*3*

3


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*4*

4 :55:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*5*

kiss :4:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*6*


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*7*

7


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*8*


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*9*

:222:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*10*


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*11*

:-?


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*12*

\\m/


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*13*

haladok...


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*14*

13+1


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*15*

:!:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*16*

szép napot :4:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*17*

:kaboom:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*18*

:grin:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*19*


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*20*

juuuuppppppiiiiiii :..:


----------



## remanda (2011 Április 12)

*21*

 :444:


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Még az elején vagyok.


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

13


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

17


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

19


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

23


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

29


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

31


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

37


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

41


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

43


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

47


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

53


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

59


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

61


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

67


----------



## vili13 (2011 Április 12)

71


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

abc


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

még 5


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

még 4


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

ja, nem még 13


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

12


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

és az utolsó


----------



## ezsillen (2011 Április 12)

még mindig kevés?


----------



## Sarah30 (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## Sarah30 (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## Sarah30 (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## Sarah30 (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 12)

Egy


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 12)

kettő


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 12)

három


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 12)

négy


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

hello


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

szevaaaa


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

hogy vagy?


----------



## huncut84 (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

jol vagy?


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 12)

öt


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

rossz ido van


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 12)

hat


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

esik


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

hideg van


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

hideeg van


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

hull a ho


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

kellemetlen


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

borzaszto


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

depis


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

gagyi ido


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

14


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

15


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

16


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

17


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

18


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

19


----------



## kovkati30 (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## djduduko (2011 Április 12)

*Batuka -audio*

koszonjuk


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

első


----------



## szisza90 (2011 Április 12)

ezen a fórumon is nagyon jól jött a segítség.


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

négy


----------



## szisza90 (2011 Április 12)

és akkor tényleg bármit írhatunk


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

hat


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## szisza90 (2011 Április 12)

A kiskutyám végre rájött ,hogy eléri az asztalt két lábra állva és leszedte róla a kenyeret és az egészet megette.


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

nyolc


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

kilenc


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

eleven


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

tizenkettő


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

13


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

tizennégy


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

15


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

16


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

tizenhét


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

18


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Endy11 (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## szisza90 (2011 Április 12)

elég viharos este van ma


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

köszönöm a segítséget...


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

valaki


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

senki?


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

vagy mindenki????


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

szisza90 írta:


> elég viharos este van ma




Itt is... majdnem derékszögben dőlnek a fák... 
Mikor lesz már igazán tavasz??? vagy nyár... ???


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

endy11 írta:


> 20




de jó neked!!!


----------



## Kyraemett (2011 Április 12)

Köszi, ez jó ötlet


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

ez nagyon lassan megy...


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

vagy csak én látom így???


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

más is ???


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

egyébként


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

van


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

itt


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

most


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

valaki,


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

aki


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

a 20asért


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Igen, én.


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

küzd???


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

Driftfater írta:


> Igen, én.




[FONT=&quot]Szia!
[/FONT]


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Aha. De azért nagyon nem kell küzdeni.


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Szia!


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

kitartás!


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

Driftfater írta:


> Aha. De azért nagyon nem kell küzdeni.




a küzdelem a lassúságra szólt...


----------



## wicca1972 (2011 Április 12)

úgy látom MEGVAN!!!!
További jó keresgélést/bűvös 20as elérést/minden jót mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Te már elérted! Én nem soká.


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Neked is. Hajrá!


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Na itt a 20.


----------



## Kyraemett (2011 Április 12)

Nekem még elég sok hiányzik de küzdök


----------



## Kyraemett (2011 Április 12)

És nem mindet számolja


----------



## Kyraemett (2011 Április 12)

Pedig hangoskönyv témában igen érdekelt lennék...


----------



## Scarto (2011 Április 13)

Valahol el kell kezdeni D


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

Jo nagyot mindenkinek


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

Nagyon randa az ido


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

Na de lesz ez jobb is


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

Na de lesz ez jobb is


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

Megzavarnam a bringamat


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

A fekvobringamat


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

Fekve tekeres az i


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

igazi


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

elso kerek meghajtassal


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

nameg az hogy sajat keszitesu


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

jo buli


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

megnezheto a gugelen lbordi fwd


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

van egy trajkom is


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

az egy full suspensioon


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

par ezer km-t leszaladott mar


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

kisse hatterbe szorult


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

miota elkeszult az uj


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

szerencsere egy haver neha megzavarja


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

na szinte meg is lennek


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

gyorsan le fogok tolteni valamit


----------



## lbordi (2011 Április 13)

asszem 20 kell, koszonom a segitseget


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Sziasztok! Én is próbálkozom a gyűjtögetéssel.


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

1


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

2


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

3


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

4


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

a


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

b


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Remélem hamar összejön.


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

c


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

d


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

beabob írta:


> Remélem hamar összejön.


 hajra..


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Úgy tűnik, a nagyon rövid üzenetet nem számolja.


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

¤


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

nekem szamolja, mert mar ezzel 13


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

×


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

đ


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

Đ


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

\|/
-|-
/|\


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

vagy kissé lassan


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

sergei-v8 írta:


> \|/
> -|-
> /|\



Látom te is gyűjtögetsz


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

Ccc aa n n aa dd aa h h u u n n
c a a nn n a a d d a a h h u u nn n
c a a n nn a a d d a a hhh u u n nn
c aaa n n aaa d d aaa h h u u n n
ccc a a n n a a dd a a h h uu n n


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

beabob írta:


> Látom te is gyűjtögetsz


 
Igen... mar csak 1 hija van...


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

20!


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

aviszontlatasra, mashol, maskor! tovabbi sikeresen kuporgatast!


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 13)

> pikk


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Akkor hajrá!


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Látom neked már megvan


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Majd folytatom...


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Csak szépen lassan


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Már a felét elértem


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Haladok...


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Sok jó könyvet szeretnék olvasni.


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Ma érkezik hozzá a ketyere.


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Kíváncsi vagyok, milyen lesz.


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Szeretem a jó könyveket.


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Pl. a Sci-fit.


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

Meg az útleírásokat...


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

a jó regényeket


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

meg mindent


----------



## beabob (2011 Április 13)

ha igaz, ezzel meg lesz a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

1


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

2


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

3


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

4


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

5


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

6


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

7


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

8


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

9


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

10


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

11


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

12


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

13


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

14


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

15


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

16


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

17


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

18


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

19


----------



## iqvadasz100 (2011 Április 13)

20


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 13)

*köszönöm*

Köszönöm az ötletet! 



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

tulipán


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

nárcisz


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

szépike


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

eper


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

róka


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

ananász


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

szappan


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

nyúl


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

liba


----------



## picurok3 (2011 Április 13)

alma


----------



## nandu999 (2011 Április 13)

ablak


----------



## Ája. (2011 Április 13)




----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

helló! mi újság? hogy vagytok?


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

Géza kék az ég.
Te mező neveled elven őzemet.


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

láttam egy hörcsögöt. éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. de ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

A noisy noise annoys an oyter, but a noisier noise annyos an oyter most.


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Gyere Judit segítek!


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

meg van végre!


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Hogyan lesz a kézből láb?


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

kéz kép kap lap láp láb


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Ügyes vagy.


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Hogyan lesz a rókából vicc?


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

róka-móka


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Állatseregből repedezett bögre


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

csorda-csorba


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

lomha


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Eszperente nyelv: eledel, melyet beledbe leengedsz
Mi az?


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

bocsi


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

tejes zsemle berepedezve


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

étel


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

mi a gólya eszperente nyelven?


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Nem rossz....


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Szia Semilla!
Neked is a 20 kell?


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

pontosabban gólyák


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

igen nem ártana


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

gyereket reptetve leejt


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Akkor hajrá!

Csak betűnként változtatva.
Hogyan lesz a rókából váza?


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 13)

jó  bár én egy másik változatát ismerem


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Melyiket, azt is játszhatjuk, bár úgy látom rövid parti is elég.


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

gyereket reptetvel eejtenek


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Nekem meg még sok kell!


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Alig várom a tagságot


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Az is összejön, csak tempózz!


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Étel kell kevernem e csemetémnek


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Lassan kezdheted a visszaszámlálást.


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Miért kell neked visszaírni?


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Már vágom a centimétert.


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Már csak néhány karakter kell.


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Nem kell, de hát miért ne írjak?


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Eddig szegény gyermek éhen veszik.


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Eme eszperente elmét ken


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Kell ez nekem igen nagyon.


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Az utolsó mi legyen.
elmét ken=palléroz
a fiam pedig éhes


----------



## Suzai (2011 Április 13)

Köszi!
Tag lettem!
Ugye nem kell 2 napot várnom?


----------



## Dozsori (2011 Április 13)

Hurrá!


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Egy-két szép vers


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

* *

*Radnóti Miklós: A mécsvirág kinyílik*

A mécsvirág kinyílik​ s a húnyó láthatárnak​ könyörg a napraforgó;​ a tücskök már riszálnak,​ odvában dong a dongó​ s álmos kedvét a bársony​ estében égre írta​ egy röppenő pacsirta;​ s ott messzebb, kint a réten,​ a permeteg sötétben​ borzong a félreugró​ nyulak nyomán a fűszál,​ a nyír ezüstös ingben​ immár avarban kószál,​ s holnap vidékeinken​ újból a sárga ősz jár. 
​
​


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

*Áprily Lajos: **Tavaszodik *
*
*Sáncban a hóviz
könnyű hajót visz,
füstöl a fényben a barna tető.
Messze határba
indul az árva,
lenge madárka: billegető.

Titkon a Bükkben
moccan a rügyben
- mint csibe héjban - kandin a lomb,
s mintha a róna
kedve dalolna,
úgy muzsikál, muzsikál a kolomp.

Indulok. Értem.
Jól tudom: értem,
értem üzenget a zsenge határ:
"Szíved, a bomlott,
ócska kolompot
hozd ide, hozd ide, hozd ide már!"


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Radnóti Miklós: Két karodban

Két karodban ringatózom
csöndesen.
Két karomban ringatózol
csöndesen.
Két karodban gyermek vagyok,
hallgatag.
Két karomban gyermek vagy te,
hallgatlak.
Két karoddal átölelsz te,
ha félek.
Két karommal átölellek
s nem félek.
Két karodban nem ijeszt majd
a halál nagy
csöndje sem.
Két karodban a halálon,
mint egy álmon
átesem.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

József Attila: Reménytelenül

_Lassan, tünődve_

Az ember végül homokos,
szomorú, vizes síkra ér,
szétnéz merengve és okos
fejével biccent, nem remél. 
Én is így próbálok csalás
nélkül szétnézni könnyedén.
Ezüstös fejszesuhanás
játszik a nyárfa levelén. 
A semmi ágán ül szivem,
kis teste hangtalan vacog,
köréje gyűlnek szeliden
s nézik, nézik a csillagok.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

József Attila: Mikor az uccán átment a kedves

Mikor az uccán átment a kedves,
galambok ültek a verebekhez. 
Mikor gyöngéden járdára lépett,
édes bokája derengve fénylett. 
Mikor a válla picikét rándult,
egy kis fiúcska utána bámult. 
Lebegve lépett - már gyúlt a villany
s kedvükre nézték, csodálták vígan. 
És ránevettek, senki se bánta,
hogy ő a szívem gyökere-ága. 
Akit ringattam vigyázva, ölben,
óh hogy aggódtam - elveszik tőlem! 
De begyes kedvük szivemre rászállt,
letörte ott az irígy virágszált. 
És ment a kedves, szépen, derűsen,
karcsú szél hajlott utána hűsen!


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Radnóti Miklós: téli napsütés 


Az olvadt hó beroskad
és szertesündörög,
kondérok gőzölögnek,
mint bíbor sülttökök.

A jégcsap egyre nyúlik,
a csöppje már nehéz, 
egy-egy kis tócsa pattan
s szelíden égrenéz.

S ott fönn az égi polcon
hátrább csuszott a hó,
kevésbeszédü lettem
s ritkán vitatkozó.

Ebédre várok-é, vagy
talán meg is halok?
lélekként szálldosom majd
horzsolván éjt s napot?

Árnyékom rámtekint, míg
borong a téli nap.
Kincstári sapka rajtam,
a nap fején kalap.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Paul Verlain: Holdfény


Fehér fényben
Ring az erdő
Sűrűjében
Nesz: mesélő
Hangok árja
Ó, te drága...

Kék tó tükrén
Vén Hold mereng
Száz ezüst fény
Villan, dereng
Zúg a bús szél
Minden oly szép!

Halk nóta száll
Sejtelmesen
Mennyből alá
Szép kedvesem
Hirdetve, hogy
Tied vagyok...


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Áprily Lajos: Tél integet


Hajnalban deret hint az égi kék.
Eltűntetek már, mókusok, pelék?

Befogadott-e régi odvatok?
Dióimtól szörnyen meghíztatok.

Vajon szigorú lesz-e teletek?
Szeretnék elaludni veletek.

Csak lelnék barlangot, mely befogad,
hogy zsibbadásba öljem gondomat.

Sziklás, védő odút, hol alhatom,
hol nem tudom: van háború s atom.

Aludnám, míg indul a hó-zene,
éber patakszó felébresztene,

a betömött odút kibontanám,
kilépnék és új nap ragyogna rám.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Áprily Lajos: Tavasz a házsongárdi temetőben

Apáczai Csere Jánosné, Aletta van der Maet emlékének

A tavasz jött parttalan időben 
s megállt a házsongárdi temetőben. 

Én tört kövön és porladó kereszten 
Aletta van der Maet nevét kerestem. 

Tudtam, hogy itt ringatja rég az álom, 
s tudtam, elmúlt nevét már nem találom. 

De a vasárnap délutáni csendben 
nagyon dalolt a név zenéje bennem. 

S amíg dalolt, a századokba néztem 
s a holt professzor szellemét idéztem, 

akinek egyszer meleg lett a vére 
Aletta van der Maet meleg nevére. 
Ha jött a harcok lázadó sötétje, 
fénnyel dalolt a név, hogy féltve védje. 

S a dallamot karral kisérve halkan, 
napsugaras nyugat dalolt a dalban, 

hol a sötétség tenger-árja ellen 
ragyogó gátat épített a szellem. 

Aletta van der Maet nevét susogta, 
mikor a béke bús szemét lefogta. 

S mikor a hálátlan világ temette, 
Aletta búja jajgatott felette, 

míg dörgő fenséggel búgott le rája 
a kálvinista templom orgonája. 

Aztán a dal visszhangját vesztve, félve 
belenémult a hervadásba, télbe. 

Gyámoltalan nő - szól a régi fáma - 
urát keresve, sírba ment utána... 

A fényben, fenn a házsongárdi csendben 
tovább dalolt a név zenéje bennem. 

S nagyon szeretném, hogyha volna könnyem, 
egyetlen könny, hogy azt a dallamot 
Aletta van der Maet-nak megköszönjem.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Kányádi Sándor: Két nyárfa 

Én sem volnék, ha nem volnál,
ha te hozzám nem hajolnál,
te sem volnál, ha nem volnék,
ha én hozzád nem hajolnék.

Osztódom én, osztódol te.
Só vagy az én kenyeremben,
mosoly vagy a bajuszomon,
könny vagyok a két szemedben.

Köt a véred, köt a vérem:
szeretőm vagy és testvérem.
Köt a vérem, köt a véred:
szeretőd vagyok s testvéred.

Szellőm vagy, ki megsimogatsz,
viharom, ki szerteszaggatsz,
szellőd vagyok, ki simogat,
viharod, ki szétszaggatlak.

Ha nem volnék, te sem volnál,
én sem volnék, ha nem volnál.
Vagyunk ketten két szép nyárfa,
s búvunk egymás árnyékába.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Robert Burns: Oh, ha járnál ott a pusztán...


Oh ha járnál ott a pusztán,
Zord idővel, zord idővel,
Betakarnálak én téli
Nagy kendőmmel, nagy kendőmmel.
Vagy ha balsors bősz viharja
Érne téged, érne téged.
Mérge ellen keblem adna
Menedéket, menedéket.

Volnék bár vad kietlenben
Elhagyottan, elhagyottan,
Ha ott volnál, paradicsom
Lenne ottan, lenne ottan ;
Vagy ha veled ura volnék
A világnak, a világnak,
Legszebb gyöngye csak te lennél
Koronámnak, koronámnak.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

József Attila: A fán a levelek

A fán a levelek
lassan lengenek.
Már mind görbe, sárga
s konnyadt, puha.

Egy hallgatag madár
köztük föl-le jár,
mintha kalitkája 
volna a fa.

Igy csinál lelkem is.
Jár-kel bennem is,
ágról-ágra lépked
egy némaság.

Szállhatnék - nem merek.
Meghajlik, remeg
a galy, vár és lépked
a némaság.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Radnóti Miklós: Hasonlatok

Olyan vagy, mint egy suttogó faág, 
ha rámhajolsz, 
s rejtelmes ízű vagy, 
olyan vagy, mint a mák, 

s akár a folyton gyűrűző idő, 
oly izgató vagy, 
s olyan megnyugtató, 
mint sír felett a kő, 

olyan vagy, mint egy vélem nőtt barát 
s nem ismerem ma sem 
egészen még nehéz 
hajadnak illatát, 

és kék vagy olykor s félek, el ne hagyj, 
csavargó, nyurga füst - 
és néha félek tőled én, 
ha villámszínű vagy, 

s mint napsütötte égiháború: 
sötétarany, - 
ha megharagszol, ép 
olyan vagy, mint az ú, 

mélyhangú, hosszan zengő és sötét, 
s ilyenkor én 
mosolyodból fényes hurkokat 
rajzolgatok köréd.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Radnóti Miklós: Virágének

Fölötted egy almafa ága,
szirmok hullnak a szádra,
s külön egy-egy késve pereg le,
ráhull a hajadra, szemedre.

Nézem egész nap a szádat,
szemedre hajolnak az ágak,
fényén futkos a fény,
csókra tünő tünemény.

Tűnik, lehunyod szemedet,
árny játszik a pilla felett,
játszik a gyenge szirommal,
s hull már a sötét valahonnan.

Hull a sötét, de ne félj,
megszólal a néma, ezüst éj;
kivirágzik az égi fa ága,
hold bámul a béna világra.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Radnóti Miklós: Bájoló 

Rebbenő szemmel 
ülök a fényben, 
rózsafa ugrik 
át a sövényen, 
ugrik a fény is, 
gyűlik a felleg, 
surran a villám 
s már feleselget 
fenn a magasban 
dörgedelem vad 
dörgedelemmel, 
kékje lehervad 
lenn a tavaknak 
s tükre megárad, 
jöjj be a házba, 
vesd le ruhádat, 
már esik is kint, 
vesd le az inged, 
mossa az eső 
össze szívünket.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Radnóti Miklós: Rejtettelek

Rejtettelek sokáig,
mint lassan ért gyümölcsét
levél közt rejti ága,
s mint téli ablak tükrén
a józan jég virága
virulsz ki most eszemben.
S tudom már mit jelent ha
kezed hajadra lebben,
bokád kis billenését
is őrzöm már szívemben,
s bordáid szép ívét is
oly hűvösen csodálom,
mint aki megpihent már
ily lélegző csodákon.
És mégis álmaimban
gyakorta száz karom van
s mint álombéli isten
szorítlak száz karomban.


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 13)

Juhász Gyula: Emlék

A szálló évekkel 
Sok minden megy el, 
De a szív, a koldus, 
Tovább énekel. 

Mi remény volt régen, 
Emlék ma csupán, 
De legalább sírhatsz 
Tűnt szépek után! 

Ami emlék, szebb is, 
Mint az, ami él, 
Romok is ragyognak 
Hűs hold fényinél!


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 14)

Juhász Gyula: Tiszai csönd

Hálót fon az est, a nagy, barna pók, 
Nem mozdulnak a tiszai hajók. 

Egyiken távol harmonika szól, 
Tücsök felel rá csöndben valahol. 

Az égi rónán ballag már a hold: 
Ezüstösek a tiszai hajók. 

Tüzeket raknak az égi tanyák, 
Hallgatják halkan a harmonikát. 

Magam a parton egymagam vagyok, 
Tiszai hajók, néma társatok! 

Ma nem üzennek hívó távolok, 
Ma kikötöttünk itthon, álmodók!


----------



## szlaci314 (2011 Április 14)

Vajda János: Húsz év múlva

Mint a Montblanc csucsán a jég,
Minek nem árt se nap, se szél,
Csöndes szivem, többé nem ég;
Nem bántja újabb szenvedély.

Körültem csillagmiriád
Versenyt kacérkodik, ragyog,
Fejemre szórja sugarát;
Azért még föl nem olvadok.

De néha csöndes éjszakán
Elálmodozva, egyedül -
Mult ifjuság tündér taván
Hattyúi képed fölmerül.

És ekkor még szivem kigyúl,
Mint hosszú téli éjjelen
Montblanc örök hava, ha túl
A fölkelő nap megjelen...


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

*Még 20*

1


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

2


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

3


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

5


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

6


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

7


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

8


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

9


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

10


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

13


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

14


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

17


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

18


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

19


----------



## rezso33 (2011 Április 14)

20!!!


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

De tündéri


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

23


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

24


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

16 kell még


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

14 kell még


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

15 kell még


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

nem kell már sok


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

csak alig 11 de az mér nem sok


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

10


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

13


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

14


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

17


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

18


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

19


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

hm,mm


----------



## niki74 (2011 Április 14)

Sziasztok, remélem nemsokára meglesz a húsz


----------



## niki74 (2011 Április 14)

már csak 17!


----------



## pinkzombi (2011 Április 14)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## pinkzombi (2011 Április 14)

Egy homokszemben lásd meg a világot, 
Egy vadvirágban a fénylő eget, 
Egy órában az örökkévalóságot, 
S tartsd kezedben a végtelent."


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Április 14)

1


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

nemsokára meglesz a húsz!


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

nyolc


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

kilenc


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

már csak 10!!!


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenegy


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenkettő


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenhárom


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizennégy


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenöt!!!!!!!!


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenhat


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenhét


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizennyolc


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

tizenkilenc


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

20!!!!! :d


----------



## johi.sziszi (2011 Április 14)

végre! juhé!


----------



## william112 (2011 Április 14)

remek kis topik ez


----------



## william112 (2011 Április 14)

igazán tetszik


----------



## william112 (2011 Április 14)

))))))


----------



## william112 (2011 Április 14)

na még egyet...


----------



## william112 (2011 Április 14)




----------



## pannimanni (2011 Április 14)




----------



## tundejavori (2011 Április 14)




----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)




----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

2


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

kössz


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

8


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

10


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

tizenhárom


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

még 3


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

2


----------



## Omcsi (2011 Április 14)

1


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 14)

hello! van itt valaki?


----------



## Semilla (2011 Április 14)

és már csak várnom kell egy napot és tag vagyok!


----------



## HUNVica (2011 Április 14)




----------



## mrici (2011 Április 14)

Ez nagyon érdekes!


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 14)

Mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 14)

Hajrá Tiszavasvári!


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 14)

Akadályozzuk meg a globális felmelegedést, gondoljunk gyermekeinkre...


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 14)

És unokáinkra is.


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 14)

Ők is hallhassanak madárdalt, erdősusogást, láthassanak vadvirágokat.


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

1


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

2


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

3


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

5


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

6


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

7


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

8


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

9


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

10


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

1 kiss


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

2 \\m/


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

3 :``:


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

13


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

5


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

6


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

7


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

8 :-?


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

14


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

9


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

10 :9:


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

17


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

13


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

18


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

14 :..:


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

19


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

15 :99:


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## mpele (2011 Április 14)

20


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

17


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

18 :d


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

19 :cici:


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

20 :777:


----------



## Magyar Virtus (2011 Április 14)

:ugras:


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

1.2


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

2.3


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

3.4


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

4.5


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

5.5


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

6.7


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

7.8


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

8.9


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

8-1


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

10


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

11


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

12


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

13


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

14


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

15


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

16


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

17


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

18,


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

19....


----------



## willisboy68 (2011 Április 15)

20........


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

A


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

B


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

C


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

Cs


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

D


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

E


----------



## Tycka (2011 Április 15)

É


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Bemutatkozás helyett: bajai vagyok, bár Budapesten születtem '41-ben.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Baján voltam gyerek és diák.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Szegeden meg egyetemista.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Ott Etelének neveztek,


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

pedig az igazi nevem Attila.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Matematikusi oklevelet szereztem.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Igazából azonban számítástechnikus lettem,


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

amit ma informatikusnak neveznek.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Pályakezdőként - hova is?


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Budapestre kerültem.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Itt ragadram,


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

bár sok felé jártam és dolgoztam a világban.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Írtam egy sereg szakcikket és tanulmányt,


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

újabban verseket.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Pl. haikukat; most készítem elő újabb kötetemet, a Napút adja ki.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Feleségem első szerelmem, Szép Szőke Szegedem.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Három lányomnál 7 az unoka, a 8. júniusban esedékes.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

A város fölött lakom, a szép nevű Szabadsághegyen (egyesek Svábhegynek nevezik, pedig az csak egy része).


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Vam kertem is, a múlt héten 20 db földieper-palántát ültettem.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Ma délután málnát telepítek.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

Egyelőre vége, folyt. köv. a jövő héten.


----------



## Etele41 (2011 Április 15)

P. S. A család legvidámabb tagja, Tappancs kutya 3 éve elment; pályázati írásomban rá emlézezem. 

Etele41


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

No, ma is írok...


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

Hadd gyűljenek a számok.


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

A 14 a szerencseszámom!


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

A 15 pedig eggyel több.


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

Nemsokára elérem a 21-et, az is nyerőszám!


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

De már csak négy kell.


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

Három a magyar igazság.


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

Az ezüstérem is szépen csillog.


----------



## mrici (2011 Április 15)

Start!


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

*Ma úgy vagyok a munkakedvvel, mint egyszeri lány buli után.Vagy megjön, vagy nem.


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

*Emlékszem az idei nyárra; - egy szép keddi napra esett!


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

*Akasztott embernek lába se éri a földet.


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

*A mákos-meggyes bableves egy olyan étel, ami úgy készül, hogy kettőt lapozunk a szakácskönyvben.


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

*Vidéki vendéglőben: - Cigánypecsenye van? - Hát van, de akkor zene nincs...


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

hmmm nekem még jópár kell de eltűntek az üzeneteim...


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

ja nem csak a frissítés volt kicsit para


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

"miért jó a kerekes kút?" 
"oda lehet tolni ahol víz van"


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

"A kisbaba olyan mint a Nescafé. Könnyű megcsinálni és egész éjjel ébren tart!"


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

"Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet. Volt nagy dínóm, dánom."


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

Érdemes tanulni, mert elobb-utóbb a tanulásba fektetett munka meghozza gyümölcsét, s mint tudjuk, a gyümölcsbol PÁLINKÁT lehet fozni.


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

Egy nap 24 óra, egy cálcán 24 doboz sör.Ez nem lehet véletlen!


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

pezsgőbontááás ) további szép napot!


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

hmmm 21?


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

(Y) akkor itt talán meglesz


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

NAgyon jó ez a segítség


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

nekem sok,mert szerintem felét letörlik xD


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

vagyis még 9


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

nemtudok mitírni


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

)


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

...


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

--------------


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

még3


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

...):


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

:s:s:s


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Szervusztok!


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

1 -megérett a meggy


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

2 csipkebokorvessző


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Szia Tramenes! Te is új?


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

3


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

4


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

Aham, teperek a 20 posztért


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

Már 1 éve regisztráltam de akkor nem volt erőm nekiállni posztolgatni.


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Nos, akkor hajrá!


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

Pedig kéne pár könyv...


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Már évek óta rendszeresen belebotlok ebbe a fórumba, de eddig mindig meg tudtam oldani máshonnan...


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

ejjdelassú


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Most viszont nem jött össze, így rászántam magam az itteni jelenlétre.


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

9


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

10


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

"Sehaj, sebaj, jobb lesz tavaly
dudorászta egy víziló"


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

11


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

12


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

13


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

14


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Szolnok irányítószáma 5000.


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Megjöttek a gólyák.


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

15


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

"egy lép, amelyből kilóg egy ujj!"


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

16


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

17


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Al Bundy nemrég töltötte a 65-öt.


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

18


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Esik az eső. Utálom.


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

19


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Madárkiállításon voltunk, ahol megszökött egy papagáj.


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Szegény párszor nekikoppant az üvegnek.


----------



## tramenes (2011 Április 15)

huszas


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Gratula a huszadikhoz!


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Futás a könyvért!


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Hamarosan én is megyek.


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Most?


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Most!!!


----------



## twinklestar (2011 Április 15)

Abraka dabra!


----------



## twinklestar (2011 Április 15)

Fa.


----------



## twinklestar (2011 Április 15)

Cica.


----------



## twinklestar (2011 Április 15)

Zene


----------



## twinklestar (2011 Április 15)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## twinklestar (2011 Április 15)

Sissy


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

abs


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

xls


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

ibid


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

man


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

nam


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

erm


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

mre


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

hm


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

rr


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

mm


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Ez egy üzenet gyüjtő üzi


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

nagyon köszi a tanácsot a hozzászólások elérésére már itt görcsöltem mióta hogy miket is írjak


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

hoppá máris 4 üzenetet küldtem?


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Szia Zsuzsóka69,szintén a 20 üzenetre hajtasz?


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

magyar abc


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Nem provokálni akarlak,csak gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

iglice


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

És máris 8 a hozzászólások száma ha jól gondolom


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

igen a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

vadgalamb


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Akkor huzzunk bele


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

nagyon jól haladsz


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

kutya


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

macska


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

péntek


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Mindenképpen át akar irányitani a rendszer egy szavazat nyitó oldalra


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

2.


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Nem küldi el mindegyiket,haladnék én ezerrel,na jó 900-al -))


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

na, akkor ide én is beszállnék


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

engem is de nem állok kötélnek most a 20 a cél


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

versenyezzünk


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

hú, de lassan mennek fel az üzenetek...


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Hello anark,ugy veszem észre,az a lényeg,hogy egymás után ne küldjön a versenyző 2 üzit,várjon amig ir valaki utána irjon.Nem biztos hogy igy van de igy tünik


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

vonatkerékpumpáló


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

...9-ig végezni szeretnék a hússzal


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

ez így nagyon misztikusan hangzik  urbánlegend-ízű


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Most meg nem látom hol is tartok


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

jeget aszalni


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Most már látom hol tartok


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

nem akar szaporodni


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

serendy jól áll, elcserélném vele a accountomat


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

kerékpárbeszéd


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Azt mondja a Fókusz:"KUTYAFRRANCIAÁGY!!"És kutya bikini....


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

tíznél tartok


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

foszforrás


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

jajj, majdnem elfelejtettem hozzászólni


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

Kill or Be killed


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

pompom


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

eltünnek az üzeneteim hol lehettek ti kedves üzenetek??


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

csendes


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

Meghalni könnyű, élni nehéz


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

és milyen idő van ott nálatok Quebeckben Serendy?


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Fiu kutya parfüm. Milyen lehet ugyan?


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

eső


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Kapcsolódási problémák.Tiszta meglepetés ez az oldal..


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

A jelen harc a múlttal egy szebb jövőért


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

bb


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

vr


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

már alig tudni magyar


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Fogalmam sincs anark,Miskolcon lakom,és ez lenne a 20.????


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

segítenek közben


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

1/2


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

de jó holnap pihi


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

50 %, erre iszunk


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

Hol a huszadik üzim???


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

What goes around omes all the way back around


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

már túl vagyok a javán remélem meg lesz


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

dr


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

na, innentől lesz nehéz


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

na most egész gyors volt a rendszer


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

csak tudnám minek ez a húsz üzi............


----------



## serendy (2011 Április 15)

További kellemes estét mindenkinek,remélem összefutunk még a canada-n, üdv:Serendy


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

house


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

már csak 3 kell


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

md


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

utolsó hajrá


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

bele kell húzni


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

We!


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

ügyesen jössz fel


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

rt


----------



## asmile (2011 Április 15)

ezismegvanmegsincseste - vagyis de...


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

Minden jót serendy


----------



## zsuzsóka69 (2011 Április 15)

ez az utolsó ha minden igaz veletek nem is volt olyan nehéz elérni.mindenkinek jó hétvégét és kellemes pihenést


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

máris


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

picit lemaradtam


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

finishben !


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

egyedül vagyok?


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

hát akkor...


----------



## anark (2011 Április 15)

...viszlát


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

katicabogár


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

zsiráf


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

zebra


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

medve


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

kenguru


----------



## Zyta123 (2011 Április 15)

pingvin


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

1


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

2


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

3


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

*1*

1


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

szeret


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

*2*



kyrell írta:


> 1


2


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

life


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

like


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

*3*

3


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

k


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

4


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

j


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

u


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

5


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

szep nap


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

6


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

ereny


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

batorsag


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

7


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

kitarrtas


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

8


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

kuzdelem


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

9


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

vagyakozas


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

10


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

11


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

bizalom


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

12


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

13


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

forma1


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

a legjobb


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

14


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

15


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

mennyi?


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

aaaa szepszep


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

16


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

17


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

szeretni kell


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

18


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

kiss


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

19


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

love


----------



## Kyrell (2011 Április 15)

20


----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 15)

:``:


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

1


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

2


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

3


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

4


----------



## i like (2011 Április 15)

5


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 15)

Hozzászól.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 15)

Megint.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 15)

Mint előbb.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 15)

Most is.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 15)

Még 15 ilyen kék.


----------



## Submersible (2011 Április 15)

1


----------



## Submersible (2011 Április 15)

Szerintem ezt már egyszer végig csináltam.


----------



## Submersible (2011 Április 15)

Már akkor sem értettem.


----------



## Submersible (2011 Április 15)

Na mindegy.


----------



## b_monika (2011 Április 15)

jó éjt mindekinek


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

21?


----------



## zizitop (2011 Április 16)

konyal111 írta:


> keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert


Szia! Én szívesen levelezek, nem messze lakunk.. (én Kajászón) Üdv, zita


----------



## zizitop (2011 Április 16)

Mit is ír a hogyishívják??..


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

a


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

b


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

c


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

d


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

e


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

f


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

g


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

h


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

i


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

j


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

k


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

l


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

m


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

n


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

o


----------



## GySzabina (2011 Április 16)

itt is


----------



## william112 (2011 Április 16)




----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

))


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

de jó holnap is hétvége van nem kell menni dolgozni lehet lustálkodni.


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

szépek a virágaim. Szeretem a virágokat.


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

))))))))))))))))


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

kiss


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

hehe


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

abc


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

ijklmnoprsszt


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

Mindig jó napnak kell lennie.


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)




----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

:11:


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

kis kacsa fürdik fekete tóba.


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

Szeretem a haribot.


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

jó lenne ha már melegebb lenne és nem lenne ilyen rossz idő.


----------



## eszto23 (2011 Április 16)

inkább ide írjátok a fentieket, mint filmletöltő topikba


----------



## KTibor82 (2011 Április 16)

Zeneterápia! Segít elfelejteni dolgokat és hozzászólásnak sem rossz!


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

igazad van .


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

mindenkinek igazavan.


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 16)

köszönöm a segitséget.


----------



## KTibor82 (2011 Április 16)

Bár, ha értelmes dolgok hozzászólásnak számítanak, akkor újabbal sikerült növelnem a számukat.


----------



## KTibor82 (2011 Április 16)

Most kedvem lenne magamból kiírni mindent, de akkor nem lenne hely másoknak!


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

egy


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

kettő


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

3


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

11


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

12


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

13


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

15


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

16


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

17


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

18


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

19


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)

20


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

a


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

2


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

3


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

11


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

12


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

13


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

15


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

gcf


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

xfcghjkl


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

fghjk


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

rtzuio


----------



## traviss (2011 Április 16)

végreeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bilekur (2011 Április 16)

hát igen


----------



## bilekur (2011 Április 16)

ööööööö...


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

*Az első*

Hát akkor kezdjük.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Mint az a nevemből is látszik 76-ban születtem.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Nem 1800...


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

... és természetesen nem is 2076-ban.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

*Gyűtögetem a 20-at*

Szóval most ebben az évben leszek 35.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

De jó nekem.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Utaztam már sokfelé Európában


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

de Kanadába még nem jutottam el.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Képek és filmek alapján szép ország


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

és jó nagy is.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Az iskolában megtanulhattam a földrajzát


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

Üdv


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

gazdaságát


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Hello!


----------



## vizsiszabo (2011 Április 16)

Egy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Hello.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

Kettő csipkeborok vessző.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Három, várom a párom.


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

szóval szép ország


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

egyszer


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

majd amikor


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

sok pénzem lesz


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

és épp nem lakásra fogok gyűjtögetni


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

tuti elmegyek oda


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

és megnézem


----------



## vargag76 (2011 Április 16)

hogyan élnek ott a kanadai magyarok.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Igazából akkor tud az ember hozzászólni, amikor már megismerte a helyet.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Köszönjük a segítséget!


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Ad rivum eundem Lupus et Agnus venerant siti compulsi


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Superior stabat Lupus, longeque inferior Agnus.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 16)

Tunc fauce improba latro incitatus iurgii causam intulit.


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

Jövök hsz számot gyűjtögetni


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

"Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

P


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

A


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

R


----------



## polly01 (2011 Április 16)

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg."

(Radnóti Miklós: Nem tudhatom...)


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

S


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

Z


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

E


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

K


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

N


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

Y


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

I


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

elfogy folytasd számmal


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

szeretem a nyelveket


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

minek ez?


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

1


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

2


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

3


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

köszi


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

nincs mit


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

sajnos én nem vagyok szerencsés


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

egész nap rossz helyre írok és nem tudom hány a jó?


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

11


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

12


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

13


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

15


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

16


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

17


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

18


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

19


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

20


----------



## mejutka (2011 Április 16)

21


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

22foglalom


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

2


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

3


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

9 :xd


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

A legtöbben úgy is élnek, hogy észre sem veszik, milyen kincs van a szemük előtt."Alyson Noel"
Most live in such a way that it is not noticed, what kind of treasure there is before their eye.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

Nem a képességeink mutatják meg, hogy kik vagyunk, hanem a döntéseink."
(JK Rowling)
...Our abilities do not show it, who we are how, but our decisions.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (Benjamin Elijah Mays)
It does not report the tragedy if you do not achieve the aims in the life, but, if you do not have aims.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

"Addig vagy boldog, míg van aki szeret, 
aki a bajban megfogja kezed, 
s, hogy milyen fontos is volt neked, 
csak akkor érzed ha nincs már veled!"


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

"Senki sem érdemli meg könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli az nem fog sírásra késztetni."


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

Ha dönteni kell, jobb, ha megtesszük, vállalva a véle járó következményeket. Hisz magukat a következményeket előzetesen úgy sem ismerhetjük meg.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

Ha a szív nem őszinte, a szavak és a tettek, legyenek bár jók, pusztán színlelések, és mind nem használ semmit.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

Merjünk nagyok lenni, s valóban nem olyan nehéz, de legyünk egyszersmind bölcsek is!


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

Adni mindenkinek szabad, amennyit akar. Elvenni azonban csak érdemünk szerint szabad.


----------



## pocok0612 (2011 Április 17)

Tudj örülni a kis sikereknek! Ne azt nézd, milyen messze vagy még, hanem azt is, ahová már elértél!


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A beteg szervezetet az egészség hiánya kínozza. A beteg lélekben a lélek hiánya fáj.
Rejtő Jenő.


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A virágot a napfény fejleszti ki, az emberi lelket a szeretet.
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Megtalálni a belső békét? Megnéztem, nem volt ott.
Bob Geldof


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A csecsemő lelke "tiszta lap" - tabula rasa -, amire semmi nincs írva. Ezt a lapot a gyermek tapasztalatai írják tele - az, amit lát, hall és érez.
John Locke


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A félelem forrása a jövőben van, s aki megszabadul a jövőtől, annak nincs félnivalója.
Milan Kundera


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Egyetlen igazán becsületes ember sem akar meggyőzni másokat a becsületességéről. Az igazán becsületes emberek jóformán észre sem veszik, hogy azok.
Karen Joy Fowler


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Az ész az egyetemes, az érzék az egyedi dolgok ismerője.
Arisztotelész


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A gyerekek sose maguktól követnek el hibákat. Ők csak beleesnek a szakadékba, amelyhez saját szüleik vezetik el őket.
Jodi Lynn Picoult


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A legtöbb ember nem az igazságot keresi, csak a maga igazát.
Karinthy Frigyes


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Az igazságnak nem a fölfedezése a nehéz, hanem a kimondása; a fölfedése tehát.
Illyés Gyula


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Még a legszörnyűbb valóságban is mindig van valami megbékítő, ha az ember szembenéz vele.
Franz Werfel


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Csak az keresi a misztikumot, aki menekül a valóságos problémák elől.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A létező legnagyobb ámítás az ember saját véleménye.
Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A valóság csupán illúzió, bár nagyon kitartó.
Albert Einstein


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A képzelettől veszem kölcsön, amit a valóság nem ad meg nekem.
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

A tekintélyvesztés borzalmas dolgokat művelhet egy férfival.
Dave Eggers


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

Köszöntök mindenkit !


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

[FONT=&quot]Koriander[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

Serkenti a vérkeringést, de mellékhatásai is lehetnek, ezért körültekintően kell alkalmazni. 

Adagolás: 3 g por 1 kávéskanálnyi mézbe keverve. Reggel szedendő, az anyagot hagyni kell a szájban elolvadni. [/FONT]


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

[FONT=&quot]Ez nem afrodiziákum, és itt csupán azért kerül megemlítésre, mert olyan anyagot tartalmaz, amely növeli a női mellek méretét. 

Adagolás: 1 liter vízzel, a növény 20 g-ját vagy a magvak 10 g-ját kell leforr [/FONT]


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

[FONT=&quot]Ginzeng[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

A több mint 2000 éves gin-zeng erősítőszer és afrodiziákum egyszerre. Ezenkívül mint stresszcsökkentő anyagot is alkalmazzák. 

Adagolás: 12-50 csepp gin zeng olaj 1/4 pohár vízben feloldva. Fogyasztása ébredéskor, délelőtt 11 óra körül és este 6 óra körül, vagy 10-35 csepp gin zeng kivonat 1/4 pohár vízben oldva étkezések előtt fél órával fogyasztva. Vagy: 1-3 gyökérpor kapszula 1/4 pohár vízben oldva reggel és délután fogyasztva[/FONT]


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

[FONT=&quot]Fagyöngy.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Erősítő jellegén kívül jól ismert az érelmeszesedésre gyakorolt kedvező hatása is. A fagyöngy "csodanövény", és bizonyos korban segít átvészelni az előre nem látható gyengélkedési periódusokat. Kellő körültekintéssel adagolandó! 

Adagolás: 15 g-ot kell 1 liter vízben leforrázni és naponta háromszor fogyasztani, vagy egy kevés port egy kanálnyi mézzel elkeverve fogyasztani. [/FONT]


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

_[FONT=&quot]Vigy[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ünk több szenvedélyt, kreativitást [/FONT][FONT=&quot]és egyensúlyt a mindennapokba.[/FONT]_


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

- _Mi az __út? - kérdezték Nan-szen zen mestert_
- _Az __út a mindennapi élet -felelte._


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

_Minden embernek megvan a maga hivat__á*sa... Van egy irány, amelyet követve, a teljes tér megnyílik előtte._
- Ralph Waldo Emerson​


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

_Hossz__ú távon az ember azt találja el, amit megcéloz._
- Henry Dávid Thoreau​


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

_[FONT=&quot]Legyetek h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]űek önmagatokhoz !
[/FONT]_


----------



## Sú Baba (2011 Április 17)

*El tudsz-e hallgatni és magadba nézni? Ha igen, akkor megfogod látni, hogy az igazság mindig elérhető, mindig válasz kész !*_- _Lao-ce​


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Olyannak szeretlek, amilyen vagy.


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

3 kiss


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Amit 2011 hoz, az a magasabb szintű tisztánlátás, megértés, átalakulás és növekedés mindaddig, míg a függetlenség, a megfigyelés, a feltétel nélküli szeretet és az elfogadás pontjáról közelítjük meg a történéseket.


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

„Egy testi tünet mögött mindig elfojtott lelki konfliktus áll — magyarázza Farkas Erzsébet ezoterikus pszichológus. — A szervezet szimbolikus formában fejezi ki, amit az illető elnyom magában. Az allergiás betegnek az agresszió, a hatalom jelent gondot. Nem tud kiállni önmagáért, képtelen érvényesíteni az akaratát."


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

*Ne utasítsd el a szenvedélyt!*


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Rövid az élet, mert annyi mindent szeretnék, viszont ettől lesz hosszú, mert azt a rövidséget úgy fogom tudni kitölteni, hogy sok tartalom férjen bele.


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

"Szoros kapcsolat van a szenvedélyes lelkiállapot és az önbizalom hiánya között.
A túlzott szenvedélyesség az önbizalom pótlékaként szolgál."
Eric Hoffer


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Világunk a dualizmusra épült; míg nem sikerül összeegyeztetned az ellentéteket, a béke csak futó felvillanásként van jelen szívedben. A legnagyobb paradoxon az, hogy a béke természetes állapota a mennyeknek, de nem az anyagi világnak.


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Forrás: Christopher Hansard: A boldog élet tibeti művészete - Gyakorlati tanácsok az örömteli élethez, Trivium kiadó


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

SEGÍTS A SORSTÁRSAIDON!!!-Ingyenes szemtorna


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Allopátia az allergiát úgy definiálja, hogy a szervezet téves reakciója, túlreagálása. Lehet-e magát a BETEGSÉGET úgy definiálni, mint a szervezet téves- v. túlreakcióját ?


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

*[SIZE=-1]Életem minden eseménye gyarapodásomat szolgálja. Minél többet adok, annál többet kapok.[/SIZE]*


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Aki a viszonzás reményében szeret, csak az idejét vesztegeti.
_Paulo Coelho_


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

_Ellentétben a közfelfogással, a szerelem nem olyasvalami, amibe tehetetlenül "beleesünk". Nem "ránk szakad". (...) Mindig van egy semleges pont, ahol az ember engedélyt ad magának arra, hogy szeressen vagy ne szeressen. (...) Ez a pillanat, amikor még dönthetünk.
Müller Péter_


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

"Mit szólsz, ha azt mondom, hogy az eredményed világéletedben megegyezett a szándékoddal? Én bizony azt állítom, hogy pontosan így áll a dolog. Az elért eredményed mindig megegyezik a szándékoddal. (...) Tegyük fel, kitűzted magad elé célul, hogy.. (...) de nem sikerült teljesen megvalósítanod. Ez annyit jelent, hogy az adott dolog nem is volt igazán feltett szándékod. Ezzel nem azt akarom mondani, hogy nem vágytál rá. Persze, hogy vágytál. Ám a vágyad alig volt több tunya óhajnál.. (...) A szándékod talán az volt, hogy ne tűnj nevetségesnek, és nem is tűntél annak - vagyis ezt a szándékot valósítottad meg a kimondott vágyad helyett. (...) Az ember feltett szándéka mély, erős és fókuszált, *az ember feltett szándéka gyakran még önmaga előtt is rejtve marad*. Arra akarok kilyukadni, hogy a másik ember feltett szándékát kizárólag az általa elért eredményből tudod megfejteni. Hogy* a szándék és az eredmény mindig egy és ugyanaz*." 
(Brian Klemmer: Éntérkép) ​


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

A kudarcok és csalódások valójában a* pesszimista stratégiát folytató ember önbeteljesítő jóslatai*. A pesszimista ember a *tapasztalatot kudarcnak, csalódásnak* nevezi el, mert a csalódás feljogosít a visszahúzódásra. Ha csupán tapasztalatnak nevezné azt, amikor valami a várakozásaival ellentétben nem sikerül, akkor a társadalmi elvárás további kísérletezést várna el tőle.


Szendi Gábor: Kudarc, csalódás


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

Szendi G:
*Az optimista rejtett feltevése, hogy a dolgok értünk vannak.* A pesszimista a dolgokat ellentétesnek látja, amelyekkel szemben csak egyet tehet, védekezésre rendezkedik be. Az *optimista a sikertelenséget előrevivő tapasztalatnak tekinti,* amely megmondja, hogy „nem így kell csinálni”. A pesszimista a sikertelenséget intő kudarcnak tekinti, és levonja a következtetést: „nem lehet csinálni”.


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

"A problémák nem azért vannak, hogy megoldjuk őket, a problémák azok a 
pólusok, amelyek megteremtik az élethez szükséges feszültséget."
H. Hesse


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

*Az elért eredményed mindig megegyezik a szándékoddal.*
(Brian Klemmer: Éntérkép)


----------



## sozsa (2011 Április 17)

*[SIZE=-1]Itt az ideje, hogy képességeiddel másokat szolgálj. Feladataid nehezek, és teljes erődet igénylik. Ha vállalod a fáradságot, az aratás bőven megjutalmaz.[/SIZE]*


----------



## zsofificu (2011 Április 17)

"Légy óvatos, kit engedsz be az életedbe, mert lesz olyan, aki nem óhajt távozni."


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Légy közönyös, de kényes, és vesd meg a világot, sajátítsd el a végső bölcsességet és ne törődj önmagaddal!"
/Tao Jüan Ming/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Az úgynevezett élet rövid epizód két nagy titok között, amely igazából csak egy. Nem tudok gyászolni egyetlen halottat sem. Ők a tartósság, mi viszont az átmenet vagyunk."
/C. G. Jung/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Ha rájövünk arra, hogy az élet csak egy álom, nem ad, de el se vesz, akkor valószínű, hogy el tudjuk engedni az életet. Csak így nyerjük azt.
/Tolvaly Ferenc/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Először adjál a gyermekeidnek gyökereket, és csak utána adj nekik szárnyakat."
/Peter James/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Ha korlátozzuk földi javainkat, több szabad gondolatunk marad a szellemiekre."


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Az élet nagy, izgalmas valami, több mint az evés-ivás, alvás, szórakozás..., a kis hiúságok, kis örömök, olcsó címek bálványozása, szatócskodás a művészettel."
/Sinclair Lewis/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Reality leaves a lot to the imagination."
/John Lennon/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans."
/John Lennon/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Time you enjoy wasting was not wasted."
/John Lennon/


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

"Poetry is not only dream and vision; it is the skeleton architecture of our lives. It lays the foundations for a future of change, a bridge across our fears of what has never been before."


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

2


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

3


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

2


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

3


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

12


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

13


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

14


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

18


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

12


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

20


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

13


----------



## Tigrismacko (2011 Április 17)

21


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

14


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

18


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## Babbann (2011 Április 17)

20


----------



## smasszer 72 (2011 Április 17)

Mi nem érthető azon, hogy a 20 hozzászólás érdekében egy topichoz csak egyszer lehet hozzászólni? Mert sokaknak úgy látom, nem érthető...


----------



## tity1 (2011 Április 17)

Nekem ez az első.


----------



## tity1 (2011 Április 17)

Abc?


----------



## tity1 (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## merretartasz (2011 Április 17)

Ma tapétáztunk, és jöttek a vendégek!


----------



## merretartasz (2011 Április 17)

még itt vannak


----------



## Youki79 (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## Youki79 (2011 Április 17)

Na még kilenc


----------



## Youki79 (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## zsofificu (2011 Április 17)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10...


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...





szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...



már csak 19 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 18 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 17 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 16 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 15 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 14 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 13 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


már unom...


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 12 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


remélem van aki ezt élvezi, mert nekem nem sikerül


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 11 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


vlki magyarázza el, hogy ez mire jó!


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 10 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


nem kell magyarázat, hülyén akarok meghalni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 9 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


na, a maradékhoz bekapok 1 xanaxot


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 8 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


nyugi TBoy, mindjárt kész vagy


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 7 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


mindig ilyen értelmes időtöltésre vágytam. köszönöm Nektek!


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 6 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 5 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


na, még ez a 20 másodperces korlát is...


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 4 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 3 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 2 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


----------



## mrtboy (2011 Április 17)

már csak 1 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni


végre...


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

sziasztok


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

azt hiszem én is csatlakozom a gyűjtögetők klubjához


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

nem is tudom, hogy jól csinálom


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

hát végül is változik a szám


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

akkor lehet..


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

hogy


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

valamit elrontottam


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

átirányítottak


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

most megint itt vagyok


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

nem igazán tudom követni


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

ennek így


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

mi értelme van


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

na kipróbálom ezt is


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

jé ez is működik


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

akkor inkább


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

ide írogatok


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

magamnak, jól elvagyok


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

a húsz


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

végre!!!


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

a 20 hozzá szólásra megyek


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

Remélem még ma összejön


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

jó a 20 másodperces időkorlát


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 16


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 15


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 14


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 13


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 12


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 11


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 10


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 9


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 8


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 7


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 6


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 5


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 4


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 3


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

Már csak 2


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 1


----------



## Laceeka78 (2011 Április 18)

Utolsó! Juhé!


----------



## nagyfigura (2011 Április 18)

nekem 8


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 18)

Ezer köszönet!!!!!
Nagyon jó volt visszamenni gyereknek.


----------



## matebela (2011 Április 18)

Köszi.


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

21


----------



## elemek (2011 Április 18)

22


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

ez jó


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

sőt


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

legyen


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

kicsit


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

több


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)




----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

azt


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

hiszem


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

de


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

nem


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

csak


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

hi-szem


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

hanem


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

tudom


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Nagyon örülök, hogy regisztrálhattam magyarországi magyarként.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Nagyon sok értékes könyvet töltöttek fel a tagok.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Sokat szoktam olvasni, bár az utóbbi időben kevés az időm erre.


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

sikerülni


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Hétvégén bejeztem be Ken Follett A titánok bukása című könyvének olvasását.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Tetszett, ajánlom mindenkinek.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Egy trilógia első kötete.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Aki szereti a történelmet, annak érdekes olvasmány


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Az első világháború körüli időkben játszódik.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Helyszínek: Anglia, Németország, Franciaország és Oroszország.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Kíváncsi vagyok a trilógia következő kötetére is.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Follett "Katedrális"-át is ajánlanám mindenkinek.


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 18)

fog


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Az olvasás mellett szeretek rejtvényt is fejteni.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

A napi "betevőmet" egy anagrammás oldalon találom.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Neve: Homoludens.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Nagyon szeretem a cicákat.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Van három, két kislány és egy fiú


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

A fekete kandúr neve: Julien - a vörös és fekete után


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

mamacica neve: Lukrécia
a lánya egyszerűen csak Szépike


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

A szaporodás problémáját ivartalanítással oldottuk meg.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Szépikét péntek este műtötte egy nagyon aranyos doki.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Vasárnap már fára mászott.


----------



## fracacica (2011 Április 18)

Egy hét múlva megyünk varratszedésre.


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*ggggggg*

gggggg


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

hjkjdsdfg


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

xfghjkl


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*fghjk*

fvbnmk,


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*ddddddddddd*

dddddd


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*jjjjjj*

jjjjjjjj


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*kkkkkk*

kkkkkk


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*kkkkkk*

kkkkkkkk


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*kkkkkk*

kkkkkkk


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*llllll*

lllllll


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*kkkkk*

kkkkk


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*lllllll*

llllllll


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*kkkkk*

jjjjjjjjj


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*ééééééé*

ááááááá


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*kkkkkk*

lllllllll


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*dddddd*

ssssssss


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*áááááááá*

deddddd


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*uuuuuu*

uuuuuuu


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*ééééé*

gfdseawsdrftgzhj


----------



## decsi11 (2011 Április 18)

*áélkjhgfdsertzui*

rdftgzhujiko


----------



## ada76 (2011 Április 18)

szuper


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

sziasztok


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

szeretek konyveket olvasni


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

szilvasi lajos konyvek erdekelnek


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

ha valaki tud segiteni akkor ,megkerem segitsen


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

meg uj vagyok


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

sport


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

kosarlabda


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

filmek


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

foci


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

kezilabda


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

hoki


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

tenisz


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

vizilabda


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

minifoci


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

gordeszka


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

si


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

siugras


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

atletika


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

rudugras


----------



## menetfuro (2011 Április 18)

voli


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Nullam sed mauris sit amet enim rutrum faucibus.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Nullam id lacus vel mi lacinia porta.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Vivamus egestas aliquet nisl, nec congue mi egestas et.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Donec pretium diam non nisi blandit dictum.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Quisque non sem pellentesque mi cursus feugiat non a enim.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Etiam porta scelerisque nisl, et convallis diam gravida sed.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Sed tristique metus eget dui adipiscing accumsan.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Integer sed felis in odio porttitor ultrices at id urna.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Morbi ut arcu felis, hendrerit mollis ligula.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Vestibulum et eros erat, vitae tempus lorem.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Quisque facilisis ultricies enim, non pharetra quam tempus eu.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Phasellus placerat neque ut nulla fermentum commodo.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Vestibulum euismod libero vel lectus tincidunt auctor.


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Proin posuere mauris a sem dignissim semper lobortis erat pellentesque.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Vestibulum posuere eros quis felis mattis a pharetra ligula gravida.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Mauris pulvinar eros vel felis interdum a tincidunt quam pulvinar.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Donec vel elit eget dolor placerat molestie.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Mauris id dolor sem, ac vulputate nibh.


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Aenean non ipsum lacus, vel scelerisque ipsum.


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

ez az első


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

akkor most jöjjön egy abc


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

ez már a 3.


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

abc


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

ez az ötödik, már csak 15


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

abc harmadszor


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

ez már a hetedik


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

és jöjjön újra egy kis abc


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

el sem hiszem már kilencnél járok


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

tíz-tíz-tíz abc


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

11 és már csak 47 és fél óra


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

12, az már egy tucat


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

nem írom le, hogy ez hányadik hozzászólásom, mert babonás vagyok :


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

14 tehát megint jöhet egy kis abc


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

15 ! már csak 5


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

16 már tényleg nem tudok mit írni


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

17 de mindent a cél érdekében


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

18 már oly közel a cél, csak én vagyok messze az "értelmes" hozzászólástól


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

19 legyen megint abc, abc, abc


----------



## Tilji (2011 Április 18)

20 ez már a vége, nem zavarok mára többet


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

*20 hozzászólás*

1


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## gabikir (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## badboy22 (2011 Április 19)

thanks nice thread


----------



## badboy22 (2011 Április 19)

thanks you


----------



## badboy22 (2011 Április 19)

nice thread dude


----------



## badboy22 (2011 Április 19)

thanks you


----------



## badboy22 (2011 Április 19)

thanbks you


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

1


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

2


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

3


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

4


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

5


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

6


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

7


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

8


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

9


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

10


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

11


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

12


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

13


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

14


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

15


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

16


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

17


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

lassan


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

csak összejön


----------



## Xao (2011 Április 19)

köszi


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 19)

megint


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 19)

egy


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 19)

új


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 19)

nap


----------



## gotirex (2011 Április 19)




----------



## commodore64 (2011 Április 19)

köszönöm az információkat, igazán hasznosak


----------



## Azuba (2011 Április 19)

Nemsokára meg van.


----------



## ada76 (2011 Április 19)

"Már épp kezdtem megszokni a tegnapot, hát nem eljött a mai nap? "
(finn falfirka)


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Jó ötlet


----------



## Juci57 (2011 Április 19)

*Kérés*

Óvodapedagógus vagyok, most ballagtatok először önállóan nagycsoportos gyerekeket, és ezért szeretnék ötleteket, mese dramatizációkat kérni. 
köszönöm a segítséget. 
Üdv Juci


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Üdv mindenkinek 
Ez is megfelel egy hozzászólásnak.


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Nem jó a számláló, a képregényeknél már 9 hozzászólást regisztáltak.


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Nem világos, hogy egy nap kell az összes hozzászólás?


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Ha elbeszélgetek magammal, meglesz.


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Lehet, hogy ez a cél, de ez tiszta Karinthy!!


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Kedves mindenki!
Ti is így csináltátok?


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Kicsit érdekes ez a helyzet


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Már 14.


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Már csak 6 hiányzik


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Nem tudok számolni, csak 4


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Még mit írjak a cél érdekében?


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

A számolás egyszerűbb!


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Megvan!


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Ez a biztonsági ráadáa, megyek a képregényekhez, hajrá.


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Április 20)

jó ez!


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Április 20)

éljen!


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Április 20)

Én igen


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Április 20)

ez igaz


----------



## zsefjo (2011 Április 20)

engem is


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

akkor örülök!


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

érdekes dolgok ezek


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

megdöbbentően érdekes


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

nem láttam érdekesebbet iylen korai órákban


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

már legalább 9 üzenetem van!


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

van vagy 10


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

lesz még húsz


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

vagy 30


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

13. elképesztó


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

lesz az több is


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

mondjuk 15


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

vagy 16


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

esetleg 17


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

késöbb 18


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

majd 19


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

legvégül : 20


----------



## fater105 (2011 Április 20)

egy


----------



## fater105 (2011 Április 20)

kettö


----------



## fater105 (2011 Április 20)

három


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

Ez egy nagyon jó lehetőség köszönöm szépen


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

Azért lehet hogy kellene írnom valami értelmeset is ))


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

Tehát én Imre vagyok Pestről


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

37 éves Feleség 2 gyerek


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

A nagyobbik 18 éves fiú
a lányom pedig 11 éves


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

felszolgáló vagyok egy budai vendéglőben


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

hét


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

itt Pesten nagyon szép napos idő van


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

kb 15 fok


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

esőt nem mondtak mára


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

az asszony már dolgozik de én csak tízre megyek


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

viszont ott leszek éjfélig


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

remélem sok vendég lesz


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

és nagy forgalom


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

mert az mindenkinek jó


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

lassan nem tudok mit írni


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

lehet hogy én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

már csak három kell


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

és kettő......


----------



## cocojumbo (2011 Április 20)

és itt van a 20. hurrá.......


----------



## liriam (2011 Április 20)

egy


----------



## liriam (2011 Április 20)

kettő


----------



## liriam (2011 Április 20)

három


----------



## liriam (2011 Április 20)

négy


----------



## Kapitane (2011 Április 20)

Most megyek az ebédért, ha találkozom a nyuszival természetesen elmondom a problémádat, biztosan segíteni fog.


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

most épp semmi sem jut eszembe


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

egy


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

két


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

három


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

négy


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

ez hosszú lesz...


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

na még párat


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

na írok még máshova is


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

ajjajj


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

még


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

jajmár..


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

óóó


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

hohoo


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

már csak kettő


----------



## Gidi (2011 Április 20)

éééééés 20. véégre


----------



## Melushka (2011 Április 20)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## Melushka (2011 Április 20)

abc


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

*bhg*

hhh


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

jj


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

három


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

négy


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

öt


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

hat


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

hét


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

nyolc


----------



## k.david (2011 Április 20)




----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

kilenc


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

tíz


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

11


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

12


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

13


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

14


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

15


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

16


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

17


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

18


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

19


----------



## jáhel (2011 Április 20)

20


----------



## galgatorix (2011 Április 20)

*Köszönet*

Köszi Zsuzsa, az infot.


----------



## galgatorix (2011 Április 20)

*Köszönet*

Galgatorix vagyok Magyarországról és üdvözlők minden tagot.


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

nem is tudom mennyi van még a 20-ig


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

nahát már csak 9


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

ennek így valóban sok értelme van


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

köszi a felvilágosítást


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

-Anyu! Nézhetem a televíziót?
-Igen kislányom, csak ne kapcsold be.


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

-Felakaszthatom a kabátját, uram?
-Tőlem akár főbe is lőheti.


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

Mi a jó az amnéziában?
Az ember mindig új arcokkal találkozik.


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

-Mondd, neked van zsebszámológéped?
-Minek az? Én tudom hány zsebem van.


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

-Nekünk kerekes kutunk van.
-Az jó, mert azt oda tolják, ahová akarják.


----------



## borzasine (2011 Április 20)

Férfi begipszelt lábbal horgászik a folyóparton. Arra megy egy másik horgász:
-Harapnak a halak?
-Nem, csak elestem...


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Sietnem kellene 
ABC


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

egymás után is lehet küldeni?


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Úgy tűnik igen


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Nem is egyszerű egy-egy zenei alap felkutatása


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Azt hinné az ember,hogy hipp-hopp meg is van,de nem így van...


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

1,2,3


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Bocs,ha nem mindenki érti,de most tényleg a 20 a cél


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

még 6kell


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Azt veszem észre szerencsére,h nagyon segítőkészek itt az emberek


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

gn


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

a zene mindenkié


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

na még 2 kell


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Köszönöm,h van ilyen fórum is,nagyon sokat segített!!!


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

dilis elet
1


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

2 3 4 5


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

uff


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

de kell nekem ez a husz hozzaszolas


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

szep a z elet


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

mindjart megvan a 20


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

Szep az ido


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

Remelem husvetkor is ilyne lesz


----------



## helmi87 (2011 Április 21)

Na meg ketott


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

háhááááááááá jó nekem!
Nekem nem kell fogynom


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

én csak erős vagyok!!!!!
Kettlebellel gyúrjatok jól fogtok kinézni! Lesz jó sok minőségi izmotok.


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

jah hogy ez most ilyen női fittneses oldal? 
jól van akkor


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h1QcHTkwdI


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tut9Yoa97P4

együtt könnyebb


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

- Milyen zaj van a konditeremben?
- ???
- Fitt nesz.


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

áááááááháhááááááááá nagy poén mi?
de jóóó ez na


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

Eddig sárga öves voltam. De megláttam az ellenfelemet, s egy pillanat alatt barna öves lettem


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

háháháháháháháháhááááá jó mi mimi: _D


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

én is barna öves vagyok ááááám


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

aikido-ban


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

jó sport az


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

egészséges meg minden


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

nem hiába harc-és mozgásművészet


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

ki a kedvenc harművészetek??


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

nekem, of course, Bruce Lee


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

a nagy és legendás Bruce Lee


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

kár hogy meghalt


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

na sebaj nézzétek meg a filmjeit


----------



## norby96 (2011 Április 21)

yeeeeeeeeah megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Pherdi (2011 Április 21)

köszi a segítséget!!!


----------



## Pherdi (2011 Április 21)

nagyon jó az oldal!!


----------



## Pherdi (2011 Április 21)

:ddddddd


----------



## Pherdi (2011 Április 21)

Lllllllllll


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

egy


----------



## Pherdi (2011 Április 21)

:bbbb


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

kettő


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

három


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

négy


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

öt


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

hat


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

hét


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

nyolc


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenegy


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenkettő


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizennégy


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenöt


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenhat


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenhét


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## zsumi68 (2011 Április 21)

húsz


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

ez érdekes nap volt.


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

és még nincs vége!


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

amúgy jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

lassan aludni kéne.


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

bár...


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

ma úgy sincs semmi dolgom...


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

vagyis van


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

élvezni az egyetemisták életét!


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

viszont szombaton dolgozni kell menni


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

ez a része nem tetszik


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

de kell a pénz


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

egyre drágább az élet


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

és az utolsó


----------



## gsmith88 (2011 Április 22)

na ez érdekes


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Weszti vagyok.


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Szegeden egyetemista.


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

molekuláris bionika szakon


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

nagyon szeretem a várost


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

és az egyetemet is


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

A kollégium is jó


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Bár 1 kisebb felújítást el tudna viselni


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

a társaság viszont nem is lehetne jobb


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

talán épp csak 1 kicsit


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

A szakot is szeretem.


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

szerencsére kevesen vagyunk, így olyan mint 1 osztály


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

És könnyen tudunk segítséget kérni egymástól


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

sajnos messze kerültem otthonról


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Sok ember hiányzik


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Ritkán vagyok otthon, így ritkán is látom őket


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

ez nem tölt el túláradó boldogsággal


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

De szerintem megérte


----------



## Weszti15 (2011 Április 22)

Szeged! Sör! Szeretem!


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

nem tudom mit történt.


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

eltűntek a hozzászólásaim?


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

Évek óta felvagyok regisztrálva.


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

Ekorra pech-et.


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

most gyűjtögethettem a hozzászólasokat.


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

na még tovább


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

szörnyű


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

1


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

4


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

köszönöm, eme fórum létezését


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

5


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

6


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

hú, de sok van még:twisted:


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

8


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

9


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

10


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## SZNAE (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## kovnita (2011 Április 22)

Na most már elég lesz talán


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Nekem meg 19


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

De én visszafelé számolok


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Tehát még 18


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

"Állandóan változik itt minden,
csak a változás az, ami állandó.
"


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Evolúció


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 
20 hozzászólást. 

Így elkerülhető, hogy a nem megfelelő beírások a későbbiekben törlésre kerüljenek.

Itt írhattok bármiről és folyamatosan, lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez cs


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

111


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

ere


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

as


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

sss


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

halllli


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

iughug


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

arrra


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

még


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

meggg


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

aha


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

ehe


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

ssssss


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

231


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

Languages of the World


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

reee


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

Languages of the World - Esperanto


----------



## vcsz (2011 Április 22)

anto


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

remélem sikerül


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

ezek szerint ez lesz a 2.


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

épp a gyilkos számok fog kezdődni


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

a 20 but 1 könyvet szeretném letölteni


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

remélem nem tiltanak ki innen


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

nagyon sok jó dolgot láttam itt


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

nem tudom, hogy mit írjak


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

szoktam farmville-zni


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

következik: criminal minds


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

mindegy


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

érdekes a története


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

már alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

garcia tök jó


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

akkor most számokat írok


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

akkor most egy betű


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

q


----------



## kizics (2011 Április 22)

és a 20. üzenet!


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

bagira11 írta:


> a segítség nagyon jó


hahaha


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 meglesz


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 később


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 segitsetek


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 lassan haladok


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 mi a téma


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 gyerekeknek valami


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 grafikát kérek


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 szia


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

kizics írta:


> és a 20. üzenet!


 kézimunka???


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> kézimunka???


 varrás minták


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> kézimunka???


 festészet


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> kézimunka???


 dekoráciok


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> dekoráciok


 csak 15


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> csak 15


 csigalépésben járok


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> csak 15


 mindjárt meglesz a 20


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> mindjárt meglesz a 20


 kitartás nehéz


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> kitartás nehéz


 még kettő kell


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> még kettő kell


 végre összejött a 20


----------



## labzsu (2011 Április 22)

labzsu írta:


> kitartás nehéz


 hurrá


----------



## vgezuka (2011 Április 23)

filmguru írta:


> Verzió:
> Dementia 13 (1963) DVDRIP XVID ENGDUB-HORRORFREAK
> 
> 
> ...


Köszi a feltőltést!


----------



## vgezuka (2011 Április 23)

tettszett


----------



## vgezuka (2011 Április 23)

balboka írta:


> Az utolsó léghajlító
> (The Last Airbender)
> 
> 
> ...


köszi!


----------



## vgezuka (2011 Április 23)

pupaak írta:


> színes, szinkronizált, amerikai akciófilm, 95 perc, 2010
> 
> rendező: George Tillman Jr.
> forgatókönyvíró: Joe Gayton, Tony Gayton
> ...


tetszik a film! köszi!


----------



## vgezuka (2011 Április 23)

köszönöm!


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*tetszik*

ez jó


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*kutya*

nekem is


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*ma*

ma


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*cápa*

cápa


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*22*

22


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*44*

44


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*222*

222


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*555*

555


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*tt*

34


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*55*

454


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*3*

123


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*0*

20


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*3434*

4535325


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*77585*

568568


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*30*

02012


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*202020*

0201202


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*311313*

1324124


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*3213*

3131


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*20*

1221


----------



## cs_edina (2011 Április 23)

de miert?


----------



## cs_edina (2011 Április 23)

tdfhjhk


----------



## cs_edina (2011 Április 23)

546521


----------



## cs_edina (2011 Április 23)

756156


----------



## jumpily (2011 Április 24)

Rengeteg diafilmünk van, a gyerekeink szívesen nézik.


----------



## Kapitane (2011 Április 24)

Ez a mindegy: 111


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

Hali!


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

bfdbfdb


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

gbfdbrn


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

465664


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

kissbocsi...


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

g5g5g5 könyvet...


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

már csak pár kell...


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

ne hari....


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

12 kell...


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

\\m/kiss::s


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

10 kell...


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

9......


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

:twisted::33:8..................


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

*7..............*


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

kissjajjj már csak hat.................................


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

öt... nyugi csak öt...


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

.é.é.áé,lbvjcjhvjh


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

bgg vjjjknnboborbborrvhodoyaholee


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

uhubjkn uuuu tammy vagyo és kell husz hsz..


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

hehehe uccsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó.


----------



## Morte (2011 Április 24)

de nekem már van...


----------



## 55Ilona (2011 Április 24)

Hali!
Az én kutyám meg horkol!!!!!!!!!!!! (Pincsi!)


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

**

Nos, akkor itt lehet offolni!


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

Álmaim topikja!


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

:ddd


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

1


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

2


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

3


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

4


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

5


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

6


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

7


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

8


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

9


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

10


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

Na, még 5!


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

...4


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

...3


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

...2


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

...1


----------



## emily1010 (2011 Április 24)

20


----------



## kékmágus (2011 Április 25)

A jogodért megküzdesz. A szabadságot kiharcolod.


----------



## kékmágus (2011 Április 25)

A cselekvés iránti szeretetben élni és a másik akaratát megértve őt élni hagyni, ez a szabad ember alapelve.


----------



## kékmágus (2011 Április 25)

Az ember zokszó nélkül meghal a szabadságáért. De ha a gyerekei gyomrát az éhség kínozza, akkor odaadja a szabadságát is egy darab kenyérért, és azt mondja, hogy jó cserét csinált.


----------



## kékmágus (2011 Április 25)

A természet az emberből csak természeti lényt formál; a társadalom törvények szerint cselekvő lényt; szabad lényt csak ő maga formálhat magából.


----------



## kékmágus (2011 Április 25)

Bárhol börtönben érezheted magad, ha nincs hited.


----------



## kékmágus (2011 Április 25)

Az emberek őrültnek tettetik magukat, hogy azt csinálhassák, amit akarnak.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Április 25)

Azt hittem rögtön filmes kritikát adhatok.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Április 25)

Vagy, hogy minden filmről tudnom kéne valamit.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Április 25)

Amennyiben minden jól megy, még három beírás.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Április 25)

Húsvét alkalmából:

Tele van a hajad kosszal,
Meglocsollak domestosszal.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Április 25)

Te vagy az, ki nekem maradt,
meglocsollak, dőljél hanyatt !


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Április 25)

Köszönet a Kanadai Magyaroknak.


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

[FONT=&quot]“Mikor arra vágysz, hogy észrevegyenek, megértsenek és szeressenek, tudd, hogy a többiek is erre vágynak.” *Tatiosz*[/FONT]


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“A boldogsághoz vezető legrövidebb út: az önismeret.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Te magad vagy az az erő, amely életre hívja a történéseket – a jót, a rosszat egyaránt. Rajtad áll, melyikre tartod magad érdemesnek: helyes gondolkodással a szerencsét idézed meg, vagy gondolkodás nélkül cselekszel, és bajokat zúdítasz az életedre. Rajtad múlik, bearanyozod-e napjaidat vagy feketére fested magad körül a világot.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“Gyógyító erő a szeretet. Ki teste, ki lelke egészségét köszönheti e csodának, ki teljes emberségét.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Aki mindenekfölött ragaszkodik, hogy az élet öröm, annak valóban öröm élni. (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“Tanulj meg szerényen tündökölni, mert ez az emberi.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“Nagy dolog hinni magadban, és még nagyobb hinni a többiekben.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“Önmagunk megtalálásának a legjobb módja, ha elveszünk mások szolgálatában.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

A körülményeket én alakítom!
Napoleon


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Ha valakit bírálsz, nem őt minősíted, hanem önmagadat!
Wayne Dyer


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

kösz szépen


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

1


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

2


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Az ember hasonlatossá válik ahhoz, amiben gyönyörködik.
Platón


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Az a probléma, ahogy a problémát látjuk.
Stephen R. Covey


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

abc


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Mondd el és elfelejtem; mutasd meg és megjegyzem; engedd, hogy csináljam és megértem.
Kung Fu-Ce


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“Az orvos kezel, a természet gyógyít.” 
(Hippokrátesz)


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Egoista: az a rossz ízlésű személy, akit önmaga jobban érdekel, mint én.
Bierce


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

“A különbség a között, amit megteszünk és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a világot.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

Mert nem csak az előre kijelölt utak a fontosak, hanem azok is, amik közbejönnek.

Louis de Saint-Marché


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Minden ember akkora, amekkora dolgok feldühítik.
Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## Kirakri (2011 Április 25)

Valamit rosszul tudni rosszabb, mint nem tudni.
Casanova


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

Amikor a vízre hó hull: csendre csend esik.

Jules Renard


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

Az élet nem más, mint kockázat.

Szilvási István


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

Az elvek nem olyanok, mint egy kalap, amit tetszésed szerint föltehetsz vagy levehetsz. Inkább töviskorona, amit minden körülmények között köteles vagy viselni.

Danielle Steel


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

A legnagyobb erkölcstelenség az, amikor valaki olyan dologba fog, amihez nem ért.

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

Azt mondják, az őszinteség a szadizmus egyik formája.

Vavyan Fable


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

köszi 1.


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

köszi 2.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

"Örökké városok, célok, életkorok és változások között haladsz."


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

köszi 3.


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

köszi 4.


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

Régi tapasztalatom, hogy sok bűnös azzal árulja el magát, hogy feleslegesen sokat beszél.

Agatha Christie


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Semmi sem állítja meg azt, aminek eljött az ideje.


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

A nő szerelmét nem szokás koldulni, hanem meghódítani. Jókai Mór


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

köszi 5.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Az a fontos, hogy mindenki megtegye, amit megtehet.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

A lelkiismeretet csak úgy lehet elhallgattatni, ha megölik.


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

A szerelem örömei mindig arányban vannak az elvesztésüktől való félelemmel. Stendhal


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

A józan ész a szerelem ellensége.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

A szeretetnek nincs határa, nincs mértéke s nem váltható pénzre, ebből is látszik nem ember alkotta.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

A barát az aki megmutatja: ki lehetnél, az ellenség pedig azt, hogy ki vagy.


----------



## robie87 (2011 Április 25)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Aki tökéletes barátokat keres, barát nélkül marad.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Barátra csak úgy lelsz, ha te is az vagy.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

A szemet-szemért küzdelemben végül mindenki megvakul.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Őrültség semmit sem tennünk, ha mindent nem is tehetünk.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Ne tartsd fontosnak, hogy fontosnak tartsanak. Egyszerűen csak szeress és fontos leszel.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Amit ma érdemes megtenni, tegnap is érdemes volt.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Az emberek azért magányosak, mert falakat építenek hidak helyett.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Senki nem igérte, hogy az élet igazságos


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Ha azt akarod, hogy egy könnyü dolog nagyon nehéz legyen, akkor csak halogasd.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Ne halaszd el semmiképpen azt, amit legszívesebben mindig elhalasztanál.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Nem érdemes sokra becsülnünk, azt amit könnyen elveszíthetünk.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Az idő drága, az órák visszavonhatatlanul leperegnek és az elveszett jó alkalmak soha nem térnek vissza.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Ha valakinek azt mondom: szeretlek, az lényegében azt jelenti: te nem halsz meg.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Ha az ember fél az erőfeszítéstől, az áldozattól, a jövőtől, akkor mondjon le az életről, zárkózzék el, gubózzon be.


----------



## enijudit (2011 Április 25)

Nem az az igazán erényes, aki nem találkozik a kísértéssel, hanem aki legyőzi azokat.


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

1


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

2


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

3


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

4


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

6


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

8


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

9


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

10


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

11


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

12


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

13


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

14


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

15


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

16


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

17


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

18


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

19


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

20


----------



## smithy22 (2011 Április 25)

+1


----------



## psofte (2011 Április 25)

Hello!


----------



## psofte (2011 Április 25)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket! Jó locsolást hajnalban fiúk!


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

Utólag is kellemes Húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

1/2


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2/3


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

1/2+2/3


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

6


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

8!


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

1+3+5


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2+3+5


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

1+3+7


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2+3+7


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

1+5+7


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2+5+7


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

3+5+7


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2+3+11


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

1+5+11


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2+5+11


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

3+5+11


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

2+7+11


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Egyesével fogok számolni, mert azt olvastam így könnyen összegyűjthetem a 20 hozzászólást!!!


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Mégsem számolok!  Helyette inkább érdekes olvasnivalókat küldök!


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Az anyaméhben fejlődő baba a magzatvízből fejlődésétől függően napi 200-760 millilitert megiszik, és sokféle ízzel megismerkedik abból, amit édesanyja terhessége alatt eszik.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

A savanyú ízt összeszorító ajkú, tiltakozó arckifejezés fogadja, az édes íz viszont elégedettség jelzésével jár, amit a kutatók azzal magyaráznak, hogy már a magzat már születése előtt, fejlődéstanilag tudja, hogy a szénhidrátok energia bevitelét jelzik, és nem mérgezők. A keserű zamat ezzel szemben valamilyen veszélyre utal.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Az ízek értékelésének megtanulása a születés után az anyatejjel folytatódik tovább. Mérések szerint az anya által fogyasztott jellegzetes ízek - mint például a vanília - evés után egy-két órával megjelennek a tejben. Ezeket az ízeket a baba igen hamar megtanulja.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Amerikai kutatók kimutatták, ha egy várandós nő terhessége során rendszeresen sárgarépalevet ivott és ezt szülés után is folytatta, a kisgyerek sokkal jobban vonzódott a sárgarépával ízesített ételek iránt, mint azok a babák, akiknek édesanyja nem sárgarépalével csillapította szomját terhessége alatt.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Hasonló tapasztalatokat nyertek a vaníliával ízesített gyermektáp adása után is: ezek a gyerekek tizenéves korukban is jobban szerették a vaníliás édességeket, mint azok, akik ezzel az ízzel korai életkorban nem találkoztak.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

A nyolcadik héten jelennek meg az ízlelőbimbóik, és aztán a baba a születése után folyamatosan megtanulja, milyen ízeket szeret a legjobban.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

3 dolog, amit soha ne mondj a pasid anyjáról

- A főztje nem az igazi
- Lenne miből fogynia, na és a ruhái...
- Nagyobb kupleráj még egy gyerekszobában sincs


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

Két cowboy meg egy kutya pókerezik. Az asztalnál sokan kibicelnek. Egy elragadtatott bámészŹkodó így szól a szomszédjához:
- Mit szól ehhez a kutyához? Hát nem csodálatos?
A szomszéd megvetően mondja:
- Sose lesz belőle jó játékos. Ahányszor jó lapja van, mindjárt elkezdi csóválni a farkát.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

Két bagoly ül a fán.
- Hu! - szól az egyik.
- Az anyádat ijesztgesd! - mondja felháborodva a másik.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

Két vasutas barkochbázik:
- Személy?
- Nem.
- Akkor gyors ...


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

A tenyeres-talpas, százhúsz kilós Kovácsné nagy nehezen belenyugszik, hogy fogyókúráznia kell. Orvosi tanácsra, életében először tornával kezdi a napot. Lazításként előbb dübörögve körül-szaladja az asztalt, majd dobbant néhányat, és terpeszbe ugrik. Ebben a pillanatban megcsörren a telefon, s jelentkezik a szoba alatt lakó agglegény:
- Drága asszonyom! - kezdi könyörgő hangon. - Nem tudná valahol másutt idomítani az
elefántját?


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Jean, fusson előttem egy égő gyertyával!
- Miért, uram?
- Fényűző akarok lenni!


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Mi a különbség a teológus és a geológus között?
- Ég és Föld.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Honnan ismered meg a messziről jött embert?
- Közelről.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- El fogok válni a feleségemtől - mondja az idegenlégió századosa az ezredesnek. - Megcsal a
bestia!
- Ugyan barátom, a maga felesége hűséges asszony... Miből gondolja, hogy megcsalja?
- Viszketőport szórtam a bugyijába, és látom, hogy az erődben minden második légionista vakaródŹzik.
Az ezredes dühödten kezdi vakarni a bajuszát:
- Hogy magának milyen hülye ötletei vannak...!


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Én az amerikai haditengerészet tisztje, az amerikai flotta egyik hajójának kapitánya vagyok. Utoljára mondom, térjen ki!
- Én pedig szolgálatos vagyok a világítótoronyban...


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Ezredes úr! - mondja a sorozáson egy vézna fickó az orvosi vizsgálatot végző egyenruhás
doktornak. - Én annyira rövidlátó vagyok, hogy a hadsereg semmi hasznomat se venné!
- Azt majd én döntöm el - hangzik a válasz. - Kezdje olvasni a szöveget a tábláról!
- Nem látok semmit se.
- Helyes. A táblán nincs semmi. Alkalmas.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Hány arab kell ahhoz, hogy egy Scud rakétát kilőjenek?
- Három. Egy betölti, egy kilövi, egy meg hazamegy és megnézi a CNN tévécsatornán, hogy
hova esett.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Hogyan kell elsüllyeszteni az albán hadihajót?
- Vízre kell bocsátani...


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Hogyan kell elsüllyeszteni az albán hadihajót?
- Vízre kell bocsátani...


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Kapitány! - rohannak a matrózok a parancsnokhoz. - Jobbra ellenséges hajók!
- Rendben, fiúk, akkor készüljünk fel az ütközetre... Hozzátok ide a vörös ingemet!
- Miért pont a vöröset?
- Abban nem látja az ellenség, ha megsebesülök és folyik a vérem, így aztán a végsőkig tudok
küzdeni ellenük...
Alighogy magára ölti, lekiált az őrszem az árbockosárból:
- Kapitány úr, balról két ellenséges hajó... Felénk tartnak.
- Rendben, fiúk! Ebben az esetben hozzátok ide a barna nadrágomat is!


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Katona! Fusson a bokorhoz és nézze meg, ott vagyok-e?
Néhány perc múlva:
- Jelentem, ott van! Papírral van letakarva.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Lépjenek ki, akik szeretik a zenét! -üvölt az őrmester a felsorakozott katonáknak.
Öten kilépnek a sorból.
- Mit kell énekelni? - kérdi az egyik.
- Semmit. Átviszik a tiszti klubba a zongorát.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

Miért kaptál kitüntetést? - kérdezi az egyik baka a másiktól.
- Mert megmentettem egy egész ezredet!
- Hogyan?
- Lelőttem az ezred szakácsát.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Mit tesz, ha atomvillanást észlel?
- Jelentem, gázálarcot veszek fel, és tovább mosom a folyosót.


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

- Nincs annál szörnyűbb dolog, mint amikor bombát találok az autómban!
- Szerintem van annál szörnyűbb is. Ha nem találod meg!


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

A csata után rettenetes állapotban tér haza a lovag: Horpadt a páncélja, lerepült a sisakja, száz sebből vérzik, szinte kizuhan a nyeregből. Csak sánta lovába kapaszkodva tud nehezen a király elé állni.
- Hát veled mi történt, hűséges lovagom?
A sebesült megpróbál visszakapaszkodni a ló hátára.
- Felség, hűséges maradtam hozzád, becsülettel harcoltam érted, és az ellenséget visszaűztem
nyugatra.
- Nyugatra? - csodálkozik a király. - Hiszen nyugaton nem is voltak ellenségeim!
- Nem? - réved el a lovag. - Hát most már vannak...!


----------



## orsur (2011 Április 25)

A csata végeztével az ezredes magához hívatja a katonákat, és mindenkitől megkérdezi, hogy milyen hőstettet hajtott végre a csatában.
- Én levágtam egy ember lábát! - húzza ki magát egy vézna kis katona.
- Jobban tette volna, hogy ha a fejét vágta volna le! - válaszolja az ezredes.
Mire a vézna kis katona:
- Feje már nem volt szegénynek.


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)




----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

a


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

:d


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

hello


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

már tag voltam,de egy ideje nem jártam erre és újra szereznem kell 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

ez miért van???


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

:d


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

:s


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

de


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

most


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

újra


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

aktív


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

tag


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

szeretnék


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

lenni,


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

mert


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

az


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

jó


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

én is elkezdem


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

h meglegyen gyorsan a 20


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)




----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)

lenne


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

kicsit sokáig tart


----------



## katamano87 (2011 Április 25)




----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

még 15


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

még ide


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

se bírok mit írni


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

:d


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

11


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

letelhetne már


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

meghülyült a tesóm


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)




----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

8


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

abcd


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

török


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

meg


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

5 görög


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

ejjmán


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

.......


----------



## Bogesz089 (2011 Április 25)

heheheheheeh


----------



## zsamboki21 (2011 Április 25)

hello


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

nagyon köszönöm, ténylg hasznos volt az információ


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

hát így haladok


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

keresem régóta az aláébbi filmet


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

sülve főve


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

vagy


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

isten


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

hozott


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

az


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

isten háta


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

...


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

.............


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

mögött


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

............


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

esetleg


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

..............


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

bőrfejek?


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

..................................


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

.......


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

................


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

julia


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

bfhfh


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

roberts


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

nfthfgh


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

filmek


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

tfjtgn


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

...


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

annyira szeretem a kutyusom  nem sokára fürdethetem,jön a jó idő


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

kina


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

fdgfhg


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

csaszara


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

áékélkh


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

eljen


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

jbhjugu


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

sokkká


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

oihjn


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

bkim


----------



## yvalzs (2011 Április 25)

no


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

ékjnk k


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

mindiig minden körülmények között


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

ujmk


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

buknj


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

nem sokára nyáááár


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

éálém


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

ázsia


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

élmknk


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

gdhh


----------



## hachi02 (2011 Április 25)

nklml


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

nhbf


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

gbhdfhg


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

hjkgh


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

ghifh


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

srb


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

stjnjm


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

vrbeet


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

afvrvg


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

mozi mindig jó


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

na még egyet le irok


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

csokiii


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

2


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

*vicc1*

Az apa nyitogatja a gyerek ellenőrzőjét.
Matek egyes, durr egy pofon.
Olvasás egyes, durr egy pofon.
Ének ötös, durr egy pofon.
A gyerek méltatlankodva így szól:
- De apa, ének ötös, miért kaptam a pofont?
- Mert két egyes után még volt kedved énekelni.


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

*vicc2*

A tanár így szól az osztályhoz:
- Ha a hátsó padokban ülők olyan csendben kártyáznának, mint akik a középső padokban alszanak, akkor az első padokban ülők tudnának figyelni!


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

3


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

4


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

5


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

6


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

7


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

8


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

9


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

10


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

11


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

12


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

13


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

14


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

16


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

17


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

18


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

19


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 26)

megvan


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

9


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

10


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

11


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

12


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

13


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

14


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

16


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

17


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

18


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

19


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

20


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

*A belépés rejtelmei*

Nem sikeredett kerek egy órán keresztül belépnem.


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Nem volt jó a megadott email-címem, (ami persze állandó használatban van.)


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Nem gyütt válasz email.


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Én pedig úgy próbálgattam hozzászólni, hogy nem aktiváltam, nem volt mivel ugye!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Elég nagy szenvedések árán elérkeztem, a chat szobába, ami olyan mint az Óz előszobája.


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Össze vissza hárman voltunk bent mégis volt aki segített nekem eligazodni. kissneki!!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Ja ami a legjobb, hogy a chat-et sem használhattam mert.. nem aktiváltam!!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Most úgy tűnik sínen vagyok!\\m/


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Mi a különbség ha a gyors hozzászólásba írok vagy a szimplán a hozzászólásba?


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Ugyan oda megy!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Szerintem ez külön oldal kellene, ezt a témát kibeszélni!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Mi mondanivaló gyűlik fel az emberben ezalatt az idő alatt?


----------



## eetee (2011 Április 26)

Köszi a segítséget, új vagyo még itt, jól jött


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Jáj hol tartok? Van mán húsz?


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Azt írja nem indíthatok új témát!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Nem küldhetek választ!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Már akkor feladtam mikor ezt megláttam.


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Lehangoló, ha jön a lista mit nem lehet!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

óóóó még három és kész!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Azt gondoltam kimeríthetetlen lesz ez a téma.


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

Tévedtem! Már nincs mit írni!


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

De mi ez a csilingelés???


----------



## Moncsika1970 (2011 Április 26)

A chat is megy közben, onnan jön???


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

123


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

kosz a tippet


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

turelmetlenul varom hogy teljes koru tag legyek


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

111


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

a fele mar megvan


----------



## katit (2011 Április 26)

12


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

ez aranyos...


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

Xd


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

hehe


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

valamiért nem hagyja feltölteni...


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)




----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

na ők lennének azok


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

új tag
hozzászólás


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

így azért szép lassan összejön a 20 darab


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

számomra ez érthetetlen, pedig értek, írok és olvasok állandóan


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

nem csongrád és nem 2008


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

budapest és 2010


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

lehetséges, hogy nem így kell?


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

csak az vigasztal, hogy törlésre kerül minden


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

mit meg nem teszek, de legyen


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

már megtettem, jöhet a következő


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

nem az igazi, de jól szórakozom


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

az időm kevés, de jól haladok


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

van ennek értelme?


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

még csak a felénél tartok? aaaaaaaa


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

igyekszem, igyekszem


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

állandóan elbizonytalanodom, vagy jól csinálom?


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

ráadásul egyedül vagyok itt is


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

pedig imádom a társaságot, a beszélgetést


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

de ha ez mind felesleges volt?


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

mit tehetek?


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

gondolkodom tovább, hogy mit kellene tennem


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

vagy írok még pár választ, vagy


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

ezután a válasz után történik valami


----------



## belluci (2011 Április 27)

háááááát?


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

wow, ezt meg hogy csináltam?


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

szeretek böngészni


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

szombaton láttam a Rió-t


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

aranyos volt


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

valamit még írni kéne


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

majd...


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

most kicsit más dolgom volt


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

és kicsit bele is zavarodtam az ablakokba


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

és persze nem tudom, hogy amit csinálok azt így kell-e


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

szeretem a jegesmedvéket


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

ja, és a fákat is


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

még 8 hozzászólást kell gyártanom


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

már csak hetet...


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

irgum-burgum-kutykurutty


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

ajjajj


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

most megint dolgom van


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

ezismegvan


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

ééééééés ez is


----------



## puszni (2011 Április 27)

ha minden igaz...


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 27)

Hol vagytok székelyek?


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 27)

hali


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok! Élnék a lehetőséggel.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Nem szeretnék idiótának látszani, de muszáj lenne az a 20 hozzászólás gyorsan.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Látom ez így nagyon lassan fog menni, de kitartok.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Szeretném a gyermekemnek letölteni a Sivatagban őserdőben c. filmet.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Még valamikor 1973-74-ben láttam, vagy 100x.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Bonyolultabb a 73-t letölteni, de az az igazi.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Lehet hiába strapálom magam mert nem is él már a link??


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Sajnos a neten csak itt lenne rá lehetőség.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Nem utolsó sorban szeretnék jókat beszélgetni, az itt jelenlevőkkel.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Keresek majd egy érdeklődési körömnek megfelelő fórumot.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Nagyon jó hogy van ilyen lehetőség és tudunk kommunikálni.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Nem igazán vagyok arra büszke, hogy egymagamban beszélgetek.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Mondjuk a cél szentesíti az eszközt.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Az előző írásommal nem igazán értek általánosságban egyet.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

14 iromány, nem semmi.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Gondolom tényleg nem ciki ezt csinálni.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Feltételeztem erre való ez a hely.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Már a 18-diknál tartok.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Még egyszer nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget annak/ azoknak akik ezt biztosították.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Akkor egy másik fórumon találkozunk.


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

köszönöm


----------



## Myprospero (2011 Április 27)

ez egy jó ötlet! nem tudom, más is igy van vele, de nekem ma volt egy látogatói üzenetem, de később már nem tudtam megnézni... eltűnt, és nem emlékszem pontosan, ki irta, pedig szerettem volna válaszolni...


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Tugerd (2011 Április 27)

Ezt az utolsót már tényleg csak a biztonság kedvéért.


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

ügyes


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

szia


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

énis haladok


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

heló


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

gratulálok


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

nem jőssz játszani?


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

ez jó


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

jól


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

sivesen


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

és mi az érdeklődési köröd


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

oké


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

gratula


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok


----------



## ovibubus (2011 Április 27)

köszi


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

sziv,még szerintem ugyse tudsz letölteni


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 27)

Na mizu?


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 27)

20,ha minden igaz!!!!


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 27)

Na még egy a ráadás!Jó az oldal köszönet nektek!


----------



## JRW (2011 Április 27)

Ez sokat segitett , koszi.


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

K0sziiiii


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

Ne feledd, a lelki korlátok saját képzeleted szüleményei. Napoleon Hill


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

A lélek kisugárzása széppé varázsolja az embert. Kínai közmondás


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

[FONT=&quot]Ha megtanulsz mosolyogni,
észreveszed, ami szép,
rádöbbensz majd, amit te adsz,
mások azt nyújtják feléd.

[/FONT]


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

Az embernek érzelmekre is szüksége van, mert gyengédség és szeretet nélkül az élet csupán afféle érzéketlen gépezet. Victor Hugo


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

Amikor a tudat szabad, körös körül minden szabad. Zen koan


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

"Ne távoli céljaiddal foglalkozz, hanem küzdj meg a jeleneddel!" Müller Péter


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

Tégy egy lépést sorsod felé, és észre fogod venni, hogy az is mozdul feléd! Selvarajan Yesudian


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

"Ez itt a te IDŐ-d, dönts hát úgy, hogy a legjobban tölthesd." Zen mondás


----------



## jebe (2011 Április 27)

hurrraaaa


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

hjk


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

jbj,


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

jklllé


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

zuii


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

fffffff:444:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

rrrrr:4:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

44444:55:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

eeeee:11::11:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

eeewx:111:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

irrrl:!:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

gttttkiss


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

rr5ttt:..:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

rrrr


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

o66nf:cici:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

kkkl:9:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

éléé\\m/


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

jjjj:``:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

zuio


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

jkkll


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

kkkkobj:777:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

kkkkiobv:656:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

jgfdrttz:8:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

bvhjjg:34:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

mkln :77:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

bjklc:2:


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

,mnnb c


----------



## tomy0810 (2011 Április 27)

gfhjk:cici:


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

hoppá és még 1


----------



## mimijen (2011 Április 28)

Oroszlánkirály

Hófehérke

Aladin

Micimackó

Pompon meséi

Csipkerózsika

Hamupipőke

Bambi

tom és Jerry

Hupikék Törpikék


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 28)

111111


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 28)

222222


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 28)

333333


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 28)

444444


----------



## csezsu (2011 Április 28)

555


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

a


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

bd


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

as


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

da


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

adad


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

adadad


----------



## padraic79 (2011 Április 28)

xaxa


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok, még új vagyok és már csak 19 üzi kell hogy letölteni tudjak.


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

18


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

17


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

14


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

13


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

12


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

11


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

10


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

0


----------



## kigeki (2011 Április 28)

remélem most már minden o.k. lesz


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

Köszi


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

Szépen


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

Szép


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

napot


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

Nektek!


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

Abc


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

jaj


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

de


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

sok


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

kell


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

még


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

20 :9:


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Köszönöm*

Kedves Zsuzsanna!
Köszi az útmutatást


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Ma elvileg 48 órája regisztráltam*

Ha a 48 óra elmúltával és a 20 hozzászólással állandó taggá válhatok akkor letölthetővé vállik a kedvenc könyvem


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Ma*

Mellékesen betegállományban vagyok és jó sokat pihenhetek.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Gondolatok*

Közben azon gondolkodom, hogy érdemes volna Németországban munkát vállalnom.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Gondolatok2*

Elvileg a szakmám hiány szakma a Németeknél és az Osztrák kollégáknál.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Gondolatok3*

Az egyetlen probléma az, hogy nem sokat tudok németül. Az igazság az, hogy mindössze egy két szót tudok.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Kérdés*

Ha valaki olvassa majd a gondolataimat: Mit gondolsz megpróbáljam a külföldi munkát (Németországban) német nyelvtudás nélkül?


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Segitség*

Bár a német nyelv nem erősségem, de angolul egész jól tudok.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Kérdés újra*

Na mit gondolsz kedves olvasó?


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Egy kicsit más*

Az egyik kollégám most hivott, hogy egy kb 3 hónapja függöben lévő ügyünk várhatóan a jövőhét folyamán pozitiv befejezést nyer.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Az egy kicsit máshoz*

Ennek azért nagyon örülök. Megigértem a kollégámnak, hogy vendégem lesz egy üveg jó borra.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Sokadik kérdés*

Tudna valaki ajánlani valami jó bort?


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Újdonság*

Viszonylag sokat sportolok, de ma kipróbálok egy új sportot falmászást.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Kérdés nekem*

Most kedves olvasó feltehetnéd a kérdésedet nekem. Ha betegállományba vagy akkor nem kellene othon pihened?


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Válasz*

Kedves olvasó nem. Ugyanis nem azért vagyok ithon, mert beteg vagyok hanem mert egy csomó kivizsgálásra kellett mennem.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Indoklás*

Hála az új egészségügyi állapotnak itt mindenre időpontot adnak és hát persze több hónapos várólistával. Szóval a mostani vizsgálatokat még januárban irták ki.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Megnyugtatás*

Kedves olvasó ne aggódj miattam teljesen egészséges vagyok. Legalábbis papirom van róla


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Humoros*

Annak ellenére, hogy minden vizsgálatom teljesen negativ lett 4 fajta gyógyit kell majd szednem szinte egész évben. Szinte olyan vagyok mint a nagymamám. (mármint gyógyszer szedés szempontjából) Ezzel nem szeretném megbántani az idősebbeket.


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Humoros 2*

Mi lenne, ha tényleg valamilyen betegségem is lenne, akkor talán 40 gyógyit kellene szednem?


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Akkor kezdjünk hozzá...


----------



## handraska (2011 Április 29)

*Egyenlőre az ucsó hozzászólásom*

Ez lesz a 20-ik. Remélem kedves olvasó nem untattalak ezekkel a hozzászólásaimmal. Ha végig olvastad fogd fel úgy, hogy kaptál egy rövid bepillantást az életembe. Mellékesen ha válaszoltok a komolyan feltett kérdéseimre azt megköszönöm.

Kedves Zsuzsanna mégegyszer hálás vagyok az útmutatásodért. Amikor regisztráltam fogalmam sem volt, hogyan is lehet 20 hozzászólást elérnem.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Irsai Olivér, rosé fehér, félszáraz, száraz... szinte mindegy!


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

mit nem


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

?


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Állítsátok meg a Földet! Ki akarok szállni!


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Ha kedvem támad tanulni, leülök egy csöndes sarokba és megvárom, amíg elmúlik...


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Ha az ember képtelen arra, hogy magától elmozduljon, akkor az élet löki arrébb, amikor eljön az idő.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Minden tragédiák legmélyebbike nem az, hogy fiatalon halok meg, hanem ha 75 éves koromig élek úgy, hogy sosem éltem igazán.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Az élet igazi, nagy vállalkozásai legtöbbször nem hőstettek, hanem türelemjátékok.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Akkor kell nyugalomba vonulni, amikor az ember még élvezheti az életet.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Az életnek nem kell tökéletesnek lennie ahhoz, hogy csodálatos legyen.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

A létezés még nem élet.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Nekem úgy tűnik, az élet elég hosszú, csak nem elég széles.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Az élet olyan, mint egy szennycsatorna. Hogy mit lehet kihozni belőle, az attól függ, hogy mi lett beleadva.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Ma kezdődik életed hátralevő része.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Az élet nagyon drága, de az árban benne van évente egy Nap körüli utazás.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Az életet álommá kell átalakítani, s álmunkból valóságot formálni.


----------



## Babi23 (2011 Április 29)

Az élet csodáinak nagysága attól függ, hogy milyen szemmel nézzük azokat!


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

abcde


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Az élet szép.


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

12345


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

67890


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Péntek van.


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

ma


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

én


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Én írok levelet Magának.
Kell több? Nem mond ez eleget?


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

is


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

hozzá


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

szólok


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Hallgat a sír, a magány.


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

szép


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

időnk


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Nincs ebben semmi talány.


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

van


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

van.


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Szia Muci! Még én vezetek!


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

a mai napon


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Nekem már 13!


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Mi történt?


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

nincs


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

15! Lemaradtál!


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Sőt! 16!


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

kedvem


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Lassan itt a 17!


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

dolgozni


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

de


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Mit akarsz dolgozni?


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

a főnököm


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Már csak 1 van vissza!


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

kegyetlen


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

20! Győztem!


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

nem


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Április 29)

Csak a biztonság kedvéért...


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

hagy


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

békén


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

dolgoztat


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

mint


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

egy


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

rabszolgát


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

anyám


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

mennyi


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

van


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

még


----------



## bucimucika (2011 Április 29)

hátra


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

10


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## tobovivi (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

21


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

gh


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

tag-7


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

391


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

hopp


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

pfff


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

ééés


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

*hideg*


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

nah


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

dobmik írta:


> gh


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

itt is


----------



## dobmik (2011 Április 29)

omnomnom


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg van kinn???


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

dobmik írta:


> itt is


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Apukám!!!!!!


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Anyáknapja


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Abcd


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Nem haladok a munkámmal!


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Remélem jó lesz!


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Vége!!!!!!!


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegvérüek


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg napok.


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg tű


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegség


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg polus


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg szín


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg fény


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegkút


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg napok.


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg fény


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegkút


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg polus


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegség


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegszin


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg tű


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegvérüek


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegvízgyógymód


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Április 29)

**

tested menedék
de hogy oltalmazz nem elég...


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hidegkúti nándor


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Üzenet: Asmy-baby-nek. ...Azért vagyunk a világon, hogy valahol otthon legyünk benne... / Tamási Áron : Ábel AMERIKÁBAN. /


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg szél


----------



## csehanna38 (2011 Április 29)

Hideg tél


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

abc


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

1


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

2


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

3


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

4


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

5


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

6


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

7


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

8


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

9


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

10


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

11


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

12


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

13


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

14


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

15


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

16


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

17


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

18


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

19


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

20


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

12


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

14


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

13


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

16


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

18


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 30)

22


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

1


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

2


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

3


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

4


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

5


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

6


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

7


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

8


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

9


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

10


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

11


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

12


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

13


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

14


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

15


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

16


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

17


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

18


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

19


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

20


----------



## Lady9 (2011 Április 30)

21


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

nekünk pulink van


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

a szőre fekete


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

jordynak hívják


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

1 éves


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

nagyon szereti a gumicukrot


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

meg a chipset


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

sokat ugat


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

játékos


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

aranyos


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

megharapta a postást


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

szereti ha játszanak vele


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

loboncos a szőre


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

utál fürdeni


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

nagyon okos


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

szereti a labdát


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

mindent megeszik


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

letapossa a virágokat


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

szép a szeme


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

nem szeret sétálni


----------



## elviracska (2011 Április 30)

az orra fekete


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

nekem már csak 4!


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

2


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

nem sokára


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

Anyák napja


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

Minden kedves édesanyának


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

Nagyon-nagyon sok


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

boldogságot


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

egészséget


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

szeretetet


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

és hosszú életet


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

kívánok!


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

Május


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

első


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

vasárnapja


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

nemcsak az


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

édesanyák, hanem


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

a nagymamák


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

ünnepe is.


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

Ne felejtkezzetek


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

Meg róluk sem!


----------



## ildikó47 (2011 Április 30)

21


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Sok boldogságot az édesanyáknak !


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Májusi eső aranyat ér


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Május 1. a munka ünnepe ?


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Ez tényleg nagyon klassz!


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Én mégsem szeretnék dolgozni vasárnap...


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Ha hideg ez a nap, szűkös lesz a termés, ha meleg, akkor bőséges.


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Hamarosan fagyosszentek...


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Mozgalmas a délután...


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Meg is ünnepeljük rendesen...


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

sumér -> napfény urainak földje


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

When its not always raining therell be days like this


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

When you dont need to worry therell be days like this


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

When you dont need an answer therell be days like this


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

When everyone is up front and theyre not playing tricks


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

When no one steps on my dreams therell be days like this


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

When you ring out the changes of how everything is


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

I just have to remember therell be days like this


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Then I must remember therell be days like this


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Therell be days like this


----------



## kismisi08 (2011 Április 30)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kismisi08 (2011 Április 30)

Itt lehet hozzászolásokat írni


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Michael Jenningsre vadásznak, de nem tudja, miért.


----------



## kismisi08 (2011 Április 30)

Még hármat kellene írnom


----------



## kismisi08 (2011 Április 30)

Már csak kettőt


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Munkáját jól megfizetik, a legutóbbi, három éves küldetése után nyolc számjegyu összegre számít, de a munka végeztével a fizetési csekk helyett egy borítékot kap tele különféle tárgyakkal és azt mondják neki: beleegyezett abba, hogy lemond a pénzérol.


----------



## kismisi08 (2011 Április 30)

És itt az ötödik is.


----------



## kismisi08 (2011 Április 30)

Azért írok még egyet


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Jennings nem tud védekezni, míg rá nem jön, hogy a borítékban talált tárgyak a kulcsok a múltjához.


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Jennings az idovel versenyt futva próbálja összerakni múltja darabjait mielott korábbi munkaadói meg nem öletik.


----------



## little_john (2011 Április 30)

Paycheck


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

abc


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

123


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

4567


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Az elefán csúfolja a tevét:
-Haha, milyen szép csecs van a hátadon.
Erre a teve:
-én egy fassal a fejemen kussolnék!!*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Ellopták a feleségem hitelkártyáját!
És jelentdtted a banknál?
Nem vagyok hülye!A tolvaj sokkal kevesebbet költ mint a feleségem!*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Két régi üzlettárs sétál az utcán.Egyikük hirtelen megtorpan, és rémülten súgja a társának:
-Te jó ég!Ott jön a feleségem és vele a szeretőm!
A másik ugyancsak megrettenve válaszol:
-Te jó ég!Az enyém is! DDD
*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*A tv riporter interjút készít egy házaspárral:
Mivel töltik a szabadidejüket? Általában otthon ülünk és TV-zünk
Sose szoktak kimozdulni hazulról?
-Legutóbb öt évvel ezelőtt mentünk el valahova.
-Színház?Mozi?Hangverseny?
Eggyik sem.Tűz ütött ki a lakásban.*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*-Végre valahára a férjemnek megjött a józan esze!
-Beatta a válópert?*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*-Hol lakik az alkoholista?
-???
-Az üveghegyen túl... xD*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Mit csinálsz ha a géped lefagy egymás után 10 szer?

Ctrl+Alt+cipőtalp XD*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Egy házaspár üldögél a presszóban. Az asszony korholni kezdi a férjét:
- Béla, már tízszer mentél oda a pulthoz újabb és újabb pohár konyakért. Mit gondolnak rólad az emberek?
- Semmit, drágám. Mindig azt mondom, hogy neked hozom.*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt, és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt Malackáért !!!!*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Három repülő mókus beszélget.
Repülés közben az egyik lelöki a másikat, a másik megüti és így szól:
- Ha van amit nem bírok, az az erőszak!
- Akkor miért ütlegelsz?
- Jó, akkor két dolgot nem bírok. Az erőszakot és a hülye kérdéseket!*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Mi a különbség a férfi és a jeti között???
-???
Az egyik büdös, szőrös, nem mosakszik, félelmetes, a másiknak meg fehér szőre van.*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Az étteremben a pincértanuló egy egész malacsültet szolgál fel a vendégnek. A főpincér figyeli, és nincs vele megelégedve:
- Legközelebb, ha ilyen ételt tálal, legyen szíves a fülébe egy kis petrezselymet tenni, a szájába pedig citromkarikát. A farkára külön kössön egy arany szalagot. Megértette?
- Hogyne, uram! De nem leszek úgy röhejes?*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Az öregedő feleség sírva lép el a tükör előtt.
— Mi baj? — kérdi a férje.
— Nézegettem magam a tükörben, és bizony egyre mélyebbek a ráncaim, egyre rondább vagyok.
— Na, ne bőgj már! — vigasztalja a férje. — Hiszen te csak akkor látod magad, ha néha belenézel a tükörbe, de én egész nap látlak, és mégsem sírok.*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*- Hogyan csinálják a tejport?
- ???
- Kiszárítják a tehenet és ledarálják.*


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Toronyház legfelső emeletén egy asszony kapaszkodik az ablakpárkányba, míg egy férfi kalapáccsal veri a kezét. Az utcán bámészkodók felkiabálnak:
- Gyilkos!
- Nem a feleségem, az anyósom! - kiált le a férfi. Mire a lentiek:
- Nézd, hogy kapaszkodik a rohadék!*


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

:d:d:d


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Három részeg fekszik az árokban. Az egyik szellent egy hatalmasat, mire a mellette fekvő:
- Egészségedre!
Kinyitja erre a harmadik is a szemét:
- Töltsetek nekem is!*


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

:d


----------



## sukraj5400 (2011 Április 30)

*Két szőkenő beszélget:
-Te nálatok kurva sötét van...
-Tudom mer nem fizetjük a villanyszámlát...
-És miér nem???
-Mer nincs villany...xD

*


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Aki erős, kiáll magáért, aki erősebb, kiáll másokért is.


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

A legnagyobb találmányokat és a legtöbb zseniális eredményt a tétlenségnek köszönhetjük, legyen az kényszerű vagy akaratlagos. Az emberi agy szívesen fogadja, ha kanalanként etetik meg vele mások gondolatait, de ha megfosztjuk ettől a tápláléktól, vonakodva ugyan, de elkezd önállóan gondolkodni - és ez a gondolkodás, hadd emlékeztessem rá, eredeti és ezért értékes eredményeket hozhat.


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Mert nem csak az előre kijelölt utak a fontosak, hanem azok is, amik közbejönnek.
Louis de Saint-Marché


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Az élet nem más, mint kockázat.


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Mindenkinek joga van kételkedni a feladatában, és olykor el is tántorodhat tőle; csak elfeledkeznie nem szabad róla. Aki nem kételkedik önmagában, méltatlan, mert vakon bízik önnön képességében, és így a büszkeség bűnébe esik.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Amit mi megszokottnak tartunk, az valójában egy újabb lehetőséget, egy újabb kalandot hordoz. És mégsem vesszük észre, hogy minden áldott nap más, mint a többi. A mai napon valahol kincs vár rád. Meglehet, hogy egy röpkén átsuhanó mosoly az. (...) Az élet apró és gigászi csodafüzér. Nincs benne semmi unalmas, mert állandóan változik minden.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Nem erőltethetek valamit, aminek még nem érkezett el az ideje.


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

A kutyám ma teljesen őrült volt.


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Esik az eső.


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Szeretem a verseket.


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

J. Harris: *Kékszeműfiú*
Jó kis könyv


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

G. G. Marquez: Száz év magány


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Tamási Áron: Ábel


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

E. Bronte: Üvöltő szelek


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

József Attila: Medáliák


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Jókai Mór: A kőszívű ember fiai


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

M. Ende: Végtelen történet


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Lázár Ervin: Négyszögletű kerek erdő


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Dosztojevszkij: Bűn és bűnhődés


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

hello


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Sütő András: Anyám könnyű álmot ígér


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

20


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

csao


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Varró Dániel: Túl a Maszat-hegyen


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Romhányi József: Szamárfül


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Gárdonyi Géza: Egri csillagok


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

Benedek Elek: Világszép nádszálkisasszony


----------



## durmo (2011 Április 30)

H. Bazin: A Rezoult-család


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

csillagszületik


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

esik


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

tegnap


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

szabolcs


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

parafenomén


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

molnár


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

lányok


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

tánc


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

nagyon jó


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

télapó


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

zűrzavar


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

humor


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

7 pont


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

száz százalék


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

stílus


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

csaba


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

a jövő


----------



## zsazsa64 (2011 Április 30)

gyula


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

még 1


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

Sziasztok!
Nehéz 20 értelmes hozzászólást írni. 
nekem se megy(


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

Ráadásul most kicsit egyedül is vagyok ilyen későn!


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

de ennek is van előnye....


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

akármit írok senkit nem zavarok vele


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

a fűszeres topik nagyon jó


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

a 48 órás várakozás miért kell?


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

7


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

most jöttem rá, hogy két üzi között is korlátozva van az idő


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

20 másodpercet kell várni


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

kicsit sok a szabály ezen az oldalon


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

de remélem megéri


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

12


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

13


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

üdv vendégek!


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

Társaság előtt egész más hülyét csinálni magadból


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

már csak 4


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

plusz kb. 29 óra


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

na végre


----------



## MRN (2011 Május 1)

már meg van a 20


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

Köszönet az oldalért, és ezért a topikért is!


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

Csak tudnám, hány hozzászólásom ez, eddig különböző játékokban vettem rész


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

Na jó írtam egy csomó szójátékba elfogytak az ötleteim


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

De mintha már 13 elküldtem volna


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

hóhó, de okos vagyok, megfejettem hol számolja a hozzászólásom


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

nem mintha nem szúrta volna ki eddig a szemem


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

már csak 4 kell, vagyis ez után 3


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

a húsz nem tűnik olyan soknak, de hogy mind értelmes is legyen...


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

itt épp a Children of Distance szól, régen nagyon nem bírtam őket, most meg egészen kedvelem a zenéjüket


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

azért , ha már magyar zene, akkor Ákos marad az örök!


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Sziasztok!
Akkor most megpróbálom összehozni a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Öreg néne őzikéje - Fazekas Anna


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Mátraalján, falu szélén
lakik az én öreg néném,
melegszívű, dolgos, derék,
tőle tudom ezt a mesét.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Őzgidácska, sete-suta,
rátévedt az országútra,
megbotlott egy kidőlt fába,
eltörött a gida lába.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Panaszosan sír szegényke,
arra ballag öreg néne.
Ölbe veszi, megsajnálja,
hazaviszi kis házába.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Ápolgatja, dédelgeti,
friss szénával megeteti,
forrásvízzel megitatja,
mintha volna édesanyja.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Cili cica, Bodri kutya
mellé búvik a zugolyba,
tanultak ők emberséget,
nem bántják a kis vendéget.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Gyorsan gyógyul gida lába,
elmehetne az őzbálba,
vidám táncot ellejthetne,
de nincs hozzá való kedve.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Barna szeme bús-szomorún
csüng a távol hegykoszorún.
Reggel bíbor napsugarak
játszanak a felhők alatt.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Esti szellő ködöt kerget,
dombok, lankák üzengetnek:
"Vár a sarjú, gyenge hajtás,
gyere haza, gida pajtás!"


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Könnybe lábad az őz szeme,
hej, nagyon is visszamenne,
csak az anyja úgy ne várná,
csak a nénét ne sajnálná!


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Éjjel-nappal visszavágyik,
hol selyem fű, puha pázsit,
tarka mező száz virága
őztestvérkét hazavárja.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Ahol mókus ugrabugrál,
kopácsol a tarka harkály,
vígan szól a kakukk hangja,
bábot cipel szorgos hangya.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Várja patak, várja szellő,
kék ég alján futó felhő,
harmatgyöngyös harangvirág,
vadárvácskák, kékek, lilák.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Öreg néne megsiratja,
vissza - dehogy - mégse tartja,
ki-ki lakjék hazájában,
őz erdőben, ember házban.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Kapuig is elkíséri,
visszatipeg öreg néni,
és integet, amíg látja:
"Élj boldogul, őzgidácska!"


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Lassan lépdel, csendben ballag,
kattan ajtó, zörren ablak,
onnan lesi öreg néne,
kisgidája visszanéz-e.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Haszontalan állatkája,
egyre jobban szaporázza,
s olyan gyorsan, mint a villám,
fenn terem a mohos sziklán.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

De a tetőn, hegygerincen
megfordul, hogy búcsút intsen:
"Ég áldjon, rét, kicsi csalit" -
s mint a szél, eliramodik.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Nyár elröppen, levél sárgul,
lepereg a vén bükkfárul,
hó borul már házra, rétre,
egyedül él öreg néne.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Újra kihajt fű, fa, virág,
nem felejti a kisgidát,
fordul a föld egyszer-kétszer,
zörgetnek a kerítésen


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Kitekint az ablakrésen:
ki kopogtat vajon éjjel?
Hold ragyogja be a falut,
kitárja a kicsi kaput.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Ölelésre lendül karja:
kis gidácska meg az anyja
álldogál ott; beereszti,
szíve dobban, megismeri:


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

őzmama lett a kisgida,
az meg ott a gida fia.
Eltörött a mellső lába,
elhozta hát a kórházba


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

hogy szemével kérve kérje:
gyógyítsa meg öreg néne,
puha gyolcsba bugyolálja,
ne szepegjen fiacskája


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

S köd előtte, köd utána,
belevész az éjszakába.
Gida lábát két kezébe
veszi lágyan öreg néne.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Meg is gyógyul egykettőre,
felbiceg a dombtetőre,
s mire tölgyről lehull a makk,
a kicsi bak hazaballag.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Mátraalji falu széle,
kapuban ül öreg néne,
nincs egyedül, mért is volna?
Ha fú, ha fagy, sok a dolga.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Körülötte gidák, őzek,
látogatni el-eljőnek,
télen-nyáron, évről évre,
fejük hajtják az ölébe.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Falu népe is szereti,
kedves szóval becézgeti
öreg nénét, és azóta
így nevezik: Őzanyóka.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Piros pipacs, szegfű, zsálya
virít háza ablakába,
nagy köcsögben, kis csuporban
szivárványszín száz csokor van.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Egyiket Gál Péter hozta,
másikat meg Kovács Julcsa,
harmadikat Horváth Erzsi,
úttörő lesz valamennyi.


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Vadvirágnak dal a párja,
énekszótól zeng a háza,
oly vidám a gyereknóta,
nevet, sír is Őzanyóka.


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Hát bizony, nem is volna jó, ha mindnyájunkat egy fából faragtak volna. De nagyon bánt, ha azt látom, hogy valaki nem él teljes életet. Én minden percet élvezek, és szeretném, ha mások is így éreznének. Sokan mondják, biztos halálra unom magam, amiért évszámra itt töltöm az időt, a világ végén. Szó sincs róla, mondom én. Mindig elfoglalt vagyok és mindig boldog!
Agatha Christie


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Aki pontosan
tudja, hogy mitől lenne
boldog: sosem lesz.
Fodor Ákos


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Az ember azzal boldog, akit igazán szeret, a szíve akkor örül.
Szőgyén-Wittenbach Hubert


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Mégis azt mondom neked, sétálj a nap fényében, a felhők alatt, a holdas éjszakákon. Amit ott érzel, az ugyan nem mérhető, de boldoggá tesz.
Louis de Saint-Marché


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Mátraalján, falu szélén
lakik az én öreg néném,
melegszívű, dolgos, derék
mese őrzi aranyszívét.


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Az, hogy valaki nagyon boldog, nem lejegyezhető adat, és főleg nem tudományos.
Louis de Saint-Marché


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Gidára vár sós kenyérke,
kalácscipó aprónépre;
egyszer te is légy vendége,
itt a vége, fuss el véle!


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Mert nem az tesz gazdaggá, amit birtokolsz, hanem aminek tiszta szívedből örülni tudsz!
Louis de Saint-Marché


----------



## Renima (2011 Május 1)

Ez kicsit több volt mint 20 de nem akartam félbehagyni


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

A szivem dobog,
és szeretném megérteni
a csodát, hogy boldog vagyok,

boldog! az! - De nincs rá szavam.
Emberek, én csak szidtam az
életet: nem volt igazam.
Szabó Lőrinc


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

A boldog emberek azért nem viszik semmire, mert olyan jó viszonyban vannak önmagukkal, hogy fütyülnek mindenre.
Agatha Christie


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Üdv. Mindenki. Ma indítom itt aktív tagságomat. Szinti miatt jöttem, de sok minden érdekel. Pszichológus vagyok, de a hivatásomon kívül érdekelnek spirituális témák, földönkívüliek, egészség (fiatalság megőrzése, öregedés lassítása), életenergia, filmek, stb. Most éppen toporgok a 20 értelmes hozzászólás miatt...


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Kérdésem: minden topic él, amire lehet reagálni hozzászólással, vagy gyors válasszal?


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Ha valaki neve mellett "nem elérhető" áll, az azt jelenti, hogy nincs itt egyáltalán, vagy csak abban a témában nem vesz részt?


----------



## Hilduska (2011 Május 1)

még pár


----------



## Lackó13 (2011 Május 1)

Ezt csak azért írom, mert már meg kellene lennie a legalább 20 hozzászólásomnak, de látom, hogy teljes tag vagyok-e már.


----------



## Gurgensson (2011 Május 1)

nekem volt már több hozzászólásom csak úgy látom idővel eltűnnek ezek.


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

Sziasztok! Én is új vagyok itt.


----------



## Gurgensson (2011 Május 1)

De jó neked


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

De jó nekünk.


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

És de rossz azoknak, akiknek az értelmetlen hozzászólásaimat kell olvasni.


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

Megyek is vissza játszani, az kevésbé erőltetett.


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

Erről jut eszembe:


[SIZE=+1]*ERŐLTETETT MENET *[/SIZE]
Bolond, ki földre rogyván fölkél és újra lépked,
s vándorló fájdalomként mozdít bokát és térdet,
de mégis útnak indul, mint akit szárny emel,
s hiába hívja árok, maradni úgyse mer,
s ha kérdezed, miért nem? még visszaszól talán,
hogy várja őt az asszony s egy bölcsebb, szép halál.
Pedig bolond a jámbor, mert ott az otthonok
fölött régóta már csak a perzselt szél forog,
hanyattfeküdt a házfal, eltört a szilvafa,
és félelemtől bolyhos a honni éjszaka.
Ó, hogyha hinni tudnám: nemcsak szivemben hordom
mindazt, mit érdemes még, s van visszatérni otthon;
ha volna még! s mint egykor a régi hűs verandán
a béke méhe zöngne, míg hűl a szilvalekvár,
s nyárvégi csönd napozna az álmos kerteken,
a lomb között gyümölcsök ringnának meztelen,
és Fanni várna szőkén a rőt sövény előtt,
s árnyékot írna lassan a lassú délelőtt, -
de hisz lehet talán még! a hold ma oly kerek!
Ne menj tovább, barátom, kiálts rám! s fölkelek!

Bor, 1944. szeptember 15.


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 1)

abcdefg


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 1)

én is új vagyok, és nagyon szeretnék letölteni, mert nagyon sok jó könyvet láttam


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 1)

és persze feltölteni is, mert nekem is sok jó könyvem van, ami remélhetőleg még nincs fent ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Dylan Thomas
És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál.
Olybá vétetnek majd a pőre holtak,


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Mint lakói a szélnek s esti holdnak;
Míg csontvázuk letisztogatva korhad


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Csillag gyúl ki könyökön s lábfejen;
Ki elveszti eszét, majd észre tér,


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Ki tengerbe vész, ismét partot ér;
Szeretők halnak, él a szerelem;


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál.


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál.
Bár a tenger örvényei alatt


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Nyugosznak, holtuk meddő nem marad;
Kínpadra vonva, hol az ín szakad,


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

S kerékre kötve, meg nem törhetők;
Kezük között kettéhasad a hit,


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

S orrszarvú bűnök testüket átdöfik;
Minden széthull, de ellenállnak ők


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál. 2


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál.
Nem hallják immár a sirály jaját


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

S a parton megtörő hullám zaját;
Hol virág lélegzett, fejét virág


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Nem emeli az esős szélbe már;
Bár nincs eszük, s feküsznek mereven,


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Lényegük általüt a százszorszépeken,
S nap felé tör, amíg csak a nap áll,


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

És nem vesz rajtuk erőt a halál. 3


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Amúgy üdv mindenki!


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

jujjj DDD xD dájóó ez


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Na még egy


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## Peti777 (2011 Május 1)

Ugye?
20


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Nah Rebike megvagy?


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

helóóóóóóóó néép


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Végree DD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

ahha


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Aszittem már sose irsz be


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

heloosziacsááááááh XD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

jolvanna nehéz a felfogásom XD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

elvagyazérna xdxd


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

ez tök jó irhatok akármit DDD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

A hugom egy csirke ha már itt vok gondoltam megosztom mindenkivel


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

kisütött a napcska


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

volt kire hasonlitania   (a hugodnak) XD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

heeeeeeeeeey XD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Azpara...


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

héyy ki ez a Pali??? xD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

CSuvakkka ujra támad ohh yeah xD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

sálálálálálááááá halgasd meg Bruno Mars The lazy song cimű számát


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Jha hallottam lájkolom  meg a klipjétis naon


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

nemvagy te egy kicsit......................dehogyisnem?


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

hhháháááááá......................karcolok áám


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

na máá csak 9et kell beirni xd


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Jájjj nagyon durva vagy na


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

énekeltetek angolon? xD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

ohh tanulnom is kéne :S =/


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

tudom h durca voooook  *fehérfogkivillantóósfej*  XD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

jha nekem is de csak kémiáát


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Ahha énekeltünk


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

basszus lekopott a körömlakkom  xD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Az a tanár felhuz de mind1 inkább nem irok semmit se rá ...-.-"


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

de ugye hnap is fogunk? *reménykedösfej* XD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Ohhh jó isten lekopott a körömlakkod tucc ezután élni?? xD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

azegy PUKLÁS XD -.-"


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

ahhha fogunk mer csak 1szer énekeltük el asszem


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

leköö mosni..evvel igy nem lehet élni igazad van xD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Nah mindjár meglesz


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

akkor jóóxD legalább ha énis éneklek kitörnek az ablakok XD


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

jaja megis vann  feladat teljesitve


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

XD nekem sokszor igazam van "büszkefej"


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

most akk máá took letölteni? :OXD


----------



## sosynike11 (2011 Május 1)

Utcsó ^^


----------



## rebike3 (2011 Május 1)

yóóóóóóóóó mennyé haza XD


----------



## zital (2011 Május 1)

Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

abc


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

def


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

4-ik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

5-ik!


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

hatodik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

7-ik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

nyolcadik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

9-ik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 1)

tizedik


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Legyen ez az első.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Nagyon klassz a fórum.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Kicsit elkószáltam.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Én az e-book fórumot kerestem.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

..és meg is találtam.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Ott azonban rá kellett döbbennem, hogy a regisztráció önmagában kevés.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Ezért aztán kénytelen vagyok hozzászólásokat írogatni.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Önmagában ez nincs ellenemre.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Bevallom, hogy vannak témák, amikhez e nélkül is hozzászóltam volna..


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

és természetesen hozzá is fogok szólni.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Miután már félidőnél tartok, remélem, hogy erre teljes jogú tagként lesz lehetőségem.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

A lényegét tekintve azt kell mondanom, hogy az egyik legrészletesebb és legszélesebb körű fórumot tartalmazza a honlap.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Profi szervezésre utal, hogy alig tudok olyan témakört kitalálni..


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

...amire a kereső programok az első lapok között ne produkálnák a linket.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Igaz ez akkor is, ha egy filmet, vagy egy könyvet keresek.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Mindezek mellett a fórumozók gondolatvilága is közel áll az enyémhez.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Eddig még - kívülállóként - nem találtam indokolatlan indulatokat tükröző oldalakat.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Lenyűgöz a fórumozók által kifejtett munka.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Átnézve például az e-book keresése topic-ot, látszik, hogy a fórumtagok azonnal mozdulnak egy-egy kérésre.


----------



## vitamax2011 (2011 Május 1)

Így biztos, hogy a honlapon nem kevés időt fogok fenn tölteni.


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

koszi


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

van e meg valami jo tanacs?


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

nekem 16 kell még


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

abc


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

halihó


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

Nekem a gyerekneveléses és segítő részek tetszenek


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

én is szeretnék sok időt itt tölteni


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

Már csK 10 KELL


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

9


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

8


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

abc


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

nekem meg nagyon sok kell, vagy 10


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

6


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

5


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

egy vagy ketto


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

4


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

nem, 10


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

3


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

2


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

nagyon lassan csurog


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

1


----------



## Csaber (2011 Május 1)

Meg van!!


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

17


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

18


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

ez mar tobb ennel


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

*1*

1


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

1


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

3


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

4


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

5


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

6


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

7


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

8


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

9


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

12


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

13


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

14


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

15


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

17


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

18


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## pingumano (2011 Május 1)

20


----------



## Myprospero (2011 Május 1)

ezt nem egészen érteM a beírt üzenet miért nem tartalmazhat linket, ilyesmit?


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

*...*

Szeretnék minél hamarabb állandó tag lenni...


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

*Kínaiul*

Kínaiul​ ​


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

*Kínaiul 2*

Közvéleménykutatók felmérést végeznek


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

a különböző társadalmi rétegek között,


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

hogy ki szerint mennyi idő alatt lehet megtanulni kínaiul.


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

Megkédezik a parasztbácsit, mire ő:


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

- Szerintem egy egész élet is kevés rá.


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

A butikos szerint:


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

- Szerintem egy 3-4 év alatt jól meg lehet tanulni.


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

A menedzser


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

válasza:


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

- Intenzív tanulással


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

3-5 hónap alatt.


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

Megkérdezik


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

az egyetemistát


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

is:


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

- Szerinted


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

mennyi idő alatt


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

lehet megtanulni kínaiul?


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

- Miért,


----------



## panthrenoir (2011 Május 2)

holnap ZH?!


----------



## Myprospero (2011 Május 2)

Egyébként ezeket el is olvassa valaki? Tehetnénk ide 20 db ilyet is:

.


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

Jaj de jó, tag lettem!


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

Nem volt olyan könnyű!!!


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

És most már csak irkálnom kell!!!


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

juj de jó


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

Nah próbáljunk komolyak lenni és valami komoly helyre irni.


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

Bár ez is jó


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

nah még kell 15


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

eztet sose nézi meg senki szerintem


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

reméljük


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

10


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

és ennyi


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

mingyá oké


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

6


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

5


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

ez a 20 mp megörjít


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

nah már nem sok kell


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

remélem tényleg nem olvassa senki ezt a sok baromságot amit ide irkáltam


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

már csak 1 kell


----------



## jaszpi (2011 Május 2)

és igen-igen-igen


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Itt születtem én ezen a tájon
az alföldi szép nagy rónaságon,
ez a város születésem helye, 
mintha dajkám dalával vón tele,
most is hallom e dalt, elhangzott bár:
"cserebogár, sárga cserebogár!"
(Petőfi Sándor)


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

szeretem a kutyákat


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Nyári napnak alkonyulatánál 
megállék a kanyargó Tiszánál
ott, hol a kis Túr siet beléje,
mint a gyermek anyja kebelére.
(Petőfi Sándor:Tisza)


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Reszket a bokor, mert
Madárka szállott rá.
Reszket a lelkem, mert
Eszembe jutottál,
Eszembe jutottál,
Kicsiny kis leányka,
Te a nagy világnak
Legnagyobb gyémántja!
(Petőfi Sándor:Reszket a bokor, mert..)


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Nagyon jó idő van kint Laskodon!


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

1990. 12. 26.


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Falu végén kurta kocsma,
oda rúg ki a Szamosra,
meg is látná magát benne,
ha az éj nem közelegne.
(Petőfi Sándor)


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Aki pontosan tudja, hogy mitől lesz boldog: sose lesz az!


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Senkinek sincs annyira szüksége mosolyra, mint aki magára nem tud mosolyogni!


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

18:57


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Az élet rövid. Túl rövid, hogy egyetlen másodpercig is olyasvalakire pazarold, aki nem becsül meg, nem értékel.


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

Egy nő, aki tudja, hogy kicsoda és mit akar a leggyönyörűbb az összes lény között.


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

19:00


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Tényleg csak befirkantsak pár szót és kész?


----------



## Ficánka90 (2011 Május 2)

van egy pónilovam


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Hááát...ha így is letudható...végül is, miért ne?! :-D


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Sajnos amúgy nem vagyok igazán egy nagy fórumozgató fajta.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

De azért ezt most letudom.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Hű!

Előbb volt 5, ez akkor most már a 6. lészen? :-D


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Egymás után, szépen sorjában.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Haladok a cél felé.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Haladok?
Acél felé?
Pedig nem is vagyunk vas és acél...


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Közben hónapok töprengése után rájöttem, hogy annak a bizonyos anyagnak a neve: interferon...


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Meg is lesem gyorsba, hogy jól emléxem-e rá.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Hagyjuk inkább.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Vajon van-e élet ...


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

... az oráng után?


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Hová tűnik a fehérség, ha elolvad a hó?


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

16.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Mikortól lesz végre "nagykorú"?


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Mostantól.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Még egy.


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

Hű! :-o


----------



## balagek (2011 Május 2)

+1

...és nem fájt! :-D


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

Indul a visszaszámlálás:20


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

19


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

18


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

Ez így hosszú lesz, 17


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

16


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

15


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

13


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

12


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

11


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

elsövel en is megprobalkozom


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

2


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

3


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

4


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

5


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

6


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

7


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

10


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

9


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

10


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

11


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

12


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

123


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

15


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

16


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

17


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

9


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

18


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

19


----------



## m0takacs (2011 Május 2)

vegre 20... gyerünk tovabb innen *Agoura*


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

7


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

6


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

5


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

4


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

3


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

2


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

Ez az első.....


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

2. csipkebokor vessző


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

3. te leszel a párom


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

4 , dörög az ég


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

5, hasad a tök...


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

6, zörög a pad


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

7. dörög az ég


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

8. üres a polc


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

9, kis FERENC


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

11, ajaj, rossz évjárat...


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

12 minek ernyő


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

13 folt a zsákon


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

14, találkozás egy régi kisbolygóval


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

15 sejt, ami megmaradt a földön


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

16 millió év múlva alakul ki életnek nevezhető valami.....


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

Akkor számolok én is! Ez a 8.


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

9.


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

17 millió év múlva: találkozás egy nagyobb kisbolygóval....


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

10.


----------



## Agoura (2011 Május 2)

20


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

11.  Jópofa, ahogy mindenki próbálkozik!


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

18 millió év múlva kimászik az ősóceánból egy nyihulák


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

12.


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

19 bumburnyák meglátta, ....


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

13.


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

20 kiló garáncot közösen felfaltak Aki nem hiszi, olvasson utána (Lem...)


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

Agoura írta:


> 20



Gratulálok!


----------



## valerio (2011 Május 2)

ez az áfa


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

valerio írta:


> 20 kiló garáncot közösen felfaltak Aki nem hiszi, olvasson utána (Lem...)



És az újabb befutó...


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

Loholok én is utánatok...


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

Mit is írjak még? 17.


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

18.


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

19. Úgy izgulok... Már csak 1 van hátra...


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

És végül, de nem utolsó sorban!  20. Jöhet a 3x-os Hip, Hip, Hurrá!


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

Kinél milyen idő van?


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

Itt kicsit borús


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

de sztem nem tudja eldönteni hogy essen vagy süssön a nap


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Itt most éppen süt a nap, csicseregnek a madarak, kicsit fúj a szél... ;-)


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

*Egyik kedvenc versem*



Cilli írta:


> Itt most éppen süt a nap, csicseregnek a madarak, kicsit fúj a szél... ;-)


 
*Áprily Lajos: Vadlúd voltam*


Valamikor vadlúd voltam,
Vadludakkal vándoroltam...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> *Áprily Lajos: Vadlúd voltam*
> 
> 
> Valamikor vadlúd voltam,
> Vadludakkal vándoroltam...


Nagy tavakért lelkesültem,
Tengeren is átrepültem...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Nagy tavakért lelkesültem,
> Tengeren is átrepültem...


 
Őszi fényben és homályban,
Fel-feltámad régi vágyam:...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Őszi fényben és homályban,
> Fel-feltámad régi vágyam:...


 
Társaimmal útra kelni,
Fényt és felhőt úszva szelni...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Társaimmal útra kelni,
> Fényt és felhőt úszva szelni...


 
Majd ha végem itt elérem,
Vadlúd formám vissza kérem...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Majd ha végem itt elérem,
> Vadlúd formám vissza kérem...


 
Jó barátok, ismerősök,
Hogyha jönnek bíbor őszök...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Jó barátok, ismerősök,
> Hogyha jönnek bíbor őszök...


 
Nézzetek fel majd az égre,
Égen úszó vadlúd-ékre,
S azt mondjátok eltűnődve:...


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Nézzetek fel majd az égre,
> Égen úszó vadlúd-ékre,
> S azt mondjátok eltűnődve:...


 
Újra vadlúd lett belőle,
S most ott száll a V-seregben,
Hangja szól a fellegekben.


----------



## Cilli (2011 Május 3)

Cilli írta:


> Újra vadlúd lett belőle,
> S most ott száll a V-seregben,
> Hangja szól a fellegekben.


 
.


----------



## daxi (2011 Május 3)

*népszerű*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


Egy igazi kormányos így ad segítséget. Lehet, Tiéd a legtöbb hozzászólás? Gratulálok és köszönöm.kiss


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

abc


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

remélem működik


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

a


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

folytassuk


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

még 10


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

*Első*

Ez az első


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

*Második*

Ez a második


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Ez a harmadik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Ez már a negyedik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Ez lett az ötödik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Itt a hatodik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

A Hetedik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

És íme itt a nyolcadik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Kilenc


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

10


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Itt a tizenegy vagy bináris három


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Eljött hát ő a nagyszerű 12-ő


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

A szerencsés 13-om


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

7+7=14


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Tízen túl és éppen öttel


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

4*4=16


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Már csak három


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Tizennyolc


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

Az egyik tizenkilenc a másik


----------



## johnsilver0529 (2011 Május 3)

egy híján húsz.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Szaisztok!
Aki beírt 20 (akár blabla-szerű) hozzászólást, az tud már letölteni? Mert nekem nem megy.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

1


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

2


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

3


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

4


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

5


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

6


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

7


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

8


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

9


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

10


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

11


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

12


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

13


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

14


----------



## daxi (2011 Május 3)

Tibi, most tanulsz számolni? Vagy csak gyűjtögetsz? Hajrá, vezetek.


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

15


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

16


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

17


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

18


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

19


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

20


----------



## tibi6666 (2011 Május 3)

Csak egy könyvet akarok letölteni, ilyen balgán próbálkozom


----------



## nmarie (2011 Május 3)

tibi6666 írta:


> Csak egy könyvet akarok letölteni, ilyen balgán próbálkozom



Jaja, elég balgán, a mod. úgyis törli őket és kezdheted elölről.
Szabályzat!!!!!


----------



## sirgabrosh (2011 Május 4)




----------



## test123 (2011 Május 4)

1


----------



## test123 (2011 Május 4)

3


----------



## Norbinho18 (2011 Május 4)

*üzi*

köszi a segítséget


----------



## moncsih555 (2011 Május 4)

nagyon hasznos tanácsok, köszönöm


----------



## moncsih555 (2011 Május 4)

Szép az idő, de nagyon hideg van.


----------



## moncsih555 (2011 Május 4)

remélem az idén szép meleg nyarunk lesz.


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  1...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  2...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  3...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  4...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  5...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  6...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  7...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  8...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  9...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  10...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  11...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  12...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  13...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  14...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  15...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  16...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  17...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  18...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  19...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

ne haragudjatok, de én most számolok  20...


----------



## kozol89 (2011 Május 4)

köszi a türelmet, azt hiszem, sziporkázóan jó társaság voltam


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

Este próba lesz.


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

a második


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

a harmadik


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

jön a negyedik


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

már csak 15


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

és a 6.


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

szerda kipipálva


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

hol tartok?


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

megvan


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

pont


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

pontok


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

vesszőcske


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

készen


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

van


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

a


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

fejecske


----------



## Zsanett32 (2011 Május 4)

kicsi


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

De


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

miért


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

van


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

ez a


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

húsz


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

:..:


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

szabály?


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

Ezzel


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

Josi01 írta:


> szabály?


hogy megtanuld használni a forumot


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

tesztelődik


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

Moebius írta:


> hogy megtanuld használni a forumot


 
Régen rossz lenne, ha most tanulnám a fórum használatát


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

irány


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

a


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

még


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

Fárasztó volt a mai nap!


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

Már csak 18 kell!


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

Mikor


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

lesz


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

már


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

végre


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

meg


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

az


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

összes


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

hozzászólás....?


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

nekem yorkim van


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

fiu, de jo lenne hozza egy lany is


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

nagyon el van kenyeztetve


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

mindig velem alszik


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

mar 4 eves mult


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

jo kerdes


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

remelem, hogy igen


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

en is lattam a riot


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

nem volt rossz


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

itt is jo most az idö


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

süt a nap


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

nem is fuj most annyira a szel sem


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

remelem, h holnap is


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

ilyen szep idö lesz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

:..:


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

eleg volt mar a hidegböl


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

sziasztok,és a Hop-pot látta már valaki?


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

5


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

4258556585556966655455225588558


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

525478858899996655889966


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

majdnem 20


----------



## bhzs211 (2011 Május 4)

most 20 :-D


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

cuki


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

acd


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

3


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

dgsdg


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

jghg


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

angol könyvet szeretnék letölteni


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

de kit érdekel ez itt a zagyva helye


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

sdgsdf


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

nekem is van egy yorkim!


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

jjhgjhgjg


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

lány,de nem szeretnénk kiskutyákat!!


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

5 és fél éves


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

abc


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

Ha ez


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

meglesz


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

kell még


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

várni


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

2 napot!


----------



## orsi95 (2011 Május 4)

Megvaaan!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

gsfgs


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

hjgcjhgc


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

jvh,


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

mvhm


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

n,mnb


----------



## Gilgalang (2011 Május 4)

mvmn


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

végre tom hogy kell hozzá szólni, ennek örömére elkezdem az abc-t
A


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

végre tom hogy kell hozzá szólni, ennek örömére elkezdem az abc-t
A


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

B,c


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

d,e


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 4)

c


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

f,g


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 4)

egér


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

h,i


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 4)

kutya


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 4)

macska


----------



## Maddy (2011 Május 4)

*hozzászólás gyűjtés*

20


----------



## Maddy (2011 Május 4)

19


----------



## Maddy (2011 Május 4)

18


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

18


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

12


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

kutya


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

94


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

10


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

9


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

8


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

7


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

6


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

5


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

4


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

3


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

2


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

1


----------



## tomy9413 (2011 Május 4)

zero


----------



## zsukon66 (2011 Május 4)

A munkahelyen időnként belenézünk a keresztszemes mintákba és tervezgetjük, hogy melyiket szeretnénk kivarrni.


----------



## zsukon66 (2011 Május 4)

A kész munkák gyönyörűek.


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

na


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

még


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

mennyit


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

kell


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

várni


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Üdv, sziasztok


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

??


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Mi a kérdésed?


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Szerintem ez egy tök jó oldal


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

20


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Kanada a kedvenc országom.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Gratulálok, nekem még kell 16.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Miről is írjak...


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

8


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

9


----------



## Josi01 (2011 Május 4)

Üdv


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

11 megérett a meggy


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

12, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

13, te vagy a párom?


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

14, hová mégy :kaboom:


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

15 tovább nemtudom a mondókát


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

16 =4*4


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

17= értelmes szöveget írok ám, nehogy bannoljatok lécci


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

18, majd töltök fel ebookokat, csak most gyorsan kell egy nekem.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

19 Kanada a kedvenc országom, mondtam már? ; )


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Asszem ez az uccsó 20 kiss


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

De nembiztos, úgyhogy itt egy ráadás


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Úgytűnik mégegy kell


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Plusz mégegy ha mégse


----------



## reni0211 (2011 Május 4)

2+2 néha 5 XD


----------



## reni0211 (2011 Május 4)

Úgy látszik csak 2-en vagyunk az oldalon


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

köszönöm


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

jó dolgokat találtam itt


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

1234


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Nekem ez még csak a harmadik...


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

4


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Jó a tipp, amit kaptam....


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Haladok a cél felé...


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Hajt még valaki itt a 20-ra rajtam kívül?


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Már 8...


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

5678


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Jaja


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Szia Kiserdő!


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Én már fél úton vagyok!


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

12


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Nem akarom, hogy babonás legyek erre a számra!


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Jó így beszélgetni magamban!


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

15


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

16


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Nem sok a célig


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

a kapuban vagyok


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

és végre mehetek karaokézni


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Igen?


----------



## mana21 (2011 Május 4)

Így már biztos!


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

15648


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

nekem 8 vagy 9 ?


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

4156748651651


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

ztg8ö7hp9zh


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

még 8


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

fdghe


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

jklé


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

z7t697g9


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

451356135641474


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

44444tfr6drd


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

fcgfxcjgf


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

asdygcdfgfds


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

ha minden igaz ez az utolsó


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

meg még egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 5)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Barát számomra az az ember akivel örömöt és bánatot egyaránt megoszthatsz, számíthatsz rá. Jóban rosszban.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Számomra is a kivezető út a pozitív gondolkodás.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Az asztrológia engem is érdekel, valamelyest hiszek benne.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Szeretnék hinni benne.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Ebben is hinni kell.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Én is utána keresek


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

29. szerencsés nap


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Kedvencem az UFO magazin


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Aki keveset gondolkodik, sokat téved.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

A semmi a lét hiánya.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Aki jelentéktelen emberek ellen harcol, nem nyerhet semmit.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Inkább a halál, mint a futás szégyene.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Egy ismeretlen barát is barát


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Ghandi:*

*Először magadban kell létrehozni a változást, amit a világtól követelsz. *
*You must be the change you wish to see in the world.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Mallarme*

*Az álmok hatása nem kisebb, mint a tetteké.*​*Dreams have as much influence as actions.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Anonim:*

*A balsors szembesít valódi önmagaddal.*​*Adversity introduces a man to himself.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Agnes Repplier*

*Nem tudunk tiszta szívből szeretni valakit, akivel még sohasem nevettünk együtt.*​*We cannot really love anybody with whom we never laugh.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Victor Hugo*

*Legyen bátorságod az élet nagy csapásainak az elviseléséhez, és türelmed a kicsikhez, és mikor szorgalmasan elvégezted napi munkád, térj nyugodni békében. Isten szeme mindent lát.*​*Have courage for the great sorrows of life and patiente for the small ones; and when you have laoriously accomplished your daily task, go to sleep in peace. God is awake.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Pascal*

*A szív is bír észérvekkel, melyekről az ész semmit sem tud.*​*The heart has reasons, of which reason knows nothing.*​


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Ki tudja hát megírni az igazat, ha nem az, aki átélte?


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Marcus Porcius Cato*

*A bölcsek többet tanulnak a bolondoktól, mint a bolondok a bölcsektől.*​*Wise men learn more from fools than fools form wise men.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Khalil Gibran*

*Látomás nélkül nincs küldetés.*​*Without vision there is no mission.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Hannibal*

*Vagy megtaláljuk az utat, vagy építünk egyet.*​*We will either find a way or make one.*​


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

A nagy öröm, éppúgy, mint a nagy bánat, néma


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

- Nálatok - mondta a kis herceg - az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek.
- Nem találják meg - mondtam.
- Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák...
- Minden bizonnyal - feleltem.
- Csakhogy a szem vak - tette hozzá a kis herceg. - A szívünkkel kell keresni.
_(Antoine de Saint-Exupery: A kis herceg)_


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

Amit a hernyó a világ végének tekint, azt a mester pillangónak nevezi.
_(Richard Bach: Illúziók)_


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Mondd meg, mit eszel,s megmondom, ki vagy.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

...ismerni a jót könnyebb, mint követni.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Ahány ember, annyi vélemény?


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Az asszony vagy szeret, vagy gyűlöl, harmadik eset nincs.


----------



## kialagi (2011 Május 5)

Oke


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 5)

*otthon már nincs netünk!*

Sziasztok, képzeljétek, hosszas 5 hónapos vívódás után otthonról kikapcsoltattuk az internetet. Ennek részben oka, hogy 7 és 11 éves értelmes kis fiaimat csak nagyon nehezen tudtam levakarni attól, hogy állandóan körülötte tébláboljanak. De ráadásul én is mindenféle hülyeségeket néztem, odaültem és ott maradtam órákig…filmeket nézve, erőlködve töltögetve hol hamarabb, hol később be be-bejövő ingyenes mozicsatorna oldalakat. ÉS amióta nincs netünk (különben én igen intenzíven mailezek) azóta OLVASOK! És így találtam rátok, az ebookok keresése közben. Szívesen írok még, részint, hogy az áhított 20 összejöjjön, meg kedvem is támadt megosztani veletek gondolataimat.


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

abc


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Azoknak, akik hisznek nem kell semmi bizonyíték. Akik nem hisznek semmi sem bizonyíték." - Stuart Jase


----------



## zsoka1962 (2011 Május 5)

Köszönöm a jóóóóó tanácsot!


----------



## zsoka1962 (2011 Május 5)

Tetszik az egészítsd ki egy mondattal téma.


----------



## zsoka1962 (2011 Május 5)

Tetszik a versírás téma, majd kihasználom.


----------



## bigyo83 (2011 Május 5)

A demokrácia az, amikor szabad ember szabad országban, szabad akaratból azt mond és tesz, amit szabad.


----------



## zsoka1962 (2011 Május 5)

Tulajdonképpen e-könyvet keresve tévedtem erre az oldalra.


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 5)

De aztán a feleségem mégis meg akar győzni, hogy kell a net, erre azt gondolom, amikor olvasok, akkor kikapcsolom a modemet, hogy ne villogjon, sőt ne is kísértsen.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

:..:


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

Imádom a csokit. Tanuláshoz különösen jó.


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

_*abcdefg*_


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

mennyi e-book van itt


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

már úgy töltögetnék


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

"Bús nap hosszúra nyúlik..."


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

nekem is 8 kell még, és a macskám a képembe mászott


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

a leadott szakdogám után a telóm folyamtosan ezt írja: Új időzóna


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

1X beszívtam a gyorskommenteléssel, akkor így 40et kellett csinálnom, vicces volt hajnali 4kor


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

most meg görcsöl a nyakam, hümmm


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

saaandor írta:


> De aztán a feleségem mégis meg akar győzni, hogy kell a net, erre azt gondolom, amikor olvasok, akkor kikapcsolom a modemet, hogy ne villogjon, sőt ne is kísértsen.


 igazad van kapcsold iki


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> most meg görcsöl a nyakam, hümmm


 nekem a lábam


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> 1X beszívtam a gyorskommenteléssel, akkor így 40et kellett csinálnom, vicces volt hajnali 4kor


 nekem csak 20 kell


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> a leadott szakdogám után a telóm folyamtosan ezt írja: Új időzóna


 hány időzónában írtad?


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

11


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

12


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

13


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

14


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Május 5)

*DEVECSERI ISKOLÁSOK BUDAPESTEN*

*Nézd meg az MTV videótár Híradó, 2011. május 5. 19:30*


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

15


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

ok megnézem


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

ez tényleg igaz??? ez a mai magyarország???


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

hát ez van


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

sajnos


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

na még egy a 20.


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

azért még egyet 21!


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

Most láttam az ISS-t


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

vacsi


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

1234 egy kettő három négy


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

100


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

99


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

no még 8


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 5)

98


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 6)

97


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

*köszönet*

kösz!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

A ma érettségizőknek szurkolunk! Sok sikert!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Ki nyeri meg a Nagy duett műsort?


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

csodaszépen virágzik a kertünkben a labdarózsa!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Imádom a tavaszt!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Alig várom már a nyári pihenést!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Minden névnaposnak boldog névnapot kívánok!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Születésnaposok isten éltessen benneteket!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Szőkék előre!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Jerzy te vagy a nyerő!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

A szlovák iskolából ma jönnek a vendégek hozzánk!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Nyönyörűen süt a nap!


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Érik a szamóca és istenien finom.


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Az előbb rosszul írtam a gyönyörűt.


----------



## kisturi (2011 Május 6)

Viszlát!


----------



## rendszerterelo (2011 Május 6)

Ide például most írok egy valamit: üdv mindenkinek


----------



## rendszerterelo (2011 Május 6)

egészen jól gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim.


----------



## rendszerterelo (2011 Május 6)

aztán majd szétnézek mindenfelé itt...


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Ami csodálatos, hogy az E-könyveknél amikor látok egy kérést és eldöntöm, majd én begépelgetem a könyvet és felrakom addigra már mindent megtalálok.


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Remélem működik ez a dolog


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

látom valakinek volt türelme rendes mondatokat is írni


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

upsz


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)




----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Tényleg jó, hogy magamnak válaszolgatok


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

izgi


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Még messze a cél


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)




----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

egyre jobb


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

közeledik a cél


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Ha túl vagyok a procedúrán akkor vajon mikortól is tölthetek le?


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

Mindjárt


----------



## Szotyes (2011 Május 6)

És kész! Gratula magamnak


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

de lassan megy ez


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

Ez miért jó ?


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

Alma


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

Sose lesz meg ...


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

Mérföldkő


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 6)

De a net nem hiányzik, az ebookok már jóval inkább. Magam is szeretnék ilyet kiadni, egy novellapályázat nyerteseinek gyűjteménye. Mit szóltok? Ez érdekes lehet?


----------



## Kissmuk (2011 Május 6)

éééééééééééééééééés tádááááá


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 6)

De errefelé igen szép tavaszi idő van.


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 6)

De errefelé még mindig igen szép tavaszi idő van.Mindjárt indulok el biciklivel.


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

Nagyszerű ez az oldal!


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

hét


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

kilenc


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

tizenegy


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

tizenöt


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

tizenhét


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

tizennyolc


----------



## robin5 (2011 Május 6)

Megvan!


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

még van


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

hello


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

asdf


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

jacj


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

még2


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 6)

96


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 6)

95


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 6)

lálálé lálálálálé


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 6)

még kettő


----------



## lizy84 (2011 Május 6)

még egy


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

A következőket valahonnan vettem, már nem tudom, honnan, de legalább olvashatja, akit érdekel:


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Mikor kezdjük tanulni a nyelvet? Csaknem mindenki azt hiszi: akkor, amikor első szavainkat kimondjuk. Az újabb kutatás szerint azonban a nyelv néhány fontos eleme hozzátartozik a velünk született tudáshoz, továbbiakat pedig megtanulunk, mielőtt annak hallható jelét adnánk. Ez utóbbiakhoz tartozik mindenekelőtt az anyanyelv hangrendszere: azt a bizonyos első feladatot, hogy a folyamatos beszédben azonosítsuk az a-kat, b-ket és így tovább, amit (emlékszünk) a számítógépek ma sem tudnak tökéletesen, a csecsemő megoldja jóval első saját szavai előtt.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Ez a feladat főleg azért nehéz, mert az egyes nyelveknek különböző hangjai vannak, és emiatt a hang fizikai szerkezetét - amit a tudós a spektrogrammal jellemez - nem lehet egyértelműen megfeleltetni a hatására létrejött érzékletnek. Bármilyen anyanyelvű egy ember, rengeteg különböző spektrogramú hangot hall azonosnak, ugyanakkor különbözőnek olyanokat, amelyek spektrogramja egymáshoz igen közeli.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Képzeljük el, hogy egy szintetizátorral előállítják az „r" hang egy tipikus spektrogramját, majd azt folyamatosan változtatják úgy, hogy belőle végül az „l" tipikus spektrogramja legyen. Először tisztán halljuk az „r"-et, később az „1"-et, míg közben...


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Nos, közben nem az történik, hogy valami átmeneti hangot hallunk: szubjektív érzetünk szerint a gép mindig vagy r-t, vagy l-t mond, az előbbi egy ponton hirtelen vált át az utóbbivá! A beszédhangok az ember számára kötelezően beletartoznak a nyelvében létező hangok valamelyikének kategóriájába, és ezeknek a kategóriáknak élesen megvont határaik vannak. Ezért hívjuk a beszédhangok észlelését kategoriális észlelésnek.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Az „r" hang kategóriáján belül minden spektrogram feketén-fehéren r-nek hangzik, az „1" kategóriáján belül pedig 1-nek, szürke zóna nincs.
A hangkategóriák nyelvenként különbözők. Az angolban és más európai nyelvekben például az „r" élesen eltér az „1"-től, a japánban nem. Úgy értve, egyáltalán nem, bármilyen meglepő: a japánok, hiába figyelnek a legnagyobb összpontosítással, egyszerűen nem hallják különbözőnek a kettőt.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Pat ezt a jelenséget a helyszínen tanulmányozta, felnőtteken és egész kicsi gyerekeken egyaránt. Vitte magával mágneslemezen az „r" és az „1" gondosan kidolgozott hangmintáit, és mikor megérkezett, először japán kollégáinak játszotta le őket.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

A kollégák jól tudtak angolul, ráadásul képzett beszédkutatók voltak, Yamaha hangszórójuk pedig (természetesen) a csúcstechnikát képviselte, úgyhogy Patnek semmi kétsége nem volt, hogy ők a különbséget mindenesetre hallják majd. Az „r" hang a „rake" (gereblye) szóba volt beépítve, azzal kezdődött a bemutató.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Mindenki mosolygott, ahogy a szavak jöttek kifelé a hangszóróból gyönyörűen és tisztán.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Aztán hirtelen megjelent az első „lake" (tó), pontosan beállított, az előbbiekkel azonos hangmagasságon és intonációval, csak épp a lehető legtisztább „1"-lel az elején, majd ismétlődött ugyanígy.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Pat és amerikai asszisztense bizakodva nézte a kollégák arcát: no most, most jelenik meg rajtuk a felismerés öröme!


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Ők pedig tovább mosolyogtak...


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Oké, kezdjük elölről, talán kell hozzá egy kis gyakorlás, meg aztán először még nem számíthattak rá, hogy olyan hirtelen vált át a hang.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Mindnyájunkkal valami hasonló történik, amikor nem a saját nyelvünk hangjait halljuk.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

Illetve vagy halljuk, vagy nem, aszerint, hogy van-e olyan hang a miénkben is.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

A változás a kategóriák között mindig éles, de egy amerikai, egy spanyol és egy thai fülében máshol következik be.


----------



## berszipad (2011 Május 6)

és... köszönöm..


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

1


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Hangpróba


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Megy ez.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Ki hitte volna


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Így igazán összegyűjthető 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

És most egy játékleírás.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Alkalmasan tördelve, persze.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Hátha nem lesz unalmas.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

De ha igen, az úgyse számít.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

A szabályok azok szabályok, ugyebár, és azért vannak, hogy legyen mit betartani.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Azok kedvéért, akik esetleg még nem hallottak a játékról elmondom, hogy a _Dragon Age: Origins_ egy fantasy-szerepjáték – mégpedig a legjobbak közül való –, amelyben célunk, hogy útját álljuk a gonosz éjfattyak világpusztító áradatának.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Továbbá, hogy legyőzzük a Vezérdémont, mindeközben értékes cuccokat gyűjtsünk és új képességekre tegyünk szert. Ebben segítségünkre vannak társaink, akik közül egy küldetésre egyszerre hármat vihetünk magunkkal, többnyire teljesen szabad összeállításban.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

A különböző személyiséggel rendelkező karakterek egyfolytában reflektálnak a tetteinkre, olykor helyeslik, olykor ellenzik. Ha pedig minden klappol, még belénk is szerethetnek!


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Ráadásul egyszerre akár többen is, nemtől teljesen függetlenül, így aztán olyan viharos magánéletet élhetünk a játékban, ami még a legelvetemültebb szappanoperák forgatókönyvíróinak legmerészebb álmait is felülmúlja!


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Amiért pedig ezeken túl olyan nagy népszerűséget hozott a játéknak, az a rendkívül részletgazdag és árnyalt történet.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

A viszonylag sablonos alaphelyzetet hihetetlenül valóságossá tette, hogy szép lassan rá kellett jönnünk: Ferelden országában talán nem is az éjfattyak jelentik a legnagyobb veszélyt, hanem széthúzás és a gyűlölet.


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

Még szerencse, hogy ilyen is csak a mesében fordul elő...


----------



## bengal81 (2011 Május 6)

És az is, hogy ezzel épp meglett a 20. A legjobbakat, kedves adminisztrátorok, kormányosok és tagtársak


----------



## tokalso (2011 Május 6)

nekem 19


----------



## tokalso (2011 Május 6)

lehet hogy kevesebb


----------



## Dorval (2011 Május 7)

köszönöm


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

mi is ez a Quebec-sztori?


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

mármint van ilyen,h Quebec-film pl.


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

az OK, hogy francia-vonal, de ez véresen komoly, szembeállás meg minden?


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

vagy békés népek ezek?


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

rend, bizalom és tisztelet?


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

sajnos nem igazán látom át a témák struktúráját, addig ide rakom:
saját digi hangoskönyv:
Parti Nagy Lajos: Kis Brutáliák (a legendás kazettáról digiztem be egy lengyelpiacos magnóval, sajnos most csak 5 van ezen a gépen
Vadhuss
Fröcskös
Zsírvasárnap
Hátul az udvarban
Hernyóselyem és vakcina


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

„Elment a hangom a Schöllertől, úgyhogy halkan mondom, meg azért is, hogy ne legyen itt témázás,mert ha nincs, rend, bizalom és tisztelet, akkor az nem szórakozás, hanem, bocsánat, szar…”
– kívülről tudom az összeset


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

abc


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

20


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

jó segítség!


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

16


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

g


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

ju


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

hi


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

hu


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

jk


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

hahó


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

1


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

hali


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

pá


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

jklé


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

derf


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

bogi


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

dfre


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

bhgfd


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

mkjiu


----------



## Drágus (2011 Május 7)

hu-hu-hurrá


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

írtam a hangoskönyvek topicba 2 üzenetet. törölték. remélem csak azért, mert nem lehet az első húsz üzenetbe link (ezt csak most olvastam)


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

pedig ritka jók voltak és nem hinném, hogy bárkinek megvan…


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

hopp, megvan a fele


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

mega másik fele


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

két


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

fél


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

½


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

az egy


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

egész


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

ennyi


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

és


----------



## olrajtovics (2011 Május 7)

kész


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Meglepődtem


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Hogy


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Az öcsém


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Is


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Regisztrált


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Erre


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Az


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Oldalra


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Tőlem


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Teljesen


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Függetlenül


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Imàdom


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Hogy egy rugóra


----------



## polipalasti (2011 Május 7)

Jár az agyunk


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Szép estét!


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Kissé hideg van, de legalább nem esik.


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Na még egy.


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Holnapra melegedést mondanak.


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Épp ideje, lassan fűteni kell.


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Májusban?


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Ki gondolta volna?


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Régen volt már ilyen hideg.


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 7)

Szeretek írni, de remélem nem kell több fals üzenetet írnom.


----------



## Schneera (2011 Május 8)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, remélem itt megtalálom amit keresek.


----------



## Schneera (2011 Május 8)

Az időbeállítással gondban vagyok, nem tudok elmenni rajta.  Tud valaki segíteni, vagy nem is lehet beállítani a saját időre?


----------



## Schneera (2011 Május 8)

Na tessék, még egy fényképalbumot se tudok csinálni. Mi ez? : "üzenet címe" ill. :"lehetőségek" Mit kell ide beírni?


----------



## HoliVivi (2011 Május 8)

még jó pár hozzászólásra van szükségem...


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

Áll még dobogón Michael?


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

Feltámad a versenyre Massa ?


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"Tenger a pénz, melyben elsüllyed
Sok hajó: elv, jellem, becsület."
Petőfi Sándor*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"Nem a szervezés és nem az üzemek termelése a legfontosabb dolog valamely ország vagy nép életében. Hanem az erkölcs. Mert ahol ez nincs, ott semmi sincs." 
Wass Albert*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"A vadállatban is van szánalom. De bennem nincs, hát nem vagyok vadállat"
Shekaspeare; III.Richard*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*Voltunk mint Ti,
Lesztek mint Mi.
/sír felirat/*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*“A tegnap történelem. A holnap rejtély. A mai nap: ajándék.”*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*“Nagy dolog hinni magadban, és még nagyobb hinni a többiekben.” *


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.”*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.”*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"Három típusú ember létezik a Földön, aki tud számolni és aki nem"!*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*Sírva jöttél a világra, s körülötted
mindenki mosolygott, igyekezz úgy élni, hogy
nevetve távozz és körülötted mindenki
sírjon.*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*“A szemet-szemért vakítja meg az egész világot.” (Mahatma Gandhi)*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*„Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal!!! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal...”*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"A türelem igazi próbája az, amikor valaki jótett helyébe jót vár."
*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"Az igazság makacs dolog, néha fáj is. A hazugságot pedig hiába bizonygatod, attól még nem lesz igaz. Lehet bizonygatni, páran el is hiszik, de egyszer felszínre kerül a valóság!"*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel."
*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*Az a baj a világgal,hogy a hülyék mindig okoskodnak, az okosok meg mindig hülyéskednek.*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"A démonokat dobokkal elűző bennszülötteket nem értik meg a civilizált népek, akik dudálással próbálják szétoszlatni a dugót."*


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*"A tanárok olyanok, mint a drogosok. Mindig az anyagon jár az eszük."*


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Már nagyon várom, hogy böngészgessek a szuper feltöltések között.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Sok keresgélés után találtam rá erre az oldalra.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Óvodapedagógus vagyok)


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Igazi kincsesláda ez az oldal.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

A munkámba nagy segítséget nyújtana.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

És én is bárkinek segítséget tudnék adni.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Óvodai játékok, fejlesztőeszközök....


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Kidolgozott programok...


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Ünnepségek kidolgozása....


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Kirándulások szervezése....


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Szakirodalomban tudok feltöltéseket készíteni.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Óvodai dekorációkban....


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

kézműves ötleteket tudok én is közzétenni.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Előre is köszönöm...


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

mindenki segítségét.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Jó böngészést mindenkinek!!!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Remélem a következő alkalomkor már én is aktív tagja lehetek a fórumnak.
Üdvözlettel: kishari


----------



## HoliVivi (2011 Május 8)

Már csak 1 kell!!


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

*próbálkozás*


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Nekem még több , mint egy tucat hozzászólást kell teljesítenem.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Hurrá már kettő van.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Nem adom fel!!!!


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

*levél*

Remélem sikeresen folytathatom hozzászólásaimat.Óvodai műsorokat én is nagy örömmel szerkesztek.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Talán ez lesz a hatodik.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Nagyon szeretnék igazi tag lenni.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

2011.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

május 08.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Talán jó úton haladok , az aktív tagság felé??!


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Köszönet a 10.pontért.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

nagyszerű!


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Még van 8.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Kedvenc színem a tengerkék.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Kedvenc évszakom a tavasz és az ősz.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Ha ez igaz,akkor már csak ezenkívül 4 hozzászólásom van.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

4.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

3.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

2.


----------



## agac (2011 Május 8)

Talán ez lesz a cél???!!!


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

alakul


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

10. fele már megvan.


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

007


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

4, közel a dobogó.


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

2


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

1,


----------



## fafej78 (2011 Május 8)

Szerintem azért a jók vannak többségben


----------



## ondrej (2011 Május 8)

245


----------



## ondrej (2011 Május 8)

20.


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 8)

21


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

*1*

1


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

2


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

l4


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i5


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i6


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i7


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i8


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i9


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i10


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i11


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i12


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i13


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i15


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i16


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i17


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i18


----------



## vernegyula (2011 Május 8)

i19


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

Köszönöm a tippet )


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok !


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

*kösz*



Dominium írta:


> 1,


 kösz:


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

Mikor lesz már valódi tavasz?


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

Be kellett kapcsolni a fűtést


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

Néhány helyen az elmúlt napokban - 7 fok volt


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

vernegyula írta:


> i12


kösz


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

Borzasztó hideg van


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

Zay Bea *** írta:


> Mikor lesz már valódi tavasz?


Jövő héten


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]Ne azt nézd ahová estél, hanem azt, hogy hol csúsztál meg[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]Az emberek kételkedhetnek abban amit mondasz, de el fogják hinni azt ami teszel. [/FONT]​


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]Tégy jót az embereknek az utadon ha fent vagy,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mert szükséged lehet rájuk, ha lent leszel.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

*Kösz*

Kösz


----------



## nno (2011 Május 8)

Mikor is--?


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]A bátorság nem a félelem hiánya, hanem az a képesség ami szembeszáll a félelemmel.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]A legjobb mód a jöv[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*ő*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]d megjósolására, ha megvalósítod azt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

1313


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*Ha 8 év, 7 hónap és 6 napon keresztül ordítottál, akkor adtál ki annyi energiát, ami egy csésze kávé felmelegítéséhez kell.
(Nem igazán éri meg a *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*fáradságot*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*.)*[/FONT]


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

Jövő héten


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*Az emberi szív akkora nyomást produkál, ami a vért 100 méterre lőné ki*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*A disznó orgazmusa 30 percig tart.
(A következő életemben disznó akarok lenni!!!)*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*- A svábbogár kilenc napig él a feje nélkül, utána éhen hal*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*A hím imádkozó sáska nem tud közösülni, ha a feje a törzséhez van kapcsolva, ezért a nőstény azzal kezdi a szexet (előjáték?), hogy leharapja a fejét.*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*A bolha a teste hosszának 350-szeresét képes megugrani. Ez, mintha egy ember kaputól kapuig ugrana a normál futballpálya háromszorosán.*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*A harcsának 27 ezer *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*ízlelőbimbója *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*van.
(Mi lehet olyan ízletes a tó fenekén? )*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*A pillangók a lábukkal érzik az ízeket*[/FONT]


----------



## Zay Bea *** (2011 Május 8)

[FONT=&quot]*A strucc szeme nagyobb, mint az agya.
(Hát ismerek egy pár ilyen embert is.)*[/FONT]


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## gyvitamin (2011 Május 8)

elhiszem


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Én is!


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Ez így van!


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Vagy mégse?


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Utána kéne nézni!


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Állítólag így van!


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Ez nem semmi


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Ilyen ez az állatvilág


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Egy nagy csoda


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Ki így, ki úgy ugrik


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Egyik lábam itt, a másik ott


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

ügyes a bóha


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

És két bóha mekkorát ugrik?


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

És három bóha?


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

128 méter


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Hajrá bóha


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

És bóháné


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

És bóha gyerek


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

Bóha


----------



## JANO13 (2011 Május 8)

ennyi vót


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

Itt


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

tényleg


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

viszonylag


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

könnyen


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

össze


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

lehet


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

gyűjteni


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

a


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

hozzászólást,


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

és


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

ezért


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

ezer


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

köszönet


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

a


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

topik


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

indító


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

_zsuzsanna03_


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

kormányosnak


----------



## topal (2011 Május 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

kéne


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

az


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

a 20


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

de izibe


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

itt és most


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

minden várakozás


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

nélkül


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

és már csak


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

9 kell


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

ahhoz, hogy


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

meg legyen az,


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

aminek


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

meg kell lennie


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

azért, hogy


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

20 legyen


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

Icewoolf


----------



## Icewoolf (2011 Május 8)

hozzászólásaiból


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

20


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

19


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

18


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

17


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

16


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

15


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

13


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

11


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

10


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

9


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

8


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

7


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

6


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

5


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

4


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

3


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

2


----------



## radmel (2011 Május 9)

1


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 9)

viktorbácsi írta:


> igazad van kapcsold iki


Hát ki is kapcsoltam.
Az ebookokat nagyon jó olvasni számítógépen, sokkal jobb így a fény, szerintem a könyvolvasásnál is jobb, lapozni is kényelmesebb, hogy a billentyűt a térdemre teszem és pageuppal lapozok, a betűket 24 esre nagyítom.


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

16


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

15


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

13


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

11


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

10


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

9


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

8


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

7


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

6kiss


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

5kiss


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

4


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

3


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

2


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

1


----------



## sada21 (2011 Május 9)

0


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

Szép az idő.


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

Lassan telik a napom.


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

Mindig minden körülmények között!


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

Amíg élek remélek!


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

Mindenhol jó,de legjobb otthon!


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

6


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

Lassan itt van az anyák napja!


----------



## Mónika-Szárcsa (2011 Május 9)

8


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

áá én ezt nem bírom, nagyon sokat kell majd az elkövetkezendő három hétben tanulnom, és még a töri tételfüzetem sincs kész teljesen! Ami igen szörnyű. Nem kell aggódnom az irodalom miatt, csak a német lesz nehéz, meg a történelmet kell egy kicsit jobban átnéznem.


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

halihó


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

dejó, itt szakadni fog az eső nálunk


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

nah már csak 15 hasonló izét kell küldenem, meg majd még egy napot várnom  sajnos


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

13-at ezen kívül. Jah egyébként a barátommal 1éve és 1napja hogy együtt vagyok.  Nagyon heppy vagyok


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

Most lettek hozva hozzánk kiscicák. Egy fiú és egy lány. A fiú neve Tami, a lány neve Tina


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

egyébként tök jól elbeszélgetek itt magammal


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

tudom, most sokan bolondnak néznek, deeee muszáj hogy meglegyen az a 20db izé, mert én nagyon könyvmoly vagyok és már elvonási tüneteim vannak °_°


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

ha már csak 10db kell


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

abdagjykgáyxlghyxbálngalgjajglsgnxnb-x
nah ezt olvassa ki valaki XD


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

b


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

a


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

l


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

j


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

o


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

imádnám ezt az oldalt, ha végre engedné hogy letöltsek valamit


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

még mindíg kell egy pár szutyi csak az a baj, hogy nem tudom már hogy mit írjak


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

nah nemsokára vége a várakozásomnak


----------



## scrimpley (2011 Május 9)

ésss tádááá, már le is tölthetek akármit  csak az a fránya egy nap még hátra van


----------



## moon70 (2011 Május 9)

3 szendvics koktélparadicsommal


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

jó estét


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

jó itt lenni


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

inkább számolok azt hiszem


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

magammal beszélgetek


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

ez a hatodik lesz


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

hét


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

nyolc


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

9


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

10


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

11


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

13


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

15


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

16


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

17


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

18


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

19


----------



## murmuter (2011 Május 9)

20


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

20


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

19


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

18


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

17


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

16


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

15


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

14


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

13


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

12


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

11


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

10


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

9


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

8


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

7


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

6


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

5


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

4


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

3


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

2


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

1


----------



## ZsDetty (2011 Május 10)

0


----------



## gus4k (2011 Május 10)

Nagyon ügyes! Jó képek!


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Egy


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Megérett a meggy.


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Kettő.


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Három.


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Van párom.


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

Már unom.


----------



## qqwww (2011 Május 10)

A kerékpársportot tegnap nagy veszteség érte.


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

1


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Szerintem sem


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Soha nem is voltak


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

és soha nem is lesznek


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

123


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

abc


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

három


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

négy


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

öt


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

hat


----------



## Gyugyusz (2011 Május 10)

hét


----------



## regosg (2011 Május 10)

Ez itt mi?


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

nyolc


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

kilenc


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

.. ha nem tiszta ..


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tizenegy, vagyis tizenkettő


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tizennégy


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

nem szívesen csinálok ilyet és szinte szégyellem magam, dehát erre van a topik


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tizenhat


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tizenhét


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

tizenkilenc


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

éés megvan a 20


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Világomban minden rendben van._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Szeretem magamat, ezért a régi sérelmeket elengedem és megbocsátom._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Örömmel tölt el, ha másokért valamit tehetek._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_[FONT=&quot]Saját világom egyetlen gondolkodója én vagyok[/FONT]_


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_A változás életem természetes rendje. A változást örömmel fogadom._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_[FONT=&quot]Életemben mind gyakoribb a belső béke és a nyugalom. [/FONT]_


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_[FONT=&quot]Szeretem magamat, ezért testemnek szeretettel gondját viselem. [/FONT]_


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Bízom tiszta gondolataim teremtő erejében és bízom a változásban._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_[FONT=&quot]Azt vonzom, amit tudat alatt igaznak hiszek.[/FONT]_


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Örömöm telik abban, amit csinálok._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Sikerről sikerre haladok._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Bármire szól is a küldetésem, sikerre viszem._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Otthonomban szeretet és harmónia uralkodik, ezért aki csak belép, részesül a szeretet gyógyító erejében._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Szívből örvendek a mások sikerének, mert tudom, jut bőven mindenkinek._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Segítek magamon, és az élet is megsegít._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Szeretem azt, aki vagyok, és amit cselekszem._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Lényemmel, szeretetemmel az élet szépségét hirdetem._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Pozitív gondolkodással érem el mindazt, amit akarok._


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_[FONT=&quot]Életemet magam irányítom[/FONT]_


----------



## gyeneskata (2011 Május 10)

20


----------



## gyeneskata (2011 Május 10)

19


----------



## gyeneskata (2011 Május 10)

18


----------



## B.a.s.t.e.t (2011 Május 10)

_Gondolataimmal a szépet és a jót erősítem._
:55:


----------



## volterjanka (2011 Május 11)

köszi


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Újra itt vagyok és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Még kell 15 hozzászólás.


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Kíváncsian várom, hogy letölthetek-e majd valamit.


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Már kinéztem pár dolgot, amire szükségem lenne.


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Miért kell a letöltéshez hozzászólásokat írni?


----------



## zsuzsa77 (2011 Május 11)

Tudja valaki a választ?


----------



## ciccone2205 (2011 Május 11)

Rendben!


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 11)

abc


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 11)

kinsy írta:


> abc



2


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Hát akkor még egy.


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Egy amerikai turista egy középkori kastély előtt:
- Szép, szép, de miért kellett ilyen közel építeni a repülőtérhez?


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Hogy hívják a munkanélküli kínait?
- ???
- Teng-Leng.


----------



## sabolc (2011 Május 11)

Egy kis ízelítő a diplomácia világából (azt kell tudnotok, hogy a japán nyelvben nincsen "szi" szótag és "l" hang, csak "r").

Japán diplomata mondja a magyarnak, hogy:
- Kérem, szárjon be autómba!
A magyar megdöbben, erre a japán ijedten ismétli meg, ezúttal angolul:
- Puríz, shit into my car...


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

Nagyon köszönöm a tájékoztatást!


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

Bölcs emberek azt mondják, bolond, aki bárkit is tökéletesnek vél; ami pedig azt illeti, szeretni, nem szeretni, legokosabb, ha barátságosak vagyunk mindenkihez, s túlságosan nem rajongunk senkiért.
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

Minden kapcsolatban van mindennel, ami létezik, a végtelen űrben rohanó legtávolabbi csillagtól a talpunk alatt megcsikorduló porszem atommiriádjaiig.
Jack London


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

Az élet kihívás - fogadd el!
 Teréz anya


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

merry xmas!


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

elég annyi, hogy csak össze-vissza írogathatok?


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

Dodo7771 írta:


> Az élet kihívás - fogadd el!
> Teréz anya



Hogy ez mennyire nem csak egy közhely


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

egy újabb üzenet: jó kis meleg van már most is


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Gyermeknevelési tanácsokat szívesen fogadok.
3-5 éves gyerekek tanítása.


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Előbb-utóbb meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Még


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Nyolc


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Hét


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Hat


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

*öt*


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

_négy_


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

*három*


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

*kettő*


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

EGY
Visszaszámlálás befejeződött!!!


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

Mit is írjak?


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

Mondjuk ezt?


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

Nem is, inkább ezt!


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

ez még csak a negyedik üzenetem


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

5.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

ez a 6.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

7.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

8.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

9.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

ez a tizedik


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

már csak kilenc kell


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

Visszaszámolás elkezdődött 8.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

hét


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

6.


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

ööööööööööööötttttttttttttttt.......


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

nnnnnnééééggggggggyyyyyyyyyyy......


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

hhhhááááárrrrrrooooooooooooommmmmmmmm.......


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

kkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeettttttttőőőőőőőőőőőőő....................


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

eeeeeeeeeeeeggggggggggggyyyyyyyyyyyy...................


----------



## spibal (2011 Május 12)

Bumm!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegy............!!!!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

keeeeeeeeeeeeettő....!!!!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Három!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnégy!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Ötöske..........!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Hééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééét.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Nekem nyóc!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Kilenc, kiss ferenc.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tíz, tíz tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza.....


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizenegy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizenkettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizenhárom, te leszel a párom.!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizennégy, oda bíz' ne mégy!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizenöt, érik a tök!


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizenhat, hasad a pad.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Tizenhét, kiflit süt a pék.


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

tizennyolc, üres a kispolc


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

tizenkilenc, az tizenkilenc


----------



## xulia (2011 Május 12)

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz!


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Szólhatok az emberek[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]vagy az angyalok nyelvén,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]ha szeretet nincs bennem,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]csak zengő érc vagyok[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]vagy pengő cimbalom.[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]A szeretet türelmes,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]a szeretet jóságos,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]a szeretet nem féltékeny,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]nem kérkedik, nem is kevély.[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Nem tapintatlan,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]nem keresi a maga javát,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]nem gerjed haragra,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]a rosszat nem rója fel.[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Nem örül a gonoszságnak,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]örömét az igazság győzelmében leli.[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Mindent eltűr, mindent elhisz,[/FONT]


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]mindent remél, mindent elvisel.[/FONT]


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 12)

Üdv


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 12)

áááá mikor telik már le a 2 nap  kellenek a könyvek


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 12)

34


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 12)

35


----------



## potrien (2011 Május 12)

36


----------



## nyina5 (2011 Május 12)

37


----------



## nyina5 (2011 Május 12)

38


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

sziasztok


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

szeretnék


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

régi


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

rajzfilmeket


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

letölteni


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

a


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

két


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

éves


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

kisfiam


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

számára


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

olyanokra


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

gondoltam,


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

mint


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

Kisvakond


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

vagy


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

a


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

Kockás


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

fülű


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

nyúl


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

köszönöm


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

előre


----------



## nori80 (2011 Május 13)

is


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

na kezdjünk számolni


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

úgy érzem,szeretni fogom ezt az oldalt


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

ez már a harmadik


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

nincs mindig kedvem dolgozni


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

meghalok Tolkien-ért


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

imádok olvasni


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

mért nem jut most semmi okos az eszembe??


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

már csak hét kell, + 48 óra és TAG vagyok


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

vajon ezt bárki el is olvassa egyszer????


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

utálom Hello Kittyt, mégis sok ilyen cuccot kapok


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

még négy.illetve,ha ezt is elküldöm,csak három


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

hiszek a reinkarnációban


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

Muse forever


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

AHHH!!! Megvan


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

szia!


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

én is.


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

a


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

b


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

c


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

d


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

e


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

f


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

g


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

gy


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

h


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

i,í..


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

j


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

k


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

l


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

m


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

n


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

o


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

p


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

qrs


----------



## moldoványiné (2011 Május 13)

megvan a 20!!!!!


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Május 13)

"... döntened kell mi a fontosabb 
megnyisd vagy őrizd önmagad
csak félig él aki nem szabad 
a rabok szíve megszakad...


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*„Nem kívánok ragyogást, pénzt, dicsőséget. Csak egy tűzhelyet kívánok. Hívó lámpa fényt, meleget azoknak, akiket szeretek. Egy darab kenyeret, csendet, pár halk szót, jó könyvet, és kevés embert. De az aztán Ember legyen!”

Fekete István*


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
...Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít.
Henry Van Dyke*


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*Amíg cseperedő gyerekek vannak otthon, addig olyan a takarítás, mint havat lapátolni hóesésben.
Phyllis Diller*


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*A munka meg fog várni, amíg megmutatod a szivárványt a gyereknek, de a szivárvány nem vár addig, amíg végzel a munkával.
Patricia Clafford *


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*A gyermek akkor emlékezik rád holnap, ha ma vagy vele.
Steffen T. Kraehmer *


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

*1*

egy


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

*2*

kettő


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

*3*

három


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

*4*

négy


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

*5*

öt


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*Ha egy makulátlan és kifogástalanul rendezett házban élnék, szeretet pedig nem lenne bennem, akkor nem édesanya lennék, hanem házvezetőnő.
Yvonne Schwengeler*


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

* Ne kívánd senki szeretetét. Ne utasítsd el senki szeretetét.
Úgy áradjon szereteted, mint a tűz fénye-melege: mindenre egyformán. Akik közel jönnek hozzád, azokra több essék fényedből és melegedből, mint akiknek nincs szükségük terád. Családtagjaid, mindennapi társaid s a hozzád fordulók olyanok legyenek számodra, mint a kályhának a szoba, melynek melegítésére rendelik.
Weöres Sándor*


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

*'Messze fenn a napsütésben vannak a legmagasabbra törõ vágyaim. Lehet, hogy nem érem el õket, de felnézhetek, láthatom, hogy milyen szépek, hihetek bennük, és megpróbálhatom követni õket.' Louisa May Alcott*


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

*6*

hat


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

hét


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

“Utolsó leheletemmel is köszönöm a sorsnak, hogy ember voltam, és az értelem szikrája világított az én homályos lelkemben is. Láttam a földet, az eget, az évszakokat. Megismertem a szerelmet, a valóság töredékeit, a vágyakat és a csalódásokat. A földön éltem és lassan felderültem. Egy napon meghalok: s ez is milyen csodálatosan rendjén való és egyszerű! Történhetett velem más, jobb, nagyszerűbb? Nem történhetett. Megéltem a legtöbbet és a legnagyszerűbbet, az emberi sorsot. Más és jobb nem is történhetett velem.”
(Márai Sándor: Füves könyv – Önmagamról)


----------



## Quiranel (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Az élet nem intézhető el a modern irodalomból vett bölcs mondásokkal. Ne felejtsd el, hogy a természet vad és vérszomjas.
Agatha Christie


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Mit ad egyik ember a másiknak? Önmagát, önmaga legbecsesebbjét, az életét.
Erich Fromm


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Még nagyon távolinak tűnik, de a ma a holnapba vezet, a holnap pedig a jövő felé. Egy napon majd mi is igazi felnőttekké válunk, és talán ha ránk néznek, el se hiszik majd, hogy mi is gyerekek voltunk egyszer. Ez a nap mindannyiunk számára eljön majd.
 Méz és lóhere c. film


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Soha senki sem fog új életet kezdeni, mert azt a spongyát, amellyel éltünk tábláját letörölhetnénk, soha nem fogják fölfedezni.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Ha elhal benned az élet iránti érzéki szenvedély, az majdnem olyan, mintha magad is kimúlnál! Mi értelme annak, hogy kedvetlenül lézengj a világban?
Vavyan Fable


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

A vagy-vagyot az élet nem ismeri. Minden nyitott, minden egymásba folyik.

Eginald Schlattner


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Az élet csak arra vár, hogy megnyíljunk csodái előtt, hogy érdemesnek érezzük magunkat mindarra a jóra, amelyet számunkra tartogat.
Louise L. Hay


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

A lehető legtöbb élet hozza majd el a lehető legtöbb boldogságot. Az ember csak azért jön a világra, hogy teremtsen, hogy tovább adja és terjessze az életet. Ennek örül az emberi test is, a jó munkás, aki elvégzi feladatát.
Émile Zola


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy elvesztegessük. Álmainkat csak cselekvéssel, tettekkel valósíthatjuk meg, és nem annak tervezésével, hogy mit fogunk tenni.
David J. Schwartz


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

Ha az élet és a szerelem ilyen gyorsan, és értelmetlenül véget érhet, akkor az ember legjobban teszi, ha minden percet kihasznál, ami megadatott neki. 
Jennifer Blake


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*Idezetek*

A vágyak és a ragaszkodás előre húznak. A félelmek, ellenállás és elkerülés pedig visszahúznak.
Dan Millman


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

köszi


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

második


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

harmadik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

negyedik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

ötödik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

hatodik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

hetedik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

nyolcadik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

kilencedik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

tizedik


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Aki sárgaságban van, mást is annak lát.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

A könyvek néma mesterek.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Aki hibátlan lovat keres, járhat gyalog.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Ízlések és pofonok különbözőek.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Jó bornak nem kell cégér.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Jó munkához idő kell, de a rosszhoz még több.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Ne ítélj, hogy ne ítéltess.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Vakok között félszemű a király.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## henikoll (2011 Május 13)

Minden jó, ha jó a vége.


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

henikoll írta:


> Türelem rózsát terem.


Nincsen rózsa,tövis nélkül.


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Béke legyen veletek!


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Ki korán kel aranyat lel


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Többet ésszel mint erővel!


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Aki szelet vet, az vihart arat!


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

11.ik


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Nem az idő old meg mindent, hanem az ember, amihez idő kell.


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

A szerelem olyan mint a háború: Könnyű elkezdeni, nehéz abbahagyni, és soha nem lehet elfelejteni.


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Amikor minden hír rossz, és az ég teljesen szürke, és az összes csoki elfogyott, az egyetlen vigasztaló gondolat, hogy van egy olyan barátom, mint TE.


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

Ha csak önmagad világát megváltoztatod, már megváltoztattál egy világot.


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 13)

A siker csodálatos dolog, de az ember nem tud éjszaka hozzábújni, ha fázik.


----------



## ipatric (2011 Május 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 

minden fórum látogatónak szép napot kivánok!


----------



## ipatric (2011 Május 13)

Remélem minden rendben lesz!


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez az első hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez az második hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez az harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez az negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez az ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez az hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 8. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 9. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 10. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 11. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 12. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 13. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 14. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 15. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 16. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 17. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 18. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 19. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 20. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 21. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 22. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 23. hozzászólás


----------



## hevesman (2011 Május 13)

ez a 24. hozzászólás


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

aa


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

asasa


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

asasd


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

222


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

fgj


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

76767


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

vbvbv


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

aaaaaa


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

rrrrrrr


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

gfhfdd


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

uztttttttttttttttt


----------



## atjeng (2011 Május 13)

tzutzutz


----------



## drug81 (2011 Május 13)

fantasztikus ez fórum


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

26


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

25


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

23


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

21


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

19


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

17


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

15


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## GzsakSam (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## Emuca (2011 Május 13)

legyen akkor még egy


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

hát akkor én is beszállok a 20 hozzászólás játékba


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

furcsa úgy írni, hogy csak számolni kell, mennyit írtam


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

abc


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

hát még van min dolgozni a 20-ig...


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

a fele már meg lesz mindjárt


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

13


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

19


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

123


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

456


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

789


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

asd


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

fgh


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

jkl


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

éá


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

qwe


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

rt


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

zu


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

io


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

pl


----------



## Emuca (2011 Május 14)

és az utolsó! hurrá


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

jklűű


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

345


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

vfr


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

op


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

jhg


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

vgz


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

loi


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

époi


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

áőp


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

kiu


----------



## szilvi075 (2011 Május 14)

juz


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

feketebikapatakopogapepitapatikaköveken


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

123


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

456


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

789


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

Can


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

canada


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

ungarische


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

987


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

A legtöbb ember ott hibázza el


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

hogy néhe néhány álmodozni mer


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

így tettem én is, vesztettem én is


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

de bármi vár nekem megérte mégis


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

még nem tudom mi lesz a holnapom


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

de büntetésem büszkén vállalom


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

engem is magcsalt egy déli báb


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

de most mi lesz hogyan tovább


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

egy visszaútnak mindig lenni kell


----------



## apga (2011 Május 14)

talán most nem hibázom el


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

a-aladár


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

b-béla


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

c-cecil


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

cs-csaba


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

d-dénes


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

e-elemér


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

é-éva


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

f-ferenc


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

g-géza


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

gy-györgy


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

h-hedvig


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

i-ilona


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

j-józsef


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

k-károly


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

l-lászló


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

m-marianna


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 14)

Nagyon jó mozogni
mindenkinek ezt kellene tennie


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 14)

Én nagyon szeretem az állatokat


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 14)

nagyon cuki ez a kiselefánt bébi


----------



## klavikord (2011 Május 14)

aaaa


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

a


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

b


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

f


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

s


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

hUSTZ A SOKÁIFG IS TARTHAT


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Newm tudom de mit is irjak


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

A gépelés tanuljam, vagy csak bevésem a betűket?


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

A húsz hozzá szólás megteszem az agykontrollban is, az érdekel.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Persze sok minden érdekes van az oldalakon.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Az ötletek a könyvek amiket feltöltenek azok is nagyon jók.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

A legjobb lenne, ha tudnám hogyan kerülhetek ki az anyagi csapdából?


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Igen csak jó lenne, ha jó lenne, de néha nem az.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Az érzésem hogy a húsz beíratást megteszem, de a belépés kell nekem.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Sok szövegnek sok az alja, és a bejegyzéseket Sanyi így abba hagyja.


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

123


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

sziazstok


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

Új látogató vagyok ezen az oldalon.


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

Elég sokoldalu az oldal.


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

Érdekes dolgokat talál az ember


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

Regisztráció után mégtöbbet


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

húsz


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

tervezet húsz hozzászólás


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

g


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

Nehéz a húsz


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

meddig tartott a húsz?


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

q


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

klavikord írta:


> aaaa


Itt szépen süt a nap, a kocsimat szerettem volna kiglancolni, csak elromlott, és mot a doktornár van.


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

w


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

gabor.1974 írta:


> meddig tartott a húsz?


Gábor 1974
Remélem nem neheztelsz rám, én egy ilyen furcsak viccelődős emberke vagyok, a többiek már ismernek, ne haragudj, nem akartalak megbántani.
Gabka 61


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

er


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

nem vagyok sértődő


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

gabor.1974 írta:


> w


Gábor 1974 egy sorral lejjebb írtam neked szánt válaszom, látod én ilyen dilinyós vagyok


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

ha sok ijen emder van nem nehéz az irkálás


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

Szia gan70!
Még nem láttalak a chaton, szoktál oda írni?
Gabka 61


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

nekem lessz auto takarítás


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

csokimarcsi írta:


> sajnos nem


Szia marcsi!
A csokit én is szeretem, ott állok a pult előtt a boltban, és csorgatom a nyálam, sajnos nem ehetem.......
Gabka 61


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

kezd sütni a nap


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

lehet kezdeni a bográcsolást


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

hancsisanyi írta:


> Persze sok minden érdekes van az oldalakon.


Szia!
Mot tag vagyok, de több szeretnék lenni, állandó tag, és ezért írok neked ismeretlenül, 20-at kell írnom, ugyhogy bocswáss meg, a zavarásért, csak beirtam hozzád is.
Gabka61


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

a munka megvár,az auto takarítás is


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*hozzászólást-gyűjtő*

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Hozzászólásokat gyűjtök...
Mindenkinek szép vasárnapot!


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## gabor.1974 (2011 Május 15)

További nagyon szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

Mónika-Szárcsa írta:


> Mindig minden körülmények között!



Szia!
Engem még nem ismersz, a chatra szoktam írni, Alekosz mindég minden körülmények között Csak most a sok lotyó amit összeszedett neki Olivér nem tetszik azt nem is nézem.
Gabka61


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

scrimpley írta:


> l


Szia!
Még nem ismerjük egymást, nem szoktál a chatra írni? Gabka61 néven vagyok fenn.
Majd szólj rám!


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

ulpius.eva írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit! Hozzászólásokat gyűjtök...
> Mindenkinek szép vasárnapot!


Szia!
Mivel gyűjtöd a hozzászólásokat, ezért most hozzászóltam.
Gabka61


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*4.*

Szia!
és ezzel te is gyűjtöttél magadnak...
vagy te már túl vagy a 20-on?


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

HorvyTM írta:


> van egy labradorom és 2 francia bulldogom


Szia!
Nekem 3 éves sziámi cicám van, imádom!
Gabka61


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

ValerinLanz írta:


> Huh, ilyen elég sok van. Igazából úgy gondolom, hogy kedvenc film az, amit milliószor is képes vagyok megnézni, és mégsem unom.
> 
> Tetszett a _Díva_; az _Ébredj velünk_; favorit az _Értelem és érzelem_; a _Jane Eyre_; és minden, amiben _Queen Latifah_ szerepel!



Szia! nekem most van egy kedven c filmem, csak az a baj, hogy mindig elalszom rajta 
Gabka 61


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

ulpius.eva írta:


> Szia!
> és ezzel te is gyűjtöttél magadnak...
> vagy te már túl vagy a 20-on?



Szia!
én még nem vagyok tul a 20-on m ég 5-öt kell írnom, de nem számolo , lehet már 6-ot is írtam, akkor viszont meg kell kapjam az arany hangsszorót királykék színben.
Gabka61


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

nagykati76 írta:


> *Ghandi:*
> 
> *Először magadban kell létrehozni a változást, amit a világtól követelsz. *
> *You must be the change you wish to see in the world.*​


Szia!
Én igyekszem magamban a változást létrehozni,de valami akadályoz, lehet előző életemben ördög voltam, és most még mindig nem engedi. Vagy ilyesmi. 
Gabka 61


----------



## Bandi1960 (2011 Május 15)

*Megalakítjuk a csokitnemehetők klubját *



Gabka61 írta:


> Szia marcsi!
> A csokit én is szeretem, ott állok a pult előtt a boltban, és csorgatom a nyálam, sajnos nem ehetem.......
> Gabka 61


Kedves Gabka majd lesz idő amikor Te is ehetsz csokit és akkor meghívlak a cukrászdába addig marad a csokitnemehetők klubja kiss


----------



## Gabka61 (2011 Május 15)

hancsisanyi írta:


> A húsz hozzá szólás megteszem az agykontrollban is, az érdekel.



Szia!
Én állandó tag akarok lenni,nem csak tag, igy aztán most pont téged találtalak meg, hogy a 20! beirásom meglegyen!
Legyen szép napod!
Gabka61kiss


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

úgy legyen!
sok sikert a hangszóráshoz királykék színben


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 15)

Azért ezt nehéz követni


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 15)

Számolom az üzeneteket és a perceket


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

1


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

4


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

5


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

7


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

8


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

9


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

10


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

11


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

12


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

13


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

14


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

15


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

16


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

17


----------



## Táborszky Andi (2011 Május 15)

18-köszi


----------



## boymester (2011 Május 15)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

Egy vers jut eszembe szavanként.


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

Egész


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

úton


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

haza felé


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

azon


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

gondolkodám


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

miként


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

fogom


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

szólítani


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

rég


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

nem


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

látott


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

anyám


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

márcsaköt


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

márcsaknégy


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

márcsakhárom


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

és kettő


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

egy


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

Ez tényleg segített. S ez már a 21.


----------



## janiaz (2011 Május 15)

hm...itt ilyen offokat is lehet?


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 15)

Szép az idő.


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Mit mondok majd,először is


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Kedves,szépet neki


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

kedves szépet neki.


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Midőn,mely bölcsőm ringatá,


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

a kart terjeszti ki.


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Jutott eszembe


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

számtalan szebbnél szebb gondolat.


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Míg állni látszik az idő


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

bár a szekér szalad.


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Kis szobába toppanék,


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

röpült felém anyám,


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

és en csüngtem ajkán szótlanul,


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

mint gyümölcs a fán.


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Mit mondok majd,


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Gondoltam kipróbálom az oldalt


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Árvíztürőtökörfúrógép


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Aki másnak ...


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Mai egy szép nap


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

de azért lehetne jobb is :|


----------



## 077 (2011 Május 15)

Én is köszi


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Üdv Mindenkinek mégegyszer


----------



## 077 (2011 Május 15)

Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Azért jó lenne ha a végére érnék


----------



## 077 (2011 Május 15)

Van egy németes oldal, érdekel


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Sínen vagyunk mint József Attila!


----------



## 077 (2011 Május 15)

Jó lenne, ha már megnézhetném.


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Egy lore ipsum generátor most jól jönne


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Hogy mi az a lore Ipsum generátor?


----------



## 077 (2011 Május 15)

Ez az utcsó


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Haladzsa latinnak tűnő szövegeket generál


----------



## 077 (2011 Május 15)

Tényleg jó éjt!


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Ami majdnem valódinak tűnik


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

Keres rá a neten


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

nem nagy dolog


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

na már majdnem kész


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

már ...


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

csak ...


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

pá..r van ...


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

hátra és hurrá megvan!


----------



## ktomi76 (2011 Május 15)

és a ráadás


----------



## soliarnis (2011 Május 16)

konyal111 írta:


> abc


cba


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 19


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 18


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 17


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 16


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 15


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 14


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 13


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Mégis mikor?


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Nem úgy van az!


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Elhitted neki?


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Nálatok is havazik?


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 12


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 11


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Piros? Mi? A hó?


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Marha gyors vagy


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Nem hiszen!


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 10


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Kell neked is paradicsompalánta?


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Ez megy, mint egy gép.


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Még egy heti hetes.


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Még sohasem játszottam a gépen


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

Még 19 hozzászólás szükséges


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

Még 18 hozzászólás


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Éljen Wolf Kati!


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

még 17


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

éljen ügyes volt


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Neked is tetszett a produkció?


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

még 16


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Én már a célegyenesben vagyok!


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

Igen azt hittem, hogy több pontott fog kapni. Néztem a többi produkciót, azok nem tetszettek, az ő előadása volt a legjobb. Mindent megtett amit tehetett.


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Mindjárt jön a gong, meg a king-kong


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

még 14


----------



## bubu48wl (2011 Május 16)

Hurrá!


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

még 13


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

rtv


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 9


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

még 8


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 7


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 6


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 5


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 4


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 3


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 2


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

Még 1


----------



## Walacky (2011 Május 16)

És... és... 20!!!


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Május 16)

*Hozzászólás kérése*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Magyarnóta kottákat szeretnék letölteni, amihez szükségem lenne a 20 hozzászóláshoz! Kérem a segítségeteket! Üdv.


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

Remélem én is hamar el fogom érni


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

gyerünk....


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

Nem szeretem a várakozást....


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

Nem vártam a szülinapomat ennyire..mint ezt...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

szorgalmas vagyok.... de várni nem tudok


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

de már csak pár darab...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

nemsokára fellépésem lesz... így nagyon szeretnék egy zenei alapot


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

nemrég jöttem haza érettségiről...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

kell az a zene  ....


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

márcsak 10... haladok


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

48 óra kicsit soknak tűnik...de mindent a cél érdekében


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

12-nél járok


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

13...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

14....


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

15...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

16...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

17...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

18...


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

végre


----------



## Kuviki (2011 Május 16)

már csak az idő az, ami zavar


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Igen és nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget. Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Itt az egyik kedvenc versem: "Huszt..."
Bús düledékeiden, Husztnak romvára megállék.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Cend vala, s felleg alól szállt fel az éjjeli hold.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Szél kele most, mint sír szele kél, s a csarnok elontott oszlopi közt lebegő rém alak inte felém.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Huszt folytatása: És mond honfi mit ér epedő kebel e romok ormán,
régi kor árnya felé visszamerengni mit ér?


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Huszt folytatása: És mond honfi mit ér epedő kebel e romok ormán,
régi kor árnya felé visszamerengni mit ér?
Messze jövendővel vess öszve jelenkort,


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Huszt folytatása: És mond honfi mit ér epedő kebel e romok ormán,
régi kor árnya felé visszamerengni mit ér?
Messze jövendővel vess öszve jelenkort,
Hass, alkoss, gyarapíts, s a haza fényre derül.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

mrperfect írta:


> na akkor én is megkezdem a visszaszámlálást


7


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

*6*

6


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Lehet, hogy hibáztam, akkor egy másik kedvencem:
Ady Ende: Már vénülő....
Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg a kezedet,


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Lehet, hogy hibáztam, akkor egy másik kedvencem:
Ady Ende: Már vénülő....
Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg a kezedet,
már vénülő szememmel, őrizem a szemedet.


----------



## Valdi (2011 Május 16)

Lehet, hogy hibáztam, akkor egy másik kedvencem:
Ady Ende: Már vénülő....
Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg a kezedet,
már vénülő szememmel, őrizem a szemedet.
Lehet, hogy hibáztam, akkor egy másik kedvencem:
Ady Ende: Már vénülő....
Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg a kezedet,
már vénülő szememmel, őrizem a szemedet.
Világok pusztulásán ősi vad, kit rettenet űz, érkeztem meg hozzád,


----------



## lacipapy (2011 Május 16)

gondolom erre a spammelés miatt van szükség


----------



## lacipapy (2011 Május 16)

ha ez valami értelmet ad a 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## lacipapy (2011 Május 16)

*Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted


----------



## lacipapy (2011 Május 16)

volt még 3 kérésem, két feltöltésem


----------



## lacipapy (2011 Május 16)

BB code is *Be*
Grimaszok *Be*
[/URL] kód [B]Be[/B]
HTML kód [B]Ki[/B]


----------



## lacipapy (2011 Május 16)

Copyright © 2003-2010 CanadaHun.com


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 16)

szuper lehetőség


----------



## Ildifar (2011 Május 16)

*Kadhafi*

Ki tudja merre jár most Kadhafi?


----------



## eszter2004 (2011 Május 17)

Üdv.!
Új felhasználó vagyok, de már most látom, hogy nagyon sok okosságot meg lehet itt találni!


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 17)

sok a hasznos infó


----------



## nagyfigura (2011 Május 17)

ajjajjaj


----------



## nagyfigura (2011 Május 17)

húha


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

abcd


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

efgh


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

abcd


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

wá, sose lesz meg az a 20...-.-"


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

╔═══╗ ♪
║███║ ♫♫
║ (●) ♫
╚═══╝♪♪ ♪


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

┌─┐ ─┐☮Peace
│▒│ /▒/
│▒│/▒/ ♥Love
│▒ /▒/─┬─┐
│▒│▒|▒│▒│
┌┴─┴─┐-┘─┘╔═══╗ ♪
│▒┌──┘▒▒▒│ =)Happiness
└┐▒▒▒▒▒▒“


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

██▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒██
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓█▒██▓▓▓██▒█▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒▓█
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
…▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▒▒█▓█▒▒▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▒▒▓▒▒███▒▒▓▒▒▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█▒▒▒▓▒▒▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓█
▒▒██▓▓▓█▓▒▒▒██▒██▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓██
▒█▓▓▓▓█▓▓▒▒█▓▓█▓▓█▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓█
█▓██▓▓█▒▒▒ █ love ♥ █▒▓█▓▓██▓█
█▓▓▓▓█▓▓▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓█
▒█▓▓▓█▓▓▒▒▒▒▒█▓█▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓█
▒▒████▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓████
▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓█
▒▒▒▒▒████▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓████
▒▒▒▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

─▀██▀─▄███▄─▀██─██▀██▀▀▀█─
──██─███─███─██─██─██▄█───
──██─▀██▄██▀─▀█▄█▀─██▀█───
─▄██▄▄█▀▀▀─────▀──▄██▄▄▄█


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

▒)(▒)_______███☼███____(▒)(▒)
(▒)(█)(▒)__ ███_☼██████
_(▒)(▒)___██____████████
_________██____███▒▒▄▒▒….
__________██____█▒▒▒▒▒▒…
___________██____ █▒▒▒♥___(▒)(▒)
____________██_____▒▒____(▒)(█)(▒)
__________ __██____▒▒______(▒(▒)
_____________██__▓▓▒▓_______█
________██__██ ▓▓▓▒▒▒▓____█
_(▒)(▒)___███_ ▓▓_▓▓▓▓▓___█
(▒)(█)(▒)______▓▓__▓▓▓▓▓___█
_(▒)(▒)_____ _▓▓__▓▓▓▓▓___█___█
___________ ▓▓___▓▓▓▓_▓___█_█
__________ ▓▓___▓▓▓▓__▓▓__█
_________ ▓▓___███☼█__▓▓__█
___♥▒▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥ __▓▓_█
___ ♥▒♥▒▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥▒▒♥▒♥__▒▒▒
____ ♥▒♥▒▒♥▒♥▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒____█
______ ♥▒▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥▒♥▒▒♥▒♥__█
________♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒♥
___________♥▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒▒♥▒
_______________▓▓_▓▓
_(▒)(▒)_________▓▓_▓▓
(▒)(█)(▒)_______▓▓_▓▓
_(▒)(▒)_________▓▓_▓▓
_______________▓▓_▓▓
_______________▓▓▓▓
_______________▓▓▓
______█████████
________██____██
______█☼█____██
______█_______██
______________█☼█
______________██__█▄


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

╔══╗
╚╗╔╝
╔╝(¯`v´¯)
╚══`.¸ MY FRIENDS


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

───▄▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▄───
───█▒▒░░░░░░░░░▒▒█───
────█░░█░░░░░█░░█-♥ ♥
─▄▄──█░░░▀█▀░░░█──▄▄─
……█░░█─▀▄░░░░░░░▄▀─█░░█
██░██░█████░██░░░░██░░░░█████ ██▄██░██▄▄▄░██░░░░██░░░░██░██ ██▀██░██▀▀▀░██░░░░██░░░░██░██ ██░██░█████░█████░█████░█████


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

─▀██▀
──██────(▒)(▒)
──██───(▒)(♥)(▒)
─▄██▄▄█─(▒)(▒)…
─── ─── ▄███▄…
─── ──███─███─(▒)(▒)
─── ──▀██▄██▀(▒)(♥)(▒)
─── ────███───(▒)(▒)
─── ─────── ▀██─██▀
─── ──────── ██─██─(▒)(▒)
─── ──────── ▀█▄█▀(▒)(♥)(▒)
─── ──────────▀───(▒)(▒)
─── ────────────██▀▀▀█
─── ──(▒)(▒)──────██▄█──(▒)(▒)
─── ─(▒)(♥)(▒)─────██▀█─(▒)(♥)(▒)
─── ──(▒)(▒)──────██▄▄▄█(▒)(▒) ♥ ^


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

▒▒███████████▒
—▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒
-▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒………………▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
-▒███▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒███▒…………..▒██████▒
-▒███▒▒▒▒██████▒▒███▒……….▒██▒▒▒▒██▒
—▒███▒▒▒███████▒▒██▒…….▒███▒▒█▒▒██▒
—–▒███▒▒████████▒██▒…▒███▒▒███▒▒██▒
——–▒██▒▒██████████▒▒███▒▒████▒▒██▒
———▒██▒▒██████████████▒████▒▒██▒
———-▒██▒▒█████████ ████████▒▒██▒
————▒██▒▒███l████████████▒▒██
————–▒██▒▒████████████▒▒██▒
—————-▒██▒▒██████████▒▒██▒
—————–▒██▒▒████████▒▒██▒
——————-▒██▒▒██████▒▒██▒
———————▒██▒▒████▒▒██▒
———————-▒██▒▒███▒▒█▒
————————▒██▒▒█▒▒█▒
————————-▒██▒▒▒█▒
—————————▒██▒█▒


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

☜☆☞
(¯`v´¯)
.`·.¸.·´ ?
¸.·´¸.·´¨) ¸.·*¨)
(¸.·´ (¸.·´ .·´ ¸
★/(,”)\♥♥(“.)★★
..★/♥\★★/█\★★
.★_| |_★._| |_ ★


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

———-Oooo—
———–(—-)—
————)–/—-
————(/-
—-oooO—-
—-(—)—-
—–\–(–
——\)-
———–Oooo—
———–(—-)—
————)–/—-
————(/-
—-oooO—-
—-(—)—-
—–\–(–
——\)-


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

000000___00000___*
00000000_0000000___*
0000000000000000____*
_00000000000000_____*
___00000000000_____*
______00000_______*
________0________*
________*__000000___00000
_______*__00000000_0000000
______*___0000000000000000
______*____00000000000000
______*______00000000000
_______*________00000
________*_________0
_________*________*
___________________*
____________________*
____________________*
___________________*
__________________*


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

♥ (●̮̮̃•̃)●̮̮̮̮̃̃•̃̃)
♥♥ /█\ /█\
♥♥ || ||♥


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

…………… (_)
……………(___)
……………(___)
……………(___)
……………(___)
./\_____/\__/—-\__/\_____/\
.\_____\_°_¤ —- ¤_°_/____/
………….\ __°__ /
…………..|\_°_/|
…………..[|\_/|]
…………..[|[¤]|]
…………..[|;¤;|]
…………..[;;¤;;]
………….;[|;¤]|]\
…………;;[|;¤]|]-\
………..;;;[|[o]|]–\
……….;;;;[|[o]|]—\
………;;;;;[|[o]|]|—|
………;;;;;[|[o]|]|—|
……….;;;;[|[o]|/—/
………..;;;[|[o]/—/
…………;;[|[]/—/
………….;[|[/---/
..............[|/---/
.............../---/
............../---/|]
…………./—/]|];
…………/—/#]|];;
………..|—|[#]|];;;
………..|—|[#]|];;;
…………\–|[#]|];;
………….\-|[#]|];
…………..\|[#]|]
……………\\#//
……………..\/


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

(¯`v´¯)
`·.¸.·´
¸.·´¸.·¨) ¸.·¨)
(¸.·´ (¸.·´ (¸.·¨¯` ♥<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3…….<3!


----------



## nemedit (2011 Május 17)

╔ღ═╗╔╗
╚╗╔ღ║║ღ═╦╦╦═ღ
╔╝╚╗ღ╚╣║ღ║║╠╣
╚═ღ╝╚═╩═╩ღ╩═╝


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

elso


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

masodik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

harmadik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

negyedik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

otodik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

hatodik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

hetedik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

nyolcadik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

kilencedik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

tizedik


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xelso


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xketto


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xharom


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xnegy


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xot


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xhat


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xhet


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xnyolc


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

xkilenc


----------



## habakuka (2011 Május 17)

*beindul*

x:sad:


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

várom a 20-at


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## farkis (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Nem bölcs dolog így gondolkodni: majd másképpen fogok élni. A másnap mindig már késő – élj ma!


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

3?


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

4


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

5


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

6


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

Már nincs sok vissza


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

csak pár


----------



## MANCS3 (2011 Május 18)

elég lassan megy


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 18)

soliarnis írta:


> cba


 1


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 18)

2


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 18)

3


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 18)

4


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 18)

5


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Zárják az iskolákat, ami rettentően rossz hír


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Hátrányosan érinti a pedagógusokat, és a gyerekeket is


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

De ha üres a büdzsé, akkor üres, ennyi.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Nincs mit ezen szépíteni


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Ami nincs, az nincs, ezt el kell fogadni


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Ha nincs pénz, akkor nincs pénz


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Ha üres a költségvetés, akkor üres


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Akkor ez van


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Ezt kell szeretni


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

de ha nem szeretem akkor mi van?


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Hát nem tudom.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Nincs egyéb alternatíva.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Holnap megyek úszni egyet.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

10 km-ig meg sem állok.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Valamivel le kell vezetni a feszültséget.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Máskülönben idegbeteg leszek.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

nem,nem.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Hideg a víz.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

De meleg az idő, és ez a lényeg.


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

1-2 három!


----------



## Gabesz81 (2011 Május 18)

Ideje takarítani!


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

Lassan végetér a nap


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

És akkor lehet hazamenni.


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

És pihenni egy nagyot...


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

Már csak 8!


----------



## bjelke10 (2011 Május 18)

Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

6


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Hej hó


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Hej hó...


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

A hómunkásnak jó


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

A hómunkásnak


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

azért jó


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

mert nyáron


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

nincsen hó!


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)




----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

six to go


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Párizs Párizs


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

te mindenem


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Se fele se mák


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Vortelása


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Enough


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 18)

sziasztok.szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 18)

:d


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 18)

jó az idő kint.♥


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 18)

21


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Tribádok hajnala


----------



## tormelek (2011 Május 18)

Megvan. Bye all


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Május 18)

kicsit sok a 20 hozzászolás mindjárt regisztráció után!


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Május 18)

????????


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Május 18)

Nincs véletlenül valakinek csacsi szabásmintája?


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Remélem máshol is ilyen szépen süt a nap!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Remélem mindenki boldog!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Ma mindenki csak a szépet és a jót lássa!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Húúú! még sokat kell írnom!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Nagyon szeretném a tanuljunk játszva kisiskolás angolt!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

De akár az egész sorozat is jól fog jönni!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Itt nagyon sok jó dolog van!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Sok jó ötlet!


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Mindenkinek ajánlom.


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

.....


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Nem is tudom mit írjak még.


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

?????


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

6


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

5


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

4


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

3


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

2 nap


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

1 üzenet


----------



## pelyhek (2011 Május 18)

Előre is köszönöm! Viszont látásra 2 nap múlva!


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Most csatlakoztam én is.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Eddig nagyon tetszik amit láttam.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Sok érdekes dolgot lehet találni...


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

és hasznosat.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Szerintem nem lesz probléma, amikor rákeresek valamire.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Nagyon sok tag van.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Mindig vannak újdonságok a könyvek között.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Engem főleg ezek érdekelnek.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Valahogy mostanában több időm van e-book-ot olvasni, mint könyvet.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Valamikor arra is volt idő.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Most a csemeték lefoglalnak.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Nem fog ki rajtam ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Már mindjárt itt a vége.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Amit már alig várok.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Nagyon meleg van.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Hirtelen jött, remélem hétvégén is szép idő lesz.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Addig is ki a szabadba.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Szaladok a csemeték után játszótérre.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Aztán este irány az ágy.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Sokkal többet bírnak, mit én.


----------



## vzozó (2011 Május 18)

Na, viszlát 2 nap múlva.


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Azt hiszem, hogy egy ilyen remek oldalon nagyon gyorsan össze lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Még kellene 10 hozzászólás!


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Abc


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Plusz egy hozzászólás!


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Még 7 kell


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

6


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

5


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

4


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

3


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

2


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

1


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Fiúnak lenni születés kérdése.- Férfivá válni akarat kérdése.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

"A mosoly egy pillanat műve, de emléke néha örökké él.."


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

A találkozómat egy evőeszközboltnál beszéltem meg. Kések...


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Politizálni annyi, mint egy akváriumból kivenni a legszebben csillogó halat, és a többit okolni a büdös vízért.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Aki szivárványra vágyik, annak előbb az esőt is el kell viselni.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

A siker addig létezik, amíg valaki el nem cseszi. A kudarc pedig örök.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Ránézek az ágyra - aludnék. Ránézek a hűtőre - ennék. Ránézek a tankönyveimre - és semmi!


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Zajlik az élet körülöttem, csak én maradok ki belőle !


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Ez nem csend, hanem csak felgyült a sok semmitmondás.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

A magyar temetőre ez van kiírva: Feltámadunk! 
Az orosz temetőre ez: Fel! Támadunk!


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Amióta rákötöttem a gázpedált a féklámpára senki sem próbálkozik, hogy megelőzzön.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 18)

Kezdetben Isten teremté a természetes számokat. A többi az ördög műve.


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

m.laci87 írta:


> Kezdetben Isten teremté a természetes számokat. A többi az ördög műve.



ha unatkozol írhatsz még ide


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Az éppen aktuális kedvenc filmem The Confession (websorozat)


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

A lényege egy pap és egy bérgyilkos beszélget (persze csak nagy vonalakban ez a lényeg  )


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Egy érdekes párbeszéd az első részből..


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Bérgyilkos: Hogy hihetünk olyasmiben amire nincs bizonyíték.


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Pap: Ez a hit lényege.


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Bérgyilkos: Nem Atyám azt reménynek hívják.


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Egyébként a két főszereplő Kiefer Sutherland és John Hurt szerintem szenzációs


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

Na jó lehet hogy én elfogult vagyok mert a kedvenc színészem Kiefer Sutherland.


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

egyébként a sorozat megnézhető a hulu.com oldalon


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

ingyen ááááááááááá meg van a 20


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

már csak negyvennyolc óra (vagy kétszer 24)


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

köszike mindenkinek


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

szép napunk van


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

jó az oldal


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

miért kell


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

nem tudok mit írni


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

hello hello


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

kellene néhány jó ötlet


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

nekem most kellene már letölteni dolgokat.


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

türelmetlen vagyok


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

nagyon


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

jó oké nem írom ugyanazt


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

milyen válogatós ez a gép


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

egyébként tetszik az oldal


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

csak ne kellene ennyit várni


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

arra, hogy tudjak küldeni újabb


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

hozzászólást


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

még 4 kell


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

de már csk 3 és jöhet a 48h


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

mindig 2-3 másodperccel korábban akarom küldeni:S


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

és ez az utolsó előtti


----------



## sanyizsuzsa (2011 Május 19)

48h és töltök végre


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

Vajon a gyors hozzaszolas ikont kell valasztanom?


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

o, igen, ez lesz a jo megoldas


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

dejoo  ez igy nagyon konnyu


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

kiprobalom a smile-okat is :


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

a 48 ora onnan kezdodik vajon, hogy beirtam a 20 hozzaszolast?


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

na ez az!


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

mar csak 13 hozzaszolas kell


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

ez is egy hozzaszolas


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

meg ez is


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

blabla


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

ma az atmaban ebedeltunk, mennyei ott az etel!


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

kiultunk egy padra es ott fogyasztottuk el


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

Zsofi a napra, en meg az ernyekba ultem


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

sutott a nap


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

Es van szokokut is az udvaron


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## mano006 (2011 Május 19)

nos, kesz


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

Schönen guten Tag!


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

Good afternoon


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

na még 12 hozzászólás kell


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

azt hiszem elszámoltam, most már csak 10


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

9


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

8


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

6


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

ezzel már megvan  Köszi, megyek olvasgatni


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Borong a hegyormon a lomha homály,


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

az ér kanyarogna, de köd lepi már,


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

hogy sápad az év, s komorúl a vidék,


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

ha tél veszi át a vig ősz örökét.


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Barnák a mezők, meredeznek a fák,
eldobta a nyár a vidám cicomát;


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

bolyongva hadd hordom a bút egyedül:
hogy üldöz a sors az időm de röpül!


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Mily hosszú az élet s hogy kárba veszett,
mily röpke csupán, ami még a tied,


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

mily képeket ölthet az ősi idő,
mily szálakat tép el a sors, a jövő.


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Mily ostoba vagy, mig a csúcs hivogat,


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

fentről csupa árny, csupa kín az utad!


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Silány ez a sors! - de a sír nem a vég,


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

kell még mibe bízzon az emberiség.


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

*k*

:..::..:
Jó estét mindenlinek. Még új vagyok nem tudom mit írjak de később gondolom majd kialakul


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Valószínű most csak magamnak írok, de örülök mert azt hiszem megvan az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Úgy látom ezen a helyen ma már nincs senki, de később valaki biztos elolvassa.


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

most már csak az a gond hogy nemtudom hol lehet megnéznem hogy hány hozzászólásom van


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

ha jól gondolom a bal oldalt mutatja a hozzászólást.


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

ha a baloldali uzenetszámláló a hozzászólást mutatja, akkor ez lesz a hatodik


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Úgy veszem észre hogy ezen a helyen csak én irogatok magam


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

most kiváncsi vagyok egy dologra


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Ha a következő irásban az ABC betűit fogom beütni az is hozzászólásnak számi


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Akkor ezután a bejegyzés után kipróbálo. lesz ami lesz


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Tehát akkor a á b c cs d e é f g gy h i í j k l m n o szerintem ennyi elég is


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Érdekes az üzenet mellett a 14-s szám volt. vajon most a 15-ös lesz


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

most az figyelhető meg hogy az összes hozzászólásnál a 15-ös szám van


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

egyre jobban tetszenek a jobboldali kis grimaszok


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Kezdek má nagyon álmos lenni:55:


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

úgy érzem hogy az ágy szinte már hívogat:33::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

de még nem megyek mert megkell várnom a huszadikat


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

az azonban gáz lesz hogyha ezek az irományok nem is bővítik a hozzászólásaimat:..::12::12::12:


----------



## Holi7 (2011 Május 19)

Már azt hiszem ez a 22-ik üzenet remélem az jót jelent


----------



## violetta89 (2011 Május 20)

Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt, különösen a könyves, filmes és keresztszemes részleget.


----------



## mazsy01 (2011 Május 20)

**

hm, ma milyen szép idő lesz


----------



## greeven (2011 Május 20)

ez hasznos


----------



## greeven (2011 Május 20)

nagyon hasznos


----------



## greeven (2011 Május 20)

szép nap lesz ez a mai


----------



## Madartej (2011 Május 20)

Rémusz bácsi meséi, avagy az okos nyúl hogy veri át rendre a rókát.
Nekem ez volt a kedvencem, meg volt könyvben is és a TV-ben is ment.
Ha meg lenne valakinek szívesen újraolvasnám a gyermekemnek


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

még reggel


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

én is ezt gondoltam, hogy szép nap lesz a mai.


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

Aztán 9:05 -kor már rájöttem, h nagyon nem lesz szép nap ez a mai.


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

Így belenyugodva az elkerülhetetlenbe beültünk egy helyre beszélgetni és jól érezni magunkat.


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

14:00 -kor megint mentünk a dolgunkra.


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

Nem oly régen érkeztünk haza, és elég jól sikerült nap lett ebből.


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

De most már ideje lenne egy kicsit pihenni is a mai nap után.


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 20)

Ez itt tényleg nagyon hasznos, köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget.


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

Köszönöm! Ez jó ötlet, mert elég nehezen igazodok ki. Egyszer már fel is adtam.


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

jujj, de messze még a 20


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

valami okosat kellene írni


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

Nézzük a mát, rosszul indult.


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

Aztán még lehetett fokozni, még rosszabb lett.


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

Javulásnak indult, mindenki jól elfáradt.


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

és amikor már azt gondolod rendben, akkor újra egy rossz hír


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

és ha a rossz hír mégsem rossz?


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

ez az ami nem most derül majd ki


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

sajnos


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

de ha ez most sikerült, akkor valami jó is van
és kereshetek és én is adhatok okos dolgokat
még 10 és 48 óra rá


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

9


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

ír ír ír még 7


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

és még 6,
azért jó lenne


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

és 5, de szeretném
majd lesz használható feltöltésem is


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

4  csak négy


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

csak 3 
re,élem megtalálom amit keresek


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

már nagyon közel
csak kettő


----------



## d. Julcsi (2011 Május 20)

És nem sokára kiderül, de köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

1.:d


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

2


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

5


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

6


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

7


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

9


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

10 nah még 10


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

11


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Most én is elkezdjem?


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

12


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Senki nem társul


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

13


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

14


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Te már 13-nál tartasz


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

15


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

6.


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

7.


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

Jah mindjárt meg van


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

17


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

18


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

9.,


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

19 nah még egy


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

10


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

20!!! meg van


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Neked már megvan


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

12


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Ráadást nem akarsz?


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

14.


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Unalmas így egyedül


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

16


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

17


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Lassan meglesz!


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

És utána mi van?


----------



## Ookamichan (2011 Május 20)

Oke itt a ráadás is


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Majd kiderül


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Az kellet a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## tucsaba (2011 Május 20)

Mostmár Én is keresem a változásokat!22


----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 20)

Jaa az nagyon nagy.


----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 20)

Gyönyörű állatok az biztos.


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

Követem a kitaposott utat  1.


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

De jóó 2.


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

3.


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

4. köv.


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

5. jön


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

6


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

7


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

8


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

9


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

10


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

11


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

12


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

13


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

14


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

15


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

16,


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

17


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

18


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

19


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

20


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

21


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

22


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Riport a dél-afrikai Caster Semenyával, aki 800 méteren nyert a berlini világbajnokságon.
- Mit szól Ön ahhoz, hogy sokan megkérdőjelezik női mivoltát?
- Leszophatnak!


----------



## Sergei73 (2011 Május 21)

Jó vicc, jöhet még


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

- Haver! Miért nyalogatod azt a könyvet?
- Azt írták benne, hogy lsd. a 28. oldalon...


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Egy anyuka takarítja karácsony előtt a WC-t és hét éves kislánya nézi.
- Mami, mit csinálsz?
- Kicsim, takarítom a WC-t, hogy szép tiszta legyen.
- Minek?
- Jaj, bogaram, tudod karácsony van. Jön a Jézuska...
- És nálunk fog szarni?


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

- És mit gondol a tradicionális angol sörről? - kérdezik a cseh turistát Angliában.
- Hát szerintem úgy ahogy van vissza kéne önteni a lóba!


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Az idős házaspár harmincadik házassági évfordulóján egy szigetre utazik, ahol a legenda szerint olyan csodálatos fürdő van, amiben megfiatalodnak az emberek. Az üdülésről visszatérve a lányuk várja őket a repülőtéren, de sehol nem látja a szüleit. Egyszercsak odalép hozzá egy fiatal nő, karján egy csecsemővel és megszólítja:
- Lányom, én vagyok az. Ugye nem ismersz meg? Megfiatalított a csodaforrás.
A lány döbbenten kérdezi:
- Mama? De ki ez a csecsemő?
- Az apád. Ez a hülye elaludt a vízben.


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Kocsmában az egyik fickó a másiknak:
- Tegnap megtettem az első lépést a válás felé.
- Ügyvédet fogadtál?
- Nem, megnősültem...


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Egy hajléktalan már majd éhen hal, végső kétségbeesésében elmegy a német követség elé, és egy darab száraz kenyérre elkezdi kenni a kutyaszart... mert abból van bőven Budapesten.
Meglátja a nagykövet, és lerohan:
- Ember, mit csinál?
- Nagykövet úr, éhes vagyok de nincs pénzem, hát kutyaszart kenek a kenyérre, mert az bőven van itt!
- Tudja mit, itt van 10 euró! Vegyen magának valamit, de innen menjen el!
A fószer megy is boldogan. És ha már ilyen jól sikerült a próba, elmegy az amerikai követség elé is. Meglátja a nagykövet, és lerohan:
- Ember, mit csinál?
- Nagykövet úr, éhes vagyok de nincs pénzem, hát kutyaszart kenek a kenyérre!
- Tudja mit, itt van 20 dollár! Vegyen magának valamit, de innen menjen el.
A fószer úgy gondolkozik, ha egy nagykövet ennyit ad, mennyit kaphat a miniszterelnöktől... Reggel leül a Lánchí*dhoz. Jön is Gyurcsány futva és meglátja a hajléktalant, ahogy keni a kenyérre a kutyaszart.
Odaszalad hozzá:
- Ember, mit csinál?
- Miniszterelnök úr, éhes vagyok, de nincs pénzem, hát kutyaszart kenek a kenyérre!
- Azt látom, de ilyen vastagon?! És a többieknek akkor mi marad?!!


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Egy vadász először viszi el a feleségét vadászni. Elmagyarázza mit hogyan kell, hogy töltse meg a fegyvert, hogy célozzon, ha lelő valamit, siessen oda, nehogy valamelyik másik vadász magának akarja a zsákmányt, stb. Különválnak, kis idő múlva lövést hall a felesége irányából. Elindul a hang irányába, majd meglátja a feleségét és egy másik vadászt egy tetem feletthangosan vitatkozni. Amikor közelebb ér, hallja, hogy a vadász ezt kiabálja:
- Oké, asszonyom, oké, megegyeztünk, ez a maga őze. Csak annyit engedjen meg, hogy levegyem róla a nyergemet!


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Fiú a barátnőjének:
- Akkor is szeretnél, ha az apám nem hagyta volna rám ezt a nagy vagyont?
- Jaj, te csacsi! Csak nem gondolod, hogy érdekel, ki hagyta rád a pénzt?


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Éjszaka az országúton a rendőr leállítja a cikkcakkban közlekedő autót.
- Uram, kérem a vezetői engedélyét!
- Tessék.
- Most pedig szálljon ki! Alkoholpróba.
- Na ne mondja, biztos úr! És melyik kocsmánál kezdjük?


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Két ivócimbora összefut:
- Haver, mész ma este valahová?
- Á, dehogy! Ki se mozdulok a kocsmából!


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Az italbolt előtt egy teljesen elázott férfi fekszik az aszfalton. Egy járókelő megkérdi:
- Mi történt magával, barátom?
- Se... semmi. Én vagyok a bolt reklámja.


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Egy ír férj beül egy kocsmába és egyik martinit a másik után vedeli. Az olajbogyót minden pohár ital után félreteszi egy befőttes üvegbe. Mikor megtelik az üveg, fizet és kitámolyog a kocsmából. A pincér érdeklődve utánaszól:
- Hát azzal meg mihez kezd?
- Tudja, a feleségem leküldött egy üveg olajbogyóért.


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Részeg utazik a villamoson, s egy huppanásnál véletlenül lerókázza a mellette állót.
- Hé, maga disznó! - kiált fel az áldozat.
- Én disznó? Nézze meg magát!


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

Négy virágos kedvű pofa hajnalban felcsönget a negyedik emeletre.
- Ki az? - szól a kaputelefonba egy álmos női hang.
- Bocsánat, ön az Kissné?
- Igen, én. Mit óhajt?
- Jöjjön le legyen szíves, és válassza ki közülünk a férjét, mert a többiek is haza szeretnének menni!


----------



## Fenyo86 (2011 Május 21)

- Édes lányom, ha még egyszer részegen találom a férjedet itthon, esküszöm, hogy soha többé nem teszem be a lábam hozzátok!
- Jaj, mama, halkabban, már úgyis eleget ivott!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Rendeléskor a rókapincér kérdezi a zebranőtől.
- A vacsora elfogyasztása után egy finom desszertet parancsol?
- Nem, köszönöm. Vigyáznom kell a vonalaimra!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Orvosi vizsgálatnál kérdezik a beteget:
- Dohányzik?
- Nem, köszönöm, én inkább innék valamit.


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- Doktor úr, segítsem rajtam! Nézze, hogy remeg a kezem.
- Biztosan sokat iszik!
- Á, dehogy. A felét mindig melléöntöm.


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- Hogy vagy, barátom?
- Köszönöm, megvagyok. És te?
- Én még nem vagyok meg, de már köröznek.


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- Pincér! Már harmadszor rendelem meg a bécsi szeletet!
- Örülök uram, hogy ennyire ízlik.


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- Az orvos fogja a beteg csuklóját, és fejcsóválva dörmögi a bajusza alatt:
- Most vagy az órám állt le, vagy a beteg halt meg.


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- Jenő, most jövök a jósnőtől. Megtudtam tőle, hogy te már nem szeretsz engem!
- Na, ezért kár volt pénzt kiadni, ezt én ingyen is megmondtam volna.


----------



## mbarbye (2011 Május 21)

A székely és a fia mennek haza a szekéren. Egyszercsak elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros. Amint mennek tovább megint elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros.
Odaszól a fiú az apjának:
- Te apa! Nem kéne beljebb húzni a kaszát?


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Erre mondaná MaoCeTung: Szopacs!


----------



## gyagyi1951 (2011 Május 21)




----------



## gyagyi1951 (2011 Május 21)




----------



## gyagyi1951 (2011 Május 21)

:d


----------



## gyagyi1951 (2011 Május 21)

kiss


----------



## gyagyi1951 (2011 Május 21)




----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 21)

Hejó


----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 21)




----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 21)

Jeg duj trin star


----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 21)

2


----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 21)

1


----------



## Hungaro Pax (2011 Május 21)

Szia!
Én is nagyon sokszor olvastam, de bevallom őszintén, egy idő után már nem számoltam, hányszor A világ egyik legjobb könyve.


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 21)

( már nem sok, csak így tovább


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 21)

def


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Zsebem tele keksszel
Tele vagyok szexszel!


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Halihó, hol javítanak atommeghajtású rúdvibrátort?


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Help!!!

A zebra 
- fehér alapon fekete csíkos vagy
- fekete alapon fehér csíkos?


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Arra a mi a rím hogy:

voltál már török börtönben?


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Right beside you


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Lipityembe-lapatyomba
gyere rózsám a ...omra


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

úgy látom jól eldumcsizok saját magammal!


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Szerinted skizofrén vagyok?


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Mondjuk ez költői question volt
mert ezt senki semfogja olvasni


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Úgy látom nagyon aktív vagyok


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Az ágyban is az lennék, ha volna kivel


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Na ez a tizenharmadik, ki találta ki ezt a hamarságot?


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

This is the end
beautiful friend


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Láttál már falon pókot???


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 21)

Ma ez az ablakcsere, téglapakolás nem volt vmi fincsi


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

This is the end 
My only friend, the end


----------



## Celestine57 (2011 Május 21)

Sőt, még holnap is folytatódik a dolog


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Of our elaborate plans, the end 
Of everything that stands, the end 
No safety or surprise, the end 
I'll never look into your eyes...again


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Can you picture what will be 
So limitless and free 
Desperately in need...of some...stranger's hand 
In a...desperate land


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Lost in a Roman...wilderness of pain 
And all the children are insane 
All the children are insane 
Waiting for the summer rain, yeah


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

There's danger on the edge of town 
Ride the King's highway, baby 
Weird scenes inside the gold mine 
Ride the highway west, baby


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Ride the snake, ride the snake 
To the lake, the ancient lake, baby 
The snake is long, seven miles 
Ride the snake...he's old, and his skin is cold 

The west is the best 
The west is the best 
Get here, and we'll do the rest 

The blue bus is callin' us 
The blue bus is callin' us 
Driver, where you taken' us


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

The killer awoke before dawn, he put his boots on 
He took a face from the ancient gallery 
And he walked on down the hall 
He went into the room where his sister lived, and...then he 
Paid a visit to his brother, and then he 
He walked on down the hall, and 
And he came to a door...and he looked inside 
Father, yes son, I want to kill you 
Mother...I want to...f*ck you


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

C'mon baby, take a chance with us 
C'mon baby, take a chance with us 
C'mon baby, take a chance with us 
And meet me at the back of the blue bus 
Doin' a blue rock 
On a blue bus 
Doin' a blue rock 
C'mon, yeah


----------



## reggie_hu (2011 Május 21)

Kill, kill, kill, kill, kill, kill 

This is the end 
Beautiful friend 
This is the end 
My only friend, the end 

It hurts to set you free 
But you'll never follow me 
The end of laughter and soft lies 
The end of nights we tried to die 

This is the end


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

mit sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

öreg bögre görbe bögre


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

az ipafai papnak fa pipája volt, ezért az ipafai fa pipa, papi fa pipa


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

moszkvics slusszkulcs


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

pap ül a padon lábán a szőr lekopott, de má nő - mindez az álfrancia kiejtéssel


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Halló! Lajos!
Hajó Lajos!
A te hajad
haj-olajos...


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás,
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg,
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg,
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból,
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból,
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

A kiskakas kikukorékolásig él.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Meggymag! Szelíd meggymag vagy, vagy vad meggymag vagy?


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Szívesen levelezek kanadában dolgozó kaminonosokkal, naná, hogy magyarul


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Érdekelnek a nagy kamionok


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Kamion képeket, is cserélhetünk


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Én is nagy kocsikkal dolgozom, csak Európában.


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Fehér


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Piros Fehér Zöld


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Milyen távol az otthontól, az életed?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Nincs honvágyad?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Te mikor voltál itthon?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Milyennek láttad az országot?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Nagy csalódás volt?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Megbántad, hogy elmentél?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Mi érdekel, igazán?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Szeretsz levelezni?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Hol élsz?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Boldog vagy?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Megtaláltad a számításod, hogy elmentél az országból?


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Lehet, hogy igazad van.


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Nekem is mennem kellett volna.


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Szia.


----------



## koniges (2011 Május 21)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek veletek.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Üdv


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Vasárnap bő ebéd után 
kutyámmal sakkozom Budán, 
Pulim nem Einstein, 
Chaplin vagy Bernstein, 
Háromból egyet nyer csupán.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Volt egyszer Magyarba egy Viszkis, 
nem volt ő szeszélyes, sem hisztis, 
kirabolt bankot, 
szívet is rablott, 
üldözte közrendőr, sőt tiszt is.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Volt egy tag, úgy hívták, Kis Dezső, 
a KISZ-ben volt tagdíjbeszedő, 
ellustult őkelme, 
nem tudták, fölkel ma? 
Nem kelt föl, a rendszer összedőlt.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Megy egy srác, a neve: Rém Erik,
előtte megy egy lány, billegik.
Eriknek nagy talány,
mért billeg úgy a lány,
mint egy vers: éppen csak rímelik.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Élt egy lány, úgy hívták: Piroska,
Farkasnak a hasát kimosta.
Talált egy nagymamát,
azt mondta, hogy nahát,
mért mész te, mama, a tilosba?!


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Egy bocit úgy hívtak: Ilka,
lila volt, húzták, hogy: Milka.
Azt hitték, bolondoz,
de csak a kolomphoz
szoruló láncot nem bírta.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Veszélyes egy hely Kambodzsa,
hol minden sarkon van kocsma,
ha az ember betép,
kiontják a belét:
fonhatja máris varkocsba.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 21)

Kedves egy növény a moszat,
találni közte számosat,
ki egy kicsit pösze,
s maga nem mosz szosze:
mindent moszónővel moszat.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

Ismertem egy legényt, Ernőt.
Nem nézett nőt, csak képernyőt.
Szerszámját markolva
klikkelt a hardkórra,
onlájn nézett sok szép emlőt.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

Ismertem egy srácot, Tomit.
Tudok róla egy jó sztorit:
nagy sörhasa nőtt, s durva,
de kilenc hónap múlva
megszült egy rekesz Borsodit.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

Bájos porfészek bár Kenese,
nem maradt volna fönn neve se,
hogyha egy szép házban
(hol mindig épp nász van)
nem praktizált volna Emese.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

A parton gubbaszt egy vén poéta, 
A posztmodernben még analfabéta. 
Se eszik, se iszik: 
Készül a limerik, 
S ennek biza a fele se tréfa.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

Laknak vagy hatezren Encsen,
és úgy kétezren Encsencsen,
ám tikokat
hogyha lopnak,
nyakam rá: mind Ecsenyen csen.


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

Na megvan úgyhogy mentem


----------



## Leveee (2011 Május 22)

Imádom a kislányom!


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

*hi*

sziasztok örülök hogy rátok találtam


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

40 éves lettem tegnap 

utólag is boldog szülinapot nekem


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

imádok olvasni és azt látom itt dübörög a téma


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

főleg a véd a fát olvas Ebook frakció


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

szülinapomra kaptam egy Kindle- et


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

és itt remélem találkozok kütyütársakkal


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

ja kütyümániás vagyok sajnos minden fronton


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

elválaszthatatlan részem egy Nintendo Ds amit szintén imádok


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

remélem jól fogom érezni magam a fórumon jaj ezt már mondtam


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

mindegy jobb kétszer mint egyszer se


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

teszek ide néhány bejegyzést,


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

mert túl kevés az üzenetek száma


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

kicsikata71 írta:


> szülinapomra kaptam egy Kindle- et


Kindle... az mi az?


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

és persze boldog szülinapot, így utólag is


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

Miért nincs az Istennek semmilyen tudományos rendfokozata?

1. Csak egy ismert műve van.
2. Az is héberül.
3. Nincs benne egyetlen utalás sem más forrásmunkákra.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

4. Nem publikálták semmilyen ismert tudományos folyóiratban.
5. Sokan kételkednek benne, hogy személyesen írta.
6. Igaz, hogy ismert az egész világon - de mit csinált utána?


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

7. A csoportmunka idegen számára. 
8. Más tudósoknak nem sikerült megismételni az ő kísérleteit.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

9. Nem kért engedélyt az etikai bizottságtól, hogy embereken kísérletezzen.
10. Mikor egy kísérlete nem sikerült megpróbálta özönvízzel eltüntetni a nyomokat.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

11. Az egyéneket melyek nem a várakozásnak megfelelően viselkedtek kiiktatta a kísérleti csoportból. 
12. Nem járt előadásokra - csak kihirdette a tanulóknak, hogy mit tanulmányozzanak.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

13. A fiát küldte tanítani maga helyett.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

14. Az első két diákot kidobta, mert valamit megtanultak az általa előírt anyagon felül.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

15. Habár csak tíz* feltétele van a diákjai többsége a gyakorlati teszten elbukik.


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

(* az éppen tízzel kevesebb, mint a húsz)


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

16. Nagyon ritkán tart konzultációt, azt is a hegy csúcsán


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

Az EU-ba való belépéssel néhány településünk neve megváltozik. Íme:

Pacific Csaba = Békéscsaba 
Saturday Place = Szombathely


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

Have Six = Hatvan 
Very Bad Iron = Szarvas 
Legless = Lábatlan 
Mizs Of Louis = Lajosmizse 
Saint S = Szentes 
Red One House = Veresegyház


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

Wish Of Balaton = Balatonakarattya 
Little Hold It = Kistarcsa 
Nutty D = Diosd 
Turkish Valentine = Törökbálint 
Girlvillage = Leányfalu


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

Froggy Goes R = Békásmegyer 
Eugene Nutty = Diosjenő 
Her Lip = Ajka 
Reach It = Érd 
Your Peanut = Mogyoród 
Big Smithy = Nagykovácsi 
Hey Water = Hévíz


----------



## tharon (2011 Május 22)

He Would Push You = Tolna 
Castlecastle = Várpalota 
Noble Customs = Nemesvámos 
Veered Grass = Martfű 
He Would Steal = Csorna 
His Problem = Baja 
Archbishop Wild Garden = Érsekvadkert 
My Big Problem = Nagybajom 
Rho Shut Up = Rókus


----------



## Leveee (2011 Május 22)

Why not?


----------



## pimpala70 (2011 Május 22)

1


----------



## pimpala70 (2011 Május 22)

4


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

"Mindenki színesbőrű, különben nem látszana."

Egyik kedvenc grafitim


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Most pedig számolok...


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

5


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Kipróbálom a bill. kombinációkat is.


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)




----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

:d


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Ez nem jött össze


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Tele szájjal miért nem lehet nevetni?


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)




----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)




----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Ez nem elég meglepett. Inkább, mintha visszafogottan mosolyogna.


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)




----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)




----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)




----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Aranyos a sárga és a kék így egymás mellett!


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

:77: 


Mindenkinek, aki ma ünnepli: BOLDOG SZÜLINAPOT!


----------



## másélet (2011 Május 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás gyors megszerzéséhez!


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

jó reggelt


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

hello


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

üdv


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

hi


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

csókolom


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

csőváz


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

tavasz, muskátli


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

napsütés, eső, veri az ördög a feleségét


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

20th century fox


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

green team


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

fikusz


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

bazsarózsa


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

kővirág


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

cobbler sütemény alul gyümölcs felül tészta


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

dohányzóasztal, polc, futópad


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

hervé this az atomoktól a sajttortáig


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

paradicsom


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

meg kéne enni a paradicsomot a hűtőből


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

jó hír többfajta cukor létezik


----------



## agimolnar (2011 Május 22)

20. üzenetem


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 22)

tharon írta:


> Kindle... az mi az?



amazon Ebook olvasója


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

remek


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

no nem baj


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

remélem hamar összejön


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

dejó


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

alakul


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

persze ennek így nem sok teteje van de azért tetszik


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

csak ez a húsz másodperc ne lenne


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

de azért persze így is jó


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

sőt


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

egyszerűen csúcsszuper


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

királysirály


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

na, lassan tényleg meglesz


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

annyira jó ez az oldal


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

no most már mindjárt befejezem ne féljetek


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

kicsit kezd lassú lenni


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

de mondjátok, miért?


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

no, beindult végre


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

közel a cééééééééééél


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

köszönöm a figyelmet


----------



## bela3 (2011 Május 22)

vége


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Most kezdem!


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Még messze a cél!


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Igyekszem!!!!


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Esik az eső, ráérek!


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Holnap virágot ültetek.


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

A foltvarrás a kedvencem.


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Gyermek játékot szeretnék varrni.


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

A virágokat is szeretem.


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Ha-hó!!! Csak egyedül vagyok?


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Egész jól haladok!!!!


----------



## HnéMari (2011 Május 22)

Holnap majd folytatom.


----------



## Krom (2011 Május 22)

okay


----------



## adrienna1971 (2011 Május 23)

Szia


----------



## adrienna1971 (2011 Május 23)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

hálásan


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

yeeaaahh!!!


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

háhhhááá


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

pitypalatty


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

hehe


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

okké


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

jee


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

0


----------



## Kend (2011 Május 23)

-1


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

*nem tom*

Nem tudom hol tartok!


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 23)

És megvan! Yessss!


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Szeretem a régi magyar filmeket főleg a 60-70 évekből.


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

A kitörés igazán jó csak ritkán vetítik.


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Gyűjtöm a zenés filmeket is.


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

21


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

22


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

23


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

Új midi -ket keresek Karaoke zene készitéshez


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

24


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

26


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

27


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

28


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

29


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

30


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

31


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

32


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

*1*

1


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

*2*

2


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

*3*

3


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## bomni (2011 Május 23)

és 20


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Nem tudom hánynál tartok!


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Pesten jó meleg van


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

15?


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Még van


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Itt a nyár!!!


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Lehet hogy 20


----------



## Old Bear (2011 Május 23)

Ha minden igaz megvan a húsz!!!


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

bagira11 írta:


> a kutyám nagyon rossz


nekem nincs is kutyám


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## mastop01 (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## szmutyika (2011 Május 23)

...és 20


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*anyai szeretet*

*“Ha van, az maga az üdvösség; ha nincs, akkor oda az élet minden szépsége.”
(Erich Fromm az anyai szeretetről)*


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*virágtündér*

kellékek:
papír, ragasztó, mindenféle virág, levél, termés, stb. Már 2 éveseknek is sikerül és látványos.


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*3*

3


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*eső*

Nálunk esik az eső. Vihar után pocsolya-csata a csajokkal.


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*5*

5


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*6*

6


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*Pán Péter*

Pán Péter


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*pocsolya-csata*

Lányom szerint "kocsolyááázni" megyünk.


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*zabszalma*

Zabszalma: Kakukk- Simkó Tibor


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*csoda*

Csodák palotája


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*zakatoló*

Zakatoló


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*ló*

éjféli csillag, a fekete lovacska


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*13*

13


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*14*

14


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*15*

15


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*16*

16


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*17*

17


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*18*

18


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*19*

19


----------



## henics (2011 Május 23)

*20*

20
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 bejegyzést


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

Egyszer csak


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

1966


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

sikerülni fog


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

csak pozitívan


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

hajrá


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

még 13


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

még 12


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

már csak kevés kell


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

nem is olyan egyszerű


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

huh 9


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

egyre közelebb


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

7 kell


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

még 6


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

5 abc


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

4abc


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

már csak 3


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

uhhh 2


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget! nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt!


----------



## yamakaw (2011 Május 23)

1 éve regeltem, megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de nem sikerült letöltenem


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

nana


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## BronzIsten (2011 Május 23)

0


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## petrohaidóra (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## pmolnarka (2011 Május 24)

21


----------



## pmolnarka (2011 Május 24)

hat


----------



## purczi (2011 Május 24)

Kedves Mindenki!
Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök. Szeretnék mihamarabb tagja lenni a Fórumnak. Most próbálkozom a szükséges hozzászólások megszerzésével.
Purczi


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

most próbálkozom állandó taggá válni


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

ami remélem összejön...


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

ma kedd van...


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

és éppen tanulnom kéne


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

de csak halogatom az egszet


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

na mindegy én már csak ilyen vagyok...


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

amúgy van egy halam


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

Lautrec a festő után


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

ő az első háziállatom


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

szülinapomra kaptam az egyik barátnőmtől


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

sziámi harcoshal


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

úgyhogy egyedül van szegény


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

mert csak megenné a társait


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

illetve lehet, hogy azok ennék meg őt...


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

na már mindjárt finisbe érek


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

még 3 üzenet ezt nem számolva


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

jó, hogy így is meg lehet oldani


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

na már csak egy kell....


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

és igen megcsináltam... végre... halleluja


----------



## Linn2 (2011 Május 24)

akkor innentől lehet letölteni?


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*májusi költészet*

*Csukás István: Tavaszi vers*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*Az ablakhoz nyomul az orgona,*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*az ablaküvegen át rám nevet,**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*amit nem tudok megunni soha,**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*a kékszemű tavaszi üzenet.*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*Gyerek leszek egy percre újra én,**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*örökzöld időmből kipislogok,**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*a létezés halhatatlan ívén**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*a teremtésig visszacsusszanok.*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*Boldog részecske, együtt lüktetek,**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*s kinyílok mohón, mint tavaszi ág,**

*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*ledobjuk, unt kabátot, a telet,**
*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*s szívemmel ver a születő világ.*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*Mert jó élni, e gyermeki hittel**
*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*így fordulok én is a fény felé,**
*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*s tudom, hogy majd a többi szelíddel**
*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

*lelkem földi jutalmát meglelé!*


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

Remélem lesznek, akik olvassák a verset...


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.” (*Robert Sinclair*)


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

“A szülők rengeteget tanulnak a gyermekeiktől arról, hogyan állják meg a helyüket az életben.” (*Muriel Spark*)


----------



## fürtös_gyöngyike (2011 Május 24)

Azért még egy utolsó bölcsesség:

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (*Marie Curie*)


----------



## vica54 (2011 Május 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...





Tisztelt Kormányos !

Nagyon meg vagyok ijedve!

Lehet, hogy a koromnak köszönhetően, de nem értem a használatát és még mindig nem tudom, hogy hol kell és mit kell írni ahhoz, hogy állandó tag legyek én is.

Erre a honlapra véletlenül találtam rá, amikor kerestem kisunokáimnak katicabogár sablont. Nagyon megörültem ennek a csodálatos oldalnak, mert ahogy belelapozgattam láttam, hogy milyen fantasztikusan bőséges a választék és mennyi mindenre kiterjedő. Nagyon szeretnék itt maradni, csak félek, hogy nem értem, hogy mit is kell tennem.

Nagyon tetszettek a gyerekekkel kapcsolatos oldalak, nagyon sok új játék és letölthető dolgokat találtam. Nagyon megfogott az idézetek, versek és a gyönyörű szép képek.

Nagyszerű ötletnek tartom azt is, hogy van lehetőség arra, hogy meg lehet embereket keresni. 

Köszönöm még egyszer a lehetőséget és azt, hogy itt lehetek.


Üdvözlettel: Éva


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Szép idő van.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Jobb egy lúdnyak tíz tyúknyaknál.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Orgona ága, barackfa virága.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Szép az élet.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Csak észre kell venni az apró csodákat.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Ecc, pecc kimehetsz...


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Cseresznyemag meg meggymag.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Ez a buksza büszke buksza.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Úgy szép az élet, ha senki sem zavarja.


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 Május 24)

Az álmodozás az élet megrontója.


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

alszik a gyerek


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

miután kiöntötte az ebédjét


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

és a bili helyett a padlóra pisilt


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

most nyugi van)


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

mennyi kell még?


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

Még 10


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

túl gyors vagyok


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

még csak reggel 8 van?


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

Akkor jó reggelt


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

de nehéz a semmiről írni


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

Pedig már csak 5 kell


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

már csak 4


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

Iszonyú meleg van


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

már csak 2


----------



## lokri (2011 Május 24)

és még egy


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)




----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

aaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbcccccccc


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

dddeeeeeéééééééffffff


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

ggggggggyyyyyyhhhhhhh


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

iiiiiiiiiiíííííííííííííjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

kkkkkklllllllllllllllylylylylylylylyly


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

mmmnnnnynyny


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

oooóóó


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

:11: öööőőőő


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

pppqqq


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

ss


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

szszszsz         kiss    :..: :12: :66::66:


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

51


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

:66: 55555555


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

654654654645646546456456543


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

99999999111111


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

aa


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

bb


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

cc


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

dd


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

ee


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

ff


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

gg


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

hh


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

ii


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

9


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

11


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

12


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

13


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

14


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

15


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

16


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

17


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

18


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

19


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

20


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

9


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

11


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

12


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

13


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

14


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

15


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

16


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

17


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

18


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

19


----------



## pegazus0109 (2011 Május 24)

20


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

20


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

gyors


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

hoz


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

zá


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

szó


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

lás


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

össz


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

sze


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

gyűj


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

té


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

se


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

kö


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

szö


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

net


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

a


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

hasz


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

nos


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

to


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

pic


----------



## mezzo83 (2011 Május 24)

ért


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

Köszi


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

aba


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

4


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

333


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

33


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

kösz


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

hajrá


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

ss


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

nagyon


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

nem semmi


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

hmmm


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

hajrá33


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

kicsit unalmas


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

húúúúú


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

vége lehetne már!


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

már csak 7


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

kompetencia


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

még 5 kell


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

unalmas


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

ezen valaki jókat szórakozik?


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Május 25)

köszönöm szépen az infókat, valamint a hozzászólási lehetőséget - alibasa


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Május 25)

küldj nekem egy névnapi jókívánságot, és máris csak négy )


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

19


----------



## csibemama (2011 Május 25)

Boldog névnapot alibasa


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 25)

*első*

első


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 25)

*boldog*

Tényleg, boldog névnapot alibasa!


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam a fórumhoz


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Eléggé viszontagságos az időjárás szerény kis országunkban


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Barátnőm Földeákon lakik, náluk majdnem minden nap szakad jéggel kísérve.


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Gondolkoztatok már azon, miért csuklik az ember?


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Na és hogy miért ásítozunk annyit?


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Miért kerülnek a fűre lépni tilos táblák a fű közepére?


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Mi történne, ha a Napunk egyszerűen felrobbanna 1000 kilométerekre sodorva el minket a sötétségbe?


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Sajnálom a sok hülyeségemet, de kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Aki nem tud úszni ne másszon fára, mert elcsapja a villamos


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Márcsak 1 kell


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Köszönöm minden kedves honfitársamnak  Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Virágozzon még ezer virágot az a fa, aminek gyökeréből sarjadt ki a tudás, bölcsesség életkedv!


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

egyet értek vele.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Adni sokkal jobb mint kapni,de azért egy kicsi nem árt.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Reggel amint ébredek fekete rigó dala kelteget.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Virágos réten álltam rég, felettem az ég sötét kék.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Vadkacsák a tavon,hó ember a havon.
Emlékképek tűnek elő, állj be az eresz alá az eső elöl.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Mókusok a kanadai úton, mogyorót esznek amit a turistától koldul.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Ma elhatároztam nem csinálok semmit.Holnap remélem ugyan azt tesszem.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Ez már megint nem sikerült,mert valahol el lett rontva.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

A virágból a rozsa és a tulipán a leg szebb.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

A processzor füsttel működik,mert mikor ki szál belőle bedöglik.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Ha adnának egy fix pontot kimozdítanám a világot a hejéröl.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Ha létezik tudás azt nehéz meg találni,de nem lehetetlen.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Havonta kell a bankba meni mert mindig elrontanak valamit, múltkor a vasalót.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Légy jó de ne ostoba.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Fekete az fekete a fehér az fehér,de közte van a szürke.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Nem élhetek muzsika szó nélkül de a csendet azért még szeretm.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Azért nincs igazam mert vitatkozom,de ha igazat adnak csendben maradok


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

A rétes alapja a jó tészta .


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Jó álmom volt,hajon voltam és sülyedtem.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

Reménykedem már a végére érek mert fáj az ujjam.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

El teszem az agyam pihenni a fiokba.


----------



## sipos007 (2011 Május 25)

nem fázik a kezem ha zsebre dugom


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

elmentem furodni a tegnap


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

es bele estem
a vizbe es nah


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

1223


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

1222222223


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

sadashjdhjashd


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

sadhsajhdjhasjkhdiashijfhiashgivhpsaihgh
sajhajshdjashkd


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

sadasdasiodhioashofhsaohfohsaoiashogihas


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

1233333333333333333333


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

nandyka nandyka


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

kispasuzlyleve s s ss ss


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

szep vagy


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

mogyoro vajas kisbaba


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

ne csinald az eszed baszy


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

megyek haza fele
enni


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

joszz velem haza ennnnnnni ?


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

17


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

es mar 18


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

biztos vagy benneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

nah menjel haza ocsemkisskiss:..::..:


----------



## nandyka (2011 Május 25)

na vegeztem hala az urnak :656:


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

1


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Itt az ideje...


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

hogy végre elkezdjem


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

összegyűjteni


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

a saját huszamat.


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

A macska pedig közben...


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

itt hever valahol,


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

és azt szeretné,


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

hogy vele játsszam.


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Amint ezt befejezem,


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

ő jön.


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Ugye helyesen írtam,


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

hogy játsszam?


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Úgy tűnik.


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)




----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Most akár elárulhatnám


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

az élet értelmét is.


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Ugye?


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

Törölköző-napon, nos...


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

a válasz, a kérdésre,


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

a világmindenségre, meg minden, a válasz az:


----------



## Cowgirl (2011 Május 25)

42!


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

sziaszttok


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

vagyis


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

nagyon


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

tetszik


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

ez az


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

oldal


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

várom már


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

hogy


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

leteljen


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

a 2


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

nap


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

és


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

végre


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

használhassam


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

a


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

z


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

oldalt


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

szóismétlés...


----------



## Atti998 (2011 Május 25)

20!!!


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

Ez jó


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

még jobb


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

Sok ismerős van


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

Szeretem a könyveket


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

Kanada


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

szép


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

ország


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

Montreal


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

a kedvenc


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

városom


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

jobb


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

ma


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

egy


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

veréb


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

mint


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

holnap


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

egy túzok


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

várom az alkalmat


----------



## shaddo (2011 Május 26)

hogy igazán beszélgethessünk


----------



## kvkriszta (2011 Május 26)

abc


----------



## kvkriszta (2011 Május 26)

12356


----------



## kvkriszta (2011 Május 26)

szép időnk van


----------



## kvkriszta (2011 Május 26)

a kakas alszik


----------



## kvkriszta (2011 Május 26)

fúj a szél


----------



## kvkriszta (2011 Május 26)

benéztem


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

1


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

2


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

4


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

5


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

6


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

7


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

8


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

9


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

10


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

11


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

12


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

13


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

14


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

15


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

16


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

17


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

18


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

19


----------



## puszilva (2011 Május 26)

20


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 26)

tarkabab


----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 26)

barka tab


----------



## boymester (2011 Május 26)

Megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## boymester (2011 Május 26)

Ez tényleg jó tanács


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

*20hsz*

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

Én...


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

csak


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

azért


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

regisztráltam


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

,


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

mert


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

találtam


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

itt


----------



## Blendi (2011 Május 26)

Köszönöm a segítsget


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

egy


----------



## Blendi (2011 Május 26)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

letölthető


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

könyvet


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

,


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

ami


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

kifejezetten


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

érdekel


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

és


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

el


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

szeretném


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

olvasni


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

.


----------



## Watchmen88 (2011 Május 26)

És még mindig kell várnom 2 napot...:S


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

mért találták ezt ki?


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

nem értem


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

jó lenne már letölteni


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

ezért mit kapnak?


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

szeretnémmeghallgatni a zenét


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

izé


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

közbenfilmet isnézek...


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

pedig olaszt kellene tanulnom


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

bárcsak beszélhetnék már vele


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

zsíros kenyérforever


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

nincs kedvem se aludni sem fentmaradni


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

érdemesmegnézni, ajánlom mindenkinek: Toast...


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

annyira örülök hogy az én családom normális, nem úgy mint a kisfiúé afilmben


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

nem tudok már hülyeséget sem írni


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

nem ér


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

már csak 1


----------



## vaskolenke (2011 Május 26)

és végül, végül az utolsó!


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Az én kutyàm nagyon szereti a fàcskàjàt ràgni


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

waf waf waf


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

abc


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Il était une fois..


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

qwerty


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

azerty


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

mosòmedve kajàt szeretne


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Yuhéy, még csak 2 ezen kìvül


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Még csak egy


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Ja, még nem ><


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

10


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

9


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

8


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

7


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Chaussette!


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

The least but not last..


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

I wish this could be the last one...


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Further and further, we are from the first line.


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Ma cabane au Canada


----------



## BeaverNCake (2011 Május 26)

Finally, we arrived there


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Elkezdem én is gyűjtögetni a hozzászólásokat....


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Fura muszájból a semmiről írni, de hát ez a topic erre van....


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

4.


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

öt


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

érik a tök


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

hat


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

hasad a pad


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Hét


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Nyolc


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

üres a polc


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Kilenc


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

kis Ferenc


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Tíz


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

tiszta víz


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

19


----------



## Schüll (2011 Május 26)

20 :twisted:


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

*csá*

10


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

14


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

kiss15


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 27)

végre megvan a 20.


----------



## Jennyfer378 (2011 Május 27)

Köszönöm én is!


----------



## Jennyfer378 (2011 Május 27)

Ez jó,mert már 23-nál tartok és még mindig nem enged belépni.


----------



## kazimirmurr (2011 Május 27)

köszi


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

helló


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

én Lalo vagyok


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

zenész


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

szeretnék jó sok


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

mindent feltölteni meg le


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

de ahoz


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

össze kel


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

gyüjtenem


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

kb :


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

20 hozzászolást


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

de nem baj mert


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

én egy


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

türelmes


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

ember vagyok


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

és kivárom .


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

De addig is


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

további hozzászólásokat írok ,


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

hogy meg legyen


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

az imént


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

említet


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

20


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

Na de most


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

már meg van a húsz


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

úgyhogy neki is foghatok


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

a kitűzőt célomnak


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

úgyhogy hali


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

1


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

2


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

3


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

4


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

5


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

6


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

7


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

8


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

9


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

10


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

11


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

12


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

13


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

14


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

15


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

16


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

17


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

18


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

19


----------



## Possessed (2011 Május 28)

20


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

1


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

2


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

3


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

4


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

5


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

6


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

7


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

8


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

9


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

10


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

11


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

12


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

13


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

14


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

15


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

16


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

17


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

18


----------



## kinsy (2011 Május 28)

19


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Hozzászólásaimat gyarapítom.


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

9


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Jubilálok! 10.


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Még egy hozzászólás ebéd előtt.


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Jó ebédhez szól a komment...


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Vége az ebédnek. Írok párat.


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Ez a tizennegyedik.


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Tizenötödik


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Már csak négy kell, ezen kívül.


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

20-3=17


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

6x3=18


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## mtt1 (2011 Május 28)

Húúúúúúúsz


----------



## Micsinai (2011 Május 28)

1 szer 20 az húsz


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

Kapcsolatok.. vannak régiek,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

már-már megszokottak,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

vannak amelyek sok kérdést vetnek fel,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

vannak amelyek váratlan fordulatot vesznek,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

vannak amelyek messze visznek onnan,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

ahonnan indultunk,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

és vannak,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

amelyek visszahoznak.


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

De mind közül a legizgalmasabb,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

amit saját magunkkal tartunk fenn.


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

És ha találunk valakit,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

akit szeretünk,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

és ő viszont szeret,


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

nos..


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

az egyszerűen csodálatos [sex and the city]


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

16


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

17


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

18


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

19


----------



## Ñuñoka (2011 Május 28)

20


----------



## ondrej (2011 Május 28)

185455


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

Nagyon szeretnék letölteni egy pár könyvet


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

de ehhez kell húsz hozzászólás


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

Akkor legyen...


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

Nem nagy kaland húsz mondat...


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

vagyis már csak 15


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

14


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

13


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

12


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

11


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

10


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

9


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

8


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

7


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

6


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

5 válasz (hozzászólás) elég lesz?


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

Márcsak 4


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

3


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

2


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

1 és zéró


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

Felszállt az Orion....


----------



## abadesz (2011 Május 28)

Na ez a ráadás


----------



## effs (2011 Május 28)

köszi ezt.  végre jó idő van!


----------



## shigenobu (2011 Május 28)

2


----------



## weho65 (2011 Május 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 28)

A Canadahun minden tagját szeretettel üdvözlöm, Lévay Zoltánnak hívnak és 58 éves rokkantnyugdíjas vagyok! 3 gyermekem van!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Nagyon szeretem a filmeket,bár a családom szerint kőkemény film őrült vagyok! Ebben sok igazság van ! 58 éves rokkantnyugdíjas vagyok!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Amúgy nem tudok olyan témakörről, ami nem érdekelne! Én tényleg az úgynevfezett érdeklődők körébe tartozom!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Jó lenne, ha valaki megírná nekem ebből a csapatból, hogy hány mondatosnak klell lennie egy hozzászólásnak, hogy azt el is fogadják! Nekem ugyanis ilyen gondokkal is meg kell küzdenem , amit más nyilván a kisujjából ráz ki!!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

A Á B C D E É F stb. stb.


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

" Nagyon szeretem a Sav a júj cukrot" mondta Dumbledore Harry Potternek! Majd varázsbotjával legyintett egyet és köddé vált, mint ahogy az egy ősszakállú varázslóhoz illik!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Várni és remélni, tartja egy mondás! Nos én bizony mindkettőre meglehetősen alkalmatlan vagyok,csak akkor ha nagyon muszáj mint például most!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Sokszor elgondolkodtam már a türelmetlenség fogalmán, és tetszenek tudniu,hogy mivel azonosítottam be:Saját-magammal!!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Nekem a Zsuzsánna nevű főnök asszony azt mondta bármit és és bármiről lehet írni, csak csak rossz és negatív dolog nem lehet benne! Máskülönben ez az egyetlen olyan wéblap , amelyik feltételhez köti az állandó taggá válást!!! Termé- 
szetesen ezt nem negatív dologként fogom fel!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

J k k m n o p r s sz t


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Az emberek mindíg is érdeklődéssel figyelték a csillagos égboltot Az ókori csillagászok az embert tekintették a világ középpontjának!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Középpontban a Nap! Az újkor tudósai lassan, de biztosan megszabadultak az elavult elképzelésektől!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Az embernél nincs aljasabb, mondta ... már nem is tudom, hogy ki! 
Lehet,hogy igaza van! Az állat védi a kölykeit az ember meg szemrebbenés nélkül öli meg!??!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Sok van , mi csodálatos ,de az embernél nincs csodálatosabb! Ez a mondás is igaz, de csak igen -- igen módjával és csínjával!!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Ha túl cinikusnak tűnnék, azt kéretik egyrészt az életkoromnak, másrészt a sok--sok negatív tapasztalataimnak betudni.!!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

U Ú Ü Ű V W Z Zs


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Ahhoz pedig,hogy az évszázad zsenije Einstein, gondolom kétség sem férhet! Csak abba kell belegondolni, hogy a relativitáselmélete, mit adott a világnak!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

A metil-alkohol kitűnő iparin oldószer.Íze, szaga a megszólalásig az etilalkoholéra!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Törtek: Amikor valami egyenlő részekre bomlik, a részeket törteknek nevezzük!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Kedves Zsuzsánna! Hogy valóban becsapottnak ne érezhesse magát, velem kapcsolatban: A számtechn. tudásom valóban a semminél is kevesebb , és ráadásul tényleg és valóban 67%-on tartott, és idegrendszeri alapon kicsurázott rokantnyugdíjas vagyok , körülbelül 250 %-os jogossággal!!!


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2011 Május 29)

Komolyan kérdezek most két dolgot: 
1.:/ Komolyan elég a 20 db hozzászólás azállandó tagsághoz!?!? 
Én most írom a 21.-et!!! 
2.:/ Elég vajon az úgy nevezett " Gyors hozzászólás ' nevű ro- 
vatukba beírni??? Ugyanis elküldés után mindíg üzenetként 
jön le! Bizony ilyen süket kérdése is lehet egy abszolút kez 
dőnek!!!


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

abcdefg


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

tizenharmadik hozzászolás


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

most már 14-ik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

és 15


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

16 és még négy van hátra


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

tizenhetedik


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

18


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

tizenkilenc


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

20


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

abc


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

minden most kezdődik el


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

még közelebb


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

majom a ketrecben


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

király


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

ez


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

az


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

oldal


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

de


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

szerintem


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

teljesen


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

értelmetlen


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

a


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

megadott


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

20


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

hozzászólás


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

korlát


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

letöltésnél


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

Valaki


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

nem


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

tudná


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

megmondani


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

az


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

értelmét?


----------



## Jimmy22 (2011 Május 29)

??


----------



## B3nce1010 (2011 Május 29)

gyorsan


----------



## B3nce1010 (2011 Május 29)

megvan


----------



## kovacs ibo (2011 Május 29)

hasznos tanacsok. mar egy jo ideje ezzel szorakozom, de... hatha ma osszejon


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Szerintetek friss filmeket is le lehet tölteni az oldalról?

Üdv: Lambador.


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Zenéket is lehet letölteni, vagy kérni is lehet.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Programok is tölthetők le az oldalról?

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Mi értendő "árverés" alatt?

Üdvözlettel: Lambador.


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Az apróhirdetésen bármit lehet hirdetni? és vásárolni is lehet?

Üdv: Lambador.


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Zsuzsanna előre is köszönöm a segítséget!

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Ha minden jó, akkor remélem hogy sok mindent lehet letölteni az oldalról.

Üdv: Lambador.


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Videókat, és képeket is le lehet majd tölteni az oldalról?

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Várom a tagságot.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Dumcsizni is lehet, úgy látom.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Ha lehetséges, bármit meglehet beszélni az oldalon?

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Sok minden érdekelne az oldalról.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Ismerősöket találhatok -e az oldalon.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

A jóért dolgozzunk meg.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Csak kitartás, és győzünk.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

123


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Csak kitartás, és itt a cél.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

456


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

789


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Remélem elérem célom, bízom benne,

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Egyébként jó ötlet ez a topic!


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Látom a fényt az alagút végén...


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Ettől csak erősödik az akaratunk.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

A cél egyre közelebb van, kitartás.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Úgy érzem hogy csak-csak beérek a célba.

Üdv: Lambador


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

xD


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

...


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Nem tudom, hogy mit írjak...


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

abc


----------



## Lambador (2011 Május 29)

Ahogy látom, lehet hogy sikerült. Tehát kérlek ZSUZSANNA amennyiben
lehetséges /48 óra múlva/ segíts abban hogy hogyan lehet filmeket, zenéket, videókat letölteni az oldalról.

Üdv: Lambador.


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

asdfjklé


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

.,.,.,.


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Bár a barátkozás a kedvenc foglalatosságom, az elején még mindig izgulok. Mert mindig fennáll az a rémisztő lehetőség, hogy az emberek nem fognak szeretni, és ezért reszketni kezdek. Eddig szerencsém volt, de butaság lenne azt feltételezni, hogy mindig így lesz. Cecelia Ahern


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Elfogadom az örökös mosolyt. Én nem kapok borravalót soha, senkitől. A mosoly mégis ott lesz mindig az arcomon. És letörölni, azt nem engedem. Mosolyogva ütök majd vissza mindig. Mosolyogva, de erősebben.
Fejes Endre


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Mindenről KELL TUDNI beszélni, de nem feltétlenül KELL BESZÉLNI is mindenről.
Alfons Vansteenwegen


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Ami szép, s nekem kedves, hozzám tartozó - annak nincs ára. Megfizethetetlen; amíg a kényszerűség mások prédájául nem dob.
Mécs Alajos


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Ha az embernek nincsenek feledhetetlen emlékei, akkor kevéssé hihet abban, hogy a jövőben valami emlékezetes történhet. Anélkül pedig nehéz elviselni a mindennapok méltatlanságait.
Salamon Pál


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

A fantáziát kárpótlásul kaptuk mindazért, amik nem vagyunk, a humorérzéket pedig vigaszképpen azért, amik vagyunk.
Széchenyi Zsigmond


----------



## syandra91 (2011 Május 29)

Bújhatsz álarc mögé, de vigyázz... más is megteheti. Nem csak neked lehetnek titkaid.
Skins c. film


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

Vannak itt "újak" , ki miről írt?


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

Valami jó ötlet?


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

11


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

oké


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

13


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

szép időnk van


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

kár , hogy mindjárt vége a hétvégének


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

16


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

17


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

18


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

19


----------



## katrin29 (2011 Május 29)

végre vége


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

hg


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

jk


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

ds


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

hb


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

ko


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

ys


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

gh


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

kok


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

mi


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

1


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

ľ


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

hu


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

33


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

44


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

55


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

66


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

77


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

88


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Május 29)

99


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

18 kiss


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

17


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

16 :33:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

15 :twisted:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

14


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

Mikor lesz már vége?


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

12 :111:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

11


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

10


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

9


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

8 (imádom, a kedvenc számom. És a tiéd?)


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

7


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

6 :777::23::23:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

:444:5


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

4 :34:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

3 :0:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

2 :88:


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

1 \\m/


----------



## Betti0408 (2011 Május 29)

Zéró! Kilövés! Hipp-hipp hurráááááááááááááááááááááááá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:77:


----------



## Kalii (2011 Május 29)

nem tudom h kell gyüjteni a hozászolásokat


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

*Sziasztok*

Akkor most hozzászólok


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

*?*

Hülyeségeket nem akarok írni


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

zzz


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

yyy


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

xxx


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

www


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

vvv


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

ttt


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

sss


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

rrr


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

qqq


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

ppp


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

ooo


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

nnn


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

mmm


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

Most akkor ezzel gyűjtök??


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

lll


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

kkk


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

jjj


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

iii


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

hhh


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

ggg


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

fff


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

eeeee


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

dddd


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

ccc


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

bb


----------



## Ratataplan (2011 Május 29)

a


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

na még egyet


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

meg még egy


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

számoljunk visszafelé 10-től


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

10


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

9


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

8


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

7


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

6


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

5


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

4


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

3


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

2


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

1


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

0


----------



## bebibogyoxx (2011 Május 29)

És most???


----------



## surda77 (2011 Május 29)

Jó az oldal


----------



## surda77 (2011 Május 29)

Este van


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

thanks


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

hasznos...


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

érdekes...


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

használható..


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

praktikus...


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

pontos


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

tanulságos


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

oké


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

jóóóóó


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

szépen müxik


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

sok érdekeset találtam itt


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

és használhatót


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

már csak 4 db kell


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

van esély...


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

éljenek a küzdők...


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

1 utolsót...


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 30)

holnap próba


----------



## csillatti (2011 Május 30)

mindenkinek van egy álma


----------



## viktoriaschwartz (2011 Május 30)

Koszi a segitseget


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Május 30)

cs


----------



## kzzoli (2011 Május 30)

*hali értelmezhetetlen ez*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


vááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

A topik arra szolgál,


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

hogy azok a frissen


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

regisztrált tagok,


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

akik még nehezen


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

igazodnak el a fórumon,


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

de szeretnének


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

minél előbb


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

állandó


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

tagokká


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

válni,


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

könnyen


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

és


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

gyorsan


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

össze


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

tudják


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

gyűjteni


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

az


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

előírt


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

20


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

hozzászólást.


----------



## szavay (2011 Május 30)

.


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

mert


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

ezzel


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

is


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

sok-


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

sok


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

időt


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

és


----------



## PeterK (2011 Május 30)

még mivel?


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

éss


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

fáradtságot


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

lehet


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

hoppá


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

ez


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

ilyen


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

gyakran


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

kiakad?


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

talán


----------



## vica44 (2011 Május 30)

csak nagyon melege van.


----------



## PeterK (2011 Május 30)

megtakarítani?


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

1


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

3


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

2


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

4


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

5


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

6


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

7


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

8


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

9


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

10


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

11


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

12


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

13


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

14


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

15


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

16


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

17


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

18


----------



## arkeen (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

abc


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wgl_k2eiC4


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://ekultura.hu/olvasnivalo/ajanlok/cikk/2009-06-10/anthony-sheenard-a-fonix-ebredese


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://mu.sfportal.hu/files/2010/10/MU-művek-kronológiája.pdf


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

már csak 15


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://www.lovasok.hu/index.php?i=59531


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://www.lovasok.hu/index.php?i=32516#ajandekpolo


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://www.lovasok.hu/index.php?i=59385


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://www.lovasok.hu/index.php?i=44


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

http://www.lovasok.hu/index.php?i=59387


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## Yerma (2011 Május 31)

kéééész


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

*helló*

helló


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

még 19 kell


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## Atizs (2011 Május 31)

Így hülyeség! Kamu az egész! Akkor törölni kell a 20 hozzászólási kötelezettséget!


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

mhmh


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

Atizs írta:


> Így hülyeség! Kamu az egész! Akkor törölni kell a 20 hozzászólási kötelezettséget!


Nem mondanám hülyeségnek - csak értelmetlennek


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

pukk pukk


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

nekem még 8 ezen kívül


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

1


----------



## littlemay (2011 Május 31)

És még egy nap.


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

littlemay írta:


> És még egy nap.


Ne is mondd  Nekem nem azzal volt a bajom


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

Uccsó!


----------



## Atizs (2011 Május 31)

Értelmeset nem tudtok mondani?


----------



## Chai (2011 Május 31)

Dehogynem


----------



## Kameko-san (2011 Május 31)

Remélem, most már jó lesz )


----------



## bellusko (2011 Május 31)

Ez jó!


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

1


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

17


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

19


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

20


----------



## morris74 (2011 Május 31)

21


----------



## tiernan (2011 Május 31)

szép napot!


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 31)

Amennyiben nem nagy fáradtság, meg lehet tudni, hogy milyen krimikkel tetszik rendelkezni, e-book formában? Előre is köszönettel.


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

*Nagyon*

sürgős


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

*lenne*

már


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

*végre*

valahol


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

hogy


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

hozzá


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

férjek


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

végre


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

egy


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

számomra


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

fontos


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

könyvhöz


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

amit


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

sehol


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

máshol


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

nem


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

sikerült


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

meg


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

találnom.


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

És


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Én is találtam valamit


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Lassan megy a számláló


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Valami csak lesz belőle.


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Már megint itt van egy


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Keresem a hozzávalókat


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Végy egy hozzászólást...


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

adj hozzá mégegyet


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

pakolj rá egy másikat


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

egy teáskanál plusz


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

1 evőkanál ez


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

1 evőkanál az


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

csavarj ki egy egész amazt


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

keverj hozzá egy csipetnyi valamit


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Egy félórára tedd a sütőbe


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

szórd be amivel akarod


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Ízlés szerint tálalható


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Természetesen tiszta abroszon


----------



## kincskereso4 (2011 Június 1)

remélem bezártam az ajtót......


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

*számolás*

egy


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

kettő


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

bigjack írta:


> kettő


négy


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

öt


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

hat


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

hét


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

most már nyolc


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

kilenc


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

végre egy kerek szám


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

a kerek utáni szám


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

tizen kettő


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

egy rossz arány tízen három


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

legalább a fele van a másikon


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

10-en mind a 6


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

mind a hét rajta van a tízen


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

közeledünk


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

már látszik az alagút vége


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

természetesen a másik vége


----------



## bigjack (2011 Június 1)

a biztonság kedvé ért egy utolsó utáni lépés.


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Akkor kezdjük!


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Ez már a második!


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

A harmadik...


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

A következő...


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Itt is szép idő van.


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Jöhet a következő


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

üdv.Mindenkinek!


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

Ez lesz a 10.


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

kérem a következőt..


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

Vagy a 11.


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

De az is lehet, hogy a 12.


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Hajrá!


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

vagy a 13.


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

esetleg a 14.?


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Megy ez nekünk..


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

vagy most lesz a 15.?


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Talán 11?


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

Ki éri el hamarabb a 20-at?


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

de igazából ez nem verseny...


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

most,,,


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Akkor a következő


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

És igazán kialakulhat valami komoly beszélgetés is...


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Talán 14


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

a végére...


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Itt a finis...


----------



## Amarokian (2011 Június 1)

Megvan a 20. Örülök hogy találkoztunk, RGaboca!


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Következő


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

gratulálok!


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Remélem még találkozunk...


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

Na és a következő


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

A köv etkező


----------



## rgaboca (2011 Június 1)

A ráadás!


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Segítségnek nagyon jó.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Ötletes


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Kíváncsi vagyok bejön-e?


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Most számolom.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Szeretném, ha sikerülne.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Játszani jó.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Már a 8.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Úgy látszik gyors vagyok.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Ez lesz a fele.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Még kell pár.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Kitartás!


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Még 
a végén sikerül?


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Talán sikerül.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Duplikálni már tudok.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Még 5 kell?


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Ami kötelező, az mindig nehéz.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Főleg értelmes gondolatokat összeszedni darabra.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Már csak kettő kell!


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Létezik, hogy ez az utolsó?


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Próba szerencse.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Úgy látszik, nem sikerült.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Kíváncsi vagyok, mikorra teljesül.


----------



## Mariann0202 (2011 Június 1)

Várni kell rá?


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Ma nagyon szeles napunk van.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

A kisfiam ennek ellenére sokat játszott kint a nagypapájával.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Alaposan elfáradt, szépen megebédelt.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Az ő kedvéért készítettem finom lángost.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Most alszik.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Miután felébred meglátogatjuk a dédimamát.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Hétvégén pincepörköltfőzős szövetségtalálkozóra megyünk.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Készítek valami finom sós süteményt.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

A minap kaptam egy piro gravírozó gépet, már ki is próbáltam.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fajta gravírozó technika.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

A tesóm kutyája egy 80 kg-os Kaukázusi, akkora mint egy kisebb borjú.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Szeretném kipróbálni az ékszerkészítést is.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Régóta szeretnék már egy szép cicát,de sajnos a párom nem...


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Hétvégén rallye versenyen voltam a házunk előtt.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Este sötét van.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Korán reggel kisüt a nap.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Fényesen ragyognak az éjszakai égen a csillagok.


----------



## MrsSame (2011 Június 2)

Nagyon szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Üdvözlet minden kedves résztvevőnek! )


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Jó tanács: ha a lovad neki visz egy telefonpóznának, a következőnek is neki fog )


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Hindsight: Az az ág amelyet fél perccel korábban szemből vékonynak ítéltél, utóbb a földről igencsak erősnek látszik.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Látogatást kell tennem a főnöknél.. a 20 hozzászólás késik.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Na de minek hívják azt értekezni akit nem érint?


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Mindenkinek van olyan pillanat az életében, mikor beszélgetés közben mosolyog, bólogat és közben azt gondolja: értem amit mondasz csak nem érdekel.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Holnap megyek lovazni, némi kihagyás után.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Uram ne vígy minket a villanypásztorba, de szabadíts meg a böglyöktől.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Odakint most zuhog az eső, és kinél nincs ernyő?


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Vendégek érkezése előtt 15 perccel: A tiramisuban a babapiskótának szabad lebegnie?


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Egy gyermekkönyvből:
Jöjj velem a palotámba, szólt a pók a légyhez
Ó nem, nem engem hiába kér
Mert az ki e kanyargós útra lép
Vissza már sohase tér


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

"Most jön az éj, az első odalent
Ó hová lett a fény, mely rád lehelt
Hűvös földbe van vetve az ágy
Hogy alszod át majd ezt az éjszakát"


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Az elszállt esőtől párnád vizes
Éji madár szól, a szélben repes
lámpád se ég már fakón s hidegen
Csak holdsugár játszik fekhelyeden


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 2)

Órák múlnak - szunnyadsz-e reggelig
Hallod-e mint én, ha harang ver itt
Hogy alhatok nyugton, bár keveset,
ha rosszul ágyaztak, szívem, neked?"


Isolde Kurz


----------



## omi65 (2011 Június 2)

1.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Igen meleg a mai nap, de az időjósok az esőtől majdnem a hómezőig mindennel fenyegetnek.


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Három negatív szó:


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Nincs


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Semmi


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Baj


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Gyönyörű napot mindenkinek!


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

111


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

Próbálgatom elérni a huszat


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

112


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

abcde


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

1342


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

11111


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Június 3)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Június 3)

Nekem még nagyon sok van. Ez az 5.


----------



## ondrej (2011 Június 3)

100


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 3)

Ment nyuszika az erdő szélén, és leesett. ))


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

Egy kis szójáték?


----------



## eccpecc (2011 Június 3)

Az értelmesebb lenne.


----------



## bellusko (2011 Június 3)

Szép jó estét!


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

végre


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

sikerült


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

hozzászólni


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

egy


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

témához


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

mert


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

eddig


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

nem engedte a rendszer! Köszönöm a segítséget!!!!


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

A férfi agya kétféle hormont termel, a gátlót és a serkentőt. A gátló gátolja az agyi funkciókat, a serkentő pedig serkenti a gátlókat.


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Így működik a VILÁGGAZDASÁG

Hagyományos (Konzervatív) gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Az egyiket eladod, és az árából veszel egy bikát.
Az állatállományod gyarapodik, a jövedelméből nyugdíjba mész.

Indiai gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Szentként tiszteled őket. Éhenhalsz.

Izraeli gazdaság:

Egyetlen tehened sincs.
Bejelented, hogy igényt tartasz az indiai tehenekre. Felszólítod a
világot, hogy nyújtson segítséget: az USA pénzt adjon, Kína katonailag segítsen, Nagy-Britannia adjon harci gépeket, Olaszország ipari berendezéseket, Németország technológiát, Franciaország
tengeralattjárókat, Svájc nyújtson kedvezményes hiteleket, Oroszország szállítson gyógyszert, Japán pedig gyártósorokat – mindezt ingyen, kárpótlásként a történelem során elszenvedett üldöztetésekért . A
kapott támogatásokból megveszed az indiai teheneket, majd deklarálod, hogy a világ kizsákmányol és gyűlöl téged.

Amerikai gazdaság:

Van két tehened. Az egyiket eladod, a másikat pedig arra kényszeríted, hogy 4 tehén helyett tejeljen. Megdöbbensz, amikor a tehén váratlanul elpusztul. Az esetet ráfogod egy olyan országra, amelyiknek van tehene, és azokat természetes körülmények között tartja. Bejelented, hogy az ország veszélyt jelent az emberiségre. A világ megvédése érdekében megtámadod az illető országot és elkobzod a teheneit.

Francia gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Sztrájkolsz, mert három tehenet akarsz. 

Német gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Továbbfejleszted őket, így 100 évig élnek, havonta csak egyszer esznek és megfejik önmagukat.

Angol gazdaság:

Van két tehened. Mindkettő kerge.

Olasz gazdaság:

Van két tehened, csak nem tudod, hogy az egyik hova lett.
Menj utánna sziesztázni.

Svájci gazdaság:

Van 5000 tehened, de egyik sem a tied.
Másokkal fizettetsz a megőrzésükért.

Japán gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Átalakítod őket, így az eredeti méret 1/10-ére csökkennek és hússzor
több tejet adnak, mint a normál méretű tehenek. Ezután cuki kis
rajzfilmfigurákat készítesz róluk, és Cowkimon néven, az egész világon árusítod őket.

Orosz gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Megszámolod őket, és azt tapasztalod, hogy hárman vannak. Újra
megszámolod, ekkor 22 tehén az eredmény. Megint megszámolod, most 11 tehenet találsz.
Feladod és kinyitsz egy újabb üveg vodkát.

Nigériai gazdaság:

Van két tehened.
Az egyiket megeszed, majd bejelented, hogy ellopták. A rendőrség
megkezdi a nyomozást, és 100 km sugarú körön belül mindenkit
letartóztat. Addig kínozza őket, amíg valaki be nem ismeri, hogy ő
lopta el a tehenet. A rendőrség büntetésül minden letartóztatott
személytől elkoboz 1-1 tehenet. Így most te visszakaptad a tehenedet, a rendőrségnek pedig van egy új tehénfarmja.

Magyar gazdaság:

Van az államnak két tehene.
A felelős vezető a tejet hazaviszi, majd bebizonyítja, hogy a teheneket privatizálni kell, hiszen az üzletág ráfizetéses. Elhatározzák a tehenek jelképes összegért történő eladását, majd meghirdetik a helyi újságban,
amely egy példányos és csak a vezetőnek jár. A vezető megpályázza a
marhatendert, és csodák csodája: meg is nyeri! Rögtön tart egy
sajtótájékoztatót, hogy részéről mekkora áldozat a vállára venni ezt a
két gyengén működő tehenet.
Ezután politikai pályára lép, és ilyen módon az eredeti két tehénnel
maga köré gyűjt még egy csomó marhát……

Meseországban:

Hol nem volt egy tehened, zöldet létráról evett, felmászott a fára, lógott a négy lába, de lejönni nem tudott, így már tejet sem adott.

Univerzum: 

Régen volt az őskáosz, aminek nem volt tehene. A NÁSA viszont kitenyésztett egy Holdjáró tehenet

Magyar marha 2010-ben: 

Egy volt tehén, bonyolult állat. De én megfejtem.


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Két nő utazik vonatfülkében. Velük szemben ül egy őszes szakállas férfi. 
A szőke súgva kérdezi a barnát: -Te, ez nem István a király? 
A barna súgva válaszol: -Hülye vagy, az ezer éve meghalt! 
Kis idő múlva belép egy férfi a fülkébe. 
- Hello István! Hogy vagy? Ezer éve nem láttalak. 
Erre a szőke - Na, ki a hülye? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Három feleség, egy aki nem rég ment férjhez, egy aki pár éve már házas, valamint egy aki már 20 éve házasságban él, elhatározzák, hogy feldobják valamivel otthon a szexuális életüket. Abban egyeztek meg, hogy egy kis szado-mazoista módszert alkalmaznak majd és az élmény után beszámolnak az eredményről. Egy hét múlva találkoznak és elmesélik mi történt: A "friss" házasságban élő hölgy azt mondja: 
- Párom munkahelyén egy földig érő fekete bőr kabátban jelentem meg, becsuktam az irodája  ajtaját, majd amikor ledobtam magamról a szerkót és meglátta, hogy egy fekete bőr bikini van csak rajtam annyira felizgult, hogy az ostort már nem is kellett használnom, vad szeretkezésbe kezdtünk az íróasztalán. 
Aki már pár éve házasságban él a következőt mondta: 
- Nekem is hasonló élményem volt, a párom miután hazajött munkából, én is fekete bőrszerkóban várva álltam előtte, kettőt rácsaptam a fenekére a bőr ostorral, majd olyat szeretkeztünk, hogy egy második nászútra hívott. 
A harmadik, "rutinos" hölgy, némi tétovázás után őszintén bevallotta: 
- Rengeteget terveztem. A gyerekeket lepasszoltam a nagyszülőknél. 
Parfümös olajfürdőt vettem. Én is beöltöztem a bőrszerkóba, még egy fekete maszkot is fölvettem. Amikor az uram hazajött a munkából lezuttyant a fotelbe, megragadta a TV távirányítóját, majd amikor rámnézett csak annyit mondott: Hé Batman, mi van vacsorára?


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Egy luxusvendéglőben egy házaspár ebédel. Egyszer csak érkezik egy
gyönyörű, csinos, fiatal nő és megcsókolja a férjét. A felesége
felháborodva, önmagából kikelve kérdi:
- Ki ez a rüfke?
A férj, teljesen nyugodtan:
- A szeretőm.
- Én ezt nem tűröm, elválunk, visszaköltözöm a szüleimhez - ordítja a
feleség.
- Jó, szívem - mondja a férj csendesen - váljunk. De tudod, hogy akkor
nincs több Hawaii nyaralás, karácsonyi bevásárlás Párizsban, sízés az
Alpokban, és még sorolhatnám ...
Mély csend következik, csak az evőeszközök csilingelése hallatszik.
Egyszer csak belép az étterembe a család egyik barátja, jobbján szintén egy
csinos fiatal nővel. A feleség ismét felháborodva:
- Ki az a nő ott Bélával???
- A szeretője - mondja a férj ugyanazzal a nyugalommal.
Kis csend következik, majd a feleség megszólal:
- A miénk szebb ...

:lol:


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Sziasztok !

Remélem, valaki olvasni fogja a vicceket, én nagyon jókat nevettem rajtuk.


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

A programozó megy haza éjjel egykor részegen a munkahelyéről az albérletébe. Egyszer csak elé veti magát egy kicsi béka. Mivel nem sikerül elsőre ráugrania a kis jószágra, a béka gyorsan kiabálni kezd: - Programozó! Programozó! Én egy elvarázsolt, szépséges királykisasszony vagyok, akit egy gonosz boszorka változtatott át! Csókolj meg, akkor visszaváltozom, és már mint bűbájos királylány megcsókollak! - Hö-hö. - Mondta a programozó, és zsebre tette a békát. A 4-es villamoson egyszer csak hallja, hogy a béka mocorog a zsebében, hát kiveszi: - Programozó! Programozó! Csókolj meg, meglátod, szép királyleánnyá változom, utána egy egész hétig azt csinálsz velem, amit akarsz! - Hö-hö. - És zsebre teszi. Hazaér, megint érzi, hogy mocorog a béka. - Mondd már meg, miért nem akarod, hogy visszaváltozzam királyleánnyá, és egy álló hétig minden kívánságod teljesítsem? - Tudod, királylány, rengeteg a munkám, stresszben élek, alig vagyok otthon, egy királylány púp lenne a hátamon. De egy beszélő béka - hö-hö - az cool.


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Euronics üzletlánc egyik áruházában:
-Hello, érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy mikrohullámú sütőtök van?
Erre az eladó hátrakiabál:
-Béla bazdmeg gyere ki, itt van valami elmebeteg aki valami mikrohullámú sütőtököt keres!


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

Tudod, drágám, mindig is kíváncsi voltam, hányszor csaltál meg - így a férj lefekvéskor a bombázó feleségének.
- Hát jó - így a nő -, bevallom. Háromszor.
- Elmesélnéd, édesem?
- Emlékszel, mikor nem kaptunk kölcsönt a házépítéshez? A bankigazgató felajánlotta, hogy...
- Igen, igen. Megértelek. Azért ez szép gesztus volt tőled, drágám, hogy megmentetted a családi fészket. És aztán másodszor?
- Emlékszel, amikor beteg voltál, és nem volt elég pénzünk a műtétre?
Nos, akkor a sebész felajánlotta, hogy...
- Ez az áldozat is csodálatos volt a részedről, drágám! És harmadszor?
- Hááát... Emlékszel, amikor polgármester akartál lenni?
- Igen.
- És akkor hiányzott még ezerkétszáz szavazatod......

:11:


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 3)

- Halló ügyfélszolgálat? Az a gondom, hogy pár órája nem csörög a telefonom amikor hívnak. Ericssonom van...
- Valószínűleg bekapcsolta a néma üzemmódot. Lát a kijelzőn egy áthúzott hangjegyet?
- Igen, de nekem nem ez a gondom, hanem amint már mondtam, nem csörög...
- ...de ez lesz a gond. Próbálja meg hosszan nyomni a CLR gombot, így kikapcsolja a néma üzemmódot...
- ...jó, jó tudom, ne dumáljon nekem, nem ez a baj, jól értek ehhez a telefonhoz.
- Értem, akkor most legyen szíves a piros NO gombot hosszan megnyomni...
- Most így beszélgetés közben?
- Ig...

:--: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 4)

A patika kiváló dolgozója

Egy úr betér egy patikába, és hashajtót kér. A patikus, aki szakmájának nemcsak szerelmese, de művésze is, közli, hogy olyan hashajtót állít össze számára, amely azonnali biztos hatást ad, mihelyt a tisztelt úr hazaér. Ezért alaposan kikérdezi vevőjét, mennyi idő szükséges ahhoz, hogy a patikától a lakásáig érjen. Alapossága még arra is kiterjedt, hogy milyen távolságra van az előszobaajtótól a WC.
Az idő és távolság gondos mérlegelésével kikeveri a vevő számára a hashajtót, megitatja vele, majd közli, hogy ez pontosan akkor fog hatni, amikor az úr hazaér. Szerény mosollyal az ajkán hozzáteszi:
- Ha véletlenül erre jár, kérem, számoljon be majd az eredményről.
Pár hét múlva az úr arra járván, bemegy a patikába, és az őt köszöntő patikusnak ezt mondja:
- Gratulálok! Ekkora távon fél métert tévedni, igazán semmiség.


----------



## Edit1965 (2011 Június 4)

Azok számára akik nincsenek tisztában a végtelen ciklus fogalmával a számítógépes program esetében, a következő magyarázatot mellékeljük:

Az igazgató így szól a titkárnőjéhez:
- Egyhetes kongresszusra utazunk külföldre, és remélem jól fogjuk magunkat érezni együtt. Tedd meg a szükséges előkészületeket..

A titkárnő felhívja a férjét:
- Egyhetes kongresszusra utazunk külföldre a főnökkel. Légyszíves vigyázz magadra míg távol leszek drágám!

A férj felhívja a szeretőjét:
- A feleségem külföldre utazik egy hétre. Mi is bulizhatnánk együtt Hercegnőm.

A szerető (iskolai tanítónő) a gyerekekhez:
- Jövő héten elintézendő dolog miatt nem jövök, így nektek sem kell iskolába jönnötök.

Egyik gyerek a nagyapjához siet a hírrel:
- Nagyapa, jövő héten nem kell iskolába mennünk és a múltkor azt ígérted, hogy elviszel kirándulni a hegyekbe, ha nem kell suliba mennem.

A nagypapa (a történetünkben eddig igazgatóként ismert) imádja az unokáját ezért felhívja a titkárnőjét:
- Az unokám megkért, hogy töltsem vele a következő hetet, így nem megyek a kongresszusra. Kérlek töröltesd a foglalásokat...

Titkárnő a férjhez:
- Az igazgató lemondta az utat, így a következő héten együtt leszünk Drágám.

Férj a szeretőhöz:
- Sajnos nem lehetünk együtt Édesem, a feleségem mégsem utazik el.

A szerető értesíti a gyerekeket az iskolában:
- Az elintézendő dolog közben megoldódott, így a tanítás mégsem marad el.

Gyerek szól a nagypapának:
- Mégis lesz suli, nem tudunk most menni kirándulni.

Igazgató a titkárnőnek:
- Az unokám lemondta a kirándulást. Kérlek folytasd a megfelelő előkészületeket a kongresszussal kapcsolatban...

:777:


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

üdv midnenkinek  (1, már csak 19 van hátra)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

remélem nincs időkorlátja a postolásnak (már csak 18...)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

hurá! nincs xD (most már csak 17)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

tévedtem.... mégis van (16...)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

nem véletlen hívnak villámkezűnek - is. (15)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

hihetetlen, mit meg nem tesz az ember azért, hogy valahová tartozzon ^^ (14)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

na még egy kicsit... (13)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

úgy sem olvassa senki ezeket a topicokat, majdnem mind1 mit ír az ember (12)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

az utókor számára feledhetetlen szavak ezek xD (11)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

már csak tíz...


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

megkezdődött a visszaszámlálás...  (9)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

na mégegyszer... (8)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

akkor most jöjjön a bűvös hetedik


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

már csak hat...........


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

mondom már csak 5, azaz öt van hátra !


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

triplára húzzunk még egyet xD


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

közben valaki a szomszéd gyerekét elhallgattathatná a furulyájával együtt... (3)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

nektek sem kell már sokáig nézegetnetek a postjaimat... (2)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

előbb halok ki, minthogy a 20at befejezzem -.- (1)


----------



## hdod (2011 Június 4)

yessssssssssssssss (it's the final countdown), BUMMMMM


----------



## Sunny_Days (2011 Június 4)

Budapesten gyönyörű idő van, kár, hogy dolgoznom kellene...


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (*Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika*)


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

"Aki mindenre egyedül jön rá, annak biztos nincs igaza."


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

"A legnemesebb tett a világon az, amit nem tesznek meg csak azért nehogy fájdalmat okozzanak vele a másiknak."


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

*Ha három madár ül egy kerítésen, és kettő elhatározza, hogy elrepül, hány madár marad a kerítésen? A válasz: Három. A tanulság: Attól, hogy elhatározol valamit, még nem teszed meg. " 
*

*(Robert Toru Kiyosaki) *


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

*Azt nem tudom, hogy a harmadik világháborút milyen fegyverekkel fogják megvívni, de a negyediket biztos, hogy botokkal és kövekkel.*

* Albert Einstein *


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

*Ha fogalmad sincs, merre mész, minden út oda vezet.*

* Abraham Lincoln *


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

*Különös dolog a múlt. Egyfolytában az emberrel van.*

* George Orwell *


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

"Lásd a világot egy homokszemben, 
A mennyországot egy vadvirágban, 
Tartsd a végtelent két kezedben, 
Az örökkévalóságot egy órában." 

William Blake


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

"A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik." 

Muhammad Ali


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

Egy Indián bölcs asszony amikor a hegyekben utazgatott, egy folyóban talált egy különösen értékes követ. Másnap találkozott egy másik utazóval, aki éhes volt, így hát a bölcs Indián asszony kinyitotta a csomagját, és megosztotta ennivalóját a vándorral. Az éhes utas meglátta a drágakövet az Indián asszonynál, és kérte őt, hogy adja neki. A nő habozás nélkül neki adta a követ. A vándor örvendezve jószerencséjén továbbállt, hiszen tudta: a drágakő olyan értékes, hogy élete hátralévő részében nem kell többé szükséget szenvednie. Ám néhány nappal később a vándor visszatért az Indián asszonyhoz, és visszaadta neki a követ.
- Gondolkoztam…– szólalt meg- Jól tudom milyen értékes ez a kő, de visszaadom abban a reményben, hogy adhatsz nekem valamit, ami még értékesebb. Add nekem azt a valamit belőled, ami képessé tett arra, hogy nekem add a követ!


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

"Lehet, hogy elfelejtik, mit mondtál nekik, de soha nem fogják elfelejteni, hogyan érezték magukat a szavaidtól." 

C. W. Buehner


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

"Az élet az, ami megtörténik veled, miközben azzal vagy elfoglalva, hogy egyéb terveket szövögetsz." 



John Lennon


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

“Ha hajót akarsz építeni, ne hívj össze embereket, hogy tervezzenek, szervezzék meg a munkát, hozzanak szerszámokat, vágjanak fát, hanem keltsd fel bennük a vágyat a nagy, végtelen tenger iránt.” 

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

*És egyszerre úgy esett,*

Telin, forrón, hirtelen
Rád gondoltam s arra, hogy
Messze vagy, és jaj nekem.


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

És megriadt szemeim
Felpattantak: a hegyek
Csúcsain már pirosan
Búsultak a fellegek.


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

És egy furcsa vízió
Vad erővel elkapott.
Úgy éreztem: kezeid
Tartották ma a napot.


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

Azért volt oly különös,
Minden fénynél édesebb,
És én ezt csak most tudom,
Amikor már este lett.
*Tóth Árpád*


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

A lelki szeretet nem más, mint az érzéki szeretetnek egy magasabb minőségű, finomabb halmazállapota.



Müller Péter


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

Az egyedüllét még nem magány. Inkább a lélek diétája a társasélet nehéz lakomái közt.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Zsuzsica27 (2011 Június 4)

Megtalálni a belső békét? Megnéztem, nem volt ott.
Bob Geldof


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

Sziasztok !

Elkezdem a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

19


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

14


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

13


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

10


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

6


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

3


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

2


----------



## bant (2011 Június 4)

1 :d


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

egy roti


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

egy kaukázusifarkasölő


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

kettő keverék


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

délután kutya fürdetés


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

egy élettárs


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 4)

Nah gyerünk!


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

imádja a z ebeket


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

engem is


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

talán te is?


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

füvet is kéne nyírni


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

bár lehet hogy mégse


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

talán esni fog az eső


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

unatkozni nem fogok


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

itt írkálok


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

még hét és meglesz a húsz


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

már csak hat


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

elszívok egy cigit


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

*nyár*

Hurrá, itt a nyár!


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

de minek


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

a jegeskávé szezonja..


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

Agnetha ÉLVEZD!!!!


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

nyaralás


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

Na meg a jeges söré


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

azt teszem..


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

aki szereti


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

és éljen a mangós limonádé!!


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

meg van


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

a tengerpart..


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 4)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

a hűs habok..


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

szellő..


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

napsütés..


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

vakációóó


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

semmittevés


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

lustálkodás


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

buli


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

haverok


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

fanta


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

gyros


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

csúnya görögök


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

de azért kedvesek..


----------



## Agnetha (2011 Június 4)

I love them


----------



## kivancsi fancsi (2011 Június 4)

Ez a tizehatodik


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

Jó ez a fórum!


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

Van még 19!


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

Sok érdekes téma van


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

abc


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

Qwery


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

Érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

Lassan fogy ...


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

január


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

február


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

március


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

április


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

május


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

június


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

július


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

augusztus


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

szeptember


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

október


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

november


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

december


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

hétfő


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

kedd


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

szerda


----------



## Sterosz (2011 Június 4)

próba


----------



## Sterosz (2011 Június 4)

még egy


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 5)

valakinek elado hangtechnika Szlovakia es Magyarorszag teruleten?


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 5)

1990


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 5)

1991


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 5)

1993


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 5)

1994


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 5)

1995


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

*1*

1111


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

0000


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

11112


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

1112233


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

fhjjgj


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

12345


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

gddgdghd


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

ffhfhfhfhf


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

hfhhfghfgghf


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

hfhfhfh


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

ghjzjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

ghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

ghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

mmmmmmmmmmmmjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

bbbbbbbbbbcccccccccccccc


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggggggggggggg


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjggggggggghhhhhhhhhg


----------



## raffinalt (2011 Június 5)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

ez az egész egy nagyon jó ötlet, volt. És főképpen azért, mert az embereknek mindig minden rögtön kell és eközben elfelejtünk várakozni....


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

Mi is a türelem? mennyire veszük komolyan? mennyire éljük meg?


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

És most megkezdetm én is a küzdés, és a türelem gyakorlását, de értelmeset is kéne irni, vagy nem???


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

De nincs panasz csak peregő homok fut alattad...


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

És úgyis fut az idő


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

És akkor ime egy saját gondolat : " Mindig is akartam egy stuccot, de csak egy játékmadarat kaptam...." cicanaci


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

Jó sok színes toll hever elöttem.


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

Őszintén? nem volt időm még sokat böngészni az oldalon, csak tudatosan kerestem, és remélem tudok majd belőőle tanulni....


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

Van aki ezeket végignézi?


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

Kint süt a nap én mégis egy elektromos doboz elött ülök...valamit elrontottam...


----------



## cicanaci (2011 Június 5)

na még 10 haszontalan üzenet kell...


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

Akkor kezdjük...


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

3.


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

4.


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

..ez így hosszú lesz...


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

nagyon...


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

20 mp-es szabály?


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

Erre rá fog menni a fél napom


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

...és ezek


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

után


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

még


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

48


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

óra


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

várakozás?


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

Ja


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

és


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

hátra


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

van


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

Ja, nem is.


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

Ez az utolsó!


----------



## zsuzsiga (2011 Június 5)

hallo


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

sziasztok


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

már


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

csak


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

egy


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

pár


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

száz


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

hozzászólás


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

van


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

hátra


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

jaj


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

még


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

kell


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

néhány


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

kis


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

szöveg


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

ide


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

az


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

biztos


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

köszi


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

1


----------



## vajasniki (2011 Június 5)

kellett, kész vok


----------



## kazo4422 (2011 Június 5)

-Ritka női név. 4 betű:
-Béla


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

keresztszemes levelezésben benne vagyok.


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

konkrétan keresztszemes sárkány mintát keresek, amit 1 gyerek is meg tud csináln i.


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

d,e,f


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

mi ez az üzenet offolás?


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

ezen ilyen nincs?


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

nagyon macerás ide bekerülni!


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

már februárban elkezdtem a regisztrálást, most meg itt a nyár


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

remélem itt sikerül összehozni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

két nap ide-vagy oda már mindegy


----------



## Judi77 (2011 Június 6)

ha most se jön össze, feladom!!


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

nem kell feladni semmit


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

mert az nem helyes


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

most mit írjak


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

abc


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

Köszönöm a tanácsot!


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

nagyon szeretném látni már a rejtett linkeket, ezért már csak 19 hozzászólásom kell.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

Már csak 18 és nagy örömmel várom már a 0át.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

17, nem tudom, ti hogy vagytok az ázsiai filmekkel, de én A palota ékköve-től kezdve beleszerelmesedtem.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

16, ezt csak fokozta a Silla sorozata.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

közben olvasok


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

15, kedvencem az utóbbi szerepostása lett.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

te is gyűjtesz???


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

14, össze sem hasonlítható a nyugati és európai felállással.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

13, az érzelmek kinyilvánítása a mimika terén a legfelsőbb szinteket üti meg.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

12, ezért is ragadott meg. Félreértés ne essék, ez itt nem kampányolás.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

11, csak egy teljesen más világ, melynem hatását szeretném megosztani veletek.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

10, magyar szinkronnal nam annyira magával ragadó, mint eredeti hanggal nézni.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

hó


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

9, vannak köztük is gyengébb változatok, de Lee Yo Won, Kim Nam Gil, Um Tae Wong ...és még sokan mások, filmjei magukért beszélnek.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

8, a díjátadásokról már nem is beszélve.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

7, az öltözési stílusuk és viselkedésük jóval visszafogottabb, de mégis sokkal többet árul el, mint pl az Oscar-díjátadáson látható felvonulás.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

6, valamit nagyon tudnak, amit szerintem már kiskoruktól kezdve tanulnak, és egytől egyig.


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

5, ha választhatnék, hol élem újra életem, Dél-Kóreát választanám.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 6)

hideg


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

4, a nyelv, kultúra, életfelfogás, ez mind a személyiségünk alapvető meghatározója, amit sok embernél a környezetemben elferdítve tapasztalok.


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

abc


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

3, tisztelet a kivételnek, ne haragudjatok, nem szeretnék senkit sem megbántani, de ebben a rohanó világban ezek az igazi értékek valahol a "béka segge" alatt találhatóak.


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

1


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

4


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

3


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

2, azért is szeretem főleg a kóreai filmeket, mert valahogy emlékeztetnek az elveszettnek hitt fontos dolgokra.


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

6


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

asc


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

777


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

8


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

9


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

10


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

11


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

1, már csak ez van hátra, és nagyon örülök, hogy értelmes szavakra költhettem.


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

12


----------



## terikeszofi (2011 Június 6)

Köszönöm.


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

13


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

16


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

17


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

19


----------



## SzalontayJ (2011 Június 6)

20


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

béka


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

gólya


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

oroszlán


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

macska


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

alszik


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

eszik


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

osztály


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

vár


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

álom


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

béla


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

jani


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

kati


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

eti


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

évi


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

mucu


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

kiri


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

na


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

még


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

kettő


----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

és kész!


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

Köszi a jótanácsot!

Kati


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

mari


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

három


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

tina


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

kék


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

pici


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

alakul


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

még egypár


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

ribizli


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

áfonya


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

eper


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

piros


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

puha


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

finom


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

abc


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

rágó


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

alap


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

kalap


----------



## kati117 (2011 Június 6)

ezaz


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

kavics


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

baba


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

szomorú


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

süt a nap


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

lassan megy


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

nevetés


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

kisfiam


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

labda


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

kicsi kocsi


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

brumm brumm


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

mackó


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

nótás medve


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

kiskacsa


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

alma


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

eper


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

telefon


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

pohár


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

madár


----------



## zsuzsi22 (2011 Június 6)

végre!


----------



## ideske3 (2011 Június 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


----------



## ideske3 (2011 Június 6)

nagyon jo


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

1.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

2.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

3.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

4.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

5.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

6.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

8.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

abc


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még 12


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még11


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még10


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még 9


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még 8


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

7


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 6)

def


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még 6


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még5


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még4


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még3


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

még2


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

és 1


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

0


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 6)

Udvozlok minden kedves Canadahun tagot es koszonom hogy immar en is az lehetek


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 6)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 6)

annyira nem sietek, de azert jo a mielobbi teljeserteku tagsag


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 6)

kisse nehezen megy a semmitmondo uzenet


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 6)

a fentit nem tudom hogy hoztam ossze


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 6)

most szetnezek, majd meg jelentkezem


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

*1*

1


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

2


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

3


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

4


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

5


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

6


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

7


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

8


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

9


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

10


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

111


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

12


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

13


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

16


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

17


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

19


----------



## point22 (2011 Június 6)

20


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

1


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

2


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

3


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

4


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

5


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

6


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

7


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

8


----------



## rozsabagoly (2011 Június 6)

1


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

9


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

10


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

*helytörténet*

Szűkebb lakóhelyem helytörténetét kutatom, több szálon. Beszélgetek az öregekkel, elmeséltetem az életük történeteit, vicces és szomorú pillanataikat élvezem a bölcsességüket és humorukat.


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

11


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

*gyűjtögetés*

Hallottam boszorkányokról, kopogó szellemekről, eltűnt várakról


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

meséltek a régi iskolákról, úttalan utakról


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Felidéződnek az utolsó földbirtokosok alakjai


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

12


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Az itt maradottak hányattatásai az meg új politikai rendszerváltások alatt


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

13


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Elmúlóban az elvégzett munka öröme, helyette talmi csillogást kínál a ránk özönlő megtévesztő álvilág


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

16


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

17


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Vigyázat! A rengeteg munkanélküli még megtalálja véletlenül élete igaz értelmét!


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

A láthatatlan teremtő erő intenzív módosításokat hajt vége a fejekben és a lelkekben


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Kiáradás


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Hála és köszönet a Fekete István életmű hozzáférhetőségéért 
A MEK Weöres Sándorral együtt eltávolította a könyvtárából.


----------



## rozsabagoly (2011 Június 6)

2


----------



## rozsabagoly (2011 Június 6)

3


----------



## rozsabagoly (2011 Június 6)

4


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Élő történelem a szívünkbe rejtve


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

A közösség egymásra ismerése


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Te is én vagyok


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Teljesség - Agapé


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

A Kapos folyó éjszakai lehellete


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Élvezzük a váratlan változásokat, sodródást, hagyjuk megtörténni a csodákat


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Egyedül a csoda örök (Szepes Mária)


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Levetkőzött szokások


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Napfényfürdő


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Jó időben jó helyen, hiszen rendelve van


----------



## gravica (2011 Június 6)

Időzített találkozások az égi rend szerint


----------



## rozsabagoly (2011 Június 6)

Szia Gravica, én is a 20-at gyűjtöm...


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

19


----------



## Mirjam27 (2011 Június 6)

20 köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

6


----------



## lonavirag (2011 Június 7)

def


----------



## lonavirag (2011 Június 7)

7


----------



## lonavirag (2011 Június 7)

Remélem nekem is hamarosan lesz lehetőségem!


----------



## lonavirag (2011 Június 7)

20.


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

egy


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

kettő


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

három


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

négy


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

öt


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

hat


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

hét


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

nyolc


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

kilenc


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tíz


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenegy


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenhárom


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizennégy


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenöt


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenhat


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenhét


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizennyolc


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

húsz


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

huszonegy


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

Helloka mindenkinek!

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Június 7)

Sziasztok kellemes délutánt


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

nagyon szeretem az állatokat!


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

még csak 5-nél tartok


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

kellemes délutánt, szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

ez már a 8. lesz


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

A


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

b


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

szeretni és szeretve lenni a legjobb dolog a világon


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

c


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

r


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

9


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

l


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

5


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

nem is 9, hanem már 11


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

6


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

haladok


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

7


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

8


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

9


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

12


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

10


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

nem tudok számolni


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

11


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

de ígérem, egyszer megtanulok


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

:d


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

ninya, Te is alakulsz


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

tizenhárom


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 7)

első


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

simán leelőztél DD


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

várom hogy elérjem a 20-at


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

húzzunk bele, mindjárt meglesz


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

ééééés elértem )


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 7)

második


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

grat ninya, neked megvan a 20


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

de nekem is mindjárt )


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

ez már a 21. ))


----------



## ninya (2011 Június 7)

gratula


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

még egyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget, minden itteni felhasználónak nagyon sok kellemes itt töltött percet, jó egészséget kívánok!


----------



## AllJordan (2011 Június 7)

köszi ninya


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

légysziiiii.....szeretném elérni a 20-at


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 7)

második


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Alakulok


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

20=2*10


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

türelem, rózsát terem.....


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

esik az esőőőő.....süt a nap...


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

abraka dabra :-D


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

haladok


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Mostantól tini


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

1+1= 2


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

2+2=4


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

3+3=6


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

4+4=8


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

5+5=10


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

6+6=12


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

11+11=22


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

12+12=24


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

13+13=26


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

14+14=28


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

15+15=30


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

16+16=32


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

17+17= 34


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

18+18=36


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

19+19=38


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

üdvözlök minenkit, várom a segitséget az állandó tagsághoz


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

5 az 5


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

De 2-szer kettő néha 5


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Jók a matek feladatok


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Hányadikos vagy ?


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Tudod-e hogy egy kecske hogy mehet egyszerre háromfelé ?


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Van-e küllönbség a nyagypák apja és az apák nagyapja között ?


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

?
Melyik a kedvenc Edda slágered ?


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Balázs Feco számai milyenek ?


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Darvas Iván a kedvenc szinészem


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Már csak három hiányzik ?


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Lassan esteledik a faluban, haza kéne menni


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Talán igy kell a 20-at begyűjteni ? Ha nem, abbahagyom, elég bonyolult.


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

Nem vagyok egy profi ezen a területen, elnézést


----------



## Ercsa24 (2011 Június 7)

én is azon vagyok, hogy meg legyen a 20, de hogy most hogy....


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

Grace klinika


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

vicces egy sorozat!


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

hoppáka....


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

fura kicsit ez a pm...persze tudom mit jelent, de nem vagyok hozzászokva


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

1 kutyus


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

2 kutyus
és a gazdik...


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## kaktus (2011 Június 8)

20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 8)

egyetértek. tényleg vicces egy sorozat.


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 8)

Matek óra folytatódik


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 8)

4


----------



## lien (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

abc


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

szép az idő


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

üdv


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

10


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

9


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

8


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

7


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

6


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

4


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

még1


----------



## kenkenke (2011 Június 8)

megvan a 20!!!


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

*cim*

hat sokat segittettel de otletem hogy mit irjak meg az nincs


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

*cim*

22


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

*cim*

tanulok zenelni :d


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

elég jól megy kottákra lenne szükségem


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

a tesom is zenél


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Június 8)

ákos (((<3)))


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Boglárka


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

szerda


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

nyár van


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Június 8)

minden nap


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Éva


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Blanci


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Edina


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Nora


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Sarolta


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

Kati


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

csütörtök


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

péntek


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

szombat


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

vasárnap


----------



## szilveszter88 (2011 Június 8)

megvan a 20!!!
gondolom


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

A


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

B


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

C


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

D


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

E


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

F


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

G


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

H


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

I


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

J


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

K


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

L


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

M


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

N


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

O


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

P


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

*koszonet*

koszonom a segitseget kiss


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

A


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

B


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

C


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

Q


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

D


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

E


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

F


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

G


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

H


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

I


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

J


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

K


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

L


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

M


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

N


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

O


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

R


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

S


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

P


----------



## luledjelli (2011 Június 9)

kéSZ


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

Q


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

R


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

S


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

T


----------



## stefy2554 (2011 Június 9)

U


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

Ez tetszik!


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

20 :-d


----------



## bigyo5 (2011 Június 9)

Utolsó.


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

kipróbálom ezt én is


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

van pár cucc amit letöltenék


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

érdekesnek találom őket


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

még sok


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

1tag


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

2tag miért nem küldi el


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

7njnjnd


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

8 itt egy polc


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

9 kis ferenc


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

10tiszta víz


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

11 nem tudom,hogy mit írjak


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

12 de sok van még vissza


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

13 de nem szeretem ezt a számot


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

14 egyre közelebb a célhoz


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

15 már csak 5 és kész is vagyok


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

16,17,18,19,20....egyre és egyre közelebb


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

17 nck.ascnkl-sajcklscnx


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

18blalllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

19 az áhított cél egy lépésre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoeby (2011 Június 9)

20 késsssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Ducilany (2011 Június 9)

Akkor kezdjem?


----------



## Ducilany (2011 Június 9)

Jó lenne már ide tartozni!


----------



## Ducilany (2011 Június 9)

Milyen soká fog letelni a 48 óra....


----------



## Ducilany (2011 Június 9)

Lassan, de biztosan...


----------



## Ducilany (2011 Június 9)

Jó időt szeretnék!!!!!


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

azt én is. helyette most is esik az eső.


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

20 ,végre szedhetek


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

Miért nem enged letölteni?Már megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 2napos regisztráció is?


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Örülök,hogy végre hozzá tudok szólni.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Ezért,külön köszönet pato17-nek,és nem utolsó sorban atapatá-nak.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Ez most már a negyedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Még tizenhat kell.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Már annyi sem kell.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Gyűlik,szép,lassan.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Ugye,hogy gyűlik.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Én jól vagyok.És ti?


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Mit gondoltok,mennyi az esélye annak,hogy egy ló benéz az ablakon?


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Szerintem,50-50%.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Mert ,vagy benéz.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Vagy nem.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Ez csak úgy eszembe jutott.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Ezzel is nőtt a hozzá szólásiam száma.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Hát nem?


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

De.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Most jön a 18.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

Igen, jól számoltam.


----------



## windike (2011 Június 9)

És akkor itt a 20.


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

Köszönöm az ötletet!


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## Puma71 (2011 Június 9)

20 ez talán a vége


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

1


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

három


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

*hozzászólás I.*

Két perc, és indul a gép...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...de én nem leszek már rajta...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...de nem is akarom hogy ott legyek...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...mivel azok az emberek is ott vannak...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...akiket én nem kedvelek...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...sőt egyenesen gyűlölök és megvetek...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...ők a szürke emberek...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...azok akik mindennapjukat úgy élik le...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...hogy elfelejtenek közben élni...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...és ezáltal egy olyan gépezetbe kerülnek...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...amelyben ők csupán bábok lesznek...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...s egyként bólogatnak és teljesítik gondolkodás nélkül a parancsokat...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...amit mások mondanak nekik...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...de mi lenne ha egyszer mindenki öntudatra ébredne...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...vajon akkor képesek lennénk egy boldog társadalomban élni...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...nem túl valószínű...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...mivel mindig is lesznek elnyomók és elnyomottak...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...de az ember igazából...


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...csak álmában lehet szabad...


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## ranger000 (2011 Június 9)

...így volt ez rég, s örökre így marad.


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

számokat írok húsz ig


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

18 nál tartok


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

19 az majdnem húsz


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

és ez már pont 20


----------



## zalu (2011 Június 9)

na túlteljesitem a tervet 21


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Üdvözlet Mezőtúrról!


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Nagy segítség ez a lehetőség!


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Még egy kicsit nehezen megy a fórumozás.


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Hát még a feltöltés!


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Remélem azért gyorsan belejövök!


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Már régen szerettem volna tag lenni.


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Nagyon sok téma van, ami érdekel.


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Már csak 10 hozzászólás van hátra...


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Kettő – csipkebokor vessző,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

első hozzászólásom


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza!


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

második hozzászóláso


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

negyedik hozzászólá


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

ötödik hozzászól


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

hatodik hozzászó


----------



## Rigó76 (2011 Június 9)

Már csak a 48 óra leteltét kell megvárnom! Sziasztok!


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

hetedik hozzász


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

nyolcadik hozzás


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

kilencedik hozzá


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizedik hozz


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenegyedik hoz


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenkettedik ho


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenharmadik h


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizennegyedik


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenötödi


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenhatod


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenhete


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizennyolc


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

*Óóje*

1


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

tizenkilen


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## rekavik (2011 Június 9)

húsz+negyvennyolc


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

100


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## Tompi001 (2011 Június 9)

20


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

Jo naon msá nemtok mi tirni


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

1


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

3[


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

555555555555


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

1


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Június 9)

_101_​


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## pleom (2011 Június 9)

20


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

1


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

1


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

2


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

3


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

4


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

5


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

6


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

7


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

8


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

9


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

10


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

11


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

12


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

13


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

14


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

15


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

16


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

17


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

18


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

19


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

20


----------



## sejtbiologia (2011 Június 10)

Nagyon-nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

5


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

6


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

7


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

8


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

9


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

10


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

11


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

12


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

13


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

14


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

15


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

16


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

17


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

18


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

19


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 10)

20 Juppi:]


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 10)

15


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 10)

16


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 10)

17


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 10)

18


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 10)

19


----------



## barthazor (2011 Június 10)

20


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

g


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

j


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

a


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

k


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

q


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

w


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

zs


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

ty


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

nmk


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

ha


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

ghg


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

igen


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

ghj


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

hjhjh


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

fu


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

jaj


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

ghgkj


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

kol


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

jaj


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

kakuk


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

huh


----------



## Dugonics (2011 Június 10)

gagsdga


----------



## Pyenix (2011 Június 10)

He,he ezek jók.


----------



## Pyenix (2011 Június 10)

Hm. ezek nagyon jók.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Köszönöm a segítséget ! Bár időközben azt hiszem összegyűlt már néhány hsz-em.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Most vettem észre, hogy rövidítettem. remélem az nem tilos.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Azért jó, hogy van ilyen topik. Mármint "csak" arra való, hogy összegyűjthessük a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Milyen sokan fórumoznak már itt.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Gondolom kezdetben tényleg kanadai magyarok voltak, aztán lettek tagok mindenhonnan.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Gondolom szerte a világ minden tájáról fórumoznak itt.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Nem írtam még, hogy szeretem a jó filmeket.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Meg a jó könyveket is szeretem. Persze szubjektív, hogy mi a jó.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Ja, meg szeretem a jó színházi előadásokat is. Kedvencem a Katona József színház.


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Még annyit, hogy amiket fentebb írtam, tényleg megfelelnek a valóságnak.


----------



## mand (2011 Június 10)

1


----------



## mand (2011 Június 10)

2


----------



## mand (2011 Június 10)

3


----------



## mand (2011 Június 10)

gh


----------



## mand (2011 Június 10)

asdf


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

igen


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

aaa


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

9


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

8


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

7


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

2


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

1


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

a


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

b


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

c


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

d


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

e


----------



## niko11 (2011 Június 11)

f


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

Sziasztok
Én most léptem be, nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

abcd efgb


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

Drága kicsi Napsugár!


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ndk lslls pepep pddl


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ldldl lslslls lellle


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

eoeo odododo oldldloe


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

d ldll leoeo ldlld


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ro ooro lfl loro ogkkgk


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

pepep odo oeoo ldll eififi


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

oeoe didi kkvkvk dp pfppf


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ldldk kfk iririi


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ö4öoo oor giggjffk kmvmvmrr


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ö4ror ggopkmv ookfkp p


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ppdo dkdkie kkdkdk


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

üü pdpdo jvmm o9di eök mdlm


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

doo lldoik kfo rl lel


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

epep oo kfk kfi ij jjgj jg


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ppeo oo ikfkkirj igik lflo


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

pspdo lpdpsooe lésldo ifik k


----------



## Kerstyn0414 (2011 Június 11)

ddo fi kkrk odoodl ,,,v,


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

szeretem a cicámat


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

ddgghbv


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

123fvd


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

vfdcn


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

szia


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

136rfv


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

djn28f


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

sziasztok


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

nem kell


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

helló


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

qws345


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

gbnmz


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

hzf3


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

hnfcv


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

lehet


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

nem lehet


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

igen


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

2ef7uh


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

ju86tf


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 11)

zhnrfdw


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*egy*

egy


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*2*

kettő


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*3*

három


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*4*

négy


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*5*

öt


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*6*

hat


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*7.*

hetedik


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*8*

nyolc


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*9*

kilenc


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*10*

tíz


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*11*

tizenegy


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*12*

tizenkettő


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*13*

tizenhárom


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*14*

tizennégy


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*15*

tizenöt


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*16*

tizenhat


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*17*

tizenhét


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*18*

tizennyolc


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*19*

tizenkilenc


----------



## hebike (2011 Június 11)

*20.*

huszadik


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

egy


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

kettő


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

három


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

négy


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

öt


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

hat


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

hét


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

nyolc


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

kilenc


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tiz


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenegy


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenkettő


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenhárom


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizennégy


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenöt


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenhat


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenhét


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizennyolc


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## mosyzoli (2011 Június 11)

huszadik


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Pistike osztályfőnöke beírja az ellenőrzőjébe:
"A gyerek büdös! Fürdetni!"
Pistike apukája visszaírja:
"Ne szagolgassa! Tanítsa!"


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Én mindig is jó szándékú gyerek voltam, csak mire a szándékom végére értem, rossz lett. (Bendegúz - Indul a bakterház)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

A hisztéria veszedelmes betegség – csak a nők kaphatják meg, és csak a férfiak halnak bele. (Karinthy Frigyes)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

A Mikulásnak teljesen igaza van, hogy évente csak egyszer megy az emberek közé. (Victor Borge)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

A számítógépes játékok nincsenek hatással a srácokra. Ha gyerekkorban hatott volna ránk a PacMan, akkor ma sötét termekben rohangálnánk tablettákat rágcsálva, miközben repetitív elektronikus zene szól.


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Az időnek egyetlen oka van: minden nem történhet egyszerre." (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

A bajjal az a probléma, hogy kezdetben csak egy jó mókának indul. (Graffiti)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel. (Bertrand Russel)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

"Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy mink van, az sosem lesz elég." (Dan Millman)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Még nem dőlt el a kérdés, vajon az őrültség nem a legmagasabb rendű intelligencia-e. (Edgar Allan Poe)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Nincsen a földön semmi jó, amelynek forrásánál ne találnánk valami ocsmányságot. (Csehov)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

A Mikulás azért olyan vidám, mert tudja, hol laknak a rossz kislányok. (George Carlin)


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Nincs, ami olyan szentül megpecsételhetne barátságokat, mint egy közös hányás.
Sylvia Plath


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Ha egy pasast fel tudtak küldeni a Holdra, miért nem küldték fel valamennyit?
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Nem szabad emlékezned arra, amit adtál. De sosem szabad elfelejtened, amit kaptál.


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Két év elég ahhoz, hogy megtanulj beszélni, de egy egész élet kell, hogy megtanulj hallgatni.


----------



## Bety04 (2011 Június 11)

Ne feledd, hogy a jaguár is érző lény. Messziről megérzi a szagodat.


----------



## iko0121 (2011 Június 11)

Micsoda bölcseletek


----------



## iko0121 (2011 Június 11)

*Saját szerzemény*

A szerelem olyan, mint a buszozás. Felszállsz és mész vele. Aztán jön az átszállás. Mikor beér a buszod és leszállsz marad fél perced, hogy elérd a csatlakozást. Ha futsz, még eléred, de a büszkeséged nem enged futni és a busz elmegy. Te pedig várod a következő buszt. Vagy feladod az elveidet és nem érdekel más, csak hogy elérd a buszt.


----------



## iko0121 (2011 Június 11)

*buszozás*

egyébként ennek valóban sok köze van a buszozáshoz
reggelente ugyanis ugyanilyen a helyzet
beérünk a végállomásra és rohanunk helyi járatoshoz


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

20sokadik


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

-Hogy hívják a vallásos szuperhőst?
-???
-Hitman.


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

Hogy hívják a partra vetett halat?
Partfish!


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

-Miért rúgták ki a tűzszerészt az állásából?
-???
-Mert kihúzta a gyufát a főnöknél.


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

-Hogy nevezzük azt, amikor egy kerti padra légypapírt tekerünk?
-???
-Légyölő falóca


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, milyen okos tyúkom van. Mindig olyan tojásokat tojik, melyek pont illenek a tojástartómba!


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

Pista bácsi áll a vasúti hídon. Lábánál fogva lefelé lógatja feleségét. Amikor elmegy alattuk egy tehervonat, Pista Bácsi megszólal:
- Most vigyázz asszony, mert teherbe ejtelek!


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

-Hogyan ölöd meg az Illuzionistát?
-Illuzió rombolóval!


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

Két politikus beszélget:
- Hogy vagy? - hazudja az egyik...


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

-Mi az esélye hogy egy T-rex benéz az ablakodon?
-Ötven-ötven százalék, vagy benéz, vagy nem.


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

Mi a hajlékony ellentéte?
Hajléktalan!


----------



## anddroid8205 (2011 Június 12)

-Hogyan nősül meg a sebész?
-???
-Beköti a lány fejét.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

- Miért rövidek a szőke nős viccek?
- Azért, hogy ők is meg tudják jegyezni...


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

Mit tesz a ló a teájába?
- Lócitromot.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

- Apu! Azt mondják az iskolában, hogy mi maffiózó család vagyunk.
- Na majd bemegyek, és elintézem a dolgot.
- Jó, jó, de úgy csináld, hogy balesetnek tűnjön!


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

- Pistike, mondj három állatot!
- Lovacska, kutyuska, cicuska.
- Jól van, de kicsinyítő képző, azaz "-ka" nélkül mondj hármat!
- Puly..., ró..., szar...


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

- Mi az? Két ügyvéd zuhan le egy Trabanttal a szakadékba?
- ???
- Pazarlás! A trabant négy személyes!


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

Hogy hal meg a teniszező?
- ???
- Megáll benne az ütő.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

Miért nem vesz a skót hűtőszekrényt?
- Mert nem hiszi el, hogy elalszik a lámpa, ha becsukja az ajtaját.


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

Miért táncolnak a skótok a lakodalomban mezítláb?
- ???
- Hogy hallják a szomszéd faluból a zenét!


----------



## Golomem (2011 Június 12)

Hír egy skót napilapban:
"Tegnap délelőtt a pályaudvar előtt összeütközött két taxi. Az utasok közül 17-en megsérültek."


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

*Most jöttem*

Most jöttem, ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Látom, jó itt vicceket is olvasni. Én is küldök hasonlót:
"A hippi olyan ember, akinek olyan hosszú haja van, mint Tarzannak, olyan a járása, mint Jane-nek és olyan a szaga, mint Csitának."


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Hogy találod meg a nagy Ö-t?
- Shift+ö.


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Amit soha nem tudnál az amerikai filmek nélkül?!
"Ha üldöznek egy városban, bármikor találhatsz egy utcai felvonulást, amiben elvegyülhetsz."


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

"Ha házasságot kötsz, ne csodálkozz, hogy csomó van rajta!"


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

"Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést."


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Mi az, ami a nőnek havonta megjön és 5 napig tart?
A fizetése...


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Aki tud és tudja, hogy tud, az veszélyes, attól óvakodjatok! 
Aki nem tud és tudja, hogy nem tud, az okos, azt tanítsátok! 
Aki tud és nem tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok! 
Aki nem tud és nem tudja, hogy nem tud, az hülye, azt hagyjátok!


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Az angolul (is) tudóknak:

Anyone noticed that "studying" is like "student" and "dying" put together?


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

...és:

Boy : You are ABCDEFGHIJK..
Girl: What does that mean ? 
Boy : Attractive, Brilliant, Cute, Darling, Elegant, Funny, Gorgeous, Hot!
Girl: Awwwww ..! What does IJK mean?
Boy : I'm Just Kidding!


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Megint magyarul:

"Bátorság az, amikor egy férfi részegen, éjjel 4-kor hazamegy, megpillantja a 
kezében seprűt tartó, tomboló feleséget, és azt kérdezi: – Takarítasz, vagy 
repülsz valahova?"


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Napi Woody Allen idézet:

Egy lány felhívott: „Gyere át, nincs itthon senki.” Átmentem. Tényleg nem volt otthon senki.


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Kis sorozat következik:

Az általános iskolai jegyek az értéke teljesen megváltozik, amikor középiskolába kerülünk, az egyetemről nem is beszélve:


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Általános iskola:

5=kurvajó ,
4=jó ,
3=kapja be a tanár :|,
2=anyám kiüt 
1=haza se megyek


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Középiskola:

5=sírok az örömtől :'DD,
4=ennél boldogabb még nem voltam ,
3=istenem, végre egy jó hír a sok rossz mellé *-*,
2=egyszerűen profi vagyok ...(H),
1=leszarom már


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Egyetem:

5=olyan nincs, mert az nem létezik,
4=valahol Mordor és Hobbitfalva között,
3=aztadekurvajóvagyok, igaz, csak 3 hetet tanultam alvás és evés nélkül,
2=legjobb jegy a világon,
1=Ez az! Nem tiltottak le. Igyunk egy sört


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

Még egy sorozat:


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

4 évesen: Anya mindent tud. 
8 évesen: Anya sok mindent tud. 
12 évesen: Anya nem is igazán tud mindent.


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

14 évesen: Anya nem is tud semmit. 
16 évesen: Anya nem is létezik. 
18 évesen: Anya ódivatú.


----------



## cslaci64 (2011 Június 12)

22 évesen: Anya ért ehhez! 
35 évesen: Mielőtt döntenénk, kérdezzük meg anyát! 
55 évesen: Bárcsak...itt...lenne anya… 
75 évesen: Remélem, voltam olyan jó ember, mint ANYA.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Akkor folytassuk a viccekkel:
Hófehérke és a magasfeszültség 
- Mi lesz Hófehérkéből ha megfogja a magasfeszültségű áramvezetéket? 
- ??? 
- Hamupipőke.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

- Melyik a legszerencsétlenebb állat? 
- ??? 
- A borjú, mert az anyja egy tehén, az apja meg egy barom.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

- Mi lesz, ha keresztezzük a kecskét és a kacsát? 
- ??? 
- Mekkdonalds.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Ezt csak a mi nyelvünkkel lehet megcsinálni!...:

Találkozás:
Nyuszika és a róka találkoznak az erdőben. Nyuszika köszön:
- Szia vöröske!
- Te engem ne vöröskézz le!
- Miért, jobb lenne, ha lerókáználak.....!?!


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Trükk:
- Mondja Kovács bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud elaludni?
- Én? Elszámolok háromig, és már alszom is.
- Tényleg? Csak háromig?
- Háromig, de van úgy, hogy fél négyig is.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Kérdés:
- Miért nincs bástya a vonaton?
- Mert a vonat nem vár.....


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Úszásoktatás:
- Hogy tanítja a varázsló úszni a pókot?
- Hókusz, pók ússz!


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Tehén:
A tehén bonyolult állat. De én megfejtem.


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Kérdés:
- Miért nem gyűjt a darázs vasat?
- ???
- Mert azt a MÉH csinálja


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Előző munkahely:
A HR-es kérdezi az új titkárnőt:
- És mondja, az előző munkahelyén mennyi volt az évi fizetése?
- ??? Nálunk az előző munkahelyemen nem dolgozott egy Évi sem!


----------



## gus4k (2011 Június 12)

Nénike odamegy a sírásóhoz a temetőben.
- Megmondaná aranyoskám merre találom a 41es parcella 34-es sírt???
- Borzasztó alakok maguk! Elmászkálnak, aztán meg nem találnak vissza.


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

A


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

B


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

c


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

D


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

E


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Dz


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Dzs


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

É


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

F


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

G


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Gy


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Á


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Cs


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

H


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

I


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Í


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

J


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

K


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

L


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

Ly


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

M


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

nekem


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

stafforsir terierem van


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

ez tényleg egyszerű


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

én azért


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

irok


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

egy


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

pár


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

szót


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

jól


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

ismered


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

az


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

a


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

z


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

abc-ét


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

nekem


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

pedig


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

mindjárt


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

meg


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

van


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

20


----------



## toycsi (2011 Június 12)

üzim


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

abc


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

de jó neked


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

épp most találtam ezt az oldalt


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

...


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

na még 16


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

....


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

a


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

nagyon


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

b


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

jó


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

jó ez a kanadai nagydij


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

az


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

oldal


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

igazán élvezetes


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)




----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

mint ez a felesleges offolás


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

juj pont ezt írni egy kanadai oldalra


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

sorry


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

már csak 7


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

6


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

én még 14-re gyúrok


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

5


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

13


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

hajrá


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

szintén  már csak 4 kell Neked


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

3


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

2


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

kitartás, meglesz!!!


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

1


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

haladunk


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

gratula ))


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

nahh véééégre


----------



## dawycz (2011 Június 12)

thx ez a 6 már hamar elmegy ;-)


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

köszi, igyekszem


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

minél gyorsabban


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

teljesíteni


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

4


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

3


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

2


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

már csak 1


----------



## tniki82 (2011 Június 12)

megvaaaan


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

*egy buta kérdés*

Ez egy kicsit gagyin fog hangazni, de most hozzászólásnak számít az is, ha egyszerűen csak értékelem a hozzászólást?:$


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

nem hiszem el


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

ezazz már csak három


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

már csak kettő


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

Szép jó reggelt


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

abc


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

123


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

vgkhljlj-.m


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

Mit írjak?


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)




----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

Más is így csinálja?


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

:d


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)




----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

Jajjjj de bugyutának érzem magam.


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

1


----------



## bubi62 (2011 Június 13)

Megvaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

Akkor én is elkezdem


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

szép lassan visszaszámolok....


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

remélem megfelelő sorrendben


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

vagy inkább előre számoljak ?


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

olyan bizonytalan vagyok.....


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

vagy mégsem ?


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

Akkor számolok.... 20


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

Oh, elrontottam  Elég már kevesebb is....


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

...mennyi is kell még ?


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

talán tíztől számoljak vissza ?


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

kilenc


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

nyolc...


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

hét...


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

Éreztem, hogy elrontom, pedig annyira koncentráltam.


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

Akkor most 4 ??


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

Három


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

egy


----------



## gebtos (2011 Június 13)

traTRAtraTRAtra


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

1


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

6?


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

18


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

19


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

ééés meg van!!!


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

remélem lassan kész leszek


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

ez már a 2.


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még van egy pár


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

jó lesz ez


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

mindjárt meg van az 5


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

Szerbia


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

Vajdasag


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

Obecse


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

Meg 5 hianyzik


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

na meg 2


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

es vegre megvan a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

17 kell még


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

abcd


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

már nem sok


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

hajrá


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

kicsit kell még


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még mindig


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

ja már megvanxD


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

ezazzz


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még 9


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még egy párat gyorsan


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

7 és lépek


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még még még


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

jól állok má'


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

finish lassan


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

18 :d:d


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még 2 és goo


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## O_Sensei (2011 Június 13)

még 1 et rátolok


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 13)

Annak van jelentősége, hogy ma lett meg a 20 hozzászólásom, de már több mint két napjra regisztráltam?!?! 

most megint várnom kell 48 órát?
ugyanis még mindig nem tudom a fórum hsz-eket:roll::roll::roll: teljes mértékben megnyitni...:roll


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, és nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget ahhoz, hogy be tudjak regisztrálni magamat.


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

Hát akkor ez most a 19 hozzászólás  Majd csak vége lesz egyszer


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

*állandó tagság*

18


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

Sanyi


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

bacsi


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

jo


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

ember


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

de


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

ma


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

nem


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

tud


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

jót


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

tenni


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

17 idézeteket szabad vajon ide írni?


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

16 majd csak egyszer vége lesz


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

15 egy nagyon szép idézet ide illik... szerintem....

"Egyetlen jó barát, bensőséges szó, szeretetteli pillanat többet ér, mint bármiféle külsőséges siker." (Müller Péter)"


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

Jani


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

baratom


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

mindig


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

volt


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

es lesz


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

jollesz


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

azert is


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

a zene


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

megmarad


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

Sziasztok Mindenki!


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

janicska


----------



## freiberg (2011 Június 13)

mindig 53 marad


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

A boldogságot nem lehet ajándékba kapni


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

egyetlen titka


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

adni, mindig csak adni


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

jó szót


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

bátorítást


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

hitet


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

és sok-sok önzetlen


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

tiszta szeretetet!


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

Goethe


----------



## krumane (2011 Június 13)

nem tudom megnyitni


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

Hiszek benned


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

isteni kisded!


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

Kezecskédben a csillag ragyog.


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

kérlek


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

ma éjjel vígasztald meg


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

kinek a szíve...


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

fájva


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

sajog.


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

Ennyi volt.


----------



## 4ida (2011 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

9 ""A könyörület, igazságosság és szeretet, s a szegények jobban értenek hozzá, mint a gazdagok"


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

Minden egyes ember,


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

még a legnagyobb is,


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

parányi része az egésznek?


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

S minden rész az egészért lévén alkotva,


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

azért kell munkálnia is. (Kölcsey Ferenc)"


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

"Egyedül a legnagyobb erő sem tehet mindent,


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

mondhatnám, nem tehet sokat: egyesített erőknek pedig a lehetetlennek látszó is gyakran lehetséges.


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

Mit ér egy csepp víz?


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

De milliomonként egysült cseppek megdöbbentő erőt fejtenek ki." (Kölcsey Ferenc)"


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

Huu több is lett mint 20, de a végére értem.


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

én is azt tenném


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

segítene valaki?


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

ezeket fejből írod?


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

te milyen célból regisztráltál?


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

Szia! Hogy vagy?


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

kell, hogy legyen értelme annak, amit írok?


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

ez csak egy szabad asszociációs gyakorlat


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

ez csak azért van, hogy


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

programok ne tudjanak letölteni?


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

épp antropológiát tanulok


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

ahhoz kellene egy könyvet letöltenem


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

Frazer-től az Aranyágat


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

Jó, hogy ide nagyon sok könyv fel van töltve


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

imádok olvasni


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

veszek egy Kindle-t,


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

és egész nyáron a Margit szigeten fogok olvasni


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

persze, a nyomtatott könyvet nem lehet pótolni


----------



## Marila1 (2011 Június 13)

Szia Holpy! Szerintem nem kell, hogy értelme legyen. Nem sajnos nem vagyok annyira okos, hogy fejből tudjam ezeket az idézeteket. Viszont még fejlődőképes vagyok.... talán...


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

de abban az esetben,


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

ha az ember sokat utazik,


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

jól jön, hogy nem kell mindent magával cipelnie...


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

Most valamiért 2[FONT=&quot]0-ról visszaestem 8 hozzászólásra. Ez hogy lehet?
[/FONT]


----------



## holpy (2011 Június 13)

Mégsem. Hmmm, ez fura.


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

akkor én is elkezdem...


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

A szívnek muszáj követnie az álmot, különben nem lesz belőle ébredés. (Frank Herbert)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Megálmodhatunk bármit, a végén mégis magányosan ébredünk. (Ezel)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Minden, amiről azt hinnénk, lehetetlen, ott vár ránk valahol az úton, vár ránk és arra, hogy a mi segítségünkkel megvalósulhasson. (Ezel)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Ha elhagy valaki a szeretteid közül, lehet, hogy az arcát idővel elfelejted, de a hangja örökké veled marad. A hangja mindig ott lesz a fejedben. (Ezel)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

A legsötétebb időkben a reményt saját magadban kell keresned. Ehhez kell az igazi lelkierő. (Avatar)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

A jövő ijesztő, de nem mehetsz vissza csak azért a múltba, mert azt már ismered. (Így jártam anyátokkal)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

A barátság önkéntelen reflex. Egyszerűen csak van, nem lehet tenni ellene. (Így jártam anyátokkal)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

A szerelem csak időleges, de a tündérmese örök. (Született feleségek)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Jó vagyok, de nem egy angyal, követek el bűnt, de nem vagyok ördög. Csak egy kislány vagyok a nagyvilágban, aki próbál találni valakit, akit szerethet. (Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Aki reményben él, zene nélkül is táncol.


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Az ének szebbé teszi az életet az éneklők másokét is 

/ Kodály Zoltán/


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Azért fáj annyira a búcsúzás, hogy aztán örülhessünk a viszont látásnak.


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Ha valaki elment többé ne hívd vissza, 

A megsárgult emlék sem lesz többé tiszta. 

Ha valaki elment és képes volt elmenni, 

Nehezen akarva el kell feledni.


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Lehet hogy a kutya és a macska puszit adnak egymásnak, de nem lesznek jó barátok ettől.


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Mint cicának nincsenek nagy igényeim, csak annyi, kérlek szeress... de minden szőrszálamat külön is, ha lehet!


----------



## Gyigyke (2011 Június 13)

Végre 20


----------



## feketeéva (2011 Június 13)

remélem hamar meglesz a húsz


----------



## feketeéva (2011 Június 13)

böngésztem és egész jó beszélgetések is vannak


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Egyébként mire jó ez a 20 üzenet?


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Miért nem lehet simán csak tagnak lenni?


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Vagy ez a bot-ok ellen van?


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Meg egyébként a 20 üzenetnek és a 2 nap nak együtt kell teljesülnie?


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Vagy elég csak az egyiknek


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Azt hittem az elöbb, hogy eltünt az összes hozzászólás, mert egy ideig nem töltött be semmit, csak a fórum alapjait


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Egyébként ki miért jött ide?


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Mert nekem egy könyvre lenne szükségem, sehol se lehet beszerezni


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Egyébként jól elbeszélgetek magamban


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Na nembaj már megszoktam


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

akkor 11


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Na valahogy elkeveredtem erről az oldalról


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

és nagyon nehéz volt ide visszatalálni


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Na lassan megvan a 20 komment


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Már csak 5 kell


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Különben mi ez az üzenet átírányítás?


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Elöbb is emiatt keveredtem el az oldalról, mert behalt és nem működött semmi


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

Na már csak kettő kell.


----------



## Rag0n (2011 Június 13)

És meg van a 20. is


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Június 14)

kip-kop


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Június 14)

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Június 14)

Megszólal a medve


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Június 14)

Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, beverem a vörös pofáját!


----------



## baba881 (2011 Június 14)

Sziasztok! Szeretem a romantikus könyveket, aki tud nekem segiteni ebben a temaban azokat kerem ajanljanak nekem nehany harlequin regenyt.


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

a


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

b


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

c


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

d


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

1


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

5a


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

6a


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

7a


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

8a


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

9a


----------



## Racer00 (2011 Június 14)

10a


----------



## Prolee (2011 Június 14)

sziasztok. Érdekes fórum.


----------



## artnatbs (2011 Június 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## artnatbs (2011 Június 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## speed17 (2011 Június 14)

kössz


----------



## Ancsury (2011 Június 14)

Milyen lehet az ember lába egy ilyen cipőben


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

Halihó!


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

Próba


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

gyorsan


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

gyorsabban


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

leggyorsabban


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

csak tudnám minek a 20 hozzászólásos limit, ha így is meg lehet szerezni


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

nekem végülis mindegy


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

NA végre!


----------



## cincinatus (2011 Június 14)

Engem az érdekelne miért pont 20 hsz kell?


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

Örülj neki, hogy nem 100 .


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

Inkább a 48 órás limit a rosszabb.


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

A hozzászólásokat percek alatt össze lehet hozni.


----------



## szellemtan (2011 Június 15)

Való igaz.


----------



## szellemtan (2011 Június 15)

Komoly írás.


----------



## szellemtan (2011 Június 15)

Gratulálok.


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

5160


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

5161


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

-10


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

-9 hsz a 20-ig


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

-7 hsz a 20-ig


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

koszi!


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

-6 hsz a 20.-ig


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

1


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

-5 hsz a 20.-ig


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

Már csak 5 hsz


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)




----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

4


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

meg 15


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

És egy utolsó


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

köszi szépen))


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

meg mindig sok van hatra


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

12


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

11


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

mar csak 10!


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

9


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

8


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

7


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

6


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

5


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

4


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

1


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

meg vagyok, meg egyszer koszi!


----------



## TibX27 (2011 Június 15)

nem muxik


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 15)

1


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 15)

4


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 15)

10


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 15)

9


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 15)

8


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

asd


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

sdf


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

dfg


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

fgh


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

hjkl


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

jklé


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

156


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

146


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

125


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

124


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

1457


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

15685


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

4153


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

*komolyan?*

Lehet hogy nem is jön rosszul a gépírás gyakorláshoz


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

Szép idő van a mai holdfogyatkozáshoz


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

ha nem felhős az ég akkor az egész országban látható lesz ma


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

lejárt a sport szelet beváltása


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

eddig gyüjtögettem most dobhatom ki


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

igy jár az aki nem nézi meg a dátumot


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

ezentúl nem eszek sport szeletet


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

azt hiszem át pártolok a kapucinerre


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

na de mit ér a délutáni futás ha most csokizok?


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

lehet hogy rossz a diétázási módszerem


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

jó ha az ember magával beszélget


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

de mi lesz ha kifogyok a szóból


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

hmmm keresnem kéne valami más témát


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

mert éhes lettem


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

7864


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

már csak 6 van hátra


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

és 24 óra aztán meg is leszünk


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

még négy üzenet


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

még három üzenet


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

visszaszámlálás aztán kilövés


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

ez a huszadik .....tűz!!!


----------



## steinerkatalin (2011 Június 15)

na jó hozzá szóltam 20 szor


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

785211


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

lpo


----------



## Gabengaben (2011 Június 15)

456


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

Abc


----------



## aniko64 (2011 Június 16)

ezt valaki el is olvasa


----------



## aniko64 (2011 Június 16)

Mert nagzon izgi


----------



## aniko64 (2011 Június 16)

2ö11


----------



## aniko64 (2011 Június 16)

még ketö


----------



## aniko64 (2011 Június 16)

És már itt se vagyok


----------



## JLPCaldwell (2011 Június 16)

abcd


----------



## JLPCaldwell (2011 Június 16)

jujjdeszupi


----------



## svantal (2011 Június 16)

*köszönöm*

Köszönöm, ez hasznos volt


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

l


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

q


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

w


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

e


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

r


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

t


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

z


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

u


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

i


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

o


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

p


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

a


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

s


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

d


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

f


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

g


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

h


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

j


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

k


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

l


----------



## sittya (2011 Június 16)

kész


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

6


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

5


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

4


----------



## zsepo (2011 Június 16)

3


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

nagyon jó a honlap


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

bár nem itt élek


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

hanem Skóciában


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

de rengeteg hasznos dolgot találtam itt


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

még egyszer:


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

köszönet a segítségért!!!!!!


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

gyakran fogok itt böngészni


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

mindenkinek minden jót kívánok!


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

11


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

6


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

5


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

4


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

3


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

2


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

1


----------



## Zétianyu (2011 Június 16)

Kösziiiiii!


----------



## stefan2001 (2011 Június 16)

Koszonom szépen!!!


----------



## spu (2011 Június 16)

egy


----------



## spu (2011 Június 16)

Non numero horas, nisi serenas. Csak a boldog órákat számolom.


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

sdfa


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

gdhdfgh


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

3


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

4


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

5


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

19


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

fgs


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

18


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

11


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

12


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

13


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

15


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

16


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

13


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

18


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

19


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

20


----------



## goldsmith (2011 Június 16)

21


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

12


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

11


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## Beee (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## Beee (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## Beee (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## Beee (2011 Június 16)

hat


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 17)

6


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 17)

ot


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 17)

3


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## semeet (2011 Június 17)

1


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

3


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

abc


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

Süt a Nap.


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)




----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

:-d


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

9


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

aaa


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

11


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

még 9


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

8


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

7


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

az élet szép!


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)




----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

33333


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## spu (2011 Június 17)

És a 20.


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

1


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

3


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

6


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

7


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

8


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

9


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

10


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

11


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

12


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

13


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

13


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

14


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

15


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

16


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

17


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

18


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

19


----------



## marcl (2011 Június 17)

20


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

szeretnék


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

letölteni


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

egyetlen


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

elektronikus


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

könyvet


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

és


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

ezt


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

most


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

elmondom


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

mindenkinek


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Ez nekem így egy kicsit bizarr


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

húsz


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Valóban az a feladat, hogy 20 alkalommal írjak ide valamit csak azért mert annyi hozzászólás kell a teljes jogú tagsághoz?


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

darab (nekem is)


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Akkor legalább magamról írok és egyben bemutatkozom is.


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

húsz (nem feladat, csak lehetőség - elvileg)


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Magyarországról írok, Budapesten élek.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Nős vagyok és egy fiam van.


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

másodperces (csak rajta)


----------



## bogyusz (2011 Június 17)

*a*

a


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

szlovákiából írok


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Egy amerikai multinál dolgozom már 8-dik éve.


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

tarka


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

mert ott élek


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Képesített könyvelő, vállalati tervező és statisztikus a szakmám, magyarul közgazdasági szakközépiskolát végeztem


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

nőtlen vagyok és hímnemű


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

milzen szépen hangzik - tudsz englisül is?


----------



## canadahun0 (2011 Június 17)

barka


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

Megpróbálom


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

én


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

196 cm magas vagyok, 10 évig kosárlabdáztam, de sajnos csak NB II-es szintig vittem. Ma már csak legfeljebb szobabiciglizem


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

is


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

, hátha


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Úgy kerültem ide, hogy a fejembe vettem - nekem egy e-book olvasó kell !!!


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

sikerülni


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

fog.


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

Én


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

meg


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Hosszú idő telt el, mire végre "elhatároztam" /összejött a pénz/ és megrendeltem egy Kindle Wifi-t az Amazontól. /remélem nem tiltott reklámnak számít /


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

úgy


----------



## Jedieger (2011 Június 17)

Köszi a teljes tagságot!


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

A lényeg, hogy a magyar e-book oldalakon többször is belefutottam a "canadahun" oldal felemlegetésével


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Ezért aztán kiváncsi lettem, hogy miért is hivatkoznak annyiszor rá illetve miért is van egy kicsit számomra misztifikálva az oldal.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Az indulás is nehezen ment számomra, mert az első bejelentkezés után nem kaptam meg az aktíváló e-mail és ettől kicsit "dühös" lettem.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

S mert nem jött a mail, így kéretlenül én írtam az "adminnak", aki viszont barátságosan "helyretett", amit utólag is köszönök.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Szóval a lényeg az, hogy én jó magam már az első számítógépekkel ismerkedtem középiskolás koromban. A Számalk-nál az R10-es egy hatalmas termet töltött meg és közel sem tudott annyit mint az a gép amin most írok.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Azt jelenti, hogy helyretett - mert egy kicsit ingerültre sikerült a levelem és hát beismerem kicsit beszóltam - de ő nagyon barátságosan megírta, hogy nem aktíváltam a küldött mail. Amit viszont ő nem tudott, hogy nem kaptam meg. De ennek ellenére még akkor aktiválta a tagságomat és finoman felhívta a figyelmem saját tudatlanságomra.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Azt akartam csak világossá tenni, hogy én nem vagyok amolyan mai cyber gengszter és nem az érdekel ebben az oldalban sem, hogy milyen zenét, könyvet, filmet lehet letölteni, megszerezni.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Alapvetően az tetszik az oldalban, hogy rengeteg témával foglalkozik és olyanokkal is amelyekre nem is gondoltam. Agykontroll /itthon jártam én is/, eszperantó és még számos nyelv, UFO-k és még sorolhatnám. Ez csak néhány amikről jó magam is szívesen olvasok.


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 17)

Sziasztok!Most regisztráltam, nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Azt gondolom, hogy az internetben sokkal inkább fontos az a rész, hogy mi minden új információt szerezhetsz. Pl. gitározni is a net segítségét veszem sokszor igénybe, mert sajnos annyira nem vagyok penge, hogy fülhallás után el tudjak játszani bármit, de a tabkották és a youtube sokat segít.


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

Budapesten most 7 óra 20 van/ este. Üdv mindenkinek és részemről most ennyi volt. 20 üzenet nem is olyan sok és azt gondolom így legalább ennek volt értelme, mint beírni üzenetenként mondjuk az abc-t. Lehet hogy érdektelen volt amiket leírtam, de számomra jól telt az idő.
Mindenkinek további jó netezést !


----------



## James Pond (2011 Június 17)

A youtube-n úgy "lehet gitározni", hogy az ember beírja a szám címét - mondjuk "wish you were here" és a végére odaírja, hogy cover. Vagy a másik lehetőség szám címe és a végére guitar tab. Ilyenkor feljönnek olyan feltöltések amelyen a számokat gyakorlatilag szájbarágósan megmutatják neked. Klasszikus gitártól az elektromosig mindenféle formában. Ha rendszeresen jár valaki ezeken az oldalakon akkor megtalálja a legjobb oktatókat akik több száz feltöltéssel, mindenféle zenét "megtanítanak"


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

1


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

3


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

6


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

7


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

8


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

9


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

10


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

11


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

12


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

13


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

14


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

15


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

16


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

17


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

18


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

19


----------



## csmasi (2011 Június 17)

20


----------



## stefan2001 (2011 Június 17)

1


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

1


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

4


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

5


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

6


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

7


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

8


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

9


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

10


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

11


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

12


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

13


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

14


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

17


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

18


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

19


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

20


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

21- elszámoltam magam?


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

Gratulálok!


----------



## kisstom (2011 Június 18)

proba


----------



## kisstom (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## kisstom (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## kisstom (2011 Június 18)

4


----------



## kisstom (2011 Június 18)

5


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

hali


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

jeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

:


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

^_^


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Nyuszika bemegy a kocsmába és elkiáltja magát
- Ki festette le a lovamat pirosra?!!
Erre feláll a Farkas
- Én. Valami gond van?
- Áh, semmi. Csak azt akartam mondani, hogy megszáradt, lehet lakkozni.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

A válasz az, hogy talán, de végleges.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

42!!!!


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Ha nem a megoldás, akkor a probléma része vagy.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

A sláger az a zene, ami a füleden megy be, és a könyöködön jön ki.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Kicsi a bors, de a fele még kisebb.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Az élet egy szar játék. De a grafikája nagyon ott van!


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Annak, hogy ne tapadjanak össze a rizsszemek főzés közben, az a titka, hogy egyenként kell megfőzni őket.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Magányos így a nyeregben, amióta meghalt a ló.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Zavarlak? - Még nem.


----------



## kismatrica (2011 Június 18)

Mi vagyunk azok, akiktől óvtak a szüleink.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

a


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

1


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Hát nem így képzeltem,dehát...a cél szentesíti az eszközt.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Azért küzdök,hogy a rohanás és időhiány ne törölje a müvelődést


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Takarítani is jobbígy.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

e


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Apám is értékeli


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Üdvözlet és minden elismerés mindazoknak akik tesznek a forumért!


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Ha megtanulom mindazt amit kell, talán én is köztük lehetek majd.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Fekete cicám van .Csak azért csapták ki,mert fekete.befogadtam.Legalább neki legyen jó élete.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

f


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

g


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

hajráááá


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

i


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

17


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 18)

Nem értem, mi értelme csak úgy 20 hozzászólást kreálni, ami lehet értelmetlen is, csak legyen? Furcsa egy "feladat".


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

18


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 18)

Mivel nagyon szeretnék elolvasni egy könyvet, ezért írok ész nélkül.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

19-Kedvenc számom.


----------



## zsuti63 (2011 Június 18)

Hurrá-Hurrá-Hurrá.......


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 18)

Még írok pár akármit, aztán bele is jövök. Szegény családom...


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Bemegy a székely legény a kocsmába és elkiáltja magát: 
- Ki meri megütni az apámat?! 
Néma csend, a legény még egyszer elkiáltja magát: 
- Ki meri megütni az apámat?! 
Erre odalép egy szekrény nagyságú ember és durr, az apának egy nagy pofont lekever. 
Erre a székely legény:
- Jöjjön innen édesapám, mert itt még agyonverik magát!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A székely és a felesége vacsoráznak. A nő magára borítja a pardicsomos szószt. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Most nézz rám! Úgy nézek ki, mint egy disznó!
- Ja! Meg még le is etted magad!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A székely atyafi szeret a pohár fenekére nézni, és egyre gyakrabban. Az asszonya ezt nem nézi jó szemmel, mert ha a férje túl sokat iszik, akkor durva, nem beszámítható. Egyik nap jönnek a tehenek a csordából haza, és szokásuk szerint egyenesen a vizes vályúnak esnek. Amikor befejezik az ivást, mondja az asszony a férjének:
- Látod-e te ember, ez csak egy marha, és mégis tudja mi az elég!
Erre az atyafi:
- Vízből én is tudnám, he


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A székely nyugodtan pipázik a kapu előtt, mikor látja, hogy felesége sírva rohan felé:
- Uram, a Sára terhes! 
- Az az ő dolga - dörmögi a székely.
- De tőled van a gyerek! 
- Az az én dolgom. 
- Uram, viszem a kutyát, és a Tiszába vetem magam!
- A kutya marad, a többi a te dolgod!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Idős székely házaspár ücsörög a ház előtt. Morfondírozik az öreg:
- Te anyjuk! Egyikőnk meghal, én beköltözök a városba...


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Gombázni megy a székely meg a komaasszonya. Hazafelé menet az asszony nem állja meg szó nélkül:
- Hej, koma, de féltem én az erdőben, hogy lefog!
- Ugyan, komaasszony, már hogy fogtam volna le, hiszen vizes volt a fű.
- Ejsze, leterítettem volna a nagykendőt.


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Székely bácsika rohan a vonat után, végül csak elkési, a vonat akkor gördül ki a peronról, mikor odaér. Erre a bácsi:
- Eredj csak, eredj, a jegy úgyes nálam van!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

- Mit mond a székely, ha meglát egy sündisznót?
- Ez most vagy valami, vagy megy valahova.


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Szekely bácsi meséli:
- Megyek az erdőbe, hát azt hallom, hogy SUTTY... Megyek tovább, hát megint azt hallom, hogy SUTTY... Megyek tovább, hát megint azt hallom, hogy SUTTY... Hátranézek. Hát nem engem vernek?


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A székely elmegy a fiával fát vágni. Vágják a fát, a fiúnak elege van már az apja parancsolgatásából, és hátába vágja a fejszét. 5 perc múlva megszólal a székely:
- Fiam, ez vicc volt, vagy direkt?
5 perc múlva a fia:
- Direkt, apám.
Újabb 5 perc múlva:
- Az jó, mert viccnek elég durva lett volna.


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Egy anyuka takarítja karácsony előtt a WC-t és hét éves kislánya nézi.
- Mami, mit csinálsz?
- Kicsim, takarítom a WC-t, hogy szép tiszta legyen.
- Minek?
- Jaj, bogaram, tudod karácsony van. Jön a Jézuska...
- És nálunk fog szarni?


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A cigiző Pistikét leszólítja egy nő az utcán:
- Tudja a mamád, hogy dohányzol?
- És a néni férje tudja, hogy maga gyerekeket szólít le?


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Az újonc vizsgázik:
- Mit csinál akkor, ha atomvillanást lát?
- Jelentem, lekapom a sisakom!
- Hát azt meg miért teszi, ököragyú?
- Hogy ne folyjon a nyakamba!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Leszerel a meleg katona és búcsút int az egyik tisztnek is:
- Viszlát, szépségem!
Mire a tiszt felháborodottan:
- Mi az, hogy viszlát szépségem?! Nem látja a vállapomon a sok csillagot?!
- Jól van, akkor viszlát csillagom!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Az őrmester a tükör előtt áll és fésülködik.
- A francba, újabban hullik a hajam.
Mire a baka:
- Nincs ebben semmi csodálkoznivaló, tavasszal minden állat vedlik.


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Sorozáson:
- Olvassa el a falon a táblát!
- De hát nem is látom a táblát.
- Igen, mert nincs is. Alkalmas!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Az anyós így szól a vejének:
- Ha annyira utálsz engem, miért van kirakva a képem a kandallótok fölé?
- Csak azért, hogy a gyerekeket elriasszam a tűzzel játszástól!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

Szórakozóhelyen szöszi csajszi odalibeg a pulthoz és foghegyről mondja a pultos srácnak:
- Helósziókaaa, aggyá má valami rostosat!
- Bútorlap jó lesz?


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A munkahelyre egy szőke titkárnő kerül. A főnöke észreveszi, hogy bár cseng a telefon, a titkárnő sosem veszi fel. Amikor megkérdezi, hogy ennek mi az oka, a titkárnő így felel:
- Természetesen nem veszem fel! Tíz esetből kilencszer úgyis magát keresik!


----------



## agria67 (2011 Június 18)

A szőke nő bemegy a benzinkútra. Odamegy hozzá a kutas és megkérdezi:
- 95-ös vagy 98-as benzint tankoljak?
- Miért idei nincs?


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

Múlt héten láttam az új X-men filmet. Jó volt!


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

Azóta gyűjtöm James McAvoy filmjeit.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

Marha jó szinész.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

Akkor most jöjjenek viccek:

- Jean, az évnek melyik hónapjában van 28 nap?
- Annyi mindegyikben van, uram!


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Figyelj rám, barátom! Ha a vendégek megérkeznek, Jeannak foglak szólítani.
- Értem, és én hogyan szólíthatom a gróf urat?
- Marha!
- Igenis, uram.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, mi ez a csikorgás a fürdőszobában?
- A mosópor fékezett habzású, uram!


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, hozza ide a távcsövemet!
- Jó, de minek uram?
- Mert egy távoli rokonom temetésére megyek.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, maga tökéletes inas! Már harminc éve minden este hatkor felhozza a teámat az emeleti szobámba, és soha egy cseppet sem löttyintett ki. Árulja el, hogyan képes ezt megcsinálni?
- Ó uram, nagyon egyszerűen. A lépcső alján felszívom a pofazacskómba, majd amikor az emeletre érek, óvatosan visszaköpöm.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Kirándulni megyünk, Jean! Készítsen elő egy ruhafogast!
- Miért, uram?
- Mert fogassal szeretnék menni.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, mi ez a jajveszékelés a szomszéd szobában?
- Az alkalom szüli a tolvajt, uram.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, ki kopog odakint? 
- Az eső, uram. 
- Akkor engedje be, mert még elázik!


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, mászik a ribizli?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor megint katicabogarat ettem.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, fejje meg a disznót!
- Minek, uram?
- Hogy disznósajtot csinálhassunk.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, esik az eső?
- Esik, uram!
- Akkor vigye a halakat sétálni!


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

Arisztid tévét néz. Az inas belép, táviratot nyújt át tálcán. Arisztid kibontja, elolvassa, aztán így szól: 
- Gyászhírről értesítettek, Jean. Legyen szíves átkapcsolni a televíziót színesről, fekete-fehérre!


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, a puskámat, lőni akarok!
- De uram, hajnali 3 óra van, az egész személyzet alszik!
- Nem baj Jean, majd lábujjhegyen lövök.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, mi ez a nagy csörömpölés a kertben?
- Semmi, uram, csak edzenek a kardvirágok.


----------



## Yenna (2011 Június 18)

- Jean, hozzon egy pohár vizet!
- Igen uram!
- Jean, hozzon még egy pohár vizet!
- Igen uram!
- Jean, hozzon még egy pohár vizet!
- Igen uram! De megkérdezhetem: ennyire szomjas?
- Nem, de még mindig ég a könyvtár!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

- Ha a főnök nem vonja vissza, amit ma délelőtt mondott, elmegyek a vállalattól!
- Miért, mit mondott?
- Azt, hogy menjek el a vállalattól!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Miért van az, hogyha nyitva hagyjuk a zacskót, a kenyér kiszárad, a ropi viszont megpuhul?


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

-Hogy hívják a vallásos szuperhőst?
-???
-Hitman.


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

-Miért rúgták ki a tűzszerészt az állásából?
-???
-Mert kihúzta a gyufát a főnöknél.


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Mi a képtelenség?
Amikor bekapcsolod a tv-t akkor van 0.5 másodperc amikor csak hang van... na az a képtelenség!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Annak a valószínűsége, hogy valakivel autóbaleset történik, arányos azzal, amilyen sok időt az utakon tölt. Tehát, ha gyorsan hajtasz, kevesebb időt töltesz a kocsiban, kisebb az esélye a karambolnak. Az autóbalesetek egyharmadát okozzák az ittas vezetők, a kétharmadát pedig a józanok. 
Összefoglalva: legbiztonságosabb, ha részegen és nagyon gyorsan vezetsz.


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

- Mit csinál az unatkozó vállfa?
- Felakasztja magát.


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, milyen okos tyúkom van. Mindig olyan tojásokat tojik, melyek pont illenek a tojástartómba!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

- Miből esznek az egerek??
- ?
- Hát cintányérból!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Két székely barkóbázik. Az egyik megkérdi:
-Gömbölyű?
Egy óra múlva jön a válasz:
-Nem.
A másik kérdés:
Műanyag?
Két óra múlva jön a válasz:
-Nem.A következő kérdés:
-Pöndörödik?
Közben elüti mindkettőt az autó, egy hétig kómában vannak. Mire a másik:
-Nem.


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Két roma társalog:
-Te minden hangszeren tudsz játszani?
-Hát ja!Csak a cimbalmon nem mert azon átperegnek a lapok!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Pista bácsi áll a vasúti hídon. Lábánál fogva lefelé lógatja feleségét. Amikor elmegy alattuk egy tehervonat, Pista Bácsi megszólal:
- Most vigyázz asszony, mert teherbe ejtelek!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Az egyik diák beszélget az órán,erre a tanár rákiált:
-Kisfiam,órát szeretnék tartani!
Erre a diák:
-Vegyem le a falról?


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Diszkóban egy srác leszólít egy csajt:
-Megiszunk valamit?
-Köszi, de nem kérek semmit.
Erre a fiú átváltozik úttá. A lány felkiált:
-Nahát! Elutasítottam!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Kapcsolgatom a TV-t és találok egy csomó műsort. A kérdésem a következő: Mikor lesznek végre igazisorok is műsorok helyett?


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Ha a premier a legelső vetítés, akkor hányadik a premier előtti vetítés?


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

-Mit mond Alekosz, ha barkácsolnia kell egy felhőkarcoló tetején?
-Szerelem a legfölsőbb szinteken.


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

-Hogyan ölöd meg az Illuzionistát?
-Illuzió rombolóval!


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

Levelet ír a bolondok házában egy beteg!
Megkérdik tőle:
-Kinek írod?
-Magamnak!
-És mit írsz?
-Honnan tudjam még nem kaptam meg!


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

*Miért is?*

Joanne Harris, Szederbor


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

*Miért is?*

Unom, de gyűjtöm.


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

*Miért is?*

Ha meglesz a véglges regisztráció, megtudom, mi értelme ennek?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

*Miért is?*

Itt esik az eső. ÉS ott?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Ha regisztrálok valahová, az azért van, mert szeretném minél előbb használni. Miért kell itt ennyi gondolkozási idő?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Ezzel csak elriasztják az érdeklődőket! Vagy ez a cél? Minél kevesebb, annál jobb?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Na, meglesz a fele!


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Mindez egy könyv miatt. De megéri! De megéri?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

KEdvenc íróid? Csak hogy valami értelmesről is írjunk.


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Kedvenc filmeid?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Jó úgy írni, hogy tudod, úgysem kapsz rá választ! Nagyon gyenge...


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Unom, de nem adom fel!


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Lehet a semmiről is társalogni?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

A leiratkozás is ilyen "egyszerű"?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

Ezzel csak elveszik az ember kedvét. Ilyet még nem láttam! Ettől lenne különleges?


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

2


----------



## bettido (2011 Június 19)

És 1!


----------



## travego (2011 Június 19)

Látom,megy a társalgás))


----------



## travego (2011 Június 19)

Dehát úgy szép az élet,ha zajlik


----------



## travego (2011 Június 19)

És finis


----------



## Téka73 (2011 Június 19)

kérdezném ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás még 48 órát várni kell?


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

nekem is rossz a kutyám


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

nekem nem jön össze a húsz


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

szép az idő


----------



## diablo52 (2011 Június 19)

Üdvözlöm a Kanadai Magyarokat !!!

G.


----------



## diablo52 (2011 Június 19)

Hajrá Fradi !


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

sokat kell még írnom


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

én üdvözlök minden magyart


----------



## zutyi75 (2011 Június 19)

Azt se tudom, hol állok?!...


----------



## zutyi75 (2011 Június 19)

Aha, szóval ez a 14.


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

jó ez az írogatás


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

csak már unom


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

már megvan a fele


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

érik a meggy is


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

holnap leszedem


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

szép hozzászólások vannak


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

nemsoká kisüt a *nap*


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

tartalmas üzeneteket olvasgatok


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

egyszer én is befejezem


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

van remény


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

vége vége


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

asdf


----------



## rozika67 (2011 Június 19)

mikor jön össze a húsz?


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

érdekes témákat találtam


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

van remény


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

holnap hétfő


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

ma vasárnap


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

20 üzenet szükséges??


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

10 nem elég?


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

még sok kell?


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

azt hiszem igen


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

talán már csak 6 kell!


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

6 már nem sok


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

lassan vége


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

3 kell


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

már nincs sok


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

utolsó!!!


----------



## Orsika81 (2011 Június 19)

nincs több


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

1


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

4


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

5


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

7


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

9


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

10


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

11


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

12


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

13


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

14


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

15


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

16


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

17


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

18


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

19


----------



## agostocaris (2011 Június 20)

20


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

azt sem tudom, hogy hol tartok?


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

akkor kezdjem elölről?


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

honnan lehet tudni, hogy mennyi a hozzá szólásom?


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

megtaláltam


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 20)

azt hiszem elértem a 20-at


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

sok van meg


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Jaj de jó, hogy végre rátok találtam!


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

ez lesz a 2.


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Jaj de jó, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

szépen süt nap, de nagyon fúj a szél errefelé


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

végre megkezdődött a vakációóóóó


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

remélem mindenkinek jól telik majd a nyár!


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

20 bejegyzést kitalálni sok lesz...


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

16


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

piros


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

jó gyűjtögetést lyndyke!


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

az tuti


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

sárga


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

fehér


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

egyszer vege lesz


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

kék


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

lila


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

szeretem az allatokat


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

ezüst


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

Van egy Hopehely nevu cicam


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

fekete


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

nekem kutyam van


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

még 11


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

mar csak ot


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a diafilmeket.


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

nekem is van kutyusom is-Panda


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

indigó


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

biztos aranyos a cicad es a kutyad is


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

még csak 9


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

mar csak kettő!


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

vége!


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a filmeket.


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

szeretem őket


----------



## zdora (2011 Június 20)

szia lyndyke!


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

gratulálok


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

sya zdora....


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

meg csak 5


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm az órarendeket.


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

nyuszi


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

csibe


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

sun is up


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a jó ötleteket.


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

utolsó


----------



## lyndyke (2011 Június 20)

megvan....


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Én a Pöttyös Panni könyveket szerettem.


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm a hozzászólásokat, a sok segítséget!


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm a jeleneteket.


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

első ami nem is első hanem második....


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

aztán jön a harmadik


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

remélem találok itt érdekes embereket


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

voltam ma állatkertben, ott is vannak értelmesek, csak a rácsok túl oldalán, bár attól függ ez is hogy melyik a rács innenső oldala


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

aztán a majmok csodálatosak...


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

a majmok bolygóján élünk...


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

bár sokkal jobban szeretném ha egy igazi orángután család lenne a szomszédom mint egy kisebbségi család


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

de a mostani szomszédaim jó fejek...


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

eddig 10 ez lesz a 11


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

nem találok szavakat amiket ide írhatnék


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

13. szerencsés üzenet


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

14. jaj de szép így az élet ma 35 celsius fok a meleg tegnap 17 celsius fok volt a hideg... csupán 18 celsius a különbség ki bírja ezt követni


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

a kutyám egyszer fázik egyszer meg lóg a nyelve, most éppen lóg


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

nekem meg sül a zsírom


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

hugaboha, tudod mi történik, ha végtelen számú majmot leültetsz egy-egy írógéphez?


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

hmmmm jaj már


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

éljen itt mindent elszámolnak


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

már csak kettő


----------



## hugaboha (2011 Június 20)

bocsánat mindenkitől ha sok hülyeséget írtam, de kényszer volt


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

valamit muszàj irni


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

csak írsz, csak írsz, nem is olvasol


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

Jó fórumozást!


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

ec pec...?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

4 bocsi most szàmolni tanulok


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

segithetek?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

5


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

jahh szàmoljunk eggyûtt


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

5?


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

ok... szamoljunk 30 ig felvaltva


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

akkor 7


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

9... jó?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

10 ha neked jo akkor nekem is;-)


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

legyen 11... tartod?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

12 mit?


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

a tétet...! Nekem megér 13-at is!


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

hàt ha annyid van!14


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

kemény ellenfél vagy... mit szólsz a 15-höz?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

16 nem hagyom magam


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

nem hagyom magam 16


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

Azt hiszed viccelek!? Tiiiiizeeen Hét!!


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

Egyszer írod akkor is megértem!


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

18 csak azt hittem nem kûldte el!
bocsi


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

mire fàj a fogad ha meglesz a 20?


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

Semmi gond


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

20-ad van? Ennyit érnek a lapjaid?


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

Akkor legyen 21... tartod?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

21ezzni nem szeretek legyen 22


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

kezdek belefáradni.. legyen 22... meg meg egy kicsi... 23!


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

elpàrtoltàl vagy csak elaludtàl?


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

jahh csak tul messze vagy;-) lassul a kapcsolat


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

fogynak a zsetonjaim... láthatod


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

gyors voltàl;_)


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

nahh màr csak ez hiànyzott!kôszi szia


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

na jó én feladom... blöfföltem, bedobom a lapjaim


----------



## Mathcom (2011 Június 20)

jó fórumozást, szia


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

kônnyen bedobod a derekad ,boccs a lapjaid


----------



## mazsi-drazsi (2011 Június 20)

viszont,szioka


----------



## Bbnono (2011 Június 20)

még nem értem el a 20-at


----------



## Bbnono (2011 Június 20)

de remélem most már nem sokára megvan


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

.1


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

2.


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

én is kíváncsi lennék egy-két gyöngymintás könyvre


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

*gyöngyök*



phoeby írta:


> kipróbálom ezt én is


Hát nem akar összejönni ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

ma már nem lesz gyöngyözés, úgy látom


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

pedig elterveztem, hogy még ma este fűzök valamit


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

például egy gyors, kis mutatós gyűrűt


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

pedig a mai napom is elég hosszú volt


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

most sült ki a darázsfészek


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

meg is kell kóstolni, hátha könnyebben összejön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

hát nagyon finomra sikerült


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

áfonyás töltelékkel és jó sok vaníliás tejjel meglocsolva


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

pedig már nagyon késő van az ilyen csemegéhez


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

na még egy kicsi és lassan a recept is felkerül


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

ilyenkor már nagyon késő van gyöngyözni


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

pedig ma még nem alkottam


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

tegnap is késő éjszakáig fenn voltam


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

csak nem ott ahol kellett volna


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)




----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

)


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 20)

na még egy utolsó


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 21)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 21)

Ez egy gyors hozzászólás.


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

Kedves Fórumozók, nekem még mindig nem működik.
elvileg a 20-on túl vagyok. Ötlet?

Köszönöm, üdv: Pirez


----------



## govi (2011 Június 21)

nagyon szupi, köszi


----------



## govi (2011 Június 21)

Szépen elkészített rajzfilm, köszönet a feltöltőnek!


----------



## govi (2011 Június 21)

Andersen kiváló, köszönet a feltöltésért!


----------



## govi (2011 Június 21)

Micimackó örökzöld


----------



## govi (2011 Június 21)

Köszönet Garfield-ért!


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -20


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -19


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -18


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -17


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -16


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -15


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -14


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -13


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -12


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -11


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -10


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

Szuper


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -9


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -8


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

nyár


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -7


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -6


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

kedd


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -5


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

19


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

Június


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -4


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

20


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

19


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -3


----------



## gabesz95 (2011 Június 21)

Hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -2


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

21


----------



## p_balu (2011 Június 21)

T -1
Köszi


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

52


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

hurrá


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

010101


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

625241321523126


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

r54435re543


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

fhesiufdsjkfhsidu


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

32217e62e7dwu


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

34283z478hf3zuisd


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

1121321732rjkdhdhfgejsfzu


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

werz23874riu3qw


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

hw2d47etz213rhj


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

asdg3uzrgkwef


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

ghdfkhgkdf


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Aranyalma ághegyen,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Bari bég a zöld gyepen,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Cirmos cica egerész,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Csengős csikó heverész.


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Dongó darázs döngicsél,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Esik eső fúj a szél.


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Füsti fecske ficsereg,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Gerle galamb kesereg...


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Harmatos hajnal hasad.


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Itt van már a zivatar,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Jó az Isten, jót akar.


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Kivirít a kikelet,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Leveles lesz a liget.


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Lyukas fazék fekete,


----------



## Keru (2011 Június 21)

Mese-mese meskete.


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

alma


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

körte


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

banán


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

egres


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

meggy


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

cseresznye


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

narancs


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

kiwi


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

mangó


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

ribizli


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

gesztenye


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

füge


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

mandarin


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

szőlő


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

naspolya


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

papaya


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

maracuja


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

ringló


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

őszibarack


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

kékszilva


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

sárgabarack


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

kajszibarack


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

gránátalma


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

ananász


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

sárgadinnye


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

görögdinnye


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

csillaggyümölcs


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

citrom


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

lime


----------



## Tarire (2011 Június 21)

grapefruit


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Arany János: TANÁRI JUBILEUMRA (1858)


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

"Quem dî odere" - hangzott a panasz


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Évszázadok hosszú során keresztül;


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

"Quem dî odere" - és a régi átok


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Mindegyre zúg, nem szűnt meg a panasz.


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Kedv, ifjuság, erő szellem-vagyon


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Ma is gyakorta mindhiába vesz:


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Homályos a cél, tömkeleg az út,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

S kit e pályára Isten átka sodrott,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Szívvérit ontsa bár, mint pellikán,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Hálátalanságot növel magának.


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Te, ritka férfi! áldjad Istened,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Ki oly önérzettel dúsgazdagon


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Állhatsz pihenni meg pályád felén.


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Állhatsz pihenni meg pályád felén.


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Körödbe gyűlnek a felnőtt fiak,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

(Egy emberöltő) s érett _férfi_ ésszel


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Köszönve amit _ifjakért_ tevél,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Legszebb jutalmad így tőlük nyered.


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

S mi felkiáltunk: mily nagy érdem az,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Minő erény, mely e hálátalan


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Pályán a késő hála újra sarjadt,


----------



## erf50 (2011 Június 21)

Nem hervatag babérait szedi.


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

Hozzászólok No1


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

Valami vidámabb? No2


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

A hazaszeretet ott kezdődik,


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

amikor egymást szeretik azok, (4)


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

akik egy hazában élnek.


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

De ezt olyan nehezen értik meg az emberek. (6)


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Június 21)

Wass Albert


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

20


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

19


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## ada.88 (2011 Június 21)

+1 :d


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

ötletnek nem rossz


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

És vajon az sem baj, ha több mindent írok külön üzenetben?


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

hát ez most mindenképpen ki fog derülni


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 10 másodperc elteltével...

ezt írta nekem a fórum hiba üzenetként.
Olyan gyorsan írok, hogy nem tudja követni az üzenet feldolgozását?


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

de nem baj ám...


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

el leszek én addig


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

Közben szóláncozok is


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

vannak jó dolgok itt, ahogy nézem


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

csak eddig még nem jártam itt nagyon


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

regisztráltam még anno... aztán valahogy elfelejtődött ez az oldal.


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

és most megtaláltam az ímélemben, amikor szanáltam a leveleket


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

és gondoltam, akkor felnézek ide, mert most van időm


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

és kedvem is


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

amúgy mi a különbség a gyors válasz és a részletes válasz között?


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

csak, mert én még nem jöttem rá, azért kérdezem


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

de végülis mindegy, mert úgy is a gyors választ nyomom mindig


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

na ez már a 23.


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

de lesz még egy 24. is azért


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

mert letölteni még mindig nem enged


----------



## naota (2011 Június 21)

..


----------



## naota (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## naota (2011 Június 21)

wq2


----------



## zsuzsi31 (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## zsuzsi31 (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## zsuzsi31 (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

*abc*

abc


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

kislányomnak keresek mesejátékokat


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

abc


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

nagyon igyekszem


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

a


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

d


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

vdqadd


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

cfcf


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

fcdv


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

dcdvvv


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

cdvef


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

már nagyon várom...


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

a végét


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

megtalálom-e


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

amit keresek


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

e-bookok


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

is érdekelnek, és még egyszer nagyon köszönöm a segítséget....


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

*1*

1


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

a


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

b


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

c


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

d


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

f


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

g


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

h


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

k


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

l


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

m


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 22)

f


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

Ma is Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

És ez is egy gyors üzenet.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

Ez meg az ötödik


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

és a hatodik


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 22)

20


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## Jádecica (2011 Június 22)

ere23


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

meg a hetedik


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

és a nyolcadik.


----------



## typosonic (2011 Június 22)

Bárhol is jársz, melletted ott vagyok,


----------



## typosonic (2011 Június 22)

vigyázok Rád, ha alszik angyalod.


----------



## typosonic (2011 Június 22)

Egyedül nem hagylak sohasem,


----------



## typosonic (2011 Június 22)

ígérd meg Te is ezt nekem.


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

előre is köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

van egy kérdésem a gyors hozzászólások is jók?
tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## szkkrisztina (2011 Június 22)

jól csak a szívével lát az ember, ami igazán lényeges az a szemnek láthatatlan


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

Je sais que la poésie est indispensable, mais je ne sais pas á quoi.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

Le mal se fait sans effort, naturellement, par fatalité, le bien est toujours le produit d'un art.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

Oú l'on fait appel au talent, c'est que l'imagination fait défaut.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

Toute musique qui ne peint rien n'est que du bruit.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

La musique est l'aliment de l'amour.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

L'art moderne a une tendance essentiellement démoniaque.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

A l'homme qui veut faire de la vie un art, le cerveu tient lieu de coeur.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

Le gout est le bon sens du génie.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

La peinture est poésie muette, la poésie peinture aveugle.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

Tant qu'on est vivant, tout est prétexte á littérature.


----------



## Azay (2011 Június 22)

La morale de l'Art consiste dans sa beauté meme.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

Aki *á*-t mond, mondjon _bé_-t is.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

He that says _a_, should also say _b_.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

Jobb *adni*, mint kapni.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

It is better to give than to receive.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 22)

és akkor a 13


----------



## szelai (2011 Június 22)

Sziasztok laci vagyok niagara falls- rol szep napot mindekinek


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 23)

0


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

ma jön a 14


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

meg a 15


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

most kívárom a 20 másodpercet is.


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

már csak 4 db kell


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

és a maradék három is összejön ma


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

ráadásul nem is három hanem kettő


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

és az utolsó


----------



## bekuci77 (2011 Június 23)

meg 1 a ráadás.
de szépen kérem valaki magyarázza el, mire jó ez??
köszönöm!


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

milyen igaz gondolatok! Mégis, ha nehéz helyzetbe jutunk, nagyon nehéz ehhez tartani magunkat, sajnos.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

Huh, ez érdekes. Öt perccel ezelőtt tettem le egy könyvet, amiben a Csodák könyvéből idéztek. Most "felnéztem" ide a fórumra, és itt jön velem szembe egy idézet a Csodák könyvéből... Csodák mégiscsak vannak


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

És örülök, hogy bár minden ember másképpen gondolkodik, az emberiség nagy részében mégis kezd megfogalmazódni, hogy mindenért mi magunk vagyunk felelősek, nem mások.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

És, ha ezzel tisztában vagyunk, akkor az életet is könnyebben vesszük.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

Mert azért az élet mégsem olyan egyszerű...


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

Vagy csak mi tesszük bonyolulttá?


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

Néha azt gondolom, hogy az élet egy nagy társasjáték.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

És mi vagyunk a bábuk, de egyben mi alakítjuk a saját sorsunkat is.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

És ez olyan izgalmas tud lenni!


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

NÉha mégis nehéz megtartani az egyensúlyt.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

Én folyamatosan próbálkozom, keresem a módszereket arra, hogyan maradhatnék egyensúlyban.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

Ez sajnos nem mindig sikerül.


----------



## Hadel (2011 Június 23)

De nem adom fel, és tudom, hogy sikerülni fog! Így legyen!


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Szép napot mindnkinek!


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Lemaradt egy e. upps


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Nagyon meleg van. Szeretnék könyvet olvasni, de nem tudok mert csak itt van meg.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Ha ezt meg is csinálom akkor is két napot várhatok?


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Holnap utazok és jó lett volna ha megvan a kis könyvem.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

De semmi baj, kivárom!


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Akár még napozhatok is, bár milyen jó lenne úgy napozni, hogy közben még olvasni is tudoma amit szeretnék.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Izgatottan várom, hogy ezek után ez a rendszer hogyan működik.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

De idővel mindenre fény derül és könyvet is fogok olvasni!


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Pakolnom kéne a csomagokat de itt ülök, hogy hátha sikerrel járok.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Bizakodó vagyok nagyon!


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Remélem mihamarabb csillapíthatom információ éhségem.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Már nincs sok hátra az időm is fogy vészese.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Na egy n betű is lemaradt.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Elnézést kérek a pontatlanságomért.


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

De mint már mondtam nagyon izgatott vagyok!


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Talán nemsokára már olvashatok is, de lehet hogy kell még aludnom kettőt?


----------



## mimocska (2011 Június 23)

Most ugrik a majom a vízbe! Remélem tud úszni!


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

5 ami igazából 6


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

7 mint a csakra


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

11 ?!


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

*[FONT=&quot]I don't blame you for being you, but you can't blame me for hating it [/FONT]*


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

*[FONT=&quot]2 words guys hate. Don't & Stop. Unless you put them together.[/FONT]*


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

*[FONT=&quot]If life gives you lemons, make lemonade![/FONT]*


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

*[FONT=&quot]In 3 words I can explain what I've learned about life: it goes on.[/FONT]*


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Do you ever wonder if we make the moments in our life or if the moments make our life?[/FONT]*


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

*[FONT=&quot]We were given 2 hands to hold. 2 legs to walk. 2 eyes to see & 2 ears to listen. But why only 1 heart? Because the other 1 was given to someone else - we just have to find it [/FONT]*


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

18


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

finally


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

Ez jó ötlet\\m/


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

8 :23::23::23::23:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

9 :444:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

10 kiss


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

11


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

13 :0:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

14


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

15:9:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

16 :d


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

16-1


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

most már 17


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

18 :..:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

19 :ugras:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

20 :88:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## katica69 (2011 Június 23)

Örülök, hogy meg van a 20 hozzászólás!
Most már a 48 óra leteltét várom nagyon!
Végre megnézhetem a többiek alkotásait!
Nagyon várom.
Üdv mindenkinek.
katica69


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Bocsánat, 2 éve jártam erre.


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Előző volt a 20. ? XDXD


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Kicsit lassulok, 2009-ben regisztráltam, és nézhettem a gyönyörű albumokat ! Már ezért is KÖSZÖNET!


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Miért
nem 
kapom meg Bródy -t ????????????????

:-( :-(


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Legalább az albumom nézné meg valaki !!!


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 24)

18


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 24)

19


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 24)

20


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

elég durva hozzászólások...


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

mármint, a durva alatt azt értem, hogy nem igazán mondanak semmit.


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

ó, mára az utolsó hozzászólásom. Jövök holnap!


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

1


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

Ja, bocs
Sziasztok


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

3


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

4


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

5


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

6


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

7


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

8


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

9


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

10


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

11


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

12


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

13


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

14


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

15


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

16


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

17


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

18


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

19


----------



## voilagirl (2011 Június 24)

..és az utolsó.


----------



## juhasznoni (2011 Június 24)

hasznos tanács!
köszönjük


----------



## masaferenc (2011 Június 24)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## masaferenc (2011 Június 24)

nekem már meg volt a 20


----------



## masaferenc (2011 Június 24)

csak töröltek egy párat


----------



## masaferenc (2011 Június 24)

most visszacsinálom


----------



## masaferenc (2011 Június 24)

a 20-at


----------



## masaferenc (2011 Június 24)

jó hogy így lehet


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

köszi szépen a segítséget


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

borzasztó idegesítő ez a rendszer


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

nekem fontos lenne a munkámhoz


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

ezért most megőrítek itt mindenkit hogy összejöjjön


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

bjhgbjhgkzu


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

gyógypedagógusnak tanulok és jól jönnének a letölthetö anyagok


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

vagy ötletek a többiektől, hogy jól végezzem majd a dolgom


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 12


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 11


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 10


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 9


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 8


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 7


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 6


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 5


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 4


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 3


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még 2


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

még egy


----------



## ladybird83 (2011 Június 24)

és jupiii köszönöm


----------



## neznajka (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## neznajka (2011 Június 25)

sajnos még kell pár, úgyhogy holnap folytatom


----------



## neznajka (2011 Június 25)

jó éjt vagy jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

123


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

456


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

321


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

.....


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

próba


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

cseresznye


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

akarom mondani


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

szerencse


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

fel


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

már csak


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

*Teszt*

1


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

Három


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

egy. kettő, három, négy


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

egy, kettő, három, négy, öt.


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

egy, kettő, három, négy, öt, hat.


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

egy, kettő, három, négy, öt, hat, hét.


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

voszem


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

nine


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

eleven ember comb


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

12 dühös ember


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

13 (csak eggyel és önmagával)


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

14 (1,2,7,14)


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

15 (30,45,60,75,90...)


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

édes 16


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

van 17


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

felnövö 18


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

szerelmes 19


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

a várt 20.
Egy könyvért mire nem képes az ember?


----------



## Bismarck Otto (2011 Június 25)

Legyen egy 21 is.
Mert miért ne?


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 25)

köszi


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

*ebook*

Hogy lehet a legkonnyebben a kivant konyvet ki keresni, azaz ha fel van-e toltve vagy sem?


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

*feltoltott konyvek abc sorrendben?*

Valaki tudja hogy ha elerhetoek abc sorrendben feltoltott/kert ekonyvek?


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

*??*

kiss kiss kiss


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)




----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)




----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

Ez egy szuper dolog!


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:66:


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

udv mindenkinek!


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

Ertelmes hozzaszolas??


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

Mit is írhatnék?


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

10-2 = ?


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

kiss kiss kiss


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

Szép


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:11:


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

nyári


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

szeles


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

esős


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:0:


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

időjárás


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:33:


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:444:


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:8:


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

kiss


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

?


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

:88:


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

18


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)




----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

19 :``:


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

Hol marad


----------



## rekam_2002 (2011 Június 25)

20 :222: !!!!


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

a napsütés


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)




----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

+8 üzi


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

már csak:


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

.....


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

ki érti ezt az üzenetszámlálót?


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

szóval már csak 4


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## vamosani19 (2011 Június 25)

1 "+várok 2 napot


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

a


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

b


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*Kanadai*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

c


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

* aranyásó*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

d


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

e


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*közmondás*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

f


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*Az*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

g


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*arany*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

h


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*ott*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

i


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

j


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*van*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

1


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*ahol*


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

megtalálod


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

4


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

5


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

6


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

gondolkodom


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

tehát


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

vagyok


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

7


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

,de


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

ha


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

nem


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

8


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

gondolkodom még jobban


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*vagyok.*


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## vcyntia (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

1


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

*1*

123


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

egyszer vége lesz
talán


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

kifizeti a révészt


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

*Egy gödör ásását leszámítva kevés dolog van, amit rögtön legfelül lehet kezdeni*


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

*1*

Én nem az biztos


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Az akácerdőben sok méh


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

A darazsak gyüjtik a virágport


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

AChatevaloni polgárok jólélnek


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Aboszorkány ok


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Seprűnyélen repülnek


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

A három kiméletlenember


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Elrepült Svácba


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Nem tudom mikor jönnek vissza


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

20


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

19


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Szeretnék énis utazni


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

18


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Halehet minél hamarább


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Nem szeretnék ultimátumot


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Gyorsan letelik


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Nehogy kereszttűzbe kerüljek


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Hány üzenetet küldjek


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Filmeket szeretek nézni


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

A Gideonkardját is


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Megnézem Telavivba


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Ráadásnak is kell még


----------



## imrecene (2011 Június 25)

Most már tudok majd letölteni?


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Jó lenne már letölteni


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Alig várom már, hogy olvashassak


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Túlságosan is érdekes Az éjangyal trilógia


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

És egyedül csak ezen az oldalon van fenn


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Kár, hogy 20 hsz-t kötelező írni


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)




----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

De segítségnek legalább itt van ez a topic


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

:d:d


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Bár ahogy most a keresőt nézem...


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

... még sincs fenn a könyv


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

bár ki tudja lehet, hogy csak én nem találom


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Már pedig ezt nagyon remélem


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Mert már olvasni szeretnék


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

De még mindig nincs meg a 20 hsz


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Pedig milyen szép is lenne


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

De nem baj valakinek csak meg lesz valamikor


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

És akkor végre én is olvashatom


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Csak azt sajnálom, hogy az első részben olyan sokan halnak meg


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

De ilyenek ezek a fantasy-k


----------



## Clem (2011 Június 25)

Végre meg van a 20 hsz


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

A Verdák megy a tv-ben.


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

Már láttam, de a párom nézni akarta.


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

De én nagyon unom.


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

hahó


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

Én már régebben regisztráltam, de ugylátszik, hogy akkor sem szedtem össze a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

Huhh ez még csak a hetedik.


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

8 na lassan de biztosan.


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

Mit irjak?


----------



## pronizsuzsa (2011 Június 25)

Nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

teszt, mennyi is már


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

no, még 1, hogy legyen ki a 21


----------



## indián0940 (2011 Június 26)

*nehezen igazodok el ezeken az oldalakon*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


nehezen igazodok el ezeken az oldalakon


----------



## indián0940 (2011 Június 26)

*,,,,,,*

Sok hűhó semmiért. Shakespeare


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 26)

Nagyon köszi, Jó ötlet.


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 26)

indián0940 írta:


> Sok hűhó semmiért. Shakespeare



Ebben maximálisan igazad van!


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 26)

pronizsuzsa írta:


> Én már régebben regisztráltam, de ugylátszik, hogy akkor sem szedtem össze a 20 hozzászólást.



Az biztos, hogy nem könnyű összegyűjtögetni, főleg úgy, hogy írogass a semmiről, mert kötelező!


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 26)

Clem írta:


> Végre meg van a 20 hsz



Gratula!


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 26)

Clem írta:


> Kár, hogy 20 hsz-t kötelező írni



Szerintem is! Még a 10-et is nehéz összeszedni, nem ám a 20.-at.


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 26)

Szépen süt a nap és nekem írogatnom kell ezeket az üziket, hogy minél előbb elkezdődjön a 48 óra! Hát az sem semmi!


----------



## Daniellamer (2011 Június 26)

A 48 óra számlálása csak az elküldött huszadik hsz. után indul? 
Én azt hittem, hogy a regisztráció indítja a 48 órát, és mellesleg kell hogy legyen 20 hsz is...


----------



## Daniellamer (2011 Június 26)

Mondjuk könnyen megvan a 20 hozzászólás, ha mindegyik játékban részt veszel egy-két kör erejéig.


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

1.


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

második


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

itt a harmadik


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

20/4


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

20/5 lassan de biztosan


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

6.-ik hozzászólás


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

7-es kedvenc


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

8 a 20ból


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

9.-ik


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

10 már csak 10


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

11 hehe


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

12 már csak 8


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

13/20


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

14/20  lol


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

15/20


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

16/20 .....


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

17/20 közel a cél


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

18/20 már csak pár lépés


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

19/20 juhuu


----------



## Miszty92 (2011 Június 26)

20/20 :d Yeah!!!


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

koran van


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

mar csak 9


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

es akkor meglesz a 20


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

utana meg 2 napid malmozok


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

de meg mindig van 4


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

kérjük próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével


----------



## pikiati (2011 Június 26)

anyuszy írta:


> *Májas-zöldséges ragu*
> 
> Hozzávalók:
> 
> ...


Kedves anyuszy,
mivel a máj a kedvencem, s a kaprot (szakállamat leszámítva) eddig csak túrós rétesen értem tetten - kíváncsi vagyok eme étel ízeire...
Amennyiben módom lesz megkóstolni (ehhez páromnak is van egy-két szava...), jelzem tapasztalataimat.

Ismételten köszönöm!


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

6


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

asd


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

dsa


----------



## czuczkad (2011 Június 26)

és a végére 
20


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

abc...


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

olwasd


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

vajon sikerül


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

még 17


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

tzu hahaha


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

húsz másodperc 15


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

e egyenlő


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

em szer


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

cé négyzet 987


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

még tizenegy üzenet


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

a fele már megvan ezaz


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

már csak 9 és kész


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

gyerünk sikerülni fog


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

huuuuu


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

hatodik érzék jeeee


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

az ötödik elem...


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

négy van vissza


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

3 a magyar igazság


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

és 2 kettő kettő


----------



## d_c (2011 Június 26)

az utolsó szamuráj


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Most regiztem!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Nagyon tetszik amit eddig láttam!:-D


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Még van 17!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Remek időnk van!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Szóval, most kezdtem horgolással foglalkozni!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Gyönyörűbbnél gyönyörűbb dolgokat láttam.


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Remélem egyszer majd Én is tudok ilyen szépeket készíteni!


----------



## Zsapi (2011 Június 26)

ezt nem értem, ez nem egy játék?


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Egyszerűen beleszerettem! :-D


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Sajna még van 10!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Remélem nem rihog :-D rajtam senki !


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

De muszáj irni valamit!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Hűha!!! Ez nehezebb mint gondoltam!


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

7 van hátra


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

6


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Türelem rózsát terem! 3


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

mindjárt kész vagyok 2


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Itt a vége 1


----------



## boglarka007 (2011 Június 26)

Jó volt dumcsizni! További szép napot!Üdv mindenkinek és aki még jön utánnam annak jó szórakozást! :-D


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

Köszi


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

6


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

19


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

20


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

21


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## Hkriszi78 (2011 Június 26)

Látom te is megszerezted a húsz üzenetet, és tudsz már letölteni? Én is megfelelek a követelményeknek, de mégsem engedi!!! Miért?


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

konyal111 írta:


> abc





csokimarcsi írta:


> szerintem nem léteznek



lehet....


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

Én is


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

Nekem még nincs meg sajnos a húsz


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 27)

uakmdyhsm gtdkaldhn refdui 14025412.14061974.


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 27)

helgahari írta:


> uakmdyhsm gtdkaldhn refdui 14025412.14061974.


 udvozlok mindenkit a canada.hu-n.
Szep jo estet kivanok mindenkinek.
:00::00:


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

Apofys írta:


> Ez a honlap nagyon király!


Nekem is ez a véleményem!


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

Apofys írta:


> már látom előre...
> itt fogom tölteni az estémet!


Hát sok letöltési lehetőség van!


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

Apofys írta:


> Nagyon tetszenek a mesék!


Sok jó mesét lehet itt találni!


----------



## xea (2011 Június 27)

Sok az a 20... Nem???


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Csak nehezen jön össze a 20


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Pedig már rég regisztráltam.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Talán el kellene kezdenem Számolni.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Nagyon örülnék ha hamar meglenne a 20.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Az előttem szólóval egyet értek.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Nagyon sok ez a 20.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

De legalább van ez a lehetőség.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Ami nagyon jó.


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Mit írjak még?


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

......


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

5


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

6


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

7


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

8


----------



## Könyveslány (2011 Június 27)

Mindenkinek további Jó estét!


----------



## KFMonika (2011 Június 27)

Szia!


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

meg sokat kel irjak ?


----------



## atapata (2011 Június 28)

írj csak sok a rontott hozzászólásod


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Várom már a hajnalt..


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

tetszik!


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Jó lenne letölteni.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Haladhatna már.


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

nagyon tetszik!


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Itt az idő.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Nagyon sietek.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Nem érek rá.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Mindjárt mennem kell.


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

atapata? ide kel irni?


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Csak még szétnézek.


----------



## atapata (2011 Június 28)

ide


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Meg keresek.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

És még gépelek.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Nagyon figyelek.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Nem unatkozok.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Én optimista vagyok.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Nem vagyok egyáltalán sértődős.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

De már mennék.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Szeretem a vicceket.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Viccelődünk?


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Vagy focizunk?


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Gyorsan gyerünk.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

De sokat írtam.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

De minek?


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Unalmas.


----------



## matteus (2011 Június 28)

Mikor lesz már vége?


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok! Már sokat hallottam erról az oldalról és kiváncsan olvasgatok


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Sok érdekeség van itt


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

már nézelődtem néhány fórumon és nagyon tetszenek az egyes témák


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

vasarnap


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

kedd


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

hetfo


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

csutortok


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

szombat


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

szeretnem ha vege lenne!


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

pentek


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

csutortok


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

szerda


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

december


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

majus


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

junius


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

agusztus


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

november


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

marcius


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

szeptember


----------



## helgahari (2011 Június 28)

aprilis.11


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

Jó ez a topik...


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

teccik.


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

Szeretnék elolvasni


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

egy könyvet


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

ezért is vagyok most


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

itt.


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

Remélem


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

nem rondítottam


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

bele senkinek


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

semmibe.


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

További szép napot


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

mindenkinek.


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

Később lehet még benézek.


----------



## agica1201 (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Elosszor is udv mindenkinek.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Elnezest az ekezet nelkuli szovegert


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Nem vagyok kanadai.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

sem nemet


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

sem orosz


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

sem rossz. En csak egy olvasni akaro , vagyo emberke vagyok.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Ez ahoz , hogy legyem mit olvassak el kell kuldjek sok hozzaszolast.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Meg kell kuldjek vagy 13 hozzaszolast.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Meg kell kuldjek vagy 12 hozzaszolast.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Meg kell kuldjek vagy 11 hozzaszolast.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Meg kell kuldjek 9 hozzaszolast.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Bar lehet , hogy csak 8 at . . .


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Meg mindig kell kuldjek


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

adad


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

most jon a 15 uzenet


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

20,19,18,17,16,15,14,13,12,11,10


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

meg 4 van hatra


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Most mar nem zevarok tovabb.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

az az zavarok , elirtam, elnezest


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Na meg 1x.


----------



## zzoolliikkaa (2011 Június 28)

Visszlat mindenkinek, es kellemes napokat.


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## Kameko. (2011 Június 28)

20

Köszönöm! =D


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## cseng (2011 Június 28)

20


----------



## citrom25 (2011 Június 28)

Huuha


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

i need somebody


----------



## citrom25 (2011 Június 28)

jaja


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

talk talk talk


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

running


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

egy


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

insatiable


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

thanks for


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

kettő


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

last one


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

szóval kezdjük


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

második


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

harmadik


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

na, még egyet


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

öt


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

hat


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

hét


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

nyolc


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

kilenc


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

tíz


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## ntony.white (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 28)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


 Nekem is!


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Nekem is ez kell!


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Mit csináltok?


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Üdv


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

ntony.white írta:


> 12


+1


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

erdeiné írta:


> 16


legyen inkább 20.


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


Biztos?


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

lyndyke írta:


> szeretem az allatokat


Én a kutyákat.


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Kuviki írta:


> Remélem én is hamar el fogom érni


Biztos vagy benne?:34:


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

ladybird83 írta:


> még 12


Azután 13.


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

zzoolliikkaa írta:


> Elosszor is udv mindenkinek.


Neked is!:..:


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

ntony.white írta:


> második


3.:4:


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Kuviki írta:


> 48 óra kicsit soknak tűnik...de mindent a cél érdekében


Az csak 2 nap.


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

erdeiné írta:


> írjak?


Akkor én is.


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

kemrin írta:


> 4


5


----------



## jolan.mate (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## psofte (2011 Június 28)

Ez talán a tizenegyedik?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Itt fantasztikus


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Örülök, rögzítésének a site


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Szeretem, hogy megtekinthesse a hozzászólásaidat!


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Remélem, hogy tudják, az új barátok


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Én egy nagyon rajongó balett!


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Szeretném megtekinteni sok ungarian balett termelés!


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

miért hozzászólás nem goe fel?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

miért hozzászólás nem megy fel?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

tanítok balett, valaki másnak a balett-tanár itt?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

ez az én 10 hozzászólás


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

és most?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

hány hozzászólás van szükségem


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

lehetőség van ismét a 8?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Remélem, írni helyesen!


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Ez kemény munka lefordítani az angol!


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

más felhasználó olasz?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

Szeretném megosztani balett


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

volt az a fórum, a balett?


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

csak 2 hozzászólás számomra!!


----------



## baja70 (2011 Június 28)

www! most ingyenes nekem!!


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Szeretném letölteni a : A titok
Váltsd valóra legvadabb álmaid
A kulcs....


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Aki tud segítsen


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Charlote Bronte: Jane Eyre szeretném még


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Jóóóban Rosszbaaaan....


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Gyűjtsük a hsz-t


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

pont.pont.vesszőcske.felkiáltójel


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

egykéhánégyöthathét


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Rihanna S&M......


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

Olyan sok idő ez a 20 hsz


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

gyerüünk senki se adja fel


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

egyszer csak összejön


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

nem írhatsz email címet!!!


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

na még vagy 5 -6 hozzázólás


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

márcsak néééééééégy..................................................


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

még háááááároooooommm............................................................


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

még keeeettáőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő......................................................................................kettű?


----------



## erika0403 (2011 Június 28)

na ez az utolsóóóóó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4jippijééééDDDD


----------



## DarkGabor (2011 Június 28)

pont.pont.vesszőcske,felkiáltójel!


----------



## willem (2011 Június 28)

semmi értelme


----------



## willem (2011 Június 28)

ááááá


----------



## willem (2011 Június 28)

de most tényleg ennek mi értelme?:


----------



## willem (2011 Június 28)

megvan


----------



## pacipa29 (2011 Június 29)

Nagyon jó ez a honlap.


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

nekem is


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

tetszik


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

tök jó


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

remélem, hamarosan


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

megtalálok itt


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

mindenfélét


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

amit keresek


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

meg hát


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

én is feltehetek olyanokat


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

amiket esetleg Ti kerestek!


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

vagy még nem tudjátok, hogy keresitek


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

de majd megtudjátok!


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

szóval tényléeg jó


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

akarom mondani TÉNYLEG


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

jó ez a honlap!


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

ha Kanada, ha nem...


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

bár Kanada is jó hely


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

egyszer én is terjesztettem ott a magyar kultúrát személyesen is


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

vagyis 2szer


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

még 2007-ben....


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

na hát ennyit mára, Nektek, tőlem


----------



## hárshegy (2011 Június 29)

üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

Aktívkodjunk kicsit...


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek az atomvárosból


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Hogyan ébresztik fel a fa lovat?
- Follow up!


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Halló?
- Elnézést, ez a kilenc, három, négy, három, hét, hét, nyolc, öt, négy?
- Nem, igen, nem, igen, igen, nem, nem, igen, igen.


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Hogy találod meg a nagy Ő-t?
- Shift+ő.


----------



## noir 1980 (2011 Június 29)

Köszi a hasznos tanácsot!


----------



## Gucus (2011 Június 29)

nagyon sok a 20 hozzászólás!
A feltöltést hol tudom elolvasni, hogy megy?


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*Eb*

Nekem német juhászom van, ordas és kan!


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

igyekszem mert kellenének a kották!


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Tetszik nagyon.


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Végre, már csak sok kell.


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

De jóóóó


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Kulináris


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

3 mérő piros szalag


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Bizonyos...


----------



## ötvi (2011 Június 29)

Köszönöm a hasznos tanácsot, már nagyon várom hogy állandó tag legyek!


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

Fogalmam sincs, hogyan kell hozzászólni. Hátha működik...


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

Működik!!! De boldog vagyok!


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

Fogalmam sincs, hogyan kell hozzászólni. Hátha működik...
:9:


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

Remélem, jól csinálom...


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

Ha jól számolom ez a harmadik.


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... a negyedik ... kiss


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... az ötödik ...


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... a hatodik ...


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... és ez már a hetedik!!!


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... a nyolcadik ...:-?


----------



## omargit (2011 Június 29)

irorszagban lakom


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

...a kilencedik... :33:


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... a tizedik ...:twisted:


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

A szülő élete az a képeskönyv, amelyet a gyerek olvas.


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

... és jön a tizenegyedik!\\m/


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Az élet úgyis rohan, miért akarnád leelőzni?


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*

...tizenkettő...


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

A jó barát olyan ember, aki ismer téged - és mégis szeret.


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*helló*

Mi beszélgethetünk is? :..:


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Azt hiszem, az előző hozzászólásom illene a jó házasságra is, nem csak a barátságra.


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Szerintem igen. Jól vagy?


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*Helló*

Sulivan, omargit válaszoljatok! :kaboom:


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Mégsem velem akarsz beszélgetni?


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Ezt nem értem.


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*Helló*

Kedves Sulivan!
Örülök, hogy válaszoltál. Én úgy keveredtem ide, hogy próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást az oldalon.
Köszönöm, jól vagyok.


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Szia Rikma!

Én már régebben idekeveredtem, de csak most próbálom a 20 hsz-t megírni. Örülök, hogy jól vagy!


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*Helló*

Bocsánat, de olyan béna vagyok ezzel a számítógéppel.


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*Helló*

Én is próbálkoztam már többször is, de soha sem sikerült.


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Nehogy azt hidd, hogy én jobb vagyok. Az előbb máris kaptam egy figyelmeztetést, csak nem tudom mit csináltam rosszul.


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Most, hogy beszélgetünk, legalább látom az értelmét ennek a 20 hsz-nak.


----------



## Rikma (2011 Június 29)

*Helló*

Kedves Sulivan!
Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy most sikerül-e? Kiírta a 20-as számot. Vagy az nem az? 
Sok sikert a hozzászólások összegyűjtéséhez!


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Hahóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó!

Hova tűntél?


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Most csalódtam. Máris egyedül maradtam.


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

ez jó!


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Hát ez érdekes! Két 16. hsz-om lett. Azt hittem, csak én nem tudok számolni.:``:


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Szia Mónika!

Te is próbálkozol?

Sulivan


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Szerintem már összehoztam a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

De most biztosan.


----------



## Sulivan (2011 Június 29)

*Helló!*

Na végre!


----------



## suzanne (2011 Június 29)

Szia, 

Gondolom, azért volt kiirva, hogy 20 értelmes hozzászólást várnak, -hogy aztán le tudj tölteni- , nem akarták hogy úgy járjak,ahogy most... idézeteket várna az ember,erre leesik hogy baromságokat irogatsz..nem ide illik,ebbe az idézetes kategóriába.. gondoltam szólok


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

igen


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

ja


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

jó


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

köszi


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

Nagyon tetszenek a mesék!


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

Köszi a segitséget


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

Ez szép idézet


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

a


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

12345


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

Én nálam is ez van


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

kösz


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

nekem még 10


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

látom te is szeded össze a bűvös 20-at


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

13


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

14


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

15


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

Képeslapra nem volt időm,
mennék hozzád,de nincsen cipőm,
szánkón csúsznék,ha hó esne,
maradjunk egy sms-be!
BOLDOG SZÜLINAPOT!!!


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

16


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

Azt mondják, a születésnapok jót tesznek az egészségnek. Azok élnek a legtovább, akiknek a legtöbb van belőlük...


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

A mosásban kicsit összementél, megint egy évvel öregebb lettél. Ne felj, jön még télre tavasz, ennyi idős is csak egy évig maradsz! BOLDOG SZÜLINAPOT!


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

17


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

9


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

18


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

19 már csak 1


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

bűvös 20-as


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

21 mert ez az egyik lottószámom


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

10


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

11


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

12


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

13


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

14


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

15


----------



## setrof (2011 Június 30)

16


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!



hűűű kéne nekem ez a fil mert nagyon jó


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

mert szeretem a pacis fimkeket


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

jó az oldal


----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)




----------



## Kisagi84 (2011 Június 30)

:d


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

am ide kell idkálni 20 x ?


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

:d


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

* 
szeretnék kijutni szakácsként 

*


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

ez a nagy álmom


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

segít nekem valaki ?


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

majd én leszek a séfek séfe


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

Apofys írta:


> Nagyon Jó Az Oldal!!!!!



szerintem lehetne ilyen oldal több is ami régi filmeket lehet találni és segítőkészek a tagok


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

lefőzök midnenkit


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

ki akar még velem jönni ?


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

nagyon sok segítséget kapnak az új tagok a kik nem tudják hogyan kezeljék ezt az oldalt köszönjük a segítséget


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

és milyen séf szeretnél lenni?


----------



## zozo21 (2011 Június 30)

megszek mindenkit kanadában


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

szeretitek a egri bikavért ????


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

milyen filmet szeretek a leg jobban???


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

szeretek moziba járni?


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

szeretitek a nyarat?


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

szeretitek a tenger partott?


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

szeretek bulizni járni?


----------



## anettke92 (2011 Június 30)

halihó


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

és hova jártok bulizni?


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

ki szereti a fagyit??


----------



## david00778 (2011 Június 30)

merre nyaralnátok szívesen?


----------



## Zsuzsi901 (2011 Június 30)

Hurrá, nyaralunk!


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Nekem meg az egész felépítése tetszik. Mindenki ízlése szerint keresgethet...


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Sokan nem tudják, hogy a történelmi Magyarország területén olyan helyek vannak, melytől a lélegzeted is eláll. Amatőr PiLiskutatóként tudnék pár helyet ajánlani Dobogókő környékén is...


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Én, minden mennyiségben, bármelyik napszakban!


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Tollasbálba!  3 kicsiny gyermekem van...


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Imádom! Aki magyar az a vörösborért rajong.


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Nyári gyerek vagyok! Imádom a nyarat!


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

A másik elemem a víz! (rák vagyok) Tehát igen...


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Bocsi, hogy teli írom ezt a fórumot, de még kell 11 üzenet.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Bocsi, hogy teli írom ezt a fórumot, de még kell 10 üzenet.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Bocsi, hogy teli írom ezt a fórumot, de még kell 9 üzenet.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Bocsi, hogy teli írom ezt a fórumot, de még kell 8 üzenet.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Na már csak 7 üzenet kell és megyek.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Még 6.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Még 5.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Még 4 kell.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Még 3.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Gyerünk.. még 2


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

:d


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

2-2-2-2-2--2-2-2-2-2-2


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

Na az utolsó


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Június 30)

Tényleg nagyon érdekes dolgok vannak itt!


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Június 30)

Tudja vki, hogy mi az a "megköszönés"?


----------



## rozsapiroska (2011 Június 30)

Mikor kell alkalmazni?


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

20


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

19


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

18


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

17


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

16


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

15


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

14


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

13


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

12


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

11


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

10


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

9


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

8


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

7


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

6


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

5


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

4


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

3


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

2


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

1


----------



## tdk50mg (2011 Június 30)

000000000


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első20*

20


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első19*

19


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első18*

18


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első17*

17


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első17*

16


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első17*

15


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első18*

14


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első19*

13


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első18*

12


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első18*

11


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első19*

10


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első20*

9


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első17*

8


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első18*

7


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első17*

6


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első17*

5


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első19*

4


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első18*

3


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

*első20*

2


----------



## feckereki (2011 Július 1)

Köszönök mindent.


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

kipp kopp


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

bejöhetek?


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

nem hiszem el


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

hogy beengednek


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

olyan boldog


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

vagyok, hogy


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

ki sem tudom


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

fejezni szavakban


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

kedves Zsuzsanna 03


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

jóvoltából


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

hát ez a segitőkészség


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

lehengerlő és


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

csak most látom


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

hogy valóban még


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

vannak melegszivű emberek


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

már március ota


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

próbálok bejönni


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

és nem sikerült


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

de most én is itt lehetek


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

veletek és


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

1


----------



## evaregina71 (2011 Július 1)

sok szép dologhoz hozzáferhetek


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

2


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

3


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

4


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

5


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

6


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

12


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## nikivagyok11 (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

I


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

Ii


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

Iii


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

miért nem tudom mindegyik karaktert nagybetűvel írni?


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

Iv


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

már megint...


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

úgy látszik nem tudok római számokat írni


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

akkor inkább:


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

öt


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

hat


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

hét


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

nyolc


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

kilenc


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

tíz


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

na még öt kell!


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

tizenegy


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

tizenhárom


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

tizennégy


----------



## lzoli89 (2011 Július 1)

tizenöt


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 19


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 18


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 17


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 16


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 15


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 14


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 13


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 12


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 11


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Július 1)

*a*

üdv


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Július 1)

*4*

talán még négy


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 10


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Július 1)

*3*

még három


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 9


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Július 1)

*2*

Nállunk esik az eső


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 8


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Július 1)

*1*

Kellemes Hétvégét!


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Július 1)

*zéró*

talán?


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 7


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 6


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 5


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 4


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

20: Én már megettem a kenyerem javát, most a tied következik.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

19: A tudás bűn, de nyugodj meg te ártatlan vagy.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

18: Ránézek az ágyra - aludnék. Ránézek a hűtőre - ennék. Ránézek a tankönyveimre - és semmi!


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

17: Ne feledjük el: ha belénk rúgnak, egy lépéssel előrébb vagyunk.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

16: A május a természet bocsánatkérése a február miatt.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

15: Ha nem találod a nagy Ő-t, nyomd le a shift-et.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

14: Kezdetben Isten teremté a természetes számokat. A többi az ördög műve.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

13: Chuck Norris végigjátszotta a Super Mario-t! Balra!!!


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 3


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

12: A lehetőség csak egyszer kopogtat az ajtódon, de bezzeg a kísértés egész álló nap döngeti.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

11: Ő nem ismer félelmet. Bár még sok szó van, amit nem ismer.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

10: Fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idők az most van.


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 2


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

9: Ha ma 0 fok van és holnap kétszer olyan hideg várható, hány fok lesz holnap?


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 1


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Nekünk meg tacskó


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Igaz volt már több féle is


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

8: A kígyó veszélyes állat mert harap, de a takarítónő még veszélyesebb, mert ő Maris.


----------



## picur10 (2011 Július 1)

még 0 .)


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

én nagyon az elején tartok


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

7: Kevés vagy mint a vidámparkban az emós.


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

De ma elhatároztam magam!!!


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Megszerzem a 20-t


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Mindenki visszafelé számol


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Ha meg lesz a 10, én is elkezdem


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Én itt töröm magyam hogy meglegyen a 10,


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Aztán megint 10 és már helyesen sem tudok írni


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

6: A házasságok az égben köttetnek. Ott, ahol a viharok, villámok, tornádók és jégesők is keletkeznek.


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

már nekem is van nyolc, vagyis kilenc


----------



## zorica74 (2011 Július 1)

Ha most lenyomom a gombot, már a fele meg van


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

5: Ha egy kacsa nem tud úszni, attól még nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

4: Mindíg pesszimistától kérj kölcsön. Ő nem várja, hogy visszaadd!


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

3: Akkora barom vagy, hogy ha te lennél Zorró, "Y"-t rajzolnál a falra.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

2: Meg van zavarodva, mint Ádám anyáknapján.


----------



## capryg (2011 Július 1)

1: Sajnálom az alacsony embereket. Õk tudják meg utoljára, hogy esik az esõ.


----------



## filthy (2011 Július 1)

én is beszállok


----------



## filthy (2011 Július 1)

nagyon frankon dalol a madár a kertben


----------



## filthy (2011 Július 1)

amig le nem lövöm


----------



## filthy (2011 Július 1)

achmed vagyok és mindenkit kinyirok


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 1)

jo nagyon


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 1)

tetszik


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

én már ezt


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

egyszer


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

megcsináltam


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

de nem enged


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

letölteni


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

úgy hogy megint


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

cirkuszolhatok


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

itt ezzel


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

szal még 12


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

11 üzi


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

még tiz


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

kilenc vagyis 9


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

20 mp után nyolc


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

hetes mint a gonoszok


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

Ha6


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

5ös


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

4esssss


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

3assssssssssssss


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

2tőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

20 mp es 1111111111111111111


----------



## ongbak (2011 Július 1)

meg egy ráadás


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Add nekem a te szemeidet,


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Szerintem tovább fogom adni a barátaimnak!


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Szerintem tovább fogom adni minden barátomnak...


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

alig várom már, hogy én is teljes jogú tag legyek...


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Király!


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

nagyon örülök, hogy ráakadtam erre az oldara...


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Ezt az oldalt tényleg a Kanadai magyarok tartják fent?


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Tudja valaki, hogy miért van a 2 napos korlát?


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Szerintem olyan karmikus dolgokba, mint szerelem, gyűlölet, nemigen lehet/kellene beavatkozni. Hosszú távon biztos nem lesz jó.Legfeljebb a következő életben megint megkapod ugyanazt a problémát...


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Igen, fel lehet, és a világon semmi különbség nincs a kettő között.


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

*főleg új tagtársaknak: Mielőtt kérdezel, ( kérünk) olvasd el !*


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

- valahol azt olvastam, hogy ha valakin valamiképpen tudtál segíteni, azzal magadon is segítettél
és ha valakinek ártottál azzal magadnak is ártottal.
-de a segedelem és a kár mind Relatív dolog, és talán ez a torvény még nincs megfejtve...


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

tudjuk azt is h az a nyelv amit többen tudnak könnyebben tanulható
az a keresztrejtvény amit megfejtettek... gyorsabban megoldható
reiki kezelt könnyebben tanulja a reikit ... stb


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

lehet hogy már eltelt akár pár év is és végül megkeresi ezt a topikot és itt találja meg azt a segítséget valaki aki esetleg most más véleményen van:smile:
Remélem azért később is megosztod velünk a gondolataidat az aktuális témával kapcsolatban:smile:Szívesen, én köszönöm a tanítást, mert


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Köszönöm a véleményedet, mert gondolom ez is csak egy vélemény amit sokszor itt ezen a topikon mi is megosztunk illetve megbeszélünk egymással, az meg hogy esetleg más a véleményünk vagy a gondolatunk egy bizonyos témáról szerintem abból levonni bármilyen messzemenő következtetéseket az nem mindig bölcs dolog:smile:


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

19!


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

20!


----------



## doc999 (2011 Július 2)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam itt!!!


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

Örülök annak, hogy van ez az oldal, sok hasznos dolgot találtam én is!


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

Majd elfelejtettem, én egy új tag vagyok, szeretnék sokáig az maradni és most tanulmányozom a dolgokat. Mi hogy működik, mert jó lenne, ha minhamarabb összeszedném a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

Honnan lehet megtudni, hogy még hány hozzászólást kell írjak?


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

Jó az oldal


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

Eddig elég sok mindent


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

találtam itt


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

amit már


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

régóta


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

kerestem


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

de eddig


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

sehol


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

nem


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

találtam


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

úgyhogy


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

remélem


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

hamar letelik


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

a 48 óra


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

és tölthetek


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

le könyveket


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

mert már nincs mit olvasnom


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

imádok olvasni!!!!!


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

és nagyon-nagyon szeretem


----------



## kika86 (2011 Július 2)

imádom az én drága kicsi fiamat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## Holle anyu (2011 Július 2)

)


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

*Az Országgyűlés hétfőn megválasztotta az Alkotmánybíróság öt új tagját, döntött a büntetőeljárási törvényről, az új termékdíj-törvényről és az előadó-művészeti törvény módosításáról. Bizottság vizsgálhatja a cukorgyárak privatizációját, a látvány-csapatsportokat támogató vállalkozások pedig kedvezményt kaphatnak a társasági adóból.*


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Társasági-adókedvezményt kaphatnak az öt látvány-csapatsport valamelyikét támogató vállalkozások, valamint sportolók is választhatják az egyszerűsített közteherviselési hozzájárulás (ekho) szerinti adózást a parlament hétfői döntése alapján. Az Országgyűlés 280 támogató szavazattal, 9 nem és 37 tartózkodás mellett elfogadta a sport támogatásával összefüggő egyes törvények módosítását.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

A *Bánki Erik*, *Szalay Ferenc*, *Seszták Miklós*, *Csizi Péter* és *Hadházy Sándor* fideszes politikusok önálló képviselői indítványaként elfogadott módosítás értelmében társaságiadó-kedvezményt kapnak azok a vállalkozások, amelyek látvány-csapatsportot támogatnak.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

E csapatsportok közé tartozik a labdarúgás, a kézilabda, a kosárlabda, a vízilabda és a jégkorong.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Elfogadta a parlament az egyes egészségügyi tárgyú törvények módosítását. Ennek értelmében megszűnik a passzív táppénz, míg a táppénzen lévők soron kívüli ellátásban részesülhetnek. Az indítvány rendezi az egészségügyi dolgozók ügyeleti díjait és pihenőidejüket, továbbá kimondja: a szakmai kamarákba való belépés illetékmentes.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Az egészségügyi salátatörvényt - amelynek célja elsősorban a Széll Kálmán Tervben foglaltak végrehajtása - 269 igen szavazattal, 45 nem ellenében hagyta jóvá a Ház. A jogszabály július elsején lép hatályba. A törvény indoklása szerint fontos, hogy a közpénzekkel való visszaélés lehetőségét minimálisra csökkentsék, s így a táppénz a biztosítási jogviszonyban álló, jellemzően betegség miatt keresőképtelenné vált embereknek nyújtson pénzbeli ellátást.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

A törvény kimondja a biztosítási jogviszony megszűnését követő keresőképtelenség esetén járó, vagyis a passzív táppénzt eltörlését.A táppénzen lévőket a járóbeteg-szakellátó intézményekben kötelesek soron kívül fogadni, ha a biztosított az ellátást a keresőképtelenségét okozó betegsége miatt veszi igénybe. Így a táppénzen lévők minél előbb ellátást kaphatnak és visszatérhetnek dolgozni.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

A gyógyszerellátásra vonatkozó szabályok módosításának célja a gyógyszertámogatás kiadási és bevételi oldalán a költségvetési törvényben meghatározott háromszáz milliárd forintos egyenleg tartása.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Az új szabályok szerint a jelenlegi 12-ről 20 százalékra emelkednek a gyógyszergyártói befizetések, a gyártókra súlyos szabálytalanság esetén kiszabható bírság maximumát pedig 25-ről 500 millió forintra emelik.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Az Országgyűlés a jobbikos *Zagyva György Gyula* és *Rubi Gergely* mentelmi jogát is felfüggesztette. A képviselők 308 igen szavazattal, 2 nem és 2 tartózkodás mellett döntöttek Zagyva György Gyula mentelmi jogának felfüggesztéséről, amit az ügyészség zaklatás megalapozott gyanúja miatt kezdeményezett.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

A legfőbb ügyész indítványa szerint a jobbikos politikus 2010 augusztusában a verőcei Magyar Sziget Fesztiválon a Hetek című hetilap két munkatársát fenyegető kijelentéseket tett, "mindeközben a kezében lévő ostorral végig hadonászott" és egy alkalommal az újságírók egyike felé ütött.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Zagyva György Gyula a parlament döntése előtt elmondott felszólalásában ártatlannak nevezte magát és kérte mentelmi joga felfüggesztését.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Mandátumuk tizenkét évre szól. A képviselők titkos szavazással választották alkotmánybíróvá a kormánypártok jelöltjeit: *Balsai István* fideszes országgyűlési képviselőt, az Antall-kormány volt igazságügy-miniszterét, *Pokol Béla* egyetemi tanárt, *Szalay Péter* ügyvédet, *Szívós Máriát*, a Fővárosi Bíróság tanácselnökét és *Dienes-Oehm Egon* korábbi nagykövetet, nemzetközi magánjogászt.


----------



## Luluonline (2011 Július 2)

Vizsgálóbizottságot hozott létre a Ház a cukorgyárak privatizációjának kivizsgálása érdekében.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

*James Herbert - Sötét titkok háza*


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Ódon, elhagyatott ház áll az Ördöghasadék - a mély és meredek falú szurdok - mentén, mely a mocsaras fennsíktól egészen a kikötőfaluig, Hollow Bayig húzódik.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

A ház neve Crickley Hall:


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

hatalmas és nyomasztó, valahogy olyan baljóslatú.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Azt beszélik róla,


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

kísértetek lakják.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Úgy hiszik,


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

borzalmas titkot őriz.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Bár némi fenntartással, a Caleigh család mégis beköltözik:


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

egy kis nyugalmat keresnek Észak-Devon eme gyönyörű vidékén, cseppnyi békét, és lelkük mélyén azt remélik


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

itt lezárhatják a család életének legutóbbi szomorú fejezetét.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Ám a házban semmi nem úgy alakul,


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

ahogy kellene.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Megmagyarázhatatlan zajokat hallanak.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Az esténként gondosan becsukott pinceajtó


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

reggelre mindig kitárul.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Olyan dolgokat látnak,


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

amelyekre nincs racionális magyarázat.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

A Caleigh család minden más választása jobb lett volna ennél, a lassan kibontakozó rémálom ugyanis minden képzeletet felülmúl.


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Rövidesen szembesülniük kell Crickley Hall eltitkolt iszonyatával...


----------



## vycacica (2011 Július 2)

Imádtam ezt a könyvet, ajánlom mindenkinek...


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

*hello*

nem értem,hogy minek a husz hozzászólás


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

*hello*

ez regény ?


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

magammal beszélek,vagy van még valaki itt ?


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

vycacica, szia, fiu vagy,vagy leányzó?


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

csak én böngészem a témát....


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

már van nyolc hozzááászóóólááásoom...


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

ez a tizedik,de még nem értem a lényeget


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

*hello*

nem olvasatam e könyvet,de filmtémában ismerős


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

*hello*

van itt jó téma, csak meg kell találni...:55:


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

1


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

2


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

3


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

4


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

5


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

6


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

7


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

8


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

9


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

10


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

11


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

12


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

13


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

14


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

15


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

16


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

17


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

18


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

19


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

20


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

Még most se megy...


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

De miért?


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

A 20 már megvolt...


----------



## ricsy1980 (2011 Július 3)

Most akkor mit csináljak?


----------



## Eletkep (2011 Július 3)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## Eletkep (2011 Július 3)

Értelmes hozzászólás kellene


----------



## Kristi13 (2011 Július 3)

Örülök, hogy én is közétek tartozhatok.


----------



## Kristi13 (2011 Július 3)

Köszi, hogy van ez a lehetőség


----------



## Kristi13 (2011 Július 3)

12


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 3)

próba


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 3)

abc


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 3)

def


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 3)

remélem sikerül könyveket fel és letöltenem


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 3)

holnap hétfő lesz


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 3)

ma egy patak mellett sétáltam


----------



## voma (2011 Július 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## voma (2011 Július 3)

én is csatlakozok.


----------



## voma (2011 Július 3)

ez a 24. hozzászolásom. Remélem elég lesz.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Tiffany 55. Kelly Street: Robbanásveszély


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Marnie gazdag szülők viselkedési zavarokkal küzdő gyermekei számára létesített magániskolában tanít. Növendékeit elviszi egy katonai felvonulásra,


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

ahol feltűnik neki Jared, a vietnami veterán.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Mivel a férfi robbanóanyag szakértőnek számít, később Marnie a segítségét kéri egy titokzatos ügyben:


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

valaki csapdákat helyezett el az iskola eladásra szánt gyakorlóterén.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Együtt utaznak a helyszínre, hogy megoldják a kockázatos feladatot,


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

a lány szívét azonban leginkább az atlétatermetű Jared közelsége veszélyezteti...


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Király, vezér, bástya, futár, gyalog


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

a világ egyik legnépszerűbb táblás játékának figurái.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Elnevezésük még a középkor világát tükrözi,


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

a játék variációi azonban ma is kimeríthetetlenek.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Daniel King, nemzetközi nagymester könyve a sakk történetének kezdeteitől


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

vezeti el az olvasót a figurák megismerésén keresztül a legfontosabb stratégiai szabályokig és lehetőségekig.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

(Daniel Kinget a könyv magyar kiadásának szaklektora, Forintos Győző nagymester indította el a pályáján.)


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Leslie L. Lawrence, a híres keletkutató és rovartudós Manilába,


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

a Fülöp-szigetek fővárosába érkezik, hogy megvásároljon egy értékes lepkegyűjteményt.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Hamarosan kiderül azonban, hogy a gyűjtemény gazdája halott; a gyűjteménynek nyoma veszett; a manilai repülőtér majdnem felrobban;


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

felbukkan Robert McKinley, aki nem kábítószercsempész, csak karatézik;


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Mr.Vu, aki sokat borotválkozik és kést hajigál, továbbá jó pár nyughatatlan holttest, és Paz-Marin, a cipőtalp puhaságú rendőrkapitány...


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Csakhogy Leslie L. Lawrencet nem olyan fából faragták, hogy visszarettenjen e csip-csup apróságoktól.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Fogai közé szorítja pipáját, kezébe veszi 38-as Smith and Wessonját, és irány Mindanao, a rejtélyes sziget.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

[FONT=&quot]Hogy az ínyenceknek is kedveskedjek![/FONT]


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

[FONT=&quot]„Remek ember, könyve abszolút gyönyörűség…[/FONT]


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

hol volt hol nem


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

[FONT=&quot] Vagy negyven évvel ezelőtt olvastam Cyril Connolly _The Unquiet Grave_ című esszéjét. [/FONT]


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

volt egyszer egy


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

[FONT=&quot]Azóta az egész szépirodalomban egyetlen munkára sem emlékszem, mely ennyire magával ragadott, mint a _The __[FONT=&quot]Notes[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] from the [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Rainforest[/FONT]_[/FONT]


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

iciri piciri házacska


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

ott lakott egy


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

A húszas évek Barcelonájában egy titokzatos idegen felkeres egy reménytelenül szerelmes fiatal írót.


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

iciri piciri kismacska


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Visszautasíthatatlan ajánlatot tesz neki: rengeteg pénz, és talán egyéb jutalmak is várják, ha megbeszélt időre megírja a Könyvet,


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

volt annak két


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

iciri piciri kis ökre


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Az író elvállalja a munkát, és ezzel ördögi csapdába kerül; hidegvérű gyilkosok, kegyetlen kopók, áruló barátok és csalfa szerelmek kísérik temetőkön és kísértetkastélyokon át, hogy végtére is leleplezze azt, aki a szálakat mozgatja.


----------



## janosik (2011 Július 4)

Kezdődjön hát az ANGYALI JÁTSZMA…


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

rákaptak az


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

iciri piciri kis tökre


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

csizmát húz


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

az iciri piciri kismacska


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

hová lett az iciri piciri barmocska


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

bejárja az


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

iciri piciri kis erdőt


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

s nem leli az


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

iciri piciri tekergőt


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

bejárja az iciri piciri kaszálót


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

s nem leli az iciri piciri


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Július 4)

lemaradtam az unheilig koncertről mert dolgoznom kellett...


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

kószálót


----------



## lucica (2011 Július 4)

rátalált egy iciri piciri


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Július 4)

"... Ich lass dich gehen
und wünsch dir alles Glück der Welt.
In diesem Augenblick
bist du das Einzige was zählt.
Lass dich fallen
und schlaf ganz einfach ein.
Ich werde für immer an deiner seite sein. ..."
/Unheilig-An deiner seite/​


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

*jajj*

de köszönöm ezt a topikot annak, aki létrehozta DD most itt töltöm a napomat, hogy meglegyen a 20, aztán leteljen a 48 óra


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

jaj de sok van még hátra


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

semmi nincs a tv-ben, inkább olvasok.. értelmesebb elfoglaltság


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

nagyon rossz idő van... hát hol a nyár??? :O


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

abc...
123...


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

még van...


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Na ez nekem is kell!!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Remélem jó napom lesz!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Gondolokodás.


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Kiadó!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Bejön ezt az opciót!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Megint hétfő!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Hol van még a péntek.


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Messze még a péntek 16:00!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Jöhetne már a jó idő!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Ma már azt igérik!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

De nem szeretem a hétfőket!!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Az örök hétfő


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

De nem szeretem a hétfőket


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Aludni akarok!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Ágyat kérek!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Pihe puha ágy!!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Haza akarok menni!!!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Már nemsok van hátra.


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Már majdnem ebédidő!!!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Utánna már nemsok és haza lehet menni!


----------



## tomteq (2011 Július 4)

Ez is megtörtént!


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

9 :d


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

:d


----------



## Bomag5 (2011 Július 4)

Örülök, hogy én is itt lehetek


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

...... mért van ilyen hideg??


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

.....


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 4)

Még messze van az a 20...


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

1234


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

jaj legyen már 20


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 4)

olvasni kéne... hm ...


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

...


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

hú ez szupi


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

szupi oldal


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

....


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

lol


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

kanada


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

hét


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tralala


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

hétfő


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tízz


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizeneggy


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizen3


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizen4


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizen5


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizen6


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizen7


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

tizen8


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

19


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

mikor fog má ez menni


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

lllll


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

looll


----------



## eniko7 (2011 Július 4)

looll angel


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sajnos még mindig nem értem a hozzászólás limitet, de ha csak így jutunk tovább


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

*könyvek*

mit meg nem tesz az ember egy-két jó könyvért


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)




----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

123


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

*456*

még kilenc


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

nyolc


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

hét


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

hat


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

öt


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

négy


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

három


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

kettő


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

egy


----------



## Viet (2011 Július 4)

remélem vége!


----------



## kiscsillag88 (2011 Július 4)

tényleg jó kis honlap


----------



## kiscsillag88 (2011 Július 4)

A természetben egyetlen működés sem ok nélkül való; értsd meg az okot, és nem lesz szükséged a tapasztalatra.

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## kiscsillag88 (2011 Július 4)

minek van vége?


----------



## kiscsillag88 (2011 Július 4)

annyi jó dolog van itt


----------



## kiscsillag88 (2011 Július 4)

Valamennyi emberi tudomány közül, úgy tetszik, az emberről szóló tudomány a leghasznosabb és a legkevésbé előrehaladott.

Jean Jacques Rousseau


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

1


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## sergnechaev (2011 Július 4)

11 köszönet


----------



## sergnechaev (2011 Július 4)

jo az oldal


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

szia


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

helló


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

köszi, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

király az oldal!


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

full nagyon jó


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

remélem szeretettel fogadtok


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

isten hozott engem itt


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

jól fogom érezni magam


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Azta mennyi csodás dolog, ááá


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Egész este böngészni fogok, hurrá


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

ITTTTTT!!!!!!! Végre


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Jó estét mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Mindenki ugye itt jól érzi magát?


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Végre megtaláltam,amire vágytam!!!!!


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Köszönöm!!!!


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Nagyon örülök!!!!!


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

És most jön a keresés!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fanita1972 (2011 Július 5)

Végre !!!!!!! Indulok! köszönöm!


----------



## pepush (2011 Július 5)

akkor go-go-go


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

Fantasztikus ez a hely!


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

Új belépőként nagyon várom, hogy értékes tagja legyek ennek a közösségnek!


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Köszönet azoknak a tagoknak, akik fáradtságot és időt nem kímélve vezetik A Fórumot!*


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

Vajon valaki elolvassa a hozzászólásaimat???


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a helyre, azt mondják nincsenek véletlenek!*


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

Még 15 értelmes hozzászólás van hátra, és akkor teljes értékű tagként szerepelek majd!


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Szép napot mindenkinek!*


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

Sok szeretettel köszöntöm a CanadaHun közösségének minden tagját! 
:444:


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Egy kis bölcsesség:*

*Naponta nő és tágul a világ; 
tegyétek tökéletesebbé tehát. 
Mert ha jobb és tökéletesebb lett, 
benne mindenki otthont lelhet.*

Goethe


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Az idő múlása:*
*"...életünk legnagyobb része úgy telik el, hogy rosszul cselekszünk, nagy része úgy, hogy semmit sem csinálunk, szinte egész életünk pedig úgy, hogy mást csinálunk, mint amit kellene."*

Seneca


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Az előző folytatása:*

*"Az élet nem más,mint egy villámlás az égen.
Elszalad mint gyors hegyi csermely. "*


Buddha


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

_Figyelemreméltó gondolat:_

"A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas."

Heine


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*"Az emberek néha belebotlanak az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodnak és továbbmennek." *

Churchill


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd." 

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Sajnos igaz:*

*"Remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, Sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, S meg nem találni, - ez az élet."*

Madách Imre


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

Kapcsolódik az előző idézethez, csak kicsit későbbről való:

*"Ha felépítenék a boldogság házát, a legnagyobb helyiség a váróterem lenne." *

Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*"Nagy baj az öregség, de ez az egyetlen esély a hosszú életre."*

Bismarck


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Ez nagyon jó:*

_"Kértem Erőt... és kaptam nehézségeket, amelyek erőssé tesznek._
_Kértem Bölcsességet... és kaptam problémákat, hogy megoldjam őket._
_Kértem Jómódot... és kaptam agyat és izmot, hogy dolgozzak._
_Kértem bátorságot... és kaptam akadályokat, hogy legyőzzem azokat._
_Kértem Szerelmet... és kaptam bajban lévő embereket, hogy segítsek._
_Kértem Jóindulatot... és kaptam lehetőségeket._
_Semmit nem kaptam meg, amit akartam... De mindent megkaptam,
amire szükségem volt.__Éld az életet félelem nélkül, nézz szembe az
akadályokkal, tudd, hogy képes vagy legyőzni őket."_


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Még egy idézet:*

_"Kívánom, hogy mindig legyen időd:_ _
- nevetni, mert ez a lélek legszebb zenéje,_
_- olvasni, mert ez a bölcsesség alapköve,_
_- dolgozni, mert ez a siker ára,_ _
- játszani, mert ez az örök ifjúság titka,_
_- szeretetet adni, mert gyógyítja az embert,_ _
azt is aki adja, azt is aki kapja,_ _
- egy pillanatnyi mosolyra, mert ez az_ _arc legszebb ékszere,_
_- néhány kedves szóra, mert ezzel egymás_
_ számára könnyebbé tehetjük az életet."_

_Ismeretlen szerző_


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*És végül egy utolsó idézet:*

_"Az utaknak céljuk van. Minden út összefut végül egyetlen közös célban.
S akkor megállunk és csodálkozunk, tátott szájjal bámészkodunk,
csodáljuk azt a rejtelmes rendet a sok út szövevényében, csodáljuk
a sugárutak, országutak és ösvények sokaságát, melyeken
áthaladva végül eljutottunk ugyanahhoz a célhoz.
Igen, az utaknak értelmük van. De ezt csak utolsó
pillanatban értjük meg, közvetlenül a cél előtt."_​​​​_(_*Márai Sándor*_)_​


----------



## AWI (2011 Július 5)

*Az Én utam eddig tartott ebben a topikban, TOVÁBBI SZÉP NAPOT kívánok MINDENKINEK!*


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

Most elszámolok 20-ig!


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

1.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

2.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

3.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

ez már 4.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

és az 5.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

6.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

7.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

8.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

9.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

10.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

11.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

12.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

13.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

14.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

15.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

16.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

1.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

3.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

4.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

5.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

6.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

7.


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

8.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

9.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

17.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

10.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

18.


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

11.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

19.


----------



## csokimikulás (2011 Július 5)

20. éjáó!


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

12.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

13.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

14.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

16.


----------



## Zsuzsu75 (2011 Július 5)

20


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

17.


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

18.


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

19.


----------



## tutuli (2011 Július 5)

20.


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

:-?


Zsuzsu75 írta:


> 20


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

Most


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

próbálom


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

összeszedni


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

azt a bizonyos


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

de


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

elég nehéz


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

a semmiről


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

írni


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

szeretném


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

*nincs*

ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

ha már


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

összejönne!


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

De


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

Igen


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

elég


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

nehéz


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

lassan


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

megy


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

ez


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

legyűrni, hogy


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

a semmiről


----------



## antal60 (2011 Július 5)

kellene írni.


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

Helló! A 20 hozzászólással birkózok én is


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

akkor ez most egy


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

De nekem már összejött!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

sokat kell még írnom ahhoz, hogy legyen valami


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

most meg mar kettő


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 5)

További jó szórakozást!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

de jó neked h összejött


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

hasitunk, mert harom


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

negyöt önelött


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

ujra öt,


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,910100101010


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

hat es durvan halad


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

111111


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

nagy a tét, ez hét


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

durvan haver


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

amikort vége


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

közel a tíz, ez itt a 8


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

az utolsó hang is


----------



## Bazookas (2011 Július 5)

kilenc bevihetsz


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

szétfoszlott már


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

mi?


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

még 9


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

aztán már csak 8


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

na már csak 7


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

6 quotes left


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

mamo number five


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

4,3,2,1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

three three three


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

1999999


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

most már csak vége lesz egyszer


----------



## 7makimaki (2011 Július 5)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 5)

még 18 van hátra


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 5)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

végre jó idő van


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

123456


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

márcsak 4


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

455


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

márcsak 2


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 5)

süt a nap


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## Jucus 20 (2011 Július 5)

jeeeeeeee


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 5)

már csak kevés hiányziiik


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

Jó az oldal


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

Szia


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

Tök jó könyvek vannak fenn


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

Legalábbis szerintem


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

20


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

meg csomó más hasznos dolog is


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

a lényeg


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

hogy királyság a dolog


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

nem is értem


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

hogy nem találtam


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

rá


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

régebben


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## Mici77 (2011 Július 5)

végre


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

nagyon joo az oldal


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

szuperr


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)




----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

imadomm


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

777777


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

meg6


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

meg5


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

meg 4


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

meg3


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

meg 2


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

jupppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## heleen (2011 Július 5)

:55::55:


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

Ehhez a kitörő örömáradathoz én is csatlakozom.


----------



## Matu55 (2011 Július 5)

*Hú, de jó lenne már elérni a bűvös 20-at!*




Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


----------



## Logar1 (2011 Július 5)

Bravóóóóóóóó! ez egy nagyszerű oldal. örülök, hogy idesodródtam


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Teljesen véletlen akadtam rá erre az oldalra.


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Nagyon érdekel az ezotéria, különösen a meditációk.


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Osho az egyik kedvencem!


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Valamikor jógáztam, s a végén minden alkalommal meditáltunk.


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

És a fű nő magától!... (Osho)


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

nagyon szeretnék anyagokat letölteni....


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

harmóniában élni...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Érdekes! Van egy barátom, aki nagyon kedveli Oshót...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Megszállottja, elkötelezett híve...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Kicsit faramuci a dolog, mert sok dolgot úgy él meg, ahogy azt Osho vallja, de


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

ami számára nem kedvező valamely ok miatt...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

azzal kapcsolatban úgy tesz, mintha nem is lenne!


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Véleményem szerint, Oshót is csak komplexitásában lehet vizsgálni....


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

s nem lehet bizonyos részeket kiragadva értelmezni...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Lásd, boldogság....


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

vagy féltékenység....


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

A szeretetről vallott nézet szerint, a szeretet nem lehet önző
...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Nem lehet megbéklyózó, sem nem kisajátító...


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

A szeretet megértő, elfogadó, együtt érző... és legfőképp nem önző. A szeretett személynek....


----------



## drantiklali (2011 Július 6)

Köszönöm, hogy néhány gondolatomat leírhattam.


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

download


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

a


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

b


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

c


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

d


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

e


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

99


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

8


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

7


----------



## franczmagic (2011 Július 6)

6


----------



## AnKata (2011 Július 6)

"Élj gyorsan, szeress szenvedélyesen!"


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

szuper az oldal...........


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

A


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

B


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

C


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

D


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

Ha egyszer megkérdezed, mit szeretek jobban, téged vagy az életem
én majd aszt válaszolom,az életem.Te majd akkor elhagysz,
anélkül hogy tudtad volna hogy te vagy az életem

monológ.


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

Aszt kérdi a perec lány..perec?
Aszt mondja a perec fiú..pereclek.


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

E


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

F


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

G


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

1


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

2


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

3


----------



## alex-2 (2011 Július 6)

mennyi?
harminc.
mi harminc?
és mi mennyi?


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

4


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

5


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

6


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

7


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Július 6)

"... bár minden egész eltörött, 
létezik IGAZ és ÖRÖK!
de jól vigyázz, ha gondolsz rá,
az ördög rögtön felröhög.
a virághabos fák alatt, 
ölelkezik két pillanat,
elillanunk, elomlunk porrá ..."

/Ákos - Érintő/​


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

8


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

9


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

10


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

11


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

Szurep az oldal


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Július 6)

"... ne kérd, hogy: lassan a testtel!
ne súgd, hogy: most ne siesd el!
Oh: bárcsak érinthetném! ..."​


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

2


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

3


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

4


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

5


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

6


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

7


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

8


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

9


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

10


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

11


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

12


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

13


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

14


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

15


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

16


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

17


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

18


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

19


----------



## franzmagic (2011 Július 6)

20


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

nem is tudom, hánynál tartok


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

a szójátékok nagyon jók


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

11


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

12


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

13 - még jó, hogy nem vagyok babonás


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

14


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

15


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

16


----------



## jessica95 (2011 Július 7)

inkább visszamegyek játszani


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Már rég regisztráltam,


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

de mindig olyan kevés az időm,


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

hogy nem volt lehetőségem megírni a 20 hsz.-t,


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Van egy másfél


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

éves pici lányom, akit IMÁDOK!


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Jázminnak hívják


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Próbálok


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

nem oltári nagy


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

hülyeségeket írni,


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

de már nagyon szeretném,


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

ha állandó tag lehetnék...


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Kinéztem


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

sok


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

szuper


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

mesét,


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

aminek a kis drágám


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

borzasztóan


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

fog


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

örülni!


----------



## serendipity (2011 Július 7)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

Üdv!


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

Tuti ez a fórum.


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

Főleg a sok midi miatt.


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

Zenészeknek


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

kiváló


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

Lassan


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

akar


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

összejönni


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

ez


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

a


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

20


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

hozzászólás


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

de


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

sebaj


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

majd


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

csak


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

összejön.


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

És lám-lám


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

össze is


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 7)

jött.


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

Mikor


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

ezt


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

írom


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

már


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

csak


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

10


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

post


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

kell


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

a 20 hoz


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

De amikor


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

már ezeket


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

írom lehet


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

hogy megvan


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

a 20


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

post, de


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

ki


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

számolja


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

ezt


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

Ugye?


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

huh


----------



## Drac0n (2011 Július 7)

és ezzel meg is van...


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Már én is jó úton haladok a 20 felé! ;-)


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

De még kell pár hozzászólás...


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Már lassan elérem a felét


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

9.


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

És megvan a fele!!!  Már csak 10 kell


----------



## rekuci123 (2011 Július 7)

Még csak most vagyok az elején, de gyűlik..


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Ez az oldal nagyon nagyszerű. Széleskörű és tartalmas témák.


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Fantasztikus.


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Gyönyörű


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

1,2,3


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

egy, kettő, három,


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

ki legyen a párom?


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Süt a nap nehogy szomorú légy.


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

halihalihalihó


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

alakul ez


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

és még ugyanennyi


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

12


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

sort


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

paganini


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Shadow


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

a zene a mindenem


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

cigiszünet


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Simlis és a Szende


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Reflex


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Yamaha


----------



## Balizs Sanyi (2011 Július 7)

Városnézés


----------



## KaktuszJ (2011 Július 7)

de jo itt lenni


----------



## KaktuszJ (2011 Július 7)

szeretek olvasni, ti nem?


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Sziasztok megskubiznátok Blogunkat?:http://garrysmodkk.blogspot.com/


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Am mit csánjunk? szerintem az abc-s öütlet fasza anglishül (English) ki tud?
ABCDIFGHI......


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Family Guy,South park Firka villa FOREVER


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

XDDDDDDDDDDDLOL ha valaki Ilyen Okos Einstein-szerűségekre vagytok kíváncsiak AZT ADOM Blog!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Na a cherry Kóla Jó vagy rossz ti szeretitek?én ja. a kólát simán nem de a cherry's nagyon bejön!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Hát Egy Troll Képregény!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Am kinek van jó napja?


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

A 20-Kommentet meg akarom szerezni ezért írok most ilyen Sokat!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Már 8-nál járok! Hálelujah


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Amúgy jó Fórum! Re,élem nem zár be...


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Mert amin eddig voltam azok mind bezártak vagy csak újraindultak a razzia miatt vagy mi.Fura...


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Eggyel elmentem mikor azt írtam 8-nál járok .... na mindegy Mostmár végre ez a 12.-ik !!!!!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

KaktusJ: Én igen szeretek sok Martha Tailor Kiolvastam már!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Kedvenc Filmek: 50 első Randi ,Delfin Napja Stb. nektek?


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Elszámolunk 100-ig? 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Na?


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

11 12 1 3 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
Akkor? Na Egy kis számolás!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Na akkor inkább Ki halotta a Zene szégyeneit Pl:Zsófi Rágógumi?
Szegény Ország....


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Na Már csak 2 Igeeen!!!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

Na akkor mégegyszer a Fórum szuper! És így Továb!!! Hajrá CanadaHun!


----------



## masai (2011 Július 7)

És a 20 Kommentem Talán Még egy Köszönöm szépen Nyílvánítás mert Hogyha Bandi-47 Nem látta volna a tegnap írt 5-üzenetemet a egy filmhez kommentálva és nem írta volna meg nekem hogy ide kell írni akkor valószínűleg gondban lennék vagyis Köszönöm szépen Bandi-47 !


----------



## gyombercica (2011 Július 7)

nekem is, köszi


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Páromat érdekli az ezotéria


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Ezért végigcsinálom ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

A könyvek papír formában már nem férnek el


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Kicsi a lakás.


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Szerencse, hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Már régóta nézem, csak letölteni keveset tudtam


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Egy pár linket belépés nélkül is lehet látni


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Majd csak haladok


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Ez már a kilencedik


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Tudja valaki, hogy ennek mi az értelme?


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Már sok oldalon regisztráltan, de ilyet még nem láttam


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Remélem megéri


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Szerencsére engem is sok minden érdekel


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Így kitartó vagyok


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Remélem senki nem olvassa el ezeket amiket írtam


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Ezt mindenki így csinálja?


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Már nem sok van


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Hm. Ez egy komoly regisztráció


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Na elértem a 20. ig


----------



## bary39 (2011 Július 7)

Akkor most már látom a linkeket?


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

érdekes kis fórum ez.


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

bary39 írta:


> Ezt mindenki így csinálja?



Nem.


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

tizenhárom.


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

tizennégy. sosem gondoltam hogy ennyire kell nekem egy könyv.


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

inkább dolgoznék.


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

Megjelent a rumos balaton szelet. Nem jó.


----------



## sasa54 (2011 Július 8)

az oldal klassz,de nehezen tudom elérni a 20 az-az a húsz hozzászolast


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

**

akkor rajta


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

**

kezdődjék a visszaszámlálás


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

**

rumos balaton?


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

**

én maradok a jó öreg rumos sportszeletnél


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

**

a legeslegjobb a saját készítésű


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*találós 1*

mi az?


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*találós 2*

feldobják Pista bács, leesik semmi?


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*?*

?


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*?*

nos?


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*?*

??


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*??*

????


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*!*

Pista bácsi megfogta az Isten lábát.


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

**

:d


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

:d


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*?*

úgy tűnik itt szeretik a 2-es és 20-as számot. a nagyfőnök 02.20-án született? 2 nap várakozás, 20 hozzászólás, 20 másodperc két hozzászólás között. vidámság!


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*..*

no sebaj, már csak egy és kész


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*!!!!*

tádám!!! pezsgőt! 20.


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 8)

:dd


----------



## straszkost (2011 Július 8)

Nagyon jó az oldaal.


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

remélem itt is elfogadják a számolós írásokat


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

ha nem akkor bajba leszek


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

de azért kipróbálom.mondjuk legyen a számom 17


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]*„Senki sem lehet szabad, aki a szenvedélyek rabja”*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot]*(Püthagoras)*[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 8)

Az élet egyetlen nagy kihívás, és csak azok tudják igazán, mit jelent élni, akik elfogadják a kihívást.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 8)

Az életet nem azért kaptuk, hogy megismerjük, hanem hogy használjuk.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 8)

Az élet olyan, amilyennek jellemünk akarja. Úgy alakítjuk, mint a csiga a házát.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 8)

Élni annyi, mint küzdeni.


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

20


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

21


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

23


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

a 22 kimaradt


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

24


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

25


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

26 és elértem a féltávhoz


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

27


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

28


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

29


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

30


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

31


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

32


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

33


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

na még 3


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

és már csak 2


----------



## itrion (2011 Július 8)

és a cél


----------



## klarikaka (2011 Július 8)

haho


----------



## rekuci123 (2011 Július 8)

Alakulok és lassan letelik a 48 óra is.


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

1


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

2


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

3


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

4


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

5


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

6


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

7


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

8


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

9


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

10


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

11


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

12


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

13


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

16


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

17


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

18


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

19


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

20


----------



## Alex74 (2011 Július 9)

21


----------



## sasa54 (2011 Július 9)

nem mindig lehet a hozzászólást elkuldeni


----------



## sasa54 (2011 Július 9)

na végre sikerűlt. szabad felhasználásu programokat mikor lehet letolteni.
en csak ezt az oldalt hasznalom


----------



## bisne (2011 Július 9)

22


----------



## Dzsama (2011 Július 9)




----------



## Dzsama (2011 Július 9)

:l


----------



## Dzsama (2011 Július 9)

jóóó


----------



## joj (2011 Július 9)

Hello!Hogyan tudnam kezelni ezt az oldalt?mivel mind azt keri tolem a canadahun oldala hogy 20 uzenetet kell hagynom de hova? kinek? vagy ez mar nem szamit a lenyeg a 20 uzenet?


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

jó az oldal


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

3


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

4


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

5


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

6


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

7


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

:--::23:8


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

:33:9


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

10


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

11


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

:11:12


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

\\m/14


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

:0:15


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

16


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

:111:17


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

:88:18


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 9)

19 és hurrrrrá!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joj (2011 Július 9)

*little angel*



Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!





viszka írta:


> :11:12


,,,


----------



## joj (2011 Július 9)

Jo ez az oldal,szertnem tudni kezelni .Ha valaki tudna segiteni halas lennek erte.


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

A székely sakkozik a lovával.
Ezt látva átszól a szomszéd:
- A csudába, magának ilyen okos lova van?
Mire a székely gúnyosan:
- Ez okos? 4:2-re vezetek.


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

No megpróbálkozom...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

...ha nem ez az a hely Kedves moderátor,akkor buktam...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

14...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

A kis csiga kérleli a mamáját:
- Hadd szaladjak át az úttesten!
- Most nem lehet! Két óra múlva jön a busz.


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

15...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Bemegy a skót a vendéglőbe, sorra eszi a legjobb ételeket, majd szól a pincérnek:
- Főúr, kérem! Kinek kell fizetni? A pincér magától értetődő könnyedséggel: - Hát nekem!
- Huh! - sóhajt fel a skót megkönnyebbülve - már azt hittem, nekem!


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Miután megalkotta Isten Ádámot és Évát, azt mondta nekik:
- Még két adományom maradt. Az egyik, az állva pisilés művészete és ...
- Én!!! Én!!! Én!!!! Én akarom Istenem, kérlek, kérlek, kérlek!!!!! -
szakította félbe azonnal Ádám - ez annyira leegyszerűsítené az életemet...
Éva beleegyezett, neki nem volt fontos ez. Isten Ádámnak adta az elsőt.
Ádám kiáltozott örömében, szaladgált az édenkertben, minden fa mellett
megállt pisilni, kiszaladt a tengerpartra, pisilve rajzolt a homokba...
Isten és Éva nézték egy darabig a boldog férfit, aztán Éva a Teremtő
felé fordult és megkérdezte :
- Melyik a másik ?
- Az ész, Éva, az ész...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Magázva vagy tegezve... 

A főnök aggódik a beosztottja miatt, mert 12-kor mindig elmegy valahova, 2-kor megérkezik, és újra leül dolgozni.
Felbérel egy detektívet, hogy kiderítse, mit csinál közben.

A nyomozó másnap jelenti:

- János ismét elhagyta az irodát, beszállt a kocsijába, a házához hajtott és bent lepihent. Utána megebédelt a hűtőjében talált ételből és lefeküdt a feleségével . Ezután elszívott egyet a legjobb szivarjai közül és visszajött dolgozni.

- Én már azt hittem valami baj van. Ez nagyon egészséges!

- Khm... Nos, megengedi, hogy tegezzem?

- Természetesen.

- Akkor elmondanám még egyszer: János elhagyta az irodát, beszállt a kocsidba és a házadhoz hajtott. Ott megebédelt a hűtődben talált ételből. Ezután lefeküdt a feleségeddel, elszívott egyet a legjobb szivarjaid közül, és visszajött dolgozni.


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Hogy hívják....
-Albert Einstein torz testvérét? Frank Einstein.
-A vámpírok adminisztrátorát? Vérelszámoló.
-Azt a ragadozót, amelyik bűnözőket eszik? Gonosztevő.
-Az okos kisfiú nagyszülőjét? Agymama
-Az V. kerület orvosát? Dr. Oetker.
-A csíkos tehenet? Tigriska.
-A cigány börtönt? Aromazáró!
-A hortobágyi rendőr kutyáját? Pulice.
-A sovány kutyát? AnoRex.
-Az első osztályú birkát? Juhász.
-A kakukk drogját? Kakukkfű.
-A borostás papot? Szőrzetes
-A fémszálas intimbetétet? Havi metál.
-A lassú postást? Levéltetű.
-A tréfás kávéfőzőt? Mokkamester.


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

16...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

17...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

18...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

19...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

20


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

21


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

22


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

A 94 éves Józsi bácsi megnősül, elveszi feleségül a 87 éves Magdi nénit. 
A nészéjszakán a bácsi átnyúl a paplan alatt és megfogja a felesége kezét, majd elszunyókálnak.
Másnap ugyanígy. Harmadnap megszólal a néni:
- Ma ne drágám, olyan fáradt vagyok!...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

23


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

24


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

25


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

csakazértis...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

akkor is menni fog...


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

és akkor is....


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

- Honnan lehet tudni, hogy a bort erősen vizezik?
- A pohár felett nem muslicák keringenek, hanem sirályok.


----------



## Gabillart (2011 Július 9)

és akkor is...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Nagymama a kis unokájához:
- Kisfiam, én nem értem ezeket a mai zenéket!
- De nagymama, ez a porszívó!


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Egy részeg dülöngél hazafelé a körúton. A Rákóczi téren megszólítja
egy néger örömlány:
- Hello szépfiú, nem akarsz hazakísérni?
- Mi... mi... mit csináljak én Afrikában?


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Két amerikai turista Walesben kirándulgat kocsival.
Megállnak ebédelni Llanfacwyrnirbwlantyslioggich-ban és egyikük azt
kéri a pincérlánytól:
- Mielőtt rendelünk, segítene eldönteni a vitánkat?
Megtenné, hogy lassan, tagoltan kimondaná a hely nevét, ahol vagyunk?
A lány odahajol, és szótagolva elmondja:
- Bööör-ger-kiiiiing.


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Szergej óriási monoklival a szeme alatt jelenik meg a munkahelyén.
Kollégái kérdezgetik, mi történt vele.
- Tegnap szakszervezeti gyűlés volt, és Tamara, aki előttem ült,
felállt, hogy felszólaljon. Ekkor észrevettem, hogy a szoknyája
becsípődött a fenekébe, és kihúztam. Erre akkora pofont adott, azt
hittem, az épület szakadt rám.
Pár hét múlva Szergej, ha lehet, még nagyobb monoklival jelenik meg.
Ismét kérdezgetik a kollégái, mi történt.
- Tegnap szakszervezeti gyűlés volt ismét, és Tamara, aki előttem ült,
felállt, hogy felszólaljon. Ekkor Nyikolaj, aki mellettem ült,
észrevette, hogy a szoknyája becsípődött a fenekébe, és kihúzta. 
Én viszont tudtam, hogy nem szereti, ezért visszadugtam......


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Három barát elmegy gyónni. Bemegy az első a gyóntatófülkébe.
- Atyám vétkeztem, paráználkodtam.
- Kivel édes fiam, talán a szép patikusnéval?
- Nem atyám, nem vele.
- Talán a bögyös kocsmárosnéval?
- Nem atyám, vele sem.
- Hát csak nem a kikapós postáskisasszonnyal?
- Nem atyám, ő sem.
- Édes fiam, én így nem tudlak feloldozni!
A fickó kijön a fülkéből, a barátai kérdezik:
- Na mi van? Feloldozott?
- Sajnos nem, de adott három [email protected] címet.....


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Az apuka bemegy a gyerekszobába és látja, hogy a kisfia szomorkodva ül az ágy szélén:
- Mi baj van, kisfiam?
- Nem jövök ki a feleségeddel!...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

A feleség a férjének:
- Szívem, meg kell neked gyónnom, hogy én színvak vagyok...
- Nem baj kedvesem, én se Szegedről vagyok, hanem Szenegálból....


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Megy a paraszt a kutyájával a szekéren. Lassan megy a ló, ezért a paraszt
elkezdi verni ostorral, hogy gyorsabban menjen.
Erre a ló megszólal:
- Jaj édes gazdám! Miért bántasz mindig? Lehetnél velem egy kicsivel
kedvesebb is!
A paraszt megrémül, leugrik a szekérről, és fut a kutyájával, el az erdőbe.
Ott egy fa tövénél fújják ki magukat. Mire a kutya megszólal:
- Na, mit szólsz?! Te is megijedtél, mikor a ló megszólalt?


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Két béka beszélget az árokparton.
- Azért jó, hogy az összes lány megvolt a faluban.
- Ja. De azért a varazsló lányát kihagyhattuk volna...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Egy katolikus pap, egy protestáns lelkész és egy rabbi vitatkoznak, hogy melyikük a jobb hittérítő. Mindegyik meséli a csodásabbnál csodásabb eseteit, míg végül elhatározzák, hogy egy döntő próbát tesznek: az közülük a legjobb hittérítő, aki egy medvét meg tud téríteni a saját vallására. 
Két nap múlva a katolikus pap felhívja a másik kettőt, hogy jöjjenek el hozzá. A templomkertben mutat nekik egy medvét és büszkén meséli: 
- Elmentem az erdőbe, és addig mentem, amíg rá nem találtam a medvére. Mikor észrevett, morogva elindult felém, de én elkezdtem felolvasni neki a Bibliából, erre kissé lehiggadt, és körülszimatolt. Behintettem szentelt vízzel, és ettől olyan kezes lett, mint a bárány. Haza is hoztam a hívek épülésére! 

A többiek elgondolkodnak a hallottakon. Három nap múlva a protestáns lelkész hívja fel a többieket, hogy látogassák meg. Amikor belépnek az imaházba, földbe gyökerezik a lábuk: egy hatalmas medve ücsörög a padban, és ájtatos képpel hallgatja a zsoltárokat. A lelkész elmesélte történetét: 
- Én is kerestem egy medvét az erdőben. Mikor meglátott, bömbölve rohant rám. Én nem mozdultam, hanem tekintetemet az égre függesztve zsoltárokat kezdtem énekelni. Erre a fenevad leheveredett a lábam elé és úgy hallgatta a szent énekeket, majd hazáig követett és azóta itt él az imaházban! 

Csodálkozik a másik kettő, aztán csöndesen elmennek. Eltelik egy hét, mikor a katolikus és a protestáns pap telefonhívást kap a helyi kórház orvosától, hogy sürgősen látogassák meg a rabbit. 
Bemennek, és elhűlve látják, hogy a rabbi eszméletlenül fekszik a kórházi ágyon, tetőtől talpig be van kötözve, keze-lába gipszben, és több infúzió csöpög a karjába. Csöndesen topognak az ágya mellett, amikor is nagysokára a rabbi kinyitja a szemét, és suttogva megszólal: 
- Hát igen, a medve... Nos, azt hiszem... talán mégsem volt jó ötlet a térítést a körülmetéléssel kezdeni...


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Két tag a kocsmában:
- Te, legyünk barátok!
- Te hülye vagy, hogy néznénk ki kopaszon, csuhában?


----------



## franetti (2011 Július 9)

Lennék én szerény, de nincs mire.


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 9)

*20 hozzászolás*

SZIA MINDENKINEK
nem is tudom mit irjak ide
JO IROK BÁRMIT
BIZTOS JO EZ AZ OLDAL 
na most kicsi betövel irok 
a helyesirásom az nem jö
Jó lehet ez a forum
nm igazán ismerem ezt az oldalt
jó sokat kell irni ide
lehet hogy nem is jo oldalra irok
na mit irjak
biztos jo lehet itt beszélgetni
a brtnömnekmis ajánlani fogom
sok kis mondat vagy szo
go


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

*20 hozzászolás*

már a betüket is


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

*20 hozzászolás*

megint


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

*20 hozzászolás*

jo helre irok


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

oké irok


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

csak betüket nem látom


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

na jolvan


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

megdolgozom


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

oké probálom


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

küldöm


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

már nem tudom mennyinél tartok


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

közbe lefagyok


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

még kell irni


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

irok irok


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

mindenhol


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

sietek


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

a gépem is


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

már csk 3 kell


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

már rájöttem


----------



## Linalina (2011 Július 10)

vége


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Néha nem tudjuk a múltat egyszerűen elengedni. Máskor pedig bármit megtennénk, csak hogy elfeledjük végre. És néha valami újat tudunk meg a múltról, ami mindent megváltoztat a jelenben.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Nem éveink számán múlik, hogy fiatalok vagyunk-e vagy öregek. A fiatalság a tehetség egyik fajtája.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Ha az ember nem képes változtatni egy rosszul működő rendszeren, akkor nem érdemes tudnia, hogy az nem jó.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Bizonyos keserű ízeket semmiféle édesítőszer nem fed el. Ha keserű, köpd ki.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Sose szegje kedvedet a végső eredménytelenség, mert sohasem az eredmény a fontos, hanem az út, amelyen az eredmények felé haladsz.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Csak akkor érhetsz csúcsra,
ha egy hegy elédbe áll.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

A legfontosabb értékeinket azok az emberek képezik, akiket igazán szeretünk.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Semmit se tégy csupán azért, mert úgy helyes, dicséretes, vagy mert nemes dolog. Csak azt tedd, amit tenned kell és csak akkor, ha nem tudod másképp csinálni.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

A volt rabszolgákból rettenetes gazdák lesznek.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Ha valami elég értékes ahhoz, hogy birtokoljuk, elég értékes ahhoz, hogy küzdjünk érte.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Ha váratlanul valami értékes kerül a kezedbe, szánalmas életed gyökeres fordulatot vesz. Nem a boldogságtól, hanem a rettegéstől. A rettegéstől, hogy elveszítheted.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Az, hogy valami nem látható, még nem jelenti azt, hogy nem is létezik.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Aki semmit sem tanult, nem is felejthet semmit.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Jó lappal a kezében bárki tud nyerni, de rosszal csak a legjobb játékosok.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Nem maga az igazság a fontos, hanem az, hogy mit akarunk vele elérni.


----------



## h-b-i (2011 Július 10)

Tudjuk, hogy a találkozás igazi értelmét a keresés adja meg, és sokat kell ahhoz gyalogolni, hogy elérjük, ami egészen közel van.


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

12


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

2


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

3


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

4


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

5


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

6


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

7


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

8


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

9


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

10


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

11


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

12


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

13


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

14


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

15


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

16


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

17


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

18


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

19


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

20


----------



## zonen (2011 Július 10)

21


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 10)

jÓ, HOGY RÁTALÁLTAM ERRE AZ OLDALRA


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

1


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

2


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

3


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

4


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

5


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

6


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)




----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)




----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

:twisted:


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 10)

10


----------



## Lilyth (2011 Július 10)

20


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

Nem olyan könnyű összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást annak aki jobban szeret olvasni, mint írni, de megpróbálom.Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 10)

Sziasztok
Tetszik az oldal, de még nem értem a lényeget.
Kinek mit kell üzenni, hogy elfogadjanak, hosszútávú tagnak.
Lehet csak én nem értem, ha valaki segítene, hogy és hova írjak megköszönném!


----------



## Sára222 (2011 Július 10)

:33:


----------



## Cristinka991 (2011 Július 11)

21 hozzászólásom van és mégsem enged letölteni. Mit rontok el?


----------



## tetezui (2011 Július 11)

Érdekes egy fórum ez...de szeretem!


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

Nagyon lelkes valaki!


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

11


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)




----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

13


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

14


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

:!:


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

:3:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

1


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

17


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

2


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

:656:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

3


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

4


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

:555:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

kiss


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

20


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:777:


----------



## bretka (2011 Július 11)

:777:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:11:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:444:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:0:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:4:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

\\m/


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:88:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:..:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

://:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:55:


----------



## Dukika (2011 Július 11)

:``:

ééééés meg van!
Köszi!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Nekem is!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

*nincs cím*



Dukika írta:


> :0:


 igen, de minek? Csak gyűjtögetek


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Amúgy túl bonyolult a fórum használata. Vagy én nem értem?


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Nekem meg 4!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

l 5


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

nunóka írta:


> és ő viszont szeret,


Az jó neked, 6


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

capryg írta:


> 8: A kígyó veszélyes állat mert harap, de a takarítónő még veszélyesebb, mert ő Maris.


Totál jó!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Dukika írta:


> 4


Haladsz! Nem is értem, minek ez a tortúra?


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


Meg nekem is! Mint koldúsnak a lágy kenyér!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

gabeszv írta:


> 5


5= jeles


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Haladunk!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

12!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

12! na!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

nunóka írta:


> De mind közül a legizgalmasabb,


Hogy mennyi marhaságot meg kell tenni teljesen fölöslegesen!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Mondja már meg valaki, minek kell 20 hozzászólás? Én ritkán pofázok, de érdekel mások véleménye!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Dukika írta:


> 2


 Csak gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Aki keres, talál.


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Jobb ma egy túzok, mint holnap egy veréb!


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Aki másnak vermet ás, az lehet éppen sírásó is!


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Egy - megérett a meggy


----------



## lazarlaszlo (2011 Július 11)

Ne tanulj, akkor keveset felejtesz! Akkor aztán okos maradsz! És megvan a 20!


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Három - te leszel a párom


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Négy - Így sokra mégy


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Öt - megérett a tök


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Hat - hasad a pad


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Hét - elrepült a légy


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Nyolc - teli a polc


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Tíz - tiszta víz


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Ha nem tiszta


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Vidd vissza


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

A kiscica


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Megissza


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Csipp
Csepp


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Egy csepp
Két csepp


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Öt csepp


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Meg tíz


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Olvad a jégcsap


----------



## kaaris (2011 Július 11)

Csepereg a víz


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

Nagyon jó ez a honlap


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

sokat segít a nunkámban is


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

ebben a rettenetes kánikulában


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

jobb itt bent a szobában


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

az internetet böngészve


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

sok hasznos, érdekes


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

témát talál


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

az ember lánya


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

ég a napmelegtől


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

a kopár szík sarja


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

tikkadt szöcskenyájak


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

legelésznek rajta


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

nincs egy árva fűszál


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

a tors közt kelőben


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

nincs tenyérnyi


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

zöld hely


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

nagy határ mezőben


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

boglyák hűvösében


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

Tíz- tizenkét szolga


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

hortyog


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

de jóóó, köszike az ötletért


----------



## kttünde (2011 Július 11)

*kösz*

de jó, köszike az ötletért


----------



## lacacica (2011 Július 11)

most kezdtem el böngészgetni az oldalt,eddig nagyon tetszik.hosszú még az este


----------



## gymike (2011 Július 11)

jó, hogy gondolnak azokra is, akik először a szükség miatt látogatják az oldalt és aztán elkezdenek szörfölni.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 12)

Szuper ez a közösség, nagyon sok olyan feltöltést találtam amit régóta keresek.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 12)

Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

királyság


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

köszi


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

ezt


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

a


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

topikot


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Szép napot!


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Elég nehezen igazodok el!


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Unokámnak szeretnék innét majd letöltögetni.


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Német nyelvű meséket keresek


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Majd mesefigurás xszemes himzéseket is


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Egyik nagy kedvenc a csingiling


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Aztán meg a hercegnők


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Hófehérke


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Most megnéztük az égigérő paszulyt


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Csiráztatunk babot


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

De már ezek a babok sem a régiek


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Emlékszem az én gyerekkoromban, iskolában, 2 nap alatt kicsiráztak


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Most már egy hete vizes vattán vannak, és csak ma hasadtak meg


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Tegnap strandon voltunk


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Kicsit izgultam, hogy begyullad a szeme, mert állandóan víz alatt volt.


----------



## derine (2011 Július 12)

Most akkor már megvan a 20?
l


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Jó ötlet Derine ez a fajta hozzászólás


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Én is csak a csimotámnak keresnék valami hasznos elfoglaltsághoz való


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Kellemes kis foglalkoztató feladatlapot


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

De hát a 21. században eléggé körülményes ez a fajta regisztráció


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Tavasszal is nézegettem ezt a honlapot, mikor az elsős kislányomnak kerestem


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Szavalóversenyhez szép kis versikéket, de akkor sem tudtam megnézni egy verset sem, melyet a fórumozók töltöttek fel


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Mert regisztrációt kért és 20 értelmes hozzászólást.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Nem mindenkinek van ideje kivárni ezt, akinek családja van, és rengeteg a teendő a csemeték körül


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Úgyhogy tisztelettel javaslom a honlap karbantartóinak, hogy ezen a rugalmatlan szabályon változtassanak. Én is csak egy szünidei foglalkoztatót szerettem volna megnézni, de ha tudom, hogy ennyit kell várni rá nem regisztrálok biztos.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Most hogy már megvan a 20 megyünk is és beleugrunk inkább a kertben felfújt medencébe és várjuk hogy leteljen a 48 óra és lehessen böngészni a feltöltött tartalmak között.
Nem kell minden regisztrálóban a rossz szándékot keresni. Sziasztok


----------



## Trikatelles (2011 Július 12)

Sose elég


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

Most regisztráltam, szeretnék körülnézni


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

a szabályokat be kell tartani


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

de a szabályokat be kell tartani


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

érdekes lesz itt böngészni


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

remélem, találok pár érdekes dolgot és barátot


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

a farmville-t már unom


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

szeretek olvasni, játszani


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

szeretem az állatokat, főleg a kutyákat


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

van is három kutyám


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

egy újfoundlandi mackó


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

egy játékos skót juhász


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

és nemrég került hozzánk egy magyar vizsla is


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

ebben a kutya melegben nekik sem egyszerű


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

még szükséges 7


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

ha több kutyám lenne, egyszerűbb lenne a dolgom


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

igaz, a többi állatról még nem is meséltem


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

lehet, hogy nem is olyan egyszerű az írás


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

pedig tudok ám beszédes lenni


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

de ezt majd máskor mutatom meg


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

most körülnézek kicsit, és ismerkedem picit az oldallal


----------



## mokus33 (2011 Július 12)

találkozunk még


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

Tök jó


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

Már csak 19 hozzászólás


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

0


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

1


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

2


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

ez így fer?


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

1


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

2


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

5


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

6


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

7


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

8


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

9


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

12


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

13


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

14


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

15


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

16


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

17


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

18


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

19


----------



## Balilia (2011 Július 12)

20


----------



## prtiduj (2011 Július 12)

Mese-mese mátka,mihez lehet hozzászólni?


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

*Hello*

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

Mihelyst


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

elértem


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000000 0x00


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

a 20


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000001 0x01


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

hozzászólást,


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

átváltok


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

robot


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000010 0x02


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

módból


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000011 0x03


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

emberi


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000100 0x04


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000101 0x05


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

kommunikációhoz


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000110 0x06


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

használatos


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

írásmódra


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00000111 0x07


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

már csak 7....


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

6


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

5


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001000 0x08


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001001 0x09


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001010 0x0a


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

2


----------



## Szun Cu (2011 Július 12)

1


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001011 0x0b


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001100 0x0c


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001101 0x0d


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001110 0x0e


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00001111 0x0f


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00010000 0x10


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00010001 0x11


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00010010 0x12


----------



## szlevcsi (2011 Július 12)

00010011 0x13


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

Namost, ezt most így kell csinálni?


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

Ez most így komoly?


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

Na, szóval nagyon jó ez az oldal,


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

leginkább a musicaleket szeretem,


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

mostanában a Rebeccát,


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

bármilyen formában


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

mondjuk, a régi amerikai filmet is,


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

de mostanában a Szabó P. Szilveszteres verziókat nézem,


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

és hallgatom.


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

Jaj, már tizenhat.


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

Amúgy énekelgetem is,


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

A tegnapi napom a festéssel kapcsolatban dugába dőlt.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Próbáltam ma is, de nem ment.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Ma is közel 40 fok meleg volt, így hát semmi sem megy.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Kinéztem egy jó wincsit, megvettem, de 20 percenként lekapcsol.
USB ki-be és újra látom. Hát nem borzasztó?


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

ja meg verseket is szeretem


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

József Attila,


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

Ady,


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Igazán finom volt a görögdinnye amit ma vettem. Akinek van rá lehetősége vegyen és egyen! 40 fok melegben jól esik egy kis hüsi.


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

igen, meleg volt ma is...


----------



## anuska (2011 Július 12)

na, huszonegy. Hát Jóéjszakát mindenkinek! És valóban, jó a dinnye


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Szerintem Pilinszky is megérdemli, hogy dicsérjük.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Holnap 40 fok melegben nyakamba veszem a várost.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Három hónapra csökkent az álláskeresési támogatás.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Aki csak teheti magyar dinnét egyen, elképesztően finom.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Alfonzó elképesztően érzékletes módon tudta enni a virtuális őszibarackot.


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Tudjátok-e, hogy a postás mindig kétszer csenget!?


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Ha én zászló volnék soha sem lobognék


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Itt az idő, most vagy soha!


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

nagyon szuper ez az oldal


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Abc


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Megy a hajó a Dunán


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Rajta ül a kapitány


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Nézi nézi a vizet


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Forgatja a kereket


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Lassan forog a kerék


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

mert a vize nem elég


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Gyorsan forog a kerék


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

mert a vize már elég


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Fújja a szél ...


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

a fákat..


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

letöri az ágat..


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Reccs!!


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Ugrálunk, mit a verebek...


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

rajta gyerekek


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

4 és másfél éves gyerkőcömnek keresek játékot stb.


----------



## Anyita79 (2011 Július 13)

Azt hiszem sikerült összegyűjtenem.


----------



## Pjeter (2011 Július 13)

Nagyon jó az oldal, örülök hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## Pjeter (2011 Július 13)

Nagy segítséget nyújt a nyelvtanulásban.


----------



## Pjeter (2011 Július 13)

Rengeteg anyag van fent az oldalon.


----------



## Pjeter (2011 Július 13)

Már alig várom hogy letölthessem és végre tanulhassak.


----------



## Pjeter (2011 Július 13)

Köszönöm, hogy mindenki ilyen segítőkész.


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

köszi


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

O.k.


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

?


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

jó megpróbálom


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

olyan aranyosak vagytok hogy segiteni akartok


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

nem tudom mit nem tudok megérteni abban a leirásban 
de hát ez van


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

ez már a negyedik lesz haladás


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

jó kis oldal ez


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

sanyi vagyok erdélyből


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

ez már a hetedik


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

csonka pici ding dong hajrá


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

csonka pici ding dong hajrá


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

nekem negyon kell az alap és remélem sikerül beszerezni...


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

csonka pici ding ding


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

Hát ez szuper!


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

menni fog


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

na még egy kevés


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

kell húsz másodperc


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

ami nem is sok


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

tibikk-tabakk


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

már csak 14hsz


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

és ki tudtam várni a 20 sec-et


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

bár unalmas de csak megéri


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

azt mondták lehet írni az abc-t is


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

ABCDEFGHIJKL..... stb


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

és számokat:


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

123456789


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

meg szinte bármit


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

már csak hat


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

igazából öt


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

mi legyen a maradék négy?


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

nehéz meló


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

asszem ez a célegyenes


----------



## Gobbogoal (2011 Július 13)

Jeeee!!!!  és még 48 óra...


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

Akkor legyen az abc. 

A


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

B


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

c


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

d


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

e


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

f


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

g


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

h


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

i


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

j


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

k


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

l


----------



## eszter1990 (2011 Július 13)

hello


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

m


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

n


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

o


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

P. 
Köszönet a topikért, megvan a 20.


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

És egy ráadás.


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

ez


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

most


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

elég


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

furcsa


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

megoldás


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

arra


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

,


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

hogy


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

viszonylag


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

rövid


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

idő


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

alatt


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

össze


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

tudjak


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

szedni


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

legalább


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

20


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

db


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

értelmes


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

hozzászólás


----------



## zsoltika71 (2011 Július 13)

.


----------



## neidegesits (2011 Július 13)

ááááááááá.......


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

jaj de jó


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

hurrá


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

juhéééééééé


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

ecpec


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

jóég


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

9-es


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

tizeske


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

viszont


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

újra


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

hol a vége?


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

nem fog összegyűlni sose


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

uccsó(?)


----------



## sir.gabus (2011 Július 13)

nekem is


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)




----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

még nyolc hozzászólás és meglesz!


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

atapata nagyon segitőkész ember...


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

nekem tettszik ez az oldal


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

ding dong  ...csonka andrás_ Istenem segits hogy meglegyen az alap


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

hajrá sanyi megcsinálod meglesz naá


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

és nemsokára meglesz


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

gyerünk sanyi soha ne add fel az utosó lépéseket atapata segit neked


----------



## stony (2011 Július 13)

most igy hirtelen nehéz irni


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Nekünk meg egy Yorkink van.


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

De nem akármekkora


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

7 kg-os


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

És pár napja lett 6 éves


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Szóval érdekelnek a kutyás és állatos filmek


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Ha jól láttam van itt pár


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Állatorvosnak készültem


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

De pénzügyes lettem


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Összegyűjtök annyi pénzt


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Hogy állatorvos lehessekO)


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Vagy molekuláris bionikus!!


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Orvosi biotechnológia szakirányon!


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Szóval a Scifik és a Tudományos filmek érdekelnek.


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Király az oldal


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Azon gondolkoztam!


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Miért nincs a világon???


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

HDR erőmű


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Ami héliumot állít elő!


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Hidrogén felhasználásával


----------



## Animtisz (2011 Július 13)

Állítólag 50x több energiát állít elő mint az Atomerőmű és nem káros


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

király


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

így


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

4


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

2


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

1


----------



## csirkefogorvos (2011 Július 13)

naaaaa


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 13)

00000001


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 13)

00000002


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 14)

0000000003


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 14)

0000000004


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 14)

0000000005


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 14)

0000006


----------



## vereserzsi (2011 Július 14)

000007


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

ez jó


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

még mindig


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

aztán robban


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

a kalinka palack


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

kalapos


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

sapkás


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

szivacsos


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

Balatonon


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

reggel


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

fröccs


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

vbk


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

sör


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

ropi


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

mogyoró


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

jójójóójóóó


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

galamb


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

bagoly


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

vréb


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

gólya


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

gerappa


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

hmmm gerappa


----------



## Amidamaru87 (2011 Július 14)

gerappppaaaaaaaa


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

egy


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

kettő


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

három


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

négy


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

öt


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

hat


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*hét*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*nyolc*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*kilenc*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tíz*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizenegy*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizenkettő*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizenhárom*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizennégy*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizenöt*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizenhat*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizennyolc*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*tizenkilenc*


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

A tiszta lelkiismeret általában a rossz memória jele.


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

*húsz*


----------



## hegejoco (2011 Július 14)

_*halleluja*_


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Sikeres férfi az, aki többet keres, mint amennyit a felesége el tud költeni.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Nincsenek előítéleteim. Mindenkit egyformán utálok.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Zseniális végre vannak feloldhatom a nagy dilemmát.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönöm ezt a topic lehetőséget.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nincsen ezzel kapcsolatban illúzióm.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

És még mindig jó pár hiányzik, még a felét se értem el.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Ha kölcsön kell kérned, egy pesszimistától kérj. Nem fogja várni, hogy visszaadod.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

És tovább folytatom a megkezdett munkát.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Itt azt írták számolni is lehet.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

No legalább túl vagyok a felén


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Remélem nem törlik őket.
De ez egy nagyon hasznos kis fórum.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

No most már 14.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

20 hozzászólás és 20 másodpercek


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

összesen 400 másodperc... kis ráhagyással lesz az 600 is.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

azaz 10 perc. micsoda időpazarlás.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Na most már csak pár hiányzik


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Az utolsó előtti  19. Huhh...


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Végre  Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Élj minden nap úgy, mintha az lenne az utolsó. Egy napon igazad lesz!


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Az igazság megáll a saját lábán. A hazugságok kérik, hogy higgy bennük.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Mondtam a doktornak, hogy a lábam két helyen is eltört. Azt mondta, inkább ne járjak ezekre a helyekre.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Nem hiszek a csodákban. Építek rájuk.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

A nős férfiak tovább élnek, mint a nőtlenek, de jobban várják a halált.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Ha egyetértenék veled, mindketten tévednénk.


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Haki


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Ez fejó.


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Ez tetszk.


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Mjgkmgk


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Kgkgkgkgkgkgkkgkkiss


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)




----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

:-x:8:K


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Kkhgkk


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Kgk


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

:55:,nnnmj,


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

:cici:G


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Hdhdh


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Pipipi


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Poőoő


----------



## bolla.vivien (2011 Július 14)

Uiopéőáé.lk


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Sose szakítsd meg ellenfeledet, miközben hibát követ el.


----------



## gkronome (2011 Július 14)

Az emberek 117 százaléka szeret túlozni.


----------



## lonicera (2011 Július 14)

18


----------



## lonicera (2011 Július 14)

19


----------



## lonicera (2011 Július 14)

ha minden igaz 20


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 14)

15


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 14)

16


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 14)

17


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 14)

18


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 14)

19


----------



## bandidnab (2011 Július 14)

20202020


----------



## scottg70 (2011 Július 14)

Yesss!


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 14)

Nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 14)

Sok hasznos dolgot talaltam rajta


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 14)

Tobb ilyen oldal kellene


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 14)

Mar nem kell sok, hogy vege legyen


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 14)

Imadom a kutyakat


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

az első 20 hozzászóláshoz...


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Ez lesz a 14. !


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Ma voltunk a Hűvösvölgyi gyerekvasúton!
A fiam rettentően élvezte !
Ajánlom másoknak is !


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Az oldal rettentően jó! Rengeteg dolgot meg lehet rajta találni, amivel el lehet tölteni a szabad óráinkat.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Holnap buli Zamárdiban a kollégákkal !


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

Húú, de én most azt sem tudom hol vagyok.


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

Már rájöttem. Hi-hi


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

bármit lehet?


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

Na, még 17


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

15


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

13


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

12


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

ja, nem


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Majd valamikor szombaton eszmélünk utána...


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

gyors voltam


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

szóval 11


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Utánna tűz haza ...


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

ha ez megírom, már csak 9 kell


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Ha jól számolom akkor ez a 20. !


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

De azért biztos ami biztos .....


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

jó annak, aki bulizni fog Zanárdiban


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

a meleg az agyamra ment. Szóval: Zamárdiban


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

14.


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

15.


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

már rá kellene gyújtani


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

de lenyomom


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

először ezt a pár semmit


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

és majd aztán bagzok


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

és lám


----------



## baloghba (2011 Július 14)

kész a 20 és ez a ráadás


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nekem is 8.


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Meg aztán 9.


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

De a 7 sem marad el


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Ráadás az nem hat


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Öt az a munkanap


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

négy évszak


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

három a magyar igazság!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Kettő az egy pár!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Egy az egyedül van!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Tizes a számrendszerünk.


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

eleven 11 a focicsapat!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Tucatnyi hozzászólás az pont tizenkettő. De lehet hónap is, de nem holnap.


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

13-as emelet nincs a hotelokban!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

14-es busszal jártam haza!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

15 arra nem tudok jó összefüggést!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

16 a kártyapakli fele


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

17 20 évvel ezelőtt!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

18 nagykorú


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

19 az egy híjján húsz!


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

20 év múlva (Dumas)


----------



## Buggy74 (2011 Július 14)

Most már 21-em van! Akkor nyertem?!


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

1


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

2


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

3


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

4


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

5


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

6


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

7


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

8


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

9


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

10


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

11


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

12


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

13


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

14


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

15


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

16


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

17


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

18


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

19


----------



## SilverLill (2011 Július 15)

20


----------



## hullocsillag04 (2011 Július 15)

Lehet, hogy már megvan a 20?


----------



## hullocsillag04 (2011 Július 15)

Tettem fel zenéket, saját verset, idézetet, verseket.


----------



## hullocsillag04 (2011 Július 15)

Folytattam a regényt, és a mesét.


----------



## hullocsillag04 (2011 Július 15)

Úgy látom, megütöttem a mércét, mert azt írja, hogy állandó tag vagyok!! Köszi!!


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

A szeretet az a nyelv, amelyen a vak láthat, a süket hallhat. Donald E. Wildman


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

A szeretet kitágítja a szívedet, és belülről naggyá tesz. Margaret Abigail Walker


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

Nem számít, milyen kevés pénzed vagy tuklajdonod van, Ha kutyád van, gazdag vagy. Louis Sabin


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

A kutya a legállhatatosabb barát - az első, aki üdvözöl, és a legbátrabb, aki védelmez. George Gordon Byron


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

Az embernek két lába, és egyetlen humorérzéke van. Ha választani kell, jobb elveszíteni az egyik lábat. Charles Lidner


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

Ez a bátorság... rendületlenül elviselni azt, amit az ég küldött. Euripidész


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

A remény énekesmadárként gubbaszt a lelken, s szüntelenül dúdolja dalát. Emily Dickinson


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

" A szeretet Isten adománya...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Benne van a mindenségben és minden egyes homokszemcsében. ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Szeress minden levelet, Isten világosságának minden sugarát. ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Szeresd az állatokat, szeresd a növényeket, szeress mindent. ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Ha mindent szeretsz, fel tudod fedezni a dolgokban az isteni rejtélyt. ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Amint egyszer felfedezted, napról napra jobban meg fogod érteni. ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Végül eljutsz majd odáig,...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... hogy szeretetedben magadhoz öleled...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... az egész világot. " F.M. Dosztojevszkij


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

" Az idő...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak, ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak, ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendenek, ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek, ...


----------



## pilike (2011 Július 15)

... az idő nem számít. " Henry van Dyke


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

Szép idézet.


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]Négy sebész beszélget.

[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]Első sebész: A legkönnyebb könyvelőket műteni. Amikor kinyitod őket,
mindennek száma van belül.


[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]Második sebész: Szerintem a villanyszerelőket a legkönnyebb. Minden
szervük színkóddal van ellátva.[/FONT]


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

Harmadik sebész: A könyvtárosokat még könnyebb. Amikor felnyitod,
a szerveik ABC-rendben vannak.


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

Üdv!


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 15)

jo nagyon


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)




----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 15)

szerintem is


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]Minél inkább növeljük jó könyvekkel ismeretkörünket,[/FONT]


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 15)

ja


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot], annál szűkebb lesz azoknak az embereknek a köre, [/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]akiknek a társaságában kedvünket leljük.”

[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

/Feuerbach/


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

"Ha majd belefáradsz abba, hogy az legyél, aki nem vagy, akkor majd végre élvezheted az életet.


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

Idővel rájössz, hogy ez nemcsak örömet szerez, hanem valami sokkal mélyebbet ad: értelmet az életednek."


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

"Az élet nem arról szól hogy várjuk a vihar elvonulását,


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

hanem arról hogy megtanuljuk hogyan kell táncolni az esőben."


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

"Akinek látszunk, arról mindenki ítélhet,


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

amilyenek valóban vagyunk, arról senki sem."


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

"Minden kis viaszgyertya megtanít arra, hogy egy kis melegért, fényért érdemes tövig égni,


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

mert a kis dolgok fénye az, ami bevilágítja életünket."


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

"Életünk csak úgy fejlődik, ha kockázatokat vállalunk


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

- s az első és legnehezebb vállalható kockázat az,


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 15)

ha őszinték vagyunk magunkkal szemben."


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]"Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, [/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, [/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]arcot teremt a szereplőknek,[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]megrendezi a jeleneteket[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]hallja a hangokat, [/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]érzi a szagokat.[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]És pontosan emiatt van az,[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]hogy ha valaki megnézi a filmes változatát egy könyvnek, [/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]ami tetszett neki,[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]mindig csalódottan jön ki a moziból,[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

[FONT=&quot]és mindig azt mondja: "a könyv sokkal jobb volt"."[/FONT]


----------



## GeZsu (2011 Július 15)

/Paulo Coelho - A Zahír részlet/


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

ugy latom


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

ide mindenki


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

irkalja a hujesegeit


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

csak hogy meglegyen


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

a 20 hozzasaolasa


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

en bevallom kerek perec


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

hogy engem csak


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

a darren shan


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

a pokol pereme cimu


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

varos trilogia 2. kotete


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

erdekel a legjobban


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

vagyis csak azt szeretnem


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

letolteni, de kozben


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

szetneztem a forumban


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

s talaltam mas nagyon


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

edekes dolgokat, ami


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

miatt majd erdemes


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

lesz ide visszajonnom


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

ezert csak ajanlani


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

fogom ezt a forumot mas


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

hazankbol tova-szakadt


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

fiainak vagy hogy is mondjak magyarul?


----------



## pogi1003 (2011 Július 15)

mindegy, orulok hogy raleltem erre a forumra es kosz hogy vagytok


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

A jó és a rossz közötti határvonal úgy elmosódik, hogy a kettő szinte megkülönböztethetetlen, és csak jóval azután vesszük észre, hogy egyáltalán létezik, ha már átléptünk rajta.
Joanne Harris


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.”


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni.” (Nelson Mandela)


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“A lelki béke abból származik, ha megértjük és elfogadjuk, hogy kevesen látják pont olyannak a világot, mint amilyennek mi.”
(Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre)


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (Wass Albert)


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“Hajlandó küzdeni? Mert rögtön az elején megmondom, hogy eljutni onnan, ahol van, oda, ahová el akar jutni: harc. Önmagával kell megküzdenie.

Mi magunk vagyunk a súly, amit a saját érdekünkben odébb kell tennünk – amennyiben úgy döntünk, hogy átrendezzük életünk színterét. A legtöbbször képtelenek vagyunk meghozni ezt a döntést. Miért? Miért olyan nehéz előrelendítenünk magunkat, még akkor is, ha valami jobb felé tartunk? Azért, mert bármilyen kevéssé kielégítő az, ahol vagyunk, kényelmes.”


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (Honoré De Balzac)


----------



## blackberry (2011 Július 16)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

1. A lányomnak a gimi nulladik osztályára kötelező olvasmányai szörnyűek.


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

2. mivel gyermekkoromban nem voltam lelkes olvasó,


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

3. én mindig veszem a fáradtságot, és elolvasom azokat a könyveket, amiket neki ajánlanak nyáriszünetre


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

4. (persze ő is elolvassa, mert egyébként szeret olvasni - sokat olvas)


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

5. csak a 'kötelezőkre' veszi rá magát nehezen - mert 'kötelező'


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

6. Na, elsőnek egy Paolo Cohelo könyvet olvastam el - vegyes érzéseim vannak


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

7. Prim kisasszony és az ördög, a jó és gonosz küzdelme...


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

8. elég beteg könyv, és egy 15 éves lánynak szerintem nem ilyeneken kéne gondolkodnia


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

9. én 37 évesen már feldolgozom valahogy, és talán át is lendülök azon, hogy nem derül ki a könyv végén, hogy most tulajdonképpen melyik is győzött


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

10. illetve - ha mégis a jó győzött, akkor sem azért, mert hogy az a 'jó'


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

11. hanem mert félünk attól, hogy a 'rossz' az annyival rosszabb lenne...


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

12. Na mindegy, nem ezt a könyvet ajánlottam neki első elolvasásnak (a 11(!) kötelező olvasmány közül)


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

13. -jut is eszembe: TIZENEGY könyvet kért a tanárnő, és mind ilyen őrületbekergető...


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

14. A zabhegyezőt kezdte most el olvasni... tetszik neki, de nagyon lassan halad.


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

15. Meglátjuk, tetszik -e majd, ahogy egy srác kivetve magát a kollégiumablakon - szétloccsan a járdán


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

16. vagy ahogy egy tanár 'talán' molesztálja a főhőst éccaka...


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

17. És még mindig azt mondom, hogy ez a zabhegyező a legolvashatóbb tinédzserként...


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

18. Mert harmadiknak a 'Legyek ura' kiseposzt olvastam, s enyhén szólva is felzaklatott


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

19. Ha a Zabhegyezőtől nem esik mély depresszióba a lányom,


----------



## szalmar (2011 Július 16)

20. A legyekurán biztos megöngyilkolja magát...
Jó könyv nagyon. De még nem adnám a lányom kezibe...


----------



## 16phil (2011 Július 16)

okkk köszi


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok egyet


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok kettőt


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok négyet


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok ötöt


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok 6 ot


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok 7 et


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

hozzászólok rrrr


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

asfsdfsdfsf


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

ewrwrwerwer wrewerwerwer


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

sdfsdfsdffsdfsdf sdfsdfdsdfdsd


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

wwww dfdfffff


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

dsfdsfsdfdsf


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

sdfsdf dsfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

wwwwe e erwerwerwerwer


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

sssss gggg ssssss


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

wwwwww fff f f ffff


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

sfdsfsdfsdfs


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

werwerwerwer werwerwewer


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

ererter ertertetetr


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## minekkem (2011 Július 16)

igen


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

ererrereerer ererereer


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

ertert ertertertertt


----------



## hurkaSJK (2011 Július 16)

mi van itt?


----------



## hurkaSJK (2011 Július 16)

moderátor vagy valami? értem én hogy kell hozzászólás de azért ez már pofátlanság


----------



## hurkaSJK (2011 Július 16)

najó én régi magyar képregények miatt jöttem ide.


----------



## Sára222 (2011 Július 16)

én találtam itt iskiss


----------



## lyla89 (2011 Július 16)

nagyon jó a honlap


----------



## mebefog (2011 Július 16)

Írjál ide 20 bejegyzést és letöltheted amit szerettél volna feltéve ha már egy órája regisztrálva vagy. Egy betegesen hatalomfitogtató fickó segített a chat szobában aztán kitiltott mert agyrémnek tituláltam hogy 20 kommenten keresztül beszélgessek önmagammal egy fájl letöltéséért ami valjuk be tényleg agyrém. Kicsit kafkai a feltételrendszer de összeségében megvan amit szerettem volna. Lehet még visszanézek ide ha a kápó ki nem tilt.


----------



## Kriszta113 (2011 Július 16)

Abc


----------



## Kriszta113 (2011 Július 16)

Sziasztok! Most regisztráltam, nem igazán tudok eligazodni ezen az oldalon! Olvastam, hogy 20 bármilyen bejegyzés lehet és csak ezután lehet letölteni dolgokat, hát elég furi!


----------



## Kriszta113 (2011 Július 16)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!!


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

Már régen regisztráltam!


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

Eddig nem volt szükségem a 20 bejegyzésre.


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

Örülök, hogy van ilyen topik.


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

Köszönöm.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Elvarázsolt ez az oldal.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Imádom a régi magyar filmeket és itt szuper gyűjtemény található.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Az is szuper hogy itt rengeteg mesét találtam amiket régóta keresek.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Még csak egy kis részét néztem át a feltöltött filmeknek és máris olyan ritkaságokat találtam amiket régóta keresek.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Kár hogy kevés az időm így csak lassan tudom felfedezni ennek az oldalnak a kincseit.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Hiszem hogy ha lesz lehetőségem feltölteni az oldalra gazdagíthatom ezt a lenyűgöző gyűjteményt.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

A mesék között sok olyan van amit szerintem ma is be kellene mutatni a tévében hogy a gyerekek ne csak a rosszat lássák a mesékből.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Örülök hogy erről az oldalról le tudok tölteni olyan meséket amik elé nyugodtan oda ültethetem a gyerekeimet és nem kell aggódnom hogy rosszat tanulnak belőlük.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Örülök hogy ennek a topiknak a segítségével össze tudom gyűjteni a szükséges 20 bejegyzést.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Remélem ha tagja leszek ennek az oldalnak a feltöltéseim akkora örömet fognak okozni másoknak is mint nekem azok amiket itt találtam.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Nagyon örültem amikor rátaláltam a "Ki fizeti a révészt" c. sorozatra csak azt sajnálom hogy nem szinkronizált.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Amikor a sorozatok között nézelődtem anyukám nagy örömmel fedezte fel a "Csillagok küldötte" c. régi sorozatot.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Ugyanígy örült a "Látogatók" c. sorozatnak is.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Olvasgattam az előző oldalak bejegyzéseit és azokon is azt a tanácstalanságot látom mint a saját agyalmányaimon.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Már csak 4 üzenet és taggá válhatok. El sem hiszem.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Ha még háromszor megköszönöm a sok szuper feltöltést akkor mehetek letölteni???


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Hát akkor köszönöm.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

És még egyszer nagyon KÖSZÖNÖM.


----------



## xxxx12 (2011 Július 16)

Most már teljes jogú tag vagyok?


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

1.
Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

2. 
Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

3. 
Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

4.
Családi idill:
- Drágám, hozd ide a sört a hűtőből!
- Varázsszó?
- Odabasszak?!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

5. 
Riport a dél-afrikai Caster Semenyával, aki 800 méteren nyert a berlini világbajnokságon.
- Mit szól Ön ahhoz, hogy sokan megkérdőjelezik női mivoltát?
- Leszophatnak!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

6.
- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

7.
A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

8. 
Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

9.
A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

10. 
- Melyik a villamos energiával legjobban ellátott ország?
- Magyarország. Nagy a feszültség, kicsi az ellenállás, minden csak volt, a vezetők érintése pedig halálos.


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

11.
A rendőr felesége elküldi a férjét a boltba:
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozz tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr tíz margarinnal:
- Volt tojás!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

12.
- Haver! Miért nyalogatod azt a könyvet?
- Azt írták benne, hogy lsd. a 28. oldalon...


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

13.
Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

14.
Egy anyuka takarítja karácsony előtt a WC-t és hét éves kislánya nézi.
- Mami, mit csinálsz?
- Kicsim, takarítom a WC-t, hogy szép tiszta legyen.
- Minek?
- Jaj, bogaram, tudod karácsony van. Jön a Jézuska...
- És nálunk fog szarni?


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

15.

A cigány álláshirdetésre jelentkezik, mint favágó.
- Hát cigány, milyen referenciamunkát tudsz felmutatni, hogy elnyerd az állást?
- Há' dikmá, á káláhári erdőt!
- Cigány, a Kalahári az nem erdő, hanem sivatag!!!
- Mosmá!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

16.
A cigánynál vagyonosodási vizsgálatot tart az APEH.
- Te cigány, honnan van ez a nagy ház, hisz a bevallásod alapján segélyből 
élsz?
- Hááá kezit csókolom, kifogtam az árányhalat!
- És van erre valamilyen bizonyítékod?
- Háá ott a ház, nem?


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

17.
Szőke nő az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr, ettem egy dobozból, amire rá volt írva, hogy "MÉRGEZŐ". Most meg fogok halni?
- Persze, hiszen attól mindenki meghal!
- Mindenki?! Úristen, mit tettem...?


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

18.
A radiológus magához hívatja a beteget:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem, melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat, doktor úr!
- Rendben. A röntgenfelvételén egy nagy kiterjedésű, rosszindulatú tumor látszik!
- Hát ez szörnyű, és mi a jó hír?
- Photoshoppal el tudom tüntetni.


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

19.
Egy szőke nő hazaér a munkából, és megdöbbenve látja, hogy kirabolták a lakását. Azonnal hívja a rendőrséget, akik megígérik, hogy hamarosan jönnek. Nemsokára meg is áll a ház előtt egy rendőrautó. Kiszáll belőle egy rendőr, pórázon vezetve egy nyomozókutyát. A szőke nő áll a kapuban, s a fejét fogva, zokogni kezd.
- Kiraboltak, mindenemet elvitték, kihívom a rendőrséget, és erre, tessék: kit küldenek? Egy vakot!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

20.
Vándorcirkuszhoz jelentkezik egy artista.
- Mit tudsz te, amit az én artistáim nem?! - kérdi az igazgató.
- 20 méter magasból háló nélkül fejest ugrok egy márványtömbbe.
Az igazgató kétkedve áll hozzá, de felveszi az artistát. Az artistának egy kikötése van: akármi történik, csak háromszor csinálja meg a mutatványt.
Első előadás: mindenki kíváncsi a hihetetlen mutatványra, elkel az összes helyjegy. Az artista felmászik 20 méter magasra, fejjel beleugrik a márványtömbbe, felkel, kutya baja. Vastaps, hurrogás.
Második előadás: beüzemelik a nagyobb férőhelyes sátrat, ez is megtelik. Artista felmászik, fejes a tömör márványba, felkel, semmi baja. Óriási siker!
Harmadik előadás: a cirkusz kibérel egy stadiont. A mutatványnak már messze földön elterjedt a híre, alig férnek be a nézők. Márványtömbös-artistás pólók, extázis. Artista felmászik, leugrik, felkel, semmi baja. Tapsvihar, kasszarobbantás...
Az igazgató az előadás után odamegy az artistához:
- Fiam, ebből a számból meggazdagodhatnánk. Miért nem csinálod meg 3-nál többször?
- Azért, mert KURVÁRA FÁJ!!!!!!


----------



## kaliban (2011 Július 16)

Szerintem elég értelmes volt az előző 20 hozzászólásom. ;-)
Örülök hogy tagja lehetek az oldalnak.


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

Ha ezt tudom.........


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

már korábban.......


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

neki kezdtem volna................


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

a skizo eszmecserémnek,


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

hogy meglegyen


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

a 20


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

hozzá


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

szólásom!


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

Már


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

csak


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

9


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

Szerencse, hogy


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

jó el tudom


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

magam


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

szórakoztatni


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

feltéve, ha


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

nem megy


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

el a net!


----------



## Snowine (2011 Július 16)

És asszem kész is vagyok ?!


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

Az élet így működik: van egy “aggódáspiramisunk”, és a legfontosabb dolgok miatt aggódunk. Ha eltörik a lábunk, nem aggódunk a fejfájásunk miatt – míg a törött láb össze nem forr. A horkoló férjek csak addig irritálnak bennünket, míg a fürdőszoba lángokban nem áll.
Hogyan aggódjunk kevesebbet? Ismerjük fel, hogy stresszünket a fejünkben létező szabályok irányítják. Amint félreteszünk néhány szabályt, vagy megszabadulunk tőlük, rögtön nem bosszankodunk annyira, amikor az élet nem veszi figyelembe a szabályainkat.
Tudatosan eldönthetjük: “Senki nem fogja a napomat elrontani.” Kiegyezhetünk magunkkal úgy, hogy: “Arrogáns bankalkalmazottak, parkolóőrök, marcona rendőrök, citromba harapott pincérlányok nem fogják a napomat megkeseríteni!” Emlékeztessük magunkat arra, hogy a világ drámai eseményeinek tükrében egy udvariatlan pénztárossal való konfliktus nem is annyira drámai!
(*Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Van egy történet az egypetéjű ikrekről. Az egyikük tántoríthatatlan optimista, aki szerint az élet igenis habostorta. A másik viszont megkeseredett pesszimista, aki hangoztatta, hogy a Murphy törvénye csöpög az optimizmustól. Szüleik a fejüket csóválták, és mindkettőt pszichológushoz vitték.
A szakember azt tanácsolta, hogy próbálják kiegyensúlyozni a két gyermek személyiségét.
– A legközelebbi születésnapjukon külön-külön szobában bontassák ki velük az ajándékaikat! A pesszimistának vásároljanak össze szebbnél szebb ajándékokat, az optimistának pedig adjanak egy doboz trágyát.
A jóemberek tartották magukat az útmutatáshoz, és feszülten várták az eredményt.
Amikor bekukucskáltak a pesszimistához, hallhatták, hogy megállás nélkül zúgolódik:
- De ronda ez a számítógép! Fogadjunk, hogy az a videójáték mindjárt összetörik… Ezeket utálom… Láttam már ennél nagyobb távirányítós autót is…
Lábujjhegyen a másik ajtóhoz lopakodtak, s a kulcslyukon át látták, hogy az ő kis optimistájuk sugárzó arccal labdázik a lócitromokkal.
- Úgysem csapnak be! – kuncogott. – Ahol ennyi trágya van, ott egy póninak is kell lennie!”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (*Marie Curie*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

Egy vak ember ült egy épület előtt a lépcsőn, lábánál kalap, táblával, a következő szöveggel:
“Vak vagyok. Kérem, segítsenek!”
Arra ment egy újságíró, és látta, hogy a kalapban alig van pénz, csak pár fillér. Lehajolt, dobott a kalapba pár koronát, s anélkül, hogy megkérdezte volna, elvette a táblát, és a másik oldalára írt egy mondatot. Délután visszatért a vak emberhez, és látta, a kalapban sok pénz van. A vak felismerte a lépteit, s megkérdezte tőle, hogy ő írt-e a táblára, s ha ő volt, akkor mit. Az újságíró így válaszolt:
“Semmi olyat, ami nem lenne igaz. Csak soraidnak kicsit más formát adtam.”
Mosollyal az arcán távozott. A vak soha nam tudta meg, hogy a táblán ez állt:
“Tavasz van, és én nem láthatom.”
Változtass a stratégiádon, ha valami nem sikerül, és meglátod, minden jobbra fordul!
(*ismeretlen*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Ha ég a házad, melegedj a tüzénél!” (*spanyol közmondás*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“A sikeres emberek egy helytelen irányba tett lépést értékes tapasztalatként élnek meg, míg a sikertelenek a rossz irányt kudarcként fogják fel.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

„Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!”​ (*Charles Reade*)​


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Az, hogy milyen a boldog ember élete, gondolatai milyenségén múlik: így hát ügyelj erre! Ne fogadj be sötét, negatív gondolatokat.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget  kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.”
(*Amby Burfoot*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“A családunkban nem az éveket tartjuk számon, hanem a élményeket. A kor csak a bornál és sajtnál számít.” (*John Goddard*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Gyógyszerekre nincs mindig szükség, de a gyógyulásba vetett hitre igen.” (*Norman Cousins*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Vagy találunk ott utat, vagy építünk egyet.” (*Hannibal*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Hasonlítsd össze magad a jobbal és elégedetlen vagy, de hasonlítsd össze magad a legrosszabbal és máris több vagy az elégnél.” (*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Az alaptörvény kimondja, hogy a hasonló, hasonlót vonz. A negatív gondolkodás biztosan negatív eredményt hoz. Ennek megfelelően ha valaki rendszeresen optimistán és pozitívan gondolkozik, akkor ezen gondolatai kreatív erőket hoznak mozgásba – és a siker, ahelyett, hogy elkerülné, elkezd felé áramlani.
(*Norman Vincent Peale*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Furcsa dolog, te is bizonyára már ezerszer elmondtad… hogy soha nem fogod megtudni, mire vagy képes, amíg meg nem próbálod. Bármennyire is szomorúan hangzik, legtöbben soha sem próbálnak meg semmit sem csinálni, addig amíg nem biztosak benne, hogy menni fog nekik.” (*Bob Proctor*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Amikor olyan messzire mentél, hogy képtelen lennél még egy lépést megtenni, csak fele olyan messzire jutottál, mint amennyire képes vagy.”
(*grönlandi közmondás*)


----------



## anyyyca (2011 Július 16)

“Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.” (*Les Brown*)


----------



## Szkyta (2011 Július 16)

ez lesz az első. de tanácsot nem kaptam.


----------



## Szkyta (2011 Július 16)

még mindig nem


----------



## Mrbb (2011 Július 17)

sziasztok ...


----------



## Mrbb (2011 Július 17)

...


----------



## Mrbb (2011 Július 17)

....


----------



## Mrbb (2011 Július 17)

.....


----------



## Mrbb (2011 Július 17)

......


----------



## petya79kotyogo (2011 Július 17)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Mi az alapvető különbség a férfi és a nő között?
- A nő azt akarja, hogy minden kívánságát egyetlen férfi teljesítse.
- A férfi azt akarja, hogy minden nő az ő egyetlen kívánságát teljesítse.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Kovácsné bemegy a biztosítóhoz:
- Leégett a garázsunk, kérem az egymillió forint biztosítási összeget!
- Ez nem így működik, - válaszolja az ügyintéző - először is felbecsüljük a kárt, és lehet, hogy felajánlunk önöknek egy hasonló épületet.
- Értem - mondja az asszony. - ... Akkor viszont a szeretném megszüntetni az életbiztosítást, amit a férjemre kötöttem.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

- Pincér! Vigye innen ezt a teát, és hozzon nekem egy kávét!
- De uram, ez kávé!
- Ez??? Akkor teát kérek!


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A japánok terveztek egy rendőr robotot, ami elkapja a tolvajokat. Rögtön három országban próbálták ki.
- Japánban egy óra alatt alatt elfogott 10 tolvajt.
- Az Egyesült Államokban fél óra alatt alatt elfogott 20 tolvajt.
- Romániában öt perc alatt ellopták a robotot.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Három ember utazik egy vonatfülkében. Ketten folyamatosan zsidó vicceket mesélnek. A harmadik egy idő után megszólal:
- Uraim, ezt vagy nagyon gyorsan abbahagyják, vagy lecsukatom magukat! Higgyék el, el tudom intézni!
A másik kettő megszeppen, csönd lesz. Pár perc múlva egyikük megkérdezi a sértődékeny utastárstól:
- Elnézést uram, néger viccet szabad mesélni?
- Azt szabad.
- Na, akkor... két néger találkozik. Egyik így szól: "Te Kohn..."


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Miért kell szigorúan megbüntetni a rémhírterjesztőket? - Mert a kormány megvalósítja az ötleteiket.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Két férfi ráérősen megy az állomáson a szerelvény felé, beszélgetnek. Füttyszó hangzik, és a vonat hirtelen megindul. Azok ketten elkezdenek szaladni a vonat után. Az egyiknek sikerül felugrani, de a másik lemarad. Amelyik lemaradt elkezd éktelenül röhögni. Egy vasutas megkérdi:
- Miért nevet uram, hiszen lekéste a vonatot?
- Az igaz hogy lekéstem, de a sógorom csak kikísért.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

- Apa, apa! Vigyél el a cirkuszba!
- Erre nekem nincs időm, kisfiam.
- De apa, azt írják, hogy egy meztelen nő lovagol egy tigrisen!
- Na jó, úgyis rég láttam tigrist.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

- Mit parancsol, uram?
- Mindegy, csak nagy legyen, hideg, és sok vodka legyen benne!
- Irina! Gyere, az úr téged akar.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Hogy volt régen azt már hallottuk. Ma már a holló dörzsölt, hízelgés, csalás mit sem ér. Szorítja a csőrében sajtját, vigyáz rá nagyon. A ravasz róka bedobja az adu ászt:
- Tudod holló, mindig jó barátod voltam, hát megsúgom neked, most láttam a főnöködet erre menni a tisztás felé a céges autóval, a nejeddel volt. Ha most meg nem fekteti, akkor soha.
A holló felkiált:
- Az anyjukat, most elkapom őket!

Tanulság: Ha a főnököd megdugja a feleségedet, pofád befogd, mert oda a kenyered.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

- Hát uram, a fiának trippere van. De aggódásra semmi ok, beadtam neki egy injekciót - modja könnyedén az orvos.
- Jaj, doktor úr, de ő lefeküdt a bejárónőnkkel is!
- Jó, akkor küldje el hozzám a bejárónőt!
- De azt én is megdugtam!
- Akkor most beadok egyet magának is - mondja a doktor, és megtölt egy injekciós tűt. - Tolja le, kérem, a nadrágját!
- De én a feleségemmel is lefeküdtem aztán!
A doktor arca most először elkomorul. Szótlanul meglazítja az övét, és beadja magának az injekciót.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

- Megjelent az Egészséges és finom ételek című szakácskönyv!
- Lehet egészséges és finom egyszerre?
- Igen, a könyv első része az egészséges ételek recepjeit tartalmazza, a második fele a finomakét.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A politikus beszédet tart:
- Jobban fogunk élni, mint négy éve.
Egy hang a hallgatóság soraiból:
- Magukért nem is aggódnánk, de mi lesz velünk?


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Diszkó bejáratánál:
- Aztaaa, micsoda bicepsssz! Mit szedsz?
- Belépőt, köcsög.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A vendég kikéri a számlát. Megkapja. Nézegeti... Nagyot néz.
- Főúr, mi is lenne ez a tétel: "Sikerült - 28 pengő"?
A pincér elkéri a számlát, és máris javítja:
- Oppardon, nem sikerült.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A jó munkához idő kell. - Viszont a munka értékét nem a belefektetett idő határozza meg.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A tanítónéni Leninről mesél a gyerekeknek.

Lenin bácsi egy moszkvai parkban üldögélt egy padon. Gyerekek futballoztak körülötte, és nagyon hangosak voltak. Szegény Lenin bácsi nem tudott pihenni, ezért így szólt Lenin bácsi a gyerekekhez:
- Takarodjatok a picsába!
Látjátok gyerekek, hát ilyen jó ember volt ez a Lenin bácsi, pedig le is lövethette volna őket...


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A tanítónéni Leninről mesél a gyerekeknek.

Lenin bácsi egy moszkvai parkban üldögélt egy padon. Gyerekek futballoztak körülötte, és nagyon hangosak voltak. Szegény Lenin bácsi nem tudott pihenni, ezért így szólt Lenin bácsi a gyerekekhez:
- Takarodjatok a picsába!
Látjátok gyerekek, hát ilyen jó ember volt ez a Lenin bácsi, pedig le is lövethette volna őket...


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

Orvos a beteghez:
- Mi a baja? Iszik?
- Nem.
- Dohányzik?
- Nem.
- Kábítószerezik?
- Nem.
- Hát akkor?
- Hazudok.


----------



## tangoblaster (2011 Július 17)

A gyűlölet olyan, mint a tőke, növelni kell, mert e nélkül elfogy.


----------



## wdtwrd (2011 Július 18)

20.


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Tényleg baromi jó az oldal!


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

AZTTTTTA ITT TÖK SOK MINDEN VAn


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Hűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Van itt valaki


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

????????????


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Tényleg sok időt lehet itt eltölteni


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Szép nap a mai


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Nem????


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Ma strandolni megyek


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Remélem nem fog esni


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Meg megnézem a Transformers 3-at


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Tényleg köszönet az oldalért!!!


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Sok időt fogok itt eltölteni


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)




----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Puszi mindenkinek


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Írjatok ti is


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Sok érdekes üzit


----------



## bogica89 (2011 Július 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## atapata (2011 Július 18)

Ez egy kisérlet


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

olyan könyvek vannak rajta


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

amiket már régóta keresek


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

fantasztikusak a moderátorok


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

hogy egy ilyen oldalt


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

hoztak létre


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

nincs mit irni


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

semmi, ami fontos


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

ami érdekes...


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

mindenfélét..


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

kivéve ami kötelező


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

nem szeretem a kötelező dolgokat


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

de hát azt ki szereti?


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

már csak 3 hsz kell...


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

már mindjárt megvan a 20 hozzászólásom..


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

még egy kicsi kell...


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

hehh...elszámoltam xD már megvan


----------



## 44alajos (2011 Július 18)

Szivélyes üdvözlet minden jelenlévőnek!


----------



## 44alajos (2011 Július 18)

Magyar elnök lesz az Államokban?


----------



## 44alajos (2011 Július 18)

A címlapon olvastam, hogy Pataki szorítóba lép


----------



## 44alajos (2011 Július 18)

Időben kérvényezem az USA állampolgárságot,


----------



## 44alajos (2011 Július 18)

azért, hogy szavazatommal támogathassam a volt NY-i kormányzót


----------



## 44alajos (2011 Július 18)

Mára ennyi elég volt, köszönöm a figyelmet


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Hi!


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

fffggfgfs


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Ezek tényleg hasznos praktikák


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

NAgyon hasznos dolgokat lehet itt olvasni


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Ezt az oldalt


----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)




----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)

02


----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)

03


----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)

04


----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)

05


----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)

már csak 15 van hátra


----------



## judy100 (2011 Július 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Zen11t (2011 Július 18)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## Zen11t (2011 Július 18)

1


----------



## Zen11t (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## Zen11t (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## bhelguc (2011 Július 18)

)


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


 

Meg nekem


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

Apofys írta:


> Azthiszem tudom holfogom mostantól a legtöbb időt eltölteni...:mrgreen:


 

Szívemből szóltál, mert már csak ahhoz napok kellenének, hogy mindent alaposan átnézzek. Jaj, nagyon jó lesz, boldog vagyok, hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra :55:


----------



## bhelguc (2011 Július 18)

Nem értem...
Meg van a 20 hozzászólás, már régebben regisztráltam, és mégsem enged pl. képeket megnézni.
Tudna valaki segíteni?


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

Brutus70 írta:


> Sok hasznos dolgot talaltam rajta


 

És rengeteg érdekeset! Ennyi minden egy helyen, ez valódi ritkaság


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


 nekem se ártana


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

nekem is kell de minél előbb.


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

hannula írta:


> Szívemből szóltál, mert már csak ahhoz napok kellenének, hogy mindent alaposan átnézzek. Jaj, nagyon jó lesz, boldog vagyok, hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra :55:


Hát igen szeretném már én is böngészni az oldalakat


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

nagyon érdekelnek a gyerek és a mese figurás dolgok


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

jaj de jó neked


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

Apofys írta:


> mert van egy csomó engem érdeklő fórum!


Téged molyen dolgok érdekelnek??


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

Apofys írta:


> mert van egy csomó engem érdeklő fórum!


Téged milyen dolgok érdekelnek??


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

1


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

Apofys írta:


> már látom előre...
> itt fogom tölteni az estémet!


Azt elhiszem.


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

17


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

11


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

Alig várom hogy nekem is meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás. és válogathassak a képek közül.


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

7


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

5


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

klklklklklklklklklkl


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

9


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

6


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

16


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

8


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

jumpily írta:


> Rengeteg diafilmünk van, a gyerekeink szívesen nézik.


 sajnos nincs vetítőnk de nekünk is rengeteg diafilmünk volt és még meg is vannak.


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

18


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

10


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

szabizene írta:


> 6


987


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

4566


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

szabizene írta:


> 16


mért pont 16 mikor akár lehetne a duplája is


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

Meeegvaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)




----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

de jó neked


----------



## Évi81 (2011 Július 18)

1


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

szabizene írta:


> Meeegvaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!


hogy csináltad?? hogy ilyen gyorsan összeszedted??


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

32


----------



## Évi81 (2011 Július 18)

még 19 hozzászolás kell


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

31


----------



## Évi81 (2011 Július 18)

Mikor lesz már meg


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

Kezd tetszeni, de miért csak most modjátok, hogy lehet így is én meg írogatom az ostoba kis számo*K*_*AT (jaj, ne haragudjatok kedves kicsi számocskák, igazán nem akartalak megbántani Benneteket, csakhát az a helyzet, hogy frusztrált lettem, mert bizonyonyos helyzetekben, amikor értelmetlennek tűnő dolgokat művelek nagy komoly képpel, néha rövidzárlatot kap az elmém, mert az iskolás éveim jutnak eszembe, amiket eddig mélyen elrejtettem a tudatalattimban de most elemi erővel törnek elő és ez gyakran meggondolatlan kijelentésekre sarkall. ha ezt a szöveget el tudod olvasni, az azt jelenti, hogy túl közel van az orrod a monitorhoz.*_


----------



## Évi81 (2011 Július 18)

egy filmetszeetnék letölteni csak még nincs meg a 20 hozzászolásom, sajna


----------



## medidudu (2011 Július 18)

Évi81 írta:


> még 19 hozzászolás kell


nekem meg még 3 de nagyon nehezen akar összejönni


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

19


----------



## szabizene (2011 Július 18)

20!


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Végre!


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Már csak 18 hozzászólás kell!!!


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Megfogadtam hogy nem írok számokat!


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

17


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Fontos az üzenetek elküldése között 20 másodpercet kell várni!


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Azt hiszem nem bírom ki...


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Esküszöm ezek a hülye hozzászólások után fogok feltölteni néhány ritka filmet amit máshol találtam.

Remélem az nem tilos!?


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Valami viccet kerestem de még azt sem találok.


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Köszi, hogy ilyen béna lehetőség is van...


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

tiiiiz


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

kilenc


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

nyóc


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

HÉT nem bírom ki


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

Hát


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

öl (mint testrész...)


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

nem


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

hárem


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

kenó


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

edzsgy! Möglesz...


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

SÉRÓ. Há mán csak két nap kell?

Ha biosban átállítom az órát az elég???


----------



## robin7 (2011 Július 18)

21 mer szeretem a ráadást...


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

*a leggjobb oldal*

Erre van szükségem,ennél jobb oldalt még nem találtam :ugras:


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

*mindenkinek ajánlom!*

Érezétek jol magatokat,ti is ezen az oldalon!


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

*jo töltögetést*

szeretem az ilyen oldalakat ,amik hassznosak lehetnek az embereknek


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Sok sikert kívánunk a fórum használatához!


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Köszönöm a lehetöséget az internetezés tanulásához.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Nagy nehézségek közepette jutottam el idáig némi segitséggel,de úgy ítélem meg,hogy
számomra hasznos ez a tanfolyam. Köszönet mindenkinek aki ebben segitett.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Köszönöm szépen, hogy részt vehettem ebben a programban.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Mindenkinek kívánok sok sikereket. Gyakorolás teszi a mestert!


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Köszönöm a sok segítséget.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Gratulálok a szervezőknek, a fellépőknek és a háttérben dolgozó technikusoknak.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Irgalmatlan szervező munka kellett a szervezéshez - köszönjük mindenkinek.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Üdvözlet a fedélzeten, érezd magad jól, és segítsd a nyelvápolási törekvéseinket Te is!


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Köszönöm a kedves fogadtatást, igyekszem ehhez tartani magamat.


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

ok


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

köszi


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

jó


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

ez


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

lehetőség


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

a húsz


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

hozzászólás


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

eléréséhez


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

nagyon


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

kedves


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

tőled


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

ez a gondolat


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

igazán


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

hálás


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

vagyok


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

érte


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

de


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

komolyan


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

és


----------



## hanakochan (2011 Július 19)

őszintén


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Csuhajj, szuper, köszi!további jó munkát! nagyon jó ez az oldaal !


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

"Minden esemény szubjektív: 
nem azt jelenti, ami történik, 
hanem amit számodra jelent. "


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

„Lehetnek szomorú pillanataim, zavaros gondolataim, de fölöttem itt van a nagy Én, aki mindent ért, és nevet a gyötrődéseimen.   :idea:


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Amíg az ember nem képes szeretettel tekinteni azokra a gyengeségekre, hiányosságokra, amelyek ott vannak még benne, addig nem is képes ezektől megszabadulni, illetve nem is képes ezeket átalakítani.


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Sír vagy nevet, prédikál vagy dadog, 
megismered: mindegyik én vagyok


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Nagyon szépen megköszönöm ,minden itt levö tagnak nevében,ezt az Oldalt,nagyon jo és remek gondolat volt ,azoktol akik ezt létre hozzták!
:444:


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

Én személyesen ,csak ajánlani tudom minden ide látogatonak!!!
Szép napokat,és kellemes idötöltést!\\m/:777:


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

itt fogom tölteni az estémet,és az egész szabad idömet !


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

ez lett a kedvenc oldalam....!


----------



## baccara (2011 Július 19)

ha valaki ,ki akar kapcsolodni,csak térjen be ide....!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Helló! Most vettem egy e-book olvasót és a Neten találtam 7.000 magyar könyvet amit 1 klikkel le lehetett tölteni.


----------



## kittyan (2011 Július 19)

izgi


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Itt ezen az oldalon viszon találtam több olyan könyvet ami nincs meg, de nagyon kellene. Szóval marad a 20 hozzászólás + 2 nap.


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Arról nem is beszélve, hogy itt tényleg lehet találni érdekes leveleket, gondolatokat és megismerni mások véleményét. Szóval örülök, hogy regisztráltam ide, erre az oldalra!!


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Halálon innen, Életen túl,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Csak férfi-ember juthat oda,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Csak szomorú hím juthat oda:


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Ködben, homályban alszik, alszik


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

A csók-palota.


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Ezer szobában ezer asszony,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Fehér, szép asszony várva piheg,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Forró, nagy asszony várva piheg


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

S mint tűzharang, úgy csendül, úgy kong,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Úgy ver a szíved.


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Ajtót ajtóra lopva nyitsz ki,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Mindenütt asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Parfüm, tűz, asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Csók-labirint és ezer asszony


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

És ezer soha.


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Ott fogsz futkosni mindörökké,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Gyáván, vacogva, csóktalanul,


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Jégvirágosan, csóktalanul


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

S barna hajadra a nagy Ősznek


----------



## PunyiPeti (2011 Július 19)

Hóharmata hull.


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 19)

*Szia!*

123


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

_Ady Endre: Az alvó csók palota.
_


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Tényleg, szerinted melyik Ady legszebb vers? Sokak szerint az Elbocsátó, szép üzenet.


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Egy magyar válogatás szerint a topp 10- legszebb magyar szerelmes versei:


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*1. Radnóti Miklós: Tétova óda*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*2*. *József Attila: Óda*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*3. Szabó Lőrinc: Semmiért Egészen*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*4. Juhász Gyula : Anna örök*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*5. Tóth Árpád: Esti sugárkoszorú*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*6. Ady Endre : Héja-nász az avaron*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*7. Vajda János: Húsz év múlva*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*8. Petőfi Sándor : Szeptember végén *


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*9. Vörösmarty Mihály: A merengőhöz*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

*10*.* Csokonai Vitéz Mihály: Tartózkodó kérelem*


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Az én örök kedvencem Petőfi: Szeptember végén. 
Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet... Ennél szebben nem lehet az életről és halálról nyilatkozni.


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 19)

Persze a többi vers is gyönyörű, javaslom mindegyiket elolvasni.


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Nekem is tetszik itt minden


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

különösen a gyors hozzászólási lehetőség


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Már nagyon rég volt, amikor regisztráltam


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Akkor még csináltam mindenféle dolgot itt


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Azóta viszont már jó ideje nem jártam erre


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Bár azért időről-időre idetévedtem, de csak gyors körülnézés erejéig


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Most viszont újra itt vagyok, ready for action


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

És alig várom, hogy rávethessem magam a fórumokra


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Legjobban az e-book-ok érdekelnek


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Mert nagyon szeretek olvasni, bár kevés időm van rá


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Csak utazás közben van időm olvasni, meg éjszaka néha, ha nem tudok letenni egy könyvet


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Legutóbb épp Stephen King-et... (Under the Dome)


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Az angol(ul író) szerzőket szeretem angolul olvasni


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Persze nem értek mindent, de a lényeget igen


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Szótárazni meg általában lusta vagyok, a megértéshez nincs rá szükség


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Még a stílus is élvezhető marad akkor is, ha nem értek minden szót


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Úgy érzem, nemsokára ebook-ok között fogok lubickolni


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Bár a filmek is érdekelnek, de arra még kevesebb időm van


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Merthogy ugye azt nem lehet utazás közben a metrón


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Ezért csak ritkán jutunk hozzá esténként a sok egyéb elintéznivaló mellett


----------



## marvin (2011 Július 19)

Hey forums here I come


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

izgalmas


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

de jó lesz, ha majd mindent látok


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

szeretek hímezni


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

most jön az 5.


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

olvasni is szeretek


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

halihó, de jó!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

könyvjelző mintákat keresek


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

meg nyári témájúakat is


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

varrnék egy jó kis nyári bannert


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

két nap múlva már minden látszik de jó!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

alig várom


----------



## AnnaMarcsi (2011 Július 19)

sziasztok


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

rengeteg mintát összegyűjtöttetek!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

mindjárt ebédidő


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

még négyet kell írnom


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

már csak hármat!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

még KETTŐ!!!!!!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

Végre, 20!!!!


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (2011 Július 19)

és letelt, ez a ráadás


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

gratulálok!


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

nekem is már csak négy kell


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

vagyis három


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

Szép hetet mindenkinek


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

Süt a napocska, menjetek a szabadba!


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Ezt a meleget, borzalmas!


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

De hát, amit muszáj, azt muszáj!


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Végre rászántam magam, hogy neki állok a szakdolgozatomnak, erre nem kiderül, hogy nincs meg az a könyv a könyvtárban, ami elengedhetetlen lenne hozzá?


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Persze már antikváriumban sem kapni, mert miért is ne!


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

A tanszéki könyvtárunkat meg már meg sem említem!


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Bár az utóbbi időben komoly fejlődésen ment át (pláne ahhoz képest, hogy vagy másfél évig zárva tartott, míg a suliba jártam), de visszamenőleg nehéz dolgokat jóvá tenni.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

De lehetne akármilyen remek az a könyvtár, mert most úgyis nyári szünet van.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Az egyetlen barátnői reménységem, akinél talán megvan ez a könyv, jelenleg Rómában hűsöl, ami szintén nem viszi előbbre az ügyem.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Szerencsére itt megtaláltam fent a könyvemet, csakhát kell hozzá ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

De végülis elég jól haladok, meg úgyis várnom kell 2 napot, mire tölthetem lefelé.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Addig megkeresem, hogy pontosan, hol is találtam rá az én drágámra, felírom és körbenézek hátha találni még hasonló kincseket ezen a fórumon.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Remélem, bár a szakdolgozathoz szükséges szakirodalom 70%-a angolul íródott.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Ami tiszta mázli, ha belegondolok, hogy a másik harminc olyan borzalmas nyelveken lelhető csak fel, mint a még jónak számító francia...


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

...a nyelvhez közöm sincs német...


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

...vagy az egész elolvasni sem tudom orosz, holland, norvég csodák.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Ehhez képest az a pár könyv, cikk, amit magyarul kell beszereznem, legalább akkora fejfájást okoz, mint a német nyelven írott szüveg megértése.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Hát hol van itt az igazság?


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Persze kellett nekem eddig halogatni a dolgot! Csak azt tudom mondani mindenkinek, hogy addig csinálja meg a feladatait, amíg még benne van a ritmusban.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

Utána már kétszer annyi erőfeszítést jelent a munka, hiszen vissza kell rázódni, újra fel kell venni a ritmust.


----------



## Nuage (2011 Július 19)

A mondás szerint ugyan ha nem lenne utolsó pillanat semmi sem készülne el, de ez ne hitvallás legyen, hanem csak egy egyszerű és nem is túl bölcs mondás! És akkor talán az élet is könnyebbé válik.


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

köszi a tippet


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

tök jó könyvek vannak itt


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

a kedvencem


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

Ken Follett


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

A katedrális


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

az idők végezetéig


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

a harmadik iker


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

a láthatatlan ember


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

abcd


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

rajtam kezdé


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

nopq


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

a nagy torkú


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

xy


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

most ne sírjon


----------



## anngeel (2011 Július 19)

és ez a 20. hozzászólásom


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

1


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

2


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

3


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

4


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

5


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

7


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

14


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

ez kellett


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

de még mennyire


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

nagypapa vár rátok


----------



## Sziszi|Ivett16 (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

duke nukem forever!


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

jó ez az oldal!


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

6.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

7.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

8.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

9.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

10.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

11.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

12.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

13.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

14.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

15.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

18.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

19.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

20.


----------



## kosz12 (2011 Július 19)

21


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

s


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

z


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

i


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

a


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

p


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

w


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

már csak 12?


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

ljn


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

majd jól kicsapnak


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 3 másodperc elteltével...

OkéÜzenet:













































































<P>majd jól kicsapnak </P><P>&nbsp;</P> 

OpciókÜzenet beidézése a válaszban? ​




*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 


*«* Előző téma | Következő téma *»*​
Jelenleg 2 látogató (1 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát ‎alexandraszilv 

Téma lehetőségei



Nyomtatható verzió



Feliratkozás a témára 
Megjelenítési módok



*Folyamatos mód*



Átkapcsolás vegyes módba



Átkapcsolás összevont módba
Keresés a témában 
Részletes keresés
Osztályozd a témát



Kitűnő



Jó



Közepes



Gyenge



Rémes



 Üzenetküldés szabályai *Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted
BB code is *Be*
Grimaszok *Be*
[/COLOR][/URL] kód [B]Be[/B]
HTML kód [B]Ki[/B]
[URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/misc.php?do=showrules"][COLOR=#496690]Fórum szabályok[/COLOR][/URL]

[LEFT] [B]Fórum ugrás[/B]
Vezérlőpult Privát üzenetek Feliratkozások Ki böngész most minket Fórum keresés Főoldal A CanadaHun közösségi élete A CanadaHun közösségi élete Fórumszabályzat Árverés Programok A változások Pályázatok Egyedül nem megy! Beszélgető - Dumcsi Dumcsi Kreatív ötletek Világnézet Mennyei páholy Kávézó Nő és férfi Eszem-íszom Jeles napok Utazzunk együtt! Egészségünkre! Traccsoljunk! Kultúra - Művészet - Zene Zene Film, színház, tánc Irodalom Képzőművészet Építészet Tanulás Élni és élni hagyni!( zsidók, cigányok, melegek...és mi mindannyian) Minden, ami telefon Szójátékok és játékok Szójátékok Játék Gazdálkodj okosan! A pénzpiac Energia, környezetvédelem Hirek kapcsán, Tudomány,Technika Bulvár Tudomány,Technika Ezoterika Agykontroll Alternatív gyógymódok Asztrológia Parapszchiológia Jóslás Földönkívüliek Vallás, filozófia, szellemtan Ezoterikus letöltések Őstörténet Gyereksarok Gyerekeknek Pedagógusoknak Nyelvtanulás gyerekeknek Ünnepeink Kérések, csere-bere Sport Sport Humor Kabaré Humoros írások Humoros képek, videók Bolondok Háza Bolondok háza Állatok Háziállatok Vad- és vadon élő állatok Fotó album Fotó album Külföldön Élő Magyarok Kanada Toronto és környéke Vancouver és környéke Ottawa és környéke Calgary és környéke Montreal és környéke Amerika New York és környéke San Francisco és környéke Washington és környéke Bevándorlás In English... Technika Computer-világ Tudakozó - A CH technikai kérdései Technikai újdonságok [/LEFT]




[CENTER][CENTER][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]

-- Normál kinézet - Normal view ---- Széles kinézet - Wide view -- English (US) -- Magyar [B][URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/sendmessage.php"]Kapcsolat[/URL] - [URL="http://canadahun.com/"]CanadaHun[/URL] - [URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/archive/index.php"]Archívum[/URL] - [URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3064653#top"]Vissza a tetejére[/URL] [/B]


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

oké


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

Üzenet:















































































​


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban*


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban* 



*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban*


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

pappapamericano


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)

szegény mama


----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)




----------



## alexandraszilv (2011 Július 19)




----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 19)

rendben


----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 19)

Köszi


----------



## palomino (2011 Július 19)

*címek*

Donnie Darko


----------



## palomino (2011 Július 19)

*címek*

Titanic


----------



## palomino (2011 Július 19)

*címek*

Aki legyőzte Al Capone-t


----------



## palomino (2011 Július 19)

*címek*

Bambi


----------



## palomino (2011 Július 19)

*címek*

Vuk


----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 19)

Ajánlották


----------



## svero (2011 Július 19)

szuper az oldal!


----------



## Etelka1948 (2011 Július 20)

*Tanács*

Csak használni is tudjam! Még kezdő vagyok e téren. Nehéz eligazodni a Fórum eligazitásaiban, de valahogy majd csak megoldom. Köszönöm.


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Egy


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Kettő


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Három


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Néééééééééééééééééééééégggyyyyy


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

öööttttttt


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

HaT HaT HaT


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Hét hét hét


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Nyóóóóuuuuc


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Kilenc


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

10


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizenegy


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizenkettő


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizenhárom


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

1


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

Végre sikerült hozzászólást írnom és engedélyezte )


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

ez már három


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

most jöhet a négy


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizennégy


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizenöt


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

ez lesz az ötödik


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Sok értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólás szabálynak mi?


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizenhét


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizennyóóóóóuuuuuuc


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

hát én még nem igazán értettem meg ennek a lényegét


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

tíz tíz tiszta víz


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

na még egyszer ennyi(


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

tizenkettedik


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Húúúúúúúúúúúússssz


----------



## algopyrin01 (2011 Július 20)

Nah és a biztonság kedvéért meg1


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

tizenharmadik


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

20


----------



## picipocok29 (2011 Július 20)

és még egy plusz


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

egy


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

kettő


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

három


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

négy


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

öt


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

hat


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

hét


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

nyolc


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

kilenc


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tíz


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenegy


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenkettő


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizennégy


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenöt


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenhat


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenhét


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizennyolc


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

tizenkilenc


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

húsz


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

a (1)


----------



## VJan (2011 Július 20)

:4:még egy


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

következőkben (2)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

küldök (3)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

egy pár (4)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

aranyalmányi (5)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

hozzászolást (6)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

a részemről (7)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

amikor kislány voltam ( 8 )


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

aranyalmányi időkre hintáztunk (9)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

a testvéreimmel, hogy elkerüljük a veszekedést (10)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

igy meg maradt nektek 10 aranyalmám (11)


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

9 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

8 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

7 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

6 aranyalma es 20 másodperc


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

5 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

4 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

3 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

2 aranyalma


----------



## Suhanna (2011 Július 20)

1 aranyalma, egyben az utolsó is, és szeretnék hintázni egyet...


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 20)

Min veszekszik két csiga?
- Kinél legyen a házibuli


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 20)

Mi a bizonyíték arra, hogy a sörben nôi hormonok vannak?
– Az, hogy ha egy férfi megissza, elkezd összevissza beszélni és nem tud vezetni.


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 20)

A rendőr felesége elküldi a férjét a boltba:
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozz tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr tíz margarinnal:
- Volt tojás!


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

*hello*

hello
kellene a 20 hsz. úgyhogy csak simán számokat fogok írni
köszi és bocs


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

2


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

*három*

3


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

4


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

5


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

9


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

10


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

11


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

13


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## Tuki19 (2011 Július 20)

és a 20.


----------



## kissge (2011 Július 20)

Tuki19 írta:


> és a 20.


Hmm, ez így ér?


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Gyakran könnyebb szeretni, mint szeretve lenni. Kísérleteink, hogy függetlennek tűnjünk, megfosztanak másokat a lehetőségtől, hogy kimutassák szeretetüket.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Ha akarsz valamit, egy dolgot mindig tarts észben: senki sem érheti el kiszemelt célját, ha nem látja azt.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Változtatnom kell, követnem kell az álmomat, egy álmot, amely gyerekesnek tűnik, nevetségesnek, megvalósíthatatlannak, amelyre mindig is vágytam, de nem volt bátorságom megvalósítani.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

A szerelem a másik személybe vetett hit megnyilvánulása, melyet mindig titokzatosságnak kell körüllengeni. Minden percét meg kell élni és ki kell élvezni, de ha megpróbáljuk megérteni, a mágia elillan.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

A valódi bölcs kívánalma szerint rakja meg a tüzet, vagy oltja el azt, ahányszor csak akarja. Ám ha nem tanít meg arra senkit, hogyan kell tüzet gyújtani, minden bizonnyal egy cél vezérli, hogy mindenkit átengedjen a sötétnek.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Ha túl sokat foglalkozol azzal, mi jó vagy rossz az embertársadban, megfeledkezel a saját lelkedről, és kimerít, majd legyőz az az energia, amit mások megítélésére pazaroltál.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Aki látni szeretné a szivárványt, annak meg kell tanulnia szeretni az esőt.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

A lelkében még mindig a magány fekete szele fúj.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Félni attól, hogy mindent, amit elértünk, egy puszta álomért elcserélünk, teljesen természetes.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Szeretlek, mert az egész mindenség összefogott, hogy elérjek hozzád.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

A boldogságot pedig egy homokszemben is meg lehet találni. (...) Csak kevés ember megy azon az úton, amely számára ki lett jelölve, amely a személyes történet és boldogság útja. A többiek számára a világ rémisztőnek tűnik, és ezért valóban rémisztő lesz. A szív azután egyre halkabban szól, de sosem némul el teljesen.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Higgy a szívednek (...), de ne felejtsd el, (...) senki nem menekülhet semmi olyasminek a következményei elől, ami ezen a földön történik.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Bizonyos dolgokat nem kérdezhet meg az ember, hogy ne meneküljön el a saját sorsa elől.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Amikor keresünk valamit, az a valami is keres minket.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Ha meg tudnám érteni, mi történik a világban, azt is megérteném, ami velem történik.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Ma sokkal csöndesebben szeretem, de ugyanúgy képtelen vagyok másra gondolni


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Az emberek azért tévednek el a sivatagban, mert hagyják, hogy félrevezessék őket a délibábok.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Az élet is káros az egészségre. Előbb-utóbb mindenki belehal.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Ha tudjuk az illető nevét, egyúttal azzal is tisztában vagyunk, hogy valóságos, hús-vér emberrel állunk szemben, nem pedig valami elvont ellenséggel. A név által az illető egyedülálló, kivételes egyénné válik, akinek múltja van és jövője, ősei és lehetséges utódai, győzelmei és vereségei. Az ember a neve maga, büszke rá, élete során többször elismétli és azonosul vele.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

A lázadás korában születtünk. Mindenünket neki szenteltük, lelkesedtünk, kockára tettük az életünket és a fiatalságunkat, és most egyszer csak megtorpanunk: a kezdeti lelkesedés átadja a helyét a valódi kihívásoknak: a fáradtságnak, az unalomnak, a saját képességeinkben való kételkedésnek. Kénytelenek vagyunk szembenézni a magánnyal, az ismeretlennel, a váratlan meglepetésekkel, és amikor már sokadszorra esünk el úgy, hogy senki nem segít fölkelni, föltesszük magunkban a kérdést, hogy valóban megéri-e ennyit szenvedni. (...) Megéri folytatni. És folytatni fogjuk, akkor is, ha tudjuk, hogy a lelkünk, bár örökkévaló, ebben a pillanatban az idő hálójának foglya, a maga lehetőségeivel és korlátaival.


----------



## ensza (2011 Július 20)

Hogy lehetséges, hogy két év után sem tudom elfelejteni? Nem bírok már folyton rá gondolni, elemezgetni minden jelenetünket, megfontolni minden lehetőséget, próbálok menekülni előle, hozzászokni a helyzethez, könyvet írni, jógázni, jótékonykodni, látogatóba járni a barátaimhoz, nőket elcsábítani, vacsorákra járni, moziba járni. (...) De bárhogy küzdök ellene, mindig (...) győz, minden csatát megnyer, mindig jelen van, mindig eszembe juttatja, hogy "milyen jó lenne, ha itt lenne velem".


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Radnóti Miklós: Rímpárok holdas éjszakán


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Az ablakok keresztjén hold csöpög,
A borzas macskák apró ördögök.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

A háztetőn a fény aranyburok,
jönnek komor, sötétlő kandurok.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Rezzenve jönnek, vonják lábukat,
Hét eb van itt, de távol száz ugat.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

S reszel, sikong, mint gép, ha nincs olaj,
ebek fölött a kényes macskajaj.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

S nem értik, hogy miért e fájdalom,
Miért virágzik fény a házfalon?


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

S nem értik,- hisz mit sem ért az eb,
Ha fönn a hold egy kissé véresebb.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

A macska más; a násszal jól lakik,
s árnyat vadászgat vígan hajnalig.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Egy másik szép Radnóti-vers:


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Zápor


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Jókor menekülsz! A patak csupa bánat.
Felborzad a szél. Kiszakadnak a felhők.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Csattanva lezúdul a zápor a vízre.
Elporlik a csöpp. Nézek utánad.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Elporlik a csöpp. De a test csak utánad
nyújtózik, az izmok erős szövedéke


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

még őrzi a vad szorítást, a szerelmet!
Emlékezik, és gyötri a bánat.


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

Úgy gyötri a testet utánad a bánat,
úgy röppen a lélek utánad, elébed,


----------



## Hungaro Pax (2011 Július 20)

Snash írta:


> az egyik kedvenc könyvem Alexandre Dumas: Monte Cristo grófja, amit 6* olvastam


 Én is mádom 
Aki egyszer kezébe veszi azt a könyvet, azt többé soha nem ereszti!


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 20)

ó, semmi, de semmise már! ez a zápor
sem mossa le rólam a vágyat utánad.


----------



## olajoshal (2011 Július 20)

cool


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)




----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

Hali Gyűjtögetők !


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

Tetszik az oldal !


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

Elnézést


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

a


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

sok


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

számotokra


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

haszontalan


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

üzenetért !


----------



## vazsoka (2011 Július 21)

Sorry !


----------



## Masa Solo (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Masa Solo (2011 Július 21)

Győrben esik az eső 2 napja.


----------



## Masa Solo (2011 Július 21)

Itt a 15.


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

Köszönjük


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

a lehetőséget


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

hogy


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

használhatjuk


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

ezt


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

a


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

remek


----------



## Masa Solo (2011 Július 21)

Megvan!!


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

oldalt


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

remélem


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

én is


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

hasznos


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

tagja


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

leszek


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

a


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

fórumnak


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

puszi


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

mindenkinek


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

és


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

mégegyszer


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

köszönjük


----------



## bzsuska (2011 Július 21)

ráadás


----------



## atapata (2011 Július 21)

.


----------



## atapata (2011 Július 21)

*Segítség az állandó tagsághoz.*

*Miért nem tudok letölteni!!?*
Csatolás megtekintése 747491
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3068132&postcount=55881

20 értelmes hozzászólás kell, és akkor válsz állandó taggá. Aminek az előnye, hogy mindent látsz és minden kincshez, feltöltéshez hozzáférsz a huszadik hozzászólást követő egész óra 30.-ik perce után
*Ha a Fórura,vagy a Csetre írsz,azt mindig a szabályzat keterein belül tegyed* *Fórumszabályzat* A fórum technikai kezeléséről a Gyakran Ismétlödő Kérdésekből (gyik) kapsz választ. *Fórum GY.I.K*. ( kattints rá)

Akkor ha hamar akarsz állandó tag lenni és letölteni ,azt legkönnyebben a hozzászólásnöveldében teheted meg.
Ott nincs követett téma bármiről írhatsz,akár egymás után is,a választ sem kell megvárnod.

*Ez a hozzászólásnövelde.* *Itt!*
*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez: *

*http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25988*

*http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22473*

*http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25218* (kattints bármelyik linkre és írogathatsz 20x)

*Hozzászólni ugy tudsz, ha a bal felső sarokban erre rákattintasz:*




Ha már rutinos netezö vagy és úgy döntesz,hogy a tematikus szak- topikokban szólsz hozzá akkor kerüld az alábbiakat mint hozzászólást: -hello, -szia, -jó ez az oldal,-köszönöm,-én is ezt gondolom,vagy ugyanazt a szöveget több topikba is beírni.
A profilodban a statisztika címszó alatt minden tag követni tudja,mit és mikor hova írtál,de ezt a moderátorok is látják,ha nagyhirtelen megfogyatkoznak a hozzászólásaid,akkor el is olvasták.
Figyelem! Az első 20 hozzászólásod is örökre a neveddel lesznek jegyezve. 

*Sokan valamit keresve* érkeztek ide, keresőről információ itt (kattints erre)*Keresés a Fórumokban és a Témákban*


A *CanadaHun (CH)* *Több kontinensen híres békés moderált Chat is müködik * *<<---*(kattints rá)
is, ahol további segítségre számíthasz, valamint jó beszélgetésekre.


----------



## gizmonet (2011 Július 21)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek Sopronból!


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

Mindenkinek


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

nagyon


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

köszönöm


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

a


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

lehetőséget


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

hogy


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

ennek


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

a fórumnak a


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

lehetek.


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

Kivételes


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

gyűjteményt


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

halmoztatok


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

itt


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

fel


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

és


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

rengeteg


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

a


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

hasznos


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

információ


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)

is.


----------



## tmt79 (2011 Július 21)




----------



## valahol (2011 Július 21)

Köszi!


----------



## aussie 2012 (2011 Július 22)

Nagyon tetszik!


----------



## nanolaci (2011 Július 22)

Ez aranyos


----------



## macska08 (2011 Július 22)

A csábítástól csak úgy szabadulhatsz, ha engedsz neki.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

DarrenSW vagyok.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Írok még.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Juhéjj!! Most nincs meleg!


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Volt, lesz és van..


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

I'm here now.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Írok, írok írok..


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Béke és vidámság!


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Ez a tizedik!!!


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Szabadság és harmónia.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Mindenben ott vagyok.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

A lángos az finom..


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

De még mennyire..


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Látlak. Éppen ide nézel.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

A tudat teremti meg a tapasztalatot.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Itt vagyok újból..


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Élek. Még mindig élek.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Mindjárt kész vagyok.


----------



## DarrenSW (2011 Július 22)

Húsz lett a vége! Egyelőre.


----------



## kissge (2011 Július 22)

*szivárvány*


----------



## Sue55667 (2011 Július 23)

Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


nekemis


----------



## Sue55667 (2011 Július 23)

kissge írta:


> *szivárvány*


dupla szivarvany


----------



## Sue55667 (2011 Július 23)

DarrenSW írta:


> Húsz lett a vége! Egyelőre.


mert vissza uthet


----------



## Sue55667 (2011 Július 23)

sue55667 írta:


> mert vissza uthet


4


----------



## Sue55667 (2011 Július 23)

medidudu írta:


> 32


5


----------



## Sue55667 (2011 Július 23)

kigeki írta:


> 4


5 v 6 mar nemtudom


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Én is tag szeretnék lenni!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Akkor hát kezdjük!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

még van 18 lehetőségem.


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

írom a következőt!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Hát ez egész jól megy!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

A 6 az egyik kedvenc számom.


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Túl gyors vagyok, nem telt le a 20 másodperc! Talán, ha hosszabban írok!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

8


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

9


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

És itt a 10.


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Úúúúú! 11. Ez az!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

12= 2*6 és 3*4 is.


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

13


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

most írom a 14. hozzászólásomat!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

*15*


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

*16*


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Már csak három és meg lesz az áhított 20.


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

és még kettő!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

De jó, hogy elértem a tizenkilenchez.


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

És 20.! S most már csak a két nepot kell kibírnom!


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

Hát azt hiszem, nem lesz túl könnyű,


----------



## ozsuzska (2011 Július 23)

de azért kitartok! Mikor lesz már HÉTFŐ??????????


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Új tag vagyok


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

20 hoozzászólás


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Most járok az 5.-nél


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

6.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

7.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

8.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

9.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

10. Ez az


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Már csak 10 kell, és kész


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Akkor gyerünk


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

13.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

14.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

15.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

16.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

17.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

18.


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

Már csak kettő kell


----------



## sempergel (2011 Július 23)

20. Kész


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Ezt is bele számítják a húszba?


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Jajj, de jó!


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Akkor nem kell értekezést írni a csillagközi gyorsító transzformer lelkis kríziséről?


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Nem, mintha tudnék... )


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Ki számolja a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Mert én nem tudom hanyadiknál tartok


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Miért kell a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Nem értem miért kell.







Kaphatnék rá választ esetleg itt?


----------



## kagylo4 (2011 Július 23)

Inkább elmegyek, nézek valami játékot!


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

Szervusztok!


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

Én úgy


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

gondolom


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

rengeteg ötleted adhat


----------



## csokikriszta (2011 Július 23)

Nekem is nehéz kivárni


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

a fórumozók


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

számára


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

ez a forum


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

sokat lehet tanulni


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

hasznos ismereteket


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

szerezni


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

Régóta


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

látogatom az oldalt


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

igaz nem voltam


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

regisztrálva


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

de sok elgondolkodtató


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

hozzászólást


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

gondolatot


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

olvastam


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

mindenképp


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

tanulságosak voltak számomra


----------



## borbas (2011 Július 23)

Thanks !


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

bocsánat már volt üzenetem tehát
nyolc rohad a polc


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

kilenc anyám egy különc


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

tíz tiszta a víz


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

négy tiszta légy


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

tizenegy erre nincs ötletem


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

tizenkettő dél van


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

tizenhárom most már nagyon várom


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

tizennégy kezdek lapos lenni


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

tizenöt


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

16


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

seventeen


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

nagykorú


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

19


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

most meglett a húsz hozzászólás szuper, köszönöm


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Hát, akkor kezdjünk hozzá. 1


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

És máris az első páros szám: 2


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

3


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Á! Egy négyzetszám! 4


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

5. Haladunk


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

3x3-3=6


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

És a mesebeli 7!!!!


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

A szám, ami majdnem kilenc, ami már majdnem tíz: 8


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Ha már emlegettük: 9


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Félidő!!!!! 10


----------



## fnagyszilvi (2011 Július 23)

1


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Szusszanásnyi pihenő után indulunk tovább: 11


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

12. Már csak nyolc


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Szerencsére már 13


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

14. Erről semmi nem jut eszembe


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

15. Ez már a célegyenes


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Már csak négy: 16


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Prímszámot van szerencsém bemutatni: 17


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Az utolsó prímszám: 19


----------



## Kojak80 (2011 Július 23)

Nahát, már végeztem is? 20


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

eső


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

nap


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

felhő


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

erdő


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

ég


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

folyó


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

otthon


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

élet


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

szabadság


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

egészség


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

tudat


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

Osho


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

buddhizmus


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

fény


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

hullám


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

hajlat


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

óceán


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

lélek


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

magasság


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

mélység


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

szerelem


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

méltóság


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

erény


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

együttérzés


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

virág


----------



## Chicca (2011 Július 23)

pillangó


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

Az élet


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

állandó


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

változás.


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

A változás


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

elkerülhetlen


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

és jó.


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

Az életünk


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

egymásba


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

forduló


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

körein át


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

számtalanszor


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

érünk


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

hasonló


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

partot


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

és számtalanszor


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

merülünk


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

kis halálaink


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

pusztító tüzébe,


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

hogy az újjászületés


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 23)

*Házi joghurt, házi activia, házi actimel*

Egy életem, egy halálom, én a házi joghurtot kipróbálom felkiáltással belevetettem magam a TEREMTÉSBE és lőn! Minden várakozást felülmúlt az eredmény, voilá, a recept:
folyt.köv


----------



## gira (2011 Július 23)

tengere


----------



## gira (2011 Július 24)

méhe legyen


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

-végy 1 liter TELJES (3,5%-os) tejet, (tehetsz hozzá tejszínt is, ha sűrűbb joghurtot kívánsz alkotni)


----------



## gira (2011 Július 24)

ébredésünknek


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

-forrald fel és hagyd hűlni


----------



## gira (2011 Július 24)

aztán.


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

- kb. 40-50 fokosra hűlve (bele tudod dugni az ujjad pár pillanatra) keverj hozzá 2 kanál joghurtot (érdemes vmi prebiotikus tartalmút tenyésztgetni)


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

- tegyél fedőt rá, törölközőt köré, hogy lassan hűljön ki


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

- ha besűrűsödött, öntsd vmi guszta kancsóba, magasfalú dobozba, és irány a hűtő!


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

Ennyi. Teljesen olyan, mint a bolti, csak


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

homemade,


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

kevesebb csomagolóanyagba kerül,


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

és olcsóbb is!


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

Gyümölcsjoghurthoz én Schwartau lekvárt használok, guszta gyümölcsdarabos.


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

"Natur" Actimelhez, ivójoghurthoz felesben hígítom vízzel


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

teszek hozzá kevés porcukrot vagy mézet és pár csepp citromlevet,


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

gyümölcsöshöz egyből meggylével, mangólével vagy baracklével öntöm fel.


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

Az én kedvencem a Szeráj-féle ajran,


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

ami joghurt+víz+só bonyolult receptjét követve


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

követve szintén nyári reggeli-kedvenc.


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

Mmm, megyek is,


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 24)

bedöntök egy lityót...


----------



## kissge (2011 Július 24)

Mi az arány?


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

Na végre valami!


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

Ezt kerestem régóta!


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

Neeekeeeem iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

egyet értek!


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

2


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

3


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

4


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

5


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

6


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

7


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

8


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

9


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

10


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

11


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

13


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

14


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

19


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

20


----------



## Nesszike02 (2011 Július 24)

Hurrá megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 24)

Nekem is


----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 24)

Igen


----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 24)

Köszi


----------



## agi300 (2011 Július 24)

20


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

*ez ahonlap*

vmi fantasztikus.
mar alig varom,h letolthessek-feltolthessek. tolthessek.


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

*s hozzajaruljak*

a honlapon talalhato anyagok hasznositasahoz.


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

*de fontos, h ez ne egyoldalu*

tevekenyseg leygen, hanem interaktiv, hiperaktiv....


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

*mert feltolteni is elvezet*

nemcsak letolteni, nem igaz ?....gaz....gaz...gaz....


----------



## kircsizoli70 (2011 Július 24)

Ennél jobbat még nem láttam


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

*szeretem ezt a honlapot*

s a holnapot is


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

allando tagsagra jelolom magam varazspalcammal...csiribu-csiribaaa.


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

ilyen honlap sosem vooot....kiveve a gyevibirot...


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

jottem, lattam, gyoztem,
sima tagbol allando...ezt jol kifoztem.


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

eroltetett rimek gyartasa folyik,
melyre a legtobb allando tag tojik....


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

probalkozom, izzadva gondolkodom,
de vajon eleg lesz-e ez ? segit-e a gondon ?


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

eljen a CH, eljen sokaig,
azt most nem irhatom, h a fule erjen bokaig,
ezert meg amazert inkabb felkialltok,
a CH aldasa hulljon ratok


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

rimelunk, bibelodunk, matatunk,
de az Elet Viragat nem leljuk.
pedig elottunk van, csak vakok voltunk,
ebreszto mindenkinek, ez csak a multunk.


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

toprengek, gondolkodom, 
egomat hizlalom
pedig Felettes Enem hangjat is hallgatom,
Egom elnyomja azt, hamis blokkokat gyart koreje,
h az EN kiteljesedeset megemessze.


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

kitekintek, de nem latok, mert hianyzik az elso szemem,
mely evezredek ota az ismeretlenben hever,
eljon egy sugallat, egy mennyei szo,
rezgest general bennem, felebred bennem a jo


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

rimelodesem befagyasztom,
mellyel a CH oldalat elarasztom,
lassan zarul a szerzo mokatara,
....Joska, Sara, Kata, Klara.


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot, most még nagyon elveszett vagyok itt, remélem majd csak ki igazodok üdv. riamár


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Július 24)

Komoly kapcsolatot keresek


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Július 24)

Jó lenne ha valaki észe is venné


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Július 24)

Alkalmi is jó 20-tol 45ig nöt keresek


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Július 24)

minden nő írjon


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Július 24)

No valaki 
???


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Július 24)

látom itt jól el leszek


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

2


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

3


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

4


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

5


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

6


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

7


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

8


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

9


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

10


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

11


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

13


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

14


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

azt hiszem,


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

itt kezdem el,


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

már csak 7


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

19


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## tgp (2011 Július 24)

20


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

19 és 20 másodperc


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

20


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

húú én nagyon béna vagyok


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 24)

én is itt vagyok!


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 24)

jaj, kezdő vagyok!


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 24)

nem tudom mennyi kell még!


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

Hali!


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

mindenkinek.


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

Nem


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

csak én vagyok ilyen béna ?


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Minél többet olvasgatok, annál jobban belezavarodom:-(


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

tudom,


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

hogy


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Lehet hogy mégis rájöttem?


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

miért


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Szeretném remélni....


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

dörög az ég


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

félek vihar lesz


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

beengedem a kutyát


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Nem is tudom ki fél jobban?


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

A honlap


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

ketten majd csak


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

király,


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

csak


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

megleszünk


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

na már


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

miért kell


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

14-nél


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

tartok....


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

írni ahhoz,


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

hogy használni


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

De vajon


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

lehessen a


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

fórum és a honlap


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

jól csinálom?


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

különféle


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Hamarosan


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

szolgáltatásait?


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

elvileg ez a 20., és ezzel vége


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

kiderül......


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

na még egy csak úgy


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

vagy beborul


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

na én is adok egy ráadást


----------



## riamár (2011 Július 24)

Biztos ami biztos


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

ez a 8.


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

akkor ez a 9.


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

köszönöm, tetszik ez a honlap


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

ez már 11


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

győrben esik az eső


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

lehetne újból nyár


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

hamarosan dolgoznom kell


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

ez a 16.


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

közben főztem egy kávét


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

ez a 18.


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

hamarosan meg lesz a 20


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

most van meg a 20


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

köszönöm


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
Jössz, hogy eggyé válj?


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
Képzeled tovább?


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
Nézhetek majd Rád?


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
Úgy várlak!


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
van, hogy nem félsz már?


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
Térsz be úgy hozzám,


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

MIKOR
Érhetek hozzád?


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

Most is szeretni vágyott


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

ez a szív, csak megrepedt.


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

Mert mindig arra várt,


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

hogy a másik lépje meg.


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

Egy életet kibírtam,


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

pár hét már mit nekem.


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

Mert visszatért az álom,


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

mit sosem hittem el.


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

Minden nap úgy kelek fel,


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

hogy most a vége jön.


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

Épp cserélném a lelkem,


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

de újra rám köszön.


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

26


----------



## jolako (2011 Július 25)

remélem most már elég lesz


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

na lássuk hát


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

kiss


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

sikerült


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 25)

mikor lesz már 20?


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 25)

mikor?


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 25)

már többnek kellene lenni!


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 25)

Megyek játszani


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Üdv!


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Remek ez az oldal!


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Főleg a zenék érdekelnek.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Zenei alapokat gyűjtök és csinálok.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Sajnos még 14 üzenet kell, hogy tölteni tudjak.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

De igyekszem...


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

még 11


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

10


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok, jó ez az oldal.


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

De, miért kell 20 üzi?


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

9


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Remélem, sok marketing könyvet találok.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

maci70 írta:


> De, miért kell 20 üzi?


mert csak


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Miért ilyen lassú, vagy csak nekem?


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

nekem 8


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Jaj, ez nagyon női válasz volt, de legalább nem kell kitálalni zöldségeket.


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)




----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

maci70 írta:


> Miért ilyen lassú, vagy csak nekem?


Lassú nekem is...


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Na végre sikerült az első smiley.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

de már csak 6 és tölthetek


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Csabiga66 milyen felétek az idő?


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Kikandikált már a napocska?


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Azt írta, 2 üzi között várnom kell, de akkor hogy lesz ebből 20?


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

maci70 írta:


> Jaj, ez nagyon női válasz volt, de legalább nem kell kitálalni zöldségeket.


Pedig 1-el kezdődik a személyi számom...


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

még 8.


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Hiába, tartsunk össze.


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Ha már ilyen jó idő van.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Esett délelőtt, most párásan fülledt, néha egy-egy pillanatra fellebbenti fátylát a nap  (elég költői vagyok?)


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Mennék a Balcsira, így csak a monitorom nézem.


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Ez költői volt, látom írói vénád van...


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Van kutyusod? Nekem Labim van.


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Hajrá, mindjárt vége a szenvedésnek!


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Sziszi a neve... de nagyon rossz...


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

Ha minden igaz ez az uccsó...


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

maci70 írta:


> Van kutyusod? Nekem Labim van.


Macskapárti vagyok


----------



## maci70 (2011 Július 25)

+1 Megvan!!!!


----------



## csabiga66 (2011 Július 25)

Na, nézzük, tudok-e tölteni? 
Szia, Maci70, jó volt veled csevegni


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

sziasztok


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

jó az oldal


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

jöjjön a 4.


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

5.


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

6.


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

7. 20sec várni...


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

milyen gyorasn tölthet


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

...9


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

10. jön


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

....11....


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

most 12.


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

hamarosan vége 13.


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

*14.*


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

most jön a tizenötödik


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

15 és 16.


----------



## tkrisz8 (2011 Július 25)

Már találtam érdekeseket és még bele sem melegedtem a nézelődésbe!


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

most a 17es


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

18.jön


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

19dik


----------



## finszter (2011 Július 25)

végre az utolsó


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 25)

*20*


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok találtam pár letöltést amik tetszenek


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

de jegyezzük meg nagyon okos húzás ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog
egy boton biztos kifogna


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Azért 48 órát várni viszont nem a kedvencem.


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Jó persze van akinek ez semmiség tekintettel az anyagokra amik fent vannak.


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

De én most szeretném az egyik novellát


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Ma kerestem antikváriumban a 52. számát annak a bizonyos galaktikus újságnak de pont az nem volt meg


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Bár nem nekem kell ,de akkor is


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Szeretném megszerezni


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Minnél gyorsabban


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

annál jobb


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

remélem azért jó minőségben is van fent


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

meg gondolom itt főleg csak magyarul beszélgetnek az emberek


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Vagy néha angolul is?


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Esetleg franciául


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Kicsit úgy érzem magam mint egy űrhajós aki egyedül repül az űrben hangosan beszél magához hogy ne őrüljön meg.


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

5 to go


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

need assistance


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Ja hogy az counter strike


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Mostmár meg lesz


----------



## lokalhiro (2011 Július 25)

Győzelem


----------



## Lili63 (2011 Július 25)

Remek! Nekem is nagyon tetszik!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

És nekem is szükségem van a 20 hozzászóláshoz!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

És van egy olyan érzésem hogy itt fogom tölteni az estéket!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Ezen az oldalon mindent meg lehet találni!


----------



## gabesz21 (2011 Július 25)

nagyon jó ez az oldal! #1


----------



## gabesz21 (2011 Július 25)

még kell 4 hozzászólás


----------



## gabesz21 (2011 Július 25)

már csak 3


----------



## gabesz21 (2011 Július 25)

kettő


----------



## gabesz21 (2011 Július 25)

és megvan....


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Remélem


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

jó


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

tagja


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

leszek


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

az


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

oldalnak


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)




----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

:d


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Még 5 hozzászólás!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Még 4!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Még 3!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Még 2!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Még 1!


----------



## plinda (2011 Július 25)

Ennyi!


----------



## mammalille (2011 Július 26)

*actimel*

actimel receptet keresek


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 1


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 2


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 3


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 4


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 5


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 6


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 7


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 8


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 9


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 10


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 11


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 12


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 13


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 14


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 15


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 16


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 17


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 18


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 19


----------



## Dezsuma (2011 Július 26)

Köszi 20. Juhúúúúúúú  Köszii


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

9:55:


----------



## lgocs (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

In cycling, Cadel Evans _(pictured)_ *becomes* the first Australian to win the Tour de France.


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

Singer Amy Winehouse is *found dead* at her London home.


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

*Two attacks* in Norway—a bombing in Oslo and a shooting on Utøya—result in at least 76 deaths.


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

China is to ordain seven more bishops, amid a dispute with the Vatican.


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

Debt negotiations between President of the United States Barack Obama and Speaker of the House of Representatives John Boehner collapse


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Sri Lankan police hunt for 20 local television actresses alleged to be part of a prostitution ring[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]A dog is discovered carrying the hendra virus in the Australian state of Queensland near the town of Beaudesert which is the first time the virus has been detected in a species other than flying foxes, horses or humans[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Greek-Cypriot filmmaker Michael Cacoyannis who was nominated for five Academy Awards for his films including Zorba the Greek dies in Athens aged 89.[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]2011 Horn of Africa famine: The World Bank promises $500 million in aid to drought victims in East Africa as a United Nations agency hosts an emergency meeting aimed at fighting famine[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Australia and Malaysia sign a pact to exchange asylum seekers in Kuala Lumpur[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Anders Behring Breivik attends court for the first time in connection with the attacks[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]An Egyptian court decides to try former President of Egypt Hosni Mubarak and Interior Minister Habib al-Adly together on charges relating to the death of protesters in the 2011 Egyptian revolution[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]President Obama gives a televised address to the United States warning of "incalcubable damage" if the debt limit is not raised[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]In American football, the NFL Players Association executive unanimously accepts a 10 year pay deal with team owners in the US National Football League[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]A Thai military helicopter crashes near the Myanmar border, the third in a week, with three people feared dead in the latest crash. [/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Uruguay defeats Paraguay 3-0 in the finals of the 2011 Copa América, capturing their 15th title and becomes the nation with most Copa América titles[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Workers at the Escondida copper mine in northern Chile vote to continue a strike for a second day[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Claims of phone hacking at the Daily Mirror and other Trinity Mirror publications are made by former Mirror journalist James Hipwell[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Voters in Sri Lanka go to the polls for local elections, with one person dying in clashes between supporters of rival parties in the Anuradhapura district[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Voters in Latvia go to the polls for the Latvian parliamentary dissolution referendum with 95 per cent of voters supporting dissolution of the Saeima[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]The world footballing body FIFA bans former presidential candidate Mohamed Bin Hammam for life over claims he tried to buy presidential votes[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]China is to ordain seven more bishops, amid a dispute with the Vatican[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]General Electric reports stronger than expected earnings, largely due to industrial sales outside the United States[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

[FONT=&quot]Serbia extradites suspected war criminal Goran Hadžić to The Hague to face trial[/FONT]


----------



## curtis2 (2011 Július 26)

tessék böngészni a híreket


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

A napi hírözönt köszönöm


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

.Ha úgy érzed, hogy tanácsadóra van szükséged, hogy megmondja, mit tégy, te vagy a probléma. (Robert Townsend)


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Sokan a boldogságot az embernél magasabb régiókban keresik, mások lejjebb, 
holott a boldogság emberi méretekre van kiszabva.


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Magamat kigúnyolom, ha kell, de hogy más tegye, 
azt nem tűröm el. 
/Rostand/


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

A megrovást könnyen elviselik az emberek, de a kinevetést nem tűrik. Abba beleegyeznek, hogy ostobák legyenek, de nevetségesek lenni nem akarnak. 
/Moliére/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Amíg átéljük a boldogságot, nehezen érezzük meg, de ha már elmúlt és visszatekintünk, hirtelen megértjük 
- olykor elcsodálkozva - milyen boldogok voltunk. 
/Kazantzakisz/ ​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

...a boldogság csak egy-egy rendkívüli pillanat, 
legfeljebb perc, a többi csak a rá való emlékezés... 
/Dallos S./​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Tedd, ami szívednek kedves és az lesz majd a törvény. /Crowley/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Minden ember, minden apró mozzanat életedbe úgy került, hogy magad vontad oda. 
Az pedig, hogy most mit kezdesz velük, rajtad áll. 
/Bach/ ​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Amelyik pincér nem tud mosolyogni jobb lett volna ha vendégnek születik."
/Gundel Károly/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

A barátság legszebb aktusa az, midőn barátunkat hibáira figyelmessé tesszük.

/Berzsenyi Dániel/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Ha alacsony célokkal is megelégszel, 
az igazság útjáról letérsz. 
/Babiloni bölcsesség/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

A világban csak kétféleképpen lehet felemelkedni: vagy a magunk igyekezetével vagy mások ostobasága által. 
/La Bruyére/​ ​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

A tudós gyakran kételkedik, a tudatlan ritkán, 
a bolond soha. 
/Émile Faguet/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Minden mély gondolkodó jobban fél attól, hogy megértik, mint attól, hogy félreértik. 
/Friedrich Nietzsche/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Minden mély gondolkodó jobban fél attól, hogy megértik, mint attól, hogy félreértik. 
/Friedrich Nietzsche/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Általános balgaság, hogy senki sem elégedett sorsával, akármilyen jó, és senki sem elégedetlen eszével, 
akármilyen rossz. 
/Gracián/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Nem az az ostoba, aki nem tud, hanem az, 
aki nem akar tudni. 
/Hrihorij Szkovoroda/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Megbocsátani és felejteni annyi, mint becses tapasztalatokat az ablakon kidobni. 
/Schopenhauer/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

​ Isten előtt mindannyian egyformán okosak 
és egyformán buták vagyunk. 
Einstein/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

Aki vereséget szenved, annak még nincs vége. 
Annak van vége, aki feladja. 
/Richard Nixon/​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

​ Tartsd magad távol azoktól, akik le akarják törni az ambíciódat! A "kis" emberek mindig ezt teszik, de a nagyok éreztetik veled, hogy te is naggyá válhatsz. 
/Mark Twain /​


----------



## pacsirta21 (2011 Július 26)

A vita nem mindenki számára jelenti ugyanazt. 
A kiművelt, higgadt elmék számára izgalmas játék, melynek célja az igazság feltárása, a kusza és fegyelmezetlen elmék számára csata, amit meg kell nyerni, még ha az igazság bele is pusztul. 
/Frank Crane /​


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

2.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

3.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

4.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

5.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

6.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

7.


----------



## Vivcana (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

8.


----------



## Vivcana (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

9.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

10.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

11.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

12.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

13.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

14.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

15.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

16.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

17.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

18.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

19.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

20.


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

21.


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

:d


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

jól beterheljük


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

a fórumot


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

ezzel a sok


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

felesleges


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

hozzászólással


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Tényleg!


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Ez az oldal


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

nagyon jó.


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

:..:Azt hiszem


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Én is itt


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

fogom


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

eltölteni


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Az időm


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

kissNagy


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Részét


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Már


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

most


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

Sokat


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

vagyok fenn


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

még


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

hat


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

kissüzenet


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

és


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

megvan az


----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

első húsz


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)




----------



## KisVirág10 (2011 Július 26)

hozzászolásom


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

gyors válasz


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

4. üzenet


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

még kell...


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

:d


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

mennyi?


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

még 13


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

2


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## irgi (2011 Július 26)

sikerült


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

Nagyon jo!


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

5.....


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

6......


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

valojaban 8 .......


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

es 10


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

11.....


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

12....


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

13.....


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

14....


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

15 jeeeee


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

:ugras:17


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

:00:18


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

:222:19


----------



## szonja79 (2011 Július 26)

vegre 20


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 26)

???


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

Jó az oldal


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

még 4


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

három


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

19 és...


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

akkor 20


----------



## atapata (2011 Július 29)

próba


----------



## gertrúd66 (2011 Augusztus 9)

igéretes


----------



## gertrúd66 (2011 Augusztus 9)

szeretném letölteni


----------



## gertrúd66 (2011 Augusztus 9)

mikor lehet letölteni?


----------



## gertrúd66 (2011 Augusztus 9)

le szeretném tölteni


----------



## gertrúd66 (2011 Augusztus 9)

jó film


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Szeretett megtörténni...


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Minden nap egy jó nap...


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Eldobtam a kupámat, amikor láttam egy gyermeket a vályúnál a kezéből inni...
- Diogenész -


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Miért mondanánk egy vízben élő állatnak, hogy igyon...?


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Aki ismeri önmagát, ismeri Istent
-Mohamed-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Az élet az, ami éppen történik az emberrel, mikor az éppen más terveket sző
-J.Lennon-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Vágj fát, hordj vizet
-Zen-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Emeld fel a követ és megtalálsz, hasogasd a fát, és ott vagyok.
-Jézus-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

A világ - önnön mágiája.
-Sunrju-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Minél többet tudsz, annál kevesebbet értesz
-Tao-tö-king-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

A halál optikai csalódás


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

A legrémítőbb dolog valakit teljesen elfogadni.
-Jung-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Könnyű feltenni a nehéz kérdést.
-Auden-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

A világ fel van töltve Isten nagyságával.
-Hopkins-


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Ha vízbe akarsz fúlni, ne gyötörd magad a sekély vízzel


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Az élet egésze rejlik a _látni_ igében


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

Képzelj el egy tömeg nélküli részecskét...


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

abc


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

ez van...


----------



## drug81 (2011 Augusztus 16)

köszönet a feltöltésekért


----------



## jona71 (2011 Augusztus 16)

J


----------



## jona71 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*ok*



drug81 írta:


> köszönet a feltöltésekért


 szerintem OK


----------



## jona71 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Buta vagyok!, és mégis írnom kell?


----------



## jona71 (2011 Augusztus 16)

drug81 írta:


> köszönet a feltöltésekért


 aha


----------



## jona71 (2011 Augusztus 16)

kovi_boka írta:


> *Mindennapi tudomány - Apokalipszis a Földön*
> Méret: 500,74 MB
> Hossz: 0:47:21
> **** hidden content ****
> (Köszönet a feltöltőnek!)


 
Eddig három!
már csak 17 kell!
Nos ehhez mit szóltok?

**************************

*FIGYELEM !*

*A topik technikai okok miatt le lett zárva.*
*A használható linkek:*

*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez*
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25218
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24285
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22473

*Jelenléti ív* 
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29650


_zsuzsanna03
kormányos_


----------



## polie (2011 November 15)

Érdekes történet!


----------

